# Norne Audio (Was: Norse Audio): Feedback & Impression Thread



## kskwerl

​ I recently purchased the LCD-2 rev.2's from Drew at Moon Audio. I got to actually "listen" to them for 1 day before I had to ship out my old DAC to a buyer from eBay, which was the Maverick Audio D2. I was originally planning on buying the Schiit Bifrost to go with my Schiit Lyr, however I decided to to get a DAC from Ross Martin audio after reading a few reviews that turned me on to it and also knowing that Schiit has another DAC in the works which I want to wait for. The DAC I ordered from Ross Martin audio is made to order and I'm actually just getting today. It was about 3 weeks waiting time, during this time I was thinking of other things I needed to complete my system. One of the things I was looking for was an aftermarket cable for the Audeze LCD-2's. This eventually lead me to Norse Audio and a fellow named Trevor who operates it. I actually started a thread here called "How does one acquire a Norse Audio cable for a pair of LCD-2's?". It appears that about a week before I emailed Trevor he was having some spam filtering issues (you can read his response in this thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/599438/solved-how-does-one-acquire-a-norse-audio-cable-for-a-pair-of-lcd-2s​ ). Anyway, Trevor helped me chose which cable and gave me various options which I will post below later. He was very responsive to every one of my emails and very helpful. I ended up choosing the Norn v2 - 6ft. 8-wire trilevel litz LCD-2 cables with the options of Oyaide 1/4 and Caribbean Rosewood splitter to match the LCD-2's. He kept me updated during the entire process and waiting period as I preordered the Norn v2. I'm gonna sum this up as I need to get back to work. My overall experience with Trevor and Norse Audio was exceptionally awesome, absolutely stellar service and a stellar product (sonically, looks, packaging, presentation.) I'll include some pictures of my little unboxing and later after this weekend of listening I'll leave some comparisons to the stock cable (which I hate). Also, here's some info on the cables..​  ​   ​  
 ​ *Norn v2 Series* (overview)
The Norn Series v2 will look of course like our original V1 (8-wire shown) but with the new darker coloration. 
(custom engraved exotic wood splitter available for this series)

- 22 awg per conductor
- Tri-level *litz up-occ* (perfect anneal, 7x3x8, 44awg each strand)
- Cryo treated
 - 100% textile jacketing (cotton) (light weight, low microphonics, superb flexibility)
- Black & dark brown outer jacket color (in our unique custom pattern)

- available in 4, 6 or 8 conductor versions 
- choice of Caribbean Rosewood, Zebrano, Makassar Ebony or Wenge splitter added (+$10.00)

- terminations:  1/4",1/8",sr71b,4-pin mini-xlr male, 4-pin xlr, dual 3-pin xlr, speaker spade or banana

4-wire 6 ft. length starts at $169.99 without splitter ($10.00 per foot)
6-wire 6 ft. length starts at $199.99 without splitter ($15.00 per foot)
8-wire 6 ft. length starts at $219.99 without splitter ($20.00 per foot)
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 =====================================================================================================================================
  

​


----------



## kskwerl

No love for Norse?


----------



## fenom60

Very nice looking cable. Any impression on the sound? And what is the difference in sound between 4 wire 6 wire and 8 wire?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





fenom60 said:


> Very nice looking cable. Any impression on the sound? And what is the difference in sound between 4 wire 6 wire and 8 wire?


 
  Way more open and detailed, sound stage seems bigger. I feel this way about all Norse cables, same with the RCA's I just got from Norse compared to the 25USD monster RCA's. As for the 4/6/8 wire sound difference I couldn't tell ya as I only own the 8.


----------



## kskwerl

1ft Norn 2 Series Trilevel Litz RCA interconnect pair w/ Neutrik RCA, tinned copper sheilding
   
  3.5" Norn 2 Trilevel Litz mini-to-mini interconnect w/ oyaid P3.5G straight 1/8"


----------



## Ultrainferno

I use a Norse Litz cable with my LCD-2 and HE-500, using Norse adapters and wouldn't want to change them for anything else.
  Trevor's service and prices are great, I can't complain about anything at all.
   
  The Norse site should be up mid to late June!


----------



## Staal

So, how would one go about getting a list of the products Norse Audio offers - or even ordering?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





staal said:


> So, how would one go about getting a list of the products Norse Audio offers - or even ordering?


 
   
  Just mail Trevor: norseaudio@gmail.com


----------



## Staal

Done!


----------



## keph

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> 1ft Norn 2 Series Trilevel Litz RCA interconnect pair w/ Neutrik RCA, tinned copper sheilding
> 
> 3.5" Norn 2 Trilevel Litz mini-to-mini interconnect w/ oyaid P3.5G straight 1/8"


 
  How does the Analog RCA cable sound like?? and how much is the cost?? Im still waiting for Trevor to send me my 2nd pair of Norse Cable..
   
  Thank You..


----------



## kskwerl

ultrainferno said:


> I use a Norse Litz cable with my LCD-2 and HE-500, using Norse adapters and wouldn't want to change them for anything else.
> Trevor's service and prices are great, I can't complain about anything at all.
> 
> The Norse site should be up mid to late June!




Trevor's service is exceptional. I recently ordered a pair of litz RCA cables from him, I was getting them with tinned sheildings but he didn't have them in stock at the moment so he sent me a pair of litz RCA cables untinned to hold me over. I will still be getting my tinned sheildings soon AND he told me I could just keep the untinned!


----------



## kskwerl

keph said:


> How does the Analog RCA cable sound like?? and how much is the cost?? Im still waiting for Trevor to send me my 2nd pair of Norse Cable..
> 
> Thank You..




Soundstage seems larger and more open, vocals are also more detailed. I listen to some hip hop and I find that it cleans up the bass a little as well.

Norn2Series. - .
1 ft. Norn 2 Series trilevel litz RCA interconnect pair - $64.99
options:
- Neutrik RCA
- Tinned copper shielding +$15.00


----------



## Pacha

I wonder if Trevor is still planning to release his UP-OCC ACSS cables. I could say a word about them if some may find it useful.


----------



## vincent199188

looks good..
   
  emailed trevor to order some too..
   
  hope it sounds good..


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





vincent199188 said:


> looks good..
> 
> emailed trevor to order some too..
> 
> hope it sounds good..


 
  You won't be disappointed


----------



## keph

last few weeks ago my cable arrived and it was just like the cable before (the v.1)...Build quality is amazing (better than the v.1) and looks like it can tow a truck haha...this time i also ordered the lcd to he series adapter so i can use the cable on both of my headphones...


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





keph said:


> last few weeks ago my cable arrived and it was just like the cable before (the v.1)...Build quality is amazing (better than the v.1) and looks like it can tow a truck haha...this time i also ordered the lcd to he series adapter so i can use the cable on both of my headphones...


 
  Sounds good man, yea the cable is beast reminds me of a chinese finger trap lol
   
   
  I just received my RCA cables WITH the tinned shielding. I'm at work right now though but I'll be sure to upload some pics and give some impressions later tonight.
   
  I also have the Skuld series coming to me for my HE's


----------



## MJM58

What is the difference between the Norse and Skuld cables? Have listened with both? Do you have any additional comments on the sound qualities from the stock cables? Thanks Mike


----------



## Grev

As far as I know... more conductors on the Skuld compared the to Norn.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





grev said:


> As far as I know... more conductors on the Skuld compared the to Norn.


 
  Idk about this but I'm not saying its not true. I have an email somewhere from Trevor comparing the Skuld and Norn


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





grev said:


> As far as I know... more conductors on the Skuld compared the to Norn.


 
   
  The Skuld flagship has equivalent of 8 x 24 awg (however it utilizes 32 individual smaller cryo litz up-occ conductors in total, 4 per each 24 awg).  The Norn 2 flagship has 8 x 22 awg with 8 individual cryo up-occ complex litz conductors.  
   
  The best way to think about it is below.
   
  Norn 2:  8 conductors of 22 awg
  Skuld:  8 conductors of 24 awg
   
  Of course there are other differences between the series (design, etc), so feel free to shoot an email to Tigz.Studio@gmail.com or NorseAudio@gmail.com for a better description.


----------



## DarknightDK

Wonder how much difference the Skuld would be over the Norn. I have the Norn 8 series cable for my LCD-3 and it is amazing. Incredibly detailed and neutral and the cotton sleeving makes it much more comfortable over the stock audeze cable. Have no regrets getting the Norn 8 conductor cable as it pairs very well with the LCD-3 and lets you hear the soul of the music passing through.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Trevor, any idea when the site will be up?


----------



## Grev

I have the Skuld-8 coming with the Audeze cans, also a Norn-4 for the hifiman series, should be fun!


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Trevor, any idea when the site will be up?


 
  As soon as we stop getting orders for about one full week! (hasn't happened yet)  
   
  In all seriousness, most likely when on vacation at the end of September.  Should be able to finalize things and get it up, with the much easier checkout button and various other products up.
   
  The new S8 has been eating up all the time recently (6-8 ft. length version taking about 7 hours to complete).   

  
   
  At least next week I get a nice one day vacation as a couple of us head to the Diana Krall concert.  Should be a nice break from the cable chaos (don't worry to those waiting for S8's they should already be on their way to you by this point).


----------



## kskwerl

Got some awesome Norse Audio cables from Trevor for the Fostex T50RP "Mad Dogs"!!!

One is Norn v2 tri-level litz 4 conductor right angle 1/8 neutrik to 1/4. (brown & black)

The other is the same 1/8 neutrik to 1/4 I am demoing for Trevor for a possible series, I do not know the specs as I am blind testing this against the Norn v2 but I can tell you so far it's kick-ass. 

As always shout out to Trevor who is always awesome to work with and as usual I am beyond satisfied  Cheers Trevor!


----------



## DarknightDK

Yep, Trevor makes some great cables. Still enjoying my Norse Norn 8 series cable with my LCD-3 to this day.


----------



## kskwerl

darknightdk said:


> Yep, Trevor makes some great cables. Still enjoying my Norse Norn 8 series cable with my LCD-3 to this day.




I have that cable as well, absolutely phenomenal


----------



## Grev

I will get mine soon, I guess!


----------



## keph

Well i have the Norn V1 and the V2, the V1 is one of the first 8-wire HE series cable that Trevor made and i am impressed from the build and the sound quality.
   
  Thumbs up for Norse Audio,
   
  Cheers Trevor,
  Kevin.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





grev said:


> I will get mine soon, I guess!


 

 Grev,
   
  The first batch of Skuld 8's will ship this coming week 08/13 (including yours).  The long labor on the Skuld's created some backlog for the series beyond prediction.  Will be getting stock built up on 6 ft. and 8 ft. lengths to help remedy soon as well, but as of right now it has been built to order.   We will most likely refund International shipping (and upgrade to Express if it wasn't already) for those Skuld 8 orders with the longer wait times.


----------



## Grev

No problem!  Would I be getting a confirmation email?


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Yep, Trevor makes some great cables. Still enjoying my Norse Norn 8 series cable with my LCD-3 to this day.


 
   
  Glad to hear it DK! 
  Quote: 





keph said:


> Well i have the Norn V1 and the V2, the V1 is one of the first 8-wire HE series cable that Trevor made and i am impressed from the build and the sound quality.
> 
> Thumbs up for Norse Audio,


 
   
  I believe you are actually the first customer to receive an 8-conductor Norn for HE series
  Quote: 





grev said:


> No problem!  Would I be getting a confirmation email?


 
   
  Grev you will indeed receive a confirmation this week with tracking information for EMS.


----------



## keph

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> I believe you are actually the first customer to receive an 8-conductor Norn for HE series


 
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amazing Cable...


----------



## neddamttocs

I'm in the process of placing an order, probably a Norn2 for my HE400's, cant wait!
   
  EDIT: Just Ordered! Cant wait to see the cable!


----------



## preproman

Incoming Norn 2 owner


----------



## Grev

Excellent packaging!
   
  Got my skuld-8 (audeze) and norn2 (hifiman) cables with a few terminations, looks and sounds great so far!!


----------



## preproman

Trevor,  When are you guys going to start doing hard wire re cables?
   
  Darryl


----------



## Sab666

I will be getting a set of Skuld 8 quad twist for my LCD-3s! Trevor is an awesome guy to deal with.


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Just got my Skuld 8 today! Waiting till Monday for my adapter and Skuld 4 cable to arrive, then I'll finally be able to try it out. No balanced gear...yet. And I agree with Sab666, Trevor is indeed an awesome guy to deal with.


----------



## kskwerl

v3ng3anc3 said:


> Just got my Skuld 8 today! Waiting till Monday for my adapter and Skuld 4 cable to arrive, then I'll finally be able to try it out. No balanced gear...yet. And I agree with Sab666, Trevor is indeed an awesome guy to deal with.




Awesome man! Be sure to leave us your impressions. If you could more pics would be greatly appreciated.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Thanks! I'll try to get a couple more pictures when my adapter and Skuld 4 arrives. As for impressions, they feel and look a lot better than the stock cable, and I love the Y-splitter. I'll probably hold off on all sound impressions as I'm still not exactly a believer yet (first set of aftermarket headphone cables).


----------



## mikek200

Yesterday,I ordered the Skuld 4 with XLR 4-pin plug,these are for my Lcd-2"
  I am totally new to any cable upgrading ,so?? a new, newbie with this.
   
  Trevor ,has suggested that I might??,also be interested in the Skuld 8 {8 x25awg }.
   
  Can anyone tell me ,if I will see much of a difference in SQ,between the two cables?
  I would like to retain a neutral SQ with the Lcd's,as I'm expecting a big change with the mjolnir amp.
  My previous amp was the Lyr.,which I loved.
   
  Any help/suggestions will be appreciated?
  Also,as stated above,Trevor is absolutly fantastic..his e-mail replies are concise,to the point & detailed..a real professional.
   
  Thanks
  Mike


----------



## kskwerl

mikek200 said:


> Yesterday,I ordered the Skuld 4 with XLR 4-pin plug,these are for my Lcd-2"
> I am totally new to any cable upgrading ,so?? a new, newbie with this.
> 
> Trevor ,has suggested that I might??,also be interested in the Skuld 8 {8 x25awg }.
> ...




Hey Mike, the Skuld aims for the same neutrality as the Norn. The Skuld aims to be lighter as well as having these differences.

Skuld Series:

- 24 awg litz OCC (4 x 30 awg starquad per each 24 awg)
- Perfect soft anneal, Cryo treated
- PE super light / thin dielectric (best durability, flexibility, low microphonics, lightest weight)
- Starquad as well as self shielding 4-wire braid (ultimate noise rejection)

Norn v2 Series:

- 22 awg per conductor
- Tri-level litz up-occ (perfect anneal, 7x3x8, 44awg each strand)
- Cryo treated
- 100% textile jacketing (cotton) (light weight, low microphonics, superb flexibility)


----------



## mikek200

Ah-OK-thanks for your reply.
   
  As I said before,I'm a newbie at this..
  What does all of the above answer...............mean?
   
  I've ordered the Skuld 4,with the option from Trevor ,to let me test  a Skuld 8 {8 x25awg }.,and exchange ,if I so decide.
  When you say "lighter",do you mean in SQ?
   
  I'm coming from a Lyr,which from what I'm reading is an entirely different animal-correct?


----------



## kskwerl

mikek200 said:


> Ah-OK-thanks for your reply.
> 
> As I said before,I'm a newbie at this..
> What does all of the above answer...............mean?
> ...




Mike, when I said lighter I meant physically lighter. Really cool of Trevor to let you demo the Skuld 8 so you can see which one you like. As for the Lyr and the tubes I'll read about you rolling, yea..I'd say it's a completely different animal


----------



## mikek200

OK-great
  Do you have an answer to my question??


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> OK-great
> Do you have an answer to my question??


 
   


 Unfortunately no, I've only heard the Norn v2 8 conductor and a Norn v2 4 conductor for my Mad Dogs


----------



## paradoxper

That is where you take Trevor to PM and ask him to be transparent and without bias.
  Obviously ask what advantage his cryo process has,  What the difference between the 
  Litz v Tri level litz  is, etc.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Unfortunately no, I've only heard the Norn v2 8 conductor and a Norn v2 4 conductor for my Mad Dogs


 
   
   
  Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> OK-great
> Do you have an answer to my question??


 
   
  Those two posts were mike's and I's 300th post.
   
  Three = tri-lvl litz in a Norse Audio Impressions thread.
   
  Coincidence?
   
  I think not


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Those two posts were mike's and I's 300th post.
> 
> Three = tri-lvl litz in a Norse Audio Impressions thread.
> 
> ...


 
  By some design we were destined to be here. But what is our purpose?


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> That is where you take Trevor to PM and ask him to be transparent and without bias.
> Obviously ask what advantage his cryo process has,  What the difference between the
> Litz v Tri level litz  is, etc.


 
  Good idea...I'll save up all my questions & ask them at once.
  Trevor's been really patient with me,these last 2 days-you'd think I was buying a house,-almost as many questions as hit you with..LOL
   
  Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Unfortunately no, I've only heard the Norn v2 8 conductor and a Norn v2 4 conductor for my Mad Dogs


 
  How do you like them..


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Good idea...I'll save up all my questions & ask them at once.
> Trevor's been really patient with me,these last 2 days-you'd think I was buying a house,-almost as many questions as hit you with..LOL
> 
> How do you like them..


 
  Ah, you aren't all, that, that, that, that bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll shut up now. Well, unless I buy a Norn or Skuld for comparisons.


----------



## mikek200

Thats OK Para,
   
  I know you know the answer,but are afraid to post it...they are going out on Tueday,unfortunately,I wont have amp to test them..not unless I order my mjolnir...overnight,super-dooper,icbm missle delivery option---like some people do??,its only $6000.00 extra.


----------



## Grev

Wait, what do you want to know?  I have the Skuld (8 conductor) and the Norn2 (4 conductor), although they are for different brands of headphones.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Good idea...I'll save up all my questions & ask them at once.
> Trevor's been really patient with me,these last 2 days-you'd think I was buying a house,-almost as many questions as hit you with..LOL
> 
> How do you like them..


 

 Love them, besides the fact that they are awesome cables (neutrality/OCC/craftsmanship etc) Trevor's customer service is just stellar. I have yet to deal with a person from a company that handles customers the way he does, makes you actually feel like it's not just another cable sold for him. He'll answer any questions you have and help you find what cable is right for you. I don't just get headphone cables from him I get interconnects of all sorts customized to exactly what I need.


----------



## TigzStudio

Correct trilevel, like it sounds, stands for three level twist.  In the case of the cable it relates to in our lineup this means 7x3x8. 
  All of our conductors are manufactured by Neotech.  Most know their capability and reputation.
   
  If you would like clarification or have questions on design the best method for detailed response is email. 
   
  We cannot post specific or detailed information on the threads here as it is against MOT rules.  We do not wish to introduce any bias to our products despite what Paradoxper is trying to implicate. 
   
   
  Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Three = tri-lvl litz in a Norse Audio Impressions thread.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Correct trilevel, like it sounds, stands for three level twist.  In the case of the cable it relates to in our lineup this means 7x3x8.
> 
> If you would like clarification or have questions the best method for detailed response is email.
> 
> We cannot post specific or detailed information on the threads here as it is against MOT rules.  We do not wish to introduce any bias to our products despite what Paradoxper is trying to implicate.


 
  Thanks for the clarification. And no, I was advising Mike the best way to get answers would be to message you directly.
  And I think my comment about bias and transparency is actually fair. But this applies directly to every company
  that offers a product. It wasn't a implication that you falsely list your product or anything.
   
  Quite the contrary to what I've gathered from impressions here, as well as from many discussions with Norse owners.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





keph said:


> Well i have the Norn V1 and the V2, the V1 is one of the first 8-wire HE series cable that Trevor made and i am impressed from the build and the sound quality.
> 
> Thumbs up for Norse Audio,
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Kevin, glad you are still diggin our cables!
  Quote: 





neddamttocs said:


> I'm in the process of placing an order, probably a Norn2 for my HE400's, cant wait!
> 
> EDIT: Just Ordered! Cant wait to see the cable!


 
  Ned, they should be arriving at your door any day. 
   
  Quote: 





v3ng3anc3 said:


> Thanks! I'll try to get a couple more pictures when my adapter and Skuld 4 arrives. As for impressions, they feel and look a lot better than the stock cable, and I love the Y-splitter. I'll probably hold off on all sound impressions as I'm still not exactly a believer yet (first set of aftermarket headphone cables).


 
   
  The Skuld 4 and S8 adapter should actually arrive Tuesday, due to the holiday on Monday with USPS.  Apologies for giving you the wrong day on this. 
  Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Can anyone tell me ,if I will see much of a difference in SQ,between the two cables?
> I would like to retain a neutral SQ with the Lcd's,as I'm expecting a big change with the mjolnir amp.
> My previous amp was the Lyr.,which I loved.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Mike, due to the Skuld being so new, impressions would be limited right now.  Most impressions out there are on our previous releases. 
  I am more than happy to answer your questions via email in as much detail as you need, just let me know. 
  Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Mike, when I said lighter I meant physically lighter. Really cool of Trevor to let you demo the Skuld 8 so you can see which one you like. As for the Lyr and the tubes I'll read about you rolling, yea..I'd say it's a completely different animal


 
   
  The Skuld is actually our lightest physical weight cable at this time.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





grev said:


> Wait, what do you want to know?  I have the Skuld (8 conductor) and the Norn2 (4 conductor), although they are for different brands of headphones.


 
  OK-how about
  Any real differences in build quality..or anything else. along that line??
  I know you cant make any comparisons using 2 different headphones.


----------



## V3ng3anc3

No problem Trevor, that's what I figured but a part of me still hoped they would deliver on Monday. Guess I won't be able to see them until Friday since I'll be living at NASA for the week unless I make a special trip back home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  But here are a couple more pictures (Sorry, but I'm a terrible photographer)


----------



## Grev

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> OK-how about
> Any real differences in build quality..or anything else. along that line??
> I know you cant make any comparisons using 2 different headphones.


 
  Build quality is similar, just that the Norn is textile while the Skuld is a polymer material.
   
  As Trevor have suggested, the Norn (4 conductor) is probably all you need since the terminations for the 1/8 plug or the balanced RSA/ALO plugs are all done with 4 conductors because of the lack of space, now I don't know if I understand this correctly or not but Trevor should be able to clear that up.
   
  Meanwhile I have gone for the Skuld (8 conductor in Audeze termination) because I just wanted the best he's got (I never settle for something less  ) and also because he had a promotion on at that time that I got a free Norn2 (4 conductor) cable too, which is what I got for my Hifiman headphones.  I also got terminations for 1/4; 1/8 and the RSA/ALO balanced plug so that I can go for many choices.


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





v3ng3anc3 said:


> No problem Trevor, that's what I figured but a part of me still hoped they would deliver on Monday. Guess I won't be able to see them until Friday since I'll be living at NASA for the week unless I make a special trip back home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  R3-Thanks for the photos..they look great to me,..nice job...
   
  Mike


----------



## MattTCG

Funny, I was just reading through this thread and saw this pic...
   
   

   
  It was used in the original review. They are now mine!!!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Funny, I was just reading through this thread and saw this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love that pictures, those were def some of the sexiest interconnects I've had


----------



## neddamttocs

Just got my Norn2 4 Conductor today! Will have impressions and pic later!


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





neddamttocs said:


> Just got my Norn2 4 Conductor today! Will have impressions and pic later!


 
   
   
  Pictures please.


----------



## neddamttocs

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Pictures please.


 

 Coming Up:

   

   

   

   
   
  If theres something you want me to take a photo of on the cable let me know!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





neddamttocs said:


> Coming Up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Those are sexy, I've never seen user pics of the Norn v2 for HiFiMans


----------



## MattTCG

Can I ask how much?  Dead sexy!!


----------



## preproman

Very classy.  How do they sound?


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





v3ng3anc3 said:


> No problem Trevor, that's what I figured but a part of me still hoped they would deliver on Monday. Guess I won't be able to see them until Friday since I'll be living at NASA for the week unless I make a special trip back home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  First of all I am a bit of a space nut, and envy your "living at NASA".  What exactly are you doing at NASA if you don't mind me asking that is?  Cool stuff!
   
  Second I hope nobody steals the second package as I assume it will be sitting on your doorstep for this week (shipped express, signature waived). 
  I would say NASA just etches out headphones in priority, but its close!


----------



## neddamttocs

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Can I ask how much?  Dead sexy!!


 
   
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> Very classy.  How do they sound?


 
   
  @ Matt - I paid $166 for 5ft
   
  @preproman - they sound verygood right now, allowing them to burn in (idk about this part but figured why not) then ill post my reviews.


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> First of all I am a bit of a space nut, and envy your "living at NASA".  What exactly are you doing at NASA if you don't mind me asking that is?  Cool stuff!
> 
> Second I hope nobody steals the second package as I assume it will be sitting on your doorstep for this week (shipped express, signature waived).
> I would say NASA just etches out headphones in priority, but its close!


 
   
  Haha awesome, love space <3. I did notice your likes on the Norse Audio page on Facebook for JPL and MSL.   I'm currently a Guidance, Navigation, & Control intern working on the Lunar Atmosphere and Dust Environment Explorer (LADEE). I pretty much perform/support tests done on the full scale model of the LADEE spacecraft, with actual flight hardware and software. It's pretty cool because we get to do things with the model that can't be performed on the actual spacecraft until it's in space. I live at the lodge on base (basically a NASA motel) so I don't have to make the drive back and forth everyday from San Francisco. I'm going to miss working here though, this is my last week then back to school.
   
  Thanks for the concern! It's actually being shipped to my parent's house so it'll be ok. Sorry for the slight derailment of the thread.


----------



## Grev

Actually, I have a problem, how do I differentiate between the left and right?  I do believe I can differentiate the Skuld with the splitter facing forward and I'd get the L/R, how do I set them apart if there's no splitter?  Especially on my Norn2?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





grev said:


> Actually, I have a problem, how do I differentiate between the left and right?  I do believe I can differentiate the Skuld with the splitter facing forward and I'd get the L/R, how do I set them apart if there's no splitter?  Especially on my Norn2?


 
   
  use PC as a source and use the "balance L/R" option for the output? Or a dual mono config amp like the 339?
  On mine the brown plug is Right


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





neddamttocs said:


>


 
   
  Nice shots!  Thanks for sharing them. 
  Quote: 





v3ng3anc3 said:


> Haha awesome, love space <3. I did notice your likes on the Norse Audio page on Facebook for JPL and MSL.   I'm currently a Guidance, Navigation, & Control intern working on the Lunar Atmosphere and Dust Environment Explorer (LADEE). I pretty much perform/support tests done on the full scale model of the LADEE spacecraft, with actual flight hardware and software. It's pretty cool because we get to do things with the model that can't be performed on the actual spacecraft until it's in space. I live at the lodge on base (basically a NASA motel) so I don't have to make the drive back and forth everyday from San Francisco. I'm going to miss working here though, this is my last week then back to school.
> 
> Thanks for the concern! It's actually being shipped to my parent's house so it'll be ok. Sorry for the slight derailment of the thread.


 
   
  I seriously envy you right now!  Very cool V3ng.  Pretty amazing feat recently with JPL/MSL and Curiosity, now hopefully we will see man on mars in our lifetime!
  Great to hear the package will be safe and sound. 
  Quote: 





grev said:


> Actually, I have a problem, how do I differentiate between the left and right?  I do believe I can differentiate the Skuld with the splitter facing forward and I'd get the L/R, how do I set them apart if there's no splitter?  Especially on my Norn2?


 
   
  Grev, apologies a printout or note should have been included, but was not.  The right channel on all of our cables now are the "series logo", i.e, Skuld or Norn, etc.  The left channel is always the "Norse" logo, if it is indeed on the other channel.  Some cables have blank for left and the series logo for right.  Another way to tell as you mentioned is by having the engraving on the splitter facing forward, but the best way is the first one as not all cables have splitters or engraved splitters.  Sorry about the lack of notification on this, and hopefully it helps others as well.


----------



## V3ng3anc3

More pictures! Skuld 4 and my Skuld 8 adapter! Love the cables, so much nicer than the stock.


----------



## kskwerl

Wow very nice!


----------



## preproman

What color is that adapter?


----------



## MattTCG

More pics!! 
   
  @V3ng...how about a pic of the new cable attached to the hp?
   
  thanks...


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> More pics!!
> 
> @V3ng...how about a pic of the new cable attached to the hp?
> 
> thanks...


 

   

   
  No problem! :]
   
   
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> What color is that adapter?


 
  The adapter and the rest of the Skuld 8 is a dark grey/dark brown mix


----------



## MattTCG

Just beautiful!! Really nice looking cable. Reminds me of liqorish.


----------



## preproman

*SWEEEEET!!!!!*​  ​  ​  ​  ​


----------



## mikek200

outstanding photo,preproman
  A perfect match for those headphones


----------



## kskwerl

That's sexy prepro, who did the split?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> That's sexy prepro, who did the split?


 
   
   
  Brian at BTG-Audio.  He does good work.


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





preproman said:


> *SWEEEEET!!!!!*​  ​  ​  ​  ​


 
   
  Man that looks nice!! While you're loaning me the balanced amp, go ahead and throw those Denon's in the box also.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Man that looks nice!! While you're loaning me the balanced amp, go ahead and throw those Denon's in the box also.


 
   
   
  Matt - your deposit is getting higher and higher...


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Matt - your deposit is getting higher and higher...


 
   
  Would you take a check?


----------



## paradoxper

What is this the preproman loaner library.  I call dibs on his NEXT purchase.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> What is this the preproman loaner library.  I call dibs on his NEXT purchase.


 
   
  The next purchase is the GS-Xv2
   
  The loaner program is a deposit of half down (USD$), your first born, and a lim of your choice.
   
*****NO CHECKS*****​


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> The next purchase is the GS-Xv2
> 
> The loaner program is a deposit of half down (USD$), your first born, and a lim of your choice.
> 
> *****NO CHECKS*****​


 
  Sorry...all's I got is good faith.


----------



## preproman

******Fantastic******​  ​  ​


----------



## V3ng3anc3

Wow, they look great!


----------



## mikek200

Just wanted to post a pic,of the adapter,Trevor made for me,to fit my existing 4-pin XLR skuld cable.
   
  Hats off to Trevor again,for doing such beautiful work:
   
  http://www.norseaudio.com/productimages/SkuldSeries/Skuld4/Skuld4_adapter_banana01.png
   
   
   
   
  Mike


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Just wanted to post a pic,of the adapter,Trevor made for me,to fit my existing 4-pin XLR skuld cable.
> 
> Hats off to Trevor again,for doing such beautiful work:
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Aww man - is that for the HE 6?  
   
  I would like to get my HE-6 hardwired with a 12 ft. Norse Cable with those bananas on them.  The problem is I have to find an authorized HE-6 dealer that's willing to install a DIY cable.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Aww man - is that for the HE 6?
> 
> I would like to get my HE-6 hardwired with a 12 ft. Norse Cable with those bananas on them.  The problem is I have to find an authorized HE-6 dealer that's willing to install a DIY cable.


 
  The only person who's authorized to do that is Robert, no?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> The only person who's authorized to do that is Robert, no?


 
   
   
  Robert is one - I don't know if he's the only one.  Also I'm not sure if he's willing to do a DIY cable instead of the Zeus cable.  I'll ask him.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Robert is one - I don't know if he's the only one.  Also I'm not sure if he's willing to do a DIY cable instead of the Zeus cable.  I'll ask him.


 
  If you find out about anyone else, let me know. If he would only do the Zeus, that'd be a bummer.


----------



## mikek200

" Aww man - is that for the HE 6?  "
   
Yup-& it matches the skuld4 cable exactly.
   
+,he gave to me at a fantastic price-then shipped it priority mail.
Should have it tomorrow.
   
Give him a call
925-726-7088
Maybe you guys can work something out?


----------



## preproman

I already use Trevor I just need an authorized installer for the HE-6.


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Just wanted to post a pic,of the adapter,Trevor made for me,to fit my existing 4-pin XLR skuld cable.
> 
> Hats off to Trevor again,for doing such beautiful work:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Seriously drooling over that one!! Just beautiful...


----------



## mikek200

Not sure I should use it...maybe I,ll frame it,insteado


----------



## jliu

Just got my Norse cable!
   
  Skuld 4 with a balanced connector for my MKIIIB.
   
  These cables look fantastic and sound great! Was going to post pictures of my Rig but for some reason I can't post pictures.
   
  Source :
  Iphone 4s
   
  Dac :
  Cypher Labs Solo
   
  Amp :
  ALO MKIIIB
   
  headphones :
  Hifiman HE-500 with norse cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Fitear To-Go 334 with ALO cable


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





jliu said:


> Just got my Norse cable!
> 
> Skuld 4 with a balanced connector for my MKIIIB.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  You may need more posts - I'm not sure.  
   
  I want to see the HE-500 with the Skuld..  Get more posts...


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





jliu said:


> Just got my Norse cable!
> 
> Skuld 4 with a balanced connector for my MKIIIB.
> 
> ...


 
   
  No picture=didn't happen!!


----------



## Sab666

Here are some pics of the LCD-3s with the Skuld* *8. Got to admit, these cables look fantastic!
   
1. 
   
  2. 
   
  3. 
   
  4.


----------



## TigzStudio

Great pics Sab!  Apologies again for the waiting game with your S8, glad it finally made it down under!


----------



## Sab666

Not a problem mate. I got more photos if you want higher res. Glad you like it.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





sab666 said:


> Here are some pics of the LCD-3s with the Skuld* *8. Got to admit, these cables look fantastic!
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
   
  Yes indeed,
   
  Very classy - what color are those anyway?  I'll get that color for the HD800s if Trevor can find / make the connectors.


----------



## Sab666

They are brown and grey. I don't think there are other color options available as of yet.


----------



## DarknightDK

The Skulds look amazing! love the color combination as well.
   
  Well done Trevor.


----------



## mikek200

Trevor made me 2 pairs...he6...& lcd's..
  The color is called.."Hybrid" ,with the right splitter,they really stand out.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Trevor made me 2 pairs...he6...& lcd's..
> The color is called.."Hybrid" ,with the right splitter,they really stand out.


 
   
   
  Pictures??
   
  Did you get the Norn 2 or the Skulds 
   
  4, 6, or 8 conductor


----------



## mikek200

Hi Prep,
   
  Got the skuld 4
  Here's a pic of the He-6 adapter:
   

http://www.norseaudio.com/productimages/SkuldSeries/Skuld4/Skuld4_adapter_banana01.png.
   
  Will try to post more pics later??
  Also,Trevor is making me ,a Skuld 8 cable ,so,I can do a A/B test against the Skuld 4.
   
  Trevor really does beautiful work...


----------



## preproman

So you went with bananas.  I was trying to find out what was the best between spades and bananas.


----------



## preproman

Here are some others:  Trevor - your the bomb man...


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





sab666 said:


> They are brown and grey. I don't think there are other color options available as of yet.


 
   
  Indeed, currently dark brown and dark grey are available only.  You will probably see some other color options a bit later on with this series. 
   
  Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> The Skulds look amazing! love the color combination as well.
> 
> Well done Trevor.


 
   
  Thanks Dark! 
   
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> Here are some others:  Trevor - your the bomb man...


 
   
  Great!  He really does fast work!


----------



## mikek200

A few more pics of my cables:
   Brown & Grey Hybrid cables


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





preproman said:


> So you went with bananas.  I was trying to find out what was the best between spades and bananas.


 
  Not sure ,I think that's what Trevor suggested.???.
  You don't have a pic of the spades,do you??


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Not sure ,I think that's what Trevor suggested.???.
> You don't have a pic of the spades,do you??


 
   
   
  They're on his web site:
   
  http://www.norseaudio.com/productimages/connectors/ConnectorOptions001large.png
   
  I guess these are the ones he uses.  I'm not sure.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





preproman said:


> They're on his web site:
> 
> http://www.norseaudio.com/productimages/connectors/ConnectorOptions001large.png
> 
> I guess these are the ones he uses.  I'm not sure.


 
   
   
  That graphic is a tad outdated, and there will be an updated one soon. 
  There are plugs that we carry not listed on there. 
  The spades shown in that graphic (Oyaide SPYT) are Palladium/Silver. 
  I typically like BFA style plugs for speaker tap configurations in general.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> That graphic is a tad outdated, and there will be an updated one soon.
> There are plugs that we carry not listed on there.
> The spades shown in that graphic (Oyaide SPYT) are Palladium/Silver.
> I typically like BFA style plugs for speaker tap configurations in general.


 
   
   
  OK,
   
  So you recommend bananas over spade for speaker taps?


----------



## mikek200

Question:
   
  Has anyone done a direct comparison between, the skuld 4 vs. the skuld 8 cable.
  Is there much of a audio difference between the 2?...if any?
   
  I have the skuld 4 ,for both my He-6's & Lcd2's,
   
  Any info/impressions ,,would be appreciated.,
   
  Thanks
  Mike


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Question:
> 
> Has anyone done a direct comparison between, the skuld 4 vs. the skuld 8 cable.
> Is there much of a audio difference between the 2?...if any?
> ...


 
   
   
  I plan to compare the Nor2-8 and 4, Sklud 4 and 8 soon.


----------



## mikek200

ok,tnx prepro...I"ll  look forward to your review.


----------



## preproman

NORSE CABLES ROCK​  ​   
  Newly re cable Shure 940s with Skuld 4 Dark Grey cables.
   
  Andrew Stucky did a great job on the re cable.


----------



## DannyBai

Gorgeous.  I should be getting my skuld series cables next week for the hifiman's.  I'll post pics. when they arrive though it won't look nearly as nice as those pics.


----------



## alota

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I plan to compare the Nor2-8 and 4, Sklud 4 and 8 soon.


 
  i´m an old customer of norseaudio  and i´m really interested in your opinion about this cables.
  at today, i had the first version(4 and 8 wires) and the norn V1(4 wires)


----------



## Grev

All the cables are great, I have the Skuld8 and Norn4.
   
  Also, since I want to buy the CLAS -db, I wonder if it's viable to just get one of the square balanced plug to square balanced plug, as in just the cable itself... haha, I just think it would cost quite a bit...


----------



## MaJoMax

Quote: 





grev said:


> All the cables are great, I have the Skuld8 and Norn4.
> 
> Also, since I want to buy the CLAS -db, I wonder if it's viable to just get one of the square balanced plug to square balanced plug, as in just the cable itself... haha, I just think it would cost quite a bit...


 
  Any one compare the sound between Norse2 (8 conductor) and Skuld 8 on HE-500?


----------



## mikek200

Anyone else,having trouble getting onto the Norse website
  Each time I try,I'm being thrown on to Facebook?


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Anyone else,having trouble getting onto the Norse website
> Each time I try,I'm being thrown on to Facebook?


 
   
  Mike,
   
  The webstore is not up quite yet, as such we had the logo linked to our facebook.  It will be updated with a new link today for current product info.
   
  If you would like notification upon the official webstore launch just shoot me an email and I will add you to the notification list. 
  When the store is launched the page you see now will no longer be there, will just go direct to store.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Very happy with the Norse


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Very happy with the Norse


 
  Very very nice!


----------



## preproman

Looks great.  Is that a Norn2?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Looks great.  Is that a Norn2?


 

 It's a norn series 4-wire Litz up-occ brown cotton: http://www.norseaudio.com/productimages/NornSeries/0210-2.jpg


----------



## kskwerl

ultrainferno said:


> It's a norn series 4-wire Litz up-occ brown cotton: http://www.norseaudio.com/productimages/NornSeries/0210-2.jpg




Looks awesome, Trevor didn't have that option when I got mine.


----------



## Lan647

What is the price of these "Skuld" cables?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Looks awesome, Trevor didn't have that option when I got mine.


 
   
   
  Yeah,
   
  Can't wait to see his new Reign cable..


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Can't wait to see his new Reign cable..


 
  Yea it's gonna be sick I'm really pumped for it


----------



## MaJoMax

Gonna have a long serious reviews and comparison between the Norn 2 and Skuld 8 cables on HE-500 coming.
   
  And guys, Trevor is such a awesome awesome guy, excellent customer service, i will start to use norseaudio cables from now on, and introduce them to all of my friends.


----------



## alota

Quote: 





majomax said:


> And guys, Trevor is such a awesome awesome guy, excellent customer service, i will start to use norseaudio cables from now on, and introduce them to all of my friends.


 
  without any doubt. Trevor is very kind and the best seller from whom i bought something


----------



## kskwerl

I 2nd the two previous posts. Unless it's a recable (which Trevor doesn't do) I wouldn't use any other cables.


----------



## MaJoMax

kskwerl said:


> I 2nd the two previous posts. Unless it's a recable (which Trevor doesn't do) I wouldn't use any other cables.




same here, his cables just impressed me and make the sound to an upper level.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> I 2nd the two previous posts. Unless it's a recable (which Trevor doesn't do) I wouldn't use any other cables.


 
   
   
  He'll give you your choice of cable in DIY fashion so you can get it hard wired or re cabled...


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





preproman said:


> He'll give you your choice of cable in DIY fashion so you can get it hard wired or re cabled...


 
  Yes he does and has gave me this option before. I wish I knew how to recable my own gear so I didn't always have to send them out


----------



## preproman

Yea - you and me both.  Oh well,  It's an extra $65 to have it done.  But they look damn good.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Yea - you and me both.  Oh well,  It's an extra $65 to have it done.  But they look damn good.


 
   
  so trevor does recable?
  sorry im a bit confused by your previous post


----------



## preproman

No.  But he will sell you a DIY cable.


----------



## Grev

I think I will need more cables from Trevor too, namely his new flagship when it's available.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





grev said:


> I think I will need more cables from Trevor too, namely his new flagship when it's available.


 
  Yea I really can't wait to see this one and hear impressions


----------



## Cante Ista

Subscribed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Checking out diff silver cables to for my HE-6.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





cante ista said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I think the Reign is his best silver cable.   It is silver - correct?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have a few on order now..


----------



## Cante Ista

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I think the Reign is his best silver cable.   It is silver - correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Looking forward to impressions when you get them Preproman. When are they coming? What is the turnaround time?


----------



## preproman

Now his turn around time will vary.  He usually gets them done in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Grev

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I think the Reign is his best silver cable.   It is silver - correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Think it's Silver+Copper.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





grev said:


> Think it's Silver+Copper.


 
  Here's some information from an email from Trevor.

 "Our Reign 12 Tri-Multiconductor would be equivelant of 4 x 21 awg.  With this geometry it allows for much less strand interaction.  
On top of this with the Reign each sub-conductor is already type 2 litz (26awg).  So one 21awg Reign conductor would have three type 2 Cryo OCC Silver coated copper fine stranded litz conductors.  Each of our very fine 44awg strands making up the 26awg type 2 conductors is individually coated with specific thickness of silver to give the best of both OCC copper and silver.  Each of these silver coated strands are also of course coated with a razor thin enamel (Litz). "


----------



## kskwerl

Preproman, you should have your own imagine gallery on Trevor's website


----------



## fuzzyash

email trevor for the latest news on his cables
  norn 3...


----------



## MaJoMax

fuzzyash said:


> email trevor for the latest news on his cables
> norn 3...


norn 3?? For lcd or hifiman??


----------



## silversurfer616

Have the adapter for the LCD2 cable,so I can use it with the Hifimans.Customer satisfaction here!


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Preproman, you should have your own imagine gallery on Trevor's website


 
   
  Stay tuned..


----------



## preproman

I can't stand the HiFiMans connectors..
   
  The best connectors are no connectors..


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





majomax said:


> norn 3?? For lcd or hifiman??


 
  not quite sure for which ones but i would assume the audeze and hifiman too
  email him as im not sure how much i am allowed to say


----------



## MaJoMax

fuzzyash said:


> not quite sure for which ones but i would assume the audeze and hifiman too
> email him as im not sure how much i am allowed to say


i thought reign is the only latest cable he is going to offer..


----------



## MaJoMax

fuzzyash said:


> not quite sure for which ones but i would assume the audeze and hifiman too
> email him as im not sure how much i am allowed to say


i thought reign is the only latest cable he is going to offer..


----------



## singleended58

I have tried to contact Trevor via provided email address from here but he has not replied since yesterday (?)


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> I have tried to contact Trevor via provided email address from here but he has not replied since yesterday (?)


 
  NorseAudio@gmail.com
  and in the title, put "[yourheadfiname] head-fi inquiry"


----------



## silversurfer616

Its inbetween years and ....honestly....some people still have a life outside HeadFi.


----------



## Grev

One day of no reply?  Be a bit more patient...


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> I have tried to contact Trevor via provided email address from here but he has not replied since yesterday (?)


 
   
  Quote: 





silversurfer616 said:


> Its inbetween years and ....honestly....some people still have a life outside HeadFi.


 
   
  All emails in the past day should have a reply very soon.  Indeed things have been a bit hectic this holiday season.


----------



## alota

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> All emails in the past day should have a reply very soon.  Indeed things have been a bit hectic this holiday season.


 
  Trevor, when the definitive internet site????


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





alota said:


> Trevor, when the definitive internet site????


 
   
  I've been asking him that for a year now 
   
  anyway, Trevor are you already making the new Lightning to USB interconnects? I need a replacement for my old ALO cable:
   

  thanks!


----------



## kskwerl

Just ordered a cable for the HD600s from the Reign series

Why do I have the thought in my head that they can't make line out docks for the lightening connector?

Edit: my bad I was thinking of LOD to 3.5


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Just ordered a cable for the HD600s from the Reign series
> Why do I have the thought in my head that they can't make line out docks for the lightening connector?
> Edit: my bad I was thinking of LOD to 3.5


 
   
  What size conductor did you get?


----------



## kskwerl

preproman said:


> What size conductor did you get?




8


----------



## preproman

Skuld 4 with black sleeving on a pair of HE-500s.  Hardwired of course.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Skuld 4 with black sleeving on a pair of HE-500s.  Hardwired of course.


 
  Very nice prepro!


----------



## preproman

Thanks.  
   
  Also thanks to Trevor for a really nice cable.


----------



## kskwerl

preproman said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Also thanks to Trevor for a really nice cable.




Prepro I see you have a lot of Norse cables, which one is your favorite? If you had to chose.


----------



## preproman

I'm going to wait until I get the Reign Cable in.  I'm sure Trevor would like to know as well.


----------



## alota

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Skuld 4 with black sleeving on a pair of HE-500s.  Hardwired of course.


 
  very nice.
  and the sound?


----------



## DannyBai

I just wanted to chime in and thank Trevor for the best customer service I've ever encountered in my audio experience.  I owned the Norse Norn series cables and had it replaced with the Skuld series.  I absolutely love the new Skuld cable.  It is very light and easy to manage.  Sloppy phone pictures but here it is.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I just wanted to chime in and thank Trevor for the best customer service I've ever encountered in my audio experience.  I owned the Norse Norn series cables and had it replaced with the Skuld series.  I absolutely love the new Skuld cable.  It is very light and easy to manage.  Sloppy phone pictures but here it is.


 
  Very nice pics, what portable amp do you have?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Very nice pics, what portable amp do you have?


 
  I have the Intruder currently and the dual xlr's are for the upcoming hifi-m8.  I ordered the adaptors before knowing that I can have the m8 with other adaptors options.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I have the Intruder currently and the dual xlr's are for the upcoming hifi-m8.  I ordered the adaptors before knowing that I can have the m8 with other adaptors options.


 
  I'm so jealous, I want the intruder so bad for it's ability to drive anything. Have you tried it with hard to drive cans?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> I'm so jealous, I want the intruder so bad for it's ability to drive anything. Have you tried it with hard to drive cans?


 
  I actually traded for it.  I had the MK3B but didn't have the CLAS db to use balanced so I just ended up trading with a fellow head-fier for the intruder.  I basically use it with the HE-500's using the RSA adapter and it's the best I've heard the 500's so far.  Overall, I prefer the MK3B but this combo and listening balanced out is worth it for me.  Plus, I am addicted to RSA's bass.  The 500 is the hardest to drive phones I have and the intruder does it effortlessly on high gain with room to spare on the volume pot.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I actually traded for it.  I had the MK3B but didn't have the CLAS db to use balanced so I just ended up trading with a fellow head-fier for the intruder.  I basically use it with the HE-500's using the RSA adapter and it's the best I've heard the 500's so far.  Overall, I prefer the MK3B but this combo and listening balanced out is worth it for me.  Plus, I am addicted to RSA's bass.  The 500 is the hardest to drive phones I have and the intruder does it effortlessly on high gain with *room to spare on the volume pot*.


 
  That's what I'm looking for! I'm gonna save for it, it's gonna take me a while tho.


----------



## kskwerl

How about the MK3B, does it have room to spare on the volume pot?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> That's what I'm looking for! I'm gonna save for it, it's gonna take me a while tho.


 
  I would have never bought it either since it's so expensive.  Then again, neither is the MK3B.  By the way, these cables ROCK!!  Long live NORSE!!!


----------



## kskwerl

Yea it's gonna be a combo of me saving up for a few months and selling some other gear.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Yea it's gonna be a combo of me saving up for a few months and selling some other gear.


 
  I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## kskwerl

dannybai said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed.




I would imagine for that price I would be lol


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Also thanks to Trevor for a really nice cable.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I just wanted to chime in and thank Trevor for the best customer service I've ever encountered in my audio experience.  I owned the Norse Norn series cables and had it replaced with the Skuld series.  I absolutely love the new Skuld cable.  It is very light and easy to manage.  Sloppy phone pictures but here it is.


 
   
  Hey, your welcome guys, thanks for sharing your pics and thoughts.


----------



## tread1963

I too will soon be adding pics and impressions to this thread as I just put in an order for the following for my recently purchased Hifiman HE-6.
*Reign 12* (equiv. *4x21awg*, 12-wire) Cryo Litz upocc Silver(Cu) _Tri Multi-Conductor_ HE headphone cable 10 Foot length
*options:  *
 - 4-pin XLR (HD-Series)
 - Wenge splitter (engraved)
 - Black jacket
*Reign 12* (equiv. *4x21awg*, 12-wire) Cryo Litz upocc Silver(Cu) _Tri Multi-Conductor adapter 2 foot addition_
*options:  *
 - 4-pin XLR female (HD-Series) to Furutech 1/4"
*Reign 12* (equiv. *4x21awg*, 12-wire) Cryo Litz upocc Silver(Cu) _Tri Multi-Conductor adapter 2 foot addition_
*options:  *
 - 4-pin XLR female (HD-Series) to Valab Rhodium Locking Bananas
   
  Looking forward to the improvement in sound these should bring, over the stock cables, to an already incredible sound.  Still enjoying the transition from being a traditional stereo speaker lover to lover of headphones.
   
  “Focus on the journey, not the destination. Joy is found not in finishing an activity but in doing it.”


----------



## kskwerl

tread1963 said:


> I too will soon be adding pics and impressions to this thread as I just put in an order for the following for my recently purchased Hifiman HE-6.
> *Reign 12* (equiv. *4x21awg*, 12-wire) Cryo Litz upocc Silver(Cu) _Tri Multi-Conductor_ HE headphone cable 10 Foot length
> [COLOR=666666]*options: *[/COLOR]
> 
> ...




Nice be sure to post your impressions, what are you driving the HE-6 with?


----------



## alota

i don´t know if the silver cable is best solution for the HE-6


----------



## tread1963

The *Reign 12* (equiv. *4x21awg*, 12-wire) Cryo Litz upocc Silver(Cu) is not a fully silver wire, rather silver coated copper.  Should be a interesting mix and with Norse Audio`s trade-in/replacement warranty of 60 days more than enough time for me to determine whether it works.  I`ve heard that the silver is not the best option for the HE-6 but have a feeling this combination should not pose the same problems.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





tread1963 said:


> The *Reign 12* (equiv. *4x21awg*, 12-wire) Cryo Litz upocc Silver(Cu) is not a fully silver wire, rather silver coated copper.  Should be a interesting mix and with Norse Audio`s trade-in/replacement warranty of 60 days more than enough time for me to determine whether it works.  I`ve heard that the silver is not the best option for the HE-6 but have a feeling this combination should not pose the same problems.


 
  i thought it has separate silver and copper cables, not SPC?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





tread1963 said:


> I too will soon be adding pics and impressions to this thread as I just put in an order for the following for my recently purchased Hifiman HE-6.
> *Reign 12* (equiv. *4x21awg*, 12-wire) Cryo Litz upocc Silver(Cu) _Tri Multi-Conductor_ HE headphone cable 10 Foot length
> *options:  *
> - 4-pin XLR (HD-Series)
> ...


 
   
   
   
  @Trevor..
   
  Looks like you got a lot of work ahead of you..   
   
  More to come..  I still haven't placed my HE-6 order yet.  
   
  Want to see if the Reign cable is a fit for the HE-6 or not..


----------



## alota

Quote: 





tread1963 said:


> The *Reign 12* (equiv. *4x21awg*, 12-wire) Cryo Litz upocc Silver(Cu) is not a fully silver wire, rather silver coated copper.  Should be a interesting mix and with Norse Audio`s trade-in/replacement warranty of 60 days more than enough time for me to determine whether it works.  I`ve heard that the silver is not the best option for the HE-6 but have a feeling this combination should not pose the same problems.


 
  understood.
  well...we will wait your own review


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





alota said:


> i don´t know if the silver cable is best solution for the HE-6


 
  Although ,I do not have the reign series..yet..Trevor is supposed to make me one??,but.?,nothing has materialized----guess Trevor is busy?
   
  I do have a pure silver cable,and you will find,it is a good combination,with the he-6's
  Yours as stated above,are a silver/copper mix


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Although ,I do not have the reign series..yet..Trevor is supposed to make me one??,but.?,nothing has materialized----guess Trevor is busy?
> 
> I do have a pure silver cable,and you will find,it is a good combination,with the he-6's
> Yours as stated above,are a silver/copper mix


 
   
  Any 30 or 60 day demo cables for previous customers always have a lowered priority over any paid for cables.  So it can definitely take a while sometimes to get demos out. 
  But am working hard to get some out for those waiting.


----------



## mikek200

It's ok ,Trevor..demo cable is not needed-thank you.
  Good luck with the reign series.
   
  Mike


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





preproman said:


> @Trevor..
> 
> Looks like you got a lot of work ahead of you..
> 
> ...


 
   
  Preproman,
  After more thought,and,a few e-mails to Trevor,..,I've decided to soon get.. one of the reign series cables.
  It would be appreciated for you to give us your impressions,with the HE-6.
  I would be usingthe MJ/GNG setup.
   
  Thanks
  Mike


----------



## preproman

That will be a while.  Just because I get my HFMs hard wired.  I'll be getting the Reign cable for the LCD-3s first.. It should be here by Wednesday next week.


----------



## kskwerl

P





preproman said:


> That will be a while.  Just because I get my HFMs hard wired.  I'll be getting the Reign cable for the LCD-3s first.. It should be here by Wednesday next week.




Prepro I see you have the he500 or is it 6 that are hardwired, are you going to have the LCD-3s hardwired as well?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> P
> Prepro I see you have the he500 or is it 6 that are hardwired, are you going to have the LCD-3s hardwired as well?


 
   
   
  Don't have the 6s hardwired yet.  It has to be the right cable for those..  
   
  No the LCDs or the Senns don't have hardwires..
   
  I 'll do hardwires on:
   
  Denons  (Cable on the way for the D5000)
  HFMs (not the HE-6 yet)
  Audio-Technicas
  AKGs
  T1s (not yet)
   
  I think I'm going to get 2 pair of T50RPs hardwired and send then to Dan and Luis so they can do their thing..


----------



## kskwerl

preproman said:


> Don't have the 6s hardwired yet.  It has to be the right cable for those..
> 
> No the LCDs or the Senns don't have hardwires..
> 
> ...




Oh you hardwire them yourself?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Oh you hardwire them yourself?


 
   
  No way Jose.   A fellow Head-Fi'er does them for me.


----------



## kskwerl

preproman said:


> No way Jose.   A fellow Head-Fi'er does them for me.




I was gunna say, that's some nice work prepro lemme get a recable haha


----------



## kskwerl

Yesterday I received my Reign series cable from Trevor for my HD600's and so far I couldn't be happier. I will post some impressions after the weekend when I have time to do more critical listening. I'm really diggin' the Valab 3.5mm, which I'm glad Trevor suggested. Here's some pics, there's quite a few because I like to show the amount of effect and craftsman ship that you get from Norse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks Trevor!!!!!


----------



## DannyBai

Dang, those are pretty.  Very nice.


----------



## preproman

Oh yeah - Let it Reign baby..  I love mine.  I got the Reign 24.  It's a pretty hefty cable.   Let it Reign, I say!!!!!!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Oh yeah - Let it Reign baby..  I love mine.  I got the Reign 24.  It's a pretty hefty cable.   Let it Reign, I say!!!!!!


 
  I wanted to get the Reign 24 but it wouldn't work with the Valab 3.5mm
   
  Can you post a pic I'd love to see that thick chunk of cable


----------



## preproman

Here you go:


----------



## kskwerl

Daaaammm that's so nice!


----------



## alota

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Daaaammm that's so nice!


 
  X1
  please review....review...review...review....


----------



## preproman

For me the Reign 24 took some getting use to or some may call it burn in.  It was a bit sharp or had a etch to it at first.  So I put the headphones down ant let them play for a few hours.  After that I came back the etch was gone.  However, it still had a sharpness to it.  So I just ran some pink noise over night and until I got home from work the next day.  Boy O Boy did that work.  Trevor told me he only put like 2 or 3 hours on it because he wanted to get it shipped out.  Please note.  I never experienced this upon receiving any other cable from Trev. 
   
  Do I believe in burn in now?  Hell yeah.  For these Regin 24 cables anyway.  After about 2 days of "burn in".  I really hate using that term.  Whatever.  It really did tame the cable down.  As of right now this is my favorite cable and the best cable I ever heard so far.  It sure didn't start out that way.  All the Norn2s and Skuld 4 I got from Trev previously sound good right out the box.  The Reign 24 is a special cable and like other things that's special it deserves lots of attention.  Like tubes they don't sound their best unless they've been warmed up for a few hours.  This cable needs a burn in period.
   
  Trevor is getting a lot of business now it seems.  For him to stay ahead of his orders I really don't think he has the time to let these cable burn it properly.  No fault of his.  Just remember if you decide to get a Reign 24 give it the time to warm up or burn in.  I don't know about the small Reign cables.  I 'll see about them soon enough. 
   
  I will be getting the Reign 24 for all my flagship headphones.  HD800, T1 and the mighty HE-6
   
  Thanks Trevor for a job well done.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





preproman said:


> For me the Reign 24 took some getting use to or some may call it burn in.  It was a bit sharp or had a etch to it at first.  So I put the headphones down ant let them play for a few hours.  After that I came back the etch was gone.  However, it still had a sharpness to it.  So I just ran some pink noise over night and until I got home from work the next day.  Boy O Boy did that work.  Trevor told me he only put like 2 or 3 hours on it because he wanted to get it shipped out.  Please note.  I never experienced this upon receiving any other cable from Trev.
> 
> Do I believe in burn in now?  Hell yeah.  For these Regin 24 cables anyway.  After about 2 days of "burn in".  I really hate using that term.  Whatever.  It really did tame the cable down.  As of right now this is my favorite cable and the best cable I ever heard so far.  It sure didn't start out that way.  All the Norn2s and Skuld 4 I got from Trev previously sound good right out the box.  The Reign 24 is a special cable and like other things that's special it deserves lots of attention.  Like tubes they don't sound their best unless they've been warmed up for a few hours.  This cable needs a burn in period.
> 
> ...


 
  It's good to hear this from someone who I know has a ton of Norse Audio cables. I'm burning mine in with pink noise right now actually so I can do some critical listening over the weekend.


----------



## alota

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I will be getting the Reign 24 for all my flagship headphones.  HD800, T1 and the mighty HE-6
> 
> Thanks Trevor for a job well done.


 
  thank you!


----------



## CorvetteGarage

Just received Norse Skuld cables for my Audeze... they are fantastic!
   
  Thanks Trevor!


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





corvettegarage said:


> Just received Norse Skuld cables for my Audeze... they are fantastic!
> 
> Thanks Trevor!


 
   
   
  Looking Good...   Is that a Skuld 8?


----------



## DarknightDK

Norse Audio, imo, makes the best splitter in the business. Their custom engraved wood splitters are simply gorgeous!


----------



## kskwerl

darknightdk said:


> Norse Audio, imo, makes the best splitter in the business. Their custom engraved wood splitters are simply gorgeous!




The splitters are great, I also think in my opinion that there the best looking cables I've seen


----------



## kskwerl

darknightdk said:


> Norse Audio, imo, makes the best splitter in the business. Their custom engraved wood splitters are simply gorgeous!




The splitters are great, I also think in my opinion that there the best looking cables I've seen


----------



## kskwerl

Mhmm the classic iPhone double post


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Yesterday I received my Reign series cable....


 
  Nice shots!
  Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> I wanted to get the Reign 24 but it wouldn't work with the Valab 3.5mm


 
  The Valab 3.5mm is actually possible now on it. 
   
  Quote: 





corvettegarage said:


> Just received Norse Skuld cables for my Audeze... they are fantastic!
> 
> Thanks Trevor!


 
   
  Glad you are digging it Corvette!
   
   
  Thanks again for the pics and thoughts fellas.


----------



## singleended58

Got the Skuld 4 balanced for my Hifiman He400. It looks nice with and sounds right to me: warm, sweet, details and instrumental separation. I have listened to with both RSA SR71B and ALO Rxmk3B amps and love how does the cable matched well with both of my amps.
I will order from Trevor for my IEM Heir 4Ai either Reign or Skuld.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





singleended58 said:


> Got the Skuld 4 balanced for my Hifiman He400. It looks nice with and sounds right to me: warm, sweet, details and instrumental separation. I have listened to with both RSA SR71B and ALO Rxmk3B amps and love how does the cable matched well with both of my amps.
> I will order from Trevor for my IEM Heir 4Ai either Reign or Skuld.


 
   
  he makes iem cables? i thought just for heaphones


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> he makes iem cables? i thought just for heaphones


 
  this would be news to me but I know Trevor will send you unterminated cables so you can have them terminated themselves or to whatever you want


----------



## hifimiami

Norse Audio Reign 4 Impressions   
   

 _Just completed "breaking in" for approximately 80+ hours and evaluating a Hifiman version of the Reign 4 on my HE-500._
  
 _The Reign 4 is a very lightweight cable, beautifully terminated and packaged. The SQ is impressive it provides a very neutral balanced tone no exaggeration of bass, mid or highs. What I find exceptional is the reproduction of the sound stage imaging, excellent instrument separation and location._
  
 _Norse Audio is a very professional cable manufacturer and designer who offers audiophiles great service and value._

 _Just completed "breaking in" for approximately 80+ hours and evaluating a Hifiman version of the Reign 4 on my HE-500._
  
 _The Reign 4 is a very lightweight cable, beautifully terminated and packaged. The SQ is impressive it provides a very neutral balanced tone no exaggeration of bass, mid or highs. What I find exceptional is the reproduction of the sound stage imaging, excellent instrument separation and location._
  
 _Norse Audio is a very professional cable manufacturer and designer who offers audiophiles great service and value._


----------



## singleended58

I thought Trevor has already cooked the cables. How is the sound after 80 hours break-in?


----------



## singleended58

Trevor told me Reign for IEMs will be available soon when I asked about Skuld and did not mention about self termination.


----------



## hifimiami

_Due to time restraint Trevor is only burning in 2 to 3 hours prior to shipping. So far the most appreciable SQ that impresses me is the sound stage presentation wide with instrument separation and location. Compared to my previous aftermarket cable a considerable improvement._


----------



## maximuslt

How much will this cable ?


----------



## TigzStudio

Well we actually do not put wood splitters on the XLR interconnects currently. 
   
  But you can send an email to us for any questions (I am limited in response on the forums here).  If you have had any delay in email response recently it was due to being out of the office.  All emails waiting responses should receive them today.  
   
   
   
  Quote:


maximuslt said:


> How much will this cable ?


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


>


 
   
  Ahhh... Now that's explain why my mail doesn't get any respond yet.
  Looking forward for the feedback.


----------



## tread1963

Some pictures of a recent acquisition of Norse Audio Reign 4 series cable.  Tried to keep all my options open with the various terminations.  Really do need to get around to adding that final piece for Hifiman HE-6's, and that would be for a decent 75 Watt stereo amp. But of course other more pressing needs are delaying that particular purchase.  Still in process of burning in the HE-6, that hellish 200 hour burn in, so won't make any critical judgment on either cable nor headphones until both have had ample opportunity to get to optimum performance.
   
  Closeup of locking bananas on one of my Reign 4 extensions
   

   
  Reign 4 pig tail extension with locking bananas
   

   
  Reign 4 extension with 6.3mm Furutech jack.
   

   
  10' Main Reign 4 Hifiman to 4 pin XLR
   

   
  Closeup of main cable.


----------



## zenpunk

Lovely cable but it is a shame the XLR plug is so ugly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Any other option without getting into silly prices territory? Plain black Neutrix would do...


----------



## kskwerl

Sweet cable tread! How you like it so far? Also what do you think about those valab 1/4's?


----------



## maximuslt

1. Someone has an example photo Norse Audio cable with fully shielded ?
  2. Prompt: we must bridge the Adam Artist5 and Antelope Zodiac by XLR cable, whether he should be shielded cable ?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





maximuslt said:


> 1. Someone has an example photo Norse Audio cable with fully shielded ?
> 2. Prompt: we must bridge the Adam Artist5 and Antelope Zodiac by XLR cable, whether he should be shielded cable ?


 
  If you look back in the photos you can see my interconnects from Norse that have tinned shieldings


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


>


 
   
  Quote: 





boringer said:


> Ahhh... Now that's explain why my mail doesn't get any respond yet.
> Looking forward for the feedback.


 
   
  Just wondering... until today my email still doesn't get any respond...


----------



## Boringer

I just got a quick respond from Trevor, really appreciate it.
  Sorry for not knowing that you're away for awhile.
  Now I'm fully excited...


----------



## 28980

Thread seems kind of dead~ subbed anyways. What do you guys think the pricing on an adapter for HE-500 so it works with audeze cables and then another adapter from a 4 pin xlr termination to a 6.3mm jack would run along with a whatever the standard length cable is?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





28980 said:


> Thread seems kind of dead~ subbed anyways. What do you guys think the pricing on an adapter for HE-500 so it works with audeze cables and then another adapter from a 4 pin xlr termination to a 6.3mm jack would run along with a whatever the standard length cable is?


 
  I have no idea but you should just email Trevor and I'm sure he'll give you a quote. Also depends on what series cable you want.


----------



## 28980

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> I have no idea but you should just email Trevor and I'm sure he'll give you a quote. Also depends on what series cable you want.


 
   
  Would you mind summarizing the differences between the 3 cables he provides, and rank them from most expensive to least expensive if its not too much trouble?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





28980 said:


> Would you mind summarizing the differences between the 3 cables he provides, and rank them from most expensive to least expensive if its not too much trouble?


 
  yea give me one sec


----------



## kskwerl

So his first cable was the Norn series cable, which I believe now is discontinued
   
  It goes Reign>Skuld>Norse....
   
  Now he's so incoming copy pasta
   
   
   
 [size=medium] *Norn Series 2 - *http://www.norseaudio.com/Norn2Gallery02.html[/size]
 [size=medium] Norse Audio being the absolute first to bring OCC and Litz together in high end headphone cables, we have brought the Norn Series 2 to a new evolution based on our core specialization in fine stranded Litz and OCC based design.[/size]
 [size=medium] The Norn 2 brings the combination of a large *22 awg UP-OCC Cu* (highest purity, highest conductivity), Trilevel complex fine stranded Litz (*7x3x8*) and pure textile (*cotton*) in its design. It is the only OCC based Litz headphone cable using a three level type 2 complex twist. Further it is the only Litz up-occ headphone cable with a 4, 6 and flagship* 8-conductor* version.[/size]
 [size=medium] Each 22 awg conductor of the Norn has 168 strands (at a very fine 44 awg each strand). Giving the 4-wire model a total of 672 strands and 8-wire a total of 1,344 strands.  Every single individual 44 awg strand is separately insulatedwith an extremely thin layer (enamel).  So you now effectively have 168 individually insulated very fine separate conductors and current will not pass between these strands until they meet at the soldered termination point.  Inside each 22 awg litz bundle, these 168 individual strands are configured in our three layer complex trilevel twist (7x3x8).  Breaking this down it means 8 individual strands are first twisted together, 3 groups of these 8 strand bundles are twisted together, and finally 7 bundles of those are twisted together.  This complex pattern allows each strand to take up all possible positions radially and defeat skin and proximity effect issues (Litz wire). [/size]
 [size=medium] The Norn Series 2 combines all of the above to bring one of the top headphone cables available today. The Norn brings top craftsmanship, design & materials resulting in one of the purest and most transparent cables. It is the only three level complex litz based pure textile jacketed headphone cable utilizing up-occ at its core. You name the cable design and we have tested it. Currently nothing can compare to Cryo treated Litz up-occ for revealing the absolute truth of ones system.[/size]
 [size=medium]  [/size]
 [size=medium]  [/size]
*Skuld Series - *http://www.norseaudio.com/SkuldGallery01.html
  The Skuld Series benefits in a number of factors. First it gives a level of transparency unachieved with your typical single conductor design. Granted, a large part of this transparency is from utilizing Cryo OCC and Fine Stranded Litz. However with the Skuld it is also due to there being less strand level interaction with our quad and tri multiconductor geometry. The strands that would normally be a part of the same conductor are now in their own separated conductor until joined at the termination point. Besides this primary reason for creation it happens to also result in some other excellent physical benefits for headphone cables. The tri and quad multiconductor geomoetry results in bringing some of the lowest possible microphonics of any polymer based dielectric design while also giving a nice increase to flexibility, something always much desired for polymer based design.
  The Skuld Series has a much more complex and longer build than the standard single conductor geometry headphone cables. However, this complexity and longer build time results in a cable that squeezes some of the topmost neutrality possible with Cryo OCC fine stranded Litz based design, or any cable that we have tested for that matter.
  Ultimately, the Skuld Series is for the enthusiast that seeks absolutely untouched and uncolored sound from their system. We offer our 30-day money back as well as 60-day trade in policies to help prove our point.
   
   
*In summary the Skuld brings:*
- Top level transparency possible for stranded conductor designs.
 - Fine Stranded Litz, perfectly annealed and manufactured by the best in the industry. 
 - Purest Cryo Treated OCC Cu for 103% IACS conductivity and the least impurities possible in any metal on earth. 
 - Less Strand interaction than your common single conductor geometries resulting in improved neutrality. 
 - Lowest microphonics possible for a polymer dielectric headphone cable. 
 - Extremely flexible (benefit of the design) and very light weight. 
 - Zero oxidizing due to each strand being individually insulated (Fine Stranded Litz). 
 - Absolutely Zero Skin Effect issues in this cable.
   
   
  The Skuld Series Cryo LITZ OCC headphone cable is available in the following configurations:
  (1) *Skuld 4* (24awg x 4, 16 total wires)
  (2) *Skuld 8* (25awg x 8, 24 total wires) - _current series flagship_
  Both are available in *Dark Grey*, *Brown* or a *Hybrid* of the two colors.
   
  Both the Skuld 4 and the Skuld 8 utilize our nice and compact smaller wood splitters. Each splitter is handcrafted to precision in the USA and has the option of being laser engraved by one of the top engravers in the country.
  Splitters are available with the following options: Caribbean Rosewood, Zebrano (LCD-3 matching), Makassar Ebony or Wenge.
  You can have us use the laser engraved or non-engraved splitter for your cable.
   
   
   
  Here's the gallery for the Reign series http://www.norseaudio.com/ReignGallery01.html
   
  Let me see if I can dig up some info on the Reign series for you from emails with Trevor.


----------



## kskwerl

In regards to the Reign Series:  

Reign 8 (8x26awg, single conductor geometry) or Reign 12 (12x26awg, Tri-Multiconductor geometry) would be the options available right now for the HD650.  Colors of our custom PE jacket are black, brown or hybrid.  There is currently a cotton jacket option for the single conductor geometry models as well.  We plan to offer some other textile options besides cotton for folks soon as well.  For the Reign 8 without textile jacket we have a new micro splitter available (engraved options are coming soon).  This splitter will also be available on the IEM cables when released.  

Our Reign 12 Tri-Multiconductor would be equivelant of 4 x 21 awg.  With this geometry it allows for much less strand interaction.  
On top of this with the Reign each sub-conductor is already type 2 litz (26awg).  So one 21awg Reign conductor would have three type 2 Cryo OCC Silver coated copper fine stranded litz conductors.  Each of our very fine 44awg strands making up the 26awg type 2 conductors is individually coated with specific thickness of silver to give the best of both OCC copper and silver.  Each of these silver coated strands are also of course coated with a razor thin enamel (Litz).  

Ultimately we find our Tri-Multiconductor geometry to be superior sonically to just having a single 21awg conductor with all the strands twisted closely together.


----------



## kskwerl

For info on adapters tho you will simply have to just ask Trevor as each cable is different and each price is different.


----------



## 28980

Wow, thanks for that. Looks like the skuld 8 is probably what I'm looking for I believe. Anyways I'll send an email to get a quote and see if I can somehow fit it into the budget.. ha.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





28980 said:


> Wow, thanks for that. Looks like the skuld 8 is probably what I'm looking for I believe. Anyways I'll send an email to get a quote and see if I can somehow fit it into the budget.. ha.


 
  No problem, they are easily my favorite cables. Best looking ones too


----------



## esmBOS

I would give my left pinky for a Skuld CIEM cable with that black/grey cotton patterned sleeving and a rosewood splitter!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





esmbos said:


> I would give my left pinky for a Skuld CIEM cable with that black/grey cotton patterned sleeving and a rosewood splitter!


 
  for some reason I feel like Trevor may offer CIEM cables but I'm not sure


----------



## 28980

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> for some reason I feel like Trevor may offer CIEM cables but I'm not sure


 
   
  They're in development I think, atleast from the email he sent me yesterday.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





28980 said:


> They're in development I think, atleast from the email he sent me yesterday.


 
  Nice I knew I read that somewhere


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Anyone been in touch with Trevor lately?
   
  Been trying to get more information from him directly about pricing and options for a cable to go with my LCD3 and whatever amp I decide on (leaning Bryston BHA-1). 
   
  Also, anyone know if/why there is a Pure Silver or Silver/Gold wire that is offered? Doing some general reading around, I can't seem to find a comprehensive, objective review of multiple higher end cables ie Silver Widow vs Reign/Skuld/whatever the Norn equivalent is.
   
  Trevor if you're out there, you're probably busy as hell like Frank is but if/when possible, I would really love a response to an email I sent a while back


----------



## preproman

Seems like both Trevor and Frank are busy as he$#..   Trevor sometimes catches up on e-mails all at one time in the late night.  I don't know how Frank post like he does and make cables at the same time.  Unless he has a crew.   I think (not sure) Trevor is a one man band.
   
  I'm liking the Reign.  I'm also waiting for more
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Time to hardwire the HE-6 with the Reign..


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





[h]ardwarenick said:


> Anyone been in touch with Trevor lately?


 
   
  I will do a search in our inbox tonight and see where your message is and get all of your answers there.  It has been a combination of being really busy with being very ill for nearly 3 weeks not long ago that has put major lag time on email replies.  But at this point everyone should have had a reply, if something was missed please feel free to just send it again also. 
   
  Quote: 





28980 said:


> They're in development I think, atleast from the email he sent me yesterday.


 
   
  Correct in development, basically just waiting on the splitters to get finished. 
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> Seems like both Trevor and Frank are busy as he$#..   Trevor sometimes catches up on e-mails all at one time in the late night.  I don't know how Frank post like he does and make cables at the same time.  Unless he has a crew.   I think (not sure) Trevor is a one man band.
> 
> I'm liking the Reign.  I'm also waiting for more
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sorry again for the slowness on your latest cables prep, I am certainly glad you are such a patient fella!


----------



## 28980

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> I will do a search in our inbox tonight and see where your message is and get all of your answers there.  It has been a combination of being really busy with being very ill for nearly 3 weeks not long ago that has put major lag time on email replies.  But at this point everyone should have had a reply, if something was missed please feel free to just send it again also.
> 
> 
> Correct in development, basically just waiting on the splitters to get finished.
> ...


 
   
  The long wait time is actually good for me. Let's my wallet recuperate a little. Right now the toss up for my next purchase is a cable or... a halfway decent watch.


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> I will do a search in our inbox tonight and see where your message is and get all of your answers there.  It has been a combination of being really busy with being very ill for nearly 3 weeks not long ago that has put major lag time on email replies.  But at this point everyone should have had a reply, if something was missed please feel free to just send it again also.
> 
> 
> Correct in development, basically just waiting on the splitters to get finished.
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Trevor, hope all is well with you now. I've resent the original chain with some updated comments/questions.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





28980 said:


> The long wait time is actually good for me. Let's my wallet recuperate a little. Right now the toss up for my next purchase is a cable or... a halfway decent watch.


 
  This happens to me a lot lol


----------



## zenpunk

I have to say that all my recent emails were answered very promptly and I am hoping to purchase a Reign 24 very soon.


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

That's nice, I'm still waiting on my response... I really hope I do like the Reign/Skuld to pair with my LCD3.


----------



## ninjames

Initially sought an RCA cable from Norse Audio but was a bit put off by the price ... RCA interconnects just weren't worth that much to me personally. So I went with a Blue Jeans cable. But man I have't been able to stop thinking about how great those Norse cables looked and how well-made they are, so I'm going to make the plunge on a cable for my Hifiman HE-400. Emailed Trevor to get a quote and some info because I don't understand all the technical jargon, I just want a nicer, more flexible cable that I have the peace of mind of knowing that it just works.
   
  Excited!


----------



## oqvist

Happy owner of a Nors Audio Norn 4-wire for my LCD-2.
   
  I wonder however how you guys fix when the wool cover breaks and expose the copper wire? Tape don´t look to good.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> I have to say that all my recent emails were answered very promptly and I am hoping to purchase a Reign 24 very soon.


 
  same! 
  Quote: 





[h]ardwarenick said:


> That's nice, I'm still waiting on my response... I really hope I do like the Reign/Skuld to pair with my LCD3.


 
  I'm sure you will, I really can't see how you wouldn't love it
  Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Initially sought an RCA cable from Norse Audio but was a bit put off by the price ... RCA interconnects just weren't worth that much to me personally. So I went with a Blue Jeans cable. But man I have't been able to stop thinking about how great those Norse cables looked and how well-made they are, so I'm going to make the plunge on a cable for my Hifiman HE-400. Emailed Trevor to get a quote and some info because I don't understand all the technical jargon, I just want a nicer, more flexible cable that I have the peace of mind of knowing that it just works.
> 
> Excited!


 
  I actually have some awesome RCA interconnects with tinned sheildings from Norse Audio, they are pretty awesome. Did you decide which series you're going to get?


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> I actually have some awesome RCA interconnects with tinned sheildings from Norse Audio, they are pretty awesome. Did you decide which series you're going to get?


 
  Yeah I have no doubt that the RCAs are worth it, just if I'm going to spend a lot on cables, it's going to be a headphone cable and not an RCA cable. I haven't decided which Norse series I'm going to get for my HE-400 yet though. I need to see what the price differences are, first


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> Yeah I have no doubt that the RCAs are worth it, just if I'm going to spend a lot on cables, it's going to be a headphone cable and not an RCA cable. I haven't decided which Norse series I'm going to get for my HE-400 yet though. I need to see what the price differences are, first


 
  Yea I hear ya. Trevor is coming out with a Skuld 2 series soon, it already might be available.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Happy owner of a Nors Audio Norn 4-wire for my LCD-2.
> 
> I wonder however how you guys fix when the wool cover breaks and expose the copper wire? Tape don´t look to good.


 
  Please send me an email and we will get you a replacement cable as soon as possible.
  This was an issue on a small batch of some of the earliest Norn original cables (maybe 5-9) back in 2011 which I thought all were replaced. 
  But we do keep some Norn original on hand for replacements even though it is discontinued.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Yea I hear ya. Trevor is coming out with a Skuld 2 series soon, it already might be available.


 

 This is now available this week, yes.


----------



## 28980

Seems like you've been busy, I just resent my email with a few adjustments in case you missed it.


----------



## FlySweep

> Originally Posted by *ninjames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Initially sought an RCA cable from Norse Audio but was a bit put off by the price ... RCA interconnects just weren't worth that much to me personally. So I went with a Blue Jeans cable. But man I have't been able to stop thinking about how great those Norse cables looked and how well-made they are, so* I'm going to make the plunge on a cable for my Hifiman HE-400.* Emailed Trevor to get a quote and some info because I don't understand all the technical jargon, I just want a nicer, more flexible cable that I have the peace of mind of knowing that it just works.
> 
> Excited!


 
   
  I've got a Norse Audio Skuld 4 for my HE-400.. it's fantastic.  Really impressive build quality.  It's lightweight yet robust.  The braiding is excellent.  Can't recommend it enough.  I think you'll be very happy.. and it's well worth the (good) price, IMO.


----------



## van41

Is it true that Trevor might be making some IEM cables??


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Please send me an email and we will get you a replacement cable as soon as possible.
> This was an issue on a small batch of some of the earliest Norn original cables (maybe 5-9) back in 2011 which I thought all were replaced.
> But we do keep some Norn original on hand for replacements even though it is discontinued.


 
  Thanks your customer support is second to none.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





van41 said:


> Is it true that Trevor might be making some IEM cables??


 
  I keep hearing this, I'm gonna ask him


----------



## 28980

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> I keep hearing this, I'm gonna ask him


 
   
  Skuld 2 I think


----------



## pandastyle

So I've been in contact with Trevor about getting a Skuld 2 made for my LCD-2s and I've noticed that he offers a 4 wire version and an 8 wire version.  I just want to know what the difference is and if it's worth the extra money.  Looks like a great quality cable though, something that would properly compliment the headphones and I can't wait to get it... If only he would email me back!


----------



## Cante Ista

Be patient. He has a life outside of his computer and he is making those cables. Only so many hours in the day. He will get back to you soon enough. I am getting Reign 24 for me he6 and could not be happier with the support I got from him.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





cante ista said:


> Be patient. He has a life outside of his computer and he is making those cables. Only so many hours in the day. He will get back to you soon enough. I am getting Reign 24 for me he6 and could not be happier with the support I got from him.


 
   
   
  With the connectors or to hardwire?


----------



## Cante Ista

Connects. Not enough experiance make a commitment


----------



## pandastyle

cante ista said:


> Be patient. He has a life outside of his computer and he is making those cables. Only so many hours in the day. He will get back to you soon enough. I am getting Reign 24 for me he6 and could not be happier with the support I got from him.



 
Oh yeah, he PMed me like five minutes after I posted that and it turned out he had missed my email. Anyway, Skuld 2 on the way for my LCD-2s.


----------



## Cante Ista

Glad it worked out for you! I know it would! Enjoy you Norse cable!


----------



## disastermouse

So...should I take it that since I've been through at least five pages on this thread an not seen anything even approximating...I dunno _pricing_ - that these cable are an 'if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it' sort of thing?
   
  Why U no have prices easily accessible?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> So...should I take it that since I've been through at least five pages on this thread an not seen anything even approximating...I dunno _pricing_ - that these cable are an 'if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it' sort of thing?
> 
> Why U no have prices easily accessible?


 
   
  It's more of a personal thing through email.  
   
  Things like:  
  How long,  What connectors at the cup, What kind of termination.  Do you want a DIY cable.  What type of sleeve, Heck What size cable - 4 conductor, 8 conductor or 24 conductor.  Norn, Skuld, Reign.?
   
  Contact Trevor and discuss your needs.  He will give you a more than fair price.


----------



## gjc11028

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> So...should I take it that since I've been through at least five pages on this thread an not seen anything even approximating...I dunno _pricing_ - that these cable are an 'if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it' sort of thing?
> 
> Why U no have prices easily accessible?


 
   
  He emails the prices.  He seems nice and responds quickly.  They are not more expensive the a the other cable sellers and cheaper than some.  Most of the prices are in the 200's.  the reign s are more for more conductors.


----------



## disastermouse

Quote: 





gjc11028 said:


> He emails the prices.  He seems nice and responds quickly.  They are not more expensive the a the other cable sellers and cheaper than some.  Most of the prices are in the 200's.  the reign s are more for more conductors.


 
  I've noticed that a lot of the cable makers have this weird 'email for price' thing going on.  Is that just tradition?  Is it so that they can accommodate more individualized requests?  Or is it because of the cachet of ordering something specifically crafted and hand-made for you - and email brings that personal hand-crafted, just-for-you service that differentiates?
   
  I'm just curious because it's kept me from even looking at cables for a while.  I want to know what I'm aiming at cost-wise and then let my pragmatism and caprice battle it out in my head.  If I ask for a range of prices, then I have to get info on what delineates each line and option and I feel like I may be wasting the seller's time if pragmatism DOES win out (it's rare, but it happens).


----------



## Cante Ista

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> I've noticed that a lot of the cable makers have this weird 'email for price' thing going on.  Is that just tradition?  Is it so that they can accommodate more individualized requests?  Or is it because of the cachet of ordering something specifically crafted and hand-made for you - and email brings that personal hand-crafted, just-for-you service that differentiates?
> 
> I'm just curious because it's kept me from even looking at cables for a while.  I want to know what I'm aiming at cost-wise and then let my pragmatism and caprice battle it out in my head.  If I ask for a range of prices, then I have to get info on what delineates each line and option and I feel like I may be wasting the seller's time if pragmatism DOES win out (it's rare, but it happens).


 

 I have cables from ALO, Moon Audio and Reign 24 coming. For what Norse audio offers the price is fair.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> I've noticed that a lot of the cable makers have this weird 'email for price' thing going on.  Is that just tradition?  Is it so that they can accommodate more individualized requests?  Or is it because of the cachet of ordering something specifically crafted and hand-made for you - and email brings that personal hand-crafted, just-for-you service that differentiates?
> 
> I'm just curious because it's kept me from even looking at cables for a while.  I want to know what I'm aiming at cost-wise and then let my pragmatism and caprice battle it out in my head.  If I ask for a range of prices, then I have to get info on what delineates each line and option and I feel like I may be wasting the seller's time if pragmatism DOES win out (it's rare, but it happens).


 
  I'm not sure as to why the prices aren't more generalized and all of that. What I can tell you is that I emailed Trevor of Norse Audio with an email that was probably close to about 600 words, with tons and tons of newbie questions and concerns and he responded later that night addressing every single one of my points.


----------



## gjc11028

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> I've noticed that a lot of the cable makers have this weird 'email for price' thing going on.  Is that just tradition?  Is it so that they can accommodate more individualized requests?  Or is it because of the cachet of ordering something specifically crafted and hand-made for you - and email brings that personal hand-crafted, just-for-you service that differentiates?
> 
> I'm just curious because it's kept me from even looking at cables for a while.  I want to know what I'm aiming at cost-wise and then let my pragmatism and caprice battle it out in my head.  If I ask for a range of prices, then I have to get info on what delineates each line and option and I feel like I may be wasting the seller's time if pragmatism DOES win out (it's rare, but it happens).


 
   
  I share some of the frustration.  Unlike most things in audio, it is pretty hard to find any real comparisons between the different cables.  The norse price list I got was pretty complete but not sure why it is not on the web site.  The toxic cable site does not have the newer cablles or prices, but you can find them if you hunt through some if the threads.  Seems odd but it must work for them.


----------



## alota

Quote: 





gjc11028 said:


> I share some of the frustration.  Unlike most things in audio, it is pretty hard to find any real comparisons between the different cables.  The norse price list I got was pretty complete but not sure why it is not on the web site.  The toxic cable site does not have the newer cablles or prices, but you can find them if you hunt through some if the threads.  Seems odd but it must work for them.


 
  well... is true that in the site doesn´t exist a price list.
  and is true that the site has more informations about the cables only recently.
  but....trevor is a very, very, very kind person,the cables are quality and the quality/price relationship is really incredible.
  i think that is the most important thing, right???
  p.s.: and customer care is very good


----------



## disastermouse

alota said:


> well... is true that in the site doesn´t exist a price list.
> and is true that the site has more informations about the cables only recently.
> but....trevor is a very, very, very kind person,the cables are quality and the quality/price relationship is really incredible.
> i think that is the most important thing, right???
> p.s.: and customer care is very good



I'm not doubting it - they look amazing too. It's just a weird convention of the trade that there is no flat out price list. Amps have MSRPs, headphones have MSRPs - and they usually have reliable street prices. Yet cables are this esoteric side branch and more of an 'insider' community.


----------



## alota

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> I'm not doubting it - they look amazing too. It's just a weird convention of the trade that there is no flat out price list. Amps have MSRPs, headphones have MSRPs - and they usually have reliable street prices. Yet cables are this esoteric side branch and more of an 'insider' community.


 
  i understand perfectly your thinking.
  is true that exist many, many builders in the cables sector.
  when i started my experience with headphones the situation was different.
  but is builders like norseaudio, toxic cables, etc.that allowed people to buy cables with a lower price and good quality(like 7N up-occ copper)
  in the past there where only builders with expensive cables like zuaudio, aloaudio, stefanaudioart, etc.
  in the middle i put moonaudio: high quality, price not cheap but not too expensive and relationship with drew "strictly" commercial
  p.s.: i forgot one thing:for me it is unthinkable to spend in a cable more compared with the price of the headphone


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


>


 
  First off I always appreciate feedback and thoughts, so thank you guys! 
   
  One of the main reasons I have been a fan of the email method is it is more tailored and you can discuss all the different factors or needs in each scenario.  It just feels like providing maybe a bit improved service when you can do this with everyone.  When it does go the way of the store / button route I will certainly have the "email for questions" option right near the buttons as well as the phone number.  
   
  Overall I have no problem putting up our price list on the pages (they don't change once established after introductory period). 
  This is just the first time I have seen more criticism or discussion about pricing being only in emails. 
   
  But once again I do appreciate the feedback, I will make sure to get these up when the next page updates go out.


----------



## disastermouse

tigzstudio said:


> First off I always appreciate feedback and thoughts, so thank you guys!
> 
> One of the main reasons I have been a fan of the email method is it is more tailored and you can discuss all the different factors or needs in each scenario.  It just feels like providing maybe a bit improved service when you can do this with everyone.  When it does go the way of the store / button route I will certainly have the "email for questions" option right near the buttons as well as the phone number.
> 
> ...



It's not really intended as criticism, and I kind of figured it was a boutique kind of thing - like 'These are made especially for you and so we need to have a conversation about what you want and what I make' - like a personal collaborative process.

I aspire to be an Industrial Designer and so I'm more interested in the ways things are used and thought of and how that's affected their marketing. Beautiful and well made things in general sort of get me thinking regardless of whether I'm the intended customer.


----------



## jrhill

I, too, find it quite a surprise that in the whole length of this thread, there is no actual description of the different characteristics/sound of each particular type of cable - plenty of how many conductors in a variety of multiple wires, etc, etc but no actual comparison of the different sound of the cables on the same headphones (apart from "better", that is).
   
  So, for the uninformed, why would the Skuld, Norn or Rhein of some particular number of wires, strands, treatment, plait method, etc, etc  be a better cable for, say, the AKG k701 driven by a high current follower amp for a wide variety of music.  And, what is a "better" cable anyway? 
   
     I'm waiting for costing about diy cables, but I still have no way of choosing one particular type of cable over the other -  it's quite frustrating, and I'll probably end up choosing a cable on cost, not quality - not exactly a good recipe for aural success.
   
  How do you make any sort of informed guess?


----------



## preproman




----------



## TigzStudio

Quote:  
   
  Well to be honest I just want to answer the questions the best I can in email and determine what would be best suited for an individual, their tastes and their setup.  I never really read much into this, just felt it was the best route to go. Typically there will only be about three series available at any one time to avoid confusion with too many options.  But even with just three I get many questions that are best answered in email or via phone. 
   
  Very cool aspiration to be an industrial designer!  I love the design process certainly, and there is nothing like seeing (and using) the end result in finished form. 
  Quote: 





jrhill said:


>


 
  I went ahead and sent you a reply via your email jr.


----------



## disastermouse

tigzstudio said:


> Very cool aspiration to be an industrial designer!  I love the design process certainly, and there is nothing like seeing (and using) the end result in finished form.



This is exactly what interests me about the field. It's something really interesting about Head-Fi - all the Makers building new things or tweaking things to work better and seeing the results. It's also really neat seeing the threads that are a conversation between builders and would-be users.


----------



## Greed

Just want to share a few thoughts I have about Trevor and his company, Norse Audio. I have been using Norse for all of my headphone cable needs, and believe me... his products are top notch and priced at a tremendous value. I'm rather new to the after market cable realm, but have done plenty of research and I can't think of a better company to get my headphone cables from than Norse. Aesthetically, pictures just don't do these cables justice, they are simply beautiful. Sonically, I am still growing into the concept that cables somehow change the sound, but I can hear subtle changes that are definitely apparent when A/B'ing stock vs Norse. I'm still not a firm believer that cables are worth their premiums, at least sonically, but I'm glad I decided to take the ride with Trevor.
   
  He is a heck of craftsman and all of his cables I have received thus far (2 of 3) have been done with pristine craftsmanship and don't even get my started about his customer service. He responds swiftly to emails (as long as he isn't swamped with work or life), does right by his word and if not shows his appreciation for your business by giving you something for the delay, and best of all helps you step by step through the ordering process. I was green... I mean really green when I emailed Trevor for the first time. By the time I knew it, I was writing my third paragraph to Trevor, asking him tons of questions that I was concerned about. He was very humble and answered all my questions, while also advising me through my first purchase. Can't think of another company that I have done business with thus far that has shown that type general kindness like Norse Audio.
   
  Well I've said my peace, and will get on with the pictures. Here are a few pictures of the wonderful products I've received thus far. I will continue to buy cables from Trevor in the future. Hopefully soon I will allow myself to get all of my remaining headphones either re-cabled or buy custom cables terminated balanced. I see myself buying nothing but balanced amps in the future, so hopefully Trevor will help a brother out!
   

   
  Norse Audio Skuld 4 (4x25 awg, 24-wire) Cryo Litz UP-OCC - (HE-500)
   

   
  Norse Audio - Skuld 8 (8x25 awg, 24-wire) Cryo Litz UP-OCC (LCD-2.2)


----------



## MattTCG

Great pics and great cables!! I agree that Trevor is a real craftsman and super nice to work with.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Great pics and great cables!! I agree that Trevor is a real craftsman and super nice to work with.


 
  x2 very nice. I'm actually waiting on some skuld interconnects from Trevor. I'm very excited about getting them.


----------



## hifimiami

Norse Audio Reign 4 LCD 2.2  Recently received Reign 4 cable I have only compared to the factory LCD 2 ribbon cable.
After breaking in the LCD 2 with the factory ribbon cable for 100 hours I was disappointed with the sound performance as it felt there was a veil filtering the music. I was about to return the LCD 2.
After receiving the Reign 4 and breaking in, it was like magic, the veil was lifted and the detail and sound stage are incredible.
The Reign 4 is light and very flexible it does not kink and it feels like there is no cable attached to the headphones.
  [size=14.399999618530273px]The quality and finish of the cables is superb, the cables are reasonably priced and delivered in less than 14 days. Trevor (Norse Audio) provides excellent communication and customer support.[/size]
   
I highly recommend Norse Audio!


----------



## kskwerl

Awesome ! Same thing happened with me with my HD600s the Reign series is something else!


----------



## preproman

More Reign with the HE-6​


----------



## MattTCG

Nice!! Jealous here...


----------



## kskwerl

Awesome prepro!


----------



## Greed

I'll make it Reign...


----------



## MattTCG

Okay, I'm in...let it Reign.


----------



## Greed

I'm really impressed with the Reign Series Trevor has in his line up. It is so lightweight, while keeping excellent durability and high quality materials. I'm without words, and once again... subtle but pleasant improvement over the stock cable of the HD650.
   
  Cheers guys!


----------



## zenpunk

Still waiting news on the new Reign 24...


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Still waiting news on the new Reign 24...


 
   
  That's it on the HE-6.  Or are you saying your waiting on yours?


----------



## zenpunk

I wanted a smaller charcaol jacket for a Reign 24 for my HE-6 but Trevor was still waiting for it few weeks ago but he just contacted me and should know soon if he's got it.
  Is yours (pictured) the new Reign 24 or the old 4??
  Looking at it again it looks like the new one. 8 strands??


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> I wanted a smaller charcaol jacket for a Reign 24 for my HE-6 but Trevor was still waiting for it few weeks ago but he just contacted me and should know soon if he's got it.
> Is yours (pictured) the new Reign 24 or the old 4??


 
   
   
  That's the Reign 24 with "NO" sleeve.  If I go it with a sleeve it would have been way to thick to get hardwired.  I'm not sure the 24 can fit on the HE connectors.  Did Trevor say it could?


----------



## zenpunk

I see what you mean about the connectors..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only want a four strands so hopefully that should be possible. Well, that 's what I understood anyway.


----------



## Cante Ista

zenpunk said:


> I see what you mean about the connectors..:rolleyes:  I only want a four strands so hopefully that should be possible. Well, that 's what I understood anyway.


I am getting the 24 on He6 connectors.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> I wanted a smaller charcaol jacket for a Reign 24 for my HE-6 but Trevor was still waiting for it few weeks ago but he just contacted me and should know soon if he's got it.


 
   
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> That's the Reign 24 with "NO" sleeve.  If I go it with a sleeve it would have been way to thick to get hardwired.


 
   
  Indeed the various type textile jackets will be for the smaller models (4-conductor, various series) as it just adds too much thickness on the larger multi-conductor models.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote:  
  Quote:  
  Quote:  
  Quote:  
   
  Thanks for sharing the thoughts and pics gents!


----------



## Cante Ista

Trevor,
  Do you hardwire HE-6 and/or HD-800?


----------



## TigzStudio

We use a well reputed third party for hardwiring currently, I will provide you the details in email as I am limited in response on the forums.


----------



## Cante Ista

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> We use a well reputed third party for hardwiring currently, I will provide you the details in email as I am limited in response on the forums.


 

 Thanks Trevor. No rush. i am not ready yet. I may email you for more info when the time comes. Thank you!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





cante ista said:


> I am getting the 24 on He6 connectors.


 
  I HAVE to see this!


----------



## Cante Ista

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> I HAVE to see this!


 
  will post pics when it arrives. Trevor is still working it. He send me an update recently to keep in abreast of progress, which I really appreciate. I am happily waiting. All good things are worth waiting for.


----------



## alota

Quote: 





cante ista said:


> will post pics when it arrives. Trevor is still working it. He send me an update recently to keep in abreast of progress, which I really appreciate. I am happily waiting. All good things are worth waiting for.


 
  and, please, report you too


----------



## Cante Ista

Quote: 





alota said:


> and, please, report you too


 

 Totally will. I am really curious about the change. I def heard it when I recabled my HD800, but that cable is notoriously crappy. I have ready HE-6 stock cord is actually relatively better. It will be interesting.


----------



## gjc11028

i think that the reign 4 is a nice improvement on the stock HE-6 cable.  More coherent and better mid bass and separation.  I just swapped back and forth a couple of times and the norse just sounds cleaner and better tonally balanced.   going to order the reign 24


----------



## alota

what is the difference between 4 and 24? more wires?


----------



## Cante Ista

Quote: 





alota said:


> what is the difference between 4 and 24? more wires?


 
  That is my understanding


----------



## gjc11028

cante ista said:


> That is my understanding




Yes, more wire. Trevor said the biggest difference would be in the bass. The reign 4 already is pretty nice so it will be interesting. The comfort alone is worth the price


----------



## thegrobe

Hi all,
  Looking into getting a Norse cable for my LCD-2's that are on the way!
   
  I am a bit confused by the three series...I have already sent an email to Trevor, but can I get a little feedback on what some of you are finding most preferable for the LCD-2?
   
  Are any of these silver or SPC or all copper? 
   
  Thanks!


----------



## alota

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Hi all,
> Looking into getting a Norse cable for my LCD-2's that are on the way!
> 
> I am a bit confused by the three series...I have already sent an email to Trevor, but can I get a little feedback on what some of you are finding most preferable for the LCD-2?
> ...


 
  NORN and SKULD are copper.
  Reign is copper and silver


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





alota said:


> NORN and SKULD are copper.
> Reign is copper and silver


 
  Cool..thanks for the clarification...man o man these cables look nice.
   
  If anyone who has tried both full copper and copper/silver on the LCD-2 could comment...I know it's all a lot of preference, but still. Thanks


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Cool..thanks for the clarification...man o man these cables look nice.
> 
> If anyone who has tried both full copper and copper/silver on the LCD-2 could comment...I know it's all a lot of preference, but still. Thanks


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





preproman said:


>


 
  Okay that's making me crazy. Is that a 24?


----------



## preproman

Yes - it's very thick..


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Cool..thanks for the clarification...man o man these cables look nice.
> 
> If anyone who has tried both full copper and copper/silver on the LCD-2 could comment...I know it's all a lot of preference, but still. Thanks


 

 My experience goes along with what Trevor has told me about the two series of cables he has. He said that the Skuld series will give you a more neutral improvement, with an increase of separation, detail, imaging, and clarity. I found that my Skuld cable also slightly tightened up the bass some. The Reign series give you a bit more color improvement with also added increase to separation, detail, imaging, clarity etc. The bass was much tighter with the Reign series over the stock cables, and it also opened up the frequency some IMO. Mids were more liquid, and the treble was much more refined. Those were my findings. Now, don't expect cables to be a drastic change over the stock cables, to me they are subtle differences... but definitely noticeable.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





greed said:


> My experience goes along with what Trevor has told me about the two series of cables he has. He said that the Skuld series will give you a more neutral improvement, with an increase of separation, detail, imaging, and clarity. I found that my Skuld cable also slightly tightened up the bass some. *The Reign series give you a bit more color i*mprovement with also added increase to separation, detail, imaging, clarity etc. The bass was much tighter with the Reign series over the stock cables, and it also opened up the frequency some IMO. Mids were more liquid, and the treble was much more refined. Those were my findings. Now, don't expect cables to be a drastic change over the stock cables, to me they are subtle differences... but definitely noticeable.


 
   
   
  I agree with you like 99% of what you and Trevor is saying.  I find the Reign 24 to be very transparent with out any color at all.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I agree with you like 99% of what you and Trevor is saying.  I find the Reign 24 to be very transparent with out any color at all.


 

 I haven't heard the Reign 24 yet, but I'm planning on buying one for my newly bought LCD-3. He said that if I wanted very little improvement to any part of the frequency than I should go with the Skuld, but the Reign series is known to improve upon more than just clarity, detail, imaging etc. This is what Trevor told me verbatim:
   
  Quote: 





> The Reign 24 is known largely for probably the best achievable bass of any cable (due to the design and largest gauge size), but also you will find it to have similar characteristics as the Reign 4 when it comes to clarity, dynamics, etc.  The bass coming through will be deep, controlled, textured and rumbling on top systems (and for headphones that can bring that to the table).  With the Audeze and the right system you will hear it, as the LCD-2 and LCD-3 can bring it.  The Reign 24 will also have a tad better soundstage / separation, most will notice.


 
   
  Even with just the Reign 4 coupled with my HD650, I can already hear improvement across the frequency as well as the improvements to retrieval and detail.


----------



## preproman

Quote:


greed said:


> My experience goes along with what Trevor has told me about the two series of cables he has. He said that the Skuld series will give you a more neutral improvement, with an increase of separation, detail, imaging, and clarity. I found that my Skuld cable also slightly tightened up the bass some. *The Reign series give you a bit more color i*mprovement with also added increase to separation, detail, imaging, clarity etc. The bass was much tighter with the Reign series over the stock cables, and it also opened up the frequency some IMO. Mids were more liquid, and the treble was much more refined. Those were my findings. Now, don't expect cables to be a drastic change over the stock cables, to me they are subtle differences... but definitely noticeable.



   
  Quote:


greed said:


> I haven't heard the Reign 24 yet, but I'm planning on buying one for my newly bought LCD-3. He said that if I wanted very little improvement to any part of the frequency than I should go with the Skuld, but the Reign series is known to improve upon more than just clarity, detail, imaging etc. This is what Trevor told me verbatim:
> 
> 
> Even with just the Reign 4 coupled with my HD650, I can already hear improvement across the frequency as well as the improvements to retrieval and detail.


 
   
   
  Like I said.  I agree with most of that.  The only thing you said that I don't hear is any color being added.  The Reign 24 is very transparent.  IMO


----------



## alota

Quote: 





greed said:


> Now, don't expect cables to be a drastic change over the stock cables, to me they are subtle differences... but definitely noticeable.


 
  holy true: cables do not work miracles(from 1€ to infinity)


----------



## gjc11028

To me the presentation from the reign is not quite as bright as the stock cable, which is a good thing. I have not figured out why a cable with silver does that compared with a copper cable. It may be that it fills out the lower frequencies a bit better so that the overall sound is more balanced. None of this is night and day but you would not to go back.


----------



## thegrobe

Thanks preproman, greed, and alota (edit: and gjc11028) for the responses!
   
  I do certainly know that cables don't make magical, drastic differences. I am however a firm believer that there are definite benefits to be had for using quality materials versus something cheap.  also believe that once you get above a certain threshold of quality materials, you are going to hit that wall of diminishing returns, where any improvement past that point is very minor....Not to say that it doesn't exist, just you are going to get lesser noticeable difference. 
   
  The thing that made me a believer in cables is this:
  I did a DIY imod on a couple 5th gen iPods. Ran SPC direct from the DAC, through polypropylene film caps, and direct to the line out pins. Nothing in the path, just a straight shot to the 30 pin connector. Well I had A/B'd the stock units first, and they were identical, using the same LOD cable (BTG). Well after one was modded and the caps run in for awhile, I A/B'd the mod vs. stock. At the time I didn't think cables made a damn bit of difference, and I also had a cheapy Fiio L9 sitting around. Well to make the story short, I had the decent cable on the mod and the L9 on the stock unit. A/B'd them and it was night and day difference. Not just a "bit" but a HUGE difference. Well then  I figured what the heck and swapped the LOD's and guess what? The stock unit with the better cable sounded just as good as the modded unit with the L9 on it. That damn Fiio cable CRIPPLED the modification... Like no discernible difference from stock.
   
  So the moral of the story is that I am a believer in using at least decent quality materials, because you are going to hear it. So it stands to reason anything above and beyond a good grade of materials that there is a possibility of it affecting the sound. So I certainly agree with the statements of "don't expect miracles, etc" !! Thanks! I know improvements will be subtle going into this so I am aware. 
   
  ....And then there is the luxury aspect of handmade, quality items which is nearly immeasurable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You gotta feel good about that, even if sound wasn't an issue.
   
  Anyhow I got a quick email back from Trevor saying he would get back to me soon with more detailed info soon, so I am happy to hear that.
   
  Preproman - is that 24 cable really heavy or stiff? It looks amazing.


----------



## kskwerl

greed said:


> I haven't heard the Reign 24 yet, but I'm planning on buying one for my newly bought LCD-3. He said that if I wanted very little improvement to any part of the frequency than I should go with the Skuld, but the Reign series is known to improve upon more than just clarity, detail, imaging etc. This is what Trevor told me verbatim:
> 
> 
> Even with just the Reign 4 coupled with my HD650, I can already hear improvement across the frequency as well as the improvements to retrieval and detail.




This was likewise with ny reign and the HD600s


----------



## jrhill

I'm also still waiting to hear back from Trevor about the prices of the cables


----------



## alota

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> Thanks preproman, greed, and alota (edit: and gjc11028) for the responses!
> 
> I do certainly know that cables don't make magical, drastic differences. I am however a firm believer that there are definite benefits to be had for using quality materials versus something cheap.  also believe that once you get above a certain threshold of quality materials, you are going to hit that wall of diminishing returns, where any improvement past that point is very minor....Not to say that it doesn't exist, just you are going to get lesser noticeable difference.


 
  right.the benefits of one cable are subtle but importants. only i think that is not necessary to spend too much money for one cable and in every case more than the price of one headphone


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





alota said:


> right.the benefits of one cable are subtle but importants. only i think that is not necessary to spend too much money for one cable and in every case more than the price of one headphone


 
   
  This is a good thing to remember, but really bottom line is that sound is relative. One thing we all can agree on is that subtle differences is what we are willing to pay premiums for because thus is the nature of Hi-Fi, and Head-Fi. For example is the sound totally bad with a stock cable, not at all... but people that are passionate about their hobby... like me, are willing to spend additional money on that last say 3% that we are missing without using high quality materials and extra conductors.


----------



## alota

Quote: 





greed said:


> This is a good thing to remember, but really bottom line is that sound is relative. One thing we all can agree on is that subtle differences is what we are willing to pay premiums for because thus is the nature of Hi-Fi, and Head-Fi. For example is the sound totally bad with a stock cable, not at all... but people that are passionate about their hobby... like me, are willing to spend additional money on that last say 3% that we are missing without using high quality materials and extra conductors.


 
  completely agree but without excess


----------



## 28980

Just wanted to say that Trevor is an absolute gentleman to deal with, I've pestered him with over 30-40 emails of questions, and changed my mind and have asked numerous questions and he's been terrific throughout the whole process. It seems our sleep schedules match up as well. I haven't even received his product yet, but I'll be sure to go back to again in the future for his stoic patience and spectacular service.


----------



## citraian

Quote: 





28980 said:


> Just wanted to say that Trevor is an absolute gentleman to deal with, I've pestered him with over 30-40 emails of questions, and changed my mind and have asked numerous questions and he's been terrific throughout the whole process. It seems our sleep schedules match up as well. I haven't even received his product yet, but I'll be sure to go back to again in the future for his stoic patience and spectacular service.


 
  +1 It's been exactly the same for me. Trevor is a great guy and an absolute gentlemen. Can't wait to see and hear my Skuld 2 8-conductor


----------



## alota

Quote: 





citraian said:


> +1 It's been exactly the same for me. Trevor is a great guy and an absolute gentlemen. Can't wait to see and hear my Skuld 2 8-conductor


 
  sometimes people make the difference, not the product


----------



## FauDrei

alota said:


> sometimes people make the difference, not the product


 
   
  Sure.
   
  Just in Trevor's case - both: the product(s) AND the person make the difference.
   
  Have been scrapping up DIY audio cables myself so I approximately know what it takes... If his cables would "sound" similar to the ones I've made or ones I stretched for from other manufacturers my reply would be pointless. But, if your audio gear is at certain level, his cables add subtle but audible layer of transparency which none of my cable efforts nor the ones I've got from other manufacturers could provide. To get this kind of materials, cable topology and effort required for it (plus his person to person communication) for prices he charges... Outstanding.


----------



## alota

Quote: 





faudrei said:


> Sure.
> 
> Just in Trevor's case - both: the product(s) AND the person make the difference.
> 
> Have been scrapping up DIY audio cables myself so I approximately know what it takes... If his cables would "sound" similar to the ones I've made or ones I stretched for from other manufacturers my reply would be pointless. But, if your audio gear is at certain level, his cables add subtle but audible layer of transparency which none of my cable efforts nor the ones I've got from other manufacturers could provide. To get this kind of materials, cable topology and effort required for it (plus his person to person communication) for prices he charges... Outstanding.


 
  yes. best q/p relationship


----------



## klipschman70

I'm looking to get mini to mini interconnect with oyaide right angle jacks on both side. Anybody knows how much would that cost me and how long typically does it take to get such cable from Norse ?
   
  Thanks
   
  Harry


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





klipschman70 said:


> I'm looking to get mini to mini interconnect with oyaide right angle jacks on both side. Anybody knows how much would that cost me and how long typically does it take to get such cable from Norse ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Harry


 
  The best thing for you to do is contact Trevor directly. This is because it depends on what cable you want and the length etc. Time usually depends on his work load, a week or two maybe depending on how busy he is. Well worth the wait IMO.


----------



## klipschman70

Thanks
I have been in contact directly with Trevor regarding this.


----------



## Cante Ista

Hey Everyone, I friday I got the Reign 24 for my HE6. They people who said that they are so much nicer in person than on the pictures weren't kidding! These things look beautiful on pictures but photos do not covey the glory that is Reign 24. And the sound... It appears as though the sound smoothed out. My he6 off the F3 really strike me now as super flat and smooth headphones. I really think that this cable combines the best of silver and copper - gobs of detail, great bass and smooth 3d easy to fall in love with presentation. With this cable, the HE6 has become my favorite can. Until now it was head to head with my HD800, but not any more.
   
  But I think I am preaching to the choir here, so let me tell you something that was somewhat unique about my transaction with Trevor. Basically, when Trevor send me an email, informing me that the headphones were dropped off at his USPS office for delivery, I expressed concern about using that carrier. You see, my mailman notoriously delivers my mail seemingly all over the city and brings other peoples mail to my address. Sometimes my neighbors bring me what was delivered to them but oftentimes when he delivers it elsewhere the mail gets lost. Ironically enough it is usually the more expensive items that get lost. For instance, when I bought my DNA Sonett, the amp was lost. When I called DC USPS I was given the runaround. THe 1800 number directed me to call a number that just kept on ringing and no one answered, and when I called the main DC office, they gave me few different numbers to call on different occasions and when I finally got connected to what appeared to me my mail sorting facility, when I explained my situation, the woman on the other line literally yelled "That cotton pickin' ....." and hung up the phone. my subsequent attempts to call that number were futile. I had wait to file insurance claim couple of weeks after the package was not delivered and then I was told that I would take couple of months before they would complete the insurance invention so that I  can get my money. After couple of important items getting lost, I stopped using the USPS in DC as much as I can. So anyway, long and behold, the cable did NOT arrive at my door the day Trevor was assured it would and I started to have flashbacks and a mini freak out. I contacted Trevor at the end of that day and he was incredibly responsive. He immediately answered all my email, agreed to deal with USPS, and even offered to make me a new cable if this one does in fact get lost. Thankfully, the cable arrived the following day. The box was marked "hold" so for some reason the post office held on to it to deliver it after the promised delivery date. Maybe my mailman is paying me back after all the times I called to complain on him. The bottom line however is that Trevor is an amazing person to deal with. Customer service is amazing. IME (and I have heard bunch of well regarded cables) his cables are top tier. You cannot do better, especially if you consider the price. With his attention to detail in production and customer service, I am gonna be returning to him for all me cable needs from now on!
   
  Congratulations Trevor on cables that could really be considered a piece of art! That is what my wife actually said and I certainly agree.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





cante ista said:


> Hey Everyone, I friday I got the Reign 24 for my HE6. They people who said that they are so much nicer in person than on the pictures weren't kidding! These things look beautiful on pictures but photos do not covey the glory that is Reign 24. And the sound... It appears as though the sound smoothed out. My he6 off the F3 really strike me now as super flat and smooth headphones. I really think that this cable combines the best of silver and copper - gobs of detail, great bass and smooth 3d easy to fall in love with presentation. With this cable, the HE6 has become my favorite can. Until now it was head to head with my HD800, but not any more.
> 
> But I think I am preaching to the choir here, so let me tell you something that was somewhat unique about my transaction with Trevor. Basically, when Trevor send me an email, informing me that the headphones were dropped off at his USPS office for delivery, I expressed concern about using that carrier. You see, my mailman notoriously delivers my mail seemingly all over the city and brings other peoples mail to my address. Sometimes my neighbors bring me what was delivered to them but oftentimes when he delivers it elsewhere the mail gets lost. Ironically enough it is usually the more expensive items that get lost. For instance, when I bought my DNA Sonett, the amp was lost. When I called DC USPS I was given the runaround. THe 1800 number directed me to call a number that just kept on ringing and no one answered, and when I called the main DC office, they gave me few different numbers to call on different occasions and when I finally got connected to what appeared to me my mail sorting facility, when I explained my situation, the woman on the other line literally yelled "That cotton pickin' ....." and hung up the phone. my subsequent attempts to call that number were futile. I had wait to file insurance claim couple of weeks after the package was not delivered and then I was told that I would take couple of months before they would complete the insurance invention so that I  can get my money. After couple of important items getting lost, I stopped using the USPS in DC as much as I can. So anyway, long and behold, the cable did NOT arrive at my door the day Trevor was assured it would and I started to have flashbacks and a mini freak out. I contacted Trevor at the end of that day and he was incredibly responsive. He immediately answered all my email, agreed to deal with USPS, and even offered to make me a new cable if this one does in fact get lost. Thankfully, the cable arrived the following day. The box was marked "hold" so for some reason the post office held on to it to deliver it after the promised delivery date. Maybe my mailman is paying me back after all the times I called to complain on him. The bottom line however is that Trevor is an amazing person to deal with. Customer service is amazing. IME (and I have heard bunch of well regarded cables) his cables are top tier. You cannot do better, especially if you consider the price. With his attention to detail in production and customer service, I am gonna be returning to him for all me cable needs from now on!
> 
> Congratulations Trevor on cables that could really be considered a piece of art! That is what my wife actually said and I certainly agree.


 

 Very good testimony! Speaks of the highly regarded character that Trevor is known to have. He is a great guy, and will go that extra mile to make sure customers are satisfied and happy. Glad all turned out well with your cable, and now... pics!


----------



## Cante Ista

Quote: 





greed said:


> Very good testimony! Speaks of the highly regarded character that Trevor is known to have. He is a great guy, and will go that extra mile to make sure customers are satisfied and happy. Glad all turned out well with your cable, and now... pics!


 

 I will post very soon! Maybe tonight is I get out of work at a reasonable hour.


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote: 





greed said:


> Very good testimony! Speaks of the highly regarded character that Trevor is known to have. He is a great guy, and will go that extra mile to make sure customers are satisfied and happy. Glad all turned out well with your cable, and now... pics!


 
   
  I just purchased a headphone cable from Trevor for my Audeze LCD-2 and can tell you that the above comment is the truth!

 He was very commutative with me, going to great lengths to make sure that I was buying the exact cable that I needed.

 I have nothing but praise for Trevor.


 I should be getting my cable in a week or so, I cannot wait to see/hear it!


_*SkuldSeries: *8 ft. Skuld 4 (4x24awg)
 Cryo Litz up-occ Quad Multi-Conductor Audeze headphone cable_

*Options: *
_Viablue 1/4" plug
 Caribbean Rosewood splitter (engraved)
 Dark Brown/Grey jacket_


----------



## Cante Ista

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> I just purchased a headphone cable from Trevor for my Audeze LCD-2 and can tell you that the above comment is the truth!
> 
> He was very commutative with me, going to great lengths to make sure that I was buying the exact cable that I needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cante Ista

Mine is all back with Ebony splitter -- just gorgeous!
   
  BTW, big thanks to Preproman for turning me onto Norse Audio! I am much obliged.


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote: 





cante ista said:


> BTW, big thanks to Preproman for turning me onto Norse Audio! I am much obliged.


 

 Hear hear!


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> I just purchased a headphone cable from Trevor for my Audeze LCD-2 and can tell you that the above comment is the truth!
> 
> He was very commutative with me, going to great lengths to make sure that I was buying the exact cable that I needed.
> 
> ...


 

 Sounds wonderful, looking to pick up a couple more cables for my HD800 and Mad Dogs soon! I think Trevor is very busy at the moment, but he deserves all the praise and admiration. Truly, the epitome of fine craftsmanship and quality customer service.


----------



## TigzStudio

Appreciate the kind remarks!  I am just happy that this time around your post office got you the package Cante (albeit a day past guaranteed date)!
   
  We recently had a package delivered on an incorrect street by USPS, funny enough the post office
  in that area was very responsive and helped me out quite a bit, ultimately the courier went to every house on the street the next delivery day and found the package and delivered it to the correct address.  So there are some stories out there of good service as well by USPS.
   
  But definitely it sounds like your post office is a different situation all together!  I have no idea why they would put "hold" on your package to be honest. 
   
   
   
  Regardless, I just wanted to drop a line and say there have been delays to a fair amount of emails recently, but all should get a reply by end of day today.
  If for some reason your email did not get a reply simply just send it again and it will bump to the top.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





cante ista said:


> Mine is all back with Ebony splitter -- just gorgeous!
> 
> BTW, big thanks to Preproman for turning me onto Norse Audio! I am much obliged.


 
   
  Congrats Viktor.  
   
  That is one beautiful cable.  My thoughts exactly when I put it on my HE-6..


----------



## Andolink

I too am eagerly awaiting shipment of my "10 ft. Skuld 2 (4x24awg, 12-wire) Litz upocc ag-cu Tri-Multiconductor Hifiman headphone cable" for my HE-500. 
Mine will be jacketed in black Rayon with Caribbean Rosewood splitter and be XLR terminated.
   
All the positive comments here about Trevor's work and customer service make it easier to endure the wait time.  
   
Cante Ista, what exactly was your wait time just to get some idea of what to expect?


----------



## Grev

I want to buy some more cables from Trevor because of my lust for the SOLO -db...


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





andolink said:


> I too am eagerly awaiting shipment of my "10 ft. Skuld 2 (4x24awg, 12-wire) Litz upocc ag-cu Tri-Multiconductor Hifiman headphone cable" for my HE-500.
> Mine will be jacketed in black Rayon with Caribbean Rosewood splitter and be XLR terminated.
> 
> All the positive comments here about Trevor's work and customer service make it easier to endure the wait time.
> ...


 
   
  Andolink,
   
  Yours will ship this week and you will receive tracking that same day as well.


----------



## Andolink

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Andolink,
> 
> Yours will ship this week and you will receive tracking that same day as well.


 
  Thanks Trevor.


----------



## thegrobe

I'm just in the process of finalizing an order with Trevor for a balanced Skuld 8 with a single-ended adapter.

Although I am nowhere near even receiving my cable, I just have to say Trevor has been incredibly helpful and thorough in his service. He really makes the cable purchase a personal "consultation" to help you gain knowledge and make an informed choice. I can see where the positive comments on this thread come from.

I can already tell you that I can't foresee any reason to buy cables anywhere else in the future.

And I haven't even finished placing my order! Good stuff.


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Trevor, I know you're a busy man but any chance you could provide an update on how you're going with your pure silver cables which aren't too far away from being released?


----------



## Cante Ista

Quote: 





[h]ardwarenick said:


> Trevor, I know you're a busy man but any chance you could provide an update on how you're going with your pure silver cables which aren't too far away from being released?


 

 +1? I am also interested in these and will be watching closely. Normally I am a fan silver transparency and rank it above "musicality." Sure, I want both when possible, but if I have to choose I got for transparent, detailed sound. I wonder how the silver will compare to Reign 24.


----------



## TigzStudio

[h]ardwarenick said:


> Trevor, I know you're a busy man but any chance you could provide an update on how you're going with your pure silver cables which aren't too far away from being released?




Had to push back the pure silver series. The Norn is getting replaced with a new series first, which will happen pretty soon. 
Sorry for the change of plans, probably 2-2.5 months after this next series release.


----------



## Cante Ista

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Had to push back the pure silver series. The Norn is getting replaced with a new series first, which will happen pretty soon.
> Sorry for the change of plans, probably 2-2.5 months after this next series release.


 

 Cool with me! Not like I can afford to drop any cash anytime soon anyway. Still, keep us posted Trevor.
  At some point, I may also want to upgrade my AKG K702s. I think these cans deserve more love than they get, but that's just me. Right now I am rocking some Autechre in the office with these on and it is quite nice. I love the expansive soundscape! Any cable recommendations for those?


----------



## third_eye

hmmm....I sent an email on Monday inquiring about an HD800 cable and never got a response. Should I resend?


----------



## preproman

yes resend..  He'll get it..


----------



## Greed

I've experienced a similar delay. I think Trevor is very busy right now. Typically he responds very quickly, and he always says to resend your email if you haven't gotten a response in a decent time period.


----------



## preproman

Yeah - his business is really picking up.


----------



## TigzStudio

Indeed, sorry guys.  I will try to come on here to let you know about delays when they are happening.  Email replies have been slower than anytime before this past week. 
  Tonight every last email should have a reply.


----------



## Cante Ista

edit


----------



## Cante Ista

f
  Hey guys, sorry for earlier "edit." my first time posting pictures and I got confused... anyway, here are the pics depicting Trevor's work.  
   
  Having had Reign 24 for a week, I can confidently say that it has elevated my system up a notch. tha cable is super transparent, opened out the soundstage and put some meat on the bones (over the stock cable) with fuller sound -- which is something I did not expect as it is silver/copper cable while stock is all copper. Installing this cable in my system for me was like like cleaning my glasses and seeing more details. i also think that it may have toned down some of the treble (just a bit), or brought out other frequencies -- not sure. In any case, I never thought the treble was an issue with the HE6, but if you do, I think this cable may be the thing for you.
   
  The pictures dont do justice to what this cable looks like in person. the attention to detail is clearly apparent. Congrats trevor!


----------



## Cante Ista

Quote: 





third_eye said:


> hmmm....I sent an email on Monday inquiring about an HD800 cable and never got a response. Should I resend?


 
  trevor wil get back to you. And Do not read into any delays at the beginning. Once the ball gets rolling Trevor is awesome to deal with. After getting my first cable form him, I am not dealing with anyone else. In fact, when I am ready, I will ditch my black dragon for Norse cable for my hd800. Ohh yeah, some interconnects are also in my future and I understand that Trevor can be sourced for those as well.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





cante ista said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Very nice cable! I'm awaiting my Reign 24 as well for the LCD-3. I can't wait, that looks absolutely stunning. I agree completely with the loyalty comments. Ever since my first couple of cables I ordered from Trevor, I have yet to do business with anyone else. His products are so well done, and his service is so outstanding, that I see no need to go any other direction. I'm currently in the process of ordering a few more cables to add to my collection of Trevor's cables.
   
  PS: Trevor, answer my email! Haha. NEED MOAR CABLES! Oh also, everyone needs to push Trevor to release the much awaited IEM cable line that is in the works! Looking forward to that as well.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





cante ista said:


> trevor wil get back to you. And Do not read into any delays at the beginning. Once the ball gets rolling Trevor is awesome to deal with. After getting my first cable form him, I am not dealing with anyone else. In fact, when I am ready, I will ditch my black dragon for Norse cable for my hd800. Ohh yeah, some interconnects are also in my future and I understand that Trevor can be sourced for those as well.


 
  I can vouch for this as well, once the ball gets rolling Trevor is the man. I feel like he's a close friend lol 
   
  As for the interconnects, I've gotten all sorts of cable interconnects from Trevor. RCA's with tinned sheildings (I don't have a use for them currently but I will never get rid of these they are absolutely awesome), 1/4 to 1/8 adapters, RCA to 3.5, mini to mini, right angle mini to mini.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





cante ista said:


> f
> Hey guys, sorry for earlier "edit." my first time posting pictures and I got confused... anyway, here are the pics depicting Trevor's work.
> 
> Having had Reign 24 for a week, I can confidently say that it has elevated my system up a notch. tha cable is super transparent, opened out the soundstage and put some meat on the bones (over the stock cable) with fuller sound -- which is something I did not expect as it is silver/copper cable while stock is all copper. Installing this cable in my system for me was like like cleaning my glasses and seeing more details. i also think that it may have toned down some of the treble (just a bit), or brought out other frequencies -- not sure. In any case, I never thought the treble was an issue with the HE6, but if you do, I think this cable may be the thing for you.
> ...


 
   
   
  Viktor - How long did you get that cable?


----------



## Cante Ista

8 ft.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





cante ista said:


> f


 
   
   
  Cute shot~!  
   
  Thanks for sharing the pictures and thoughts Viktor.
   
   
   
  Greed-
   
  Email replies are being finished right now to all the remaining messages, so you will have reply soon.
   
   
   
  I feel terrible about all the delays in reply more recently.  sorry guys!


----------



## zenpunk

Trevor,
  Any update on the small charcoal rayon jacket?


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Trevor,
> Any update on the small charcoal rayon jacket?


 
   
  The usa based factory  where we are getting them made had a couple delays, I just have charcoal in large size right now.  Only one small size color in stock at the moment as well.  But the other colors and charcoal I have been guaranteed that they will ship next week (they told me on Friday). 
  So it should not be much longer here. 
   
  I was not expecting the jackets to take quite so long, but it is a smaller scale factory and definitely a very busy place.  I am also understanding that these types of delays will certainly happen from time to time.  I also apologize if you did not receive a proper update on Friday in regards to jacket arrival.  If you do have an order in and the wait is too long at any point for the charcoal small size, just let me know via email and we can get you a refund asap if needed.


----------



## Andolink

So the new Skuld 2 for my HE-500 arrived today and of course it's beautiful.  
   
  As to whether it enhances the sound I'm getting, it's really impossible for me to judge because this cable plugs into the 4-pin XLR output jack of my amp whereas my previous cable went into the 1/4 in. single-ended jack.  So, while I'm hearing obvious differences in the SQ, that could easily be explained by using the different jack.
   
  I was assured, however, by the amp's designer that the SQ from either jack should be the same since my source and interconnects are fully balanced.  So maybe it is the cable?


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





andolink said:


> So the new Skuld 2 for my HE-500 arrived today and of course it's beautiful.
> 
> As to whether it enhances the sound I'm getting, it's really impossible for me to judge because this cable plugs into the 4-pin XLR output jack of my amp whereas my previous cable went into the 1/4 in. single-ended jack.  So, while I'm hearing obvious differences in the SQ, that could easily be explained by using the different jack.
> 
> I was assured, however, by the amp's designer that the SQ from either jack should be the same since my source and interconnects are fully balanced.  So maybe it is the cable?


 

 Well I've had multiple cables for different headphones and every time it's been a sonic improvement. Preproman has a boat load of headphones with Norse Audio cables..maybe he can chime in as well


----------



## Man7rah

I sent a mail to trevor 2 days ago, haven't gotten an answer yet. Is this normal?


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





man7rah said:


> I sent a mail to trevor 2 days ago, haven't gotten an answer yet. Is this normal?


 
   
  Yes, he is extremely busy at the moment. He will definitely get back to you


----------



## kskwerl

craftyclown said:


> Yes, he is extremely busy at the moment. He will definitely get back to you




This, he is very busy at the moment but always answers emails


----------



## TigzStudio

Next week all email response times will be back to normal (same day).  Right now trying to get all pending emails answered.  Sorry for the delays.


----------



## Cante Ista

Quote: 





man7rah said:


> I sent a mail to trevor 2 days ago, haven't gotten an answer yet. Is this normal?


 
  Stay put. it is totally worth it. just read few pages back -- T is awesome to deal with!


----------



## preproman

Ha ha ha  I know Trevor is busy why?  Because I keep ordering stuff from him.  I'm now in the process of ordering some Reign 24 ICs.  Not to worry - He always comes through.


----------



## Man7rah

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *hifimiami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Reign 4 Impressions:
> 
> _The SQ is impressive it provides a very neutral balanced tone no exaggeration of bass, mid or highs. _


 
  By that do you mean it *made* the phone sound that way or that it didn't increase the amount of anything but rather quality?


----------



## Man7rah

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> *Lovely cable but it is a shame the XLR plug is so ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This.


----------



## alota

easy man, easy. too much work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





preproman said:


> .  I'm now in the process of ordering some Reign 24 ICs.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





alota said:


> easy man, easy. too much work


 
   
   
  I hear you Aldo.  I do need to slow up..


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





man7rah said:


> This.


 
   
  Man7rah, I believe I found your email and sent you a reply.
   
  More higher end plug makers are starting to realize it is a good idea to put more plug options out there for the headphone arena. 
  The hope is they will eventually figure out that 4-pin XLRs are good plugs to think about releasing as well.  But certainly other
  connector makers have to be taking notice of those few that have been releasing headphone related plugs lately, so hopefully this will stimulate some new options from other places in the future as well (including 4-pin XLR connectors).


----------



## preproman

There's always these:


----------



## TigzStudio

Indeed with 3-pin XLR the sky is the limit, can get anything your heart and budget desires. 
   
  Recently Furutech released:
  more 1/4" (two types), 1/8" (one type), HD800 connectors (two types), 3-pin mini xlr, 4-pin mini-xlr,
  and hd650 connectors. 
   
  So that brings new hope, and we should eventually see some 4-pin XLR normal size options.


----------



## Man7rah

Quote: 





preproman said:


> There's always these:


 
  Those are the best looking and from the looks of them "feeling" (because they're supposedly built like tanks!) 3-pin XLR's I know of. But the price for just connectors is silly to me unless you have like a 5k$+ rig.


----------



## Andolink

Has anyone noticed a dramatic increase in the loudness of the sound coming through the headphone after installing a Skuld cable?
   
  With my stock balanced HiFiMan cable with 1/4" adapter, I had the low gain on my amp set at 31/88 for just the right volume for one particular CD.  That same CD with my new Skuld 2 going into the 4-pin XLR jack of this amp ended up requiring the low gain set at 17/88.  All my music I'm now listening to at that much lower setting.
   
  Any theories as to what might account for this?


----------



## singleended58

Got the balanced Skuld 4 for my He400 using with RSA connector of both SR71B and ALOmk3-B and did not notice any dramatic increase loudness like you do (?)


----------



## Greed

andolink said:


> Has anyone noticed a dramatic increase in the loudness of the sound coming through the headphone after installing a Skuld cable?
> 
> With my stock balanced HiFiMan cable with 1/4" adapter, I had the low gain on my amp set at 31/88 for just the right volume for one particular CD.  That same CD with my new Skuld 2 going into the 4-pin XLR jack of this amp ended up requiring the low gain set at 17/88.  All my music I'm now listening to at that much lower setting.
> 
> Any theories as to what might account for this?




I haven't found that any of my cables I've had from Trevor has affected the volume much. It is possible your original cable was defective. I have found that an aftermarket cable can give you more clarity, but it not be a huge difference, subtle but noticeable.


----------



## Andolink

That goes along with what I was thinking that it's just the result of using the XLR out on my amp instead of the 1/4" out.  The SQ itself that I'm getting is simply marvelous.  I think there's what I would describe as more air around the instruments or more depth to the soundstage if indeed I'm actually hearing anything different at all.  Perhaps even a tad more clarity.


----------



## preproman

So you went from 1/4" to XLR?  Is your source XLR as well?  If so that is the cause of the increase in loudness.  Not the cable.


----------



## Andolink

Yes my source is XLR.  It's a fully balanced chain from source to headphone.  I figured it couldn't be the cable.


----------



## Frank I

I like the Norn 11 for the hD800 that Trevor sent to me in Rayon . Much nicer than the cotton jacket and well designed and sounds very neutral and it is synergistic with the hd800. Highly recommend the copper cable for the hd800. job well done by Trevor and recommended.


----------



## oqvist

Norn 11?


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Norn 11?


 
  last one


----------



## oqvist

Isn't that norn 3 or have I missed 8 revisions


----------



## Acapella11

Maybe Norn II.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





frank i said:


>


 
   
  Glad to hear you are enjoying it Frank. 
  Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Isn't that norn 3 or have I missed 8 revisions


 
   
  It is actually just a Norn 2 fed through our larger size Rayon jacket, just was a one off build.  Norn 2 is discontinued right now (will be replaced).


----------



## Man7rah

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Glad to hear you are enjoying it Frank.
> 
> It is actually just a Norn 2 fed through our larger size Rayon jacket, just was a one off build.  Norn 2 is discontinued right now (will be replaced).


 
  Can't wait to see the replacement for it!


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Glad to hear you are enjoying it Frank.
> 
> It is actually just a Norn 2 fed through our larger size Rayon jacket, just was a one off build.  Norn 2 is discontinued right now (will be replaced).


 
  Trevor it is working out well


----------



## Man7rah

I wonder how Trevor's gonna top the looks of the Norn 2 though.


----------



## Junior mints

Having never used an aftermarket cable I am patiently awaiting the new cable. I'm using the Lyr to power the lcd2. Should I wait or buy the reign 24? The prices are great and the service is unreal. What do you all suggest? Thanks!


----------



## klipschman70

Just received my mini to mini Norse 2 with Oyaide jacks on both sides. The reason why I decided to go for Norse 2 (obsolete model) is not only it looks really nice with cotton jacket but also the Norse 2 is extremely flexible. It is more flexible than Toxic silver LOD that I have also. And build quality is absolutely top notch!  I love Trevor's attention to detail especially for packaging. I will definitely order more cables from Trevor in the future.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





klipschman70 said:


> Just received my mini to mini Norse 2 with Oyaide jacks on both sides. The reason why I decided to go for Norse 2 (obsolete model) is not only it looks really nice with cotton jacket but also the Norse 2 is extremely flexible. It is more flexible than Toxic silver LOD that I have also. And build quality is absolutely top notch!  I love Trevor's attention to detail especially for packaging. I will definitely order more cables from Trevor in the future.


 
  Very nice, you don't see two many shots of Trevor's interconnects on here. That looks great.


----------



## V-Duh

To avoid Trevor answering questions instead of working on cables I’d like to run these past those of you with experience with Norse cables:
  1.  What are the differences between Skuld series I and new series II?
   
  2.  I understand the Norn I & II were quite flexible but how flexible are the Skuld & Reign 4- & 8-conductor cables?
   
  3.  For the 4-conductor cables, does it seem the 2-conductor sections from the splitter to the headphone will stay twisted or eventually straighten out to two separate "wires"?
   
  5. How "microphonic" are the bare Skuld & Reign?
   
  6. Does the addition of the cotton or rayon jacket appreciably decrease the flexibility?
   
  7. Does anyone have an idea how the Norn series is changing?
   
  Trevor has been gracious with answering my questions in the past and I definitely plan on ordering one of his cables for a forthcoming LCD-3 once I recover from taxes.   Thanks for any input.


----------



## gjc11028

the reign 4 are extremely flexible and not coming apart into separate wires


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





v-duh said:


> To avoid Trevor answering questions instead of working on cables I’d like to run these past those of you with experience with Norse cables:
> 1.  What are the differences between Skuld series I and new series II?
> 
> 2.  I understand the Norn I & II were quite flexible but how flexible are the Skuld & Reign 4- & 8-conductor cables?
> ...


 
   
   
  Can speak for #2, 3, (you skipped 4), 5, 6.
   
  Obviously this is my personal opinion, but YMMV.
   
  The Skuld and Regin series both are decently flexible. I would say my Reign 4 is more flexible than my past Skulds. The Skuld series is still quite flexible, just not as flexible as either the Reign 4 or Norn series. The 4-Conductor braid does not become separated atleast since I have had mine. They are not super tightly knit, but tight enough so that the braid doesn't come undone. As far as mircophonics go, I would call all my experience good, not the best but good. Sometimes I do hear some mircophonics when music is not playing through my Reign 4 via HD650, but it never bothers me when music is playing. Both the Skuld and Reign series are quite good in the mircophonics department. All my cables that I have gotten thus far from Trevor have been cotton jacketed, and I have Skuld 2 on order with the Rayon so I can't speak for that yet, but the flexibility seems great. Almost like the jacket wasn't on the cable at all. I would strongly recommended the jackets just for durability sake. Also, I feel the cotton jacket is sort of a trademark of Norse Audio. I haven't seen many of Trevor's cables without it, and it just wouldn't appeal to me the same way without one. Hope that helps!


----------



## V-Duh

Quote: 





greed said:


> Can speak for #2, 3, (you skipped 4), 5, 6.
> 
> Obviously this is my personal opinion, but YMMV.
> 
> The Skuld and Regin series both are decently flexible. I would say my Reign 4 is more flexible than my past Skulds. The Skuld series is still quite flexible, just not as flexible as either the Reign 4 or Norn series. The 4-Conductor braid does not become separated atleast since I have had mine. They are not super tightly knit, but tight enough so that the braid doesn't come undone. As far as mircophonics go, I would call all my experience good, not the best but good. Sometimes I do hear some mircophonics when music is not playing through my Reign 4 via HD650, but it never bothers me when music is playing. Both the Skuld and Reign series are quite good in the mircophonics department. All my cables that I have gotten thus far from Trevor have been cotton jacketed, and I have Skuld 2 on order with the Rayon so I can't speak for that yet, but the flexibility seems great. Almost like the jacket wasn't on the cable at all. I would strongly recommended the jackets just for durability sake. Also, I feel the cotton jacket is sort of a trademark of Norse Audio. I haven't seen many of Trevor's cables without it, and it just wouldn't appeal to me the same way without one. Hope that helps!


 
   
  Hey Greed, your info definitely helps.  Thank you.
   
  My questions do center on the idea of the bare Reign 24 as shown in Cante Ista's photo below.  I agree the jackets are much better looking than bare and make the cables stand out from the crowd.  I think, however, Trevor mentioned somewhere that the connectors won't allow for jacketing an 8-conductor cable.  So, my dilemma:  I like the 8-conductor cables for a number of reasons including the fact that the cable above the splitter is braided.  BUT, even if a jacket could be put on the 8-conductor cables it seems like you'd end up with an electron hose.
   
  I think my ideal would be a 6-conductor cable with the 3-wires-per-conductor setup (like the 8-conductor cables) instead of the 4-wires-per-conductor used in the 4-conductor cables.  It seems the bulk with the jacket might be manageable and the cables above the splitter would be a 3-conductor braid scheme eliminating the possibility of future unraveling.  Then again, I'm probably just fretting about nothing and should just order a jacketed 4-conductor cable...
   
  Btw, a couple weeks ago you mentioned you had a Reign 24 on order.  Did you get it and did you get it bare like Cante's?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





v-duh said:


> Hey Greed, your info definitely helps.  Thank you.
> 
> My questions do center on the idea of the bare Reign 24 as shown in Cante Ista's photo below.  I agree the jackets are much better looking than bare and make the cables stand out from the crowd.  I think, however, Trevor mentioned somewhere that the connectors won't allow for jacketing an 8-conductor cable.  So, my dilemma:  I like the 8-conductor cables for a number of reasons including the fact that the cable above the splitter is braided.  BUT, even if a jacket could be put on the 8-conductor cables it seems like you'd end up with an electron hose.
> 
> ...


 
   
  You are correct, I do have one on order. Unfortunately, I have received it yet, but should very soon. Trevor has bee very busy lately, so his orders are delayed somewhat. It happens, and I'm not too worried about it. What I have learned about Norse Cables is that the wait is well worth it. My Reign 24 will be "bare" as well. I would like some sort of jacket around the cable, but I do agree the cable as a whole would look like a water hose rather than an audio cable. I did ask about a jacket, but it seems that the there isn't an option as of now to have a jacket for the Reign 24. I'm not too worried about it, and I'm sure it will look wonderful regardless. If you really want the top Trevor has to offer, I would highly recommend the Reign 24.


----------



## singleended58

Email sent.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





greed said:


> You are correct, I do have one on order. Unfortunately, I have received it yet, but should very soon. Trevor has bee very busy lately, so his orders are delayed somewhat. It happens, and I'm not too worried about it. What I have learned about Norse Cables is that the wait is well worth it. My Reign 24 will be "bare" as well. I would like some sort of jacket around the cable, but I do agree the cable as a whole would look like a water hose rather than an audio cable. I did ask about a jacket, but it seems that the there isn't an option as of now to have a jacket for the Reign 24. I'm not too worried about it, and I'm sure it will look wonderful regardless. If you really want the top Trevor has to offer, I would highly recommend the Reign 24.


 
   
  Greed, your cable will arrive this week (tracking will be sent to your email soon), larger batch of cables going out this week as well. 
   
  Indeed putting a textile jacket on the very large R24 would be counter productive in my mind.... You nailed it with the garden hose analogy and adding jacketing to a 8-conductor larger gauge cable. 
  There are also issues like it just will not fit in the connectors housings at all (it is already a tight fit without textile jacketing), so you would have to have more heatshrink and put it over the likes of 4-pin XLR male connectors, etc.  It also takes a lot more time to make the cable as you would need to sleeve 8 separate whatever length conductors through 8 separate sleeves, no matter what you can only do this manual sleeving so quick (so cost increase).  The cable already takes a long time as is braid wise.  So really there are quite a number of reasons why it was crossed off the list as an option for this particular cable (some I have left out, but email if you would like to know them as well).


----------



## CrazyRay

Woo hoo! My Skuld 4 will be arriving tonight!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> Woo hoo! My Skuld 4 will be arriving tonight!


 

 How are you liking the Skuld 4?


----------



## TigzStudio

Just an update for everyone.
   
   
  All pending orders are being completed as soon as possible, most of the remaining should ship out this week.


----------



## Greed

tigzstudio said:


> Just an update for everyone.
> 
> 
> All pending orders are being completed as soon as possible, most of the remaining should ship out this week.




That's great news. Thanks or the update Trevor!


----------



## zenpunk

I am now quite envious to those who managed to get a Norse cable before Trevor had to stop trading...


----------



## citraian

Woah! When did Trevor stop trading and why? Does this mean no more Norse Cables?


----------



## zenpunk

Not sure but my  order got cancelled and he said he won't be taking any order. Hopefully that's only temporary.


----------



## Man7rah

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Just an update for everyone.
> 
> 
> All pending orders are being completed as soon as possible, most of the remaining should ship out this week.


 
  Good.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> I am now quite envious to those who managed to get a Norse cable before Trevor had to stop trading...


 
   
  I think you should probably wait for confirmation or at least email Trevor before announcing something like that premature. I haven't heard anything from Trevor regarding the future of Norse Audio.


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> How are you liking the Skuld 4?


 

 Hi kskwerl, I can only comment on the construction of the cable as I have made too many changes to my system at the same time.

 New headphones (LSD-2), new tubes (6EA7 & USFA 596) and new cable (Skuld 4).

 But, I can tell you about the construction of the cable.

*The Skuld 4 is beautifully built, very light and feels very silky in the hand.*

 I also ordered an 8 foot extension cord using the Skuld 4 cable (I'm waiting for its arrival)

 I will do some more listening this weekend and try to take some photographs.

 All in all, I am extremely happy with the Skuld 4 cable, and highly recommend its purchase.


----------



## zenpunk

Quote: 





greed said:


> I think you should probably wait for confirmation or at least email Trevor before announcing something like that premature. I haven't heard anything from Trevor regarding the future of Norse Audio.


 
  That's exactly what was in Trevor's email. My order was cancelled and he made clear he won't be taking anymore order, although that might be temporary?
Anyway, sadly no Norse audio cable for me so if anyone has a HE-6 cable for sale I am interested.


----------



## TigzStudio

More details will be posted for all when I can.  Yes, had to cancel or refund only certain specific orders (some of the Rayon jacket orders, few others, etc).  Hopefully the actual resolution and changes will be realized within about 6-8 weeks. 
   
  But if at this point you have not gotten an email about refunds, there is not a problem and your order is being completed absolutely as soon as possible.  All pending orders should be shipped 100% within the next week. 
   
  So keep a look out for posting of new details and upcoming changes fairly soon (maybe 1.5 weeks).


----------



## Acapella11

Hopefully, Trevor is sorting this out in a way that everyone can get a Norse cable of interest and we all can drop even more money into these excellent cables =)
  
 I received a Skuld 4 Ver. 2 and I am using it with a Hifiman HE-500. Just started listening to it, so I won't want to comment much on differences to the stock cable but one thing is clear: These have much better detail retrieval than the stock cable. I have heard an OHNO cable before and I hear the similarity with respect to this. However, the Skuld sounds different. Treble is more present (SPC after all) than with the only copper OHNO cable, which I like, giving a balanced frequency impression. It sounds more transparent than the stock cable too and I agree with the comments CrazyRay made to the build:
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...
> 
> But, I can tell you about the construction of the cable.
> ...


 
   
 I do enjoy it. That's for sure. Here is a pic to give you an impression:
  

   

   
  
  
 Edit: Updated pictures.


----------



## preproman

Wishing you the best Trevor and my you sort out all your issues.  This community will really miss your professionalism and the great customer service you provided us.  
   
  Good luck man...


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

In case I'm blind, has Trevor publicly confirmed that he's going to stop trading permanently somewhere?
   
  It will be tragic if he does as I was holding out for his Pure Silver Reign for my LCD3. Nobody styles them like he does, especially with those Zebrano Y-splitters


----------



## Man7rah

Quote: 





[h]ardwarenick said:


> In case I'm blind, has Trevor publicly confirmed that he's going to stop trading permanently somewhere?
> 
> It will be tragic if he does as I was holding out for his Pure Silver Reign for my LCD3. Nobody styles them like he does, especially with those Zebrano Y-splitters


 
  I think a couple of pople just read into the comments some people posted a little too far. From how I understand it, he's just having a bit of trouble keeping up with all these orders because he makes them so sexy!


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





man7rah said:


> I think a couple of pople just read into the comments some people posted a little too far. From how I understand it, he's just having a bit of trouble keeping up with all these orders because he makes them so sexy!


 
   
  ^ I believe this is correct. In my latest emails Trevor has told me that he has halted taking orders, and that he has experienced some technical difficulties (not sure what that means, manufacturing? supplier?). In any case, haven't heard that final word from Trevor saying he is bowing out, I think he needs some time to figure things out.


----------



## thegrobe

Well, I sure hope that Trevor is able to work through whatever is going on....Whatever the outcome is I wish the best. He has been incredibly helpful.
   
  I am yet to receive my Skuld 8 (and haven't got a cancellation email - whew!) So I am hopeful!
   
  Regardless of sound improvements, I was planning on buying more cables from Norse- Just from the very positive, personal buying experience and beauty of the products. I was especially interested in CIEM cables if those were in the works. So I certainly hope that Norse Audio is able to continue to make things work out in the future and continue to make the audio world a better place!
   
  Really unique and beautiful products...best of luck working through the growing pains


----------



## TigzStudio

Grobe your order is still being worked on, you will receive it by end of next week hopefully.  For all else I do apologize for the delays recently due to this
  unforeseen circumstance.    
   
  The cables I produce will continue into the future, however there will be one quite major change that is going to occur. 
   
  More information on the change will be posted and sent in email fairly soon. 
   
   
  I appreciate all of the support and understanding.  It is truly nice hearing all of the kind thoughts I have received, very much appreciated.


----------



## citraian

I was cleaning my LCD 2's today and when I got to the cable (Skuld 2 8-conductor) I had a really strange feeling thinking that Trevor could stop making cables and that if something happens to my cable I will be doomed and won't be able to buy another one 
  I hope that everything is OK with you man, I really like your cables and would want to buy some more in the future 
  Best of luck!


----------



## kskwerl

If Trevor stops making cables I'll have a panic attack


----------



## thegrobe

kskwerl said:


> If Trevor stops making cables I'll have a panic attack



....and if Trevor stops making *panic* I'll have a *cable* attack! Haha ha ha

Read that as I'll buy more cables! Lol


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> ....and if Trevor stops making *panic* I'll have a *cable* attack! Haha ha ha
> 
> Read that as I'll buy more cables! Lol


 
  lmao


----------



## MorAase

As a Norwegian, I really should have liked to connect these Skuld 4 to my Shure se535.
  But, I assume, there will be two obstacles, preventing me from ever buying one -- a) shipment from US and b) price....
  (what do they  cost?)


----------



## alv4426

Unless Im missing something this is a pretty bad idea as the Skuld 4 is about 10X (probably even more) too thick to even be considered for an IEM cable. Does Norse even make an IEM cable?
  Quote: 





moraase said:


> As a Norwegian, I really should have liked to connect these* Skuld 4 to my Shure se535.*
> But, I assume, there will be two obstacles, preventing me from ever buying one -- a) shipment from US and b) price....
> (what do they  cost?)


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Unless Im missing something this is a pretty bad idea as the Skuld 4 is about 10X (probably even more) too thick to even be considered for an IEM cable. Does Norse even make an IEM cable?


 
  I think one may be in the works


----------



## CrazyRay




----------



## Greed

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  Great photo Ray! Aesthetically, Trevor's cables are #1 in my book. Just look at the craftsmanship...


----------



## Greed

So, long awaited but the elegance of this cable is incredible. Trevor is a fine craftsman, and I hope he will continue to marvel us with his beautiful cables. I haven't yet tested the SQ of the cable but here are a few pictures of this beast. It is thick and huge (yea... I know that's what she said). Can't wait to hear this, but finals are amidst so I don't have time at this moment. Sound impressions to come...
   
   

   
   

   
   

   

   
  LCD-3 w/ Norse Audio Reign 24


----------



## thegrobe

Wow Greed, the Reign 24 looks amazing!


----------



## kskwerl

yea wow that does look pretty amazing, how do you like it?


----------



## alota

jvc dx-1000 with norn.


----------



## preproman

^^  How long is that cable Aldo? ^^


----------



## alota

Quote: 





preproman said:


> ^^  How long is that cable Aldo? ^^


 
  dear Darryl, you´re really smart LOL
  20 Ft
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but you can reduce


----------



## Dubstep Girl

my norse skuld cable broke today. the right channel just cuts in and out in my HE-500, looks like the problem is something loose with the cable's connector.
   
  does norse has some sort of warranty or am i out of luck? i bought the cable used.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> my norse skuld cable broke today. the right channel just cuts in and out in my HE-500, looks like the problem is something loose with the cable's connector.
> 
> does norse has some sort of warranty or am i out of luck? i bought the cable used.


 
   
   
  O Sh#t..  Did you shoot him a email?


----------



## Kojaku

Damn..I finally got a pair of HD800s and I really wanted Norse cables for 'em. Anyone got any idea how long Trevor is gonna be gone for? He really has the best product on the market...
   
  Kojaku


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





preproman said:


> O Sh#t..  Did you shoot him a email?


 
   
  whats his email


----------



## ariesq

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> whats his email


 
  PM'ed


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> my norse skuld cable broke today. the right channel just cuts in and out in my HE-500, looks like the problem is something loose with the cable's connector.
> 
> does norse has some sort of warranty or am i out of luck? i bought the cable used.


 
   
  Wow, that sucks... I've never been a fan of the way HiFiMan does their connectors. So tacky and finicky IMO. I would shoot Trevor an email to see if he can do anything for you. 
   
  Quote: 





kojaku said:


> Damn..I finally got a pair of HD800s and I really wanted Norse cables for 'em. Anyone got any idea how long Trevor is gonna be gone for? He really has the best product on the market...
> 
> Kojaku


 
   
  No ETA as of yet.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

thanks, i sent him an email. hopefully he can repair it for a small fee or something


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Trevor just replied back, he told me i could said it to him to have it repaired. Awesome!!! 
   
  thanks guys!


----------



## citraian

Any news about the future of Norse Audio?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Any news about the future of Norse Audio?


 
   
  Haven't heard anything from Trevor in about a week, but I'm sure he is still diligently working towards resolving what ever issues he is having. I'm still expecting two more cables from him, so I'm hoping that is true anyway...


----------



## Boringer

Haven't heard anything from Trevor since 3 weeks ago.
  We need to be patient, and I believe he would overcome any troubles he's facing right now.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





boringer said:


> Haven't heard anything from Trevor since 3 weeks ago.
> We need to be patient, and I believe he would overcome any troubles he's facing right now.


 

 I heard from him the other day he said he was shipping my cans out tomorrow. Like you said we just need to be patient, I'm not worried..he always pulls through!


----------



## Man7rah

> Alex,
> 
> Your order was confirmed and is now in process.  You will receive notification as soon as your order has shipped with tracking.
> 
> ...


 
  Got this e-mail from Trevor. It's been exactly one month and one day since I received it. No word from him since.


----------



## kskwerl

While we're all prob eager to hear from him I think that it's best we be patient and let him do what he has to do to keep Norse going


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> While we're all prob eager to hear from him I think that it's best we be patient and let him do what he has to do to keep Norse going


 
   
  This. I'm too waiting on a few cables Man7rah, and Trevor has emailed me basically the exact email. I would honestly sum it up that Trevor is having some _serious_ issues, it is not like him to slack at all, so what ever he is dealing with needs to take 1st priority. He is a great guy, so I'd, being patient is all we can really do.


----------



## alota

Quote: 





greed said:


> He is a great guy,


 
  i hope that trevor does not have big problems.
  is a seller who i respect a lot


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





man7rah said:


> Got this e-mail from Trevor. It's been exactly one month and one day since I received it. No word from him since.


 
  Hey Man7rah,
  I had completed my order and received the same message but 6 weeks ago. I wouldn't worry. Obviously, Trevor has had some problems recently. Whatever they are, he did say that unless you received a cancellation email, that your order would be fulfilled. Probably wait times are affected as well, although I didn't get an estimate. 
   
  I am anxious about receiving my cables, but in the current situation, I think it best to be patient and rest assured you will get your stuff.
   
  I hope Trevor gets stuff sorted out when possible because I need some interconnects! I'm not ordering from anyone else until I hear what's going on with Norse.
   
  BTW- Anybody have a set of Norse RCA interconnects they want to part with?


----------



## TigzStudio

For those waiting, I can assure that you will receive your cables.  All older pending orders are being finished, they just had a much longer delay than expected unfortunately.  But they are moving along speedily right now. 
   
  Apologies again, and I do thank you all kindly for having such amazing patience waiting for your cables.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> For those waiting, I can assure that you will receive your cables.  All older pending orders are being finished, they just had a much longer delay than expected unfortunately.  But they are moving along speedily right now.
> 
> Apologies again, and I do thank you all kindly for having such amazing patience waiting for your cables.


 
   
  Nice, thanks for the post Trevor. I'm glad things are getting sorted out. It seems all of us are behind you 100%. Just a testament to how loyal some of your customers have become. I will say, I haven't found another company that puts the care and fine craftsmanship into their products as you have. Oh, and don't forget about that excellent customer service. It isn't hard to wait patiently for you or the company you have built IMO.


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote: 





greed said:


> Nice, thanks for the post Trevor. I'm glad things are getting sorted out. It seems all of us are behind you 100%. Just a testament to how loyal some of your customers have become. I will say, I haven't found another company that puts the care and fine craftsmanship into their products as you have. Oh, and don't forget about that excellent customer service. It isn't hard to wait patiently for you or the company you have built IMO.


 
   
  X2 Greed, well said.


----------



## kskwerl

See, told ya we just needed patience lol


----------



## zenpunk

To temper all that lovely fanboyism I have to confess that having my order cancelled 1 and half month after having paid for my cable wasn't a very pleasant experience.
but I still wish Trevor the best with whatever mysterious issues is having...


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> To temper all that lovely fanboyism I have to confess that having my order cancelled 1 and half month after having paid for my cable wasn't a very pleasant experience.
> but I still wish Trevor the best with whatever mysterious issues is having...


 

 this made my burst out laughing cause it's kinda true but in all seriousness that does suck


----------



## TigzStudio

Indeed the canceling of certain orders and refunding was something that just had to be done. 
  If things went the way I had desired everyone would have their cables in hand as quick as possible. 
   
  But I completely understand the frustration, as I would be completely frustrated if in your place as well. 
  It is just something that happened completely out of left field. 
   
  Again I am truly sorry, and I really do appreciate the support in spite of the recent issues.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> For those waiting, I can assure that you will receive your cables.  All older pending orders are being finished, they just had a much longer delay than expected unfortunately.  But they are moving along speedily right now.
> 
> Apologies again, and I do thank you all kindly for having such amazing patience waiting for your cables.


 
   
  That's a great news Trevor.
   
  It seems that your issues might have been settled.
   
  Just a thought, since we're all know that you're pretty tied-up due to your current issues, I think it could be a bit comforting if you could give a quick regular update status on the orders so that we are not wondering in the darkness. Thanks.


----------



## Junior mints

Anybody get any recent updates? I'm waiting for a reply from Trevor, but don't want to bother him too much. Can't wait until I can place my order!


----------



## preproman

He's out - until further notice..


----------



## alota

Quote: 





preproman said:


> He's out - until further notice..


 
  it´s a sin


----------



## kskwerl

End of days 2013, the Mayans thought it was 2012 but they were obviously wrong


----------



## Junior mints

Nooooooo! Well who's ready to part with their Reign 24?


----------



## preproman

I have one - i have not used yet.


----------



## Junior mints

So shiny and cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of these days..
   
  What cans are you going to pair them with?


----------



## preproman

O got it for the HD800.  I installer thinks it's to thick.  So now,  Don't know as all my other current cans have the Reign on them.  Was thinking about the AD2000x


----------



## preproman

For sale now..
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/666946/norse-audio-hd800-cable


----------



## alota

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I have one - i have not used yet.


 
  this man relly does not stop more!!!


----------



## kskwerl

Has anyone heard from Trevor within the past couple days?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Has anyone heard from Trevor within the past couple days?


 
   
  Yes, he got back to me on the cables that are still pending. He sincerely apologized for the delay. He also thanked me for my patience in this tough time for him. Even in the midst of turmoil, Trevor is still very responsive and humble as can be expected. He told me that if I ever wanted a refund, he would be glad to do so. I'm in no rush, but it is something to think about if any of you are dying for a new cable.


----------



## kskwerl

greed said:


> Yes, he got back to me on the cables that are still pending. He sincerely apologized for the delay. He also thanked me for my patience in this tough time for him. Even in the midst of turmoil, Trevor is still very responsive and humble as can be expected. He told me that if I ever wanted a refund, he would be glad to do so. I'm in no rush, but it is something to think about if any of you are dying for a new cable.




Thanks, I'm not in any rush either but its unlike him to not respond to my emails


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Thanks, I'm not in any rush either but its unlike him to not respond to my emails


 
   
  Indeed, I'm not sure what is going on with him and his company... but whatever it is has to be the cause.


----------



## kskwerl

greed said:


> Indeed, I'm not sure what is going on with him and his company... but whatever it is has to be the cause.




I hope everything works out, I really like Trevor he's a cool dude


----------



## citraian

Yeah, Trevor is great. I hope everything will turn out ok.


----------



## Junior mints

I'm also in no hurry. Hopefully he isn't too stressed thinking we are all dying for our cables. I hope everything works out and he learns and grows with his business as time moves on.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





junior mints said:


> I'm also in no hurry. Hopefully he isn't too stressed thinking we are all dying for our cables. I hope everything works out and he learns and grows with his business as time moves on.


 
   
  +1


----------



## WellSaid

Any status updates on open orders ?
   
  Cool is cute and all,  but business is business.....


----------



## CrazyRay

I haven't heard anything from Trevor in awhile. 
I emailed him 2 weeks ago and not a peep.


----------



## CrazyRay

To be fair to Trevor, he did ask me if I wanted my money back, I said no I’ll wait.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> To be fair to Trevor, he did ask me if I wanted my money back, I said no I’ll wait.


 
   
  Same here, and I had the same answer. Honestly, if you are a person that can't wait or don't want to wait... ask for a refund. This down time that we are experiencing from Norse has no ETA, so expect a long while before Trevor has things sorted out.


----------



## WellSaid

Quote: 





greed said:


> This down time that we are experiencing from Norse has no ETA, so expect a long while before Trevor has things sorted out.


 
   
   
  Thank you.  Your advice is  duly noted, fully appreciated, and I believe you. 
   
  However if your not an employee and\or have the authority to speak in an official capacity, then this information should not have to come from you.
   
  Norse can speak for themselves, let them.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





wellsaid said:


> Thank you.  Your advice is  duly noted, fully appreciated, and I believe you.
> 
> However if your not an employee and\or have the authority to speak in an official capacity, then this information should not have to come from you.
> 
> Norse can speak for themselves, let them.


 
   
  Haha, I wasn't trying to defend them, nor was I trying to speak for them. But if you have been waiting awhile, like I have (and others that have spoken up), and have talked to Trevor (like I have), then you would know that this kind of delay is very uncharacteristic. My answer was trying to just lay it out there. Norse isn't a huge company that has tons of employees or people that are waiting to help customers through problems or questions. As far as I know, Trevor is the one that handles the orders and the communication among customers. If you don't want to wait, then get a refund, if not then there is no reason to be angry about the delay. It is stated, from Trevor, and he apologized publicly and in every one of his emails (atleast to me - about the delay).


----------



## Boringer

I've been waiting for months indeed.
  Well, it's a bit too much I know, but I don't really mind about it.
   
  Trevor was asking for the refund, but I still prefer to get the cable instead.
  He responded to my mail about two weeks ago, saying that my units should be ready within a week or so.
  But unfortunately there's no further progress from that point.
   
  And yet, I'm still waiting and keep on waiting. 
   
  Patient my friend... Patient...


----------



## thegrobe

I hate to be one posting a "has anybody heard from Trevor" post.....(sigh, sorry in advance, especially to Trevor)
   
  But a couple days shy of 4 weeks ago, Trevor sent me an email saying my cables would be finished and a tracking number provided by the end of the week. He apologized again for the delay and I told him it's alright, no worries. I Haven't heard anything else.
   
  Well, since the cables didn't ship, I've sent him some emails requesting a couple minor changes in the cable, (splitter color, length) Since I'm assuming it hasn't been built yet. My setup I ordered it for months ago has changed - I sold my LCD-2's and got some LCD-3's ordered, So I want to change the splitter color. Also changed a couple things around in the listening room so I need a longer cable. Of course, I mentioned I will pay any additional charges. 
   
  I'm assuming it's not out of line to request a minor change, considering the delay. I just wish he would let me know he received my messages. So I know the cable I eventually get will be something I can use.
   
I am okay with the wait, always have been, and I will wait patiently still ...but please answer.... 
   
  I noticed he was last online here at Head-Fi 3 weeks, 5 days ago.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> I hate to be one posting a "has anybody heard from Trevor" post.....(sigh, sorry in advance, especially to Trevor)
> 
> But a couple days shy of 4 weeks ago, Trevor sent me an email saying my cables would be finished and a tracking number provided by the end of the week. He apologized again for the delay and I told him it's alright, no worries. I Haven't heard anything else.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The almost same thing happens to me.
  I don't mind for the wait, and agree with thegrobe... Please give us an update...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

still waiting for him to finish repairing my he-500 cable. i'm sure it'll come eventually though, so i'm patient.


----------



## oqvist

Hope to hear from Trevor or get a nice parcel in my mail as well. Last time it was max a week and it´s a month now. It´s still possible it´s in the mail of course but got no shipping confirmation.


----------



## Junior mints

I don't have an order placed for Trevor, but am getting worried for everyone else. Hope he didn't hop the border.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure everything is fine though..


----------



## kskwerl

Same I'm worried  its not just a cable he was wiring my V5 magnums for me


----------



## Boringer

Another week goes by...


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





boringer said:


> Another week goes by...


 
  I saw someone posted in the thread and thought it might be Trevor, gee thanks Boringer


----------



## Boringer

Sorry for giving a false alarm. 
  Someone has to keep this thread alive...


----------



## Dubstep Girl

so anyone hear from trevor yet?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Looks like my Norse cable will increase in value if it turns out Trevor left for Mexico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Just kidding, I'm sure he's working very hard


----------



## Dubstep Girl

beautiful cable. i hope i get my cable back soon. HE-500 doesn't get any listening time without it.


----------



## alota

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Looks like my Norse cable will increase in value if it turns out Trevor left for Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  wunderbar


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> I hate to be one posting a "has anybody heard from Trevor" post.....(sigh, sorry in advance, especially to Trevor)
> 
> But a couple days shy of 4 weeks ago, Trevor sent me an email saying my cables would be finished and a tracking number provided by the end of the week. He apologized again for the delay and I told him it's alright, no worries. I Haven't heard anything else.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I wouldn't usually quote myself....but another two weeks have passed since I posted this..... and.....nothing. Just sayin'.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





thegrobe said:


> I wouldn't usually quote myself....but another two weeks have passed since I posted this..... and.....nothing. Just sayin'.


 
   
  I don't typically do this... as I don't like sharing info that I don't know is public friendly but I see people are getting antsy so here you go. I emailed Trevor a few days ago about a refund for my active orders I have pending with him. I made a decision that I'd rather have money in hand than have it sitting there bare ass. I figured I could re-order my cables once Trevor was up and running again. Just to give you an idea of the time frame here: I emailed him around 11am (PST) and Trevor got back to me around 1pm (PST).
   
  He basically said this:
   


> I do apologiz for the trouble and problems with communication.
> 
> Things have just recently finally been getting straightened in the past two weeks with our situation.  With the changes the service will finally be lightning quick from us in the future.
> 
> ...


 
   
  That is the info I have, so if you are waiting on cables or miss the beauty of his cables, there is some hope. Trevor hasn't lost my business yet, and I actually plan on being first in line to order more cables when he gets back on his feet. I don't want to give anyone false hope (was very reluctant to post this), but I feel for Trevor's sake that some sort of update would be appreciated. SO keep your panties on ladies... hopefully things will continue soon. 
   
   
   
   
  PS: Sorry Trevor if you didn't want this info disclosed, don't hate me and give me pink cotton jackets on my next order.


----------



## kskwerl

thegrobe said:


> I wouldn't usually quote myself....but another two weeks have passed since I posted this..... and.....nothing. Just sayin'.





haven't heard anything either


----------



## thegrobe

greed said:


> I don't typically do this... as I don't like sharing info that I don't know is public friendly but I see people are getting antsy so here you go. I emailed Trevor a few days ago about a refund for my active orders I have pending with him. I made a decision that I'd rather have money in hand than have it sitting there bare ass. I figured I could re-order my cables once Trevor was up and running again. Just to give you an idea of the time frame here: I emailed him around 11am (PST) and Trevor got back to me around 1pm (PST).
> 
> He basically said this:
> 
> ...




Greed- Thanks for posting this, it is reassuring to hear that wheels are still turning. I will continue the wait. Thanks.


----------



## Boringer

Greed, thanks for your post. 
  It's a relief to know that Trevor is still monitoring the mails.
   
  I always believe that Trevor is there and willing to solve the issue.
  But it will be better if once a while he's posted something here or give a small response to our mails.
  I'll send him another mail then.


----------



## attilahun

Still waiting for mine, been about 2.5 months, no response to last two emails. 
Hope things get back on track soon.


----------



## CrazyRay

I’m still waiting too.
 Hi Trevor, are you still there?


----------



## Frihed89

I was told to edit this post by a moderator (I guess), because it was old news and they were taking down the url.  As a result I deleted the URL referring to Norse Audio.
   
  Sorry to alarm you.  I don't know about this case, but I have experienced a couple of cases where the builder took money and did not deliver ever again and it was very painful for me to see that it might be happening again.
   
  Hopefully not. 
   
   
  The last address of Norse Audio is: 951 Morello Avenue Martinez, CA 94553-4757.
   
  Good luck.


----------



## CrazyRay

Wow, that story’s not very comforting.


----------



## alota

if trevor does not more news, it´s best to operate paypal complaint.
  but i know trevor and what´s happening is very strange.
  i hope that the situation will improve for the customers and for trevor


----------



## Ultrainferno

I find all this very sad. No surprise that Q and Norse don't get along though
  I really hope trevor comes here to clear things out, or that he starts sending money back to those who want. I never had any issues with norse and am a very happy customer having ordered twice so far.


----------



## alota

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I never had any issues with norse and am a very happy customer having ordered twice so far.


 
  me too. i hope an happy end


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> I really hope trevor comes here to clear things out.


 
   
  I second that.
   
  Despite of his problems, I believe we're all need a clarification from Trevor.
  And I'm still having high expectation to get my cables.


----------



## kskwerl

boringer said:


> I second that.
> 
> Despite of his problems, I believe we're all need a clarification from Trevor.
> And I'm still having high expectation to get my cables.




I'm obviously a huge fan of Norse cables as I'm the one who made this thread but when is the point when we no longer expect to get our cables. its been like four months since I've even heard from him. so at what point should I be thinking "hmm I'm prob not getting my headphones back"?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> I'm obviously a huge fan of Norse cables as I'm the one who made this thread but when is the point when we no longer expect to get our cables. its been like four months since I've even heard from him. so at what point should I be thinking "hmm I'm prob not getting my headphones back"?


 
   
  ikr.


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> I'm obviously a huge fan of Norse cables as I'm the one who made this thread but when is the point when we no longer expect to get our cables. its been like four months since I've even heard from him. so at what point should I be thinking "hmm I'm prob not getting my headphones back"?


 
   
  He bumped to this thread once a while.
  Latest if you can recall was on 23rd May, as the following link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/606500/norse-audio-feedback-impression-thread/480#post_9461167
  He also replied to our emails, though the last one for me may be more than a month a go.
  I believe he's still monitoring this thread though, hence I believe we still have a chance to get our cables....


----------



## kskwerl

boringer said:


> He bumped to this thread once a while.
> Latest if you can recall was on 23rd May, as the following link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/606500/norse-audio-feedback-impression-thread/480#post_9461167
> He also replied to our emails, though the last one for me may be more than a month a go.
> I believe he's still monitoring this thread though, hence I believe we still have a chance to get our cables....




EDIT: his user hasn't been on in a while

idk I hope so


----------



## thegrobe

Edit: removed my rant. Trevor sorted everything out. Good stuff.


----------



## kskwerl

+1 ^ sigh. if you see him grab my V5 magnums plz lol


----------



## kskwerl

at this point I would be happy to just get an email from him telling me I'm beat on ever seeing my gear again


----------



## Dubstep Girl

im beginning to think im not gonna get my cable back as well =\


----------



## TigzStudio

Many apologies for the lack of reply. 
   
  The issues causing all delays with the business have finally been resolved. 
   
  Any pending emails will be responded to.  If your request was not processed please resend an email to "tigz.studio@gmail.com". 
  Email will be replied to within the same day received to that account. 
   
  any further inquiries should be sent also to "tigz.studio@gmail.com" currently. 
   
   
   
  emails are being prepared for all those waiting. 
   
  again apologies and all will be resolved one way or the other completely amd fully, I believe there are around 6 total left needing to be resolved at this time.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Thanks for dropping by Trevor. I always kept believing in you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I really do hope you get everything sorted out asap?


----------



## Greed

The *RETURN*... of the cable guy. 
   
  Good to see you back on your feet Trevor. Thank you for finally addressing these folks. They were about to go no holds barred on your ass, pitchforks and all.


----------



## TigzStudio

Rest assured you will get your cable back if it was in for connector change or other modification, or any other pending item. 
  The deadline for all orders completion and shipping is set for July 25th-27th, any order left being sent out in the time frame will be receiving also a partial refund for the delays.


----------



## Currawong

I called him. I know what is going on and why there are delays (not for any obvious reason, but it will make sense when the delay is resolved). When I called him he was about to make a post here and take care of everything outstanding, which he assures me he can and will do (eg: refund people or ship items).
   
  Edit: I didn't realise he'd already posted when I hit Submit.


----------



## thegrobe

Trevor,
  Thanks for responding....  I am usually a pretty laid-back and non-confrontational guy, it killed me to have to post that last post. Sorry about that. I'm glad to hear from you, that's all I needed.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





currawong said:


> I called him. I know what is going on and why there are delays (not for any obvious reason, but it will make sense when the delay is resolved). When I called him he was about to make a post here and take care of everything outstanding, which he assures me he can and will do (eg: refund people or ship items).


 
   
  Amos to the rescue! Again. Thanks man!


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





greed said:


> The *RETURN*... of the cable guy.
> 
> Good to see you back on your feet Trevor. Thank you for finally addressing these folks. They were about to go no holds barred on your ass, pitchforks and all.


 
   
  I know and I truly apologize, I feel awful that my name itself had to be tarnished in this way, as it is wholly not my intention or desire at all. 
   
  In the three years of doing business I have always tried to maintain the best possible support always and timely shipment. 
  I have a passion for audio and headphones and never want to let the community down like I have here. 
   
   
  Anyone out of the 6 or 7 remaining desiring a refund will be processed within the day of the email received at "tigz.studio@gmail.com"
  If you would still like to wait until a maximum time of July 27th for your cable to be shipped out with a partial refund added that is another option as well.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> I know and I truly apologize, I feel awful that my name itself had to be tarnished in this way, as it is wholly not my intention or desire at all.
> 
> In the three years of doing business I have always tried to maintain the best possible support always and timely shipment.
> I have a passion for audio and headphones and never want to let the community down like I have here.
> ...


----------



## alota

i had no doubts about trevor.
  happy end!!!


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





alota said:


> i had no doubts about trevor.
> happy end!!!


 
  I only doubted a millisecond.
   
  Good to hear hopefully we can get back on track soon


----------



## alota

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> I only doubted a millisecond.


 
  i hope you were not asleep in this time


----------



## thegrobe

oqvist said:


> I only doubted a millisecond.
> 
> Good to hear hopefully we can get back on track soon




Ummm...and I let my millisecond of doubt turn into an outburst. Ugh. I'm glad all that ugliness appears to be behind us. I'm certainly looking forward to being back on track.


----------



## preproman

My man is back...  Way to go Trev.  Are you still Norse Audio Cables?
   
  Are you taking new orders?


----------



## citraian

Quote: 





preproman said:


> My man is back...  Way to go Trev.  Are you still Norse Audio Cables?
> 
> Are you taking new orders?


 
  Yeap, same thing here. Are you taking new orders? How about that full silver cable?


----------



## Boringer

Woohoo... This is great...!!!


----------



## Junior mints

Everyone slow down! We don't want to overload him! So.. Are you taking new orders?


----------



## kskwerl

As all of you prob know Trevor is in CA and I'm in FL so this morning I woke up to an email with a tracking number, so my cable is on it's way!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

he gave me my tracking number last night. happy to get my cable back this week!


----------



## gjc11028

Reign 24 arrived this morning. Looks great.


----------



## GalaxyGuy

The Norse Audio site says they aren't taking any new orders.  I see that Trevor has been having trouble meeting his current orders.  What's up?  Is he going out of business?


----------



## TigzStudio

First of all I want to say thank you to everyone for being so supportive given all of the unforeseen circumstances these past months.
  To the the last group of folks that have waited so long, thank you for your amazing patience.  If you are one of the last few waiting for your cable just before I had to stop taking orders (I believe about 3 or 4 left), your tracking number is coming very soon if you have not received it already.  You will also of course be receiving partial refunds to hopefully help some of that wait you had to endure. 
   

 I just want to say that all of the support really means a lot to me personally. 

 So thank you guys!  This community is really one of a kind, and I have always been so happy to be able to be share in it in some way. 
   
   
_in summary to those that do not know:  _
  Orders have not been taken for quite some time due to a conflict that arose which I simply could not possibly have known would occur.  To be honest I never imagined it would happen.  As such, it was not actually an issue with meeting demand, nor with products, any of my suppliers or customers, etc.   
   
  A certain major change is being put in place currently before orders can be taken, however this should finally happen early to mid August. 
   
   
  But I assure you I will be back soon,  I don't go away that easily! (albeit with the new change I have no choice but to put in place).   
   
  Cables like the Reign 24 will continue to be produced, along with some new stuff. 
   
  Thanks again to everyone for hanging in there, another update will be sent out within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Junior mints

Huzzah!


----------



## Greed

Thanks for the update Trevor. Looking forward to your return. Many plans for more cables!


----------



## Boringer

Thanks for the update Trevor.
  Looking forward to hear the new progress soon.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

just got my norse cable back yesterday. thanks trevor!!!!!

happy to see you back as well!!


----------



## kskwerl

got my V5 magnums back with skuld cable on them. looks pretty sweet! I'll post some pics soon


----------



## cthalupa

Glad to hear you'll be taking orders again soon. I hope you keep producing the Skulds - I've had my eye on getting one with 4 pin XLR connector and an XLR to TRS adapter for my LCD-2s!
   
  I know I'll be checking back here in August.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





cthalupa said:


> Glad to hear you'll be taking orders again soon. I hope you keep producing the Skulds - I've had my eye on getting one with 4 pin XLR connector and an XLR to TRS adapter for my LCD-2s!
> 
> I know I'll be checking back here in August.


 
   
  The Skuld 2 will be available again but under a new product name and with different options. 
  Will certainly post more details in August on the web along with all other information.


----------



## gjc11028

Getting back to the music, the reign 24 i got sound really nice.  better extension and better overall weight to the music compared to the stock cable.  Sound similar to the reign 8 i had as demo (memory is sort of fading on that) but certainly more of everything.  very nice job


----------



## thegrobe

My 8-conductor Skuld 2 arrived today. Absolutely beautiful! Really nice. I'll post some pics later when I can. I'm not sure how photogenic the cable may be as it's all black (very stealthy) and I'm not the greatest photographer. But I'll try. I've got several hours to myself tonight so I'll be able to spend some quality listening time with the new cable. 
   
  I'm glad Trevor is getting things going again. I look forward to buying many more cables as we move forward, and one more time I want to apologize for my nasty post from awhile back. I've removed it as the situation is obviously sorted out and there's no reason to leave that posted in the thread. Thanks Trevor!
   
  Edit: Got a couple pictures to post. Trevor's previous comment makes me think that this is one of the last (if not the last) Norse cable made with the "Skuld" name.  ??


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quick question, I have a norse cable for my He-500 and LCD-2 finished SE. If I'd get a SE to balanced adapter, would I be running my headphones truly balanced or not?


----------



## thegrobe

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Quick question, I have a norse cable for my He-500 and LCD-2 finished SE. If I'd get a SE to balanced adapter, would I be running my headphones truly balanced or not?


 
  No. The SE connection shares a common ground (it's 3 conductors total) . A balanced connection requires minimum 4 conductors. 2 signals plus two separate grounds. In fact bridging the grounds on a balanced amp may damage it. You would have to check with the amp builder to know for sure. You would basically be shorting the two grounds into one with that kind of adapter.


----------



## Ultrainferno

thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## jsgraha

I'm still waiting the news of hd800 cable which supposed to be made within June 27 (ordered on April 21, upgrade about a week or two before June 27 deadline, confirmed and paid). 
Is there anyone still waiting for the cable beside me? 
I'd emailed Trevor twice since June 27, but still haven't heard from him. 
Hope everything is alright and the cable made worth the wait.

Thanks


----------



## Boringer

Quote:


tigzstudio said:


> Rest assured you will get your cable back if it was in for connector change or other modification, or any other pending item.
> The deadline for all orders completion and shipping is set for July 25th-27th, any order left being sent out in the time frame will be receiving also a partial refund for the delays.


 
   
  Quote:


jsgraha said:


> I'm still waiting the news of hd800 cable which supposed to be made within June 27 (ordered on April 21, upgrade about a week or two before June 27 deadline, confirmed and paid).
> Is there anyone still waiting for the cable beside me?
> I'd emailed Trevor twice since June 27, but still haven't heard from him.
> Hope everything is alright and the cable made worth the wait.
> ...


 
   
  I am.
  And he also doesn't give any respond to my mail either.
   
Looks like he failed to keep his promise..... Again....! 
Just take a look at that latest promise he made as quoted above.
  Geez... I'm sick with his game!
   
  Trevor... are you going to send our package or are you not!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

maybe something else came up.
   
  im sure he will eventually ship them. i got my cable back and so did a bunch of people, i think he's just busy


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> maybe something else came up.
> 
> im sure he will eventually ship them. i got my cable back and so did a bunch of people, i think he's just busy


 
   
I was in your shoes if you may trace few pages back.
I've always have positive thinking about this situation.
And I don't want to rant too much about it.
   
  But when seeing peoples are getting their respective units and I don't, it's really frustrating.
I was still trying to be optimistic when I wrote him few mails recently.
  But yet until now he doesn't responding to any of them.
   
  He fails to deliver his promise several times, even the last one when he posted in this thread.
   
  Dubstep Girl, I really appreciate your kind encouragement, and I wish I can still be optimistic, but seems it's difficult for me now.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





boringer said:


> I was in your shoes if you may trace few pages back.
> I've always have positive thinking about this situation.
> And I don't want to rant too much about it.
> 
> ...


 
   
  i know that feeling, the feeling of being the one to get ****ed over. it sucks, i know i've been there tons of times... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  just gotta stay positive until the end, unless **** hits the fan before that of course....


----------



## attilahun

Add my name to the list of still waiting. 
It's been months, promised shipping dates have passed.


----------



## Boringer

Trevor just responded to my mail and saying that my unit will be sent in the next couple days.
  Frankly speaking it's quite a relief to know that he's still care about this matter.
  I do hope the he's also responding to the other request as well, because it seems there's still few people are awaiting for their respective units.
   
  I was complaining him with the regards of his business conducts especially on the communications side.
  Trevor is a good person and make fantastic cables.
  But to leave the customers puzzled by ignoring their requests and mails is simply a bad practice.
   
  I wish he's going to improve the methodology especially if he's planning to relaunch the products.


----------



## thegrobe

I had also received the second part of my order a couple days after my LCD-3 cable arrived. So still moving along.


----------



## TigzStudio

Apologies guys, unfortunately I had to make an emergency trip across the USA  to straighten some very important matters out.  Had absolutely no choice in this, which caused the last few cables to have to go out this week.
   
  Nearly all cables were shipped except 3 adapters and 3 headphone cables. 
   
  Just remember I am going no where and if you are the last remaining 3 or 4 people your cable is coming very soon. 
  You also always have the option for a full refund which would process same day at any point via paypal.  But rest assured the
  last remaining few cables are shipping this week.  During this whole unexpected ordeal I did process a lot of refunds to people, which was expected given the ridiculous wait times, but this option is always there as well.  
   
   
  to Ray:  Your partial refund was sent today, apologies it was missed being sent the same day as when your cable shipped.
  The last few will also receive the partial refunds when the cables ship this week, if you do not receive it please email tigz.studio@gmail.com. 
   
   
  Thank you again for your insane patience with everything to the last folks.  And I am sorry it
  has ended up that you are the last few remaining waiting for cables, and there was no intention of singling out
  anyone to be the last to receive cables.


----------



## Boringer

Thanks a lot Trevor.
  Your presence here is actually what we need.
  Much appreciated.


----------



## oqvist

I suppose I am one of the three or?


----------



## jsgraha

I've received hd800 cable today.
Thanks Trevor.
Hope all issues had been straighten out.


----------



## Mimouille

Hey guys. any news concerning iem cables?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Hey guys. any news concerning iem cables?


 
   
  I think it is a bit premature at this point. Trevor is still sorting out his problems. I'm guessing it is still on the to-do list, but last I asked about them, it wasn't his top priority. I'm looking forward to them as well though.


----------



## TigzStudio

For those that I missed the 27th deadline, to help make up for this I have decided to just give those last couple of folks a completely free cable and free shipping (including for international).  So if you are after that 27th ship date, you will get the full refund very soon, if you feel you did not receive it please send me an email. 
   
  For those that made the 27th deadline you should have received your partial refund as well. 
   
  Hopefully this will somewhat help make up for the delays and feeling singled out for any reason.  It certainly was not my intention at all for it to be that way for the last few folks. 
   
  Thanks again to everyone for hanging in there while everything was being sorted out.  The support from everyone has been great
  and things are looking nice with new changes in place. 
   
   
  More details on relaunch with key change spoken of previously will be coming.


----------



## Ultrainferno

None of my business, but I still wonder what actually went wrong or was the problem


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> None of my business, but I still wonder what actually went wrong or was the problem


 
   
  Same here, so mysterious...


----------



## Mimouille

greed said:


> Same here, so mysterious...


They made some cables for monitors for the intelligence agency of a country I will not name (China) and this country got into an intelligence feud with another country I will not name (USA) and they got caught in the crossfire for a while. No biggie.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> They made some cables for monitors for the intelligence agency of a country I will not name (China) and this country got into an intelligence feud with another country I will not name (USA) and they got caught in the crossfire for a while. No biggie.


 
   
  Not quite!  But I do like the creativity Mimo!  
   
   
  I will go ahead and give a brief explanation now why things happened as they did to help clarify a bit.
  As I know it is getting a bit old not knowing about it. 
   
   
  Effectively with all the events I am being forced to relaunch under a new business name.
   
  Not because I want to.  I was very happy with my business and the name I built, I worked hard
  to build my brand with dedicated years of my life, countless hours, etc. 
   
  As such it has caused obvious delays on getting products out under the current name. 
   
   
  So this is all that is changing, the name, cables will have a similar feel in design everyone is accustomed to from me, as well as newly designed cables etc. 
   
  Some current cable names will be changed as well.  More information will be posted on the changes happening. 
   
  Warranty for repairs on your current cables are all covered still as previously mentioned when they were sold as well (contact:  Tigz.Studio@gmail.com for the time being if you would need any kind of repair, the new email will be posted on the main site). 
   
   
  But please know that this situation has not deterred me from coming back stronger than before under the new name (to be released soon).
   
   
  I absolutely love this community and this business, and I built this business around my absolute passion. 
   
   
  And my passion cannot simply be snuffed out because of an unexpected turn of events, and I will come back with a renewed determination. 
   
   
  So I just want to say thanks again to everyone for the support along the way and big thanks to those that were hanging in there!
  It has not been an easy road, but I have not stopped driving forward.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Not quite!  But I do like the creativity Mimo!
> 
> 
> I will go ahead and give a brief explanation now why things happened as they did to help clarify a bit.
> ...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Thanks for the post Trevor!


----------



## citraian

Good to have you back man!


----------



## TigzStudio

Appreciate the understanding and support guys!  It really means a lot. 
   
  I know it is certainly a bit of a shock, it was to me as well, but I will of course continue to bring the same cables I always have before.


----------



## Mimouille

tigzstudio said:


> Appreciate the understanding and support guys!  It really means a lot.
> 
> I know it is certainly a bit of a shock, it was to me as well, but I will of course continue to bring the same cables I always have before.


 Having your own business is hard and risky...gotta respect someone who fights for his and puts out great products.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

mimouille said:


> Having your own business is hard and risky...gotta respect someone who fights for his and puts out great products.




+1


----------



## Opethian10

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Not quite!  But I do like the creativity Mimo!
> 
> 
> I will go ahead and give a brief explanation now why things happened as they did to help clarify a bit.
> ...


 
   
  Can't wait to see what you put out next!


----------



## kkcc

Subbed and looking for the next order window!


----------



## Mimouille

I want an iem cable ! I want I want I want!


----------



## alv4426

I think a mini version of the Skuld cable would be a great IEM cable


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> I think a mini version of the Skuld cable would be a great IEM cable


 
   
  Reign...


----------



## chirawatf

I already have Skuld 4 wires, Skuld 8 wires V1 and V2, and Reign cables.
   
  I wish I would have Norse Silver, Norse Silver/copper hybrid and Norse Silver with Gold


----------



## attilahun

Anyone else still waiting besides me?


----------



## citraian

attilahun said:


> Anyone else still waiting besides me?




Here here


----------



## attilahun

Quote: 





citraian said:


> Here here


 
  Ugh! Time to get this phase completed. Just a handful of products left it seems.


----------



## citraian

Ah no, I'm not waiting for a cable. I'm waiting for Trevor to come back and relaunch. Sorry...


----------



## citraian

Any news about the comeback?


----------



## thegrobe

Yes! I would like some comeback cables! I'm ready to order some interconnects and such, just waiting on the comeback.

I may as well throw a couple "wish-list" items up here that I'd like to see in the future, if Trevor is reading.

- full silver headphone cables for LCD/ other headphones

- CIEM cables, maybe a silver option as well?

Both of those would be an automatic buy for me. Hopefully with the re-launch there will still be different wood splitters, jacket color options, etc.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

can't wait for relaunch, i want norse on everything i have.


----------



## Opethian10

dubstep girl said:


> can't wait for relaunch, i want norse on everything i have.




When he comes back, it won't be Norse...


----------



## citraian

Norse or not, it will be great


----------



## Dubstep Girl

TigzStudio!


----------



## Greed

opethian10 said:


> When he comes back, it won't be Norse...


 
  
 Trevor is Norse...


----------



## citraian

Tigz Audio!


dubstep girl said:


> TigzStudio!


----------



## V-Duh

tigzstudio said:


> The issues causing all delays with the business have finally been resolved.







tigzstudio said:


> But please know that this situation has not deterred me from coming back stronger than before under the new name (to be released soon).




It looked like things were progressing from mid-July to mid-August. Now in mid-September the recovery seems to have stalled. I hope that's not the case. 

I wonder what company took exception to Trevor's brand? Nordost? That would be annoying.


----------



## preproman

dubstep girl said:


> can't wait for relaunch, i want norse on everything i have.


 
  
  
  
 Like me..  They're great.  Are you doing the Reign 24?
  
 The only headphone I have that does not have a Norse cable on it is the HD800s.  They have a SAA


----------



## Dubstep Girl

lol i don't like that cable, looks huge.
  
 i have a skuld 24 on my HE-500, and hope to get something similar to that on every other headphone i have.


----------



## preproman

Not huge at all.  The actual cable is way smaller that the sleeve.  What you see is mostly the sleeve.  All soft materials feels better, softer, lighter than any other cable I've tried.  Don't knock it until you try it..


----------



## Dubstep Girl

so whats it made out of. it looks like it would be like string or cotton or something, but then it would be a dust magnet.
  
 is it as light as norse audio cables? 
  
 i was really surprised by how weightless and flexible the norse audio cables where, some look ugly like they're made out of the same material as yours, but when i saw it was regular plastic insulation thingy, i was really happy with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 anyways glad u like it


----------



## Jd007

preproman: what kind of termination is that? Looks like... Two pronged wall socket o_O?


----------



## Greed

dubstep girl said:


> so whats it made out of. it looks like it would be like string or cotton or something, but then it would be a dust magnet.
> 
> is it as light as norse audio cables?
> 
> ...


 
  
 With the exception of the Reign 24, which IMO is huge and heavy. To heavy for my liking. I really miss having my headphones dressed in Norse. My collection has since changed so much, so I have none at the moment. Quick detour with Q, as its the only other cable I'd be willing to substitute for Trevor's fine work.


----------



## Greed

jd007 said:


> preproman: what kind of termination is that? Looks like... Two pronged wall socket o_O?


 
  
 That's a 4 Pin XLR...


----------



## preproman

dubstep girl said:


> so whats it made out of. it looks like it would be like string or cotton or something, but then it would be a dust magnet.
> 
> is it as light as norse audio cables?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Much lighter, much softer, much more flexible


----------



## Dubstep Girl

jd007 said:


> preproman: what kind of termination is that? Looks like... Two pronged wall socket o_O?


 
  
 l0l
  
 im pretty sure its XLR, just without that cover over it, and the fact that the cable is so thick, seems smaller


----------



## Jd007

greed said:


> That's a 4 Pin XLR...


 
  
 ur right lol didnt recognize it without the jacket


----------



## Poetik

preproman said:


> Like me..  They're great.  Are you doing the Reign 24?
> 
> The only headphone I have that does not have a Norse cable on it is the HD800s.  They have a SAA


 
  
 I like the look of the HD800's but damn, that cable is hideous.


----------



## preproman

You have to see it in person to appreciate it..  Take a look on his site.  Maybe you can get a better perspective. Or maybe you won't
  
 http://stefanaudioart.com/Endorphin%20PHOTO%20GALLERY.html


----------



## Dubstep Girl

doesn't look bad on that picture with the SA5000 and Denons.


----------



## kkcc

On heavy/hideous cables, while I'm patiently waiting for his Reign24 from Eric, I m using this massive heavyduty chain....



Sound great over stock but *this* is heavy...


----------



## V-Duh

norseaudio.com website is gone...


----------



## Greed

RIP


----------



## kkcc

It was still there just 12 hrs ago when my friend checked out my Reign24.



Stunningly beautiful cable.

Hopefully this means Trevor is inching closer to a relaunch!


----------



## GalaxyGuy

v-duh said:


> norseaudio.com website is gone...


 
  
 That can't be a good sign.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

galaxyguy said:


> That can't be a good sign.


----------



## alota

v-duh said:


> norseaudio.com website is gone...


 
 first symphones.ca, now norseaudio.com
 is sad but the reality is that the market of the expensive things is more prolific


----------



## Ultrainferno

Ah bad news but I'm sure he'll be back. I was actually just thinking of selling my Norse cable (not the adapters), I don't need it anymore.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

might be selling mine too if i decide to go balanced on HE-500, not anytime soon though, maybe in a month or 2. kinda don't wanna get rid of mine, its my favorite cable.


----------



## attilahun

I wonder if I'm ever getting my cable?


----------



## Greed

attilahun said:


> I wonder if I'm ever getting my cable?


 
  
 Wow... are you the only person not to receive your cable? I thought Trevor was done with all pending orders.


----------



## oqvist

greed said:


> Wow... are you the only person not to receive your cable? I thought Trevor was done with all pending orders.


 
 I am waiting too. I got the refund but no cable so far. But I am not worried but would hope the business would speed up for everyone


----------



## attilahun

Well at least I'm not alone. 
You're in better shape than me, I've gotten no refund and no cable. 
Have gotten a couple promised dates that slipped by. 
Only two of us left?


----------



## Dubstep Girl

So now that the site is dead, is trevor gonna start up the new company, or is he gonna disappear?


----------



## citraian

dubstep girl said:


> So now that the site is dead, is trevor gonna start up the new company, or is he gonna disappear?


 
  
 Stop panicking people who didn't receive their cable


----------



## preproman

Panicking sometimes is the only way you'll see results.


----------



## citraian

True


----------



## MattTCG

citraian said:


> Stop panicking people who didn't receive their cable


 that's easy for you to say.


----------



## citraian

It is in fact easy for me but it's not easy for those people to see posts saying that Trevor has run off.


----------



## MattTCG

I think that the real issue is if people have no refund or cable.


----------



## preproman

matttcg said:


> I think that the real issue is if people have no refund or cable.


 
  






  Time to panic..


----------



## TigzStudio

Sorry guys I am here and back, I was not expecting to see so many posts on the thread.  I am trying to catch up and see what is going on with recent posts.  I assume it is a few folks still waiting for their free cable.   
  
   
Everyone who had pending orders or outstanding funds had refunds sent via paypal some time back, if you feel you did not for some reason please email tigz.studio@gmail.com immediately.  Your email and order will be checked in the system and in paypal to verify the claim that you did not receive the refund.  But rest assured I am not trying to "run off" as all refunds were sent.   So according to records it should be a few people just waiting for their complimentary or free cable right now. 

  
  
 Once again if you feel you did not receive a refund some time back via paypal please email at tigz.studio@gmail.com (there were maybe 3 people left a month back with outstanding cable order).  However according to the records all refunds were sent. 
  
  
 So once again as of right now it should be a couple of folks waiting for the free cables.


----------



## TigzStudio

the site was actually down just for 12-18 hours but is back up. 
  
 Once again all folks should have had their refunds some time back, and as of right now only about two or three folks are waiting for their free cables for the delays.  Your free cable is still coming!
  
 However If you feel you did not receive a refund please email tigz.studio@gmail.com ASAP
 But I am positive the last remaining few did receive their refund and are waiting for a free cable.


----------



## attilahun

Just heard from Trevor, he has sent my refund and my cable will ship Tuesday!
 Thanks Trevor!
 Looking forward to your next launch.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

can't wait for trevor's relaunch!


----------



## citraian

Glad things are working out again! Trevor, when can we expect a re-launch?


----------



## TigzStudio

attilahun said:


> Just heard from Trevor, he has sent my refund and my cable will ship Tuesday!
> Thanks Trevor!
> Looking forward to your next launch.


 
  
 Attila,
 Sorry again your adapter refund was overlooked. 
  
 I am quite positive this was the last of any refunds needing to be sent.  If anyone feels their refund was missed
 once again please email tigz.studio@gmail.com and it will be looked at asap. 
  
 At this time according to records there are only free cables pending to be shipped to the last remaining two or three people.


----------



## attilahun

Got my Norse balanced splitters from Trevor!
 This will allow me to split the balanced output from my dac into my stereo amp and my headphone amp.
 I couldn't find a quality splitter off the shelf and Trevor came through with a custom solution.
 Thanks!


----------



## preproman

One thing is for sure.  All the cables I've gotten from Trev has been nothing but Top quality.


----------



## GalaxyGuy

attilahun said:


> Got my Norse balanced splitters from Trevor!
> This will allow me to split the balanced output from my dac into my stereo amp and my headphone amp.
> I couldn't find a quality splitter off the shelf and Trevor came through with a custom solution.
> Thanks!


 
  
 That rocks.  Glad he came through for you.  I love all of my Norse cables and I look forward to the day when I can order them again.


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

Just picked up my new LCD3's with a Woo Audio WA7 and I'd love to buy a great looking replacement cable. I'll be patient for awhile to see if Trevor comes back on and re-launches his business. Sure hoping he does.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

So any updates on the future of norse audio?


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

Stay tuned. Trevor will likely have news in the next week or two.


----------



## V-Duh

I hope it's good news.  I check the website at least once a day to see if there's any life.  After nearly a month of not even a twitch I thought it was dead...


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

It will be good news


----------



## thegrobe

edmontoncanuck said:


> It will be good news




Yeah!


----------



## Opethian10

edmontoncanuck said:


> Stay tuned. Trevor will likely have news in the next week or two.


 
  
 You have the inside scoop!?


----------



## MrTechAgent

DAT CABLE !


----------



## citraian

WAT CABLE?


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

> Originally Posted by *Opethian10*
> 
> You have the inside scoop!?




Straight from the "Norse's" mouth


----------



## oqvist

Quick question brown jacket is it for left or right channel. Norn 2 in this case


----------



## Ultrainferno

oqvist said:


> Quick question brown jacket is it for left or right channel. Norn 2 in this case


 
  
 Brown is right. replied by PM


----------



## Kit-08

Any more news/updates about Norse? I was thinking of re-cabling my HE-500's at some point. The stock cable is way too stiff for me and just keeps getting tangled. I guess I'll just have to keep waiting.


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

I talked with Trevor via email and he said it would only be a week or 2 in which he would announce the launch of the new site. Unfortunately that was a month and a half ago. He seems to have disappeared into the aether.

Sigh.


----------



## Kit-08

edmontoncanuck said:


> I talked with Trevor via email and he said it would only be a week or 2 in which he would announce the launch of the new site. Unfortunately that was a month and a half ago. He seems to have disappeared into the aether.
> 
> Sigh.


 
  
 Well it is the holidays and everyone gets busy this time of year. Maybe by the first the year there will be more news.


----------



## Greed




----------



## TigzStudio

The wheels are in motion, even if they did slow a few RPM around the holidays here.  
 No plan on going into the Aether!  But I did have a miscue on estimate. 
  
 The goal was to get an order option before Black Friday (_previous estimate Edmonton mentioned_) but alas it seems it was a bit of wishful thinking with some supplier/part lag time.   
  
 Those on the mailing list (or that requested) will receive an email with all details upon launch. 
  
 The placeholder page will be up soon with some details before actual new full site in Dec. 
  
  
  
 Thanks to those hanging in there!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Trevor!!!


----------



## alv4426

I hope there is going to be IEM cables... and a cool name like Rainbow Unicorn Cables


----------



## citraian

Pink Pony Schiits Rainbows Cables? )


----------



## TigzStudio

alv4426 said:


> I hope there is going to be IEM cables... and a cool name like Rainbow Unicorn Cables


 
  
 Darn its too late to change all the logos!  If only you would have said something sooner.


----------



## alv4426

Its ok, I know you chose "alv4426's Cables" which sounds cool already... and you're  gonna make me rich from the royalties and free cables  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 Quote:


tigzstudio said:


> Darn its too late to change all the logos!  If only you would have said something sooner.


----------



## citraian

Nope, because he chose my name and I'm already becoming rich because of that


----------



## Mimouille

alv4426 said:


>


 
  
  


citraian said:


> Nope, because he chose my name and I'm already becoming rich because of that


 

 You guys are dreaming...he will use Mimouille, a traditional Viking name...the god of...earphones in the Valhalla.


----------



## drez

Good to hear from you Trevor - keep us posted on the new website.


----------



## Rawdawg3234

It's a shot in the dark but i'm in need of a 4 pole xlr to 1/4" adapter for a Norse Skuld cable.. Hell any Norse series will do for that matter. HELP!!!!!!
  
  
 Oh and in keeping with the forum title I am a big fan of Trevor and his cables… Hurry up and get back to work man


----------



## oqvist

rawdawg3234 said:


> It's a shot in the dark but i'm in need of a 4 pole xlr to 1/4" adapter for a Norse Skuld cable.. Hell any Norse series will do for that matter. HELP!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh and in keeping with the forum title I am a big fan of Trevor and his cables… Hurry up and get back to work man


 
  
 I have one but I need it for myself.
  
 I did receive my warranty repair cable finally. A Skuld 8-wire it´s been so long I forget the naming don´t know if it´s V2 or something  I have forgotten about music a bit to in the meanwhile and have not run the LCD-2 much as of late but straight out of the box the LCD-2 sound as heavenly as always. I have to kick myself in the head for ordering to short cable though! Quite easy to work around with my furnitures so it´s not really a problem though. May have to order a balanced to phono adapter further on to increase the length I use mostly single ended amps anyway. Currently I am combining it with the adapter I got for the old cable. 
  
 It´s quite a snake compared to the 4-wire Norn 2


----------



## Rawdawg3234

thanks for all your help!!!!


----------



## TigzStudio

rawdawg3234 said:


> It's a shot in the dark but i'm in need of a 4 pole xlr to 1/4" adapter for a Norse Skuld cable.. Hell any Norse series will do for that matter. HELP!!!!!!
> 
> Oh and in keeping with the forum title I am a big fan of Trevor and his cables… Hurry up and get back to work man


 
  
 Stock will be kept on hand to make extensions / adapters for those that need to match their current headphone cables
 (So you will be able to get one for sure). 
  


oqvist said:


>


 
  
 Many thanks again for hanging in there on the replacement upgrade and adapters, you have some serious patience! It is indeed the newer model.


----------



## PXSS

So....?


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

Yay! Trevor is teasing us with a website update 
  
 http://norseaudio.com/


----------



## Dubstep Girl

yes, trevors back!!!


----------



## PXSS

You mean the progenitor of OCC Litz?


----------



## thegrobe

Great to see!

Also a quick shout out to Trevor. Thanks. He helped me out with something this week. He's the man.

Can't wait to get some stuff once things are up and running.


----------



## Greed

thegrobe said:


> Great to see!
> 
> Also a quick shout out to Trevor. Thanks. He helped me out with something this week. He's the man.
> 
> Can't wait to get some stuff once things are up and running.


 
  
 Most definitely.
  
 Happy Holidays!


----------



## oqvist

Got a package of adapters in the mail today  I realized I made some misstake though I didn´t verify that the spades would fit my reciever I just took it for granted! 
  

  
 Wonder what the best ghetto mod would be. Trying to carve out the plastics? Put some wire on the spade connectors? It´s possible I get a good enough connection as seen on the picture though it´s not 100 % stable. Stripping it would feel kind of wrong.


----------



## thegrobe

Can you use a file or Dremel tool to "open" up the spacing inside the spade?


----------



## oqvist

Spade is if anything to wide but yes I suppose I could use the dremel on the plastic coverings. But anyway it did work out anyway. I do get contact.


----------



## Greed

Seems like the best way to go about it is send them back to Trevor to have them re-terminated pin style or banana. Modifying the cable yourself should be last resort.


----------



## oqvist

greed said:


> Seems like the best way to go about it is send them back to Trevor to have them re-terminated pin style or banana. Modifying the cable yourself should be last resort.


 
 It´s much easier to strip cables then solder connectors I can do that.
  
 But I am happy I don´t have to do damage to either cables or receiver. 
  
 This Yamaha RDS-440 is the best 20$ I ever spent


----------



## Greed

oqvist said:


> It´s much easier to strip cables then solder connectors I can do that.
> 
> But I am happy I don´t have to do damage to either cables or receiver.
> 
> This Yamaha RDS-440 is the best 20$ I ever spent


 
  
 Glad it all worked out.


----------



## SP Wild

I was a headphone cable sceptic, that was until I borrowed a pair of Trevors LCD2 PCOCC cable from a friend.
  
 What got me was the exquisite craftsmanship.  It didn't just look fantastic and well crafted, there was also an industrial grade durable feel to it.  And that wood...c'mon man who could have come up with this idea?
  
 But none of that would matter if, as I suspected, this cable would make no difference to the sound.
  
 Well - I now own a pair of his LCD2 cable that I purchased off him.  I've had this cable for a long time now, the cable still looks brand new.
  
 The sound?  Okay I can describe the sound now that I have experience with Class A vs Class AB amplifiers that is exactly what it was like going from AB to Class A.  I never knew my LCD2 had a slight haze and grain in its presentation of air until I plugged in Trevor's cable.  Same as switching distortions in class AB amps would cause a similar phenomena.  When this grain and haze is removed.  It allows the driver to follow the amplifier signal more accurately and therefore the headstage was very obviously bigger, allowing more room for layering which then improves imaging in 3d space.  The sound is also noticeably smoother and transient attacks are sharper.
  
 I do not own any other headphone cable and cannot compare to other LCD cables.  However I have no desire as I cannot afford the unrealistic prices of other more well known cables and cannot justify the price.  I have since tried and now own aftermarket cables of all types.  But no other cable I have comes close to the value that Trevor was able to provide.  I don't think Trevor makes much of a margin on his cables looking at how other cables are manufactured.
  
 Thanks Trevor for being able to offer someone like me, who is struggling financially, to be able to not miss out on the upper echelons of quality, luxury and durability.


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

sp wild said:


> I was a headphone cable sceptic, that was until I borrowed a pair of Trevors LCD2 PCOCC cable from a friend.
> 
> What got me was the exquisite craftsmanship.  It didn't just look fantastic and well crafted, there was also an industrial grade durable feel to it.  And that wood...c'mon man who could have come up with this idea?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Really good news to hear. Thanks for the mini-review.
  
 I check the Norse Audio site EVERY DAY to see if it's been relaunched. The moment it is I'm ordering a cable for my LCD-3's. I'm pretty much in the "won't make a difference in sound" camp myself, but I hate the look of the LCD-3 cable and the LCD-3's are such a luxurious looking pair of cans that it deserves a better-looking cable and the Norse-designed cables look soooooooo nice. If the replacement cable sounds better, that would be a huge bonus (and I'll be promptly back on here eating crow and admit that my better-sound scepticism was wrong


----------



## SP Wild

I have had these discussions about cables before and used to have heated debates in sound science.  For me, when I first heard the difference that a cable can make...I honestly was extremely baffled.  I am always a believer in science and engineering and because of this immediately sympathised with the sceptics. 
  
 I have spent years on analysing and diagnosing FlexRay digital transmissions in safety systems which require expensive high speed specialised scopes and therefor digital is digital, on or off.  Perfect or nothing.  Yet here I am avoiding fiber optics and wishing I could afford the very best transports.
  
 You will not be disappointed.  Good things come to those who wait.
  
 By the way the cable I have is the 8 wire V1.  Trevor has since improved his designs and manufacturing techniques.  It is the way of the Artisan.
  
 Edit...only just caught up on the thread and now just learned of Trevor's difficulties.  I hope all is well.  I'm thinking that Trev may need to think long term also and think of how he could protect his own "trademark" and we all know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ultrainferno

So still no new site news?


----------



## Opethian10

ultrainferno said:


> So still no new site news?




Wondering this as well.


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

opethian10 said:


> Wondering this as well.




01/2014 is almost over. In a week he'll have to update the site to say 02/2014


----------



## scootermafia

If someone wanted my trademark badly enough, they would just have to come up with a claim to it, and be willing to outspend me in court.  The legal system isn't fair.


----------



## Greed

scootermafia said:


> If someone wanted my trademark badly enough, they would just have to come up with a claim to it, and be willing to outspend me in court.  The legal system isn't fair.


----------



## Ultrainferno

So still no news? .....


----------



## MattTCG

Very uncool tbh. I have issues with how the whole thing went down.


----------



## Ravaholm

Still no new site?


----------



## Opethian10

Still shows 01/14 on the page...


----------



## TigzStudio

Sorry for the delay and lack of response lately guys, very close to taking orders again (late next week).
  
 It was an unfortunate situation, and yes I did have a trademark actually (number one rule of business).    
  
  
 Nothing will ultimately stop my passion doing what I love however.
  
 A big thank you to everyone that has shown such great support, kindness and patience during it all.


----------



## scootermafia

New logo


----------



## attilahun

You've earned all the fans and praise, looking forward to the new launch. Can't wait.


----------



## alota

i´m wait


----------



## Ultrainferno

The Facebook page changed to NA Cables


----------



## NinjaHamster

ultrainferno said:


> The Facebook page changed to NA Cables


 
 "Not Available" cables ?  LOL.


----------



## SP Wild

So can we assume Nordost is giving Trev ****?  Nordost cables are rubbish anyway - overpriced, and harsh sounding.


----------



## MattTCG

So what the heck is going on here? Is Trevor back or not?


----------



## Timmyw

matttcg said:


> So what the heck is going on here? Is Trevor back or not?


 
 Yeah he is, I got an email from him just yesterday telling me it will perhaps be week and a half till the new store front is up. He also said there will be some new goodies like new wire and other things. He said he's taking orders in the next few days.


----------



## citraian

Do I see a relaunch on the Facebook page?
Come on Trevor, you promised an email to all your customers when you relaunch


----------



## scootermafia

Patience guys, I can guarantee it really is coming.


----------



## Mimouille

scootermafia said:


> Patience guys, I can guarantee it really is coming.


Hey Peter, how are you involved in this? Did I miss something?


----------



## eostoich

Take my money Trevor!! I go green with envy everytime I see one of your cables.


----------



## citraian

What do we have here?
 https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1982106_744495395616535_1580835022_n.jpg


----------



## MattTCG

Seems like a jpeg. Still nothing from Trevor, the promised website or anything.
  
 (Trevor, you can disregard my email request at this point).


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

Yes, I have to admit to being somewhat frustrated that there is no news after repeated promises of something. For me personally, I'm now in my 6th month of "wait just a few more weeks". I understand that relaunching a business takes time, but I'm pretty close to the point where I'm feeling I must reluctantly go somewhere else to obtain a cable. I wish I didn't feel this way, because I think Trevor's cables look beautiful and I really want one, but I also really want to replace my stock cable with something better.


----------



## zenpunk

Since the demise of Norse Audio there have only been a string of failed promises. Personally, I would be very worry about ordering anything from Trevor again.


----------



## Greed

So much drama...


----------



## alota

For me, Trevor is a great person.
 but too much people waits the return of norseaudio.
 at this point, i think that is important this question: norseaudio in or out???
 c´mon Trevor...


----------



## TigzStudio

Hey guys sorry for the lack of update here on headfi!
  
 We actually are actively doing business at this time with our new changes.  We had a mailing list created but some could have been missed in regards to getting more information out to you, so sincere apologies on that.  I will make sure to look and see if anyone was missed on recent inquiries and send you the requested information/pictures asap. 
  
 Fortunately the store is nearly done and will make life a bit easier for folks instead of having to deal with emailing to get information etc., its been a long time coming. 
 The main site will forward to the new site and store by no later than 3/11-3/12. (see edit below)
  
 Apologies for not getting a post here on head-fi sooner, but as MOT I am limited by the things I can say on the forums in regards to business.  So the best route is currently
 through email, or now by phone. 
  
 Once again if your email was missed on receiving the updated information please
 do not hesitate to send another. it will get answered quickly. 
  
_edit: for email please see main site welcome page_
  
_edit:  informational new site page 03/12, all the rest 03/14_


----------



## citraian

Trevor,
I think it would be a good idea to repost the current contact email address since some might not know it


----------



## songmic

With the launch of the new website, will the email address change? Or will it still remain the same, as norseaudio@gmail.com?


----------



## TigzStudio

songmic,
  
 All emails sent to old email address will automatically forward to new address, so one can send email to either and get same response time.


----------



## songmic

It's here.
 http://www.norneaudio.com/


----------



## thegrobe

Awesome.... I see something on there about iem cables! "Skog" series. I'm ready for one....


----------



## alota

Nice.
 if i´m right the norne was the first cable???


----------



## drez

IIRC Norn was the litz occ copper in cotton cable, not sure if it was the first, but it sure was a fantastic cable.


----------



## citraian

Nice, Trevor kept his promise with the 03/12 storefront launch. Let's see the actual store on 03/14


----------



## alota

drez said:


> IIRC Norn was the litz occ copper in cotton cable, not sure if it was the first, but it sure was a fantastic cable.



You're right.
I had one norn and was not the first


----------



## TigzStudio

drez said:


> IIRC Norn was the litz occ copper in cotton cable, not sure if it was the first, but it sure was a fantastic cable.


 


alota said:


> Nice.
> if i´m right the norne was the first cable???


 
  
 Hey guys. 
  
 The new name primarily was decided on as it keeps with original motif, and not much of a change. 
  
 Our first cable ever was not litz.  That did not come until 2011. 
  
 note: 
 Our overall design first in cables was also not in cotton jacket itself or overarching fine stranded litz design (nor was it the combination of the two), this credit of being first
 with those two features belongs elsewhere in industry. 
  
 Just want to clarify that for all, or any underlying confusion out there. 
  
 please email if interested in our particular design firsts & history as I am limited in what can be said here on the forums as MOT
  
 Thanks!


----------



## LilBuck

That red skoll series looks amazing. Should we just email for pricing? Interested in HD800 cable specifically.
  
 Will you have the weight of the cables included when there is more detailed information available?
  
 The new site looks fantastic, well done.


----------



## alota

tigzstudio said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> The new name primarily was decided on as it keeps with original motif, and not much of a change.
> 
> ...


 

 my mistake
 i had the first cable and the norn
 memory deceived me


----------



## TigzStudio

lilbuck said:


> That red skoll series looks amazing. Should we just email for pricing? Interested in HD800 cable specifically.
> 
> Will you have the weight of the cables included when there is more detailed information available?
> 
> The new site looks fantastic, well done.


 
  
  
 Thanks Buck,  yes just send an email and the exact weight of any cable can be provided with all other information.  
 Will make sure to list the weights on the product info. pages as well.


----------



## citraian

We want the Draugr Trevor!


----------



## preproman

Hey Trevor,
  
 Got any pure silver cables on the horizon?


----------



## TigzStudio

preproman said:


> Hey Trevor,
> 
> Got any pure silver cables on the horizon?


 
  
 Sure do!
  
 There are a number of series coming out over the next couple of months in addition to launch series.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Red cable!


----------



## IndieGradoFan

Trevor just shipped my new Sköll cables for LCD-X and HE-500. I went with pigtails for the HE-500 and the mini-XLR adapter system on the amp end with adapters for 6.3mm and RSA. Trevor was great to work with, even accommodating a last minute change to my order despite being busy with getting the store going.


----------



## askjeebs

Here's hoping that clover day of March comes soon. Waiting for this site to go up is painful.
  
 My wallet is appreciating the wait though.


----------



## citraian

Tell me about it. I'm accessing the site 5 times a day like I'm getting a free cable when it opens )


----------



## TigzStudio

Hey guys, the site is about 98% right now, the last 2% is just doing some test runs (shipping, tax, etc), minor tweaks and refinement here and there.  So its really close right now.    
 Goal was to have it clean and easy to navigate.  Any constructive feedback when its up is always welcomed however.  
  
 I want a St. Patty day launch so am burning rubber on it,  but it could be up until around 11:30pm PST before live, down the the _wire_!  
*Wish me luck!*


----------



## rnadell

tigzstudio said:


> Hey guys, the site is about 98% right now, the last 2% is just doing some test runs (shipping, tax, etc), minor tweaks and refinement here and there.  So its really close right now.
> Goal was to have it clean and easy to navigate.  Any constructive feedback when its up is always welcomed however.
> 
> I want a St. Patty day launch so am burning rubber on it,  but it could be up until around 11:30pm PST before live, down the the _wire_!
> *Wish me luck!*


 
 What is the website address?


----------



## kkcc

rnadell said:


> What is the website address?




Norneaudio dot com.


----------



## drez

tigzstudio said:


> Hey guys, the site is about 98% right now, the last 2% is just doing some test runs (shipping, tax, etc), minor tweaks and refinement here and there.  So its really close right now.
> Goal was to have it clean and easy to navigate.  Any constructive feedback when its up is always welcomed however.
> 
> I want a St. Patty day launch so am burning rubber on it,  but it could be up until around 11:30pm PST before live, down the the _wire_!
> *[COLOR=006400]Wish me luck![/COLOR]*




Good luck!


----------



## citraian

tigzstudio said:


> Hey guys, the site is about 98% right now, the last 2% is just doing some test runs (shipping, tax, etc), minor tweaks and refinement here and there.  So its really close right now.
> Goal was to have it clean and easy to navigate.  Any constructive feedback when its up is always welcomed however.
> 
> I want a St. Patty day launch so am burning rubber on it,  but it could be up until around 11:30pm PST before live, down the the _wire_!
> *[COLOR=006400]Wish me luck![/COLOR]*



Best of luck!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Store looks good. I still love the look of the Norne and Reign with the sleeves. Beauties!


----------



## askjeebs

Who's going to be the first to try ordering something? I would but they don't yet have everything I'm after on the website (no speaker taps).


----------



## Ultrainferno

I was looking for a SE to banana adapter as well


----------



## citraian

I just accesed the site on mobile and there are two things I noticed
1 You can't select the headphone type anywhere for Draugh
2 A picture with the splitter types would be great


----------



## TigzStudio

Thank you for the feedback guys, I am sure I am going to need to be refining and tweaking over the next weeks here.  I really appreciate the help / feedback on the site and I will continue to try and fix any issues you guys find.  Any questions you have or if you cant find something please send me an email.  Speaker taps were accidentally missed and we just forgot to add them to the drop down.  Sorry, will be done today!  
  
  
 edit:  citrain, thank you I will make sure to get splitter images added for each type up this week.  
  
 edit:  functional drop down issues mentioned were fixed.


----------



## Ravaholm

Whats the Runic Series?
  
 Also any chance of a 16x24awg cable?


----------



## TigzStudio

ravaholm said:


> Whats the Runic Series?
> 
> Also any chance of a 16x24awg cable?


 
 In regards to braids, 8 / 12 will probably be the max. 
 The site is still being continuously updated, but please just shoot an email for any info. requests.
 I am limited in the scope of what I can post here on forums as MOT and want to follow the set guidelines.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Is it me or can't I find a SE to banana plug adapter?


----------



## Jamppa

Received a red sköll for alpha dogs and a reign 24 cable for my lcd-2's a few days ago.
 Real fast shipping and the cables were nicely packaged.
 The cables are really well built and look nice. 
 The reign24 is a beast of a cable.


----------



## scott5526

You should offer sleeved versions of that reign 24 and the draug!


----------



## askjeebs

Sleeving on the Draug would turn it into an electron hose, as has been aptly put before in this thread. The sleeved Skoll is already about as thick as a pinky finger and looks like it barely gets into some of the connectors.


----------



## TooPoor

Loving my new Norse cable for my HE-500. Trevor was awesome to deal with. Service and quality are top notch.


----------



## Fireboy

I got mine!! Skoll sleeved for my HD650's


----------



## Anavel0

Very nice setup, Fireboy.


----------



## rydenfan

Email sent for cable for LCD2's. Look forward to discussing options...


----------



## Adamora

Just placed an order for the Skoll Brown sleeved headphone cables, 5 ft with an ALO Balanced termination.
  
 Customer service up until now has far exceeded my expectations, Trevor's willingness to work with just about anyone is just fantastic, I'll update you guys as soon as I receive them!


----------



## rydenfan

Trevor I sent you an email about 5 days ago. Did you receive it?


----------



## TigzStudio

scott5526 said:


> You should offer sleeved versions of that reign 24 and the draug!


 
  


askjeebs said:


> Sleeving on the Draug would turn it into an electron hose, as has been aptly put before in this thread. The sleeved Skoll is already about as thick as a pinky finger and looks like it barely gets into some of the connectors.


 
  
 Hey guys, indeed it would make it a bit larger, but even more so the labor added is a bit too much with a cable
 that already has a lot of time involved on the build.  Because each conductor would have to be manually sleeved currently. 
  


rydenfan said:


> Trevor I sent you an email about 5 days ago. Did you receive it?


 
  
 Ryden please PM me your email address and I will run a search.  I will also check the spam folder now to see if maybe anything was missed. 
 If you don't receive a reply in 1-3 hours, please try sending it again.  Another option is to use the "contact us" enquiry form on the site which will always
 get to the inbox.


----------



## rydenfan

MAJOR shoutout to Trevor!! Some of the best service I have ever experienced. He answered all of my questions promptly and in great detail. I just ordered a cable and cannot wait to hear if


----------



## Stapsy

I must agree with previous posters that Trevor has provided me with exemplary service.  He has really gone above and beyond in his service.  In that regard alone I highly recommend Trevor.
  
 I have been throughly enjoying my Norne Audio Draug cable with my HD800s.  Nothing else has come close in performance.  Once you factor in price it is really a no brainer.  I am anxiously awaiting the time when I can place my next order!


----------



## askjeebs

This is another vouch for Trevor's amazing service. He was an absolute gentleman when working through the minor shipping issue that occurred with my order.
  
 The cable itself is beautiful, and even little things like the logos on the heatshrink line up with each other. 10ft black sleeved Skoll, with speaker tap, 1/4 inch TRS and Audeze to HiFiMan adapters. I'd take photos but I don't think I can do them justice.


----------



## Theogenes

Just wanted to drop by quickly and confirm that what everyone has said about the stellar service offered by Trevor is absolutely, unequivocally true. After purchasing an LCD-2 cable from him a few years ago (before his cables had series names... he told me mine was the predecessor to the first Norn cable), I went back to purchase a few adapters for various things. (He still has the same type of cable as I purchased originally on hand). There was a bit of a mix-up on one of the adapters, and as soon as I brought it to his attention, Trevor went considerably above and beyond to make sure that I was not just fixed up, but felt so well-taken care of that I actually had to decline some of his generosity. I know have an adapter that fits my needs even better than the original would have, and came out significantly ahead in the whole deal overall-- and the adapter itself is absolutely gorgeous, of course!!
  
 In my experience, issues are always going to happen with companies, no matter what-- the major point of differentiation is how those companies respond to issues, and how they leave their customers feeling at the end. Without reservation, I can wholeheartedly recommend Trevor and his company to anyone who might have an interest, and I'll be purchasing cables from him as long as he keeps selling them. 
  
 Keep on truckin' Trevor... You guys are just incredible. Cheers!!


----------



## kupleh

Ordered the Skoll sleeved and as other mentioned the service is top notch.
 Trevor doesn't hesitate explain things and prompt reply as well.


----------



## Adamora

I have received my *Skoll Sleeved Brown* 5ft cables from Trevor for my LCD-2's!
  
 First and Formost, a shout out to Trevor for being the most Welcoming/Hospitable/Caring Person I've ever had the pleasure to deal with, Bar none.
 He has gone above and beyond in satisfying me with my purchase and always left me with a smile on face.
 Thank you so much for your amazing service Trevor.
  
 Onto the cables.
 ---
  
 Now my Audiophile vocabulary is slightly on the pathetic side but I'll try and explain the differences I've experienced after burning them in for 8 hours.
  
 (A short note about the build quality, Simply fantastic, feels premium through and through, I don't see myself owning a pair of cables from anyone else for a long time.)
  
*Highs:* Now my LCD-2's were leaning towards a bright sound signature in the higher frequencies, to the point of sometimes making me flinch in surprise.
 The Skoll's helped tame the higher frequencies by a mild amount but it decreased the amount of fatigue I get after 1-2 hours of listening, which makes it all so worth it.
  
 One might even say it slightly recessed the highs (around 5-7%).
  
*Mid-range: *Oh the mids, the delicious mids, I never knew the LCD-2's could be so punchy/revealing. Now i critically listened to an album for the past week to keep tabs on the burn in of the LCD-2, so I know every single track by heart.
  
 When I started hearing sounds that were hidden deep within the tracks I knew these cables were something special, not only that, but they made electronic music a joy to listen to! It's like my headphones are being ripped apart with the sheer amount of emphasis being produced.
 The LCD-2's already had these characteristics before the cables, but they weren't fully fleshed out, so to speak, a bit restricted, North Korean government style. Now though, it's just performing at its fullest potential.
  
 The simplest way to describe the difference is to say that It took everything amazing about the LCD-2's, and pushed the envelope by 15%.
  
*Low-end: *As others have noted, these cables did not drastically increase the amount of bass that is produced by the LCD-2's, but it did Tighten them up greatly, from flabby to controlled is the easiest way I can describe it without getting a brain aneurysm.
 Now I don't know if this a placebo effect, but it feels like the LCD-2's able to produce bass that's a bit deeper down the depths of the track, It might be the cables transparent nature that brings out the deepest confines of a tracks bass pit.
  
 Another way of describing it to people who may have owned Denon's D#000 Line up some time in their lives is to compare it with Mark-lawton's Dyna-mat mod, But unlike MarkL's mod, the amount of bass produced did not decrease in the slightest, instead, it increased it!
  
*Soundstage:* I wont lie, my DacMagic Plus is not so great with instrument separation and there is no feeling of...Air, it's a bit of a flunky in this department.
  
 Hope you actually understood that, so on to the cables effect regarding this matter, They did not improve the feeling of Openness/Airiness by a whole lot, its barely noticeable on my setup to be honest, instrument separation though? yeah, it improved that, in spades.
 From jumbled to discernible is the simplest way to describe it, my setup thoroughly needed it, the effect might not be so pronounced for other avid listeners due to different combinations of amplifying/sources, or I might be going insane!!
 ---
  
 Well, that's it for my first ever cable review, I hope i explained everything in a manner which does not make a person want to break his monitor in frustration.
  
 Feel free to ask any questions regarding the cables!


----------



## Adamora

I just ordered a Type Six Series ( New cable introduced on the main page =D ) Dual XLR to ALO Balanced Adaptor from Trevor, I should receive it in a few days, I'll dole out my impressions once I do.


----------



## TooPoor

A few days ago I, too, ordered a new Type 6 cable for my LFF Engimas. Trevor was awesome, as always.


----------



## rydenfan




----------



## TooPoor

So jealous of the Auralic stack! My red Norne cable should be coming in soon as well...


----------



## Audio 1

Looking mighty finr Mr. Rydenfan!


----------



## Adamora

I just got my Type Six Adapter with the Valab rhodium XLR connectors, I'll be posting in-depth impressions soon, but for now, all I can say is that I never knew what a veil really sounded like until today.


----------



## rydenfan

audio 1 said:


> Looking mighty finr Mr. Rydenfan!




Thank you, Sir!!


----------



## citraian

I finally got my Draug Cu HD 800 cable from Trevor and once again I must commend the great service and quality that he provides. Just splendid!
  
 A picture of my cable taken from the web store (yep, the one on the site is mine  )


----------



## Mahdi8

I'm interested on getting one for HD800. Any impressions on how it sounds compared to the stock cable?
 Quote:


citraian said:


> I finally got my Draug Cu HD 800 cable from Trevor and once again I must commend the great service and quality that he provides. Just splendid!
> 
> A picture of my cable taken from the web store (yep, the one on the site is mine  )


----------



## songmic

It seems that the new upcoming Type 6 cable will be called the Vanquish Series... so hardcore.


----------



## TooPoor

I should be receiving my Type 6 tomorrow! Unfortunately I have to wait until my LFF Enigma is finished before I can try the new cable out...


----------



## scootermafia

I'd just like to add that Trevor's Vanquish cable is the first type6 litz in the headphone world, so whatever you see in the future...you saw it here first!


----------



## citraian

Sorry, I prefer not to comment on this yet since the stock cable is currently away


----------



## citraian

Can someone shed some light on the Vanquish series?
What materials does it have and how is it different?


----------



## Mahdi8

What about quick first impressions?  would you recommend the pairing with HD800?
 Quote:


citraian said:


>


----------



## drez

Cables need burn in- like a week or two.


----------



## TooPoor

Just came in today:
  
 (Vanquish Series, LCD2/3 mini XLR for use with LFF Enigma)

  
 Has anyone talked about how awesome Trevor is to deal with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





? Super fast, unbelievably supportive, etc etc. He will certainly be recabling all my future headphones (lucky me, unlucky for my wallet).


----------



## citraian

Again, I didn't listen to the stock cable for some time so take what I say with a big pinch of salt. From what I remember the Draug cable is better than the stock one in pretty much all areas especially bass  And the looks and confort are great too.


----------



## Adamora

Sweet baby jesus. I've been rocking the Skoll's for 2 weeks (or was it 3, my memory is horrible), and they've already opened up my LCD-2's so much, they put a massive stupid grin on my face every time I listen to them.
  
 Then I received the Vanquish Adapters, Valab Rhodium coated Dual XLR's with an ALO balanced 4 pin connection.
  
 What these adapters did was nothing short of astonishing for me, the other cable I was using was an RCA interconnect made by Audioquest, they are literal garbage in my eyes after listening to the vanquish series.
  
 So after realizing i wasted 25 dollars on the audio quest cables i promptly threw them out of my window.
  
 The Vanquish adapters removed a veil I never knew existed, they also increased clarity by a good amount (guessing the veil got in the way of that), if I was to put it into percentage I'd go so far as to say around 10%, As if your ears are halfway into a pool of water.
  
 If your rocking some Norse Audio cables without pairing the source with the same caliber of cable, your missing out on some serious Audiophile nirvana.
  
 ---
  
 I just received the Vanquish (Type Six Series) cable for my LCD-2's, Since the skolls made such a difference i decided to dip into the newer offering as well.
  
 Now they haven't been burnt in at all but as soon as I put them on the difference between the skoll and the vanquish series was immediately apparent, while the vanquish was still muddy due to not being burnt in, the sound stage was increased dramatically, I'll post more impressions once they've been burnt in for 48 hours (By Trevor's recommendation).
  
 Thank you once more Trevor for your amazing service and cables.


----------



## kkcc

Anyone rocking the Skog IEM cables or were they never really produced? I was eyeing them when Trevor relaunched but just found it's no longer listed on the site?


----------



## TigzStudio

kkcc said:


> Anyone rocking the Skog IEM cables or were they never really produced? I was eyeing them when Trevor relaunched but just found it's no longer listed on the site?


 
  
 kkcc, it will actually be added back up in a few days with some others.


----------



## Adamora

*A Brief rundown of my impressions between the Skoll and Vanquish series.*

 So far, The Skoll's seem to have the uncanny ability to make Deeper frequencies (Drums/rumbles/General flatulence) Slam into your eardrum with a force that can only be described with explicit sexual terms.

 BUT, while the Vanquish takes away some of that sweet oh so sweet ear violation (In percentages I'd stick it down to 7-10%), it brings in a substantial amount of clarity and a widening in sound stage that is addicting to say the least.

 It also pushes the Lower Mid-range back a bit whilst elevating the Mid-Highs up to the front stage, creating a lovely nearly equal balance, which is immediately noticeable on Female vocals (Within temptation) and electronic tracks (The Glitch Mob).

 I would label the skolls as an avid electronic music listeners wet dream, Whilst the Vanquish is more of an all rounder, eradicating most, if not all ear fatigue I've experienced with the original  lcd-2 cable ( The skoll's helped but it still was there, lingering in a dark corner waiting to give me a god damn headache ), So it looks like the Vanquish is going to be my main cable from now on till the LCD-2's bite the dust! (or another cable is released that improves on the vanquish!)

*-----*

*Skoll LCD-2 Cable burn in time:* 150~ Hours

*Vanquish LCD-2 Cable Burn in time:* 15~ Hours (_recommended being 48 hours, I'm getting there._)

*Vanquish XLR-ALO Balanced Burn in time:* 80~ Hours

*-----*

 I hope these impressions help you decide on which cable you end up choosing.

_*Note:* I hope my use of Lower-mid's and Mid-highs was understandable, please do inform me if the terms end up confusing you :x_


----------



## citraian

I still don't understand the Vanquish  What materials does it have? What makes the new arrangement type so special?


----------



## blownaway

Thanks for your comparisons of the Skoll vs Vanquish.  I just ordered my Vanquish cable from my HD650 today. Here is what choose for my portable set up ....
.
 4 ft. Vanquish Series - 4x24awg (7-core per conductor, 28 dampening cores total) - Litz OCC Modified Type 6 Sennheiser HD650 headphone cable 
 options:
 - Viablue 1/8" slim mini
 - Splitter option: Makassar Ebony (engraved,metallic gold fill)
 - Added strain relief at Viablue and HD650 connector
 - Length of breakout at 10.0-10.5""
 - Bare / No sleeve 
  
Plus I ordered a custom IC to go between my RWAK120-S and my Vorzuge Pure II amp.
  
5.5" (tip to tip) - Vanquish Series - mini to mini 
options: 
- Viablue (slim model) 1/8" (3.5mm) to Viablue (slim model) 1/8" (3.5mm)
- Added strain relief
- Bare (no sleeve) 
  
 Trevor has been so easy to work with. If he treats everyone like me, I imagine he'll soon have much longer lead times, For now he has about a 7 business day turnaround to ship..


----------



## Adamora

blownaway said:


> Thanks for your comparisons of the Skoll vs Vanquish.  I just ordered my Vanquish cable from my HD650 today. Here is what choose for my portable set up ....
> .
> 4 ft. Vanquish Series - 4x24awg (7-core per conductor, 28 dampening cores total) - Litz OCC Modified Type 6 Sennheiser HD650 headphone cable
> options:
> ...


 
  
 Your going to love your setup, please post your impressions once you receive them, I want to know what changes you interpret with your current Amp/Dac setup.


----------



## kupleh

Can't wait to try Skoll on the LCD 2. 
 If I can tell the difference between Skoll and factory cable looks like I'll be following Adamora path in the future.


----------



## Adamora

citraian said:


> I still don't understand the Vanquish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 There's this explanation on the Storefront =)
  

  


 Pretty much sums up the internal differences!
  


kupleh said:


> Can't wait to try Skoll on the LCD 2.
> If I can tell the difference between Skoll and factory cable looks like I'll be following Adamora path in the future.


 
  
 Post your impressions of before/after burn in!


----------



## citraian

I saw the storefront but I wouldn't call that an explanation


----------



## TigzStudio

The page will be up so


citraian said:


> I saw the storefront but I wouldn't call that an explanation


 
 Will shoot you an email citraian. 
 Will have the specs up on site pretty soon, been a bit busy trying to get stuff out the door.


----------



## groovyd

Bought 3 custom Skoll cables from Trevor and he did an unsurpassed job of excellent customer support.  Really a great guy to do business with and the cables of course are very nice but what made the experience better then anything else was really Trevor and his authentic interest in getting you what you are looking for and helping you make the decisions on all aspects of the cabling.


----------



## citraian

tigzstudio said:


> The page will be up so
> Will shoot you an email citraian.
> Will have the specs up on site pretty soon, been a bit busy trying to get stuff out the door.



No problem Trevor, you know I'm patient 
I was just curious to see what did you came up with now since your previous cables were nothing short of great


----------



## icebear

The Vanquish now up there on the site :
  
 http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Norne-Vanquish-OCC-Litz-Headphone-Cable-Audeze-Hifiman-Sennheiser-AKG-Astell-Kern-AK240
  
 Mine should already be in the mail.
 I'll give it some burn in with a dual 3-pin XLR to SE adapter until the GSX-MkII arrives and then it will be used balanced.
 Where's the mail man ... ?!


----------



## TooPoor

HD800+GS-X balanced = Heaven


----------



## gjc11028

How does the vanquish compare with the reign? Thanks for any insights


----------



## preproman

gjc11028 said:


> How does the vanquish compare with the reign? Thanks for any insights


 
  
 +1 and what's the TOTL cable now?


----------



## Fireboy

Just ordered my Vanquish cable for my LCD-2, so I'll let you know in a couple weeks what I think of it. My second cable from Trevor. First cable was a sleeved Skoll for my Senn HD650 and it's a superb cable.


----------



## kupleh

I'm starting burning the cable (Skoll). The first impression compare to stock cable it does somehow increase mid, high, and clarity a bit but the bass seems a bit lesser to my ear, maybe its the impact of bring the mid/high more forward.
 I mostly use Emotiva XDA-2 - Vali at the moment so maybe the it does not show their true potential though.


----------



## songmic

preproman said:


> gjc11028 said:
> 
> 
> > How does the vanquish compare with the reign? Thanks for any insights
> ...


 
  
 The Reign is a legacy product and will probably be discontinued, so I suppose Vanquish is gonna be the TOTL... until a new silver flagship cable comes out.


----------



## TigzStudio

preproman said:


> +1 and what's the TOTL cable now?


 
  


songmic said:


> The Reign is a legacy product and will probably be discontinued, so I suppose Vanquish is gonna be the TOTL... until a new silver flagship  cable comes out.


 
  
 Hey guys,
  
 Indeed Reign 24 was just a limited time release.
 TOTL at this point in time is the Vanquish yes.


----------



## Adamora

kupleh said:


> I'm starting burning the cable (Skoll). The first impression compare to stock cable it does somehow increase mid, high, and clarity a bit but the bass seems a bit lesser to my ear, maybe its the impact of bring the mid/high more forward.
> I mostly use Emotiva XDA-2 - Vali at the moment so maybe the it does not show their true potential though.


 
  
  
 The bass/impact showed up for me after 24 hours of pink noise burn-in :3.


----------



## gjc11028

tigzstudio said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Indeed Reign 24 was just a limited time release.
> TOTL at this point in time is the Vanquish yes.




Fair enough, To ask a different way. I have the reign 24, as does preproman I think. Would the vanquish be an improvement and if so by how much?


----------



## akhyar

To those that have already received their Vanquish, just wanna know how is the ergonomic of the cable? Light? Pliable?
Am thinking of getting a 4-pin xlr cable for my HD800 and Vanquish is within my comfortable budget of $300.
Dont want to spend so much or wait for more then a month for the cable to arrive


----------



## TigzStudio

gjc11028 said:


> Fair enough, To ask a different way. I have the reign 24, as does preproman I think. Would the vanquish be an improvement and if so by how much?


 
  
 Hey GJC, please send over an email if possible as I am limited in what I can discuss here as MOT (member of the trade).


----------



## citraian

akhyar said:


> To those that have already received their Vanquish, just wanna know how is the ergonomic of the cable? Light? Pliable?
> Am thinking of getting a 4-pin xlr cable for my HD800 and Vanquish is within my comfortable budget of $300.
> Dont want to spend so much or wait for more then a month for the cable to arrive



I think the Draug cable is still Trevor's only full copper cable and will be a better choice for the HD 800s. I have it and I like it a lot


----------



## kkcc

citraian said:


> I think the Draug cable is still Trevor's only full copper cable and will be a better choice for the HD 800s. I have it and I like it a lot




I have the copper based Norn2 and it pairs really well with my HD800 with great ergonomics! A few local headfiers who were considering Q (there is a local store selling Q) was swayed by me to look into NorneAudio now.


----------



## Mahdi8

citraian said:


> I think the Draug cable is still Trevor's only full copper cable and will be a better choice for the HD 800s. I have it and I like it a lot




I thought vanquish is also pure copper cable


----------



## citraian

I think it's a hybrid of copper and silver. Trevor, please correct me if I'm wrong here.


----------



## akhyar

Thanks for all your replies guys.
 I copied and paste this info from Vanquish page 
 4x24awg, 7-core per conductor, 28 total dampening cores, hybrid cu and ag(cu) fine stranded modified type 6 occ litz. 
  
 For Draug cable:
The Draug utilizes 8x24awg (24-wire) highest purity Litz occ with option of either pure cu or a mix of cu and ag coated cu in our Tri Multiconductor geometry.  
  
 Maybe Trevor can confirmed this info.
  
 So you guys reckon I'll be better serve with full copper cable for HD800?


----------



## Mahdi8

Oh no I totally miss that ordering vanquish for hd800 thinking it was pure copper. Just emailed Trevor. I hope its not too late to change my order


----------



## TigzStudio

It is not pure copper no, it is a mix in each conductor, three bundles cu and three bundles silver coated cu.


----------



## TigzStudio

citraian said:


> I think it's a hybrid of copper and silver. Trevor, please correct me if I'm wrong here.


 
 Silver is July release.
  
 edit:  Mahdi, reply sent via email.


----------



## Mahdi8

Thanks for the reply Trevor. Its really great when a seller actually reply their customer queries as quick as you





tigzstudio said:


> Silver is July release.
> 
> edit:  Mahdi, reply sent via email.


----------



## citraian

mahdi8 said:


> Thanks for the reply Trevor. Its really great when a seller actually reply their customer queries as quick as you



Yeap, Trevor takes really good care of his customers


----------



## Mahdi8

All sorted now. Changed my order to Draug for my HD800. Can't wait to try it now


----------



## citraian

mahdi8 said:


> All sorted now. Changed my order to Draug for my HD800. Can't wait to try it now



Believe me, it's a great cable and its looks are to die for


----------



## icebear

I got my 14" Vanquish last Friday and gave it a couple of hours burn in before listening, then Sat. as we were out some more hours. So it might have like only 15hrs. It's a dual 3-pin XLR configuration (Furutech XX) for HD800 and I'm using it with a Norne Sköll XLR to SE (Oyaide) adapter into my e20 DAC.
  
 Whatever reservation might exists that "silver is a no go" with the HD800 and therefore the Vanquish might not be first choice, all rubbish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. There is no sibilance what so ever.
  
 I listened to Miles Davis (Someday my Prince will come) pressing the highest notes out of his horn. I listened to the latest Iiro Rantala album (trio with piano, violin and cello): highly dynamic, fast and powerful but smooth at the same time.
 I got a 3 CD box of Bill Evans complete recordings at the Vanguard '61 (Riverside, K2 remaster). So eerily realistic that several times I removed the HD800 to check if something was going on in the house. But it was just ambient crowd noise from the recording : glasses clinging, coins dropping, chatter. LaFaro's bass sounds so unmistakably woody, you can almost touch it. Paul Motian's drums have a body to them. You don't just hear the kick or stick hitting the surface, the drum's whole body emits the sound. You hear them discussing what to play next and walking on the creaking stage. All these details and the energy in the playing of these three musicians ...
 The entire magic of this unique performance gets transported in a first rate "you are there" fashion. You feel like being in the small space of the Vanguard, in the middle of the audience, being part of a historic event in a NY city basement 53 years ago. It doesn't get much better than this.
  
 The Vanquish lets you hear just that bit more of details than the HD800 stock cable to make the listening experience even more enjoyable. Everything sounds more relaxed and realistic. I can't wait how the performance will be with a GSX-MkII going actually balanced w/o the adapter.
 Great design and incredible value, Trevor !


----------



## Mahdi8

Great to know vanquish works well with hd800 my only reason to go with draug is until I made my order there is no review of hd800 and vanquish. Now I might consider it for future purchase. Thanks for the review @icebear


----------



## akhyar

Excellent review @icebear
Just like @Mahdi8 posted above, there wasn't any user impression on the combination of the Vanquish and HD800 until yours.
The thing that attracts me to the Vanquish is the form factor


----------



## songmic

icebear said:


> I got my 14" Vanquish last Friday and gave it a couple of hours burn in before listening, then Sat. as we were out some more hours. So it might have like only 15hrs. It's a dual 3-pin XLR configuration (Furutech XX) for HD800 and I'm using it with a Norne Sköll XLR to SE (Oyaide) adapter into my e20 DAC.
> 
> Whatever reservation might exists that "silver is a no go" with the HD800 and therefore the Vanquish might not be first choice, all rubbish
> 
> ...


 
  
 Pics please!


----------



## icebear

Hi there, yes it looks gorgeous and is totally comfortable.
 It is surprisingly light for how the 4 strand braiding looks.
 Some pics will follow, promise.


----------



## icebear

Here you go folks, as promised : pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  

  

  

  
 PS:
 The sleeve color is not really that nice in the pics as in reality.
 I just used my auto focus p/s w/o white balance and handheld.


----------



## blownaway

Those sure look great. I like.


----------



## wahsmoh

I just ordered the Vanquish cables for my Alpha Dog. Maybe my AD will be one of the first of it's kind? 
  
 **NEW** Vanquish Series OCC Litz 7-core, modified Type 6 Headphone Cable (first ever produced in industry) 
   - Length: 6 ft. 
   - Headphone Type: Alpha Dog 
   - Sleeve Color: Bare (no sleeve) 
   - Termination: Furutech FT-763 1/4 (Rhodium plated)
   - Exotic Wood Splitter Type (not required): Zebrano (engraved)


----------



## Problem

icebear said:


> Here you go folks, as promised : pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That looks great! Was thinking of ordering the Vanquish series for my HD800 as well but it appears that there is no adapter option for the Vanquish series 
  
 Just curious, was the cable itself heavy as it looks much lighter and compact compared to the earlier Draug series


----------



## icebear

problem said:


> That looks great! Was thinking of ordering the Vanquish series for my HD800 as well but it appears that there is no adapter option for the Vanquish series
> 
> Just curious, was the cable itself heavy as it looks much lighter and compact compared to the earlier Draug series


 

 As described above, I have a Skoll adapter dual XLR to SE (which you can't tell apart visually, see pics above) and I am sure Trevor will get you any adapter or plug configuration you'll need. Just get in touch with him and discuss if you don't find it on the website. I wanted the regular Furutech XX and not the heavy duty "outdoor version" and Trevor got them for me.
  
 As for the weight: I didn't put the cable on a balance but it is surprisingly light and more flexible than the HD800 stock cable due to the braided design. The stock cable always has a bit a mind of it's own.
  
 The Vanquish is absolutely comfortable, no matter if you sit upright, laid back or fully lay down to immerse your self in the music. The cable gets out of your way mechanically and sonically.


----------



## TigzStudio

problem said:


> ....it appears that there is no adapter option for the Vanquish series


 
  


icebear said:


>


 
  
 Vanquish adapters have not been added to the site yet as currently they are only available with the headphone cable (or post). 
 Will probably add a selection menu for adapters on the page soon.  In order to get one right now you would just need to send an email request with your desired specs.


----------



## Problem

tigzstudio said:


> Vanquish adapters have not been added to the site yet as currently they are only available with the headphone cable (or post).
> Will probably add a selection menu for adapters on the page soon.  In order to get one right now you would just need to send an email request with your desired specs.


 
 Thanks for the update, will definitely contact sometime soon.


----------



## msiklvr

A very happy Norne first time customer response,
  
 I ordered a pair of Reigne cables for Audeze LCD-3 balanced, balanced to speaker out and balanced to 1/4 plug adapters. 
  
 Having no prior experience with Norne, The order was totally based on feedback on this forum.
  
 There could have been any number of positive or negative outcomes.  I asked for the best cable for the LCD-3 with either a Schiit Moljir or Luxman L-705u amp.  In the end we settled on the Reigne series for each of the cables with Abattron Xlr and Oyaide mini connectors.
  
 The results where beyond expectation.  First a credit to my paypal account for shipping later than their ship date.  Nothing to do with my resquested delivery date.  Entirely internal.  All of the items were delivered on time.  All packaged impeccably.  Everything beyond reproach.
  
 So for the most important judgment. the sound,  I;ve only listened for one week..  So far the Norne outperformes the Moon Silver;  To be fair, it is not possible to evaluate the cables with less than 100 hours of burn in.
  
 I will return with an evaluation for each cable and amp when burn in is complete;


----------



## icebear

Welcome to head-fi msiklvr,
 exact same experience here in regards to Trevor's service. Apart from the sq of my Norne Vanquish, it also seems to be a great value. The length I needed (14 ft) would have cost me an arm and a leg from the usual suspects. Trevor answered a LOT of questions very patiently before I made my final decision. Others advertise some sound "improving" (e.g. more bass/less sibilance) with their cables. I didn't have any issues with the sound of my set up, nothing to rectify. I just wanted the best signal transmission w/o any changes other than more details and consequently more sound stage and an even more realistic live feeling. And I wanted to go balanced for the incoming head amp. I was coming from the stock HD800 cable and have not experimented with any other cables - and won't be in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 I have listened to this 1959 recording yesterday :




 A reissue from a Spanish label: FreshSound Records.
 They claim 24 bit remaster but source : LP !
 So I am not sure if they actually played the vinyl and used a 24bit A/D as basis for the mastering. I couldn't find any further info.
 Anyway this 65 year old recording sounds phenomenal (redbook CD >exasound e20 > *Norne Vanquish* > HD800).
 All acoustic instruments: percussion, drums, piano, flute. The sound stage and separation of instruments is audiophile bliss.


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

The ExaSound e20 is an awesome DAC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Currawong

I don't normally post about any cables I own, because I don't want to be seen as favouring any particular maker (I own cables from a bunch of different people), but I wanted to share a bit of lateral thinking on my part that resulted in something pretty cool. 
  
 For a while I've been buying headphones cables terminated with a 4-pin mini-XLR along with 3-4 "tails" which connected that to TRS, balanced, 3.5mm or now the AK240. Most cable makers either do, or can do the same thing. They allows me to adapt headphones to different devices quickly without having to buy a bunch of full-length cables. With IEMs though, I though the easiest thing to do would be to terminate them for the AK240 and get "tails" adapting that to whatever. So I asked Trevor about his new IEM cable and whether he could set things up that way, with the tails/adaptors as short as possible. What he came up with is what you now see in AK240 adaptors section at the top of his site. I think he succeeded in the "short as possible" bit. Those adaptors in the photos are mine AFAIK.


----------



## citraian

A HD 800 cable comparison: http://headmania.org/2014/06/18/aftermarket-cables-for-sennheiser-hd800/


----------



## Fireboy

Got my vanquish today.


----------



## Mimouille

Has anyone tried the new IEM Vorpal hybrid cable?


----------



## Currawong

mimouille said:


> Has anyone tried the new IEM Vorpal hybrid cable?


 
  
 Yes. It opens up the treble a bit, which was nice with my JH-13s.


----------



## Mimouille

currawong said:


> Yes. It opens up the treble a bit, which was nice with my JH-13s.


Thanks. And ergonomics wise? And compared to others?


----------



## Currawong

mimouille said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. It opens up the treble a bit, which was nice with my JH-13s.
> ...


 
  
 Same as his other cables: Very soft and flexible. I was originally worried about an 8-wire (4x4) IEM cable being too thick, but it hasn't been a problem so far, as long as I don't wear glasses.


----------



## Mahdi8

Portable set-up eye candy. I'm still burning in the cables but it gave me a great first impression. This setup consist of Fiio X5 -> Norse Draug Interconnect -> Ray Samuel Intruder balanced amp -> norse draug alo to balanced adapter -> draug balanced Hd800 Cable -. HD800.
  
 by far this is the best portable (actually more transportable) setup I have heard it actually edges close sonically to my Audio GD Dac19 (PCM1704UK) tandem with a bottlehead crack + speedball.
  
 I don't wanna review the whole gear in here cos this is a cable thread but I'll review the norse draug instead compared with HD800 stock cable.
  
 Build quality. This is impressive when it first arrive i was actually was surprised on how good the build quality is. It may look big but it's no way heavy. the stock HD800 cable actually feels heavier than draug even with the huge balanced connector. When I wear it I totally forget the cable is there. it's really that comfortable to use.
  
 Bass: no contest compared to HD800 stock cable the bass is more solid, punchier and more detailed. I can now clearly tell the difference bass guitar note compared to a more uniform sound on the stock cable
  
 Mids: Really detailed but relaxed a bit pushed more a step behind the stock cable. the stock cable is more forward still detailed but more grainy
  
 Highs: really detailed smooth and extended. compared to stock cable that's sometimes can be harsh even though the stock cable is more detailed in the treble area.
  
 sound stage and instrument: this part really wows me. The sound stage is utterly huge........ with hd800 i forgot I'm listening to headphones and feel like listening to a studio monitor. it's also really deep with clear instrument separation. in comparison with the stock cable the stock cable has more air and separates instrument more but it sometimes makes the sound stage to have significant gaps. The draug fills the sound stage more but the same time retains a clear instrument separation.
  
 Service and posting: Service from Trevor is absolutely top notched. he always reply my query quickly and promise of build time is to the dot accurate. definitely one of the best online seller I have ever dealt with. I've made more order from him just because I am that satisfied with his product quality and service
  
 Hope this helps anyone considering an upgrade cable for HD800. the draug is really good match for it


----------



## scott5526

mahdi8 said:


> Portable set-up eye candy. I'm still burning in the cables but it gave me a great first impression. This setup consist of Fiio X5 -> Norse Draug Interconnect -> Ray Samuel Intruder balanced amp -> norse draug alo to balanced adapter -> draug balanced Hd800 Cable -. HD800.
> 
> by far this is the best portable (actually more transportable) setup I have heard it actually edges close sonically to my Audio GD Dac19 (PCM1704UK) tandem with a bottlehead crack + speedball.
> 
> ...


 
 Sexy looking cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Also, a portable HD800 setup... interesting.


----------



## Amish

Been searching high and low for a great cable at a somewhat fair price when I stumbled onto this thread. Here I thought I'd be spending $400+ and now I've spent $268 with tax. I was like "Oh cool he's in California like me"  then I was like..." oh yeah now I have to pay tax lol"
  
 Anywho...look forward to trying this cable with my Audeze. It has to be better than my stock cable! Thanks for pointing me towards this guy and what looks to be an amazing cable at a very fair price.
  
 Mine:
  
 Vanquish Series OCC Litz 7-core, modified Type 6 Headphone Cable
   - Length: 6 ft.
   - Headphone Type: Audeze LCD-2/LCD-3/L..
   - Sleeve Color: Dark Brown
   - Termination: Cardas GRQ SS 1/4&qu..
   - Exotic Wood Splitter Type (not required): Caribbean Rosewood
   - Connector Heatshrink: Metallic Gold


----------



## Mahdi8

scott5526 said:


> Sexy looking cables
> 
> Also, a portable HD800 setup... interesting.




I wouldn't call it portable more transportable. I wouldn't use it in a public transport per se


----------



## wahsmoh

amish said:


> Been searching high and low for a great cable at a somewhat fair price when I stumbled onto this thread. Here I thought I'd be spending $400+ and now I've spent $268 with tax. I was like "Oh cool he's in California like me"  then I was like..." oh yeah now I have to pay tax lol"
> 
> Anywho...look forward to trying this cable with my Audeze. It has to be better than my stock cable! Thanks for pointing me towards this guy and what looks to be an amazing cable at a very fair price.
> 
> ...


 
 Haha, the same things went through my mind as well. Also when I went and looked at other cable makers pages, I noticed some had like a 2 month wait. The longest I'm willing to wait is about a month. I know some people on Head-fi have waited 6 months to over a year on custom orders of gear. I will never understand why 
  
 It's also the main reason I waited to order my Alpha Dogs. There was an 8 week wait til shipping for awhile. Now there is no wait at all and they're in stock.


----------



## alv4426

Could someone post actual pictures of the new iem cable(or the other one too) attached to a iem/ciem? I had an 8 wire Norse cable before but that seems kinda crazy for an iem. Also is there any other color choice?


----------



## Amish

wahsmoh said:


> Haha, the same things went through my mind as well. Also when I went and looked at other cable makers pages, I noticed some had like a 2 month wait. The longest I'm willing to wait is about a month. I know some people on Head-fi have waited 6 months to over a year on custom orders of gear. I will never understand why
> 
> It's also the main reason I waited to order my Alpha Dogs. There was an 8 week wait til shipping for awhile. Now there is no wait at all and they're in stock.


 
 Yes I was worried as I looked at the cables from other companies I bummed at the high wait times. I'm not sure how long Norne takes but if this thread is anything to go by I might have it pretty quick!


----------



## iceman16221

Does anyone here have any impressions using one of the Norne iem cables with a Noble iem.  I am trying to decide which cable to get for my Noble 5.


----------



## Fireboy

amish said:


> Been searching high and low for a great cable at a somewhat fair price when I stumbled onto this thread. Here I thought I'd be spending $400+ and now I've spent $268 with tax. I was like "Oh cool he's in California like me"  then I was like..." oh yeah now I have to pay tax lol"
> 
> Anywho...look forward to trying this cable with my Audeze. It has to be better than my stock cable! Thanks for pointing me towards this guy and what looks to be an amazing cable at a very fair price.
> 
> ...




My vanquish is great with my lcd2.2, the stock cable was eol'd so great reason to buy another cable from Trevor. About a week for him to make. SQ improved over stock cable.


----------



## wahsmoh

Just got my Vanquish. Fantastic build quality I can't wait to hear these and give my impressions. Thank you Trevor!


----------



## intlsubband

Hi all, just a couple of questions:
  
 1. What material is the sleeve made of? it looks like some sort of fabric, but I just can't tell and I couldn't find a clear answer on the website.
 2. Is any of the 3 types of cables considered particularly recommended for the HE-500?
  
 I recently got the HE-500 with 2 additional cables, one from a very reputable cables maker, but I have to say I'm just not very happy with the cables. Both are unsleeved and I feel are not isolated enough (both have a microphonics problem). I'd like a substantial and well isolated cable, and the Norne cables look in the photos to be just that, but I can't tell what are the sleeves made of.


----------



## TooPoor

My HE-500 cable is outstanding. See my FS ad for a pic of it. Zero microphonics. Not sure exactly what the sleeve is made of though... like a shoelace I guess. Sorry I can't more accurately describe it!


----------



## Greed

Rayon


----------



## TigzStudio

The black,red,grey etc. color sleeves are custom made to our spec and yes do utilize some natural rayon fiber.
 Interconnect sleeves (varied patterns) also are custom made to our spec but with a poly blend (preferred for IC use, 32-carrier braid sleeve). 
  
  
  
 I want to apologize to all that are waiting on emails in the past few days as I have been unable to get replies out. However all emails should be replied to by this evening. 
 Further for those with pending orders that have been waiting a bit beyond original expected ship date your order will be shipping soon.  Currently aiming to get
 all orders out this week to those that have been waiting longest.


----------



## intlsubband

tigzstudio said:


> The black,red,grey etc. color sleeves are custom made to our spec and yes do utilize some natural rayon fiber.
> Interconnect sleeves (varied patterns) also are custom made to our spec but with a poly blend (preferred for IC use, 32-carrier braid sleeve).
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the answer. I'll probably put down an order in the next few days.


----------



## icebear

tigzstudio said:


> The black,red,grey etc. color sleeves are custom made to our spec and yes do utilize some natural rayon fiber.
> ....


 
 Positive, no microphonics issues with my *red sleeved *Vanquish


----------



## 62ohm

Can't wait for my Norne Skoll to arrive! Put the order for it last Tuesday, but weirdly even though I selected the international 3-5 days shipping method, the comment on the order history says _"*You will be notified upon your order shipping with tracking in approximately 8-11 business days from order date."*_
  
 I hope they would live up to the shipping method I selected, which means the cables should arrive at least by Wednesday, if not Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Mahdi8

62ohm said:


> Can't wait for my Norne Skoll to arrive! Put the order for it last Tuesday, but weirdly even though I selected the international 3-5 days shipping method, the comment on the order history says _"[COLOR=222222]*You will be notified upon your order shipping with tracking in approximately 8-11 business days from order date."*[/COLOR]_
> 
> I hope they would live up to the shipping method I selected, which means the cables should arrive at least by Wednesday, if not Monday or Tuesday.




The cables are made to order. 8-11 days is the manufacturing time


----------



## 62ohm

mahdi8 said:


> 62ohm said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait for my Norne Skoll to arrive! Put the order for it last Tuesday, but weirdly even though I selected the international 3-5 days shipping method, the comment on the order history says _"*You will be notified upon your order shipping with tracking in approximately 8-11 business days from order date."*_
> ...


 
  
 Ah I see, thanks for clearing things up mate.


----------



## NiHM

If I understand you correctly, you placed your order on the 8th? He has to make your cables. He will be done making them in approximately 8-11 business days. At that point is when your 3-5 day shipping kicks in. *nm...someone beat me to it


----------



## Lurkz

I have been poking around for a new cable for my HE560 and I'm very glad I came across Norne cables. They are absolutely gorgeous! I'm very happy to see that a pure copper solution is offered with the Draug series (which I think will look great with the HE560).

 About to pull the trigger, will report back when it comes in!
  
 Edit: Aaaaaaand done. My poor wallet


----------



## intlsubband

What is the sleeve type with the Draug series? I don't see an option to choose sleeve type/colour with Draug...


----------



## Clsmooth391

lurkz said:


> I have been poking around for a new cable for my HE560 and I'm very glad I came across Norne cables. They are absolutely gorgeous! I'm very happy to see that a pure copper solution is offered with the Draug series (which I think will look great with the HE560).
> 
> About to pull the trigger, will report back when it comes in!
> 
> Edit: Aaaaaaand done. My poor wallet


 
  
 It may look good but sounds even better. Big improvement over the stock cable in every way. I've tried the Cardas Clear (though not side by side) and to me this is considerably better.
  
  


intlsubband said:


> What is the sleeve type with the Draug series? I don't see an option to choose sleeve type/colour with Draug...


 
  
 It doesn't have a sleeve but really looks good as is.


----------



## 62ohm

mahdi8 said:


> 62ohm said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait for my Norne Skoll to arrive! Put the order for it last Tuesday, but weirdly even though I selected the international 3-5 days shipping method, the comment on the order history says _"*You will be notified upon your order shipping with tracking in approximately 8-11 business days from order date."*_
> ...


 


nihm said:


> If I understand you correctly, you placed your order on the 8th? He has to make your cables. He will be done making them in approximately 8-11 business days. At that point is when your 3-5 day shipping kicks in. *nm...someone beat me to it


 
  
 12 business days has passed and still no news about the cables I ordered... bummer


----------



## TigzStudio

62ohm said:


> 12 business days has passed and still no news about the cables I ordered... bummer


 
 A number of orders have gone beyond original estimate, but am working to finish all of these off and ship by Saturday.  Please shoot me a PM or email with your order number.
 Typically any order that has gone beyond estimated ship date will get compensation in some form.  If anyone has
 not received this shoot me an email and we will look into if you received your compensation. 
  
 edit:  62ohm have found your order and sent you an email in regards to this.


----------



## 62ohm

tigzstudio said:


> 62ohm said:
> 
> 
> > 12 business days has passed and still no news about the cables I ordered... bummer
> ...


 
  
 Wow thank you very much, your response definitely provided some comfort


----------



## Fireboy

Trevor takes care of his customers. I've bought 2x from him, and will do so again.


----------



## 62ohm

Well judging by how he treats his customers, this certainly would not be my only time buying cables from him as well.
  
 Question though, what shipping company does he use to ship the cables? I would like to track mine, and I have the tracking code but no idea of how to track it lol.


----------



## icebear

Mine was shipped with UPS (domestic for me), Trevor mentioned it in an e-mail.
 If you got a notification e-mail about the shipping with a tracking number then have a look at the fine print 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 In case you only have a tracking number just try different carrier tracking sites : UPS, FEDEX, your local NZ postal service.
 If it's not in their system you will just get a "not found" message.
 And of course you can always ask Trevor directly...


----------



## TigzStudio

62ohm said:


> Well judging by how he treats his customers, this certainly would not be my only time buying cables from him as well.
> 
> Question though, what shipping company does he use to ship the cables? I would like to track mine, and I have the tracking code but no idea of how to track it lol.


 
  
 ohm, Track at www.usps.com. 
 It looks like your item is in flight to you, as it left the SF sort facility. 
  
 In regards to shipping:
 Unless it is a special circumstance, or unless a customer requests a different carrier all shipments are done with USPS as the standard.  Express 3-5 day international is extremely reliable in my years of non stop shipping with it.  If there is a hold up it would be due to more strict customs of the country.  Another great thing about USPS for USA shipments is the domestic priority tends to only take a max 3 days (say from west coast to east coast), while ground with other shipping carrier tends to be 5+ days often times for the same.


----------



## 62ohm

tigzstudio said:


> 62ohm said:
> 
> 
> > Well judging by how he treats his customers, this certainly would not be my only time buying cables from him as well.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the reply mate, I'll be looking forward to the availability of Norne Interconnects!


----------



## 62ohm

My cable has arrived, and what an excellent craftsmanship it is!


----------



## Greed

Has anyone been in contact with Trevor recently? Very uncharacteristic recently..


----------



## icebear

greed said:


> Has anyone been in contact with Trevor recently? Very uncharacteristic recently..


 

 ???  see post #902. He answered questions for a member in NZ.
 What are you referring too ?


----------



## Greed

icebear said:


> ???  see post #902. He answered questions for a member in NZ.
> What are you referring too ?


 
  
 I'm talking about through email, not here.


----------



## scott5526

Looking forward to getting the Skoll adapter I ordered


----------



## TigzStudio

greed said:


> I'm talking about through email, not here.


 
 Greed, you have PM.


----------



## 62ohm

A bit of update, loving these Norne Skoll cables Trevor, thank you very much!


----------



## LilBuck

I see that there is a Draug 2 on your store now Trevor, any idea when there will be pics of those (color options sound intriguing).


----------



## scott5526

Liking the skoll 1/4" to 1/8" adapter I ordered.  Craftsmanship looks high and the cable seems very light and durable.
  
 Thanks


----------



## TigzStudio

62ohm said:


> A bit of update, loving these Norne Skoll cables Trevor, thank you very much!


 
  
 Your welcome!  Glad to hear it ohm! 


lilbuck said:


> I see that there is a Draug 2 on your store now Trevor, any idea when there will be pics of those (color options sound intriguing).


 
  
 Definitely going to try to get a sample pic to show a preview of what the black / red will look like perhaps by this coming weekend, it is
 the one with a bit different of a look.  The black/brown will be like the original just substituting brown for the grey. 


scott5526 said:


> Liking the skoll 1/4" to 1/8" adapter I ordered.  Craftsmanship looks high and the cable seems very light and durable.
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 yw Scott, glad you like it!


----------



## songmic

> Originally Posted by *TigzStudio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely going to try to get a sample pic to show a preview of what the black / red will look like perhaps by this coming weekend, it is
> the one with a bit different of a look.  The black/brown will be like the original just substituting brown for the grey.


 
  
 So the Draug 2 won't have cotton sleeve either?


----------



## mohdkhamsya

I'm thinking of getting the vorpal to pair with my um Merlins. Anyone has a more detailed review of the cables other than the passing comment a few pages back?


----------



## LilBuck

Any update on when pictures will be available for the Draug 2?


----------



## screwdriver

wanna see images of the new draug2  cable as well if u have them ready ..........


----------



## TigzStudio

lilbuck said:


> Any update on when pictures will be available for the Draug 2?


 
  


screwdriver said:


> wanna see images of the new draug2  cable as well if u have them ready ..........


 
  
 Sorry for the delay guys, have been extremely swamped with orders. 
 I should have a little preview up tonight or sometime tomorrow for sure.


----------



## LilBuck

No worries, was just excited to see the new cable before deciding what to get.


----------



## rohanjd

Hi guys, I just purchased the Audeze LCD-X. Currently running them with the balanced XLR-4 pin through the Sennheiser HDVD800. Haven't really had a chance to try it with my other setup - Arcam DAC => ALO Amphora
  
 I was wondering which Norne Headphone Cable would work best with the Audeze LCD-X?
  
 Thanks so much.


----------



## 62ohm

Hi Trevor,
  
 Do you have any picture of the cables without any wood splitter? I'm kinda curious of how the cables look like without them..


----------



## screwdriver

rohanjd said:


> Hi guys, I just purchased the Audeze LCD-X. Currently running them with the balanced XLR-4 pin through the Sennheiser HDVD800. Haven't really had a chance to try it with my other setup - Arcam DAC => ALO Amphora
> 
> I was wondering which Norne Headphone Cable would work best with the Audeze LCD-X?
> 
> Thanks so much.


 
 try to email trevor to ask and he will give u insight on what cables will work best .


----------



## citraian

rohanjd said:


> Hi guys, I just purchased the Audeze LCD-X. Currently running them with the balanced XLR-4 pin through the Sennheiser HDVD800. Haven't really had a chance to try it with my other setup - Arcam DAC => ALO Amphora
> 
> I was wondering which Norne Headphone Cable would work best with the Audeze LCD-X?
> 
> Thanks so much.




I think the Draug is your best bet with the LCD-X


----------



## IndieGradoFan

I use a Skoll cable with mini-XLR termination and various adapters with my LCD-X and I'm very pleased. I can't compare to Draug though, as I haven't seen them in person.


----------



## rohanjd

Thanks so much guys. Sent Trevor an e-mail...


----------



## Bossatiger

Just made a pre-order for the Draug V2 in Black/Brown 5-foot HD600/650, terminated in a Furutech FT-763 with a Makassar Ebony engraved black painted splitter. Very excited. Any idea on the wait time?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bossatiger said:


> Just made a pre-order for the Draug V2 in Black/Brown 5-foot HD600/650, terminated in a Furutech FT-763 with a Makassar Ebony engraved black painted splitter. Very excited. Any idea on the wait time?




Would love to hear how the Draug 2 matches up to your Senennheiser! What amplification/source are you using?


----------



## Bossatiger

wildcatsare1 said:


> Would love to hear how the Draug 2 matches up to your Senennheiser! What amplification/source are you using?


 
 I've been cycled through a few amps and headphones in the past year or so. I began with an HD600, went through amps including a Schiit Asgard 2, Schiit Valhalla 1 stock tubes,  Woo Audio WA7 stock tubes, and a Fostex HP-A4. I sold the WA7 a month ago, the Valhalla 2 months ago (did NOT like the Valhalla), Asgard was good but I exchanged it with a friend for his old HD650. I then sold my HD650 and HD600 and bought a pair of HD580-Jubilee. So I have the HP-A4 left, which I thought was incredibile for its price to performance ratio that I am using today. However I plan to buy the WA7 back again in the future because it is just so dang pretty and small! It also leaves me room to perhaps buy back another pair of HD800 again in the future. (HP-A4 is waaaay underpowered for HD800 but drives the HD580Jubilee well enough)


----------



## hotfever

i want Vanquish (not vorpal) for my ciem...........is it possible Trevor??


----------



## preproman

Trevor,
  
 What's up with the Silver Cables?


----------



## TigzStudio

Hey guys, first I want to apologize to anyone waiting for emails in the past few days as I have had some necessary travels (now back) across the USA and unable to get replies out promptly. 
 Working on getting the plethora of emails all answered by this evening. 
  
 For those that have preorders on the Draug2 these are now starting to ship, finally! 
  


preproman said:


>


 
  
 Prep, this is also finally set for release mid September (give or take a few days).  Will most likely post more details up in regards to the actual specs and design soon.


----------



## citraian

Hey Trevor, any news about the photo of the new red?


----------



## screwdriver

tigzstudio said:


> Hey guys, first I want to apologize to anyone waiting for emails in the past few days as I have had some necessary travels (now back) across the USA and unable to get replies out promptly.
> Working on getting the plethora of emails all answered by this evening.
> 
> For those that have preorders on the Draug2 these are now starting to ship, finally!
> ...


 
 I cant wait for the Draug 2  trevor , I hope to get it soon .


----------



## LilBuck

I see a pic of the Draug 2 up on the website, looks good from what I can see.


----------



## Stereolab42

Just got my pimped-out Vanquish Audeze cable. I can't really distinguish a SQ difference between it and my Charleston UPOCC cable; they both sound great. But I do love the build quality and snazzy looks. I will move the Charleston to my office where I want to have a cable that's less likely to draw attention.


----------



## screwdriver

lilbuck said:


> I see a pic of the Draug 2 up on the website, looks good from what I can see.


 

 I went to the site but didn't see the images ......


----------



## LilBuck

screwdriver said:


> I went to the site but didn't see the images ......


 

 If you go to the main store page on the top he has 4 rotating images, it is the 3rd of those (if that makes sense). I noticed he hasn't setup the actual Draug 2 page with images yet.


----------



## screwdriver

lilbuck said:


> If you go to the main store page on the top he has 4 rotating images, it is the 3rd of those (if that makes sense). I noticed he hasn't setup the actual Draug 2 page with images yet.


 

 saw it . tnx .  it looks good to me


----------



## hotfever

i recieved my norne skog 2 weeks ago........i took sometime toying it before posting to make sure i fully feel it the right way 
  
 My cable is for iem/ciem.........called Skog
  
 First of all,this is not one of the best when it come to finish/look...........BECAUSE IT IS THE BEST (i also had and tried many different cables form different companies)
  
 Ergonomics: top
 Tangle Resistance: top
 Memory Effect: mine was a pre-bent........it is soft but always in shape........kool
 Build Quality: top
  
 To be honest,i was very satisfied with my ciem+stock cable.........so i upgrade cable in purpose to make my combo look better ).............but i was rewarded by skog's sound quality
  
 The good things about its sound quality are :
 1/it maintain the house sound of nt6 pro (which i loved)......no extra db added at all frequencies
 2/vocal get even clearer,more details to it
 3/.........this is the most changed Skog did to my nt6 pro : the transparency and 3d space are phenomenal.......love it so much )
  
 im now a very happy customer of Norne.........and this is just begining.........im looking forward to test out more cable from Norne,especially the silver comming up
  
 Again...........thank you Trevor
  
 Some eye-candy :


----------



## tin427

Got the vorpal two weeks ago. The build quality is top notch. Though I think the connector part is a bit long. 
But its okay to accept that.
For the sonic performance, at 0-50 hours the difference between this and the stock cable from the npble k10 is rather small. But after 50 hours, this cable starts to shine. The bass! This cable is really good at improving the bass section. K10 is a pretty fun sounding ciem at stock. When i use it with a whiplash twag v2gold, it transit to a lovely sounding, voice oriented phone. With this Vorpal, the sound become a v-shaped signature. Some maynot like this, but personally I think this cable give me a good moment when listening to it. The bass is huge and deep without losing the texture. The mid still sound smooth and the clarity is there. Just a little bit recessed like the singer is one step away from you. Have I mention the imaging? The sound is more focused . Instrument seperation is better so the individual position is more accurate. The highs can be quite a problem for poor recording since the cable is not as forgiving as the v2gold . But still thete is no sibilance when it pairs with the k10. 
Overall im pleased for the performance at this price range. Good job Trevor. Will continue to support Norne Audio .


----------



## TigzStudio

Sorry guys, my replies have been a bit slower in recent days, largely due to the Draug Clog (massive labor)!
  
 First off, shooting for all preorders to be done before Sept 12, if your earlier on the list yours will ship sooner
  
 Quote:


screwdriver said:


> I cant wait for the Draug 2  trevor , I hope to get it soon .


 
 Should be shipping 09/06.
  


citraian said:


> Hey Trevor, any news about the photo of the new red?


 
 Working on revamping a bunch of pages, updating things this evening to get these up. 
  


hotfever said:


> im now a very happy customer of Norne.........and this is just begining.........im looking forward to test out more cable from Norne,especially the silver comming up
> 
> Again...........thank you Trevor


 
 Your welcome hot, glad you have enjoyed your experience.  
  


tin427 said:


> Overall im pleased for the performance at this price range. Good job Trevor. Will continue to support Norne Audio .


 
 Thanks Tin, feel free to email me anytime in regards to the heatshrink length, can always get it settled for you.


----------



## Spidermeng

tigzstudio said:


> Should be shipping 09/06.
> 
> Working on revamping a bunch of pages, updating things this evening to get these up.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi tigzstudio.

 When you will ship out my adapter ? (*Order ID:** #862*)
 I wait almost 3 week time.
  
 I sent email twice but never reply me.
 Please show me your  good customer service.

 Thanks!


----------



## TigzStudio

spidermeng said:


>


 
  
 I took a look for your email but do not see it, regardless please check your email for tracking and information.
  
  
  
 Edit:  Also replying right now to a large amount of emails, and will be checking for anything missed.  If anyone does not get a reply from me within 24-hours,
 please do not hesitate to resend that email to bump it in the inbox just in case I missed it.  Thanks! Again apologies for any slower replies recently.


----------



## Spidermeng

tigzstudio said:


> I took a look for your email but do not see it, regardless please check your email for tracking and information.


 


 Finally received your mail , thanks!


----------



## Leo888

hotfever said:


> i recieved my norne skog 2 weeks ago........i took sometime toying it before posting to make sure i fully feel it the right way
> 
> My cable is for iem/ciem.........called Skog
> 
> ...




Wow. @hotfever, that's a fantastic looking cable. May I know how many wires are used on them. Thanks.


----------



## PChoon

After reading all the positive reviews i finally place my order for the Vorpal Series (8 wires) with the cool looking Eidolic connector for my CIEM.
  
 Can't wait for my order to come in.
  
 when i receive it i will post some pictures.


----------



## screwdriver

I received my draug version 2 today  and ive been using it with my sennheiser hd800 . the quality is great  and it makes my sennheiser sound more to my liking ......


----------



## 62ohm

Can you post some picture of it? Would be nice to finally see some user picture of the Draug 2.


----------



## nicolo

62ohm said:


> Can you post some picture of it? Would be nice to finally see some user picture of the Draug 2.


 
  
 The Draug 2 pics are up on Norne's website:
  
 http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Norne-Draug-occ-litz-multi-core-type-4-oppo-pm-1-2-sennheiser-hd700-audeze-lcd-3-x-xc-hifiman-he-5-9-560-hd800


----------



## citraian

I think most people are waiting for pics with the new red cable


----------



## TigzStudio

citraian said:


> I think most people are waiting for pics with the new red cable


 
  
 Sorry guys working to add more photos when i get a chance on the site, right now just have the black/dark brown up (not the best shot of it yet either).
  
 It is basically eat sleep and breathe cables to try and get everyone's orders out. 
 If your still waiting for a cable (no matter the series), you are not forgotten, I am working hard to get them out as soon as possible.


----------



## SuburbanMe

Got my Skoll series in today for my HD650. Unfortunately low post count prohibits me from posting pictures (maybe I should lurk less), but it is absolutely gorgeous with the red sleeve and a black filled ebony splitter. Light and flexible, extremely high level of craftsmanship, you can tell Trevor puts all he can into these.
  
 He was a little backed up when I ordered, but he was easy to deal with and did his best to take care of his customer. Worth the wait and every penny, will definitely be getting another from him whenever I upgrade headphones again.


----------



## screwdriver

I have been using my Draug 2 with the sennheiser hd800 and its better than the stock cable , cant compare it to others as this is my first aftermarket cable for the hd800


----------



## alv4426

Is that cable purple? If yes I really want one


----------



## Anavel0

Black and clean, it looks like to me.


----------



## alv4426

Must be the lighting it looks black and purple to me. Very nice cable either way


----------



## Stereolab42

Looks pink to me. Sorry.


----------



## Opethian10

stereolab42 said:


> Looks pink to me. Sorry.



I agree, must be the lighting?


----------



## TigzStudio

screwdriver said:


> I have been using my Draug 2 with the sennheiser hd800 and its better than the stock cable , cant compare it to others as this is my first aftermarket cable for the hd800


 
 Nice shots, Thanks for taking the time to take the photos.
  


alv4426 said:


> Must be the lighting it looks black and purple to me. Very nice cable either way


 
  
  
 It is largely the lighting that causes the effect with the PE, and it varies dependent on lighting a bit.
  
 The enamel itself on the litz strands is actually red (clear PE), and because of the way the PE is made it refracts the light giving the altered color.
 So the Black next to the red + the PE refracting sort of gives that effect your seeing.  In addition to the brown/black, red strand/black there will be an opaque red.
  
 --
 In regards to emails:
 They are being replied to now for those that have been waiting, thank you again for hanging in there whether on inquiry or status.


----------



## hotfever

leo888 said:


> Wow. @hotfever, that's a fantastic looking cable. May I know how many wires are used on them. Thanks.


 
 it is a 8 wire in a square-braid configuration...............machined braid ofcoz,very very nice,sexy and well-build


----------



## Leo888

hotfever said:


> it is a 8 wire in a square-braid configuration...............machined braid ofcoz,very very nice,sexy and well-build




Nice. Thanks. Great looking cable and good to know it helps with the sound.


----------



## cute

hotfever said:


> leo888 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. @hotfever, that's a fantastic looking cable. May I know how many wires are used on them. Thanks.
> ...


 
  
 FYI, Trevor's wire is not OFC, it is all OCC to be exact!


----------



## Leo888

cute said:


> FYI, Trevor's wire is not OFC, it is all OCC to be exact!




Copy that. Thanks cute. Whatever, hotfever's cable just simply wow me.


----------



## TigzStudio

cute said:


> FYI, Trevor's wire is not OFC, it is all OCC to be exact!


 
  
 Thanks for the clarification  
 All cables have been OCC + Fine stranded enameled Litz since 2011


----------



## hotfever

i know it sound crazy and heavy..........abit overkill too...........but i really wanna try draug 2 for my ciem


----------



## TooPoor

The Draug2 is quite thick. I don't personally consider it 'heavy', but it definitely is thick. Would be quite a sight on a CIEM!


----------



## rydenfan

sorry if this has been covered...but any update on the silver cable? very anxious to pick one up and add to my Norne collection. Thanks!


----------



## hotfever

cute said:


> FYI, Trevor's wire is not OFC, it is all OCC to be exact!
> 
> By typing "Ofcoz" i meant "of course",not the ofc lol....sorry about the misunderstanding
> 
> P/s i just emailed you,plz check Trevor


----------



## Herueyes

*                 One Love Trev'*
  

  
 Peace...


----------



## Acapella11

Received my Draug v2 and I am using it with the HD800. Sounds transparent and more "coppery" (sorry for the non-detailed description), when compared to the original cable. It looks like Screwdriver's, only I got a black Neutrik 4-pin XLR termination and an XLR to 6.3 mm Draug v2 adapter cable with silver Oyaide 6.3 mm. 
 Will post some more details about the sound at one point but I like it.


----------



## gjc11028

rydenfan said:


> sorry if this has been covered...but any update on the silver cable? very anxious to pick one up and add to my Norne collection. Thanks!


 
 got an email from trevor and he is saying first or second week of october.


----------



## RubyTiger

acapella11 said:


> Received my Draug v2 and I am using it with the HD800. Sounds transparent and more "coppery" (sorry for the non-detailed description), when compared to the original cable. It looks like Screwdriver's, only I got a black Neutrik 4-pin XLR termination and an XLR to 6.3 mm Draug v2 adapter cable with silver Oyaide 6.3 mm.
> Will post some more details about the sound at one point but I like it.


 

 When you say coppery are you referring to a more rounded robust sound or to a clear but slightly caramel overcast? Also, what is the difference between the original Draug and the Draug 2?


----------



## Acapella11

Rather more transparent than the original cable, more rounded, gentler, darker, a little warmer, also a bit drier actually and hence a little more intimate stage.


----------



## TigzStudio

toopoor said:


> The Draug2 is quite thick. I don't personally consider it 'heavy', but it definitely is thick. Would be quite a sight on a CIEM!


 
 Building a D2 for iem....oh my..  That would be some feat, not sure that kind of girth would be preferable for ciem. 
  


rydenfan said:


> sorry if this has been covered...but any update on the silver cable? very anxious to pick one up and add to my Norne collection. Thanks!


 
 100% October, just hoping for the first week of October, but it could certainly bleed into the second week. 
  


herueyes said:


> *                 One Love Trev'*
> 
> 
> Peace...


 
  
 lol nicely done.   Creative mind.


----------



## RingingEars

I will be ordering a Mjolnir/Gungnir combo in the next couple days and am going to also order the Norne Vanquish for my HD800.
 I have never owned a balanced amp before. 
 Is it better to go for the single 4-pin XLR or the dual 3-pin(since the Mjolnir can use both) or does it make no difference?


----------



## JMcMasterJ

Get the 4-pin XLR


----------



## Drazalas

hotfever said:


> i recieved my norne skog 2 weeks ago........i took sometime toying it before posting to make sure i fully feel it the right way
> 
> My cable is for iem/ciem.........called Skog
> 
> ...


 

 My Vanquish was amazing on my D5000's but darn, I haven't even received my Vibro and I already want to order a Draug / Vanquish for them ahah. Gotta stop myself from impulsively buying one.


----------



## drez

ringingears said:


> I will be ordering a Mjolnir/Gungnir combo in the next couple days and am going to also order the Norne Vanquish for my HD800.
> I have never owned a balanced amp before.
> Is it better to go for the single 4-pin XLR or the dual 3-pin(since the Mjolnir can use both) or does it make no difference?


 
  
 Mjolnir XLR headphone out is PCB mount so I would doubt there would be a difference between dual 3 pin and 4 pin.  Ragnarok only has 4 pin XLR.  My AudioGD Master 6 is wired first to dual 3 pin then jumper to the 4 pin so I would rather use dual 3 pin.  If you are staying with Schiit I would probably just use 4 pin XLR.


----------



## Herueyes

Opps!!!


----------



## Herueyes

ringingears said:


> I will be ordering a Mjolnir/Gungnir combo in the next couple days and am going to also order the Norne Vanquish for my HD800.
> I have never owned a balanced amp before.
> Is it better to go for the single 4-pin XLR or the dual 3-pin(since the Mjolnir can use both) or does it make no difference?


 
  
  
 I'm not sure if it will make a difference if you go dual 3-pin or 4-pin XLR... But what you should do in either instance is order an adapter or two...
  
 If you go 3-pin you should also order a (dual 3-pin to 4-pin XLR) and a (4-pin XLR into a TRS) or (dual 3-pin into a TRS) 
  
 if you go 4-pin XLR then you only need to order a (4-pin XLR into a TRS) adapter like I did... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

  
  
 Methinks I got the first Vanquish Cable for the HD800... I recall asking Trevor if he had anything
  
 for the Senn and he mentioned a "prototype" cable he was working on and low and behold after
  
 a little wait (labor intensive to make & Trevor wanted to get it "right" ) - I had the above....
  
  
  
 Peace...


----------



## RingingEars

4-pin it is then. I didn't think about the adapters. Good call.


----------



## seb7

I have been reading some positive impressions of the Draug2 with HD800s. Making me excited to get mine soon hopefully.


----------



## PChoon

My VORPAL SERIES TYPE 4 OCC LITZ in 8 wires configuration....
  
 the workmanship is excellent!!!
  
 It has breathe a whole new life into my Superfi 5 EBs.... Giving it more resolution and more well controlled bass...
  
 I really like the looks of the Eidolic 3.5mm jack... overall 11/10 i would buy again... thank you Trevor


----------



## TooPoor

Looks gorgeous! Makes me want to re-cable my FX850...


----------



## rydenfan

tigzstudio said:


> 100% October, just hoping for the first week of October, but it could certainly bleed into the second week.




Hit me up when you are ready... I am


----------



## hotfever

Vanquish vs draug2 for treble quality/extension/sparkle ????


----------



## Wildcatsare1

hotfever said:


> Vanquish vs draug2 for treble quality/extension/sparkle ????




I have the Draug 2 for my 560's and also have listened to it extensively on the HD800, then I have the Vanquish on my Alpha Dogs. The treble quality/quantity on all three HP's, with all three is exceptional, the Draug 2 doesn't sweeten per see, it's all there detailed, precise, extended out to infinity. The Alpha Dog can be a hot HP, I was a bit worried about the silver issue with the Vanquish, there is none, again extended out much further than the stock cable, with the sibilance removed. What HP are you looking too cable?


----------



## citraian

A full silver cable would be a nice surprise from Trevor


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I thought the silver Litz was next I the Que.? I think it is mixed with copper Litz , balancing the benefits of both, Trevor!?!? Question here✋.


----------



## gevorg

What is the current turnaround time for a Draug cable?


----------



## TigzStudio

wildcatsare1 said:


> I thought the silver Litz was next I the Que.? I think it is mixed with copper Litz , balancing the benefits of both, Trevor!?!? Question here✋.


 
 The next release yes is larger gauge mix with half pure silver occ litz and half pure occ cu litz, plus new layout / design tweaks.
  


gevorg said:


> What is the current turnaround time for a Draug cable?


 
  
 Please send me an email with desired specs. and I can send you an estimate.
  
  
 edit: for those waiting on any emails I will be knocking absolutely all of them out this evening PST. 
 My necessary flying/travels to the east coast for a few days has caused me to rush to catch back up on builds.


----------



## preproman

Trevor,
  
 Don't forget about me..


----------



## citraian

wildcatsare1 said:


> I thought the silver Litz was next I the Que.? I think it is mixed with copper Litz , balancing the benefits of both, Trevor!?!? Question here✋.



Yes, that's the next cable but as you said it's silver + copper (hybrid) and not full silver


----------



## hotfever

wildcatsare1 said:


> I have the Draug 2 for my 560's and also have listened to it extensively on the HD800, then I have the Vanquish on my Alpha Dogs. The treble quality/quantity on all three HP's, with all three is exceptional, the Draug 2 doesn't sweeten per see, it's all there detailed, precise, extended out to infinity. The Alpha Dog can be a hot HP, I was a bit worried about the silver issue with the Vanquish, there is none, again extended out much further than the stock cable, with the sibilance removed. What HP are you looking too cable?


 
  
 im now using skog(silver plated copper) for my nt6pro..........but i really wanna try out the hp cable of norne........for iem lol
  
 i already ordered draug2 in diy form.........to make it a ciem/iem cable for my nt6pro.........it ll be real fun


----------



## Wildcatsare1

hotfever said:


> im now using skog(silver plated copper) for my nt6pro..........but i really wanna try out the hp cable of norne........for iem lol
> 
> i already ordered draug2 in diy form.........to make it a ciem/iem cable for my nt6pro.........it ll be real fun




Wow, Draug 2 for an IEM, I am a firm believer in putting as much conductive material as possible between the amp and speaker, but that's taking it too a new level ! Look forward to hearing about your results.


----------



## coolmingli

drazalas said:


> My Vanquish was amazing on my D5000's but darn, I haven't even received my Vibro and I already want to order a Draug / Vanquish for them ahah. Gotta stop myself from impulsively buying one.


 
 This cable looks so freaking beautiful, is it pure silver or coated?


----------



## Drazalas

coolmingli said:


> This cable looks so freaking beautiful, is it pure silver or coated?


 
 Draug or Vanquish? The draug is 100% pure OCC copper and the vanquish is a mix of occ copper and silver-plated copper. If I'm not mistaken.


----------



## coolmingli

drazalas said:


> Draug or Vanquish? The draug is 100% pure OCC copper and the vanquish is a mix of occ copper and silver-plated copper. If I'm not mistaken.


 
 I was talking about the black one Skog two pages back, I don't need it, but it made me want to buy one right now.


----------



## RingingEars

I placed an order for an 8' Vanquish today for my HD800. Here's the specs:
  
* * - Length: 8 ft.* *
* * - Headphone Type: Sennheiser HD800* *
* * - Sleeve Color: Cotton (Herring Bone Pattern, Dark Brown/Gray)
* * - Termination: 4-pin XLR (Neutrik XX, black body, gold pin)
* * - Exotic Wood Splitter Type (not required): Makassar Ebony (engraved, metallic gold fill)
* * - Connector Heatshrink: Metallic Gold (all, thermal transfer)


----------



## hotfever

coolmingli said:


> I was talking about the black one Skog two pages back, I don't need it, but it made me want to buy one right now.


 
 it is 100% silver plated copper.........yes it is pure black and pure sexy with wood-splitter(dark tone wood make it look even better )


----------



## Mofomamy

You can tell from my number of posts that I am a neophyte. I hope the community can help me.
  
 I wanted to treat my He-560s they way they ought to be treated, upgrading to Lyr 2 with Telefunken tubes to pair with my Bifrost Uber (just sold my Asgard 2). In this pursuit of audio excellence, I purchased the Draug 2 cable to complete my setup. Given my current gear, should I try to revise the order to Vanquish? Also, I replaced some short "PYST" Schiit RCA cables with a longer Bestbuy Rocket Fish cable. I don't think this is paranoia; I think it took something from the music as well as merely losing volume. Could a such a thing be? or is this audio hypochondria? I wonder if ordering a custom RCA cable from Norne would be worth it. Are there consequences to mixing a Vanquish RCA cable between DAC and Amp with a Draug 2 headphone cable?


----------



## hifimiami

Each cable in the chain is critical but yes you can mix Norne cable with other brands. The interconnect between DAC and amp is critical I recommend "Morrow Audio" MA3 reference it provides great tonal balance and the best 3D soundstage depth and imaging I have experienced. Catch a Morrow Audio sale (Black Friday) usually 30% to 35% off retail. My experience has been that headphone cable manufacturers do not excel at interconnect or digital cables.


----------



## wahsmoh

I wouldn't get too caught up in obsessing over interconnects. There are well-priced USB interconnects that use OCC copper like the Pangea Audio USB cable if you want to stick to "science" and not some exaggerated claims that some cable makers provide. I'm skeptical on power cables having much of an effect on sound but I think power converters may provide "cleaner" electrical current than what is coming out of your wall outlet.


----------



## drez

mofomamy said:


> You can tell from my number of posts that I am a neophyte. I hope the community can help me.
> 
> I wanted to treat my He-560s they way they ought to be treated, upgrading to Lyr 2 with Telefunken tubes to pair with my Bifrost Uber (just sold my Asgard 2). In this pursuit of audio excellence, I purchased the Draug 2 cable to complete my setup. Given my current gear, should I try to revise the order to Vanquish? Also, I replaced some short "PYST" Schiit RCA cables with a longer Bestbuy Rocket Fish cable. I don't think this is paranoia; I think it took something from the music as well as merely losing volume. Could a such a thing be? or is this audio hypochondria? I wonder if ordering a custom RCA cable from Norne would be worth it. Are there consequences to mixing a Vanquish RCA cable between DAC and Amp with a Draug 2 headphone cable?


 
  
 I wouldn't worry about using a different IC cable from SQ perspective, but possibly aesthetic continuity is an issue?
  
 Bad IC's can definitely hold a system back IME.  IC's with good value for money can be a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Drazalas

hifimiami said:


> Each cable in the chain is critical but yes you can mix Norne cable with other brands. The interconnect between DAC and amp is critical I recommend "Morrow Audio" MA3 reference it provides great tonal balance and the best 3D soundstage depth and imaging I have experienced. Catch a Morrow Audio sale (Black Friday) usually 30% to 35% off retail. My experience has been that headphone cable manufacturers do not excel at interconnect or digital cables.


 
 199.00 for interconnects, I'll stick to my 20$ Schiit cables.


----------



## Anavel0

The Schiit PYST cables are actually from Straight Wire and are quite nice. Switching to generic Best Buy brand cable is probably not the best option.


----------



## nicolo

I finally received the Draug 2 cable Trevor had sent on Sep 15!!. It was stuck in customs for till yesterday, when they finally mailed it.
 Customs received it on Sep 19th and took 20 days to clear it. I will never use USPS again as i have to depend on the local post to send it.
  
 Unfortunately received it while in office. If i had gotten it at home, would have run test tones, sine waves and pink noise loops throughout the day.
 Will do it today though. Hopefully it will be all broken by the weekend. Can' wait to use with the HE-560!


----------



## TigzStudio

nicolo said:


> I finally received the Draug 2 cable Trevor had sent on Sep 15!!. It was stuck in customs for till yesterday, when they finally mailed it.
> Customs received it on Sep 19th and took 20 days to clear it. I will never use USPS again as i have to depend on the local post to send it.
> 
> Unfortunately received it while in office. If i had gotten it at home, would have run test tones, sine waves and pink noise loops throughout the day.
> Will do it today though. Hopefully it will be all broken by the weekend. Can' wait to use with the HE-560!


 
 nicolo,  sorry to hear this happened.  It is actually really rare in my experience shipping with USPS "Express" since 2010, but can happen from time to time with certain countries. 
 Typically when going with USPS Express (plus invoice) the items get through customs quick without hassle.  I have noticed it happened maybe 4 (now maybe 5) times in 4+ years with Express.
 With priority international, slowness in customs seems to happen much more often so we try to avoid priority.  The problem with going with FedEx/UPS is the high cost and we cant offer
 such low Express international rates.  Perhaps I will also put a more expensive Fedex/UPS shipping option just in case someone wants to use it.
  
 Regardless I hope you can finally enjoy your system with it soon, and again sorry to hear this happened to your cable with customs.


----------



## nicolo

tigzstudio said:


> nicolo,  sorry to hear this happened.  It is actually really rare in my experience shipping with USPS "Express" since 2010, but can happen from time to time with certain countries.
> Typically when going with USPS Express (plus invoice) the items get through customs quick without hassle.  I have noticed it happened maybe 4 (now maybe 5) times in 4+ years with Express.
> With priority international, slowness in customs seems to happen much more often so we try to avoid priority.  The problem with going with FedEx/UPS is the high cost and we cant offer
> such low Express international rates.  Perhaps I will also put a more expensive Fedex/UPS shipping option just in case someone wants to use it.
> ...


 
  
 Actually it's more the local customs fault than USPS. The problem is that USPS depends on the local post office for delivery, which means i am basically at the mercy of the local post office here. BTW the local customs and post office here suck. When i was staying in another Indian city, i used to prefer USPS as it was cheaper and the customs and post office were super efficient.
  
 I appreciate that Fedex and UPS are expensive. You could also have a look at Aramex. It's cheap and preferred by Amazon when shipping to Asian countries i thing. EMS is also another option


----------



## scottcocoabeach

I am hoping to order some Norne cables soon and have some questions:
  
 I am considering ordering the Draug v2 with:
  
*NEW* Draug v2 - 8x24awg (24-wire / multi-core, equiv. 4x21awg) Litz OCC Tri Multi-Conductor headphone cable
 Draug Length: 5 ft. or 6 ft
*- *Draug Headphone Type: Audeze (or HD800 see questions below)
*- *Cable Color Choice: Black/Brown
*- *Termination: 4-pin XLR (HD-Series..
*- *Exotic Wood Splitter
  
NEW* Draug v2 Series headphone cable adapters
- Headphone Cable End: 4-pin XLR female (HD..
 - Cable Color Choice: Black/Brown
 - Device End: Viablue 1/4"
 - Adapter Length: 6 inch.
  
 My primary use would be for HD800 but I have HE-500's and PM2's as well, and will probably add some Audeze in the future.  My question is if I want to get Audeze connectors and then add adapters for the other 3, which cable choice should I be making to use with the Draug v2 cables? 
  
 Will I be giving up anything in sound quality by using headphone adapters?  If so I can consider ordering just for the HD800's now and adding other cables down the road for the others, but it would save a lot if the headphone adapters can be used with one cable.
  
 Color matching for the headphone adapters.  Is there a way to get the cable colors to match the Draug v2 for the headphone adapters?  I don't see that option on the site.  
  
 In terms of the 4-pin XLR and then the adapter to go from 4-pin to 1/4", are the above good choices?  Are there other selections that offer better sound quality or durability?
  
 Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## IndieGradoFan

You may want to consider mini-XLR adapters instead of full size XLR. I've had both cables. I really liked the full size XLR adapters initially but the ergonomics stink. I had to keep the connection on a table and ensure they were never hanging or else risk the weight of the XLR connectors damaging wire/amp. I then switched to a Norne mini-XLR adapter set and couldn't be happier.


----------



## psheadfi

Cable recommendation for Ak240 to LCD-X?


----------



## scottcocoabeach

Thanks for the recommendation on using the mini connectors, sounds like a great idea.


----------



## RUMAY408

indiegradofan said:


> You may want to consider mini-XLR adapters instead of full size XLR. I've had both cables. I really liked the full size XLR adapters initially but the ergonomics stink. I had to keep the connection on a table and ensure they were never hanging or else risk the weight of the XLR connectors damaging wire/amp. I then switched to a Norne mini-XLR adapter set and couldn't be happier.


 

 Nice suggestion, I'm running into that same issue.


----------



## Torero

Is the Drug2 the Best possible cable for the HD800 headphones?


----------



## citraian

torero said:


> Is the Drug2 the Best possible cable for the HD800 headphones?


 
 The Draug is the best I've heard on the HD 800s


----------



## Tony1110

I've ordered the Vanquish for my HE-560. The sooner it comes the sooner I can get a Violectric V281


----------



## Maxx134

tony1110 said:


> I've ordered the Vanquish for my HE-560. The sooner it comes the sooner I can get a Violectric V281



excellent choice. .
From my listening, the 560 come more alive with the Vanquish over the Draug2 and also one of most impressive Ive herd from the he560..
Curious how different headphones do better with different cables.


----------



## Acapella11

Recently, I have heard my setup (HD800) with proper power regeneration (Power inspired AG500). This opened the stage and created a blacker background. Because of this, the positive improvements switching from stock to Draug v2 became much more apparent. I heard for the first time properly a larger stage. Once, I have bought it, I will come back with more details but it really let the Draug shine.


----------



## Tony1110

maxx134 said:


> excellent choice. .
> From my listening, the 560 come more alive with the Vanquish over the Draug2 and also one of most impressive Ive herd from the he560..
> Curious how different headphones do better with different cables.




It wasn't so much a choice. I originally ordered the cable for my Alpha Dogs, but sold them and bought the HE-560. I've already inconvenienced Trevor plenty by changing the connectors from Alpha Dog to Hifiman, then the termination from SE to 4 pin XLR. I might have ordered the Druag or something different if I didn't think it would put me at the bottom of the waiting list. It's good to learn that the Vanquish is as highly thought of in conjunction with the HE-560 as with the AD. Hopefully it'll arrive not long after I take delivery of my new amp.


----------



## Maxx134

For the he560 I only herd one other wire that was better over the Vanquish,
 a pure silver cable..
The Draug2 wasn't preferred for the he560, for me...
the he560 seems to thrive on that "immediacy" that silver or silver plated gives..
Yet so far, I have mostly found better coherent soundstaging with either pure copper or pure silver. .

But the hd800 &Draug2 are a match made in heaven, clearly best I herd and I also noticed a clarity & increased Soundstage perception with the combo..
more so and larger stage than the pure silver cable. .
the Draug2 is clearly a very superior cable. .

And to get a perspective, 
The improvement is such that ANYONE can hear, 
Not just members that developed a sensitivity to cables over the years. .


----------



## RingingEars

maxx134 said:


> For the he560 I only herd one other wire that was better over the Vanquish,
> a pure silver cable..
> The Draug2 wasn't preferred for the he560, for me...
> the he560 seems to thrive on that "immediacy" that silver or silver plated gives..
> ...


 
 Your making me wonder if I should have ordered the Draug2. Waiting on my Vanquish to come in. Ordered it on Oct 4th so I'm sure I still have a bit of a wait, but looking forward to it 
 Maybe I'll have to get a Draug2 also


----------



## Maxx134

ringingears said:


> Your making me wonder if I should have ordered the Draug2. Waiting on my Vanquish to come in. Ordered it on Oct 4th so I'm sure I still have a bit of a wait, but looking forward to it
> Maybe I'll have to get a Draug2 also



If your talking about the hd800 that is the only headphone I know so sensitive to cables.
Heard the Vanquish on it was impressive as well, 
But the Draug2 is a step up.

I am fortunate to know a member who is comparing cables and has let me hear quite a few. .


----------



## RingingEars

maxx134 said:


> If your talking about the hd800 that is the only headphone I know so sensitive to cables.
> Heard the Vanquish on it was impressive as well,
> But the Draug2 is a step up.
> 
> I am fortunate to know a member who is comparing cables and has let me hear quite a few. .


 
 Yeah it is the HD800. I love the cloth cover on the Vanquish and didn't really care for the plastic(using that as a general term) cover on the Draug, but it's actually starting to grow on me. I got the cotton brown/gray Vanquish so if I get the Draug maybe I'll go with the racey red color


----------



## Tony1110

ringingears said:


> Your making me wonder if I should have ordered the Draug2. Waiting on my Vanquish to come in. Ordered it on Oct 4th so I'm sure I still have a bit of a wait, but looking forward to it
> Maybe I'll have to get a Draug2 also




What is the current lead time? I ordered mine on 25th September.


----------



## RingingEars

tony1110 said:


> What is the current lead time? I ordered mine on 25th September.


 
 Edit: Ordered the Draug2


----------



## RingingEars

Shot Trevor an email. If he hasn't started my Vanquish I'll upgrade to the Draug


----------



## TigzStudio

tony1110 said:


>


 
  
 Tony please check your email for update.
  
 For those that have waited a bit longer compensation is typically sent in various forms as a thank you for hanging in there. 
 There is a larger batch of orders going out by the 25-27th, if you have question on your updated ship date please shoot a quick email (you may be in this batch). 
  
 The Draug2 definitely caused a bit of a backup due to extensive labor involved and am working to correct this asap.   
   
Ringingears please send over an email and I will check on it for you.


----------



## TigzStudio

ringingears said:


> Yeah it is the HD800. I love the cloth cover on the Vanquish and didn't really care for the plastic(using that as a general term) cover on the Draug, but it's actually starting to grow on me. I got the cotton brown/gray Vanquish so if I get the Draug maybe I'll go with the racey red color


 
  
 Definitely if it was feasible to offer textile sleeves as an option on the Draug I would for sure, however due to the Draug already being a Hog in labor this really was not a possibility. 
 It does also add to the girth factor which may not be for everyone.


----------



## TigzStudio

ringingears said:


> Shot Trevor an email. If he hasn't started my Vanquish I'll upgrade to the Draug


 
 RingingEars, got it and reply sent. 
  
  
 For anyone waiting for emails right now I will be taking time this evening to knock them all out.


----------



## Tony1110

tigzstudio said:


> Tony please check your email for update.
> 
> For those that have waited a bit longer compensation is typically sent in various forms as a thank you for hanging in there.
> There is a larger batch of orders going out by the 25-27th, if you have question on your updated ship date please shoot a quick email (you may be in this batch).
> ...




e-mail received and responded to. Thanks Trevor


----------



## RingingEars

Thanks for the email Trevor. Sent you one back. It's a pleasure to do business with a person such as you. 
 I hope I didn't offend you by using the term plastic.


----------



## RUMAY408

maxx134 said:


> For the he560 I only herd one other wire that was better over the Vanquish,
> a pure silver cable..
> The Draug2 wasn't preferred for the he560, for me...
> the he560 seems to thrive on that "immediacy" that silver or silver plated gives..
> ...


 

 I'm repeating a story of mine off the HD800 thread about the Draug2, so excuse me if you've seen this already,
  
 I changed the stock cables off my HD800 at the Nashville meet and left the amp (Meier Classic) volume alone, I put the Draug2's on and had to crank the volume down two notches as the juice to the earphones was way too loud.  As objective as this business gets that the cable change out made a very noticeable change.  They sounded so good I bought them on site.


----------



## tin427

Any news of the solv series? 
Is it the pure silver litz cable?
when will it be launch for preorder?


----------



## akhyar

Hi Trevor,
  
 Any chance you guys will come up with the Sony MDR-Z7 connector?
 It's 3.5mm plug, but the threaded collar is a bummer


----------



## TigzStudio

tin427 said:


> Any news of the solv series?
> Is it the pure silver litz cable?
> when will it be launch for preorder?


 
  
 IT is 22awg with half pure silver occ litz, half cu occ litz (multicore) per each conductor. 
 It is in stock just have not had a chance to make it available on the store front yet, you should see the product info. page up soon. 
  


akhyar said:


> Hi Trevor,
> 
> Any chance you guys will come up with the Sony MDR-Z7 connector?
> It's 3.5mm plug, but the threaded collar is a bummer


 
  
 Using the Eidolic 3.5mm rhodium or 3.5mm gold plated with collar for the MDR-Z7 headphone cable.


----------



## akhyar

tigzstudio said:


> IT is 22awg with half pure silver occ litz, half cu occ litz (multicore) per each conductor.
> It is in stock just have not had a chance to make it available on the store front yet, you should see the product info. page up soon.
> 
> 
> Using the Eidolic 3.5mm rhodium or 3.5mm gold plated with collar for the MDR-Z7 headphone cable.




Hi Trevor,

Just saw your online store that the Eidolic 3.5mm plugs for MDR-Z7 is only available in the drop-down menu for Draug2 cable, but not for Vanquish or Skoll series.
Still not updated or indeed it is only available for Draug2 only?

Cheers


----------



## hotfever

Is solv serie available yet????
Can i order it now yet?


----------



## rydenfan

tigzstudio said:


> IT is 22awg with half pure silver occ litz, half cu occ litz (multicore) per each conductor.
> It is in stock just have not had a chance to make it available on the store front yet, you should see the product info. page up soon.
> 
> 
> Using the Eidolic 3.5mm rhodium or 3.5mm gold plated with collar for the MDR-Z7 headphone cable.




Awesome!! Any comments on sonics compared to other cables in the lineup? Or which headphones it works best with?


----------



## saxelrod92

I'm looking to get either the vanquish or the new solv for my LCD-2, but since the vanquish seems to be out of stock as of right now on the site, and the solv apparently is ready but just not on the site yet, I'm curious which would be the better cable to get, and how soon can I order it?


----------



## coolmingli

I bought a 2.5mm plug on Norne Audio webiste, after made the Paypal payment, it shows payment status pending, it's been like that for a day now, Norne Audio can you take a look see what is going?
  
 Thanks


----------



## SuburbanMe

saxelrod92 said:


> I'm looking to get either the vanquish or the new solv for my LCD-2, but since the vanquish seems to be out of stock as of right now on the site, and the solv apparently is ready but just not on the site yet, I'm curious which would be the better cable to get, and how soon can I order it?


 
  
 I was actually coming here to ask the exact same thing lol.
  
 I was also looking to get people's impressions on what cable they have or suggest for LCD 2/3.


----------



## Drazalas

coolmingli said:


> I bought a 2.5mm plug on Norne Audio webiste, after made the Paypal payment, it shows payment status pending, it's been like that for a day now, Norne Audio can you take a look see what is going?
> 
> Thanks


 

 That most likely doesn't have anything to do with them, did you make the transaction from a credit card or paypal bank transfer? The payment can stay on "pending" for a little while.


----------



## RUMAY408

Waited 3 weeks for the Draug2 extension, well worth it, quality material and craftsmanship, the HD800 stock cable is great but this is better.


----------



## RingingEars

^^ So looking forward to getting my Draug2


----------



## TigzStudio

coolmingli said:


> I bought a 2.5mm plug on Norne Audio webiste, after made the Paypal payment, it shows payment status pending, it's been like that for a day now, Norne Audio can you take a look see what is going?
> 
> Thanks


 
 coolmingli,
 if your order was #1018, this connector shipped, if not please do send me a PM or email with your order number.  I don't see any outstanding connector orders
 that haven't already shipped at this time. 
  
_Edit:_
_For those that have been waiting a bit longer for cable orders (over 3 weeks) these are all shipping soon (matter of days), including_
_non-store custom quote or dealer orders.  Thanks for hanging in there guys!_


----------



## RubyTiger

Just got my tracking number for the Draug 2 I ordered!
  
 It has been nothing but a pleasure doing business with Trevor.
  
 I also thank Citraian for his recommendation. I can not wait to try it with my new HD800's.
  
 Thank You Trevor & Your Team!


----------



## RingingEars

rubytiger said:


> Just got my tracking number for the Draug 2 I ordered!
> 
> It has been nothing but a pleasure doing business with Trevor.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice Ruby 
 Awaiting a tracking number. I received an email from Trevor yesterday that my Draug2 would ship out today. I'm looking forward to hearing it(and seeing it. What a beautiful looking cable) 
 I would recommend Norne just on communication alone. Very easy to deal with and he gives regular updates and I'm sure the cable is going to be spectacular.


----------



## coolmingli

tigzstudio said:


> coolmingli,
> if your order was #1018, this connector shipped, if not please do send me a PM or email with your order number.  I don't see any outstanding connector orders
> that haven't already shipped at this time.
> 
> ...


 

 yes, my order was 1018, I got it already, thank you very much.


----------



## SuburbanMe

Hey Trevor,
  
 Was just curious with what's going on with the Vanquish series. Been out of stock on the website for a little while and was just wanting to know if you had any idea we might be able to get back to ordering one.


----------



## reddog

suburbanme said:


> Hey Trevor,
> 
> Was just curious with what's going on with the Vanquish series. Been out of stock on the website for a little while and was just wanting to know if you had any idea we might be able to get back to ordering one.



+1. Great question, I would like to order a vanquish cable and would like to know when they will be in stock too.
Yours truly
Andrew Reddog Jones


----------



## RingingEars

Got my Draug2 today. What a beautiful cable. The craftsmanship is second to none. 
 I definitely recommend them. Top build and service.
 Thanks Trevor


----------



## Mofomamy

RingingEars,
  
 I'm eagerly anticipating my own Draug 2. I'm glad to hear it is everything you hoped. When did you order?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ringingears said:


> Got my Draug2 today. What a beautiful cable. The craftsmanship is second to none.
> I definitely recommend them. Top build and service.
> Thanks Trevor




How does your Draug 2 sound versus your old cable? Love the Draug 2 with my 560's and the HD800's I listened too at the Nashville Meet, and the Vanquish on my Alpha Dogs, but they also sound fantastic on my 560's as well.


----------



## RingingEars

mofomamy said:


> RingingEars,
> 
> I'm eagerly anticipating my own Draug 2. I'm glad to hear it is everything you hoped. When did you order?


 
  
 I believe I ordered on the 9th of Oct. Also I originally ordered the Vanquish and changed it to the Draug2 mid-stride so a pretty good turn around time for Norne and Trevor is very easy to work with. Great communication too...


wildcatsare1 said:


> How does your Draug 2 sound versus your old cable? Love the Draug 2 with my 560's and the HD800's I listened too at the Nashville Meet, and the Vanquish on my Alpha Dogs, but they also sound fantastic on my 560's as well.


 
 Quite a bit different to the stock cable. The music is clearer, vocals are more intimate, cymbals have a nice sparkle without the hash ie smoother.
 I could tell the imaging seemed more accurate, but instruments were closer than the stock cable. So it gave a more intimate experience like a smaller venue.
 Now I did go from single ended(stock) to XLR(Draug) so I don't know how much that plays into it...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^ On my 560's and on the HD800's at the Meet,we also found the volume to be a couple of notches higher with Draug 2 versus the stock cables (Senn. And HiFiman). 

On my 560's tone, imaging, soundstage, the noise floor are all improved significantly.


----------



## Tony1110

My Vanquish (or Draug 2 according to the shipping email) will be with me tomorrow. Damn customs held it up by a couple of days and slapped me with a bill for good measure :mad:


----------



## TooPoor

If anyone is interested, I am selling my HiFiMan Draug2. See my sig for link. Just in case someone doesn't feel like waiting. I can only imagine how buried Trevor is!


----------



## Tony1110

I received a 6ft Draug 2 cable instead of the 8ft Vanquish I ordered. Not even going to complain though. It's the nicest looking cable I've ever seen


----------



## wahsmoh

tony1110 said:


> I received a 6ft Draug 2 cable instead of the 8ft Vanquish I ordered. Not even going to complain though. It's the nicest looking cable I've ever seen


 
  
 Considering how bright I thought the HE-560 was when I listened to it next to a Stax SR-009, I think the Draug2 might be the better option with that giant rope of OCC copper.


----------



## TigzStudio

tony1110 said:


> I received a 6ft Draug 2 cable instead of the 8ft Vanquish I ordered. Not even going to complain though. It's the nicest looking cable I've ever seen


 
  
 Tony, Apologies for sending you the wrong series cable
 I realized what happened was there were actually two orders shipping around the same time.  You and another customer had the same first name and both orders had alterations to the cable specs along the way so
 I ended up confusing things here.  I do apologize for my mistake here. I am glad it was at least still in your desired terminations so you can at least listen.
  
 Regardless. , you have got an email in regards to this.   
  
  
 edit: 
_For those inquiring earlier about Vanquish:  restocking is waiting on our occ manufacturer right now for a ship date, _
_had a couple larger orders wipe out stock quicker than anticipated.  Will post an accurate availability date on site hopefully soon._


----------



## Tony1110

Just a word about Trevor. He sent me an e-mail apologising for the mix up and gave me the choice between a 35% refund or sending the cable back to him (at his expense) and making me the one I'd originally ordered. I replied tellling him that it didn't matter as I was delighted with the Draug 2 that I'd received in error. I come back online a couple of hours later and find that he has indeed issued me with a refund, even though the cable I received is more expensive than the cable I ordered. What a great guy. I don't feel right accepting the refund.

And these are awesome cables. Well worth waiting for.


----------



## RingingEars

tigzstudio said:


> I realized what happened was there were actually two orders shipping around the same time.  You and another customer had the same first name and both orders had alterations to the cable specs along the way so


 
 I'm the other Tony.
 I caused all the Hulabaloo...


----------



## citraian

tony1110 said:


> Just a word about Trevor. He sent me an e-mail apologising for the mix up and gave me the choice between a 35% refund or sending the cable back to him (at his expense) and making me the one I'd originally ordered. I replied tellling him that it didn't matter as I was delighted with the Draug 2 that I'd received in error. I come back online a couple of hours later and find that he has indeed issued me with a refund, even though the cable I received is more expensive than the cable I ordered. What a great guy. I don't feel right accepting the refund.
> 
> And these are awesome cables. Well worth waiting for.




Yeah, Trevor is always a joy to deal with. Great guy!


----------



## Tony1110

citraian said:


> Yeah, Trevor is always a joy to deal with. Great guy!


 
  
 I hope you've stopped listening to Diana Krall


----------



## Tony1110

ringingears said:


> I'm the other Tony.
> I caused all the Hulabaloo...


 
 Lol. It was an easy mistake to make. Two Tonys both changing their orders at the same time. I'm happy with the outcome anyway


----------



## citraian

tony1110 said:


> I hope you've stopped listening to Diana Krall


 
 No idea what you're talking about


----------



## Richsvt

I just ordered the Skoll series for my new HE-400i. Can't wait until it comes in...


----------



## hotfever

I have just finished my draug v2 ciem/iem version......and now...ITS TIMEEEEEEEEEE to unleash the beast : nt6 pro ft Draug v2
ill burn in the draugv2 for a few day before comparing to my skog(which i like pretty much) and report back to you,guys





Skog is 8 wires and isnt small at all in real life....but laying next to Draug v2....it look like baby toy )


----------



## cute

^Awesome cables and pics.  Trevor sent me a new design cable.  It is amazingly small in diameter, just two wires, one to each mini xlr.  He somehow breaks the wire out for two connections to each mini xlr.  Just breaking the cable in, sound is very dynamic, transparent, with explosive power.  Very surprising sound with this new cable, sound is more forward, with a very black background, image placement and detail is very precise!
  
 Waiting for your Draug 2 impressions!


----------



## RingingEars

hotfever said:


> I have just finished my draug v2 ciem/iem version......and now...ITS TIMEEEEEEEEEE to unleash the beast : nt6 pro ft Draug v2
> ill burn in the draugv2 for a few day before comparing to my skog(which i like pretty much) and report back to you,guys
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice. Great pics too. I love my Draug2. It sounds amazing.


----------



## TigzStudio

hotfever said:


> I have just finished my draug v2 ciem/iem version......and now...ITS TIMEEEEEEEEEE to unleash the beast : nt6 pro ft Draug v2
> ill burn in the draugv2 for a few day before comparing to my skog(which i like pretty much) and report back to you,guys


 
  
 All I have to say is I am impressed with your diying there....that is a first.
   your hired!


----------



## hotfever

cute said:


> ^Awesome cables and pics.  Trevor sent me a new design cable.  It is amazingly small in diameter, just two wires, one to each mini xlr.  He somehow breaks the wire out for two connections to each mini xlr.  Just breaking the cable in, sound is very dynamic, transparent, with explosive power.  Very surprising sound with this new cable, sound is more forward, with a very black background, image placement and detail is very precise!
> 
> Waiting for your Draug 2 impressions!


 
  
 wowwwww.......so you had a special version Draug 2?cute.........im so jealous 

 i couldnt resit and did give Draug 2 a quick listen.
 The soundstage of this thing is insaneeee,truly crazy..........so spacious.......more to come,plz wait for me


ringingears said:


> Very nice. Great pics too. I love my Draug2. It sounds amazing.


 
 Thank you R.E,it is my most satisfied cable purchase 
  


tigzstudio said:


> All I have to say is I am impressed with your diying there....that is a first.
> your hired!


 
 Thankx for your compliment,Trevor
 it is my honour to have Draug2 ,Norne have become my "must-have" top choice when it come to hp/iem cable
 i gave Draug2 a quick listen and im now so worried that it will completely outclass Skog in every ways lol


----------



## cute

My cable is not a special version of the Draug 2, it is a new design with a new wire from Norne, not yet released!


----------



## tin427

cute said:


> My cable is not a special version of the Draug 2, it is a new design with a new wire from Norne, not yet released!


 
 Is it the upcoming Solv series? I'm excited on this!


----------



## preproman

What's the website?  Also, what's the best cable for the HE-560s?


----------



## Tony1110

preproman said:


> What's the website?  Also, what's the best cable for the HE-560s?




I'm using the balanced Draug 2 cable and its really nice. I think it's one of those questions where everybody will recommend the cable they use


----------



## cute

tin427 said:


> cute said:
> 
> 
> > My cable is not a special version of the Draug 2, it is a new design with a new wire from Norne, not yet released!
> ...


 
  
 Here are a couple of pictures!  Don't let the size of this cable underwhelm you....it packs a wallup of dynamic, detailed, slam on full size headphones, which is what it was designed for.  Very resolving, black background, pinipoint imaging.  On wire to each mini xlr, broken out into signal and ground through the magic of superior Type 4 Litz, and precision craftsmanship by Trevor, Norne Audio!  IMO, it is very re-Solv-ing!


----------



## wahsmoh

wow cute I really like the pictures of the new cable!! looks like my portable cable setup for the Alpha Dogs (which are barely portable to begin with)


----------



## reddog

Thanks for the pics, the cable looks very nice. I hope you are doing great.


----------



## cute

wahsmoh said:


> wow cute I really like the pictures of the new cable!! looks like my portable cable setup for the Alpha Dogs (which are barely portable to begin with)


 

  The sound of the new cable is excellent.  Trevor has done it again....with the signal and ground, insulated into the same wire, sound is different that any of my other cables, clean and isolated from outside effects!


----------



## cute

reddog said:


> Thanks for the pics, the cable looks very nice. I hope you are doing great.


 

 Thanks, doing better, just found out that I don't have a pinched nerve in my back, so surgery avoided for now, just steroid injections in my right hip and knee!
  
 The cable is amazing, both in build and sound!


----------



## Maxx134

How is the soundstage? 
I listened to 5 different cables in past and none were larger than the Draug2 cable. 
It also Gives the hd800 that perceived bass authority it needs. 
To me out was also most coherent in the spacial nuances the hd800 can throw at you and make you say is to analytical, 
But when soundstaging and nuace perception is coherent then it becomes more life like, in depth and musical. 
The most noticeable benifit to me is the grander soundstaging and depth. On the hd800..

On the he560 I prefered the Vanquish over it add that can seemed a bit laid back in the mids and somehow the Vanquish gave it more energy, but even so I prefered a solid silver over it for the he560 only. 

Anyways I think the hd800 & Draug2 are a match made in heaven.
I bought mine in the used forums as I could not wait for ordering. 


Trevor seems to really, really know what he is doing and so very interested to see how people like that next version.


----------



## RKML0007

Whoohoo just ordered the new Solv's!!!


----------



## tin427

rkml0007 said:


> Whoohoo just ordered the new Solv's!!!


 
 Why cant i see the option!


----------



## RKML0007

tin427 said:


> Why cant i see the option!:mad:




Click on the full size headphones button from the top drop down nav bar, then it will be listed.


----------



## tin427

rkml0007 said:


> Click on the full size headphones button from the top drop down nav bar, then it will be listed.


 
 I can see the solv series title from the full size phones, but no options there inside the page.


----------



## RKML0007

http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Norne-Solv-Silver-OCC-Litz-multi-core-type-4-6-x-copper-semi-conductive-core-refined-detail-transparency-Audeze-Hifiman-Oppo-pm-1-Sony-MDR-z7-Sennheiser-hd800-lcd-xc-2-3-fazor-3f

it's live guys!


----------



## TigzStudio

Just a note, am in the editing process for the site product page, a couple of folks were able to sneak in a order before all the options were finalized as it was turned on for a few minutes live
 purely for our own testing purposes.  So that is why it is not there at the moment.  It will be live tomorrow however.


----------



## tin427

tigzstudio said:


> Just a note, am in the editing process for the site product page, a couple of folks were able to sneak in a order before all the options were finalized as it was turned on for a few minutes live
> purely for our own testing purposes.  So that is why it is not there at the moment.  It will be live tomorrow however.


 
 Thanks for clarifying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait to order one for my he560.


----------



## hotfever

i have another mission to complete with new solv lol...........on my way checking norne website )
  
 p/s ah haaaa solv is now in town......by the way........i dont see any iem-connector/diy option,Trevor????


----------



## BabushkaKing

Hmm, my Senn HD800 Draug cables are a week late now. I guess the webpage is taking a lot of your time, ey Trevor?


----------



## TigzStudio

babushkaking said:


>


 
 Babushka, if possible shoot me a message / email with your order number, orders that go a bit beyond estimates
 are compensated in some fashion as well. 
 The Draug 2 builds are actually the cables that cause some delays (extremely labor intensive), always a battle to keep it on time
 as much as possible.
  
  
_note:  all emails from yesterday are being replied to now, thank you for the patience guys._


----------



## qawsedrf

tigzstudio said:


> _note:  all emails from yesterday are being replied to now, thank you for the patience guys._




Still waiting for a reply to mine.


----------



## TigzStudio

qawsedrf, PM sent. 
  
 edit: email sent.
 Apologies that it was missed.   
  
  
_note:  If anyone else does not get a reply within same day for some reason, _
_please just feel free to email again and say "bump"._  Thanks!


----------



## Drazalas

Wonder what's new with the Solv, I'll wait for some impressions. The black/Blue would look flippin' wonderful on my Zmf vibros though!


----------



## cute

drazalas said:


> Wonder what's new with the Solv, I'll wait for some impressions. The black/Blue would look flippin' wonderful on my Zmf vibros though!


 

  The Solv X is a great cable, I guarantee you have never heard anything like it!  I will have my X Vibro back on Saturday as a ZMF Blackwood, can't wait to try it with the Solv X!


----------



## RKML0007

Customer service with Trevor is thorough and a most pleasant experience - can't wait to hear my Solv's!!!
  
 Does anyone know the minimum post count before you can change your avatar? The welcome PM is vague.


----------



## cute

rkml0007 said:


> Customer service with Trevor is thorough and a most pleasant experience - can't wait to hear my Solv's!!!
> 
> Does anyone know the minimum post count before you can change your avatar? The welcome PM is vague.


 
  
 You will love the sound of the Solv X, it is truly amazing!  Trevor does some insane cable designs, bleeding edge, IMO!


----------



## gidion27

Hope tobtry one of his pairs one day with mine siny z7's. Sure looks like a quality product


----------



## Bellasperson

I have the Draugh 2 for Audeze/4 pin XLR. Excellent sound.


----------



## Tony1110

When will the Vanquish be back in stock?


----------



## reddog

tony1110 said:


> When will the Vanquish be back in stock?



+1 Yes when will the Vanquish be back? Christmas is coming up and a Nice Vanquish cable might be a nice gift.


----------



## BabushkaKing

I've never had a problem with USPS international shipping before, but when it finally happens, it ofvourse happens to my draugs  Has anybody else had the package, according to the online tracking, never reach customs?


----------



## TigzStudio

tony1110 said:


> When will the Vanquish be back in stock?


 


reddog said:


> +1


 
  
 It is available to order again. 
  


babushkaking said:


> I've never had a problem with USPS international shipping before, but when it finally happens, it ofvourse happens to my draugs  Has anybody else had the package, according to the online tracking, never reach customs?


 
  
 In 4+ years of shipping USPS Express international, issues have been very very rare (this is shipping international on a near daily basis, to many different countries).  It should show as arriving to your customs on Monday the 1st in all hopes.  This time of year however it could be a tad slower.  I will keep an eye on your tracking regardless.


----------



## Carell

I can highly recommend (as many others here) to purchase at Trevor. I've got the Draugh2 (10 ft) and an extension cable this week. Wonderful handcrafted art. Sounds with my HE-6 and K1000 extremly well.
It's a joy to make business with Trevor. Many thanks.
And also many thanks to you guys for all your inputs.
Carell


----------



## Adamora

It's been 4 months since I've purchased my balanced Vanquish cables + Custom Vanquish shielded microphone cables, and I couldn't be happier, they continue to blow me away with their abundant clarity, and their lack of bass has all but disappeared, making my Skolls quite redundant.
  
 I'll probably dip into the Solv X series when I purchase a new amplifier!
  
 Thank you Trevor, for your amazing cables.


----------



## reddog

Hello has anyone used a balanced Vanquish cable on a Alpha Prime yet? Just curious, been thinking about getting a 10 foot balanced vanquish cable for my Alpha Prime's.


----------



## RKML0007

First few songs with my SolvX reveals speed, power, and control. More time needed but wanted to post first reaction. 

Thanks Trevor for the stellar service and outstanding quality of product!


----------



## AstSam

Has anyone experienced the new Solv X series with a pair of LCD-3's?
Still on the fence deciding between Solv X, Silver dragon v3 and Silver widow.


----------



## wahsmoh

I'm still enjoying my Vanquish cable with the Alpha Dogs. Thank you so much Trevor, they really do make a difference. I felt that something was missing on them before and now there is no void, everything is spectacular. Alpha Dogs + Vanquish almost make it difficult for me to upgrade to Alpha Prime this combo is so good :O


----------



## punit

astsam said:


> Has anyone experienced the new Solv X series with a pair of LCD-3's?
> Still on the fence deciding between Solv X, Silver dragon v3 and Silver widow.


 

 I took Toxic cables 6 months to ship my order after repeated reminders. Good luck with that. Good cables but will never buy from him again.


----------



## wahsmoh

punit said:


> I took Toxic cables 6 months to ship my order after repeated reminders. Good luck with that. Good cables but will never buy from him again.


 

 Dear God if I had to wait that long I would rather not have them at all.
  
 Trevor is fantastic he got them to me in 4 weeks, then my gorilla hands broke a solder point and I sent them back to him and he had them back to me within days of receiving them.
  
 Trevor is the only guy I will buy cables from on Head-fi. His combination of high quality craftsmanship, good prices, quick build time, and no compromises in materials used is why he is the only person on Head-fi I will order cables from.


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

wahsmoh said:


> Dear God if I had to wait that long I would rather not have them at all.
> 
> Trevor is fantastic he got them to me in 4 weeks, then my gorilla hands broke a solder point and I sent them back to him and he had them back to me within days of receiving them.
> 
> Trevor is the only guy I will buy cables from on Head-fi. His combination of high quality craftsmanship, good prices, quick build time, and no compromises in materials used is why he is the only person on Head-fi I will order cables from.


 
  
 Totally agree. I've bought 2 cables from him already, and once my Geek Wave DAP arrives, I'll be ordering another cable from him to go with my LCD-XC's and the Wave. I'd order it from him now if knew what kind of balanced connector the Wave was going to have 
  
 Trevor is great.


----------



## cute

edmontoncanuck said:


> wahsmoh said:
> 
> 
> > Dear God if I had to wait that long I would rather not have them at all.
> ...


 
  
 Trevor is the best in the business.....world class materials, and he cares passionately about music and his designs!


----------



## Acapella11

Just a quick heads up. I got a Skuld v2 cable for my HE-500 and a Draug v2 for my HD800. I am totally happy with them. Specifically, the Draug v2 is just an amazing cable, sound and build wise, for the HD800.


----------



## screwdriver

My experience buying cables from Trevor is excellent , his service is top notch.


----------



## reddog

screwdriver said:


> My experience buying cables from Trevor is excellent , his service is top notch.



That is great to know for I shall be ordering a Vanquish cable from Trevor soon.


----------



## TigzStudio

Thanks guys, I appreciate your thoughts and support. 
  
 Just an update for those waiting for emails and status checks. 
 I recently had to make a quick 3-day trip 2500 miles over to the east coast and the email auto-reply was unfortunately
 not working.  I am officially back and again working to answer emails and get as many orders as I can out before the holiday.
 Thanks to all for hanging in there during the holiday season.


----------



## rydenfan

haven't been around for a few weeks bit thrilled to see the SolvX out! These should be perfect for my HD-800's. Trevor I'll shoot you a note over the next few days so we can get an order going. PSYCHED!


----------



## coinlockerbaby

I have an order for the SolvX, which Trevor informed me should ship by the end of the week. This is an Xmas pressie for me from my loving other half who is at present carrying our 4th, my pressie is to her is to visit a Dr who owns a crimping tool in the new year, the best way to deal with hormonic distortion she told me !!! This may be my first review so let the girding commence, good to get some practice in.


----------



## wahsmoh

coinlockerbaby said:


> I have an order for the SolvX, which Trevor informed me should ship by the end of the week. This is an Xmas pressie for me from my loving other half who is at present carrying our 4th, my pressie is to her is to visit a Dr who owns a crimping tool in the new year, the best way to deal with hormonic distortion she told me !!! This may be my first review so let the girding commence, good to get some practice in.


 

 Hormonic distortion.. haha I thought I read that wrong at first


----------



## RKML0007

On a rainy day in socal, I just wanted to drop by the thread and say how awesome my Primes through SolvX sounds. I think Trevor hid something in the conductor that's triggered by inclement weather to help forget the gloominess and become completely immersed in the SolvX sound! Haha, thanks again Trevor!


----------



## cute

The Norne Solv X is truly a top notch design on the bleeding edge of headphone cable design....I consider mine world class, and highly recommend it!  If you have headphones with detachable cable use, you need to keep watching what Trevor is doing, doesn't get any better!


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

cute said:


> The Norne Solv X is truly a top notch design on the bleeding edge of headphone cable design....I consider mine world class, and highly recommend it!  If you have headphones with detachable cable use, you need to keep watching what Trevor is doing, doesn't get any better!




If only those SolvX cables came in that awesome red sleeving! I think it would look so cool with my LCD-XC's. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RKML0007

Email Trevor about a red SolvX, he helped me out!


----------



## citraian

wahsmoh said:


> Hormonic distortion.. haha I thought I read that wrong at first



Now I know what the THD specs mean. Total Hormonic Distorsions )


----------



## SteveM324

Is there a consensus for which Norne cable is favored for the HD800? I have a Draug 2 on order since Dec. 1st. Just wondering if I made the right choice. Any thoughts?


----------



## citraian

Draug 2 is not a good choice... It's great choice! The Draug is the best HD 800 cable that I've heard by far!


----------



## SteveM324

citraian said:


> Draug 2 is not a good choice... It's great choice! The Draug is the best HD 800 cable that I've heard by far!




Thanks that's good to know, especially coming from a fellow Master 9 owner!


----------



## unixdog

Hello,
 I'm considering ordering the Vanquish for a pair of HE-560s that I'll be connecting into an Oppo HA-1. (Balanced XLR input)
 Can someone please explain the difference between the standard 4-pin XLR and 4-pin mini-xlr options on the Norse Audio site?  
 Are they the same connectors with the mini just being a smaller form factor?  Does anyone have any pictures comparing them?
 Assuming they're the same, (other than size) would you recommend one over the other?  I think I had read some reports
 earlier in this thread about some concerns with the regular XLR connector putting too much pressure on the amp input and thus
 recommending the mini. Thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## reddog

unixdog said:


> Hello,
> I'm considering ordering the Vanquish for a pair of HE-560s that I'll be connecting into an Oppo HA-1. (Balanced XLR input)
> Can someone please explain the difference between the standard 4-pin XLR and 4-pin mini-xlr options on the Norse Audio site?
> Are they the same connectors with the mini just being a smaller form factor?  Does anyone have any pictures comparing them?
> ...



+1 great question.


----------



## TigzStudio

unixdog said:


> Hello,
> I'm considering ordering the Vanquish for a pair of HE-560s that I'll be connecting into an Oppo HA-1. (Balanced XLR input)
> Can someone please explain the difference between the standard 4-pin XLR and 4-pin mini-xlr options on the Norse Audio site?
> Are they the same connectors with the mini just being a smaller form factor?  Does anyone have any pictures comparing them?
> ...


 
   
The 4-pin mini-xlr (modular) option was created purely for folks that want a universal type system with a single primary cable.  So the main cable plus the adapters

 for the varied amps one might own (3.5mm, 6.3mm, 4-pin XLR, 2.5mm 4-pole, etc).  Pinout of the mini-xlr is identical to the normal / large size xlr (1:L+,2:L-,3:R+, 4:R-).
 Just email anytime for picture / size comparison.


----------



## scottcocoabeach

unixdog said:


> Hello,
> I'm considering ordering the Vanquish for a pair of HE-560s that I'll be connecting into an Oppo HA-1. (Balanced XLR input)
> Can someone please explain the difference between the standard 4-pin XLR and 4-pin mini-xlr options on the Norse Audio site?
> Are they the same connectors with the mini just being a smaller form factor?  Does anyone have any pictures comparing them?




The suggestion about which size to get only comes into play if you are getting an adapter for various connections and the decision will affect your cost. If you go with the mini you will need an adapter cable in addition in order to go from mini to regular XLR. If you for example you also want 1/4 inch then you will need another adapter for that. A lower cost option is to go with the regular size option and then adapt that to 1/4 inch with just one adapter cable but that's when the concern about the weight of the regular XLR cable connections coming in to play. 

Also, I believe the newest cable they announced (the Solv if memory serves) was developed particularly for planar headphones so if it fits your budget it might be worth considering.


----------



## unixdog

tigzstudio said:


> The 4-pin mini-xlr (modular) option was created purely for folks that want a universal type system with a single primary cable.  So the main cable plus the adapters
> for the varied amps one might own (3.5mm, 6.3mm, 4-pin XLR, 2.5mm 4-pole, etc).  Pinout of the mini-xlr is identical to the normal / large size xlr (1:L+,2:L-,3:R+, 4:R-).
> Just email anytime for picture / size comparison.




Thank you for the detailed response. So I'm assuming then that you wouldn't plug the mini directly into your amps XLR input without an adapter for the large XLR? Thus if I only ever plan on connecting to an XLR input, just order my cable with the large (standard) XLR connector? I got the impression that people were plugging the mini directly into their device.


----------



## Currawong

unixdog said:


> tigzstudio said:
> 
> 
> > The 4-pin mini-xlr (modular) option was created purely for folks that want a universal type system with a single primary cable.  So the main cable plus the adapters
> ...


 
  
 I used to just get a 4-pin XLR termination and then a 1/4" adaptor, but lately there have been so many portable amps and DAPs that can power full-sized headphones it made more sense to use mini-XLRs which are far less bulky. Also if someone comes up with a new connection I only have to order a tail (or make one myself) rather than a whole new cable.   The other thing to do is if the headphones will be used for portables is make the main cable 4-5' and have a short 1/8"/3.5mm tail and longer 2' or so 1/4"/6.5mm and 4-pin XLR tails.


----------



## reddog

currawong said:


> I used to just get a 4-pin XLR termination and then a 1/4" adaptor, but lately there have been so many portable amps and DAPs that can power full-sized headphones it made more sense to use mini-XLRs which are far less bulky. Also if someone comes up with a new connection I only have to order a tail (or make one myself) rather than a whole new cable.   The other thing to do is if the headphones will be used for portables is make the main cable 4-5' and have a short 1/8"/3.5mm tail and longer 2' or so 1/4"/6.5mm and 4-pin XLR tails.



Thanks for the advice, I am still a novice to a lot of this stuff, especially cables and the different connections.


----------



## RubyTiger

I have the HD800 and Draug2 combination. The headphones are fairly new so also the Draug2.  The HD800's seem to go against what I have read as they are not (a) sibilant, (b) lacking bass, or (c) overly analytical. I wrote Sennheiser about the discrepancy and if you would like to know what they said then pm me. But, I will say the 800's are the most neutral phones I have yet heard  Maybe even endgame phones for some of us.
  
 The Draug2 is like that. It has a very neutral character that get's out of the way and let's the music sound it's best. I do think it need's substantial break-in time to sound it's very best though. So, if your a new owner just be patient (not to hard considering how good they sound from the get go).
  
 For the skeptics, 'Please, I'm not trying to start another cable/equipment break-in debate.'
  
 Let me explain, when my Draug2 arrived and I began to listen; it had the tightest sound I think I have ever heard. I was so taken back I sent Trevor a message which I feel really sheepish about now. The next day things opened up and it began to sound like a great cable for the 800's. As time has gone by it really has impressed me. You know being an audiophile things can began to get under your skin to the point it's all you can think about. I have yet to find anything wrong with the Draug. And so far the only thing I can think about the Draug is how good it makes my 800's sound. 
  
 Thank you Trevor, it's a great cable.


----------



## citraian

I'm glad that you like it. Now you understand why I told you that this is the best HD 800 cable that I've come across?


----------



## RubyTiger

citraian said:


> I'm glad that you like it. Now you understand why I told you that this is the best HD 800 cable that I've come across?


 

 Yes, it's a keeper. My poor 'XXXXXX' cans are seeing no action at all. I have been plugging them in once every couple of wk's so they'll stay fresh. I can not bring myself to miss a night with the 800's.


----------



## RUMAY408

Compared to the stock HD800 cable the Draug2 is a very nice upgrade.  After several months of listening and a few swap outs with the stock cable I'm still a happy customer.
 The Draug2, well worth the cash.


----------



## Richsvt

Just got my new cable from Trevor. Truly a work of art. He is really a solid professional. Haven't had much time to listen, will post some impressions and pictures over the holiday. Just a great piece. Thank you Trevor...


----------



## reddog

richsvt said:


> Just got my new cable from Trevor. Truly a work of art. He is really a solid professional. Haven't had much time to listen, will post some impressions and pictures over the holiday. Just a great piece. Thank you Trevor...



Sweet hope your headphones sing from such a quality cable. I shall be ordering myself a Vanquish cable soon and it's good to know Trevor is a master craftsman.


----------



## unixdog

Anyone know what the current turnaround time is for a Vanquish cable? I'd like to place an order soon but I don't really want to wait 3-4 weeks. Thanks.


----------



## TigzStudio

Your welcome! Glad you received it safe and sound.  
  

  
 Unixdog, unfortunately wait time will be beyond your desired time frame to receive the cable right now. 
 The holidays have really slammed us with orders.  Working hard to clear out and get it down as soon as possible. 
  
  
 quick note: 
 Anyone waiting for emails you should receive a reply this evening.  Please feel free to resend any email that
 you have not received a reply to yet.


----------



## TigzStudio

rubytiger said:


> Thank you Trevor, it's a great cable.


 
 Your welcome Ruby, just happy you are enjoying your system.


----------



## whirlwind

rumay408 said:


> Compared to the stock HD800 cable the Draug2 is a very nice upgrade.  After several months of listening and a few swap outs with the stock cable I'm still a happy customer.
> The Draug2, well worth the cash.


 
 Sometime after the new year I will be ordering one of these for my HD800


----------



## reddog

Question I am planning to get a Vanquish cable for my Alpha Prime's, and I how important is the sleeve for the cable. I like the bare, rugged look however I do not want to damage the cable without the sleeve.


----------



## Richsvt

Well, I've been listening for a good portion of last night and this afternoon with the new SolvX and what a difference. I can make out small nuances in instrument separation. There seems to be better depth on bass and some treble augmentation. There were some tracks that presented enough separation in instruments that I could I hear a bow moving across a bass that I did not know was there. System I am listening to is: FiiO X1, Pico Power, and HE-400i.

Trevor is a true class act. Some pictures of the set-up:


----------



## SteveM324

citraian said:


> Draug 2 is not a good choice... It's great choice! The Draug is the best HD 800 cable that I've heard by far!







rubytiger said:


> I have the HD800 and Draug2 combination. The headphones are fairly new so also the Draug2.  The HD800's seem to go against what I have read as they are not (a) sibilant, (b) lacking bass, or (c) overly analytical. I wrote Sennheiser about the discrepancy and if you would like to know what they said then pm me. But, I will say the 800's are the most neutral phones I have yet heard  Maybe even endgame phones for some of us.
> 
> The Draug2 is like that. It has a very neutral character that get's out of the way and let's the music sound it's best. I do think it need's substantial break-in time to sound it's very best though. So, if your a new owner just be patient (not to hard considering how good they sound from the get go).
> 
> ...







rumay408 said:


> Compared to the stock HD800 cable the Draug2 is a very nice upgrade.  After several months of listening and a few swap outs with the stock cable I'm still a happy customer.
> The Draug2, well worth the cash.




Glad to see all the positive responses for the Draug 2 and the HD800. I'm very much looking forward to getting my Draug 2 and it shouldn't be long now.


----------



## scottcocoabeach

Hi Trevor,
  
 Planning to order the Solv X soon.  Is it possible to see the Solv X series adapters offered on the site for going from the Mini XLR to regular XLR, and Mini XLR to 1/4"?  It's impossible to put together a full order with pricing right now.  I can configure the cable and the headphone adapters but can't add the final adapter needed.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## coinlockerbaby

richsvt said:


> Well, I've been listening for a good portion of last night and this afternoon with the new SolvX and what a difference. I can make out small nuances in instrument separation. There seems to be better depth on bass and some treble augmentation. There were some tracks that presented enough separation in instruments that I could I hear a bow moving across a bass that I did not know was there. System I am listening to is: FiiO X1, Pico Power, and HE-400i.
> 
> Trevor is a true class act. Some pictures of the set-up:




Just received notice that my solv has shipped, with any luck my family will be diagnosed, dougie howser style!! having contracted a sleeping sickness that will last 4 days with the only side effect being that they feel religously apologetic at have slept in


----------



## reddog

I have finally ordered a Vanquish 9 foot cable with Norne mini XLR and two Vanquish adapters, with one a XLR and the other 1/4th. And Trevor can take as long as he needs, for great things are worth waiting for. I will send pics when they do arrive.


----------



## coinlockerbaby

yeah so notice came with coupon code for delay ?? is it odd to get 2 bottles of vodka from your parents at Christmas ? had to ask although they did once buy me a bird for my birthday which i named Paladin, this is now the name for the National Stalking Advocacy Service in England and Wales which if you have ever had a bird bought for you by your parents strikes as irony !! meanwhile back on the ranch, that'll be the vodka !! a coupon code for the delay, class, given that in the coming months i will become a dad again for the 4th time, all boys, is this coupon transferable like say against nappies (diapers)?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

coinlockerbaby said:


> yeah so notice came with coupon code for delay ?? is it odd to get 2 bottles of vodka from your parents at Christmas ? had to ask although they did once buy me a bird for my birthday which i named Paladin, this is now the name for the National Stalking Advocacy Service in England and Wales which if you have ever had a bird bought for you by your parents strikes as irony !! meanwhile back on the ranch, that'll be the vodka !! a coupon code for the delay, class, given that in the coming months i will become a dad again for the 4th time, all boys, is this coupon transferable like say against nappies (diapers)?




I am guessing your Parents thought a Man with 3 (soon to be 4, congrats) Babies could use a an ethanol vacation! 

Cheers!!!!


----------



## coinlockerbaby

ahahaha thank you, it must be jetlag I'm feeling this morning lol arghhh!!


----------



## drheadphone

Just recently got Draug cables for my HE560 and HD800. Wow. I noticed an instant bass boost to both cans as well as great soundstage. I can't ever complain now of the HD800 not having not enough bass.


----------



## IAMBLEST

hi guys am about to order the Draug 2 for my HD800s and LCD3 - just a question - what does the "Furutech Rhodium $40" mean? Is it worth selecting?
  
 I want the balanced XLR 4 pin - there is one HD series $5 and Valab Silver plated $20 - are these necessary?
  
 These werent explained - appreciate any assistance.


----------



## RUMAY408

iamblest said:


> hi guys am about to order the Draug 2 for my HD800s and LCD3 - just a question - what does the "Furutech Rhodium $40" mean? Is it worth selecting?
> 
> I want the balanced XLR 4 pin - there is one HD series $5 and Valab Silver plated $20 - are these necessary?
> 
> These werent explained - appreciate any assistance.


 

 If you are referring to the mini XLR 4 pin it is for DIY


----------



## IAMBLEST

rumay408 said:


> If you are referring to the mini XLR 4 pin it is for DIY


 

 cheers - Trevor emailed me what i need and i placed my order yesterday for the Draug 2 for the HD800s and the LCD3s/


----------



## austinfett

I recently ordered a Solv X for my LCD-2's. I'll post updates when it comes.


----------



## shotgunshane

Here's a couple of pics of my Norne Vorpal cable on an EarWerkz Legend CIEM.
  
 
  
 Having purchased and auditioned many cables from around the world, Trevor's are the best combination of reasonable price, boutique high end parts, and superb craftsmanship. Usually you can only pick 2 of those 3 options with most cable manufacturers but in the case of Norne Audio, you get all 3.


----------



## coinlockerbaby

austinfett said:


> I recently ordered a Solv X for my LCD-2's. I'll post updates when it comes.




Just giving mine their first listen, they arrived yesterday not 5 minutes after i left for a 27 hour shift, curse you gods!!

First impression, not amped, straight out of ak100 into my lcd2f, immediatley over the stock cable placement is clearly more defined with the response feeling flatter however I would say lighter although certainly without lose of presence. 
The sound just feels imminent. I would say that some of the warmth has been replaced with an assuredness in the top end with less striations in the sound, frequencies coalesce more subtly, where some sounds where part of another sentence or felt like in a sentence of their own its like they have been reunited and can be understood within the whole, if that makes any sense!!

The brushed cymbals on Chet Baker's Travlin Light, 24 192, are just lovelly.

Joni Mitchell's vocals on Carey, 24 192, reach out more conically.

Jack White's Lazzaretto, 24 96, punches viscerally at the ears and you can feel the vibration, ear speakers!! reminds me of when i was a boy sticking my ear to the speaker till my dad would give me a clout.

This is my first attempt at a review, i will, once i can get amped, it lives just next to my pillow on a stand as with 3 young boys its the best place for it. I will also post some pics, thanks for reading.

The lack of weight in this cable is worth half the money alone, its lovelly, i went for all brown with the rosewood splitter, bloody gorgeous !! Very happy, thanks Trevor  and as with previous testimonies he does seem a top top bloke, very glad to have had the pleasure.


----------



## coinlockerbaby

Bed-fi


----------



## reddog

That cable looks very neo Spartan , artful and functional.


----------



## coinlockerbaby

reddog said:


> That cable looks very neo Spartan , artful and functional.




As my choice of " winter coat" this year has been described as very Leonidas you could be something of a soothsayer sir, yeah its al it needs to be, really enjoying it.


----------



## whirlwind

Trevor.....this was some of the fastest service ever....I was shocked when I got home from work today and these were here already.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I will report back with my impressions of the sound, once i have had a chance to listen for awhile.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> Trevor.....this was some of the fastest service ever....I was shocked when I got home from work today and these were here already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Beautiful!!! Cannot wait to hear how the Draug  sounds with your 800's, heard the original Draug  with the 800 at the Nashville Meet, gorgeous. Now if my 500e just had replaceable cabling...


----------



## reddog

Those are some great cables sir. Trevor is a master craftsman, who crafts functional pieces of artwork. I hope your cans sing, with such a great cable.


----------



## TigzStudio

coinlockerbaby said:


> Very happy, thanks Trevor


 
 Your Welcome Coin, Thanks for the impressions. 
  
  
  
 Just a quick Update to all:
  
 For those waiting for reply on status or other email inquiries, I will be clearing all emails this evening, thank you for hanging in there.
 Please feel free to email again if you have not gotten a reply, which will bump it to the top of the inbox. 
  
 If you have been waiting a while for your order to ship (4-5 week+ range) your order is shipping soon. 
 Thanks to all for your serious patience during the very busy holiday season which caused a few bumps in the wait times.
 As always working hard to clear things out.


----------



## coinlockerbaby

whirlwind said:


> Trevor.....this was some of the fastest service ever....I was shocked when I got home from work today and these were here already.  :eek:
> 
> I will report back with my impressions of the sound, once i have had a chance to listen for awhile.



oh my do they look good !!


----------



## IAMBLEST

whirlwind said:


> Trevor.....this was some of the fastest service ever....I was shocked when I got home from work today and these were here already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 mine are going to be like this but no splitter and terminated with the XLR Balanced end.  Dying to hear your thoughts over the stock cable.


----------



## whirlwind

iamblest said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Trevor.....this was some of the fastest service ever....I was shocked when I got home from work today and these were here already.
> ...


 
  It is a wonderful cable, to say the least.
  
 I am hearing bass that goes much deeper than stock cable. Excellent vocals and instruments sound heavenly.
  
 Trevor....thanks so much, man.
  
 I love it


----------



## citraian

Since two of the first oppinions about the Draug (mine and dan.gheorge's one) and up to yours I saw the exact same thing: BASS on HD-800 
So how exactly would we explain this if cables make no difference? 
The Draug is a great cable that shows Trevor's skills. It is actually the greatest sound difference that I've heard in a cable so far, like listening to a different HD-800 revision - a more natural one


----------



## whirlwind

citraian said:


> Since two of the first oppinions about the Draug (mine and dan.gheorge's one) and up to yours I saw the exact same thing: BASS on HD-800
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I can't explain anything....but it is there and it sounds wonderful.
  
 I have to say, I was very skeptical about a headphone cable upgrade...I have never really believed in a cable upgrade to get better sound....just if you need a different length of have microphonics.
  
 I did want a shorter length....but I got much more


----------



## citraian

No need to explain, just enjoy


----------



## citraian

Almost forgot... Trevor, what will it take to make you release Draug interconnects?


----------



## saxelrod92

citraian said:


> Since two of the first oppinions about the Draug (mine and dan.gheorge's one) and up to yours I saw the exact same thing: BASS on HD-800
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well on the V281 thread there was at one point a post that attempted to explain this, it was in the context of trying out the hd800 with the balanced output, and simply put when you create greater conductivity, the voice coil has a faster transient and creates a shorter, snappier decay. So using silver cables which have the most conductivity creates a faster voice coil, and a snappier sound slightly. Copper is slightly less conductive, so the voice coil is slightly slower, and creates slightly longer decay, which in regards to bass response, will give a bit more boom to your bass, and slightly less sharpness to your highs. Since high frequencies require quick movement, and low frequencies require slow movement. Now all this was mentioned in the context of how the V281's balanced output has so much current, and such a low output impedence, that just using that output created some of the same characteristics as using silver cables, but since the amp is neutral-warmish when using single ended, this just makes the balanced output nicely neutral-organic. Also I'm purely paraphrasing what other people who knew what they were talking about have said, so sorry if any of this is off. But I mean it's not rocket science so i figure what was said is pretty much close enough to how it works lol. At least in simple terms.
  
 The other thing to note once you understand this, is that a cable can only modify the sound of the driver within the limits of the driver's capabilities. so the like in the example given, the hd800 driver has a range of quicker transient to slower transient, depending on the current it's being fed. But you wont ever be able to get a cable to make the driver add more bass than it is physically capable of producing based on it's tuning. I guess it would be like tilting your tonal preference slightly higher or lower, within the existing ability of the driver. Thats what a cable can do.


----------



## citraian

saxelrod92 said:


> Well on the V281 thread there was at one point a post that attempted to explain this, it was in the context of trying out the hd800 with the balanced output, and simply put when you create greater conductivity, the voice coil has a faster transient and creates a shorter, snappier decay. So using silver cables which have the most conductivity creates a faster voice coil, and a snappier sound slightly. Copper is slightly less conductive, so the voice coil is slightly slower, and creates slightly longer decay, which in regards to bass response, will give a bit more boom to your bass, and slightly less sharpness to your highs. Since high frequencies require quick movement, and low frequencies require slow movement. Now all this was mentioned in the context of how the V281's balanced output has so much current, and such a low output impedence, that just using that output created some of the same characteristics as using silver cables, but since the amp is neutral-warmish when using single ended, this just makes the balanced output nicely neutral-organic. Also I'm purely paraphrasing what other people who knew what they were talking about have said, so sorry if any of this is off. But I mean it's not rocket science so i figure what was said is pretty much close enough to how it works lol. At least in simple terms.
> 
> 
> The other thing to note once you understand this, is that a cable can only modify the sound of the driver within the limits of the driver's capabilities. so the like in the example given, the hd800 driver has a range of quicker transient to slower transient, depending on the current it's being fed. But you wont ever be able to get a cable to make the driver add more bass than it is physically capable of producing based on it's tuning. I guess it would be like tilting your tonal preference slightly higher or lower, within the existing ability of the driver. Thats what a cable can do.



In simple terms you have a valid point. But I've heard three copper cables with my HD-800s and they all sounded very different from each other. I also heard a silver cable that sounded a bit like copper. This not mentioning cables that sound worse than the stock ones  So I guess cable design is a big part of things as well.


----------



## hotfever

im properly the only one who use draug 2 for ciem 
  
 it is time to review something about Draug after 2 months of burning and using it.

 i have had Skog 3 months before using Draug 2,so i had a chance to a/b them directly.

 Sorry Trevor,but Draug 2 is obviously ways ahead of Skog (feated nt6 pro to be specific).
  
 Below are my thoughts about the Draug 2 vs Skog
  
  
 The most obvious things is Draug 2's soundstage..........so huge,within the first minute i realized it and still now my initial experience stay the same.
  
instrument separation is much cleaner and clearer.
  
 im getting less mid bass with the Draug 2 (kinda weird for a full copper config),swapping between Draug2 and Skog made Skog's bass sound really "bloated"
  
 Deep bass?????no im not getting much rumble differences swapping between them (nt6 pro boost the low bass abit,may be this is why nothing was added to the low bass)
  
 In total........Draug2 made my nt6 pro's bass tight and accurate.
  
 Draug2 does increase the Ohm by quite abit,i had to turn up the vol by bit to get to normal listening vol.

 My question now is : Solv vs Draug2 lol


----------



## tin427

hotfever said:


> im properly the only one who use draug 2 for ciem
> 
> it is time to review something about Draug after 2 months of burning and using it.
> 
> ...


 
 I was wondering whether the solv can be made for the ciem option officially. Seems like it is much easier than your draug 2


----------



## reddog

A very nice cable indeed, looks like a work of art.


----------



## cute

The Solv X is a neat cable.  IMO Trevor's best.  I think the Solv X is a very resolving, transparent cable, a neutral sound with slam and dynamics.  It is absolutely devine on the LCD-X, making a natural sounding headphone sound even more natural.  Definitely a great pairing, as it is with any headphone I have used it with.


----------



## reddog

The Solv X sounds like a great cable Cute. I ordered Vanquish cable for my Alpha Prime's and I can not wait for them to arrive lol. 
i


----------



## cute

I had the Vanquish, but I sold it with my Alpha Dog.  The Solv X sounds fantastic on the Prime, makes a great headphone even better, just so natural sounding!


----------



## reddog

Hmmm when I do get myself LCD-X, I will get a Solv X cable then, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cute

If you do get the Solv X and LCD X, I've got adapters that fit Alpha Prime that will allow the use of Audeze mini xlr's, so you can use the Solv X on both headphones!


----------



## reddog

Thanks that is good to know.


----------



## preproman

Where are those Solv X cables?  I ordered one for the LCD-3F.  Are they out in the wild yet?


----------



## Spamateur

Just ordered a Vorpal. How are people finding the comfort of the 4 wire vs. the 8?


----------



## drez

preproman said:


> Where are those Solv X cables?  I ordered one for the LCD-3F.  Are they out in the wild yet?


 
  
 Yes there are a few out, I have one for my HD800 but haven't been able to do any critical listening as my music server is down and waiting for new power supply, and not sure if the burn in has completed yet.  But few keywords I would say are frequency extension, focus, detail extraction and dynamics.  Probably the best cable I have on hand.  I might try them as IC's, just wonder what these would sound like in pure silver?  Too much of a good thing?


----------



## saxelrod92

preproman said:


> Where are those Solv X cables?  I ordered one for the LCD-3F.  Are they out in the wild yet?


 

 I think Trevor is still trying to get past the holiday rush they had. I ordered a Solv X for my Alpha Prime back in december, and am still waiting on it. I talked to Trevor about two weeks ago, and he said they just got hit hard during the holidays with orders, the most ever in their history (which is good for them 
  
 So idk, two weeks ago he said it would be that week, so we'll see. Hopefully it will at least be this month lol. Dont wanna rush quality though.


----------



## TigzStudio

saxelrod92 said:


>


 
  
 There are quite a few Solv's going out by Monday-Tuesday next week, yours included, thanks for hanging in there.
 Largely the last of the ones that have been waiting the longest. 
  
 The holiday season was one of the busiest ever to be sure.  Apologies to all that have had to endure a longer wait, if you have not received your compensation
 for wait beyond estimates then please do shoot me an email. 
  
  
 Ultimately I really just want to thank everyone for hanging tough with the waits this 2014 holiday season. 
 I do have at least more help right now, and a dedicated person for Draug2 braiding.
 As always I will be trying to find every way I can to get stuff out as quick as humanly possible.


----------



## saxelrod92

tigzstudio said:


> There are quite a few Solv's going out by Monday-Tuesday next week, yours included axel, thanks for hanging in there.
> Largely the last of the ones that have been waiting the longest.
> 
> The holiday season was one of the busiest ever to be sure.  Apologies to all that have had to endure a longer wait, if you have not received your compensation
> ...


 

 Awesome! I figured it would be around those days. In less than a month I'm going on a trip to visit family back in the bay area, so if the cable somehow didnt arrive by then, I could've come knocking at your guys' door lol. But seriously, I love great customer service and quality work, really shows how much passion you have for what you do, and how much you care about the customers.


----------



## reddog

tigzstudio said:


> There are quite a few Solv's going out by Monday-Tuesday next week, yours included, thanks for hanging in there.
> Largely the last of the ones that have been waiting the longest.
> 
> The holiday season was one of the busiest ever to be sure.  Apologies to all that have had to endure a longer wait, if you have not received your compensation
> ...



Thanks for the information, I am glad you had a fantastic holiday season, and I will gladly wait till you get to my vanquish cable. Good things come to those who wait, especially for custom cable as exquisite as yours.


----------



## Shembot

tigzstudio said:


> There are quite a few Solv's going out by Monday-Tuesday next week, yours included, thanks for hanging in there.
> Largely the last of the ones that have been waiting the longest.
> 
> The holiday season was one of the busiest ever to be sure.  Apologies to all that have had to endure a longer wait, if you have not received your compensation
> ...


 
  
 Good luck clearing the backlog.  Don't work yourself sick! I've been there and I'm still trying to recover. Plus, I'd rather wait a bit longer and be sure that the cable I get is up to top quality standards...


----------



## austinfett

I've been kept busy with work and such. Thanks for the update. Wish people didn't get impatient when you're busting your balls.


----------



## reddog

austinfett said:


> I've been kept busy with work and such. Thanks for the update. Wish people didn't get impatient when you're busting your balls.



+1 well said, people forget these are handcrafted cables, and can not rushed. I will just kick back and before I know it , Trevor will have crafted me a work of art, that will make my Alpha Prime's sing.


----------



## MP1968

I'd like to pick this forum's brains about the best Norne cables for Denon AH-D7100s.
  
 I realise that these aren't very popular 'phones on Head Fi, but I'm burning a pair in now and I actually quite like them.
  
 The bass can be a bit thunderous, though, and I wondered whether any of the Norne cables are known to rein in the bottom end and tighten it up?
  
 Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Acapella11

Silver is helping to slightly lighten and tighten up the bass, hence, even though I haven't heard them, I can imagine that the Solv X sounds like a good choice.


----------



## lafeuill

acapella11 said:


> Silver is helping to slightly lighten and tighten up the bass, hence, even though I haven't heard them, I can imagine that the Solv X sounds like a good choice.



 


@MP1968 : Solv is a hybrid silver/copper cable, certainly a good option to get the result you want.


----------



## wahsmoh

mp1968 said:


> I'd like to pick this forum's brains about the best Norne cables for Denon AH-D7100s.
> 
> I realise that these aren't very popular 'phones on Head Fi, but I'm burning a pair in now and I actually quite like them.
> 
> ...




Solv X or Vanquish should work. I have the Vanquish for the Alpha Dogs and it tightened up the bass and took away from of the excess "bloom" also the mids seem a lot more detailed and refined and not as boosted as the stock cable. Cables are a good way to fine tune your headphones. Usually the differences are minor but certainly noticeable. Also I prefer the treble of the vanquish cable over the stock cable. The stock cable sounds a lot darker (be reminded it is a Canare star quad)


----------



## drez

Yep tight bass definitely one of the defining characteristics of the Solv.


----------



## austinfett

My Solv should be in my mailbox sometime today. Only thing is I don't have an amp with a 1'4" input at the moment so will my grado adapter change the sound at all?
  
 I plan on buying a custom O2 + Odac or a Lyr 2. The O2 seems like a better deal for the price though.


----------



## Richsvt

I have the same adapter and no, it doesn't change the sound. Good quality piece for what it is...


----------



## saxelrod92

just got the Solv for my Alpha Prime today, so far everything has been great with it. It's a bit smaller in diameter than I thought it would be, but who cares, because it's built beautifully, super extra lightweight, the new Eidolic TeCu connector is really awesome, and of course the sound really feels like I'm listening to these headphones proper. The stock cable for the headphones is really good, but over time it felt like it was slightly denting the precision that these headphones can usually have, like slightly denting the sharp tips of the sound. With the Solv I just feel like I'm hearing everything super razor sharp and clear and tight. Does as advertised lol. and I highly recommend getting the new bloodwood splitter too, it looks pretty sweet. Same for the blue metallic heatshrink (I think thats my favorite part lol).
  
 So yea definitely worth the wait, in every way.


----------



## Richsvt

Pictures please...


----------



## reddog

Thanks for your impressions, I hope to order a Solv cable, when I do get a Audeze headphone. Hope you have a great night jamming out.


----------



## sladewilson411

Hi everyone, i just bought the draug 2 and i really love it. But i happened to see the Arcane Series pure silver one. Is there anyone have any experiences with it? Can i ask for the sound properties of it? I may return the draug and buy the Arcane if it fit my taste. This is the combo that i'm using


----------



## chubbyroaster

Hi sladewilson411, would you mind to enlighten me where I can find more info for Arcane series, the pure silver one? I can't find it from Norne Audio's website. Thank you.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

chubbyroaster said:


> Hi sladewilson411, would you mind to enlighten me where I can find more info for Arcane series, the pure silver one? I can't find it from Norne Audio's website. Thank you.




Arcane was only available as a "Black Friday 2014" item. I
have discussed the Arcane with Trevor, but think any further details would be better coming directly from him. 

Edit: Premature Post


----------



## sladewilson411

chubbyroaster said:


> Hi sladewilson411, would you mind to enlighten me where I can find more info for Arcane series, the pure silver one? I can't find it from Norne Audio's website. Thank you.


 
 I saw it like 3 days ago. They might remove it from their website. You can contact directly to Trevor to order it or ask for customization.


----------



## austinfett

My solv came today. Very gorgeous cable.

I've noticed the treble being more present, but nothing else yet.

Excuse the poor q

uality pictures, i only have my iPod.


----------



## IAMBLEST

Still waiting on my draug cables. Supposed to have shipped last week but no word so far


----------



## Xoen

iamblest said:


> Still waiting on my draug cables. Supposed to have shipped last week but no word so far


 
 I'm still waiting on an update on my Solv X cables.  Says "pending" on status.  It's only been 3 days but still.


----------



## TigzStudio

xoen said:


> I'm still waiting on an update on my Solv X cables.  Says "pending" on status.  It's only been 3 days but still.


 
 Your status will update today Xoen. 
  
 For those waiting for emails / status still, I just got back from being out of office due to a short and necessary trip
 to the east coast (weather out there did not help things). 
   
 

 to:  IAMBLEST
 I believe I found your email and replied, if not please send another email to bump in the inbox.
  
  
 Thanks to all for hanging in there on the wait for their tracking numbers (which you will receive in email once shipped),
 and I hope the various forms of compensation for the bit longer wait helps out. 
  
 Plenty of cables going out tomorrow, and every day this week.
 So odds are if you have been waiting a bit longer your cable is near on deck to ship.


----------



## MickeyVee

^^ Good News! I'm sure we'll be in for a flood of pictures and comments as people get their new cables.  Looking forward to getting mine in and everyone's impressions/pictures!


----------



## Xoen

tigzstudio said:


> Your status will update today Xoen.
> 
> For those waiting for emails / status still, I just got back from being out of office due to a short and necessary trip
> to the east coast (weather out there did not help things).
> ...




That's good news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## reddog

tigzstudio said:


> Your status will update today Xoen.
> 
> For those waiting for emails / status still, I just got back from being out of office due to a short and necessary trip
> to the east coast (weather out there did not help things).
> ...



Thanks for the update, it is appreciated.


----------



## lafeuill

tigzstudio said:


> ...
> Thanks to all for hanging in there on the wait for their tracking numbers (which you will receive in email once shipped),
> and I hope the various forms of compensation for the bit longer wait helps out.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi ! Any chance of shipping order 1303 soon too ?
Thanks ^_^
  
Edit : got your answer, kudos to Norne !


----------



## FlySweep

My UERM & Earwerkz Legend-R rocking the Vorpal cable.  Absolutely awesome cables.. from build, aesthetics, ergonomics, and sound.  I've had them for almost a month.  I've found both these custom IEMs to be very sensitive to cables, acoustically speaking.  I noticed a distinct change in sound after a month of use on both cables (the IEMs themselves have had quite a bit of use before the cables arrived, btw).  The Vorpal cables sounded quite bright, yet mellow when they arrived.. and for much of the last month.  In the last few days, I've noticed the sound has distinguishably fleshed & balanced out.  Blacker background, smoother, more explosive dynamics, improved clarity, more accurate imaging, and better bandwidth are some of the things I've noticed.  Not night and day, of course.. but very very noticeable (to my ears).  It's the accumulated improvement of these subtle qualities that reveal the impact of these cables.  Overall, I sense better focus vs the stock cables on both phones.. which is saying something since the stock cables on these IEMs are excellent!
  
 Thanks Trevor!


----------



## tin427

I'm still thinking of using the solv with ciem
Anyone having the solv can tell whether the ergonomic of this cable is good or not? Is it some kind of home cable like the draug? (though someone just modified his draug2 for his ciem


----------



## cute

tin427 said:


> I'm still thinking of using the solv with ciem
> Anyone having the solv can tell whether the ergonomic of this cable is good or not? Is it some kind of home cable like the draug? (though someone just modified his draug2 for his ciem


 

 The Solv X, IMO, would be a great cable with Ciem's.  It is very ergonomic, with a small diameter as depicted in the picture on the Norne Website.  Probably the best cable I have ever experienced.  Draug2 not so good for your application.  I have several DHC cables, and I find the Solv X sound unbeatable!
  
http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Norne-Solv-Silver-OCC-Litz-multi-core-type-4-6-x-copper-semi-conductive-core-refined-detail-transparency-Audeze-Hifiman-Oppo-pm-1-Sony-MDR-z7-Sennheiser-hd800-lcd-xc-2-3-fazor-3f


----------



## Dark Ayla

Which one is better for the LCD3, Solv, Draug or Vanquish?
I don't even know the difference between them!

Am I going to notice a significant difference compared to the stock cable?


----------



## dxanex

I've tried contacting the good folks at Norne Audio website but so far have received no reply. I have a single ended 8-wire Litz OOC (original version, Norse cable) for my Audeze LCD 2 and am curious if I can send it in and have it changed to a 4-pin XLR termination, since I have a balanced set up now? Do you still honor labor for Norse Audio products?
  
 Feel free to PM me here!
  
 Thanks


----------



## TigzStudio

PM sent.
 Have checked the inbox and cannot find an email in regards to termination of an older cable, but its no problem to do for you.
  
 **note** all other email inquiries will be answered this afternoon-early evening pst.


----------



## dxanex

^^^ PM received, thank you!


----------



## kawaivpc1

Guys, I'm interested in buying one of their headphone cables for my Shure SRH1840.
 Do you they offer dual 3.5mm balanced end for Sony's PHA-3?
 Also, do they make their cables with switchable end (3.5mm, 1/4", 3.5mm dual balanced, xlr balanced) ?
  
 Moon Audio guys offer switchable end system but they're too expansive.


----------



## IAMBLEST

kawaivpc1 said:


> Guys, I'm interested in buying one of their headphone cables for my Shure SRH1840.
> Do you they offer dual 3.5mm balanced end for Sony's PHA-3?
> Also, do they make their cables with switchable end (3.5mm, 1/4", 3.5mm dual balanced, xlr balanced) ?
> 
> Moon Audio guys offer switchable end system but they're too expansive.


 

 Switchable ends are not recommended are they? I thought the whole point was that you wanted something terminated properly...


----------



## kawaivpc1

iamblest said:


> Switchable ends are not recommended are they? I thought the whole point was that you wanted something terminated properly...


 

 Yes...
  
 but look at Moon Audio guys. They have made a switchable end system that works just fine.
 I'm looking for something similar. I like Moon Audio's cable but they're too expansive. If you want a cable and switchable system with various ends, you'll end up paying more money for cables (more than $600) than the actual price of your headphone.
 I will not going to buy from them. So, I'm looking for other manufacturers.


----------



## shotgunshane

Norne has a complete interchangeable tail system for full size.


----------



## kawaivpc1

shotgunshane said:


> Norne has a complete interchangeable tail system for full size.


 

 Do you have any pictures or link?


----------



## TigzStudio

kawaivpc1 said:


>


 
 PM sent


----------



## reddog

shotgunshane said:


> Norne has a complete interchangeable tail system for full size.



Yes I ordered a Vanquish cable for my Alpha Prime's, with the Norne interchangeable tail. I will post pics when the cables are done.


----------



## soundify

I was wondering what would be the best cable to use with the LCD-X? It seems that the Draug was recommended but I would like to find out why. 

What I'm looking for is to tame the highs so it's smoother and not as harsh as the stock cable without losing the details. I Would also like to hear a fuller and more natural sound with extra details that the stock cable doesn't provide. 

I'm currently using a hybrid 16 conductor copper and silver cable together with a chord Hugo and while it provides the body and details, the highs is a bit too bright for my taste for relax listening sessions. 

Any recommendations please?


----------



## j0ewhite

Trevor, received my cable today. It is gorgeous!! Thanks.
  
 Please check your PM also.


----------



## sladewilson411

soundify said:


> I was wondering what would be the best cable to use with the LCD-X? It seems that the Draug was recommended but I would like to find out why.
> 
> What I'm looking for is to tame the highs so it's smoother and not as harsh as the stock cable without losing the details. I Would also like to hear a fuller and more natural sound with extra details that the stock cable doesn't provide.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi, I'm using the Draug 2 for my XC. What i noticed first thing when i put it on is the sound stage becomes much wider. And second of all, the mid become sweeter and smoother in my opinion. The bass is significantly improved, but i have to warn you that the bass is a little bit too much (for my taste as i'm not a bass head). And the result is that the treble is drowned because of the low. If you need a wider and more focus on the low + mid, i recommend the draug. If you need a bright and sparkling sound, maybe this is not for you. I have not heard the LCD X but this cable fit my XC very well. Hope this help.


----------



## MannerPylon

Starting to lose patience.... put in an order on 12/31. Still hasn't shipped.
  
 Had to email in to find out it was running behind but was given the estimate of 02/05-02/07 which has come and went with not notification.
  
 I'm not even so bothered by the delay but by the lack of communication.


----------



## TigzStudio

mannerpylon said:


>


 
 PM has been sent, your order should have already shipped.


----------



## MickeyVee

I just got my Vanquish cable and it's gorgeous!! I'll post pictures and impressions once I've had a chance to break it in.  So far, so great.  I have to say that even the service may be slower that we'd like, Trevor's commitment to service is impeccable.  Remember that this is a handmade product, not just some cheap mass produced cable.  Have you ever ordered custom furniture? Well, it's worth the wait!! First world problems 
 /endrant
 Thanks again Trevor for a great product and superb service! Worth the wait!!


----------



## reddog

j0ewhite said:


> Trevor, received my cable today. It is gorgeous!! Thanks.
> 
> Please check your PM also.



A very nice cable, Trevor is a master craftsman and your cable reeks of quality. High quality, hand crafted cables take time to make, thus not surprised my own order has not shipped out. However Trevor has sent me a Pm and I am confident he will get them shipped as soon as humanely possible. And I placed my order on 12/27 and good things come to those who wait. Before my accident I use to assist such craftsman as weapon makers, gold smiths and glass blowers, and such things take time to make. If I was ordering a factory made good, I would be livid, if I had to wait so long, but Trevor was upfront and said he was slammed and would take longer than planned. 
Andrew Reddog Jones


----------



## Xoen

Absolutely stunning looking cable.  I definitely can't wait to get mines.  I've ordered Solv X's for my Audeze LCD-X.  Oh, the anticipation!  lol


----------



## reddog

Trevor sent me a email letting me know my Vanquish cable has shipped. Trevor is awesome to deal with and I will send pics when it arrives.


----------



## MickeyVee

You'll absolutely love it! Got mine this week 
 Quote:


reddog said:


> Trevor sent me a email letting me know my Vanquish cable has shipped. Trevor is awesome to deal with and I will send pics when it arrives.


----------



## Xoen

reddog said:


> Trevor sent me a email letting me know my Vanquish cable has shipped. Trevor is awesome to deal with and I will send pics when it arrives.


 
 That's good to know!  Still waiting for mines but I know cable making takes time.


----------



## Spamateur

Hoping to get some recommendations for a cable:
  
 Got an HD700 yesterday and am enjoying them a lot. What cable would you guys recommend to maybe thicken it up a bit more and tone down the hot treble a bit? The HD700 is very well detailed but notes sometimes feel a bit thin, and the treble spike can be a bit much depending on how well mastered the track is. I'm guessing something more copper instead of SPC would help as the stock cable is apparently SPC.


----------



## Shembot

spamateur said:


> Hoping to get some recommendations for a cable:
> 
> Got an HD700 yesterday and am enjoying them a lot. What cable would you guys recommend to maybe thicken it up a bit more and tone down the hot treble a bit? The HD700 is very well detailed but notes sometimes feel a bit thin, and the treble spike can be a bit much depending on how well mastered the track is. I'm guessing something more copper instead of SPC would help as the stock cable is apparently SPC.


 

 Draug 2.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^What he said, Draug 2+++++^^^^


----------



## Spamateur

Draug 2 it is. Thanks for the recs, guys!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Hey,
  
 There are several People coming up from the Atlanta area for the Nashville Head Fi Meet, 4/18. Check out the Nashville Meet, vol. 3 Thread.


----------



## reddog

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey,
> 
> There are several People coming up from the Atlanta area for the Nashville Head Fi Meet, 4/18. Check out the Nashville Meet, vol. 3 Thread.







Sure thing, thanks for the heads up, I liked the last Nashville Meet thread. Hope you have a good evening jamming out.


----------



## IAMBLEST

my cables just arrived. they look like expensive black and red liquorice!  looking forward to doing some back to back testing tonight against the CH800S and the LCD3 stock balanced cables.


----------



## IAMBLEST

Some impressions later.  Still running in.


----------



## wahsmoh

iamblest said:


> Some impressions later.  Still running in.


 
  
 Wow that looks fantastic! I'm jealous. My end game setup I have been zeroing in on is a balanced HA-1 and balanced Alpha Dog cable. Tell us how the HD800 pairs with the HA-1 and it will give me a ballpark idea of how it might sound with my AD.


----------



## IAMBLEST

wahsmoh said:


> Wow that looks fantastic! I'm jealous. My end game setup I have been zeroing in on is a balanced HA-1 and balanced Alpha Dog cable. Tell us how the HD800 pairs with the HA-1 and it will give me a ballpark idea of how it might sound with my AD.


 

 HD800s are a little bright and trebly with the HA-1.  The LCD3s sound a lot better with them.  So far cant tell much of a difference with the Norne Draug 2s - only been running them in for 30 mins though.


----------



## reddog

That is a very nice cable sir. Trevor is a master craftsman and the cable shows his talent.


----------



## IAMBLEST

After a couple of hours they have really started to open up nicely. A lot "warmer" than the CH800S, im smiling as i listen to The Blue Nile like i used to with my LCD3s.  Cant wait to try them out...but want to let the HD800s burn in a bit more as those are the ones that needed these cables more for me.


----------



## Dark Ayla

Which cable do u recommend for the LCD3 Fazor?
Nine website has too many cables and each cable has too many different options (one of the most confusing lists ever!). I contacted Norne looooong time ago asking for recommendation, but no answer 

Please help me,,,,, 

I really need a cable that outperforms the stock cable (with noticeable difference). 
What about one 4 pin XLR vs two 3 pin xlr (my amp supports both outs, Moon Nèo 430).


----------



## IAMBLEST

dark ayla said:


> Which cable do u recommend for the LCD3 Fazor?
> Nine website has too many cables and each cable has too many different options (one of the most confusing lists ever!). I contacted Norne looooong time ago asking for recommendation, but no answer
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have the Draug 2 on the LCD3's - i would go with that.  I used single 4 Pin XLR balanced as my choice in termination, not sure what is best for you (mine is the Oppo HA-1).  I will post some feedback tonight as i mainly auditioned my HD800s with the Draug 2's - i will test the LCD3Fs tonight.  I have heard very good things however.


----------



## Dark Ayla

iamblest said:


> I have the Draug 2 on the LCD3's - i would go with that.  I used single 4 Pin XLR balanced as my choice in termination, not sure what is best for you (mine is the Oppo HA-1).  I will post some feedback tonight as i mainly auditioned my HD800s with the Draug 2's - i will test the LCD3Fs tonight.  I have heard very good things however.




What about the Solv?

What is XLR HD series extra $50?

What is Furutech Rhuodium???!!!


I don't understand how the guys at Norne are expecting us to know about all the frustrating options!


----------



## IAMBLEST

dark ayla said:


> What about the Solv?
> 
> What is XLR HD series extra $50?
> 
> ...


 

 It is confusing. I spoke with Trevor directly.  here is what i ordered: Eidolic 4-pin XLR came in stock as i ordered so i had those.  You can email trevor directly on norneaudio@gmail.com 
  

Draug v2 - 8x24awg (24-wire / multi-core, equiv. 4x21awg) Litz OCC Tri Multi-Conductor headphone cable
   - Cable Color Choice: Black / Red (opaque)
   - Draug Headphone Type: Audeze LCD-2 / 3 / X..
   - Draug Length: 5 ft.
   - Termination: 4-pin XLR (Neutrik X..
   - Right / Left channel logo color selection: Red Metallic (all)
   - Exotic Wood Splitter Type (not required): No splitter / Black ..​ ​ ​ ​ ​Draug v2 - 8x24awg (24-wire / multi-core, equiv. 4x21awg) Litz OCC Tri Multi-Conductor headphone cable
   - Cable Color Choice: Black / Red (opaque)
   - Draug Headphone Type: Sennheiser HD800
   - Draug Length: 5 ft.
   - Termination: 4-pin XLR (Neutrik X..
   - Right / Left channel logo color selection: Red Metallic (all)
   - Exotic Wood Splitter Type (not required): No splitter / Black ..​


----------



## reddog

My Vanquish cable for my Alpha Prime's arrived today, and they are gorgeous. Trevor is a master craftsman and this cable drips with mast quality craftsmanship. I got a 9 foot cable with terminating with mini Norne XLR connectors. Two one foot adapters, mini Norne XLR to XLR, and a the other adapters is mini Norne to 1/4th. I will take pics later tonight. I am surprised how light weight the cables are. It's too soon to say if the sound signature has changed any. I highly recommend Norne Cables to anyone looking for a fantastic custom cables.
Andrew Reddog Jones


----------



## Wildcatsare1

reddog said:


> My Vanquish cable for my Alpha Prime's arrived today, and they are gorgeous. Trevor is a master craftsman and this cable drips with mast quality craftsmanship. I got a 9 foot cable with terminating with mini Norne XLR connectors. Two one foot adapters, mini Norne XLR to XLR, and a the other adapters is mini Norne to 1/4th. I will take pics later tonight. I am surprised how light weight the cables are. It's too soon to say if the sound signature has changed any. I highly recommend Norne Cables to anyone looking for a fantastic custom cables.
> Andrew Reddog Jones




Reddog, you will love the Vanquish with your Primes!!! Look forward to reading your feedback!!!


----------



## reddog

wildcatsare1 said:


> Reddog, you will love the Vanquish with your Primes!!! Look forward to reading your feedback!!!



Sure thing Wildcatsare1, I shall post pics tonight and give my impression/ feedback later this week. Hope you have a good day Wildcatsare1.


----------



## hifimiami

Hi, please recommend Norne Audio cable for Beyer T90 to tame the brightness, had T90 modified with dual mini XLR inputs.


----------



## RubyTiger

Has anyone tried the Solv interconnects? Care to share observations?


----------



## drez

Ahh nice Trevor has added these to the webpage?
  
 I will tell you when I order a pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The Solv X headphone cable is definitely a winner.


----------



## cute

drez said:


> Ahh nice Trevor has added these to the webpage?
> 
> I will tell you when I order a pair
> 
> ...


 

 Solv X is probably the best cable available for any headphone.....the design is phenomenal!  It will be interesting to hear your impressions about the interconnects!


----------



## Xoen

I've ordered the Solv X, too.  Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## citraian

Trevor, please tell me you're secretly working on some new full copper interconnects, power and USB cables


----------



## Shembot

rubytiger said:


> Has anyone tried the Solv interconnects? Care to share observations?


 

 I have some on the way, but the wait right now is several months. I'll share my observations when the cables show up.


----------



## RubyTiger

I can't wait to hear about them. Knowing Trevor one can bet they are superbly built.


----------



## reddog

Here are some pictures of my new Vanquish cable for my Alpha Prime's.


----------



## cute

rubytiger said:


> I can't wait to hear about them. Knowing Trevor one can bet they are superbly built.


 

 Ahah.....just looked up you profile, we are alike, retired, love Norne Audio cables, Audioquest Diamond USB, all good!  I have Norne Solv X, Norne Draug 2, cables are terminated mini xlr, single end, and my LCD 2F, HE-6 fully modded, and T1 all have mini xlr adaption!  My Norne cables sound fantastic on all three headphones. I got a Metrum Octave MKII, and the sound is so analog.  I use jRiver MC20 with jPlay, and I let jRiver upsample 16/44 flac and Tidal streaming service to 176, the Octave loves hires, and so do the Norne cables, bigger soundstage width and depth, dynamics, natural sound, with all three headphones!


----------



## cute

Awesome sauce @reddog, I had that combo AP/Norne Vanquish a while back....don't get strangled with all that Norne goodness!


----------



## Spamateur

Anyone know what the approximate wait time on a Draug 2 is?


----------



## RubyTiger

cute said:


> Ahah.....just looked up you profile, we are alike, retired, love Norne Audio cables, Audioquest Diamond USB, all good!  I have Norne Solv X, Norne Draug 2, cables are terminated mini xlr, single end, and my LCD 2F, HE-6 fully modded, and T1 all have mini xlr adaption!  My Norne cables sound fantastic on all three headphones. I got a Metrum Octave MKII, and the sound is so analog.  I use jRiver MC20 with jPlay, and I let jRiver upsample 16/44 flac and Tidal streaming service to 176, the Octave loves hires, and so do the Norne cables, bigger soundstage width and depth, dynamics, natural sound, with all three headphones!


 

 Nice to know. I thought Reddog and I were the only old timers here.


----------



## cute

We're all music lovers, age doesn't matter on headfi, I do know a few others that are in the over fifty crowd though!


----------



## RubyTiger

cute said:


> We're all music lovers, age doesn't matter on headfi, I do know a few others that are in the over fifty crowd though!


 

 My feeling about being over 50 is that there's no time to waste. Some people buy sports cars but I want superior audio equipment. That's the only hearing aid I need!
  
 On a more serious note, maybe Trevor will give us some senior discounts??


----------



## reddog

rubytiger said:


> My feeling about being over 50 is that there's no time to waste. Some people buy sports cars but I want superior audio equipment. That's the only hearing aid I need!
> 
> On a more serious note, maybe Trevor will give us some senior discounts??



Well said sir.


----------



## maibuN

spamateur said:


> Anyone know what the approximate wait time on a Draug 2 is?


 

 I ordered Draug 2 a few days ago and approximate wait time was 15-22 business days.


----------



## Spamateur

maibun said:


> I ordered Draug 2 a few days ago and approximate wait time was 15-22 business days.


 
 Thanks!


----------



## TigzStudio

xoen said:


> I've ordered the Solv X, too.  Can't wait for it to get here.


 
 If you shoot me a message with your order number I can check on your estimate or revised estimate and send to your email.
  

 Always have stuff in the testbed! 


rubytiger said:


> My feeling about being over 50 is that there's no time to waste. Some people buy sports cars but I want superior audio equipment. That's the only hearing aid I need!
> On a more serious note, maybe Trevor will give us some senior discounts??


 
 Well if we are slower than our estimated wait we will compensate you in some fashion, so that is one way to get a discount 
  
  
_edit:  to those waiting for emails and replies they will all be answered this evening.  _
_Feel free to bump your email in the inbox anytime as well._


----------



## Xoen

tigzstudio said:


> If you shoot me a message with your order number I can check on your estimate or revised estimate and send to your email.


 
 Thanks!  I'll send you one right now.


----------



## atsq17

chubbyroaster said:


> Hi sladewilson411, would you mind to enlighten me where I can find more info for Arcane series, the pure silver one? I can't find it from Norne Audio's website. Thank you.


 
  
 http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=109
  
 It's Audeze and Hifiman only. 
  
 It's a Silver/Copper hybrid litz like the Solv except like a psychotic hardcore version.


----------



## reddog

cute said:


> Awesome sauce @reddog, I had that combo AP/Norne Vanquish a while back....don't get strangled with all that Norne goodness!



To be throttled by such a magnificent cable would be a noble death. Lol.


----------



## Dark Ayla

I am trying to customize a Norne cable for my LCD3. Do you think that it will be better if I go with brown and gold combination to match the LCD? I really love the red and black but I am afraid that this combination don't go well with the LCD. The LCD is brown.
Guys what is the splitter wood colour in the following images


----------



## reddog

Hi all, I recently got a gorgeous Vanquish cable and here is my subjective impressions of this cable. Until I can do real, A/ B tests, I can not rule out a placebo effect or I am part of the Emperor select club, and thus see emperor's clothes. Thus this is my subjective impressions. I feel the Vanquish cables, make the bass a bit more detailed and textured. The mids also seem a bit more detailed and vivid, and just a tad more lush. The treble seems spot on, perhaps more detailed. And these changes make the SOUNDSTAGE more vivid and holographic. Thanks for your time
Andrew Reddog Jones

P.s Trevor is a master craftsman and the cables are high quality. It was definitely worth the wait for such hand-crafted cables.


----------



## Richsvt

dark ayla said:


> I am trying to customize a Norne cable for my LCD3. Do you think that it will be better if I go with brown and gold combination to match the LCD? I really love the red and black but I am afraid that this combination don't go well with the LCD. The LCD is brown.
> Guys what is the splitter wood colour in the following images


 
  
 The bottom one looks exactly like the one I got for my HE-400i. Love the color. Picture does not do it justice. The wood splitter is the rosewood with black inset


----------



## IAMBLEST

something odd happened with my LCD3's today - ive had them running in with these cables for about 48 hours non stop, all of a sudden.....the volume level just jumped.
  
 Using the OPPO HA-1, even if i drop the volume to -80dB to leave on overnight, i can hear it from across the room.
  
 I put the headphones on...and now where i used to be on - 10dB to get to the volume i want, now im on -20dB to get the same sound..any reason why this is?


----------



## IAMBLEST

This is crazy. I've had to switch the oppo back to normal gain because the cables are so damn efficient!


----------



## Xoen

Cables can affect the gain, too?


----------



## Dark Ayla

richsvt said:


> The bottom one looks exactly like the one I got for my HE-400i. Love the color. Picture does not do it justice. The wood splitter is the rosewood with black inset


 

 What is the colr of the splitter?
  
 Please send us images.


----------



## Richsvt

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Richsvt

Close up of the splitter


----------



## Dark Ayla

richsvt said:


> Close up of the splitter


 
 What colour is this?


----------



## cute

richsvt said:


> Here are some pictures:


 

 Trevor is a master of design, with the eye of an artist!  Good stuff!


----------



## Richsvt

From the website, it is called Caribbean Rosewood.


----------



## reddog

Nice pictures, Trevor does great work.


----------



## Richsvt

This cable is such an improvement over the stock. I mean, aesthetics aside, it really opens up the bass and allows such detailed placement of instruments that I am intoxicated every time I listen to it. Never fails to leave me smiling...


----------



## Dark Ayla

richsvt said:


> This cable is such an improvement over the stock. I mean, aesthetics aside, it really opens up the bass and allows such detailed placement of instruments that I am intoxicated every time I listen to it. Never fails to leave me smiling...




Can I rely on your word? Does it teally improve the SQ compared to the stock cable?


----------



## IAMBLEST

xoen said:


> Cables can affect the gain, too?




This isn't some unscientific "it sounds louder" thing. I've made threads in the past about how I thought the HA -1 was underpowered, this is the first time I have had to switch the unit to low gain. 

On high gain, I used to be on around 2-3 o'clock,now I'm on about 9-10 o'clock. Same songs and everything else identical. 

Even at - 80dB I can hear the headphones from my kitchen.. 

This has never happened before. After 48 hours these things really began to open up


----------



## citraian

iamblest said:


> This isn't some unscientific "it sounds louder" thing. I've made threads in the past about how I thought the HA -1 was underpowered, this is the first time I have had to switch the unit to low gain.
> 
> On high gain, I used to be on around 2-3 o'clock,now I'm on about 9-10 o'clock. Same songs and everything else identical.
> 
> ...



Was your old cable single ended and your new one ballanced?


----------



## IAMBLEST

citraian said:


> Was your old cable single ended and your new one ballanced?




No. Hd800s went from CH800S balanced to norne draug 2 balanced. LCD3's went from stock balanced to norne draug 2 balanced. 

These cables just don't seem to need as much to get them to the listening levels I need.


----------



## citraian

hmm, this is strage. Are you sure you didn't change anything else?


----------



## IAMBLEST

citraian said:


> hmm, this is strage. Are you sure you didn't change anything else?


 
 100% sure.
  
 Computer volume is at 100% as usual.  Same programme (Jriver Media Centre 19), Same tracks i use, all i did was literally change the cables over and let them run in.
  
 With the old cables, i used to let them run in overnight, it volume all the way down i could barely hear anything unless i put my ears right up to them.  Now, i have to switch back to normal gain and crank it all the way down and i can still hear it.
  
 When i first plugged the new cables in it was v similar to my standard ones, but after a couple of days they REALLY have opened up.  This is no trick at all..i had my friend come over and he could hear the headphones from across the room when they were just running in and he asked why i left them so loud, he looked at the HA-1 and it was on -80dB...so yeah with these cables im just keeping my volume knob at 9-10oclock rather than 2-3 oclock.


----------



## Richsvt

dark ayla said:


> Can I rely on your word? Does it teally improve the SQ compared to the stock cable?


 

 What can I say? This is such a subjective thing. What sounds great to me may not to someone else. From my experience (and my opinion), the cable does make a difference. There are a lot of factors going on here. Headphones, source player, source files, listening environment all affect the sound. I buy cables to help me egonomically (the stock was too stiff and unyielding) and I do believe there is some expansion on sound. Again, this is my opinion. No one has to agree with me. It's my money and listening preference so I chose what I like. YMMV.


----------



## citraian

iamblest said:


> 100% sure.
> 
> Computer volume is at 100% as usual.  Same programme (Jriver Media Centre 19), Same tracks i use, all i did was literally change the cables over and let them run in.
> 
> ...



Maybe someone can shed some light on why the new cables are louder... It's really strange since I didn't encounter this before...


----------



## whirlwind

richsvt said:


> This cable is such an improvement over the stock. I mean, aesthetics aside, it really opens up the bass and allows such detailed placement of instruments that I am intoxicated every time I listen to it. Never fails to leave me smiling...


 
 Trevor's Draug 2 for my hD800 also opened up the bass....thanks Trevor....it is an awesome cable ...it is total quality and I woulld refer it to all with an HD800


----------



## Mahdi8

whirlwind said:


> Trevor's Draug 2 for my hD800 also opened up the bass....thanks Trevor....it is an awesome cable ...it is total quality and I woulld refer it to all with an HD800


 
 Made me jealous. I got my Original Draug a month before Draug 2 was released


----------



## IAMBLEST

whirlwind said:


> Trevor's Draug 2 for my hD800 also opened up the bass....thanks Trevor....it is an awesome cable ...it is total quality and I woulld refer it to all with an HD800


 
  
 did you notice them being more efficient to run? like the volume doesnt need to be as loud to get to your listening level? or has my amp just opened up more and benefited from more run in?


----------



## whirlwind

iamblest said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > Trevor's Draug 2 for my hD800 also opened up the bass....thanks Trevor....it is an awesome cable ...it is total quality and I woulld refer it to all with an HD800
> ...


 
 I really have not noticed that, but it could be that I have not paid that much attention to that.
  
 I can't say that I have really noticed that, though.


----------



## IAMBLEST

That's the thing. It's not my ears playing tricks on me. I can't get the volume knob anywhere near where I used to now. The fact I had to shift it into normal gain was the biggest eye opener for me.


----------



## citraian

This is the first time I ever heard of such a thing and I'm no stranger of custom cables, especially Norse/Norne. I find this interesting. Maybe Trevor can shed some light...


----------



## IAMBLEST

Ok later tonight I'll connect the stock cables back in and see if that makes a difference and see what volume I need to run the system at to get to my listening levels


----------



## IAMBLEST

Ok here are some tests using volume at my listening level, knowing this isnt precise science by any means: i just started each song from no volume to the volume where i usually listen then wrote it down. Gain was on High for both.
  
*OPPO HA-1*
*Sennheiser HD800s*
  
*Using Norne Draug 2 Balanced *
 Tracks:
  
 The Blue Nile: Sentimental Man = -15dB
 Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way = -13dB
 Depeche Mode - Barrel of a Gun = -14dB
 CHVRCHES - the mother we share = -12dB
  
*Using Sennheiser CH800S Balanced*
 Tracks:
  
 The Blue Nile: Sentimental Man - Comfortable Volume = -10dB
 Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way = -7.5dB
 Depeche Mode - Barrel of a Gun = -9dB
 CHVRCHES - the mother we share = --9dB
  
*OPPO HA-1*
*Audeze LCD3 *
  
*Using Norne Draug 2 Balanced*
 Tracks:
  
 The Blue Nile: Sentimental Man - Comfortable Volume = -13.5dB
 Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way = -12.5dB
 Depeche Mode - Barrel of a Gun = -15dB
 CHVRCHES - the mother we share = -15dB
  
*Using Stock LCD3 Balanced*
 Tracks:
  
 The Blue Nile: Sentimental Man - Comfortable Volume = -12.5dB
 Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way = -10dB
 Depeche Mode - Barrel of a Gun = -11dB
 CHVRCHES - the mother we share = -11dB
  
 maybe not as huge a difference as I thought when you actually measure it, but bear in mind the stock cables have hundreds of hours of use, but the Norne have around 50 hours each.


----------



## reddog

Thanks for the measurement of the cables. The new cable really had a pronounced effect upon your HD 800's. My new Vanquish cables have surprised me, to my subjective ears, the bass has seemed to open up a bit. Furthermore with the new cable I do not have to turn the volume knob as high as I did with the stock.


----------



## IAMBLEST

reddog said:


> Thanks for the measurement of the cables. The new cable really had a pronounced effect upon your HD 800's. My new Vanquish cables have surprised me, to my subjective ears, the bass has seemed to open up a bit. Furthermore with the new cable I do not have to turn the volume knob as high as I did with the stock.




Ok I'm glad it's not just me. I really notice the difference between the two cables.


----------



## reddog

iamblest said:


> Ok I'm glad it's not just me. I really notice the difference between the two cables.



I especially notice the difference between the stock balanced and the Norne balanced cable. Using my Norne XLR cable, I rarely go past the 12 a clock position. I notice the effect, using my single-ended adapter, but not as pronounced with my lyr2. Furthermore I barely notice the effect using my Asgard 2. It seems, perhaps, the cables are more efficient and coupled with a more powerful amp, the volume need not bleed adjusted as high. I wish I had scientific instruments, to measure, what I am perceiving.


----------



## Shembot

Has anyone directly compared the Solv X and the Arcane? I'm thinking of buying my final endgame cable and I'm torn.


----------



## atsq17

I'll have the Arcane in a couple of weeks. If someone wants to send me a Solv for Audeze, I'd be happy to compare them.


----------



## Dark Ayla

When I contacted Trevor to suggest the best cable to the LCD3 he recommended the most transparent cables which are Solv and Arcane. So when he uses the term transparent, I assume that he doesn't agree with the myth of cables and the relation with bass, treble etc. 

I am confused! Many head fiiers are talking about cables being affecting the bass..etc while the cables seller is talking about transparency.


----------



## atsq17

I find that the more "transparent" you get, the leaner the sound gets and the tighter the bass gets and after a while you get to a point where it might be considered a bit too thin. 
  
 That's why I like hybrids like the Solve or Arcane. With a bit of copper, you retain most of the musicality and the silver adds more "transparency". The combination gives you the best of both worlds. 
  
 That's my theory based on absolutely nothing but my own subjective experience. You will generally find that good hybrid cables increases clarity, imaging and space.


----------



## Jorge Luna

dark ayla said:


> When I contacted Trevor to suggest the best cable to the LCD3 he recommended the most transparent cables which are Solv and Arcane. So when he uses the term transparent, it means that he doesn't agree with the myth of cables and the relation with bass, treble etc.
> 
> I am confused! Many head fiiers are talking about cables being affecting the bass..etc while the cables seller is talking about transparency.


 

 You should probably ask Trevor himself.


----------



## TigzStudio

YW whirl, glad your enjoying it.  
  

 Will have reply for you in email soon, have unfortunately been unable to answer many emails this weekend. 
  

 Glad to hear!
   


 Email is being sent your way soon.
  
  
_Want to thank everyone for their patience on email replies in the past few days._


----------



## allbald

Trevor would you consider making some of us a Solv type cable for our CIEMS like the noble K10?


----------



## RubyTiger

dark ayla said:


> When I contacted Trevor to suggest the best cable to the LCD3 he recommended the most transparent cables which are Solv and Arcane. So when he uses the term transparent, I assume that he doesn't agree with the myth of cables and the relation with bass, treble etc.
> 
> I am confused! Many head fiiers are talking about cables being affecting the bass..etc while the cables seller is talking about transparency.


 
  
 Transparency is how clearly you can hear the music. In the best case it's like there's nothing between you and the music at all.


----------



## drheadphone

Finally received my Solv-X for my LCD3F. It also arrived with a sample cable of an upcoming cable series according to Trevor. I have to admit it sounds just a good as the Solv-X.


----------



## Dark Ayla

drheadphone said:


> Finally received my Solv-X for my LCD3F. It also arrived with a sample cable of an upcoming cable series according to Trevor. I have to admit it sounds just a good as the Solv-X.


 
 Is this for the LCD3? 
 What about a comparison to the stock cable.


----------



## nicolo

Does bass sound better through the Draug 2 or the Solv in terms of speed, resolution and impact?


----------



## atsq17

nicolo said:


> Does bass sound better through the Draug 2 or the Solv in terms of speed, resolution and impact?


 
  
 Based on absolutely no experience with the cables themselves (so take what I say with a grain of salt) but only with the materials used, I would expect the Solv to be superior in speed and resolution but I'm unsure on impact. The Solv is unlikely to lack impact but the impact may or may not be as warm and might have a shorter decay. Again, that's based on my experience with cable materials in general not the cables themselves. I'm curious if someone who has actually tried both can provide feedback.


----------



## Rl-s

Hi, which of the cable should I get for my he560s? I've read reviews for the vanquish cable to pair best with my headphones. However, is vanquish cable is a mix of pure copper as well as silver plated copper?(correct me if I'm wrong) I generally prefer either pure copper/silver or a more of both. Will the pure silver cable(solv) synergies with my phones better? I'm afraid it will make the sound thinner than before even though resolution and soundstage will be improved with silver cables. Thanks in advance! 
Royston


----------



## atsq17

rl-s said:


> Hi, which of the cable should I get for my he560s? I've read reviews for the vanquish cable to pair best with my headphones. However, is vanquish cable is a mix of pure copper as well as silver plated copper?(correct me if I'm wrong) I generally prefer either pure copper/silver or a more of both. Will the pure silver cable(solv) synergies with my phones better? I'm afraid it will make the sound thinner than before even though resolution and soundstage will be improved with silver cables. Thanks in advance!
> Royston


 
  
 The Solv is not pure silver. It's a silver copper hybrid. Not to be confused with spc (silver plated copper). Half the solv cables are pure copper and half are pure silver. I think it will improve your he560. I don't believe the sound will be "thinner" per se. The copper should theoretically keep some of the tonal weight that you might be afraid of losing.


----------



## cute

atsq17 said:


> rl-s said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, which of the cable should I get for my he560s? I've read reviews for the vanquish cable to pair best with my headphones. However, is vanquish cable is a mix of pure copper as well as silver plated copper?(correct me if I'm wrong) I generally prefer either pure copper/silver or a more of both. Will the pure silver cable(solv) synergies with my phones better? I'm afraid it will make the sound thinner than before even though resolution and soundstage will be improved with silver cables. Thanks in advance!
> ...


 

 Pure silver litz by itself is totally different than silver plated copper (which is associated with a thinner sound).  Quality silver litz retains very good bass response, is very smooth sounding, with a lot of detail, holographic sound, paired with the copper traits in the Solv X, you have a perfect combination of neutral, with bass slam, dynamics and detail like you have never heard.  The Solv X has a much better sound than any other cable you can find, best of both worlds, pure copper and pure silver.  The Norne Solv X will let you know how good your upstream gears perform!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

rl-s said:


> Hi, which of the cable should I get for my he560s? I've read reviews for the vanquish cable to pair best with my headphones. However, is vanquish cable is a mix of pure copper as well as silver plated copper?(correct me if I'm wrong) I generally prefer either pure copper/silver or a more of both. Will the pure silver cable(solv) synergies with my phones better? I'm afraid it will make the sound thinner than before even though resolution and soundstage will be improved with silver cables. Thanks in advance!
> Royston


 

 The Draug 2 is a fantastic choice, love it on my 560's, or the SolV, Cute and SD really enjoy it, you cannot go wrong with either!


----------



## wahsmoh

I wouldn't recommend the Vanquish for the HE-560 though. I have heard the HE-560 and on the wrong setup it can be tonally leaning towards the shrill side. The stock Alpha Dog is a darker headphone with the stock Canare Star Quad cable. It gains some light on it's upper frequencies with the Norne Vanquish and the bass isn't as boomy and becomes faster and tighter while retaining most of it's impact from the Canare. The HE-560 doesn't need anymore emphasis on treble so I would probably go with the Draug 2


----------



## Rl-s

Thanks all for your inputs and opinions! So basically my choices narrows down to either the solv or the draug 2(pure copper?) . Hopefully the cables terminated in balance improves the bass response from my 560s. Currently using ak120 + RSA intruder. Somehow I'm always enjoying more of my jh13s compared to my headphones.....


----------



## drez

atsq17 said:


> Based on absolutely no experience with the cables themselves (so take what I say with a grain of salt) but only with the materials used, I would expect the Solv to be superior in speed and resolution but I'm unsure on impact. The Solv is unlikely to lack impact but the impact may or may not be as warm and might have a shorter decay. Again, that's based on my experience with cable materials in general not the cables themselves. I'm curious if someone who has actually tried both can provide feedback.


 
  
 I would say this is probably pretty accurate, Solv bass is very fast and tight but not as warm and prominent as some other cables.


----------



## Shembot

drheadphone said:


> Finally received my Solv-X for my LCD3F. It also arrived with a sample cable of an upcoming cable series according to Trevor. I have to admit it sounds just a good as the Solv-X.


 
  
 What's the deal with the upcoming cable series? Is it something better than the Solv X, or something different in the line? I'm curious because I'm about to order what I hope is my be-all-end-all cable for my LCD-X, and I don't want to miss out on anything.  Right now I'm trying to decide between Solv X and Arcane.


----------



## Mooses9

i think you are right i see the positives and the negatives. but to each his own, i think it looks good. how does it sound


----------



## Dark Ayla

drez said:


> I would say this is probably pretty accurate, Solv bass is very fast and tight but not as warm and prominent as some other cables.


 

 So if I need something warm for the LCD3, I should stay away from the Solv? What warm cable would you recommend?


----------



## drez

I should have a Draug 2 to compare soon so can't recommend anything at the moment, but I would email norne audio to ask them what they recommend.


----------



## atarkovsky

I'm very much curious about the Draug 2 myself, when mixed with my setup. So I'm waiting for a reply from Trevor & Norne.


----------



## preproman

dark ayla said:


> So if I need something warm for the LCD3, I should stay away from the Solv? What warm cable would you recommend?


 
 So you want a warm cable for the LCD-3F?  Huumm..  I'm just guessing that your amp and dac and alittle on the cooler side and you want to warm things up?
  
 I got the Solv X for my LCD-3F plus I removed the foam pads behine the grills on each driver.  Removing that foam and inserting the Solv X has made the LCD-3F very open, airy and clear.  Way more than before. However, I think my rig was a little on the warm side for the LCD-3F in stock form.


----------



## saxman717

Currently have a Norne Vanquish cable and am acquiring an HDVA600 amp for my HD800.  I'm considering the CH 800 S over the Norne cable for this pairing --- does anyone have the Norne with the HDVA600 and HD800?  Is this a good pairing?


----------



## Dark Ayla

preproman said:


> So you want a warm cable for the LCD-3F?  Huumm..  I'm just guessing that your amp and dac and alittle on the cooler side and you want to warm things up?
> 
> I got the Solv X for my LCD-3F plus I removed the foam pads behine the grills on each driver.  Removing that foam and inserting the Solv X has made the LCD-3F very open, airy and clear.  Way more than before. However, I think my rig was a little on the warm side for the LCD-3F in stock form.


 

 Actually my amp and DAC are warm (Moon Neo 430 with DAC). But I love mids and need extra warmth!
  
 Do u have a link for the LCD3 mod? Did you loose mids after removing the foam?


----------



## preproman

dark ayla said:


> Actually my amp and DAC are warm (Moon Neo 430 with DAC). But I love mids and need extra warmth!
> 
> Do u have a link for the LCD3 mod? Did you loose mids after removing the foam?


 

 There's no link - at least I don't know of one.  Just un screw the 4 screws, re moved the grills and take the foam out.  If you don't like it - put the foam back it.  It's worth a try.
  
 You would have loved the LCD-3C...


----------



## atarkovsky

I am looking to get either the Solv X or the Draug 2 for my HD800s (which will be connected to a Violectric HPA v200). Any suggestions / opinions on which I should choose? Thanks.


----------



## nicolo

Draug 2


----------



## philo50

nicolo said:


> Draug 2


 

 +1


----------



## olor1n

About to pull the trigger on a Draug2 for my HD800. Just want to see a pic of the dark grey/black option.


----------



## atsq17

LCD-X and Norne Arcane. 
  
 Still burning in; the tone is really rich and thick; the soundstage though... WOW. I always thought that cables were just to change the tone. If I'm not mistaken, the soundstage on some songs have now exceeded that of my T1. Before the cable upgrade, it was able to sometimes match it. 
  
 Oh and details. Unbelievable amounts of new details. I know it's cliched but songs literally sound completely different. Pretty impressive for a cable upgrade.


----------



## essentiale

I am having a pair of Solv made for my z7.. Terminating in balanced 4pin XLR. Does anyone know if there's any adapter out there that can enable to use the same cable to plug into a hifi hm901 balanced mode? So it would be one a headphone side adapter of female 4pin XLR and device side 3.5mm TRRS. Thank you

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## InsanityOne

I am really considering picking up a Norne cable for my Fostex TH600's. I am considering the Vanquish, Draug v2, or Solv X, but I just don't know which one will have the absolute best performance. I've been stuck on this for quite some time, does anyone here have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## reddog

insanityone said:


> I am really considering picking up a Norne cable for my Fostex TH600's. I am considering the Vanquish, Draug v2, or Solv X, but I just don't know which one will have the absolute best performance. I've been stuck on this for quite some time, does anyone here have any suggestions? Thanks!



Ask Trevor, he will know which cable works best with TH600's. I am very impressed with my Vanquish cables, both in quality and refinement of the sound signature. The next cable I get will be a Solv x, but not for a while.


----------



## wahsmoh

reddog said:


> Ask Trevor, he will know which cable works best with TH600's. I am very impressed with my Vanquish cables, both in quality and refinement of the sound signature. The next cable I get will be a Solv x, but not for a while.


 

 I feel like the Vanquish should be mandatory for the Alpha Dogs/Prime series. I know Dan tours the AD and AP with balanced Vanquish cables


----------



## InsanityOne

reddog said:


> Ask Trevor, he will know which cable works best with TH600's. I am very impressed with my Vanquish cables, both in quality and refinement of the sound signature. The next cable I get will be a Solv x, but not for a while.


 
 I am really interested in the Solv X too, it is a shame that there are no adapters available for it yet though... I would really like to get a balanced cable with an SE adapter. Does anyone know if Trevor has adapters for the Solv X in the works or not?


----------



## punit

insanityone said:


> I am really interested in the Solv X too, it is a shame that there are no adapters available for it yet though... I would really like to get a balanced cable with an SE adapter. Does anyone know if Trevor has adapters for the Solv X in the works or not?


 

 Trevor can make whatever adapter you want for Solv X. Mine are in the mail.


----------



## InsanityOne

punit said:


> Trevor can make whatever adapter you want for Solv X. Mine are in the mail.


 
 Ah I see, so it just is not on the website yet? I know that adapters for all of the other series of cables before Solv X are available through the website.


----------



## Xoen

Finally!  It arrived!  New Solv X cables for my LCD-X's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks Trevor!  The build and quality is superb!


----------



## Richsvt

Very nice, great color combination. You're going to love the way they sound...


----------



## Xoen

richsvt said:


> Very nice, great color combination. You're going to love the way they sound...


 
 Thanks!  I think I do already!


----------



## reddog

Looks like a awesome cable sir.


----------



## cronsell

I have the Draug v2 for my LCD-2s, and the difference between the stock cable and the Norne is staggering.  More of everything comes through: depth of tone, soundstage, bass, treble quality (although the LCD-2 is slightly limited in this area), and the integration of all characteristics.  I couldn't be happier with this cable...absolutely outstanding!


----------



## olor1n

So I've pulled the trigger on a Draug2 for my HD800. Now the wait.
  
 How heavy is this cable? I'm currently using a Q Audio LCD-2 cable with earring adapters for the HD800. My main motivation for looking into another cable was the added weight of the mini xlrs dangling from my HD800. Although the "earrings" are light, there is just that slight extra pull and a tiny bit of up/down wiggle compared to the stock cable which sits flush in the inputs.
  
 I'm cable agnostic but I've always been a fan of Steve's Q and the smooth sound I get from it. Keen to hear how the Draug2 compares and if it's worthy of all the hype when paired with the HD800.


----------



## Roasty

I recieved my SolvX balanced cables for my Senn HD650 a few days ago.
  
 out of the packaging, this cable is a big big improvement over my Zu Mobius cable (ive had the Zu + HD650 combo for 5-6 years now). If the Mobius removed the veil off the stock senn cable, the SolvX removes another veil off the Mobius. The SolvX also  brings in smoother trebles, lusher mids, and a much bigger soundstage. The bass i feel is on par, but a little more texture than the Zu cable.  
  
 other than that, i must commend Trevor for being extremely patient, answering all my queries promptly, and delivering an excellent product. I ordered my cables before the new year, but such was Trevor's customer service that i had no qualms waiting for him to overcome the holiday backlog.
  
 thumbs up, Trevor. keep up the good work.


----------



## preproman

olor1n said:


> So I've pulled the trigger on a Draug2 for my HD800. Now the wait.
> 
> How heavy is this cable? I'm currently using a Q Audio LCD-2 cable with earring adapters for the HD800. My main motivation for looking into another cable was the added weight of the mini xlrs dangling from my HD800. Although the "earrings" are light, there is just that slight extra pull and a tiny bit of up/down wiggle compared to the stock cable which sits flush in the inputs.
> 
> I'm cable agnostic but I've always been a fan of Steve's Q and the smooth sound I get from it. Keen to hear how the Draug2 compares and if it's worthy of all the hype when paired with the HD800.


 

 Why did you go with the Draug2 over the Solv X?


----------



## olor1n

preproman said:


> Why did you go with the Draug2 over the Solv X?


 
  
 Because everything I've read points to the Draug2 as having the sonic signature I prefer.


----------



## preproman

olor1n said:


> Because everything I've read points to the Draug2 as having the sonic signature I prefer.


 

 Gotcha..


----------



## chirawatf

roasty said:


> I recieved my SolvX balanced cables for my Senn HD650 a few days ago.
> 
> out of the packaging, this cable is a big big improvement over my Zu Mobius cable (ive had the Zu + HD650 combo for 5-6 years now). If the Mobius removed the veil off the stock senn cable, the SolvX removes another veil off the Mobius. The SolvX also  brings in smoother trebles, lusher mids, and a much bigger soundstage. The bass i feel is on par, but a little more texture than the Zu cable.
> 
> ...




Congratulation!
I also ordered SolvX around last Christmas and still wait...patiently.

Trevor could have been extremely busy because he didn't response my last 3 Email.


----------



## TigzStudio

Just found your email in our old norse account. I very rarely check the old email you are sending to and any emails to that account are not forwarded to the new account at this time.
 I will send you the correct email to use for future reference.  Regardless you will have a reply shortly with your tracking number. 
  
 edit:  email sent.
  
_note:  for all others waiting on emails for the last 24 hours, I am working on clearing them all now.  _


----------



## TigzStudio

roasty said:


> thumbs up, Trevor. keep up the good work.


 
 Thanks for the thoughts  Roasty, glad you are enjoying the combo.


----------



## chirawatf

I apologize for my bad,Trevor.
That's because I'm your customer since your first fragship (Norn series) so I used to your old email account.

ps I'm always your happy customer. Thank you for your first class service!


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

What is the current build time for one of these cables?


----------



## InsanityOne

mathi8vadhanan said:


> What is the current build time for one of these cables?


 
 I would like to know this as well. Are we starting to see a decline in wait time as all of the "Holiday Season" orders get shipped or is the wait time still about the same?


----------



## TigzStudio

quick update:
 have been out of office today and most of yesterday unexpectedly, so for those waiting for a tracking number recently
 there is a day or so delay on it being sent your way. 
  
 note: 
_will work on getting replies to the many emails this evening (pst)._
  
_Clearing the last of 01/Jan and beginning of 02/Feb orders this week._
_You can send an email over for an estimate on a particular build wait time.  _
_Thanks again for everyone hanging in there during very busy times._


----------



## MattTCG

I just had to stop by and add a few words for Trevor. I received a brand spanking new Solv x cable yesterday. When you've been in the headphone game as long as many of us here, it's not very often that products meet out expectations much less exceed them. The Solv cable exceeds my expectations, both in terms of build quality and beautiful sound. It gave my exactly what I was looking for with my hd650...a touch more clarity while retaining the rest of the signature. 
  
 For the hd650, Audeze lcd series and Oppo line this cable should be at the top of your list. I'll post a few pics soon. I just have to find the will to quit listening long enough to take the pictures.


----------



## olor1n

Can't wait for my Draug2. How many more sleeps Trevor?


----------



## essentiale

I'm still waiting for my Solv cables... 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge Luna

tigzstudio said:


> quick update:
> have been out of office today and most of yesterday unexpectedly, so for those waiting for a tracking number recently
> there is a day or so delay on it being sent your way.
> 
> ...


 
_Clearing the last of 01/Jan and beginning of 02/Feb orders this week. _
  
_Patience people, patience._


----------



## InsanityOne

jorge luna said:


> _Clearing the last of 01/Jan and beginning of 02/Feb orders this week. _
> 
> *Patience people, patience.*


 
 Seconded. Trevor's business is clearly booming which is a very good thing! However, I'm sure this also means wait times will be slightly longer than expected. If you have read all of the rave reviews in this thread (which I'm sure you have right?) you should all know that your wait will be worth while even though it may be hard.


----------



## reddog

insanityone said:


> Seconded. Trevor's business is clearly booming which is a very good thing! However, I'm sure this also means wait times will be slightly longer than expected. If you have read all of the rave reviews in this thread (which I'm sure you have right?) you should all know that your wait will be worth while even though it may be hard. :wink_face:



+1 What he said. Waiting can suck however in this instance patience is a virtue. I had to wait for a good long time ( almost 7 weeks) but the result was well worth the wait. My Vanquish cable, for my Alpha Prime's , is fantastically built and to my subjective ears, the bass is tighter, more controlled. The mids seem a tad faster and the treble has a tad of non sibilant sparkle. I am glad I gave Trevor the time to HANDCRAFT my Vanquish cable because my Alpha Prime's never sounded better. And because Trevor took such loving time to HANDCRAFT such a gorgeous cable for me, I will definitely have him great a new cable, when I do get another set of cans. Trevor is a master craftsman who takes time creating functional pieces of art.


----------



## wahsmoh

reddog said:


> +1 What he said. Waiting can suck however in this instance patience is a virtue. I had to wait for a good long time ( almost 7 weeks) but the result was well worth the wait. My Vanquish cable, for my Alpha Prime's , is fantastically built and to my subjective ears, the bass is tighter, more controlled. The mids seem a tad faster and the treble has a tad of non sibilant sparkle. I am glad I gave Trevor the time to HANDCRAFT my Vanquish cable because my Alpha Prime's never sounded better. And because Trevor took such loving time to HANDCRAFT such a gorgeous cable for me, I will definitely have him great a new cable, when I do get another set of cans. Trevor is a master craftsman who takes time creating functional pieces of art.


 

 I have the same exact feelings of the Vanquish cable and the way it shapes the tone of both the AP and AD. In fact, the AD got so close to the AP with the Vanquish that I'm still having a tough time deciding whether or not to upgrade. Anyways I just wanted to provide that I feel that cables made with such high quality materials and thick gauging really do provide slight changes in tone, almost always for the better. Even the stock Canare Quad that came with the AD sounded tonally darker and mid-focused while the treble wasn't nearly as sparkly or present as with the new cable and overall the bass is much faster, less bloated or slow and hits deeper. Basically what he said above ^


----------



## DatGuy

I have a question regarding the termination options.
  
 I was wondering if I get a 4 pin XLR balanced termination, then purchase an adapter from Norne: Female 4 pin XLR to 1/4" will I be able to just plug in the 1/4" to listen to single ended outputs on any amp, and be able to remove the adapter anytime to listen to balance using the 4 pin XLR?
  
 My understanding is that you can convert a balanced signal to an SE signal but not the other way around. So I cant get a 1/4" terminated cable and then get an adapter from 1/4" female to a balanced termination (4pin xlr /dual 3 pin xlr). Could someone clarify whether this is correct?
  
 I was thinking I would be able to keep the cable versatile in case I get a balanced amp in the future by keeping the termination balanced.


----------



## InsanityOne

datguy said:


> I have a question regarding the termination options.
> 
> I was wondering if I get a 4 pin XLR balanced termination, then purchase an adapter from Norne: Female 4 pin XLR to 1/4" will I be able to just plug in the 1/4" to listen to single ended outputs on any amp, and be able to remove the adapter anytime to listen to balance using the 4 pin XLR?
> 
> ...


----------



## NiHM

Would I be correct in thinking that the Arcane series takes the characteristics of the Draug2 & SolvX cables and combines them?  Essentially giving you the best of best of both cables?  I'm having a tough time deciding which way to go regarding my pre-fazor LCD2.2s.  I'm currently using a cable from Q Audio.  I like it, but I'm quite fond of the Vanquish cable that I use with my Alpha Dogs, and would like to add another of Trevor's cables to my collection.


----------



## Boringer

Hi Trevor, just sent a PM to you. Thanks.


----------



## Skyfall

nihm said:


> Would I be correct in thinking that the Arcane series takes the characteristics of the Draug2 & SolvX cables and combines them?  Essentially giving you the best of best of both cables?  I'm having a tough time deciding which way to go regarding my pre-fazor LCD2.2s.  I'm currently using a cable from Q Audio.  I like it, but I'm quite fond of the Vanquish cable that I use with my Alpha Dogs, and would like to add another of Trevor's cables to my collection.


 
  
 +1 here
  
 Let's get the Draug v2..more Slam and sound stage for our LCD 2 and also works well with Senny HD.


----------



## essentiale

i finally received my Solv cables for my Sony MDR-Z7 today, my set up is paired with Oppo HA-1. I've been quite frustrated by the repeated delays and late delivery of the order, since it was initially estimated latest for me to receive it Mar-15 but... THANK YOU FOR THE CABLES TREVOR! 
  
 holy ****... the cables just blew my mind, its totally transformed my headphones set up, i can feel a distinct difference from the stock Sony balanced cables (i had them terminated 4pin XLR as well). with the ability to tune the volume up without feeling harsh trebles, aiot of details that i had ONLY hear from tracks played with an Audeze LCD-3 could be heard once again! Yes... i'm not kidding. I would not say its become a reproduction of an LCD-3 sound but it sure as hell brings me close to it. This is one sick combo i  have now... thank you Norne Audio, fantastic product!


----------



## Boringer

Just placed an order for new cables.

Despite his tight schedules, Trevor always being so supportive and patience in accommodating request. Kudos!

Now, I'm just sit back, relax and awaiting the cables.

Thanks Trevor.


----------



## TonySunshine

got my skog yesterday. very impressed with the ergo's, the cable reminds me a lot of 550 paracord. Thanks trevor


----------



## olor1n

Any progress with my Draug2 Trevor?


----------



## TigzStudio

Please check your email. 
 For all others waiting for an email it will be sent your way today.


----------



## olor1n

My Draug v2 arrived today. What an awesome cable. Way more supple than anticipated and I love that Trevor's HD800 connectors lock firmly in place, rather than the slight wiggle I had from other after market cables. Yes, there was a wait, but Trevor always responded to my pestering. Well worth it in the end. Thanks a lot Trevor.


----------



## RingingEars

olor1n said:


> My Draug v2 arrived today. What an awesome cable. Way more supple than anticipated and I love that Trevor's HD800 connectors lock firmly in place, rather than the slight wiggle I had from other after market cables. Yes, there was a wait, but Trevor always responded to my pestering. Well worth it in the end. Thanks a lot Trevor.


 
 Congrats on the new cable. I've had my Draug for a few months now and absolutely love it.


----------



## TienV1125

hey guys. i ordered a pair of a adapters from Audeze to Sony Z7 on the 17-02-15. but it been almost two months. i sent them several emails requesting update or any info regarding the order. but no luck. is there any way to call them and ask directly?  
  
 thanks


----------



## TigzStudio

tienv1125 said:


>


 
 A lot of email replies have been delayed this past week, however all emails are being replied to same day  as of 04/16.  I will take a look and see what happened here
 and send you a message very soon.
  
 For all other pending emails if you have not received a reply please do not hesitate to also send them again to bump to the top of our inbox.
  
 edit: message was sent Tien.


----------



## DC5Zilla

I'm planning to order the Skog IEM cable terminated in 3.5 TRRS Hifiman Balanced.  Along with it, the adapter from female Oyaide 3.5 > 4-Pin XLR Valab.  Will this adapter maintain balanced connectivity?


----------



## Boatschool02

Hello,
 Just read through the last 20 pages.
 Has anyone made a direct comparison of SolvX to Draug 2 on LCD 2/3?
 It's great that everyone is happy with _their_ selection, but very hard to infer comparative differences.
 I'm looking to replace stock cable on LCD-2 and gain access to the 4-pin XLR on OPPO HA-1.
 Any/all impressions appreciated.
 Thanks,


----------



## Shembot

boatschool02 said:


> Hello,
> Just read through the last 20 pages.
> Has anyone made a direct comparison of SolvX to Draug 2 on LCD 2/3?
> It's great that everyone is happy with _their_ selection, but very hard to infer comparative differences.
> ...


 
  
 Pretty soon I'm going to be comparing Arcane and Solv X against my Draug 2 on my LCD-X, which is close to what you're asking. I'll post some notes once I have all the cables and some time to listen.


----------



## Boatschool02

Very cool.
 I respect evaluations with nothing to prove but individual preference... instead of validating a commonly held presumption or brand superiority.  In fact, I find the most enjoyment comes from being wrong or finding contentment with the less expensive option.
 Having made several such comparisons (I/C, speaker, and power cords) on highly resolving 2-ch systems, I'm interested to hear just how much can be fleshed out on headphones once the stock cable is removed from contention.
 Endstate: you'll like one of the Norne cables best.
 (Great! No more searching or compulsion to spend unless you get bored and want to mix it up.)


----------



## JoelT

shembot said:


> Pretty soon I'm going to be comparing Arcane and Solv X against my Draug 2 on my LCD-X, which is close to what you're asking. I'll post some notes once I have all the cables and some time to listen.


 
 Awesome. Looking forward to it. I _suspect _the Draug 2 wouldn't quite be the right fit for Audeze, given how it sounds with my HE-6/HD800. I will be comparing Draug 2 and Solv X interconnects down the line as well, once they're finished.


----------



## DreamKing

New all clear option showing copper strands / internal metal for the Draug 2 (cable color choice):
  
 http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Norne-Draug-occ-litz-multi-core-type-4-oppo-pm-1-2-sennheiser-hd700-audeze-lcd-3-x-xc-hifiman-he-5-9-560-hd800
  
 Was just notified of this from Trevor right as I was thinking of ordering the regular v2.
  
 EDIT: forgot to mention, it's coming the end of May


----------



## wahsmoh

dreamking said:


> New all clear option showing copper strands / internal metal for the Draug 2 (cable color choice):
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Norne-Draug-occ-litz-multi-core-type-4-oppo-pm-1-2-sennheiser-hd700-audeze-lcd-3-x-xc-hifiman-he-5-9-560-hd800
> 
> ...


 
 That's sweet! I have the Vanquish with the clear sleeving and it looks pretty flashy haha


----------



## alec66

I'm right in the middle between Draug 2 and Solv X for LCD3F and LCD-X: basically would like to keep current HP signatures, but with a better soundstage and bass/mids....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seems Solv X could be the best option....


----------



## cute

alec66 said:


> I'm right in the middle between Draug 2 and Solv X for LCD3F and LCD-X: basically would like to keep current HP signatures, but with a better soundstage and bass/mids....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No bad choices there, you can't go wrong for the Audeze's!


----------



## alec66

cute said:


> No bad choices there, you can't go wrong for the Audeze's!


 
 don't want to stress you asking scientific and detailed analysis: main sound difference between cables?
 maybe Solv X warmer?
 I ate invasive trebles....


----------



## cute

alec66 said:


> cute said:
> 
> 
> > No bad choices there, you can't go wrong for the Audeze's!
> ...


 

 Solv X, maybe more dynamic, bass slam, but the Draug 2 is honest and will reveal your upstream gears.  Solv X more versatile and smooth with a broader range of headphones and gear.


----------



## nicolo

I have the Draug v2 cable terminated in 4pin XLR. I want to get a 1/4" adapter for it. Will the selection below be correct?
  
*Headphone Cable End: 4-Pin XLR Female*
*Device End:  Neutrik 1/4"*


----------



## DreamKing

cute said:


> Solv X more versatile


 
  
 You mean versatile as in more flexible?


----------



## alec66

cute said:


> Solv X, maybe more dynamic, bass slam, but the Draug 2 is honest and will reveal your upstream gears.  Solv X more versatile and smooth with a broader range of headphones and gear.


 

 Done: ordered Solv X balanced


----------



## remilio

Finally got my Draug2 for HD800. 2,5 month of waiting in total because of schiity USPS, but OMG, it's worth it! INSANE build quality and attention to details and much better sound than a stock cable. Thanks, Trevor!


----------



## chirawatf

shembot said:


> Pretty soon I'm going to be comparing Arcane and Solv X against my Draug 2 on my LCD-X, which is close to what you're asking. I'll post some notes once I have all the cables and some time to listen.




I'm now using Solv-X with my he6 and I absolutely love this pairing. But still wonder whether Arcane is better than Solv-x. Any update would be appreciate.


----------



## wahsmoh

This guy will make any cable agnostic a believer. All you have to do is listen


----------



## remilio

wahsmoh said:


> This guy will make any cable agnostic a believer. All you have to do is listen


 

 So true - Draug2 is the first cable that I actually "hear" without a doubt.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

At the Nashville Meet last September I had a demo Draug 2 for an HD800 Owner. The Guy (you know who you are) helping him install it was telling us cable doesn't make much of a difference. He put them on and his mouth dropped, he loved them. Both are now regular Customers of Trevor's.

It's incredibly complex, well designed and more importantly, great sounding cable at a very fair price.


----------



## cute

wildcatsare1 said:


> At the Nashville Meet last September I had a demo Draug 2 for an HD800 Owner. The Guy (you know who you are) helping him install it was telling us cable doesn't make much of a difference. He put them on and his mouth dropped, he loved them. Both are now regular Customers of Trevor's.
> 
> It's incredibly complex, well designed and more importantly, great sounding cable at a very fair price.


 
 +1,,,,Trevor doesn't shoot blanks!


----------



## nicolo

Hi Trevor,
  
 Just saw a new cable series called "Zoetic" Seems similar to the Draug v2. What's the difference between them? Will the bass from these be better than from the Draug as per the statement below:
  
 "*This new series brings unmatched mid / bass texture and detail with an extremely balanced profile*"


----------



## InsanityOne

I think the overall question that I get really confused about is this: I want to know which cable is TOTL, which is Mid-Fi, and which is Entry-Level from Norne. I wish the site was more descriptive on that. I want to know which cable is the 100% absolute best model that Norne makes, or is the best in Trevor's opinion at least. Because that cable is the one I wish to buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit: Also, just a suggestion here, but I personally like it when sites have a "lead-timer" out on the front page that gives at least a rough approximate on what the average lead time for a product is.


----------



## MattTCG

I don't think the cables are built in the fashion you describe. I believe they are built and tailored for certain sound signature and specific headphones in mind.


----------



## TigzStudio

chirawatf said:


> I'm now using Solv-X with my he6 and I absolutely love this pairing.


 
 Glad to hear it Chira. 
  


insanityone said:


> I think the overall question that I get really confused about is this: I want to know which cable is TOTL, which is Mid-Fi, and which is Entry-Level from Norne. I wish the site was more descriptive on that


 
 I appreciate your thoughts and feedback.  Feel free to email anytime via contact form, more than happy to answer questions.


----------



## bimmer100

I absolutely love my Zoetic Cable for my HE-560's. Simply the best cable i've ever had for any headphones. It's so lightweight and flexible too! The sound is fantastic with the HE-560's and definitely a great upgrade from the stock single crystal cable that comes with them. I have the exact cable that is featured on Trevor's website. the black/grey herring bone, makassar ebony splitter and copper fill. The eidolic 4pin XLR tellurium etc. I highly recommend this cable. Trevor says it's one of his most favorite cables to date. 
  
 If you want ultimate comfort or even consider using it for portable use, the Zoetic is surely the one to get. It's really unlike anything else out there. My fiance commented on it the first time she was listening to my headphones with the new cable. She said it's so lightweight and almost like it's not there... She could notice an improvement of sound quality with an a/b test.  The conformability of the cable is amazing. It doesn't carry any noise into the headset from rubbing against things compared to stiff type cables or most cables. 
 I quickly noticed a sound signature that pairs very well with the HE-560's, the bass/mid bass texture was amazing how crisp and clean.  I'm using an NFB-28 2015 edition for my amp FYI. It's my endgame setup.


----------



## DreamKing

bimmer100 said:


>


 
  
 Where'd you get that stand? Looks real nice.


----------



## cute

Which Norne cable has the biggest, widest, deepest soundstage?


----------



## bimmer100

dreamking said:


> Where'd you get that stand? Looks real nice.


 
 Room's Audio Line
  
 http://www.thomann.de/gb/rooms_audio_line_typ_fs_mk_headphone_stand.htm
  
 I ordered it here.


----------



## bimmer100

@cute
 It would depend on your amp and headphone type. I see you have HE-560's and I can tell you the Zoetic cable has improved the distinguished textures of low end and mid bass. As if you can individually pick out the details in the low end with no muddiness whatsoever.


----------



## FlySweep

Bimmer.. How would you characterize the HE-560's treble with the Zoetic cable (vs the stock cable)? Specifically, how was resolution and transparency through the upper mids and treble?


----------



## bimmer100

flysweep said:


> Bimmer.. How would you characterize the HE-560's treble with the Zoetic cable (vs the stock cable)? Specifically, how was resolution and transparency through the upper mids and treble?


 
 FlySweep,
  
 I'm not sure where you are located in washington, But I live in bothell area, almost kirkland. You're welcome to check out the Zoetic cable yourself if you would like. I would be happy to demo the cable for you on my NFB-28 2015 edition dac/amp. 
  
 but if you're not close by, my best recommendation is that if you get the Zoetic cable, you'll more than likely be more than satisfied with the pure sound and transparency you'd expect from a cable in the price range. I was expecting a lot from this cable before I purchased it. And when I actually received the cable and tested it I was completely satisfied and impressed with the full range and sound stage. I explained to Trevor that my main differences I noticed when comparing this to the stock Single Crystal Copper and Single Crystal Silver HE-560 cable was the following, but first I must say the stock cable is NOT bad, it's fairly good for a stock cable. I personally thought the stock cable has a bit of sibilance and the HE-560's seemed a little harsh on the higher frequencies. The Zoetic cable provides very very detailed textured bass. I would be able to distinguish each tone with ultimate clarity with zero muddiness or bleed into the mids. The high end was completely cleaned up with no more sibilance and harshness that I had heard with the stock cable. Lets just say I'm very happy with this cable and I have another one on order for another pair of headphones. Lastly I will be ordering my fiance a pair of Oppo PM3's with a zoetic cable. I would say that the Zoetic cable is the absolute best resolution of any copper cable out on the market today and is equal to and better than most silver cables as well. The construction of these cable is very unique in comparison to most cables. 
  
 I see you have a pair of HE-560's and are likely very familiar with them. I'm curious what Amp/DAC you're using? Is it the GeekOut450??? 
  
 I am real interested to know more about the Supra II's you have. I've had those on my radar for a while. My current IEM's I use mostly for critical listening are the Fidue A83's. I'm looking for another universal like it but with more comfort and fitment. 
  
 To cut it short, if you are using the stock cable and are serious about getting a new cable for your HE-560's... the Zoetic is an excellent choice that will pair perfectly together. These headphones deserve a cable that can bring out the best in them.  I would be very surprised if you're not impressed with everything the cable has to offer, and the sound resolution/transparency/clarity is commensurate to it's comfort, quality, fit/finish.


----------



## Rl-s

Hi how would you compare the zoetic cable and the solv x? Would the silver in solv x improve resolution and soundstage?


----------



## bimmer100

rl-s said:


> Hi how would you compare the zoetic cable and the solv x? Would the silver in solv x improve resolution and soundstage?




If you read back on this thread you will see someone else comment about the zoetic cable sounding just as good as the solv-x.
Persobally I believe it makes a difference what amp and what headphones you pair with to achieve this soundstage and resolution you are looking for. You can't go wrong with either of those cables! I personally prefer the zoetic for some of its extremely unique features that few to no other cable has. The flexibility and lightweight design you will find to be impressive and then you will listen to it and wonder why all your headphones are not wired for norne.
To sum it up, between the cables that Trevor offers, they all are so darn good it's hard to choose. Pick one and you made a good choice! They all are an improvement and you won't regret your purchase.


----------



## musicmac

bimmer100 said:


> If you read back on this thread you will see someone else comment about the zoetic cable sounding just as good as the solv-x.
> Persobally I believe it makes a difference what amp and what headphones you pair with to achieve this soundstage and resolution you are looking for. You can't go wrong with either of those cables! I personally prefer the zoetic for some of its extremely unique features that few to no other cable has. The flexibility and lightweight design you will find to be impressive and then you will listen to it and wonder why all your headphones are not wired for norne.
> To sum it up, between the cables that Trevor offers, they all are so darn good it's hard to choose. Pick one and you made a good choice! They all are an improvement and you won't regret your purchase.


 

 Just ordered the Zoetic cable for an Audeze EL-8 open - can't wait to hear how the these cans sound with the new cable.  Opted to go with the Zoetic cable rather than the Solv X as the EL-8 has good detail and separation with the stock cable.


----------



## RUMAY408

My 2nd Norne cable, the Solv X hybrid designed for the LCD-2 and LCD-3, this is the Fazor version of the LCD-3 via AK100ll balanced>ALO Audio MK3B+
 The balanced cable opens up the sound, I would use the analogy of going from a two lane road (conventional) to a 4 lane road (balanced), the cable quality is going from a gravel road to a paved interstate.


----------



## wowu5

Anyone have any experience if Draug 2 or Solv X would be better for a balanced output Sennheiser HD700?
 Also since Noren Audio doesn't make digital cable (aka. usb cable), any recommendation of a to b usb cable of similar price and quality? (sorry for a bit off topic)
  
 Thanks.


----------



## nicolo

Have a look at the USB cable from Cabledyne. If my friend's Cabledyne interconnects and power cable are any guide it will be superb. I will getting a couple of these soon.


----------



## bimmer100

wowu5 said:


> Anyone have any experience if Draug 2 or Solv X would be better for a balanced output Sennheiser HD700?
> Also since Noren Audio doesn't make digital cable (aka. usb cable), any recommendation of a to b usb cable of similar price and quality? (sorry for a bit off topic)
> 
> Thanks.


 
 between those two cables you mentioned. I would opt for the Solv X. thats my opinion. Definitely paired with the Sennheiser HD700 or 800 would be most ideal.
  
 and for a cost effective A/B USB cable. Get the Pangea usb cable. don't bother with a pure silver USB. it's digital, so you likely will not hear any difference. A good shielded cable is most important. check this out. I've got 4 of them for my misc DACS. And own a Schiit Wyrd too..
  
 try to keep it under 2meters. longer cables will possibly get interference if they are not high quality.
 http://www.amazon.com/Pangea-Audio-cable-PCOCC-silver/dp/B005AWYC9I/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1433617576&sr=1-2&keywords=pangea+USB
  
 I've got a 1, 1.5 and two 2 meter USB a/b pangea cables.


----------



## Amish

wowu5 said:


> Anyone have any experience if Draug 2 or Solv X would be better for a balanced output Sennheiser HD700?
> Also since Noren Audio doesn't make digital cable (aka. usb cable), any recommendation of a to b usb cable of similar price and quality? (sorry for a bit off topic)
> 
> Thanks.


 

 I would go with the Draug 2 myself. But I don't like bright cans and I think this cable would tame the highs a bit.
  
 Actually I would go with Vanquish cables myself.


----------



## wowu5

bimmer100 said:


> between those two cables you mentioned. I would opt for the Solv X. thats my opinion. Definitely paired with the Sennheiser HD700 or 800 would be most ideal.
> 
> and for a cost effective A/B USB cable. Get the Pangea usb cable. don't bother with a pure silver USB. it's digital, so you likely will not hear any difference. A good shielded cable is most important. check this out. I've got 4 of them for my misc DACS. And own a Schiit Wyrd too..
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the reply! 
 Just curious about how to differentiate shielded and unshielded cable ? I have found several high grade cables (like Audio Quest) online that do not specifically stated that they're shielded, does it make a difference?


amish said:


> I would go with the Draug 2 myself. But I don't like bright cans and I think this cable would tame the highs a bit.
> 
> Actually I would go with Vanquish cables myself.


 
  
 Thanks! So you suggested that the Draug would generally be warmer/darker sounding than the sliver Solv X? Definitely will consider that.


----------



## bimmer100

wowu5 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> Just curious about how to differentiate shielded and unshielded cable ? I have found several high grade cables (like Audio Quest) online that do not specifically stated that they're shielded, does it make a difference?
> It's likely that audio quest cables are shielded too, but I have tried a few audio quest cables and specifically had a huge problem with a USB cable from them. I had to return it due to jitter or errors in general that translated to gaps of audio play. I replaced it with a stock cable and it worked fine. When I got new gear I tried Pangea USB cables as they came highly recommended to me. They are very high quality for the money and if you compare specs between them and the best of USB cables, you will see how good of a deal they are. Pcocc silver plated 4% wire, shielded, high quality braided sleeve.
> Basically recommending them as a high quality cable. I personally don't believe a lot of the hype behind digital cables being measurable differences in audible audio for the most part. Use a quality cable and be done with it. Keep the cost reasonable!
> ...




I would also ask what DAC you choose to pair with. As if it's a sabre dac, then toning down the highs would be ideal. Personally I love Norne's 7core Zoetic cable. Their newest line of cable. I have three Zoetic cables. One for my he-560, sennheiser, and oppo pm-3. It's about as good as a pure occ copper cable can get in my opinion. And the flexibility of the cable is unreal. No micro phonics. More importantly, it controls and tones down sibilance to be non-existent. I have a sabre 9018 dac from audio-gd that has an improved sound when using the zoetic cable. It is a very noticeable audible improvement. I would consider the Solv-x since it's pure silver. My experience is to either stay pure copper or pure silver. I have had a few cables that were silver plated copper and experienced a strange phenomena of increasing sibilance and overly brightening highs in general. Pure silver doesn't have this effect, nor does pure copper. And when I say pure, I mean occ. not OFC...

To make this even more direct. You really can't go wrong with any cable from Norne. They all are TOTL quality and each wire is chosen by Trevor to have passed his strict tests of quality control and stringent tests for sound characteristics and quality. If you check reviews on Norne in general. You will be hard pressed to find anything negative to say about anything ever made by Norne. 

You DAC is an important roll in the choice of a cable. DAC, Headphones and then Cable. the right combination can likely fine the sound you are looking for.


----------



## Unchi

musicmac said:


> Just ordered the Zoetic cable for an Audeze EL-8 open - can't wait to hear how the these cans sound with the new cable.  Opted to go with the Zoetic cable rather than the Solv X as the EL-8 has good detail and separation with the stock cable.


 
 Have you gotten the cable yet? Do you mind sharing some impressions? Thanks.


----------



## musicmac

unchi said:


> Have you gotten the cable yet? Do you mind sharing some impressions? Thanks.


 

 Not yet...  I'll provide some feedback when I get the cable and have some time to burn it in


----------



## richardliu1991

I've had the Draug 2 for my HD800 for a little over two months now. The performance is just superb! The Draug opened up the bass of HD800, I haven’t even dreamed H800 could have such a meaty and solid bass! The highs are tamed a little bit and became smoother, vocals are more focused and have a fuller body. It is such a greater cable!


----------



## pippen99

Received my Draug v2 today for my LCD-2f and LCD-X(when I finally pull the trigger).  Time from order placement to delivery was 45 days.  Not bad and I didn't care that much since I can't use it until my Liquid Carbon arrives(counting down to 2 months now hopefully).  Beautiful workmanship, quality materials, nice colors, and not as heavy as I remembered from the demo at the Nashville meet.  I hope it sound as good as it looks when I finally get to try it out.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

pippen99 said:


> Received my Draug v2 today for my LCD-2f and LCD-X(when I finally pull the trigger).  Time from order placement to delivery was 45 days.  Not bad and I didn't care that much since I can't use it until my Liquid Carbon arrives(counting down to 2 months now hopefully).  Beautiful workmanship, quality materials, nice colors, and not as heavy as I remembered from the demo at the Nashville meet.  I hope it sound as good as it looks when I finally get to try it out.




Hey Pipen, beautiful cable!!! Trevor can do a 1/4" extension from the 4 pin XLR, that's what I have on mine. I don't know if I could be that patient.


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

What would the community's recommendation be for a cable for my new Hifiman HE-1000's arriving next week? Solv? Draug? Arcane? Not really worried about price but want the best cable for these cans. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wildcatsare1

edmontoncanuck said:


> What would the community's recommendation be for a cable for my new Hifiman HE-1000's arriving next week? Solv? Draug? Arcane? Not really worried about price but want the best cable for these cans.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 

 Trevor has a new silver cable just for the HEK, from my conversations with him sounds very special. Now I just need to get an HEK!


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

wildcatsare1 said:


> Trevor has a new silver cable just for the HEK, from my conversations with him sounds very special. Now I just need to get an HEK!


 
  
 Hmmm....I wonder if that's the Arcane series.
  
 Trevor, if you're reading along, feel free to PM me with your recommendation


----------



## jjacq

If I order these, it'll be a 45 day work time? I'm thinking of picking up the Skoll. Also I know there are those headphone converter extensions but do you guys know of an audeze to AD ultrashort converter? I'm thinking of picking up the Ether sometime this year.

 Thanks.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

edmontoncanuck said:


> Hmmm....I wonder if that's the Arcane series.
> 
> Trevor, if you're reading along, feel free to PM me with your recommendation


 

 No, it's newer than the Arcane, a brand new wire he just/is about to receive. I think he is calling it SolV Silver.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jjacq said:


> If I order these, it'll be a 45 day work time? I'm thinking of picking up the Skoll. Also I know there are those headphone converter extensions but do you guys know of an audeze to AD ultrashort converter? I'm thinking of picking up the Ether sometime this year.
> 
> Thanks.


 

 Most of the people who ordered Ethers at the Nashville Meet also ordered the Norne Zoetic that I brought to demo with the Ethers. MattTCG would be a great person to ask about them since he has both in for his review.


----------



## jjacq

wildcatsare1 said:


> Most of the people who ordered Ethers at the Nashville Meet also ordered the Norne Zoetic that I brought to demo with the Ethers. MattTCG would be a great person to ask about them since he has both in for his review.


 
  
 I've been really liking the bare wire look from the Draug or the Skoll so I'm more inclined with that. Thanks for the suggestion though, I'll definitely keep it in mind.


----------



## pippen99

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey Pipen, beautiful cable!!! Trevor can do a 1/4" extension from the 4 pin XLR, that's what I have on mine. I don't know if I could be that patient.


 

 Do you know what the build time on an adapter is and would the 12% discount return customer apply to an extension.  Thanks for the compliment.  Wish now I had ordered a splitter. Oh well.


----------



## jjacq

wildcatsare1 said:


> Trevor has a new silver cable just for the HEK, from my conversations with him sounds very special. Now I just need to get an HEK!


 
  
 Oh man, a cable exclusive for the HEK? When is he planning to unveil it?
  
 Also am I selling myself a bit short if i opt for the Skoll right over the Draug 2...? My plan was to get a cable in the style of the Draug/Skoll to use with my LCD-X and just get adapters for my upcoming Ether to avoid having too many cable purchases... The real question is are either cables, the Draug or Skoll, good with the X?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jjacq said:


> Oh man, a cable exclusive for the HEK? When is he planning to unveil it?
> 
> Also am I selling myself a bit short if i opt for the Skoll right over the Draug 2...? My plan was to get a cable in the style of the Draug/Skoll to use with my LCD-X and just get adapters for my upcoming Ether to avoid having too many cable purchases... The real question is are either cables, the Draug or Skoll, good with the X?




Personally, I would go with the Zoetic or Draug 2. Both are an excellent match.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

pippen99 said:


> Do you know what the build time on an adapter is and would the 12% discount return customer apply to an extension.  Thanks for the compliment.  Wish now I had ordered a splitter. Oh well.




I can't speak for Trevor on the discount, I'd recommend giving him a call. The single ended connector shouldn't take that long, but I don't know what the current workload is at Norne.


----------



## JoelT

edmontoncanuck said:


> What would the community's recommendation be for a cable for my new Hifiman HE-1000's arriving next week? Solv? Draug? Arcane? Not really worried about price but want the best cable for these cans.


 
 I would run litz copper personally (Draug 2 or Zoetic). HE-1k's treble has a peak at 7k and is a bit "splashy", so I'd opt for something smooth.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Silver done right actually is smooth, silver plated copper can be "splashy" though.


----------



## pippen99

wildcatsare1 said:


> I can't speak for Trevor on the discount, I'd recommend giving him a call. The single ended connector shouldn't take that long, but I don't know what the current workload is at Norne.


 

 I went ahead and placed an order.  Trevor emailed back an hour later saying he had a bunch of adapters to finish up this weekend and he would go ahead and do mine too.  It will ship out Monday.  Simply outstanding.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^This^ Congrats Pipen, looking forward to reading your impressions!!! Trevor is a pleasure to work with, let the Thread know when you get the extension.


----------



## musicmac

musicmac said:


> Not yet...  I'll provide some feedback when I get the cable and have some time to burn it in


 

 so you talked me into giving some early impressions of the Zoetic series cable on the Audeze EL-8 Open...  
  
 Received the cable today and I have been listening for a couple of hours now...  listening to Folk Singer by Muddy Waters in DSD64 format.
  
 Build Quality:
 Very nice build quality as reported by other owners of this cable..  I don't see any fault with the execution of this cable  on the EL-8...
  
 Early Sound Impressions:
 Overall sound is much improved over the stock cable.  I would say the overall sound has solid improvements in clarity and definition across all the frequencies - bass, mids, and treble.  The most noticeable change to my ears over the stock cable is the bass slam in both low and mid bass.  Percussion instruments really, really sound nice with this cable.  Also, there seems to be slight improvements in layering of the instruments and a slight increase in the size of the sound stage.  Guitar plucking also sounds really, really nice with this cable.  
  
 Early Impression - the Zoetic cable seems to be a very nice match for the Audeze EL-8 Open!


----------



## olor1n

bimmer100 said:


> wowu5 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any experience if Draug 2 or Solv X would be better for a balanced output Sennheiser HD700?
> ...


 
  
 Have you compared the SolvX to the Draugv2, with the HD800? Trevor himself referred to the Draugv2 as the best pairing for the HD800 when I was deciding which cable to order. Curious as to how the SolvX improves things by your reckoning.


----------



## katulu

I have a couple Norne cables: Draug 2 for my HD800, and Vanquish for my TH900s:
  


 Beautiful Silver, Black and Red scheme for this setup... love how the color switches from black/red/black to red/black/red depending on how you look at the cable... missing my GS5 source as I took the pic with it... but Hugo->Draug2->HD800s = WIN
  
 And:
  

  
 Modded TH900s with Vanquish cable... awesomeness. For those curious, that is a Cowon X5L I modded with 128 GB SSD, new batteries, and Rockbox, and has an Arrow 4G amp attached to the back... 
  
 I can't wait to get some Solv X cables for my 8.As customs...


----------



## pippen99

Received Draug v2 balanced on 6/11.  Received Audeze LCD-X 6/17.  Received Draug 1/4 adapter today 6/18.  Only 6 days to construct and deliver.  Will give impressions after a few listening sessions.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

pippen99 said:


> Received Draug v2 balanced on 6/11.  Received Audeze LCD-X 6/17.  Received Draug 1/4 adapter today 6/18.  Only 6 days to construct and deliver.  Will give impressions after a few listening sessions.




Beautiful Pippen, looking forward to reading your impressions!


----------



## MattTCG

Just received my Zoetik for the hd650 and Ether. I ordered two separate cables and not one cable with adapters. Honestly, adapters drive me a little nutty. Both cables are terminated four pin balanced in anticipation of the Liquid Carbon that I have on order. Both cables are meticulously hand crafted and beautifully built. I will have a few pics up tomorrow. 
  
 Thanks Trevor!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Well, how do the sound Matt?


----------



## MattTCG

Trevor's stuff always sounds fantastic. I had already heard the Zoetik with the Ether in Nashville and bought the demo model on the spot. Cables in to form over function for me, but I will say that of all the cables I've owned I get the most appreciable improvement in acoustic improvements from Norne.


----------



## reddog

matttcg said:


> Trevor's stuff always sounds fantastic. I had already heard the Zoetik with the Ether in Nashville and bought the demo model on the spot. Cables in to form over function for me, but I will say that of all the cables I've owned I get the most appreciable improvement in acoustic improvements from Norne.



Sounds like Trevor has crafted you fantastic cable. I would like to know how Trevor's masterpiece of a handcrafted cable compares to Dan's DUM cable. Thanks for your time MattTCG.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

matttcg said:


> Trevor's stuff always sounds fantastic. I had already heard the Zoetik with the Ether in Nashville and bought the demo model on the spot. Cables in to form over function for me, but I will say that of all the cables I've owned I get the most appreciable improvement in acoustic improvements from Norne.




Hi Matt, 

I see you also bought the SolvX for the HD650. How would you compare it to the Zoetik? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## MattTCG

liu junyuan said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I see you also bought the SolvX for the HD650. How would you compare it to the Zoetik?
> 
> Thanks for your time.


 
 To the best of my memory, Solvx gave better clarity and resolution where the Zoetik has slightly more warmth. They were pretty close though. I appreciate the softness and flexibility of the Zoetik.


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

hi,im in the market for new cable to go with my he6, been using draugh series for both hd800 and he500,very happy with them but now on the fence between solvx and draugh  
not sure what is better choice so can you please give me some advice
really thanks and appreciate all sugestion


----------



## JoelT

xxxfbsxxx said:


> hi,im in the market for new cable to go with my he6, been using draugh series for both hd800 and he500,very happy with them but now on the fence between solvx and draugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It probably boils down to personal preference on some level. I use the Draug 2 with my modded HE-6 and find it to be a synergistic combination, but I find the HE-6 to be a bit peaky and etched in the treble - a trait that doesn't bother everyone. I _suspect _the solvx would be more delineated in comparison, and thus be more "detail forward", but perhaps that's an incorrect assumption. In any case, I have no regrets with the Draug 2/HE-6 combination, and have no desire to explore additional cables with this headphone...if that says anything.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

joelt said:


> It probably boils down to personal preference on some level. I use the Draug 2 with my modded HE-6 and find it to be a synergistic combination, but I find the HE-6 to be a bit peaky and etched in the treble - a trait that doesn't bother everyone. I _suspect _the solvx would be more delineated in comparison, and thus be more "detail forward", but perhaps that's an incorrect assumption. In any case, I have no regrets with the Draug 2/HE-6 combination, and have no desire to explore additional cables with this headphone...if that says anything.




+1, Agree with Joel, think the Draug 2 or Zoetic would be the way to go with HE6, IMO..


----------



## devilboy

Just placed my order with Trevor for a run of Zoetic cable for my HD800s. 
  
 HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

devilboy said:


> Just placed my order with Trevor for a run of Zoetic cable for my HD800s.
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!




Looking forward to reading how they match up, love the way Zoetic Cable looks.


----------



## devilboy

Yeah me too.  I went with the dark red with grey tracer herring bone.  The splitter is a bloodwood with black fill.  Left connector is silver and right is red metallic.  Should look beautiful with the black and silver HD800s.  This should be a significant step up from my Moon Blue Dragons (which are nice in their own right).


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

joelt said:


> It probably boils down to personal preference on some level. I use the Draug 2 with my modded HE-6 and find it to be a synergistic combination, but I find the HE-6 to be a bit peaky and etched in the treble - a trait that doesn't bother everyone. I _suspect _the solvx would be more delineated in comparison, and thus be more "detail forward", but perhaps that's an incorrect assumption. In any case, I have no regrets with the Draug 2/HE-6 combination, and have no desire to explore additional cables with this headphone...if that says anything.


 
 thanks for your feed back, i also found that the draug helped taming down treble peak in both he500/hd800 so been enjoying them so far, the reason for my concern is i dont find any treble harsh with stock cable on he6, cant stand stock cable on he500, so wonder should it be better to go with solvx since the draug may be too warm for he6.


----------



## Pidgeon

I've a question for those who ordered Norne Audio cables outside of USA. How much VAT have you paid?


----------



## remilio

pidgeon said:


> I've a question for those who ordered Norne Audio cables outside of USA. How much VAT have you paid?


 
 Zero  There's no VAT is Russia up to 1000$


----------



## Pidgeon

Thank you. Other experiences?


----------



## imac2much

Hey everyone, I browsed through several pages but I couldn't find a comparison between the Draug 2 and the new Zoetic cables.  I know both cables add bass impact and mids, among other things, but how are they different?  Is it mainly a case of aesthetics or are there noticeable sonic differences as well?
  
 I ask because previous posts said the Draug 2 would pair well with the HD800 and HE-560, but some newer posts say Zoetic would be better.  I am considering some cables for my HE-400i (hopefully upgrade to HE-560 later which can use the same cable) and possibly a HD800.  I am using an Oppo HA-1 as DAC/Amp.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^i have have the Draug 2 on my HE560 and have heard it on the HD800, the Zoetic on the Ether. Both are great cables with similar properties. The Zoetic is physically light, a little less expensive, the Draug 2 heavier, is a little more expensive. IMO, the Draug 2 is slightly better, very slightly. I suggest calling Trevor at Norne for the bottom line differentiation.


----------



## imac2much

Thanks Wildcatsabre! I asked Trevor just now and he pretty much said the same thing. I guess I will go for the Draug 2 for HD800 if I ever get the headphone. I just worry it will be a bit bright with my HA-1 but I wonder if the Draug would fix that. 

I think someone earlier in this thread had this combination (IAMBLEST I think). Did the Draug fix the brightness for him? Or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## devilboy

I ordered a 15' run of the Zoetic for my HD800s. Trevor told me it would be a good match for them. (Didn't say better or worse). He did say that due to the long run, the Draug world be very expensive to make in that length.


----------



## MattTCG

imac2much said:


> Thanks Wildcatsabre! I asked Trevor just now and he pretty much said the same thing. I guess I will go for the Draug 2 for HD800 if I ever get the headphone. I just worry it will be a bit bright with my HA-1 but I wonder if the Draug would fix that.
> 
> I think someone earlier in this thread had this combination (IAMBLEST I think). Did the Draug fix the brightness for him? Or anyone else for that matter.


 
  
 Draug 2 is a stellar match for the hd800. You'll be very pleased.


----------



## Richsvt

I just purchased the Vorpal for a new set of C6IEMs due soon. Can't wait to see them, should be as great as the Solv was for my HE400i. Trevor is truly an artist in his craft.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hi-I'm waiting for my cables, balanced Draug 2 (for Pono, with single end and balanced adaptors), very curious to see what they bring to the Hifiman HE-1000. Will report in. Thanks to Wildcatsare1 for the help.


----------



## theblueprint

Just saw the light after seeing what a cable change can do to my LCD2.2's sound (friend lent me a sliver toxic widow). I can honestly say that I have found my sound and won't need to look elsewhere. 

Now a believer, I am now looking around for options and came across this thread. Quickly read through it all and came to learn that Norne might be my answer. Trevor really seems like a down-to-earth guy, and his passion definitely shows not only in his fine pieces of art, but more importantly how he takes care of his customers. Without question, I would be feel comfortable buying a cable from him. 

Prices seem very fair, with a good warranty, and of course, the added plus of being close to where I live. Expect to hear from me soon, Trevor!

For those with experience with toxic silver widows, would you say that Norne's Solv-X is similar in sound? I really hope to open up my LCD2.2's sound again, remove the veil, tighten up the bass, get those sparkly highs, all while retaining its beautiful midrange. Thanks in advance for any input you may provide.


----------



## katulu

I had sent my Draug 2 to be shortened and made into an extension, since it took a little while, Trevor made me a longer, new extension with new colors - I chose clear and brown.... beauty!
  
 I'm in love with these cables, I almost want to buy them all!


----------



## TokenGesture

After 3 separate responses on the HD800 thread to my question about cable recommending Norne, I have yesterday ordered the Draug2 to go with my new headphone.  Exciting!


----------



## doctorjazz

Getting the Zoetic with a set of SolveX to try a few days later (actually arrived yesterday, but no one was home to sign for them  ). Have a feeling I know what will happen when I compare then...


----------



## devilboy

Trevor says my Zoetic will ship next week for my HD800. Can't wait. 
I would've ordered the Draug but for the 15 foot length I need it would've been to expensive. Trevor said the Zoetic/800 combo would be ideal for me.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

doctorjazz said:


> Getting the Zoetic with a set of SolveX to try a few days later (actually arrived yesterday, but no one was home to sign for them  ). Have a feeling I know what will happen when I compare then...




How do they compare so far? Do you prefer one?


----------



## doctorjazz

So far, only have the Zoetic, and just got to them 11PM last night. I had gotten adapters for the Pono, so I used it balanced from the Pono for a short while last night, did like them. Not sure when Trevor will send the other cables (actually not sure which he's sending to audition, the SolveX or the Draug 2, I'll email him to check on it.
More listening to come...


----------



## bimmer100

doctorjazz said:


> So far, only have the Zoetic, and just got to them 11PM last night. I had gotten adapters for the Pono, so I used it balanced from the Pono for a short while last night, did like them. Not sure when Trevor will send the other cables (actually not sure which he's sending to audition, the SolveX or the Draug 2, I'll email him to check on it.
> More listening to come...



Do you have photos of your Zoetic? 
I absolutely love that cable. The comfort is unmatched. And of course the sound too.


----------



## doctorjazz

My error, not receiving other cables, just my Zoetic. Just finished work, heading home, I can take a phone photo when I get home and post it. Not sure about the comfort question...you generally don't feel the cable...some may be stiff, which I suppose is annoying. Some cable jackets are microphonic, which is also annoying, but doesn't seem to be a comfort issue. Anyway, it felt fine last night the little I had to listen. The only odd thing is when you use it with the Pono adaptor, the adaptor is bigger and heavier than the Pono, but that is more related to how small the Pono is. Anyway, I'll post some more when I can.


----------



## atsq17

Would love to see a Zoetic vs Draug2 HD800 test. Throw Solv X into that mix and we've really got something.


----------



## doctorjazz

Ok, the new Norne Zoetic cable, adapters, along with my recent 45RPM Coltrane Jazz purchase and my favorite beverage...


----------



## devilboy

VERY nice doc! Looks like you're in great shape. 
I think my Zoetic shipped today.


----------



## bimmer100

Very nice! The Zoetic looks great with those he-1000's!!! I bet they sound phenomenal!


----------



## doctorjazz

Very happy with the set up at present...Fully loaded Linn LP12/Ittock/Lyra Delos/Pro-Ject Tube Box S/MicroZOTL2/Norne Zoetic Cable/HE-1000. Man, really sweet sounding rig...


----------



## BobFiggins

bimmer100 said:


> Very nice! The Zoetic looks great with those he-1000's!!! I bet they sound phenomenal!


 
  
 Woo! I finally found the Norne thread! Really excited to try the Zoetic with the 800!


----------



## BobFiggins

Oops, double posted.


----------



## devilboy

bobfiggins said:


> Woo! I finally found the Norne thread! Really excited to try the Zoetic with the 800!


LOL.
You took the words right out of my mouth. Mine should be here next week.


----------



## BobFiggins

devilboy said:


> LOL.
> You took the words right out of my mouth. Mine should be here next week.


 
  
 Mine arrives in about 6 hours. I could barely sleep!


----------



## Tamirci

I finally found the thread 
  
 Contacted Trevor, answered his lengthy questions and he offered me to select Zoetic for my 400s.
  
 Will share my thoughts in a month or two.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bobfiggins said:


> Mine arrives in about 6 hours. I could barely sleep!




Well Bob, how does it sound?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

tamirci said:


> I finally found the thread
> 
> Contacted Trevor, answered his lengthy questions and he offered me to select Zoetic for my 400s.
> 
> Will share my thoughts in a month or two.




Could you share his reasons for selecting the Zoetic? Or what questions were you asking that prompted his response?

Several people have a Zoetic and other models from Norne and have not posted their comparisons. It makes the process confusing for someone. I am particularly split between the Draug 2, Zoetic, and SolvX for HD800s.

The proverbial wisdom seems to invariably match the Draug2 with the HD800, yet noone has compared it to the newer copper cable called Zoetic. 

Although I am sure any of the cables would suffice, it would be nice to be less confused. 

Im glad you were able to arrive at a decision. It looks like I may have to contact him myself at this point as well.


----------



## BobFiggins

liu junyuan said:


> The proverbial wisdom seems to invariably match the Draug2 with the HD800, yet noone has compared it to the newer copper cable called Zoetic.


 
  
 Will have a review comparing the Zoetic to the Draug 2 tonight. Granted, I'm no supreme audiophile, and my hearing is very, very, very sensitive (stock cable has piercing highs and is sibilant with Modi/Vali and some other dacs/amps). So take what I say with a grain of salt, and also understand that I don't practice describing sounds on a daily basis, so bear with me on that.
  
 Going to a large headphone meet with the Seattle Head-Fi'ers in about an hour. There will be the Draug 2 balanced, and a Zoetic single-ended 1/4. Will be testing on various amps and dacs.
  
 Have listened to the HD800 daily (1-4 hours) since I got it in May. Whatever burn-in you believe in, it has gone through it. So while comparing the Zoetic to the Draug might be harder, I can give a decent impression of the Draug/Zoetic vs the stock cable.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

That sounds perfect. Even a simple evaluation about which you prefer would be helpful at this point. Anything extra you can add to that would be icing on the cake.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bobfiggins said:


> Will have a review comparing the Zoetic to the Draug 2 tonight. Granted, I'm no supreme audiophile, and my hearing is very, very, very sensitive (stock cable has piercing highs and is sibilant with Modi/Vali and some other dacs/amps). So take what I say with a grain of salt, and also understand that I don't practice describing sounds on a daily basis, so bear with me on that.
> 
> Going to a large headphone meet with the Seattle Head-Fi'ers in about an hour. There will be the Draug 2 balanced, and a Zoetic single-ended 1/4. Will be testing on various amps and dacs.
> 
> Have listened to the HD800 daily (1-4 hours) since I got it in May. Whatever burn-in you believe in, it has gone through it. So while comparing the Zoetic to the Draug might be harder, I can give a decent impression of the Draug/Zoetic vs the stock cable.




Look forward to reading your impressions, love the Draug 2 on the HD800 and HE560, Zoetic on the Ether. Trying to decide which to get when my HD800s get here.


----------



## doctorjazz

wildcatsare1 said:


> bobfiggins said:
> 
> 
> > Will have a review comparing the Zoetic to the Draug 2 tonight. Granted, I'm no supreme audiophile, and my hearing is very, very, very sensitive (stock cable has piercing highs and is sibilant with Modi/Vali and some other dacs/amps). So take what I say with a grain of salt, and also understand that I don't practice describing sounds on a daily basis, so bear with me on that.
> ...




Did you decide on the HD800 over the HE-1000? Or you in comparison phase? Given the price differential, I certainly can see going for the Senns even if the HEK sounds slightly better (no brainer if you like the Senns better, of course). Haven't had a ton of time to listen, but have the Zoetic connected to my HEK, driven by MicroZOTL2 amp, in my main system, Linn LP12(fully tricked out/Pro-Ject tubed Phono stage direct into MicroZOTL. Man, sweet sounds!!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

doctorjazz said:


> Did you decide on the HD800 over the HE-1000? Or you in comparison phase? Given the price differential, I certainly can see going for the Senns even if the HEK sounds slightly better (no brainer if you like the Senns better, of course). Haven't had a ton of time to listen, but have the Zoetic connected to my HEK, driven by MicroZOTL2 amp, in my main system, Linn LP12(fully tricked out/Pro-Ject ribbed Phono stage direct into MicroZOTL. Man, sweet sounds!!!




Going to try the HD800, trading my PS1000 for them, plus he paid $ to make up the difference. Figure HD800s should be easy to move should I decide to go for the HEK. Attempting patience, not my strong suite.


----------



## doctorjazz

Leaving the Grados!!!!!!!
Shocking!



wildcatsare1 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Did you decide on the HD800 over the HE-1000? Or you in comparison phase? Given the price differential, I certainly can see going for the Senns even if the HEK sounds slightly better (no brainer if you like the Senns better, of course). Haven't had a ton of time to listen, but have the Zoetic connected to my HEK, driven by MicroZOTL2 amp, in my main system, Linn LP12(fully tricked out/Pro-Ject ribbed Phono stage direct into MicroZOTL. Man, sweet sounds!!!
> ...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Not totally, eying the GH-1 for my Grado fix....


----------



## doctorjazz

wildcatsare1 said:


> Not totally, eying the GH-1 for my Grado fix....




Whew!!! Made me REALLY nervous!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

doctorjazz said:


> Whew!!! Made me REALLY nervous!




Now waiting on my Monarchy 22B's return from SF, the Seller was cool and paid for the new transformer. I went ahead and had it recapped while it was there.

Really looking forward to trying the HD800 out in my system. Loved the HEKs, will definitely get a pair from TTVJ when able too.


----------



## wahsmoh

wildcatsare1 said:


> Now waiting on my Monarchy 22B's return from SF, the Seller was cool and paid for the new transformer. I went ahead and had it recapped while it was there.
> 
> Really looking forward to trying the HD800 out in my system. Loved the HEKs, will definitely get a pair from TTVJ when able too.


 

 Dang you've really pushed forward on that Monarchy 22B. It's a bummer when you receive something vintage and anxiously wait to turn it on and find out it is DOA. Glad that there was a fix for it and these old DACs are usually repairable (unless it's a vintage DAC or receiver chip, or your silicon is cracked)
  
 I'm thinking of hot-rodding my Theta DS Pro Progeny with new caps but I'm just happy that it works.
  
 If I can find anyone local to me in Southern California I would drive it to them and deliver it by hand but I will not risk shipping a 21 year old DAC that survived the shipping from Florida to San Diego, (the box was banged up) but the seller packaged the DAC with 3 inches thick of bubble wrap and full of packing peanuts.
  
 $276 + free shipping, best music investment of my life. Completely destroyed the Bifrost Uber


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmm, have an old (really old) Meitner Bidat, transport on it died and pays not available to repair it. DA converter was a separate box...just Out it away. Was hot stuff in 1985 or so, wonder if it's worth dragging out of the basement...


----------



## wahsmoh

doctorjazz said:


> Hmmm, have an old (really old) Meitner Bidat, transport on it died and pays not available to repair it. DA converter was a separate box...just Out it away. Was hot stuff in 1985 or so, wonder if it's worth dragging out of the basement...


 

 That's a good DAC. Used custom algorithm and 20-bit DAC and had a DSP section that was where the algorithm filter was based. I'd dust it off and give it a run if I were you


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wahsmoh said:


> Dang you've really pushed forward on that Monarchy 22B. It's a bummer when you receive something vintage and anxiously wait to turn it on and find out it is DOA. Glad that there was a fix for it and these old DACs are usually repairable (unless it's a vintage DAC or receiver chip, or your silicon is cracked)
> 
> I'm thinking of hot-rodding my Theta DS Pro Progeny with new caps but I'm just happy that it works.
> 
> ...




Mr. Poon (Monarchy) was excellent to work with, attempted to talk me through diagnostics and was very reasonable on pricing. Told me Canada Post must have treated it roughly to kill one of his transformers!

He thought the board looked like just left the Factory, not a 20 year old DAC (it was extremely clean). He replaced the Caps with WIMA FKP series 3 German Foil ones (German has to be better, no?).

Dug up some old Audioquest Clear Balanced Cables from the audio closet and ready to hook it up to the Taurus.


----------



## wahsmoh

wildcatsare1 said:


> Mr. Poon (Monarchy) was excellent to work with, attempted to talk me through diagnostics and was very reasonable on pricing. Told me Canada Post must have treated it roughly to kill one of his transformers!
> 
> He thought the board looked like just left the Factory, not a 20 year old DAC (it was extremely clean). He replaced the Caps with WIMA FKP series 3 German Foil ones (German has to be better, no?).
> 
> Dug up some old Audioquest Clear Balanced Cables from the audio closet and ready to hook it up to the Taurus.


 

 Awesome! I think you will be in for an amazing listening experience. 2x PCM 63-P should make some sweet music and yours is upgraded too


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wahsmoh said:


> Awesome! I think you will be in for an amazing listening experience. 2x PCM 63-P should make some sweet music and yours is upgraded too




What does your Theta use? San Diego is a long way to SF, but I would highly recommend Mr. Poon!


----------



## doctorjazz

wahsmoh said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, have an old (really old) Meitner Bidat, transport on it died and pays not available to repair it. DA converter was a separate box...just Out it away. Was hot stuff in 1985 or so, wonder if it's worth dragging out of the basement...
> ...




Found it, kind of late, though, have to dig up/buy cables, power cord, give it a spin...


----------



## wahsmoh

wildcatsare1 said:


> What does your Theta use? San Diego is a long way to SF, but I would highly recommend Mr. Poon!


 

 1x PCM67-P, and 1x Motorola DSP56001 with a crystal semiconductor receiver chip


----------



## doctorjazz

Got tired of worrying that the slightest movement would send my MicroZOTL flying off my stereo rack listening to vinyl into HE-1000, so I disconnected, put the Pono adapter on my Zoetic, and connected to the Pono in balanced mode. Put on a recent acquisition, Devin Grays Relative Resonance, some jazz on the free side. Man, this sound fantastic...hard to separate what is doing what, but I'm loving the sound!


----------



## devilboy

bobfiggins said:


> Will have a review comparing the Zoetic to the Draug 2 tonight. Granted, I'm no supreme audiophile, and my hearing is very, very, very sensitive (stock cable has piercing highs and is sibilant with Modi/Vali and some other dacs/amps). So take what I say with a grain of salt, and also understand that I don't practice describing sounds on a daily basis, so bear with me on that.
> 
> Going to a large headphone meet with the Seattle Head-Fi'ers in about an hour. There will be the Draug 2 balanced, and a Zoetic single-ended 1/4. Will be testing on various amps and dacs.
> 
> Have listened to the HD800 daily (1-4 hours) since I got it in May. Whatever burn-in you believe in, it has gone through it. So while comparing the Zoetic to the Draug might be harder, I can give a decent impression of the Draug/Zoetic vs the stock cable.


So how did the meet go, Bob?


----------



## BobFiggins

Had to sleep before posting impressions. There was a lot of people there. I didn't have as much time to listen to the Zoetic and Draug as I would have liked. I used the Zoetic and Draug 2 both with the Audio-GD NFB28 DAC/AMP. The Zoetic was SE, and the Draug 2 was balanced. I listened to two songs on each cable for testing. The selection of music was a bit limited for what I like, so I picked two songs from the same album.
  
 Porter Robinson - Worlds
 Sea of Voices - Subtle sounds at the start, works its way up into a sharp piercing frenzy of different sounds.
 Divinity - Female vocals, somewhat sibilant.
  
 I normally like to also test 'Daft Punk - Doin' It Right' as it goes very high and low, but that song was not available and I forgot to request it.
  
 I'm going to give the boring, straight to the point impressions.
  
*Stock Cable:*

Harsh piercing highs
Beautiful mids, ever so slightly muddy
Weak bass, yet very detailed
Sub-bass will happen every now and then, when the planets align and your hopes and dreams come into focus.
  
*Zoetic:*

Harsh piercing highs, ever so slightly tamed over the stock cable. Still, not much of an improvement.
A layer of film has been removed from the mids. They are insanely clear. It's almost creepy. This was absolutely apparent, not even subtle.
The bass is also a whole lot more clear. The bass amount seems to be the same.
Sub-bass has improved. I noticed it a lot more, even if it was light.
  
*Draug 2:*

Highs still seem to be sibilant and harsh, but at one less decibel. Maybe 1.5. This was very welcoming to hear, I felt kind of giddy because even though it wasn't exactly the improvement I wanted, it was still a noticeable difference in the direction I wanted. I feel like the Draug 2 compared with the right DAC would do wonders.
  
 Unfortunately I can't say much for the mids and the bass, because the environment at the meet was very noisy nearing the end. I don't remember them being any worse or any better than the Zoetic though. The best way to describe the Draug 2 would be smooth. It felt like a super thin layer of goo was applied to all the rough bleeding edges of the HD 800's sound signature. It was wonderful. I will be buying one for sure. I don't think this will be the last cable for me because I can always hope for more improvements, but this is a definite step in the right direction for my tastes.


----------



## doctorjazz

So, for HD-800, which some describe as having a bit edgy high end (just what I've read, not from my own listening...only heard it once, more than a year ago, at a noisy meet, no impressions left at this point), the Draug 2 gets the nod as it tames them some. For something like the HE-1000, which some describe as "laid back", definitely not with high end edge, "smooth" may not be what you want, the Zoetic sounds like ti may be a better fit. Haven't compared, have been enjoying the Zoetic/HEK combo, though.



bobfiggins said:


> Had to sleep before posting impressions. There was a lot of people there. I didn't have as much time to listen to the Zoetic and Draug as I would have liked. I used the Zoetic and Draug 2 both with the Audio-GD NFB28 DAC/AMP. The Zoetic was SE, and the Draug 2 was balanced. I listened to two songs on each cable for testing. The selection of music was a bit limited for what I like, so I picked two songs from the same album.
> 
> Porter Robinson - Worlds
> Sea of Voices - Subtle sounds at the start, works its way up into a sharp piercing frenzy of different sounds.
> ...


----------



## BobFiggins

doctorjazz said:


> So, for HD-800, which some describe as having a bit edgy high end (just what I've read, not from my own listening...only heard it once, more than a year ago, at a noisy meet, no impressions left at this point), the Draug 2 gets the nod as it tames them some. For something like the HE-1000, which some describe as "laid back", definitely not with high end edge, "smooth" may not be what you want, the Zoetic sounds like ti may be a better fit. Haven't compared, have been enjoying the Zoetic/HEK combo, though.


 
  
 That kind of shows how sensitive I am to high treble and sibilance. Even the HE-1000 connected to the Audio-GD Master 11 I had a light amount of sibilance. What most people say is bright, to me is a piercing pain of death.
  
 Kind of makes me appreciate the M50 more. It may be a bit muddy with a very tight soundstage, but it's one headphone that I can enjoy music on without my ears feeling like death.


----------



## doctorjazz

bobfiggins said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > So, for HD-800, which some describe as having a bit edgy high end (just what I've read, not from my own listening...only heard it once, more than a year ago, at a noisy meet, no impressions left at this point), the Draug 2 gets the nod as it tames them some. For something like the HE-1000, which some describe as "laid back", definitely not with high end edge, "smooth" may not be what you want, the Zoetic sounds like ti may be a better fit. Haven't compared, have been enjoying the Zoetic/HEK combo, though.
> ...




I'd have to say, you're pretty sensitive to the highs there, all right. Don't think anyone has found the HE-1000 bright or sibilant (not so for the HE-560, which I did find that way initially, but either improved with burn in or brain burn in over time). Maybe the benefit of getting older and losing those high frequencies...


----------



## bimmer100

doctorjazz said:


> I'd have to say, you're pretty sensitive to the highs there, all right. Don't think anyone has found the HE-1000 bright or sibilant (not so for the HE-560, which I did find that way initially, but either improved with burn in or brain burn in over time). Maybe the benefit of getting older and losing those high frequencies...


 
 I agree... He is overly sensitive.
  
 BobFiggins, you should actually have your hearing tested officially. If you can hear 20k or even higher...well... you're a mutant  j/k
  
 But the HE1000 was far from sibilant. I would love to have heard the Zoetic with the HE1000 as I know that particular cable has the best synergy with the HE1000's of all cables. I tried it with the Norne Solv and had no sense of sibilance whatsoever.
  
 I'm most interested to find out your actual sensitivity to frequency tests.

 test it, please... link above.
  
 I can only hear up to 16,500hz, and the range is generally 20hz-20khz...but from what I understand there is a small amount of humans over 24 years old can hear frequencies above 16Khz.


----------



## BobFiggins

At work so I can't go to the link yet.
  
 I also tried the HE1000 at the headamp station with some red amp/dac stack. I don't know what it is called. The HE1000 had no noticeable treble issues with me. In fact, that was the best listening experience with headphones I have ever had. I'm guessing that combo is expensive.


----------



## doctorjazz

bobfiggins said:


> At work so I can't go to the link yet.
> 
> I also tried the HE1000 at the headamp station with some red amp/dac stack. I don't know what it is called. The HE1000 had no noticeable treble issues with me. In fact, that was the best listening experience with headphones I have ever had. I'm guessing that combo is expensive.




Yup!


----------



## BobFiggins

bimmer100 said:


> test it, please... link above.
> 
> I can only hear up to 16,500hz, and the range is generally 20hz-20khz...but from what I understand there is a small amount of humans over 24 years old can hear frequencies above 16Khz.


 
  
 15,950.
  
 When it hit around 10,000 and 7,500, those were the most painful parts. I listened up around 16-10,000 a few times, and it was painful, but tolerable. Soon as I hit 10,000 and 7,500 my ears started to ring even after I stopped the test. As I write this they are still ringing.


----------



## atsq17

I'm arguing with a friend that the Draug V2 is still 100% pure copper. Am I right? 
  
 My friend thinks that silver has been added to the mix in some shape or form.


----------



## Shembot

atsq17 said:


> I'm arguing with a friend that the Draug V2 is still 100% pure copper. Am I right?
> 
> My friend thinks that silver has been added to the mix in some shape or form.




As far as I know, it always has been and continues to be copper only.


----------



## doctorjazz

http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Norne-Draug-occ-litz-multi-core-type-4-oppo-pm-1-2-sennheiser-hd700-audeze-lcd-3-x-xc-hifiman-he-5-9-560-hd800

Yup!


----------



## tin427

Any new iem cable incoming?
 Cause the solv series iem cable is not showing up


----------



## Richsvt

Trevor gave me a hint that it may be called Marauder? All silver...I just ordered a Vorpal. May consider that one once he releases some specs.
 Hope I'm not letting the cat out of the bag...


----------



## bimmer100

tin427 said:


> Any new iem cable incoming?
> Cause the solv series iem cable is not showing up:rolleyes:



I tested the new silver iem cable last Saturday! It truly is something special! it's an end game cable for IEM's!
I have one on order now since the one I had was sold at the show I auditioned them at!


----------



## TigzStudio

atsq17 said:


> I'm arguing with a friend that the Draug V2 is still 100% pure copper. Am I right?
> 
> My friend thinks that silver has been added to the mix in some shape or form.


 
  


shembot said:


> As far as I know, it always has been and continues to be copper only.


 
 It is 100% copper equiv. of 4x21awg, always has been pure copper. 
 The silver part was probably me having mentioned something some time back about experimenting with
 making one with half pure silver and half pure copper (which I have done recently purely to test out). 
  
 Regardless there would always be a pure copper D2. 
 The other, if its offered, would be limited release of some sort. 
  
  


tin427 said:


> Any new iem cable incoming?
> Cause the solv series iem cable is not showing up


 
  
 The new pure silver ciem / iem replacement cable will be listed in the coming couple of days. 
 The Solv should also make a return for iem when the next batch of wire is in stock. 
 Was running lower on stock so pulled it for a couple of products until its replenished.


----------



## mscott58

Just got the Norne 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRS and also the Norne 2.5mm TRRS to 4-pin XLR adapters. They're great! 
  
 This way I can use my Noble K-10's with the 2.5mm TRRS cable with my CDM as well as with my Pulse X Infinity desktop DAC/amp and my SE portable equipment all without having to change the cable on my Noble's and risking the connector by swapping cables all the time. 
  
 Good stuff Trevor! 
  
 Cheers


----------



## kskwerl

I've been off the grid for a while, shout out to Trevor!


----------



## porridgecup

Does anyone have any suggestions on which cable termination to choose?
  
 Headphones: HD800
 Amp: Bryston BHA-1
  
 I just need 4 pin XLR for the balanced output on the amp.
  
 I see there are a lot of options, like "Eidolic 4-pin XLR TeCu pin", "Neutrik gold", "Neutrik silver", "Valab silver". Eidolic is listed as recommended. Should I just go with that?


----------



## doctorjazz

I have no clue, but I'd suggest calling or emailing Trevor...he's really nice to speak to, and I'm sure would be helpful in this (these choices stopped me from ordering for a while, couldn't work my way through them, had no idea what would work for me. I now own, and am enjoying, the Zoetic for my HE-1000).


----------



## Shembot

porridgecup said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on which cable termination to choose?
> 
> Headphones: HD800
> Amp: Bryston BHA-1
> ...




I would go with the Eidolic, which is what Trevor recommends. TeCu is a great material for pins because it balances conductivity and durability very well. I have this connector on my Arcane and it's quite nice. The Valab is nice, too, but it costs extra and doesn't sound any better.


----------



## porridgecup

Thanks. I'll just go with the Eidolic.


----------



## katulu

Hey Norne fans,
  
 Want to share something very special, a custom order: A full pure Silver Draug 2:
  

  
 Sitting next to its twin, a regular Draug 2. I use these for my HD800s.  I only did a brief comparison between the two, as I try to EQ my setups to neutral, and as I expected, a little less midbass boost on the silver, a little more boost on highs, smoother overall (almost flat between 500 Hz and 1700 Hz).  But what absolutely knocked me off my chair with this cable was this: I was listening to Devil Doll "Eliogabalus"  around the 13 - 15 minute mark there is a violin with a panning effect. I've listened to this many times, even with the Draug 2. Well, with the silver, the definition of that pan was completely revealed: it goes in an ellipse, upwards, front and up, then down, left and behind you. I couldn't believe it.  I am one lucky dude and I thank Trevor for building this for me. Listening to Death's ITP, Earth Wind and Fire, 50 Cent, Salsa - it all sounds fantastic (EQd to neutral, as is my preference). For me, neutral EQ has been a major major revelation, and although I have always noticed differences in cables (mostly minor), this one has really surprised me. Worth every penny (and there were a lot of them, lol).


----------



## remilio

Wow, this silver Draug is gorgeous!


----------



## MattTCG

I think that I would paint my Draug 2 silver just for the bling effect alone.


----------



## devilboy

I finally received my Draug 2 today.  Trevor said it wasn't available with a jacket/sleeve.  Clear was my only option.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

devilboy said:


> I finally received my Draug 2 today.  Trevor said it wasn't available with a jacket/sleeve.  Clear was my only option.




How does it sound?


----------



## devilboy

Compared to the Moon Audio Blue Dragon that I was using, the Draug 2 (after only four hours of listening), seems more holographic and "more gentle"......in a good way.   Don't know if that's a proper description but it's what I hear.  I now understand why people go with the Draug 2 for the 800.  Like I said in another post, the 800 is a very picky 'phone, but when "all of your ducks are in a row", it can be magic.   At times, the bass seems just a touch bloaty compared to what I was hearing before.  Maybe the cable just needs to break in.


----------



## jjacq

Guys, should I choose a Draug or Zoetic for an LCD-X and the ETHER? I already have adapters.


----------



## pippen99

My Draug v2 with my LCD-X.  Love it!


----------



## TokenGesture

What's he normal wait time for a Draug 2? It's been over the 19 working days and I've heard nothing. I sent them an email but no reply. Not ideal customer service thus far


----------



## devilboy

tokengesture said:


> What's he normal wait time for a Draug 2? It's been over the 19 working days and I've heard nothing. I sent them an email but no reply. Not ideal customer service thus far


I
I had a less than favorable experience with Trevor regarding wait times also. In his defense, his response to the issue left me with a more positive opinion of his business. ...... Only to find out that the Draug 2 is available with colored jackets/sleeves.
Trevor told me it wasn't.


----------



## pippen99

tokengesture said:


> What's he normal wait time for a Draug 2? It's been over the 19 working days and I've heard nothing. I sent them an email but no reply. Not ideal customer service thus far


 
 My Draug v2 arrived 45 days after order.  It's worth the wait.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Trevor buys his cable in bulk, currently he only has the clear cable in stock, so Trevor was telling you the truth devilboy


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I have the Draug 2 on my HE560 and soon will have it on my HD800, Pippen is correct, it's worth the wait.

Guys, Trevor is a one man shop, building an incredible product. It's audio not acute care, be patient it's worth the wait. The wait at other custom cables is similar, and both Norne and DHC blow away the Cardas's of the World.


----------



## TigzStudio

porridgecup said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on which cable termination to choose?
> 
> Headphones: HD800
> Amp: Bryston BHA-1
> ...


 
 We will likely be keeping just a couple 4-pin XLR options (Eidolic and Neutriks), trying to keep it a bit less confusing. 
  


tokengesture said:


>


 
  
 Unfortunately I have been out of the office recently so email replies have lagged behind usual time frames.  A PM has been sent your way. 
 For others waiting for email replies you should have them today, feel free to also resend an email to bump to the top of the inbox.


----------



## TokenGesture

tigzstudio said:


> Unfortunately I have been out of the office recently so email replies have lagged behind usual time frames.  A PM has been sent your way.
> For others waiting for email replies you should have them today, feel free to also resend an email to bump to the top of the inbox.


 
  
 Thanks Trevor, much appreciated


----------



## nanashisan

How long does it normally take for Trevor to respond to to questions via his contact form on his website? I just sent my 3rd enquiry in 2 weeks about an adapter. I am interested in the Solv terminated in 4-pin XLR for my LCD 2 rev2. I would be using this balanced and unbalanced so I wanted to know if he made a solv 4-pin XLR female to 1/4" adapter.


----------



## Shembot

nanashisan said:


> How long does it normally take for Trevor to respond to to questions via his contact form on his website? I just sent my 3rd enquiry in 2 weeks about an adapter. I am interested in the Solv terminated in 4-pin XLR for my LCD rev2. I would be using this balanced and unbalanced so I wanted to know if he made a solv 4-pin XLR female to 1/4" adapter.


 

 Usually only a couple days at most, but he's very busy catching up with orders right now. You can email him directly at his gmail (norneaudio) just in case there was a problem with the form submission. Either way it'll bump your question to the top of the inbox.
  
 I can tell you for certain that he can make a Solv 4-pin XLR female to 1/4" adapter, though you'll have to discuss the cost with him (it will depend on length as some cable will be required).


----------



## nanashisan

Thanks Shembot, if I don't hear back in a few days I'll shoot him a email.


----------



## TigzStudio

nanashisan said:


>


 
 I cant seem to find your email, you should have certainly had a reply by now.  I am sending you a PM to get your email prefix to do a search in our inbox.
 Everyone else waiting for emails you should get them all today, if not do please re-forward it to bump.  Thanks everyone for your patience recently, been quite busy.


----------



## nanashisan

Thanks for the quick replies Trevor.


----------



## nicolo

Can i use a 3.5mm to 3.5mm headphone cable as an interconnect?


----------



## quisxx

yes you can


----------



## nicolo

Thanks


----------



## Mortalcoil

Just wanted to comment.
  
 I just ordered a Draug 2 for the 800 and so far I'm really impressed with the high level of communication provided by Trevor at Norne.
  
 Its refreshing to see that this type of professionalism and follow through still exists (a rare thing).
  
 Keep up the good work Trevor.


----------



## geocleojohn

Same here.  Just recieved my Theriums for my Westone W60.  Trevor was helpful and responsive through the whole processs. And the Theriums?  I must say one of the best cables both in build and sound.


I was so impressed I ordered Draug 2 for my HD800s and the new Silvergarde SC for my LCD3f (initially wanted Arcane, but Trevor advised me on these latest cables). Looking forward to getting these which I plant to listen directly from my Chord Hugo and eventually Cavalli LC.  Great work and advice from Trevor.


----------



## jjacq

geocleojohn said:


> Same here.  Just recieved my Theriums for my Westone W60.  Trevor was helpful and responsive through the whole processs. And the Theriums?  I must say one of the best cables both in build and sound.
> I was so impressed I ordered Draug 2 for my HD800s and the new Silvergarde SC for my LCD3f (initially wanted Arcane, but Trevor advised me on these latest cables). Looking forward to getting these which I plant to listen directly from my Chord Hugo and eventually Cavalli LC.  Great work and advice from Trevor.


 
  
 How does this new Silvergarde SC cable look like?


----------



## geocleojohn

Ordered them last week, with special sleeving (brown). Ill let you all know how they sound and look when I get them.


----------



## FredrikT92

Whats the price on the new Silvergarde cable?


----------



## TigzStudio

mortalcoil said:


>


 
 Thanks Mortal
 I certainly miss some inquiries here and there, but I do try my best given the volume. 
  


geocleojohn said:


>


 
  
 Glad to hear it!


fredrikt92 said:


> Whats the price on the new Silvergarde cable?


 
  
 Pricing will be released on the site the end of this week most likely. 
 Otherwise just send an email over for more information.   
  
  
 p.s. Fredrik where did you get your avatar?  I am a fan of it.


----------



## jjacq

Thanks for the hard work Trevor, and thank you for accommodating me as well. I won't be buying a new cable any time soon because I'm waiting for the one I placed an order for but I definitely won't hesitate reordering from you!


----------



## FredrikT92

tigzstudio said:


> Thanks Mortal
> I certainly miss some inquiries here and there, but I do try my best given the volume.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you, and I like yours too! 
 Unfortunaly I cant remember


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

fredrikt92 said:


> Thank you, and I like yours too!
> Unfortunaly I cant remember


 
  
 Maybe you got it from this post?


----------



## MattTCG

edmontoncanuck said:


> Maybe you got it from this post?


 
 If that's not a photoshop job, she is wearing them backwards. No matter though, she can wear anything or nothing as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mscott58

matttcg said:


> If that's not a photoshop job, she is wearing them backwards. No matter though, she can wear anything or nothing as far as I'm concerned.


 
 Ha! Great points...


----------



## TokenGesture

My Draug 2 has arrived, really prompt service by Trevor, and it sounds great with my HD800 (as everyone said it would).
  
 Thanks Trevor!


----------



## SpherE22

Guys help me out here, arcane or the upcoming silvergarde for the he-1000?


----------



## Shembot

sphere22 said:


> Guys help me out here, arcane or the upcoming silvergarde for the he-1000?


 

 Probably Silvergarde, but Trevor's the one to ask.


----------



## bimmer100

sphere22 said:


> Guys help me out here, arcane or the upcoming silvergarde for the he-1000?


 
  
  
 I understand the Zoetic is an excellent pairing with the HE1000
  
 MANY people have that cable and say very positive reviews. Ask Trevor and find out what he thinks.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have the Zoetic for my HEK...sounds great (tbh, haven't gone through the audiophile A-B comparisons, been enjoying the HEK/Zoetic so much to disconnect it). Well get around to comparisons to the stock one off these days...


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, got home, my curiosity was piqued...figured I should compare and see what I got for all those bucks I sent Trevor. So, I connected to my PC system (JRiver/Regen/Geek Out Special Edition/MicroZOTL2 amp) and alternated between the Zoetic and the stock cable. I put on some tracks I know really well (Grateful Dead "Uncle John's Band" and "Box of Rain", hi rez, and Henry Butler-Stevem Bernstein and the Hot 9 "Dixie Walker".
Well, let me start out saying the HEK with the stock is a really nice sounding headphone. But, changing to the Zoetic definitely brings things up a notch. Specifically, by contrast, the stock soundstage sounds flat (and it doesn't, but it opens up with the Zoetic), has a more "real" feel. The same feeling of realness applies to vocalists and instruments. They have more body, more tone color, a kind of electronic haze is lifted, to use the audiophile cliche. Things were smoother without losing any detail, less fatiguing, really a noticeable improvement. 
That's the quick impressions, not listening to "Turn Blue", the album by the Black Keys, an album which didn't grab me initially, but listening to the set up with the Zoetic, really getting into it.


----------



## pervysage

How long is the usual wait time when ordering a cable?


----------



## SpherE22

pervysage said:


> How long is the usual wait time when ordering a cable?


I had to wait 3 weeks


----------



## dudlew

Has anyone tried the Skoll Cables for the PM3 as yet and can you tell me what are your thoughts?


----------



## Richsvt

I just got the Therium IEMs cable for my CL C6IEM. Only heard a short time last night, but did notice an improvement in the highs and actually allowed for a slight extension in the mid-bass. Clear improvement over the stock cable.
 I will post pictures and a more detailed review this weekend.
  
 Bravo Trevor, superb quality and outstanding sound!


----------



## pervysage

Which is the superior cable HD800, Solv or Draug? 

Also what is the difference between the regular vs. more expensive Furutech Rhodium option for HD800?


----------



## bimmer100

pervysage said:


> Which is the superior cable HD800, Solv or Draug?
> 
> Also what is the difference between the regular vs. more expensive Furutech Rhodium option for HD800?



Draug is better for hd800 and I would go with the eidolic rhodium 6.3mm as the quality is much better than furutech. Furutech is over priced and the rhodium coating is less durable/thinner.


----------



## pervysage

bimmer100 said:


> Draug is better for hd800 and I would go with the eidolic rhodium 6.3mm as the quality is much better than furutech. Furutech is over priced and the rhodium coating is less durable/thinner.




Dang, seems like clear copper is the only color option available at the moment.


----------



## SpherE22

pervysage said:


> Dang, seems like clear copper is the only color option available at the moment.


Was a deal braker for me. Wanted the red and black one so bad.


----------



## devilboy

pervysage said:


> Dang, seems like clear copper is the only color option available at the moment.







sphere22 said:


> Was a deal braker for me. Wanted the red and black one so bad.


I can attest to both statements. 
That said, my Draug 2 is a phenomenal compliment to my 800s.


----------



## geocleojohn

bimmer100 said:


> Draug is better for hd800 and I would go with the eidolic rhodium 6.3mm as the quality is much better than furutech. Furutech is over priced and the rhodium coating is less durable/thinner.


 

 Just got my Draug for the HD800 and it made a huge difference . The quality is superb


----------



## bimmer100

pervysage said:


> Dang, seems like clear copper is the only color option available at the moment.




So.... Draug3 may be out in the near future. I can't confirm this but I have heard a little bird. I wouldn't hold your breath too long. Norne takes a very long time to perfect each of their cables before releasing them. Or I should say Trevor... He is s perfectionist with a golden ear. I trust his judgment on cables and believe a cable can refine the sound of your headphones to a notable and measurable level that you don't need a golden ear to hear the obvious Difference.
He draug 2 is currently and most likely the best cable for the hd800, it fixes many of the issues with the hd800's sound and makes the shrill highs smooth out and allows more details to come out with less fatigue. I personally believe the hd800 is slightly fatiguing with the stock cable. The draug2 allows for long sessions of sublime sound. Plus the actual flexibility of the cable is excellent with minimal to no micro harmonics. (When the cable rubs on your body and transfers vibrations to the headphones that is audible) quite annoying. But the draug 2 nearly eliminates it. Small bonus aside from its sonic performance upgrade.

I prefer Zoetic cables for hifiman headphones etc. don't hesitate to contact Trevor to ask him which cable is right for you. He makes them for specific headphones and some synergize well together, some don't as much.

Example, the solvX is a match made in heaven for the Oppo pm2 and pm1, yet I prefer the Zoetic for the pm3.


----------



## BobFiggins

bimmer100 said:


> So.... Draug3 may be out in the near future.


 
  
 Oh my...


----------



## doctorjazz

Zoetic working really nicely with my HEK, as I already noted...


----------



## SpherE22

doctorjazz said:


> Zoetic working really nicely with my HEK, as I already noted...


More than ten times, in ten different threads.....Wonder if it's actually THAT good


----------



## TigzStudio

Just wanted to note I will have a reply to all pending emails today, thanks for all to hanging in there.
  
 In regards to D3, if it would happen wouldn't be until next year likely. 
 I am happy with the current model.


----------



## JoelT

tigzstudio said:


> In regards to D3, if it would happen wouldn't be until next year likely.
> I am happy with the current model.


 
 Agreed, the current version is excellent.


----------



## doctorjazz

sphere22 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Zoetic working really nicely with my HEK, as I already noted...
> ...




You exaggerate a bit, think it was 3 or 4 times, when it comes up. I'll keep my mouth shut.  And, as I've said in my 20 or 30 previous repetitive posts, it is a fine headphone with stock, but the cables flesh things out some. It is NOT day and night, it is subtle, but noticeable when comparing directly, and, if you're already out the cost of the HEK, I'd recommend going the extra bucks for it (but you certainly can enjoy HEK without them).


----------



## wahsmoh

How long til the Silvergarde is out? Will it be for full size headphones? I'm looking for an alternative to the Toxic Silver Widow for my HD600s cause I like the unsleeved cable look.


----------



## atsq17

pervysage said:


> Which is the superior cable HD800, Solv or Draug?
> 
> Also what is the difference between the regular vs. more expensive Furutech Rhodium option for HD800?




I haven't done an A B test but i have the solv x with furutech rhodium connectors and eidolic xlr plug for hd800. It is noticeably clearer sounding than the draug that my friend has. I don't know how much difference the connector makes but the cable is probably the best I've heard with hd800. Draug is more fun sounding and may suit the hd800 more if you have very clinical solid state with lots of silver interconnects. 

Ive got a nice dac connected to an upgraded bh crack otl tube amp with good occ copper interconnects and the solv x is amazing.


----------



## Youth

Has anyone experience with Norne cables for the HD650? I'm thinking about getting one.


----------



## MattTCG

youth said:


> Has anyone experience with Norne cables for the HD650? I'm thinking about getting one.


Solvx is exceptionally good.


----------



## pervysage

sphere22 said:


> Was a deal braker for me. Wanted the red and black one so bad.


 




devilboy said:


> I can attest to both statements.
> That said, my Draug 2 is a phenomenal compliment to my 800s.




Wonder if it's possible to get the Draug but with Solv color sleeve options instead? Even pure black would be okay.


----------



## TigzStudio

Dark Brown / Black and solid Black should available again around mid October for the D2.
 Probably no more Red for now, but if there are enough requests it could possibly happen. 
 Textile sleeves will not be available on the D2, only other series. 
  
  
  
 fyi. Still trying to get through emails, if you haven't received a reply go ahead and bump
 your email by resending it.


----------



## devilboy

Damn. Looks like I just had bad timing when ordering mine. Most of the ones I saw that Trevor showed me looked really cool. 
Oh well, the important thing is the sound. Regarding Norne cables, I only have experience with the Draug 2 on my 800s so anyone reading these posts who is on the fence about getting them let me just say that what you've read a hundred times on this site is true. They are fantastic! Just pull the trigger and get them already. I'm sure Trevor's other cables are a great match for other phones as well. 
Thank you Trevor. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## TokenGesture

devilboy said:


> Damn. Looks like I just had bad timing when ordering mine. Most of the ones I saw that Trevor showed me looked really cool.
> Oh well, the important thing is the sound. Regarding Norne cables, I only have experience with the Draug 2 on my 800s so anyone reading these posts who is on the fence about getting them let me just say that what you've read a hundred times on this site is true. They are fantastic! Just pull the trigger and get them already. I'm sure Trevor's other cables are a great match for other phones as well.
> Thank you Trevor. I couldn't be happier.


 

 +1


----------



## Mortalcoil

I actually like the look of the bare copper look (Draug 2).  Gives it a more "custom" look .... more industrial.


----------



## Shembot

mortalcoil said:


> I actually like the look of the bare copper look (Draug 2).  Gives it a more "custom" look .... more industrial.


 

 Same here. I love the look of bare cables with clear dielectric, both copper and silver. Whenever I can get them without sleeving, I do.


----------



## Richsvt

Well, once again, Trevor shows his true colors as a master. Been listening to my CL C6s non-stop. What a difference over the stock cable. Treble extension is true and soundstage opened up dramatically. Made a good IEM an outstanding one. Thank you.


----------



## devilboy

You will probably like mine Rob. I have 15 feet of it.


----------



## Thenewguy007

Just a quick question on the Draug2, if I buy it custom made for the HD800, can I just add a adapter later on to the ends & have the cable connect to a Fostex TH900 or a Audeze LCD2? Or would I have to buy a new cable/have it sent back to be re-terminated?


----------



## Mortalcoil

thenewguy007 said:


> Just a quick question on the Draug2, if I buy it custom made for the HD800, can I just add a adapter later on to the ends & have the cable connect to a Fostex TH900 or a Audeze LCD2? Or would I have to buy a new cable/have it sent back to be re-terminated?


 

  The main issue with the TH-900 idea would be that it would need to be hardwired (re-terminated)
  
  The real beauty about the 800 is the ease of cable swapping (as you are probably already aware)


----------



## Wildcatsare1

thenewguy007 said:


> Just a quick question on the Draug2, if I buy it custom made for the HD800, can I just add a adapter later on to the ends & have the cable connect to a Fostex TH900 or a Audeze LCD2? Or would I have to buy a new cable/have it sent back to be re-terminated?




Norne makes "Head Throne" Adapters for switching headphones. You could ask Trevor to make you a set with your order.


----------



## MattTCG

wildcatsare1 said:


> Norne makes "Head Throne" Adapters for switching headphones. You could ask Trevor to make you a set with your order.


 
  
 I need a picture.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

matttcg said:


> I need a picture.




Here you go Matt;

http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=108


----------



## wahsmoh

mortalcoil said:


> I actually like the look of the bare copper look (Draug 2).  Gives it a more "custom" look .... more industrial.


 
 I like the clear look too. I'm hoping that the Silvergarde will be a clear stranded cable as well. I will be the first to order for my HD600's that I am devoting to my dad's EAD CD-1000 + BH Crack setup


----------



## SpherE22

It will be sleeved.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

The Therium Cable arrived today, right in time for my trip, thank you Trevor!!!! With the Therium the Alclair RSMs are giving my HD800 a run for their money, wow....truly a work of art Trevor. Highly musical and incredibly detailed, I will right more after I spend 12 hours flying with them tomorrow.....


----------



## doctorjazz

wildcatsare1 said:


> The Therium Cable arrived today, right in time for my trip, thank you Trevor!!!! With the Therium the Alclair RSMs are giving my HD800 a run for their money, wow....truly a work of art Trevor. Highly musical and incredibly detailed, I will right more after I spend 12 hours flying with them tomorrow.....



Have a great trip...sounds like the flight is covered (assuming you have 12 hours of charge for batteries...)


----------



## MattTCG

wildcatsare1 said:


> The Therium Cable arrived today, right in time for my trip, thank you Trevor!!!! With the Therium the Alclair RSMs are giving my HD800 a run for their money, wow....truly a work of art Trevor. Highly musical and incredibly detailed, I will right more after I spend 12 hours flying with them tomorrow.....


 
 pics...pics...pics!!


----------



## Richsvt

I posted a picture of the new Theriums a couple days ago, sorry just realized that I never mentioned that it was the Therium cable in the post...here it is again


----------



## Wildcatsare1

richsvt said:


> I posted a picture of the new Theriums a couple days ago, sorry just realized that I never mentioned that it was the Therium cable in the post...here it is again




This.


----------



## pervysage

Thinking of ordering the Draug 2 again since they have some pre-order color options available now (will probably go for the Black/Brown).
  
 Only thing I'm afraid of with the Draug 2 is that many people say it is able to tame the what can be piercing highs of the HD800's, but does it do this at the major expense of losing out on details? Right now I am really enjoying the out-of-head experience that the HD800 provides and the wide soundstage and almost 3d-like sound. I would not want to lose that in any way.


----------



## atsq17

I got the Solv X and it is awesome with the HD800. If you are worried the Draug might be a bit too much "fun", Solv X is for you.


----------



## Shembot

pervysage said:


> Thinking of ordering the Draug 2 again since they have some pre-order color options available now (will probably go for the Black/Brown).
> 
> Only thing I'm afraid of with the Draug 2 is that many people say it is able to tame the what can be piercing highs of the HD800's, but does it do this at the major expense of losing out on details? Right now I am really enjoying the out-of-head experience that the HD800 provides and the wide soundstage and almost 3d-like sound. I would not want to lose that in any way.


 

 I recently had my Draug 2 reterminated for HD800, and I'm hearing no loss of detail at all.


----------



## f0oster

Recently bought a 6ft SolvX balanced cable with the 4-pin eidolic XLR termination to use with my Liquid Carbon when it arrives (for my Ethers). I had a chance to test it out yesterday while I auditioned the Yggy and GSX MK2 with my Ethers and a friends HE1000's (both were amazing pairings IMO, may I add) at my local audio dealer.
  
 For anyone curious, I did not A/B them with the standard stock or DUM cables. I didn't have balanced cables before these for the Ether and personally I am not much of a believer in cables making noticeable sonic differences.
  
 Build quality is superb, and they're gorgeous, and overall those two points are why I bought them originally. Hoping this awesome cable lasts me for a few years to come yet.
  
 Awesome cable and great customer service from Norne audio. Highly recommended. 
  
 Some pics attached. Sorry in advanced for the lighting -- the lighting in my room is really terrible.
  

  

  
 And they'll be plugging into my Liquid Carbon when I get it, to hopefully replace the old HeadRoom Max from 2004-2005.


----------



## doctorjazz

Also got my cables for HEK (Zoetic) with adaptors so I can use them single ended (for ZOTL2), balanced for Pono, and balanced for Liquid Carbon (though I'm considering cancelling the LC order...I'm sure it'll sound great, but everything already sounds great).


----------



## donkeanu

anybody recommendation for the Zenith Audio PMX2?


----------



## Mortalcoil

Received my Draug 2 for my 800 a few days ago.  Agree totally with everyone that the Draug does indeed smooth out some of that 6Khz shrill and some of those overly analytical tendencies associated with it.
  
 It makes the HD-800 a more musical headphone.
  
 Four weeks turnaround time, very good by all accounts and IMO.  Highly recommended.
  
 Nice work Trevor .... keep it up


----------



## kurot2205

> Which is the appropriate cable for HE500, Zoetic or Draug V2 ? i use h500 with nfb28 sabre 9018 DAC
> 
> Also what is the difference between the Zoetic vs Draug V2? I don't care that much look of them, just compare the sound ^^. anyone help. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## kurot2205

kurot2205 said:


> Which is the appropriate cable for HE500, Zoetic or Draug V2 ? i use h500 with nfb28 sabre 9018 DAC
> 
> Also what is the difference between the Zoetic vs Draug V2? I don't care that much look of them, just compare the sound ^^. anyone help. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Mooses9

is this a US based company or no?


----------



## Mortalcoil

mooses9 said:


> is this a US based company or no?


 

  Yes US based out of California.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

mooses9 said:


> is this a US based company or no?




San Francisco, CA, USA.....

More on the new Norne Therium on my Alclair RSMs, speechless, all of the detail of my HD800 in an in ear, blown away by the musicality and detail!!!


----------



## mscott58

wildcatsare1 said:


> San Francisco, CA, USA.....
> 
> More on the new Norne Therium on my Alclair RSMs, speechless, all of the detail of my HD800 in an in ear, blown away by the musicality and detail!!!


 
 Curious to hear more about the Therium cable. Did you get the 4 or 8 wire version? And what other cables have you tried before?
  
 Have a number of Trevor's adapters but haven't jumped in on his cables yet. My curiosity is piqued now. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Wildcatsare1

mscott58 said:


> Curious to hear more about the Therium cable. Did you get the 4 or 8 wire version? And what other cables have you tried before?
> 
> Have a number of Trevor's adapters but haven't jumped in on his cables yet. My curiosity is piqued now.
> 
> Cheers




I used the stock, the 8 wire vorpal, tried Forza's copper, and the 4 wire Therium. First, I don't see how you could improve moving from 4 to 8, it's awfully close to perfection now.

Ranked, Therium>Vorpal 8>Stock>Forza (it just rolled off the highs to much and reduced clarity).


----------



## mscott58

wildcatsare1 said:


> I used the stock, the 8 wire vorpal, tried Forza's copper, and the 4 wire Therium. First, I don't see how you could improve moving from 4 to 8, it's awfully close to perfection now.
> 
> Ranked, Therium>Vorpal 8>Stock>Forza (it just rolled off the highs to much and reduced clarity).




Thanks for the info!

And is your Therium wired for balanced? 

Cheers


----------



## Wildcatsare1

mscott58 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> And is your Therium wired for balanced?
> 
> Cheers




It's single ended, using it with An Apex Glacier, Heir Amp 1 and iPhone 6+ 128g. I have downloaded quite a bit of music from Tidal off-line mod. 

I truly didn't miss my desktop rig while I was traveling!

Cheers,

Wildcat


----------



## Richsvt

I liked the Therium so much, I just ordered another for my Campfire Lyra.


----------



## pervysage

Does Norne have a Pure silver cable like the Therium but for full size headphones instead?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

pervysage said:


> Does Norne have a Pure silver cable like the Therium but for full size headphones instead?


 
 Give Trevor a call, I know he has made a custom order of solid silver for a full size headphone.


----------



## wahsmoh

pervysage said:


> Does Norne have a Pure silver cable like the Therium but for full size headphones instead?


 

 I'm waiting for one too. My HD600s need a silver cable


----------



## froger

This is what I just ordered for my HE-1000. The Silvergarde S model. While it is more expensive than his copper offerings, it is still cheaper than other companies'. And on top of that, Trevor's service is second to none.

From Trevor:
We do have pure silver occ litz with a newer series called "Silvergarde". There are actually two versions, one is SC model (silver/copper occ litz mix) and the other is S model which is pure silver.
The Silvergarde uses a large 4x21awg, so the pure silver model does carry a high cost. However we are keeping the SC model in a lower price range for folks. 
The design is a complex layered design, but it remains flexible. It utilizes our new Variant stranding with conductive flexible core. All bundles are served in 100% cotton followed by the outer
jacket being carbon infused for passive shielding.


----------



## TigzStudio

wildcatsare1 said:


>


 
  
 That particular silver cable was really a one off for a customer that requested a custom build, but see below. 
  


wahsmoh said:


> I'm waiting for one too. My HD600s need a silver cable


 
  
 The focus right now is pure silver occ litz in the forthcoming couple of releases.


----------



## TigzStudio

mortalcoil said:


> Nice work Trevor .... keep it up


 
 Thanks for dropping a note Mortal, appreciate it!
  

 If you can't find much of an answer definitely just shoot over an email any time. 
  
  
  
 p.s.  all emails should be answered by Monday morning, so if for some reason anyone has not gotten a reply by then, definitely send it again.


----------



## kurot2205

tigzstudio said:


> Thanks for dropping a note Mortal, appreciate it!
> 
> If you can't find much of an answer definitely just shoot over an email any time.
> 
> ...


 
 thanks for your intention, can you please help me compare the


tigzstudio said:


> Thanks for dropping a note Mortal, appreciate it!
> 
> If you can't find much of an answer definitely just shoot over an email any time.
> 
> p.s.  all emails should be answered by Monday morning, so if for some reason anyone has not gotten a reply by then, definitely send it again.


 
 thanks for your intention, can your help me to compare the draug 2 vs zoetic, which one better for my he500? you can inbox for answered me if you don't want to public your answer ^^. Thanks you.
 check for my inbox . Thanks!!


----------



## bluesyfluesy

Hi everyone, I'm considering getting the Therium for my IEMs. I'm rather new to cables, so I'm not sure if I should get the 4-wire or 8-wire version. Is there a sonic difference between the 4 and 8 wire Therium?


----------



## Richsvt

I have the 4-wire Therium and they are wonderfully comfortable. Not sure how well the 8-wire would feel. I had asked Trevor and he claimed there was little SQ difference between the two. I would go for the 4-wire unless you're looking for a longer length...then it might make sense for the 8.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I also have the 4 wire Therium, extremely soft, supple, and sounds incredible. The absolute best cable I have had on my Alclair RSM, which includes Forza and Norne's own 8 wire Vorpal. In full agreement with Richsvt unless you need a longer length the 4 should an excellent option.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

Thanks for the replies. That makes sense, I figured the 8-wire might be too thick or rigid for my liking, albeit maybe being more durable


----------



## wahsmoh

When will preorders for the Silvergarde be ready? I would like to place an order for one


----------



## pervysage

wahsmoh said:


> When will preorders for the Silvergarde be ready? I would like to place an order for one


 
  
 Is the Silvergarde the pure silver cable for full-size headphones?


----------



## TigzStudio

wahsmoh said:


>


 
 It actually has been in stock, just delayed from putting on site as things have been really busy.
 But shoot over an email anytime. 
  

 There are a couple of full silver occ litz (fullsize headphone) options available after this week, SG is one of them.


----------



## wahsmoh

tigzstudio said:


> It actually has been in stock, just delayed from putting on site as things have been really busy.
> But shoot over an email anytime.
> 
> There are a couple of full silver occ litz (fullsize headphone) options available after this week, SG is one of them.


 

 Thanks Trevor. I should e-mail you by today or tomorrow about an order and length


----------



## Wildcatsare1

My Draug 2 came yesterday afternoon, clear with the dark wood with silver inlay. Absolutely beautiful craftsmanship! The sonics are of course unparalleled, this is the cable of choice for the HD800. Even a bigger sonic impact than the Draug 2 on my recently departed HE560. 

Preliminary of course, but adds meat to the 800's bones, cranks the bass up several notches, and sweetens the treble nicely.


----------



## wahsmoh

My wallet got dinged pretty hard recently by my other Head-fi side project. The Silvergarde will have to wait a little longer..


----------



## nicolo

I had asked Trevor for a Silvergarde S (pure silver) line-out cable. Received it yesterday. I got it for connecting my iBasso DX100 to the Liquid Carbon when that arrives. Decided to test it with the DX100 + Fidelio X2 combo. In a word, Brilliant!
  
 Ultra-clean resolved and balanced sound. Excellent bass slam and definition, liquid midrange, super silky treble. Excellent sound-staging and dynamics. The overall impression is of silkiness, pristine clarity and liquidity. Yummy
  
 No treble hash or lean bass at all unlike the other silver cables i have heard.


----------



## omega1

Hi,
  
 I'm interested in Norne Audio for my replacement cables. I have cypher labs c6iem. Which one should I buy? I'm interested in Therium
  
 What I read is silver produce less bass and I don't want my bass heard less
  
 Any recommendation? Thank's


----------



## Wildcatsare1

omega1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm interested in Norne Audio for my replacement cables. I have cypher labs c6iem. Which one should I buy? I'm interested in Therium
> 
> ...




That is actually bit of an audio myth, a lot depends on the execution. I have the Therium on my Alclair RSMs, also have the Vorpal 8 Wire, both are excellent. No difference in bass or impact, but resolution is incredible.


----------



## Richsvt

The Theriums on the C6 is a wonderful improvement. It did not produce any significant extension in the bass but it dramatically changed the treble. While it did allow for better soundstage and instrument presentation, it did tighten the bass some allowing for better transitions and less muddiness. I highly recommend the Theriums. Just purchased another for my Campfire Lyra, I was that impressed. Wonderfully comfortable cable as well.


----------



## omega1

Just ordered Therium for my c6 yesterday. Can't wait to try it


----------



## Wildcatsare1

omega1 said:


> Just ordered Therium for my c6 yesterday. Can't wait to try it




Look forward to reading your experience and impressions!


----------



## rawrster

wildcatsare1 said:


> I also have the 4 wire Therium, extremely soft, supple, and sounds incredible. The absolute best cable I have had on my Alclair RSM, which includes Forza and Norne's own 8 wire Vorpal. In full agreement with @Richsvt unless you need a longer length the 4 should an excellent option.


 
  
 How flexible is the cable and is it memory prone when storing it? Also how much thicker than a typical stock cable is it? i don't like my linum cable too much since it's too thin and when it gets cold and I wear a jacket the thin cable gets stuck in between my jacket zipper.
  
 I've been thinking about a Norne cable for my SE846 with their modular mini XLR since it does seem future proof if I ever decide to go balanced in the future and I don't need to buy a new cable.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

rawrster said:


> How flexible is the cable and is it memory prone when storing it? Also how much thicker than a typical stock cable is it? i don't like my linum cable too much since it's too thin and when it gets cold and I wear a jacket the thin cable gets stuck in between my jacket zipper.
> 
> I've been thinking about a Norne cable for my SE846 with their modular mini XLR since it does seem future proof if I ever decide to go balanced in the future and I don't need to buy a new cable.




It's very flexable and I keep it in the Norne Tin when traveling, and haven't had any memory issues. Plus, I curl it back over my ears, and it sits softly and comfortably. I really like it both sonically and in ease of use. Didn't have any problems when I kept it hooked to my amp/IPhone in the ready pocket of my leather jacket when I was in Ukraine (not cold enough here for me to wear it yet).


----------



## doctorjazz

rawrster said:


> wildcatsare1 said:
> 
> 
> > I also have the 4 wire Therium, extremely soft, supple, and sounds incredible. The absolute best cable I have had on my Alclair RSM, which includes Forza and Norne's own 8 wire Vorpal. In full agreement with [@=/u/369987/Richsvt]@Richsvt[/@] unless you need a longer length the 4 should an excellent option.
> ...




Interested in your impressions of the linum cable. I have it, came with my acs Encore customs. Don't like them at all, tangle prone as can be. You'd think the incredible thin nature of them would be desirable, but I find it requires a really careful wind to put them away, still get all tangles, so thin they're difficult to remove.


----------



## rawrster

doctorjazz said:


> Interested in your impressions of the linum cable. I have it, came with my acs Encore customs. Don't like them at all, tangle prone as can be. You'd think the incredible thin nature of them would be desirable, but I find it requires a really careful wind to put them away, still get all tangles, so thin they're difficult to remove.


 
  
 I've had the 2 pin first and that was unreliable. The cable went bad on me twice and both within a few months so I gave up on that. The one I have now for my SE846 has lasted much longer and it is tangle prone however it isn't as hard to remove compared to the first. It really helps for those such as me with glasses however it still tangles too easily and gets snagged/caught on things too easily. I don't see any other cable getting caught on the zipper portion of my jacket every single time...or it's a sign to move to a place where jackets are not needed
  
 I'll have to buy a new cable from here (or somewhere else) or get my plussoundaudio cable reterminated from when I had a UERM that I've been too lazy to send back to them to get that done.


----------



## stjj89

Does Norne Audio do reterminations for cables purchased from them? That is, if I buy a single-ended cable now, and want it reterminated to balanced later on, can that be done?


----------



## nicolo

I would suggest getting a balanced cable and a balanced to single ended adapter at the same time. Better faster and probably cheaper than getting a single ended cable now and getting it terminated for balanced usage later if you factor in shipping cost.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

nicolo said:


> I would suggest getting a balanced cable and a balanced to single ended adapter at the same time. Better faster and probably cheaper than getting a single ended cable now and getting it terminated for balanced usage later if you factor in shipping cost.




I second Nicolo, that's how all my Norne's are done.


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

nicolo said:


> I would suggest getting a balanced cable and a balanced to single ended adapter at the same time. Better faster and probably cheaper than getting a single ended cable now and getting it terminated for balanced usage later if you factor in shipping cost.


 

 Yes, I did exactly that for my Zoetic for my HE1K's. Highly recommended!


----------



## doctorjazz

Same here, have the Zoetic with balanced end (for HEK), and 2 adaptors, for single end and for Pono balanced.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Received my Therium IEM cable today and I have to say it really exceeded my expectations. The Therium is up there as one of the most comfortable quad braid cables I've encountered, and the build is quite spectacular. I was somewhat skeptical of the wooden Y-split, but it turned out to be beautiful as well.
  
 Only gripe I can think of is that I didn't get to choose the color of the heat shrinks and mine came with a grey heat shrink and gold logo. I probably would have gone with a flashier combination, but it's not a problem for me regardless haha.
  
 Unfortunately my UERM is back with UE for a quick fit adjustment... so I'll have to wait til monday or tuesday to put this baby to use!
  
 I've owned cables from many companies in the past, as I like to experiment with various companies, and Norne really stands out as offering some very premium products at a slightly less than premium price. These cables aren't cheap, but I don't feel like I'm getting cheated at the price they're at.
  
 Awesome job Trevor!


----------



## MattTCG

I posted this somewhere else but wanted to share it on the thread also...
  
*I just wanted to make a few comments with regard to the customer service from Trevor at Norne. I buy a lot of gear. Headphones, amps, dac and cables. Take a look at my profile and you'll notice that I may very well be the most active seller/buyer on Headfi...a true audio addict among addicts. I have used Trevor for the past three maybe even four years now for cables (headphone and IC). For me personally, Trevor has been nothing short of gracious and accommodating with regard to my purchases. *
  
*Case in point, I ordered a headphone cable and a very nice set of IC cables a few months ago. Shortly after, the transmission went out on my car. Reluctantly and somewhat shamefully I sent Trevor an email asking if I could cancel my order.*
  
*He courteously refunded my order with an hour. And not only that, he seemed genuinely concerned about me getting my car fixed. For those of you who haven't had to replace an tranny lately they go for about $2500 installed. This is just one of many examples I could offer about my experience with Trevor and Norne over the past few years.   *
  
*I don't mean to crap on your thread or refute any problems you've had for certain. I just wanted to say that out of the dozens of vendors that I deal with regularly, Trevor has been consistently helpful to me with every purchase. *


----------



## TokenGesture

Trevor dealt with my issue (not really even a complaint) really well, highly recommended


----------



## bimmer100

stjj89 said:


> Does Norne Audio do reterminations for cables purchased from them? That is, if I buy a single-ended cable now, and want it reterminated to balanced later on, can that be done?


 
  
 I believe in most cases you can change to balanced later on if you so choose. That's not terribly difficult. But would likely end in the cable being ever so slightly shorter, and paying for a new connector and labor to install it + shipping. But  you could just order a balanced cable and an adapter to convert to SE. That would be the wise choice 
  
 -T


----------



## doctorjazz

That's what Trevor suggested for me...got the Zoetic for my HEK with balanced termination, and 2 adapters, 1 single ended, 1 for balanced Pono.


----------



## reddog

My new Silvergarde SC cable, for the HE1000, by the Master Craftsman Trevor.
I would show pictures but page is acting up and can not upload pictures from my own page, most frustrating.


----------



## Cotnijoe

reddog said:


> My new Silvergarde SC cable, for the HE1000, by the Master Craftsman Trevor.




Wheres the picture haha!


----------



## reddog

cotnijoe said:


> Wheres the picture haha!



Here they are now was having trouble


----------



## reddog

Something is wrong with my interface, can not multi quote, up load pictures, or give rep, has been this way for two weeks, is there a reset button.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

reddog said:


> Something is wrong with my interface, can not multi quote, up load pictures, or give rep, has been this way for two weeks, is there a reset button.




Hillary broke the "re-set" button .


----------



## reddog

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hillary broke the "re-set" button .



Lol that is a good one lol.


----------



## nicolo

I got the dark red and black sleeved option for an interconnect. In person the cable looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## stevemiddie

After reading the reviews on cable upgrades from Custom-Cable (UK), DHC and Moon Audio, i finally chose Norne Audio to pair with my HD800's. (Different cables depending on my cans)

  
 I went with the Draug 2 of course and what a great decision! The cable is absolutely beautiful (clear copper) and it has really tightened the bass up and smoothed out the highs just as all the posters have said it would. I am really really enjoying listening to my cans now and cannot thank Trevor enough. Great advice and service. Truly wonderful!


----------



## MattTCG

^^ Beautiful!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

stevemiddie said:


> After reading the reviews on cable upgrades from Custom-Cable (UK), DHC and Moon Audio, i finally chose Norne Audio to pair with my HD800's. (Different cables depending on my cans)
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the Draug 2 of course and what a great decision! The cable is absolutely beautiful (clear copper) and it has really tightened the bass up and smoothed out the highs just as all the posters have said it would. I am really really enjoying listening to my cans now and cannot thank Trevor enough. Great advice and service. Truly wonderful!





I am loving the clear pair on my HD800!


----------



## stevemiddie

matttcg said:


> ^^ Beautiful!!


 
  
 Yeah! After opening the box I must have spent at least 10 minutes just looking at them.     The cable really is a work of art and sounds stunning to my ears. Will definitely be using Trevor again.


----------



## germanturkey

is there a reason why the therium starts at 3.5 feet and is 294.99 the price with the discount/what will it retail at post discount?


----------



## TigzStudio

Thanks for the support and posts guys,
  
 For everyone waiting for email reply working on getting them all out asap. 
  


germanturkey said:


>


 
 PM sent


----------



## germanturkey

how long is your typical turnaround?  probably going to grab a therium before next friday.  its too good of a deal.


----------



## sling5s

How are Draug and Skoll different on HD800?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

sling5s said:


> How are Draug and Skoll different on HD800?





Haven't heard the Skoll on an HD800, but the Draug 2 kills anything tha Forza or DHC put out. Quite a magic cable.


----------



## stevemiddie

wildcatsare1 said:


> Haven't heard the Skoll on an HD800, but the Draug 2 kills anything tha Forza or DHC put out. Quite a magic cable.


 
  Agreed.  I have cables from Moon and DHC and the Draug 2 is awesome with my HD800


----------



## proedros

is there a cable that would suit well a balanced / neutral (C)IEM like UM Miracles or NT-6 ?


----------



## katulu

proedros said:


> is there a cable that would suit well a balanced / neutral (C)IEM like UM Miracles or NT-6 ?


 

 Yes. Though it depends on what you're looking for. Personally, I've come to believe in pure silver. In part, this is because I equalize my setup to neutral, smoothing out peaks and valleys, allowing music to sound "what it should sound like" (bass music has bass, classical sounds natural, etc). If you do this, the Therium from Norne is the ultimate cable.
  
 Otherwise, I would evaluate the IEM's sound and think about what a cable can bring. In general, in MY EXPERIENCE, a better copper cable will give clarity and enhanced bass sound. Silver will lower bass a bit, and shift treble (which can be perceived as treble increase). A hybrid cable will have the mixed effect of increased bass and treble shift (Norne Solv X is the cable if this what you want). The reason I prefer pure silver is because the holography is just superior and incredible. I haven't heard the Miracles or NT-6, so hope the above helps.


----------



## proedros

katulu said:


> Yes. Though it depends on what you're looking for. Personally, I've come to believe in pure silver. In part, this is because I equalize my setup to neutral, smoothing out peaks and valleys, allowing music to sound "what it should sound like" (bass music has bass, classical sounds natural, etc). If you do this, the *Therium from Norne *is the ultimate cable.
> 
> Otherwise, I would evaluate the IEM's sound and think about what a cable can bring. In general, in MY EXPERIENCE, a better copper cable will give clarity and enhanced bass sound. Silver will lower bass a bit, and shift treble (which can be perceived as treble increase). A hybrid cable will have the mixed effect of increased bass and treble shift (*Norne Solv X* is the cable if this what you want). The reason I prefer pure silver is because the holography is just superior and incredible. I haven't heard the Miracles or NT-6, so *hope the above helps.*


 
  
 you have been VERY helpful , i have bookmarked the 2 bold cables for future purchases (when budget permits)

 i have a moon audio silver dragon for now which has really improved my UM , but i have a gut feeling that Norne cables are as good (if not better) so they are definitely on my future purchases list
  
 again , thank you for the help


----------



## nicolo

I would agree somewhat that pure silver cables do reduce bass a little bit, at least with the ones i had tried before getting the pure silver Sivergarde "S" cable. I got it to use as a lineout cable for the Liquid Carbon amp (yet to receive). Tried it out with my Fidelio X2s. Was pleasantly shocked to find out that while the bass sounded clearer, bass impact remained unchanged. The Sivergrde "S" has a liquidity and smoothness i haven't heard in other silver cables. It's like being dunked in crystal clear cool water or being wrapped in cool satin; utterly refreshing.


----------



## germanturkey

whelp, i nabbed a Therium.  I'll post impressions after i get some time with it.  Trevor was great throughout the process.
  
 from what i've read, silver and copper hybrids have a copper sound.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmm, have been happy with the sound of my HE-1000 with the Zoetic, but now I'm curious about this silver stuff...


----------



## bimmer100

doctorjazz said:


> Hmmm, have been happy with the sound of my HE-1000 with the Zoetic, but now I'm curious about this silver stuff...


 
  
 I think the silver cables are nice for certain applications. and Copper for other's.. I have the HE560 and use the Zoetic cable. Hifiman generally pairs best with the high grade copper that the Zoetic offers.  The draug2 is better suited for the HD800's to tone sibilance/brightness down significantly all while retaining details. 
  
 HE1000+Zoetic=match made in heaven 
 HE560+Zoetic=corrects many of the issues with this headphone, excellent pairing 
 Oppo PM3+Zoetic=a very relaxed and detailed sound, no fatigue for very long sessions of listening 
 the Zoetic is the perfect cable for my HE560, and also for the HE1000.  I do hope to get my hands on a silvergarde cable to test them out... FYI, When I also tried a Solv pure silver cable with the HE1000. Results= NOT as good of a pairing as the Zoetic. The Zoetic was clearly a better match for the HE1000's.  The Solv was most indeed a match for Oppo PM2 and PM1's.  
  
 I'm very pleased with the sound from the Copper wire if implemented correctly. The Zoetic is a work of art and truly the finest copper cable with a full range.   
  
 One type of cable I generally never like is a silver plated copper cable. Oddly it seems to always increase sibilance. Something I like to avoid. Pure copper doesn't do this. Pure silver tends to sharpen everything up and pairs well certain cans or IEMS.  I'm really excited to get a Therium cable for my Fidue A83's as the one I had tested was definitely a big upgrade from the stock silver plated copper cable. I'm hoping to be able to test the silvergard cable with my HE560's and see if I like the sound signature in comparison to the Zoetic. My gut feeling is I'll still stick with the Zoetic.


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks for those impressions.


----------



## katulu

germanturkey said:


> whelp, i nabbed a Therium.  I'll post impressions after i get some time with it.  Trevor was great throughout the process.
> 
> from what i've read, silver and copper hybrids have a copper sound.


 
  
 I'll disagree. When I tested a pure silver vs silver/copper hybrid (referenced to the copper Magnus cable), on my 8.As, the hybrid frequency response was more akin to the silver (especially in the highs), although not as pronounced, and with an added bass region kick like the pure copper cable.  I've read a couple of pieces on why copper seems "bassier" than silver (and the hybrid vs silver I was using were exactly the same cable except materials, by Whiplash), but regardless of reason, tuning my setup with EQ to flat as possible has resolved any problem with cable/headphone frequency response. Therefore I prefer silver, and EQ the bass accordingly, as needed (in the case of my ciems, had to tune bass down a bit).  The big detail I have found with pure silver, is the holography - testing my HD800s with a pure copper Draug 2, system EQd to neutral, vs a custom silver Draug 2 I had made, also with system EQd to neutral with this other cable, I was amazed to hear how 3D the soundstage became - even though the frequency response was ostensibly the same (or very close).
  
 Having said all that, for anyone who doesn't get into that much of detail and just wants a great cable to complement their headphones, I absolutely agree (as I recommended earlier) to seek a cable according to material effect.


----------



## nicolo

I have eq'ed all my headphones. Found out after that i preferred silver cables over copper because of how much more coherent and holographic they sounded.


----------



## Vanquisher

What is the lead time like for getting an adapter made?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

I'm thinking about getting me a balanced cable from Norne for my EL-8, there are only a few impressions on them, but they appear to be very good.
 how long does it usually take to get the cables delivered?


----------



## TigzStudio

vanquisher said:


>


 
 PM Sent on status.


waynewoondirts said:


>


 
 Please shoot me an email for an estimate on any specific build (inquiry form on site)
 During holiday times things always get really busy beyond normal levels, especially after Black Friday. 
  
  
  
 Thanks to everyone for your patience waiting for email replies, will have all replies and quotes out by this evening. 
  
 I have had some customers reporting issues with automated messages going into their spam folder.
 I will be working to get this improved by changing some wording on the automatic emails and avoid hitting
 email spam filter triggers.  But if you did not receive an email after placing an order definitely check your spam folder.


----------



## reddog

Trevor is a master craftsman and I had him make me a Silvergarde S for my HE1000.   The cable is just fantastic,  the sound signature is so sublime.  the bass seems clearer and a tad more impact.  The midds seem lusher, with more detail.   The highs are spot on perfect, the micro detail seems polished, more resolve and revealing.


----------



## MattTCG

Just gorgeous!


----------



## nicolo

reddog said:


> Trevor is a master craftsman and I had him make me a Silvergarde S for my HE1000.   The cable is just fantastic,  the sound signature is so sublime.  the bass seems clearer and a tad more impact.  The midds seem lusher, with more detail.   The highs are spot on perfect, the micro detail seems polished, more resolve and revealing.


 
  
  
 The thing that really stands for me is that it sounds so clean, full, resolving and liquid at the same time while being utterly grain free. Bass is clearer with better impact and decay. Wonderful cable (interconnect in my case) which is absolutely gorgeous (i have the dark black and red pattern).
  
 Superb craftsmanship by Trevor. Nothing else needs to be said really.
  
 Will be getting one for my HE-560 after i return from travel.


----------



## TokenGesture

Anyone tried a Norne cable with the Beyer 1770 Pro yet?


----------



## Cotnijoe

tokengesture said:


> Anyone tried a Norne cable with the Beyer 1770 Pro yet?


 
  
 No but Norne is awesome


----------



## TokenGesture

cotnijoe said:


> No but Norne is awesome


 
  

 Amen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 OK another question - IEMs - Vorpal or Therium?  Theorem is TOTL but I really like the red/black sleeve option of Vorpal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This is for use with new Earsonics sem9 universal


----------



## nicolo

You could always ask Trevor if it's possible to get the Therium with the Vorpal sleeve.


----------



## TokenGesture

nicolo said:


> You could always ask Trevor if it's possible to get the Therium with the Vorpal sleeve.


 

 Good call


----------



## Khragon

reddog,
  
 Did you get the oyaide, rhodium connector?  I like to get the smallest connector I can, not sure if oyaide, rhodium is bigger than the default or not? any idea?
  
 Thanks


----------



## reddog

khragon said:


> reddog,
> 
> Did you get the oyaide, rhodium connector?  I like to get the smallest connector I can, not sure if oyaide, rhodium is bigger than the default or not? any idea?
> 
> Thanks



I used a Eidolic XLR Tecu, for my Silvergarde S cable. I think oyaide might be the smallest. I would drop Trevor a email and get his opinion.


----------



## Cotnijoe

tokengesture said:


> cotnijoe said:
> 
> 
> > No but Norne is awesome :wink_face:
> ...




Therium is my current favorite for iem cable from any comoany ive tried. Its incredibly soft and managable and improves sound a surprising bit


----------



## germanturkey

i should have my therium tomorrow.  I'll post impressions about how it pairs with my Legend-R.  I'm excited since i've had my eye on a silver cable for the greater part of half a year now, and i managed to nab a top cable for a great price.


----------



## Khragon

reddog said:


> I used a Eidolic XLR Tecu, for my Silvergarde S cable. I think oyaide might be the smallest. I would drop Trevor a email and get his opinion.


 
 I emailed Trevor twice in the last couple days, last one was last night, so far he hasn't responded.  I'm guessing he is overwhelmed with emails and orders.
 I may just order the oyaide since searching around show that it reasonably small.


----------



## TigzStudio

All emails will be responded to tonight, so definitely if you do not receive a reply this evening (PST) please do send it again to bump it in the inbox or
 just PM me with your email address as an alternative option.
  
 Definitely a delay right now to getting all confirmation emails out on BF orders, but they will all be sent out by this afternoon/evening.
 So if you have not received an email yet on your BF order (apart from the automated message) its coming soon. 
  
 Thanks to all for hanging in there!


----------



## Jimah

Hello guys, anyone have experience with LCD2f? Which norne cable will suit it best if I want to get back the signature Audeze sound prior Fazor. I've tried emailing Trevor last week but no reply yet, guess Trevor is quite occupied for the moment.


----------



## sling5s

Hi Trevor, I just picked up a pair of un-used pair of old Skoll (copper with silver) balanced cable for HD800 on head fi sale forum.
 How do they compare to the current Draug?


----------



## TigzStudio

jimah said:


> Hello guys, anyone have experience with LCD2f? Which norne cable will suit it best if I want to get back the signature Audeze sound prior Fazor. I've tried emailing Trevor last week but no reply yet, guess Trevor is quite occupied for the moment.


 
  
 Jimah, emails should always be replied to same day or at the longest the day after when very busy, so please just send another email or send me a private message anytime you don't get a reply same day as somehow
 your email got missed, or possibly got caught in a filter.  You definitely should never have to wait that long for an email. 


sling5s said:


> Hi Trevor, I just picked up a pair of un-used pair of old Skoll (copper with silver) balanced cable for HD800 on head fi sale forum.
> How do they compare to the current Draug?


 
  
 sling please send me your email in PM and I will get you more information via email.
 My in depth replies on forums / in PM are limited as an MOT here.  
  
  
 All emails are now being replied to this evening PST, so if you do not get a reply in the next 3-5 hours definitely PM me with your email addy,  or send another email.
 Thanks for hanging in there guys.


----------



## mscott58

Thanks Trevor for the great BF deals!
  
 Just picked up another of your awesome 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRS adapters just in case I lose my other one since it was such a good deal today. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Richsvt

I can't say enough great things about Trevor. His quality and craftsmanship shines through on every item. I purchased the Therium for CL C6 back in the summer and was so impressed by it I purchased another for my Campfire Lyra. Awesome sounds, great feel to the cable, just a superb finishing touch to my IEMs.

Thank you Trevor, you've got a customer for life.


----------



## Richsvt




----------



## Wildcatsare1

tokengesture said:


> Amen
> 
> OK another question - IEMs - Vorpal or Therium?  Theorem is TOTL but I really like the red/black sleeve option of Vorpal  :evil:
> 
> This is for use with new Earsonics sem9 universal




Which iem? I have both the Therieum and 8 Vorpal, both are outstanding, but with my Alclairs, the Therium is a revelation.


----------



## soundlogic

I'd like to ask anyone out there who has had direct listening experience in comparing the Draug 2 to the Zoetic on a pair of HD800 cans. I am aware that many choose the Draug 2, but since I am wanting a 9ft. pair, this puts the Druag 2 in a price range that is difficult for me right now, even with BLK15 coupon. The Zoetic is priced at 35% off so it works better for my budget of course. Has anyone been able to direct compare the two, and if so please share your thoughts, hopefully before this Sunday
Thanks; Tim


----------



## bimmer100

soundlogic said:


> I'd like to ask anyone out there who has had direct listening experience in comparing the Draug 2 to the Zoetic on a pair of HD800 cans. I am aware that many choose the Draug 2, but since I am wanting a 9ft. pair, this puts the Druag 2 in a price range that is difficult for me right now, even with BLK15 coupon. The Zoetic is priced at 35% off so it works better for my budget of course. Has anyone been able to direct compare the two, and if so please share your thoughts, hopefully before this Sunday
> Thanks; Tim


 
  
 I have used the Zoetic cable and the Draug2 on a pair of HD800's. The Draug2 is significantly better matched for the HD800. The Zoetic is much better for the Hifiman HE560 imho. Draug2 really just sounds great with the HD800. No denying that.  It is pretty expensive but worth it. Too bad you need such a long run for that cable, it does get pretty expensive @9ft.


----------



## Jimah

Guys, after a a few email discussion with Trevor, I've decided to get Draug 2 as well for my LCD2f. Thing is, now I get confused over cable colour option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I really like the clear showing copper strand. 
  
 Anyone else over here can help me show the rest of clear/black, clear/brown and clear/red(opaque)? Pictures will be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Vanquisher

jimah said:


> Guys, after a a few email discussion with Trevor, I've decided to get Draug 2 as well for my LCD2f. Thing is, now I get confused over cable colour option
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Believe this is clear and red.


----------



## Jimah

vanquisher said:


> Believe this is clear and red.


 
  
 Thank you Vanquisher for your share, that is indeed interesting. Now only clear/black and clear/brown left


----------



## pippen99

Quote: 





jimah said:


> Thank you Vanquisher for your share, that is indeed interesting. Now only clear/black and clear/brown left


 
 I know your looking at a clear cable option.  But just for a different perspective this was my choice for my LCD-X.


----------



## Mortalcoil

Sweet looking cables guys


----------



## hvo986

Does the Therium or SolvX cables fit 1964 Ears custom iems (A12) with recessed plugs? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## germanturkey

i just wrote a post about this in the empire ears thread.  it really depends on the construction of the customs and the pins you choose.  as far as i know, Norne only uses eidolic 2 pins, which have a cylindrical portion from which the rectangular head protrudes.  if the recessed sockets are too far recessed or the shape of the face plate happens to be a certain way, you will not be able to plug in the cable.  it should be noted that the TeCu 2 pins are slightly shorter than the pins on my stock cable, making the issue slightly worse.  i had this issue with one side, and i had to file the acrylic a bit.


----------



## doctorjazz

Anyone know if this is an issue with acs Encores? They come with a Linum cable, the connector is fairly deep in the shell, but removable.
I'm considering a cable change if possible, seer if I can bring our the highs better.


----------



## soundlogic

soundlogic said:


> I'd like to ask anyone out there who has had direct listening experience in comparing the Draug 2 to the Zoetic on a pair of HD800 cans. I am aware that many choose the Draug 2, but since I am wanting a 9ft. pair, this puts the Druag 2 in a price range that is difficult for me right now, even with BLK15 coupon. The Zoetic is priced at 35% off so it works better for my budget of course. Has anyone been able to direct compare the two, and if so please share your thoughts, hopefully before this Sunday
> Thanks; Tim




Well, thanks to the Black Friday incentive and the fact that sometimes life is just not fair, I decided to cross one item off my bucket list: just ordered a 7ft. Draug2, brown/black, ebony/red splitter...for my HD800's. I've been jonesing for this cable for months, but just could not pull the trigger...for many reasons. My quest is over, and I'm quite excited. I would like to give a major shout out to Trevor, who has been very patient and kind with all of my email inquiries. He has always responded in more than a timely manner, especially considering he is one of the premier wire builders in our hobby.
Trevor, if you ever make it to North Idaho, the finest local brewed IPA's are on me!


----------



## Khragon

And... ordered, 10' black Draug v2 for my HE1000.  I thought about going with Zoetic, and that will save me around $110, but finally decided on Draug v2.  Once that decision is done, hardest part was the color, took me 2 days for that, ping-pong back and forth between red/black vs. black and finally decided red was too bright for me and go complete ninja, hope it turns out well.
  
 Got to give a thump up to Trevor for being patient with me and helping me through the decision process.


----------



## MattTCG

khragon said:


> And... ordered, 10' black Draug v2 for my HE1000.  I thought about going with Zoetic, and that will save me around $110, but finally decided on Draug v2.  Once that decision is done, hardest part was the color, took me 2 days for that, ping-pong back and forth between red/black vs. black and finally decided red was too bright for me and go complete ninja, hope it turns out well.
> 
> Got to give a thump up to Trevor for being patient with me and helping me through the decision process.


 
  
 You will love that cable and good color choice also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
  
 Glad to see this thread so active, Trevor deserves the recognition.


----------



## bimmer100

khragon said:


> And... ordered, 10' black Draug v2 for my HE1000.  I thought about going with Zoetic, and that will save me around $110, but finally decided on Draug v2.  Once that decision is done, hardest part was the color, took me 2 days for that, ping-pong back and forth between red/black vs. black and finally decided red was too bright for me and go complete ninja, hope it turns out well.
> 
> Got to give a thump up to Trevor for being patient with me and helping me through the decision process.




Awesome! I'm glad you ended up going for the draug2!!! It's well worth it! A fantastic choice for your cans!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

khragon said:


> And... ordered, 10' black Draug v2 for my HE1000.  I thought about going with Zoetic, and that will save me around $110, but finally decided on Draug v2.  Once that decision is done, hardest part was the color, took me 2 days for that, ping-pong back and forth between red/black vs. black and finally decided red was too bright for me and go complete ninja, hope it turns out well.
> 
> Got to give a thump up to Trevor for being patient with me and helping me through the decision process.




You will love the Draug 2, can't wait to hear about the improvement in bass impact with the HEK!


----------



## Khragon

Thanks for the reassurance, will report back when I receive the cable.


----------



## TigzStudio

Hey guys, I want to thank everyone for being patient through these past BF days with emails.  Definitely it is a challenge to get everything answered
 right now with the vast amount of them, while also trying to pump orders out.  All emails will be answered, and if you have not received a reply then
 please feel free to PM your email addy, or just forward your email again for a friendly bump in our inbox.  Of course it is my goal to always answer within
 some hours, but its not always going to happen 100% of the time right now.  Thanks again for all of your patience, support and posts.


----------



## Nalor

I'll say you can never go wrong with a Zoetic Series cable. Trevor has made for me 2 Zoetic cables, 1 for LCD-2, and the other for Senn HD650. Both work great and I love the flexibility they have.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Thought I'd share a few pictures of a new cable I just got from Trevor today. It's a yet to be named silver prototype cable that's a tier above Therium in terms of price. It's overall a thicker cable than Therium, and thus not quite as fantastically ergonomic as the Therium, but it's still much more manageable than most cables around the same size as it. I'm very impressed with the ergonomics of Trevor's cables. They retain very little memory and are some of the most comfortable cables I've had the pleasure of using.
  
 Left is Therium and right is the new cable with new metal splitters. The metal splitter is actually a little smaller than the wood splitter.


----------



## stevemiddie

Hi,
  
 May I ask what the differences are with the latest cable that you have?  I have previously bought the Draug 2 for my HD 800's.  I think Trevors work is fantastic so now looking for a great cable for my SE 846's.


----------



## Cotnijoe

stevemiddie said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I ask what the differences are with the latest cable that you have?  I have previously bought the Draug 2 for my HD 800's.  I think Trevors work is fantastic so now looking for a great cable for my SE 846's.


 
  
 So in terms of sound I actually cant say yet because I actually have my CIEM getting fixed from a crack and I also have the Zeus coming in soon. 
  
 But if you're looking for an awesome cable with great ergonomics... the Therium is really my top recommendation out of all the cables and companies I've tried.


----------



## stevemiddie

cotnijoe said:


> So in terms of sound I actually cant say yet because I actually have my CIEM getting fixed from a crack and I also have the Zeus coming in soon.
> 
> But if you're looking for an awesome cable with great ergonomics... the Therium is really my top recommendation out of all the cables and companies I've tried.


 
  
 Many thanks for your swift reply.    I'm in touch with Trevor now so will sort something out very soon. 
  
 Thx again.


----------



## bimmer100

Look at this beautiful cable that Trevor had just shipped to me.
I had him install a special connector on it that I was curious about. An occ copper with rhodium plating balanced LH labs /hifiman balanced 3.5mm.
The cable is a Therium silver cable that is for my fidue A83's with mmcx connection. Beautiful work Trevor! An amazing cable that really is a big upgrade over the stock cable!


----------



## Richsvt

That's awesome looking, love the new splitters. Keeps the whole set-up looking frosty.


----------



## Cagin

Ranko Acoustics REP-1040 ?


----------



## bimmer100

cagin said:


> Ranko Acoustics REP-1040 ?


 
 yes indeed.


----------



## Maconi

So is the Silvergarde SC considered an upgrade over the Solv X (when terminated with headphone connections)?

Is the Silvergarde S considered an upgrade over the Draug 2 (with silver wires)?

Sorry, all these cable combinations confuse me lol.


----------



## TigzStudio

Just wanted to post a quick update.
  
 All emails will be answered by this evening PST, have had some delays
 on email replies going out the past days.  So if you do not get a reply by this evening (PST) please re-send again. 
  
 Thanks to all for hanging in there on the email reply delay recently, and thanks for the posts and support.


----------



## GrdironTrenches

No worries sir, Theres more people in the world than me. Every passing day makes the eventual cable arrival that much sweeter


----------



## Maconi

I've attempted to educate myself a bit more on cables and electrical science. I just have a quick question about wire count.
  
 From what I can tell, when you increase the number of wires (cores), you decrease the amount of amps that can be pushed through:
  
 http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/wire-gauges-d_419.html
  
 That's probably obvious, but I'm just curious as to what the benefit of extra wires is (since there doesn't appear to be an electrical benefit)? Is it just aesthetics, or does it also serve other purposes (making the cable more flexible or etc.)?
  
 I'm just asking because I'm looking at the Therium and debating between the 4 wire and 8 wire versions (8 wire would make it a silver mini Draug 2 basically).


----------



## Richsvt

When choosing the Theriums for IEMs, you don't need an 8-wire, a 4-wire will work well. Sonically, there won't much of a difference. I would think you'd want the most flexible and comfortable cable. I have the 4-wire and it is almost invisible when placed correctly. The 8-wire may be more important if you were running unusually long lengths, maybe.


----------



## Maconi

richsvt said:


> When choosing the Theriums for IEMs, you don't need an 8-wire, a 4-wire will work well. Sonically, there won't much of a difference. I would think you'd want the most flexible and comfortable cable. I have the 4-wire and it is almost invisible when placed correctly. The 8-wire may be more important if you were running unusually long lengths, maybe.


 
  
 I'd be using them with a full-sized headphone (30 Ohm, will draw 4W continuously and 15W spikes). If I've done the math right the 23 AWG of the Theriums still has enough headroom (along with the silver that I'm wanting).
  
 From what I've read the 8-wire is slightly less power efficient though (vs the 4 wire) which is why I was asking the true purpose of them (if there's more engineering behind the concept I don't understand). Otherwise I assume it's a flexibility/aesthetic thing?
  
 EDIT: Actually, I think I misread the info on Therium. Is it 23 AWG? I can't seem to find that anywhere.


----------



## Cotnijoe

The therium is 26 AWG


----------



## Maconi

cotnijoe said:


> The therium is 26 AWG


 
 Ahh, good to know. Guess I need to keep looking at his other cable options then lol.


----------



## SuburbanMe

Just order yet another cable from Trevor. Got a Zoetic with that awesome looking gray/red sleeve terminated with an Eidolic 4-Pin XLR for my new LCD 3's. Looking forward to it and will post pictures when it finally gets here.
  





 Shipping is estimated at 7 to 8 weeks so that may be a little while away for those pictures. Worth the wait though, the other cables I have gotten have all been beautiful and top notch quality.


----------



## Moxhel

suburbanme said:


> Just order yet another cable from Trevor. Got a *Zoetic* with that awesome looking gray/red sleeve terminated with an Eidolic 4-Pin XLR for my new *LCD 3's*. Looking forward to it and will post pictures when it finally gets here.


 
 Mind me asking why you went with the Zoetic? I'm also looking for a new LCD-3 cable and have been speaking to Trevor but I didn't consider the Zoetic till now, was looking at the Solv X.


----------



## SuburbanMe

moxhel said:


> Mind me asking why you went with the Zoetic? I'm also looking for a new LCD-3 cable and have been speaking to Trevor but I didn't consider the Zoetic till now, was looking at the Solv X.


 
 Purely for aesthetics, I thought it looked prettier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Honestly though, I just prefer pure copper over any other combination and what not. I was very pleased with the Skoll 2 I had with my LCD 2's, but I had to give it up when I sold the LCD 2's, otherwise I would of just kept that for my 3's!


----------



## Moxhel

suburbanme said:


> Purely for aesthetics, I thought it looked prettier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Understandable, I have the Zoetic currently for my HE-560's and it is really a lovely cable, soft to the touch and supple. Trevor knows his stuff


----------



## GrdironTrenches

i ordered a Zoetic too the other day for my HE-6 to replace the bad stock cable. Long wait but well worth it to replace it


----------



## Maconi

I've been debating on a silver cable but so far Norne's (Trevor's) response time has been pretty slow (24 hours for first response, 48 hours and still no second response).
  
 All I want to know is what options are available (and at what price) for 23 AWG, 22 AWG, and 21 AWG all silver cables. For 21 the Silvergarde S or Draug 2 can be made into all silver headphone cables but the price of silver @ 21 AWG is high I'm sure. I'm not sure 22 AWG is even an option for any silver cables. I'd likely be fine with 23 AWG like the cable that Cotnijoe got (which might be the Eternus cable Trevor is working on) but at this rate it's going to take a while to get info on it and then try to place a custom order.
  
 It might sound like I'm being impatient but I'm just anxious lol. I've ordered a Yggdrasil/Ragnarok (and have a Cavalli Liquid Carbon on the way) and I don't have a Balanced cable for my headphones. I just want to make sure the cable is here before the rest of the toys arrive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


cotnijoe said:


> Thought I'd share a few pictures of a new cable I just got from Trevor today. It's a yet to be named silver prototype cable that's a tier above Therium in terms of price. It's overall a thicker cable than Therium, and thus not quite as fantastically ergonomic as the Therium, but it's still much more manageable than most cables around the same size as it.
> 
> Left is Therium and right is the new cable with new metal splitters. The metal splitter is actually a little smaller than the wood splitter.


----------



## SuburbanMe

Trevor is a low man operation with a very high volume right now Maconi. To top it off the holidays are here and he does have a family and things outside of work to deal with. His response times can be a little slow, and some times it can take a little while for him to finish a cable and get it shipped... but I promise you everything he does it top notch. He puts everything he has into his business and it shows.


----------



## TigzStudio

maconi said:


>


 
  
 Emails have had delays right now unfortunately. 
 As mentioned before if you have not had a reply the same day then please email again to bump. 
 However I do see your email currently and you will get a reply in a few hours along with everyone else waiting
 for a reply right now. 
  
 Also, ordering a cable at this point in time (post Black Friday) you will definitely need to be prepared for a wait. 
 So if you are looking to get a cable really quick I would certainly suggest scouring the used forums first for a balanced cable. 
  


suburbanme said:


>


 
  
 Appreciate this.
 Very nice to see a comment like this Sub.


----------



## Maconi

suburbanme said:


> Trevor is a low man operation with a very high volume right now Maconi. To top it off the holidays are here and he does have a family and things outside of work to deal with. His response times can be a little slow, and some times it can take a little while for him to finish a cable and get it shipped... but I promise you everything he does it top notch. He puts everything he has into his business and it shows.


 
  
 Yeah, that's why I said I'm not impatient with him. I just made my post in case someone else has already asked similar questions and could inform me so I know what options I'm looking at. Another bonus with his cables is that it's Norse themed like the Yggdrasil/Ragnarok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


> Originally Posted by *TigzStudio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Emails have had delays right now unfortunately.
> 
> Also, ordering a cable at this point in time (post Black Friday) you will definitely need to be prepared for a wait.


 
  
 Oh it's no problem. One person can only do so much after all.
  
 Although, when you say "be prepared for a wait," are we talking a 1-2 weeks or like a month+?


----------



## germanturkey

that splitter still looks amazing.  my therium still impresses me.  its amazing to look at and it sounds great.  i haven't bothered ABing since i switched the first time.  I listened to a song that i was intimately familiar with and heard some pretty noticeable difference, especially in how the bass was hitting.  all in all, i'm very satisfied with it.  and i'm glad i caught trevor prior to his holiday busyness!


----------



## stevemiddie

Trevor's work is excellent and well worth any wait that you may have.


----------



## NiHM

maconi said:


> Yeah, that's why I said I'm not impatient with him. I just made my post in case someone else has already asked similar questions and could inform me so I know what options I'm looking at. Another bonus with his cables is that it's Norse themed like the Yggdrasil/Ragnarok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The order that I placed on 11/27, has a tentative shipping date of five to eight weeks.  Looks like a lot of people, myself included, jumped on the Black Friday sale.


----------



## Maconi

Yeah I understand the wait for the custom cable now, and I'll still likely buy one, but that means that I need to find a faster/cheaper alternative in the meantime (buy a decent/cheap balanced cable to hold me over until the custom arrives). Problem is finding a cheap balanced Audeze El-8 cable (since it has that proprietary connection). It looks like I can snag a decent litz cable for around $150, I just hate spending half of what a nice custom cable costs on a cable I plan on replacing soon. Guess that's just how it goes. Thanks for the input all.


----------



## TigzStudio

maconi said:


>


 
  
 Don't quote me, but I think its near impossible to find a 1-2 week wait anywhere right now.
 As mentioned in the email to you, perhaps a used balanced cable found from the forums would be a good option
 if needing something quick. 


germanturkey said:


>


 


stevemiddie said:


>


 
 Thanks guys.


----------



## Maconi

I replied to your email again. Thanks for all your input so far.


----------



## omega1

Actually I received my Therium couple weeks ago. At first, I'm very dissapointed with the sounds. It's all about the bass, too much bass and I plan to sell it.
 Since I have nothing to do today, I guess I try it again and I just realized, I installed ViperAudio on my Android which I enabled bass boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I disabled it and the sound is WOW.
 Sound stage is pretty much wider, more detail. Love the cable now
  
 Thank's Trevor to bring my c6iem to another level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 PS: I'm pretty sure c6iem v1 + Therium can make c6iem v2 a loser


----------



## TigzStudio

Glad to hear your enjoying it after disabling your bass booster.  
  
  
  
*update for those with pending questions / status:  *
  
 emails will be back to same day reply again hopefully by Monday. 
 For all that have pending emails they will be answered very soon
 thanks again for your patience.


----------



## Mortalcoil

I just wanted to add to the thread with a long story made short (I will try to keep it short lol).
  
 Back in September I ordered a 9 foot Draug 2 cable from Trevor,  fast forward 4 weeks later I had my brand new cable.  I was thoroughly impressed with the construction of the cable as well as obviously the sound.
  
 What really impressed me during my communications with Trevor was his openess to listen and accomodate.  I realized then and there during the ordering process that Norne was a first class act through and through.
  
 Heres where the plot thickens however.  Being a self proclaimed practitioner of O.C.D (lol) I noticed 1 month into ownership a miniscule scrape on one of the cable coating strands.
  
 I sent Trevor an email describing the issue, he quickly replied asking how he could remedy the problem.
  
 We agreed that I would send him the cable back and he would rebuild me a brand spanking new cable from scratch at his expense.  Keep in mind that the issue with the cable was so tiny that a mere mortal wouldnt have bothered to compalin,  Im just one of those overly fussy types.
  
 This minor coating defect (scuff) occurs very rarely maybe once in a blue moon like they say, a cable manufacturer defect not related to Nornes build.
  
 I received the new Draug cable this evening looking and sounding as perfect as can be.
  
 So my real purpose for posting is to say Bravo to Trevor and Norne Audio for making things right and having the patience in dealing with my concerns.  Stuff like this shows real character in a company.
  
 Its easy to deal with orders when all is well but when a monkey wrench is thrown into the mix the real test begins and Trevor passed with flying clours. 
  
 Definately one of the good guys.  And boy what a cable !
  
 Bravo Trevor well done !!


----------



## sling5s

Hi Trevor,
  
 Sent you PM.


----------



## stevemiddie

Anyone heard from Trevor the last few days?


----------



## TigzStudio

Hey guys, been dealing with a few issues on this end such as a hosting service for our domain which is really not cutting it.  Their service has really started
 to decline since the end of last year.  Which is surprising considering they had a fairly good reputation. 
 Am in process of working on migration to a new hosting service, which is why emails have been slow recently from me as I worked out the details.
 However things are back on track at this time.   
  
 So I do apologize for the slow replies, this will now improve to normal reply time frames.
  
 Updates will be sent this evening (pst) to everyone waiting for email reply for status, shipment or tracking.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

tigzstudio said:


> Hey guys, been dealing with a few issues on this end such as a hosting service for our domain which is really not cutting it.  Their service has really started
> to decline since the end of last year.  Which is surprising considering they had a fairly good reputation.
> Am in process of working on migration to a new hosting service, which is why emails have been slow recently from me as I worked out the details.
> However things are back on track at this time.
> ...


 
 thanks for the update! good to know.


----------



## stevemiddie

*Just received today my new Therium Pure Silver 8-wire for the 846's. Fantastic build quality and the sound is amazing! They are also really comfortable around the ears as well. *
  
*Many thanks for a super job Trevor! *


----------



## Cagin

stevemiddie said:


> *Just received today my new [COLOR=222222]Therium Pure Silver 8-wire for the 846's. Fantastic build quality and the sound is amazing! They are also really comfortable around the ears as well. [/COLOR]*
> 
> *[COLOR=222222]Many thanks for a super job Trevor! [/COLOR]*


nice! Do share pics hehe. When did you place your order? Was it around black Friday?
I placed mine right after the end, 8 conductor as well. Can't wait to try balanced with my Zeus and DP-X1


----------



## stevemiddie

Yup!  Around Black Friday.


----------



## HedgeHog

Hi All,
  
 I'm curious if anyone has tried the Norne Eternus cable yet.  If so, what's the opinion on these?
  
 Thx.
  
 -H


----------



## Semuapunmau

Hi all,

Just curious if anyone heard from Trevor the last few days? Sent him an email couple of days ago with no response.


----------



## TigzStudio

semuapunmau said:


>


 
 Replies and status going out right now for the next few hours, I should get your email in this run, if not please PM me.


----------



## Cagin

stevemiddie said:


> Yup!  Around Black Friday.


the Eidolic barrel connector is so seamlessly fitting the Shure. Looks much better than 2 pin.
Your splitter is the new golden colored aluminum with white fill right? The new smaller type splitter? I'm glad it allows 8 conductor. I hope it will be ok with a wider flat+flat braiding like mine.


----------



## stevemiddie

cagin said:


> the Eidolic barrel connector is so seamlessly fitting the Shure. Looks much better than 2 pin.
> Your splitter is the new golden colored aluminum with white fill right? The new smaller type splitter? I'm glad it allows 8 conductor. I hope it will be ok with a wider flat+flat braiding like mine.


 
  
 Yeah its the smaller one. I'm sure Trevor wouldn't fit it onto your flat braid if it wasn't good. The Eidolic barrels are a really, really good fit. Very impressed with the quality and the sound.
  
 This is my 3rd cable from Trevor and no doubt there will be more to come.


----------



## TokenGesture

Waiting on a Therium and a Silvergarde!  Exciting. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## stevemiddie

tokengesture said:


> Waiting on a Therium and a Silvergarde!  Exciting. Can't wait to get them.


 
  
 Be Calm


----------



## TokenGesture

stevemiddie said:


> Be Calm


----------



## kkcc

tokengesture said:


> Waiting on a Therium and a Silvergarde!  Exciting. Can't wait to get them.




Same for me! Therium 8wire + Silvergarde for hifiman... Black Friday order, hoping to receive them soon! Been trying to not bomb Trevor with email asking for updates but the wait IS killing me and just shot him a note. Keeping my finger crossed....


----------



## willywill

I also order on Black Friday i still haven't got nothing but i am not in a hurry, i will enjoy what i have now and let the man work and drink his beer after work.


----------



## chris0212

I email him several times this week still not reply, does anyone know why?


----------



## TigzStudio

chris0212 said:


>


 
 chris, please shoot me your email addy if possible in PM and I will check and reply. 
  
  
 I am currently going through all pending emails right now.


----------



## normie610

Finally received my Therium cable for my FitEar MH335DW and OMG I'm blown away by the improvement in the sound!! It's as if I'm listening to a balanced cable, the sound is very clean, background is pitch dark, highs are much smoother and extended, and what surprises me is the improvement in bass. It's more pronounced and deep yet very tight and controlled.
  
 A very very satisfied customer here! Thanks Trevor!!
  
 Norman


----------



## bimmer100

normie610 said:


> Finally received my Therium cable for my FitEar MH335DW and OMG I'm blown away by the improvement in the sound!! It's as if I'm listening to a balanced cable, the sound is very clean, background is pitch dark, highs are much smoother and extended, and what surprises me is the improvement in bass. It's more pronounced and deep yet very tight and controlled.
> 
> A very very satisfied customer here! Thanks Trevor!!
> 
> Norman


 
 Therium Rocks! I can't wait to get mine back, its being reterminated with diff end plug now.  Had the Ranko TRRS balanced, and now going back to TRS Eidolic. No longer am using LHLabs products. SO.... no more balanced. But wow, the Fidue A83's never sounded so good with the Therium.  Balanced or not, the cable is top grade!  Everything you are saying  about it is what i've experienced as well.
 I bet you FitEar MH335DW are amazing. Enjoy the music!
  
 -T


----------



## normie610

bimmer100 said:


> Therium Rocks! I can't wait to get mine back, its being reterminated with diff end plug now.  Had the Ranko TRRS balanced, and now going back to TRS Eidolic. No longer am using LHLabs products. SO.... no more balanced. But wow, the Fidue A83's never sounded so good with the Therium.  Balanced or not, the cable is top grade!  Everything you are saying  about it is what i've experienced as well.
> I bet you FitEar MH335DW are amazing. Enjoy the music!
> 
> -T


 

 Yes it sounds amazing! Hope you get yours back soon


----------



## kkcc

chris0212 said:


> I email him several times this week still not reply, does anyone know why?




Don't worry, Trevor is one of the best cable makers I ever dealt with. Been my third year buying from him and was never disappointed by the quality and attention to detail of all my Norse/norne products! Will post more photos once I received my Therium and SilverGarde...


----------



## chris0212

Thanks for your advice and I have see the reply from Trevor, great!!!


----------



## reddog

kkcc said:


> Don't worry, Trevor is one of the best cable makers I ever dealt with. Been my third year buying from him and was never disappointed by the quality and attention to detail of all my Norse/norne products! Will post more photos once I received my Therium and SilverGarde...



The Silvergarde is a fantastic cable. Trevor out did himself, when he made one for my HE1K.


----------



## Drazalas

reddog said:


> The Silvergarde is a fantastic cable. Trevor out did himself, when he made one for my HE1K.


 

 I've always loved norne cables. I ordered a pair of VibroLabs ARIA ciems and I'm already looking at custom iem cables.
  
 off-topic : I must have stared at your sig for a good minute thinking : That's such a sweet collection ! Can't wait till I'm done with university to buy some more expensive gear.


----------



## reddog

drazalas said:


> I've always loved norne cables. I ordered a pair of VibroLabs ARIA ciems and I'm already looking at custom iem cables.
> 
> off-topic : I must have stared at your sig for a good minute thinking : That's such a sweet collection ! Can't wait till I'm done with university to buy some more expensive gear.



Thank you I love my collection, but it took a bite out of my savings. The music helps me cope with my back pain. However. I have not listened as much as I like, because I am looking for a new job. Nobody wants to hire a sociologist lol. Please take care
Yours truly
Andrew Reddog Jones.


----------



## TokenGesture

Well my Silvergarde and Therium came yesterday.
  
 The Silvergarde has made an instant impression. With my HEX all trace of grain that I was hearing in the upper mids and treble has gone - just like that. Clarity across the board.  I'm VERY happy with this improvement, and interested whether there will be further change with burn in.  Wonderful quality workmanship and top quality service from the man Trevor.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Not spent as much time with the Therium yet - I'm back into an office job 5 days a week next week so they will come into their own then.


----------



## MattTCG

tokengesture said:


> Well my Silvergarde and Therium came yesterday.
> 
> The Silvergarde has made an instant impression. With my HEX all trace of grain that I was hearing in the upper mids and treble has gone - just like that. Clarity across the board.  I'm VERY happy with this improvement, and interested whether there will be further change with burn in.  Wonderful quality workmanship and top quality service from the man Trevor.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'd like to see a pic of your new cable...


----------



## TokenGesture




----------



## MattTCG

^^ Very nice!!


----------



## cute

> Wrong thread.!


----------



## ufospls2

Hey Trevor,
  
 I've sent 3 emails since your first reply and haven't heard back. Its been a couple weeks I think. Just wondering if you are still up for building that adapter.


----------



## soundlogic

In all due respect: "a couple of weeks"??
 Some of us are still waiting for our orders from Black Friday 2015.
 That being said, my experience with Trevor so far has been very good communication, and from everything I've read, his products are worth the wait. 
I can't speak for Trevor...but sometimes LIFE gets in the way. 
Patience is not my strong suit, but in this case, I feel that the reward in the end will be well worth it!


----------



## pctazhp

ufospls2 said:


> Hey Trevor,
> 
> I've sent 3 emails since your first reply and haven't heard back. Its been a couple weeks I think. Just wondering if you are still up for building that adapter.


 
 I'm just a lurker on this thread. Still trying to decide on my next headphone before I think about cables.
  
 But anyone who spends any time on this thread should know that virtually everyone who has dealt with Trevor is in the end very happy, and says it was worth the right.
  
 Every time someone posts a negative comment about a particular business, it can have an impact on that person's bottom line profit. Seems to me that public negative comments should be limited to extreme situations. With all due respect, your post doesn't seem to justify airing it publicly.


----------



## stevemiddie

pctazhp said:


> I'm just a lurker on this thread. Still trying to decide on my next headphone before I think about cables.
> 
> But anyone who spends any time on this thread should know that virtually everyone who has dealt with Trevor is in the end very happy, and says it was worth the right.
> 
> Every time someone posts a negative comment about a particular business, it can have an impact on that person's bottom line profit. Seems to me that public negative comments should be limited to extreme situations. With all due respect, your post doesn't seem to justify airing it publicly.


 
  
 +1.............Worth the wait.


----------



## Youth

Can't wait for the Draug 2


----------



## TigzStudio

ufospls2 said:


>


 
 Got you PM thank you, will run a search for your email in the inbox right now and get back to you.
  
  
 p.s. / edit
 I fully admit up front that I have missed some emails,  it can happen, I am certainly not perfect.  I try to get to them all certainly. 
 I spend a ton of hours every day in the workshop helping get builds completed and have to schedule a certain time period only each day
 right now to actually answer emails, the best way to do it at this time.  However when on breaks and such during the course of a  work day I will
 shoot off quick replies as well.  If you ever do not receive a reply
 definitely shooting a PM like you did can help me to run a quick search and see what was missed
 or why it was missed.  I will always check here as well quickly and see if anyone needs support. 
 Thanks for hanging in there, and a reply will be sent your way shortly today.


----------



## ufospls2

soundlogic said:


> In all due respect: "a couple of weeks"??
> Some of us are still waiting for our orders from Black Friday 2015.
> That being said, my experience with Trevor so far has been very good communication, and from everything I've read, his products are worth the wait.
> I can't speak for Trevor...but sometimes LIFE gets in the way.
> Patience is not my strong suit, but in this case, I feel that the reward in the end will be well worth it!


 
  
 Whoa whoa whoa, slow down there. I haven't even finalized an order yet, its been a couple weeks since I originally heard back from Trevor, not since I placed an order. I wasn't complaining. It wasn't a negative comment. It was just a "Hey, wondered if you got my emails?"


pctazhp said:


> I'm just a lurker on this thread. Still trying to decide on my next headphone before I think about cables.
> 
> But anyone who spends any time on this thread should know that virtually everyone who has dealt with Trevor is in the end very happy, and says it was worth the right.
> 
> Every time someone posts a negative comment about a particular business, it can have an impact on that person's bottom line profit. Seems to me that public negative comments should be limited to extreme situations. With all due respect, your post doesn't seem to justify airing it publicly.


 
 Again. Whoa. I posted nothing negative. All I did was ask if Trevor had gotten my emails as I hadn't heard back from him for a couple weeks since he originally replied. I wasn't complaining, or saying anything negative. I would like to order with Norne, as they seem like great cables from a great guy from what everyone says. That is all, nothing bad from me. 
  
 I apologize if my comment came across as negative, that certainly was not my intent.


----------



## TokenGesture

I didn't think it was negative
And yes, great cables from a great guy!


----------



## TigzStudio

nothing wrong with the post, totally understandable if an email gets missed. 
  
 I do appreciate everyone's support and understanding regardless, so thanks guys. 
  
 I will be working on emails for the next couple of hours, so hopefully the large majority get answered soon.


----------



## Drazalas

tigzstudio said:


> nothing wrong with the post, totally understandable if an email gets missed.
> 
> I do appreciate everyone's support and understanding regardless, so thanks guys.
> 
> I will be working on emails for the next couple of hours, so hopefully the large majority get answered soon.


 

 I'll be grabbing a cable soon enough for my ARIA ciems, once they arrive. I want to give my first impressions with the stock cable first and compare with yours. The norse cables are sooooo damn gorgeous. You've always been my go-to company for cables. (nothing beats your care for your customers and the effort you put in your work)
  
 Cheers, keep up the good work !


----------



## Bones13

I ordered a set for my new Ether headphones, paid via PayPal (11/2/15) and received confirmation. No cables or even a sorry, running late, or awaiting materials, notification yet. Was quoted about a 3 week delivery. 3 months at this point.


----------



## bimmer100

bones13 said:


> I ordered a set for my new Ether headphones, paid via PayPal (11/2/15) and received confirmation. No cables or even a sorry, running late, or awaiting materials, notification yet. Was quoted about a 3 week delivery. 3 months at this point.




Depending on the specs of your cable, it's possible some things may of been on back order. But I have waited that long before, and it's worth it to me. Sounds like you were quoted before the unexpected Black Friday rush that swamped him. Trevor is a stand up guy and will make it right. How many times have you contacted him? Send him a PM with the details, he's got stacks of orders he is catching up with and many of them have been waiting 3+ months with a lot of patience and understanding that he is a small company putting out boutique cables of very high spec. I'm sure Trevor will get you taken care of! Likely are toward the top of the stack by now. Send him a pm with your order and Specs and ask for an update. Have a little more patience as I'm sure you are close to getting it shipped out!


----------



## stevemiddie

I am certain that Trevor is just totally swamped with work. I've had to wait before but it is really worth it.


----------



## TigzStudio

bones13 said:


>


 
  
 Will look into your order and will see what happened.
 It obviously should have shipped by this point in time.  We will communicate with you via email.


----------



## Bones13

We have PM'd. I should have looked into things earlier, my fault to some degree, I have learned to let the custom audio guys get around to things. (I do have a BHSE). I had just replied back with one of the emails he sent me earlier, and was looking into the thread, so I commented. Trevor has already contacted me via PM. I am not mad, as I said one gets used to this kind of thing with a one man shop. If he were not doing great work, the line would not be so long. I would rather have it right after all. I was hoping to have the cable for a vacation for Thanksgiving. when that slipped, the holidays got in my way as well.


----------



## TigzStudio

Email was sent as well as the reply to PM thanks.
 compensation for the shipping error is also being sent for you.
  
 Will await for your reply (in email) and we can work out the details there. 
 Thanks for being so understanding and patient.


----------



## HedgeHog

Just received from Trevor my order.  Thx!
  
 It's the Eternus cable (4x19awg silver OCC Litz, Furutech Audeze mini-XLR, Eidolic TeCu 4-pin XLR, metal splitter w/ red logo) and adapter (4-pin XLR to 1/4" Eidolic rhodium, silver carbon).  Guess I've got some listening to do (I haven't even pulled out the amp from the box yet  ).
  

  
 To those waiting still, just hang tight.  Trevor seems to be swamped but returned all communications promptly and I never felt worried.
  
 Cheers!
  
 -H


----------



## bimmer100

hedgehog said:


> Just received from Trevor my order.  Thx!
> 
> 
> It's the Eternus cable (4x19awg silver OCC Litz, Furutech Audeze mini-XLR, Eidolic TeCu 4-pin XLR, metal splitter w/ red logo) and adapter (4-pin XLR to 1/4" Eidolic rhodium, silver carbon).  Guess I've got some listening to do (I haven't even pulled out the amp from the box yet  ).
> ...





Wowzers!!! That cable is beautiful! The eternus is a flagship cable for sure. You went all out! I love my silvergarde s but your cable shows off the reall beauty of silver litz!! Is this paired with an lcd4? 
Enjoy!!!


----------



## pippen99

hedgehog said:


> Just received from Trevor my order.  Thx!
> 
> It's the Eternus cable (4x19awg silver OCC Litz, Furutech Audeze mini-XLR, Eidolic TeCu 4-pin XLR, metal splitter w/ red logo) and adapter (4-pin XLR to 1/4" Eidolic rhodium, silver carbon).  Guess I've got some listening to do (I haven't even pulled out the amp from the box yet  ).
> 
> ...


 
 +1 Absolutely gorgeous.  Where is that on the Norne site?  I did a search under Eternus and got nothing


----------



## HedgeHog

Thanks, guys!
  
  
 Quote:


bimmer100 said:


> Wowzers!!! That cable is beautiful! The eternus is a flagship cable for sure. You went all out! I love my silvergarde s but your cable shows off the reall beauty of silver litz!! Is this paired with an lcd4?
> Enjoy!!!


 
  
 Just the LCD-3f.  The 4 came out about 8 months after I got mine.  I also got the Silvergarde S to compare...one of these days.
  
  


pippen99 said:


> +1 Absolutely gorgeous.  Where is that on the Norne site?  I did a search under Eternus and got nothing


 
  
 Thanks.  Trevor told me he didn't get a chance to update his site.  He said this was brand new so I took a chance.  The splitter is a new item for Norne as well, so I took the first or second one made.  Looks kinda nice.  If you PM him, he will definitely provide better detail than I can.
  
 Cheers,
 -H


----------



## Bones13

My cable shipped today! Thanks @TigzStudio for the fixing me up.


----------



## Khragon

When did you order? I'm still patiently waiting for mine, more than 2 months now...

*edit* nvm, you mentioned it in your previous post. Which cable did you order for the Ether?


----------



## TigzStudio

PM Sent Khragon
  
  
  
 Thanks for everyone hanging in there, things are speeding up right now certainly.
 A lot of orders going out over these next few days which will take care of most all of the folks
 that have been waiting quite a while.
  
 Replying to all remaining email inquiries right now, PM me your email addy if I missed you.
  
 Appreciate the understanding guys and trying hang tough on the wait.


----------



## pannomimi

I ordered my silver therium during the black Friday Sale and have been (quite) patiently waiting for it to arrive for slightly over 2 months. I know that Norne Audio might be swarmed with orders but I'm kind of worried that my cable might have been lost during shipping or delivery. I did send a 2 emails a few weeks ago regarding the status but they went unanswered. I just sent another today. I hope my cables will arrive soon since I can't wait to test it out!


----------



## TigzStudio

pannomimi said:


>


 
 Email was sent to you in regards to your order.


----------



## Bones13

Cable arrived safe and sound. My Ether headphones are at the beach house, so I will be using the new cables next weekend. I'll report back after I listen for a while. Thanks again for sorting things out so quickly, and the beautiful froduct.


----------



## TigzStudio

bones13 said:


>


 
 Look forward to your thoughts bones, thanks again.
  
  
  
*Just a quick update:*
  
 For those anxiously awaiting an update I am trying to get to all emails by this evening PST,
 if you do not receive a reply please resend (via contact form is usually best, or reply to a confirmation email, as they will
 not go to spam, please include order #).  Thanks for understanding while trying to get these longer lead times resolved.  
  
 A bunch of cables going out this week, that I am sure will take care of a lot of you that
 have been hanging tough.  It is eat sleep and breath cables at the moment in the workshop
 so rest assured they are getting done and will go out.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

tigzstudio said:


> Look forward to your thoughts bones, thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Trevor,
 I have sent you multiple e-mails already. and none have been replied. I know you're swamped with orders right now.


----------



## punit

Placed an order for adapters for my Solv X cable in Nov end but no news till no. Last few mails were also not replied to.


----------



## TigzStudio

Your email was replied to on the latest quote you were wanting.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

tigzstudio said:


> Your email was replied to on the latest quote you were wanting.


 
 thanks Trevor, replied already


----------



## TigzStudio

punit said:


>


 
 Punit your email was also replied to, I believe you were just waiting on just the single adapter order as your full size cable order shipped already some time back.


----------



## bmichels

hedgehog said:


> Just the LCD-3f.  The 4 came out about 8 months after I got mine.  I also got the Silvergarde S to compare...one of these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  *HedgeHog* , We will be VERY interested in your comparaison between your Eternus and your Silvergrade S !   Please....


----------



## KG Jag

punit said:


> Placed an order for adapters for my Solv X cable in Nov end but no news till no. Last few mails were also not replied to.


 
  
 My experience & order date is the same.  It's been at least a week since I sent the latest request through the Norne web site--with no response to date.  Nothing at all since the acknowledgment of my new shipping address.


----------



## bmichels

I have just received the HE-X for a 10 days test period, and I must say that (from memory) I think... *I prefer the HE-X to the HE-1000 ! *





   *Strange isn't it ?*  (Next Thursday I will be able to compare A/B the HE-X and HE-K).
  
 ( Please, don't tell this to anybody, I do not want to be banned from Head-Fi for prefering the HE-X over the HE-K)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So, the HE-X may be (finally) the end of my search ...  and it will complement well my TH900 : The HE-X in Brugge and the TH900 in my villa in Morroco 
  
*Now, I believe that I need an aftermarket cables will improve it.   I will therefore consider either DHC or Norne.  Any other suggestion ? *
  
 The DHC's Complement4 & Silver Spore 4 are definitively not considered because too expensive and too big/stiff, so my choice now may be the * Norne Eternus  or  the DHC 8-wire Molecule Elite (both OCC silver litz )*.  Other suggestions ?
  
 one criteria could have been which will ship first, but... I understand they are booth very loooong delivery delay ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 PS: does balanced cable improve the HE-X's SQ ?


----------



## TigzStudio

kg jag said:


>


 
 PM sent


----------



## doctorjazz

bmichels said:


> I have just received the HE-X for a 10 days test period, and I must say that (from memory) I think... *I prefer the HE-X to the HE-1000 ! *:eek:    *Strange isn't it ?*  (Next Thursday I will be able to compare A/B the HE-X and HE-K).
> 
> ( Please, don't tell this to anybody, I do not want to be banned from Head-Fi for prefering the HE-X over the HE-K)
> 
> ...




You're certainly entitled to like the HEX more than the HEK (and, it saves you a considerable amount of money if you do!), but I'd wait until you can compare them head to head. Some do like other headphones better than the HEK, it is not perfect, and there are other cans that can outperform it is certain areas. However, at the Philly area meet got to compare my HEK to an HEX, the HEK is more detailed, open, better to my ears. The HEX gets pretty close for about half the price, though...
(oh, and my Norne Zoetic balanced cable does improve the sound)


----------



## TokenGesture

The HEX is great - Silvergarde S is the way to go with those


----------



## bmichels

tokengesture said:


> The HEX is great - Silvergarde S is the way to go with those


 
  
 thanks.  
  
 Does the Silvergrade S comes in other colors than Black ?  red ?
  
 Isn't the Silvergrade less flexible than the stock cable ? I hate stiff cables !  (I mentioned the Norne Eternus because it is more flexible than the Silvergrade, and ... look so nice !)


----------



## HedgeHog

bmichels said:


> *HedgeHog* , We will be VERY interested in your comparaison between your Eternus and your Silvergrade S !   Please....


 
  
 Hi bmichels,
  
 I will spend some time listening, hopefully, early this coming week.  Sadly, I barely use the headphone/amp since I prefer to use my desktop speakers.  I don't even listen to my other systems since my butt is always stuck to my office chair.
  
 Anyway, I have a Curious Cable arriving Monday or Tuesday to complete the "loom".  I'll compare the two cable headphones cable then.  Hope that's OK.  And I'm not that great at reviews so hopefully it will be useful to you.
  
  
 Cheers,
 -H


----------



## bmichels

hedgehog said:


> Hi bmichels,
> 
> I will spend some time listening, hopefully, early this coming week.  Sadly, I barely use the headphone/amp since I prefer to use my desktop speakers.  I don't even listen to my other systems since my butt is always stuck to my office chair.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot. 

What is this " secret CABLE" that you will get soon ?


----------



## bmichels

Quick question. For my HE-X I want to replace the stock cable by a High-End after-market cable,(OCC Silver litz), but i need only 4 ft long. 
*
-> will I loose part of the Sonic advantage of my expensive new cable because it is only 4 ft long *? Will a longeur cable sound better ?


----------



## bimmer100

bmichels said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this " secret CABLE" that you will get soon ?




I'm pretty sure he is talking about a company called curious cables, but that's a bit off topic anyhow considering what this thread is about. I believe curious only makes USB cables. I don't think he is referring to a cable as being secret by calling it curious. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Mortalcoil

bmichels said:


> Quick question. For my HE-X I want to replace the stock cable by a High-End after-market cable,(OCC Silver litz), but i need only 4 ft long.
> 
> *-> will I loose part of the Sonic advantage of my expensive new cable because it is only 4 ft long *? Will a longeur cable sound better ?


 

  I would imagine if anything you would gain a sonic advantage (if any is to be gained) with a cable being only 4 ft long.


----------



## Khragon

There isn't any benefit gain or loss even at 15'.


----------



## soundlogic

My balanced Draug2 for HD800, Balanced Draug2 for Audeze, balanced to 1/4" adapter, and Audeze to HifiMan adapters all arrived on Saturday. I must say that the quality of everything was way beyond my expectations! Trevor is a CLASS ACT in every sense of the word! I know there has been some issues in lead time, largely based on the Black Friday Sale, but folks, I'm here to tell you: WELL WORTH THE WAIT!!


----------



## guzmanatm

soundlogic said:


> My balanced Draug2 for HD800, Balanced Draug2 for Audeze, balanced to 1/4" adapter, and Audeze to HifiMan adapters all arrived on Saturday. I must say that the quality of everything was way beyond my expectations! Trevor is a CLASS ACT in every sense of the word! I know there has been some issues in lead time, largely based on the Black Friday Sale, but folks, I'm here to tell you: WELL WORTH THE WAIT!!


 
 Thanks, I'm waiting for a similar order (minus the HD800 cable). Which Audeze do you have if I may ask?
  
 I have to agree that Trevor has been a pleasure to deal with. Like he has said before if you don't get a reply just send him a gentle reminder email & PM him your email address, and he WILL get back to you.


----------



## drez

Apologies for terrible photo.  This is my custom Silvergard S with no sleeving, to suite my preference for non-sleeved cables.  This is a very fine sounding cable - it has an effortlessly detailed presentation, which is neither thin nor aggressive.  I am also very pleased with the quality of the Eidolic connectors and would highly recommend them.  Patience with burn-in, as always, is advised in order to discover the true character of the sound.


----------



## bmichels

drez said:


> Apologies for terrible photo.  This is my custom Silvergard S with no sleeving, to suite my preference for non-sleeved cables.  This is a very fine sounding cable - it has an effortlessly detailed presentation, which is neither thin nor aggressive.  I am also very pleased with the quality of the Eidolic connectors and would highly recommend them.  Patience with burn-in, as always, is advised in order to discover the true character of the sound.


 
  
 " no sleeving " !  but the silver cables are still not visibles ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Does this "no sleeving" make them lighter and more flexible than the sleeved version ? this will be a big +  !


----------



## drez

bmichels said:


> " no sleeving " !  but the silver cables are still not visibles ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No real benefit to order without the sleeving - it adds little weight and has better appearance and tactile experience.  I just have unusual aesthetic tastes and priorities 
  
 In fact when I order interconnects I will probably order with sleeving just to be inconsistent


----------



## soundlogic

guzmanatm said:


> Thanks, I'm waiting for a similar order (minus the HD800 cable). Which Audeze do you have if I may ask?
> 
> I have to agree that Trevor has been a pleasure to deal with. Like he has said before if you don't get a reply just send him a gentle reminder email & PM him your email address, and he WILL get back to you.


 

 LCD-XC, the adapters will be used for the latest HE560's


----------



## sling5s

Hi Trevor, PM sent.
  


> *TigzStudio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## HedgeHog

Sorry for the delay.  It's what's been said already; Curious Cable is a brand.
  
 Anyway, was ready to do listening comparison but the damn OEM mini-XLR has now jammed into the headphone.  I cannot pull it out and trying harder is now pulling the whole receptacle out of the headphone shell.
  
 Sorry to thread-jack but will do a comparison between Silvergarde S, Eternus, and OEM as soon as I can remedy this.
  
 For flexibility, you don't have to worry as the Norne cables are fine and I prefer the shorter length to the OEM cable since I sit close to the amp.
  
 -H


----------



## bmichels

hedgehog said:


> Sorry for the delay.  It's what's been said already; Curious Cable is a brand.
> 
> Anyway, was ready to do listening comparison but the damn OEM mini-XLR has now jammed into the headphone.  I cannot pull it out and trying harder is now pulling the whole receptacle out of the headphone shell.
> 
> ...


 
 looking forward reading your comparaison.
  
 While you are strugling with the mini-xlr plug, could you tell me already which one between the Silvergrade S and the Eternus is the lightest, the more flexible and the thinner (take the less place).  Indeed, When I travel I carry my headphone set-up in a small case in my travel bag, and I do not want the cable to take too much room in the case. The smaller/more flexible, the better...
  
 thanks
  
 PS: If you have time,  could you post a close-up picture of a segment of the 3 cables side by side so that we can well compare the size/shape of the cables ?


----------



## HedgeHog

bmichels said:


> looking forward reading your comparaison.
> 
> While you are strugling with the mini-xlr plug, could you tell me already which one between the Silvergrade S and the Eternus is the lightest, the more flexible and the thinner (take the less place).  Indeed, When I travel I carry my headphone set-up in a small case in my travel bag, and I do not want the cable to take too much room in the case. The smaller/more flexible, the better...
> 
> ...


 
 Thx.  I popped out the OEM connector.  Don't think I will use that cable for comparison anymore.  Build quality of the LCD3f is not that great for the price they are asking.
  
 Anyhoo, the SilvergardeS and the Eternus feel about the same to me.  I don't have a cooking scale to measure the difference, sorry.  The weightiest part is the massive 4-pin XLR Eidonic plug and the two mini-XLR are fairly heavy too.  On my Eternus, the metal splitter also adds some weight.
  
 You won't have to worry about travelling with either; Trevor included a pouch (~8"x8") so it's not that big.  All cables are super flexible (no binding or awkward twisting).  I'll do my listening tonight or tomorrow.
  
 For now, here are some pix.
  
 SilvergardeS (black, left), Audeze OEM XLR (top, middle), Eternus (clear, right)

  
 OEM/SilvergardeS/Eternus length comparison.  OEM is really long!

  
 SilvergardeS/Eternus/OEM XLR again...without case.

  
 Eternus on LCD-3f

  
 OEM XLR on LCD-3f

  
 SilvergardeS on LCD-3f

  
 Cheers.
  
 -H


----------



## legomyego1010

Just ordered a Brown/Black Draug 2 w/ Makassar splitter for my LCD-3f after seeing a few pictures of this cable on the headphones subreddit and falling in love with the design. I been looking for a cable upgrade for a while and finally decided to pull the trigger, no more spending from me now (I hope), my audio setup will finally be complete!


----------



## Maconi

So, question about the connectors.
  
 I was under the impression that the Eidolic 4-pin XLR with Tellurium Copper pins was the best (4-pin XLR) connector (93% IACS).
  

  
 However, wouldn't the Neutrik 4-pin XLR with Silver pins (NC4MXX) be better (105% IACS) or are they not truly Silver (plated/not pure/etc.)?
  

 As for the other end of the cable. It appears that the Eidolic EMX-4R Rhodium Mini XLR is the best? What are the normal (Audeze) Mini XLR pins made of? I'm just curious as I see Rhodium falls fairly short when looking at conductivity/IACS (but it could still be better than the standard pins depending on what they are).
  

  

  
 Thanks for the answers in advance.


----------



## DrSheep

maconi said:


> So, question about the connectors.
> 
> I was under the impression that the Eidolic 4-pin XLR with Tellurium Copper pins was the best (4-pin XLR) connector (93% IACS).
> 
> ...


 

 I think Eidolic vs. Neutrik has more to do with the internal wiring side and not the pin side in terms of quality.  Straightly speaking from the connection end (pins), Neutrik wins, but as far as I know it is just a plating which will wear out (its brass inside.)  On the other hand, the Eidolic Tellurium Copper pins are alloys (NOT plating), which means it will never have its conductivity changed due to wear.  So which one is better depends on how often you plug/unplug your cable, and how much you care about the IACS ratings.


----------



## Maconi

drsheep said:


> maconi said:
> 
> 
> > So, question about the connectors.
> ...


 
  
 Yeah I just spent a while looking for the Neutrik info and I finally found that they're Silver-plated Brass pins. So the Eidolic XLR is indeed superior IACS wise.
  
 It's probably safe to say that both of the Mini-XLR females (standard and Eidolic) are also Brass (Eidolic tries to say their pins are a "high-Copper spring alloy", but Brass is 60% Copper and 40% Zinc so I assume that's just a marketing spin). The difference between them being the Rhodium plating.
  
 So the final question would be, what does Eidolic mean when they say their Mini-XLR has an "ultra-hard multi-stage Rhodium plating"? Is it "Rhodium > Brass", "Rhodium > Silver > Brass", or "Rhodium > Nickle > Silver > Brass" (jewelry usually uses the latter but the 2 former would be better for audio since Nickle has a poor IACS)?


----------



## DrSheep

No, the Eidolic ones are pure copper with a tellurium mix, which is NOT brass.  For the mini-XLR, you really need to ask Eidolic as I don't know.


----------



## Maconi

drsheep said:


> No, the Eidolic ones are pure copper with a tellurium mix, which is NOT brass.  For the mini-XLR, you really need to ask Eidolic as I don't know.


 
 Who said the TeCu pins were brass (when we said Brass we meant the Mini-XLR not the 4-pin)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After a bit more digging I was able to find that "Brass" means "Red Brass" (60% Copper/40% Zinc) and the IACS is:
   
Metal​IACS​Rhodium​39%​Red Brass​37%​
 
 So as long as Nickle isn't unnecessarily added then the Rhodium is really just there for durability (although Gold plating would still have been preferred unless there's more I still don't understand).

 If so, then it really just comes down to how often you unplug your cable and cosmetics. Honestly I would have preferred a silver/black theme (normal carbon fiber) but the red could grow on me. Decisions, decisions... lol.


----------



## DrSheep

Yep, and how often you unplug your cable and cosmetics will play more into your decision compare to the relatively minor change on the IACS rating.


----------



## TigzStudio

Sorry to all waiting for reply, I had urgent travels and just returned.
 I am replying to all messages, etc. now
 Thanks for any understanding on this.
  
  
 I agree with DrSheep, Connectors are primarily about durability, consistency, fit, build quality, scratch resistance, etc.
 If you plug and unplug a lot, you want the plating to last, etc.
 Email me on questions regarding certain plugs and I can give you a rundown
 of my thoughts if interested at all. 
  
 The mini-xlr females I have encountered are all brass as far as I am aware.


----------



## Maconi

Yeah I think I've decided what to go with as far as connectors now.
  
 Is there a gallery somewhere of all the different splitters? Specifically the new "Black Electroplated Engraved w/ Red Fill"? Below is an image of 3 other black ones that I found but not the electroplated one:
  

  
 EDIT: Found a photo (hard to find these things lol). Posting for others:
  

  
 Now I just have to decide between the red electroplated (to match the red carbon fiber mini-XLR) or carbon fiber inlay (to match the black/dark grey herringbone cable and possible future Audeze headband). Hrm...


----------



## Mardrommar

@HedgeHog That is one of the nicest looking sets of zebrano rings that I've seen in a while.
  
 I have quite a few cables saved to My Cart. I'm really excited to place this order come early March.


----------



## TigzStudio

maconi said:


>


 
  
 I apologize, that picture was a bit rushed and does not capture the options all that well.
 With the recent urgent travels and trying to get the backlog to more reasonable levels I haven't had time to get the best images
 done yet.  Current customer orders have absolute priority over any site editing or new picture taking, my goal at this time is getting the backlog down quick as I can.   
 But at some point I will finally have it in plain view on the pages themselves, as that is the best way to do it.  If you email me I am sure I have some other ones I can
 send to you. 
  
 ----------------
 edit: to all:
 I am still working on replies for the past days of emails, I know there are a lot of emails to be answered.  Rest assured i am on it before its back to the workshop.


----------



## mottykytu

I'm looking for the change from Silver Dragon V1 (CIEM) to Norne
  
 What is the different between SD V1 (CIEM) vs Norne Solv X vs Norne Therium?


----------



## pavement714

Okay I just bought my first Norse cable based on recommendations in the HE1000 thread. Didn't realize the Norse connection to my Schiit gear until after placing the order. I'm getting a very basic straightforward cable -- how long should I expect it to take?


----------



## Richsvt

It depends on what you ordered and how many are in front of you. I know right now Trevor has a backlog he's trying to get through. So plan on a couple months. You can ping him for updates but remember he's a one man show. The quality he produces is well worth the wait. I'm about to order another cable and I know I'll see it maybe by the end of April...


----------



## KG Jag

richsvt said:


> It depends on what you ordered and how many are in front of you. I know right now Trevor has a backlog he's trying to get through. So plan on a couple months. You can ping him for updates but *remember he's a one man show*. The quality he produces is well worth the wait. I'm about to order another cable and I know I'll see it maybe by the end of April...


 
  
 According to Trevor (about two weeks ago), that is no longer true:
  
 "...we have a huge volume and demand and are working on rectifying long waits with more added labor.
 However that labor requires training and a learning curve, hence speed increase wont happen instantly unfortunately."


----------



## Richsvt

That's great news. Glad to hear he's scaling up. How's he going to clone himself? That may get weird...


----------



## Cagin

One thing I learned from reading many cable maker threads here, is that you gotta go in with with a patient attitude. Let them do their thing. It's ok to wait months for custom hand made cables. This is my first aftermarket cable. Ordered mine at the very end of Black Friday sales. It's ok to ping for an update, but stay chill  Got a reply from him yesterday. Mine's ready. But I'm ready to wait some more because it's gonna get further attention now. It's being sent to Empire Ears for a matching flush fit with my beloved Empire Zeus XIV ciems.
  
 But I'm telling you guys, once I'm getting it all back... it's gonna be a most glorious day for me. Matching black and red leather Dignis case enveloping a Onkyo DP-X1, balanced Norne Cables that match the color scheme with a matching wunderbar Zeus ciem. <insert George Takei "Oh myyyyy">


----------



## Richsvt

Just ordered the Draug 2 for my new Ethers. Can't wait to see how this comes out in Trevor's skilled hands...definitely a pattern going here, new headphones, new cable. Anyone ever go the other way, order the cable and then headphones to match? Hmmmm?


----------



## kkcc

Well for those who are still waiting, let me tease you with what I just found from my mailbox today  







This is the 4th (and 1st IEM, other being HD800, LCD3, and HE6) cable I got from Trevor over the years and while the wait at times are long, he is the best cable maker I had dealt with both from a production as well as a servicing aspect. The product is great, but it is Trevor the person that really make a difference and it reflect upon the final quality of his production. I have access to a lot of cable makers in Asia especially in China via Taobao but always come back to Trevor whenever I need a really good one for my TOTL gears.




cagin said:


> One thing I learned from reading many cable maker threads here, is that you gotta go in with with a patient attitude.




I also tends to agree when dealing with customized or made-to-order products, be it cables, CIEM, or tailored suit, it is always best to go in with a patient mindset and treat the maker with respect as a skilled craftsman and not treat them as mere goods seller/merchant.


----------



## stevemiddie

^
  
 Cannot agree more. I am highly impressed with Trevor's cables and would not even consider going anywhere else for future cable requirements. 
  
 Those CIEM's are stunning!!


----------



## eso6686

Is it just me or trevor never replies to emails? I emailed him about my order I made in Dec 15 and got one reply 5 weeks ago and nothing every since. Emailed him 3 times the past 3 weeks and no reply....all I wanted is an update..is that too much to ask for?


----------



## stevemiddie

eso6686 said:


> Is it just me or trevor never replies to emails? I emailed him about my order I made in Dec 15 and got one reply 5 weeks ago and nothing every since. Emailed him 3 times the past 3 weeks and no reply....all I wanted is an update..is that too much to ask for?


 
  
 Trevor is of course very very busy but send him a PM through this site.


----------



## bimmer100

eso6686 said:


> Is it just me or trevor never replies to emails? I emailed him about my order I made in Dec 15 and got one reply 5 weeks ago and nothing every since. Emailed him 3 times the past 3 weeks and no reply....all I wanted is an update..is that too much to ask for?




Trevor is incredibly busy. If he gave updates to everyone every week than he wouldn't get much work done making cables. Everyone will get their cable in time. Seems to be about 2months or so. And other company's that do cables are around 3-4months wait! Soooo not bad!!! Well worth the wait imho. Trevor does good work and he is constantly trying to play catchup with all the orders he gets. Basically if you're patient, you will get your cable, but if for some reason you feel it's been too long or longer than the expected 2+months approx, shoot him a pm on headfi and he will get back to you. He isn't intentionally ignoring anyone! He is human and some emails get lost or overlooked.


----------



## bimmer100

kkcc said:


> Well for those who are still waiting, let me tease you with what I just found from my mailbox today
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your last quote is so true. Trevor is a skilled craftsman. Sometimes I see people treat him like he is some huge company like Amazon and have unreasonable expectations. He is a one man show that puts out a top quality product. Patience will pay off. Aggressiveness does not.


----------



## TigzStudio

eso6686 said:


>


 
  
 Please send me a PM with your order number, obviously something is wrong here
 and I need to search for your email.


----------



## reddog

bimmer100 said:


> Your last quote is so true. Trevor is a skilled craftsman. Sometimes I see people treat him like he is some huge company like Amazon and have unreasonable expectations. He is a one man show that puts out a top quality product. Patience will pay off. Aggressiveness does not.



Trevor is a master craftsman and thus he does not mass produce mundane crap. If one wants an exquisite, hand crafted cable, then one must wait. I have two great cables Trevor has made for me and would like to get two more lol ( but money is a luxury). Thus just be patient, for your cables to be handcrafted.


----------



## TigzStudio

kkcc said:


> Well for those who are still waiting, let me tease you with what I just found from my mailbox today


 
  
  
 Thanks for taking the time to post and being so patient with your order delivery (and also so kind and cordial in your emails), happy it is safely in hand.
  
 p.s.
  I love that Teal / Aqua like color combo with the steampunk aesthetic on your Noble, very nice.
  
  
 ----------------------
 edit: for everyone else I am back to same day reply time (mostly) for emails, so if you don't get a reply
 definitely use the sites contact form to email, or as a final option PM me.


----------



## kkcc

eso6686 said:


> Is it just me or trevor never replies to emails? I emailed him about my order I made in Dec 15 and got one reply 5 weeks ago and nothing every since. Emailed him 3 times the past 3 weeks and no reply....all I wanted is an update..is that too much to ask for?




I can totally relate to how you feel. I guess I can be patient and laid back as this isn't my first time ordering from Trevor. But hard to do if this is a first time purchase.

LoL I didn't exactly heed my own advise when I ordered by Noble K10 over black friday. While I had plenty experience with ordering CIEMs and the dreaded wait and lead time involved, I still freaked out and send a not too polite email over a silly incident. Knowing full well the backlog that thanksgiving sales is going to create, I wanted to beat the crowd and send in my ear impressions as early as possible. Thus I paid over usd50 for DHL overnight international express and sent my impressions Monday after thanksgiving. Then 2 weeks later, on 15th Dec, I received an "acknowledge email" from Noble saying they "just" received my impressions today when tracking showed it was delivered and signed for on 1st Dec. This being my first time purchase with Noble (and an impulse but no less), I didn't know it was their standard handling to batch impressions they received in their US office and send it to their workshop back to Asia. The acknowledgement is actually from the actual workshop lady. But boy was I feeling furious at that time and thought what kind of "acknowledging 2weeks later to buy time" BS they are pulling on me... Long story short they clarifyed and I apologized and everything turn out well. Those are the gorgerously built K10 with real watch component in the pics I posted.





Hope you get your cable shipped soon and I m quite sure you will enjoy them as much as I do!


----------



## kkcc

tigzstudio said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post and being so patient with your order delivery (and also so kind and cordial in your emails), happy it is safely in hand.




Ok next time I'm going all CAPS and death threats if you don't ship mine IMMEDIATELY! 

But seriously USPS tracking as showing delivery on 8th Mar Tue and it is really a big surprised to got it so quickly! Thanks for the good job!


----------



## sc53

Anyone know if the wait time is just as long for an adapter like a Headthrone? While waiting for my SolvX for PM-1's, I also got HD800S and now want to be able to use my new cable (when it finally arrives) with these phones too! I don't want to keep interrupting Trevor for such questions. I have asked him for updates a lot already but this question I thought I'd ask the forum.


----------



## TigzStudio

Sc please shoot me a PM with your order numbers, I will email you status.


----------



## sling5s

tigzstudio said:


> Sc please shoot me a PM with your order numbers, I will email you status.


 

 Me too! 
 PM sent.


----------



## essentiale

been using the solv x for some time, there seems to be a high pitch noise when I don't play any music in. any ideas what this is about? someone told me it might be due to the cable leaking RF


----------



## Denzelwng4

I just got this Norne Therium...and im lovin it...
 first, is the build and looks of it, the quality of wire that was used is magnificent.


----------



## sling5s

tigzstudio said:


> Please send me a PM with your order number, obviously something is wrong here
> and I need to search for your email.


 

 PM Sent.


----------



## bimmer100

denzelwng4 said:


> I just got this Norne Therium...and im lovin it...
> first, is the build and looks of it, the quality of wire that was used is magnificent.


 
 VERY nice! I love the therium too! I got a 4core for my Fidue a83's with a custom order with TRRS balanced, yet cancelled my order of the LHlabs Geekwave xdf256...so I sent the cable back to Trevor to be reterminated with an eidolic Rhodium TRS silver carbon. I can't wait to get it back. That is a fantastic cable for sure. My A83's never sounded so good. 
 I love how you got a splitter to match your DAP. excellent!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I am absolutely loving my Therium 4 Wire with my Alclair RSM Quads, and in the next week or so I should have a pair of Alclair's new audiophile reference ciems in for review. It truly is one if not the best CIEM cable available!


----------



## Denzelwng4

bimmer100 said:


> VERY nice! I love the therium too! I got a 4core for my Fidue a83's with a custom order with TRRS balanced, yet cancelled my order of the LHlabs Geekwave xdf256...so I sent the cable back to Trevor to be reterminated with an eidolic Rhodium TRS silver carbon. I can't wait to get it back. That is a fantastic cable for sure. My A83's never sounded so good.
> I love how you got a splitter to match your DAP. excellent!


 
 thanx man...goodluck and enjoy your new cable when it arrive


----------



## pannomimi

Thanks Trevor! My Therium Cables arrived today. Can't wait to test it the first chance I get this weekend. I believe the wait will be worth it!


----------



## Hyperbolic

I've been waiting almost three months for my Draug order to come in. Is that normal for Norne?


----------



## EdmontonCanuck

hyperbolic said:


> I've been waiting almost three months for my Draug order to come in. Is that normal for Norne?


 
  
 Just ping him again via email with your order number and Trevor will sort it out. It's normal, but it will be worth the wait


----------



## GrdironTrenches

hyperbolic said:


> I've been waiting almost three months for my Draug order to come in. Is that normal for Norne?


 

 ive been waiting same time frame but not worried about it. the cable will come and i know ill be able to throw away the horrible stock hifiman cable


----------



## Youth

hyperbolic said:


> I've been waiting almost three months for my Draug order to come in. Is that normal for Norne?


 Hopefully it's worth it


----------



## kkcc

Yea wait times vary depending on when you ordered. In my past experiences it is always a longer wait if I ordered around Black Friday or anytime Trevor runs promotion offers. I also recall a longer wait when he transitioned from Norse to Norne.


----------



## Denzelwng4

kkcc said:


> Yea wait times vary depending on when you ordered. In my past experiences it is always a longer wait if I ordered around Black Friday or anytime Trevor runs promotion offers. I also recall a longer wait when he transitioned from Norse to Norne.


 
 kinda agree to this, 
 but sometimes also it's not Norne's side, local courier also make some delays which happens to mine, Trevor delivered it as promised but my local courier made some mess - delay - promises and delayyyy....


----------



## TigzStudio

sling5s said:


> PM Sent.


 
 FedEx tracking sent in email
  

 PM sent, please shoot me your order # in PM
  


grdirontrenches said:


>


 
 Email being sent for you right now. 
  

  
 Will email you update Youth. 
  
  
  

 Thanks to all for hanging in there,
 Feel free to PM / email me if for some reason you do
 not get a reply in a single business day.  Emails can get a day lag sometimes if I am doing a very long build run
 and spend 18 hours in the workshop. 
  
 If you feel like you have been waiting a while, odds are the tracking
 is imminent.  But again please do not hesitate to shoot me an email for update.


----------



## pannomimi

hyperbolic said:


> I've been waiting almost three months for my Draug order to come in. Is that normal for Norne?




I ordered mine during black Friday and they arrived yesterday. So I guess its normal since the orders are quite huge


----------



## TigzStudio

pannomimi said:


> Thanks Trevor! My Therium Cables arrived today. Can't wait to test it the first chance I get this weekend. I believe the wait will be worth it!


 
 YW, thanks for being patient on the wait, look forward to your thoughts.
  


kkcc said:


> Yea wait times vary depending on when you ordered. In my past experiences it is always a longer wait if I ordered around Black Friday or anytime Trevor runs promotion offers. I also recall a longer wait when he transitioned from Norse to Norne.


 
  
 Black Friday is a big part of what caused a pile up on the cable highway, for sure.
  
 Of course everyday I am working toward the goal of dropping lead time.


----------



## GrdironTrenches

Thanks again Tigz you are easy to deal with. Will definitely purchase another cable in a few months


----------



## asphyxiation

Hey Trevor!
  
 Have heard tons of good things about Norne's cables. Just dropped you a PM to clarify some things before ordering! Do take a look when it's convenient for you


----------



## JTabacs

I just received me Vanquish cable for Alpha Prime headphones. Looks amazing, great build quality, and from my initial listening the sound is excellent. Working with Trevor was great to get these made, and I will definitely do further business. Great products and customer experience.


----------



## Mardrommar

I just received my Solv X for my Audeze LCD-X/XC today!
  
 For anyone who browses this thread and is wondering whether or not they should buy a cable from Trevor, I think you should.
  
 He's been a pleasure to deal with since I made my first purchase in late 2014. I sincerely admire his patience and his close eye for detail. I've bought quite a good amount of cables too (waiting for 3 more) and their quality is superb. I tend to go with the Draug2 because I find them the most aesthetically appealing, but I have to say that the build quality and looks of this Solv X are wonderful.
  
 I'll be honest and admit that I'm not the biggest believer in cables improving (at least drastically improving) sound quality, but I can't deny the fact that it genuinely seems like the bass of my Audeze headphones has tightened up with both the Draug2 and now the Solv X.
  
 It might be silly to want aftermarket cables for their looks, but I guess I'd be no different than people who enjoy mechanical keyboards and spend hundreds of dollars on unique keycaps.
  
 TL;DR: Trevor is awesome and Norne Audio does deserve all the praise it gets.
  
 -Dylan


----------



## Khragon

Hi Trevor, 

Pm'ed 

Thanks


----------



## MrDerrick

Hi Tigz, just wanted to confirm an order I placed last week. I know you're busy however wanted to see if there is normally a confirmation email sent after an order is placed? I've got the PayPal email but nothing more than that.


----------



## TigzStudio

mrderrick said:


>


 
 PM sent


----------



## MrDerrick

tigzstudio said:


> PM sent


 
  
 Thanks Trevor! Superb communication.
  
 Will definitely be ordering again very soon.


----------



## Cagin

Teaser pic I got from Jack Vang who's received my Norne Therium cable for the time being (XP with my Zeus).
  
 Flat braid 8 cond. TeCU Eidolic barrel, 2.5mm TRRS Eidolic spacious barrel, black metal triangle Y splitter with red fill logo


----------



## sling5s

tigzstudio said:


> PM sent


 

 Thank you Trevor. My Draug 2 are awesome. PM sent about another question and request.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

My puppy victimized Alclair RSM Quads jus cam back from repair, and once again I am reminded of how poor audio memory can be. Listened to several albums with the stock cable, fantastic I near monitors, plugged in my Threium 4 Wire, oy vey!!!! Huge, wide, deep soundstage, incredible detail, while retaining musicality, Trevor these are the best CIEM Cable made, no doubt. Hope to try the 8 maybe when I do my CIEM Shootout this summer.


----------



## sling5s

Are the Draug 2 already burned in or do they require burn in or do they improve with burn in?
 Honestly they sound great right when I plugged them in unlike the PlusSound cables which required a lot of burn in.


----------



## Jozurr

mardrommar said:


> I just received my Solv X for my Audeze LCD-X/XC today!
> 
> For anyone who browses this thread and is wondering whether or not they should buy a cable from Trevor, I think you should.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can you please share some comparisons between the Draug2 and Solv X?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Mortalcoil

sling5s said:


> Are the Draug 2 already burned in or do they require burn in or do they improve with burn in?
> Honestly they sound great right when I plugged them in unlike the PlusSound cables which required a lot of burn in.


 

  IMO they improve with time.  Its subtle but noticeable.


----------



## Youth

Why would a cable improve over time


----------



## Jozurr

youth said:


> Why would a cable improve over time   :rolleyes:




Because you start getting used to how it sounds


----------



## GrdironTrenches

I received the Zoetic (Hifiman HE-6) black XLR 6 foot cable this afternoon! The quality is well worth waiting for. Actually waiting makes arrival more enjoyable  This cable is so light and the stock Hifiman cable is so stiff in comparison. Rated 10/10, next cable will be like 10 feet long for my Hifiman 560. Trevor hooked it up yo


----------



## sling5s

tigzstudio said:


> PM sent


 

 Hi Trevor,
 Does the "Headthrone Adaptor" convert HD800 Draug 2 or Skoll 2 cable (have both) to JH13pro (for home use mainly)?
 Just want to make sure. And which wire would you recommend? Skoll, Zoetic or Vanquish?
 thanks


----------



## sling5s

Has anyone compared the Solv X vs Silver Dragon (moon audio) for their IEM?  I'm assuming the Therium is better than both.


----------



## Denzelwng4

sling5s said:


> Has anyone compared the Solv X vs Silver Dragon (moon audio) for their IEM?  I'm assuming the Therium is better than both.


 
 I was using Silver Dragon for couple of weeks before I sell it.
 I don't have Solv X but Therium instead. 
  
 Looks: Therium is best
 Quality: i would say silver dragon is build like a tank but not that soft and sometimes not comfortable to wear, Therium really suits my needs
 Sound:  i buy cable for aesthetic mainly, but yes sonically there are some slight difference, high extensions and emphasis - therium is ahead on that mark...to summarize: i like my therium more than my silver dragon.


----------



## Rumiho

Is the Draug V2 still considered the best option for the HD 800's? Finally getting around to upgrading a few pieces of my system and was looking to get a new cable once I get my Bifrost Multibit back.


----------



## markm1

I'm new to the aftermarket cabling thing. I'm comparing Norse with Moon Audio and a few others.
  
 I just purchases a Dharma1000. I've got a balanced DAC/amplifier with balanced and unbalanced HP outs. The balanced are of the 4 pin variety.  I want to be able to connect to my balanced HP out.
  
 I think I want a Draug2 with 4 pin XLR Neutrik terminiation.
  
 Now, if I want to be able to switch from my 4 pin balanced out to another non balanced amplifier for a single ended connecttion, then I need an adapter. Is that correct?
  
 So, looking at the website, they've got adapters by series. So, if I bought the Draug 2 with a 4 pin termination and I wanted an adapter for another single ended non balanced device, I should order a Draug  2 adapter with 4 pin "headphone cable terminaton" (to connect from the end of my  original 4 pin termination) to a Neutrik 1/4 "device end". Does that sound about right?
  
 Good lord!


----------



## Mortalcoil

youth said:


> Why would a cable improve over time


 
  
 Im a believer in cable burn in  (not magic stones or unicorn dust)
  


rumiho said:


> Is the Draug V2 still considered the best option for the HD 800's? Finally getting around to upgrading a few pieces of my system and was looking to get a new cable once I get my Bifrost Multibit back.


 
  
 Yes


----------



## pannomimi

After almost a week of listening I must say that the Therium cables are really great. I ordered my Therium cables on Black Friday, and recently received them last week. I waited anxiously for months but it was totally worth it. What made the waiting easier was Trevor's friendly and reliable customer service. 

Build quality of the Therium cables are excellent; no kinks, very even and very nice braidings. They are also relatively light and flexible, which makes for easy and comfortable listening on the go.

And most importantly, the sound quality! The most obvious improvement was the soundstage and imaging. Simply amazing! Back, Front, Left, Right, Up, Down; all very distinct but well in harmony. The added width and depth makes listening to my CE6P much more immersive. 
Extension on both ends of the spectrum are also well improved, especially in the treble region. The amount of air added here is great if you'd be pairing it with an IEM with a darker sound sig, or just simply want a brighter and more 'airy' sound sig. Very nice micro-detail, accuracy and speed too. The way the bass hits is really addictive. Quick and Solid. Treble is sparkly and energetic, but never sibilant. Sub-bass is solid and ultimately detailed, while mid bass is tight, quick and controlled but never boomy. The sonic qualities and ergonomics of the Therium cables really made my sessions with my CE6P much more enjoyable.

To those still waiting for their orders, hang on! You will be pleasantly surprised when you receive your cables.
Once again, big thanks to Trevor for the great cables and the friendly service. Keep up the good work!

10/10 would order again.


----------



## GrdironTrenches

for sure man, zoetic is so lovely and brings no regrets through the whole process. I developed a sexual fetish touching the cable. going to order draug 2 soon as possible.


----------



## Eric510

Hey everyone - How'd you go about placing the order for your cables? Directly with Trevor (via pm) or through his website? I ask because I tried placing an order yesterday and ran into a bit of a problem getting the cart to show what I was actually trying to purchase. Wasn't allowed to finalize the order without specifying a heatshrink option, despite the fact that I don't want a heatshrink splitter. Am I missing something on the website?


----------



## markm1

I'm interested in the Draug 2, but reading some of these posts has me scratching my head. The work looks beautiful. And, your reviews/comments are glowing. But, it sounds like some of you ordered around Thanksgiving and are getting your cables in March. So, you literally have to wait 4 months after placing an order?! That just seems crazy. Am I missing something?


----------



## TigzStudio

Oye, sorry all didn't reazlie so many posts.
  I have been doing 18-19 hour build sessions (limited breaks) and haven't had time to check the thread or forum as often.  
 Will finish off emails and any RFQ's this evening.
  
  
 Not sure if I will ever have another Black Friday again!
 Was a bit brutal, well at least next time I will know to have the right preparations.
  
 IIf for some reason anyone has not had a reply in 1 business day please send your
 email again (use contact form if possible)
  
  
 Quote:


jtabacs said:


> I just received me Vanquish cable for Alpha Prime headphones. Looks amazing, great build quality, and from my initial listening the sound is excellent. Working with Trevor was great to get these made, and I will definitely do further business. Great products and customer experience.


 
  
 Joe thanks again for your patience on this one, glad your enjoying it so far.
  


mardrommar said:


> I just received my Solv X for my Audeze LCD-X/XC today!
> 
> 
> -Dylan


 
  
 Thanks Dylan, will update you on the remainder of your order ETA soon. 
  


sling5s said:


> Thank you Trevor. My Draug 2 are awesome. PM sent about another question and request.


 
  
 Sling I think I answered the question in email, but not sure, will double check.
  


youth said:


>


 
 tracking coming in email very soon Youth.
  


grdirontrenches said:


> I received the Zoetic (Hifiman HE-6) black XLR 6 foot cable this afternoon! The quality is well worth waiting for. Actually waiting makes arrival more enjoyable  This cable is so light and the stock Hifiman cable is so stiff in comparison. Rated 10/10, next cable will be like 10 feet long for my Hifiman 560. Trevor hooked it up yo


 
  
 Thanks for being so patient Grdiron, I am happy you are liking it.


----------



## eso6686

Disclaimer: This is just my subjective opinion!
  
 Rejoice!!! I finally received my Silvergarde S for my Hek and has had around 50 hours of listening time on it so far/
  
 The short:  WOW this is one of the best cables I have ever owned
  
 To my ears, the stock cable sounded a bit harsh and edgy at the top end and the bass was bit lacking ( like love good punching bass)
  
 The silverguard S deliveries just that and a bit more.
  
 Everything just sounds fuller and more musical ( Again just my personal preference)
  
 It sounds a lot smoother with no loss in resolution and detail. The bass sounds great. Nice and punchy without being boomy
 And the highs... **** ..it is so smooth with plenty of detail. 
 The sound stage which to me is one of the main strengths of the HEK and I am happy to say this has been preserved.
  
 Build quality is top notch. If i were to be really picky then I would say a engrave y spitter would make just the little more perfectly cosmetically. But I am happy with it the way it the way right now.
  
 Although the cable is quite a bit thicker than the OEM cable bit it way way more reflectable making it a lot easier to use and coiling up when not is use.
  
 Compare to competitor like helix cable ( with me greatest respect to them), i find this to be excellent bargain.
  
 At $500 ish it is not cheap by any standard but it is worth every penny. Dont think you can find a better cable at this price point TBH.
  
 Yes the wait was longer then expected but it was worth it.
  
 Well done Trevor, you have earned my greatest respect!
  
 I am now tempted to try out the Silvergarde s interconnect...lol


----------



## Telacap99

BTW any plans for JH sirens series in the near future?


----------



## thecrow

I'm considering a silvergarde s cable over draug2 for my hd800's

I have the wa2 with various tubes and a Metrum hex dac that has a great natural sound. 

My setup is not overly tubey but I would describe it as havinging a good - very good level of detail and naturalness.
Tube combos I have offer set ups that have very high detail that can sometimes be a little too bright on that hd800 treble peak to more punchy meatier setups and some nice combos in between. So my highest detail tube set up can be toned back a touch by rolling in the driver tubes that offer a slightly rolled off higher end. 

I'm thinking the silvergarde s will give me extra detail and extended highs and lows and I can use my tubes to tweak my sound from there. 

Any experienced views on my thinking? Wondering what the difference between the draug2 and silvergarde might be on the mids and bottom end. I'm thinking the silvergarde will have extended and more detailed bottom end and the draug will be a bit more meaty

I think Trevor sees it working potentially OK either way

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## markm1

bimmer100 said:


> I have used the Zoetic cable and the Draug2 on a pair of HD800's. The Draug2 is significantly better matched for the HD800. The Zoetic is much better for the Hifiman HE560 imho. Draug2 really just sounds great with the HD800. No denying that.  It is pretty expensive but worth it. Too bad you need such a long run for that cable, it does get pretty expensive @9ft.


 

 I have the same question for my ENIGMAcoustics Dharma1000. It's a difficult decision on two fronts:
  
 1. I've never ordered an after market before and my principle reason is to go from single ended to balanced due to the hub of my system, the Nuprime DAC-10H which is a DAC/preamp and balanced HP amp that I use with both speakers and Headphones. Now, I've got the HP that warrants a better cable accessing the balanced HP out.
 .
 2. The Dharma is relatively new and there's not much precedent/history of impressions relative to cables to go on.
  
 the Dharma is sometimes compared to the HD800. It's neutral IMO rather than bright, but the mids feel pushed forward slightly. Clear strengths are the electrostatic component of the hybrid driver-inner detail and transparency in the mids/trebles is terrific. Soundstage is strong.
  
 The sub base extension in the week point. Mid bass, tight, balanced and plentiful. But, there is some roll off in the lower regions/extension.
  
 I'd love to tighten/enhance the bass which is fine for most genres but does roll off-lacking in genres like EDM, doom metal and hip-hop, and I'd like to smooth out the mids just a little without loosing detail retrieval.
  
 My hunch is to go with the Draug2, but I would clearly save some $ with the Zoetic.
  
 Any thoughts?


----------



## asphyxiation

I'm just here to put in a good word for Trevor because that man deserves it.
  
 Was on the market searching for balanced cables for my K10s + a newly acquired Onkyo DP X1 and came across Trevor's cables (no thanks to Head-fi!) and some friends. Dropped Trevor a PM and an e-mail regarding some questions about the Therium series and the lead-time. Long story short, I was very impressed by the level of personalised service and the prompt response from Trevor despite him being so busy over the long list of orders (another sign of a great product!). Just processed my order tonight and suffice to say that I'm a happy customer even before receiving the cable!
  
 Will see if I'll have the time to do a short comparison between the TWag V2 that I'm coming from (single-ended though) and the balanced Therium when it comes!
  
 Thanks Trev, can't wait to receive the cables!


----------



## zelman

Hi Folks-
  
 Just wanted to add to the praise of Trevor's work- the 4-wire Therium cable has been a really big improvement over the stock cable for my Shure 846's. Since receiving them about 2 weeks ago I have heard a significant improvement in all of the areas you'd expect- treble extension, wider soundstage, more "immediacy" to the midrange and a more defined low end. Also, I'm super impressed with how comfortable the cables are (especially when compared to stock)- it's easy to forget that they're there.
  
 Thanks Trevor!


----------



## Elric

I have the 4 strand Therium for my UE-900s and then put on my Fidue A83's and absolutely love them. (picked them up at the Seattle Meetup back in June?) and I forgot to post a review back then 
  
 I recieved a pair of the updated HE400i in december and am slowly saving money to get rid of the stock cable.  Are there any recommendations for a cable?  Should I just go for the Solv X?
  
 Thank You.


----------



## Richsvt

I have the Solv X for my 400i and it is an excellent replacement. I highly recommend.


----------



## bimmer100

elric said:


> I have the 4 strand Therium for my UE-900s and then put on my Fidue A83's and absolutely love them. (picked them up at the Seattle Meetup back in June?) and I forgot to post a review back then
> 
> I recieved a pair of the updated HE400i in december and am slowly saving money to get rid of the stock cable.  Are there any recommendations for a cable?  Should I just go for the Solv X?
> 
> Thank You.




Hey Elric! Hope all is well. Glad to hear you are loving your therium! I sent mine back to get re terminated for my fidue a83's. I had a trrs balanced 3.5 and now want normal 3.5mm. I cancelled my order of the LH labs geekwave . Anyhow. The cable was awesome! But hated using an adapter all the time. The geekwave never was made and still "in the making" and I think it's been almost 2 years ? Nuts...
Well I asked Trevor his recommendation on the 400i, will let you know when I hear.
I would guess a Zoetic from what I know, but the Zoetic pairs well with most everything and as the comfort factor too! It's pure textile! No plastic like insulation, double fabric basically. And carbon cores. The cable sounds stellar with most cans


----------



## pavement714

Looking for an update on my Zoetic, should be finished soon according to my original order!


----------



## TigzStudio

pavement714 said:


>


 
 Pave PM sent
  
  
  
  
 To everyone else:
  
 I am now getting a chance to finish emails for the past day,
 so replies will be incoming.


----------



## Flisker

Hey guys,
  
 I'm considering buying my first aftermarket cable and would like to ask if anyone could share their thoughts on pairing Norne Audio - Vanquish Series with LCD-3F .
  
 This is really one nice looking cable, but will there be any difference in terms of sound ? 
  
 My current setup is Bifrost Uber - Lyr - LCD-3F.
  

  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## kino lau

I found Norne Audio completely by chance two days ago and have been nothing less than blown away by the attention Trevor has given to answering my questions. I pulled the trigger on an 8 wire Therium cable for my 846's the next day. The only reason it took me a day was because I needed to choose a 3.5mm termination and splitter combination that I knew I'd be happy with down the road.
 I'm pretty jacked over the whole transaction so far, seeing as I hadn't planned on buying a new cable when this past weekend started.
  
 Walt


----------



## bimmer100

Tim to share some photos of Trevor's excellent craftsmanship!
Cables are as follows.

For hd800: 
7ft grey/black draug2 with black stealth aluminum splitter, eidolic 4pin tellerium copper/gold plated xlr. 

For edition X:
7ft silvergarde S grey/black herringbone - same tecu 4pin as other cable.

Misc adapters:
Custom made silvergarde S :
reverse phase right channel only with special silver bling sleeve. Red sleeve to designate right channel special adapter for RPT.

Other adapter is a nice dual3pin to 4pin xlr adapter: using valab carbon fiber barrels with tellerium copper and rhodium plated pins. Sleeve is grey/black herring bone to match edition X cable.


----------



## MattTCG

^^wow, those are beautiful! Trevor is the master craftsman for sure. I've got a few things coming in also and will post back.


----------



## GrdironTrenches

draug is sexy thanks for the preview. I almost purchased one last week but need to clear bills first


----------



## bimmer100

grdirontrenches said:


> draug is sexy thanks for the preview. I almost purchased one last week but need to clear bills first




Yes! I really like the grey/black draug and also the brown/black draug with wood splitter and when paired with some cans that have wood cups!


----------



## GrdironTrenches

bimmer100 said:


> Yes! I really like the grey/black draug and also the brown/black draug with wood splitter and when paired with some cans that have wood cups!




can you perhaps provide a picture of the black/dark grey draugs. Grey is posted with red and some other color on the site. I'm debating going with an all black splitter or maybe the new chrome splitter


----------



## bimmer100

grdirontrenches said:


> can you perhaps provide a picture of the black/dark grey draugs. Grey is posted with red and some other color on the site. I'm debating going with an all black splitter or maybe the new chrome splitter




Was the one I just posted not clear enough when you enlarge it to the original size? Or are you asking for more than the photos I already posted?

The website has a couple photos of the black and dark grey one too. I believe same options as mine too.. With the stealth splitter.


----------



## GrdironTrenches

bimmer100 said:


> Was the one I just posted not clear enough when you enlarge it to the original size? Or are you asking for more than the photos I already posted?
> 
> The website has a couple photos of the black and dark grey one too. I believe same options as mine too.. With the stealth splitter.


 
 They are clear now now that im home instead of using a 5 inch phone. Them cables aint bad at all


----------



## songmic

It has been 6 weeks since I ordered the Draug v2 for my HD800S. I've sent two emails to Trevor during that time but no reply... approximately how long did it take for you guys who received yours?


----------



## Richsvt

I ordered my Draug 2 at about the same time. I think I remember seeing that the estimate was going to be about the end of April. Fear not, Trevor will come through. He may be working on your cable at this moment. The time it takes him to answer emails is time taking him away from building cables. I've ordered several times from him and even though the wait is tough, the end result is a beautifully crafted cable. Good things come to those who wait...


----------



## guzmanatm

songmic said:


> It has been 6 weeks since I ordered the Draug v2 for my HD800S. I've sent two emails to Trevor during that time but no reply... approximately how long did it take for you guys who received yours?


 
 I ordered mid-January and my Draug 2 took around 8 weeks to arrive. However, I didn't opt for a splitter which could have made my order a bit easier/quicker to process.
  
 Trust me I know the wait seems long, but it is not at all unusual for custom high-end headphone cables. When I was shopping around there was always a lengthy lead time for quality products. For example, I've been waiting over 8 weeks for a simple 4'' XLR adapter from another cable company who shall remain nameless. Patience is the name of the game...
  
 Like many others have said, the wait is worth it. If you don't receive a response within 24 hours from Trevor try sending him a PM here on head-fi and follow up with another email.


----------



## GrdironTrenches

Yes shoot him a PM. Trevor will definitely come through with the order. I waited about 10 weeks because of Black Friday rush. Cable making just takes time. The craftsmanship is well worth it


----------



## ufospls2

Got my little adapter from Trevor. A+ Service, and work. Would recommend for all your cable needs. Even came in a cool little Norne Audio Pouch!


----------



## pippen99

grdirontrenches said:


> Yes shoot him a PM. Trevor will definitely come through with the order. I waited about 10 weeks because of Black Friday rush. Cable making just takes time. The craftsmanship is well worth it


 
 I second all that has been said.  I just got back from the Nashville meet and there were several cans there with Draug cables.  The build quality is second to none.  Also know that the Draug is the most difficult and labor intensive cable to build of all that Trevor offers


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Make that x3, I now own two pairs of Draug 2, Therium and 8 wire Vorpal, I won't go anywhere else for cables, Trevor is the best in the business.


----------



## Sivert

songmic said:


> It has been 6 weeks since I ordered the Draug v2 for my HD800S. I've sent two emails to Trevor during that time but no reply... approximately how long did it take for you guys who received yours?


 
 I placed my order 3 months ago. I'm hoping it will be shipped soon.


----------



## Denzelwng4

sivert said:


> I placed my order 3 months ago. I'm hoping it will be shipped soon.


 
  


songmic said:


> It has been 6 weeks since I ordered the Draug v2 for my HD800S. I've sent two emails to Trevor during that time but no reply... approximately how long did it take for you guys who received yours?


 
 based on my experience it's been 4 weeks but sometimes Trevor side is quite fast but each countries have their own custom policies that may cause the delay.


----------



## Sivert

denzelwng4 said:


> based on my experience it's been 4 weeks but sometimes Trevor side is quite fast but each countries have their own custom policies that may cause the delay.


 
 I'm in the U.S.


----------



## grownmansport

I'm in the US as well and placed an order 10 weeks ago.  No sign of my cables yet... I get that he is a master craftsman and the cables are worth the wait, but this is way longer than the "4-5 weeks" mentioned on the website.


----------



## pavement714

grownmansport said:


> I'm in the US as well and placed an order 10 weeks ago.  No sign of my cables yet... I get that he is a master craftsman and the cables are worth the wait, but this is way longer than the "4-5 weeks" mentioned on the website.


 

 Have you been in touch with him? Not defending the fact you have to, but getting periodic updates from Trevor (his response times were quite good) helped me not get too frustrated with the process. Mine took about 41 days total from ordering, and I got a very basic customization.


----------



## grownmansport

pavement714 said:


> Have you been in touch with him? Not defending the fact you have to, but getting periodic updates from Trevor (his response times were quite good) helped me not get too frustrated with the process. Mine took about 41 days total from ordering, and I got a very basic customization.I


 
 I reached out to him via the website and got no response.  I'm planning on trying again soon, but I'm beginning to think that a 3-month wait is not out of the ordinary so I'm not panicking just yet.


----------



## kino lau

Life happens. I had what I considered good communication last week when I was placing my order. I haven't heard back about a question I aske


----------



## TigzStudio

Apologies for the delay I recently had to deal with some emergency dental work combined with getting taxes done (quite the combo), so emails
 have not been the quickest for everyone, but I did get about 100 emails answered in the past 3 days.  I am going through to see
 what I missed.  Otherwise send me a PM or another email.  I always try to get to emails the same day, so if it goes longer than
 that just send me another one to bump.  In rare cases it can go to the wrong folder or spam, so to ensure this does not
 happen use the contact form on the site. 
  
 Quote:


ufospls2 said:


> Got my little adapter from Trevor. A+ Service, and work. Would recommend for all your cable needs. Even came in a cool little Norne Audio Pouch!


 
 Thanks UFO, appreciate the support.
  


pippen99 said:


> I second all that has been said.  I just got back from the Nashville meet and there were several cans there with Draug cables.  The build quality is second to none.  Also know that the Draug is the most difficult and labor intensive cable to build of all that Trevor offers


 
  
 Thanks pippen, and someday the draug 2 may end up not being offered anymore as it is very hard to sustain labor wise and is sort of a clog in the pipes production wise.  While this would be sad for me personally as its my own creation (hate to see it go), it may have to be a reality at some point. 
 At the very least price may raise on it due to the labor being utilized. 
  


sivert said:


>


 
 Yours is set to go out today or tomorrow, and compensation will be sent for the longer delay if it has not been already.
  


songmic said:


>


 
 Songmic, I know who you are as you are a customer multiple times in the past years, I do not see your email but will check now.
 Draug 2 do have the longest wait times due to the insane labor on the build and popularity.   
 I will get you an email soon with an update. 
  


grownmansport said:


>


 
 Please send me a PM, if you have already I will check on this and see why it is not shipped.
 We did have a wood splitter delay on some orders, and also a parts delay for a few others. 
  


kino lau said:


> Life happens. I had what I considered good communication last week when I was placing my order. I haven't heard back about a question I aske


 
  
 Kino, please shoot me a PM with your order number or email
 so I can search my inbox in regards to your question.  Apologies if the questions was missed.
  
  
  
 To all waiting:
  
 The bottom line is, as long as you have an order in, you will be getting your cable shipped out.
 It is not my goal to have people unhappy having to wait for their cable, and given the high demand I am doing my best to meet the ship times.
 When they are missed I typically always compensate in some fashion (upgraded shipping, coupon code, etc.). 
  
 But I am glad to say that things are getting quicker everyday right now (apart from this recent unexpected event to interrupt my build schedule),
 things are still on good pace to get the backlog back to where it should be.  Please email via contact form on the site with your order number for status update and you should get reply today.
  
  
 I will be replying to PM's now, and checking for any missed emails.  
 Again if your email has not been answered in a day just send it again or use the contact form to send
 the email to make sure I do get it.


----------



## Mardrommar

To those who were nervous or had their doubts, this is why you should feel comfortable purchasing a cable from Trevor!

He genuinely cares and is proud of his cables/offerings. You don't often see such a personalized method for dealing with customers.


----------



## MattTCG

mardrommar said:


> To those who were nervous or had their doubts, this is why you should feel comfortable purchasing a cable from Trevor!
> 
> He genuinely cares and is proud of his cables/offerings. You don't often see such a personalized method for dealing with customers.


 
  
 Big +1. Trevor is truly an honest and hard working guy. I've bought cables from him for years now and have recommended him to friends many times over. In fairness, he has more business than he can get to. I see him making moves to increase his efficiency and I think that the wait times will be appreciably less once he's caught up, IMHO. 
  
 For those who are still waiting, hang in there! Trevor will get to you and I think that you'll be receiving the finest craftsmanship on the market.


----------



## 435090

Agreed, it took a little extra time to get the cable I had ordered from him, but it was totally worth it. It's absolutely a premium product. No regrets.


----------



## songmic

Got a reply from Trevor. As a returning customer for several years, I can definitely vouch for the quality and craftsmanship of his cables. He didn't used to be this busy back in the old days, must be swamped with all the work and emails now that the popularity of Norse/Norne has spread far and wide.
  
 My Draug v2 will be shipped out next week.


----------



## Jozurr

bimmer100 said:


> Tim to share some photos of Trevor's excellent craftsmanship!
> Cables are as follows.
> 
> For hd800:
> ...


 
  
  
 How do you like the silvergrade S? What is the pricing on these, I couldnt find them on the website.


----------



## Eric510

If also like to give Trevor some credit where credit is due. I've worked with about 4 different custom cable makers over the years... now, what I'm about to say is a very general statement but needs to be said - most cable makers are terrible at getting back to folks. For one reason or another, they just are. Trevor is the one glaring exception to that norm. I mean, I emailed him yesterday and heard back in a couple of hours. The last time we emailed (about two weeks ago) he was just as responsive. This level of contact/communication is unheard of in the world of cable making (from what I've seen, anyway). Honestly, this cable order has been the least stressful order yet, and if all goes well with the new cable once I receive it, he'll have a customer for life. 

Just wanted to lend some support. I know some of ya are waiting for a while now but, at least we know why the the delay happened, that he's totally trying his hardest to fulfill orders ASAP, and heck; he's also compensating folks for the delay. Can't ask for anything more, really.


----------



## proedros

looking for a nice cable to beef up the midrange on a kinda v-shaped , but still great sounding CIEM 
  
 2-pin socket (like UM/CA) and zx2-trrs termination is also required

 which ciem cable  would you suggest guys ?
  
 thanx


----------



## Denzelwng4

proedros said:


> looking for a nice cable to beef up the midrange on a kinda v-shaped , but still great sounding CIEM
> 
> 2-pin socket (like UM/CA) and zx2-trrs termination is also required
> 
> ...


 
 go for Therium


----------



## 520RanchBro

Just ordered a Vanquish for my HE-400i and 400, looking forward to receiving it! Love that the adapters are offered so I can just use one cable and use adapters as needed if I end up with a different brand of headphones in the future.


----------



## pavement714

Just wanted to add another happy customer post! My Zoetic cable for my HE1000 continues to amaze me. I was quite skeptical going from the stock cable to my first custom cable, which I loved, and I was even more skeptical about going from that to the Zoetic. (Norne's refund policy was a big factor in me ordering, but after listening I'm not going to have to use it!). It's astonishing how engaging and clear and smooth music sounds now. I can't recommend buying Trevor's cables enough for TOTL cans.


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

Anyone , should i get norne cable or toxic cable


----------



## TigzStudio

songmic said:


>


 
 Thanks Song, your tracking will be sent soon.


jozurr said:


> How do you like the silvergrade S? What is the pricing on these, I couldnt find them on the website.


 
 Once this SG-S clear edition is in stock this coming week it will be listed on the site.  The original version has been email orders only for a while. 
  
  


eric510 said:


>


 
 Thanks Eric for the post and kind remarks.  You will have an email soon. 
  


pavement714 said:


> Just wanted to add another happy customer post! My Zoetic cable for my HE1000 continues to amaze me. I was quite skeptical going from the stock cable to my first custom cable, which I loved, and I was even more skeptical about going from that to the Zoetic. (Norne's refund policy was a big factor in me ordering, but after listening I'm not going to have to use it!). It's astonishing how engaging and clear and smooth music sounds now. I can't recommend buying Trevor's cables enough for TOTL cans.


 
  
 Happy to hear it thanks Pave 
  
  
 To all: 
  
 After shipping today I will make sure there are no more emails left needed to be answered,
 if you do not receive a reply tonight please PM me with your email address or send another email
 via site contact form.  
  
 Thank you to all for the patience and support along the way.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

@TigzStudio I've send you a mail with the confirmation of payment. Please confirm if you have gotten it. thanks.


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

Hi. Does anyone know why i cant find the silvergarde cable on norne audio website ?


----------



## Denzelwng4

ilovemusic0822 said:


> Hi. Does anyone know why i cant find the silvergarde cable on norne audio website ?


 
 maybe it's discontinued already. try to email Trevor...


----------



## thecrow

ilovemusic0822 said:


> Hi. Does anyone know why i cant find the silvergarde cable on norne audio website ?


I believe it's available just not on the website yet. 
So not sure how readily available.


----------



## essentiale

I'm pretty sure it just isn't updated on the website yet. You'll have to email Trevor for details. He had just mailed my Silvergardes out.


----------



## TigzStudio

Lots of tracking coming to folks today through Wed.
_(also for those waiting on reterminations, they should pretty much all be sent out this week)_
  
 In regards to Silvergarde S, it will be listed on the site around 05/01-05/04.
 For right now it is email only to order, this will be a long standing cable offering (will not discontinue)
  
 Will be trying to get to the rest of the email inquiries today in a few hours.


----------



## 520RanchBro

tigzstudio said:


> Lots of tracking coming to folks today through Wed.
> _(also for those waiting on reterminations, they should pretty much all be sent out this week)_
> 
> In regards to Silvergarde S, it will be listed on the site around 05/01-05/04.
> ...


 
 In my initial automated email after my order it stated it would be shipped in 12-19 days, should I assume it may be a little longer of a wait while you catch up? I ordered mine on the 18th.


----------



## TigzStudio

520ranchbro said:


>


 
 Please PM or email me your order number, that time frame should be only for Oppo PM3 right now. 
 Once you send me your order number I will get you details in email.


----------



## 520RanchBro

tigzstudio said:


> Please PM or email me your order number, that time frame should be only for Oppo PM3 right now.
> Once you send me your order number I will get you details in email.


 
 Done. Appreciate the responsiveness!


----------



## Eric510

Finally getting to spend some time with my new Zoetic cable for my HE1000. Received shipped on them while I was out of town (arg!).
 It's a truly wonderful cable. I looks, feels, and sounds exactly as I hoped it would.
  
 Trevor - You've got a customer for life. Thanks!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

eric510 said:


> Finally getting to spend some time with my new Zoetic cable for my HE1000. Received shipped on them while I was out of town (arg!).
> It's a truly wonderful cable. I looks, feels, and sounds exactly as I hoped it would.
> 
> Trevor - You've got a customer for life. Thanks!!!




Congrats on the purchase, very happy with my Zoetic for HEK as well.


----------



## MattTCG

Zoetik working very nicely for me with ETHER. Zoetik seems to be a mostly neutral cable, good air and let's the best in the headphone come through.


----------



## Jozurr

What is the difference between the Arcane and the Silvergrade S?


----------



## h8dk97

ilovemusic0822 said:


> Hi. Does anyone know why i cant find the silvergarde cable on norne audio website ?


 
  
 I've ordered silvergarde s clear two weeks ago via email. Sent an email to Trevor yesterday to check how it's progressing but haven't had a response yet. Hopefully he'll find time soon...


----------



## TigzStudio

PM sent
  


h8dk97 said:


>


 
 I am replying to all emails from late yesterday and today this evening PST
 While I try to get to things within a few hours (and same day) it certainly does not always happen when super busy.
 If ever an email goes 24 hours without a reply, please feel free to send it again or use the contact form on
 the site as well.


----------



## nicolo

Does anyone have the Eternus cable. Just wanted to get one for my new Hifiman Edition X headphones. Thanks in advance for sharing any impressions.


----------



## hifuguy

What is the prevailing wisdom and guidance for the best sounding Norne cable for use with the MrSpeaker's ETHER?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Richsvt

That's a great question. I decided to go with the Draug 2 from the reviews it has gotten, hopefully will get it soon...


----------



## imac2much

Seems like most people recommend either the Draug 2 or Zoetic for Ether and Ether C.  I ordered the Draug 2 for that extra body and low-end.


----------



## Jalo

Out of curiosity, is the Therium 8 braids silver litz cable the same cable as the DHC 8 braid silver litz.  They look almost exactly the same.


----------



## TigzStudio

richsvt said:


>


 
 Email Sent Rich.
  


jalo said:


>


 
 There are a number of 8-wire cables out there with clear dielectrics, they tend to look alike as there are only so many ways you braid 8 wires together.
 We have used the square 8 braid on our very first fullsize cable release back in 2010, and always preferred it since then.  Have also used it on various series through the years.
 Designs on all these cables out there are different and unique (various factors at play... gauge, strand design, core, diameter, purity, dielectric type, etc).
 If you would like more detailed specs. on any configuration just shoot me an email via contact form on our site and I will get back to you in depth when I get a chance.


----------



## Jalo

Thanks, I just placed an order.


----------



## gintamafans

tigzstudio said:


> Email Sent Rich.
> 
> There are a number of 8-wire cables out there with clear dielectrics, they tend to look alike as there are only so many ways you braid 8 wires together.
> We have used the square 8 braid on our very first fullsize cable release back in 2010, and always preferred it since then.  Have also used it on various series through the years.
> ...


 
  
 If those details were posted on the website would be great, because now we only see cable differences in the use of material on the website. With more detailed specs I think customers will be more willing to the product.


----------



## Richsvt

Just placed an order for the Vorpal to replace the Tinsel Wire on my new Campfire Jupiter. Can't wait to see what these can do. I know from my own experience that Trevor will create another masterpiece and have me in sonic heaven soon...


----------



## proedros

Hello , i need some help here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  i am looking for a cable for my 2 ciems and i want to ask you which one of *Norne audio* would be better suited for them
  
 one is a very nice but *v-shaped* ciem and i need a cable to *beef up the mids* 

 the other is *NT6* which is considered a TOTL bright CIEM and i need something that would probably *control the highs and beef up the mids*
  
 which cable would you suggest  ? what sound changes do you perceive when using it ?
  
 cheers


----------



## stevemiddie

proedros said:


> Hello , i need some help here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I suggest you go ask on the other forums regarding Teds cables.........This is the forum for Norse audio which I highly recommend by the way.


----------



## proedros

stevemiddie said:


> I suggest you go ask on the other forums regarding Teds cables.........This is the forum for Norse audio which I highly recommend by the way.


 
  
 it was a typo , i fixed it so feel free to recommend whichever cable you think suits my needs


----------



## grownmansport

I recently received my 2.5mm balanced Vanquish cables which I ordered in February to use with my Ultrasone Edition 5.  I wanted lightweight cables that look and sound good, and these are perfect... beautiful build quality with solid connectors, and very soft/flexible!  Many thanks to Trevor for his great workmanship and customer service.


----------



## Yozora

Recently got the 4-wire Therium cable for my K10s. Definitely noticing an improvement in detail coming from the stock cable. Plus the thing is a work of art! Props to Trevor for his excellent customer service and craftsmanship!


----------



## Richsvt

love the silver/black splitter...very nice


----------



## Youth

Just want to give credit to Trevor. I bought the Draug 2 cable and have been using it for some time now with my HD650. I really like how it looks, you can see there's been put alot of work into it. Feels solid as well. On top of that his treatment of me as a customer was excellent during the proces and I can only recommend his service to others. My next cable purchase will be from him again that's for sure. Thumbs up from me.


----------



## Jalo

Has anyone ever compare the difference between the 4, 6, and 8 braids Therium Silver Litz? If so, what is the difference and why? Why is 8 braids better than 6 which is then better than 4, assuming that is true solely due to the costs?


----------



## Mardrommar

jalo said:


> Has anyone ever compare the difference between the 4, 6, and 8 braids Therium Silver Litz? If so, what is the difference and why? Why is 8 braids better than 6 which is then better than 4, assuming that is true solely due to the costs?


 

 Thicker is always better.


----------



## Jalo

Yes I get than from the price of each version but why is it better technically given every thing is equal? And if we the same reasoning shouldn't we go for the 10 or 12 braids versions?


----------



## kino lau

jalo said:


> Yes I get than from the price of each version but why is it better technically given every thing is equal? And if we the same reasoning shouldn't we go for the 10 or 12 braids versions?


 
  
 More conductive material relates directly to less signal restriction. I have yet to compare my 8 wire to my previous 4 wire silver litz from another vendor. I think that the main question would be "if" our ears are capable of detecting the differences from 4 to 6 to 8 wire? That would be a completely personal decision, based on what steps you're willing to take to make sure you're not missing anything.


----------



## Windrunner

Glad to hear everyone has had excellent success with Trevor! I'll admit I was getting worried. I ordered the Draug V2 in December and still haven't received it yet.
  
 Hoping to be admiring my new cable very soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 ----
 Foobar2000 => Schiit Wyrd => Schiit Gungnir Multibit => Schiit Mjolnir 2 => Matched 1975 HG Reflektor Silver SWGP => HE-1000


----------



## gintamafans

windrunner said:


> Glad to hear everyone has had excellent success with Trevor! I'll admit I was getting worried. I ordered the Draug V2 in December and still haven't received it yet.
> 
> Hoping to be admiring my new cable very soon!
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Just send an email to ask Trevor about your order, you should be able to get an reply today or tomorrow.


----------



## TigzStudio

windrunner said:


>


 
 PM sent


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

yozora said:


> Recently got the 4-wire Therium cable for my K10s. Definitely noticing an improvement in detail coming from the stock cable. Plus the thing is a work of art! Props to Trevor for his excellent customer service and craftsmanship!


 

 How long did you wait for this cable?


----------



## DC5Zilla

What's the current lead time for Draug 2 cable like?  I already have one for my Noble but need another one for my headphone.  Is it going to be more than a month?


----------



## Yozora

ilovemusic0822 said:


> How long did you wait for this cable?


 

 About 3 weeks.


----------



## Richsvt

dc5zilla said:


> What's the current lead time for Draug 2 cable like?  I already have one for my Noble but need another one for my headphone.  Is it going to be more than a month?




It is Trevor's most time and labor intensive set-up. I would say minimum 8-10 weeks. Perfection cannot be rushed.


----------



## ajlong12

Yes I ordered a 9ft Draug v2, three months ago today and still patiently waiting. I know it will be awesome so I don't mind.


----------



## Skooks

I know it must be frustrating for those who have waited weeks to get their Norne cable... but, it's worth the wait! I have been buying and using Trevor Goldman's cables almost since he started making headphone cables... and not one has ever been less than expected. Trevor is a perfectionist in cable building. I don't go by looks, maybe as some of you, but I go by what I can hear. But, in either looks or quality of sound, it's there... spot on! And, I don't think you can beat the price for the same quality.


----------



## DocD

Ordered a Silvergarde cable on Black Friday 2015 - got it today. Almost 6 months... 

Have several of Trevor's cables. Vorpal, Draugh, Theruim. All great - but to wait this long... You have to thinks seriously about it before pulling the trigger.


----------



## bimmer100

docd said:


> Ordered a Silvergarde cable on Black Friday 2015 - got it today. Almost 6 months...
> 
> Have several of Trevor's cables. Vorpal, Draugh, Theruim. All great - but to wait this long... You have to thinks seriously about it before pulling the trigger.




I own a whole lot of Norne cables and the wait varies. But I do know for fact that the Black Friday special was a huge mistake as it cause an uncontrollable wave over overflowing/snowballing of orders and confusion. He has been working his ass off from 16-20 hours a day since then to catch up. Unfortunately some orders fell through the cracks and mistakes happened. As he is only human. As some may think he is a robot and has help doing the production. The truth is, he does 95% of it himself. He has one guy that braids draug cables... That's it. 
It seems Trevor is just getting close to catching up since the Black Friday disaster. I would put money on it that that will be the last Black Friday special ever... Seriously.  so on the bright side, at least you got a killer discount. 
I have a few things I'm waiting on, and I've even waited similar time frames for some items, but mostly due to "human error" and I'm pretty understanding and reasonable. I know that patience and positive communication with Trevor has always paid off and he has always taken care of me and delivered a top grade product! I wouldn't think twice about continuing to order cables from him in the future.

Btw!?? What do you think of your new silvergarde S cable?! I have one for my edition X and must say it truly is an amazingly good cable that synergizes well with the HEX. 
My Draug2 and HD800 also are a match made in heaven. Along with about a half dozen adapters, and several other headphone cables I have and had over the years. Norne continues to impress me. I was that guy who didn't believe in cables.... Then Trevor came along and quickly made me a believer!


----------



## DocD

Not saying I will not order from him again. Just others beware need to make an informed decision about where to buy from all things considered. 

Thing is - that after waiting that long the cable it arrived terminated incorrectly, so not sure what to do about that. Have mailed Trevor about it. 

So I cannot really say about the cable sound as 
1. It is brand new and silver takes a long while to settle/ burn in 
2. It is currently terminated for Ether C so "bright" cable on bright cans - synergy certainly is not great at the moment.


----------



## TigzStudio

docd said:


>


 
 Doc
  
 PM Sent,  Not sure how this happened, unless perhaps it was
 a change from original order spec. later on and the update to the order somehow got missed, etc. 
  
 Regardless it will be taken care of asap.


----------



## TigzStudio

As far as waits go, the goal is to have a max wait for most series of 6 weeks in June ( exception being longer wait D2 if any of them remain).
 I am very confident this will be kept to by that time (if in june you have an order that has gone longer than this email me asap). 
 The goal is to make the longer waits a thing of the past of course, and that is always being worked on
 as it is the primary goal with so much increase in demand.  When you experience growing pains you have to find ways to compensate
 and that is what was being worked on. 
  
 Draug 2 by that point will likely be pulled from availability as well to make sure things stay quicker, a bit sad, but is what it is.  It may come back in a year if I figure out
 how to achieve desired speeds with it in place (two people helping with Draug 2 because of its labor just isn't really feasible). 
 Definitely D2 have had their own waiting line, and a very long wait because of the labor/demand.


----------



## TigzStudio

docd said:


>


 
 Email was found and replied to, assigned tracking was sent on your replacement package, and they are being given a free upgrade.
 Further, a compensation refund was sent on your order for the hassle/error (missing your change from originally ordered spec. Ether to a new desired termination type later on).


----------



## DC5Zilla

docd said:


> Ordered a Silvergarde cable on Black Friday 2015 - got it today. Almost 6 months...
> 
> Have several of Trevor's cables. Vorpal, Draugh, Theruim. All great - but to wait this long... You have to thinks seriously about it before pulling the trigger.




Thanks for the information! I will go with different route for next purchase although I know norne quality already with my 8c cable/rca interconnect... They are simply brilliant, first time I've ever noticed a difference with cable


----------



## DocD

Quick update - Trevor responded very promptly. Getting the issues sorted out.


----------



## Cagin

Got united with my Therium cable at long last   They had a bit of an adventure before their arrival. 
  
 The flat braiding is everything I had wished. So damn beautiful. 
  
 I admit it wasn't wise of me to request going flat for L + R after the split haha, lesson learned for next order, will opt for round Milloit braiding for 4 conductor situations. I still believe flat is fabulous for 8 and 6 (what's nice with 6 is that the L + R parts are also beautiful with 3 flat braids)^^ 
  
 The Eidolic  2.5mm TRRS spacious barrel is the best thing made for the Onkyo DP-X1. No movement, perfectly flush. And doesn't unplug itself with minor movements. It also matches the black and red color scheme of my Dignis case 0
  
 I may try to find an alternative to the 2pin Eidolic barrels though. The barrel on the right side isn't sitting flush to the connector, it even slide down today while trying to remove the cables from my ciem.
 An L shaped overmould would put my mind at ease.
  
 I deeply appreciate its low microphonic quality, I plan to do lots of walking with it 
  
  



  
 I need a lot more time before I say anything about sound. I wanted this cable to try balanced output out of my DP-X1, and have a visually beautifully braided cable.
  
 Got the Noble stock cable (4cond spc) and an Effect Audio Ares (4cond occ copper) to play with
  
  
  
  
 Many many thanks to you Trevor for the time and effort. Kudos to you!


----------



## TigzStudio

cagin said:


>


 
  
  
 Cagin,  I can get a replacement sent for you with silver barrels instead, you will not have an issue with the replacement.
 I will email you the details.  Also a new barrel / connector is coming that has a locking mechanism as well.


----------



## DocD

Trevor has been very prompt to get my issues resolved - I am even discussing some new additions to the Norne cable family... The price / performance / options offered ratio is by far the best I have come across in HP cables. 

The Therium on Earsonics SEM9 running from Chord Mojo gives my $20k main HP rig a run for its money. Not bright but transparent and musical. 

I have all my cables terminated 2.5mm Balanced and then use Norne hyper short adaptors to 4 pin / 6.5 / 3.5 depending on amp.


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

hello, anyone know when the silvergarde cable will be available on the website?


----------



## DocD

I suggest to mail Trevor. Some of his products (like the SG headphone cables / interconnects) does not show up.


----------



## songmic

My Draug v2 has finally arrived. This is undoubtedly the best HD800 cable I've owned to date.


----------



## Youth

songmic said:


> My Draug v2 has finally arrived. This is undoubtedly the best HD800 cable I've owned to date.


 
  
 Damn I'd like to hear that setup!


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

songmic said:


> My Draug v2 has finally arrived. This is undoubtedly the best HD800 cable I've owned to date.


 
 What other cables do you owned?


----------



## DocD

Got my cables - thanks Trevor. 

Hmm - so here is where I am at. 

Tidal / Hi Def downloads via Roon -> Sonicorbiter -> Curious Usb -> Regen -> Curious Link -> Metrum Pavane -> Grover Hoffman Empress IC -> Primaluna Dialogue Premium HP (stock tubes but have 8x KT150's to roll in) -> Norne Silvergarde from speaker taps -> Norne Silvergarde HP cable -> Abyss. 

So happy. Freaking awesome. 

Cables are new so take with grain of salt. No typical silver brightness, bass still bit shy (compared with stock Abyss cables) but sure it will come around. Mids, transparency excellent already. And they will get better!

Have not heard DHC Spore cables (but 6x the price) or JPS Superconductors (8x the price) on the Abyss to compare. Don't have "stupid money"...


----------



## ambrose1985

woah congrats DocD, the setup looks great! 

@Trevor - had dropped you an email abt my order of a balanced (2.5mm) to SE (3.5mm) adapter, dont know if you received it ?


----------



## bimmer100

docd said:


> Don't have "stupid money"...




You have the Abyss? Which "stock" cable did you get? Assume the "lite"? The 1200 dollar aluminum cable seems silly imho. But I can't imagine it being better than the silvergarde S. I'd put money on it even. 
I would think the silvergarde would be better in all frequencies compared to the lite or the superconductor cable.. What makes it a super conductor? I thought aluminum only scores 61% on the IACS chart? I'm confused, I wouldn't think aluminum is anywhere near being considered a super conductor! A chain link fence is aluminum and surely can't sound good. I'm positive there must be more to the cable... Maybe just the outer connectors are aluminum, the cable ought to be something like silver or copper at least.. Enough about that, I'm definitely interested in your opinion on the silvergarde S with your Abyss! I don't own a pair but know someone who does and Is quite interested in the silvergarde S.. I know the silvergarde s has some of the finest silver ever and I'm surely loving mine paired with my HEX. 
Congrats on the purchase DocD!!! Sounds like you got quite the setup too! Care to share some photos of your gear?


----------



## TigzStudio

ambrose1985 said:


> woah congrats DocD, the setup looks great!
> 
> @Trevor - had dropped you an email abt my order of a balanced (2.5mm) to SE (3.5mm) adapter, dont know if you received it ?


 
  
 I found your email and will have a reply for you soon.
  
 To all else I will have replies this evening as well,
 have been back and forth visiting a family member in the hospital.
  
 But emails will be normal again tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## asquare3376

Does anyone know where is Trevor Goldman these days? He won't respond to emails.


----------



## TigzStudio

asquare3376 said:


>


 
 Please see my post above the one you just made.
  
 Also please go ahead and PM me your email addy so I can make sure I get you a reply asap (I will do a search in the inbox).


----------



## asquare3376

Hey Trevor! Sorry, I didn't know that.. Just hoping all is well .. Family comes first. My order can wait. No worries!
 Again, apologies for coming on so straight!


----------



## TigzStudio

asquare3376 said:


>


 
 Oh no biggie at all, I just want to make sure I get you a proper reply this evening as I will be attempting to get all emails answered and
 all updates sent tonight.  I also sent you a PM on this. 
  
  
_p.s._
_Anyone else that has not got an email or update in past couple of days please shoot me a PM _
_or alternatively use contact form on the site.  Otherwise you should receive it within the next few hours.  _


----------



## ambrose1985

tigzstudio said:


> Oh no biggie at all, I just want to make sure I get you a proper reply this evening as I will be attempting to get all emails answered and
> all updates sent tonight.  I also sent you a PM on this.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thx Trevor for being so responsible - salutes ! 
  
 Got the shipping number and the order is underway


----------



## pervysage

So the wait time on the Draug 2 is quite long? 

How about the Silvergarde?


----------



## essentiale

Trevor just confirmed my TOTL Silvergarde S. I'm having it done for my HD800S and cant wait to receive them. There has been some back and forth and it's been about a month half but I've been patient. Be sure I will be posting my thoughts on the cables when I get em


----------



## Richsvt

Well, just got my Draug 2 and what a thing this is. I knew it was going to be beautiful, but this takes my breath away. I have a listening session set up tonight to test these out. MBP to Bimby to Lyr 2 to Ethers with this cable. A good Bordeaux rounds the event. Can't wait. Will post some impression tomorrow.


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

richsvt said:


> Well, just got my Draug 2 and what a thing this is. I knew it was going to be beautiful, but this takes my breath away. I have a listening session set up tonight to test these out. MBP to Bimby to Lyr 2 to Ethers with this cable. A good Bordeaux rounds the event. Can't wait. Will post some impression tomorrow.


 
 I look forward for you review


----------



## gintamafans

richsvt said:


> Well, just got my Draug 2 and what a thing this is. I knew it was going to be beautiful, but this takes my breath away. I have a listening session set up tonight to test these out. MBP to Bimby to Lyr 2 to Ethers with this cable. A good Bordeaux rounds the event. Can't wait. Will post some impression tomorrow.


 
 wow can't wait for tomorrow for you review, those connectors look gorgeous!


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

@TigzStudio Hey Trevor, I haven't receive a reply from you.


----------



## SpherE22

Uh, did trevor change his email? I havent recieved a reply in days


----------



## Youth

sphere22 said:


> Uh, did trevor change his email? I havent recieved a reply in days


 Happens sometimes. He's a bussy man


----------



## thecrow

sphere22 said:


> Uh, did trevor change his email? I havent recieved a reply in days



He had a previous post from a few days ago that he's had some personal dramas.

I also find he usually doesn't reply on weekends, which I'm assuming it's because it's the weekend and when you're running your own business you sometimes need to clise the door behind you on Friday evenings and then open it again on Monday morning. Just my assumption

I would think he'll get back to all of us early this week coming. 

Ps. Can't wait to get my silvergarde and Draug 2 for my hd800 that are on order.


----------



## TigzStudio

sphere22 said:


>


 


ilovemusic0822 said:


>


 
 PM's sent
  
 working on emails for a couple of hours, should take care of everyone.


----------



## EZKC

I must commend Norne Audio for their great service. A few weeks back there were a couple errors wrongly shipped in my order, but they did a great job amending the mistakes, not only did they allow me to keep the items that were wrongly shipped free of charge, they also expedited the correct items to me, as well as included a newly released jack for me to try out.  Great service and I will continue to go back for my needs.


----------



## essentiale

Fresh out of the delivery package.. Can't wait to head home and start burning them in and try it out! Silvergarde SC in clear cabling sleeve


----------



## gintamafans

essentiale said:


> Fresh out of the delivery package.. Can't wait to head home and start burning them in and try it out! Silvergarde SC in clear cabling sleeve


 
  
  
 Please do some sound quality impression on these!!!


----------



## gintamafans

Got my Silvergarde today, absolutely awesome sound quality! Extensions and separations are best I have ever heard !
  
 Treble is amazing as it tends you give you an extension of highs that you feel like limitless which sounds super natural to the ear! Another great thing about the sound of the cable is the smoothness of it, everything sounded better the same time feels so natural. It is not like other cables you found on the market that just improves the quality of music in every bits and pieces, which is excellent btw. But it does it in a way that you feel it comes in a natural way, nothing will feel too harsh, and nothing will feel more aggressive than the others. In other words, you won't feel when using this cable treble gets too high and more noticeable than mids and bass, nor it would be hiding behind them, it just plays at the perfect area and volume and detail! Mids is also excellent because it feels so smooth and full! However the bass is a little bit less massive than a copper cable would do, a common sound signature of all silver cable. But with some burn-in time it should be better. In summary all trebles, mids, and bass just sound perfect. Perfect in its volume and perfect in its detail and form.
  
 Again, sound of the Silvergard is super smooth, and if you have been looking for this type of listening experience, this is definitely the best cable you can get! And this type of smoothness is what I think the ultimate listening experience, because you would just feel so relaxed! For example, you would enjoy your music more than ever and at the end you wouldn't be surprised that you've been listening to your music for many many hours without stopping. And never needed to force your self and stress your brain to hear those special moments of your favorite music, because they will just be there all the time. Making them enjoyable at every moment you listen.
  
 Also, Trevor has the best service on the planet!


----------



## Mardrommar

I'll have what he's having^.


----------



## thecrow

gintamafans
Which headphones?


----------



## gintamafans

thecrow said:


> @gintamafans
> Which headphones?


 
  
 My main setup is LCD3 now, so the cable I ordered is for LCD3


----------



## SpherE22

Thinking of snatching a Therium cable for my Oriolus Iems as well as my AAW W300. It seems that everyone has the 4 wire version in the forum, what does the 8 wire give with the 110$ premium that the 4 wire doesnt? And, what's the usual wait time on these>.<


----------



## Cagin

sphere22 said:


> Thinking of snatching a Therium cable for my Oriolus Iems as well as my AAW W300. It seems that everyone has the 4 wire version in the forum, what does the 8 wire give with the 110$ premium that the 4 wire doesnt? And, what's the usual wait time on these>.<


humm just two pages back I posted pics of mine
I got the 8 conductor Therium. Fully flat braided.
To be blunt yet honest, I find the premium for doubling the conductor count to be so darn cheap. Some places can give you a quote of 600 for this.

Now just waiting for the Linum SuperBaX to complete my ultra portable on the go gear.


----------



## Richsvt

I will post some better impressions soon but just wanted to post a couple more picts of this wonderful cable. I'm just so taken by its beauty that I can't put it into words, just yet. Fabulous job Trevor, truly some great craftsmanship here.


----------



## kino lau

cagin said:


> To be blunt yet honest, I find the premium for doubling the conductor count to be so darn cheap. Some places can give you a quote of 600 for this.


 
  
 I was looking at close to $800 for a premium high grade 8 wire silver cable from another builder, before I found Trevor purely by chance.


----------



## thecrow

richsvt said:


> I will post some better impressions soon but just wanted to post a couple more picts of this wonderful cable. I'm just so taken by its beauty that I can't put it into words, just yet. Fabulous job Trevor, truly some great craftsmanship here.



I totally agree. I can't think of another pairing that looks better than your cable and ether. 

I haven't heard the ether (yet) nor can I afford one at this point and I haven't heard the draug2 (yet) but I've ordered one but I am interested to hear how they match up when you get back to us.


----------



## ajlong12

I don't mean to be a sour grape, but I will say there could be improvement in regards to communication about wait times and delivery. I have been told directly by Trevor to expect delivery of my Draug2 on three different dates now, none of which have been met. I do appreciate his work and the fact he is a small business, but I would rather not be informed of pending deliveries 3 different times only to be opening my door to nothing. Just email me one time when you have actual tracking information and a confirmed delivery date, is all I ask as a customer.


----------



## TigzStudio

gintamafans said:


>


 
  
 I appreciate the early impressions Ginta, thank you for taking the time. 

  
 Cagin I shot you an email with update, also will get you that pic today
 to show temporarily how to solve the issue until you get the replacement. 
  


richsvt said:


> I will post some better impressions soon but just wanted to post a couple more picts of this wonderful cable. I'm just so taken by its beauty that I can't put it into words, just yet. Fabulous job Trevor, truly some great craftsmanship here.


 
  
 Glad your happy RIch, thanks for the post and thoughts. 


ajlong12 said:


>


 
  
 AJ,
  
 Your tracking number was sent, it would have been sent sooner to you but there were some scheduling conflicts. 
  
 The Draug2 in a long length, and with a wood splitter, is most definitely the cable that takes the longest and most labor of any cables we offer at this time. 
 But we will be working on remedying this once we pull the series down from our offerings for some time (~June 17-20th). 
 We will forward you a bonus for the added few day delay, and for you being inconvenienced.  You will have it officially in your hands Tuesday because of the memorial day holiday.
  
_edit:  A PM and email was sent with your shipping receipt and tracking number, details are also posted_
_on the tracking number currently.  It was free upgrade shipping as well.  _
 ---------------------------
  
 To everyone else I will be getting to emails within the next few hours, thank you very much for your patience.
  
 I intend to make this 3 day weekend a big build weekend and try to set a personal record for how many cables can be pushed out for shipment on Tuesday.
 For anyone else that has emailed me recently about their Draug 2 rest assured it is being worked on as quick as we can.
  
 I will be answering emails all weekend as well.


----------



## ajlong12

Ok Trevor, I appreciate your attention to this matter! Like I said I'm not trying to be a sour grape or dissuade anyone from your business, all I would suggest is better communication with your customers on wait times with these long Draug 2 cables. I promise once I receive the product to post pictures and impressions right here! I am sure it's going to be worth the wait. 
  
 Thanks again, your work is appreciated!


----------



## thecrow

Just received an email this morning

My silvergarde for the hd800 is INCOMING!!!!!!!!

Can't wait. 

One thing to add on Trevor's replies is yes they can take a couple of days sometimes and things can be pushed back a few days in Trevir and his small team keeping up with everything but Trevor did always get back to me. And if I emailed hm a second time he always responding happily with no sign I was interrupting him from his cable work. None at all

And the time and info he puts in to responding to queries and my many questions about his options and cables (before I committed to them) is absolutely second to none. I contacted some other cable manufacturers about their cables and some of their responses were quick but minimal in detail. 

(As a comparison I emailed Alo twice about 8 weeks ago about comparing their cabke offerings and I emailed them through their preferred email on their website, I received an automated response /ticket and I'm still waiting.)


----------



## essentiale

Here's a picture of my HD800S and the Norne Silvergarde S cable Trevor made. As mentioned before, this is a pure silver occ litz 4x22awg in clear sleeving by my choice. The cables arrived in a nice brown leather casing, with a cloth covering the y-split and another spare provided.

Having fully burned in the cables (not that I think they required much burn in), these cables are a huge step up to any copper of silver plated copper cables. This cable really is the epitome of end game transparency and micro level detail. The bass tightens up and becomes more defined, no muddyness at all. There really is no sibilance, I was so afraid of pure silver not being compatible with the HD800S but no, they are perfect together. Clarity and tone is very much improved over the stock balanced cables, I also felt that there was greater instrument separation and soundstage. Some of these effects while may be mild, are still noticeable when comparing side by side.

Sorry for the late post and review, I've just been enjoying them too much! Haha


----------



## Jozurr

Can anyone post the pricing on the silvergrade? They're still not up on the website.


----------



## thecrow

Thanks for the notes essentiale

The silvergarde s and the hd800s always looked a good match on paper - particularly to tighten up that bottom end 

It looks good too but i'm not 100% sure about your choice of splitter - a bit of engraving would have been pretty fancy


----------



## kino lau

thecrow said:


> Thanks for the notes @essentiale
> 
> It looks good too but i'm not 100% sure about your choice of splitter - a bit of engraving would have been pretty fancy


 
  
 The engraving is most likely facing down.


----------



## thecrow

kino lau said:


> The engraving is most likely facing down.


Well that's ok then

Don't mind me


----------



## TigzStudio

jozurr said:


>


 
 Jozurr it is expected to be listed on site this coming week and no later, currently I am
 deep in a big build batch so I have not had a chance to finalize updates on the site.
  


kino lau said:


> The engraving is most likely facing down.


 
 Yessir!
  
 Currently we just put the cnc engraving on only one side, that one in particular is the extra deep engraved black matte anodized AL splitter (engraving facing down)
 One of the reasons I like engravings on one side only is you can quickly tell right from left channel simply by having the splitter logo face outward from you (redundancy with the normal indicators). 
  
  
_to all:_
 Right now I getting to all emails for the day before I get back to work.
 Thanks for the patience guys with slower reply today, they are coming shortly.


----------



## essentiale

The engraving certainly was facing down. It actually looks like this... Image from Trevor


----------



## Jozurr

tigzstudio said:


> Jozurr it is expected to be listed on site this coming week and no later, currently I am
> deep in a big build batch so I have not had a chance to finalize updates on the site.
> 
> Yessir!
> ...


 
  
 Was just wanting someone to post the pricing on it. 
  
 Also, would be great if more people shared pictures of their Silvergrade. I love seeing nice looking cable pics


----------



## kino lau

jozurr said:


> Was just wanting someone to post the pricing on it.
> 
> Also, would be great if more people shared pictures of their Silvergrade. I love seeing nice looking cable pics


 
  
 Should I presume that the Silvergarde is for fullsized HP's?


----------



## songmic

kino lau said:


> jozurr said:
> 
> 
> > Was just wanting someone to post the pricing on it.
> ...


 
  
 Yes I believe it is. As Therium is for IEM's.


----------



## kino lau

songmic said:


> Yes I believe it is. As Therium is for IEM's.


 
  
 I'm hoping that's the case. I went with the 8 wire Therium, so that I wouldn't be left with that nagging thought in the back of my head..."Maybe something like the Draug 2 would have been the way to go for the 846's?"


----------



## TigzStudio

kino lau said:


> Should I presume that the Silvergarde is for fullsized HP's?


 

 Indeed just for full size HP's.
  
  
  
_to all:  _
 will be working on the rest of emails right now for folks for the day,
 if you feel an email was missed please PM me your order number or email addy (will do a search). 
 I am hoping I take care of them all this evening and no later.


----------



## YugiRider2

I have an Ether C and I love it, though I find the headphone to be a bit sibilant with some tracks.
 What cable would you recommend to eliminate some of the sibilance and help bring out the bass? Looking at the Draug and the Zoetic.


----------



## thecrow

my silvergarde s arrived today - it sounds like replacing your old guitar strings with new ones - cleaner and clearer
  
 It's for my hd 800 (NOT Hd800s)
  
 to understand my set up it's on a pretty neutral and natural sounding set up including the wa2 (with detailed power tubes giving strong level of detail short of being too bright) and metrum hex dac
  
 I'll post further impressions in a few days or so but this is my first impressions and what i'm thinking i'm hearing
  
  
 after listening and comparing to stock cable and listening to the Crash test dummies (God shuffled his feet album) the silvergarde s is showing a polished sound. highs still in check. the upper end is more open in clarity and is further extended in this detail and a little in presence. this may also contribute to the bottom end improvement. the bottom end appears to have picked up some detail/ tautness. i wouldn't say the bottom end is necessarily further extended on my set up, probably not, but it's a little firmer
  
 i'm hearing multiple guitars more natural and better layered
  
 i'm feeling the highs have extended and are more open and that has allowed everything to shine better by everything having it's own space and being less clustered (in comparison to the stock cable).
  
 if you don't like the treble of your headphones then my initial impression is this silver cable might tip you too far over
  
 any way that's after about 45 minutes now
  
 i'll see if i can disprove my ideas above and also how female vocals and brighter tracks will relate with this cable - again this might prove to be a  tricky mix. good thing there is a draug 2 ordered too
  
 but the cable has certainly opened up everything in space and detail, and more than just a little
  
 Thanks Trevor


----------



## atsq17

yugirider2 said:


> I have an Ether C and I love it, though I find the headphone to be a bit sibilant with some tracks.
> What cable would you recommend to eliminate some of the sibilance and help bring out the bass? Looking at the Draug and the Zoetic.


 
  
 If you like how much bass your Ether C has, a Zoetic should be fine for you. 
  
 If you think it could use more low end grunt, the Draug is probably better. 
  
 Disclaimer: I don't own either of those cables. That's my take from what I've read and my experiences with copper/silver/hybrid cables. I do own the Ether C with Solv and I've compared it with DUM and stock. Also own the Ether.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

atsq17 said:


> If you like how much bass your Ether C has, a Zoetic should be fine for you.
> 
> If you think it could use more low end grunt, the Draug is probably better.
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't own either of those cables. That's my take from what I've read and my experiences with copper/silver/hybrid cables. I do own the Ether C with Solv and I've compared it with DUM and stock. Also own the Ether.




I have heard the Zoetic extensively with the Ether and Ether C in Meet conditions and found it to be an excellent pairing! If you go for the Zoetic ID love to read you impressions!


----------



## ajlong12

I received my 9ft Draug2 with Makassar ebony wood splitter yesterday, and I am very impressed! My audio upgrade for the gaming PC is now complete. Thanks for all your hard work in creating these beautiful cables Trevor!


----------



## 68chevy

I have been a member of this forum for a while but just lurking around in the background. I felt it was time to come out of the murk and talk about my experiece with Trevor. It all started when i was looking for a shorter cable for my HD600's. Looking thru the threads on cables I came across this one and after how I saw how Trevor handled customer service, build quality of his cables and attractive cables I went for it. Now I want to say that Trevor answered all my question in a very timely mannar plus went above and beyond in issurung that I understood what I would be getting. I am a first time after market cable buyer and Trevor made sure I was comfortable in the process. I bought the cable on the build quality and good looks. So I would like to thank Trevor for a great experienc.
Rick,


----------



## Peti

The Draug cable is just breathtakingly beautiful, and as I've heard, pairs really well with the hd800 classic. I'd like to order one with wenge gold fill splitter and been wondering, how long is the waiting time for a 5 feet long one based on your experiences guys?


----------



## dxanex

Hello,
  
 I inquired about doing maintenance on my Skoll cable through the Norne website last week, and haven't heard anything at all. Hoping someone can help me out and contact me.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## TigzStudio

peti said:


>


 
  


dxanex said:


>


 
 PM's sent guys.


----------



## Jalo

Ajlong, your Draug2 looks awesome. Like the black anodized choke.


----------



## ajlong12

jalo said:


> Ajlong, your Draug2 looks awesome. Like the black anodized choke.


 
  
 Thanks Jalo! I really love it. I needed the longer 9ft cable for my setup, and I'm glad I went for the black/brown color with the Makassar ebony splitter and red engraving. It all came together really well and was worth the wait IMO. I really like how light and flexible it is considering the size. I appreciate the hours of work that must have gone into creating this beast.
  
 I am not an experienced "audiophile" so commenting on the difference in sound between this and the stock cable is difficult. My main use for this setup is PC gaming followed by streaming movies, so I am most concerned with accurate, deep and wide soundstage and positional audio. The bass does seem to be more punchy (I boost it already with Creative software EQ) and the already excellent environmental surround effects seem to be enhanced. Minute details do come out a bit more than on the stock cable. I have been playing Doom and streaming Game of Thrones the last few days with the Draug and it all just sounds fantastic!


----------



## Mardrommar

ajlong12 said:


> Thanks Jalo! I really love it. I needed the longer 9ft cable for my setup, and I'm glad I went for the black/brown color. It all came together really well and was worth the wait IMO. I really like how light and flexible it is considering the size. I appreciate the hours of work that must have gone into creating this beast.
> 
> I am not an experienced "audiophile" so commenting on the difference in sound between this and the stock cable is difficult. My main use for this setup is PC gaming followed by streaming movies, so I am most concerned with accurate, deep and wide soundstage and positional audio. The bass does seem to be more punchy (I boost it already with Creative software EQ) and the already excellent environmental surround effects seem to be enhanced. Minute details do come out a bit more than on the stock cable. I have been playing Doom and streaming Game of Thrones the last few days with the Draug and it all just sounds fantastic!


 

 I concur. I definitely noticed a change with the bass of my Audeze headphones with the Draug2. Nothing too dramatic, but it was a bit more defined.
  
 Trevor does an awesome job making these cables.
  
 I'm still waiting on three 8-foot Draug2 cables for my Sennheiser HD800, HiFiMan HE-6 and Audeze LCD-XC -- all with the Eidolic 4-pin balanced. They'll be done soon!
  
 I do already own two 5-foot Draug2 cables for my LCD-X and LCD-XC, but I, in hindsight, really needed a longer length. I also have one 8-foot Draug2 for my LCD-3 (that I want to have altered with the rhodium Audeze connectors...). Though I'm currently powering my LCD-X with an 8-foot Solv X...
  
 I should take photos of my Norne Audio collection and do some in-depth listening and reviews, but the summary is that there are definite benefits, the cables are gorgeous, and they are very well made. The new button pouches and microfiber cloths are the cherries on top of an already great purchase.
  
 I'm quite excited for being able to hear my HD800 in balanced mode, and I cannot wait to get rid of this HE-6 cable. It is utter and complete Schiit.


----------



## Peti

mardrommar said:


> I concur. I definitely noticed a change with the bass of my Audeze headphones with the Draug2. Nothing too dramatic, but it was a bit more defined.
> 
> Trevor does an awesome job making these cables.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice collection of cables you got there! I'm about to order my Draug V2 for my HD800; It's gonnabe black and I think I will go with the black Neutrik balanced connector instead of the Eidolic 4 pin balanced to make it black all the way...Although I can't decide between the Gold filled Wenge splitter and the "Chrome plated splitter with black fill".
  
 Wood vs Shiny metal, that is the question.
  
 Are they the same size first of all?


----------



## Mardrommar

peti said:


> Nice collection of cables you got there! I'm about to order my Draug V2 for my HD800; It's gonnabe black and I think I will go with the black Neutrik balanced connector instead of the Eidolic 4 pin balanced to make it black all the way...Although I can't decide between the Gold filled Wenge splitter and the "Chrome plated splitter with black fill".
> 
> Wood vs Shiny metal, that is the question.
> 
> Are they the same size first of all?


 

 Neutrik connectors are nice, but I prefer the finish and feel of the Eidolic. They feel more substantial. 
  
 The wood splitters are gorgeous, as I have an ebony with red fill, a bubinga with black fill and a zebrano with black fill, but they will take a few extra days to make and that'll increase your wait time. All the Draug2 cables I'm waiting on will have aluminum splitters. The Solv X I ordered has an aluminum micro splitter that comes with the IEM cables.
  
 For the regular sized headphones, the aluminum splitter should be the exact same dimension as the wood splitter. It's a matter of preference, but I'd likely go with metal in the future just because of its increased durability. I am a sucker for wood anything though.


----------



## Peti

mardrommar said:


> Neutrik connectors are nice, but I prefer the finish and feel of the Eidolic. They feel more substantial.
> 
> The wood splitters are gorgeous, as I have an ebony with red fill, a bubinga with black fill and a zebrano with black fill, but they will take a few extra days to make and that'll increase your wait time. All the Draug2 cables I'm waiting on will have aluminum splitters. The Solv X I ordered has an aluminum micro splitter that comes with the IEM cables.
> 
> For the regular sized headphones, the aluminum splitter should be the exact same dimension as the wood splitter. It's a matter of preference, but I'd likely go with metal in the future just because of its increased durability. I am a sucker for wood anything though.


 

 Thank you! I wish you could show us a few images of the ebony red fill cable of yours...


----------



## Mardrommar

Okay, I totally lied about the ebony splitter having a red fill. I swear it did, but I was mixing up the red cable color... or the red fill of the Solv X splitter.
  
 No matter, here are some pictures of my Norne Audio cables. The only one I don't currently have in my possession is my Therium cable because I'm having Trevor re-terminate it in a 2.5mm balanced.


----------



## Peti

Great! Thank you for your time spent taking these images. I wish Norne would still offer those 4 pin XLR like the one on the first pic...


----------



## essentiale

Here are some more pics of my Silvergarde S close ups..


----------



## SpherE22

Trevor said that no one has been unhappy with the theriums so far, well consider me the first. I was almost going to buy it until I heard it in a store. Crazy detail, but the bass falls flat even on a bass-heavy iem....Well not to worry, redemption is found with the Vorpal and skoll series! I bought what looks to be a skoll on the spot and have it reterminated right away. Best cables 10/10 would buy again


----------



## markm1

any recommendations with the Dharma? I was thinking Draug2.....


----------



## Mardrommar

sphere22 said:


> Trevor said that no one has been unhappy with the theriums so far, well consider me the first. I was almost going to buy it until I heard it in a store. Crazy detail, but the bass falls flat even on a bass-heavy iem....Well not to worry, redemption is found with the Vorpal and skoll series! I bought what looks to be a skoll on the spot and have it reterminated right away. Best cables 10/10 would buy again


 

 I use the Therium 4-wire IEM with my Shure SE-846. I completely disagree with the statement that it causes the bass of bass heavy IEMs to fall flat. 
  
 What does that even mean???
  
 The Therium increases the detail and seems to extend the treble frequency a bit. I didn't notice any difference with the bass -- or I should phrase it as the bass was not negatively affected. 
  
 I obviously can't speak about the Vorpal and Skoll series for IEMs as I haven't heard them, but I think it's misleading to use such a strong statement. I brought this up in the LCD-4 thread, but I wish people would be more careful with their descriptors. If someone is browsing a thread and doesn't have much experience with audio, or if they are trying to get an idea about the sound signature or audible differences, the gross hyperbole I constantly see is disingenuous.


----------



## TokenGesture

Any one using a Norne on an Oppo PM2?


----------



## proedros

Looking for a nice silver cable for my NT6 , does anyone own both *Norne Therium* and *Silver Peptide V2 6-wire Silver ?*

 any thoughts ?

 or perhaps the *Solv Series X **would fit the NT6 better ?*


----------



## Jalo

proedros said:


> Looking for a nice silver cable for my NT6 , does anyone own both *Norne Therium* and *Silver Peptide V2 6-wire Silver ?*
> 
> 
> any thoughts ?
> ...



Well the difference between the Therium and the Silver Psptide is 2-3 weeks versus 5 months wait time to start with and cost is doubled also.


----------



## ambrose1985

anyone have any idea how long is the wait time for silvergarde s now ?


----------



## SpherE22

mardrommar said:


> I use the Therium 4-wire IEM with my Shure SE-846. I completely disagree with the statement that it causes the bass of bass heavy IEMs to fall flat.
> 
> What does that even mean???
> 
> ...


The "gross hyperbole" is what I came to a conclusion to after hearing 20 or more cables from that store. Mentioning that there is certainly less bass is my perception of the cable. If you disagree, its your opinion. To me none of what I said in my last post had any bit of exaggeration or hyperbole. Im just here voicing my thoughts, just like you and any other person here


----------



## thecrow

ambrose1985 said:


> anyone have any idea how long is the wait time for silvergarde s now ?



I haven't seen trevors list of required builds so he'll be better placed to tell you. 

Im *guessing* there's a chance it might be a few weeks, like 3 or 4. It's not as labour intensive a build as the draug

I beleive the big delays on cables that people wrote about a few months ago was due to to a black friday sale that went crazy.


----------



## h8dk97

Just wanted to mention the exceptional service I got from Norne audio. I ordered silverguard clear couple of months back, when I got the cable it was longer than what I ordered and wasn't comfortable to use on the go. I contacted Trevor and he offered to: send me a replacement cable while I was still using the original one, pay for me to ship the original cable back and a free 3.5mm to 2.5mm adaptor. I am very impressed as I haven't come across this level of service anywhere before, not just hi-fi. Trevor is incredibly patient person and a smart businessman.
 Thank you Trevor


----------



## Mardrommar

sphere22 said:


> The "gross hyperbole" is what I came to a conclusion to after hearing 20 or more cables from that store. Mentioning that there is certainly less bass is my perception of the cable. If you disagree, its your opinion. To me none of what I said in my last post had any bit of exaggeration or hyperbole. Im just here voicing my thoughts, just like you and any other person here


 

 I've used the Therium cable for months. I'm not hearing any bass loss. 
  
 Saying the bass falls flat on a bass-heavy IEM is a gross exaggeration. I perceive that meaning that the bass became lacking or was completely non-existent. It makes it seem that the cable is problematic or has a major flaw.  
  
 Noting that the bass was not as prominent as compared to X, Y and Z, but still had (insert description of tactility or texture or speed or extension) is a better way of phrasing it.
  
 There was a previous user in this thread who sang so much praise about a cable bringing his headphone to a completely new level where everything was better in every single aspect. Those aren't negative statements, but it doesn't help to paint a picture about the specific improvements when compared to the stock cable. It makes it impossible to understand the exact sonic benefit.
  
 Sure, maybe someone does feel like there was a total positive influence on the frequency response, but there is a much better way of phrasing it so other people can have a basis for comparison.


----------



## Brooko

mardrommar said:


> I obviously can't speak about the Vorpal and Skoll series for IEMs as I haven't heard them, but I think it's misleading to use such a strong statement. I brought this up in the LCD-4 thread, but I wish people would be more careful with their descriptors. If someone is browsing a thread and doesn't have much experience with audio, or if they are trying to get an idea about the sound signature or audible differences, the gross hyperbole I constantly see is disingenuous.


 
  
 [Mod Comment]
  
 Actually he's entitled to his opinion - same as you are. And just because it does not gel with yours is no reason to talk about "gross hyperbole", or "disingenious" replies.  We all hear differently depending on anatomy etc, and also depending on where our point of reference is.  The only way to refute someone's opinion as strongly as you have is to measure the frequency response of the stock cable, then the Therium, and show the difference.  Until you do - kindly allow others the courtesy that they show you.  You can disagree - just do it with respect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Mardrommar

brooko said:


> [Mod Comment]
> 
> Actually he's entitled to his opinion - same as you are. And just because it does not gel with yours is no reason to talk about "gross hyperbole", or "disingenious" replies.  We all hear differently depending on anatomy etc, and also depending on where our point of reference is.  The only way to refute someone's opinion as strongly as you have is to measure the frequency response of the stock cable, then the Therium, and show the difference.  Until you do - kindly allow others the courtesy that they show you.  You can disagree - just do it with respect
> 
> ...


 
  
 Fair enough, Brooko. My comment was not purely directed at him, but was used to describe many of the comments I see about audio as a whole. This can be from Head-Fi to reddit to any other audio enthusiast forum.
  
 I thought my second comment better explained what I intended, but I understand that I was coming off as abrasive. I didn't want someone passing up on the Therium, because it is a wonderful cable.


----------



## TigzStudio

peti said:


> Great! Thank you for your time spent taking these images. I wish Norne would still offer those 4 pin XLR like the one on the first pic...


 
  
 That 4-pin XLR was actually a custom thing, so not an official connector made by Valab. The housing is Valab, but the pins are sourced elsewhere to fit.
 The Valab XLR connectors became more difficult to source over time,
 we can still do it  on request but you just have to email me about it first. 
  


h8dk97 said:


> Thank you Trevor


 
 Your welcome, I am just happy it is resolved and in the end you are happy sir!
  
  
  
 to all:
  
 sorry to everyone for slow replies I have been unable to get to a computer for most this past weekend until this very early morning,
 so I am working on orders and getting all those replies out simultaneously.  I have gotten about 3/4ths of email replies done, the rest to follow.  Thanks!


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Hi everybody!
  
 I ordered a Headthrone adapter in March and still haven't received it. I've had no reply to my last two emails, sent in the last two weeks. Previous emails (three, I think) enquiring about the delivery time had always the same reply: "this week", but of course, shipping never actually happened. Is this normal? I'm starting to worry...
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Mardrommar

gonzalo1004es said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I ordered a Headthrone adapter in March and still haven't received it. I've had no reply to my last two emails, sent in the last two weeks. Previous emails (three, I think) enquiring about the delivery time had always the same reply: "this week", but of course, shipping never actually happened. Is this normal? I'm starting to worry...
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Trevor is likely swamped with orders, but he'd be better at explaining what's going on. Usually he'll respond to users who are asking about wait times in this thread; however, you can send him a PM and he will respond.
  
 I'd also send another email through the Contact Us form on his website.


----------



## TigzStudio

gonzalo1004es said:


>


 
  
 I will take a look in spam filter, you should have had reply within a couple of days only.
  
 PM sent on this


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Thanks Trevor, I just replied to your PM.


----------



## Jalo

Trevor, just received my Therium 8 cores in express mail.  Thank you very much for the beautiful work.  It is a beautiful cable.  I was worry that eight cores may be too thick or too stiff, but it turns out to be very flexible, soft to the touch, solid construction, beautifully made.  Thanks again for the good work.  I do have one question that I need to ask.  On the connecting pins, which one is positive and which one is negative? Also, one of the shrink wrap has the word "Norne" on it and the other one does not. Is the one with the word "Norne" the Right one as the color dot is red?
  
 Also, do you feel burn in is necessary for this cable?


----------



## TigzStudio

jalo said:


>


 
 Hey There, glad to hear you got it, will shoot you an email soon with answer to all questions.


----------



## Jalo

tigzstudio said:


> Hey There, glad to hear you got it, will shoot you an email soon with answer to all questions.


 
 Trevor:
  
 Finally switched over to the Therium cable from my stock cable on my 64audio U12 and is now listening to the AK380cu.  It erases several of my concern.  Number one concern is whether the pure silver will be too bright for my liking, no, it does not have the normal silver brightness that some of my other cables exhibit (it will only happens with very good quality of silver and cable design). The sound is musical and very transparent and clean.  I can hear the decay of every note till they slowly die, very touching.  Second concern is whether the silver cable will reduce or restrict the bass impact.  The U12 has very good bass and with the Therium I can still feel every bass notes, they are tight and clean and did not feel any reduction in quantity and quality and they did not bleed into the mid range.  Third, with silver cable and unlike copper cable with a warm sound signature, I worry that the cable may be a little thin, but no, it has a tangible body and not a bony one either. It has a sound signature that is very engaging (with the right upstream). Thank you.  The Therium seems also to open up the space by quite a bit. This may partially because of the change from SE to balance but the cable clearly contributes to it. The sound is very focus and close (as oppose to not distant) and enhances the kind of sound signature that I like. Also sound separation is very good, no congestion, a statement to the capability of the eight cores and its ability to resolve complicated musical materials. This is my impression from the get go without any burn in. This is coming from someone that has spent a lot of crazy money on cables (Crystal Piccolino, Steffan Audio Voice etc).  Thank you and I will definitely order some additional cables for my other phones.


----------



## katulu

On a tangent related to the silver vs copper debate brought about a few posts back:
  
 I did a frequency sweep testing once with my IEMs, using two cables, one copper (stock Magnus cable), and the other silver (Whiplash Twag).  Using the copper as reference, what I found was that the the silver "shifted" my peceived response - I noted that the peak I heard around 6 kHz with copper was gone with silver, and sound was more apparent around 7 kHz.  Similarly in Bass: copper gave me a more palpable mid-deep bass thump, silver reduced this, but increased sub-bass a tad. 
  
 Ever since I have been equalizing my headphones (to as neutral as possible), I don't care about the shift, but there is one important quality for which I favor silver: holography.  Once I got a silver cable for my HD800s (a custom order from NORNE - Thanks Trevor!!!), I heard panning effects with such clarity and 3D spatial detail, I knew there was no going back.
  
 Although I should post this in the HD598 thread, here goes - all owners, get yourselves silver cables for the HD598.  The silver bass shift is fantastic for this headphone, added deep bass without infringing on mids, fantastic!
  
 I have a Therium and some other items on the way from Norne, and I can't wait to share with you guys - next week.


----------



## rockyks

I am 6 months in to waiting on my Draug2 (10 ft, balanced for Ether C), and Draug2 balanced to SE adaptor.   At 3 months I sent Trevor an e- mail to simply check on whether he still had the order.  He responded within a day saying that the order was almost complete and I should expect a shipping notice shortly.  Nothing happened.  At 5 months I sent the same reminder note with the same response.
       I think he should stop taking new orders until he gets his back orders filled.


----------



## TigzStudio

jalo said:


> Trevor:
> 
> Finally switched over to the Therium cable from my stock cable on my 64audio U12 and is now listening to the AK380cu.  It erases several of my concern.  Number one concern is whether the pure silver will be too bright for my liking, no, it does not have the normal silver brightness that some of my other cables exhibit (it will only happens with very good quality of silver and cable design). The sound is musical and very transparent and clean.  I can hear the decay of every note till they slowly die, very touching.  Second concern is whether the silver cable will reduce or restrict the bass impact.  The U12 has very good bass and with the Therium I can still feel every bass notes, they are tight and clean and did not feel any reduction in quantity and quality and they did not bleed into the mid range.  Third, with silver cable and unlike copper cable with a warm sound signature, I worry that the cable may be a little thin, but no, it has a tangible body and not a bony one either. It has a sound signature that is very engaging (with the right upstream). Thank you.  The Therium seems also to open up the space by quite a bit. This may partially because of the change from SE to balance but the cable clearly contributes to it. The sound is very focus and close (as oppose to not distant) and enhances the kind of sound signature that I like. Also sound separation is very good, no congestion, a statement to the capability of the eight cores and its ability to resolve complicated musical materials. This is my impression from the get go without any burn in. This is coming from someone that has spent a lot of crazy money on cables (Crystal Piccolino, Steffan Audio Voice etc).  Thank you and I will definitely order some additional cables for my other phones.


 
  
 Thanks for the post an initial feedback Jalo.
  


katulu said:


>


 
  
 Appreciate the post Kat.


rockyks said:


>


 
  
 PM sent to check on why you have not got the tracking on your Draug 2.
  
 Yes unfortunately with Draug 2 cables, they have the worst possible delays of any cables.  They ended up needing to have their own wait time separate from other series. 
 This is why we will stop offering the Draug 2 as an option around June 28th as there is no feasible way to keep shorter wait times on them specifically due
 to the labor + demand for them.  Sad to have to ditch the Draug 2 but its best as it will reduce complaints on the wait for them, until I can figure something out down the road.
 I have a dedicated person that all he does is hand braids Draug 2, and nothing else. 
  
 However yours should have shipped so I will take a look and see why not and arrange the necessary compensation for you to make up for the added wait.
 Thanks for your patience and posting your concerns / thoughts.


----------



## Jalo

katulu said:


> On a tangent related to the silver vs copper debate brought about a few posts back:
> 
> I did a frequency sweep testing once with my IEMs, using two cables, one copper (stock Magnus cable), and the other silver (Whiplash Twag).  Using the copper as reference, what I found was that the the silver "shifted" my peceived response - I noted that the peak I heard around 6 kHz with copper was gone with silver, and sound was more apparent around 7 kHz.  Similarly in Bass: copper gave me a more palpable mid-deep bass thump, silver reduced this, but increased sub-bass a tad.
> 
> ...




Well I have the Whiplash TWag also as my first IEM cable. I still have that cable. It was a horrible silver cable as it was a bad run with very low quality silver used. Some of the old timer may remember that ordeal. The sound signature was dry brittle, sibilance and bad bass. That was my first introduction to silver. Since then I learned silver is beautiful but it has to be the right kind of silver. I like my music to be as clean and as transparent as it can and only silver can deliver that.


----------



## pervysage

Mardrommar said:
			
		

>




What are the connectors above called? I'm assuming they are 4-pin XLR?


----------



## Mardrommar

The specific connector is a Valab carbon barrel 4-pin XLR. I'm not sure if it's still available as an option. I know the Eidolic 4-pin XLR is the current recommended version.


----------



## Sharkhunter

Hi all, I am interested in norne cable for my HD800S that is still on pre-order. Trevor is an awesome guy, who was able to answer all my Qs. I still dont wanna wait for 45 days. I am looking for a 5-6 foot norne draug v2 cable. Let me know if anyone have one for sale. PM me. 

Thanks.


----------



## TigzStudio

pervysage said:


> What are the connectors above called? I'm assuming they are 4-pin XLR?


 
  
 It uses the Valab 3-pin XLR and replaces the 3-pin XLR insert with a 4-pin XLR insert.  So its not officially a plug offered by Valab because they only have official 3-pin XLR male at this time. 
 This was a very early custom option that was provided back in like early 2014 or so. 
 Still can do it if desired, just email for details on how to add it as its not listed currently as a normal offering on site.


----------



## Richsvt

I wanted to put up my newest cable from Trevor. The Vorpal for my CA Jupiter. Still trying to get a feel for what they bring. Just a beautiful cable that is very comfortable despite its size. Early on, I can hear a little bass extension and some extra sound stage. Just a great addition to an already wonderful IEM.


----------



## tin427

richsvt said:


> I wanted to put up my newest cable from Trevor. The Vorpal for my CA Jupiter. Still trying to get a feel for what they bring. Just a beautiful cable that is very comfortable despite its size. Early on, I can hear a little bass extension and some extra sound stage. Just a great addition to an already wonderful IEM.


 
 Congrats for the new cables! 
 Vorpal has a very engaging sound which makes music more energetic.
 And the build is magnificent. Mine have been used for almost 2 years and it still works like a charm, no contact problems, no breaking of cables. Nice work Trevor.
 I am waiting for my Therium cable using the incoming new connector. Cant wait for sharing with all of you!


----------



## Skooks

I have used nearly everything that Trevor Goldman... Norne Audio... has made. All have been a big step up from the OEM cable that came with the headphones I've purchased. I do mean, "a BIG step up!" _Trevor knows how to build cables!_ Of course, no one cable may be the ultimate for all headphones. But, Trevor can advise you which cable is best with a specific headphone. He doesn't just build cables, but rather he is very knowledgeable about wire and the construction that is needed to make that wire come out to make headphones sound their best. 
  
 Recently, he laid a cable on me that takes my Audeze LCD-3's... latest version... to utopia! I'm not stretching this at all... Eternus is something else!! This pure silver cable is his "Eternus." Have any of you bought an Eternus from Trevor? It is the most expensive of all of his cables, but it is worth every penny of what you pay. It is the most transparent and musically defining cable I've ever used! It produces a great soundstage... every thing on that musical stage is brought out to my ears, and oh so well defined! I have listened to all of my Chesky FLAC files... and AIFF files, which BTW, I'm switching over to, because my Audirvana Plus music program and my Mac doesn't have to uncompress AIFF files... just play them... over and over I've listened with the Eternus. Wow!!
  
 I suggest you ask Trevor about his Eternus pure silver cable for your headphone.
  
 And, if any of you already have the Eternus, please let me know what you think.
  
 Here's the Eternus...


----------



## YugiRider2

skooks said:


> I have used nearly everything that Trevor Goldman... Norne Audio... has made. All have been a big step up from the OEM cable that came with the headphones I've purchased. I do mean, "a BIG step up!" _Trevor knows how to build cables!_ Of course, no one cable may be the ultimate for all headphones. But, Trevor can advise you which cable is best with a specific headphone. He doesn't just build cables, but rather he is very knowledgeable about wire and the construction that is needed to make that wire come out to make headphones sound their best.
> 
> Recently, he laid a cable on me that takes my Audeze LCD-3's... latest version... to utopia! I'm not stretching this at all... Eternus is something else!! This pure silver cable is his "Eternus." Have any of you bought an Eternus from Trevor? It is the most expensive of all of his cables, but it is worth every penny of what you pay. It is the most transparent and musically defining cable I've ever used! It produces a great soundstage... every thing on that musical stage is brought out to my ears, and oh so well defined! I have listened to all of my Chesky FLAC files... and AIFF files, which BTW, I'm switching over to, because my Audirvana Plus music program and my Mac doesn't have to uncompress AIFF files... just play them... over and over I've listened with the Eternus. Wow!!
> 
> ...




Nice to see mention of the Eternus. I also have an Eternus coming for my LCD-3 2016, now you have me excited. It's already shipped and should be here soon.


----------



## kino lau

richsvt said:


> I wanted to put up my newest cable from Trevor. The Vorpal for my CA Jupiter. Still trying to get a feel for what they bring. Just a beautiful cable that is very comfortable despite its size. Early on, I can hear a little bass extension and some extra sound stage. Just a great addition to an already wonderful IEM.




I want a Vorpal cable


----------



## katulu

tin427 said:


> Congrats for the new cables!
> Vorpal has a very engaging sound which makes music more energetic.
> And the build is magnificent. Mine have been used for almost 2 years and it still works like a charm, no contact problems, no breaking of cables. Nice work Trevor.
> I am waiting for my Therium cable using the incoming new connector. Cant wait for sharing with all of you!


 
  
 I just got my Therium with new steel reiforced pins from Trevor.  This cable is AMAZING with my UE Mavericks.
  

  

  
 I can't wait for my TH900s that are coming with an Eternus! Thanks Trevor!


----------



## tin427

katulu said:


> I just got my Therium with new steel reiforced pins from Trevor.  This cable is AMAZING with my UE Mavericks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm still waiting my cable to ship
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Such a long waiting for the new connector and cable making time.
 Nice cable! How is the sound sig comparing to the old cable?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

katulu said:


> I just got my Therium with new steel reiforced pins from Trevor.  This cable is AMAZING with my UE Mavericks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful, hadn't heard about the new steel reinforced pins, would be a nice add for reviews! I'll be using a 4 wire Vorpal and Therium in my upcoming CIEM review (Perfect Seal, InEarz, Alclair, and 64 Audio), not bending pins will be a challenge.


----------



## thewatcher101

What cable should I get for my set up.
  
 I am using the LCD-2.1 without Fazor and a hybrid tube amp, and Pathos Aurium.
  
 I really want more detail and control of the bass. I could upgrade to the Fazor versions to solve this problem but I would miss the sweet lows.


----------



## katulu

thewatcher101 said:


> What cable should I get for my set up.
> 
> I am using the LCD-2.1 without Fazor and a hybrid tube amp, and Pathos Aurium.
> 
> I really want more detail and control of the bass. I could upgrade to the Fazor versions to solve this problem but I would miss the sweet lows.


 
  
 Not to be snarky, but I would look for another headphone.  I thought the LCD-2 and -3 were awful, and have no confidence the rest are any better due to the house FR signature.  For bass I love my TH900s.


----------



## thecrow

thewatcher101 said:


> What cable should I get for my set up.
> 
> I am using the LCD-2.1 without Fazor and a hybrid tube amp, and Pathos Aurium.
> 
> I really want more detail and control of the bass. I could upgrade to the Fazor versions to solve this problem but I would miss the sweet lows.



Perhaps the silvergarde or eternus silver cables

I have the silvergarde and it has great detaik and tight bass. I believe the eternus adds some weight to the mids


----------



## joespride

Anyone here know what the issue is with Trevor ?
  
 Just curious if anyone here knows if Trevor is OK, Still in Business etc...
  
  
  
  
 (just heard from him so feel free to ignore)


----------



## bimmer100

joespride said:


> Just curious if anyone here knows if Trevor is OK, Still in Business etc...


 
  

 Trevor is indeed OK and is insanely busy. It's quite difficult running a business doing Boutique cables and doing so pretty much solo. He unfortunately is human, and makes mistakes...albeit more often than most allow him to make. He will follow through, and will see this message. And i've no doubt he will take care of you. Thanks for being so patient and understanding. He will see that and make it right. Send him a nice PM and give him your order number or any information you can to help speed up the process of what it is he needs to get to you. I'm sure he will do his best. I'll ask him today too and see if I can find out some information for you too. 
  
 Trevor is a good guy and means well. He never intentionally trys to forget anyone. He simply is being pulled every direction at once. I truly believe it's worth the wait! Once you get your cable you'll be happy! again, send him a PM on here!  and please Stay tuned.


----------



## joespride

Yep as stated He did just get back with me............................Looking forward to the new cable


----------



## TigzStudio

Still here, still pumping out cables non-stop everyday.
 I was out of office a bit for the 4th of July, but still got to most emails at that time.
  
 I should have gotten to all emails recently sent also, if I missed yours please just re-forward or use contact form
 on the storefront to ensure it gets past spam filter.  I will be double checking to see if I missed any.


----------



## atsq17

Does anyone know Norne address for me to ship a cable that I need modified to? Need to know in the next two hours or I might not get it to Trevor in time to be fixed in this batch. Feel free to PM me or just put it here. Thanks!


----------



## TigzStudio

atsq17 said:


> Does anyone know Norne address for me to ship a cable that I need modified to? Need to know in the next two hours or I might not get it to Trevor in time to be fixed in this batch. Feel free to PM me or just put it here. Thanks!


 

 PM sent, also I believe I did send it in email for you.


----------



## kino lau

Just placed an order for my second Norne Audio cable. I wouldn't order another if I wasn't thrilled with the first.


----------



## Jalo

kino lau said:


> Just placed an order for my second Norne Audio cable. I wouldn't order another if I wasn't thrilled with the first.



Which one did you order?


----------



## audionewbi

Placed my first Norne cable order


----------



## Richsvt

audionewbi said:


> Placed my first Norne cable order




Whatever you purchased, you will not be disappointed. I have several and each is very special for me...


----------



## kino lau

jalo said:


> Which one did you order?


 
  
 I ordered an 8 wire Vorpal. My CA Andromeda arrive in two days, and I'll get to do some cable rolling. CA & Shure stock, HL Ref Silver Litz and Norne 8 wire Therium. I ordered the Vorpal (at Trevors recommendation), simply to have a cable with OCC Copper in it, without it being 100% copper or silver plated copper. Vorpal will be 4 wire OCC Copper plus 4 wire OCC Silver. It's like running two entirely different cables at the same time. Copper for the warmth and silver for the clarity. I love my Therium, but I want to see what the Vorpal offers.


----------



## Jozurr

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between the Norne Skoll and Draug/Zoetic?
  
 Skoll:
  
 "4x24awg (12-wire)OCC (Ohno Continuous Cast) Fine Stranded Litz Headphone Cable in Tri Multi-conductor geometry"
  
  
 Draug:
  
 "DRAUG V2 - 8X24AWG (24-WIRE / MULTI-CORE, EQUIV. 4X21AWG)"
  
 and the Zoetic is similar as well. How do these translate to sonic capabilities? Is the Draug/Zoetic better than the Skoll (which I believe is now discontinued)?


----------



## gto88

Are we pushing to hard on the man?
 I sent an email this afternoon, and didn't expect a reply until tomorrow, but Trevor replied in one hour.
 and this is Sunday.
 He surely work hard and take care his business well, and of course the need of head-fi'ers here.
 Of course, I placed my order with him.


----------



## TigzStudio

jozurr said:


> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between the Norne Skoll and Draug/Zoetic?
> 
> Skoll:
> 
> "4x24awg (12-wire)OCC (Ohno Continuous Cast) Fine Stranded Litz Headphone Cable in Tri Multi-conductor geometry"


 
 Skoll Series we don't technically sell anymore for normal full size headphone cables, but keep it on hand for adapter/pm3 needs primarily.
  
  
  
  
 to all:
 working on catching up on emails right now, they should all be replied to soon.


----------



## Jozurr

tigzstudio said:


> Skoll Series we don't technically sell anymore for normal full size headphone cables, but keep it on hand for adapter/pm3 needs primarily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is the difference between Skoll and Draug/zoetic?


----------



## Jalo

kino lau said:


> I ordered an 8 wire Vorpal. My CA Andromeda arrive in two days, and I'll get to do some cable rolling. CA & Shure stock, [COLOR=6A6A6A]HL Ref Silver Litz and Norne 8 wire Therium. I ordered the Vorpal (at Trevors recommendation), simply to have a cable with OCC Copper in it, without it being 100% copper or silver plated copper. Vorpal will be 4 wire OCC Copper plus 4 wire OCC Silver. It's like running two entirely different cables at the same time. Copper for the warmth and silver for the clarity. I love my Therium, but I want to see what the Vorpal offers. [/COLOR]




Very interested to hear the difference between the Vorpal and the Therium. I have the 8 cores Therium also and it pairs perfectly with my 64aduio U12.


----------



## kino lau

jalo said:


> Very interested to hear the difference between the Vorpal and the Therium. I have the 8 cores Therium also and it pairs perfectly with my 64aduio U12.


 
  
 I'm expecting quite a difference just because of the copper content. I'll be using the Therium with the Andromeda, but probably not right away. I want to be able to clearly identify changes in the sound moving from one cable to another. It's not something that I've ever allowed myself in the past. The 846's and Andromeda should be capable enough to present what the different cable materials offer. I may order a straight copper cable as well once Trevor has it available to purchase.


----------



## pervysage

I have a Draug 2 on order. Can't wait to try it with the TH900!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I'm absolutely loving my Draug 2s, one on my HD800, the other on my 2016 LCD-3s. Very different headphones, both benefiting greatly from an outstanding cable design. I also have the Vorpal and Therium cables, prefer the Therium on my Alclair RSM, and Vorpal on the Alclair Studio4.


----------



## Richsvt

Big kudos to Trevor. I have one of his cables on each of my phones and IEMs, except for one and I will take care of that soon. His cables truly are beyond words, especially the Draug 2. My Ethers are on a whole different level because of that. Trevor is one class act.


----------



## Rumiho

Is there any kind of average build/wait time one can expect after placing and order for a cable. I'm really close to ordering that Draug v2 for my HD 800's I'm just not sure I want to wait 5 months for it if that's the case.
  
 Also is there a page somewhere on the Norne site that shows pictures of all of the splitter options and cable colors? I see a few of them on the Draug 2 product page but not all of the options are shown.


----------



## Richsvt

The Draug 2 is his most labor-intensive cable, I'd guess the wait time could be 2-3 months, depending on his work load. But well worth the time. By far the most beautiful cable I've seen. You might need to go to other products to see the selections of splitters and such. Send an email to Trevor's and I'm sure he can send a picture of all the selections for review.

Btw, I'd wait 5 months to get another Draug 2, it's that good...


----------



## Rumiho

richsvt said:


> The Draug 2 is his most labor-intensive cable, I'd guess the wait time could be 2-3 months, depending on his work load. But well worth the time. By far the most beautiful cable I've seen. You might need to go to other products to see the selections of splitters and such. Send an email to Trevor's and I'm sure he can send a picture of all the selections for review.


 
  
 I see. Fair I guess. Would the best option be the  "info@norneaudio.com" email? I sent a question through the contact form and didn't hear a response back so it might have been missed there.


----------



## Richsvt

It may take him some time to respond, it's basically a one-man show. Be patient, he'll send a response. You can also send him a pm through head fi.


----------



## TigzStudio

rumiho said:


>


 
 PM sent


----------



## GrdironTrenches

Trevor is definitely a busy man, his work truly is worth the wait. I never blinked twice placing the order in April all the way to now with the Draug 2. The Zoetic is my other cable from him and it was during his black friday monsoon. Will goto him and only him for future cable needs


----------



## audionewbi

Trevor customer service is A+, sadly I lost my im04 and had to cancel my order but from my current interaction with him I will be surely get cable when I get my hum pristine.


----------



## Jalo

Trevor, do you know from a sound perspective what is the difference between a silver plated copper (SPC) cable versus the Vorpal where you use a mixture of 4 pure silver and 4 pure copper?

Also pm sent.


----------



## tkteo

jalo said:


> Trevor, do you know from a sound perspective what is the difference between a silver plated copper (SPC) cable versus the Vorpal where you use a mixture of 4 pure silver and 4 pure copper?


 
  
 Would be good to clarify this, cos on the webpage for Vorpal it states that the conductors are a mix of copper and silver-plated copper: "Half OCC Litz cu and half OCC Litz ag(cu) the Vorpal has the cu strands with special red tinted enamel and the silver coated cu .."
 http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Type-4-OCC-Litz-CIEM-IEM-Westone-Shure-SE846-SE425-SE535-1964-ears-ue900-ultimate


----------



## TigzStudio

jalo said:


>


 
  
 Vorpal has a single wire that has a mix of spc and copper actually (not silver), I will edit the page to make it more clear as well. 
 I will forward you a reply in email as well, also status on your retermination, etc.


----------



## katulu

Just got my TH900s! Thanks Trevor!
  
 I've created a Norne silver tree:  HD800s with Custom #1 pure silver Draug 2, TH900s with Eternus cable, and UM Mavericks with Theriums!


----------



## joespride

While I think the wait times could be shorter, I believe it is up to each persons opinion to decide if it is reasonable. That said I made my order back in April, I feel like the measure of a good person is how they respond to an issue / adversity
  
 Trevor MORE than made up for any dissatisfaction I may have had with the wait time.  
  
 I will also state that BOTH cables I have are of the highest build quality, Easily on par / better than  the likes of Cardas, Moon, Whip Lash, etc
  
 I wont wax poetic about the sound, that is not my forte. I am happy with the quality both sound and appearance
  
 Kudos to Trevor for being the type person who goes above and beyond to make sure his customers are happy, and takes such pride in his craftsmanship
  
 Thanks Trevor


----------



## Jimah

Not sure why, but Norne Audio have return back my money without any consent from my side (read: they refuse to work with my order, maybe?). I ordered my Draug V2 back during Black Friday, and knowing that they've been hammered by the orders, I tried to be a good sport by just occasionally email them, so that I don't bug Trevor with too many Emails. We were in the middle of discussing the sleeving color option, when after February, Trevor just went silent on me. I tried emailing him, but no reply.
  
 But earlier this month, I was surprised by a rather rude move by Norne audio, they've returned back my money, without any explanation and discussion prior. I also paid my order using Paypal, and being an international customer, I have to bear an unnecessary loss due to Paypal charge and currency exchange, all without getting anything in my hand. I am aware that some of the members here swore to good customer service from Trevor, but in my case, I only get a sour taste in my mouth. Tried to be a good customer, wait patiently for 9 months, only to be treated like this. On more lesson in life, and another brand to cross out from my list I guess.


----------



## kino lau

jimah said:


> Not sure why, but Norne Audio have return back my money without any consent from my side (read: they refuse to work with my order, maybe?). I ordered my Draug V2 back during Black Friday, and knowing that they've been hammered by the orders, I tried to be a good sport by just occasionally email them, so that I don't bug Trevor with too many Emails. We were in the middle of discussing the sleeving color option, when after February, Trevor just went silent on me. I tried emailing him, but no reply.
> 
> But earlier this month, I was surprised by a rather rude move by Norne audio, they've returned back my money, without any explanation and discussion prior. I also paid my order using Paypal, and being an international customer, I have to bear an unnecessary loss due to Paypal charge and currency exchange, all without getting anything in my hand. I am aware that some of the members here swore to good customer service from Trevor, but in my case, I only get a sour taste in my mouth. Tried to be a good customer, wait patiently for 9 months, only to be treated like this. On more lesson in life, and another brand to cross out from my list I guess.


 
  
 It's more likely that PayPal is the culprit here. I've seen PayPal and credit card companies cancel orders and the funds returned to the account due to suspicion of fraudulent activity. This can happen for any number of reasons, IE: Different Billing and Ship to address...unusual purchase activity...etc. Best to contact PayPal for an explanation, as Trevor probably has nothing to do with it, or may be dealing with incorrect information from PayPal. Regardless of your perception of what is occurring, the only true story can only be found through PayPal. This is a crappy situation, especially when lead times are involved and thinking that an item is already in the pipe and soon to be shipped.  
  
 Best of Luck!


----------



## bimmer100

There are multiple sides to a story and I'm sorry to hear things didn't work out for you. But I know Trevor means well and takes care of all his customers, and even some aggressive ones. But I know Trevor will never do another Black Friday special again. And I think he may be discontinuing the draug cable or replacing it with something else. A pity, but not one of his more profitable cables. Not the point. But try contacting Trevor and discussing this between you both. Sometimes a private message on Headfi is a good way to contact him. 
The issue with PayPal is surely able to be resolved, and sure Trevor would do what's needed to take care of it. It's likely not much money, I think international is around 4%?? So contact Trevor about it, and PayPal and see what can be done.

How often did you email Trevor? And what did you your last email say before you ended up getting a refund? By chance was there an issue with a particular connector or item that was no longer in stock? Or any reason that a refund would be issued? If not, maybe it is a PayPal issue. I have had similar issues in the past with international transactions. 
Hope things get sorted for you. 



jimah said:


> Not sure why, but Norne Audio have return back my money without any consent from my side (read: they refuse to work with my order, maybe?). I ordered my Draug V2 back during Black Friday, and knowing that they've been hammered by the orders, I tried to be a good sport by just occasionally email them, so that I don't bug Trevor with too many Emails. We were in the middle of discussing the sleeving color option, when after February, Trevor just went silent on me. I tried emailing him, but no reply.
> 
> But earlier this month, I was surprised by a rather rude move by Norne audio, they've returned back my money, without any explanation and discussion prior. I also paid my order using Paypal, and being an international customer, I have to bear an unnecessary loss due to Paypal charge and currency exchange, all without getting anything in my hand. I am aware that some of the members here swore to good customer service from Trevor, but in my case, I only get a sour taste in my mouth. Tried to be a good customer, wait patiently for 9 months, only to be treated like this. On more lesson in life, and another brand to cross out from my list I guess.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jimah said:


> Not sure why, but Norne Audio have return back my money without any consent from my side (read: they refuse to work with my order, maybe?). I ordered my Draug V2 back during Black Friday, and knowing that they've been hammered by the orders, I tried to be a good sport by just occasionally email them, so that I don't bug Trevor with too many Emails. We were in the middle of discussing the sleeving color option, when after February, Trevor just went silent on me. I tried emailing him, but no reply.
> 
> But earlier this month, I was surprised by a rather rude move by Norne audio, they've returned back my money, without any explanation and discussion prior. I also paid my order using Paypal, and being an international customer, I have to bear an unnecessary loss due to Paypal charge and currency exchange, all without getting anything in my hand. I am aware that some of the members here swore to good customer service from Trevor, but in my case, I only get a sour taste in my mouth. Tried to be a good customer, wait patiently for 9 months, only to be treated like this. On more lesson in life, and another brand to cross out from my list I guess.




I'll second on what bimmer100 is saying. My guess as well as its a PayPal issue. My interactions with Trevor have always been positive. Yes he gets burried in orders, he builds a great product, but he has always been extremely conscientious in communicating. I bet he was thinking you withdrew the payment.


----------



## scottcocoabeach

I could see a Paypal issue after a week, or even a month, but after 9 months? That doesn't seem likely to me. I'd have to imagine that there would be a lot of merchants dropping the use of PayPal if they were auto-refunding purchases months after the fact.


----------



## kino lau

PayPal pays upon the product purchased is shipped. I saw this notification when I placed my current order. Only way to get the answer is to contact PayPal or the credit card company used by PayPal to authorize the order. Real simple. Pick up the phone and call.


----------



## John2e

jimah said:


> Not sure why, but Norne Audio have return back my money without any consent from my side (read: they refuse to work with my order, maybe?). I ordered my Draug V2 back during Black Friday, and knowing that they've been hammered by the orders, I tried to be a good sport by just occasionally email them, so that I don't bug Trevor with too many Emails. We were in the middle of discussing the sleeving color option, when after February, Trevor just went silent on me. I tried emailing him, but no reply.
> 
> But earlier this month, I was surprised by a rather rude move by Norne audio, they've returned back my money, without any explanation and discussion prior. I also paid my order using Paypal, and being an international customer, I have to bear an unnecessary loss due to Paypal charge and currency exchange, all without getting anything in my hand. I am aware that some of the members here swore to good customer service from Trevor, but in my case, I only get a sour taste in my mouth. Tried to be a good customer, wait patiently for 9 months, only to be treated like this. On more lesson in life, and another brand to cross out from my list I guess.


 

 This guy has been a pleasure to deal with from day one
 He returned my email in 10 minutes on a Sunday night after 10:00
 He put up with all my stupid questions without making me feel stupid and there were many (wish my wife could do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
 If the product is half as good as the service I received, I will be very happy and buying much more.
 Build time was half of the quoted wait!
 I wish all companies treated me this well
  
 Thank you Trevor


----------



## Jimah

bimmer100 said:


> There are multiple sides to a story and I'm sorry to hear things didn't work out for you. But I know Trevor means well and takes care of all his customers, and even some aggressive ones. But I know Trevor will never do another Black Friday special again. And I think he may be discontinuing the draug cable or replacing it with something else. A pity, but not one of his more profitable cables. Not the point. But try contacting Trevor and discussing this between you both. Sometimes a private message on Headfi is a good way to contact him.
> The issue with PayPal is surely able to be resolved, and sure Trevor would do what's needed to take care of it. It's likely not much money, I think international is around 4%?? So contact Trevor about it, and PayPal and see what can be done.
> 
> How often did you email Trevor? And what did you your last email say before you ended up getting a refund? By chance was there an issue with a particular connector or item that was no longer in stock? Or any reason that a refund would be issued? If not, maybe it is a PayPal issue. I have had similar issues in the past with international transactions.
> Hope things get sorted for you.


 
 To answer bimmer100, and to be fair, I'll detail all our email thus far. Our email conversation started back in December 2015, where Trevor had confirmed my order. I replied with a question regarding the sleeving, asking for some sample picture since the website does not have all the options photo, with no answer from him. After that, I send another email on February 2016, asking for an update, in which Trevor replied, saying that my order is almost ready to ship, "just a matter of 1-2 days only actually", and he also suggest clear/brown sleeving as one of the customer favourite. I replied, thanking him, but also again asking for the sample picture of the sleeve option since he had not done so. After that, three more of my email, two in February, one in May just went silent. My last email in May was more in a hard tone, saying that I'm disappointed with the lack of communication, and, I quote "Please respond or i"ll start making a fuss in the public forum"(I don't think I went overboard with this statement, just to put some urgency, no expletive or name-calling ever used in my email). But alas, my money got refunded, with no word from Trevor.
  
 Thank you guys, especially Kino Lau for the suggestion regarding the Paypal issue. I think you're right, contacting Paypal may help me understanding the issue better. But I am, as a customer, felt dishearten if I am the one that have to contact both the seller and Paypal, just to know what's going on with my order, especially after 9 months of wait, and a long period of silence from Trevor himself.


----------



## Mardrommar

I feel that many people nowadays expect to be pampered when supporting a company and also expect that they should receive things as soon as possible. It's really the whole "Me, Me, Me!" mentality. Now, there are people who purchase things that are mass produced and there are people who purchase quality items. Some people will spend a lot of money on a high quality product, going in with an understanding that there will be an extensive wait because of the high demand. 
  
 Norne Audio/Trevor creates some of the best looking and highest quality cables out there, but you will have to be patient. This is especially true for everyone who has ordered the Draug2, and that wait increases as you go up in cable length. The process of making the Draug2 is very time consuming. 
  
 I think that the majority of us can respect this fact. I think that we can also respect Trevor for the insane amount of pressure he is under. As bimmer1000 said, Trevor is still dealing with orders from last year's Black Friday event. When you consider that the Draug2 is the limiting factor for his ability to produce and ship out all his other cables and products, you can begin to see why things are delayed. 
  
 I have a crazy amount of respect for Trevor. Sometimes he misses an email or has a delayed response, but 99.5% of the time, he gets back to me right away and goes above and beyond to make up for any perceived shortcomings. If you consider that he is maintaining a website, doing most all the manual labor, handling all the communications, handling all RMAs/modifications, handling all the shipping, and essentially running all remaining aspects of the business/company himself... while always being polite and forthcoming... it's damn impressive.
  
 Look, I can see that some people will get frustrated about the long wait, and I can see people becoming upset when they think a cable will be sent out and it doesn't happen, but you still have to keep in mind that he is just one person, and he is constantly getting pulled in a thousand different directions. I don't think it is fair to threaten him about writing negative things in the forum, because it will only induce more stress and won't benefit anyone. I would always try to contact the business and also (in this case) PayPal before making a scene.
  
 I am still waiting on three Draug2 cables, but it's okay because I know the wait is worth it. Trevor has re-terminated my Therium SE-846 cable in balanced during this period, and has been a pleasure to deal with overall.
  
 Basically, I just want to remind people that he's one person and there are better ways of addressing unexpected situations.


----------



## Jimah

mardrommar said:


> I feel that many people nowadays expect to be pampered when supporting a company and also expect that they should receive things as soon as possible. It's really the whole "Me, Me, Me!" mentality. Now, there are people who purchase things that are mass produced and there are people who purchase quality items. Some people will spend a lot of money on a high quality product, going in with an understanding that there will be an extensive wait because of the high demand.
> 
> Norne Audio/Trevor creates some of the best looking and highest quality cables out there, but you will have to be patient. This is especially true for everyone who has ordered the Draug2, and that wait increases as you go up in cable length. The process of making the Draug2 is very time consuming.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you Madrommar for your long post. Everyone is entitled of their opinion, and my guess is you're directing most of the criticism on me. I am well aware of the lead time of a custom build product, and to say that 9 months of waiting is a "short time/as soon as possible" can be considered as an understatement IMHO.
  
 To further clarify this, I'm not particularly troubled by the waiting time (I never take it to the forum or any public outlet before, even though I did tell him I'll do so), but what really bugs me the most is the non-responsive parts on Trevor side. You said, and I quote "99.5% of the time, he gets back to me". Well in my case, out of 14 question emails I sent him, he answered 7, which makes it 50% response rate, plus the sudden refund from the order without any word from him. So yes, I'm not sure if you can call that a "me me me me" mentality, given all the circumstances. I'm not here for a fight, just sharing the experience that I have personally had.


----------



## Mardrommar

Jimah, that is a fair enough statement and your points are valid.
  
 It could be that the emails were getting filtered incorrectly or something along those lines. This is why many people suggest PMing Trevor on Head-Fi, though I'm not sure if you've done this before. 
  
 No matter, I'm sure that Trevor will see your posts and will sort everything out when given a chance. Hopefully the matter is settled properly, because it would be a shame to see you disappointed by his services.


----------



## Jimah

Mardrommar, thank you for the suggestion. I feel like I've pmed him once wayyy back, can't even recall it anymore lol. And yes, I was hoping that Trevor will notice my posts, part of why I'm taking this to Headfi, as he is quite responsive in here. If this doesn't get his attention then I'll try PM him again. Can only hope for the best.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

jimah said:


> Thank you Madrommar for your long post. Everyone is entitled of their opinion, and my guess is you're directing most of the criticism on me. I am well aware of the lead time of a custom build product, and to say that 9 months of waiting is a "short time/as soon as possible" can be considered as an understatement IMHO.
> 
> To further clarify this, I'm not particularly troubled by the waiting time (I never take it to the forum or any public outlet before, even though I did tell him I'll do so), but what really bugs me the most is the non-responsive parts on Trevor side. You said, and I quote "99.5% of the time, he gets back to me". Well in my case, out of 14 question emails I sent him, he answered 7, which makes it 50% response rate, plus the sudden refund from the order without any word from him. So yes, I'm not sure if you can call that a "me me me me" mentality, given all the circumstances. I'm not here for a fight, just sharing the experience that I have personally had.




It sounds like you have waited very long, and I do understand as I have waited for my own Draug 2 to be made.

However, I don't mean to come off wrong, but fourteen question emails for a cable is a lot. If I did the same thing to another boutique manufacturer, Eddie Current, he would tell me to find another amp and that he doesn't want my money, except he wouldn't say it so nicely, or he would ignore me and issue a refund. I also recall a statistc that his company found, which was that customers who ask more than three questions are less likely to actually buy the product. 

The rules for giant companies like Amazon and Walmart do not appy to small boutique manufacturers, who often go into their line of work to avoid the machine of corporate backbending customers and employers expect. The customer is not always right.

I am not sure if this is where Tevor is coming from. I do know he has answered every question I asked about changing my order from single-ended to balanced. His responses were detailed, full, polite, and were well-written.

Just my opinion...


----------



## 520RanchBro

jimah said:


> After that, I send another email on February 2016, asking for an update, in which Trevor replied, saying that my order is almost ready to ship, "just a matter of 1-2 days only actually"


 
 This would be the most troubling aspect to me. I don't know how a cable can go from 1-2 days out to another wait of 5+ months. 
  
 That said, I had a few emails slip by Trevor, I PM'd him here and all was answered in a day or less. Using the contact form on his site will make sure it gets past any filtering. Have your order number handy.


----------



## kino lau

jimah said:


> Mardrommar, thank you for the suggestion. I feel like I've pmed him once wayyy back, can't even recall it anymore lol. And yes, I was hoping that Trevor will notice my posts, part of why I'm taking this to Headfi, as he is quite responsive in here. If this doesn't get his attention then I'll try PM him again. Can only hope for the best.


 
 Have you called PayPal yet, or looked at the Details of the Refund transaction? If PayPal was somehow involved, and sent notification to the "*seller*" regarding "*suspected fraudulent activity*"...I as the "*seller*" or "*purchaser*"...whichever part I played in it, would cease all communication with the other party immediately. If I were the "*selle*r" and PayPal was the party paying me...the only party I'm going to listen to is PayPal. 
 I've had this happen to me with eBay purchases where I was the buyer, and I had it happen to me as the buyer where the order was cancelled by my CC company, because my Billing address and Ship to address were different. I have all UPS or FedEx deliveries go c/o their local storefront or main sorting station.


----------



## TigzStudio

Sorry guys I have been out of office, I am looking into any issues and will rectify them very soon.
  
 edit:  I do try my best to reply to every single email the same day (withing some hours) if I can.  Often if very busy I have to set aside time at the end of a day to do all emails for that day, occasionally it can stretch to the next day, etc.  My goal would certainly be to get to every email within a few hours, but due to intense build schedule I cannot always make that happen for every single inquiry. 
 If emails are truly a crazy amount,which is often, an email or two can get pushed
 down quickly and I might miss one.  This is why I usually suggest if you do not receive a reply in 1 day just go ahead and bump your email (using contact form on site) or as a last resort just shooting me a PM with your order number and I would then send you an email.  
 As most know I am always checking up here on the thread to see how everyone is doing as well.   
  
 But today is a good example of me missing emails because I was forced to
 be away from the shop all day today, absolutely had no choice on that one unfortunately.  This also delayed a couple of ship dates that were supposed to happen today, etc.  But I am back in action for getting them all out tomorrow. 
  
 In regards to Draug 2 cables, as mentioned before they have had a separate waiting line due to the nature of the labor for it and demand.  So Draug 2 cables are going to be longer waits than anything else.
 I will be double checking on any outstanding older Draug 2 cables to make sure they are on the way this week.  If you feel your Draug 2 wait has been too long, shoot me a PM
 with your order number I will check on it for you.  My goal is to clear out all the older Draug 2 cable orders by the end of this week.


----------



## TigzStudio

Jimah,
  
 We are not refusing to complete your order at all.
 Your getting a compensated order/cable, it will ship out this week. 
  
 If we make a big error and did not get the order out, then compensation is in order always from our end to make up for the issue.


----------



## audionewbi

That is customer service right there.


----------



## Jimah

liu junyuan said:


> It sounds like you have waited very long, and I do understand as I have waited for my own Draug 2 to be made.
> 
> However, I don't mean to come off wrong, but fourteen question emails for a cable is a lot.
> 
> Just my opinion...




Out of that 14, half of that is me asking about the same question since it was not answered or bumping my email in hope that it won't be buried. But as Mardrommar suggested, it may have been filtered as spam or whatnot, I cannot be sure.


----------



## Jimah

tigzstudio said:


> Jimah,
> 
> We are not refusing to complete your order at all.
> Your getting a compensated order/cable, it will ship out this week.
> ...




Well I never would have imagined it will pan out like this, never in my life would a seller refund the money, but still sending the good. As Audionewbi said, that is one fine customer service indeed.

 Not sure if you've send me an email regarding this, but all this confusion can be avoided should I am aware of the situation earlier. 

So guys, Trevor is still the hero seller that you guys adore, thank you again Trevor, I really don't know what to say anymore.


----------



## kino lau

jimah said:


> Well I never would have imagined it will pan out like this, never in my life would a seller refund the money, but still sending the good. As Audionewbi said, that is one fine customer service indeed.
> 
> Not sure if you've send me an email regarding this, but all this confusion can be avoided should I am aware of the situation earlier.
> 
> So guys, Trevor is still the hero seller that you guys adore, thank you again Trevor, I really don't know what to say anymore.


 
  
 I for one...would like to know what PayPal had to say about this situation since they are the only ones that have the exact details of the transaction from the time that order was placed, and when the refund was processed and why. I think that customers/members of the forum would appreciate knowing how something like his could happen.


----------



## TigzStudio

kino lau said:


>


 
 Kino, I actually manually refunded his particular order, as I deemed that he should be compensated for our error on it.
 In paypal transactions I have the ability to manually refund any order over a longer stretch of time. So when I manually refund I normally include
 notes with the refund with the reason why it was refunded, in this case compensatory for error/delay.  Usually if I am refunding or partially refunding an order manually, its a positive thing for the customer, meaning that customer is getting compensation
 and of course still going to get their order, etc. 
  
  
 edit to all:
  
 I am working on finishing up as many emails right now as I can, so if you haven't had a reply over the last day
 its incoming.


----------



## Jimah

kino lau said:


>


 
  


tigzstudio said:


>


 
 Kino Lau, what Trevor just said. He had PMed me today, and explained what just happened. He manually refunded the paypal amount, as a way of apologizing. My best guess is my order fell through the crack, and Trevor, being the gentlemen merchant, try to compensate me for my trouble. Just like many of the members here said before, he is truly one of a kind, caring and responsible artisan. 
  
 After the PM session, I went back to the Paypal refund notice, and after carefully inspecting it, at a corner, there it is, a small note left by Trevor explaining the refund reason! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It will be cowardly of me, especially after the gentlemen action by Trevor, to not admit my own mistake. I fail to notice that side note, and creating a confusion here, so I apologize on my own error, to Trevor and you guys Headfiers. There you go guys, feel free to blast me for my stupid mistake.
  
 P.S: All hail Trevor!


----------



## kino lau

tigzstudio said:


> Kino, I actually manually refunded his particular order, as I deemed that he should be compensated for our error on it.
> In paypal transactions I have the ability to manually refund any order over a longer stretch of time. So when I manually refund I normally include
> notes with the refund with the reason why it was refunded, in this case compensatory for error/delay.  Usually if I am refunding or partially refunding an order manually, its a positive thing for the customer, meaning that customer is getting compensation
> and of course still going to get their order, etc.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the clarification Trevor. My natural tendency is to identify what part of "the system" caused the result. I also don't like to see anybody dragged across the coals unfairly. 
  
 Thanks! Walt


----------



## TigzStudio

jimah said:


>


 
  
 That small note can be easy to miss.
 To be fair you should have also received an email from me making it more clear in regards to the compensation refund.
 But that is my fault on that one.  Likely I used my sites interface to send the email instead of sending it manually from gmail itself.
 Sending emails through my site interface method has been causing me some issues. 
  
 Regardless the cable will be coming to you asap, but first I have also just sent you a message clarifying if the specs. on the build are
 still accurate to your present system, or if changes need to be made at all.  Thanks!


----------



## IndieGradoFan

New Draug 2 has arrived. Second cable / third product I've bought from Norne. As usual, quality is top notch.


----------



## kino lau

Now I want a Draug 2 cable for my Andromeda's...


----------



## Richsvt

Go with the 8-wire Vorpal for the Andromeda. I used one for the Jupiter and it really makes it. Superb.


----------



## Richsvt




----------



## Mardrommar

That Draug2 is sexy with the LCD-X.
  
 A Draug2 makes any headphone look sexier.


----------



## pippen99

Quote: 





mardrommar said:


> That Draug2 is sexy with the LCD-X.
> 
> A Draug2 makes any headphone look sexier.


 
 you bet!


----------



## kino lau

richsvt said:


> Go with the 8-wire Vorpal for the Andromeda. I used one for the Jupiter and it really makes it. Superb.


 
 That's what I have on order right now. I'm hoping for something with a different sound signature than my Therium


----------



## gto88

What the difference of Solv X and Draug2? Has any one compared them or know the character of each?


----------



## Jalo

Trevor is one class act.  The courage to admit ones fault and to make it right earns my respect as a person and my business.


----------



## OmsJtmz32

Received my 4-wire therium cable! Using with the K10s, the improved clarity was the first thing I noticed after switching from Forza hybrid to the Theriums. Great workmanship and customer service from Trevor even though there was a slight delay in shipment. Satisfied customer here.


----------



## kejar31

Got my new Vanquish cable today..
  
 .


----------



## Wildcatsare1

kejar31 said:


> Got my new Vanquish cable today..
> 
> .




How does it sound with those lovely Ether Cs?


----------



## kejar31

wildcatsare1 said:


> How does it sound with those lovely Ether Cs?


 

 I personally have never been able to discern one headphone cable’s sound from another, that is unless there was a solder or pinout issue… I tend to purchase aftermarket cables for convenience and aesthetics.. In this case, I absolutely hated the DUM cable that came with the Ether’s.. It was way too stiff and tended to maintain shapes after it was unraveled. As can be seen in the following pic 
  

  
  
 Outside of the obvious issues with the DUM cable… I think the Norne Cable is absolutely stunning. The braiding and build quality / craftsmanship make it absolutely worth the cost!


----------



## Douger333

Trevor is still a hero in my book! I bought a set of Vanquish cables a couple of years ago for my Mr. Speakers AD or Primes, and found they really excel with my Ethers! Recently the left channel
 went bad, probably not Trevor's fault at all, but I mailed him asking how much to fix...  I am cash-challenged and only on SS...  He let me know that they would be covered under warranty!
 He apologized for a little delay, but he upgraded me! I completely encourage anyone to buy his cables... Quality, price, and performance, you can't lose!
 Doug Reid


----------



## felix3650

I too am in talks with Trevor for a very nice cable. Will post pics and my impressions on this thread once I get both the cable and my new amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 For now all I can say is that Trevor is one of a kind person, a really nice guy!


----------



## Jimah

I've received my Draug v2 cable that Trevor send, Packaging wise, top class act, with the full protection in stylish form. Cable wise, it's very flexible for a cable this thick, solid work indeed. Will post some pics later on, I always got back home at night so lighting will be a challenge, hopefully can find one sunny day to do the spectacular cable justice .


----------



## GrdironTrenches

jimah said:


> I've received my Draug v2 cable that Trevor send, Packaging wise, top class act, with the full protection in stylish form. Cable wise, it's very flexible for a cable this thick, solid work indeed. Will post some pics later on, I always got back home at night so lighting will be a challenge, hopefully can find one sunny day to do the spectacular cable justice .


 
 That is making my mouth water. I finally get to trash the stock Hifiman cables tomorrow because the Draug 2 will finally arrive. wo0t


----------



## pervysage

Jealous of these Draug 2 arrivals. 

I only ordered last month so not sure how long I have to wait for mine. Hopefully the line up is not too long.


----------



## GrdironTrenches

Received Draug 2 about 30 minutes ago with a big hell yeah! A great day so far. I am so stoked versus the Zoetic ( < great cable no doubt) but Draug 2 is end game for real. Draug owners are lucky to grab one while in circulation, its obviously a hard cable to make. Pictures dont bring the cable enough justice, only way is to see it in person. Very sturdy cable, perfect craftsmanship. The braid too, cant complain about the braid and I fully understand the time required to build this cable. Great job Norne!


----------



## fiascogarcia

I just bought an adapter with the Arcane cable.  It's an insane looking cable.  Does anyone have any experience with an Arcane headphone cable?


----------



## Mardrommar

I totally forgot to upload these unboxing pictures from a month or two ago. These are two IEM cables I received from Trevor. One is a re-terminated Therium IEM cable for my Shure SE-846. 
  
 I wanted to do this to give people an idea of the packaging and unboxing experience. It also shows off how detail oriented Trevor is and how high in quality his cables are.


----------



## gto88

top notch product package.
 I ordered a cable with same silver carbon spliter, it surely looks good.


----------



## GrdironTrenches

And the cables will stay pristine through packaging because the plastic baggie has no flap. all sides are sealed tight


----------



## simonatsea

I am curious if anyone has had a chance to directly compare the Vanquish cable to any of his latest offerings on Mrspeakers Alpha Primes(dogs or Ether c)? I currently have a single ended Vanquish cable. I would like to get a balanced cable to take advantage of my new amps balanced conection. I am contemplating sending the cable in for a retermination or just ordering a Solv x or Droug 2 cable with XLR. I am curious what the sonic difference would be and if it justifys the cost. I am extemely happy with the Prime vanquish combo. To my ears it is a night and day difference to the stock mrspeakers cable.


----------



## gto88

simonatsea said:


> I am curious if anyone has had a chance to directly compare the Vanquish cable to any of his latest offerings on Mrspeakers Alpha Primes(dogs or Ether c)? I currently have a single ended Vanquish cable. I would like to get a balanced cable to take advantage of my new amps balanced conection. I am contemplating sending the cable in for a retermination or just ordering a Solv x or Droug 2 cable with XLR. I am curious what the sonic difference would be and if it justifys the cost. I am extemely happy with the Prime vanquish combo. To my ears it is a night and day difference to the stock mrspeakers cable.


 
 Draug2 is praised by many, not heard much about Solv X though.


----------



## kino lau

gto88 said:


> Draug2 is praised by many, not heard much about Solv X though.


 
 I was going to order the Solv-X for my Andromeda's but Trevor advised me that they are really too stiff and heavy to use with IEM's


----------



## gto88

kino lau said:


> I was going to order the Solv-X for my Andromeda's but Trevor advised me that they are really too stiff and heavy to use with IEM's


 
 I guess that is why they are listed for full-size headphone.


----------



## kino lau

gto88 said:


> I guess that is why they are listed for full-size headphone.


 
 Perhaps they are...but http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/index.php?route=product/category&path=58_108


----------



## gto88

I see, I guess they should update the information on their web page.


----------



## TigzStudio

This one should have been disabled on site actually, looks like somehow it wasn't disabled. 
  
 Being replaced with new stuff coming,
 some big updates coming to the site in about a week also. 
  
  
 p.s.
  
 Sorry to all on delay in emails recently, I am a little behind on them but will be caught up by this evening.
 So if you had delay in reply over the weekend this is why, thanks for the patience as always.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

When will the nightmare backlog from last year's Black Friday end?

I have defended Trevor as essentially doing everything himself and to meet the demands of customers who sometimes assault him with 40 email questions without proper research or understanding what running a small, botique business is like.

But now I have to sort of agree with the complaints about communication, despite what of course is amazing craftwork that I have already purchased for a family member and which he loves.

I essentially ordered a Draug 2 for my HD800 last March and consciously did not expect to receive anything for awhile, several months.

Not expecting to receive it for awhile, I only recently asked if I could change my order to a different connector and to add an adapter. He then apologized for missing my order and that it would ship by rush order on Monday. 

The odd thing is that there was no need to apologize since I was not asking for faster service, but what came across to me was that my order had somehow completely disappeared from view until I simply brought up a change request to new termination. It seems like people who are ordering are being buried beneath more recent orders and that honestly if I would not have mentioned my original order, which I simply wanted to change, it would have remained backlogged indefinitely.

I did not want to be another customer who expects a rush, but it is very strange and annoying that I was promised, without my even asking for it, a rush order to be completed and shipped now two weeks ago only to find this promise was empty.

Nothing was shipped and communications ceased. The feeling I have is that he has forgotten his message he sent and moved on to the next thing, and then I feel like I have to send little nagging reminders, which makes me uncomfortable due to the fact I hate being a pestering customer. And it is not my job to do that.

Making a promise and failing to live up to it is just odd and very confusing to me. I would have preferred no promises at all, but rather just confidence in knowing my order will come in due time and in the order it was placed. While I am confident the cable will be amazing, I am not confident that there is much order behind the process of meeting orders in the order they are placed. Lots of "orders" in that sentence for a reason.

So, I really appreciate the cordiality and craftsmanship but now feel like it is my job to send annoying messages because I involuntarily received a promise I never asked for that item would ship only to find it wouldn't ship anyways and that communication had ceased. It is all just a little frustrating but I am sure I will be very happy with the cable when it comes in due time, as I adore the cable he made for my family member. From messages it seems Tevor is extemely friendly and polite but honestly is reeling under way too many responsibilities for a single mortal to meet. I really think we need to be understanding, but no need to make things more chaotic by making a promise that cannot be fulfilled and that one cannot keep track of amidst the flurry of demand.


----------



## gto88

It happens to me too, I am still in the dark since I was promised a rush shipping and tracking # the next day of the reply,
 and that I have not received yet.


----------



## TigzStudio

liu junyuan said:


>


 
  
 I am getting to all emails right now.
 I will be looking into your order asap. 
  
 As always if any issue occurred compensation will be given to those customers,  Usually it is always related to Draug 2 orders.
 Draug 2 cables do have a separate wait time compared to other cables. 
 However we always make it up to customers compensation wise for any misses.
 If you have not received your compensation you will soon. 
  
 I am sending you a private message now to check and make sure your cable is indeed on the way to you.


----------



## TigzStudio

liu junyuan said:


>


 
 PM sent on this, will resolve it asap.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

tigzstudio said:


> PM sent on this, will resolve it asap.




Very professionally handled. Thank you.


----------



## TokenGesture

What Trevor needs is a PA. All (most) problems would be solved I think.  But he is a great guy and his cable are excellent.  Keep it going Trevor.


----------



## gto88

Just received my Solv X cable for HE1000.


----------



## Vigrith

liu junyuan said:


> Very professionally handled. Thank you.


 
  
 Regarding your post in the previous page and your situation as a whole, I feel you.
  
 It can indeed feel like you or me or anyone is being the "pestering customer" when an e-mail isn't tended to within reasonable time or when an order is sort of forgotten or gets passed off to the background and sort of fades away and reminders/questions arise and are sent Trevor's way - though of course it is a necessary evil as some times things slip through the cracks when they're being handled by super busy businesses/individuals.
  
 On the other hand, it's not like you can stand around and watch $300+ of your money float around in cosmic void for x amount of time so you don't have a choice but to ask questions regarding ETA, etc.
  
 I've personally been in contact with Trevor the last week or so in regards to a cable I'll be purchasing for my Elear once it releases in Portugal and he has been nothing short of excellent, every question has been answered, I was provided all the information I requested and he did so in a very timely fashion - not to mention he did warn me ahead of time that he may not have the time to reply to everything right away and that if a day passed I should email back a bump the next day. This is a very considerate thing to do.
  
 That said, my queries have been fairly long as have the responses by Trevor, the quote I requested for example covered like three different items - I find it incredible that he manages to keep up as much as he does considering he must get dozens of other emails like yours and mine in a single day. It is true that "no stone unturned" (eg. emails potentially slipping through the cracks) policy is required of businesses that strive to be the best but it's inhuman how much there has to be to wade through as a single person running something like this.
  
 Food for thought I suppose!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

vigrith said:


> Regarding your post in the previous page and your situation as a whole, I feel you.
> 
> It can indeed feel like you or me or anyone is being the "pestering customer" when an e-mail isn't tended to within reasonable time or when an order is sort of forgotten or gets passed off to the background and sort of fades away and reminders/questions arise and are sent Trevor's way - though of course it is a necessary evil as some times things slip through the cracks when they're being handled by super busy businesses/individuals.
> 
> ...




I have been too busy these days to follow up. The short version is that Trevor's customer service is outstanding and frankly humbling. I am pretty sure he sincerely loves audio and the art of cables more than anything else and that this is not just his job but his life and true heartfelt passion.

The cable is due to arrive tomorrow, and to say I am excited would be a perfect instance of litotes.

More to follow...


----------



## jinshenghaw

tigzstudio said:


> This one should have been disabled on site actually, looks like somehow it wasn't disabled.
> 
> Being replaced with new stuff coming,
> *some big updates coming to the site in about a week also. *
> ...


 
 I can't wait alr, what are the updates? Please release it ASAP, I'm super excited.


----------



## mwhals

Zoetic vs Draug 2 with QP1R. What is the differences between the cables and how they change the sound? How about other cables sold by Norne Audio? I plan to use the cable with an Ether Flow.


----------



## fiascogarcia

mwhals said:


> Zoetic vs Draug 2 with QP1R. What is the differences between the cables and how they change the sound? How about other cables sold by Norne Audio? I plan to use the cable with an Ether Flow.


 
 I've also been curious about the Arcane for the Flows, but haven't seen much of anything as far as feedback on the Arcane in general.  As it is, I'll  probably wait to see if Trevor has a new lineup coming up, as mentioned above.


----------



## MannerPylon

fiascogarcia said:


> I've also been curious about the Arcane for the Flows, but haven't seen much of anything as far as feedback on the Arcane in general.  As it is, I'll  probably wait to see if Trevor has a new lineup coming up, as mentioned above.


 
 I ended up putting an order for a Solv X for my incoming Flows. Didn't want to mess with a pure silver cable on an already somewhat bright HP.
  
 MattTCG had also tried the Solv X with the Flows and found it to be a nice pairing.
  
 I was betweent the Solv and the Draug 2 but decided to try out a Solv as I'm already using a Draug 2 for my HD800 and wanted to go with a silver/copper mix.


----------



## atsq17

mannerpylon said:


> I ended up putting an order for a Solv X for my incoming Flows. Didn't want to mess with a pure silver cable on an already somewhat bright HP.
> 
> MattTCG had also tried the Solv X with the Flows and found it to be a nice pairing.
> 
> I was betweent the Solv and the Draug 2 but decided to try out a Solv as I'm already using a Draug 2 for my HD800 and wanted to go with a silver/copper mix.


 
  
 I've been using a Solv X for my old Ether 1.1s and thought that they were fantastic. I personally think you've made a great choice. 
  
 I'll be able to confirm tomorrow when my Flows arrive.


----------



## MannerPylon

atsq17 said:


> I've been using a Solv X for my old Ether 1.1s and thought that they were fantastic. I personally think you've made a great choice.
> 
> I'll be able to confirm tomorrow when my Flows arrive.


 
 Glad to hear it, my Flows should arrive today if I'm lucky but probably tomorrow.
  
 Solv in 2.5 weeks or so. Very excited!


----------



## irongoat

Anyone try the Silvergarde, Eternus or Arcane on the HD800? Interested in those pairings. Hear alot about the Draug 2 as that is the obvious choice for the HD800, but wondering if any one has taken the leap for any of these other great cables.


----------



## thecrow

irongoat said:


> Anyone try the Silvergarde, Eternus or Arcane on the HD800? Interested in those pairings. Hear alot about the Draug 2 as that is the obvious choice for the HD800, but wondering if any one has taken the leap for any of these other great cables.



If you don't have any problems with tbe treble of the hd800 on your system and its under control then the silvergarde is definitely worth looking at. The bass is tight and clean and the treble is extended and punchy. 

I think it is system specific. 

Trevor tells me (i hope i've got this right) the eternus has tbe treble a little bit less punchy or forward or something like that. 

The silvergarde leave the draug for dead when it comes to detail beacause the silver cable is rich and detailed and polished -suits me so well. But again your best option maybe the draug if you're wanting good detail, an anaolgue-ish kind of sound and if the treble can be a little challenge sometime for you. 

One final note, ive also found the silvergarde very verastile with a huge ramge of music

Ive also heard from others that the arcane is a whole lot of fun

YMMV but as always Trevor is great in his recommendations. And there is always his return policy. 

I hipe my 2c helps somewhat


----------



## atsq17

Got both Draug v2 and Solv X for HD800. 
  
 My wife and I prefer the Solv X (sounds more precise and detailed without sacrificing much in the way of tonality) but most of my other audiophile friends swear by the Draug. Horses for courses. 
  
_Edit: We had an extensive A-B session yesterday and my wife preferred the Draug2 in our test so I'd put her at 50/50. I still prefer Solv X. _
  
 It may be worth exploring beyond the Draug for the HD800 for the few who aren't entirely convinced. 
  
 I use the Draug v2 when I am not doing critical listening and just want a warmer more relaxing sound. 
  
_Edit2: The Solv X is an AMAZING cable for the Ether Flow. The Ether Flow itself is an amazing headphone. _
  
 Note: Ether Flow refers to the open version not the closed (C) version.


----------



## whirlwind

I am going to be having the ZMF Omni coming my way some time next month....anybody here have that can with a norne cable, or have suggestions.
  
 I have a Norne Draug 2 for my hD800 and I love it.
  
 Just trying to get some feedback so when I get enough cash I will have an idea what to order......not interested in a cable that will extend the treble on the bright side


----------



## felix3650

whirlwind said:


> I am going to be having the ZMF Omni coming my way some time next month....anybody here have that can with a norne cable, or have suggestions.
> 
> I have a Norne Draug 2 for my hD800 and I love it.
> 
> Just trying to get some feedback so when I get enough cash I will have an idea what to order......not interested in a cable that will extend the treble on the bright side



I can recommend the Vanquish or if you want to step it up a bit the Zoetic. Can't go wrong with those


----------



## whirlwind

felix3650 said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to be having the ZMF Omni coming my way some time next month....anybody here have that can with a norne cable, or have suggestions.
> ...


 
 Thanks.


----------



## kino lau

whirlwind said:


> Thanks.


 
  
 I'd recommend the Silvergarde if you want to put some real Thump behind your bass without sacrificing any of the top end. Or wait for whatever else Trevor is working on.


----------



## Mardrommar

@TigzStudio Many thanks for the Draug2 that arrived today! Very excited to have this beauty. Red and black with matching red carbon Eidolic mini-XLR connectors, a black and red aluminum Y-split and the new black (and very light weight!) Eidolic 4-pin XLR termination. 
  
 Definitely the lightest Draug2 I own. The reduced weight of the termination really makes a difference.
  
 Here are a series of unboxing photos I decided to take! Hopefully they're not too overwhelming.


----------



## Richsvt

Very nice, congrats on the wonderful cable...Trevor is a master craftsman.


----------



## Vigrith

That looks sexy as hell, pretty much the exact same I'd want - still pondering if I want a full red Vanquish still instead, hard decision to make! The new black XLR termination looks sick though, that's for sure.


----------



## Highbury73

Mmnn cable envy! Waiting on my draug2 black/grey for my HD800S. Also opted to wait for the new black 4 pin. Looks great on yours Mardrommar. Should be any day now for me fingers crossed. Can't wait!


----------



## Delayeed

Looking to get a cable for Ether C 1.1... Finding the 10khz peak slightly fatiquing. Draug v2 good to warm up the sound? Solv X looks SO good though... Also how would Zoetic stand up?


----------



## JeffMann

The HD800 headphone is well known to have too much high frequency energy that gives the headphone a brittle/clinical/metallic treble sound. My question - to what degree does the Norne Draug 2 cable help solve that problem by taming the exaggerated treble response? My personal HD800 headphone has an excessive treble response that drives me crazy and I now only listen to my HE1000 headphone, and I was wondering whether the Druag 2 cable will make my HD800 listenable.

Jeff.


----------



## atsq17

jeffmann said:


> The HD800 headphone is well known to have too much high frequency energy that gives the headphone a brittle/clinical/metallic treble sound. My question - to what degree does the Norne Draug 2 cable help solve that problem by taming the exaggerated treble response? My personal HD800 headphone has an excessive treble response that drives me crazy and I now only listen to my HE1000 headphone, and I was wondering whether the Druag 2 cable will make my HD800 listenable.
> 
> Jeff.




Yes. It does make it listenable.

There are other things you can look into to help with this such as the french mod, the anax mod and making sure you choose dacs and amps that are more full bodied.


----------



## JeffMann

atsq17 said:


> Yes. It does make it listenable.
> 
> There are other things you can look into to help with this such as the french mod, the anax mod and making sure you choose dacs and amps that are more full bodied.


 

 Thank you for your comment.
  
 Can you quantify the magnitude of the benefit of using the Draug 2 cable versus other options (eg. French mod or Anax mod)? I tried the Anax mod and it rendered a small degree of improvement, but my HD800 is still much too bright (compared to my HE1000 headphone). I use a Vioelectric V281 headphone amplifier (which is reputed to be warm-sounding) and my HD800 is still too treble-bright when using the stock balanced cable.
  
 Jeff.


----------



## atsq17

jeffmann said:


> Thank you for your comment.
> 
> Can you quantify the magnitude of the benefit of using the Draug 2 cable versus other options (eg. French mod or Anax mod)? I tried the Anax mod and it rendered a small degree of improvement, but my HD800 is still much too bright (compared to my HE1000 headphone). I use a Vioelectric V281 headphone amplifier (which is reputed to be warm-sounding) and my HD800 is still too treble-bright when using the stock balanced cable.
> 
> Jeff.


 
  
 Draug 2 seems to slightly tame the treble and adds a thin layer of "meat" to the body of the sound. The effect is not as pronounced as some make it out to be but it definitely does make a difference (especially after burn in). I find that mid bass and low bass gets a tiny boost as well but again not as much as some make it out to be. 
  
 The French mod doesn't warm up the sound at all. It just removes the 6k peak so basically the treble doesn't "annoy" as much. It is still quite thin sounding (albeit in a large spacious soundstage). 
  
 The cork mod I used (it's like anax mod but instead of felt it uses a very very thin piece of cork) does add a touch of body to the sound and further removes annoying treble. The sound has slightly more body but the effects are subtle although noticeable. 
  
 The Violectric V281 does warm it up some and adds some heft to the sound so it's definitely a good pairing. 
  
 Watch out for source and DAC though. This one caught me off guard. For a while, I found the GUMBY DAC to be far too trebly and annoying only to realize that it was the Macbook Pro Retina feeding the GUMBY from a noisy USB port that made the GUMBY sound too trebly and slightly annoying. 
  
 Using a different laptop and also later a desktop music server I put together (with nothing connected to it except a network cable and the DAC - used via remote desktop), the GUMBY sounded much better and didn't exhibit "too much treble". 
  
 When I use my LH Labs Pulse Infinity (in FTM mode) with the Violectric V281 instead of the GUMBY, I got even more body to the sound. Enough that I didn't even need to put a Draug 2 on it. I actually prefer it with the hybrid silver/copper Solv X. 
  
 I currently use this as my work setup and I love it. 
  
 If you are using the default cable, I think the Draug 2 will make a very noticeable difference not just to the body of the sound but actual sound quality too.


----------



## thecrow

Just wanted to put a post in comparing a few norne cables, particularly for the hd800 for those contemplating a norne cable for full headphones.
  
 Note: I have had the silvergarde for a little while and recently have had a few hours with the arcane and draug2 (d2) and i post this more as my two bobs worth towards comparing these
  
 for the hd800 the d2 is quite often the one main cable that is referred to but i think these others may be unnecessarily overlooked
  
 this is totally a YMMV scenario based on your preferences and set up
  
 background: before i ventured into (norne) cables i have been very happy with my hd800's offering and have a set up that is quite smooth with the highs being well managed by it as far as my ears are concerned - woo wa 2, metrum hex dac, anax mod on my hd800
  
 firstly let me say that i have found all three of these cables a step up from the stock cable which by itself I have had no particular issue with at all - i just looked at cables as a tweak to see where i could go with my set up
  
  
Draug2
 if you are looking to tame the highs a bit and add some weight/warmth then this is a very suitable cable.
 adds some good weight to the lower end and mids and as atsq17 mentioned above i too did not find this cable adds as much weight as i thought some people have suggested. but it does add a  good level of weight.
 consider it an "analogue" sounding (reasonably well balanced) cable with the upper end brought back a bit
 good value and I can understand the broad appeal of this cable
 edit: and the more i listen to it the more this cables grows on me
  
  
Arcane
 Now this one has more razzle and dazzle. it too carries some extra weight but not only in the bottom half but right across the board. this, for me, ends up as a meatier sound as the whole sound spectrum is filled out - lows, mids and highs. really well filled out.
 if you find the highs of the hd800 too bright then this may still not quite be as suitable as the draug2 but if you like the hd800 as it is, enjoy the detail and what some meat then this is a very serious cable.
 being a hybrid the detail is definitely of a higher order than the d2 (which in turn was a bit better than the stock cable).
 i feel this is an overlooked cable for the hd800 and would work well across many headphones that you are already enjoying (eg lcd range as well as sennhesier range and probably the beyers I would dare guess)
  
  
Silvergarde
 For me this cable set a new benchmark for the level of detail the hd800 can provide.
 The bottom end is fantastic. tight, detailed, elegant, rich, exceptional - you can "feel" it's punch
 The top end is extended and is very very smooth.
 If your set up has you thinking the highs of the hd800 are grainy then the silvergarde can probably take care of that
 If your set up has you thinking the highs of the hd800 are too sharp/bright then this silvergarde may not help out in that regard
 I guess it might be described as quite a transparent cable
 The mids or upper mids don't particularly get extra weight like the two cables above  so if that is essential then the arcane would be the better option in that regard if you want to maximise your detail, enjoy the hd800 as it is but just want a fuller sound
  
 in a couple of words:
 Draug2 - Fun, analogue, warmer tilt
 Arcane - Vibrant and fun, detailed and rich
 Silvergarde - Elegant, dynamic and punchy, super detailed, transparent
  
 As you probably can tell the silvergarde is the cable that has real wow factor for me thanks to the versatility of my tube amp and wanting the hd800 as detailed as i can get it.not to mention the bottom end
  
 I hope that all helps a little for someone out there
  
 And needless to say that Trevor at Norne is always great in recommending the best cable(s) based on what you have and what you may be looking for
  
 cheers
 peter


----------



## fiascogarcia

thecrow said:


> Silvergarde
> For me this cable set a new benchmark for the level of detail the hd800 can provide.
> The bottom end is fantastic. tight, detailed, elegant, rich, exceptional - you can "feel" it's punch
> The top end is extended and is very very smooth.
> ...


 
 Don't see the silvergarde on the website.  Is that an email order only type thing?  Thanks!


----------



## thecrow

fiascogarcia said:


> Don't see the silvergarde on the website.  Is that an email order only type thing?  Thanks!



Yes. Trevor has the silvergarde and eternus. Both silver cables. 

Trevor has stated he is planning to update his website sometime soon


----------



## Jalo

What is the difference between the Silvergarde and the Therium?


----------



## thecrow

the silvergarde is a thicker (silver occ litz) cable 4 x 21 awg (i'm pretty sure that's right) and i believe the therium would be thinner and for iem's
  
 there is also the eternus (also silver occ litz) 4 x 20 awg
  


jalo said:


> What is the difference between the Silvergarde and the Therium?


----------



## Cotnijoe

thecrow said:


> the silvergarde is a thicker (silver occ litz) cable 4 x 21 awg (i'm pretty sure that's right) and i believe the therium would be thinner and for iem's
> 
> there is also the eternus (also silver occ litz) 4 x 20 awg


 
  
 The Silvergarde is also the only one of the 3 to use a carbon core I believe. The other two uses cotton


----------



## kino lau

jalo said:


> What is the difference between the Silvergarde and the Therium?


 
 Silvergarde is a Beast. Totally different animal than Therium


----------



## YugiRider2

I have a 5.5 feet Eternus (flagship, better than the Silvergarde) cable for Audeze (4 pin XLR for sale). Amazing cable with the most sublime craftsmanship, but I no longer have the phones and can't be bothered to get it re-terminated due to international shipping fees and other costs.


----------



## pervysage

Ah, it's been a long wait but I should have a Draug 2 (for HD800 and my TH900 which also has HD800 connectors) and an Eternus for my Utopia coming in soon


----------



## JeffMann

yugirider2 said:


> I have a 5.5 feet Eternus (flagship, better than the Silvergarde) cable for Audeze (4 pin XLR for sale). Amazing cable with the most sublime craftsmanship, but I no longer have the phones and can't be bothered to get it re-terminated due to international shipping fees and other costs.


 

 I have a 5 foot length of the Norne Eternus cable for my HE1000 and it has improved the sound of my HE1000 headphone to a remarkable degree. I plan to write a post delineating all the improvements in a few weeks time.
  
 Jeff.


----------



## kino lau

yugirider2 said:


> I have a 5.5 feet Eternus (flagship, better than the Silvergarde)


 
  
 It can't actually be considered "better" if it can't be used with the gear that a person is buying it for. IE: May not be suitable for IEM's.


----------



## YugiRider2

kino lau said:


> It can't actually be considered "better" if it can't be used with the gear that a person is buying it for. IE: May not be suitable for IEM's.


 
 Good point ahaha; but I guess it's technically superior.


----------



## MarkF786

Which Norne cable would you consider the most lightweight and flexible (not stiff)?


----------



## kino lau

markf786 said:


> Which Norne cable would you consider the most lightweight and flexible (not stiff)?


 
 Full Size or IEM?


----------



## MarkF786

kino lau said:


> Full Size or IEM?


 Full size. And something sleeved preferably.


----------



## pervysage

Utopia Eternus should be here on Monday


----------



## pervysage

What do you guys think of cable burn in?
  
 I received my Norne Eternus yesterday and have been playing music on it non-stop to "burn it in". The issue I'm having that I noticed right from the beginning is how bright they make my Utopia sound. It is like night and day difference from the stock copper Utopia cable and makes a lot of my music pretty hard to listen to, which is odd.
  
 I guess I should give it more time to burn in? Or is this just what silver sounds like? heh.
  
 BTW, here are some pics!


----------



## Mardrommar

Silver tends to be a little bit brighter and more treble forward.
  
 Want to know my advice? Listen to your headphones, admire your gorgeous Norne Audio cable and enjoy the music!


----------



## fiascogarcia

pervysage said:


> What do you guys think of cable burn in?
> 
> I received my Norne Eternus yesterday and have been playing music on it non-stop to "burn it in". The issue I'm having that I noticed right from the beginning is how bright they make my Utopia sound. It is like night and day difference from the stock copper Utopia cable and makes a lot of my music pretty hard to listen to, which is odd.
> 
> ...


 
 My experience has been that burn in may smooth a cable's sound out slightly, but there usually won't be a night and day difference.  I haven't heard either your phones (do they require burn in also?) or the Eternus, so I can't comment specifically on your set up.  I have read that the Utopia is a very, very revealing headphone, so a pure silver cable may slightly enhance that trait even further. If your source and/or amp are very neutral or bright sounding, it may bring the treble even more forward.  Still, I also think brain burn in plays a part in all this, so I wouldn't give up on the combo just yet.  Listen for a good while before you make a decision to change.  Strictly my opinion, as I know many people don't think cables make any sonic difference at all!
  
 It's a beautiful looking combo, BTW!  Good luck!


----------



## Highbury73

Finally got my Draug2 An excellent match with the HD800S. Thank you Trevor


----------



## gto88

Nice, looks beefy.


----------



## Highbury73

Feels like a really well made piec of kit. Very satisfying. Great craftsmanship and sounds great right out of the box.


----------



## Zuckfun

Does anyone know if everything is copacetic at Norne? My cable was expected to ship a week ago, and my last 2 emails have received no response from Trevor. Guess I'm hoping he's too busy, but it is coming up on 5 weeks since I ordered. Patience is a virtue I suppose...


----------



## TigzStudio

zuckfun said:


>


 
 PM sent to request order number and check status.
  
_edit: just sent an email on status._


----------



## Zuckfun

Thanks for the quick response Trevor.


----------



## gintamafans

pervysage said:


> What do you guys think of cable burn in?
> 
> I received my Norne Eternus yesterday and have been playing music on it non-stop to "burn it in". The issue I'm having that I noticed right from the beginning is how bright they make my Utopia sound. It is like night and day difference from the stock copper Utopia cable and makes a lot of my music pretty hard to listen to, which is odd.
> 
> ...


 

 That is what silver sounds like, though I don't think Utopia is a bright headphone but it depends. If your DAC and AMP is bright than Utopia will sound brighter than other headphones. However, wether you have a bright or dark setup, in my opinion Utopia sounds best with copper. In addition, silver cable from Trevor is smoother than most silver cable on the market already, so if you want to try another silver cable it might not make much difference to the brightness you have on these right now.


----------



## TigzStudio

highbury73 said:


> Feels like a really well made piec of kit. Very satisfying. Great craftsmanship and sounds great right out of the box.


 
 Thanks for the post Highbury, and especially your patience during the process.

  
  
 Just want to give a quick update to all.
  
 For those having some trouble with our site hiccups, totally aware of the issues, it is being worked on and should hopefully be resolved soon. 
 Most should be able to put stuff through, but I think purely mobile devices such as phone are having issues presently. 
  
 For those waiting for emails, I am working to get replies to all this evening PST. 
 It has been a bit crazy, trying to get replies as quick as I can, when I can. 
  
 Thank you!


----------



## kino lau

With Trevor's Silvergarde Clear my Andromeda's hit so hard, I thought I was going to break something! No joke!


----------



## Jalo

gintamafans said:


> That is what silver sounds like, though I don't think Utopia is a bright headphone but it depends. If your DAC and AMP is bright than Utopia will sound brighter than other headphones. However, wether you have a bright or dark setup, in my opinion Utopia sounds best with copper. In addition, silver cable from Trevor is smoother than most silver cable on the market already, so if you want to try another silver cable it might not make much difference to the brightness you have on these right now.



l
Totally agree with copper pairing well with Utopia. Also agreed Trevor's silver cable is smoother than most silver cable on the market.


----------



## kejar31

Got my new Vanquish cable today... As always the Trevor’s work is amazing…


----------



## Vigrith

Looking through Norne's website and I see new banners referencing a Draug Silver and Draug V.2C, excited to hear news on what those are all about!


----------



## kino lau

vigrith said:


> Looking through Norne's website and I see new banners referencing a Draug Silver and Draug V.2C, excited to hear news on what those are all about!


 
 If I'm correct, there should be no need to wait. Simply contact Trevor, ask what questions you have and/or place an order. I wish I could get the Draug Silver for my IEM's...but I'm plenty happy with the Silvergarde.


----------



## pervysage

All Norne'd out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





​


----------



## thecrow

pervysage said:


> All Norne'd out  ​


Is that the new d2c?


----------



## pervysage

thecrow said:


> Is that the new d2c?


 
  
 Nope, that is the regular Draug 2. Curious about what differences the new version makes in the sound.


----------



## thecrow

pervysage said:


> Nope, that is the regular Draug 2. Curious about what differences the new version makes in the sound.


Hopefully i'll find out soon as ive ordered one for when they start production


----------



## tkteo

ooh the Silvergarde.


----------



## SteveM324

I sent Trevor a couple of e-mails asking for a quote to re-terminate my Draug2 cable with no response. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Does he usually respond in a day or so?


----------



## geocleojohn

no, please be patient.  He will respond eventually


----------



## reddog

Hmm I will get a copper cable, when I pull the trigger and get the Focal Utopia. I will ask Trevor for the best copper he has. I already have two cables by the master craftsman Trevor. I have a Vanquish cable for my MrSpeaker's headphones and a Silvergarde S cable for my HE1K.


----------



## TigzStudio

stevem324 said:


>


 
 I am sending you a PM now Steve, thanks.
  
 Will be getting to all other emails soon as well, going through to see if any were missed.


----------



## SteveM324

tigzstudio said:


> I am sending you a PM now Steve, thanks.
> 
> Will be getting to all other emails soon as well, going through to see if any were missed.




Got it! Thanks Trevor!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## animalsrush

Hi,

Very interested in some of the cables that Norene audio makes.. sent an email on their website asking about cable options haven't heard back.. do you guys know about turn around time for in stock cables.. I am looking for balanced oppo pm3 cable.. was a DHC cable fan earlier but it is very hard to get any response from peter so looking for new vendor.. Norene audio has some great cables..

Pc


----------



## TigzStudio

animalsrush said:


> Pc


 
 PM sent animal.


----------



## animalsrush

tigzstudio said:


> PM sent animal.




Thanks so much for getting back to me. I really appreciate it.. sent you a pm back once I hear your answer will place the order .. thanks again

Pc


----------



## Richsvt

I just purchased another 8-wire Vorpal for my new Ibasso IT03 IEM. Can't wait to get this, will make a nice addition to the collection. Trevor's cables rule! I feel like each one is its own little masterpiece.


----------



## reddog

Hmm what would be the best cable for a Focal Utopia? I was thinking about copper perhaps the Draug 2 or the Zoetic.


----------



## songmic

reddog said:


> Hmm what would be the best cable for a Focal Utopia? I was thinking about copper perhaps the Draug 2 or the Zoetic.


 
  
 I would stay away from silver and choose the Draug V2C for Utopia.


----------



## thecrow

reddog said:


> Hmm what would be the best cable for a Focal Utopia? I was thinking about copper perhaps the Draug 2 or the Zoetic.


There seems to be a bit of talk around for a copper cable for these

However i have not heard them yet so i have no opinion yet. 

But im happy to offer my time and give you an objective opinion by listening to them if you send them to me. No problem doing the burn in for you on these for you for FREE.


----------



## reddog

songmic said:


> I would stay away from silver and choose the Draug V2C for Utopia.


thanks for the information, hope you have a great time jamming out on your favorite headphones.


----------



## Angaria

I was just dipping my toe into cable upgrades, when Trevor at Norne facilitated a big head to head comparison.  Props to Trevor for submitting his work to blind testing!  Was able to listen to the Noetic, Draug and a "mystery" silver cable in rapid succession on many types of music and was very interested in what I heard a a cable non-believer.
  

_Image shows all cables in comparison – from upper left – “Mystery Silver” cable, upper right – Norne Noetic, bottom right – Norne Draug, remaining cables are stock hifiman (original and v2 on bottom center)_


----------



## animalsrush

Special shout out to Trevor. He has been responding to my questions quickly helping me decide the right cable for my tastes rather than pushing me the most expensive one. That goes to show that he is looking out for his customers. Also very pleasant to deal with . Just placed an order for a cable. Can't wait to get it..thanks again Trevor for all your help

Pc


----------



## HK_sends

I got a Draug 2 cable from Trevor for my Ether C Flow.  It's a mix of black and copper colored wire sheathing and looks incredible attached to my headphones.  The sound is fantastic...much better than the stock cable (IMHO).  I have it terminated in a 4-pin XLR plug so I can used my balanced-out on my Schiit Jotunheim Amp/DAC combo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 A very happy customer!  Thanks Trevor!
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends
  
 P.S.- I'm packing for a move and unfortunately cannot attach a picture at this time.  I hope to later along with providing some sound impressions with the cable.


----------



## pervysage

pervysage said:


>


 
   
 Quote:


reddog said:


> thanks for the information, hope you have a great time jamming out on your favorite headphones.


 
  


thecrow said:


> There seems to be a bit of talk around for a copper cable for these
> 
> However i have not heard them yet so i have no opinion yet.
> 
> But im happy to offer my time and give you an objective opinion by listening to them if you send them to me. No problem doing the burn in for you on these for you for FREE.


 
  


songmic said:


> I would stay away from silver and choose the Draug V2C for Utopia.


 
  
 After having compared the Eternus (silver cable) vs. the Draug 2 with the Utopia, I have seen the potential that silver cables can have over copper.
  
 The Eternus offers an extra level of clarity over the Draug 2 when it comes to the Utopia. For example, vocals on the Draug 2 sound a bit veiled in comparison to the Eternus where vocals are crystal clear and it feels as though the singer is in the room with me. Micro details in the background are a lot more clearly heard with the Eternus. The Eternus provides a really focused sound whereas the Draug 2 is laid back.
  
 Perhaps I have just gotten used to the Eternus sound over time, but it is hard to go back to a laid back sound after hearing how much detail the silver cable can put out. 
  
 So yeah, I wouldn't completely rule out silver cable for the Utopia.


----------



## thecrow

pervysage said:


> After having compared the Eternus (silver cable) vs. the Draug 2 with the Utopia, I have seen the potential that silver cables can have over copper.
> 
> The Eternus offers an extra level of clarity over the Draug 2 when it comes to the Utopia. For example, vocals on the Draug 2 sound a bit veiled in comparison to the Eternus where vocals are crystal clear and it feels as though the singer is in the room with me. Micro details in the background are a lot more clearly heard with the Eternus. The Eternus provides a really focused sound whereas the Draug 2 is laid back.
> 
> ...




I had a similar experience with my hd800 and silvergarde and d2 cable. 

Silvergarde was my first cable and the detail was IMMEDIATELY astonishing. And the bass. I did have to adjust to the overall more prominent upper end though. Which i did. Partly by changing interconnects. 

Than in grabbing a d2 i was missng the silver level of detail on this and the bass (relatively speaking) sounded a little loose. 

But before i knew it it snuck up on me and i now find it hard to put one ahead of the over. (And i had it up for sale for a week)

Maybe theres some cable burn in, maybe some brain burn in but i also believe a big part was allowing myself to just listen and enjoy and not look for the silver level detail. 

Its like the spiritual journey of releasing onself's expecatation.....uuummmmmmm


----------



## Jalo

pervysage said:


> After having compared the Eternus (silver cable) vs. the Draug 2 with the Utopia, I have seen the potential that silver cables can have over copper.
> 
> The Eternus offers an extra level of clarity over the Draug 2 when it comes to the Utopia. For example, vocals on the Draug 2 sound a bit veiled in comparison to the Eternus where vocals are crystal clear and it feels as though the singer is in the room with me. Micro details in the background are a lot more clearly heard with the Eternus. The Eternus provides a really focused sound whereas the Draug 2 is laid back.
> 
> ...




You nailed the difference between silver and copper. However, you have to use very very high quality and purity silver with good cable construction, otherwise, it may be too bright or at times even slightly sibilance to some people on the Utopia. Trevor can definitely help in this regard.


----------



## kino lau

The Silvergarde has spoiled me. The bass was the immediate difference I noticed even switching from my 8 wire Therium. I'm pretty confident that I'd never be happy with anything but a pure silver cable from Trevor.


----------



## thecrow

And then theres the hybrid - arcane


----------



## Jalo

kino lau said:


> The Silvergarde has spoiled me. The bass was the immediate difference I noticed even switching from my 8 wire Therium. I'm pretty confident that I'd never be happy with anything but a pure silver cable from Trevor.




How is the Silvergarde different from from the Therium?


----------



## Cotnijoe

jalo said:


> kino lau said:
> 
> 
> > The Silvergarde has spoiled me. The bass was the immediate difference I noticed even switching from my 8 wire Therium. I'm pretty confident that I'd never be happy with anything but a pure silver cable from Trevor.
> ...




wire gauge, cotton vs carbon core, amongst other things im sure.


----------



## Toolman

Eternus is the current flagship...but anyone knows whats the difference between this and Silvergarde?


----------



## thecrow

ToolmanMessage Trevor re silver cables. His website is indicating there is also a silver draug 2 on the horizon


----------



## Jalo

toolman said:


> Eternus is the current flagship...but anyone knows whats the difference between this and Silvergarde?




It doesn't seem like the Eternus is listed on his website.


----------



## Jalo

kino lau said:


> The Silvergarde has spoiled me. The bass was the immediate difference I noticed even switching from my 8 wire Therium. I'm pretty confident that I'd never be happy with anything but a pure silver cable from Trevor.




Kino, comparing to the Therium, is the Silvergarde more stiff given its larger gauge? How about overall size, even though the silvergarde has larger gauge but it has half as many cores as the Therium so it should still be smaller in overall size, right?


----------



## thecrow

jalo said:


> It doesn't seem like the Eternus is listed on his website.


 

 I believe Trevor described the Eternus as a little bit better than the silvergarde earlier in the year. And again i believe it is a little more prominent/forward in the upper end.
  
 But DO contact Trevor as there are new releases in the wind as his site hints at - you'll get better up to date info that way
  
 ps don't overlook the arcane - nice and full and meaty with great detail and nuances  but nicely rounded bottom end - very well balanced cable that combines silver and copper very well


----------



## Toolman

This was how Trevor had to describe the Eternus headphone cables...a supremely sweet sounding cable among the many high-end cables that I have owned
  
 Quote:


> _The Eternus Series is a larger 4x20awg pure silver occ litz headphone cable in our tri-multiconductor geometry (cotton cores).  _
> 
> _The cable is designed to be as transparent as possible with maximum detail and micro-detail as well as realism.  _
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just wanna get some feedback from the guys who have owned Silvergarde


----------



## reddog

toolman said:


> Just wanna get some feedback from the guys who have owned Silvergarde



I use a Silvergarde cable for my HE1K and the cable seems to tighten the bass, and the mids a tad more lush and detailed. Overall the sound signature seemed less veiled and more vibrant and resolute.


----------



## kino lau

jalo said:


> Kino, comparing to the Therium, is the Silvergarde more stiff given its larger gauge? How about overall size, even though the silvergarde has larger gauge but it has half as many cores as the Therium so it should still be smaller in overall size, right?


 
 The Silvergarde is definitely stiffer than the Therium being that it's 4x21 gauge. Size wise overall cable diameter is about the same, as you can see from the pictures below. These are shots I took a little while back just screwing around. I left them fairly large so that you can see the detail better. I'd have to revisit A/B'ing the Therium and Silvergarde to provide an accurate comparison. I can only say that the reason for not knowing off the top of my head, is because I always reach for the Silvergarde.


----------



## Jalo

Thanks, Kino, for the pics. Now I need to know the difference between the Silvergarde and the Eternus.


----------



## kino lau

jalo said:


> Thanks, Kino, for the pics. Now I need to know the difference between the Silvergarde and the Eternus.


 
 Thicker gauge and won't fit IEM's. But I had also been informed that the Silvergarde was only for full sized HP's


----------



## Jalo

kino lau said:


> Thicker gauge and won't fit IEM's. But I had also been informed that the Silvergarde was only for full sized HP's


 
 Eternus=20 gauge
 Silvergarde-21 gauge
  
 the difference shouldn't be that big or should it?


----------



## tim0chan

Any kind soul can give an impression on the solv x for iems?


----------



## kino lau

jalo said:


> Eternus=20 gauge
> Silvergarde-21 gauge
> 
> the difference shouldn't be that big or should it?


 
 I couldn't say. My only experience has taught me that more OCC Silver results in more impactful, tighter bass while maintaining or improving clarity. If Trevor announces that Eternus becomes available for IEM's...I might get one "Just Because"...lol. But if you're IEM cable shopping for the Andros or Vega...the Silvergarde could very seriously redefine them as end game.


----------



## Jalo

kino lau said:


> I couldn't say. My only experience has taught me that more OCC Silver results in more impactful, tighter bass while maintaining or improving clarity. If Trevor announces that Eternus becomes available for IEM's...I might get one "Just Because"...lol. But if you're IEM cable shopping for the Andros or Vega...the Silvergarde could very seriously redefine them as end game.


 
 Kino, thanks for sharing your thoughts.  Yes, I probably want to try either the Silvergarde or the Eternus to squeeze that last bit of sound from the Vega and Andro. Did anyone ever talk about the difference between a cotton core and a carbon core?  I know the Silvergarde switches to a carbon core from the Therium's cotton core.  But apparently the Eternus went back to the cotton core. I think sound signal travel on the surface of a cable so how does the core of a cable impact the sound?


----------



## kino lau

jalo said:


> Kino, thanks for sharing your thoughts.  Yes, I probably want to try either the Silvergarde or the Eternus to squeeze that last bit of sound from the Vega and Andro. Did anyone ever talk about the difference between a cotton core and a carbon core?  I know the Silvergarde switches to a carbon core from the Therium's cotton core.  But apparently the Eternus went back to the cotton core. I think sound signal travel on the surface of a cable so how does the core of a cable impact the sound?


 
 From my conversations with Trevor, the carbon core is simply the wire he has available to work with. The cotton core is more flexible, but not necessarily better sounding than the carbon core. But to tick all of the right switches, most people probably prefer a softer my pliable cable.


----------



## Richsvt

Listening to my CA Jupiter with 8-Wire Vorpals. Good wine, good tunes, comfy chair and the right tools, bliss.
 Using the DX80 and some great jazz-blues going down...
  
 thought I'd share on this great Autumn Friday in New England...thank you Trevor.


----------



## fzman

jalo said:


> Kino, thanks for sharing your thoughts.  Yes, I probably want to try either the Silvergarde or the Eternus to squeeze that last bit of sound from the Vega and Andro. Did anyone ever talk about the difference between a cotton core and a carbon core?  I know the Silvergarde switches to a carbon core from the Therium's cotton core.  But apparently the Eternus went back to the cotton core. I think sound signal travel on the surface of a cable so how does the core of a cable impact the sound?


 
 Skin effect is the property where the lower the frequency, the deeper it penetrates a conductor.  The claim is that skin effect makes cables bright, since the treble travels more quickly as it does not penetrate as much.  If you have no skin (impossible) this would not happen, or if you have only skin, so to speak, then you do not have the time lag.  All skin=tubular conductor, or a virtual tube, where you surround a non-conductive core with strands that form the conductor. The lower the dielectric constant of the core material, the less it impinges on the signal....
  
 This message brought to you by a person without an engineering degree-if I am wrong, please correct any FACTUAL  errors- I really don't care wether you think this makes a sonic differnce or not.


----------



## Jalo

fzman said:


> Skin effect is the property where the lower the frequency, the deeper it penetrates a conductor.  The claim is that skin effect makes cables bright, since the treble travels more quickly as it does not penetrate as much.  If you have no skin (impossible) this would not happen, or if you have only skin, so to speak, then you do not have the time lag.  All skin=tubular conductor, or a virtual tube, where you surround a non-conductive core with strands that form the conductor. The lower the dielectric constant of the core material, the less it impinges on the signal....
> 
> This message brought to you by a person without an engineering degree-if I am wrong, please correct any FACTUAL  errors- I really don't care wether you think this makes a sonic differnce or not.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Panoyski

I wonder if the Silver Draug is as good as the Silvergarde S? I really like the way the Draug is braided. Look so damn sexy to me, especially with contrasting wire colors. I'll take it anytime over the Silvergarde for the looks alone. But of course its a different story when it comes to the way it sounds.

Anybody knows when the ordering will start for thhe new series? I wanted to be on the line early so that the waiting can start.


----------



## reddog

panoyski said:


> I wonder if the Silver Draug is as good as the Silvergarde S? I really like the way the Draug is braided. Look so damn sexy to me, especially with contrasting wire colors. I'll take it anytime over the Silvergarde for the looks alone. But of course its a different story when it comes to the way it sounds.
> 
> Anybody knows when the ordering will start for thhe new series? I wanted to be on the line early so that the waiting can start.



I have been using a Silvergarde S cable for my HE1000, for about a year now. You should drop Trevor a note.


----------



## LoryWiv

kino lau said:


> At the risk of focusing on the trivial, where do you get those great snap-fit cable tidying pieces? I'd love something like that to keep things nice and neat.


----------



## Panoyski

Thanks, reddog. I already did. He said he'll have the prices out in 24 hours. Like you I will get the Silvergarde as well.


----------



## doctorjazz

Got the Zoetic for my HEK, a bit sorry I didn't go for the Silvergarde, didn't actually know about it at the time.


----------



## Jalo

panoyski said:


> Anybody knows when the ordering will start for thhe new series? I wanted to be on the line early so that the waiting can start.



What is the new series you are referring to?


----------



## Panoyski

It's the new Silvergarde S2 and Silver Draug.


----------



## Toolman

Since the website are not being updated with their newer cables, there's no way to know when new ones are available or are ready to be ordered. That being said, I have the Eternus and I totally dig this


----------



## Panoyski

I've learned about the new cables when I inquired Trevor about the Eternus, after reading about it on the HEK thread. The Eternus wasn't listed either on the website.


----------



## TigzStudio

Sorry. It has been a little while since I have posted here, been a bit crazy with round the clock builds.
  
 Quote:


jalo said:


> It doesn't seem like the Eternus is listed on his website.


 
 This one is a fullsize hp cable only, was originally slated as limited run (have done a number of consecutive productions runs on it).  But if there are enough requests
 I may bring it back as a permanent resident.  It was basically always email only to get it.  Of course it will
 always be kept on hand for current owners of the series to make adapters in the future, other cables, etc. 
  


richsvt said:


>


 
 Pm sent
  


jalo said:


>


 
  
 Jalo, pm sent.


panoyski said:


>


 
  
 Anything new from here on out will be listed on the site, just haven't had a chance to finalize everything quite yet, but will do so this month in the coming week or two.
  
 Working to clear basically the entire backlog before the holiday busy times, at least that is the plan.
 This leaves not a whole ton of time to get updates to site done as it takes a lot of hours and all hands on deck for these builds, etc.
  
 Until the new stuff is listed up folks can just inquire in email of course. 
  
 I am currently trying to get to the majority of emails now, thanks for the patience to all, much appreciated as always.


----------



## Jalo

toolman said:


> Since the website are not being updated with their newer cables, there's no way to know when new ones are available or are ready to be ordered. That being said, I have the Eternus and I totally dig this


 
 Is your Eternus for full size headphone or for iems?  
  
 Sorry for the question above, did not get to Trevor's post before I posted mine.


----------



## Toolman

jalo said:


> Is your Eternus for full size headphone or for iems?


 
  
 Full sized headphone for Audeze...I have a short adapter made to connect to my HEK


----------



## audionewbi

When will you be making new cable for the sony walkman? The 4.4 mm balance terminations.


----------



## Cagin

audionewbi said:


> When will you be making new cable for the sony walkman? The 4.4 mm balance terminations.


 
 yup I'm waiting to send my Therium back for this exact reason


----------



## Neflinger

I ordered a *SolvSeriesX cable from Norne Audio dating back to last year. It said was added on April 2016. Im really sure how long the processing takes but Im trying to be patient. I've already tried contacting them but I have not gotten a response. Im getting worried about my order.*


----------



## TigzStudio

neflinger said:


>


 
 PM Sent.  Obviously there was some kind of error that happened here, I am looking into it, you will be getting a fully free cable.


----------



## TigzStudio

audionewbi said:


> When will you be making new cable for the sony walkman? The 4.4 mm balance terminations.


 
  
 As far as I know, no one is really offering this connector yet. 
 It was something completely new created by Sony, never existed anywhere else prior (to my knowledge).  For anyone to actually make the plug it
 requires high tooling costs and permission from Sony.  I am not sure if they plan to offer it to the masses at present, but is definitely being looked into.


----------



## Toolman

tigzstudio said:


> audionewbi said:
> 
> 
> > When will you be making new cable for the sony walkman? The 4.4 mm balance terminations.
> ...




So far I only know of a Japanese company Brise Audio offering such 4.4mm cables


----------



## TigzStudio

toolman said:


>


 
  
 The Pentaconn is definitely sold retail boxed from what I have been able to find.  In the photos I have seen of the Pentaconn retail boxes it actually says "produced by Japan.  Made in PRC" on the back side.
 Also there is another one that I do not think is authorized out there (alternate brand).  The difference between the two internally, the real Pentaconn one has an actual "strain" piece while
 the other does not, this is my understanding. 
  
 For a while you will probably see higher prices out there on the plug itself until it becomes more widely distributed. 
 I have a waiting list created for notification on cable availability with the 4.4mm, so anyone can just email me to be added. 
 Will of course aim for making it happen this month if possible.


----------



## audionewbi

tigzstudio said:


> As far as I know, no one is really offering this connector yet.
> It was something completely new created by Sony, never existed anywhere else prior (to my knowledge).  For anyone to actually make the plug it
> requires high tooling costs and permission from Sony.  I am not sure if they plan to offer it to the masses at present, but is definitely being looked into.



Sony isn't charging any fees, it has became a new jeita standard. I know pentaconn has released their own one and selling for around 5000 yen.


----------



## Toolman

The plug itself is retailing around $55 per piece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...it will be a while until a few other companies makes them for the price to normalised


----------



## pervysage

Question about the Silvergarde S for IEM's.
  
 I recently got a pair of Campfire Vega's and the stock cable is great in that it is lightweight and the part that goes up and over the ear has memory wire that stays in place.
  
 From looking at most aftermarket IEM cables, I'm guessing there is no memory wire that helps hook the wire around your ear?
  
 Especially for a cable like the Silvergarde that is pretty thick for an IEM cable, how is the manageability? Does it wrap around your ear and stay in place okay?


----------



## Afghan Vet

I was referred to Norne Audio by a fellow Head-Fi'r a couple days ago, and have been doing a ton of reading on the site. 
  
 I'm looking to change the cable on the HD650's first (then maybe the TH900's.....and then the 64Audio A6's......where does it end?). 
  
 Anyway, the more I read the more I get twisted around......I started with the Vanquish.....then the Zoetic....then the Solv X.....then the Draug2 based on several comments from posters on this thread. 
  
 Aesthetics will play a part - I would imagine I would enjoy the sound from all of these - I can tube swap if I need to 'fine tune' the sound as well. Chain goes like this: AURLiC Aries, Vega, EC ZDS - Mullard, RCA, Tung-Sol tube options.
  
 Is there a clear consensus of the 4 cables mentioned - what would pair with the HD650 'best'? I currently have no complaints with the headphones in terms of strident highs or lack of bass that I'm trying to 'fix'........just curious how 'better' might sound - and to improve the overall aesthetics of the headphones - which weirdly would improve my enjoyment of the cans


----------



## pippen99

Quote: 





afghan vet said:


> I was referred to Norne Audio by a fellow Head-Fi'r a couple days ago, and have been doing a ton of reading on the site.
> 
> 
> Aesthetics will play a part - I would imagine I would enjoy the sound from all of these - I can tube swap if I need to 'fine tune' the sound as well. Chain goes like this: AURLiC Aries, Vega, EC ZDS - Mullard, RCA, Tung-Sol tube options.


 
 I have the Draug v2 for my LCD-X and Zoetic for my ETHER.  If aesthetics play a part nothing is better than the Draug v2 in that department or build quality.  Trevor was going to discontinue the Draug v2 because it is difficult to build so it might be wise to email him.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quick update:
  
 Email replies have been a bit slow these past days as literally all time is being spent in the workshop non-stop
 to push builds out.  With that said, I will be working today to clear all email replies and pending status emails. 
 A large majority of standing orders are expected to ship this week, but feel free to email for an update
 regardless (or bump in the inbox).  If you haven't received an email reply you should by this evening,
 Otherwise, again, please do bump (use contact form if possible).
 Thanks to all for the patience as always.
  
_side note:_
_Site update finally happening this week as its nearly complete and getting finishing touches._


----------



## TigzStudio

toolman said:


> The plug itself is retailing around $55 per piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Indeed price is up there.
 Right now the Pentaconn plugs are a bit hard to come by for all.  Still working on it.
 I will keep folks posted.


----------



## kino lau

pervysage said:


> Question about the Silvergarde S for IEM's.
> 
> I recently got a pair of Campfire Vega's and the stock cable is great in that it is lightweight and the part that goes up and over the ear has memory wire that stays in place.
> 
> ...


 
 When I got my Andromeda's the first thing I did was remove the memory wire from the stock cable. It's not something I recommend to the faint of heart, because given the construction you can easily ruin the cable. I own a couple of Trevor's IEM cables, the Silvergarde being one of them. It's stiffer than my 8 wire Therium, but still easy to handle and has no impact on my IEM's (Andro's or 846's) not staying in place. I find that not having the memory wires allows the IEM's to seat themselves more naturally in my ears, which amounts to a better seal as well as being more comfortable to wear for longer periods. I've fallen asleep quite a few times with my buds in my ears. Personally...I think that the whole memory wire thing is in part to keep the connectors secured to the cable more than it is to hold the IEM's in place. SQ wise, I don't think that there's another cable that can match the Silvergarde as an IEM aftermarket upgrade. I'd suggest contacting Trevor through his website, and see what he would recommend to meet all of your needs.


----------



## pervysage

kino lau said:


> When I got my Andromeda's the first thing I did was remove the memory wire from the stock cable. It's not something I recommend to the faint of heart, because given the construction you can easily ruin the cable. I own a couple of Trevor's IEM cables, the Silvergarde being one of them. It's stiffer than my 8 wire Therium, but still easy to handle and has no impact on my IEM's (Andro's or 846's) not staying in place. I find that not having the memory wires allows the IEM's to seat themselves more naturally in my ears, which amounts to a better seal as well as being more comfortable to wear for longer periods. I've fallen asleep quite a few times with my buds in my ears. Personally...I think that the whole memory wire thing is in part to keep the connectors secured to the cable more than it is to hold the IEM's in place. SQ wise, I don't think that there's another cable that can match the Silvergarde as an IEM aftermarket upgrade. I'd suggest contacting Trevor through his website, and see what he would recommend to meet all of your needs.




Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Afghan Vet

pippen99 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Pip! I did email him - caught him at a fortuitous time because he was working his way through emails - he responded back within minutes with a great deal of extremely relevant information. I'm now well on my way to making my first order with Norne Audio. I replied back to Trevor that after spending about 45 minutes reading many of the posts on this thread, it didn't surprise me that he would reply as a true enthusiast - providing comprehensive information - allowing the consumer to make an informed decision. Fantastic job!


----------



## Qwazi

Living with the Draug 2 cable - 1.5 years down the line:
  
 The cable looks amazing, as always. It developed a slight glitch on the left side of the cable due to the position I sit when I listen (cable leaning off to the right - I had the same problem with the original Sennheiser HD800 cable too). Norne Audio offered to fix the cable free of charge, and sent it back to me with express shipping (also free).
  
 Norne Audio is a serious company with a really high quality product. I couldn't be more pleased. The sound feels a lot more crisp and better positioned than the original cable for the Sennheiser HD800 headphones. An added bonus is that it is far more aesthetically pleasing as well. 
  
 I can happily recommend Norne Audio and the Draug 2 cable to anyone who is thinking of buying a new cable for their headphones.


----------



## sling5s

tigzstudio said:


>


 
 PM Sent about Headthrone cable converter.


----------



## MattTCG

The best compliment I can give Trevor is that I've witnessed more than a few cable doubters tell me that they would buy a Norne cable after hearing one of mine.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I would like to second request for best pairing with HD650. Draug 2 strikes me as too dark and laidback, more suitable for HD800. Zoetic?


----------



## sling5s

Anyone pair the Draug v2 with ZMF Vibro MK ll?  Too dark?
  
 I have the Draug v2 and am thinking of getting the "Headthrone Cable Converter that converts the HD800 cable to Audeze termination for the ZMF.  The Draug v2 while darker got to be better than the stock ZMF cable.


----------



## sling5s

tigzstudio said:


>


 
 PM'ed.


----------



## nicolo

liu junyuan said:


> I would like to second request for best pairing with HD650. Draug 2 strikes me as too dark and laidback, more suitable for HD800. Zoetic?


 
  
 The Solv X should be a good match as it's a silver/copper hybrid. However the HD650 needs far more power to be driven properly than most people expect. Maybe an amp like the Schiit Jotenheim would do more for the sound than the cable itself.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

nicolo said:


> The Solv X should be a good match as it's a silver/copper hybrid. However the HD650 needs far more power to be driven properly than most people expect. Maybe an amp like the Schiit Jotenheim would do more for the sound than the cable itself.




Thank you. And you are correct. I have witheld cable upgrades for seven (almost eight) years, as I bought HD650 in 2010 and still use stock cable, but amp is capable of driving them well (ZDS/339), which is why I am finally considering cable upgrade. My dad has SolvX and really likes it.


----------



## Vigrith

liu junyuan said:


> Thank you. And you are correct. I have witheld cable upgrades for seven (almost eight) years, as I bought HD650 in 2010 and still use stock cable, but amp is capable of driving them well (ZDS/339), which is why I am finally considering cable upgrade. My dad has SolvX and really likes it.


 
  
 Seems Trevor's releasing a new series for Black Friday so I'd probably wait for that at least! I'm hoping the Draug is a good match for the HD650 despite it being slightly dark tilted - its looks are far more appealing than any other in my opinion.
  
 Excited to see what Trevor has in store for BF!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Is there an "Intro to Norne Cables for Dummies?" I am interested in a five foot XLR cable for my Sennheiser HD 800, and the Draug seems to be a favorite, and I then might be looking for a cable for the HiFiMAN HE1000 and the Zoetic seems to be a favorite.

But why? What is the design intent of one Norne cable type vs. the other? And how about all the other options, like connector types and splitters?

Does Norns have an intro to their product lines? I only see jump-in points to each of their cable lines.

Thanks!


----------



## felix3650

ruthieandjohn said:


> Is there an "Intro to Norne Cables for Dummies?" I am interested in a five foot XLR cable for my Sennheiser HD 800, and the Draug seems to be a favorite, and I then might be looking for a cable for the HiFiMAN HE1000 and the Zoetic seems to be a favorite.
> 
> But why? What is the design intent of one Norne cable type vs. the other? And how about all the other options, like connector types and splitters?
> 
> ...



The best intro comes from Trevor himself. Email him and you will see


----------



## Richsvt

If you ask those questions to Trevor, he can provide answers and some recommendations. He really knows the in/outs of each and can tell you how each may change the sound. He is really great to communicate with, highly recommend anything from him.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

richsvt said:


> If you ask those questions to Trevor, he can provide answers and some recommendations. He really knows the in/outs of each and can tell you how each may change the sound. He is really great to communicate with, highly recommend anything from him.


 

 Thanks... will do!
 John


----------



## Astral Abyss

Anyone else having trouble with the Black Friday sale coupon code not working?


Edit: Problem resolved. Trevor fixed it right away.


----------



## taetertot

I need help choosing which Norne cables to get for Alpha Primes. I emailed Norne, they answered all my other questions but not which cable is recommended for Alpha Primes, so I guess there isn't a canonically correct pick here. But hopefully someone can give me a few tips because I'm lost here.
  
 Vanquish, Solv X, Draug V2, and Draug V2c are the options.
  
 Unless I get feedback here (tried the Alpha Prime thread, no replies) I think I'll go with Draug v2c just because I prefer the color options there. Black and dark copper look so nice with those chunky cables. But I haven't seen anyone here rec Draugs for Alpha Primes/Dogs. And the user here, Red Dog? the sociologist, I know he got Vanquish for his Primes and he seems like someone who knows.
  
 I don't know enough to even describe a sound I'm looking for, these will be the first cables I buy that cost more than $52. Just looking for generic guidance here.


----------



## thecrow

taetertot said:


> I need help choosing which Norne cables to get for Alpha Primes. I emailed Norne, they answered all my other questions but not which cable is recommended for Alpha Primes, so I guess there isn't a canonically correct pick here. But hopefully someone can give me a few tips because I'm lost here.
> 
> Vanquish, Solv X, Draug V2, and Draug V2c are the options.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the arcane. 

I have it with my hd800 and it has great punch and detail and richness right across the spectrum

The silvergarde used to be my goto but its now the arcane

I have never heard the alpha primes though


----------



## simonatsea

taetertot said:


> I need help choosing which Norne cables to get for Alpha Primes. I emailed Norne, they answered all my other questions but not which cable is recommended for Alpha Primes, so I guess there isn't a canonically correct pick here. But hopefully someone can give me a few tips because I'm lost here.
> 
> Vanquish, Solv X, Draug V2, and Draug V2c are the options.
> 
> ...




I have the Vanquish for my primes. Definetly a step up from the stock cable in all respects. I have been tempted to try the Solve X, I would be afraid the Draug might be a little warm for these cans. Reddog has also stuck with the Vanquish, which for me was a vote of confidence.


----------



## Khragon

Put in my order for Draug 2C for my Utopia.  I'm going to re-terminate my Draug 2 to Utopia too and compare.
  
 Anyone know the expected delivery for Draug 2C?


----------



## TigzStudio

Apologies for the issue with the code earlier, shouldn't be any more issues.
 If so just shoot an email. 
  

 It is going to vary based on series and configuration.
 But you will receive a confirmation email specific to your build for wait within some hours of order placed.
  
  
  
  
 To all:   I am a bit slow on emails right now, but plan to catch up on everything by tomorrow morning.  If you do not have a reply by tomorrow 10:00am PST please bump
 your email or utilize contact form on site to send again.
 Thanks for the patience on slower reply during this time.


----------



## taetertot

Dang it I cannot figure out which cables to get. This is to connect Alpha Primes to a Hifiman Supermini DAP. I actually don't even know if the Supermini can drive the Alpha Primes. I hope so. If not I'll have to send the cables back to be reterminated. Anyway -- still trying to choose between Zoetic and Solv X. What I really want is the Draug V2C but I don't think that will work for DAP use. I know Zoetic is the most portable, but I hear Solv X is also pretty easy to manage.
  
  
 But whichever way I go, which color do you guys think would look better on Alpha Primes, dark grey / dark red herring bone, or black / dark red herring bone? Here is how they look:


----------



## Astral Abyss

taetertot said:


> But whichever way I go, which color do you guys think would look better on Alpha Primes, dark grey / dark red herring bone, or black / dark red herring bone? Here is how they look:


 
  
 I thought about the colors a while too.  I went with black w/ red herring bone for my Vanquish cable I just ordered.  I thought that it looked more eye-catching, and gives the cable a deep blood red wine color.  The gray and red, in contrast, looks faded and more pedestrian.


----------



## taetertot

astral abyss said:


> I thought about the colors a while too.  I went with black w/ red herring bone for my Vanquish cable I just ordered.  I thought that it looked more eye-catching, and gives the cable a deep blood red wine color.  The gray and red, in contrast, looks faded and more pedestrian.


 
  
  
 Yeah I was thinking that too. I was also drawn to the Dark Grey / Dark Red herring bone because all my cables are either black or part black. But you're right, the black / red looks better. I just placed an order for Solv X 6' with 3.5mm trrs. I wanted a 4' since this is for use with a DAP but Norne told me they can re-terminate, so I thought 6' is probably a better idea. Was also tempted to go with a mini xlr but an adapter would be a pain with a DAP. Rather than tails I think I will just re-terminate when needed.
  
 I sure do hope the Hifiman Supermini can drive Alpha Primes. I do have inexpensive cables coming in so I can test, so I think I will be able to contact Norne and change the order entirely if the pairing doesn't work. (I asked in the appropriate threads, no replies.)


----------



## Khragon

Trevor, did you receive my emails regarding re-terminating my Draug 2 cable for Utopia? Sent them about a week ago.

Thanks


----------



## TigzStudio

PM sent.


----------



## pervysage

tigzstudio said:


> PM sent.




Trevor, I sent you a bumped email today as I think my previous email got buried in the Black Friday rush.


----------



## TigzStudio

pervysage said:


>


 
 PM sent.
  
 I should take care of all emails hopefully within the next 2-5 hours as I will be working on it all tonight.


----------



## nico_g

Hello,
 I was planning to buy the Therium for my SE846 IEM, but I get an advice that the Silvergarde S was clearly better. But I fear that this cable may be too stiff, because of its wire gauge. If you have any feedback with this cable, thanks for your informations.


----------



## Zenifyx

Has the sale ended?
 I was intending to purchase a Therium & Draug 2c today, but then I noticed the prices are higher now =(


----------



## Toolman

enter the Black Friday code, and you will still get the discount


----------



## gsr108

Hi Trevor I sent you 2 emails over the weekend and none were answered


----------



## ruthieandjohn

toolman said:


> enter the Black Friday code, and you will still get the discount



Confirmed...I used their Black Friday code to order a Norne Draig 2 balanced cable for my Sennheiser HE800s this morning and the code worked.


----------



## taetertot

toolman said:


> enter the Black Friday code, and you will still get the discount





The Draug 2c was -7% on top of holiday discount, and now the 7% off is gone. Assume same with Therium.

Draug 2c also has the free metal splitter til 11/30.


----------



## Zenifyx

toolman said:


> enter the Black Friday code, and you will still get the discount


 
  


taetertot said:


> The Draug 2c was -7% on top of holiday discount, and now the 7% off is gone. Assume same with Therium.
> 
> Draug 2c also has the free metal splitter til 11/30.


 
  
 Oh, so the code still works, but the price has gone up.
 Oh well, I can only blame myself for being so indecisive over color options. =((


----------



## Toolman

zenifyx said:


> toolman said:
> 
> 
> > enter the Black Friday code, and you will still get the discount
> ...


 

 I think the Black Friday sales is still on...but the new products introduction price are now removed and gone back to full price


----------



## sahmen

I would like to custom order a Draug V2 extension cord with 4-pin XLR male to female terminations for one of my cans using the Black Friday deals option.  Does anyone know how I can do that on the site?


----------



## sahmen

sahmen said:


> I would like to custom order a Draug V2 extension cord with 4-pin XLR male to female terminations for one of my cans using the Black Friday deals option.  Does anyone know how I can do that on the site?


 
 Never mind. I got in touch with Trevor, and he told me what to do about this.
  
 Patrick


----------



## huyendep

Hi Trevor,
  
 I ordered one Therium Series Pure Silver OCC Litz a couple of hours ago and the BLK16 code was still accepted. Is that ok cause it's on Dec 01? And I'm wondering how long the building will take?
  
 Best


----------



## TigzStudio

toolman said:


>


 
 Just a quick update: 
 Code will still work until Saturday likely.  Probably final cutoff 12/3 (maybe late on 12/2).
 It would have ended already but there were some things that never got listed as was originally intended, so that is the reason for the extension.
  
 I will be trying to get all pending emails emails answered this evening, and hopefully
 I do not miss any.


----------



## Toolman

tigzstudio said:


>


 

 Placed an order during BFS...just sent you a PM


----------



## gsr108

tigzstudio said:


> Just a quick update:
> Code will still work until Saturday likely.  Probably final cutoff 12/3 (maybe late on 12/2).
> It would have ended already but there were some things that never got listed as was originally intended, so that is the reason for the extension.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey, just emailed you again (3rd time this week for the BFS).  You never replied.


----------



## irongoat

Hi Trevor, can you please PM me I haven't received a reply from my emails for over 2 months and my order is well over due from the time you expected delivery. 

Regards, 

Frank


----------



## proedros

looking for a nice silver cable for my EE athena - is there anyone here that owned both *whiplash twag v3 and norne therium* for their ciems ?
  
 any impressions/comparisons ?


----------



## taetertot

Could I get comments from Norne users who opted for a mini-xlr connector termination, with series adapter tails to connect to devices?
  
 How is the mini xlr working for you, any regrets? How is the weight of the mini xlr once you mate a male and female? How secure is the connection? Etc.
  
 Any general commentary on the pros and cons of the various termination options would be appreciated. My device connection needs are: 4-pin xlr (for Cavalli Liquid Carbon); 1/4" (for general purpose); balanced 3.5mm 4 pole (for Hifiman DAP). My main decision right now is picking between the standard xlr and mini xlr.
  
 Also -- if you went with a cable terminated in a mini-xlr, and used heathrone adapter, plus a tail, that's a whole bunch of adapters/connectors between you and the source. Is this a problem? You'd be going: headphones -> Headthone adapter -> primary cable -> mini xlr adapter -> device.


----------



## TigzStudio

To gsr and iron Pm's were just sent.

Currently I am out of office due to unavoidable and necessary travels. I will return this Monday evening. I am trying to get emails answered via mobile device, so please bear with me. On Monday emails will pick back up, but I am trying to get to as many as I can while away.


----------



## audionewbi

Please let he members in this thread know when you will be taking preorders for the 4.4mm Sony cables.


----------



## Afghan Vet

hvo986 said:


> Does the Therium or SolvX cables fit 1964 Ears custom iems (A12) with recessed plugs? Thanks for your advice.


 
  
  


germanturkey said:


> i just wrote a post about this in the empire ears thread.  it really depends on the construction of the customs and the pins you choose.  as far as i know, Norne only uses eidolic 2 pins, which have a cylindrical portion from which the rectangular head protrudes.  if the recessed sockets are too far recessed or the shape of the face plate happens to be a certain way, you will not be able to plug in the cable.  it should be noted that the TeCu 2 pins are slightly shorter than the pins on my stock cable, making the issue slightly worse.  i had this issue with one side, and i had to file the acrylic a bit.


 
  
 My apologies if my thread search was inadequate to discover the answer to my question.......I recently ordered the Therium cable for my 64Audio A6 CIEMs. They have the recessed sockets - has anyone ordered the Therium cable for the 64Audio product with recessed sockets that could confirm there won't be a problem? 
  
 I believe the answer is here: http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=213 but I'd love to get a confirmation.


----------



## Cotnijoe

It shouldnt be an issue if you orderrd your cable with the eidolic 2 pin.


----------



## Afghan Vet

cotnijoe said:


> It shouldnt be an issue if you orderrd your cable with the eidolic 2 pin.


 
 Thanks Cotni! I should be squared away then


----------



## TigzStudio

audionewbi said:


> Please let he members in this thread know when you will be taking preorders for the 4.4mm Sony cables.


 
  
 Current estimated arrival date for a full batch of 150 qty. of 4.4mm to be in stock is in January, I will keep folks posted that email me of course (or those who are on wait list notification).
 I do not know the exact date in January, but it looks like it will be that month for sure. 
  
  
  
 on a side note:
  
 I am working today to finally clear out all emails and any pending questions, I apologize again for the delays
 caused by my recently being out of office and thank everyone for the added patience.


----------



## Cagin

tigzstudio said:


> Current estimated arrival date for a full batch of 150 qty. of 4.4mm to be in stock is in January, I will keep folks posted that email me of course (or those who are on wait list notification).
> I do not know the exact date in January, but it looks like it will be that month for sure.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 time to send back my Therium for its long awaited repair and retermination heh 
 Will there also be an incoming batch of 4.4mm jacks so you can make a  4.4mm to 3.5mm TRS mini adapter?


----------



## seamon

I got Norne Therium for my 64 Audio U12. I was skeptical that cables improve sound until I got this. I can now confidently say that cables improve sound by 5-10% which is a lot in TOTL IEM standards. 
  
 Overall, I can hear more details, bass is tighter, vocals are more intimate and slightly larger soundstage.


----------



## Fred12

hello,
 I have the Sennheiser HD800 with HDVD800 amplifier and I am still undecided if I should buy the Norne Draug v2 or the updated v2C version which is more neutral and has better sound stage... the normal v2 has more bass punch and depth...
  
 what do you guys think? is the upgraded v2C better than the Norne Draug v2?


----------



## MattTCG

fred12 said:


> hello,
> I have the Sennheiser HD800 with HDVD800 amplifier and I am still undecided if I should buy the Norne Draug v2 or the updated v2C version which is more neutral and has better sound stage... the normal v2 has more bass punch and depth...
> 
> what do you guys think? is the upgraded v2C better than the Norne Draug v2?


 
  
 I've had both on the hd800. I find that the v2c offered a better overall "balanced" presentation and a little better staging. The original Draug 2 had a bit more warmth. They are both very good choices with the hd800.


----------



## kino lau

fred12 said:


> hello,
> I have the Sennheiser HD800 with HDVD800 amplifier and I am still undecided if I should buy the Norne Draug v2 or the updated v2C version which is more neutral and has better sound stage... the normal v2 has more bass punch and depth...
> 
> what do you guys think? is the upgraded v2C better than the Norne Draug v2?


 
 Trevor does extensive testing on every cable wire combination before putting anything available on the website. You could shoot him an email and ask what he would advise.


----------



## thecrow

matttcg said:


> I've had both on the hd800. I find that the v2c offered a better overall "balanced" presentation and a little better staging. The original Draug 2 had a bit more warmth. They are both very good choices with the hd800.



Was thera a marked difference in detail between the two? 
I have the d2 and arcane. I prefer the level of detail that comes with the arcane for my set up. I assume the level of detail of the d2c won't be as much as the hybrid arcane and im better aticking with the arcane. Would you agree?

How long ago did you receive the d2c?

Thanks


----------



## MattTCG

thecrow said:


> Was thera a marked difference in detail between the two?
> I have the d2 and arcane. I prefer the level of detail that comes with the arcane for my set up. I assume the level of detail of the d2c won't be as much as the hybrid arcane and im better aticking with the arcane. Would you agree?
> 
> How long ago did you receive the d2c?
> ...


 
  
 I would agree that there is more detail with D2c. It just seems more balanced but very much in the original Draug family.


----------



## Fred12

well, I already asked Trevor and that was basically the answer... d2c has more detail, is more neutral and offers better soundstage, but if I like more bass, I will be better off with Norne Draug d2..
 that's why I can't really decide  never heard the one or the other and can't really imagine what woul be better... as the HD800 is already quite neutral and very detail-rich I'm not sure if I should change to d2c or just stick to the d2..


----------



## kino lau

fred12 said:


> well, I already asked Trevor and that was basically the answer... d2c has more detail, is more neutral and offers better soundstage, but if I like more bass, I will be better off with Norne Draug d2..
> that's why I can't really decide  never heard the one or the other and can't really imagine what woul be better... as the HD800 is already quite neutral and very detail-rich I'm not sure if I should change to d2c or just stick to the d2..


 
 Could get one of each. Think of all the anxiety you'd bypass


----------



## Fred12

kino lau said:


> Could get one of each. Think of all the anxiety you'd bypass


 
 don't have 2x 400 euro for that


----------



## Jalo

tigzstudio said:


> Current estimated arrival date for a full batch of 150 qty. of 4.4mm to be in stock is in January, I will keep folks posted that email me of course (or those who are on wait list notification).
> I do not know the exact date in January, but it looks like it will be that month for sure.
> 
> 
> ...



Trevor, who makes the 4.4 mm that you are getting in January?


----------



## Duy Le

fred12 said:


> well, I already asked Trevor and that was basically the answer... d2c has more detail, is more neutral and offers better soundstage, but if I like more bass, I will be better off with Norne Draug d2..
> that's why I can't really decide  never heard the one or the other and can't really imagine what woul be better... as the HD800 is already quite neutral and very detail-rich I'm not sure if I should change to d2c or just stick to the d2..


 
 I think Draug 2 for HD800, Draug 2C for HD800S


----------



## ltanasom

very intereted to hear comments on sonic differences between Draug v2 and v2c. 
Personally ordered v2c since it is new version.
It will be my 1st Norne cable!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

ltanasom said:


> very intereted to hear comments on sonic differences between Draug v2 and v2c.
> Personally ordered v2c since it is new version.
> It will be my 1st Norne cable!



...and I have ordered MY first Norne (or any third-party premium) cable - the Draug 2 for my HD 800. Can't wait till it arrives at the end of the month.


----------



## Khragon

Happy holidays everyone.
  
 Anyone received their Draug 2C cable from BF purchase timeframe?  I'm eagerly waiting for mine.


----------



## Fred12

khragon said:


> Happy holidays everyone.
> 
> Anyone received their Draug 2C cable from BF purchase timeframe?  I'm eagerly waiting for mine.


 
 didn'r receive anything yet... waiting since a month now


----------



## ltanasom

I have not got the Draug v2c from BF as well.


----------



## Fred12

I am just wondering why it takes so long, last time that I asked him per email, he responded me it should be shipped in this week or the next week, but apparently nothing happened, I didnt get any status update since purchase...


----------



## maakheru

I placed my order for the Draug 2 in early September, in mid-October, I upgraded my order to Draug 2c. I am still patiently (well, maybe not patiently) waiting. I saw and heard a couple of Trevor's cables at a headphone meet, so I know that they are worth waiting for. Hopefully, he will get caught up soon.


----------



## nico_g

Waiting for my Silvergarde S new too... I hope it can be delivered for Christmas, but it wasn't...


----------



## TigzStudio

Just wanted to post Happy Holidays to everyone on the thread here and give an update.
  
 When I get a chance here I will be replying to all emails, like most others I am spending time with my family yesterday and today
 so obviously not many emails are going out this Holiday weekend. 
  
 However if you need a status update please email me via contact form on site with the order number, even if you have already emailed
 do not hesitate to email one more time, or PM me with order number.
  
 If you had a Draug 2C order it will be a little slower, and I will update those folks in email.
 Emails will definitely be sent out by tomorrow for you as I will be going through the many emails one by one.
  
 Thanks again for your patience, and I hope everyone has a nice Holiday with their families.


----------



## TigzStudio

fred12 said:


>


 


nico_g said:


>


 
 pm's sent


----------



## Richsvt

Thanks for the update Trevor. Here's wishing you some well-deserved down time to share with your family.
 Cheers to you.


----------



## thecrow

For those interested I have my draug 2 for sale 

Im selling it as im sticking with the arcane and silvergarde that suit me and my system better

http://www.head-fi.org/t/830114/norne-audio-draug-2-cable-for-hd800-10-feet-single-ended-as-new#post_13117172


----------



## nico_g

Thanks Trevor for the PM I just answered.


----------



## Blotto80

Can anyone help me identify this Norse Audio cable? It was included with a pair of used LCD2s I purchased. At 10ft it's a little long for my needs so I was thinking of selling/trading it for something shorter if it's worth it or reterminating it if it's not but I can't find any other examples of a Norse/Norne cable that look like this with the plain black 8 strand wiring and the wooden splitter with no logo on either side.


----------



## TigzStudio

Very first cable ever produced back in 2010 ( 8-wire, square braid) 22awg copper occ per each wire


----------



## Cotnijoe

tigzstudio said:


> Very first cable ever produced back in 2010 ( 8-wire, square braid) 22awg copper occ per each wire


 
  
 Dang that thing should be in some sort of legacy collection!


----------



## Khragon

Nice, I guess that's the classical Draug?


----------



## gsr108

tigzstudio said:


> pm's sent




Hi Trevor I sent you two emails over past week and still haven't gotten a reply.


----------



## TigzStudio

gsr108 said:


>


 
  
 PM being sent, will run a search.
 edit:  nevermind, reply was sent today before I saw your post
  
  
  
 edit edit:  still catching up on emails today from holiday


----------



## ltanasom

Anyone got the Draug v2c yet?
just would like to know how it sounds.
thanks


----------



## MattTCG

ltanasom said:


> Anyone got the Draug v2c yet?
> just would like to know how it sounds.
> thanks


 
  
 I think that I already posted that I received mine. It is my favorite Norne cable now. Wonderfully balanced sound and the ergonomics are improved. It's more flexible/user friendly. While the original Draug 2 may have a slight edge on true sub bass, I would say that the 2c has a slight edge in everything else.


----------



## Fred12

matttcg said:


> I think that I already posted that I received mine. It is my favorite Norne cable now. Wonderfully balanced sound and the ergonomics are improved. It's more flexible/user friendly. While the original Draug 2 may have a slight edge on true sub bass, I would say that the 2c has a slight edge in everything else.


 
 hmm, I am still a bit undecided what would be better on Sennheiser HD800, more bass, or more improvement in ergonomics and tonal balance and everything else.. guess I will stick to the Draug v2, have seen many euphoric comments on that one...
 I have only an amplifiert HDVD800, it does not allow me to amplify bass or use as a hardware equalizer in any way... :/


----------



## MattTCG

@Fred12 I have the 2c on my hd800 and really do enjoy it. I also use Sonarworks EQ (free trial available) and it's the best setup that I have.


----------



## thecrow

fred12 said:


> hmm, I am still a bit undecided what would be better on Sennheiser HD800, more bass, or more improvement in ergonomics and tonal balance and everything else.. guess I will stick to the Draug v2, have seen many euphoric comments on that one...
> I have only an amplifiert HDVD800, it does not allow me to amplify bass or use as a hardware equalizer in any way... :/


 

 My fav cable for my hd 800 (after trying the silvergarde (kept it) and draug 2) is the arcane.
  
 It's rich on the bottom end but great level if detail. Punchy and detailed right across the full spectrum. including dealing with that upper mid dip that the hd800 can have
  
 It's great with my woo wa2 but perhaps if your gear with the hd800 has a top end that you're trying to subdue or avoid then this cable potentially might not quite work.
  
 Just my 2cents and very much YMMV


----------



## ltanasom

@MattTCG
Thanks. I am waiting for my v2c.
I hope I would enjoy it like you do.


----------



## Morimoriya 62

Hi guys
Has anyone tried this cable Silvergarde ? I want to buy it but i don't know how that is good for me .
Use for Andromeda iem .


----------



## maakheru

matttcg said:


> I think that I already posted that I received mine. It is my favorite Norne cable now. Wonderfully balanced sound and the ergonomics are improved. It's more flexible/user friendly. While the original Draug 2 may have a slight edge on true sub bass, I would say that the 2c has a slight edge in everything else.




@MattTCG

What would you say the major differences are between the Draug v2c and Mrspeakers DUM cable?


----------



## MattTCG

maakheru said:


> @MattTCG
> 
> What would you say the major differences are between the Draug v2c and Mrspeakers DUM cable?


 
  
 The DUM cable is more neutral sounding. The D2c has more body and transparency. Plus the D2c is was more usable...flexible and soft.


----------



## normie610

morimoriya 62 said:


> Hi guys
> Has anyone tried this cable Silvergarde ? I want to buy it but i don't know how that is good for me .
> Use for Andromeda iem .




Yes I have. I use it with my MH335DW and boy, it truly brings the best out of the 335. I previously used the Therium and I thought it'd be hard to surpass Therium's sound quality but I was wrong. Listening to chesky's binaural+ recordings, Silvergarde sounds so much more natural and smoother, bass impact tighten even more, mids are more lush and forward, while the treble extends exponentially. There's definitely more air present, improving soundstage (a bit wider). It's the closest thing to what I describe as an analog sound from a class A tube amp. It's really amazing what Trevor has done. Kudos to him!

I don't know whether it would have the same impact with Andromeda, but I think the overall character improvement would be similar any other IEMs. Go ahead and pull the trigger, you won't be disappointed


----------



## kino lau

normie610 said:


> Yes I have. I use it with my MH335DW and boy, it truly brings the best out of the 335. I previously used the Therium and I thought it'd be hard to surpass Therium's sound quality but I was wrong. Listening to chesky's binaural+ recordings, Silvergarde sounds so much more natural and smoother, bass impact tighten even more, mids are more lush and forward, while the treble extends exponentially. There's definitely more air present, improving soundstage (a bit wider). It's the closest thing to what I describe as an analog sound from a class A tube amp. It's really amazing what Trevor has done. Kudos to him!
> 
> I don't know whether it would have the same impact with Andromeda, but I think the overall character improvement would be similar any other IEMs. Go ahead and pull the trigger, you won't be disappointed


 

 I agree with everything above and had the same experience when switching from my 8 wire Therium to the Silvergarde. The presentation needs to be heard to be appreciated. We're using the same combination with the QP1R and Andromeda, so I feel confident in stating that you will have no regrets in deciding to go with the Silvergarde as your choice.


----------



## Richsvt

I have been intrigued with the silver Draug since I saw it appear on the site as coming soon. That may be a next purchase, depending on when it comes out.


----------



## Morimoriya 62

kino lau said:


> I agree with everything above and had the same experience when switching from my 8 wire Therium to the Silvergarde. The presentation needs to be heard to be appreciated. We're using the same combination with the QP1R and Andromeda, so I feel confident in stating that you will have no regrets in deciding to go with the Silvergarde as your choice.



I ordered.It took several days to reach


----------



## Tamz

Has anyone be able to contact with Trevor lately (Nov-Dec period)?
 I have been chasing him for my order that still have not been ship since 18Nov. Seems that he ignored my emails that I sent to info@norneaudio.com and norneaudio@gmail.com for order chasing and shipment.
  
 I may need to paypal buyer protection this while I can...
 are there anyone have the same experience?


----------



## normie610

tamz said:


> Has anyone be able to contact with Trevor lately (Nov-Dec period)?
> I have been chasing him for my order that still have not been ship since 18Nov. Seems that he ignored my emails that I sent [COLOR=000000]to [/COLOR]info@norneaudio.com and norneaudio@gmail.com for order chasing and shipment.
> 
> I may need to paypal buyer protection this while I can...
> are there anyone have the same experience?




Yes I have and no issue at all. He always replied my email in a timely manner. Perhaps you could also try sending him a PM.


----------



## nico_g

No problem here too. He replied fast and I know he is watching this thread too.


----------



## Fred12

hm, 1.5 months now passed and I still did not get status update, altough I already mailed with him before Christmas and he assured me there will be done something in the next days... but still nothing.
  
 Do I still have paypal buyers protection? How does that work? Didn't bother with it until now.. :/


----------



## Khragon

Guys, patience. This is similar to last year order surge during the holidays. You will get your cable, I'm waiting as well, give Trevor a little more time.


----------



## felix3650

Give Trevor some time. He will sure get back to you. I know him and can testify that he doesn't let down his customers 
Plus the cables Norne makes are pretty elaborate that require effort and craftmanship. No need to panic


----------



## Tamz

fred12 said:


> hm, 1.5 months now passed and I still did not get status update, altough I already mailed with him before Christmas and he assured me there will be done something in the next days... but still nothing.
> 
> Do I still have paypal buyers protection? How does that work? Didn't bother with it until now.. :/


 
  
 Same here been using paypal for years never use this function.
 Happen to me both the long wait time, no updates and the assurance email. guess everything have to have their first time.
  


khragon said:


> Guys, patience. This is similar to last year order surge during the holidays. You will get your cable, I'm waiting as well, give Trevor a little more time.


 
 My order went in even before the blackfriday. 
  


felix3650 said:


> Give Trevor some time. He will sure get back to you. I know him and can testify that he doesn't let down his customers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mine are only plugs and a hypershort adaptor. no cable.


----------



## kino lau

fred12 said:


> hm, 1.5 months now passed and I still did not get status update, altough I already mailed with him before Christmas and he assured me there will be done something in the next days... but still nothing.
> 
> Do I still have paypal buyers protection? How does that work? Didn't bother with it until now.. :/


 
 Your first post in the forum was 2 1/2 weeks ago. Did you place your order 2 weeks before joining the forum? I'm not trying to sound like a jerk, but lets give Trevor the credit he's due. It's not very realistic to expect a Draug 2 to be built in two weeks. Be patient


----------



## Richsvt

I agree. If you don't know, Trevor runs a small operation. It is mostly him that does the work. The Draug 2 is his most time-intensive piece. I waited for about 2-3 months to get one. It is well worth the wait. He is truly a craftsman. It takes time to do it right. Do you want him to rush through making these pieces of art just so you can get them quickly and compromise his attention to detail? If you want fast, seek out amazon or ebay. You want quality, you must wait.It is also doubly busy after the holidays and BF sale.
  
 All I can say is that if you gauge your expectations, you will be rewarded with a fabulous cable. I would sooner sell some headphones off than part with the cables he has made for me. I know this seems like some hype-training, but those who don't own some of his work cannot understand.


----------



## Douger333

Furthermore, if you truly don't get satisfaction with your order, Trevor will make sure you are not disappointed, better than resolution by PP.


----------



## TigzStudio

tamz said:


>


 
 Tamz, PM sent.
  
  
_Edit:  Emails and updates have been a bit slower during the holidays and new year, but rest assured all orders_
_are being worked on.  Occasionally an email or update can get missed due to high volume.  I have been in this business now quite a long time (7 years), so I can only get this far by actually delivering the product in the end._
_Anyone can email me to cancel if the wait is too long (should happen same day as read/received), and also if anything is missed I do typically_
_always compensate in some fashion.  Further there is the 30-day money back policy once you receive it._
  
  
 Hope everyone has a great new year, and feel free to bump your email in my inbox if you do not get a reply in 24 hours for some reason.


----------



## fzman

richsvt said:


> I agree. If you don't know, Trevor runs a small operation. It is mostly him that does the work. The Draug 2 is his most time-intensive piece. I waited for about 2-3 months to get one. It is well worth the wait. He is truly a craftsman. It takes time to do it right. Do you want him to rush through making these pieces of art just so you can get them quickly and compromise his attention to detail? If you want fast, seek out amazon or ebay. You want quality, you must wait.It is also doubly busy after the holidays and BF sale.
> 
> All I can say is that if you gauge your expectations, you will be rewarded with a fabulous cable. I would sooner sell some headphones off than part with the cables he has made for me. I know this seems like some hype-training, but those who don't own some of his work cannot understand.


 
 I think that is the issue.  If his cables require his unique abilities to make, then he should probably have some employees who can provide support services so he can build the cables, which he has already charged people for.  I have a few of his cables, one provided free of charge as my order got lost in the cracks.  I like the cables very much, and I really do apreciate Trevor's committment to quality and customer service.  
  
 All that said, I think that either he should raise prices to alter demand to the point he can handle in a punctual way, hire people who can expedite the process so people get their cables in a timely fashion, or take a 50% deposit at the time of the order, and the remainded upon completion of the cable, just prior to shipment.  I'm not a patient person, and I understand that these are semi-bespoke cables and do have to be buit to order given the dizzying array of connectors and lengths that people need/want, but it seems like this is getting out of hand, and perhaps Trevor is undercharging or underhiring....
  
 I am not giving back my cables eithr!  They are very good.


----------



## TigzStudio

fzman said:


>


 
  
 I currently do have people helping get stuff done besides myself of course. However one of them is full time braiding D2 and that is all he does along with some adapters, which speaks to the labor on this one.
 The biggest wait issues are due to the D2 copper (24-wire, hand braid, no machines), plus its high demand level.  Because of the wait on this cable, and because folks get frustrated on the wait caused by this cable,
 the copper version will be eliminated around 2nd quarter of this year.  I have tried to keep it alive a bit longer, but the price causes there to be too many orders for such a labor intensive cable. 
 In its place will be a more expensive model, and of course also the pure silver version is already released (flagship).  So ultimately complaints on waits for D2 copper have caused it to get eliminated and a higher priced Draug cable to take its place. 
 So without the copper version in the lineup it should help out immensely with waits, free up my full time D2 guy, and allow all of us to get much more output each day.
 Of course D2 and D2C copper will be kept on hand for people that need adapters in the future. 
 For the folks that really have a hard time waiting, I have considered offering a "rush" option for larger added cost, but I feel this might be unfair to others and upset
 folks so I have never offered it officially.  Anyone have thoughts on this let me know.  My goal is always to try and be fair, do not want to upset folks.
  
 With the boutique cables business it is not easy to have a large amount of employees at all (due to so many costs), so this is why the waits are longer everywhere for complex hand made stuff as well.
 There are many costs that a lot of folks do not think about unless they are actually doing the business, etc.
 For example just a single new connector type costing about $4,500 to source in large enough quantity, silver occ litz is very expensive to develop cables with, etc.  Every headphone tends to have different connector types.
 You need to own most of the top gear, and most of the headphones as well (also you need to stay current on it).  For example new 4.4mm type, you now need to own the sony gear to test with, etc.  New gear is popping up all
 the time in this industry in general. 
 Emails alone take hours out of a work day as there are always a ton to answer.  So while spending time explaining to people in email why the Draug is taking long to ship, your losing out on potentially getting one
 more cable out that day.  There are tons of other things that would take too long to list as I need to get back
 to making cables soon, but just trying to paint the picture. 
  
 So there is definitely a high degree of difficulty, with large amount of time and money that is spent day in and day out (I work 17-18 hour days myself, 7 days a week often).  Most folks doing hand made cables out there really have no time for anything else
 but their business, which causes other factors to suffer in day to day life with their families.  Literally if you take 3 days off from this business to try and take a break you will get tons of emails, and as soon as you get back
 it can take lots of hours to answer all the emails.  You really have to keep going every single day without taking any breaks to keep it all at bay when doing complex hand-made stuff with these demand levels.  
 So it is a high stress, non-stop thing and requires a certain kind of person or personality to be able to deal with it. Really I have a passion for this all which is why I actually love doing it and why I keep going strong.
  
 Unfortunately if folks want Amazon prime type of waits, it would be having china make all the cables and retail package them.
 Something I will never do.
 Either way I am always doing the best I can to make people happy, of course your not going to make everyone happy all the time.
 That is the nature of it.  This is where the "you can cancel anytime you want" factor comes into play if the wait is too frustrating.
 I also have the best possible policies I feel I can offer, and as mentioned of course I have compensated folks plenty.
 Really like I said before I do not stay in business for going on 7 years without actually delivering product to customers in the end,
 but with the D2 copper on the way out it will help a ton on wait.
  
 Any questions email me anytime, more than happy to answer questions in detail there. 
 All pending emails should be answered by days end (including all folks asking about status). 
  
 Thank you everyone for the feedback and support as always, I wouldn't be able to do it
 without you guys.


----------



## Mardrommar

Current and potential customers should appreciate your honesty, Trevor! Not many people will give a cut and dry explanation of their thoughts on their own business. 

Because you asked for an opinion, I don't think it would be a great idea to offer a rush option for a custom cable, only because it would likely transform into another backlog. Those deep in the hobby (to the point of purchasing an aftermarket cable) probably can front the extra money, so in the end it wouldn't make sense if most all orders were rush orders. 

Honestly, and I've said this many times in this thread, I see your cables are being works of art (I personally find them to be the most unique and appealing ones I've seen being offered). It might be better to put a disclaimer on your website and in the order details stating that these cables are individually hand made and are time consuming works of craftsmanship. Let potential customers know that there may be delays and extreme wait times and if they can't be patient then maybe they should look elsewhere or purchase a cheap cable off eBay that gets the job done, so to speak. 

I think Trevor can vouch for how patient I've been.  I don't mind. I really enjoy using my headphones with my Draug2s. For me it makes them more enjoyable and they really are unique!


----------



## fzman

tigzstudio said:


>


 
 Trevor,
  
 I hope you understand that I was not 'attacking' you, but just posing some thoughts.  It is tough to be in this business in general, and it is even more difficult to offer personalized service in a world of mega-corp impersonalism. That said, you are a victim of your own success.  I hope your situation levels out - so you have some time to "smell the cables"  (bad rework of a cliche)


----------



## kino lau

The only thing I ask is for you to figure out a way to squeeze a Draug Silver or Arcane cable into a pair of MMCX connectors...lol.
  
 Walt


----------



## ltanasom

be patient for a special product.
I think Trevor already delivers his cables relatively faster than some other cable sellers. 
And due to black friday discount, the orders would be huge so be a bit more patient, guys.


----------



## TigzStudio

mardrommar said:


>


 
  
 A very good point yes about the rush option, I agree with you here, likely not the best idea.
 I have site updates finally finishing this weekend hopefully with SG-S2 and Draug Silver, so I will add the disclaimer to be sure during this update.
 I appreciate the thoughts, feedback and support Mardrommar
  


fzman said:


>


 
  
 Totally understand, I definitely appreciate all thoughts and feedback of any kind.  My goal is to always improve every aspect that I can when it comes to service and support, so all feedback helps.
 I was just merely trying to help explain what goes on a bit behind the scenes to paint a general picture for people waiting for orders.
 I want people just to know that I am definitely hard at work every day to try and improve efficiencies and get it all out the door without issue.
  
  


kino lau said:


> The only thing I ask is for you to figure out a way to squeeze a Draug Silver or Arcane cable into a pair of MMCX connectors...lol.
> 
> Walt


 
  
 funny!
 You would have to ditch barrels for that one, those would be some mighty big ciem cables Kino....
  
  
  
_edit:_
_In a few hours I will be able to work on getting all the replies out, probably will be emailing for about 3-4 hours tonight._
_So for those waiting the replies are coming soon. _


----------



## froger

Trevor is a great guy and will always deliver at the end of the day with fantastic product. I think he might have over promised on the delivery at times which probably led to people getting upset when they don't receive the cables by the promised dates. 

My advice to folks who are new to ordering customized cables: if you want a cable which is good and reasonably priced, do not expect a short wait time. It is just impossible. 

I ordered a Bellatone cable more than 3 years ago and until now, it was not delivered despite the maker repeatedly promised that he would. Worse, he said he had no money to refund me.

 On the other hand, from the Norse Audio days, Trevor had never failed to deliver. Those who suggested PayPal protection are probably the new customers who have little faith with Trevor.


----------



## mudhole

I have been off from this crazy community for about 5 years to focus on music itself. Last year I stepped into a headphone store and tried some new daps and IEMs which make me crazy again. Finally I purchased x7 and Andromeda on Christmas sale, bringing me to a new listening level. The stock SPC Litz cable of Andromeda is very good, but I still like balanced. After several days research in the forum, I decided to try occ silver which I never tried. Some models came into my head like symbiote sp, twag v3, thor silver 2 and therium. Since there's no place to "listen " these cables in Vancouver, I only can "read" them in head-fi. It's so confused me that you guys English writings are too good. 

Until today, I suddenly recognized that Trevor is the gentleman who sold two pairs IC(king cobra and silver serpent 2) to me back to September 2010. Those were my first aftermarket cables and turned me into a cable believer. I had a great experience dealing with Trevor. He is a very acknowledged person with great patients. Then I have no confusion. 

I wouldn't consider the silvergarde, it looks stiffer and over my budget (I usually won't spend more than 20% of the whole rig on cable). I just wondering how better is the 8 wire therium than 4 wire. And also worry about the thickness on a small IEM, the flexibility and comfortable of an otg cable. Of course the appearance of a otg cable is also important even more important than the SQ.

I probably will go to the 8 wire as I know myself. I just want hear more reason to spend 135 bucks more with confidence.


----------



## Astral Abyss

I hate to say it, but it seems like the price needs to go up to balance the demand.  Working that much will burn you out eventually, either physically, emotionally, or both.  I'm surprised Trevor hasn't needed therapy yet due to insomnia caused by nightmares about braiding an endless D2 cable that reaches around the globe.


----------



## Cotnijoe

mudhole said:


> I wouldn't consider the silvergarde, it looks stiffer and over my budget (I usually won't spend more than 20% of the whole rig on cable). I just wondering how better is the 8 wire therium than 4 wire. And also worry about the thickness on a small IEM, the flexibility and comfortable of an otg cable. Of course the appearance of a otg cable is also important even more important than the SQ.
> 
> I probably will go to the 8 wire as I know myself. I just want you guys give me more reason to spend 135 bucks more.


 
  
 I've been with Trevor for the past few years now. Silvergarde is definitely not the most IEM friendly. The 8 braid Therium is actually pretty surprisingly comfortable. I'd personally still go with the 4 braid Therium though. It really is one of the most realistic and good portable cable. Looks nice, well built, sounds nice, super well behaved and tangle free, very little memory so it's not going to be a mess when you take it out of your case. It checks a lot of boxes for people!


----------



## mudhole

cotnijoe said:


> I've been with Trevor for the past few years now. Silvergarde is definitely not the most IEM friendly. The 8 braid Therium is actually pretty surprisingly comfortable. I'd personally still go with the 4 braid Therium though. It really is one of the most realistic and good portable cable. Looks nice, well built, sounds nice, super well behaved and tangle free, very little memory so it's not going to be a mess when you take it out of your case. It checks a lot of boxes for people!


 
 Thanks for your advance. IMO, the andromedas are very sensitive IEMs, they are not current hungry . 4 wire should be enough for them. And no matter how thick the cable is, the tiny trrs connector is the bottleneck. But I am the guy always want the best what I can afford. I know I will keep this set up for years, and I don't want to read some reviews say the 8 wire is much better than 4 wire which will make me itch.
 I know the SQ of 8 wire should be better but less comfortable and a little fat for a portable rig. Just want to find a balance. I havn't find any comparation between these two until now.


----------



## mudhole

astral abyss said:


> I hate to say it, but it seems like the price needs to go up to balance the demand.  Working that much will burn you out eventually, either physically, emotionally, or both.  I'm surprised Trevor hasn't needed therapy yet due to insomnia caused by nightmares about braiding an endless D2 cable that reaches around the globe.


 

 Don't do that until I make my order please.


----------



## Jalo

Trevor, I wanted to ask a question regarding the Litz cable where each Litz wire is coated with enamel. Since signal travels on the surface of cable how will a coated wire affect the signal transmission?


----------



## guzmanatm

As a previous Norne customer, I can vouch for both the quality of the product and Trevor's service. In addition to providing a beautiful product, Trevor went above and beyond by expediting shipping, offering a partial refund on an accessory, and providing a promo code towards a future Norne purchase. It took around 2 months to receive my complex Draug V2 order, and it was completely worth the wait. 
  
 Yes, certain orders have longer lead times than others (Draug V2 ahem). And yes, it's true that an email might get missed here or there . . . But the fact of the matter is this: Trevor isn't ignoring my message, and I always end up getting through. 
  
 When dealing with high-end products, I like to recall the three basic constraints-- Quality, Cost, and Time. Of the three constraints, you can only ever pick two. Which two are you going to pick?
  
 Most would ask for the highest quality and the best cost, sacrificing time. This is what we're getting with Norne, IMHO. Although, compared to other made-to-order cable manufacturers, Trevor's lead times are fairly average. And while these cables are not inexpensive, given the quality of the product you could argue that the costs should be higher. Maybe that's why it seems the copper series cables will soon be phased out and replaced with higher cost items.


----------



## Fred12

kino lau said:


> Your first post in the forum was 2 1/2 weeks ago. Did you place your order 2 weeks before joining the forum? I'm not trying to sound like a jerk, but lets give Trevor the credit he's due. It's not very realistic to expect a Draug 2 to be built in two weeks. Be patient


 
 it was already more than a month that I placed my order when I joined the forum,..
 he told me several days ago:
 "But we will have tracking for you in the next 24 hours guaranteed finally. The cable is completing soldering process this evening on your order."
  
 and still no status update, I know its probably a complicated process to make the cables by hand, but I stil trust Trevor, after I just read his first post on this page, didn't read it before


----------



## Fred12

sorry edited post this can be deleted


----------



## TigzStudio

fred12 said:


>


 

 Will forward your tracking over in email a bit later today, you were upgraded to FedEx express at our cost.


----------



## TigzStudio

astral abyss said:


> I hate to say it, but it seems like the price needs to go up to balance the demand.


 
 Its definitely a very valid point, just I have always fought against it. 
 But with ditching the D2 copper later this year and replacing with the pricier model I think it should
 help a ton with output and also free up one of my main guys to diversify tasks as well. 
  
_p.s I am scared to think about how many miles of D2 has been braided by hand actually.  _
  


jalo said:


>


 
 email sent
  


guzmanatm said:


>


 
  
 I appreciate the post Guz.


----------



## mudhole

Hi Trevor, I am going to place an order for the 8wire Therium. I asked several questions via the website, but I havn't gotten reply yet.
  
 Since the cable is not cheap, I want to match all the components perfectly. I just want to know what are the  available color (also logo color) of the new Eidolic MMCX plug (Rhodium plated TeCu) and TRRS 2.5mm 4pole plug. I have to select a Norne triangle splitter to match them.
 And How to choose the color from the order page?
  
 I know Trevor is busy these days,. Maybe some other Norne fans can help me.
  
  Can't wait  to get them earlier.
 I
  
 I like this. If the MMCX plug also has the black with red logo. I only see some silver MMCX plug on website.


----------



## Jalo

mudhole said:


> Hi Trevor, I am going to place an order for the 8wire Therium. I asked several questions via the website, but I havn't gotten reply yet.
> 
> Since the cable is not cheap, I want to match all the components perfectly. I just want to know what are the  available color (also logo color) of the new Eidolic MMCX plug (Rhodium plated TeCu) and TRRS 2.5mm 4pole plug. I have to select a Norne triangle splitter to match them.
> And How to choose the color from the order page?
> ...


a
Smart, I have that exact cable. Extremely beautiful and great sound. It is one to keep.


----------



## mudhole

jalo said:


> a
> Smart, I have that exact cable. Extremely beautiful and great sound. It is one to keep.


 

 Hi Jalo, What is the MMCX connector's color of your cable?
 I like the black barrel with red logo and a matched black splitter with red fill.
  
 Just worry about the 8 wire cable looks too fat on a tiny IEM.


----------



## Jalo

mudhole said:


> Hi Jalo, What is the MMCX connector's color of your cable?
> I like the black barrel with red logo and a matched black splitter with red fill.
> 
> Just worry about the 8 wire cable looks too fat on a tiny IEM.



I have the exact black splitter with red fill. That gives the silver Therium a sharp contrast. Very very cool. I have a silver two pin connector which I am waiting to reterminate to the MMCX because I both the Vega and the Andro. The 8 cores is thicker than the 4 cores obviously, but it is surprisingly soft to the touch and very pliable and the braiding is just beautiful. I suppose 4 cores could be enough for iem purposes but I just love the 8 cores. In the future if you want to reterminate it for full size can you have that option. I have just return from CES in Vegas and stopped at Kimble Kable. The have just put out their Axios AG silver cable at the cost of 4000.00 dollars. The build is almost the same as the Therium, very beautiful. One of these days when Trevor decide to go on a long vacation, your therium is going to worth a premium. As soon as Trevor gets the 4.4 mm Sony connector in, I will order a few more cable from him. I can already see his Daugcable becomes a collectors item.


----------



## mudhole

Thanks Jalo, I have no worry now.  The appearance should match the outstanding SQ. Life should be balanced anywhere.


----------



## Jalo

mudhole said:


> Thanks Jalo, I have no worry now.  The appearance should match the outstanding SQ. Life should be balanced anywhere.



If you want to pair the Therium with your Andro, I cannot think of any better match than that.. The Therium is very tame as far as silver goes. It doesn't have that brightness but still very clean, quiet, sparkle, without recess bass. It has everything in a cable that I want plus tons of details. That construction is just beautiful. You will love your Andro so much more.


----------



## mudhole

The Andromeda with the SE stock cable has already surprised me by the tons of micro details that I never heard before. With the balanced therium I can't imagine what more I could hear.

Can't wait. 

The head fi community can really drive people crazy.


----------



## mudhole

And I also thinking about a pair of D2 for my HE-5 in the future. My desktop setup is like kind of antique in today. Audio-GD reference 1+little dot MK6+ and HE 5.


----------



## kino lau

Therium 8 wire on the left and Silvergarde on the right. The cables appear much bigger on the website than they actually are. I can highly recommend both of these cables.


----------



## chaiyuta

kino lau said:


> Therium 8 wire on the left and Silvergarde on the right. The cables appear much bigger on the website than they actually are. I can highly recommend both of these cables.


 
 What's difference between both?


----------



## kino lau

chaiyuta said:


> What's difference between both?


 
  
 I'm going to hope that somebody else can explain it, because I'm trying to finish my application for grad school. Silvergarde delivers increased bass impact that needs to be heard to believe. This is especially appreciated with the Andromeda's.


----------



## MattTCG

I'm looking for more treble/clarity with my jh13 pro v2. If someone could make a suggestion, I'd be grateful. I'm getting plenty of bass quantity but could use a bit more texture.


----------



## MattTCG

My Draug 2c for HD 800.


----------



## mudhole

Trevor replied all my question clearly and patiently. The order was placed.
  
 Thanks Trevor.


----------



## tangents

Has there been any news regarding availability of 4.4mm TRRRS connectors?


----------



## Cagin

Yeah I agree, the black and red combo is beautiful, matches the black and red of my Dignis case of the DP-X1.
  

  
 I've already sent in mine to Trevor for a retermination for 4.4mm TRRRS for my new main dap Sony WM1A. I've no idea which plug will it be, I don't mind if it won't match my old scheme, really no biggie. I'm gonna get that beautiful red Dignis case for the Sony though ^^


----------



## ltanasom

@MattTCG
good looking cable!


----------



## mudhole

cagin said:


> Yeah I agree, the black and red combo is beautiful, matches the black and red of my Dignis case of the DP-X1.
> 
> 
> 
> I've already sent in mine to Trevor for a retermination for 4.4mm TRRRS for my new main dap Sony WM1A. I've no idea which plug will it be, I don't mind if it won't match my old scheme, really no biggie. I'm gonna get that beautiful red Dignis case for the Sony though ^^


 
 Can't imagine how could Trevor  deal with these perfectionism nuts everyday?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Unfortunatly, Trevor told me there is no black barrel newest MMCX plug avaviable now, but he can modify it to black for me. I decide use the original parts, so I go with the silver+black combo now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 .


----------



## kino lau

Trevor told me there is no black barrel newest MMCX plug avaviable now, but he can modify it to black for me. I decide use the original parts, so I go with the silver+black combo now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




> .


 
  
 I think I know who these cables belong to


----------



## normie610

chaiyuta said:


> What's difference between both?




Well I previously had the 4-wire Therium and now I have the Silvergarde. To me the Silvergarde is the ultimate cable in sound quality. Therium still is very very good in terms of sound quality, but Silvergarde sounds very very natural and smooth, with bass impact like nothing I've ever heard before. Not only that, vocals sound more forward and treble sounds super natural, realistic and airy. I'm totally in love with my Silvergarde, it brings heaven to my ears


----------



## sahmen

normie610 said:


> Well I previously had the 4-wire Therium and now I have the Silvergarde. To me the Silvergarde is the ultimate cable in sound quality. Therium still is very very good in terms of sound quality, but Silvergarde sounds very very natural and smooth, with bass impact like nothing I've ever heard before. Not only that, vocals sound more forward and treble sounds super natural, realistic and airy. I'm totally in love with my Silvergarde, it brings heaven to my ears


 
 +1  Another vote for the Silvergarde cable.


----------



## chaiyuta

normie610 said:


> Well I previously had the 4-wire Therium and now I have the Silvergarde. To me the Silvergarde is the ultimate cable in sound quality. Therium still is very very good in terms of sound quality, but Silvergarde sounds very very natural and smooth, with bass impact like nothing I've ever heard before. Not only that, vocals sound more forward and treble sounds super natural, realistic and airy. I'm totally in love with my Silvergarde, it brings heaven to my ears


 
 Wow. Did you ever try TWag V4 or Effect Audio Thor Silver 2+? If yes, could you provide the comparision among them and Silvergarde?


----------



## normie610

chaiyuta said:


> Wow. Did you ever try TWag V4 or Effect Audio Thor Silver 2+? If yes, could you provide the comparision among them and Silvergarde?




Sadly no. I've only used Null Audio's 8-wire Vitesse silver, and a couple of 8-wire pure copper made locally by an audio enthusiast here in my country. All I can say is the Silvergarde is the best cable I've ever heard.


----------



## Jalo

Trevor, any update on the 4.4 connector? and the Silvergarde cotton core ?  Thanks.


----------



## Morimoriya 62

hi guys
 I say the best thing i ever bought .I think the last thing that should be bought.


----------



## tangents

morimoriya 62 said:


> hi guys
> I say the best thing i ever bought .I think the last thing that should be bought.


 
  
 Congrats  How long did you have to wait?


----------



## Morimoriya 62

tangents said:


> Congrats  How long did you have to wait?



I think 7 days


----------



## TigzStudio

jalo said:


>


 
 Jalo, sent you PM on this.
  


morimoriya 62 said:


> I think 7 days


 
 Note that this wait was a unique case, not typical.
 Just so happened one was premade before the order brand new in near exact specs.
  
 Right now any new SG-S clear ciem orders placed as of today will not ship until end of Feb.
 Waiting for new stock as it sold quick.
  
  
_p.s._
_I am working on clearing emails most of this late evening and sending out status_
_updates._
  
_p.p.s_
_for those that asked if D2 copper will be kept on hand for adapters, answer is yes._
_Just full headphone cable draug 2 copper will be removed (replaced with something new).  _


----------



## Misterrogers

Thought it proper to chime in here regarding the new S2 cable, as it's possible I may have the first one in the wild. As a user of the Silvergarde S, I was curious if the S2 would address the few 'nits' I had with the Silvergarde (which itself was the best silver cable I'd heard to date). My 'nits' were:

A bit heavy and ridged; I was always aware of the cable and had to deliberately place it to mitigate the weight.
It was a bit harsh in the highs.
 With both cables, the chain was the same; EC Studio fed by a Pavane DAC. 
  
 The S2 absolutely addressed both of my concerns. It's light, flexible, quiet, and sonically sweet and neutral. Bass is tight, textured and impactful. Mids are present and authentic. Highs are smooth, extended and sweet.
  
 Recently paired with my DG300B and the HE1KV2, I'm all done cable swapping. Full stop.
  
 Thanks for all you do Trevor - and your outstanding products. The wait can be a bit tough sometimes, but it's always - ALWAYS been worth it.


----------



## chaiyuta

misterrogers said:


> Thought it proper to chime in here regarding the new S2 cable, as it's possible I may have the first one in the wild. As a user of the Silvergarde S, I was curious if the S2 would address the few 'nits' I had with the Silvergarde (which itself was the best silver cable I'd heard to date). My 'nits' were:
> 
> A bit heavy and ridged; I was always aware of the cable and had to deliberately place it to mitigate the weight.
> It was a bit harsh in the highs.
> ...


 
 The 'New S2' means the upcoming model which is not released yet, isn't it?


----------



## eschell27

matttcg said:


> My Draug 2c for HD 800.


 
  
  
 Now if only i could convince you to sell me your HD650 Draug2C so i didn't have to wait for one... HaHa


----------



## kefs

Draug v2c good for Z1R ?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

eschell27 said:


> Now if only i could convince you to sell me your HD650 Draug2C so i didn't have to wait for one... HaHa :wink_face:



How long a wait are folks experiencing for the Draug 2, for the HD800 in particular?


----------



## Astral Abyss

ruthieandjohn said:


> How long a wait are folks experiencing for the Draug 2, for the HD800 in particular?




The backlog is pretty big. I think a lot of us are still waiting on Black Friday purchases.


----------



## Khragon

Yup, almost 2 months now.


----------



## SeaWo|f

ruthieandjohn said:


> How long a wait are folks experiencing for the Draug 2, for the HD800 in particular?


 
 The terminations make no difference. It is the labor intensive nature of the cable. I ordered a week or 2 ago knowing I was putting myself behind the BlackFriday backlog and am anticipating ~3 months more/less it makes no difference to me as long as I get it. 
  
 There are very few bespoke things you can buy in any industry these days. IDK if any of those waiting have ever gotten their foot measured and ordered bespoke shoes for an example, but these things take time. Just raising prices and hiring doesn't solve the problem either when things are hand made, as the quality control oversight gets much more difficult to maintain the level that is expected by the customer.


----------



## maakheru

I received the Draug 2c for my open Ethers a few weeks ago, and it is definitely worth the wait. Beautiful craftsmanship and big step above the DUM cable (which I like).


----------



## Khragon

When did you order? I'm waiting for my D2C for Utopia, hoping it's a good pairing.


----------



## maakheru

I ordered in September and received in December. Although it took awhile, Trevor responded to all of my emails and PMs when I was getting antsy and wondering about the status of my order. I would order from Norne Audio again. As a matter of fact, I'm really curious how the Silvergarde would sound with the Ethers....


----------



## tangents

Does anyone know the gauge of the wire used in the Therium cable?
  
 Also, do the triangular y-splitters come in different sizes? The site mentions "mini" and "micro".


----------



## kino lau

tangents said:


> Does anyone know the gauge of the wire used in the Therium cable?
> 
> Also, do the triangular y-splitters come in different sizes? The site mentions "mini" and "micro".


 
  
 I'm thinking 24awg. Can't say on the splitters. You can figure out a lot by simply going through the configuration guide


----------



## mudhole

tangents said:


> Does anyone know the gauge of the wire used in the Therium cable?
> 
> Also, do the triangular y-splitters come in different sizes? The site mentions "mini" and "micro".


 

 I think the micro splitters are for IEM cable, and the other size is for full size headphone cable like draug.


----------



## TokenGesture

Trevor tells me my Silvergarde 2s for Sony balanced are on their way this week. Been a long wait (mainly my fault as I kept changing my order). Can't wait.


----------



## nico_g

I'm waiting too for my Silvergarde S (with cotton core) balanced (for AK)... Hope it will arrive soon !


----------



## chaiyuta

In Silvergarde S product site, There are 2 kinds of 2.5 mm. TRRS termination which are a carbon barrel and a black barrel. Could anyone provide these picture? Also, is there option for choosing 2-pin barrel color? ( I saw in DIY section. there are black barrel and silver barrel.) Are both PEEK TeCu 2-pin?


----------



## tangents

nico_g said:


> I'm waiting too for my Silvergarde S (with cotton core) balanced (for AK)... Hope it will arrive soon !


 
 It's possible to order Silvergarde with cotton core? Will it be more flexible than carbon?


----------



## nico_g

tangents said:


> It's possible to order Silvergarde with cotton core? Will it be more flexible than carbon?


 
  
 Hi,
 yes, it should be more flexible : a main advantage for outdoor use. But you may have to wait a little because this new version is still not available.


----------



## screwdriver

What none cable do u guys use with your he1000 hifiman?


----------



## bimmer100

screwdriver said:


> What none cable do u guys use with your he1000 hifiman?


----------



## Toolman

screwdriver said:


> What none cable do u guys use with your he1000 hifiman?


 
  
 Loved the combo of Norne Eternus with HE-1000...woke my HEK up and worth every penny spent on this cable


----------



## doctorjazz

Use the Zoetic, Trevor's recommendation, haven't heard any of the others with it, though. Sounds great!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

What would the be the best cable for the Utopia from Norne's lineup?


----------



## Khragon

liu junyuan said:


> What would the be the best cable for the Utopia from Norne's lineup?




I'm hoping that would be Draug 2C , since that's what I am waiting for.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

khragon said:


> I'm hoping that would be Draug 2C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That would seem like the obvious choice to me. I am not sure about a silver cable for the Utopia, and the original Draug 2 may be too dulling or not different enough from the stock, which I actually think is already excellent.


----------



## Toolman

Not all silver are created equal...there's a stigma that silver are bright sounding but that's just generalisation. I have lots of cables and my 3 favourites are (in this order) DHC silver Spore4, DHC silver Complement4 and Norne Eternus...and all 3 are silver. Of course I have several high-end copper cables too but the 3 above sounded the best with both my Utopia and Abyss


----------



## TigzStudio

tokengesture said:


>


 
  


nico_g said:


>


 
  
 Want to thank you both for being so patient, I know the wait is rough here.  Nico I will get you an update soon in email also.
  
  
  
 I am working to clear all emails this evening again, hopefully catching any I missed.
 Currently making smooth progress on the backlog, lots of stuff shipping over the course of the next 3-5 days. 
 For those waiting for reterminations, plan is to finish absolutely all of them this weekend and ship on Monday (I think there are about 35 total), thanks to everyone
 being patient for these they took a bit longer than I would have liked. 
 Should finally have the SG-S2 silver full-size launched this weekend on site also.


----------



## lugnut

Maybe someone can help me, how does one contact Norne and receive a reply ? I sent a very short email from their website with 2 questions, total price and estimate of build time. No reply, it has been about a month.
 Never mind, seen his post above, maybe he will reply, thanks.


----------



## TigzStudio

lugnut said:


>


 
 PM sent.


----------



## nico_g

tigzstudio said:


> Want to thank you both for being so patient, I know the wait is rough here.  Nico I will get you an update soon in email also.


 
  
 Thanks Trevor, I hope it will be a good news for me !


----------



## desik

Hi guys,
 how long is the wait time for you? I'm waiting 2 months for some headthrone cables.


----------



## TigzStudio

PM sent, you will likely get these compensated as free as its an error.


----------



## TigzStudio

nico_g said:


>


 
 PM / Email sent


----------



## desik

tigzstudio said:


> PM / Email sent


 

 Thanks! I hope there are no problems at the business side of things.


----------



## TigzStudio

desik said:


>


 
 reply sent, assigned tracking will be emailed shortly as well. 
  
 Just a TON of business, few pairs of hands right now to try and make it all.
 Sometimes errors will happen but I will always make it up to those folks when they do.
 Depending on severity of error it can mean very nice compensation.
  
 This business is a non-stop affair, there are literally no breaks for cable makers.
 It is eat, sleep and breathe cables.  Rest assured it is what I am doing non-stop and I have a passion for it,
 trying to keep on top of it all of course the best I can.  Every now and then something will get missed or an error will happen.
  
 Just today I had to contact the United Kingdom FedEx from here in USA many times to change a delivery address
 while the package was on their truck.  Calling the USA support didn't work so well so I located the UK number.
 Originally when we shipped it went based off the customers address on file, but missed that
 there was an address change in an email (email chain of about 40+ replies).  Fortunately I was able to rescue this one and rescheduled delivery to the customer for tomorrow.
 This kind of thing is rare, but one example of things that can happen and you have to solve it while still making other people happy that day.
  
  
 to all:
 working on all emails from past day or two.


----------



## nico_g

Hello Trevor,
 I just replied and thanks again for keeping me informed.
  
 Nicolas


----------



## eschell27

Trevor: Do you ever get to sleep? Ha.


----------



## mudhole

Yes, I got the tracking no. tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Trevor also upgraded the shipping method to Express for free. Before I placed the order and during the waiting period Trevor replied all my PM with great detailed and pateint.
 They are custom made cable so that the waiting period is reasonable, especially after a BF sale. It likes we are order some special dishes from  a famous chef in a Michelin 3 stars restaurant.


----------



## Cotnijoe

I just wanted to share my unboxing experience with you guys. Trevor seriously nailed the new packaging. Easily the best cable unboxing experience I've had, and definitely one of the best unboxing experience I've had period.
  
​  
​


----------



## nico_g

Hello,
 is this a Silvergarde S ? The new one with cotton core or with carbon core ?
 Thanks for your answer.


----------



## Cotnijoe

nico_g said:


> Hello,
> is this a Silvergarde S ? The new one with cotton core or with carbon core ?
> Thanks for your answer.


 
  
 This is one with carbon core! I heard the cotton core is more ergonomic, which is definitely a plus for a cable of this size.


----------



## nico_g

Thanks. I'm waiting for my cotton core version...


----------



## Cotnijoe

nico_g said:


> Thanks. I'm waiting for my cotton core version...


 
  
 You're in for a real treat my friend


----------



## TokenGesture

tigzstudio said:


> ...
> 
> Just today I had to contact the United Kingdom FedEx from here in USA many times to change a delivery address
> while the package was on their truck.  Calling the USA support didn't work so well so I located the UK number.
> ...


 

 The customer being me. Really appreciate Trevor going the extra mile to resolve that issue for me, and the cable as always was worth the wait.  No hesitation in recommending Trevor. Is every transaction flawless every time? No - he is a small operation, and sometimes there can be hitches. BUT he always makes it right, makes sure the customer is satisfied, and his product is at the very highest standards.
  
 I'll be putting in my next order very soon. We need to triple check we have the right address this time though


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Hey Guys, I'm back (like a bad penny, you vacant get rid of me)! I wanted to share a story about our Friend Trevor, and I do mean Friend.

I've recently gone through several months of pretty severe health issues, Trevor jumped right in to see how I was doing, to offer help, and to keep me up to date. I wanted to pen something publicly to let people know the difference you'll find with Trevor. Yes he can get behind, may be hard to get ahold of, but you know, that's not life and death. I appreciate Trevor far beyond a business relarionship, when it did come down to life or death he was there for me. 

I am a Norne Audio customer for life, though if I stay on the same path, Trevor may get off easy . A public thank you to Trevor and Norne, and a heartfelt recommendation off his cables, not only are they the best sounding on the market, at realistic price points, but you get a high quality individual to do business with!


----------



## thecrow

wildcatsare1 said:


> Hey Guys, I'm back (like a bad penny, you vacant get rid of me)! I wanted to share a story about our Friend Trevor, and I do mean Friend.
> 
> I've recently gone through several months of pretty severe health issues, Trevor jumped right in to see how I was doing, to offer help, and to keep me up to date. I wanted to pen something publicly to let people know the difference you'll find with Trevor. Yes he can get behind, may be hard to get ahold of, but you know, that's not life and death. I appreciate Trevor far beyond a business relarionship, when it did come down to life or death he was there for me.
> 
> I am a Norne Audio customer for life, though if I stay on the same path, Trevor may get off easy . A public thank you to Trevor and Norne, and a heartfelt recommendation off his cables, not only are they the best sounding on the market, at realistic price points, but you get a high quality individual to do business with!



Nice post

I hope things are looking better/heading in the right direction for yourself


----------



## MattTCG

Hope that you'll find lots of good health in 2017 Kevin.


----------



## pippen99

matttcg said:


> Hope that you'll find lots of good health in 2017 Kevin.


 
 The same from me Kevin.  Take good care of yourself!


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I just this afternoon received my Norne Draug 2 for the Sennheiser HD800. Unpacking it is a delight, as the post on the previous page shows. It comes in a black leatherette-covered flat box with triangular window with Norne logo in gold, held shut with a magnetic catch, which inside has a beautiful piece of microfiber, the cable (in a sealed antistatic bag) and a pouch for the cable. 

The cable itself LOOKS beautiful, with its intertwined red and black strands and red-and-black splitter. Cannot wait to try it.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

A bit more on the above cable that I just received. 

In comparing it to a high quality DIY cable (made by an expert, not me!), the Norne Draug 2 makes the soundstage more spacious, moving the instruments farther apart and placing more space between them, as if they were painted upon the interior of a balloon the had been blown up a bit more. Everything is just a bit clearer, and bass is plentiful and accurate. I have never been bothered by my Sennheiser HD800s being too bright, so I cannot comment as to whether the cable tames the notorious 6 KHz peak. In fact, I am not sure whether my particular HD800 even has such peak. 

I am using the Sennheiser HDVD800 DAC/amp to drive the headphones via the Norne cable. In fact, DAC/amp, cable, and headphones are all beautifully matched red and black colors.


----------



## MattTCG

^^ I hope that this question is not too personal, but do you own red and black undies?


----------



## ruthieandjohn

No, but I bought my car to match my Sennheiser....



(I find that the time I waste putting on and taking off undies, whether red and black or otherwise, can better be spent listening to headphone. )


----------



## Misterrogers

wow.


----------



## fiascogarcia

misterrogers said:


> wow.


 
 You said it all!


----------



## Clemmaster

Zoetic or SolvX for Hifiman Edition-X?


----------



## RollTide

Hey, I just joined this site to post on this thread and commend Trevor Goldman on everything.  Excellent communication, exemplary customer service, and out of this world cables.
  
 I was looking for the best in-ear monitor's a couple of years ago, and I settled on the AKG K3003 & the Shure SE846.  The AKG was excellent in critical listening.  However it had a major flaw, in it's ability to isolate outside noise.  In order to get the most out of it, you have to be in a room with no ambient noise whatsoever, and the cable was non-detachable.  I am scared to listen to them because I'm scared I might mess up the wire somehow and I'm out 4 figures....
  
 The Shure SE846 is to a Lamborghini, what the AKG K3003 is to a Bentley.  The Shure is fun and LOUD!!  However, the stock cable was carbon cored, and it was low-grade copper.  That's like putting SUV tires on a Lambo.....uhuh!!  I knew that I needed to find a silver cable to clear up the mids & highs, which were muddled by the stock cable.  I found this website, and scanned the Shure forums, and saw a lot of posters pushing the "Baldur MKII" cable, as a good upgrade for those monitors.  So I proceeded to find a seller from Hong Kong, via eBay, that made that cable for a good price.
  
 After waiting nearly a month for the cable to arrive from Hong Kong, I finally was able to pair it with the SE846.  It was pretty good, but within a couple months the sound began "popping and dropping in & out" of the left monitor.  So I contacted the guy on the other side of the planet, and he told me to ship them back and that he'd fix it and send it back...  Well folks it took 6 weeks from the day I shipped them out, to the day I received them back and the wait was unbearable!!  Once I got them back, within a couple of weeks the same thing happened over and over again.  It wasn't the monitor, it was the cable.  I checked with the stock cable and everything was kosher with those.  So it was back to sitting on pins & needles for another _6 weeks again_!!
  
 After the third time of the "Baldur MKII" cable breaking down, I literally snapped!  _I was socially lubricated on some Jack, and ended up ripping the cable apart._  At that point I set out of goal of finding the best cable produced in the United States, and that money would be no object.  I tried cutting corners, and the man upstairs smacked me upside the head repeatedly!!  So at that point I came back on these forums and found some information on a small outfitter in Norne Audio.
  
 I emailed Trevor in May of 2016, and told him of my situation and how frustrated I had become.  He was very helpful in describing the characteristics of all the various wires he had to offer.  He was not pushy at all, and he did not bring up the most expensive cable at first either.  I did some more research throughout the community and came to the realization that this just might be the top of the ladder in terms of build quality and sound quality for an IEM cable.  When I had that epiphany, I took a leap over the cliff and put all my faith in this man trusted his judgement, which led me to the Therium cable.
  
 For the next 6 months I budgeted, and saved up for that cable.  When the time finally arrived, I placed an order the 8-Wire Therium with all the bells & whistles.  Even after placing the order, Trevor responded to all my inquires within a day or so, when other mom & pop sellers would just never reply because they already had your money.  He really cares about his customers, I can't stress that point enough.
  
 When I told him I had a big trip planned at one point, he told me he would do his best to get me that cable by that deadline.  As that day approached, I e-mailed him and asked if he still thought it might be done by that day, and he said it would.  The day before I received an e-mail telling me that it was being overnighted via FedEx!!!  I was so excited, and I kept hitting refresh on the tracking page to see where Santa & his reindeer were at!!
  
 We'll apparently the Russians shot down Santa's sleigh in Indianapolis with a Buk missile launcher!!  The cable wouldn't get here until the next day.  I got on the horn and found out the North Pole had a next-day guarantee and that Trevor could recoup the shipping cost because of the mishap.  I let Trevor know about it, and he was able to get his money back.  I was elated to help him in some small way, because he had already done so much for me to educated me on how sound works.
  
 I was able to pick up the Therium cable on the way to the airport the next day, and I was taken aback by the presentation of the cable and the box it came in.  Once I connected it to the SE846's and plugged them into my Fiio X5ii, all my senses became heightened.  Listening for the first time with this cable is like your ears losing their virginity.  So many minute details in a vinyl HiFi song come to the forefront, and your head can finally pick each apart.
  
 I had listened to _Stairway to Heaven_ over 100x, but when I listened to it in 24bit-192khz through this Norne cable it was like listening to it for the first time again.  I literally felt like I was inside the Basing Street Studios in London, and could hear every last drop of sound emanating from Jimmy Page's guitar.  The bass, drums, guitar and Robert Plant were completely isolated and every last drop of the sound spectrum was unleashed for my listening pleasure.  The Therium cable must deliver something like 107% of the sound spectrum, it is downright ridiculous.
  
 Norne Audio cables should be rescheduled as a Schedule I drug...  It's more potent that Pablo Escobar's personal stash.  It will make you feel like you can literally flap your arms and fly away.  These things are just down right dangerous!!
  
 Trevor, thank you so much for crafting this fine cable for my listening pleasure.  I always say a man is only as good as his word, and my friend your word is GOLD!!  (pun intended)  Do not pass Go and collect $200, instead pass Go and give your $200 to Trevor as an advance for another cable!!  
  
 I have quit drinking and smoking, because I don't need ingest foreign substances to get high, _*I just need to inject this Norne cable into my brain to reach nirvana*_.


----------



## RollTide




----------



## TigzStudio

wildcatsare1 said:


>


 
  
  
 Kevin, you are one heck of a nice guy and I have enjoyed every conversation we have had.
 Most important in life is health, hoping you have a speedy recovery and we chat again soon about life and great music.
 I am telling you, nothing can keep you down for long!
 I am glad to see you back on head-fi as well.
  
  
  


ruthieandjohn said:


>


 
  
 I have to say, I think you do win the award for most matched system in color scheme.  Very bold! 
 I can now officially see why you wanted a black and red cable.  
  
 Thanks for the post and support, and of course the patience.
  


rolltide said:


>


 
  
 Thanks Roll for the fun to read post. 
 Looks like your box got a bit beat up in transit, I guess at least it protected whats inside.
 I think I may start double boxing, put the retail box in another box. 
  
  
  
_To all:_
  
_I am working hard to get everything out as quick as I can, tomorrow all remaining re-terminations should hopefully be out as I am pulling an all nighter to try and get it done._
_Lots of coffee, lots of tunes and lots of soldering fumes.  Again sorry to those waiting for reterminations as it has been slower this time around._
  
_Thank you all for the support and patience, I truly appreciate it guys.  _


----------



## MattTCG

@RollTide Welcome to headfi and...War Eagle!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Glad that you're enjoying the Norne Cables. I have bought MANY cables from Trevors and have enjoyed each and every one. He is a class act on top of a fine craftsman.


----------



## sahmen

Does anyone know if Trevor sells the Norne Audio pouches separately?


----------



## RollTide

sahmen said:


> Does anyone know if Trevor sells the Norne Audio pouches separately?




Message him & ask. TigzStudio


----------



## RollTide

That splitter is rediculously expensive, but it looks goregous paired with those clear SE846 buds.


----------



## canister

Trevor, I sent you a message through your website about 10 days ago. I haven't received a reply from you. I am hoping to get a top-end cable for my Utopia. Many thanks.


----------



## tangents

rolltide said:


> That splitter is rediculously expensive, but it looks goregous paired with those clear SE846 buds.


 
  
 Hi, is that the titanium splitter? Is it heavy?
  
 tia


----------



## TigzStudio

matttcg said:


>


 
  
 Matt just found your email and replied.


sahmen said:


>


 
  
 please just shoot me an email via contact form on our site, not a problem.
  


canister said:


>


 
  
 Canister, apologies, PM sent to request your email so I can run a search.


----------



## thecrow

has the silver draug 2 been released yet?
  
 anyone have it yet?


----------



## Telacap99

Hi Trevor, would u pls look at order 4171, sent u a few emails and awaiting reply, thanx


----------



## Khragon

Same for, #4325.  I sent email for status and inquiring on MDR Z1R adapter to Audeze.
  
 Thanks


----------



## kingkikapu

rolltide said:


> That splitter is rediculously expensive, but it looks goregous paired with those clear SE846 buds.


 
  
 I'm looking at picking up one of those splitters as well.  They look nice.  Pricey though is right!


----------



## TigzStudio

telacap99 said:


>


 
  


khragon said:


>


 
 PMs sent


----------



## Khragon

tigzstudio said:


> PMs sent


 
 I didn't get any pm.


----------



## TigzStudio

khragon said:


> I didn't get any pm.


 

 Please check again.


----------



## Khragon

got it


----------



## kingkikapu

Anybody know the gauge on Therium iem?  I'm wondering if it makes more sense to buy 8 wire therium vs 4 wire silvergarde.


----------



## Cotnijoe

kingkikapu said:


> Anybody know the gauge on Therium iem?  I'm wondering if it makes more sense to buy 8 wire therium vs 4 wire silvergarde.




Theyre 26 awg.


----------



## kino lau

kingkikapu said:


> Anybody know the gauge on Therium iem?  I'm wondering if it makes more sense to buy 8 wire therium vs 4 wire silvergarde.


 
 I own both. Two entirely different animals.


----------



## kingkikapu

kino lau said:


> I own both. Two entirely different animals.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## RollTide

kingkikapu said:


> Care to elaborate?




Just go through the hundreds of pages of this thread. This had been discussed to death.


----------



## RollTide

rolltide said:


> Just go through the hundreds of pages of this thread. This had been discussed to death.




The latter has more bass. Look you get what you pay for. The 4-wire silvergarde is $80 more than the 8-wire Therium. Laws of economics...


----------



## kino lau

rolltide said:


> The latter has more bass. Look you get what you pay for. The 4-wire silvergarde is $80 more than the 8-wire Therium. Laws of economics...


 
 That explanation is good. Honestly...I'd buy another Silvergarde in a heartbeat, just so that I could have another cable from Trevor.


----------



## Jalo

Trevor, what's happened to your website? Did it get hijack? Btw have your received the Eidolic 4.4 yet? I even saw some right angles pieces.


----------



## Khragon

Geez as if Trevor isn't busy enough already, now this. Hope it get resolve soon.


----------



## TigzStudio

jalo said:


>


 
  
 I see the site as working on this end right now (tried from multiple systems), loads fine, etc.
 I did have one other person report a DNS issue who is based outside the USA
  
 I am looking into what caused it, likely a server issue (host not the greatest).
  
 I will shoot you an email.
  
  
 edit:  I see the issue I am working at resolving it asap


----------



## MattTCG

I have no access to the site either...FYI.


----------



## TigzStudio

Okay just an update, quite confident issue has been resolved as of 1:00pm pst
 please refresh or clear cache, or possibly use a different browser to try again.


----------



## MattTCG

Site is back up for me.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Is it normal to 10 weeks for headphone cables


----------



## TigzStudio

Thanks to everyone for the heads up on the site issue.
  
  
 Quote:


stu paddasso said:


>


 
  
 PM sent.


----------



## PoochZag

Received my Draug 2 for HD800 a few days ago, I'm really happy with it.  It's a lot more soft and pliable than I was anticipating, especially for how thick it is, and it looks so cool. Big thanks to Trevor, who was incredibly helpful both with questions before ordering, and in changes that needed to be made along the way. Oh, and that clear black Norne DIY wire is really nice looking, and easy to work with.


----------



## Astral Abyss

poochzag said:


> Received my Draug 2 for HD800 a few days ago, I'm really happy with it.  It's a lot more soft and pliable than I was anticipating, especially for how thick it is, and it looks so cool. Big thanks to Trevor, who was incredibly helpful both with questions before ordering, and in changes that needed to be made along the way. Oh, and that clear black Norne DIY wire is really nice looking, and easy to work with.




That Draug2 is such a great looking cable. How long was the wait?


----------



## irongoat

I've been waiting a couple months now... I actually have no idea what's happening with my cables...


----------



## mudhole

I got the my 8 wire Therium today. Thanks Trevor for the free shipping upgrade to let me enjoy the cable on the coming long weekend. And especially thanks for the free 2.5mm to 3.5mm adaptor to let me campare the Theriums with stock cable using the same output.
 The following pictures shows everything of the details and craftmanship. Trevor really take care about your money and his jobs.


----------



## PoochZag

astral abyss said:


> That Draug2 is such a great looking cable. How long was the wait?


 
  
 10ish weeks, give or take


----------



## mudhole

For the first hour listening, I can feel the energy and more bass. Now I only use the balance output from X7's AM3 amp. Not doing the comparation yet. Will post some impression later.
  
 Thanks again, Trevor.


----------



## TigzStudio

irongoat said:


>


 
  
 Iron PM sent.


poochzag said:


>


 
  
 Thanks Pooch for being so patient during the process, most of all I am glad you are happy.
  


mudhole said:


>


 
 Your welcome Mud, thank you for taking the time to post the nice shots.
  
  
  
_p.s._
_to all _
_I am pulling another all night tonight as I really want to knock a ton of stuff out for shipping tomorrow._
_I will also be checking to make sure I have not_
_missed anything in email / order-wise.  Please feel free to email me for status in the next 12 hours as_
_I will also be checking the inbox while doing builds on a consistent basis.  _
_A handful more all-nighters and things should be looking better on waits. _


----------



## Khragon

Trevor 

Take care of your self too. I've been down the all nighter road many times before and it's a stress on the body. I don't see really reason to pull all nighter, I am OK with getting my cable next week.


----------



## animalsrush

Amazing TRRS oppo pm3 cable for Sony zx2 from Norne audio..also TRRS to TRS adapter


----------



## mudhole

Hi guy,
 After several days listening to the Andromeda with the 8 wires Therium, I would like to write a short impression here. (For my shameful English, writing  is even harder than make a cable.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) These cables reinforced my belief that the cable can change the sound signature and the cable burn-in is existing.  
  
 Before I ordered these cables I had two concerns, the first is if they are too thick and stiff? Yes, they are about tripe thicker as the stock spc litz cable and stiffer, but the ergonomic is good and is comfortable to wear inside or outside . Especially they have a jewellery like looking to get more attractions from girls and boys and even thieves.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The only complain is when I wear them on the treadmill, my ears can feel they are heavy. A clipper maybe  help. If you want to use them outside a lot, I suggest you go with the 4 wire model. 
  
 The second is if the silver cable will make the sound too brighter even harsh? No, even opposite.
  
 The first listening was on the X7 AM3 balance output, I could notice immediately  the bass was rolling but not tight,  kind of uncontrolled,  spreading all over the sound stage and mess up everything. It was too over for me, I am not a bass head. Then I used SE output with the 3.5mm adapter,  the bass was still rolling but much controlled. Still too over. 
  Then I thought both of   the cable and the AM3's balanced part might need a burn-in. Yes, during the burn-in period, the bass becomes tighter and more controlled.
  
 After four days hard listening ( about 20  hours) I used the AM3's SE output doing a quick comparison with the stock cable.  The Therium's obviously bring more power to the bass, more amount with more energy. The sub-bass has slower decay. The bass  is most noticeable improvement. The soundstage is noticeable  larger and deeper with better resolving . The theriums also make the treble smoother, rounded  the edge off. which was really surprised me. It make the sound slight less brighter and more enjoyable.  Although the $150 value  stock SPC Litz cable from ALO is a decent cable, probably is the best  stock cable , the Theriums  still makes this obvious improvement. Now the sound is  more fuller. The full-size -like  Andromedas are even more full size. ( The main reason I bought the Andromedas.)
  
 I didn't change the cable too many times to avoid damaging the tiny MMCX connectors.   I know the Theriums are better is enough for me.. I don't like even hate  listening to equipment, I like listening  music. So The X7>AM3 balanced>8 wire Therium>Andromeda is my next 5 years game-end portable rig. I can enjoy the music now.
  
 My next project is upgrade my desktop and speaker system. Once I make the decision, the cables will be order from Trevor for sure.
  
 Thanks again to Trevor for his friendly and detailed communications and nice works.


----------



## danniao

I have bought a 4-wire Therium from Trevor and then the 4-wire Vorpal. Just received the Vorpal today. Amazing cables! Cannot be happier. Thanks Trevor!
- Joe


----------



## s82223

Hello guys,
  
 I'm looking for an upgrade cable for my focal elear.
  
 I am gonna decide between *silvergarde s* and *Draug 2*(I know these two are in different price tag).
  
Elear is a bit dark for my taste, but I do love the vocal and bass(while it's a bit loose for my taste) of it.
  
So I want to find a cable to make elear's treble extension and soundstage better(wider) while not losing the charming vocal and punchy bass(hope it can be tighten)
  
My only concern is that silvergarde s is a pure silver cable, and what I've heard is that the silver cable will usually reduce the amount of bass.
  
 I want the bass to be tighten but just don't want to lose the punchiness.
  
 pls give me some advice!!


----------



## thecrow

s82223 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm looking for an upgrade cable for my focal elear.
> 
> ...


Based on your description of the elear and what you are after i would go the silvergarde s

I have the first version of the silvergarde for my hd800 and the bass is tight and controlled and elegant. The detail overall Is fantastic. 

The latest version of the silvergarde from what others have said here is a little less vibrant on the upper end as opposed to my version. Thats probably a nice tweak. 

So i would lean to the silvergarde. However i have not spent a lot of time with the elear not with custom cables on that headphone. My view is just based on my experience and your description.


----------



## kingkikapu

Trevor any word on when Silvergarde S is going up on website.  I am still waiting for photos of the product as well before committing.  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## s82223

Thank you for your advice!
  
 Trevor told me that silvergarde s will have more bass than solv x.
  
 Since I haven't heard solv x, how's the bass of solv x?


----------



## canister

canister said:


> Trevor, I sent you a message through your website about 10 days ago. I haven't received a reply from you. I am hoping to get a top-end cable for my Utopia. Many thanks.


 
 It was merely another case of email lost in cyberspace! Trevor got in touch with me quickly and we discussed various options for the cable I am interested in. Trevor has been very thorough and patient in answering all my questions.I decided in the end to order Trevor's flagship cable for my Focal Utopia. It is a 8 wire version of the Silvergarde S, and I really look forward to trying it out. I am sure it will sound brilliant.


----------



## s82223

Nice choice!

I also order a silvergarde s(4 wire) for my Z1R.

Looking forward to the improvement of this cable!


----------



## Khragon

I wonder which is better for Utopia, silver or copper? 

I figured Draug 2C would be best if copper, but if silver, what's the difference between silvergarde and draug silver?

Maybe Trevor can chime in, I'm leaning towards eventually getting a Silver Draug for Utopia and compare it directly to Draug 2C so I can settle for myself the silver vs copper differences.


----------



## Jalo

I have just ordered a Silver Draug for my Utopia.  Dang that Trevor, sent me pictures for the Silver Draug it is sooo beautiful and irresistible.  Trevor, if there is any sales resulting from this post, please remember my order goes first.


----------



## Jalo

khragon said:


> I wonder which is better for Utopia, silver or copper?
> 
> I figured Draug 2C would be best if copper, but if silver, what's the difference between silvergarde and draug silver?
> 
> Maybe Trevor can chime in, I'm leaning towards eventually getting a Silver Draug for Utopia and compare it directly to Draug 2C so I can settle for myself the silver vs copper differences.


 
 Personally, I am a silver person.  The only time I use quality copper is for taming the brightness of a phone which I did on my HD800.  To me I do not think the Utopia needs that kind of a treatment and I want all the details and clean sound from the Utopia, so Silver Draug it is.
  
 I also ordered a Silvergarde S Clear for my Vega.  Can't wait.
  
 I also agree that the Therium 8 cores is great matching for the Andromeda. Clean smooth sound without the brightness.


----------



## ltanasom

jalo said:


> I have just ordered a Silver Draug for my Utopia.  Dang that Trevor, sent me pictures for the Silver Draug it is sooo beautiful and irresistible.  Trevor, if there is any sales resulting from this post, please remember my order goes first.


can you share how much it costs?


----------



## MattTCG

Wow, Draug 2 Silver is a real looker.


----------



## Jalo

ltanasom said:


> can you share how much it costs?


 
 Well it varies and depends on how long, the type of termination, 4 or eight cores etc.  Best send an email to Trevor to get a quote base on your need but I have high hopes for this cable.
  
 Furthermore, according to Trevor, the difference between the Silver Draug and the Silvergarde S is that the Silver Draug has a slightly better sound stage and smoother high whereas the Silvergarde has a slightly better bass punch.  I thought for the Utopia, it has good enough dynamics and I want more sound stage and smoother treble. Keeping my finger cross.  I hope it will beat out the Kimber Axios silver cable which costs four to five times as much.


----------



## Cagin

Beautiful shots of a beautifully made cable


----------



## guzmanatm

Oh man, these photos of the newer Norne offerings are making me drool! Very attractive-- and I'm sure they sound just as good as they look.
  
 Anyways, I was playing around with cable configurations on the Norne website and noticed under the Draug v2 the option for clear cabling showing copper strands is no longer listed. Has Trevor commented on why clear cables aren't available anymore for the Draug v2? Is it a "special order" thing now?
  
 Apologies if this question has already been asked/answered!


----------



## ProfFalkin

Put an order in myself a month ago. Still waiting. No reply to emails either. I assume he is a busy guy?

Edit: Read back farther through the thread. Stupid question on my part. Looks like Trevor is indeed quite busy. I'll hang in there. =)


----------



## felix3650

proffalkin said:


> Put an order in myself a month ago. Still waiting. No reply to emails either. I assume he is a busy guy?
> 
> Edit: Read back farther through the thread. Stupid question on my part. Looks like Trevor is indeed quite busy. I'll hang in there. =)




Hang in there man! With Trevor's cables you'll have a nice surprise with the Eikon/Atticus you just got (assuming you got your cable for the ZMF dynamic duo) 
I have a Norne balanced cable but still waiting for my Padauk Eikon


----------



## ProfFalkin

felix3650 said:


> Hang in there man! With Trevor's cables you'll have a nice surprise with the Eikon/Atticus you just got
> I have a Norne balanced cable but still waiting for my Padauk Eikon




You'll love it!

Also, small update: within an hour of posting, Trevor had an email to me with the info I needed. Good stuff.


----------



## Khragon

Anyone talk to Trevor recently?  I have message him for the last couple days without any response.  Perhaps he's on vacation.


----------



## TigzStudio

khragon said:


>


 
 Some delays the past few days on PM and email reply.  I ended up taking a couple of days off to "de-stress" from working 17-18+ hours for a straight month (as ordered by my significant other). 
 Sometimes the body and mind needs a break from that kind of pace. 
 I will check now for your message Khoi.
  
 Thanks to all for your patience in delay in reply from my two days off, if anyone was sent a tracking and it still shows
 label created it will either update today or you will be sent a new tracking number if not.


----------



## Xcalibur255

It looks like things are very busy.  I came here to get a feel for what the "normal" reponse time is to emails and order processing since several weeks of silence have now passed since I ordered.  I guess I don't have any reason to be worried at this point.
  
 I placed an order for a Solv X because after looking through the website it appeared to be the only copper/silver cable there.  Now I'm seeing people post pictures of the Draug2 in silver which looked like it was an all copper cable according to the website page.  I would rather have had a "naked" cable like the one shown above but again the website shows everything with fabric sleeves and gives you the impression that you have to choose one.  I'm honestly a litlte confused after seeing people talk about Norne cables and configurations that don't seem to appear anywhere on their site.  But, I've liked copper/silver hybrid cables in every application I've tried so far, so I'm reasonably confident that I'll like the Solv X.  I hope so anyway.


----------



## thecrow

xcalibur255 said:


> It looks like things are very busy.  I came here to get a feel for what the "normal" reponse time is to emails and order processing since several weeks of silence have now passed since I ordered.  I guess I don't have any reason to be worried at this point.
> 
> I placed an order for a Solv X because after looking through the website it appeared to be the only copper/silver cable there.  Now I'm seeing people post pictures of the Draug2 in silver which looked like it was an all copper cable according to the website page.  I would rather have had a "naked" cable like the one shown above but again the website shows everything with fabric sleeves and gives you the impression that you have to choose one.  I'm honestly a litlte confused after seeing people talk about Norne cables and configurations that don't seem to appear anywhere on their site.  But, I've liked copper/silver hybrid cables in every application I've tried so far, so I'm reasonably confident that I'll like the Solv X.  I hope so anyway.


There's also the arcane for full sized headphones. Rich dynamic sound right across the spectrum. 
Great detail from the silver but rich thick bottom end too

I beleive the solv is thinner in sound.

Edit: its a great fun cable as opposed to transparent cable like trevors silver cables. The silver with its detail brings a transparent element and the copper does add colour/thump


----------



## Xcalibur255

I guess I'll find out.  
  
 For me basically it was between the Solv and the Draug since that was the price bracket I wanted to be in.  I went with the Solv because it was both silver and copper which is a sound I've liked in the past.  Unless I missed something anyway.  That's why seeing silver Draug cables here threw me for a loop.  The Norne site describes that cable as all copper.
  
 edit:  ah, I see.   The Draug Silver is "coming soon."  Finally saw that in the scrolling ad banner part of the site.  I guess that's why it's not actually listed yet.  Well I'm sure I'll be happy with what I already chose.  Time to patiently wait.


----------



## thecrow

xcalibur255 said:


> I guess I'll find out.
> 
> For me basically it was between the Solv and the Draug since that was the price bracket I wanted to be in.  I went with the Solv because it was both silver and copper which is a sound I've liked in the past.  Unless I missed something anyway.  That's why seeing silver Draug cables here threw me for a loop.  The Norne site describes that cable as all copper.
> 
> edit:  ah, I see.   The Draug Silver is "coming soon."  Finally saw that in the scrolling ad banner part of the site.  I guess that's why it's not actually listed yet.  Well I'm sure I'll be happy with what I already chose.  Time to patiently wait.


The silver driaug is via email order and his flagship/most expensive cable. 

Youve probably gone the right way. And if it doesnt quite work you can come back to tbe copper draug 2. Trevor does have a great return policy when /if needed


----------



## Peti

I'm so intrigued to try the Norne Draug for my HD800 (Fiio X5 II + Chord Mojo + Liquid Carbon). I've been on the fence for a while but would really like to try one out on my system before I place an order. Someone might be able to help me out in the L.A. area for a quick listen by any chance? I really want to hear this cable on my system before purchasing...


----------



## MattTCG

peti said:


> I'm so intrigued to try the Norne Draug for my HD800 (Fiio X5 II + Chord Mojo + Liquid Carbon). I've been on the fence for a while but would really like to try one out on my system before I place an order. Someone might be able to help me out in the L.A. area for a quick listen by any chance? I really want to hear this cable on my system before purchasing...


 
  
 If you are conus, I'll offer you an audition of this cable. PM me. You'll need an adapter to go to 1/8 though.


----------



## canister

thecrow said:


> The silver driaug is via email order and his flagship/most expensive cable.
> 
> Youve probably gone the right way. And if it doesnt quite work you can come back to tbe copper draug 2. Trevor does have a great return policy when /if needed


 
 When I contacted Trevor about getting THE ultimate cable for my Utopia a few weeks ago, Trevor mentioned that he was actually finalizing the latest version of the Silvergarde for full size headphones. There will be a 4-wire version to start with but Trevor said he had the capability to build a 8-wire version. The latter is what I have ordered and Trevor will custom build one for me. Even sleeve color/pattern can be customized. Details are not yet available on Trevor's website; perhaps I will be the first person to own this cable. I really look forward to trying it out. Will post pic's when I get it.


----------



## TigzStudio

xcalibur255 said:


>


 
  
  
 This past week my reply time has been pretty bad so I do apologize for it.
 Again I had to take a couple days off to "de-stress" after working so much and battling the constant pressures of this level of demand. 
 While your mind wants to just keep going and working 18+ hour days, sometimes the body does need a break.  But from these couple of days off
 it did alter some of my ship estimates for a number of customers. 
  
 I will be working to get all emails answered later today, and getting as many status updates as I can today.  Also all PMs answered.
 Of course this weekend I plan to have all tracking numbers updated for those that I mentioned. It is my goal
 to get as many of the oldest orders out as is humanly possible (likely working 36 hours this weekend to do so).


----------



## Xcalibur255

No worries.  I appreciate the update.  I can imagine the pressure it puts on a person to be deluged with requests and messages, especially when behind.  Based on what I've heard the wait will be well worth it and I truly appreciate the hard work you're putting into your craft.
  
 A bit of constructive feedback though:  you might want to tweak your website and automated emails a bit.  When looking at products on the site everything says "in stock" which most people would take to mean is available to ship immediately.  And the auto-generated email which gave me a shipping estimate of Feb. 9 sets an expectation.  I probably wouldn't even have been tapping my foot if I had never gotten that follow-up email with that date on it.  My intial thought was "well, these are custom so it's done when it's done" but receiving that shipping estimate alters that mindset and the expectation.  It sort of gives a new customer who doesn't realize you are a small specialty operation the impression that you have the same kind of fulfillment times as any other online retailer where you just click and your item shows up a few days later.

 As Jason at Schiit is always saying, setting the correct initial expectations for the customer can be a big stress reducer in preventing tons of badgering emails and follow-up requests.


----------



## TigzStudio

xcalibur255 said:


>


 
 I do appreciate the feedback and patience.
 At this time the plan has been to simply add a page banner saying cables are 100% hand made with many many custom options per series
 and they have wait times. Then it will take you to a page describing waits for the various series and chosen option.  So you can see this before ordering. 
 So when the next update goes up (hopefully by end of day today) I will have a page describing wait estimates for the different series.
  
  
_to: all_
  
_I expect to update most of the site end of day today finally along with adding S2, and other items._
_Getting all PM replies and emails done over the next couple of hours._
  
_Thanks everyone for the patience.  _


----------



## kingkikapu

tigzstudio said:


> _I expect to update most of the site end of day today finally along with adding S2, and other items._
> _Getting all PM replies and emails done over the next couple of hours._
> 
> _Thanks everyone for the patience.  _


 
 Glad to hear it.  I've been waiting for photos of the S2 for a while.


----------



## Thenewguy007

tigzstudio said:


> It is my goal
> to get as many of the oldest orders out as is humanly possible (likely working 36 hours this weekend to do so).




Don't overwork yourself. I'm sure people here wouldn't mind a few day delay in their order or responses.

Speaking of which, do you make Hypershort adapters other than what's listed? I was wondering if a HD800 cable can be made to fit a Hifiman HE-6 connection?


----------



## Xeculus

Hey all, 
  
 Does anyone else here experience significant tangling of your Draug cables? I have two and both love twirling around themselves like a double helix.


----------



## Thenewguy007

My Draug 2 never tangle.
I usually roll them up when I'm not using them & they unfurl back into perfect shape when I take them out.


----------



## Noirkw91

kino lau said:


> The Silvergarde is definitely stiffer than the Therium being that it's 4x21 gauge. Size wise overall cable diameter is about the same, as you can see from the pictures below. These are shots I took a little while back just screwing around. I left them fairly large so that you can see the detail better. I'd have to revisit A/B'ing the Therium and Silvergarde to provide an accurate comparison. I can only say that the reason for not knowing off the top of my head, is because I always reach for the Silvergarde.


 
 Hi Kino where did you get those snap enclosures ?


----------



## Xcalibur255

> Originally Posted by *TigzStudio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _I expect to update most of the site end of day today finally along with adding S2, and other items._
> _Getting all PM replies and emails done over the next couple of hours._
> ...


 
 Hmm.  At this point I have to assume the email I sent last week got eaten by a spam filter or something.


----------



## irongoat

tigzstudio said:


> I do appreciate the feedback and patience.
> At this time the plan has been to simply add a page banner saying cables are 100% hand made with many many custom options per series
> and they have wait times. Then it will take you to a page describing waits for the various series and chosen option.  So you can see this before ordering.
> So when the next update goes up (hopefully by end of day today) I will have a page describing wait estimates for the different series.
> ...


 
  
 Just PM'd. Look forward to your reply Trev.


----------



## thecrow

Any experience of the lcd 2 with arcane or silvergarde or eternus?
  
 i have an incoming lcd2 but thinking the arcane might be overkill and too much congestion on the bottom end (though perhaps extra lushness in the mids that might be fantastic) v the clarity and detail and tighter bass of the silver options building extra detail of what the lcd 2 does


----------



## SeaWo|f

when you start going pas the arcane the cost of the cable could meet or exceed the cost of the headphones. If your spending that much on your setup I would look at getting an LCD3. Just my opinion YMMV


----------



## thecrow

seawo|f said:


> when you start going pas the arcane the cost of the cable could meet or exceed the cost of the headphones. If your spending that much on your setup I would look at getting an LCD3. Just my opinion YMMV


I already have an arcane and silvergarde for my hd800. The lcd2 will complement my hd800 well but curious which cable might be better for me to get adapters for


----------



## Khragon

Received my Draug 2C cable for Utopia.
  
 Compared to stock, the D2C provided a sound signature that is more full bodied, fluid and overall musical.  Very enjoyable.  Thanks Trevor, great cable.
  
 Not to mentioned the significant increased in ergonomics, light weight and non twisting.
 Stock cable packed up and stored


----------



## MattTCG

^^ Beautiful cable and setup. Uptopia is one of the few headphones that I've admired but haven't been able to listen to. One day...


----------



## Stu Paddasso

How long did you have to wait for your draug 2c ?


----------



## Khragon

I waited a while.. I ordered end of Nov 2016, just received it last week, so a bit more than 3 months.  I think you should expect that much wait time, this way you won't get anxious couple weeks into.
  
 Trevor can chime in an give more specifics.. I think he mentioned there's some banner on the site not that state the realistic wait time.


----------



## chaiyuta

Oh I curious that if I ordered Silvergarde S for IEM, I have to wait more than 3 month, haven't I?


----------



## Stu Paddasso

TY I ordered mine late Nov 2016 as well so hopefully it won't be much longer


----------



## thecrow

Any experience of anyone with the silvergarde s or eternus with an lcd 2 or 3 and what that does to the bottom end rumble and sound overall?


----------



## MattTCG

Historically, the longest wait times usually come after a "sale" such as black Friday. If you order in November especially around black Friday then expect a backlog. But you also get the best price.


----------



## thecrow

if anyone's interested i have my 7 foot hd800 single ended ARCANE for sale in classifieds
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/838734/hd800-norne-audio-arcane-7-foot-headphone-cable-single-ended


----------



## MattTCG

thecrow said:


> if anyone's interested i have my 7 foot hd800 single ended ARCANE for sale in classifieds
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/838734/hd800-norne-audio-arcane-7-foot-headphone-cable-single-ended


 
  
 Wow, that's a heck of a wonderful cable. Did you sell the hd800?


----------



## thecrow

matttcg said:


> Wow, that's a heck of a wonderful cable. Did you sell the hd800?


 

 No - i still have the hd800.
  
 I have quite a few different tweaks available in my system and I had to let something go to justify/compensate me buying an lcd2 to complement my hd800
  
 It was hard to decide to sell the arcane but it was about balancing what I have and what i'm likely to use most - and i can always come back to an arcane if i choose to
  
 i have a wa2 amp with quite a few tube options.
  
 My preferred cable for my set up is the Silvergarde s. Detail is very important to me (re preferences) and as my tube amp and dac (metrum hex) has the upper end of the hd800 under control the silvergarde works REALLY well for me
  
 In essence I'm swapping the punchy but highly detailed sound of the arcane for the rumbling of the bass of the lcd 2, as i mentioned, to complement my hd800
  
 and looking to get some adapters from trevor so as to use my silvergards s with my lcd 2 as i think that should work as well


----------



## Xcalibur255

khragon said:


> I waited a while.. I ordered end of Nov 2016, just received it last week, so a bit more than 3 months.  I think you should expect that much wait time, this way you won't get anxious couple weeks into.
> 
> Trevor can chime in an give more specifics.. I think he mentioned there's some banner on the site not that state the realistic wait time.


 
  
 This is helpful info.  Thanks.  I sent a short email a while ago asking for a rough ETA timeframe and never even got a response to that.  Knowing that it's months and not weeks means I just need to put it completely out of my mind for a while.


----------



## HeeBroG

is the Eternus still available?


----------



## thecrow

heebrog said:


> is the Eternus still available?


I dont beleive so

The two silver cables i know of are the new silvergarde (silvergarde 2) and the silver draug


----------



## Mimouille

I just received my Silvergarde from Trevor. Excellent service and the most beautiful cable I have owned I think.


----------



## ProfFalkin

That's one seriously fantastic looking cable!


----------



## Jalo

mim, I think Trevor made a mistake. That one should have come to me  Anyway, I should be getting mine with 4.4 termination anytime now. Can't believe you did not terminate in balance, 2.5 or 4.4.


----------



## Mimouille

jalo said:


> mim, I think Trevor made a mistake. That one should have come to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Actually I have at least three 4.4 cables and same for 2.5. And almost no SE, which is an issue as the LPG is still my goto DAP. So this cable is my LPG cable. Now I might get another one in 4.4 because I love it.


----------



## Jalo

mimouille said:


> Actually I have at least three 4.4 cables and same for 2.5. And almost no SE, which is an issue as the LPG is still my goto DAP. So this cable is my LPG cable. Now I might get another one in 4.4 because I love it.




Well I have a Silvergarde S2 and a silver Draug w/ cotton 8 core coming. By the way, since you are an iem guy, do you want me to pick up a Tia Forte for you when I go to SoCal can Jam?


----------



## irongoat

mimouille said:


> I just received my Silvergarde from Trevor. Excellent service and the most beautiful cable I have owned I think.


 

 That looks awesome.
  
 For those interested in a silver cable, I have the Silver Draug coming tomorrow! Will post photos when it comes!
  
 It has been a long journey with this particular cable but Trevor has been very attentive and helpful, especially considering he is a 1 man band and has been working over time. Appreciate all his hard work and look forward to sharing possibly the first non-commercial Silver Draug photos!


----------



## Jalo

irongoat said:


> That looks awesome.
> 
> For those interested in a silver cable, I have the Silver Draug coming tomorrow! Will post photos when it comes!
> 
> It has been a long journey with this particular cable but Trevor has been very attentive and helpful, especially considering he is a 1 man band and has been working over time. Appreciate all his hard work and look forward to sharing possibly the first non-commercial Silver Draug photos!



What is your silver Draug terminated for? Is it the four cores or the eight cores?


----------



## irongoat

Not sure but tbh probably the 4 core? I will ask Trevor... Or maybe he can update here. Mines terminated with 4pin XLR. Checked the postage again just in case but it won't get here until tomorrow unfortunately.


----------



## nico_g

mimouille said:


> I just received my Silvergarde from Trevor. Excellent service and the most beautiful cable I have owned I think.


 
  
 Hello Mimouille,
 is this the cotton core version or the carbon core version ?
 Thanks for your help.
  
 Nicolas


----------



## Mimouille

jalo said:


> Well I have a Silvergarde S2 and a silver Draug w/ cotton 8 core coming. By the way, since you are an iem guy, do you want me to pick up a Tia Forte for you when I go to SoCal can Jam?




You can pick it up and send it to me, and I pay the amount that I feel is a fair assessment of its value based on my tastes 




nico_g said:


> Hello Mimouille,
> is this the cotton core version or the carbon core version ?
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Nicolas




One of the last carbon core. Honestly quote flexible, and impossible to tangle.


----------



## nico_g

Thanks for the information. I'm still waiting for my cotton core order...


----------



## johnreekie

tigzstudio said:


> Thanks to all for your patience in delay in reply from my two days off, if anyone was sent a tracking and it still shows
> label created it will either update today or you will be sent a new tracking number if not.


 
  
 Hi Trevor, would you mind checking Order #4613 please, as it still shows "*USPS Awaiting Item*" from Feb 24 (about the time you made the post I just quoted).
  
 Thanks 
  
 John


----------



## TigzStudio

Hey guys,
 Sorry I have not been able to check this thread for a couple days and I see 24 new posts....
 I will check through them now, and make sure anything is resolved.
  
 Again thanks to all for the patience.


----------



## TigzStudio

johnreekie said:


>


 
 John,
 sending you email on this now.


----------



## Xcalibur255

tigzstudio said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry I have not been able to check this thread for a couple days and I see 24 new posts....
> I will check through them now, and make sure anything is resolved.
> 
> Again thanks to all for the patience.


 
  
 I've sent a couple of emails requesting an update, the first one was quite a while ago.  I'm order #4709.  All I'm looking for is an updated ETA.  If my order is a ways out that's cool but I would appreciate a ballpark estimate.  You told everybody last week you were all caught up on replies and I never received a reply to my inquiry so I just want to make sure I didn't fall in a crack. 
  
 I'm just now starting to realize just how busy you are and how long the lead times are.  I wasn't "read up" before I bought.  But, not even being able to get a quick reply to an email inquiry after more than a month regarding something that's already paid for is a little bit disconcerting you know?  If you tell me I'm another 2 months out then you won't hear another peep out of me for 2 months, but I would appreciate an update so I know what to expect at this point.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## TigzStudio

xcalibur255 said:


>


 
 PM sent.


----------



## Xcalibur255

tigzstudio said:


> PM sent.


 
  
 Thank you!


----------



## HeeBroG

tigzstudio said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry I have not been able to check this thread for a couple days and I see 24 new posts....
> I will check through them now, and make sure anything is resolved.
> 
> Again thanks to all for the patience.


 
 Hi Trevor,
  
 Please check my email dated Mar 1.
 I sent it Mar 2 but I'm all the way Down Under!
  
 Cheers
  
 G


----------



## TigzStudio

heebrog said:


> is the Eternus still available?


 
 At this time it was replaced with the newer options, but there are a few units
 still left that can be acquired through email.
  


mimouille said:


>


 
 Thank you again Mimouille for the support, most important I am glad you are enjoying it. 
  


irongoat said:


> Appreciate all his hard work and look forward to sharing possibly the first non-commercial Silver Draug photos!


 
 Considering the length of time on this one, I thank you for your cordial and nice comments. 
 You are extremely patient and forgiving!
  

  
 Best for folks to shoot me an email for descriptions of everything as I am MOT here. 
 Describing specs. on my top cables here on the thread might be seen as promotional.  
 I love head-fi personally and have been a member for quite a long time, so I appreciate this site greatly
 and want to abide by their set rules.  Afterall I have to thank headfi from way back in 2004 for really getting
 me deeper and deeper into my love of headphones. 
  


nico_g said:


>


 
 I have special bonuses going out to those waiting for SG cotton cores due to longer delays on them, since it  has been taking so long.
 I will have the update for you soon in email.
 Certain things with my own manufacturer I cannot always control, so I am given an estimate
 and that changes on me, etc.  Try my best to get all updates out. 
  
  
_to all:_
_I am about to go on another one of my cable producing marathons,_
_hopefully I will come out on the other side with tracking numbers for many many people,_
_especially the ones ready to strangle me!  I very much truly do appreciate_
_the patience of everyone, I will do my best to make as many people as happy as I can over the next_
_non-stop building cycle.    _


----------



## Xcalibur255

My Solv X came in today.  Thanks again to Trevor for bending over backwards when he's so busy.  The packaging and presentation is very professional I must say, and the cable itself looks very well made.
  
 If my past experience with silver is any indication it will be at least 50-100 hours before I hear the real character of the new sound.  Once the "omg where did the bass go?" phase passes I intend to break in by listening.  We'll see where it goes.


----------



## chaiyuta

Could anyone confirm me about hypershort adapter http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Norne-Hyper-Short-Adapter-AK240-Astell-and-Kern-2-5-mm-4-pole-trrs-3-5-mm-1-8-rhodium ?
  
 There are 2 options. I would like to know that both use rodium-plated male & female whether or not because the name of each option specifys only Barrel plating.


----------



## GalaxyGuy

Hi All,
  
 I wanted to leave some public feedback here regarding the quality of the customer service that I received from Trevor at Norne Audio.  About three years ago I purchased a cable from Norne Audio for my then LCD-2s which I have since upgraded to LCD-XCs.  I love the cable and have used it extensively over the past three years.  Well, a couple of months ago my cans had an accidental fall which ended up shearing off one of the connectors at the connection point on the headphones.  This was clearly an accident and completely my own fault.  At any rate, I recently contacted Trevor to ask about having the cable repaired.  He replied to me within just a couple of hours and told me that he would gladly replace my cable for free.  I was dumbfounded by his generous offer.  He said that his cables all carry a lifetime _transferable_ guarantee and that in this case the guarantee would cover my accident.
  
 I'm not suggesting that he is going to replace every cable that you mangle on purpose, but the fact that he is willing to give me a brand new cable after three years use really speaks very highly of the kind of person he is and the kind of business that he runs.  I could not be happier and I look forward to receiving my replacement cable next week.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## asquare3376

galaxyguy said:


> I could not be happier and I look forward to receiving my replacement cable next week.



I am dealing with Trevor from last 5 years or so. Believe me, he is simply the best out there.


----------



## s82223

Just got my silvergarde s for my Z1R yesterday.
  
 Very impressive sounding, the bass is tighten and the treble extension is better!
  
 And the craftsmanship is top notch!
  
 Just beating the stock cable in every aspect.


----------



## dnnaudio

What made you decide between this and the new silver draug? I also have the fantastic Z1R and on the fence between these two cables.


----------



## s82223

dnnaudio said:


> What made you decide between this and the new silver draug? I also have the fantastic Z1R and on the fence between these two cables.


 
 Well, pretty simple, because silvergarde s is under my budget 
  
 And the silvergarde s seems to have more bass while silver draug have better treble extension (not sure where I read this impression)
  
 I believe these two are both excellent cables, you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## dnnaudio

Ok got it, I assume you got the 4 wire silvergarde vs 8 wire. Does it make the Z1R lose its warmth given typical treble sparkle of silver.


----------



## chaiyuta

chaiyuta said:


> Could anyone confirm me about hypershort adapter http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Norne-Hyper-Short-Adapter-AK240-Astell-and-Kern-2-5-mm-4-pole-trrs-3-5-mm-1-8-rhodium ?
> 
> There are 2 options. I would like to know that both use rodium-plated male & female whether or not because the name of each option specifys only Barrel plating.


 
TigzStudio : Could you please answer my question?


----------



## s82223

dnnaudio said:


> Ok got it, I assume you got the 4 wire silvergarde vs 8 wire. Does it make the Z1R lose its warmth given typical treble sparkle of silver.


 
 Silvergarde s reduce a bit warmth(only a bit IMO) of Z1R and make it a more neutral headphone.
  
 And Z1R become more picky about the recording quality with silver s, but I think the silver s does bring Z1R to another level.


----------



## dnnaudio

Thanks sounds like exactly what I am after.


----------



## Fred12

hello, I got my product long ago and it was nice and OK it think...
  
 the thing is, I received a bill from FedEx with amount of 35 euros... I am wondering from where thats from because I didnt order anything from fedex latest months (or anytime at all) except maybe the express shipping for the Draug v3 product with fedex... 
  
 but I also paid for the FedExpress shipping.. thats why I am wondering that I got that bill from fedex?! Is it an error?


----------



## ProfFalkin

Have you asked FedEx? Might be customs charges?


----------



## Fred12

I just asked, its in progress... but what are customs charges? I thought I already paid for FedExpress, because I selected the option in norne audio and I paid for that service.. and it was billed in addition already there... so why do I have to pay twice?
  
 edit: just looked after the word customs lol....
  
 hm I don't know.. is it the case that you have to pay extra for that? damn retards.. I always knew EU and any trade agreements are useless forever


----------



## ProfFalkin

fred12 said:


> I just asked, its in progress... but what are customs charges? I thought I already paid for FedExpress, because I selected the option in norne audio and I paid for that service.. and it was billed in addition already there... so why do I have to pay twice?
> 
> edit: just looked after the word customs lol....
> 
> hm I don't know.. is it the case that you have to pay extra for that? damn retards.. I always knew EU and any trade agreements are useless forever



Yeah I really don't know. That's why I was asking you. Hehe


----------



## asquare3376

fred12 said:


> I just asked, its in progress... but what are customs charges? I thought I already paid for FedExpress, because I selected the option in norne audio and I paid for that service.. and it was billed in addition already there... so why do I have to pay twice?
> 
> edit: just looked after the word customs lol....
> 
> hm I don't know.. is it the case that you have to pay extra for that? damn retards.. I always knew EU and any trade agreements are useless forever


Buddy, custom charges are different than what a carrier charges for their service. However, in this situation, it doesn't look like customs as your cable is still with Trevor. Custom duties gets calculated at the port of entry, not when shipping labels are generated  
Better ask FedEx before paying anything.


----------



## thecrow

fred12 said:


> hello, I got my product long ago and it was nice and OK it think...
> 
> the thing is, I received a bill from FedEx with amount of 35 euros... I am wondering from where thats from because I didnt order anything from fedex latest months (or anytime at all) except maybe the express shipping for the Draug v3 product with fedex...
> 
> but I also paid for the FedExpress shipping.. thats why I am wondering that I got that bill from fedex?! Is it an error?


It coume be a scam/spam. 

I often get fed ex emails

Look up tue fedex phone number (not the one from the emai) and call them


----------



## Fred12

asquare3376 said:


> Buddy, custom charges are different than what a carrier charges for their service. However, in this situation, it doesn't look like customs as your cable is still with Trevor. Custom duties gets calculated at the port of entry, not when shipping labels are generated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 yeah I was wondering the same... will call Fedex tomorrow or so, Telephone number is 0820 123 800 here but customer service number is 0180 6 111800 hmm


----------



## TigzStudio

fred12 said:


>


 
 Fred have replied to you in PM.
  
  
  
 to all:  I will catch up soon on emails and get updates out soon as well.
 Thanks again for the patience.


----------



## hifimiami

Received SolvX adapter, awesome quality & craftsmanship "Best Custom Cables" even the packaging is excellent. Congratulations Trevor!


----------



## Dr.J

Hi, I'm hoping someone can advise me about cables for my hd 800's. I see these Norne cables are very highly regarded, but as there are several models, I'm wondering which model is best suited? The Arcanes are most expensive, but do they really bring out the best in these cans, or, are there better choices?

Any and all advise appreciated.

Thanks, 

John


----------



## ruthieandjohn

dr.j said:


> Hi, I'm hoping someone can advise me about cables for my hd 800's. I see these Norne cables are very highly regarded, but as there are several models, I'm wondering which model is best suited? The Arcanes are most expensive, but do they really bring out the best in these cans, or, are there better choices?
> 
> Any and all advise appreciated.
> 
> ...



Best bet is to ask Trevor (Mr. Norne). He is excellent.


----------



## asquare3376

dr.j said:


> Hi, I'm hoping someone can advise me about cables for my hd 800's. I see these Norne cables are very highly regarded, but as there are several models, I'm wondering which model is best suited? The Arcanes are most expensive, but do they really bring out the best in these cans, or, are there better choices?
> 
> Any and all advise appreciated.
> 
> ...


 
 I would advise looking into Zoetic or Draug series to bring out the best in your HD800. For detailed enquiry please send an emali to norneaudio@gmail.com (contact person - Trevor)


----------



## kefs

Is anyone using Norne with Sony Z1R please ?


----------



## asquare3376

kefs said:


> Is anyone using Norne with Sony Z1R please ?


 

 Using Norne's Zoetic with Z1R but on a RSA SR-71B. I have asked Trevor to make me silver cable for the Z1R to use it with the TA-ZH1ES. Going to be at least a month before it arrives.


----------



## TigzStudio

Just wanted to post a quick update here.
  
 I recently had some personal/family matters occur which caused some email delay and a bump of some days to a number of ship times.
 However I am back working feverishly to catch up the best I can. 
 Any empathy and understanding is always greatly appreciated on this end, and I sincerely mean this. 
  
 I had some emails that I missed recently, so if you did not get a reply within 1 or 2 days lately please email me again asap.
 I will be going through the inbox likely all night tonight (probably 5 hours straight of emailing) to make sure there aren't any more that I missed. 
 I definitely try to avoid missing emails at all costs.   This particular year has seen large demand increases,
 so this just means a a lot of emails all the time need to be answered. 
  
 But if for some reason your first email did not get replied to recently within a couple of days
 definitely email again using contact form on our site if possible (this will bypass any spam filter also). 
  
 Thank you again everyone, just wanted to give this quick update
 and I will follow up again.  I will always check here no matter what as well.
  
 Wishing everyone a great weekend.


----------



## asquare3376

tigzstudio said:


> Just wanted to post a quick update here.
> 
> I recently had some personal/family matters occur which caused some email delay and a bump of some days to a number of ship times.
> However I am back working feverishly to catch up the best I can.
> ...


Thanks Trevor for being so humble and polite. You take care of your family. No rush on the orders. We can wait a little longer... Family comes first!!!


----------



## ProfFalkin

asquare3376 said:


> Thanks Trevor for being so humble and polite. You take care of your family. No rush on the orders. We can wait a little longer... Family comes first!!!



Exactly! You only get one family. Do right by yourself and them. We know how it goes and understand. Be well bro


----------



## Afghan Vet

Thank you very much Trevor for working with me regarding my orders. I know my communications / transactions took a lot of time out of your business, and I wasn’t the only one. I’m very appreciative of how you interact with your customers, and I very much wish you the best of luck as you continue to craft these beautiful cables. Of course you don’t only create custom cables, but you bring happiness / enjoyment to many people. I am as many on this thread - I love music - deeply. Listening to wonderful music played back on exceptional gear enhances the experience. Your Therium cable coupled with my FiiO X5iii and 64Audio A6's certainly increases my enjoyment of my music.
  
 Thank you very much for providing unique, high quality, aesthetically beautiful, and very fairly priced products to us music lovers.


----------



## asquare3376

kefs said:


> Is anyone using Norne with Sony Z1R please ?


 
 So, I had a long discussion with Trevor and finally going to go for the Silvergrade S2 (4-wire, 20 gauge). Have you decided on anything yet?


----------



## gto88

I ordered Vanquish for my Z1R, but still waiting for it since first week of Feb.
 Since Trevor is back on track, hopefully to get it soon.


----------



## asquare3376

gto88 said:


> I ordered Vanquish for my Z1R, but still waiting for it since first week of Feb.
> Since Trevor is back on track, hopefully to get it soon.


 

 Amen !!!


----------



## Stu Paddasso

I've been waiting since the end of Nov. for my Draug 2c's


----------



## asquare3376

stu paddasso said:


> I've been waiting since the end of Nov. for my Draug 2c's


It's a test of your faith. You'll be rewarded if you get through, lol


----------



## TigzStudio

proffalkin said:


> Exactly! You only get one family. Do right by yourself and them. We know how it goes and understand. Be well bro


 
  
 I truly appreciate it Pro, thank you for the kind words and understanding. 
 Your patience is quite something.
  
 Most definitely family first, this is always first for me. 
 Sometimes things occur along the way that makes you realize again you need to be enjoying as much time as you can with them. 
  


afghan vet said:


> Thank you very much Trevor for working with me regarding my orders. I know my communications / transactions took a lot of time out of your business, and I wasn’t the only one. I’m very appreciative of how you interact with your customers, and I very much wish you the best of luck as you continue to craft these beautiful cables. Of course you don’t only create custom cables, but you bring happiness / enjoyment to many people. I am as many on this thread - I love music - deeply. Listening to wonderful music played back on exceptional gear enhances the experience. Your Therium cable coupled with my FiiO X5iii and 64Audio A6's certainly increases my enjoyment of my music.
> 
> Thank you very much for providing unique, high quality, aesthetically beautiful, and very fairly priced products to us music lovers.


 
  
 Thank you for the kinds words Vet, really appreciate this. 
  
 One thing I can guarantee is that I am definitely doing something that I truly love to do, and my only hope is that it comes through in the product itself.  I would only do a business around something that is my passion.
 This is part of the reason I have trouble letting go of my favorite stuff I make that probably takes way too much time to produce by hand and only causes clogging of the backlog,
 I am sure you can guess which series these are. 
 Most definitely I am always trying to improve and be better at any weaknesses I have, largely things like getting to emails quicker (improving communication), improving time to delivery, etc.  The hardest thing about
 business to me is most definitely trying to make as many people happy as you can during the whole transaction process phase (basically the wait time).  Your always fighting the clock each day as you can only braid and solder so many wires.
 I think anyone that is trying to run a small business can attest to this factor, and anyone that is hand producing everything, etc. 
 But definitely one thing I will have up is a banner soon to show waits for specific series and even configuration of specific series _(for example wood splitter + long length d2 = longer wait).  _
  
 My emails have been lackluster sometimes of late, and recently of course there was most definitely reason for this.  But I am working on trying to not have any orders be missed as #1 always, and I will definitely make it up to anyone the best I can
 should I have made any error or missed something.   I am certainly doing my best right now, and there is definitely room for me to improve always, and I will strive to do so.
 I thought last year was very difficult to keep up, but this year somehow increased further with demand.
  
 After that longer note,  most importantly, I am very glad you are enjoying the cable in your system as that is where the satisfaction of this business is for me.  
  



  
 PM Sent here guys. 
  
 I am going through actually to make sure nothing was missed now.
 Occasionally as mentioned I can miss something, but when I do I will make it up to those customers
 the best I can always. 
  
 Definitely I am back on track right now and focused to clear
 as much out as possible with very few breaks.  
 I will certainly keep everyone updated here as well as I gain ground and progress.


----------



## asquare3376

tigzstudio said:


> I am back


 love that tone.. Do what you do best Trevor.. Cheers!


----------



## thecrow

For those interested I have my silvergarde s from last year for sale. Hd800 single ended. 
It's a fantastic cable. I'm selling to upgrade my silver cable. Happy


http://www.head-fi.org/t/842286/australia-hd800-norne-audio-silvergarde-s-7-foot-headphone-cable-single-ended#post_13374330


----------



## nico_g

Hello Trevor,
 still no update about the new Silvergarde S IEM cable (cotton core) ?
 Thanks for your help.


----------



## TigzStudio

asquare3376 said:


>


 
 Thanks again for that email and the advice. 
 Will have your invoice sent today.
  


nico_g said:


>


 
  
 Sent you a PM on this.
  
  
  
  
 Quick update:
  
 Making good progress on the backlog, trying to clear out anything I potentially missed.
 Thanks to everyone for the patience.
  
 If for some reason your email has taken longer than 24-36 hours to reply to
 please email me via contact form on the site again, odds are I may have missed
 the email in the counltess others.  But a refresher bump each day is always welcomed
 as I never want to miss an email.  I have definitely put my best effort
 into being quicker on emails recently, given the workload.


----------



## SnapperMusicFan

This arrived today, beautifully made, very happy Trevor, thanks for your efforts.


----------



## TokenGesture

kefs said:


> Is anyone using Norne with Sony Z1R please ?


 

 I have a balanced Silvergarde 2 with mine. Love it. Great sense of space/depth, well controlled bass still Z1R bass though  ) and more balanced highs (to my ears)


----------



## s82223

tokengesture said:


> I have a balanced Silvergarde 2 with mine. Love it. Great sense of space/depth, well controlled bass still Z1R bass though  ) and more balanced highs (to my ears)


 
 Mine is Arcane, the silvergarde s(not s2) is too bright for my me.
  
 Arcane/Z1R is perfect combo IMO, bass is punchier than silvergarde s(silvergarde s have more detail tho, or I should say easier to notice all the detail)


----------



## TokenGesture

s82223 said:


> Mine is Arcane, the silvergarde s(not s2) is too bright for my me.
> 
> Arcane/Z1R is perfect combo IMO, bass is punchier than silvergarde s(silvergarde s have more detail tho, or I should say easier to notice all the detail)




Interesting. Would love to hear it. And yes Silvergarde S, my mistake


----------



## SeaWo|f

Has the Arcane been discontinued? I went in to mess around with configurations and noticed its not showing up on the site anymore.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

I just got my Draug 2c and I'm totally impressed by the sound quality. The Draug 2c is a perfect match to my ether C flow's it adds bass, sound stag and increases the resonation of the music.In short it just makes the sound so much richer and enjoyable.


----------



## Jalo

Just concluded SoCal Can Jam and Trevor did me a big flavor by overnite the Siver Draug to my hotel just in time to pair with my Utopia. Trevor even spray some pixie dust in the Draug so when I regain my consciousness I will post some impression.


----------



## thecrow

any personal experiences to compare the silver draug to the silvergarde s or s2?
  
  
 i'm looking at going from  my silvergarde s to the s2 or to the silver draug for my hd800 and lcd 2
  
 particularly with the hd800 wondering how much smoother is the silver draug and what happened to the lower end relative to the silvergarde options
  
 i can't see myself going wrong either way but wondering which way i should tweak


----------



## Jalo

thecrow said:


> any personal experiences to compare the silver draug to the silvergarde s or s2?
> 
> 
> i'm looking at going from  my silvergarde s to the s2 or to the silver draug for my hd800 and lcd 2
> ...



From discussion with Trevor, the difference between the Silver Draug and the Silvergarde S2 is that the Silvergarde is more punchy and tighter whereas the Silver Draug has a wider soundstage and more airy. That is what lead me to decide on the Silver Draug as sound stage and airiness are the areas needed them most for the Utopia. The Draug did not disappoint at all, in fact I was wow by the noticeable difference immediately. I will assume it will match well with your LCD 2 but for the HD800 I will probably go with the Silvergarde S2.


----------



## TigzStudio

Very glad to hear it guys, I truly appreciate you all taking the time to post.
  
  
 I wish I could have made it this time to CanJam L.A., it sounds like it was a great show.
  
  
  
 Quick update for all:
  
 I am working diligently and expecting to clear 80-90% of everything in about 4 weeks hopefully (starting oldest and working to newer). 
 Working very very hard to get it all done and try to make this goal.  Making sure I do not miss anything. 
 The only cables that would be an exception here would be SG cotton core ciem or others waiting for stock, please just email me for status on these
 if you have not received an email update.
 Email reply right now should always be within 24 hours, if it goes past this please email
 me again using contact form on the site if possible.  It is always my goal to reply same day.
  
  
 Thank you to everyone that have stood by me while waiting, and to everyone for the support as always,
 I cannot tell you how much it is appreciated.  Thank you guys.


----------



## thecrow

jalo said:


> From discussion with Trevor, the difference between the Silver Draug and the Silvergarde S2 is that the Silvergarde is more punchy and tighter whereas the Silver Draug has a wider soundstage and more airy. That is what lead me to decide on the Silver Draug as sound stage and airiness are the areas needed them most for the Utopia. The Draug did not disappoint at all, in fact I was wow by the noticeable difference immediately. I will assume it will match well with your LCD 2 but for the HD800 I will probably go with the Silvergarde S2.



Ive had simlar feedback from trevor myself. 

The aikvergarde s has a nice punch that i really like. 
And if the s2 is smoither up top then thats great. 

But the idea of the silver draug being more transparent is enticing. but the bass punch of the silvergarde........


----------



## Richsvt

Trevor,
 I wanted to give you some big kudos on the cables you've made for me. They are from such quality that they truly enhance my listening experience. I get many people asking about them when I go out. Never hesitate to tell them about your craftsmanship. I find myself staring at them, just captivating. I really do feel they bring out subtle nuances in my music that I would not have noticed without them.
  
 Just wanted to say thank you on this Good Friday. You are truly one of the good ones in this industry.
  
 Rich


----------



## asquare3376

richsvt said:


> Trevor,
> I wanted to give you some big kudos on the cables you've made for me. They are from such quality that they truly enhance my listening experience. I get many people asking about them when I go out. Never hesitate to tell them about your craftsmanship. I find myself staring at them, just captivating. I really do feel they bring out subtle nuances in my music that I would not have noticed without them.
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you on this Good Friday. You are truly one of the good ones in this industry.
> ...


Trevor rocks!!!


----------



## Jalo

Trevor, do you have a female 4.4 connector?


----------



## TigzStudio

richsvt said:


>


 
 Rich I really appreciate it, and honestly hearing that makes me quite happy, thank you for the kind post.
  


jalo said:


>


 
 Jalo still working on sourcing nice 4.4mm female jacks for use in short adapters, I will keep you posted.


----------



## Mardrommar

Trevor, I sent you an email a few days ago - probably 3-4 now - asking for some updates on Draug2.C color availability and potential recommendations for the NoblexMassdrop collaboration. 

I don't want to spam you, but let me know if you find it! Otherwise, I'll try to remember what I wrote and send another inquiry.


----------



## TigzStudio

mardrommar said:


>


 
 PM sent
  
 I am searching now to see where your email is and will get a reply over asap. 
 Apologies for missing it.


----------



## 2K9R56S

Trevor,
  
 Are you still in the process of getting through your Black Friday orders?  If so, how is that progressing?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## TigzStudio

2k9r56s said:


>


 
 PM sent to get your order #
  
 Everything should end up being fully clear from before March 20
 by Wed-Thurs next week (including D2's, etc).   I am working extremely hard with very few breaks as I want to get this done for everyone.
 This is the current goal set. 
   Tracking is being sent in email as soon as shipped of course.  Only exception should
 be folks waiting for SG clear (cotton) ciem or waiting for a makassar ebony engraved splitter. 
 If you happen to have an engraved M.Ebony splitter you can definitely email to change to anything else and get it shipped
 out quicker.  But these should be back in stock around May 1st. 
  
 For those that emailed yesterday and today, I should have detailed replies
 by this evening.  Sorry was a bit slower on 17-18th for email reply. 
   
I will of course continue to update here as much as I can, but

 please anyone feel free to email me if you have an order on or before March 20 for update,
 reply should be same day and in certain cases there may be an extra bonus added as a thank you.
 Also anyone feel free to bump your emails anytime.
  
 Thank you all for your patience while I work to finally clear out and be back to
 normal pace.


----------



## gto88

Trevor is working really hard on this.
I just received my cable today.
Greatly built as always.


----------



## nico_g

The SG cotton core ciem seems to be as hard to get as the holy grail!
But I'm sure it's worth the wait.


----------



## Afghan Vet

This has been restated many times in this thread, but I'd like to take one more opportunity to thank Trevor and extol his amazing craftsmanship.
  
 A quick summary - I ordered a Therium cable for my CIEMs and a Draug2c cable for my HD650's during the Black Friday sale....then I bought a new pair of headphones that was going to make the HD650s sit on the stand.....I canceled the Draug2c.....Trevor refunded me the full amount.....then I tried another cable for the new headphones (didn't like it one bit).....then I contacted Trevor again for a Draug2c to use with the new headphones......he was so incredibly accommodating - I now have the beautiful Draug2c on my new headphones, and I love it! It sounds incredible and looks amazing.....that summarizes it right there......Another un-boxing set of pics.....
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  
  

  
  
 Thank you again Trevor for all of your help, for being an incredibly honorable business man, and creating such wonderful products!


----------



## Afghan Vet

After reading my post, I feel that it wasn't clear. I ordered the Draug2c for my HD650's....as I was waiting for the cable to be made - I bought the Focal Utopia....so the HD650's were not going to be used....so I cancelled the order for the Draug before I got it. I bought the Moon Audio Black Dragon when I bought the Utopia (bought both from Drew at Moon Audio)......I ordered the Lavricable based on recommendations on the Focal thread. As I mentioned, I didn't like the aesthetic or the 'feel' of the cable. I decided I wanted to immediately send it back, but I let it burn in for the 150 hours.....then I sent it back. That is when I talked to Trevor about making the Draug2c. And I love it.....the aesthetic...and the feel.....but especially the sound! I hope that is a bit more clear.


----------



## animalsrush

afghan vet said:


> This has been restated many times in this thread, but I'd like to take one more opportunity to thank Trevor and extol his amazing craftsmanship.
> 
> 
> +1. Thank you again Trevor for all of your help, for being an incredibly honorable business man, and creating such wonderful products!




That is why I am willing to wait.. genuine nice guy to deal with


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Afghan Vet said:


> This has been restated many times in this thread, but I'd like to take one more opportunity to thank Trevor and extol his amazing craftsmanship.
> 
> A quick summary - I ordered a Therium cable for my CIEMs and a Draug2c cable for my HD650's during the Black Friday sale....then I bought a new pair of headphones that was going to make the HD650s sit on the stand.....I canceled the Draug2c.....Trevor refunded me the full amount.....then I tried another cable for the new headphones (didn't like it one bit).....then I contacted Trevor again for a Draug2c to use with the new headphones......he was so incredibly accommodating - I now have the beautiful Draug2c on my new headphones, and I love it! It sounds incredible and looks amazing.....that summarizes it right there......Another un-boxing set of pics.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Anyone know what the cloth is for in the cable box?


----------



## MattTCG

Stu Paddasso said:


> Anyone know what the cloth is for in the cable box?



Swag, or to polish your headphones.


----------



## sahmen

Does anyone know when Trevor will show up next? I have been expecting some mail from him which is late by more than a week, and I would like to know if everything is okay with him.


----------



## TigzStudio

PM Sent.


update to all:  

Sorry I have not been on much yet with the new site, still finding my way around right now.  
I recently had to get my main office computer system fully replaced (now OSX instead of Windows)
which caused some email reply delays (this was my go to system).  Still getting used to it a bit as I was always a PC guy before. But I am up running smoothly now.  

All pending emails should be replied to today, so if you do not
get a reply today please send me another via site contact form.


----------



## TigzStudio

Stu Paddasso said:


> Anyone know what the cloth is for in the cable box?



It is a high quality printed micro-fiber cloth.
I personally believe in functional packaging components.  
We have various plated metal splitters it helps to remove finger prints on certain ones
over time.  Of course you can keep your computer screens clean with it if desired as well,
or you can polish your cans.


----------



## Toolman (May 4, 2017)

Order #4368 (ordered since Nov 2016)

Hi Trevor, I have just resent you a new email and hope it finds you in good order.

Thank you...


----------



## TigzStudio (May 5, 2017)

Toolman said:


> Order #4368 (ordered since Nov 2016)
> Thank you...



I apologize this was one I missed.
But you will be highly rewarded with nice compensation for my error.
Email was sent for this offer.
_edit: tracking number was forwarded in email_

edit (to all):

Just a quick update, I have been getting close to my goal as previously stated with the backlog
and getting back to 3-4 weeks wait very soon on most items.  I am of course making sure I have not missed anything else and still working diligently to finally clear out absolutely everything on or before April 15 by next week.
Thank you all for the patience with me.


----------



## mc501s

Highbury73 said:


> Finally got my Draug2 An excellent match with the HD800S. Thank you Trevor


How does your Draug2 sound with HD800s?


----------



## MattTCG

The Draug 2 is the perfect complement to the hd800 with that wonderful healthy dose of warmth added to the signature. Thanks for mine Trevor! This is the best that I've heard the hd800.


----------



## TokenGesture

MattTCG said:


> The Draug 2 is the perfect complement to the hd800 with that wonderful healthy dose of warmth added to the signature. Thanks for mine Trevor! This is the best that I've heard the hd800.



Looking forward to my balanced version, soon


----------



## Jalo

Trevor, what is the status on the Silvergarde cotton core?


----------



## TigzStudio

Jalo said:


> Trevor, what is the status on the Silvergarde cotton core?


Shipping in June officially.  Sent you a PM with 
other details / options as well.


----------



## nico_g

TigzStudio said:


> Shipping in June officially.  Sent you a PM with
> other details / options as well.



Hello Trevor,
good news ! I hope I can get mine in june (it can be my birthday gift !).
Nicolas


----------



## julien-hifi

Hello,

What would you recommand for a mr speakers ether c1.1 headphone? Thank you,


----------



## Richsvt (May 25, 2017)

I'm using the Draug 2 for my Ethers. Wonderful combination. Great clarity of detail but retaining the warm signature. I also use this with my Lyr 2 so has even deeper warmth, which I love.


----------



## julien-hifi

Thank you for this answer, will look into it !!


----------



## Stu Paddasso

julien-hifi said:


> Hello,
> 
> What would you recommand for a mr speakers ether c1.1 headphone? Thank you,


I have the Draug 2 C on my ether C flows and I just love the deep rich sound it gives, this is a very good match up!


----------



## julien-hifi

Hello,

Following your advice, i went on the website, and i'm not too familiar with all these options!!!
Just to make sure, regarding the termination option, i want to simply connect to a chord mojo, i see only 1 option (?): 
LH labs (all) geek out v2 3.5mm trrs (eidolic black barrel)
Am i correct? is it the only one to choose from?

For the other options, is there a place where you can see the result, i didn't find really...

Thanks again


----------



## nico_g

Hello Trevor,
we are now in june : any news of the Silvergarde S with Cotton Core ?
Thanks for your help.

Nicolas


----------



## canister

I received my Silvergarde S2 (for my Focal Utopia) from Trevor a few days ago. I believe this flagship model uses cotton fiber in its construction. It is very flexible for such a thick cable. I am currently breaking it in together with my newly completed Beta 22 fully balanced amp. As far as workmanship goes,  I would say that this is the very best that I have ever seen. Period. As for the sound, my first impression is that it is tonally completely neutral, with transparency and fine musical detail reproduction that is unmatched by any other cable (and I own a couple similarly priced, TOTL cables from other manufacturers). There is no harshness at all, just free flow of beautiful music, something I did not expect from a brand new pure silver cable. For fellow head-fiers who are waiting for cables from Trevor, please be patient; the waiting is well worth it!


----------



## nico_g

Canister : thanks for your answer.


----------



## Thenewguy007

Any news when Trevor will start taking sales for the new Silvergarde S2 on his website?

Currently there is no option for any silver cables other than the Solv.


----------



## canister

Perhaps anyone interested should pm Trevor. I placed my order back in February.


----------



## thecrow

Hi. I love my silvergarde s with my hd800

However I've just bought the se846 this week and looking into the therium (4 or 8) and the silvergarde. 
I am still to play with the filters

From reading a bit here I'm assuming the silvergarde will have more bottom (tight) end and probably hVe more overall weight in sound, I guess

I am considering going with either the pha 3 or alo cdm as I have both but will only (perhaps) keep one so the choice of cable will probably interact with that. 

Any personal views on what works better and why and what I should keep in mind in my pondering?

Thanks in advance


----------



## nico_g

thecrow said:


> Hi. I love my silvergarde s with my hd800
> 
> However I've just bought the se846 this week and looking into the therium (4 or 8) and the silvergarde.
> I am still to play with the filters
> ...



Hello
One major point is that se846 is very sensitive and with low impedance. I think  you should  check those aspects with your sources


----------



## thecrow

nico_g said:


> Hello
> One major point is that se846 is very sensitive and with low impedance. I think  you should  check those aspects with your sources


Mmmm...the lowest output impedance i have is the alo cdm (about 1). I also have a sony pha 3 but i have read the impedance there might be about 3. However that might be a better suit re sound based on early impressions

Mind you for portability i dont mind it out of my iphone 6 plus either


----------



## nico_g (Jun 30, 2017)

You should check to background noise because of the very high sensitivity.
I drive my se846 with an ak380 : it's a good match!


----------



## kino lau

thecrow said:


> Hi. I love my silvergarde s with my hd800
> 
> However I've just bought the se846 this week and looking into the therium (4 or 8) and the silvergarde.
> I am still to play with the filters
> ...



I know that I owe you a more definitive answer on the Therium/Silvergarde comparison, but with the new kittens (monsters), I don't dare not being able to hear anything that they are getting into at ALL TIMES. So I haven't listened to any of my personal gear for longer than I like to think about. I don't know how to insert a link to a post in a different thread. But I think you can find the original post from the 846 thread by looking at post history in my profile. Personally I like my Silvergarde over my 8 Wire Therium. What I explain in the post that the below quote comes from pretty much sums up what I experienced the one time that I did some cable/IEM swapping. The Silvergarde added a level of detail that I had not heard before from the 846's, which I had primarily paired with my Therium cable. 

"What I wanted to convey is that I experienced a Holy Crap moment yesterday using a 846/Silvergarde combo with my X5. *Very Pleasantly Surprised!"*


----------



## thecrow

kino lau said:


> I know that I owe you a more definitive answer on the Therium/Silvergarde comparison, but with the new kittens (monsters), I don't dare not being able to hear anything that they are getting into at ALL TIMES. So I haven't listened to any of my personal gear for longer than I like to think about. I don't know how to insert a link to a post in a different thread. But I think you can find the original post from the 846 thread by looking at post history in my profile. Personally I like my Silvergarde over my 8 Wire Therium. What I explain in the post that the below quote comes from pretty much sums up what I experienced the one time that I did some cable/IEM swapping. The Silvergarde added a level of detail that I had not heard before from the 846's, which I had primarily paired with my Therium cable.
> 
> "What I wanted to convey is that I experienced a Holy Crap moment yesterday using a 846/Silvergarde combo with my X5. *Very Pleasantly Surprised!"*


No problem re not getting back. I think i did see that quote earlier

Thanks


----------



## thecrow

Is trevor around or has he gone missing for a while??


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I'd suspect he's making cables!


----------



## TigzStudio

Apologies everyone I have been buried in work so my update on the thread has been a bit slower lately.
 I will be replying to recent posts hopefully this evening.  
Whenever I could find some time between builds I have also been working to get the site update done behind the scenes.  Possibly
this weekend I should have most stuff listed up.  My focus is of course all builds getting done first and foremost, so this is why
the site update was a bit slower this time around.  Thanks to all for hanging in there as always.


----------



## Khragon (Jul 9, 2017)

Anyonr using the ultra short adapter for the screw type hifiman to audeze xlr? I'm interested in getting a set but afraid it's too long and maybe touching the shoulder when everything is connected.  What's your experience?

This one:
http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/norne-hyper-short-audeze-lcd-2-3-x-xc-hifiman-he-5-6-560-adapters


----------



## TigzStudio

Sorry again to all for my slow reply, I should be quicker to reply
here on thread again from now on. 



canister said:


> I received my Silvergarde S2 (for my Focal Utopia) from Trevor a few days ago. I believe this flagship model uses cotton fiber in its construction.


Thanks Canister, yes using pure textile in the design, textile layers, cotton multicore, etc.

Nico will forward your tracking this week.



Thenewguy007 said:


> Any news when Trevor will start taking sales for the new Silvergarde S2 on his website?


They have been available via email and finally going to be listed on site hopefully tonight, finishing off a bunch of
editing for the website still.



kino lau said:


> I know that I owe you a more definitive answer on the Therium/Silvergarde comparison, but with the new kittens (monsters), I don't dare not being able to hear anything that they are getting into at ALL TIMES. So I haven't listened to any of my personal gear for longer than I like to think about. I don't know how to insert a link to a post in a different thread. But I think you can find the original post from the 846 thread by looking at post history in my profile. Personally I like my Silvergarde over my 8 Wire Therium. What I explain in the post that the below quote comes from pretty much sums up what I experienced the one time that I did some cable/IEM swapping. The Silvergarde added a level of detail that I had not heard before from the 846's, which I had primarily paired with my Therium cable.
> "What I wanted to convey is that I experienced a Holy Crap moment yesterday using a 846/Silvergarde combo with my X5. *Very Pleasantly Surprised!"*



Thanks Kino for the feedback.



Sorry for the messy multi-quoting above, first time using it on the new site!  
edit:  looks like some were quoted, some were not...

I will be working to clear all emails tonight and finally get the site updates rolled out.


----------



## Cagin (Jul 12, 2017)

@TigzStudio  Hey Trevor, you should ask a site admin or mod so they can modify your Member of the Trade tag to *Norne Audio*:  
	
	



```
[url=http://www.norneaudio.com][b]Norne Audio[/b][/url]
```

So that when people interested in your products hover over it and click, they'll be able to reach it directly instead of having to google it, since your profile page doesn't have a link too


----------



## thecrow

A question to lcd2 amd silvergarde/eternus owners. 

Has the silver cable sacrificed (or enhanced) anything in the lushness/richness of mids and lower end of the lcd2?

Is it just as lush but more detailed sounding


----------



## senator52

I've been looking at getting a Norne cable because the stock balanced one with my HD800S is too long. 

Would a Draug 2 work well with a Violetric V850/V281 --> HD800S combination? 

Thanks!


----------



## thecrow

senator52 said:


> I've been looking at getting a Norne cable because the stock balanced one with my HD800S is too long.
> 
> Would a Draug 2 work well with a Violetric V850/V281 --> HD800S combination?
> 
> Thanks!


Depending on your budget a silver cable (eg silvergarde s2 or silver draug) might come up very special with the warmer touches of the hd800S and violectric amp. But would be twice the price or so of the draug copper. 

My experience with Trevor's cables has me loving the high level of detail of the silvergarde. A good tight bass too with a nice touch of weight there. 

On a side note the only other silver cable I tried with my hd800 was the silver dragon and I found these too dry and a little too sharp without that little bit of added tone that the norne gave me. I only demoed the silver dragon for ten minutes and I am used to the silvergarde.


----------



## atsq17

senator52 said:


> I've been looking at getting a Norne cable because the stock balanced one with my HD800S is too long.
> 
> Would a Draug 2 work well with a Violetric V850/V281 --> HD800S combination?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes I think it would. I haven't personally experienced that combo nor the HD800S (I did have a modded HD800 with V281 though) but I do have a modified HD800 and the Draug 2 does great with it. I did have the Solv X as well and it brought out more punch and detail but at the cost of the tonality I enjoy. I've started to realise that you can enjoy your music without getting every single minute detail but it's hard to enjoy the music even if you have all the details if you don't like the tonality. 

I find that the Draug 2 makes the HD800 bearable in terms of tonality and also noticeably enhances its qualities compared to the stock cable. I would imagine that it would do the same for the HD800S even if it supposedly has more bass etc. Draug 2 doesn't make your headphones a bass monster. It improves what's already there and gives the sound a bit of muscle; something the HD800 sorely needs; which is why it's so popular with HD800 owners.


----------



## senator52

Thanks both! 

I appreciate your feedback and decided to order the Draug 2.

Hopefully the wait isn't too long!


----------



## thecrow

senator52 said:


> Thanks both!
> 
> I appreciate your feedback and decided to order the Draug 2.
> 
> Hopefully the wait isn't too long!


Cool. Let us know how you go with it. Interested to hear how it goes with the hd800s

You may find you take to it straight away or it sneaks up on you like it did with my hd800


----------



## TokenGesture

Has anyone experience of a Norne cable for HD800 which isn't Draug2?  Looking to get one to use with Hugo 2 and just checking my options...


----------



## thecrow (Jul 26, 2017)

TokenGesture said:


> Has anyone experience of a Norne cable for HD800 which isn't Draug2?  Looking to get one to use with Hugo 2 and just checking my options...


arcane and silvergarde and draug

soon to be grabbing the silvergarde 2

it depends on your system of course
the detail that comes out of the silvergarde is fantastic

nice rich tone underlying it (a bit more than subtle too) so it's not as sterile/sharp as some cheaper silver cables may be. 

IMHO would suit the hd800s or a set up on the hd800 that is leaning on the non-brighter side, say warm or close to warm.

i have the wa2 and metrum hex so it works well

the other option is the silver draug that i have not heard. After chatting with Trevor about these options i THINK the draug is more transparent and the bass is not quite as punchy as the silvergarde (relatively speaking). I believe the top end is very refined and quite smooth

i chose the silvergarde due to that extra punch/tone as i felt my system and my ears need it

I have not heard the hugo 2 or read much about the new offering to add further there

as usual Trevor would be able to fill you in quite extensively

(just on the side i do have the original silvergarde in the classifieds if you want to save a few dollars - not the reason for this response)

cheers


----------



## thecrow

a couple of additional points:

the arcane (which may no longer being made (a hybrid)) a true blend of high detail of the silver copper coming through with the dynamic punch of the bass right across the spectrum. at times i found it a little unnatural but always fun. i sold it and bought the lcd 2

i noticed you have the v280 and menuet dac - in that case i would say if you are looking for a detailed sound (significantly over copper and even the much loved draug) then the silvergarde 2 or draug is definitely worth considering if within your budget


----------



## TokenGesture

Thanks for the detailed response @thecrow !  I have the Silvergarde for my Z1R and highly enjoy it.  Conventional wisdom on HD800 suggests Draug BUT the Hugo 2 is making it sound great with stock cables... decisions decisions ... wish I could demo this stuff, LOL


----------



## atsq17

TokenGesture said:


> Has anyone experience of a Norne cable for HD800 which isn't Draug2?  Looking to get one to use with Hugo 2 and just checking my options...



I had the Norne Solv X. Compared to Draug 2, results were:

- More details, better imaging, better clarity, better bass punch. Possibly bigger sound-stage too but this one I can't remember as clearly. 
- Sound is not as muscular and beefy as Draug2 which I didn't mind initially but after a while, I yearned for a meatier sound.. 
- The details were like perfectly etched out but I found myself preferring a more filled out tone. 
- It's wayyyy better than stock SPC cable which cannot even compare. 

So conclusion for me was... it's a better cable for more details but the sound won't flesh out as much and while that would work with something already beefy like HD650, for my ears, I preferred the Draug 2 and I was willing to take the hit in technicalities. 

Today I use Draug 2 with my HD800 Cork modded with SDR and I just bought the Draug 2 C. I'll be comparing them for sure. 

I owned Arcane and Silvergarde at one stage but they were for HE560 and HE1000 respectively. Both are sold now and I never got to try them with the HD800. Arcane was sounded REALLY REALLY smooth and nice on the HE560.


----------



## thecrow

TokenGesture said:


> Thanks for the detailed response @thecrow !  I have the Silvergarde for my Z1R and highly enjoy it.  Conventional wisdom on HD800 suggests Draug BUT the Hugo 2 is making it sound great with stock cables... decisions decisions ... wish I could demo this stuff, LOL


If you already have the silvergarde for the z1r then i would buy a silvergarde headphone adapter (hd800 to z1r) for not too much (as opposed to needing to outlay for an entirely new cable


----------



## thecrow

I would not be too keen to recommend the silvergarde if you are having sone issues with the highs if the hd800 as is. If youre not then it takes detail to another level. 

I always thought the stockcable was a great middle of the road crowd friendly cable. Doesn't break any records but doesnt do much wrong either


----------



## deafdoorknob

hi @TigzStudio  i have a few questions:

what is the current production lead time? 

for fitear iems:-
do you use straight or angled fitear connectors (earpiece side)? 

memory wire or pre-shaped with heatshrink? 

are you able to make iem cables for sony ex1000/mdr-7550 which uses proprietary connectors? 

much thanks


----------



## Marco_tam

I did shoot Trevor a PM as well as contact him via the form on his site for some recommendation but haven't got any reply. I guess he must be super busy these days...

Let's hope he replies soon!!


----------



## TigzStudio

PMs sent Deaf and Marco, will check to see if I missed any emails soon as well.


----------



## Marco_tam

TigzStudio said:


> PMs sent Deaf and Marco, will check to see if I missed any emails soon as well.



Trevor,
I have sent you another note via the contact form a while ago. See if you got it.

Thanks


----------



## atsq17

Just received my Draug V2C for my modded HD800. Initial thoughts are... it's awesome. I just get lost in the music. 

I'll do some proper A-B testing with Draug 2 (which I already had and loved) when I am free to verify what the differences are.


----------



## thecrow

atsq17 said:


> Just received my Draug V2C for my modded HD800. Initial thoughts are... it's awesome. I just get lost in the music.
> 
> I'll do some proper A-B testing with Draug 2 (which I already had and loved) when I am free to verify what the differences are.


Please do - Looking forward to the comparison


----------



## asquare3376

Zoetic for Z1R / Z7 .. Awesome craftsmanship by Trevor & team. Thank you!!!


----------



## thecrow

asquare3376 said:


> Zoetic for Z1R / Z7 .. Awesome craftsmanship by Trevor & team. Thank you!!!


Nice

What colour is the sleeve and which splitter was used?


----------



## asquare3376

thecrow said:


> Nice
> 
> What colour is the sleeve and which splitter was used?


Black/Dark Grey herring pattern sleeve with Stealth Matte Black splitter


----------



## thecrow

asquare3376 said:


> Black/Dark Grey herring pattern sleeve with Stealth Matte Black splitter


Thanks


----------



## Muataz

I'd like to order DRAUG 2 > Mr.speaker Aeon


*How long it will take to ship it ?*


----------



## Muataz

asquare3376 said:


> Zoetic for Z1R / Z7 .. Awesome craftsmanship by Trevor & team. Thank you!!!


How long it took to receive your nice cable ?


----------



## devilboy

I have a Burson Conductor v2+.  I'm currently using Hifiman HE400i but plan on getting Ether Flow or possibly Elear or Audeze.
Could anyone recommend a Norne cable for any of those headphones?  I sit on the other end of the room so it has to be 18 feet long. Lol.
So obviously price is an issue.


----------



## thecrow

devilboy said:


> I have a Burson Conductor v2+.  I'm currently using Hifiman HE400i but plan on getting Ether Flow or possibly Elear or Audeze.
> Could anyone recommend a Norne cable for any of those headphones?  I sit on the other end of the room so it has to be 18 feet long. Lol.
> So obviously price is an issue.


18 foot = ouch ($)


----------



## devilboy

I know. I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## thecrow

devilboy said:


> I know. I'm not looking forward to it.


well i have the lcd2 and about to order the silvergarde 2 for that and my hd800

however i'm not too sure whether the elear is best suited with a copper or silver cable. if copper then choose that headphone if you feel that the audeze needs silver 

trevor i think would be worth chatting to in case he has some "tricks" up his sleeve

i have always found him very helpful


----------



## 471724

Can anyone give me their impressions of the comparison of the sound of the Solv x as compared to the Vanquish? I assume the Solv x is better, but how much and in what ways? I'm trying to decide between the two, for my HiFiMan HE1000 V2. With the stock cable these phones sound a little smeared and overbright in the upper midrange/lower treble.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

devilboy said:


> I have a Burson Conductor v2+.  I'm currently using Hifiman HE400i but plan on getting Ether Flow or possibly Elear or Audeze.
> Could anyone recommend a Norne cable for any of those headphones?  I sit on the other end of the room so it has to be 18 feet long. Lol.
> So obviously price is an issue.


I have the ether C flow and the Draug 2c is a great match, it adds worm bass and resonates real well


----------



## foshow

Hi Trevor, sent you a PM.


----------



## Slim1970

What's a good cable for the Sony Z1R's?


----------



## proedros

@TigzStudio  can i ask if you can reterminate a 2-pin cable with zx2 trrs into sony 4.4 termination ?

if so , how long would it take (excluding shipping to/from times) ?

thank you


----------



## TigzStudio

Proedros:  pm sent

_to all:  
I am working on catching up on emails, almost there.  This past weekend I was mostly out of office, as such reply was a bit slower recently.  
Thanks to all for the patience, please send me an email me if you have status request or any other request._


----------



## Chin Chew Choon

hi all, i just ordered the new solv X (model 2) from trevor. excellent customer service from him. he made the effort to explain the new Solv X2 and best recommendation for the cable sleeve.

the Solv X 2 will be for my beyerdynamics T1 (2nd Gen) connected to my beyer A20 amp to Aune X1s (DAC) to PC.  i have no idea what to expect as this will be my first cable from trevor.  hope it sound nice.


----------



## kydu

I am mighty impressed with Norne Audio!!


----------



## kydu

thecrow said:


> Hi. I love my silvergarde s with my hd800
> 
> However I've just bought the se846 this week and looking into the therium (4 or 8) and the silvergarde.
> I am still to play with the filters
> ...




Which one did you go with for se846? How is it?


----------



## thecrow

kydu said:


> Which one did you go with for se846? How is it?


Ive gone with the silvergarde. Latest update is trevor is expecting to ship it out this week.

Fingers crossed


----------



## thecrow (Aug 31, 2017)

kydu said:


> I am mighty impressed with Norne Audio!!


What cable is that?

Whats the red colour about? Ivw never seen that option. Looks great.

Edit: just saw the cable on the website. Whats it like?


----------



## kydu (Aug 31, 2017)

thecrow said:


> What cable is that?
> 
> Whats the red colour about? Ivw never seen that option. Looks great.
> 
> Edit: just saw the cable on the website. Whats it like?



I have the 8 core Vorpal iem cable. Not sure how it compares to anything but the stock cable, and the moon audio silver dragon. I will say it opened up the se846 perfectly. I am using spinfit tips and the white filter since 2 weeks ago. I've owned them for 2 months and stuck with the stock filter for as long as I could. So, sound improvement I am just now honing onto. I purchased mine used from a friend, but none the less at first they were all over the place sounding peaky and bass was weaker than stock cable, cymbals definitely bright, all of which made me rethink using the white filters and going back to the stock blue filters. However, yesterday as the hours passed slowly the sound leveled out and highs that were sharp tamed down. This morning 12 hours later, they sound intoxicating by all means. Like all good cables, they surely needed time to settle. Now I have a massive yet very defined soundstage, with bass articulating like no other, and cymbal decay is as good as I've heard in most reference full range speaker systems. I am very very happy, and these cables give me all the confidence to put Norne at the top of my list for future cable upgrades. This blew away the Moon Audio Silver dragon in every way, especially keeping things even, the Dragon over emphasizes the midrange and it drove me nuts.


----------



## Marco_tam (Sep 5, 2017)

Kudos to Trevor!!!
Excellent craftsmanship indeed!
The Draug is most definitely a great match for my Beyer T1


----------



## kino lau

kydu said:


> I have the 8 core Vorpal iem cable. Not sure how it compares to anything but the stock cable, and the moon audio silver dragon. I will say it opened up the se846 perfectly. I am using spinfit tips and the white filter since 2 weeks ago. I've owned them for 2 months and stuck with the stock filter for as long as I could. So, sound improvement I am just now honing onto. I purchased mine used from a friend, but none the less at first they were all over the place sounding peaky and bass was weaker than stock cable, cymbals definitely bright, all of which made me rethink using the white filters and going back to the stock blue filters. However, yesterday as the hours passed slowly the sound leveled out and highs that were sharp tamed down. This morning 12 hours later, they sound intoxicating by all means. Like all good cables, they surely needed time to settle. Now I have a massive yet very defined soundstage, with bass articulating like no other, and cymbal decay is as good as I've heard in most reference full range speaker systems. I am very very happy, and these cables give me all the confidence to put Norne at the top of my list for future cable upgrades. This blew away the Moon Audio Silver dragon in every way, especially keeping things even, the Dragon over emphasizes the midrange and it drove me nuts.



The Vorpal was a cable that I originally wanted to pick up but never got around to it. I just started grad school and after reading your comments I'd still like to get one in an 8 Wire...*cough...cough...Trevor*


----------



## Jozurr

Trevor I sent you an email with no response. Sent you a PM as well. Please respond when you can. 

Thanks


----------



## connieflyer

I have as well, but I think he is really busy at this time. So if you want one of his cables you may have to wait a little bit to hear from him, from what I hear they're well worth it.


----------



## vulcanprime

Trevor from Norne Audio is one of the best and was such a easy guy to talk to and he helped me out a first time purchaser of headphone cables way more than expected.

I originally purchased a Draug 2C for a Mr. Speakers Ether C and was so stupid that I thought the Y-connector was movable. So I literally shred some of the wire in my attempt to adjust the cable height. When I asked Trevor about this he said that he would replace the cable free of charge even though it was my fault entirely and even was gracious enough to throw in a extra cable on the house.

I even asked if it was possible towards the end of the build order to add a 4pin female adapter into a 1/4 plug as soon as he could make one and got it done at a discounted price.

Norne Audio has a customer for life and I am planning on further cable purchases with Norne Audio in the future.

All I can say is I have never heard such a difference with the Norne Draug 2C and I am looking at his Silvergarde 2 with eager eyes.


----------



## dnnaudio

Anyone using the Silvergarde w/ Sony Z1R? While very resolved and detailed I find it brighter than neutral. W/ stock cable the Z1R is quite warm and never thought this headphone can ever sound bright but w/ the Silvergarde it does.


----------



## seamon

dnnaudio said:


> Anyone using the Silvergarde w/ Sony Z1R? While very resolved and detailed I find it brighter than neutral. W/ stock cable the Z1R is quite warm and never thought this headphone can ever sound bright but w/ the Silvergarde it does.


Silvergarde cleans up the Treble, what you are hearing is a very transparent Treble, happened to my LCD 3 and 4 too


----------



## dnnaudio

Yes agreed it did clean up the treble quite a bit, but at the same time it seem to emphasize HF so that everything is spotlighted. Bass is great but there just seem to be too much energy in everything.


----------



## koven

got the Draug 2c incoming for my hd800


----------



## connieflyer

Let us know what you hear different on the 800's I have an email conversation on going with trevor about ordering on, just waiting for pricing to order one.  So far very high marks from most people.  Good luck


----------



## kydu

I cannot express how much the 8 wire changed everything! I am a Norne audio fan for life!!


----------



## Witcher

This arrived today. Wow... That cable quality!


----------



## songmic

Witcher said:


> This arrived today. Wow... That cable quality!



Mmm, I really dig that color. Is it Draug 2, or Draug 2C with Dark Copper option?


----------



## Witcher

songmic said:


> Mmm, I really dig that color. Is it Draug 2, or Draug 2C with Dark Copper option?


That's the Draug v2 with transparent black.


----------



## TigzStudio

Jozurr,
I will take a look and see if I can find your email now. 
I have replied in PM.



_To all:
working on getting email replies out right now, If I missed your email please let me know.
Thanks again to everyone for your patience and support here.  _


----------



## foshow (Sep 12, 2017)

Hey guys, please excuse my phone pix for this is the only cam I have for now but this is something I cannot NOT share to the head-fi community cuz I was astounded by it's presentation when I opened the package today.. the pix doesn't do justice, it actually looks so much better in real life.


----------



## Witcher

foshow said:


> Hey guys, please excuse my phone pix for this is the only cam I have for now but this is something I cannot NOT share to the head-fi community cuz I was astounded by it's presentation when I opened the package today.. the pix doesn't do justice, it actually looks so much better in real life.


Yes, having received my first cable from Norne yesterday, I was also taken aback to how well the packaging was done. I've ordered another 2 cables today.


----------



## songmic

Witcher said:


> That's the Draug v2 with transparent black.



So transparent black is not really black but brownish? It so, that's the color I want.


----------



## nico_g

Foshow: is this a Silvergarde 2 cable ?
Thanks for your answer.


----------



## foshow

@ nico_g: I believe it is and it sure looks so nice in person.. Kudos to Trevor for his top-notch workmanship.


----------



## Witcher

songmic said:


> So transparent black is not really black but brownish? It so, that's the color I want.


This colour is really cool. While it IS transparent black, direct light onto the surface reveals the cable at it's colour, though a little darker than usual. However, angle the cable away from your eyes, and you'll notice the farther ends of the cables getting blacker. It's almost as if it's a 2 tone effect.


----------



## sylr

kydu said:


> I have the 8 core Vorpal iem cable. Not sure how it compares to anything but the stock cable, and the moon audio silver dragon. I will say it opened up the se846 perfectly. I am using spinfit tips and the white filter since 2 weeks ago. I've owned them for 2 months and stuck with the stock filter for as long as I could. So, sound improvement I am just now honing onto. I purchased mine used from a friend, but none the less at first they were all over the place sounding peaky and bass was weaker than stock cable, cymbals definitely bright, all of which made me rethink using the white filters and going back to the stock blue filters. However, yesterday as the hours passed slowly the sound leveled out and highs that were sharp tamed down. This morning 12 hours later, they sound intoxicating by all means. Like all good cables, they surely needed time to settle. Now I have a massive yet very defined soundstage, with bass articulating like no other, and cymbal decay is as good as I've heard in most reference full range speaker systems. I am very very happy, and these cables give me all the confidence to put Norne at the top of my list for future cable upgrades. This blew away the Moon Audio Silver dragon in every way, especially keeping things even, the Dragon over emphasizes the midrange and it drove me nuts.



Hi Kydu,

I'm considering buying the vorpal as well but I am hesitating between 4 & 8 cables core. Trevor in all his wiseness suggested the 4 cables might be more comfortable due to being less stiff than the 8 core. 

How is your 8 core around the ear ? How comfortable this cable is to you (maybe compared to the stock cable of the SE846) ?

Regards.


----------



## Richsvt

I have both the 4 and 8 wire Vorpal. The 8 wire is very pliant. Never had a problem over the ear. It is somewhat heavier but I don't notice it. I think the sonic benefits of more conductors out-weighs (see what I did there?) the potential weight difference. Some may find no difference in the SQ differences but I seem to think I can hear it. If you have the money, the 8-wire is the way to go. Beautiful cable.


----------



## kydu (Sep 13, 2017)

sylr said:


> Hi Kydu,
> 
> I'm considering buying the vorpal as well but I am hesitating between 4 & 8 cables core. Trevor in all his wiseness suggested the 4 cables might be more comfortable due to being less stiff than the 8 core.
> 
> ...




I love it. The main reason I wanted to upgrade was due to the stock shure cables being very uncomfortable and the memory wire being annoying as hell. I was nervous this cable would be too beefy for the shure se846, but it is actually extremely comfortable and mangeable and lightweight. I wouldn't change a thing! Unless you'll be using it with glasses I don't see how the 8 wire could be an issue at all. I would however trust what Trevor says over anyone else, so if he says 4 is good enough I wouldn't worry. Good luck


----------



## Richsvt

8-wire Vorpal with My CA Jupiter


----------



## sylr (Sep 13, 2017)

All right, thanks guys.

One more question, Has anyone of you taken the 4 pin mini xlr male module as termination ?

I primary use my SE846 with my phone so I want the 3.5mm unbalanced classic jack but I would also like the 2.5mm balanced plug for my fiio X5 III. Therefor I thought this module was a good choice as I'm not that keen to have to use a 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm unbalanced adapter most of the time. So I browsed Trevor store to find for the adapters for this module and found :

4 pin mini-xlr to Hifiman TRRS 3.5mm (don't need that)
4 pin mini-xlr to 3.5mm unbalanced (need that but out of stock)
But no 4 pin mini-xlr to 2.5mm balanced

Thoughts ?

Regards.


----------



## seamon

Norne Silver cables have this house sound where it takes out as much plankton as possible.
Wires like SIlver Dragon V3 just don't compare


----------



## thecrow (Sep 18, 2017)

A bit of a write up on the silvergarde iem cable that i just bought for my se846 (cut and paste from my se846 thread post)

i received the norne silvergarde cable about a week ago.

I already liked the level of detail of the se846 and the balance it has includng the lower end.

The silvergarde has extended the top end. It has also lined up the bottom end so its not quite as forward or (overly) rounded like it is (that i also like) but the bottom end is there.

The detail has further improved and the sound is or comes across a bit cleaner by what has happened to the top and bottom end

In no way is the sound harsh or dry or grainy. This is not to be overlooked at all - a key attribute.

They are not at all as linear or bright as say the er4s but i would think they are well extended and pretty neutral with a little "musicality" and a small drop of warmth thrown in. So even though they are not grainy they may not suit all se846 users that want that (somewhat) accentuated bass

I think i will still be using the stock cable as well however at times for what that that gives. Two different sound options. I'm probably going to sell my er4s and use both these cables.

It's somewhat like other iems i demoed around $1k+ that had more of a neutral open sound but not quite with the open soundstage that they had due to the limiting soundstage of the se846, not the cable at all. I couldn't tell you for sure what they were at all - perhaps the westone range or jupiter, perhaps.

A great cable that has great extension, detail, cleanliness and balance and just as importantly no harshness at all.

I've been using the alo cdm with them


----------



## Witcher

I got new loot today in the mail!


----------



## commtrd

Loving my Therium with LCDi4. Sweet sound and eye candy too.

When I decide to go fully balanced can bet I will be getting Trevor to build me a Silvergarde.


----------



## Witcher (Oct 2, 2017)

commtrd said:


> Loving my Therium with LCDi4. Sweet sound and eye candy too.
> 
> When I decide to go fully balanced can bet I will be getting Trevor to build me a Silvergarde.


I'm very impressed with the Therium. I now feel like my XBA-Z5s are really being used to their full potential. The cable isn't that much brighter or bassier than the Kimbers I was using it with. But the way the Z5 now presents the sound is different. Things hit harder with more impact, the long notes sustain smoother, and surprisingly there's no loss of warmth moving from a full copper cable to a silver OCC cable. the instruments stand alone better now, and there's a bit more "space" between notes where there's supposed to be.

This now makes me wonder: how different would the Silvergarde be?


----------



## normie610

Witcher said:


> I'm very impressed with the Therium. I now feel like my XBA-Z5s are really being used to their full potential. The cable isn't that much brighter or bassier than the Kimbers I was using it with. But the way the Z5 now presents the sound is different. Things hit harder with more impact, the long notes sustain smoother, and surprisingly there's no loss of warmth moving from a full copper cable to a silver OCC cable. the instruments stand alone better now, and there's a bit more "space" between notes where there's supposed to be.
> 
> This now makes me wonder: how different would the Silvergarde be?



Sto wondering and hit that order button


----------



## Witcher

normie610 said:


> Sto wondering and hit that order button


Lol... slowly... I have a full silver Draug v2 coming for my Z1R. The wallet needs recharging.


----------



## normie610

Witcher said:


> Lol... slowly... I have a full silver Draug v2 coming for my Z1R. The wallet needs recharging.


If only the wallet can be recharged exactly like our phones


----------



## taetertot

Just got my Solv X cables for Alpha Primes. This completes my wonderful mid fi setup: Stoner Acoustics EGD, Cavalli Liquid Carbon, Norne Audio Solv X, MrSpeakers Alpha Primes.





I love the attention to detail, like how the logo on the connectors faces outward at a nice angle perfectly mirrored on both sides.

Haven't had a chance to listen to it, but the build quality is great and it's just beautiful. Trevor offers a red that perfectly matches the claret of the Alpha cups. I debated between black as the other color to mirror the Alphas, but I'm glad I chose the dark grey in the herringbone, I think the black would have made the cable too bold.

Solv X cable is wonderfully thin and light. I chose a wooden splitter and it has a very pleasing handmade look to it. Here is a closeup:



And Trevor is just awesome, conscientious, highly principled. He felt my order wasn't processed in a satisfactory fashion even though I was perfectly fine with it and he's going to some lengths to "make it up to me," even though I told him it's not necessary.


----------



## Richsvt

I think Trevor's work is superior. His expertise craftsmanship and his profession attention to detail (in matters from communication and taking care of the customer's ideals) are not easily surpassed. 
I wish I had more phones I needed cables for so I could get more Norne bliss, one feeds the other? Damnable hobby...

Cheers to you Trevor.


----------



## Richsvt

taetertot said:


> Just got my Solv X cables for Alpha Primes. This completes my wonderful mid fi setup: Stoner Acoustics EGD, Cavalli Liquid Carbon, Norne Audio Solv X, MrSpeakers Alpha Primes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have nearly the same cable on my HE-400i and it just wonderful. Excellent presentation.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Richsvt said:


> I think Trevor's work is superior. His expertise craftsmanship and his profession attention to detail (in matters from communication and taking care of the customer's ideals) are not easily surpassed.
> I wish I had more phones I needed cables for so I could get more Norne bliss, one feeds the other? Damnable hobby...
> 
> Cheers to you Trevor.


I feel the same way about Trevors cables  LOL


----------



## taetertot

So the Solv X. When I ordered these I expected a marginal improvement, maybe even barely perceptible. I had tried some other (less expensive) custom cables and that was my experience. And I know there's folks who say expensive cables are not worth it.

But these Solv X cables, the improvement in sound is remarkable. It was evident from the moment I hit play. Everything just pops, with a lot more meat, without sacrificing any clarity or detail. Music sounds so much more _immediate_, if you know what I mean. I'm simply amazed.

Now I have to order the Draug, to see how those sound. Great thing about MrSpeakers phones, afaik they use the same connectors, so anything I order for Primes should work on Aeon or Ether, so I can go nuts on the cables.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

taetertot said:


> So the Solv X. When I ordered these I expected a marginal improvement, maybe even barely perceptible. I had tried some other (less expensive) custom cables and that was my experience. And I know there's folks who say expensive cables are not worth it.
> 
> But these Solv X cables, the improvement in sound is remarkable. It was evident from the moment I hit play. Everything just pops, with a lot more meat, without sacrificing any clarity or detail. Music sounds so much more _immediate_, if you know what I mean. I'm simply amazed.
> 
> Now I have to order the Draug, to see how those sound. Great thing about MrSpeakers phones, afaik they use the same connectors, so anything I order for Primes should work on Aeon or Ether, so I can go nuts on the cables.


I have the draug 2c on my ether c flows and the difference over my forza noir's was totally amazing


----------



## Jozurr

I own the Draugv2 for my Code-x headphones, and the difference between the Draugv2 and the Forza Noir/Hybrid and other cables I've tried so far is pretty apparent - The sound stage specially opens up with the Draugv2. I wonder how the Draug V2c compares with the DraugV2.


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys, I'm looking for a mid-priced cable for my cans (HE1000v1, LCD-X, HD800S). Sound-wise, looking for tonal richness, detail without sacrificing smoothness, and better soundstage and imaging/layering.

Previously using the Lazuli Reference but couldn't justify keeping it bcos I only listen to my desktop system occasionally. Considering Vanquish and Zoetic. Which would be better for my preferences? I used to like ALO Reference 16 which was an SPC/copper hybrid so I'm leaning a bit more to the Vanquish.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## taetertot

Richsvt said:


> I have nearly the same cable on my HE-400i and it just wonderful. Excellent presentation.




Speaking of HE 400is, I have a pair of those too, as does my brother in law. I want to get Norne cables for my brother in law but I wonder what would be best for Hifiman planars: Solv X, Draug, Vanquish, Zoetic?





Stu Paddasso said:


> I have the draug 2c on my ether c flows and the difference over my forza noir's was totally amazing




Ether Flows are my dream phones. But that price though.


----------



## connieflyer (Oct 10, 2017)

I have a quick question for those that have ordered cables before from norne, I  have ordered a draug V2, the new cable that they just got in, and was wondering when the order is complete ,do they send a tracking or do they send the cable out and it just shows up or do they send an email notification that they're shipping. Thank you


----------



## Astral Abyss

connieflyer said:


> I have a quick question for those that have ordered cables before from norne, I  have ordered a draug V2, the new cable that they just got in, and was wondering when the order is complete ,do they send a tracking or do they send the cable out and it just shows up or do they send an email notification that they're shipping. Thank you


You should get a tracking number.  But if your order shows complete and nothing is happening, it may be a bug in the system.  That happened to me so you'll want to make sure you notify him of the error if that's the case.


----------



## connieflyer

Thank you for your reply, I will stay on top of it on my end thanks again


----------



## TigzStudio

connieflyer said:


> Thank you for your reply, I will stay on top of it on my end thanks again



connieflyer, please shoot me a PM (or email via site contact form) with your order number and I will check for you
and send you an update in email asap.  


To all else, thank you as always for the patience.
Been doing my best to get to all emails as quickly as possible recently.  


Further thanks to all for your posts and feedback, always truly appreciated.


----------



## connieflyer

Have the information now thank you


----------



## taetertot

Trying to get some sense of why the Solv X (silver cores) sounds so different from the stock cables (which are OFC). Is it simply a matter of faster transients?


----------



## felix3650

taetertot said:


> Trying to get some sense of why the Solv X (silver cores) sounds so different from the stock cables (which are OFC). Is it simply a matter of faster transients?



Cable geometry, conductor thickness, electric properties of the conductor material (impendance, capacitance and inductance) all play a role. In the end it all comes down to two main factors  concerning signal transmission in a given material: attenuation and signal phase. An ideal cable has 0 attenuation and a coherent signal phase, which means all audio frequencies are transmitted at the same time (without a frequency reaching your headphones faster or slower than the others) and with the exact same voltage (and current) at both ends of the cable.
Silver has different signal properties than copper (of any grade)


----------



## koven

How's the Therium 4 wire vs 8 wire ? Is the 8 wire kind of bulky for daily portable usage?


----------



## kingkikapu

felix3650 said:


> Cable geometry, conductor thickness, electric properties of the conductor material (impendance, capacitance and inductance) all play a role. In the end it all comes down to two main factors  concerning signal transmission in a given material: attenuation and signal phase. An ideal cable has 0 attenuation and a coherent signal phase, which means all audio frequencies are transmitted at the same time (without a frequency reaching your headphones faster or slower than the others) and with the exact same voltage (and current) at both ends of the cable.
> Silver has different signal properties than copper (of any grade)


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_of_electricity#Speed_of_electromagnetic_waves_in_good_conductors


----------



## felix3650

kingkikapu said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_of_electricity#Speed_of_electromagnetic_waves_in_good_conductors



Skin effect and non-linearity of the cable (at a material level, both inside and outside) affect timing of the signal at a given frequency (and that timing is correlated with phase too). Our brain is sensible to these small scale variations and we percieve these differencies as more air, soundstage and/or bright/dark to name a few in audiophile terms. That is a good reason why we try and build cables as close as possible to ideal.
If you solder two different cables together, let's say a mix of pure silver and copper and send a signal through both of them, what would be the speed of signal propagation for a given frequency at the end of both cables? It's not that simple unfortunately for us 
That formulae is the speed at which an EM wave enters the conductor but not the signal propagation speed of the conductor, per the Wikipedia article _"This velocity is the speed with which electromagnetic waves penetrate into the conductor and is not the drift velocity of the conduction electrons."_


----------



## kino lau

koven said:


> How's the Therium 4 wire vs 8 wire ? Is the 8 wire kind of bulky for daily portable usage?



The 8 wire isn't bulky at all.


----------



## Witcher

Richsvt said:


> I think Trevor's work is superior. His expertise craftsmanship and his profession attention to detail (in matters from communication and taking care of the customer's ideals) are not easily surpassed.
> I wish I had more phones I needed cables for so I could get more Norne bliss, one feeds the other? Damnable hobby...
> 
> Cheers to you Trevor.


Yeah... I’m actually hunting for another can just to get another Norne cable. LOL!


----------



## koven

kino lau said:


> The 8 wire isn't bulky at all.



Have any pics of your Andro w/ the Silvergarde vs 8 Wire Therium?


----------



## chefboyarlee (Oct 18, 2017)

Up until now Zach at ZMF was my favorite to order from.  Trevor has now taken up the top spot.  Norne cables are amazing yes, but Trevor's customer service is bar none the best in the industry.  I have ordered Therium to Draug2 to Draug 2C to almost the Eternus.  I say almost because after 2 dozen emails back and forth we made a gentleman’s  agreement that I would send him the money and he would ship the eternus when my backordered cans shipped.  I instead purchased a used Norne custom silver set of cables AT HIS RECOMMENDATION instead of buying the cable I had already agreed to buy.  He said it was a better cable at a much lower price.  He really does this for the love of his craft and for the love of hifi NOT purely to make money like others in the industry.  He sacrificed this one sale for MANY more in the future.  Bravo Trevor!


----------



## connieflyer

Trevor, just received the Draug 2 for my Senn 800 today, and I must say, that the workmanship is top of the mark.  Beautiful braid and the presentation box and sleeves were a real treat. However, that being said, it was the increase in performance that made me a believer.  I was hoping from what I have read here and elsewhere, and hearing from a member here that has a Senn 800 also, that there would be at least a noticeable increase in clarity, but this is beyond what I would have thought possible.  Was shopping other headphones, but have ended that, these phones are performing to my satisfaction now.  I can not thank you enough.  Great job, and highly recommend your work.


----------



## emptymt

btw guys how long does it take for re-termination work? I'm trying to rush anyone but just want to get some picture on the duration, thx


----------



## TigzStudio

emptymt said:


> btw guys how long does it take for re-termination work? I'm trying to rush anyone but just want to get some picture on the duration, thx



PM sent


----------



## TigzStudio

Thank you very much guys for your support and for taking the time to post, I appreciate it.  


update to all :  
 I am trying to get replies to all remaining emails right now and by tomorrow morning.  Please feel free to resend any email to me if for some reason you did not get a reply within 24 hours.


----------



## Bluess

So, I received a draugh V2C today after almost 3 weeks of wait. The quality is out of this world. Just simply fantastic. 
The service is one of the best I ever had.
Thanks Trevor and the team  You guys made my day.


----------



## Slim1970

Bluess said:


> So, I received a draugh V2C today after almost 3 weeks of wait. The quality is out of this world. Just simply fantastic.
> The service is one of the best I ever had.
> Thanks Trevor and the team  You guys made my day.


Amazing setup. What color is that? I just might have to get that cable for my D7200’s. How does that cable sound with the X7 MKII? What sonic benefits have you noticed over the stock cable, i.e. is the treble improved?


----------



## Bluess

Slim1970 said:


> Amazing setup. What color is that? I just might have to get that cable for my D7200’s. How does that cable sound with the X7 MKII? What sonic benefits have you noticed over the stock cable, i.e. is the treble improved?


It's transparent black. I can't give the proper impression yet. But one thing I immediately notice is that it makes the bass has much better control and the mid range is so much sweeter compare to the lack luster mid range in the original cable.


----------



## Bluess

I always find the d7200 mid range quite subtle and lackluster but this cable solves it all. I just love my D7200 more


----------



## Slim1970 (Oct 27, 2017)

Bluess said:


> It's transparent black. I can't give the proper impression yet. But one thing I immediately notice is that it makes the bass has much better control and the mid range is so much sweeter compare to the lack luster mid range in the original cable.





Bluess said:


> I always find the d7200 mid range quite subtle and lackluster but this cable solves it all. I just love my D7200 more


If this cable improves the midrange and tightens up the bass that’s a win in my book already. If it adds just the slightest improvement in the treble as well I’m all in. The D7200’s is a great headphone and this cable seems to improve them.


----------



## Witcher (Oct 27, 2017)

@Bluess  That's trans black right? How come yours looks darker than mine? LOL






Maybe it's the lighting.


----------



## Bluess

Slim1970 said:


> If this cable improves the midrange and tightens up the bass that’s a win in my book already. If it adds just the slightest improvement in the treble as well I’m all in. The D7200’s is a great headphone and this cable seems to improve them.


I don't know how to describe it but the treble is definitely better I need more time to listen to it to give a proper impression, everything just go so well right now.
 One another thing i notice is Viper effects which I always turn off on X7II are now actually sound really nice with this one.


----------



## Bluess

Witcher said:


> @Bluess  That's trans black right? How come yours looks darker than mine? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is exactly like yours. It's the lighting LOL


----------



## Witcher

Bluess said:


> Mine is exactly like yours. It's the lighting LOL


lol! but that colour is very hard to explain to those who haven't seen it. certain angles makes it look black, others, smokey grey, then the bronze. It's so 3D, it's awesome!


----------



## whirlwind (Oct 27, 2017)

I will be ordering a ZMF Atticus soon, was thinking about getting a cable from Trevor as I love the Norne Draug 2 on my HD800.

Any suggestions from anyboody who has a cable from Trevor and the Atticus ?
I also own the ZMF Ori, so being able to use this cable with both headphones will be a huge plus.

I will be listening with tubes on these two amps.
Suggestions will be much appreciated.


----------



## Bluess

whirlwind said:


> I will be ordering a ZMF Atticus soon, was thinking about getting a cable from Trevor as I love the Norne Draug 2 on my HD800.
> 
> Any suggestions from anyboody who has a cable from Trevor and the Atticus ?
> I also own the ZMF Ori, so being able to use this cable with both headphones will be a huge plus.
> ...



For me, I would get both the draugh and solvx. Different tastes for different music


----------



## Thenewguy007

Bluess said:


> So, I received a draugh V2C today* after almost 3 weeks of wait*. The quality is out of this world. Just simply fantastic.
> The service is one of the best I ever had.
> Thanks Trevor and the team  You guys made my day]



ONLY 3 weeks?

Has the queue dropped off that much that orders can now be shipped within a months time?


----------



## whirlwind

Bluess said:


> For me, I would get both the draugh and solvx. Different tastes for different music




Care to report you findings of each cable, if you have heard both...also what headphones did you use.
Thanks.


----------



## thecrow (Oct 27, 2017)

whirlwind said:


> I will be ordering a ZMF Atticus soon, was thinking about getting a cable from Trevor as I love the Norne Draug 2 on my HD800.
> 
> Any suggestions from anyboody who has a cable from Trevor and the Atticus ?
> I also own the ZMF Ori, so being able to use this cable with both headphones will be a huge plus.
> ...


If it suits your budget (ie about 2x cost of the draug) to chat to trevor about his silver cable options.

He had the silvergarde s2 on his website but they recently disappeared. I had his silvergarde with my hd800 and it was great in my set up. I am looking to come back to the new version - s2 - for my hd800, lcd2 and elears (buy buying adapters to use with those too). I currently have his silvergarde for my se846

It has great extension and clarity. Well priced compared to other more expensive cables (that ive never heard) and better sounding than the silver dragon i briefly heard that i found too drier and inferior. I found the silvergarde with my hd800 had great clarity with a tight bottom end and i guess a bit of a thick sound overall, ie not thin


----------



## whirlwind

thecrow said:


> If it suits your budget (ie about 2x cost of the draug) to chat to trevor about his silver cable options.
> 
> He had the silvergarde s2 on his website but they recently disappeared. I had his silvergarde with my hd800 and it was great in my set up. I am looking to come back to the new version - s2 - for my hd800, lcd2 and elears (buy buying adapters to use with those too). I currently have his silvergarde for my se846
> 
> It has great extension and clarity. Well priced compared to other more expensive cables (that ive never heard) and better sounding than the silver dragon i briefly heard that i found too drier and inferior. I found the silvergarde with my hd800 had great clarity with a tight bottom end and i guess a bit of a thick sound overall, ie not thin




Thanks much...I will just get a hold of Trevor once I am ready to order


----------



## Bluess (Oct 28, 2017)

whirlwind said:


> Care to report you findings of each cable, if you have heard both...also what headphones did you use.
> Thanks.


I have not tried all of them so I cannot give you a proper response. However, with my experience I think these cable sounds different with different headphones and you may or may not like it. There's always a risk. But never was I regret buying one, because they always bring up the sound quality of the headphones. If not they're already out of business 
For the draugh, after 2 days of listening, I found that it brings everything alive for D7200. The bass still remain the same punch but with much better control, the mid sounds much sweeter, and the treble flying way up but not that much compare to the other 2. The sound stage remains the same though.


----------



## commtrd

Norne Audio Therium moderating the signal between Hugo2 and LCDi4... just sick. Audio bliss. Really.


----------



## dnnaudio

Have been enjoying a Silver draug with the Z1R and Hugo II. Great synergy, this cable is silky smooth natural with all the details top to bottom but never calling attention or emphasis. Quite the opposite of stereotypical silver cable. Listening is like a complete musical immersive experience. Initially I ordered the S2 w/c ended up not ideal match and Trevor graciously offered to swap with the Draug with fantastic result.


----------



## thecrow

dnnaudio said:


> Have been enjoying a Silver draug with the Z1R and Hugo II. Great synergy, this cable is silky smooth natural with all the details top to bottom but never calling attention or emphasis. Quite the opposite of stereotypical silver cable. Listening is like a complete musical immersive experience. Initially I ordered the S2 w/c ended up not ideal match and Trevor graciously offered to swap with the Draug with fantastic result.


I had the silvergarde and sold it with the intention of upgrading to an s2. However my systems sound has recently opened up due to an addition of an audience usb silver cable and i’m not sure which way to go with cables when i have funds again. 

Can you compare the s2 to the silver draug as you found it?

Thanks


----------



## dnnaudio

The two share more similarities than differences. For me the key aspect that made difference was the treble. The S2 is a touch more energetic in the highs than the Draug and in my case paired with the revealing Hugo II this created enough issue for my treble sensitive ears. Both cables are very accomplished but I felt the Draug was more sonically evenly balanced. If you prefer a lively presentation with kick ass bass you will love the S2. Despite my treble sensitivity it took me a while to convince myself to part with it and take Trevor's swap offer.


----------



## thecrow

dnnaudio said:


> The two share more similarities than differences. For me the key aspect that made difference was the treble. The S2 is a touch more energetic in the highs than the Draug and in my case paired with the revealing Hugo II this created enough issue for my treble sensitive ears. Both cables are very accomplished but I felt the Draug was more sonically evenly balanced. If you prefer a lively presentation with kick ass bass you will love the S2. Despite my treble sensitivity it took me a while to convince myself to part with it and take Trevor's swap offer.


Trevor's great like that

problem is the s2 was looking as my preferred option as i loved the previous version but now the usb cable has showed me, to my surprise, how closed my system was before with a generic (cheap) usb. It's like the new usb cable is doing a lot of the work the silvergarde was doing before - ie detail and clarity and extension. So now i'm worried the silvergarde might be too a little too bright/aggressive for my system using a hd800 (which is now walking a fine line) and hence the draug might suit me better in the top end...but i do like the bass kick the silvergarde has but that gain in the tight bass which i did love might be to the detriment of the cumulative aggressive effect of everything up high.

Overall i have really loved the nice rich tone of the silvergarde and it was in no way dry or analytical like another silver cable i had heard but my system has changed

ps i am dealing primarily with my hd800 and now also my elear and lcd2

i'm thinking the silver draug might be best when all things are considered, at least for the hd800....mind you that kick would be great for the lcd2...and the elear could work well with both

but i don't want two cables

thanks for your notes

ps i am loving the silvergarde iem with my se846 at the moment too


----------



## dnnaudio (Nov 6, 2017)

I am familiar w/ your HPs especially HD800, IMO the S. Draug will be better match. Especially you say your usb cable upgrade already considerably opened it up. The S2 might bring it over the boundary. Just keep in mind the Draug seem to be more delicate construction unlike the sturdy S2 hence may need a bit more care. Incidentally I also have the se846 w/ cable from DHC. Its like a mini Z1R.


----------



## thecrow (Nov 6, 2017)

dnnaudio said:


> I am familiar w/ your HPs especially HD800, IMO the S. Draug will be better match. Especially you say your usb cable upgrade already considerably opened it up. The S2 might bring it over the boundary. Just keep in mind the Draug seem to be more delicate construction unlike the sturdy S2 hence may need a bit more care. Incidentally I also have the se846 w/ cable from DHC. Its like a mini Z1R.


yeah that's the way i'm leaning. even though i'll have to forgo the bass of the s2. how did you fid the silver draug on bottom end? was it punchy at all?
can i also ask what your set up is?

i could be wrong but i'm thinking the upgraded cable (particularly the silver draug) may not have AS MUCH of an impact now that my sound is already better. there will be an additional element that the hp cable will bring but probably not as impacting...i'm thinking/guessing

how much would you say did the silver draug brig in to the sound?

i'm also thinking the s2 is probably the better of the two options for my lcd 2 and the silver draug i'm confident would be best for the elear

cheers


----------



## dnnaudio

Agreed the S2 will probably better match the lcd2. The bass of the Draug is just as impactful and full as the S2, except the S2 bass is more forward sort of in your face. But both slam and you wont feel lacking w/ either. My setup is ipod>cypherlabsDB>Hugo2>z1r.


----------



## thecrow

dnnaudio said:


> Agreed the S2 will probably better match the lcd2. The bass of the Draug is just as impactful and full as the S2, except the S2 bass is more forward sort of in your face. But both slam and you wont feel lacking w/ either. My setup is ipod>cypherlabsDB>Hugo2>z1r.


Thanks for that. Good to get that comparison on the bass. The silver draug looks like the one I’ll need for the hd800. I may need to eventually grab 2 cables. Ill see if i can get away with draug s on kcd2 though


----------



## Gym_Turtle

How flexible are the Draug and Solv X cable? Also, could anyone please tell me what’s different between the two?


----------



## gsr108

Hi Trevor can you check your email?


----------



## Phon@ix (Nov 10, 2017)

Ordered a Norne Audio Draug V2 for my LCD3 on Wednesday – Can‘t wait to test it


----------



## thecrow

Phon@ix said:


> Ordered a Norne Audio Draug V2 for my LCD3 on Wednesday – Can‘t wait to test it


Let us know how you go with it with the lcd3


----------



## Phon@ix

Of course I‘ll report my impressions. 

At the moment I‘m listening with a Sköll. It’s a nice cable but searched for an upgrade and I trust in Trevors advise to go with Draug V2 for an even better sound. 

P.S.: Very good customer service - super quick replies!


----------



## whirlwind

Will be ordering a Cocobolo Atticus on Friday.

A nice cable from Trevor will be my next purchase...not sure what cable to get, i will contact Trevor at a later date.
I have a Draug 2 for my HD800 and love it.


----------



## thecrow

whirlwind said:


> Will be ordering a Cocobolo Atticus on Friday.
> 
> A nice cable from Trevor will be my next purchase...not sure what cable to get, i will contact Trevor at a later date.
> I have a Draug 2 for my HD800 and love it.


Dont forget you can ask trevor for adapters to connect your hd800 draug to the atticus.....if you want to try a copper cable


----------



## runningwitit

I have an LH Labs V2+ Infinity/Revive combo and am using Aurisonics ASG 2.5 & 2.0's as my earphones. 

 Which of these cables will give me a super deep subbass rumble, as well as crispy clean mids/highs?

 Also, will keep all the instruments in their respective placement and not push anything forward?


----------



## runningwitit

Dead thread?


----------



## Gym_Turtle

runningwitit said:


> Dead thread?


Most likely just inactive, there’s only so much you can talk about cables for. From what I got from Trevor, the Draug V2 would “improve bass and soundstage” along with “a smoother upper frequency”.


----------



## runningwitit

Gym_Turtle said:


> Most likely just inactive, there’s only so much you can talk about cables for. From what I got from Trevor, the Draug V2 would “improve bass and soundstage” along with “a smoother upper frequency”.


Thank you!


----------



## Gym_Turtle

runningwitit said:


> Thank you!


No problem, Trevor also sells silver OCC Litz cables, but they’re only available through email.


----------



## A248652333 (Nov 17, 2017)

*Heho 

Like i promised, much too Late but finally i  arrived here in the Forum to make my
review for Trevor.

*
_*He*_* made for me The **silvergarde** s for iems version possible And 


I ve this now a good amount of Time now . 2 month ! *

*It is shared with *Alo Audio* International as dac And amp.


With Mostly Outside fidue a83 in ears.

And at Home sometime with mY Alpha Dogs from mrSpeaker when Not Listening to Nubert speakers nuVero 11 from Germany . 





Sooooooo To make it Short 

This Cable on Long term Is And will be a bargainer Upgrade, plus Waranty. I think ! 

The Quality Looks like a lifetime waranty for itself! Great !!

Nice transparent Plastic which u cant feel. After 10sec on ur Skin ! Nice tooooo 

But 
Best things 
Are that 

Its light without inears i would say Not Even 2€ weight. Or 1€? Its Crazy good !!! Nice Bonus i was Not aware of.


And finallY The The sound Tuning
With this Cable itsself ! |

Before that i heard with Stock Cables And some linum bax cables. 

Sooo 

It Makes The music Double louder at Same Volume just with making very  contrast richer sounds in just every Range . Low-high. 

dIfficult to discribe 

Beside that it made my inears shine like new fullsize headphones.
And in a blind test i  Never had a Chance to recognise The old fidues. With this new  caaaable.

Just because its 3-5times more Detail . And Double louder at Same Volume ! And something u cant discribe because all Sounds also more fluidly . Never heard so much  ! And beside that every aspect of Sound was improved... 

Soundstage, clarity , clarity!! , Instruments seperation , all things.
B a s s.

Some Other Plus Is The balanced to Single end 3,5 jacket Adapter . Great Quality . 

Photos Follow ! Soooooon.


Thank you  Trevor ! ! ! Its a eyecatcher Even ,tooo !


So much thank u , best Investment . 



Thank you for all The Music which Is coming Torwards me
   !
Regards from Germany







*


----------



## ahmed222

[/url][/IMG] Just got my Draug 2C for lcdx











Wait for the full burn of the cable to get the best performance,


----------



## felix3650

ahmed222 said:


> [/url][/IMG] Just got my Draug 2C for lcdx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats! Very tasteful config. Trevor's cables look and sound wonderful


----------



## runningwitit

That 


ahmed222 said:


> [/url][/IMG] Just got my Draug 2C for lcdx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cable does look good and probably sounds just as good as it looks! I can't wait to order mine for my ASG 2.5 iems!!!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

What’s the ideal cable for Utopia? I am considering Draug 2, Draug 2c, or a possible silver cable. Any insight?


----------



## felix3650

Liu Junyuan said:


> What’s the ideal cable for Utopia? I am considering Draug 2, Draug 2c, or a possible silver cable. Any insight?


The Utopia is a resolving monster and IMHO would benefit more from a silver cable. Trevor builds his silver configs in such a way that they don't present the typical "silver tonality" but get out of the way as much as possible


----------



## sahmen

Does anyone know if Norne Audio will have any special Black Friday/Holiday Season discounts for this year as they did for last year?


----------



## singleended5863

sahmen said:


> Does anyone know if Norne Audio will have any special Black Friday/Holiday Season discounts for this year as they did for last year?



I seems like they don’t have anything on sales for Black Friday!


----------



## sahmen

singleended5863 said:


> I seems like they don’t have anything on sales for Black Friday!



Well, actually they will soon. I just sent an e-mail query about this subject to Trevor and got the following response:

**********
Yes we will launch it tomorrow.
You will probably see the banner show up tonight, code available tomorrow. 

Entire site you can use a coupon code applied to your cart for 20% off.

Therium - 4-wire and 8-wire will have a special discount , which can also combine with the 20% off for higher discount.


Items below will be listed on the site

confirmed:
new Solvine
Draug Silver
new Draug 3 (copper occ litz)

possible:
25awg copper occ litz iem cable
Solv X2 listing 


other items:
new single side cable (3-wire, ribbon style cable)
some new adapters
preorder for new HD800 connector (Eidolic)

There will likely be some other things,
or specials on certain series that can combine with the savings.


Kind Regards,

Trevor


----------



## atsq17 (Nov 23, 2017)

Drool... eagerly waiting....

Any descriptions of differences/improvements etc?

I see the Draug v3! Waiting for others...


----------



## boxxi

sahmen said:


> Well, actually they will soon. I just sent an e-mail query about this subject to Trevor and got the following response:
> 
> **********
> Yes we will launch it tomorrow.
> ...



Wow I am terribly excited about the Draug 3 and new HD800 Eidolic connectors, they sound dope af. I have bought a cable from Norne previously and their customer service and build quality have been nothing short of excellent.


----------



## sahmen

boxxi said:


> Wow I am terribly excited about the Draug 3 and new HD800 Eidolic connectors, they sound dope af. I have bought a cable from Norne previously and their customer service and build quality have been nothing short of excellent.



+1 Agreed, about the quality of cables and service.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I’ll make that three who are absolutely pleased with Trevor’s work at Norne, he’s an artist!


----------



## TigzStudio

Sorry guys, I have been a bit inundated so my posts on here have been a bit slower. 
 I am trying to get to all emails and quotes right now.  
I took two days off for a change for Thanksgiving, but still managed to get some replies out (perhaps not all).  
  The other updates on the site for BF/CM should be up in some hours.  
Thanks to everyone for the patience on my email replies, very much appreciated. 
For questions on anything please just email me, I will be checking emails as often as I can in the next 12-24 hours.


----------



## ltanasom

Looking for a new cable for LCD-2F. 
Any advice whether I should get Draug 3 or Solvine?
Thanks


----------



## cans4dessert

I placed an order for a Solvine. Excited to try out on my LCD3F! I wonder how many people are getting the new Solvine.

I have a Draug2 on my HD800 and it toned down the hot treble very well and gave a lot more body to the bass. I wonder if one would see similar changes when paired with the LCD-2F.


----------



## ltanasom

cans4dessert said:


> I placed an order for a Solvine. Excited to try out on my LCD3F! I wonder how many people are getting the new Solvine.
> 
> I have a Draug2 on my HD800 and it toned down the hot treble very well and gave a lot more body to the bass. I wonder if one would see similar changes when paired with the LCD-2F.


Actually, I have been using the Draug v2c for LCD-2F for almost a year with happiness.
Since Trevor releases Draug 3 and Solvine, it makes me wanna try his new cable but I could not afford both at the moment.
I then would like to have opinion from head-fiers whether which one I should go for.


----------



## Slim1970

What would be a good headphone to use the new Solvine cable with? A LCD-3 maybe?


----------



## TVeye

The Solvine don't have single 3.5mm TRRS connector listed in the termination menu.
Does it mean it can't be terminated by this connector?


----------



## TigzStudio

TVeye said:


> The Solvine don't have single 3.5mm TRRS connector listed in the termination menu.
> Does it mean it can't be terminated by this connector?



It can, just for some reason that option was not activated in the drop down.  I will make sure it gets added soon.


----------



## TVeye

Solvine just ordered.


----------



## kino lau

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I was hoping for a new big fat cable that'd fit MMCX connectors. Solvine would fit OK wouldn't it? (jk)


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Just emailed Trevor about which cable he'd recommend for Utopia. Almost ordered Draug 3 but hesitated.


----------



## Panoyski

Just ordered a 10ft Draug Silver for my HEK. After reading about Trevor's silver offerings for more than a year I'm super duper excited to hear itfor myself and add my thoughts about it here. But then I think it would not be any different from the others.

The waiting and anticipations begins now...


----------



## yle.coyote

Ditto!  Ordered for a new pair of LCD-2s, Aniticipation....

Draug Silver - equiv. 4x20awg - 24-wire - Tri multi-conductor (cotton cores) - Flagship headphone cable 
options: 
- 5 foot length 
- Audeze LCD-2 (Eidolic rhodium mini-xlr, silver/silver carbon barrel) 
- Eidolic 1/4" (Rhodium plated, silver/silver carbon barrel)


----------



## thecrow

yle.coyote said:


> Ditto!  Ordered for a new pair of LCD-2s, Aniticipation....
> 
> Draug Silver - equiv. 4x20awg - 24-wire - Tri multi-conductor (cotton cores) - Flagship headphone cable
> options:
> ...


I’ m planning on doing the same for my lcd 2 and elear in the new year. Let me know how it sounds


----------



## whirlwind

cans4dessert said:


> I placed an order for a Solvine. Excited to try out on my LCD3F! I wonder how many people are getting the new Solvine.
> 
> I have a Draug2 on my HD800 and it toned down the hot treble very well and gave a lot more body to the bass. I wonder if one would see similar changes when paired with the LCD-2F.




When I have enough funds saved up, I may be going to try the new Solvine for my incoming ZMF Atticus.


----------



## kanon14

Just received my Draug v3 today. Absolutely loving it. I ordered the Draug v2c about a month ago, and at that time the lead time should be about 1.5 - 2 weeks. I waited for about three weeks and still haven't received a shipping confirmation so I emailed Trevor and he promptly replied. He even asked if I'd like to upgrade to the new Draug v3 cable as it just came out, and finally the cable arrived today.


----------



## dnnaudio

You will not be disappointed

Ipod > cypherlabs DB > Hugo 2 > Silver Draug > Z1R



Panoyski said:


> Just ordered a 10ft Draug Silver for my HEK. After reading about Trevor's silver offerings for more than a year I'm super duper excited to hear itfor myself and add my thoughts about it here. But then I think it would not be any different from the others.
> 
> The waiting and anticipations begins now...


----------



## ctaxxxx

dnnaudio said:


> You will not be disappointed
> 
> Ipod > cypherlabs DB > Hugo 2 > Silver Draug > Z1R



How is it with the Z1R? I ended up going for the Solvine due to the much higher cost of going pure silver. Maybe in the future when I get the Focal Clear.


----------



## Richsvt

I love Trevor's cables. They are such a work of art. Could someone post a picture of the Silver Draug? I've seen it on the website but would be nice to see one in the wild...


----------



## dnnaudio

The silver draug is excelent match w/ the Z1R. I also tried the S2 also very good especially if you wish livelier presentation. Silver draug is very resolving but same time so smooth nothing like stereotypical silver cable.



ctaxxxx said:


> How is it with the Z1R? I ended up going for the Solvine due to the much higher cost of going pure silver. Maybe in the future when I get the Focal Clear.


----------



## ctaxxxx

dnnaudio said:


> The silver draug is excelent match w/ the Z1R. I also tried the S2 also very good especially if you wish livelier presentation. Silver draug is very resolving but same time so smooth nothing like stereotypical silver cable.



Is the S2 the Solv X Series? I may not mind the livelier presentation, especially if it's cheaper. I figured Draug (copper) would be for smoothing over the treble. How does the bass compare?


----------



## thecrow

ctaxxxx said:


> Is the S2 the Solv X Series? I may not mind the livelier presentation, especially if it's cheaper. I figured Draug (copper) would be for smoothing over the treble. How does the bass compare?


S2 is the silvergarde 2. Tight punchy bass


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Panoyski said:


> Just ordered a 10ft Draug Silver for my HEK. After reading about Trevor's silver offerings for more than a year I'm super duper excited to hear itfor myself and add my thoughts about it here. But then I think it would not be any different from the others.
> 
> The waiting and anticipations begins now...



Did you have to email Trevor to get a quote and then pay? I don’t see it on the website.



Richsvt said:


> I love Trevor's cables. They are such a work of art. Could someone post a picture of the Silver Draug? I've seen it on the website but would be nice to see one in the wild...



Where did you see a Draug Silver on the website? I see only the Draug 3 and the Solvine.


----------



## sahmen

Liu Junyuan said:


> Did you have to email Trevor to get a quote and then pay? I don’t see it on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see a Draug Silver on the website? I see only the Draug 3 and the Solvine.


So far only the image of the Draug Silver is available on the site. The image is in the same spot as the main Black Friday banner on main front page, although it is the fourth sliding/banner which appears in the sequence of banners when you scroll away from the Black Friday banner.


----------



## ctaxxxx

thecrow said:


> S2 is the silvergarde 2. Tight punchy bass



I only see that under IEMs. He can make them for headphones as well I'm assuming?



Liu Junyuan said:


> Did you have to email Trevor to get a quote and then pay? I don’t see it on the website.
> Where did you see a Draug Silver on the website? I see only the Draug 3 and the Solvine.



I emailed him asking about the same thing, and he said he's only taking orders through email for now. It was supposed to be up on the site, but I guess there were delays.


----------



## TigzStudio

ctaxxxx said:


> I only see that under IEMs. He can make them for headphones as well I'm assuming?
> I emailed him asking about the same thing, and he said he's only taking orders through email for now. It was supposed to be up on the site, but I guess there were delays.



Just for clarity sake: SG-S2 = fullsize only,  SG-S = ciem only  (sorry for the confusion, the naming scheme for full-size vs. ciem will change in the future).

Yes the DS is available email request only still for now.
I did not have time to get it listed but will extend for it. 
Working feverishly and non-stop to get stuff out the door, please email me for any questions or updates.

I will work to answer all remaining emails this evening as well.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Ok, Trevor has written a helpful reply to me with a quote. Now I must decide between the Draug Silver and the Draug 3 for the Utopia. Hitherto, people have suggested the Silver, on the persuasive pretext that it will be more transparent and resolving. My question is more regarding synergy. For example, the prevailing wisdom, it seems to me, is that a headphone such as the HD800 benefits from a good copper cable to tame the treble and more to the bottom end. Many people have said the Draug series is an amazing cable for the HD800, me being one of them, as I have actually purchased one for my HD800. 

Why wouldn't this be the same for the Utopia, which tends to lean toward the brighter side? Would I risk accentuating further the brightness by going silver? On the other hand, I am quite tempted by trying the Silver, as the prospect of even higher resolution, micro-detail, and etc. seems exciting. Thoughts?


----------



## thecrow (Dec 8, 2017)

Liu Junyuan said:


> Ok, Trevor has written a helpful reply to me with a quote. Now I must decide between the Draug Silver and the Draug 3 for the Utopia. Hitherto, people have suggested the Silver, on the persuasive pretext that it will be more transparent and resolving. My question is more regarding synergy. For example, the prevailing wisdom, it seems to me, is that a headphone such as the HD800 benefits from a good copper cable to tame the treble and more to the bottom end. Many people have said the Draug series is an amazing cable for the HD800, me being one of them, as I have actually purchased one for my HD800.
> 
> Why wouldn't this be the same for the Utopia, which tends to lean toward the brighter side? Would I risk accentuating further the brightness by going silver? On the other hand, I am quite tempted by trying the Silver, as the prospect of even higher resolution, micro-detail, and etc. seems exciting. Thoughts?


I easily prefered my silvergarde s2 over my draug 2 with my hd800. Thats not a criticism of the d2. That was due to my setup of my tibe wa2 amp which is quite smooth and silky and my musical preferences

I found i preferred the better detail, the tight but punchy bass and the highs were still kept in check in my system for me.

I am planning to go to the silver draug when i can in the new year. So it all depends on you and what you have.

Trevors silver cables, or at least the s2 that i had and the silvergarde iem that i h ave are great, if they may suit you, as i have never found them dry or sterile like you sonetimes get with other silver cables.

And trevor is pretty accomodating if its not quite right (ie his return/ swap policy)


----------



## Liu Junyuan

thecrow said:


> I easily prefered my silvergarde s2 over my draug 2 with my hd800. Thats not a criticism of the d2. That was due to my setup of my tibe wa2 amp which is quite smooth and silky and my musical preferences
> 
> I found i preferred the better detail, the tight but punchy bass and the highs were still kept in check in my system for me.
> 
> ...



Very helpful. I have an Eddie Current Zana Deux Super amp, which is likely less tubey than your WA2 yet still has a slight OTL veil. My DAC is the Yggy, which can be highly detailed and bright. Both make a formidable match for the Utopia.

Your comments have me intrigued on the Silver. Thanks.


----------



## thecrow (Dec 8, 2017)

Liu Junyuan said:


> Very helpful. I have an Eddie Current Zana Deux Super amp, which is likely less tubey than your WA2 yet still has a slight OTL veil. My DAC is the Yggy, which can be highly detailed and bright. Both make a formidable match for the Utopia.
> 
> Your comments have me intrigued on the Silver. Thanks.


And Im looking to go the silver draug now feels r my hd800 as my sound has changed since changing usb cable. So the slightly smooth silver draug, from what i have read about here, i think will suit me better. The s2 might be a little too vibrant/aggressive for me up high, but the bottom does kick nicely and overall the s2 i found had a nice touch of thickness (tone/weight) in the sound right across it. 

IF the silver works for your setup then they can be quite special. Silver draug or silvergarde s2.

Theres a few comments in the last few pages of members who have tried both options and discussed how they compare them


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Likely going Silver.


----------



## ltanasom

Have anyone got the new Solvine?
I have ordered it and am now waiting to hear Trevor's new cable.
Thanks.


----------



## cans4dessert

Whoever gets their Solvine, please please post your impressions!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I hope you guys can help me. I have a quote for the Draug Silver and am just waiting on Trevor for final step.

But until then, I have been really conflicted on the best splitter that would go with both the Utopia and silver cable aesthetic. Below are options. I first thought 2 would fit the black/red in the Utopia's outer screen best but then thought 11's black carbon fiber would match the black carbon fiber on Utopia's baffles. I now think 7 or 8 would likely be best based on pictures I've seen on this thread. It's actually hard for me to decide. Does anyone have any opinions on what would be most fitting?


----------



## ezekiel77

Liu Junyuan said:


> I hope you guys can help me. I have a quote for the Draug Silver and am just waiting on Trevor for final step.
> 
> But until then, I have been really conflicted on the best splitter that would go with both the Utopia and silver cable aesthetic. Below are options. I first thought 2 would fit the black/red in the Utopia's outer screen best but then thought 11's black carbon fiber would match the black carbon fiber on Utopia's baffles. I now think 7 or 8 would likely be best based on pictures I've seen on this thread. It's actually hard for me to decide. Does anyone have any opinions on what would be most fitting?


Strictly for my preference, nothing beats a black/red combo. 2 gets my vote.


----------



## Afghan Vet

Liu Junyuan said:


> I hope you guys can help me. I have a quote for the Draug Silver and am just waiting on Trevor for final step.
> 
> But until then, I have been really conflicted on the best splitter that would go with both the Utopia and silver cable aesthetic. Below are options. I first thought 2 would fit the black/red in the Utopia's outer screen best but then thought 11's black carbon fiber would match the black carbon fiber on Utopia's baffles. I now think 7 or 8 would likely be best based on pictures I've seen on this thread. It's actually hard for me to decide. Does anyone have any opinions on what would be most fitting?



I know this is a subjective thing, but I like #7 - silver with the black accent. I'm looking forward to your impressions with the new cable!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I’m a big Fan of #2, plus I think it ties the Utopia’s color scheme to the cable quite well. Also looking forward to your observations!


----------



## m17xr2b

thecrow said:


> easily prefered my silvergarde s2 over my draug 2 with my hd800. Thats not a criticism of the d2. That was due to my setup of my tibe wa2 amp which is quite smooth and silky and my musical preferences


I have the silvergrade s1 and the draug 2 with the HD800. I easily prefer the s1 in my setup. The draug 2 is a good upgrade over stock but the s1 is better in every way. I made several key upgrades recently on tubes and interconnects and I'm surprised that the difference between the draug and silvergrade is greater than before.


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Dec 15, 2017)

m17xr2b said:


> I have the silvergrade s1 and the draug 2 with the HD800. I easily prefer the s1 in my setup. The draug 2 is a good upgrade over stock but the s1 is better in every way. I made several key upgrades recently on tubes and interconnects and I'm surprised that the difference between the draug and silvergrade is greater than before.



It's good to hear this. It seems these voices liking silver with HD800s were conspicuously absent, as if Draug 2 would be the go-to HD800 cable. I love the HD800 with the Draug 2. And for the price-point it is not beatable. It's the failure on my part to even consider anything else that has really opened me up recently (I just committed to a silver cable for my Utopia, when I was sure it would be a copper Draug).

You have, though, a particularly amazing setup for the HD800 that would seem to thrive particularly well with what I understand the Silvergarde to sound like, punchy and more forward. The Stratus and Pavane is end-game territory for that transducer TBH.


----------



## m17xr2b

I'm only recently enjoying the silver cable on HD800. It took a lot of tube and cable rolling to get the right synergy between components. Before that the HD800 with the silver cable was treble hot and not really enjoyable. This is why I don't really sell any of my gear, you never know what combination hides waiting to be discovered.


----------



## thecrow

m17xr2b said:


> I have the silvergrade s1 and the draug 2 with the HD800. I easily prefer the s1 in my setup. The draug 2 is a good upgrade over stock but the s1 is better in every way. I made several key upgrades recently on tubes and interconnects and I'm surprised that the difference between the draug and silvergrade is greater than before.


Geez - i just realised that i have the budget/mini version of your set up. 

Wa2 and hex. I cant imagine how good the pavane might be considering i love my hex so much. 

I totally agree with what you said. 

The draug copper i think is a solid cable for the hd800 for most solid state set ups for people wanting a copper sound. The price is VERY good. 

I’m looking forward to picking up a silver draug in the new year. Need to gather a few dollars first post Christmas


----------



## Liu Junyuan

m17xr2b said:


> I'm only recently enjoying the silver cable on HD800. It took a lot of tube and cable rolling to get the right synergy between components. Before that the HD800 with the silver cable was treble hot and not really enjoyable. This is why I don't really sell any of my gear, you never know what combination hides waiting to be discovered.



That's kinda what I thought. Pavane into Stratus would really help with that. Both of those are good at taming the HD800s weaknesses without compromising its strengths, indeed letting them shine through. Stratus/HD800 is my end-game dream. 

My chain is Lynx AES16e into Sonic Frontiers SFD-1 SE+/Yggy into ZDS into Utopia. I would think this is slightly brighter than yours, but still well-controlled and synergestic. Utopia/ZDS combo is highly complementary. The ZDS throws a deep stage and has slightly forward mids; the Utopia's mids are arguably the most resolving of any headphone, yet they can be dry. The Utopia's staging is relatively small. You can see why they synergize so well. 

I think the Draug Silver will fit very well into this chain. The Draug Silver is supposed to be a smooth cable that is not bright, but which is more transparent than the copper Draugs. More than one person, beyond Trevor, reported this. I will post impressions (and of course pictures).


----------



## Lappy27

Liu Junyuan said:


> I hope you guys can help me. I have a quote for the Draug Silver and am just waiting on Trevor for final step.
> 
> But until then, I have been really conflicted on the best splitter that would go with both the Utopia and silver cable aesthetic. Below are options. I first thought 2 would fit the black/red in the Utopia's outer screen best but then thought 11's black carbon fiber would match the black carbon fiber on Utopia's baffles. I now think 7 or 8 would likely be best based on pictures I've seen on this thread. It's actually hard for me to decide. Does anyone have any opinions on what would be most fitting?


I was in the same position couple minutes ago before reading your post. At first, I choose the number 11 aluminium with carbon fiber inlay. But after looking thoroughly to all options, I chose Black with carbon fiber inlay. It will give a really nice contrast to the cable and match perfectly the Utopia's look IMO.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Lappy27 said:


> I was in the same position couple minutes ago before reading your post. At first, I choose the number 11 aluminium with carbon fiber inlay. But after looking thoroughly to all options, I chose Black with carbon fiber inlay. It will give a really nice contrast to the cable and match perfectly the Utopia's look IMO.



Pictures?


----------



## Lappy27

Liu Junyuan said:


> Pictures?


I just ordered it last night. It's the number 3. I think the all black and carbon fiber look will give a striking contrast in the middle of the cable and match the look of the Utopia perfectly IMO.


----------



## Themordent

Lappy27 said:


> I just ordered it last night. It's the number 3. I think the all black and carbon fiber look will give a striking contrast in the middle of the cable and match the look of the Utopia perfectly IMO.


The cable's aesthetics will likely satisfy regardless of what you choose.  With my Draug Silver I ended up trying out the new gunmetal splitter with a carbon fiber inlay thinking it would match with the gunmetal of the 4-pin XLR barrel; turns out the two shades of gunmetal don't quite match and furthermore neither of them explicitly go with the silver LEMO connector or the Utopia itself (other than the carbon fiber part).

Yeah, I still think it looks good.


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Dec 20, 2017)

Themordent said:


> The cable's aesthetics will likely satisfy regardless of what you choose.  With my Draug Silver I ended up trying out the new gunmetal splitter with a carbon fiber inlay thinking it would match with the gunmetal of the 4-pin XLR barrel; turns out the two shades of gunmetal don't quite match and furthermore neither of them explicitly go with the silver LEMO connector or the Utopia itself (other than the carbon fiber part).
> 
> Yeah, I still think it looks good.



How is the Draug Silver/Utopia pairing treating you?  Differences from stock?

I ended up choosing the chrome plated with black-fill logo (number 7), not the carbon fiber.


----------



## Fred Wang

Just received my Draug 3 today. Visually, it's absolutely stunning. I'm a little shocked by how flexible the cable is too. From first impressions, sound is good. Nice and clean with just a touch of warmth added. Really seems to take advantage of the planar-sounding bass on the Ether Flows and adds some "oomph" to the sound, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Themordent

Liu Junyuan said:


> How is the Draug Silver/Utopia pairing treating you?  Differences from stock?
> 
> I ended up choosing the silver aluminum with black logo, not the carbon fiber.


Hard to say whether any difference is because of the cable or the change to balanced audio (the main draw of ordering a custom cable for me).  The Utopia's known eccentricities never really bothered me to begin with, so of course I think it sounds good.

I'm not much for A/Bing things like this because confirmation bias is inevitable, but the form factor and looks are top-notch (no comparison with the massive, ungainly stock cable provided with the cans).  If you don't like the Utopia and are expecting the cable to swing you in the positive direction, it will likely disappoint.  Otherwise, it's fantastic.


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Dec 20, 2017)

Themordent said:


> Hard to say whether any difference is because of the cable or the change to balanced audio (the main draw of ordering a custom cable for me).  The Utopia's known eccentricities never really bothered me to begin with, so of course I think it sounds good.
> 
> I'm not much for A/Bing things like this because confirmation bias is inevitable, but the form factor and looks are top-notch (no comparison with the massive, ungainly stock cable provided with the cans).  If you don't like the Utopia and are expecting the cable to swing you in the positive direction, it will likely disappoint.  Otherwise, it's fantastic.



Thanks. I really appreciate your modesty in not exaggerating sound differences for the sake of it, refusing to imagine differences that are not there in order to justify a purchase. Perhaps since you have little experience with stock cable, you wouldn't know where the differences would begin (assuming there are differences) anyways. And you have admitted that.

I agree that expecting a cable to make an unlikable transducer into a likable one is an "exercise in futility." I make purchases of cables sparingly, and they are always the last element in the chain I address. With that said, a HP like the Utopia (or HD800 for that matter) exposes everything in the chain. In the HD800s case, for instance, selecting the proper source, DAC, and amp actually can make that headphone from unpalatable to unbeatable, particularly when combined with minor physical mods to the cups. The cable is just the last step, assuming the above are already addressed , should one have an issue with the stock cable.Thankfully, I already like the Utopia's sound; I love it, in fact: owned it since near launch. Although certainly my system could be further improved, I feel I have put a lot of attention into synergy that would work for my headphones within my budget. Now comes the cable.

My first thought when upgrading the cable was similar to yours: after dealing with the fire-hose of the stock cable for a year and some months, I'd prefer a more ergonomic option that at the same time would be a sonic upgrade and not eviscerate my wallet like a Danacable, DHC, or Kimber Axios--all of which no doubt are very good. I have purchased and so have heard what the Draug 2 could do with the HD800, corroborated by many posters in the community. I feel the reputation of the Draug 2's synergy with slightly brighter, thinner headphones was spearheaded mostly by @Wildcatsare1, back when the HE-560s were released. He brought the Draug 2 to a meet and had others listen, who then testified that it made a significant improvement on that slightly bright, thin, and platicky sounding headphone--which nevertheless had outstanding bass, speed, and detail. It was like a lower cost planar version of the HD800 but lacked the slight warmth and heft of the HD-500, which I owned at the time. I don't think it was entirely a secret, because obviously there was a first generation of the Draug. But it was less known to me until he made some serious postings on it on the HE-560 a few years ago. @MattTCG is another senior member who participated in these meets and still swears on Norne cables. From here, countless users posted on the obvious synergy with the HD800, with similar tonal characteristics as the HE-560, and the rest is history that is available on this thread.

Thus, my initial thought since buying them was getting the Draug 2 as an upgrade--no hesitation. Depending on recording, the Utopia can also be slightly bright compared to other headphones such as Audeze, despite its arguably unbeatable resolution in the mids, its masculine dynamics, and its Flash-like speed. Other expenses arose and had to put it off. When I was finally ready to commit, the Draug 3 was suddenly released (which would be and still is an absolute no-brainer). However, others drew my attention to the Silver. The sonic attributes of this cable, to be determined in my system, are purportedly dissimilar to that of other silver cables in that it will be smoother and less bright but at the same time more transparent and resolving than the Draug 3. A silver cable that is in the same vein as the Draug family (which has an impeccable reputation regardless of price), with a similar build, seems like less of a risk for me. I otherwise would shy away from silver with the Utopia. We will see!

So I am not expecting miracles, but I am pretty sure to hear at least some difference. Since I am very familiar with the stock cables' sound (I use an SE amp currently anyways), it shouldn't be too hard to make a comparison.

Slightly off-topic: the stock Utopia cable isn't bad; it's a well-made copper cable. And it is excellent if you want to listen far off from source/amp. It's just the weight that in the end got to me, especially when sitting near source/amp.

Any pictures of your Draug Silver you'd care to share?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Fred Wang said:


> Just received my Draug 3 today. Visually, it's absolutely stunning. I'm a little shocked by how flexible the cable is too. From first impressions, sound is good. Nice and clean with just a touch of warmth added. Really seems to take advantage of the planar-sounding bass on the Ether Flows and adds some "oomph" to the sound, if that makes any sense.



Care to share a picture of your Draug 3? Your description mirrors my sense of the Draug 2, but this should be even more transparent.


----------



## Lappy27

Liu Junyuan said:


> Thanks. I really appreciate your modesty in not exaggerating sound differences for the sake of it, refusing to imagine differences that are not there in order to justify a purchase. Perhaps since you have little experience with stock cable, you wouldn't know where the differences would begin (assuming there are differences) anyways. And you have admitted that.
> 
> I agree that expecting a cable to make an unlikable transducer into a likable one is an "exercise in futility." I make purchases of cables sparingly, and they are always the last element in the chain I address. With that said, a HP like the Utopia (or HD800 for that matter) exposes everything in the chain. In the HD800s case, for instance, selecting the proper source, DAC, and amp actually can make that headphone from unpalatable to unbeatable, particularly when combined with minor physical mods to the cups. The cable is just the last step, assuming the above are already addressed , should one have an issue with the stock cable.Thankfully, I already like the Utopia's sound; I love it, in fact: owned it since near launch. Although certainly my system could be further improved, I feel I have put a lot of attention into synergy that would work for my headphones within my budget. Now comes the cable.
> 
> ...


I used a 10 ft 8 conductors OCC silver for the last 10 months with my Utopia. Only listen to ghe stock cable at the dealer. Never care to compare as my multiples cables comparisons in the last few years lead me to know that I much prefer silver to copper. Soundstage, air, resolution and speed are much more improved. 

But there are two basics rules IMO to follow if you want to be satisfied with silver. 

1- The cable need to be at least 21 AWG or thicker to bring full body of sound and sufficient bass quantity. And a cable this thick made of silver is expensive. 

2- Burn silver cable at least 200 to 300 hours before judging his sonic performance. Things really smoothed out after hundreds of hours. 

The Draug Silver beeing of 20 AWG, we should have best of both world. Body of copper and resolution, air and speed of silver. 

Let me know your impressions when you got the cable fully burned in. I will do the same in couple of weeks when I will receive mine.


----------



## felix3650

Trevor's cables are excellent both from a construction and EM parameters. Although a cable can't add things that aren't already there, a good made cable can bring more of the original sound to focus.
I would call it more subconscious burn-in than cable burn-in. Your brain adapting to the "new" sound. The bass is there, just that the higher frequency spectrum has a slightly higher amplitude than the rest. Use an eq on a silver cable lowering the dB of the higher Hz and you'll feel the bass is still there


----------



## Themordent

Liu Junyuan said:


> Thanks. I really appreciate your modesty in not exaggerating sound differences for the sake of it, refusing to imagine differences that are not there in order to justify a purchase. Perhaps since you have little experience with stock cable, you wouldn't know where the differences would begin (assuming there are differences) anyways. And you have admitted that.
> 
> I agree that expecting a cable to make an unlikable transducer into a likable one is an "exercise in futility." I make purchases of cables sparingly, and they are always the last element in the chain I address. With that said, a HP like the Utopia (or HD800 for that matter) exposes everything in the chain. In the HD800s case, for instance, selecting the proper source, DAC, and amp actually can make that headphone from unpalatable to unbeatable, particularly when combined with minor physical mods to the cups. The cable is just the last step, assuming the above are already addressed , should one have an issue with the stock cable.Thankfully, I already like the Utopia's sound; I love it, in fact: owned it since near launch. Although certainly my system could be further improved, I feel I have put a lot of attention into synergy that would work for my headphones within my budget. Now comes the cable.
> 
> ...


Yeah, some headphones can scale up like mad depending on what you feed them.  I don't see Utopia as being one of them though, at least not to any great degree; it tends to do really well assuming everything you put in front of it is complementary and isn't complete garbage.

I spent a few weeks slumming it with the stock cable, and undesirable ergonomics aside I agree there's not much wrong with them.  And again, I hesitate to attribute changes in sound to the Draug Silver when I'm unable to decouple it from the accompanying improvement of balanced audio.  Doesn't sound overly harsh or sibilant to me, though (at least not any more than the Utopias already are), if that's what you're concerned about.

I'm a truly abysmal photographer (never had any interest in it whatsoever), but here's a quick phone picture I snapped.


----------



## thecrow

Themordent said:


> Yeah, some headphones can scale up like mad depending on what you feed them.  I don't see Utopia as being one of them though, at least not to any great degree; it tends to do really well assuming everything you put in front of it is complementary and isn't complete garbage.
> 
> I spent a few weeks slumming it with the stock cable, and undesirable ergonomics aside I agree there's not much wrong with them.  And again, I hesitate to attribute changes in sound to the Draug Silver when I'm unable to decouple it from the accompanying improvement of balanced audio.  Doesn't sound overly harsh or sibilant to me, though (at least not any more than the Utopias already are), if that's what you're concerned about.
> 
> I'm a truly abysmal photographer (never had any interest in it whatsoever), but here's a quick phone picture I snapped.


I have not yet heard the silver draug but the silvergarde s2 brought A LOT to the table when i had it with my hd800. It was unmissable in my setup (woo wa2 and metrum hex) and not confirmation of expectations or whatever some may call it. Personal preferences decide whether it is what one is after. 

So did the norne arcane (hybrid) but that one wasnt for me and my setup

At a local meet the focal utopia with the wa5 was one of the highlights. I have not heard the utopia much so my personal experience is very limited but there does appear to be a generally held belief that the utopia does scale well - but i personally have no views on that

My 2cents


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Sorry if this is off-topic: I had a couple sentences in my original reply that addressed Utopia’s scaling but deleted. It’s a complex matter. 

Unlike HD800 or HD6XX, the Utopia is capable of sounding great with very basic equipment, even a phone, at least initially. You can still get good results from the Senns on modest gear, but it is a straightforward fact that they scale very high. The Utopia is less straightforward since it’s baseline threshold sounds much better than the former off non-hi-fi equipment. However, the Utopia does reveal everything in the chain IMO, and careful selection of surrounding components that synergize well with it is essential for long-term enjoyment. It sounds fantastic out of a DAP. It doesn’t become an entirely different headphone like the Senns seem to do on high end gear. But I would think (haven’t tried) a significant cable upgrade would be discernable. 

Yeah, it’s hard to decouple the introduction of a balanced connection from sonic properties if the former was not available in the first cable. 

That cable looks beautiful BTW. Nice choice on the splitter too.


----------



## whirlwind

Has anybody heard the new Solvine with the Atticus ?

After listening to the Atticus for the last week...I think I may want to go this direction


----------



## runningwitit (Dec 21, 2017)

I just ordered the Silvergarde S in the two pin 3.5mm trrs version for my Aurisonics 2.5/2.0's. I believe the added current due to the wire size (disregarding the other factors), will take these ciems to the next level! My amplification is LH Labs V2+ Infinity/Revive, I'm hoping for a super dynamic sound after the cable has completely burned in. Larry at LH Labs really engineered some great sounding equipment, hopefully all excels!!

 Can anyone here tell me what their experience with the Silvergarde S?


----------



## bloodhawk

Placed and order for  the Eidolic HD800/HD800S connectors and its already shipped!! Damn Norne Audio is fast! Definitely coming back for a custom cable next month.


----------



## whirlwind

Anyone know the wait time for a cable at this point in time.


----------



## seamon

whirlwind said:


> Anyone know the wait time for a cable at this point in time.



Just ask Trevor


----------



## firegon

Norne cables look absolutely stunning and judging by what everyone says, they also improve the quality of the sound a lot.

My question is, has anyone tried any norne cables with T1v2? 
 I've browsed a few (well, *a bit* more than a few) pages of this topic and it left me with more questions than answers, draug v2 or v3, silver or copper - or maybe a completely different model ... and then choosing the right splitter  It's just tough.

I just want to neutralize or at the very least reduce the annoying echoing, without necessarily making it too much brighter or darker.
Obviously any positive changes in clarity, separation, imagining etc. are welcome, but as long as it deals with the echo, I'm happy to pay.


----------



## froger

I am envious of those who have gotten their cables/connectors fast. I ordered my Therium iem cable during Black Friday sale last year and a couple of connectors even earlier and I have yet to receive them. I wonder if the wait is normal and if anyone is in the same shoes as me.


----------



## BigAinCA

froger said:


> I am envious of those who have gotten their cables/connectors fast. I ordered my Therium iem cable during Black Friday sale last year and a couple of connectors even earlier and I have yet to receive them. I wonder if the wait is normal and if anyone is in the same shoes as me.



Ordered mine during the same period.  Have not been too worried about it yet as I do not know all the factors (demand, holiday time off, etc. ...)


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Dec 30, 2017)

firegon said:


> Norne cables look absolutely stunning and judging by what everyone says, they also improve the quality of the sound a lot.
> 
> My question is, has anyone tried any norne cables with T1v2?
> I've browsed a few (well, *a bit* more than a few) pages of this topic and it left me with more questions than answers, draug v2 or v3, silver or copper - or maybe a completely different model ... and then choosing the right splitter  It's just tough.
> ...



Best bet is to ask Trevor. My vote for the safest no-brainer purchase blind would be Draug v3.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

froger said:


> I am envious of those who have gotten their cables/connectors fast. I ordered my Therium iem cable during Black Friday sale last year and a couple of connectors even earlier and I have yet to receive them. I wonder if the wait is normal and if anyone is in the same shoes as me.



By "last year," do you mean 2016? If so, I'd send Trevor an email ASAP. If 2017, I'm sure he's working on it soon.


----------



## froger (Dec 30, 2017)

Yes, 2016. Sent quite a number of emails, got refunds and also replies on working on the cables and adapters. I understand that Trevor is swamped with orders. Just checking if it is the norm to wait for more than a year nowadays. I have been a customer since Norse audio days, but this wait will probably deter me from future order.


----------



## Thenewguy007

Liu Junyuan said:


> By "last year," do you mean 2016? If so, I'd send Trevor an email ASAP. If 2017, I'm sure he's working on it soon.



Yeah a year + wait time is completely normal. Trevor is a one man show & when he is backed up with orders, it takes a _long _time to complete.


----------



## thecrow

froger said:


> I am envious of those who have gotten their cables/connectors fast. I ordered my Therium iem cable during Black Friday sale last year and a couple of connectors even earlier and I have yet to receive them. I wonder if the wait is normal and if anyone is in the same shoes as me.


I’m guessing your order/emails have been “lost” in the system, since you’re talking 2016


----------



## TigzStudio (Dec 30, 2017)

froger said:


> I am envious of those who have gotten their cables/connectors fast. I ordered my Therium iem cable during Black Friday sale last year and a couple of connectors even earlier and I have yet to receive them. I wonder if the wait is normal and if anyone is in the same shoes as me.



PM Sent, we will sort out what happened here.
If there is any error on my end you will be fully compensated have no doubt.

To everyone I am working on a huge shipment of cables for this coming Monday-Tuesday, my goal is to try and
clear a very large chunk out. 
Please email me for status check with order number or if you have any questions at all.


_edit: to frogger you should have received a full refund, free cable + future discount actually for this particular error,
so I will make sure this free cable is on the way to you Monday.  _


----------



## TigzStudio

Thenewguy007 said:


> .. it takes a _long _time to complete.



Actually if there is anything past 2 months contact me asap via email or quick PM with order#, nothing should be waiting this long at all.
I am actually going through and double checking all orders in the system to make sure.  

By the time this coming week is concluded I am hoping to have most stuff cleared out actually, with the exception of the more recent 
orders.


----------



## Marco_tam

firegon said:


> Norne cables look absolutely stunning and judging by what everyone says, they also improve the quality of the sound a lot.
> 
> My question is, has anyone tried any norne cables with T1v2?
> I've browsed a few (well, *a bit* more than a few) pages of this topic and it left me with more questions than answers, draug v2 or v3, silver or copper - or maybe a completely different model ... and then choosing the right splitter  It's just tough.
> ...



I have! I am currently using the Draug v2 with my T1v2. Although I have not tried many cables other than the stock one, the improvement in sound quality is more than obvious. So with draug v2, you can expect a better clarity and imaging with a smoother performance on high frequency. With the stock cable, I often found it hard to bring out the music as if there was a block stopping the music from coming out. With Draug v2, everything is much better and the music can freely flow!
I guess with the new Draug v3, the SQ would be improved to the next level, compared to v2. 

If you are dying to reduce the echoing without changing any equipment in your system, I would suggest you stick with copper. Although good silver does not produce harsh sound (as Trevor has talked about this a couple of times), it will not give you a warmer sound than copper...so it's just a matter of preference!

Hope it helps!


----------



## ctaxxxx

So my Solvine Black Friday order was messed up, and I was offered a free upgrade to Draug Silver. Been listening to them over the weekend. I gotta say, it is a really impressive cable. It sounds smoother than both my Forza Claire Copper cable and Lavricables Ultimate Silver cable. Sounds larger too.The bass is the most surprising. It sounds as hefty as the copper with better speed/dynamic(?). I can see why this is an end-game cable. Sounds amazing with my Z1R. Can't wait to try it with the Focal Clear when I get the chance.


----------



## ltanasom

ctaxxxx said:


> So my Solvine Black Friday order was messed up, and I was offered a free upgrade to Draug Silver. Been listening to them over the weekend. I gotta say, it is a really impressive cable. It sounds smoother than both my Forza Claire Copper cable and Lavricables Ultimate Silver cable. Sounds larger too.The bass is the most surprising. It sounds as hefty as the copper with better speed/dynamic(?). I can see why this is an end-game cable. Sounds amazing with my Z1R. Can't wait to try it with the Focal Clear when I get the chance.


I am waiting for my Solvine as well.


----------



## ltanasom

ctaxxxx said:


> So my Solvine Black Friday order was messed up, and I was offered a free upgrade to Draug Silver. Been listening to them over the weekend. I gotta say, it is a really impressive cable. It sounds smoother than both my Forza Claire Copper cable and Lavricables Ultimate Silver cable. Sounds larger too.The bass is the most surprising. It sounds as hefty as the copper with better speed/dynamic(?). I can see why this is an end-game cable. Sounds amazing with my Z1R. Can't wait to try it with the Focal Clear when I get the chance.


From reading your post, I am really interested in Draug Silver.


----------



## runningwitit

ltanasom said:


> I am waiting for my Solvine as well.


I initially wanted to order a Solvine cable for my Aurisonics ASG 2.5/2.0's, but was later sold on the Silvergarde S cable. The description of sound characteristics are comparatively close between the Solvine/Silvergarde S to what I've read. 
I can hardly wait to see how the Silvergarde will change the now beautiful presentation I hear from my current rig! As it stands, when listening, I lust for more and more tunes. It's unbelievable how addictive this hobby can be!


----------



## mozilla77

I am interested to order Draug Silver. But the website only shown an image that is unclickable. 
Do I need to send an email to purchase?
Still debating with myself on copper vs silver for Utopia.
Thanks.


----------



## Lappy27

mozilla77 said:


> I am interested to order Draug Silver. But the website only shown an image that is unclickable.
> Do I need to send an email to purchase?
> Still debating with myself on copper vs silver for Utopia.
> Thanks.


I'm waiting for my Draug Silver for my Utopia too. You have to contact Trevor directly to order his flagship cable.

I currently use my Utopia with an aftermarket really high end OCC silver cable in 21 AWG. The trick with silver, is to have a sufficient thicker gauge to really benefit from it. Smaller gauge like 26 or 24 are not enough IMO to get full body satisfying sound. But with with 21 or bigger (Draug Silver is 20 AWG) gauge, you will get smooth, detailed, open and full sound with really good bass (quality and quantity). But it's more expensive for sure. . Monocrystal or OCC and the purity of silver is as important as the gauge also IMHO.


----------



## mozilla77

Wow thank you! This is super helpful. I think I will order Draug Silver to give it a try. I just hope it doesn’t have to be 2 months of waiting  In the mean time I will just try to source a decent enough cable. Can’t stand with the big heavyweight and long of stock cable.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Trevor is working very very hard, I can assure you. His dedication to making beautiful cables is unparalleled, a lone artist doing his craft. The man is working night and day to braid countless Draugs. I call for us all to give the man a "shout-out" for providing this best of options for purchasing after-market cables without blowing our wallets into tears.


----------



## Clsmooth391

Of all the retailers/manufacturers that I have dealt with, Trevor is probably the most genuine and he really takes pride in his work.


----------



## ltanasom (Jan 24, 2018)

I have so far purchased 3 cables from Trevor so far.
I can ensure you that Trevor is a great guy to deal with.
His cables look and sound great too.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Yep, Trevor is really awesome. No question the cables are worth it.


----------



## GrdironTrenches

Yeah the Norne owner is a good guy with on point products. They only cable manufacturer I'll go to


----------



## Clsmooth391

I sold my HD800 a while back to someone at work. I said I had an upgraded cable but he wasn't interested. Took the Draug 2 just in case. He tried the stock and then the Draug 2 and his jaw dropped. He said there was no way he could buy the headphones without this cable.


----------



## bloodhawk

Clsmooth391 said:


> I sold my HD800 a while back to someone at work. I said I had an upgraded cable but he wasn't interested. Took the Draug 2 just in case. He tried the stock and then the Draug 2 and his jaw dropped. He said there was no way he could buy the headphones without this cable.



Stock cables are garbage. The capacitance is through the roof on those.


----------



## Nautrachkfriend

Ugh you guys need to stop talking about how much of an upgrade the Draug series cables are for the HD 800. It's already enough pain having to wait for my incoming Draug V3 for my HD 800!!! - Kidding of course 

But seriously I can't wait to listen to it, will be sure to take some pictures when I get it. Some sound impressions as well!


----------



## Fred Wang

Nautrachkfriend said:


> Ugh you guys need to stop talking about how much of an upgrade the Draug series cables are for the HD 800. It's already enough pain having to wait for my incoming Draug V3 for my HD 800!!! - Kidding of course
> 
> But seriously I can't wait to listen to it, will be sure to take some pictures when I get it. Some sound impressions as well!



I think you'll be happy with it. I have the Draug V3 on my Ether Flow, and it works really well for it.


----------



## Lappy27

Received my Draug Silver in a 3.5 feet length for my Focal Utopia/iBasso DX200 combo last friday. Right out the box, the word Smooooooth jumped at me. Silky tone with open, detailed and weighty sound. Absolutely thrilled with early synergy impressions. So much in fact that I am juggling with the possibility of buying a 9 feet cable for my balanced home set up. And I currently use an expensive 21 AWG 8 conductors OCC silver cable. 

Oh, of course the cable look absolutely stunning with incredible craftsmanship. Super flexible too for a 20 AWG cable. 

Simply fantastic sounding and looking cable IMHO.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Lappy27 said:


> Received my Draug Silver in a 3.5 feet length for my Focal Utopia/iBasso DX200 combo last friday. Right out the box, the word Smooooooth jumped at me. Silky tone with open, detailed and weighty sound. Absolutely thrilled with early synergy impressions. So much in fact that I am juggling with the possibility of buying a 9 feet cable for my balanced home set up. And I currently use an expensive 21 AWG 8 conductors OCC silver cable.
> 
> Oh, of course the cable look absolutely stunning with incredible craftsmanship. Super flexible too for a 20 AWG cable.
> 
> Simply fantastic sounding and looking cable IMHO.



Well that is good to hear. Congrats!

I actually haven’t listened to my Utopia in like three weeks just because I can’t stand the heavy stock cable’s ergonomics any longer. I also ordered the Draug Silver but know it will come in due time.

Smooth is an adjective I have read from multiple sources regarding this cable’s sonic properties.


----------



## mozilla77

Lappy27 said:


> Received my Draug Silver in a 3.5 feet length for my Focal Utopia/iBasso DX200 combo last friday. Right out the box, the word Smooooooth jumped at me. Silky tone with open, detailed and weighty sound. Absolutely thrilled with early synergy impressions. So much in fact that I am juggling with the possibility of buying a 9 feet cable for my balanced home set up. And I currently use an expensive 21 AWG 8 conductors OCC silver cable.
> 
> Oh, of course the cable look absolutely stunning with incredible craftsmanship. Super flexible too for a 20 AWG cable.
> 
> Simply fantastic sounding and looking cable IMHO.



Great to hear and congrats! I am about to order the same cable in a few days for my 1Z. What type of splitter did you choose? I am thinking about #12 Beadblast Aluminum with Recess Logo. Wonder if it match well with the silver cable.


----------



## Jozurr

.


----------



## Lappy27

mozilla77 said:


> Great to hear and congrats! I am about to order the same cable in a few days for my 1Z. What type of splitter did you choose? I am thinking about #12 Beadblast Aluminum with Recess Logo. Wonder if it match well with the silver cable.



I choose the Black splitter with carbon fiber inlay. It make a really beautiful contrast with the silver cable. And the match is quite good with the Utopia.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Lappy27 said:


> I choose the Black splitter with carbon fiber inlay. It make a really beautiful contrast with the silver cable. And the match is quite good with the Utopia.



I almost got that one but opted for 7.

Care to share a photo? I am really curious how the splitter looks on this cable.


----------



## Lappy27

Liu Junyuan said:


> I almost got that one but opted for 7.
> 
> Care to share a photo? I am really curious how the splitter looks on this cable.


----------



## froger

froger said:


> I am envious of those who have gotten their cables/connectors fast. I ordered my Therium iem cable during Black Friday sale last year and a couple of connectors even earlier and I have yet to receive them. I wonder if the wait is normal and if anyone is in the same shoes as me.


To update: I have received my iem cable and connectors yesterday in excellent condition and quality. Thanks Trevor!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Lappy27 said:


>



That actually really matches the Utopia’s black carbon fiber well! Nice choice!


----------



## MusicJunky

So has anybody managed to hear the solvine with HD800? How good is the pairing? Deciding between draug 3 and solvine for HD800.


----------



## Phon@ix (Feb 2, 2018)

Yesterday I received a Solv X2 (silver/copper mix – new edition of the Solv X) with a brandnew splitter (It is an Eidolic "cage" silver aluminum splitter. This is a splitter due to be released next month) for my LCD3. The Solv X2 will be available soon. It‘s a very clear, open, detailed and fantastic sounding cable. I‘m very happy with it and would recommend it to everyone who‘s looking for a next upgrade.

Thx Trevor!!!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Phon@ix said:


> Yesterday I received a Solv X2 (silver/copper mix – new edition of the Solv X) with a brandnew splitter (It is an Eidolic "cage" silver aluminum splitter. This is a splitter due to be released next month) for my LCD3. The Solv X2 will be available soon. It‘s a very clear, open, detailed and fantastic sounding cable. I‘m very happy with it and would recommend it to everyone who‘s looking for a next upgrade.
> 
> Thx Trevor!!!



That looks awesome! If you have experience with Trevor's other cables, how would you describe the feel of this splitter in comparison? Just wondering if the triangles would be more comfortable. Thanks!


----------



## Phon@ix

Liu Junyuan said:


> That looks awesome! If you have experience with Trevor's other cables, how would you describe the feel of this splitter in comparison? Just wondering if the triangles would be more comfortable. Thanks!



I‘ve a Reign and a Sköll with a triangle and this cable with a cage Splitter. Both are comfortable, think it’s more a matter of taste.  Trevor is working on a Draug2 for me which I ordered with a wooden triangle. I like both.


----------



## runningwitit

His business must be booming now, which is fantastic! Does anyone have experience with the Silvergarde S cable for ciem's? I'd like to hear an impression of its sound characteristics vs stock cable!


----------



## mulveling (Feb 6, 2018)

Yesterday I received my 7 ft Draug Silver, for Focal Utopia, with a dual 3-pin XLR adapter cable for use with a Headroom Max Balanced amp. It's hard not to simply repeat all the superlatives that have been posted before. This cable is a work of art, and much more flexible/ergonomic than I'd have expected. The Moon Audio Silver and Black Dragons are much stiffer.

Sonically, I immediately preferred this cable to the Silver Dragon, from hour 1. It's simultaneously smoother, more detailed, and tonally richer. Small details and micro-dynamics have notably more "pop", while still coming off as more natural. In the grand scheme of things, is it a night & day difference? No. But at this level of performance, and for my aims, the difference is indeed very meaningful, and appreciated. It's worth the wait, fellas! Very soon I'm going to order either a 2nd Draug Silver, or perhaps try a Solvine for something different (for my 2nd Utopia).

Here's the only pic I have now; sorry for the crappy office pic and lack of Utopia porn, but enjoy my filthy iPods for size reference! I got the aluminum beadblast recess logo, which unfortunately is turned the wrong way here:


----------



## runningwitit

Never mind, I learned how to search this thread and found the information I required. I can't wait to hear the sound of the Silvergarde s with my iems! As of now, I'm using a Moon Audio Black Dragon  v1 (my first aftermarket cable) with my ASG 2.0's and the sound is quite nice! I hear all kinds of new details like instruments hidden in the mix. From my understanding my New cable will further bring out even more detail with even more clarity, smoother highs and increase rumblings of sub bass my veins absolutely crave! I wonder how much better the female voices sound with this cable? I don't know, but I think I'm gonna luv it!


----------



## Clsmooth391 (Feb 7, 2018)

Just got my Solvine and in one word, WOW. 
Warmth and detail combined. It looks beautiful too.
It's a very cohesive, refined and detailed sounding cable.
Well worth the wait. Can't speak highly enough of Trevor and his cables.


----------



## runningwitit

Clsmooth391 said:


> Just got my Solvine and in one word, WOW. Warmth and detail combined. It looks beautiful too.
> It's so much better than my previous cable (custom made by someone on here). It sounds a lot more cohesive, refined and detailed.
> Well worth the wait. Can't speak highly enough of Trevor and his cables.


I know, I just finished an email conversation with him, he's something STELLAR!


----------



## Richsvt

I am saving for an Andromeda and will need a new cable for it. I will be coming back to Trevor for a cable. Been too long since I ordered something from him. Trevor is truly a master craftsman. His cables are works of art...


----------



## Clsmooth391

I have owned the Draug 2 when I had the HD800 and it sounds very good too.


----------



## thecrow

Clsmooth391 said:


> Just got my Solvine and in one word, WOW. Warmth and detail combined. It looks beautiful too.
> It's a very cohesive, refined and detailed sounding cable.
> Well worth the wait. Can't speak highly enough of Trevor and his cables.


what headphone and dac/amp is the solvine with?

i had Trevor's arcane with my hd800 and it was a great FULL BODIED FUN cable - a little bit too over the to (as in sometimes a bit too coloured)  at times but extremely entertaining and a great "fat sound" right across with great detail and great extension on both bottom and top end

(then i came back to trevor's silver cables as my number 1 preference)


----------



## Clsmooth391 (Feb 8, 2018)

I am using the Solvine with the HE-1000 and COS: H1 integrated headphone amp. Also using Inakustik power cables cables and the Akiko Corelli conditioner.


----------



## Phon@ix

Did someone compare a Solvine against a Draug2 or a Draug3? If yes, what are your experiences?


----------



## kino lau (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm waiting for Trevor to


Richsvt said:


> I am saving for an Andromeda and will need a new cable for it. I will be coming back to Trevor for a cable. Been too long since I ordered something from him. Trevor is truly a master craftsman. His cables are works of art...



If you go shopping for a cable to match up with the Andromeda...save yourself a headache and consider going straight to the Silvergarde. Next cable I buy for my IEM's is gonna be a Solvine or Draug 3


----------



## Richsvt

kino lau said:


> I'm waiting for Trevor to
> 
> 
> If you go shopping for a cable to match up with the Andromeda...save yourself a headache and consider going straight to the Silvergarde. Next cable I buy for my IEM's is gonna be a Solvine or Draug 3



How's the pairing with the Silvergarde on the Andro? I had the Jupiter and used the Vorpal 8-wire and was a great match. Brought out just enough warmth from the copper to give some smooth transitions. I want to make sure the sound-stage and details are present without being too bright. Was thinking of the 8-wire Therium. I have the 4-wire Therium on my Lyra now and is just wonderful.


----------



## kino lau

Richsvt said:


> How's the pairing with the Silvergarde on the Andro? I had the Jupiter and used the Vorpal 8-wire and was a great match. Brought out just enough warmth from the copper to give some smooth transitions. I want to make sure the sound-stage and details are present without being too bright. Was thinking of the 8-wire Therium. I have the 4-wire Therium on my Lyra now and is just wonderful.



To be honest, I've never used the 8 wire Therium with my Andros. I was asked this question by another member as well, and I never got around to comparing the two. I'll get back to you...


----------



## Jalo

Silvergarde S is the best iem cable that I have ever used, bar none. I have the Therium 8 cores, I have the Vega and Andromeda, the Silvergarde S works extremely well with both iems.  The body that the Silvergarde gave the Vega is unbelievable, almost tangible. Even Trevor admits that he may not be able to improve on the Silvergarde. Comparing to the Therium, the Silvergarde has much more tight bass impact, dynamic, body, and airiness. If you are looking for relaxe and smooth listening, the Therium is a good choice.


----------



## runningwitit

Jalo said:


> Silvergarde S is the best iem cable that I have ever used, bar none. I have the Therium 8 cores, I have the Vega and Andromeda, the Silvergarde S works extremely well with both iems.  The body that the Silvergarde gave the Vega is unbelievable, almost tangible. Even Trevor admits that he may not be able to improve on the Silvergarde. Comparing to the Therium, the Silvergarde has much more tight bass impact, dynamic, body, and airiness. If you are looking for relaxe and smooth listening, the Therium is a good choice.


This is what I've been looking to hear, beautiful! I can't wait for my Silvergarde S to arrive!!!


----------



## Richsvt

My wallet is starting to cry


----------



## runningwitit

Richsvt said:


> My wallet is starting to cry


Nothing but happy tears my friend, happy!


----------



## nanosword

Clsmooth391 said:


> Just got my Solvine and in one word, WOW.
> Warmth and detail combined. It looks beautiful too.
> It's a very cohesive, refined and detailed sounding cable.
> Well worth the wait. Can't speak highly enough of Trevor and his cables.



Can you share some Pic for the Solvine


----------



## runningwitit

Trevor is an Awesome person! My cable is on its way and I can't wait to use it with my iems!


----------



## Arghavan

Hey Guys
I've read from a review that there is a Silvergarde cable for Hifiman's Edition X, but I can't find it on the website.
Also the Draug Silver is not on the website too, when will it become available and how much does it cost?


----------



## jerick70

Arghavan said:


> Hey Guys
> I've read from a review that there is a Silvergarde cable for Hifiman's Edition X, but I can't find it on the website.
> Also the Draug Silver is not on the website too, when will it become available and how much does it cost?


You should send Trevor an email. I'm sure he can make you whatever you want.


----------



## Clsmooth391

nanosword said:


> Can you share some Pic for the Solvine



Sorry for the delay.


----------



## ltanasom

Clsmooth391 said:


> Sorry for the delay.


it is a beautiful big cable!


----------



## nanosword

Clsmooth391 said:


> Sorry for the delay.


looks gorgeous


----------



## GHoldridge

So I ordered a cable zoetic back around the Black Friday sale and hadn’t received it yet. It turned out the splitter I had wanted was on back order and notification of it slipped through the cracks it happens. I had honestly just thought he was so swamped with orders.  Well I gotta say Trevor came back with multiple options to makeup for the mistake. I took the option to upgrade to a new cable the solve 2 which is a copper silver mix. I haven’t received it yet so I can’t comment but just wanted to say Trevor’s customer service is amazing I wasn’t expecting what I got and I am just impressed. So yea just wanted to add to the previous positive reviews I’ve read about Norne audio here.


----------



## Phon@ix (Feb 23, 2018)

GHoldridge said:


> So I ordered a cable zoetic back around the Black Friday sale and hadn’t received it yet. It turned out the splitter I had wanted was on back order and notification of it slipped through the cracks it happens. I had honestly just thought he was so swamped with orders.  Well I gotta say Trevor came back with multiple options to makeup for the mistake. I took the option to upgrade to a new cable the solve 2 which is a copper silver mix. I haven’t received it yet so I can’t comment but just wanted to say Trevor’s customer service is amazing I wasn’t expecting what I got and I am just impressed. So yea just wanted to add to the previous positive reviews I’ve read about Norne audio here.



Think you‘ll like the Solve X2. I listen to it since 2.5 weeks and don’t get the smile out of my face. Trevor is a super friendly & busy guy. I‘m also very satisfied with his customer service and I‘m curious about my next Norne cable.


----------



## alxw0w

What can I say more about Norne Audio and Trevor ? Everything was said in previous posts.
Cables are amazing (!!!), real piece of art. Packaging is also on high level. Trevors customer service is just top notch, contact was extremely fast even though I'm from Poland (so the time difference is huge).
Shipping using usps express international took about 5 work days. I'll definitely buy more cables at norne audio in the future.


----------



## kino lau (Feb 26, 2018)

I NEED a cable for Clear Pro's. I wish Trevor wasn't so damn popular...lol. My new HP's have no Norne cable to listen with...


----------



## King CATalyst

Couple questions hopefully someone can help me out, first I'm debating on getting a solvine cable or draug v3 for my lcd3/atticus, I'm leading toward solvine to add some extra clarity but I also don't wanna lose any warmth, which would be better? Second is I currently have a Hugo 2 as my main amp but I'm looking into getting another amp in the future that would likely have a 4 pin xlr connection, so the question is if I bought a cable terminated in a 4 pin xlr and used a 1/4 inch adapter to plug into my Hugo 2 would the sound degrade as opposed to just have a pure 1/4 plugged into the Hugo 2? I'm trying to future proof but not ruin my investment at the same time...


----------



## felix3650

I can't answer your question about the Draug3 vs Solvine as I haven't heard any of them. Those are beefy cables though (wire gauge wise) so bass shouldn't be a problem from what I know. Regarding the 1/4 adapter, as long as it's made from the same source (Trevor) you won't notice the difference


----------



## thecrow

King CATalyst said:


> Couple questions hopefully someone can help me out, first I'm debating on getting a solvine cable or draug v3 for my lcd3/atticus, I'm leading toward solvine to add some extra clarity but I also don't wanna lose any warmth, which would be better? Second is I currently have a Hugo 2 as my main amp but I'm looking into getting another amp in the future that would likely have a 4 pin xlr connection, so the question is if I bought a cable terminated in a 4 pin xlr and used a 1/4 inch adapter to plug into my Hugo 2 would the sound degrade as opposed to just have a pure 1/4 plugged into the Hugo 2? I'm trying to future proof but not ruin my investment at the same time...


If you don’t mind blowing your budget consider talking to trevor re hos silvergarde or silver draug. They would be great for your headphones since a lack of warmth is no issue with those two and the silver cables will not take from that - they will just add detail and refinement and extension. 

Even if you have to wait to get some cash together i personally think it’s worth considering...big time


----------



## Lappy27

thecrow said:


> If you don’t mind blowing your budget consider talking to trevor re hos silvergarde or silver draug. They would be great for your headphones since a lack of warmth is no issue with those two and the silver cables will not take from that - they will just add detail and refinement and extension.
> 
> Even if you have to wait to get some cash together i personally think it’s worth considering...big time



+ 1

I ordered a Draug Silver for my Utopia and I must say that it's a sweet sounding cable with a full body sound to it. With 20 AWG you can't go wrong.

Used to have a LCD-2v2 non-Fazor for couple of years and a good silver cable made miracle for them as it open the sound big time with much more resolution and clarity.


----------



## King CATalyst

I don't see draug silver as an option on the website. Do you have to special order it? And roughly how much would it cost? I can't go much over $500.


----------



## Lappy27

King CATalyst said:


> I don't see draug silver as an option on the website. Do you have to special order it? And roughly how much would it cost? I can't go much over $500.



Yes, special order on request by emailing Trevor.

For the price, pure silver and especially in this thick gauge, is expensive. But there is no better conductor material. Period.

If you need a short length, you should be ok with your budget but it certainly worth to stretch your budget in that case if you need more than 4 feet. An excellent cable is a foundation of any good system and it can last forever. That's why I tend to buy the best cable I can afford all the time.


----------



## runningwitit

Anyone know when the next batch will be shipped?


----------



## TVeye

Received my 6' Solvine cable.
Sound already great out of the box! 
I didn't expect a so big jump in sound quality with just mid-range headphone & amp.


----------



## ltanasom (Mar 2, 2018)

thecrow said:


> If you don’t mind blowing your budget consider talking to trevor re hos silvergarde or silver draug. They would be great for your headphones since a lack of warmth is no issue with those two and the silver cables will not take from that - they will just add detail and refinement and extension.
> 
> Even if you have to wait to get some cash together i personally think it’s worth considering...big time


----------



## ltanasom

TVeye said:


> Received my 6' Solvine cable.
> Sound already great out of the box!
> I didn't expect a so big jump in sound quality with just mid-range headphone & amp.


beautiful cable you have!


----------



## TVeye

ltanasom said:


> beautiful cable you have!



Yes,it is. 
Thank you!


----------



## koven

Lappy27 said:


> Yes, special order on request by emailing Trevor.
> 
> For the price, pure silver and especially in this thick gauge, is expensive. But there is no better conductor material. Period.
> 
> If you need a short length, you should be ok with your budget but it certainly worth to stretch your budget in that case if you need more than 4 feet. An excellent cable is a foundation of any good system and it can last forever. That's why I tend to buy the best cable I can afford all the time.



Sorry if I missed it, but do you have any pics of your Draug Silver for Utopia? Thx.


----------



## Phon@ix (Mar 29, 2018)

Had the chance to get a Draug2 (9ft) 2nd hand for my LCD3. It's an awesome cable! Nice 3D stage, powerful/warm/organic/transparent sound!
  
Next one will be a Draug Silver!


----------



## brianc0428

Phon@ix said:


> Had the chance to get a Draug2 (9ft) 2nd hand for my LCD3. It's an awesome cable! Nice 3D stage, powerful/warm/organic/transparent sound!
> 
> Next one will be a Draug Silver!


Beautiful cable!!! Congratulations on a great purchase.


----------



## Lappy27

Phon@ix said:


> Had the chance to get a Draug2 (9ft) 2nd hand for my LCD3. It's an awesome cable! Nice 3D stage, powerful/warm/organic/transparent sound!
> 
> Next one will be a Draug Silver!


You will be floored by what a good silver cable can do with Audeze hradphones. I did go from cooper to silver with my now sold LCD-2v2 and the differences in speed, air and soundstage were absolutely phenomal and far, far from subtle.

I now have a Draug Silver with my Focal Utopia. Fantastic combo.


----------



## felix3650

Also copper/silver combo (in a Draug config) gets even better. I tried that with my ZMF Eikons and the headphone improved in all areas: bass (tighter and more organic/full), soundstage (wider and better layered), and smoothness (the sound felt more natural and lifelike). Trevor promises and NEVER disappoints!


----------



## ltanasom

felix3650 said:


> Also copper/silver combo (in a Draug config) gets even better. I tried that with my ZMF Eikons and the headphone improved in all areas: bass (tighter and more organic/full), soundstage (wider and better layered), and smoothness (the sound felt more natural and lifelike). Trevor promises and NEVER disappoints!


Do you mean Solvine?


----------



## felix3650

ltanasom said:


> Do you mean Solvine?





Nope not Solvine. It's an older model. It's a small step down from Eternus (all silver and previous Trevor's flagship).


----------



## ltanasom

felix3650 said:


> Nope not Solvine. It's an older model. It's a small step down from Eternus (all silver and previous Trevor's flagship).


thanks.
I dont know how the Solvine can be compared with the older model of yours since they have the same copper/silver design.


----------



## kino lau

My Solvine arrived earlier this week. Sounds fantastic with my Clear Pro's


----------



## ltanasom

kino lau said:


> My Solvine arrived earlier this week. Sounds fantastic with my Clear Pro's


The cable looks really beautiful.
In fact, I have ordered the Solvine and I am now waiting for it to enjoy it with my Audeze lcd2f and lcd2c.
Really can't wait to see and hear it.


----------



## mgivens

bought some occ cable from norne. service was spectacular and the cable really mad a difference! 

thanks, ill be buying more shortly


----------



## kingkikapu

Hey you draug owners. Can I trouble one of you to take a photo of the cable near the y splitter. Looking for a good shot of the braiding.


----------



## GHoldridge (Apr 4, 2018)

So I got my cable a little while back for my lcd-2f, but just getting around to showing it. It’s the new solv 2 cable and it has the copper/silver mix. I can’t really give any sound  impressions compared to the stock cable other than being louder at the same volume only because it’s balanced vs not . I haven’t really done a proper a/b comparison yet. I will say the build quality and attention to detail is top notch though, to the cable looks and how it feels down to how gorgeously done the packaging is. I also plan on getting some hypershort adapters to try the cable with my he-400i.


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

That Solvine with the Clear looks really good. 

I'm totally enjoying the improvements the Draug 3 brings with my LCD2Cs. I feel like I'm not missing anything and the added texture and clarity to the mids is to die for. The cable really opened up and sounds beautiful after 50 hours.


----------



## kino lau

I copy/pasted this from my post in the Focal Clear thread. I'll add more detailed thoughts on the Solvine as I have more time to listen. 

I started my comparisons between the stock coiled cable and the Solvine that I picked up from Trevor at Norne Audio. The most obvious improvement over the stock cable is that the low end doesn't break up as soon while increasing the volume. This was one of my chief disappointments when the Clear Pro's arrived. I thought that I was going to have to settle for whatever volume I could get I while still maintaining clean, coherent bass. I've commented in more recent posts about the Clears that I'm getting all the bass I could ask for. These comments are coming from listening with the Solvine cable that I purchased. Overall there is more body and definition to the bass, while the stock coiled cable is less pronounced and breaks up at a lower volume. The thought that immediately came to mind when the Solvine cable first arrived, was that the stock cable seemed constricted. But I need to listen more. The low end is really obvious to my ears. I'm focused more on the sound of different cymbals at the moment. The stock coiled cable provides unrestrained realism and airiness to bell and edge hits on the ride cymbals in Jack White's "Ice Station Zebra"


----------



## Saad Abdul Aziz

hi how is the sleeving does it feel good do they feel too heavy?


----------



## koven

My Draug Silver.. thanks Trevor! Sounds fantastic.


----------



## commtrd

So sweet looking thru the pages at all the beautiful cables. I have a silver Therium for my LCDi4 on Hugo 2. Just ordered a Solvine for my LCD-X to be driven by the H2 also. I have been anxious to compare the LCDi4 to the LCD-X for some time but needed to get a cable for the H2. Must say the Therium between the H2 and LCDi4 is just sublime.


----------



## Phon@ix (Apr 20, 2018)

Got my Draug Silver 9ft and I’m just stoked! My LCD3 sounds like in another dimension. Everything is there; trebles, mids, lows and all imaginable micro details. It’s a stunning cable with a clear but still smooth sound without harshness in the heights. If there’s a wizard in the headphone cable aftermarket, I think it's Mr Goldman. The Draug Silver is definitely the holy grail of all the Nornes and looks like made by Galadriel. Thx Trevor!


----------



## Lappy27

Phon@ix said:


> Got my Draug Silver 9ft and I’m just stoked! My LCD3 sounds like in another dimension. Everything is there; trebles, mids, lows and all imaginable micro details. It’s a stunning cable with a clear but still smooth sound without harshness in the heights. If there’s a wizard in the headphone cable aftermarket, I think it's Mr Goldman. The Draug Silver is definitely the holy grail of all the Nornes and looks like made by Galadriel. Thx Trevor!


I wrote it numerous times on Head-Fi, pure silver cables are making wonders with Audeze HP. At a point that it should be mandatory! Seriously, people with copper cables with their Audeze have no clues of what their HP are really capable of. I remembered how strucked I was when I made the change with my old LCD-2. Much more resolution, clarity and air. Gone the closed soundstage.

I also have a Draug Silver with my Utopia. Fantastic duo and my listening impressions are the same as you. Smooth resolution. Really a fantastic cable from Trevor, one of te best gentleman I dealt with in this hobby.


----------



## judomaniak57

ok, how come I don't see draug silver on the website. is this a custom order. is this a good upgrade for my focal elears or should I go for the solvine?


----------



## commtrd

Phon@ix said:


> Got my Draug Silver 9ft and I’m just stoked! My LCD3 sounds like in another dimension. Everything is there; trebles, mids, lows and all imaginable micro details. It’s a stunning cable with a clear but still smooth sound without harshness in the heights. If there’s a wizard in the headphone cable aftermarket, I think it's Mr Goldman. The Draug Silver is definitely the holy grail of all the Nornes and looks like made by Galadriel. Thx Trevor!


See you have a Solvine also. Impressions of the cable vs a pure silver cable? I ordered a Solvine for my LCD-X to try and Trevor said if I wanted to I could trade it back in on a Draug or Therium silver so I want to listen to the X on H2 with Solvine and go from there. Therium with Hugo2 and LCDi4 is just incredible. I would have preferred a 6' length instead of 4' however.


----------



## Lappy27

judomaniak57 said:


> ok, how come I don't see draug silver on the website. is this a custom order. is this a good upgrade for my focal elears or should I go for the solvine?


Special order. Trevor told me that Draug Siver is it's best cable ever built yet.


----------



## Lappy27

koven said:


> My Draug Silver.. thanks Trevor! Sounds fantastic.


----------



## Lappy27

I also have a Draug Siver with my Utopia and iBasso DX200. Fantastic cable. I have another OCC silver longer cable for my home set up from another manufacturer. I will need a 2.5 mm to XLR adapter to compare both cables.


----------



## Phon@ix

judomaniak57 said:


> ok, how come I don't see draug silver on the website. is this a custom order. is this a good upgrade for my focal elears or should I go for the solvine?



It‘s a custom order. You can write a mail to Trevor an he will answer all your questions. For me the Draug Silver is definitely the best cable I’ve ever used.


----------



## Phon@ix (Apr 20, 2018)

commtrd said:


> See you have a Solvine also. Impressions of the cable vs a pure silver cable? I ordered a Solvine for my LCD-X to try and Trevor said if I wanted to I could trade it back in on a Draug or Therium silver so I want to listen to the X on H2 with Solvine and go from there. Therium with Hugo2 and LCDi4 is just incredible. I would have preferred a 6' length instead of 4' however.



I‘ve a Solv X2, it’s a smaler cable than the Solvine. The Solv X2 sounds also very good but it wouldn’t be a fair comparison to the Draug Silver. The Draug Silver brings an unbelievable transparency and very wide and deep Soundstage which is not possible in every detail with the much thinner Solv X2 (copper/silver mix). I didn’t hear the Solvine but it should have a better resolution than the Draug2 or 3 (3 is Nornes best available copper hp cable and the Draug2 is also huegly popular) but I think that who ever can afford or wants to spend the money for the Draug Silver would buy it.


----------



## Slim1970

Phon@ix said:


> Got my Draug Silver 9ft and I’m just stoked! My LCD3 sounds like in another dimension. Everything is there; trebles, mids, lows and all imaginable micro details. It’s a stunning cable with a clear but still smooth sound without harshness in the heights. If there’s a wizard in the headphone cable aftermarket, I think it's Mr Goldman. The Draug Silver is definitely the holy grail of all the Nornes and looks like made by Galadriel. Thx Trevor!


Gorgeous cable! I want one for my Utopia’s, LCD-4’s, and my HEK V2’s.


----------



## kingkikapu

How many wires are in a draug silver? Is it 3 twisted litz conductors forming one “wire”, with 8 “wires” then braided?


----------



## Lappy27

kingkikapu said:


> How many wires are in a draug silver? Is it 3 twisted litz conductors forming one “wire”, with 8 “wires” then braided?


Yes. Tri-conductors geometry for 24 wires in total. Confirmed by Trevor via email when I asked technical questions before ordering my Draug Silver.


----------



## TigzStudio (Apr 20, 2018)

kino lau said:


> I copy/pasted this from my post in the Focal Clear thread. I'll add more detailed thoughts on the Solvine as I have more time to listen.
> 
> I started my comparisons between the stock coiled cable and the Solvine that I picked up from Trevor at Norne Audio. The most obvious improvement over the stock cable is that the low end doesn't break up as soon while increasing the volume. This was one of my chief disappointments when the Clear Pro's arrived. I thought that I was going to have to settle for whatever volume I could get I while still maintaining clean, coherent bass. I've commented in more recent posts about the Clears that I'm getting all the bass I could ask for. These comments are coming from listening with the Solvine cable that I purchased. Overall there is more body and definition to the bass, while the stock coiled cable is less pronounced and breaks up at a lower volume. The thought that immediately came to mind when the Solvine cable first arrived, was that the stock cable seemed constricted. But I need to listen more. The low end is really obvious to my ears. I'm focused more on the sound of different cymbals at the moment. The stock coiled cable provides unrestrained realism and airiness to bell and edge hits on the ride cymbals in Jack White's "Ice Station Zebra"





koven said:


> My Draug Silver.. thanks Trevor! Sounds fantastic.





Phon@ix said:


> Got my Draug Silver 9ft and I’m just stoked! My LCD3 sounds like in another dimension. Everything is there; trebles, mids, lows and all imaginable micro details. It’s a stunning cable with a clear but still smooth sound without harshness in the heights. If there’s a wizard in the headphone cable aftermarket, I think it's Mr Goldman. The Draug Silver is definitely the holy grail of all the Nornes and looks like made by Galadriel. Thx Trevor!



Thank you everyone for the feedback and posts, I appreciate it.

Very sorry I have not been on this thread in a little while, been very busy trying to do my best to get as much as I can out the door.





kingkikapu said:


> How many wires are in a draug silver?



Total of 24-wires (in what we call tri-conductors) with cotton cores and equates to 20awg for each polarity.
And yes the final form is considered an 8-braid of tri-conductors. 



To everyone:  I am working very hard to get everything cleared out the best I can, have a lot I will ship out by this Monday.
again thank you all for your great support, it is always sincerely appreciated on my end.  If you need a status update please do not hesitate to  email me
any time and I will get back to you same day.


----------



## spookanide

Hi everyone I'm looking for some advice. I'm a LCD2f 2016 owner and I'm starting to think I'm looking for coloration in the chain. I got my stock LCD2 2nd hand when I had an ifi ican SE to power it. The default settings on that amp were lacking a little bit of low-end oompf and sub-bass, so I flipped that bassEQ on pip 1 and I was just blown away for most applications. I never considered myself a bass-head before, but I can't help get satisfaction from it. *drawback*: For some electronic music that already had bass emphasis in the mastering, this bassEQ would be a little too much. After using that for a few months I upgraded to an all-in-one DACamp: questyle CMA400i. It's got absolutely excellent detail and control, but it lacks some of that warmth that I got used to from the ican SE.
Some people love the audeze x questyle pairings on their own to balance the Audeze warmth to be more neutral, but I found I really want to stick to that warmth.

On the CMA400i I'm currently running a basic Periapt balanced cable with EQ, bumping the 60Hz region before 125 Hz (to avoid it getting bloaty). I really like the setup, but I think I can do better than to keep EQing and removing some of the digital dynamic range.



Note that the above is just to give a point of reference since it sounds good to me for most music I listen to. Anything from indie rock to electronic.

I started thinking about amping differently or spending some more on a different dacamp, but all options seem more expensive and fussy than just ordering a cable.

tl;dr:
Reading the thread, my solution looks like a Draug series cable. But which one do I get v2 or v3? Or do I get something else entirely? This post tipped me off among others:


ltanasom said:


> Actually, I have been using the Draug v2c for LCD-2F for almost a year with happiness.



Thanks for any advice you throw my way.


----------



## thecrow

spookanide said:


> Hi everyone I'm looking for some advice. I'm a LCD2f 2016 owner and I'm starting to think I'm looking for coloration in the chain. I got my stock LCD2 2nd hand when I had an ifi ican SE to power it. The default settings on that amp were lacking a little bit of low-end oompf and sub-bass, so I flipped that bassEQ on pip 1 and I was just blown away for most applications. I never considered myself a bass-head before, but I can't help get satisfaction from it. *drawback*: For some electronic music that already had bass emphasis in the mastering, this bassEQ would be a little too much. After using that for a few months I upgraded to an all-in-one DACamp: questyle CMA400i. It's got absolutely excellent detail and control, but it lacks some of that warmth that I got used to from the ican SE.
> Some people love the audeze x questyle pairings on their own to balance the Audeze warmth to be more neutral, but I found I really want to stick to that warmth.
> 
> On the CMA400i I'm currently running a basic Periapt balanced cable with EQ, bumping the 60Hz region before 125 Hz (to avoid it getting bloaty). I really like the setup, but I think I can do better than to keep EQing and removing some of the digital dynamic range.
> ...


I feel your problem may be with uour amp choices. 

I found the questyle 400i quite odd with the lcd2. From memory ir was quite dry and clinical and kind iof tinny. Tinny has s probably not even the right term - just odd in the upper third of frequencies

The only ifi i tried was the idsd bl and i found that too analytical for my tastes for the lcd2

YMMV. just my 2 c

Ive ordered the silver draug for my lcd2 2016. Trevor’s silvergarde was a fantastic cable so I’ve upgraded to the SD. I exoect the detail and extension to be great. 

But yes in your instance perhaps the draug coppers are the best options 

I asdume the d3 is best - just email Trevor

Good luck


----------



## spookanide

thecrow said:


> I feel your problem may be with uour amp choices. I found the questyle 400i quite odd with the lcd2. From memory ir was quite dry and clinical and kind iof tinny. Tinny has s probably not even the right term - just odd in the upper third of frequencies.
> The only ifi i tried was the idsd bl and i found that too analytical for my tastes for the lcd2.But yes in your instance perhaps the draug coppers are the best options
> I assume the d3 is best - just email Trevor


Thanks for the tip and I feel you on the dry sound of the questyle, but I only experienced that out-of-the-box. I looked into Ventolin or Burson amps, but I'd be spending a lot more than a cable to tweak the sound to be more likable to me. If money was no object I'd upgrade to a standalone DAC and some high-end tube amp.
I opted to ask here first and go into email if I really can't figure it out, the guy must be busy enough as it is.


----------



## jerick70

spookanide said:


> Thanks for the tip and I feel you on the dry sound of the questyle, but I only experienced that out-of-the-box. I looked into Ventolin or Burson amps, but I'd be spending a lot more than a cable to tweak the sound to be more likable to me. If money was no object I'd upgrade to a standalone DAC and some high-end tube amp.
> I opted to ask here first and go into email if I really can't figure it out, the guy must be busy enough as it is.


Have you tried adding tubes to your current amp? The iFi iTube2 may work. Or for the Questyle an inexpensive tube amp like the Garage1217 amps may tweak the sound more than a cable.


----------



## thecrow

As long as it’s not an amp with minimal power. I like my alo cdm but simply needs more power for my lcd2

Perhaps the new lyr3 if you were looking? Mind you i have never heard the lyr myself so no personal experience but i have been thinking about it


----------



## jerick70

The Project Ember from Garage 1217 will drive the LCD-2 without an issue.


----------



## commtrd (Apr 26, 2018)

I received my Solvine and wow! that cable looks like a sound pipeline! It is huge. For use with my LCD-X phones. Sounds awesome. I am amazed at the difference in bass delivery with this combination vs. the Therium cable with the LCDi4.
I was not expecting such a huge difference in sound signature at all. Plus the Hugo 2 drives the X MUCH LOUDER such that I have to turn down the volume on the X A LOT. So it sounds like I have some ultra-clean beautiful sounding speakers over my ears compared to the LCDi4. This is all fairly disturbing to me. I had thought I might swap out the Solvine for the Draug Silver and may yet do that but right now the Solvine with the X is incredible. Strange but I never remember the Toxic Widow silver cable I ran out of the Schiit Mjolnir amp with Gungnir dac having bass and mids like this... Which tended to be shifted considerably brighter all along IMHO. So that I was totally NOT expecting what I heard upon first connection to the X phones. Way better bass response with the H2 on these cans with Solvine than with the Therium on the LCDi4. And the i4 are no slouch whatsoever. Which leads to the "disturbing" part: I feel like I really prefer the X with Solvine over the much more expensive LCDi4 with the Therium Silver. So now wondering if I should try the Draug Silver since Trevor said I could just send the Solvine back and total purchase price would be applied to the Draug. What do yall think about this dilemma?

One thing for sure: The LCD-X phones with the Hugo 2 is just ridiculous. I am well and truly just blown away and the Solvine sounds so so sweet. So there's that... And O M G that sweet sweet bass on the X with Solvine and Hugo 2. Wow. With the same delicate airiness and clarity with wonderfully rendered detail. Would I be shooting myself in the foot by swapping out Solvine to Draug?

Edit: Listening critically it really seems this whole setup eerily replicates the LCD-3 (pre-fazor) I once owned and always kicked myself for selling. Sometimes it is necessary to just recognize that magic whether it is a special headphone, a classic old lens (Nikkor 85mm f1.4 comes to mind) or any one of those rare items that just work like nothing else. OK anyway I am just amazed at how the LCD-X, Solvine cable, and H2 work together. This is just magic.


----------



## linux4ever

Will Therium be a good pair with CustomArt Harmony 8.2 IEMs? Anybody tried that combo? Thanks!


----------



## koven

commtrd said:


> I received my Solvine and wow! that cable looks like a sound pipeline! It is huge. For use with my LCD-X phones. Sounds awesome. I am amazed at the difference in bass delivery with this combination vs. the Therium cable with the LCDi4.
> I was not expecting such a huge difference in sound signature at all. Plus the Hugo 2 drives the X MUCH LOUDER such that I have to turn down the volume on the X A LOT. So it sounds like I have some ultra-clean beautiful sounding speakers over my ears compared to the LCDi4. This is all fairly disturbing to me. I had thought I might swap out the Solvine for the Draug Silver and may yet do that but right now the Solvine with the X is incredible. Strange but I never remember the Toxic Widow silver cable I ran out of the Schiit Mjolnir amp with Gungnir dac. Which tended to be shifted considerably brighter all along IMHO. So that I was totally NOT expecting what I heard upon first connection to the X phones. Way better bass response with the H2 on these cans with Solvine than with the Therium on the LCDi4. And the i4 are no slouch whatsoever. Which leads to the "disturbing" part: I feel like I really prefer the X with Solvine over the much more expensive LCDi4 with the Therium Silver. So now wondering if I should try the Draug Silver since Trevor said I could just send the Solvine back and total purchase price would be applied to the Draug. What do yall think about this dilemma?
> 
> One thing for sure: The LCD-X phones with the Hugo 2 is just ridiculous. I am well and truly just blown away and the Solvine sounds so so sweet. So there's that... And O M G that sweet sweet bass on the X with Solvine and Hugo 2. Wow. With the same delicate airiness and clarity with wonderfully rendered detail. Would I be shooting myself in the foot by swapping out Solvine to Draug?



Love Draug Silver on my Utopia but also plan to order a Solvine for my Eikon. I'm sure you cannot go wrong with either. Sounds like you're really happy w/ the Solvine!


----------



## kino lau

koven said:


> Love Draug Silver on my Utopia but also plan to order a Solvine for my Eikon. I'm sure you cannot go wrong with either. Sounds like you're really happy w/ the Solvine!


The Solvine is entirely different for me coming from the Therium and Silvergarde. The sound is so full and rich with my Clears, and then the cymbals and high hat punch through that richness clear as day. I'd love to be able to compare the Draug Silver and Solvine with these HP's


----------



## commtrd

I would love to audition the Draug Silver on the Hugo 2 / LCD-X to satisfy curiosity BUT pretty much reluctant to swap out the Solvine cable to do that. This combo is just tits. Really. So much so I am having a difficult time talking myself into sending it back for a Draug. Right now thinking I will just stay with Solvine and enjoy it.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

thecrow said:


> As long as it’s not an amp with minimal power. I like my alo cdm but simply needs more power for my lcd2
> 
> Perhaps the new lyr3 if you were looking? Mind you i have never heard the lyr myself so no personal experience but i have been thinking about it



I’ll second this recommendation, while I haven’t heard my Lyr 3 with the LCD-2, I have with the LCD-3f and the Abyss, it’s a great match for planars. You only need to change one tube, and NOS Sylvanias punches way above its price point.


----------



## spookanide (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks for the ideas everyone. My current gameplan will be to email Norne for some cable advice and order one. If I'm still not happy I'll look into the Lyr for sure!
*EDIT*
Wow, Trevor sure responds fast. Isn't it the middle of the night up there? He picked out an older model Draug for me to try, can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Khragon

Any opinion on Solvine paired with ZMF Auteur? I'm thinking of getting Solvine or ZMF's own 2K cable, which is high strand count (2000+) pure copper, and not sure which way to go.


----------



## koven

Khragon said:


> Any opinion on Solvine paired with ZMF Auteur? I'm thinking of getting Solvine or ZMF's own 2K cable, which is high strand count (2000+) pure copper, and not sure which way to go.



I was in the same boat and personally went w/ Solvine over ZMF 2K for my Eikon, mainly because I'm so happy w/ the Draug Silver I had to go back to Trevor for another order!


----------



## tim0chan

anyone knows whats  the current build times?


----------



## soundify

Can anyone please share the sound characteristics differences between Draug v3 and Draug Silver?

I’m using Focal Clear with Chord Hugo 2 and would like a resolving cable that doesn’t sound too bright or with the soundstage too wide because it gets tiring after listening for an hour. 

Thanks.


----------



## felix3650

soundify said:


> Can anyone please share the sound characteristics differences between Draug v3 and Draug Silver?
> 
> I’m using Focal Clear with Chord Hugo 2 and would like a resolving cable that doesn’t sound too bright or with the soundstage too wide because it gets tiring after listening for an hour.
> 
> Thanks.



Draug v3 is an all copper cable so it has the limitations of copper. It's a very nice cable on its own don't get me wrong. The Draug Silver however is purely made of silver but contrary to what one might think it hasn't the harshness of an all silver cable. It lets through more air and micro detail than the copper one with a slightly bigger soundstage. Also the larger overall gauge adds the "flesh" that ordinary silver cables lack. By that I mean more density to the notes and a fuller and better defined bass. 
I would go with the Solvine in your case. It's a silver/copper mix. Kind of a in-the-middle between copper and silver Draugs. 
I hope it was useful


----------



## eschell27

Don't forget to take into account that the cost of a Draug Silver is probably almost as much as a pair of Focal Clears


----------



## felix3650

eschell27 said:


> Don't forget to take into account that the cost of a Draug Silver is probably almost as much as a pair of Focal Clears



Trevor has never built a cable that costly  
On the contrary, he gives more for what he asks! And yeah, his cables are that good


----------



## Slim1970

eschell27 said:


> Don't forget to take into account that the cost of a Draug Silver is probably almost as much as a pair of Focal Clears


Not even close, I had Trevor quote me a Draug Silver for my LCD-4's and Utopia's. For the design, sound quality you get the Draug Silver is way more than reasonable. I could get them both and still be under the price of the Clears


----------



## commtrd

The Solvine cable I got is very nice. Matches beautifully with Hugo 2 and LCD-X. If Draug is better than that it is just otherworldly.


----------



## soundify

felix3650 said:


> Draug v3 is an all copper cable so it has the limitations of copper. It's a very nice cable on its own don't get me wrong. The Draug Silver however is purely made of silver but contrary to what one might think it hasn't the harshness of an all silver cable. It lets through more air and micro detail than the copper one with a slightly bigger soundstage. Also the larger overall gauge adds the "flesh" that ordinary silver cables lack. By that I mean more density to the notes and a fuller and better defined bass.
> I would go with the Solvine in your case. It's a silver/copper mix. Kind of a in-the-middle between copper and silver Draugs.
> I hope it was useful



Thanks for your feedback. I’ll give it a bit of thought before making a decision


----------



## soundify

eschell27 said:


> Don't forget to take into account that the cost of a Draug Silver is probably almost as much as a pair of Focal Clears


Yeah, that was one of my considerations as well. If the draug silvers were the same price as the coppers then it would be an easier decision


----------



## Arniesb

hey guys, im thinking about draug 3 and solvine... I just want to know how they compare to HD800S balanced cable? I really like stock cable bass and punch so if these cables have atleast same punch and bass with added detail and soundstage it would be fantastic. Solvine looks very interesting, but can it manage to have same level of bass and punchiness as stock cable?
Thnks a bunch!!!


----------



## jhlin09

Would really like to thank Trevor for his excellent service provided over the years and superb craftsmanship!


----------



## tim0chan

jhlin09 said:


> Would really like to thank Trevor for his excellent service provided over the years and superb craftsmanship!


How long did the cable take to be built?


----------



## ezekiel77

The Silvergarde S. Stunning from every angle. Thank you Trevor for the excellent workmanship and customer service. Received it in 6 weeks from ordering to doorstep. Will definitely contact you again for my cable needs!


----------



## koven

ezekiel77 said:


> The Silvergarde S. Stunning from every angle. Thank you Trevor for the excellent workmanship and customer service. Received it in 6 weeks from ordering to doorstep. Will definitely contact you again for my cable needs!



Looks very nice. How are the ergonomics? Is it stiff and heavy or ok for daily use?


----------



## ezekiel77

koven said:


> Looks very nice. How are the ergonomics? Is it stiff and heavy or ok for daily use?


Being thick gauge (21awg), it's less malleable than cables that are 24-26awg. It has some memory effect and yes a bit stiff compared to their thinner counterparts. I use a 4-finger coil instead of the usual 3-finger for my other cables. But in other words it's expected considering the thickness. I only use it indoors and the ergonomics do not bother me. I just think of all the quality sound coursing through the cables haha.


----------



## Arniesb

ezekiel77 said:


> Being thick gauge (21awg), it's less malleable than cables that are 24-26awg. It has some memory effect and yes a bit stiff compared to their thinner counterparts. I use a 4-finger coil instead of the usual 3-finger for my other cables. But in other words it's expected considering the thickness. I only use it indoors and the ergonomics do not bother me. I just think of all the quality sound coursing through the cables haha.


How punchy it is vs stock cable ? Less bass?


----------



## koven

ezekiel77 said:


> Being thick gauge (21awg), it's less malleable than cables that are 24-26awg. It has some memory effect and yes a bit stiff compared to their thinner counterparts. I use a 4-finger coil instead of the usual 3-finger for my other cables. But in other words it's expected considering the thickness. I only use it indoors and the ergonomics do not bother me. I just think of all the quality sound coursing through the cables haha.



Excellent! I already have two Norne cables.. my third will be for my Andro/IEM.


----------



## koven

The brothers in their natural habitat... Solvine and Draug Silver!


----------



## felix3650

koven said:


> The brothers in their natural habitat... Solvine and Draug Silver!


Beautiful! You have the same config Solvine as me. Can you compare both cables on the Eikon specifically? 
Thanks


----------



## ezekiel77

Arniesb said:


> How punchy it is vs stock cable ? Less bass?


I compared it briefly with the EA Ares II, the stock cable of the Empire Ears Legend X. The Silvergarde gives a resolution improvement across the spectrum with more air and sparkle in the treble, a more expansive staging more apparent in width, while having more extended and punchy lows. The signature is thusly more fun, immersive, and detailed. It's a winner.


----------



## Richsvt

I just ordered the Silvergarde from Trevor. Really looking forward to see how this will pair with my Andromedas.


----------



## kefs

Anyone using Trevor's cables with Sony Z1R ?


----------



## koven

felix3650 said:


> Beautiful! You have the same config Solvine as me. Can you compare both cables on the Eikon specifically?
> Thanks



Sadly I can't use the Draug Silver on Eikon, it has Utopia connectors. But I think the Solvine is pairing very well w/ Eikon.


----------



## Arnaldo (May 30, 2018)

7' Utopia Draug-Silver is in da house! Just another 99 hours of burning-in to go...


----------



## Slim1970

Arnaldo said:


> 7' Utopia Draug-Silver is in da house! Just another 99 hours of burning-in to go...


Wow, I need one of these for my Utopia's and LCD-4's. Beautiful Cable my friend.


----------



## felix3650

Arnaldo said:


> 7' Utopia Draug-Silver is in da house! Just another 99 hours of burning-in to go...


I'm jealous haha
I got a Solvine which should be around 80% of your cable performance but the Draug Silver is still the best Trevor builds.


----------



## felix3650

koven said:


> Sadly I can't use the Draug Silver on Eikon, it has Utopia connectors. But I think the Solvine is pairing very well w/ Eikon.



Oh I'm only noticing now that the cables are attached to their respective headphones. Sorry my bad  
Since I'm waiting on the Solvine to be shipped (recieved the pre-shipment notice so it means soon) I'd like to ask you how do you find it on the Eikon. I have the Auteur which should be somewhat comparable.


----------



## doraymon

Waiting for my Draug Silver as well, I hope it will give an extra touch of air to the sound of my Utopias.

I have a balanced Draug3 copper cable for MrSpeakers headphones which I don't use anymore. It had just been re-terminated with a brand new Eidolic XLR connector when I sold my Ether C Flows. I will put it up for sale soon in case somebody is interested.


----------



## tunes

Phon@ix said:


> It‘s a custom order. You can write a mail to Trevor an he will answer all your questions. For me the Draug Silver is definitely the best cable I’ve ever used.


What other cables have you tried and did you compare to the DANACABLE  Lazuli Reference??

With What headphones? Utopias ?  HEK2??


----------



## TigzStudio

commtrd said:


> The Solvine cable I got is very nice. Matches beautifully with Hugo 2 and LCD-X. If Draug is better than that it is just otherworldly.



Appreciate the feedback commtrd!



jhlin09 said:


> Would really like to thank Trevor for his excellent service provided over the years and superb craftsmanship!



Thank you!  With kind and patient folks like yourself it was a pleasure. 



ezekiel77 said:


> The Silvergarde S. Stunning from every angle. Thank you Trevor for the excellent workmanship and customer service. Received it in 6 weeks from ordering to doorstep. Will definitely contact you again for my cable needs!
> 
> Thank you Ezekiel!





Richsvt said:


> I just ordered the Silvergarde from Trevor. Really looking forward to see how this will pair with my Andromedas.



Rich, email incoming soon to you.  


Sorry for my slow reply lately again on here everyone, but support is greatly appreciated
and I am on a marathon of builds right now doing my best.  I am shooting for a goal of clearing out most orders
this week.  

I will try to check in more often again on here for the rest of the year.  
But please just email me if looking for status update as well.  

Big thanks to everyone for the support and patience.


----------



## tunes (Jun 4, 2018)

felix3650 said:


> I'm jealous haha
> I got a Solvine which should be around 80% of your cable performance but the Draug Silver is still the best Trevor builds.[/QUOTE


----------



## tunes

Has anyone compared the Draug silver to the Silvergarde S-2 8 wire (4 x 17g silver Occ LITZ)??


----------



## ltanasom

Has Silvergrade-S2 come out?
I have not seen on the norne web yet.
Any information anyone could share?
Thanks.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

The Draug Silver could easily be priced at least double, if not triple, of what Trevor is asking for it. Thankfully, that's not his style. I'll be posting fuller impressions of the cable in comparison to the Danacable Lazuli Reference this weekend.


----------



## ezekiel77

Liu Junyuan said:


> The Draug Silver could easily be priced at least double, if not triple, of what Trevor is asking for it. Thankfully, that's not his style. I'll be posting fuller impressions of the cable in comparison to the Danacable Lazuli Reference this weekend.


Thanks in advance. Keeping in mind I haven't heard many headphone cables, the Lazuli Ref is indeed the best headphone cable I've heard. However, I couldn't wrap my head around the price tag and let go of it. If the Draug Silver is within striking distance of Lazuli's SQ, wowww.


----------



## Liu Junyuan (Jun 6, 2018)

I know this is cliche to say, but they both have their own strengths that cater to certain preferences, so it's not really one is invariably better than the other. Because of the natural and accurate presentation of the Draug Silver, I wouldn't call it very system dependent, though; it will benefit any setup. If the usual wisdom is to use silver to brighten up a dark/warm system, that is not the case with the Draug Silver (see below), but this is also the case if one's system is on the brighter side of neutral.

The Draug Silver is a very interesting cable because it sounds smooth and non-fatiguing, like past iterations of the Draug copper lineup, while having the resolution, transparency, and tighter bass associated with silver, here surpassing the Draug 2 and 3. The fact that the Draug Silver does not exacerbate the already slightly north of neutral brightness of the Utopia alleviated my initial concern in going silver for the Utopia at all. Thus far, I wouldn't call it a conspicuously airy-sounding cable, which is a trait usually associated with silver.*

The Lazuli Reference is also a very interesting cable because I find more air and crunch in the Lazuli Reference, not usually the case with copper, but slightly looser bass and resolution than the Draug Silver. I also perceive more inner and micro-detail in the Draug Silver. Stage height and depth is a characteristic strength of the Lazuli Reference IMO, but some may take this as unnatural; it suits the Utopia's relatively constricted stage rather well.

In terms of timbre, I perceive the Draug Silver as slightly more accurate than the Lazuli Reference; it seems "uncolored" and gets out of the way. The Lazuli Reference might be called more "fun," but it's still not distracting from hearing the music as intended.

Aesthetically and ergonomically, the Draug Silver surpasses that of the Lazuli Reference, but I don't find the latter as cumbersome as the Utopia's snake-like sock cable. For those of you familiar with the Draug 2 and 3's aesthetics and ergonomics, the Draug Silver is more beautiful and supple/flexbile. I would recommend going with the bare, unsleeved wire.

I'll be posting more in-depth comparative impressions this weekend, focusing particularly on treble-response and air.

*I need to do more testing to confirm this is the case, but it seems immediately apparent to me in most cases.

Edit: I am trying to post pictures, but for some reason the site isn't letting me upload files.


----------



## Lappy27

Liu Junyuan said:


> I know this is cliche to say, but they both have their own strengths that cater to certain preferences, so it's not really one is invariably better than the other. Because of the natural and accurate presentation of the Draug Silver, I wouldn't call it very system dependent, though; it will benefit any setup. If the usual wisdom is to use silver to brighten up a dark/warm system, that is not the case with the Draug Silver (see below), but this is also the case if one's system is on the brighter side of neutral.
> 
> The Draug Silver is a very interesting cable because it sounds smooth and non-fatiguing, like past iterations of the Draug copper lineup, while having the resolution, transparency, and tighter bass associated with silver, here surpassing the Draug 2 and 3. The fact that the Draug Silver does not exacerbate the already slightly north of neutral brightness of the Utopia alleviated my initial concern in going silver for the Utopia at all. Thus far, I wouldn't call it a conspicuously airy-sounding cable, which is a trait usually associated with silver.*
> 
> ...



Excellent read. I agree with you regarding the smoothness of the Draug Silver with Utopia. Excellent combination.


----------



## Slim1970 (Jun 6, 2018)

Liu Junyuan said:


> I know this is cliche to say, but they both have their own strengths that cater to certain preferences, so it's not really one is invariably better than the other. Because of the natural and accurate presentation of the Draug Silver, I wouldn't call it very system dependent, though; it will benefit any setup. If the usual wisdom is to use silver to brighten up a dark/warm system, that is not the case with the Draug Silver (see below), but this is also the case if one's system is on the brighter side of neutral.
> 
> The Draug Silver is a very interesting cable because it sounds smooth and non-fatiguing, like past iterations of the Draug copper lineup, while having the resolution, transparency, and tighter bass associated with silver, here surpassing the Draug 2 and 3. The fact that the Draug Silver does not exacerbate the already slightly north of neutral brightness of the Utopia alleviated my initial concern in going silver for the Utopia at all. Thus far, I wouldn't call it a conspicuously airy-sounding cable, which is a trait usually associated with silver.*
> 
> ...


I really want the Draug Silver for my Utopia's as well. I think this cable is a bargain for how it sounds. Trevor is a wizard!


----------



## pippen99

I don't know about Travis but Trevor is pretty good!


----------



## Slim1970

pippen99 said:


> I don't know about Travis but Trevor is pretty good!


Thanks, corrected, lol!


----------



## tunes (Jun 7, 2018)

I am confused about all the cable configurations and materials.  Is the DRAUG Silver using pure Silver OCC Litz?  Is it 8 wire or 4 wire?

How does the wire and configuration of the DRAUG Silver differ from the Silvergarde S2 8 wire 17 awg??


----------



## ltanasom

pippen99 said:


> I don't know about Travis but Trevor is pretty good!


I concur that Trevor is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## commtrd

Trevor told me I could (if so desired) send my Solvine back in and the full purchase price for that cable would be applied to a Draug Silver. I am sorely tempted to do so but the X just sounds so great with the Solvine it is hard to follow through.

Trevor is a straight up guy though.


----------



## koven

Liu Junyuan said:


> I know this is cliche to say, but they both have their own strengths that cater to certain preferences, so it's not really one is invariably better than the other. Because of the natural and accurate presentation of the Draug Silver, I wouldn't call it very system dependent, though; it will benefit any setup. If the usual wisdom is to use silver to brighten up a dark/warm system, that is not the case with the Draug Silver (see below), but this is also the case if one's system is on the brighter side of neutral.
> 
> The Draug Silver is a very interesting cable because it sounds smooth and non-fatiguing, like past iterations of the Draug copper lineup, while having the resolution, transparency, and tighter bass associated with silver, here surpassing the Draug 2 and 3. The fact that the Draug Silver does not exacerbate the already slightly north of neutral brightness of the Utopia alleviated my initial concern in going silver for the Utopia at all. Thus far, I wouldn't call it a conspicuously airy-sounding cable, which is a trait usually associated with silver.*
> 
> ...



I must admit the Lazuli Ref was on my radar but I couldn't get myself to go for it considering the Draug Silver is half the cost w/ twice the aesthetics.

I've been super happy w/ the Draug Silver sound. Nice to read your impressions affirming they're comparable in SQ, and even that the Draug Silver edges out Lazuli Ref in some aspects.


----------



## tunes

With the NORNE cables is there more or less micro phonics  when the cable is bare or with nylon sheathing?  Is it just aesthetics to have a sheath??


----------



## ltanasom

tunes said:


> With the NORNE cables is there more or less micro phonics  when the cable is bare or with nylon sheathing?  Is it just aesthetics to have a sheath??


I own 4 norne cables with no nylon sheet which they are no microphonic at all.


----------



## doraymon (Jun 11, 2018)

Liu Junyuan said:


> The Draug Silver is a very interesting cable because it sounds smooth and non-fatiguing, like past iterations of the Draug copper lineup, while having the resolution, transparency, and tighter bass associated with silver, here surpassing the Draug 2 and 3. The fact that the Draug Silver does not exacerbate the already slightly north of neutral brightness of the Utopia alleviated my initial concern in going silver for the Utopia at all. Thus far, I wouldn't call it a conspicuously airy-sounding cable, which is a trait usually associated with silver.


I just received mine for my Utopias as well, and it exceeded my expectations!
Reading your impressions I agree with almost all except your impressions on air. For me the improved air and "freshness" (OMG, I don't know how to describe it otherwise) was the first thing I noticed moving from the stock cable to this beautifully built cable.
It's light, flexible and thick enough to give you that impression of sturdiness.
Fantastic, really. Bravo Trevor!


----------



## Clsmooth391

Hi Trevor,

Just sent a PM as I am not sure if you've been receiving my emails.


----------



## TigzStudio

Clsmooth391 said:


> Hi Trevor,
> 
> Just sent a PM as I am not sure if you've been receiving my emails.





tunes said:


> I am confused about all the cable configurations and materials.  Is the DRAUG Silver using pure Silver OCC Litz?  Is it 8 wire or 4 wire?
> How does the wire and configuration of the DRAUG Silver differ from the Silvergarde S2 8 wire 17 awg??



Yes all of our flagships (DS and S2/S3) use 100% pure silver occ litz, nothing less.  This is a big reason why cost is higher.
In regards to your second question, the two are different design approaches internally, just shoot me an email anytime for description.  



doraymon said:


> I just received mine for my Utopias as well, and it exceeded my expectations!
> Reading your impressions I agree with almost all except your impressions on air. For me the improved air and "freshness" (OMG, I don't know how to describe it otherwise) was the first thing I noticed moving from the stock cable to this beautifully built cable.
> It's light, flexible and thick enough to give you that impression of sturdiness.
> Fantastic, really. Bravo Trevor!



I appreciate the initial impressions Dom.  
Thank you again for your kind patience and support.  


To:  Clsmooth - email was sent

note:  
Still working as hard as I can this week to get lots of tracking numbers out and updating this week, things
have been a bit busy.  Thank you all for the the patience.


----------



## tunes

Has anyone heard the HIFIMAN HEK2 with the DRAUG Silver yet??  Impressions.


----------



## commtrd

Same question: Draug Silver with LCD4Z? And LCD4 also while asking...


----------



## tunes

Afghan Vet said:


> Thanks Pip! I did email him - caught him at a fortuitous time because he was working his way through emails - he responded back within minutes with a great deal of extremely relevant information. I'm now well on my way to making my first order with Norne Audio. I replied back to Trevor that after spending about 45 minutes reading many of the posts on this thread, it didn't surprise me that he would reply as a true enthusiast - providing comprehensive information - allowing the consumer to make an informed decision. Fantastic job!



What would be the main audible differences between the Silvergarde S2 8 wire vs either the Silvergarde S2 4 wire or DRAUG Silver 4 wire??


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

My Silvers are coming in today. Cannot wait!


----------



## doraymon

NEXTLEVEL5 said:


> My Silvers are coming in today. Cannot wait!


enjoy dude!


----------



## Richsvt

I have a Silvergarde incoming in the next couple of days for my Andromeda. Can't wait to get this in my hands. If past experiences rule, this should be some damn fine work from Trevor, he's truly an artisan. Just a great stand-up professional.


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

My Draug SIlver arrived a couple days ago and I'm just so impressed with the workmanship! I have the Focal Utopias and I am still in the process of testing sound quality differences between the stock cables and the Draug but so far already I have noticed a smoother more refined sound. I was concerned about going with all silver since the the Utopias can get bright (not sibilant) on the recordings but that has not been an issue. Just incredible. I was a skeptic regarding cables making differences but I've changed my mind right now.


----------



## IgeNeLL

Can anyone give me the comparison between solverline - Silver Draug and Silvergrade S2 when using with HD800?
Thanks.


----------



## Richsvt

Well, just attached the Silvergarde to my Andros. I was right, Trevor is truly a master of this art.
Well done my friend. Kudos to you.


----------



## koven

Richsvt said:


> Well, just attached the Silvergarde to my Andros. I was right, Trevor is truly a master of this art.
> Well done my friend. Kudos to you.



Looks sweet. I've been considering this cable for my Andro. How do you like the sound but more importantly the ergonomics? It seems a bit stiff but is it more pliable than it looks?


----------



## Richsvt

It is thicker than your standard cable, but it is still very soft and maneuverable. I like how it sits without tangling. I just started listening to it. First impressions are great. Airy, great detail and wide soundstage. I need more time to test out different tracks, but I like what I hear.


----------



## felix3650

Richsvt said:


> It is thicker than your standard cable, but it is still very soft and maneuverable. I like how it sits without tangling. I just started listening to it. First impressions are great. Airy, great detail and wide soundstage. I need more time to test out different tracks, but I like what I hear.


Yeah Trevor's cables are really soft. When I got my Solv from him the first thing that struck was the quality of construction and how I could wrap it around and put into the carrying case. 
On the sound perspective..wait till your brain burns in


----------



## LoryWiv (Jun 24, 2018)

I am the proud recipient of a new design from Trevor, the Norne Volsund. I had planned to purchase a Zoetic for my new ZMF Auteur but Trevor offered this new series as an alternative with enhanced design in a similar price range. The Volsund is 22awg copper OCC litz, cotton multi-core (7-core) with a carbon infused center core. The textile design rather than polymer is to improve comfort and flexibility. Mine is sleeved in a handsome dark brown with copper metallic tracer, terminated w/the an Eidolic rhodium 4-pin mini-XLR for the ZMF and Ediolic 4-pin XLR for the amp side. Overall, fit and finish is truly spectacular. More so, the cable is indeed soft, light, flexible and incredibly easy to work with.

Of course, none of this would matter if the sound weren't superb. I have less than 25 hours on the Volsund and Auteur, but first impression versus prior cable is that the Volsund adds enhanced stage, microdetail retrieval, and a touch more extension at both ends. All of this is noticeable without an overly analytic effect, definitely still euphonic and musical.

I realize the degree of sonic improvement custom aftermarket cables bring is debated, but even for ergonomics alone this cable knocks it out of the park. if like me you perceive the sound impact to be positive and meaningful, better still. Either way, the Volsund is gorgeous, a pleasure to use and gets high marks in bringing the music from my rig to me ears. It is a worthy successor to the Zoetic and continues Trevor's success offering beautifully built cables at fair prices.

To be clear, I have no affiliation with Norne, paid for the cable, am glad I did and have no doubt it is worth every penny. Volsund is a keeper!


----------



## Hoegaardener70

kefs said:


> Anyone using Trevor's cables with Sony Z1R ?



I have the very same question - any feedback on the Droug v3 with the Sony Z1R. Many thanks


----------



## kefs

Hoegaardener70 said:


> I have the very same question - any feedback on the Droug v3 with the Sony Z1R. Many thanks


Me too, i need 15ft and have approx £1200, any help much appriciated


----------



## ctaxxxx

Hoegaardener70 said:


> I have the very same question - any feedback on the Droug v3 with the Sony Z1R. Many thanks





kefs said:


> Me too, i need 15ft and have approx £1200, any help much appriciated



There's some feedback if you search in the Z1R thread. 

I have the Draug Silver, and basically, it adds warmth like the copper version, with the added openess and air of a silver cable. Depending on your source, it can be too much warmth or just the right amount when compared to the stock SPC cable. I sometimes switch between the 2 cables.


----------



## Hoegaardener70

ctaxxxx said:


> There's some feedback if you search in the Z1R thread.
> 
> I have the Draug Silver, and basically, it adds warmth like the copper version, with the added openess and air of a silver cable. Depending on your source, it can be too much warmth or just the right amount when compared to the stock SPC cable. I sometimes switch between the 2 cables.



Oh, many thanks for finding and posting this. Appreciated! 
Not sure if my ifi Black Label falls under the category warm or not.


----------



## 480126

IgeNeLL said:


> Can anyone give me the comparison between solverline - Silver Draug and Silvergrade S2 when using with HD800?
> Thanks.


I have the  same Question about solvine and other Norne cables with Sennheiser HD 800s!!


----------



## Gofspar

I can't wait for my Draug V3 to come in, ordered at the beginning of may.
I loved the Draug V1 I had, and hopefully this is a nice upgrade. 

Trevor does top notch work on these cables, actual pieces of art.


----------



## TigzStudio

Gofspar said:


> I can't wait for my Draug V3 to come in, ordered at the beginning of may.
> I loved the Draug V1 I had, and hopefully this is a nice upgrade.
> Trevor does top notch work on these cables, actual pieces of art.



Gofspar, this should have shipped so I am checking with you now on this.  PM sent to get your order #.  



NEXTLEVEL5 said:


> My Draug SIlver arrived a couple days ago and I'm just so impressed with the workmanship! I have the Focal Utopias and I am still in the process of testing sound quality differences between the stock cables and the Draug but so far already I have noticed a smoother more refined sound. I was concerned about going with all silver since the the Utopias can get bright (not sibilant) on the recordings but that has not been an issue. Just incredible. I was a skeptic regarding cables making differences but I've changed my mind right now.



Appreciate the initial feedback NextLevel, thank you for the post.



Richsvt said:


> Well, just attached the Silvergarde to my Andros. I was right, Trevor is truly a master of this art.
> Well done my friend. Kudos to you.



Thanks Rich!  Your support, kindness and patience is always appreciated on my end.  



LoryWiv said:


> I am the proud recipient of a new design from Trevor, the Norne Volsund. I had planned to purchase a Zoetic for my new ZMF Auteur but Trevor offered this new series as an alternative with enhanced design in a similar price range.....



Lory thank you for the detailed feedback and impression so far.


To all:  

I am working on finishing the site updates, will get to all emails for today shortly as well.  
I am actually working behind the scenes on a whole new site to make navigation more friendly.  
It is just taking a bit longer than expected. 

Thanks to everyone for the posts and support!


----------



## sahmen

Richsvt said:


> Well, just attached the Silvergarde to my Andros. I was right, Trevor is truly a master of this art.
> Well done my friend. Kudos to you.





Richsvt said:


> It is thicker than your standard cable, but it is still very soft and maneuverable. I like how it sits without tangling. I just started listening to it. First impressions are great. Airy, great detail and wide soundstage. I need more time to test out different tracks, but I like what I hear.



Yes, the Silvergarde  looks great.  Have you had more time to weigh your thoughts and impressions about the cable, and how they might differ from the stock cable in the area of SQ performance?

I have been thinking of getting the Andros myself, but some of the most glowing reviews sound as if they might be just a tad light on bass for some types of content.  I am no bass-head, or do not consider myself to be one, However, it does bother me when the bass I am getting from music sounds at any time as if it is less than optimal (To  give some examples using my regular headphones, the bass from my Audeze LCD-X, and Hifiman He-K, or He-500 all sound pretty good and never give me the impression that something is missing),,.  I do not know how favorably the bass of the Andros compares with those.

Now to come to the subject of cables, I would like one that would compensate for the bass performance, if the bass is indeed lightish as claimed in some reviews, by giving it more body, while not compromising the qualities of airiness, soundstage, and detail that you have mentioned,  as compared to the stock cable's performance...

I know the silvergarde does wonders for my He-K, as compared to the stock...  I also like the Draug V2 and V3 for the sennheiser HD-800 and Audeze LCD-X.  With the Andros, I am particularly wondering whether I should go with Silver (as in Silvergarde or Draug Silver), or with the Copper (Draug V3), or with something in between such as the Solvine...

The input I am seeking from you concerns mostly your silvergarde, and how it stacks up against the Stock Andros cable...  If you have other helpful thoughts about the preferences and options I have outlined too, they'll be welcome.  Thanks.


----------



## Richsvt

@sahmen 
Wow, ok, Let me see if I can sum up for you my experience with the Silvergarde and Andro so far.

The stock cable was not bad. I just wanted something that could tease out that last 5% and with my experience of Trevor's other (Theriums, Vorpals, Solv and  Draug) cables, I felt that the Silvergarde would do for me. I feel that the SG opened the staging and depth for me. It extended the highs and lows. No muddy bass and no shrieking highs. I, too, was afraid that the Andro wasn't going to deliver bass impact as it's a total BA. My experience was that DD were the best for that low slam. I am not a bass-head either but do like it from time to time. Boy was I wrong about the Andro and bass. It does give clear slam and very deep impact. I think the SG allowed for tighter impact and help separate out the bass/mid-bass from the mids better.

I thought of using a copper cable and tried my 8-wire Vorpal on it prior to getting the SG. While the bass was there, it just didn't seem controlled enough. It made the Andro sound too much like my 64 U8. While I do love that piece, it is a bass monster and that's why I got it. I wanted the Andro to sound detailed and clear and have that happy medium of bass when I call for it. The SG did that for me. Pure silver wins over copper. The Draug is fantastic on my Ether but here the silver SG is the one. Have never heard the Draug Silver.

Now, gotta say the law of diminishing returns is in order here. The SG is expensive and is a much thicker cable than most. The return is modest. I have no problem with either so I am happy. If those are turn-offs for you, the stock cable is good enough.

If you have the money and are obsessed like I am, I would fully recommend the SG. Be aware that Trevor is coming with a revamped SG model later this year so I would send a note to Trevor asking him what the benefits of that new cable may provide...

I hope this helps.


----------



## sahmen

Richsvt said:


> @sahmen
> Wow, ok, Let me see if I can sum up for you my experience with the Silvergarde and Andro so far.
> 
> The stock cable was not bad. I just wanted something that could tease out that last 5% and with my experience of Trevor's other (Theriums, Vorpals, Solv and  Draug) cables, I felt that the Silvergarde would do for me. I feel that the SG opened the staging and depth for me. It extended the highs and lows. No muddy bass and no shrieking highs. I, too, was afraid that the Andro wasn't going to deliver bass impact as it's a total BA. My experience was that DD were the best for that low slam. I am not a bass-head either but do like it from time to time. Boy was I wrong about the Andro and bass. It does give clear slam and very deep impact. I think the SG allowed for tighter impact and help separate out the bass/mid-bass from the mids better.
> ...



Yes, @Richsvt , this is very appropriately detailed, and very, very helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## thecrow

I’ve had a number of cables through Trevor and am a big fan of his product. 

Currently using his silvergarde for my se846 and just received his silver draug with lcd2. I’m also about to receive adapters to use the silver draug with my hd800 and am EXTREMELY looking forward to that

I’ve also previously had the ailvergarde s2 with my hd800 which i think has more punch than the silver draug which is smoother.

I’m looking for opinions and particularly COMPARISONS from members here that have used a variety of norne cables with headphones like the audeze lcd range or the zmf headphones.

How have you found the copper draug and solvine relative to Trevor’s silver cables?
I’ve received a lot of info from Trevor and i am always leaning to silver cables from him (silver draug and silvergarde) but should i seriously be considering his other cables (copper draug or solvine) that i’m thinking may not be better for me for these warmer headphones? I easily preferred the silvergarge with the draug 2 that i had previously - again this is just personal preferences using the woo wa2 tube amp

My pre conceived ideas have me leaning to pick up a silvergarde for my lcd 2 (and elear) to complement the silver draug as opposed to any other cable. 

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## ctaxxxx (Jul 10, 2018)

̶C̶a̶n̶ ̶a̶n̶y̶o̶n̶e̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶S̶i̶l̶v̶e̶r̶g̶a̶r̶d̶e̶ ̶I̶E̶M̶ ̶c̶a̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶c̶o̶m̶m̶e̶n̶t̶,̶ ̶o̶r̶ ̶s̶h̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶a̶ ̶p̶i̶c̶t̶u̶r̶e̶,̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶w̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶c̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶y̶ ̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶u̶s̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶h̶o̶w̶ ̶t̶i̶g̶h̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶f̶i̶t̶ ̶i̶s̶?̶ ̶S̶i̶n̶c̶e̶ ̶i̶t̶'̶s̶ ̶2̶1̶a̶w̶g̶,̶ ̶I̶ ̶w̶a̶n̶t̶e̶d̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶k̶n̶o̶w̶ ̶h̶o̶w̶ ̶l̶a̶r̶g̶e̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶a̶ ̶c̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶I̶ ̶w̶o̶u̶l̶d̶ ̶n̶e̶e̶d̶ ̶(̶i̶f̶ ̶n̶e̶e̶d̶e̶d̶)̶.̶

*Edit: *Nevermind.


----------



## rutter

What's the best currently offered balanced cable for an Audeze LCD-X? How long will the whole process take?


----------



## Gofspar

Thanks Trevor!
Cable feels, looks and sounds great!


----------



## thecrow

Gofspar said:


> Thanks Trevor!
> Cable feels, looks and sounds great!


Is that one of the draugs?

Feel free to give ua a brief review when you’ve settled in with it - that’ll be good


----------



## felix3650

thecrow said:


> Is that one of the draugs?
> 
> Feel free to give ua a brief review when you’ve settled in with it - that’ll be good



Yes. It looks like the Draug 3. The black/transparent pattern is unmistakable. And those are the gunmetal Eidolic connectors.


----------



## Noirkw91

Any plans to offer options for JH Siren series ?


----------



## Shini44

silvergarde s2 got more sparkly Treble than any of Norne Audio Cables? or i am better with another one? 

i am using Hifiman Susvara.


----------



## Dan Fuentes

New (1st?) Draug3 with new copper and new clear tpu. I own several Norne and this new cable is so light with water like flexibility.


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

That looks great!


----------



## thecrow

Shini44 said:


> silvergarde s2 got more sparkly Treble than any of Norne Audio Cables? or i am better with another one?
> 
> i am using Hifiman Susvara.


Feom my experience the silvergatde s2 has rich/pinchy bit tight bottom end. Exteneded in bottom end and highs. Upper end can be a little aggressive. I found it a little too much for my hd800 set up at times. Would work great i think with lcd range. 

The silver draug however is very smooth and not aggressive. So far i have that with my lcd2 and waiting to try it with my hd800 that I’m expecting it to be great with

Hope that helps a bit


----------



## Shini44

Thanks for all the inputs guys ^^


----------



## ruiliao (Jul 24, 2018)

All sorted. Thanks Trevor for the assurance.


----------



## Gofspar

ruiliao said:


> Has anyone have had any issues with Norne in the past? I’ve bought a cable from them but my order has been on processing for over a week and all my messages are being ignored.
> There is no number to call to, so I’m starting to feel worried.


They're built to order, just chill.

Trevor is just one dude.


----------



## thecrow (Jul 21, 2018)

ruiliao said:


> Has anyone have had any issues with Norne in the past? I’ve bought a cable from them but my order has been on processing for over a week and all my messages are being ignored.
> There is no number to call to, so I’m starting to feel worried.


Trevor can take some time to get back

He will but it can take a few days at busier times.
Just send amother email.

Almost everyone feels that Trevor’s cables are great and the info he gives is very thorough and good.

On the other hand his (lack of) sticking to stated time frames is very ordinary at times. Sorry trevor 

That’s the only trade off to his offerrings

I’m keenly awaiting some silver cables from him now

Edit: i always tell people that his cables are worth waiting for but there’s a good chance you’ll have to be patient and waaaaiiiittttt. He even offers money back guarantees if you want to return his cable when you try it or even (at times in the past) if you want to upgrade it - now that’s pretty fantastic for cables. Risk free. BUT ...,, patience is needed

Hope that helps shed some light and takes some worry away as it’s not outside the norm


----------



## Phon@ix

ruiliao said:


> Has anyone have had any issues with Norne in the past? I’ve bought a cable from them but my order has been on processing for over a week and all my messages are being ignored.
> There is no number to call to, so I’m starting to feel worried.



No worries, good things take time. Could be that you might get your cable in one, two, three month, but I‘m sure that you will be satisfied. Just stay chilled and if you don’t get any reply, send another mail...


----------



## thecrow

Phon@ix said:


> No worries, good things take time. Could be that you might get your cable in one, two, three month, but I‘m sure that you will be satisfied. Just stay chilled and if you don’t get any reply, send another mail...


Phon@ix i notice in your signature you list the lcd3 and a range of norne cables.  May i ask for your views of how cables have matched with your lcd3 and anybother headphones? Ta


----------



## Phon@ix (Jul 21, 2018)

thecrow said:


> Phon@ix i notice in your signature you list the lcd3 and a range of norne cables.  May i ask for your views of how cables have matched with your lcd3 and anybother headphones? Ta



In my opinion all listed cables (balanced) sound much better than the creepy standard cord (the old Audeze wires were bad, but the new are a ****ing joke!).

My favorite is the Draug silver (silver).
Sound: Very open 3d stage, a lot of microdynamics, clear and silky but no harshness. Sounds fantastic and delivers the same effect like changing copper NF cables to good silver cables in your stereo system. There’s just more of everything, bass gets dryer and more accurate. You don’t get tired of it.

Draug2 (copper): Nice stage, less 3d, brighter bass (LCD2 style) than with the Draug Silver. Warm but clear sound. It never sounds exhausting. „It‘s like eating a steak with a lot of meat on the bone“.

Solv X2 (silver/copper mix): Clear, punchy sound in trebles and mids, less power in the bass. I was very exited when I listened to it the first time but I prefer the Draug2 when I want to get another sound timbre as easy as possible (by just changing the cable). It sounds richer than the Solv X2 and it’s definitely different to the Draug Silver. But!: The Solv X2 is a very good cable in this price range!

Sköll (copper - out of stock): Warmer and more organic sound than the standard cable.

Reign (silver / copper mix - out of stock): Can’t compare it to my other Nornes. Use it with a vintage Hifiman HE400 in my 2nd system. Sounds much better than the standard cord, perhaps  it’s like the little brother of the Solv X2.

As always, it’s a matter of taste and the effect of cables depends on what kind of components you’re using (I‘m a big fan of Violectric and Audeze). „At some point, it doesn’t get better but different“...


----------



## thecrow

Phon@ix said:


> In my opinion all listed cables (balanced) sound much better than the creepy standard cord (the old Audezes wires were bad, but the new are a ****ing joke!).
> 
> My favorite is the Draug silver (silver).
> Sound: Very open 3d stage, a lot of microdynamics, clear and silky but no harshness. Sounds fantastic and delivers the same effect like changing copper NF cables to good silver cables in your stereo system. There’s just more of everything, bass gets dryer and more accurate. You don’t get tired of it.
> ...


That info’s great. 

I recently bought the silver draug for the lcd2 using an ss amp (cayin iha6). I am expecting some adapters to use the cable with my hd800 and with the lcd2 with a tube amp wa2 so that should be very interesting. 

With the ss amp my first impressions is that i might need another option - copper cable (eg draug) or silvergarde for the lcd2/iha6 option. The lcd2 bottom end may have lost the reason i bought it with that combo - the warmth and bottom end

Thanks again for that


----------



## Phon@ix (Jul 21, 2018)

thecrow said:


> That info’s great.
> 
> I recently bought the silver draug for the lcd2 using an ss amp (cayin iha6). I am expecting some adapters to use the cable with my hd800 and with the lcd2 with a tube amp wa2 so that should be very interesting.
> 
> ...



Think that the Draug 3 could be a good option for the LCD2 with the ss amp. As Trevor told me: „Draug 3 we consider as the most transparent copper occ litz cable while staying without fatigue and harshness. Draug 2 is not quite as transparent by comparison. Also Draug 3 is more flexible and comfortable overall physically.“ The Draug Silver isn‘t a cold cable (how it could sound if it would be built with bad quality silver wires), but the copper Draugs sound warmer.

PS: If you didn’t try some Violectric, Lake People or Niimbus gears - do it. Warm but very detailed, crispy, punchy sound. Perfect combo with the Audezes - IMHO


----------



## TigzStudio (Jul 21, 2018)

ruiliao said:


> Has anyone have had any issues with Norne in the past? I’ve bought a cable from them but my order has been on processing for over a week and all my messages are being ignored.
> There is no number to call to, so I’m starting to feel worried.



Sorry to hear about this issue.

Can you please trying sending me a direct email, I am sending you a PM now. 
Emails are being replied to same day right now for everyone, so I am not sure what is going on with your email but we will figure it out. 

You also should have received an email as soon as the order was put in.


----------



## rutter

There is an equally good alternative to these cables, right? The wait times seem ridiculous. That it's one guy or whatever is no excuse when others are able to deliver in a more timely manner. Hire a couple more people if you're supposedly this good.


----------



## interweb-tech

Dan Fuentes said:


> New (1st?) Draug3 with new copper and new clear tpu. I own several Norne and this new cable is so light with water like flexibility.


Imagine my surprise when I opened this thread to find someone had hacked my webcam and was showing my kit. lol Mine is the Solvine. Your Draug3 is gorgeous!


----------



## felix3650

interweb-tech said:


> Imagine my surprise when I opened this thread to find someone had hacked my webcam and was showing my kit. lol Mine is the Solvine. Your Draug3 is gorgeous!



More than likely stolen your kit haha
Hacking your camera in realtime (in that position too) with you not being there.. unless he has telekinetic powers I'd like to learn his trick! Or he owns one of those spy drone flys secret agencies use. Lol
Both your cables look great


----------



## IgeNeLL

thecrow said:


> Feom my experience the silvergatde s2 has rich/pinchy bit tight bottom end. Exteneded in bottom end and highs. Upper end can be a little aggressive. I found it a little too much for my hd800 set up at times. Would work great i think with lcd range.
> 
> The silver draug however is very smooth and not aggressive. So far i have that with my lcd2 and waiting to try it with my hd800 that I’m expecting it to be great with
> 
> Hope that helps a bit


Does the material of SilverGrade S2 and Silver Draug is different or the geometric make it, i just wonder ?


----------



## thecrow

IgeNeLL said:


> Does the material of SilverGrade S2 and Silver Draug is different or the geometric make it, i just wonder ?


I have no idea.

I think it’s just magic that does it

Edit: or maybe voodoo


----------



## Dan Fuentes

interweb-tech said:


> Imagine my surprise when I opened this thread to find someone had hacked my webcam and was showing my kit. lol Mine is the Solvine. Your Draug3 is gorgeous!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I have the Draug 2 for both the HD800 and LCD3f and absolutely love the cable with both headphones. My next purchase from Trevor will either be the Draug3 or Draug Silver for my Abyss 1266 (not Phi yet). 

I'll echo what others have said, Trevor’a Cables are literally ”works of art, ” handmade, beautiful in appearance, and even more important they sound fantastic. So the wait is worth it, with all the custom cables the wait is pretty long, but with Trevor, you get a better product, at a fair price.


----------



## rutter

You'll get the Moon Audio cables very quickly by comparison. The problem is I was very underwhelmed by the nearly $300 Black Dragon v2 I paired with a Hifiman Edition X v2.


----------



## commtrd (Jul 22, 2018)

ruiliao said:


> Has anyone have had any issues with Norne in the past? I’ve bought a cable from them but my order has been on processing for over a week and all my messages are being ignored.
> There is no number to call to, so I’m starting to feel worried.


Hey. Should try WAITING OVER A FRIGGIN YEAR to get a Toxic Silver Widow. If I could have afforded to fly to England and find that person I would done it just to smoke that a$$ hat like a cheap cigar.

So yeah wait a couple weeks, not a big deal. Try waiting for a year and two months.


----------



## thecrow

commtrd said:


> Hey. Should try WAITING OVER A FRIGGIN YEAR to get a Toxic Silver Widow. If I could have afforded to fly to England and find that person I would done it just to smoke that a$$ hat like a cheap cigar.
> 
> So yeah wait a couple weeks, not a big deal. Try waiting for a year and two months.


I undertand your frustration and yes it sounds like the service was very schiifhouse. I also appreciate that ot has goiten you worked up. I really do. 

But in all due respect, when you’re ready you should let if go or at least stop publicly airing out your issues so aggressively. 

You know what has happened  with Frank’s passing due to a stroke following his father’s passing. That is extremely tragic for the family. 

https://headmania.org/2018/07/18/toxic-cables-rest-in-peace-frank/

So maybe take a breath and out some new perspective on it.

They do say that time eventually makes things (like this) insignificant. 

And as i may football coach would say to us at times “you’re better than that” 

All the best.


----------



## commtrd

My father just passed away in January. Still hurting on that. I totally understand a family's grief over loss of a loved one. 
My comments were solely in regards to the cable I bought and the transaction. Nothing more.


----------



## thecrow

commtrd said:


> My father just passed away in January. Still hurting on that. I totally understand a family's grief over loss of a loved one.
> My comments were solely in regards to the cable I bought and the transaction. Nothing more.


Condolences on the loss of your father. 

My wife has just gone through that herself


----------



## commtrd

Thanks. I did not intend to sound harsh during a time of grieving. I didnt know the guy passed away. It was a really terrible transaction as I literally had to wait 14 months to get that cable. My apologies for inappropriate words at this time. I was with my dad as he took his last breath and it affected me profoundly.


----------



## astrostar59

Phon@ix said:


> In my opinion all listed cables (balanced) sound much better than the creepy standard cord (the old Audeze wires were bad, but the new are a ****ing joke!).
> 
> My favorite is the Draug silver (silver).
> Sound: Very open 3d stage, a lot of microdynamics, clear and silky but no harshness. Sounds fantastic and delivers the same effect like changing copper NF cables to good silver cables in your stereo system. There’s just more of everything, bass gets dryer and more accurate. You don’t get tired of it.


Can I ask what you paid new for the Druag silver. I fancy this cable, but not sure how much it is. I need 6.3mm SE plug and LCD4 ends. 5 foot will be ok.


----------



## thecrow

commtrd said:


> Thanks. I did not intend to sound harsh during a time of grieving. I didnt know the guy passed away. It was a really terrible transaction as I literally had to wait 14 months to get that cable. My apologies for inappropriate words at this time. I was with my dad as he took his last breath and it affected me profoundly.


It’s all good - re your reaction and posting here. We all can get really p155ed off at times. Good to see you’ve taken a breath and posted back. 

All the best.


----------



## astrostar59

I send Toxic Cable an order 2 days ago via their (no status warning) website, and paid with PayPal. However, it doesn't look so far it has been accepted at Toxic's end as my bank shows no debit. I am hoping this is the case, and I don't loose 360 quid!


----------



## thecrow (Jul 23, 2018)

astrostar59 said:


> I send Toxic Cable an order 2 days ago via their (no status warning) website, and paid with PayPal. However, it doesn't look so far it has been accepted at Toxic's end as my bank shows no debit. I am hoping this is the case, and I don't loose 360 quid!


https://headmania.org/2018/07/18/toxic-cables-rest-in-peace-frank/

I trust that should help with how to cancel order

Mind you, you may have already tried that.


----------



## Phon@ix

astrostar59 said:


> Can I ask what you paid new for the Druag silver. I fancy this cable, but not sure how much it is. I need 6.3mm SE plug and LCD4 ends. 5 foot will be ok.



6 ft is something around $719 - I would contact Trevor to make sure, that you get the correct infos...


----------



## astrostar59

Hi Guys
Ok, I ordered the Druag all silver with 6.3mm jack and LCD4 ends. My little Aurix is SE. Trevor has a great customer interaction, very impressed so far.
I should get it in 2 weeks roughly. It will be very interesting to hear it. Initially I will use it with my Audio Note DAC 4.1 and LCD2-C 2018, but in 8 weeks with my main system and the Aries Cerat Kassandra DAC and LCD4 2018.

I am thinking it will be ahead of the stock cables on both those HPs. I have experienced upgrades in sound quality in my system already going silver interconnects and speaker cables.

Will report back!

My previous Stax 009s had copper cables which you couldn't change without a major hack, no idea is silver in that case would improve anything?


----------



## astrostar59 (Jul 25, 2018)

LCD4 + Draug Silver v stock black and white cable?

Any impressions on the difference between the stock cable and the all silver Draug feeding the LCD4 200 ohms?

How is it different? FR change, detail, soundstage? Or very similar..... any impressions are appreciated.


----------



## Quantumbody

Does anyone have first-hand experience of an adapter, or cable, sold by Norse audio that would allow me to use my double helix prion4 cable terminated fir the abyss ab1266 headphones, with focal utopia headphones.

I believe that this would be
Input, three pin mini Xlr, male plug to
Output, focal utopia

I will, of corse, contact Norse audio, but any hands-on knowledge eg
Supply time
Comfort using the cable
Loss of sound quality using an adapter

Would be greatly appreciated.

Obviously, anyone who has one to sell, please say so.


----------



## Nautrachkfriend

Quantumbody said:


> Does anyone have first-hand experience of an adapter, or cable, sold by Norse audio that would allow me to use my double helix prion4 cable terminated fir the abyss ab1266 headphones, with focal utopia headphones.
> 
> I believe that this would be
> Input, three pin mini Xlr, male plug to
> ...



*If* the adapter can be made I don't think you'd really get a lot of loss of sound quality if you went with a Draug Silver adapter. The Draug Silver is also pure occ silver in a litz configuration like the prion4. Also the newest revision of the Draug Silver has a new TPU coating over the wire for maximum comfort and ergonomics. I'm not sure what the supply time would be exactly, but I'd bet around 2-4 weeks minimum depending on what's in stock.

Your best bet for more info is to contact Trevor at Norne Audio like you said though.


----------



## Dap85 (Jul 27, 2018)

I got the Draug V3 a month or so ago for my Aeon Open Flows and I really like it so far. I should be getting my Draug Silver for my ZMF Zebra Eikons soon and I will post some pics when they come.

I already made a thread on reddit...they really don't like cables btw, And here are some pics.

The color change of the Draug V3 transparent black is gorgeous. So here are some comparisons and pictures

*ALBUM* *with bonus cat pics
>>> https://imgur.com/a/xPfC1Vm <<<



















original reddit thread

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/8ptdfg/norne_audios_draug_v3_cables_and_comparison/




I hope you guys enjoy


----------



## alxw0w

OMG even though I've already have norne cable for my he560 (zoetic) I'm thinking about draug. It's so beautiful


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Draug 3 is the best I've heard the HD600. I had to sell the Draug 3 for financial reasons, and it really hurt me. I haven't listened to the headphone since in order to avoid the memory of having to sell that holy grail of a cable. I would proceed optimistically with any of the Draugs.


----------



## rutter

Am I crazy or is there no Draug 3 silver on the website? I see only a copper. The Solvine is priced as the best one.


----------



## TigzStudio

Just a quick update to all.
I did have to go out of office this past week (unavoidable travel), and just returned at 12am today.  So I want to thank everyone for the patience on communication this week.  
I did try my best to get at least some emails answered when I could during travels.   
  But I am back and in full swing and working non-stop all weekend.  
Some email replies and tracking were delayed from this, but they are coming very soon I assure you (crow, atil, rui, and many others).
I am going through every last email right now still as well, if for some reason you have not received a reply by end of day today please just
bump your email in my inbox or send a fresh one to me.  

Thank you everyone for the posts, support and most of all great patience.  

Kind Regards,

Trevor


----------



## katulu

Hi all! 

I stop here from time to time to check some cool pics and post some of my own... so here is my latest Norne buy:  Silver Draug into my HD6XX which I modded with Kennerton amaranth wood cups:

  


Also, hey Trevor!


----------



## Slim1970

katulu said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I stop here from time to time to check some cool pics and post some of my own... so here is my latest Norne buy:  Silver Draug into my HD6XX which I modded with Kennerton amaranth wood cups:
> 
> ...


Very cool mod!


----------



## katulu

Slim1970 said:


> Very cool mod!


Thanks!  I was pleasantly surprised the mod actually improved the sound a little.  The down side is, these cups are HEAVY - they had to have added like 2 pounds to the weight. But, better sound trumps all cons, and I love the look too.


----------



## 480126

TigzStudio said:


> Just a quick update to all.
> I did have to go out of office this past week (unavoidable travel), and just returned at 12am today.  So I want to thank everyone for the patience on communication this week.
> I did try my best to get at least some emails answered when I could during travels.
> But I am back and in full swing and working non-stop all weekend.
> ...


Don´t hurry, Trevor. I can wait for my solvine and Adapter!


----------



## Dan Fuentes

rutter said:


> Am I crazy or is there no Draug 3 silver on the website? I see only a copper. The Solvine is priced as the best one.


Its special order by email


----------



## rutter

Dan Fuentes said:


> Its special order by email



How is it different from Solvine sound-wise? Price?


----------



## kefs

I'm after the new Silver Draug 3 TPU to pair with Sony Z1R. If anyone has an opinon/ experience, i'm all ears.
Trevor has been VERY informative.
Have to say though, the website isn't easy to navigate Rutter.


----------



## Dan Fuentes

rutter said:


> How is it different from Solvine sound-wise? Price?


I believe its in the $700-800 range. I am a bit treble sensitive and I prefer the warmth of copper caples so I stay away from silver or hybrids. I can tell you have have seen quite a few testimonials where the silver Draug has been called a holy grail and end game cable.


----------



## TigzStudio

kefs said:


> Have to say though, the website isn't easy to navigate Rutter.



Fully agree with you Kef.  
A new site is actually a work in progress now behind the scenes to make things as easy as possible to navigate in the not too distant future.  Also to make my own updating of the site much easier.  Do not have a launch date set quite yet.  For now I will be just applying updates here and there to the current site while working on the new site.  Various series are not yet on the current site, but hopefully I will have them showing up by this weekend.


----------



## ltanasom

TigzStudio said:


> Fully agree with you Kef.
> A new site is actually a work in progress now behind the scenes to make things as easy as possible to navigate in the not too distant future.  Also to make my own updating of the site much easier.  Do not have a launch date set quite yet.  For now I will be just applying updates here and there to the current site while working on the new site.  Various series are not yet on the current site, but hopefully I will have them showing up by this weekend.


will be waiting for your new site and new products to be on the website.
Cheers.


----------



## rutter

TigzStudio said:


> Fully agree with you Kef.
> A new site is actually a work in progress now behind the scenes to make things as easy as possible to navigate in the not too distant future.  Also to make my own updating of the site much easier.  Do not have a launch date set quite yet.  For now I will be just applying updates here and there to the current site while working on the new site.  Various series are not yet on the current site, but hopefully I will have them showing up by this weekend.



Please inform us what series those would be as some of us have imminent decisions to make.


----------



## 480126

TigzStudio said:


> Fully agree with you Kef.
> A new site is actually a work in progress now behind the scenes to make things as easy as possible to navigate in the not too distant future.  Also to make my own updating of the site much easier.  Do not have a launch date set quite yet.  For now I will be just applying updates here and there to the current site while working on the new site.  Various series are not yet on the current site, but hopefully I will have them showing up by this weekend.


Trevor, do you have Trouble with your email account? I send you on 30.7. and 1.8. email but I got no answer! Ordered Solvine for HD800 + Adapter!


----------



## TigzStudio (Aug 3, 2018)

Frida309 said:


> Trevor, do you have Trouble with your email account? I send you on 30.7. and 1.8. email but I got no answer! Ordered Solvine for HD800 + Adapter!



Frida,  just sent you a PM to check on this.  Some time back
 emails had delays when sent from contact form via site, but should now be corrected.  Will get you status soon.


----------



## astrostar59

My all silver Druag is looming, can't wait. Lets see what the LCD4 can do balanced out of the Violectric V281 v SE 6.3mm Audeze standard cable. I'll post back as soon as it lands and I run it for a few days. BTW the V281 is a great amp with big balls! Drive those big Audeze - Ha Ha.


----------



## Sniperpr5 (Aug 6, 2018)

A new arrival today... The Norne Volsund Series. This is the version with no sleeve. I just started listening with it so no words on the sound yet. I can say it is super light weight and very supple. I'm digging the new splitter design as well.

I want to give a big thanks to Trevor on this cable, it's a beauty!

I will report back with impressions later once I get some hours with the cable.


----------



## Sniperpr5

I have to say that the OCC Litz used in the Volsund is some beautiful wire!


----------



## ctaxxxx

Sniperpr5 said:


> I have to say that the OCC Litz used in the Volsund is some beautiful wire!


Wow, that is beautiful! Makes me want to order one, even though I already have a Draug Silver lol. Must be because of the new Clear TPU he mentioned through email. 

It's also a damn good picture! He should ask you to put them up on his site!


----------



## sahmen

Can't wait to hear your impressions about the sound. Have an order pending which I might upgrade to a Volsund, so your feedback would be paramount.

Thanks.


----------



## commtrd

Sniperpr5 said:


> A new arrival today... The Norne Volsund Series. This is the version with no sleeve. I just started listening with it so no words on the sound yet. I can say it is super light weight and very supple. I'm digging the new splitter design as well.
> 
> I want to give a big thanks to Trevor on this cable, it's a beauty!
> 
> I will report back with impressions later once I get some hours with the cable.



Do you happen to have an image of this exposure that is stopped down to f11 or better? It is always a good idea to shoot multiple exposures at different f-stops. I went thru that stage where I always wanted to shoot wide open and fortunately much better at compositions now. Anyway great shot... and most of the time it helps A LOT to stop that lens down some.


----------



## Sniperpr5 (Aug 6, 2018)

commtrd said:


> Do you happen to have an image of this exposure that is stopped down to f11 or better? It is always a good idea to shoot multiple exposures at different f-stops. I went thru that stage where I always wanted to shoot wide open and fortunately much better at compositions now. Anyway great shot... and most of the time it helps A LOT to stop that lens down some.



Of that particular shot...No... I honestly just grabbed my dslr and took a quick shot when I got off work. I wasn't really having a photo shoot nor really trying for anything special. My camera just happen to be set on f/5.6 from a previous shot the other day with a 100mm macro on the camera (had to look at the meta lol). Just backed up took a quick shot and ran it through lightroom real quick. I kinda liked the shallow depth of field in the shot with the main focus on the Norne splitter.

But I do get what you are saying though. 

I was more focused on listening to the new cable, just wanted a quick pic.


----------



## thecrow

Sniperpr5 said:


> Of that particular shot...No... I honestly just grabbed my dslr and took a quick shot when I got off work. I wasn't really having a photo shoot nor really trying for anything special. My camera just happen to be set on f/5.6 from a previous shot the other day with a 100mm macro on the camera. Just backed up took a quick shot and ran it through lightroom real quick. I kinda liked the shallow depth of field in the shot with the main focus on the Norne splitter.
> 
> But I do get what you are saying though.
> 
> I was more focused on listening to the new cable, just wanted a quick pic.


just as a side question are the auteurs connectors simply 4 pin mini xlr - same as the lcd range?


----------



## Sniperpr5

thecrow said:


> just as a side question are the auteurs connectors simply 4 pin mini xlr - same as the lcd range?



Yep, same 4 pin mini xlr connectors.


----------



## pippen99

The Auteur uses the same connectors as Audeze.


----------



## koven

Beautiful cable @Sniperpr5 ! 

Trevor's work is just unparalleled especially for the price. I have the Draug Silver and Solvine already, but Volsund may be next..


----------



## thecrow

Sniperpr5 said:


> Yep, same 4 pin mini xlr connectors.





pippen99 said:


> The Auteur uses the same connectors as Audeze.


thanks guys


----------



## LoryWiv (Aug 7, 2018)

Sniperpr5 said:


> A new arrival today... The Norne Volsund Series. This is the version with no sleeve. I just started listening with it so no words on the sound yet. I can say it is super light weight and very supple. I'm digging the new splitter design as well.
> 
> I want to give a big thanks to Trevor on this cable, it's a beauty!
> 
> I will report back with impressions later once I get some hours with the cable.



Congrats, and I can tell you that IMO the Auteur + Volsund combination is fantastic. Your Volsund is a beauty. Mine is *sleeved* and handsome.


----------



## felix3650

Sniperpr5 said:


> A new arrival today... The Norne Volsund Series. This is the version with no sleeve. I just started listening with it so no words on the sound yet. I can say it is super light weight and very supple. I'm digging the new splitter design as well.
> 
> I want to give a big thanks to Trevor on this cable, it's a beauty!
> 
> I will report back with impressions later once I get some hours with the cable.



It blends so well with your Teak Auteurs! Gunmetal Eidolic connectors with the new splitter blend perfectly. Copper should complement well with your Schiit stack in the background


----------



## astrostar59

*Norne Draug All Silver Balanced headphone cable & the V281



*
My cable arrived today. 2 days from USA to UK, incredible. Anyway, much more incredible is the way it sounds. In my second system at the moment, with my Audio Note DAC and the Audeze LCD2-C 2018 model.

Over stock cable which is SE and 6.3mm plug and using the balanced out of the V281

*1. First thing you notice is the dynamics. *
Much bigger, faster, more direct, as though the planers are now hard wired to the source. More horsepower going on here. The LCD2-C are really moving up a notch, coming alive from a slumber on SE connection and with stock cable. It takes you by surprise when the music has a big dynamic swing, it certainly is very realistic.

*2. Transparency.*
Oh my, this is much more transparent, a veil has been pealed away here. So much so I defeated the 2dB 6kz-12khz lift I had set in Roon. Don't need that now. Not only that, tiny details and multiple detail is coming through at once, that was slightly masked or confused before. This is all good, still super smooth and zero fatigue as you would expect from the Audeze and this amp. This is a really good setup. I can't believe I paid 700 USD for the LCD2-C on the sale at Audeze earlier his year, this level of sound has no place in a sub 2K headphone, never mind 1K IMO. The decay and detail reminds me of my Stax 009, though in this case it feels more in place and planted in the whole image as opposed to floating over the top of everything.

*3. Midrange*
This has increased in 3 dimensions, depth, width and height. And very complex passages re easy to understand, pick out separate instruments, understand the way it was recorded more than before. No hint of edge to female  vocals, and Rammstein's screaming guitars sound spot on to my ears, enough bite without shutting my ears down.

*4. Bass*
The bass is a bit more tuneful and as the detail has gone up in the treble and mids, it also has more texture here. It goes just as deep as the stock cable, can't hear a change there yet, but I can pick out more detail here.

*5. Construction*
I am not a fanboy for the looks of any audio gear. But it is nice when it sounds better than your previous gear AND looks better as well. The build quality trevor is getting here is fantastic, a work of art. The cable looks thick in the photos, but it is very light and super flexible. Think grass snake, light, bendy and no wire memory. It also came with a nice slip bag, useful if you are into portable solutions.

This is marvellous, the sound signature has shifted slightly up into more detail, but there is no price to pay that I can hear. In other words have your cake and eat it too. I think this cable will upgrade any amp and HP combination TBH, it seems to get right down to what is going on, removed the distance between you and the source if you like. Unless you are after specific tone control effect (some form of masking) I would say it is a win win here. 

Note, some of my gains may be also down to the V281 now firing on both amps via the balanced output. Note I am feeding it Single Ended from my DAC, which I was told is fine to still get the benefit of both of the V200 amps working in the V281. Now I am wondering what my main DAC and my LCD4s will sound like. Later......


----------



## kefs

Thankyou Astrostar59,
I have just placed an order for Silver Draug to partner my Sony Z1R + Sugden Headmaster. I am all analog at the moment in regards to amps. I am really looking forwards to listening to them.
Trevor has excellent communication skills. I know his cables will impress.


----------



## commtrd

astrostar59 said:


> *Norne Draug All Silver Balanced headphone cable & the V281
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! Well done! Now this is the kind of relational data we all need to see! Nice photography as well. Thanks man this is awesome! Makes me start to re-think Trevor's offer to swap out the Solvine for a silver Draug and just pay the upgrade portion over what the Solvine cost me.


----------



## kino lau

Absolutely love the Solvine but I'm itching to pick up a Draug Silver as well...


----------



## koven

Very nice @kino lau, love the red pads on the pro too.


----------



## Giallofan

koven said:


> Beautiful cable @Sniperpr5 !
> 
> Trevor's work is just unparalleled especially for the price. I have the Draug Silver and Solvine already, but Volsund may be next..


I was planning on getting a silver cable and was wondering if you, or anyone else who has experience with them, could describe the differences between the Draug Silver and the Solving.  I assume the Draug is superior but by how much?  If someone has already explained this I would appreciate someone directing me as to where I could find it.  Thanks.


----------



## 480126

Giallofan said:


> I was planning on getting a silver cable and was wondering if you, or anyone else who has experience with them, could describe the differences between the Draug Silver and the Solving.  I assume the Draug is superior but by how much?  If someone has already explained this I would appreciate someone directing me as to where I could find it.  Thanks.


  I use  8 core silver plated cable, made  30x 0.08mm strands of silver plated oxygen free Copper from a guy in UK. It was not expencive ca. 110 Euro + Furutech 4,4 connector! I think it is a little bit too bright. So I orderd Solvine 2. Hope Solvine 2 will bring more warmth!


----------



## Giallofan

Thanks for the reply.  The one thing that I am concerned with in an all silver cable is that I will find it too bright.


----------



## commtrd

Giallofan said:


> Thanks for the reply.  The one thing that I am concerned with in an all silver cable is that I will find it too bright.



Strangely enough I have never had any of my pure silver (or even hybrid copper/silver Solvine) sound too bright at all.


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

I have the draug silver with the utopias. I did not feel it added any brightness or sibilance. It's an excellent cable.


----------



## kino lau

commtrd said:


> Strangely enough I have never had any of my pure silver (or even hybrid copper/silver Solvine) sound too bright at all.


Nope. My IEM cables are pure silver and sound amazing. I couldn't afford the Draug Silver after spending the money on my Clears. Exchanged emails last night to get on the list for a Draug Silver, even though I just picked the new DAC. I'm a fool with no money...lol


----------



## Giallofan

kino lau said:


> Nope. My IEM cables are pure silver and sound amazing. I couldn't afford the Draug Silver after spending the money on my Clears. Exchanged emails last night to get on the list for a Draug Silver, even though I just picked the new DAC. I'm a fool with no money...lol


Yeah, me too.  I'm seriously considering the Draug Silver as well.


----------



## johnzz4

I’ll have the Draug Silver in on Tuesday.  Looking forward to hearing how it compares to my several other cables.


----------



## koven

I sold my Utopia recently and have a Draug Silver for Utopia for sale if anyone is interested! It is 7 feet XLR.


----------



## spookanide

Hi guys, I am selling my Draug copper cable terminated for Audeze cans. This particular one adds a bit of vocal warmth and a touch of highs to the experience. The 2-6k region is very nicely controlled with these. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wts-norne-audio-draug-2-4pin-xlr-balanced-audeze-mini-xlr.886374/


----------



## TigzStudio

Sniperpr5 said:


> I want to give a big thanks to Trevor on this cable, it's a beauty!



Beautiful shots you took, thanks for the post and the support!



astrostar59 said:


> *Norne Draug All Silver Balanced headphone cable & the V281*
> ......




Thank you Astro for taking the time here to put your thoughts into so much detail, great photos as well!

To all:
Have been extremely busy lately but doing my best to get to all emails and get as many tracking
out as I can.  My site updates have suffered due to the build schedule. Builds come first over site updates.
But any questions on any new series, order updates, etc. just send me an email.
If for some reason you do not get a reply back within 12-18 hours, just bump your email again if possible.
I try my best to get a reply same day always and not miss anyone.

A big thank you from me to all of you for the support.  Without you guys I would not be able to do
what I love to do.  Lots of cool stuff still to come.


----------



## Noirkw91

Any update on the new tpu silvergarde launch?


----------



## T.D.C

I'm gonna have a pretty warm combination (Chord Polymojo and SE5U), looking for a silver cable.
Could anyone tell me what's the difference between Silvergarde S and Therium 8-wire for IEM in term of sound signature?
My priority is soundstage size > imagine > clarity/resolution > mid/treble/bass

Aesthetically, I really like 8-wire construction of the Therium better than the thicker 21awgx4 of the Silvergarde, but I haven't heard any of those two yet.


----------



## ctaxxxx

Noirkw91 said:


> Any update on the new tpu silvergarde launch?



The page has been updated for a few weeks now. Just look for New or Clear edition in the titles. 

**New* *Silvergarde S - CIEM replacement cable - *clear edition*- 4 x 21awg - pure silver occ litz (cotton core)


----------



## kino lau (Aug 14, 2018)

T.D.C said:


> I'm gonna have a pretty warm combination (Chord Polymojo and SE5U), looking for a silver cable.
> Could anyone tell me what's the difference between Silvergarde S and Therium 8-wire for IEM in term of sound signature?
> My priority is soundstage size > imagine > clarity/resolution > mid/treble/bass
> 
> Aesthetically, I really like 8-wire construction of the Therium better than the thicker 21awgx4 of the Silvergarde, but I haven't heard any of those two yet.


I own both and can't say that the difference is night and day. The Therium is a fantastic sounding cable as well as being more pliable. If I'm going to be in public, like sitting in the waiting area at the local PepBoys waiting for car repairs, I almost always bring the Therium with me. I get looks from others, because the cable is not something anybody expects to see (I never did). But it is more pliable. If I bring the Silvergarde out in public, I get looks more like "What the F' is That?" Of course it's less pliable, but still very user-friendly. The one thing that I got from the Silvergarde immediately was that the bass hits harder while maintaining all of the high end. I know that Trevor has used different wire for builds, so the Silvergarde as it is today may be much more pliable than the one I have. I know that I received one of the very first that was sent out. Personally, from my own experience with Trevor's cables...more is better. My preference is for more silver, with my IEM's and Cans.


----------



## thecrow

I have had the silver draug for a few weeks and used it a little with my lcd 2

However today I received my zmf auteur. My very initial impressions are fantastic.
I spend about 40 mins with the stock cable but have put the silver draug on 20 mins ago and wow!!!
Using my woo wa2.

Yes these initial impressions are just that but they play sooo well together


----------



## TigzStudio

Noirkw91 said:


> Any update on the new tpu silvergarde launch?


TPU flexible clear SG-S new version is not in stock until early September.  The current link on site will change to a new page when I get a chance to update.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Aug 21, 2018)

I am currently using the Focal Clears, does anyone have experience with cable paring with the Clears? Would anyone experience paring with SOLVINE SERIES  16-WIRE - SILVER OCC LITZ / COPPER OCC LITZ - FUSION or a Draug Silver? Thanks

Update: Really good support from Trevor @ Norne Audio through email. I got my order going. Can't wait to pair it with the Focal Clear. Listening impression later when I receive the cable.


----------



## 480126

Gavin C4 said:


> I am currently using the Focal Clears, does anyone have experience with cable paring with the Clears? Would anyone experience paring with SOLVINE SERIES  16-WIRE - SILVER OCC LITZ / COPPER OCC LITZ - FUSION or a Draug Silver? Thanks
> 
> Update: Really good support from Trevor @ Norne Audio through email. I got my order going. Can't wait to pair it with the Focal Clear. Listening impression later when I receive the cable.


What Cable did. you Order?


----------



## Giallofan

Frida309 said:


> What Cable did. you Order?


I'm curious as well.  I ended up going with a Draug 3 and a Draug Silver but the Solvine did look intriguing.


----------



## Ojisan

What's everyone's turn around time experience with Norne? 

I ordered a short IEM adapter 4 weeks ago. I emailed at 3 weeks and I was told I should get it that week. I didn't. Same at week 4. 

Does low $$ mean lower priority? Despite seeing all the good reviews here, it somehow doesn't inspire confidence for me in ordering cables for Utopia/HD800...


----------



## Sniperpr5

His shipping times can vary... he is still faster than other cables I have ordered in the past. 

Just be patient... his quality is second to none.


----------



## TigzStudio (Sep 7, 2018)

to:  Ojisan

I believe we did get an email to you yesterday that your delivery date is on this Monday via FedEx Express (with a bonus 2.5 to 3.5 adapter added to your package for the error here).  If not please send me a PM with your order number and I will check right away for you. 


to all:
Finally I am able to get the latest updates launched this weekend to our site, it is not the brand new site launch yet but still a large update that should also
help a touch with navigation as well. 
Thanks to all for hanging in there with the patience, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 480126

Ojisan said:


> What's everyone's turn around time experience with Norne?
> 
> I ordered a short IEM adapter 4 weeks ago. I emailed at 3 weeks and I was told I should get it that week. I didn't. Same at week 4.
> 
> Does low $$ mean lower priority? Despite seeing all the good reviews here, it somehow doesn't inspire confidence for me in ordering cables for Utopia/HD800...


I ordered 30.6. solvine. Last monday Trevor told me ship on wednesday but i got no more Information Till Now.
I can wait. But Trevor must do a better officejob - sorry i find not the right words in english.


----------



## TigzStudio

To:  Frida309
(I believe I know who you are, but I am going to PM you now to verify)

We just got Solvine 2 in stock very very recently, and your preorder did complete if you are who I think you are (we also threw in free bonus adapter which I believe we informed you
in email).  
I will forward you the expedited tracking in email this evening.  Thank you again for your patience on wait for Solvine 2 new model to come in stock.  

Again thank you all for your understanding on the wait.  
If anyone else has a status question please email me.  I am trying to check the forum more often but email is where
I check multiple times per day.  Feel free to bump your email in my inbox if for some reason you do not hear back in 12 hours.


----------



## ltanasom

TigzStudio said:


> to:  Ojisan
> 
> I believe we did get an email to you yesterday that your delivery date is on this Monday via FedEx Express (with a bonus 2.5 to 3.5 adapter added to your package for the error here).  If not please send me a PM with your order number and I will check right away for you.
> 
> ...


Trevor, really waiting for your site update.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Sep 13, 2018)

Frida309 said:


> What Cable did. you Order?





Giallofan said:


> I'm curious as well.  I ended up going with a Draug 3 and a Draug Silver but the Solvine did look intriguing.



Ordered the Solvine  on Aug, 21 for my Focal Clears through Trevor's email. He should be filled with orders from the community. Please give the overworked man some time, he builds wonderful cables.


----------



## 480126

Gavin C4 said:


> Ordered the Solvine 2 on Aug, 21 for my Focal Clears through Trevor's email. He should be filled with orders from the community. Please give the overworked man some time, he builds wonderful cables.


It´s not the time - I can wait! It´s the Organisation. Customer must wait for Information and got sometimes wrong Information about shipping. I hope Trevor will work for  a better Organisation.
So he get more time to build his wonderful cables!


----------



## TigzStudio

Frida309 said:


> .


to Frida309:
PM (and email) was sent with your tracking number. It has your bonus adapter as well as free upgrade to FedEx Express international (much quicker than your original shipping selection)
I certainly appreciate your feedback, support and patience.


----------



## 480126

TigzStudio said:


> to Frida309:
> PM (and email) was sent with your tracking number. It has your bonus adapter as well as free upgrade to FedEx Express international (much quicker than your original shipping selection)
> I certainly appreciate your feedback, support and patience.


Thanks, Trevor! I think you are crazy because you give me to much bonus! Thanks again!


----------



## 480126 (Sep 11, 2018)

TigzStudio said:


> to Frida309:
> PM (and email) was sent with your tracking number. It has your bonus adapter as well as free upgrade to FedEx Express international (much quicker than your original shipping selection)
> I certainly appreciate your feedback, support and patience.


Trevor,
 thanks a lot! You are the GREATEST!


----------



## Arniesb

Frida309 said:


> Trevor, thanks a lot! You are the GREATEST!


Is this solvine for HD800S?


----------



## 480126

Arniesb said:


> Is this solvine for HD800S?


Yes, solvine 2 for hd800 s with 4,4 Plug for Sony WM1a


----------



## Arniesb

Frida309 said:


> Yes, solvine 2 for hd800 s with 4,4 Plug for Sony WM1a


Congrats! Trevor's cables look very nice! 
But Solvine is best looking for sure!


----------



## 480126

Arniesb said:


> Congrats! Trevor's cables look very nice!
> But Solvine is best looking for sure!


And sounds Great!


----------



## Ojisan

Just got my Therium series adapter. My first purchase. They are beautiful, works as expected, and high quality (as said by many here)! 

I wanted to say thanks to Trevor for the outstanding service (expedited shipping and an extra) after what appears to be an order lost in the system. Sorry I had to come to the public to question the turn around time. I didn't mind the wait at all. But, when I'm told it's shipping on day x for arrival on day y, I expect to see it on day y or get an update if there are any delays. I prefer that I didn't have to send you so many emails to get my order processed. I also feel bad that I had to make you pay the expedited shipping and the extra item. For a nice craft like yours, I would prefer to see you making cables than spending time covering mistakes. In short, I think the buying experience could have been better, but the result is outstanding. I hope to buy from you again and let's hope your update will work better! Thanks!


----------



## Gavin C4

Ojisan said:


> Just got my Therium series adapter. My first purchase. They are beautiful, works as expected, and high quality (as said by many here)!
> 
> I wanted to say thanks to Trevor for the outstanding service (expedited shipping and an extra) after what appears to be an order lost in the system. Sorry I had to come to the public to question the turn around time. I didn't mind the wait at all. But, when I'm told it's shipping on day x for arrival on day y, I expect to see it on day y or get an update if there are any delays. I prefer that I didn't have to send you so many emails to get my order processed. I also feel bad that I had to make you pay the expedited shipping and the extra item. For a nice craft like yours, I would prefer to see you making cables than spending time covering mistakes. In short, I think the buying experience could have been better, but the result is outstanding. I hope to buy from you again and let's hope your update will work better! Thanks!



Wow, nice adapter. I am also looking for a 2.5 to XLR adapter from Norne. Would this adapter perform better than the super short adapter from Norne?


----------



## Ojisan

Gavin C4 said:


> Wow, nice adapter. I am also looking for a 2.5 to XLR adapter from Norne. Would this adapter perform better than the super short adapter from Norne?



I see the 2.5mm-4pin XLR plug on the website now... doh. If I saw that, I probably would have been happy with that (cheaper too). I haven't compared the two so I can't tell. I haven't noticed any loss so far with the adapter.


----------



## rutter

Is there such a thing as the Solvine 2? Is the site still not current!?


----------



## ltanasom

rutter said:


> Is there such a thing as the Solvine 2? Is the site still not current!?


I think I have Solvine 1.
Really want to know what the differences between version 1 and 2 are in both technical and sonic aspects.
Anyone can share?
Thanks.


----------



## rutter

It's inexcusable that the site doesn't include a number of the cables apparently offered. Forget formatting, it's a necessity to have what is sold available to buy!!!


----------



## Gavin C4 (Sep 13, 2018)

rutter said:


> Is there such a thing as the Solvine 2? Is the site still not current!?





ltanasom said:


> I think I have Solvine 1.
> Really want to know what the differences between version 1 and 2 are in both technical and sonic aspects.
> Anyone can share?
> Thanks.



According to Trevor, the Solvine 2 was only recently stocked. The previous order on the Solvine 2 we saw should be a "pre order". There is a small time window where the website is not yet up to date, but Trevor said he will be updating the website ASAP.


----------



## rutter

How much is it and when can it be ordered? What was improved?


----------



## Gavin C4

rutter said:


> How much is it and when can it be ordered? What was improved?



You will need to e mail Trevor for the information. According to Trevor post.



TigzStudio said:


> To all:
> Have been extremely busy lately but doing my best to get to all emails and get as many tracking
> out as I can.  My site updates have suffered due to the build schedule. *Builds come first over site updates.
> But any questions on any new series, order updates, etc. just send me an email.*
> ...


----------



## rutter

A build isn't product development. When a product becomes available it needs to be on the site, doesn't matter how good the site itself is. A weird way to do business, unless this thread is the source of business, and even so, I catch mentions of unlisted cables rather than an announcement itself.


----------



## thecrow (Sep 13, 2018)

rutter said:


> A build isn't product development. When a product becomes available it needs to be on the site, doesn't matter how good the site itself is. A weird way to do business, unless this thread is the source of business, and even so, I catch mentions of unlisted cables rather than an announcement itself.


Rutter, you won’t be happy here.
You won’t  be happy not having a website updated (you already aren’t). You won’t be happy when trevor is too busy making cables and may take a few days to respond to you.
You won’t be happy when trevor can’t give you a definite date that the cable will be ready or that the cable isn’t made for you within a week.

Your posts here, including your views and the way you express yourself indicate that though your views are valid this thread/ these cables might not be a good match for you.

Exhibit A:



rutter said:


> It's inexcusable that the site doesn't include a number of the cables apparently offered. Forget formatting, it's a necessity to have what is sold available to buy!!!



Edit: maybe i should add three exclamation marks too!!!


----------



## rutter (Sep 13, 2018)

It makes zero sense to be selling a product without listing it on your website. Period, no excuses. Has nothing to do with the quality of the product or anything else. The fact that there is any sort of discussion over this indicates that some of you are perhaps a little too smitten with Trevor. I hope that bodes well...

By the way, I already know to expect delays in everything. I've been following the thread. When I don't even know what the hell there is to order that's when I start getting super annoyed.


----------



## TigzStudio

To rutter:  

Just a quick note.

I have actually been working on the site heavily for the past week on and off (juggling time schedule with builds), just now I have been working
on getting images tweaked for the past 7 hours straight.  These are all behind the scenes tweaks that are about to go live very soon.
  It is a very time consuming process certainly while I am also trying to get complex hand braided builds shipped to customers. I put 100% priority on
shipping current customers orders and emailing to customers first and foremost. 
 Primary site update will happen this week, today a couple of new series will pop up first.  

With that said you can also simply send me an email anytime to get a list, specs. or pictures, or just guidance on choices.  
So you can also provide me with details of your system and needs and I can guide to the best option.
I try to be very detailed in emails and try my best to explain options clearly.  

I understand the frustration of the current site layout, it will be remedied and easier to navigate.
Things will also be clearer when trying to figure out what might be the right choice for each individuals needs.  
I am always working hard countless hours a day, doing my best.  

Regardless I appreciate your feedback, and thank you for the post.


----------



## rutter

When will all the currently available cables be listed? I don't think this is a site layout issue. I don't see at least two cables that are apparently available.


----------



## commtrd

thecrow said:


> Rutter, you won’t be happy here.
> You won’t  be happy not having a website updated (you already aren’t). You won’t be happy when trevor is too busy making cables and may take a few days to respond to you.
> You won’t be happy when trevor can’t give you a definite date that the cable will be ready or that the cable isn’t made for you within a week.
> 
> ...



I think Mr. Rutter may just be one of those peeps who are just permanently pissed off.


----------



## Marco_tam (Sep 14, 2018)

For those of you who plan to buy from Trevor, I suggest you go for the Beadblast splitter, it's truly a beauty!


----------



## Gavin C4

Banner for a new cable has been updated on norne website.


----------



## felix3650

Sense or no sense it's not easy managing everything when you're a small (a couple or three souls) company. I know that well having worked with a small team startup too. Beats spends quite a bit on presentation and bling-bling but its headphones are rather sh**tty.
I'd prefer Trevor focus on quality rather than creating a flashy website with colourful "toys" for one to stare at and end up rushing things.

Plus asking with an email is free as far as I know. 
Just my opinion


----------



## rutter

Literally just talking about listing products so that potential buyers know what is available and can spend their money wisely. That's as basic as it gets. No use trying to spin it. I couldn't care less what Beats does and that has nothing to do with anything, nor was I asking to stare at anything but basic information. Talking about making inquiries through email is as presumptuous as it gets, and the hilarious thing is it might be more time-consuming for him.


----------



## Xcalibur255

rutter said:


> Literally just talking about listing products so that potential buyers know what is available and can spend their money wisely. That's as basic as it gets. No use trying to spin it. I couldn't care less what Beats does and that has nothing to do with anything, nor was I asking to stare at anything but basic information. Talking about making inquiries through email is as presumptuous as it gets, and the hilarious thing is it might be more time-consuming for him.



You made your concern very clear, and Trevor responded to those concerns.  He is pretty much a one man show who is super busy and does the best he can.  Trevor is also literally the nicest guy you will ever deal with who goes far out of his way to make his customers happy.

There is simply nothing to be gained here by re-posting the same complaint over and over again.


----------



## Xcalibur255

Since I'm here, I really wanted to do a little write up on the new Volsung cable Trevor made for my LCD-2s, but literally days after I got it I developed pretty severe tinnitus and have been tip-toeing around any kind of listening ever since.  What time I was able to get in on the cable left me very impressed.  This is exactly the way I always wanted the LCD-2 to sound, it is pretty much tonally perfect for my tastes.  That small bit of praise is the best review I can offer sadly.


----------



## ltanasom

Xcalibur255 said:


> You made your concern very clear, and Trevor responded to those concerns.  He is pretty much a one man show who is super busy and does the best he can.  Trevor is also literally the nicest guy you will ever deal with who goes far out of his way to make his customers happy.
> 
> There is simply nothing to be gained here by re-posting the same complaint over and over again.


Agree. Trevor is one of the nicest guy to deal with.


----------



## Dan Fuentes (Sep 14, 2018)

OK, so I have 4 cables from Trevor, one back from the "Norse" days. Sure the site is not updated as often and it can take sometime for delivery but I have to say that these cables are the finest boutique brand aftermarket cables bar none. Nobody comes close, (I would say Toxic but thats another story) and maybe ZMF a strong 3rd. For all complaining about the site or wait times you cant order a custom suit online or see the availability. You have to contact, order and wait a bit. Yeah, there can be delays but it works out in the end.


----------



## rutter

So anyone been able to compare the Solvine 2 to the original Solvine yet?


----------



## ltanasom

rutter said:


> So anyone been able to compare the Solvine 2 to the original Solvine yet?


really want to know too since i think i have original version of Solvine.
thanks.


----------



## commtrd

I have not had the pleasure of listening to a headphone connected via Solvine 1. BUT I do have Solvine 2 (weave of copper and silver individual wires) and it enables a gorgeous presentation with both LCD-X and LCD4z.
I have nothing derogatory to say about the cable. In fact it is so good that I am not being motivated to trade it in on a Draug 2 pure silver cable. Yet.


----------



## rutter

I thought the new "end-game" cable is Draug 3 silver.


----------



## TigzStudio (Sep 16, 2018)

EDIT on 09/16:  Still working on finishing touches, hopefully just few more hours.  

Just a quick update all:
This weekend I will finally be finishing off most of the updates.
Right now I estimate that by 4-8pm pst tomorrow most should finally be up.  Layout will be adjusted a bit as well.

To rutter:
There will be a small static clickable banner at the top by tomorrow (below primary slider banner) that will have a single page information guide on all of the current available series.
This will help show you every single current available series in a single list and guide.  In case folks prefer not to email me directly for questions or guidance this will be helpful.
The reason why I do not mention series directly in much detail on this particular thread and give explanations here is because I must abide by the rules
of Head-fi (as a MOT).  So you must email me or wait for the site update for in depth details.


----------



## TigzStudio

Dan Fuentes said:


> OK, so I have 4 cables from Trevor, one back from the "Norse" days......


I appreciate the long time support Dan, thank you for the post.  Those days seem like just yesterday for me, hard
to believe I have been doing this for 8+ years now.  



Xcalibur255 said:


> Since I'm here, I really wanted to do a little write up on the new Volsund cable Trevor made for my LCD-2s, but literally days after I got it I developed pretty severe tinnitus and have been tip-toeing around any kind of listening ever since.  What time I was able to get in on the cable left me very impressed.  This is exactly the way I always wanted the LCD-2 to sound, it is pretty much tonally perfect for my tastes.  That small bit of praise is the best review I can offer sadly.



Hey I really appreciate the post and feedback thank you.  Sorry to hear about the tinnitus, hope you are able to get more listening
time soon Xcal.


----------



## commtrd

rutter said:


> I thought the new "end-game" cable is Draug 3 silver.


Could well be. I have not kept up with all the latest and greatest from Norne but if I decide to do something different with my cabling I will get ahold of Trevor and put a deal together. Right now what I have is working well.


----------



## apollogreed

Might be a little too soon here, but anyone with a comparison between the new Silvergarde S3 vs the Draug Silver? Looking for an endgame pairing for my HD800 / V281 combo


----------



## kefs

astrostar59 said:


> *Norne Draug All Silver Balanced headphone cable & the V281
> 
> 
> 
> ...





astrostar59 said:


> *Norne Draug All Silver Balanced headphone cable & the V281
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, out of curiosity ( as i am in the UK), what costs were incured importing them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jerick70

Received this yesterday from Trevor.  This is a yet named all copper 8 wire cable.  This is a one off Trevor says.  This cable sounds as good as it looks.  It was well worth the wait.


----------



## tim0chan

jerick70 said:


> Received this yesterday from Trevor.  This is a yet named all copper 8 wire cable.  This is a one off Trevor says.  This cable sounds as good as it looks.  It was well worth the wait.


Lovin the look. How much did U pay and any chance I can get one?


----------



## singleended5863

jerick70 said:


> Received this yesterday from Trevor.  This is a yet named all copper 8 wire cable.  This is a one off Trevor says.  This cable sounds as good as it looks.  It was well worth the wait.



Nice and unique!


----------



## jerick70

tim0chan said:


> Lovin the look. How much did U pay and any chance I can get one?


The cable usually only comes in a 4 wire variant. Trevor said my cable was a one off build.  I'm sure you could talk him into one though for the right price.  I recieved it as a gift so I'm not sure how much it cost.  Trevor will be able to tell you pricing. 

One thing that really sets this cable apart from all my other cables is how it shimmers in the light. It's like it's made out of diamonds. Very cool effect.

I'm using this cable with my DX200Ti and Noble Encores. Incredible pairing.  I think I like it as much or better than my Norne Therum. It's smooth but still retrieves all the micro detail. Not as edgy as the Therum. I don't want to make the Therum out as a bad cable because it's not. Silver tends to be a little drier and forward sounding especially with metal housed iems.


----------



## tim0chan

jerick70 said:


> The cable usually only comes in a 4 wire variant. Trevor said my cable was a one off build.  I'm sure you could talk him into one though for the right price.  I recieved it as a gift so I'm not sure how much it cost.  Trevor will be able to tell you pricing.
> 
> One thing that really sets this cable apart from all my other cables is how it shimmers in the light. It's like it's made out of diamonds. Very cool effect.
> 
> I'm using this cable with my DX200Ti and Noble Encores. Incredible pairing.  I think I like it as much or better than my Norne Therum. It's smooth but still retrieves all the micro detail. Not as edgy as the Therum. I don't want to make the Therum out as a bad cable because it's not. Silver tends to be a little drier and forward sounding especially with metal housed iems.


Every thread I look, I see dx200ti xD. Will contact him sooner or later when I am ready to upgrade


----------



## thecrow

Hi Trevor @TigzStudio 

I haven't heard back from you in the last week. I have sent through another email to amend/add to my order 

I hope you see it soon
peter


----------



## TigzStudio

thecrow said:


> Hi Trevor @TigzStudio
> 
> peter



Peter, I did send you a reply.  
I will have one more reply this evening as well.


----------



## TigzStudio

jerick70 said:


> Received this yesterday from Trevor.  This is a yet named all copper 8 wire cable.  It was well worth the wait.


I appreciate the impression and post jerick, and most of all thank you for the kind patience.


----------



## singleended5863

Hi Peter,
Would like to order IEMs/CIEMs cables with pure copper or copper litz 8 wire and balanced 4.4 connector. I went to website but I got confused with the prices of 4wire or 8 wire. Please PM me the prices of 8 wire only. Thanks.


----------



## thecrow

TigzStudio said:


> Peter, I did send you a reply.
> I will have one more reply this evening as well.


Hi Trevor
Got your email - thanks for getting back


----------



## felix3650

singleended5863 said:


> Hi Peter,
> Would like to order IEMs/CIEMs cables with pure copper or copper litz 8 wire and balanced 4.4 connector. I went to website but I got confused with the prices of 4wire or 8 wire. Please PM me the prices of 8 wire only. Thanks.


Actually you need to contact Trevor not Peter lol 
I'm quoting him here but do send an email and he will get back to you 
@TigzStudio


----------



## jerick70

TigzStudio said:


> I appreciate the impression and post jerick, and most of all thank you for the kind patience.


Thank you for your patience and candor with me.  You do good work Trevor.  You should be proud.


----------



## Sage Encore

Just ordered a Silvergarde 3 for my Abyss, and the countdown begins.


----------



## felix3650

Sage Encore said:


> Just ordered a Silvergarde 3 for my Abyss, and the countdown begins.



Do post pics when you recieve it! Oh and your impressions too


----------



## Sage Encore

felix3650 said:


> Do post pics when you recieve it! Oh and your impressions too


Will do so bro.


----------



## interweb-tech (Oct 2, 2018)

Thank you @TigzStudio ! Received my new (super secret model at the time I ordered) Solv X3 terminated for Ether C Flow. I see Trevor has updated the website with the new line so I will defer to his page* for the details. I have barely half an hour on the cable but will report that it has clean, clear & articulate mids & highs and detailed but not boomy bottom end (Herbie Hancock, EDM, etc so far). I am growing to love the thinner, lighter aspect (2nd such cable from Trevor in addition to Draug3, Silvergarde & Solvine) of these new cables. It's just me and the music, not disturbed or hindered by the weight and resistance to movement a larger heavier cable can have. Anyway thanks again, Trevor. This was worth the wait.

*http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...ara-focal-elear-clear-sennheiser-hd800s-hd820


----------



## nlwouter

Hi, this is this first time posting on this thread.
and i want to give an impression of the new cable fom norne i recieved last week.
It is the new Norne Silvergarde S3.

I first pre-ordered a Solvine v2 a few months ago.
But after a lot of back and forth mailing with Trevor i ended up with a Silvergarde, for a good price.
First of all i have to say the communication with Trevor was outstanding, he may miss an e-mail and you sometimes need some patience,
But he fully recovers from that with amazing costumers service i haven't seen before.

As it is my first time in this thread it is also the first time owning an "expensive" cable, so i wasn't a so called "cable believer"  in the first place, but i thought
what better way to test this is is to buy an good looking cable from Norne, so i did.

Skip ahead a few months and i recieved my cable, and i started my testing.
I started with A/B ing with the original cable, but the time to swap was just too long. I did however already notice slight changes.
But i decided to just start listening. And this is the moment the changes slowly hit me:

The seperation improved, voices sounded more forward and bass was more refined. The differences are small, but it does add up. 
The highs sounded more detailed, but also less harsh, which i didn't like at first, because It sounded a bit smoothed over sometimes, but i got used to it. 
And now i really like how calming the Clear sounds witthout losing it's attack. After listening to more and more songs over the week i really began to love this cable.
I even feel like i like my Focal Clear so much more with this cable.
This could also be my mind fooling me, but i'm kinda convinced it's not.

And then the build, 
Well there isn't much to say here: it is really really well built and it looks and feels great,
a bit heavier then the standard cable, but that's what you get with 4 times 20awg silver. 

In Conclusion:

i'm strongly convinced that this cable improves the sound, how much is down to the cable and how much is down to my brain i don't know.
But i actually don't care, i just really like how my headphones sound right now. And i would a 100% recommend buying from Trevor.
I might even buy myself a second cable if i ever get a new headphone.

Oh and last but not least, here is a picture of this beautiful beast:



and by the way I'm happy to answer any questions i'll get.


----------



## felix3650

nlwouter said:


> Hi, this is this first time posting on this thread.
> and i want to give an impression of the new cable fom norne i recieved last week.
> It is the new Norne Silvergarde S3.
> 
> ...



Really nice config! What amp are you using to run balanced? That's a slim sleeve there


----------



## nlwouter

felix3650 said:


> Really nice config! What amp are you using to run balanced? That's a slim sleeve there



Thanks! I'm using the Questyle CMA400i to power the clears, it's a really nice combo.


----------



## tim0chan

nlwouter said:


> Thanks! I'm using the Questyle CMA400i to power the clears, it's a really nice combo.


you have my ideal setup lol. however i have to compromise so i can afford all the components in my system. Have you heard the sprout by PS audio?


----------



## felix3650

nlwouter said:


> Thanks! I'm using the Questyle CMA400i to power the clears, it's a really nice combo.


Nice! I'm also waiting on a balanced S3 for my Auteurs. And you just happen to have the DAC/Amp I'm eyeing too. Were you running single ended before getting the S3?


----------



## nlwouter

felix3650 said:


> Nice! I'm also waiting on a balanced S3 for my Auteurs. And you just happen to have the DAC/Amp I'm eyeing too. Were you running single ended before getting the S3?



 it's a great little amp, Completely neutral and a tad bit laid back, without rolling of the highs. 

The clear comes with a balanced cable so i used that all the time. Testing was Balanced versus Balanced.
The clears do not really benefit from balanced as they are easy to power, but the auteurs probably will.


----------



## nlwouter

tim0chan said:


> you have my ideal setup lol. however i have to compromise so i can afford all the components in my system. Have you heard the sprout by PS audio?



I heard of it. But no haven't heard it. PS Audio is a great company though.

i have a few questions, Have you already bought the sprout?
if not Where are you going to use the amp(dac) for:
Active speakers, Passive speakers, Headphones or a combination?

Because if you need a pre-amp/ headphone amp i would recommend looking at the Audio GD r2r 11. That thing comes really close to the Questyle.

And if you need only an headphone amp, the EL Amp is also a beast. 

Only if you need an passive speaker amp would i recommend the sprout, because the headphone out of the sprout isn't your best price/performance.

Just my 2c


----------



## tim0chan (Oct 7, 2018)

nlwouter said:


> I heard of it. But no haven't heard it. PS Audio is a great company though.
> 
> i have a few questions, Have you already bought the sprout?
> if not Where are you going to use the amp(dac) for:
> ...


I need the whole package tbh, so I guess the sprout is for me


----------



## Markodevil

In the middle of the waiting game for my Vanquish, its my first custom cable so I am rather excited.


----------



## ltanasom

nlwouter said:


> Hi, this is this first time posting on this thread.
> and i want to give an impression of the new cable fom norne i recieved last week.
> It is the new Norne Silvergarde S3.
> 
> ...


cable in red is amazingly beautiful.


----------



## ltanasom

nlwouter said:


> Hi, this is this first time posting on this thread.
> and i want to give an impression of the new cable fom norne i recieved last week.
> It is the new Norne Silvergarde S3.
> 
> ...


what color of the sleeve is this? i really love it. i will choose it next time i order the cable. thanks.


----------



## nlwouter

ltanasom said:


> what color of the sleeve is this? i really love it. i will choose it next time i order the cable. thanks.



Thanks!

Trevor basically just asked me: what color do you want? O and b.t.w. we have like 6 billion color combinations...

So after hours of thinking what color combination might fit my headphone
i went F* it let's just go full red. 

And man i love it too! 
It is just called: Red - solid.


----------



## ltanasom

nlwouter said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Trevor basically just asked me: what color do you want? O and b.t.w. we have like 6 billion color combinations...
> 
> ...


thank you. i will surely order this color next time. very beautiful, indeed.


----------



## hangman2123 (Oct 13, 2018)

I would like to say my first experience with Norne Audio was a outstanding experience. Trevor goes way beyond to answer any of questions/concerns in the most professional manner. I purchased the Norne S3 Silvergarde and it is the nicest cable I have ever owned by far.  Sound wise, it brought out more details and kept the sound smooth without adding any brightness like silver is supposed to do. Even my 2 year old son approves!   I will definitely be back in the future for more business. Thank you Trevor!


----------



## felix3650

hangman2123 said:


> I would like to say my first experience with Norne Audio was a outstanding experience. Trevor goes way beyond to answer any of questions/concerns in the most professional manner. I purchased the Norne S3 Silvergarde and it is the nicest cable I have ever owned by far.  Sound wise, it brought out more details and kept the sound smooth without adding any brightness like silver is supposed to do. Even my 2 year old son approves!   I will definitely be back in the future for more business. Thank you Trevor!



So yours is the one Trevor pictured on the Silvergarde page 
Very nice config!


----------



## hangman2123

felix3650 said:


> So yours is the one Trevor pictured on the Silvergarde page
> Very nice config!



Yup, red and black is one of my favorite combos, Trevor made it easy by having a picture on the website already.


----------



## proedros

is there a copper cable for iems and what are the delivery times in general ? Looking to get something copper-ish for my Zeus XR , ideal would be to keep the highs detailed while beefing up lows/mids


----------



## jerick70

proedros said:


> is there a copper cable for iems and what are the delivery times in general ? Looking to get something copper-ish for my Zeus XR , ideal would be to keep the highs detailed while beefing up lows/mids


Trevor made an OCC copper cable for me and it is excellent.  You will have to contact Trevor directly to get your order in.  This is a soon to be new cable that he is releasing.  You can look at it here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nor...pression-thread.606500/page-225#post-14492949


----------



## Sage Encore

Just received my Silvergarde 3 from Trevor. Its beautiful. Well made, good craftsmanship. Sound wise, straight off the box, the airiness, separation and soundstage are all a few notches up. Love it, only god knows what's going to happen after they run in. Excellent work Trevor.


----------



## felix3650

Sage Encore said:


> Just received my Silvergarde 3 from Trevor. Its beautiful. Well made, good craftsmanship. Sound wise, straight off the box, the airiness, separation and soundstage are all a few notches up. Love it, only god knows what's going to happen after they run in. Excellent work Trevor.



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Sage Encore (Oct 22, 2018)

felix3650 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


I tried uploading some photos, but they don't seem to be uploading. I need help with how to do it. Ok figured it out. LOL


----------



## Sage Encore




----------



## Sage Encore




----------



## Sage Encore




----------



## felix3650

Red/Dark Grey herringbone. Really nice config! Enjoy it


----------



## Sage Encore

felix3650 said:


> Red/Dark Grey herringbone. Really nice config! Enjoy it


Thank u sir. It’s a really nice cable. The extension for the highs are crazy good. When the cymbals come crashing in on Money is for nothing by Dire Straits....heavenly....first time I am hearing the full aftermath, the reverberations are awesome.


----------



## Markodevil

Ended up getting a Volsund and I have to say, it is absolutely amazing. Not just the best looking cable I have ever owned, but it feels and flows so nicely making it a pleasure to use.


----------



## FX5K

Hi everybody,
I'm currently looking for an upgrade cable for my Focal Utopia. I have been wondering whether some of you might be able to give some insights in how a cable like, for example, the Norne Audio Silvergarde S3 might compare to the top cables like the Danacable Lazuli Reference/Ultra or the DHC Prion4.

Thanks!


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I would highly recommend the Draug Silver. I own it along with the Lazuli Reference. It goes toe to toe with it, at less than half the price. The Draug Silver is more transparent and gives a speaker-like presentation to the Utopia. It is a very smooth, resolving cable, which dovetails well with the Utopia.. The Dana Cable has outstanding synergy with the Utopia because it expands the stage and highlights the texture of notes in a tasteful way. However, the Draug Silver also adds texture, moreso to the upper mids and highs and surpasses the Dana in terms of resolution and transparency. It does not add to the stage of the Utopia. Ergonomically and aesthetically, Trevor's cable destroys the Dana. I confess to having a hard time deciding which I prefer.


----------



## treebug

Which of the Norne cables would you guys recommend for the HD800? Need a balanced cable for my Luxman P-750u amp.


----------



## felix3650

treebug said:


> Which of the Norne cables would you guys recommend for the HD800? Need a balanced cable for my Luxman P-750u amp.



I would go with the Draug v2 variant. Excellent synergy between both!


----------



## Thenewguy007

Anyone have any updates on the Silvergarde S3 8-wire versions? Anyone ordered one of them?


----------



## treebug

felix3650 said:


> I would go with the Draug v2 variant. Excellent synergy between both!



Thanks, I'll take a look!


----------



## TigzStudio (Nov 10, 2018)

Hey guys sorry it has been a little while since my posting on here, been super busy. 

Just a quick update.
I am working on getting all pending items out in the coming week in order to clear out before the holiday rush.  Will be a marathon with a ton of coffee. 
As always I appreciate the patience. 

Any questions or for status, feel free to email me anytime or use our contact form, reply back should be within hours right now (even on this weekend).
With the new version of gmail it definitely helps me to not miss many emails now as well, I love that new feature you can turn on.
Things are going to be also easier with our new site when it launches, just takes some time to iron out the kinks and testing it. 




Sage Encore said:


> .



Thanks Sage, I appreciate your taking the time to post and the support.  I am very happy you are enjoying the S3. 



Markodevil said:


> ]



Thanks for being such a nice guy on the wait Marko.  Appreciate that greatly.


----------



## jerick70

Markodevil said:


> Ended up getting a Volsund and I have to say, it is absolutely amazing. Not just the best looking cable I have ever owned, but it feels and flows so nicely making it a pleasure to use.


Beautiful cable


----------



## w4nn4cry

Hi everyone,

This is not only my first review, but also my very first post on head-fi. Therefore, I just wanted to provide a little more information before I talk about the cable I got from Norne Audio, because I think it helps understand my personal taste that plays a role in how I perceive the cable:

I started my journey in the audiophile world about 1,5 years ago, and have owned the Audioquest Nightowl, Massdrop TH-X00 Purpleheart, Focal Elear, Shure SE846, Chord Mojo and ALO Audio CDM. For now I have settled with a Massdrop LCX+SDAC, the Audeze LCD2-C and Campfire Audio Cascade. I use the iFi Silencer and Audioquest Cinnamon USB cable to my DAC (from a Windows laptop using Tidal Hifi). I switch those two based on what type of music I’m listening to.

Having all that said, I would like to provide a brief review of the Silvergarde S3 for my Audeze headphones. In terms of other cables, I have owned Cardas (Clear Light) and Moon Audio (various models). What I can say right away is that it was a very easy and obvious decision for me to keep the Silvergarde. If I would have to describe what puts the Silvergarde S3 above its competition (to my ears) in three words, it would be “most soft detail”. The level of detail and micro-detail is incredible, but what blew me away was that it didn’t just have a little more detail than the other cables, but it did so by not sounding bright or fatiguing at all. That was one of my concerns after reading about silver cables and some experiences shared on various forums. Trevor mentioned to me that the larger AWG, in combination of using higher quality silver (next to the design and structure) are what make the difference. I’m not an expert in cable design, but I can say that to my ears there is a noticeable difference compared to the other cables I have listened to. When I listen to Florence + Machine’s “Dog Days Are Over” for example, which can sound very bright in the top end, especially mid-way through the song, the Silvergarde S3 provides more detail than in any other setup (I have listened to). It’s amazing what I can pick up that I haven’t heard before. But it does so without sounding bright or piercing to my ears like some of the other cables did. Now it obviously didn’t change completely what I heard, but if I would have to quantify it (again to my ears, the mileage will vary to your ears and taste), I would say it does make a 15-25% difference. It is an expensive hobby, and I honestly was skeptical about the difference such a cable could make. But to me it does make a noticeable difference. When I listen to M83’s “Outro” for example, I can also hear a little more soundstage and width to the music. This effect is smaller than the detail/brightness impact, but I can hear it (maybe 10%). The cable also looks and feels like of the highest quality, better than any other cable I’ve got my hands on. You can tell it’s manufactured with the highest precision.

In addition to the sound, I also wanted to share my experience with Trevor regarding order process, customer service, and reply times. This is mentioned a few times in this forum, and it honestly made me hesitate a bit whether I should place an order. I can tell you after writing countless emails back and forth with Trevor: It wasn’t an issue at all. I obviously can’t speak for all the other people who have had different experiences, but he provided a much better customer service than any of the other manufacturers I reached out to (and that is not just for cables). He will go out of his way to explain you everything you want to know in the highest level of detail. He will answer every question, no matter how stupid (in my case), and was always very nice and forthcoming. If you don’t get a reply after a day or two, just shoot him another mail and he will get back on the same day.

I hope this review was helpful to anyone who is interested in Norne Audio cables, and I can give something back to the community that has helped so much since I started this journey.


----------



## Gavin C4

w4nn4cry said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is not only my first review, but also my very first post on head-fi. Therefore, I just wanted to provide a little more information before I talk about the cable I got from Norne Audio, because I think it helps understand my personal taste that plays a role in how I perceive the cable:
> 
> ...



Great review . I am also on the train waiting for the Silver S3  to arrive. I will be pairing it with Utopia. Really look forward to it. Will be post impression when I recieve it.


----------



## syn959 (Nov 15, 2018)

w4nn4cry said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is not only my first review, but also my very first post on head-fi. Therefore, I just wanted to provide a little more information before I talk about the cable I got from Norne Audio, because I think it helps understand my personal taste that plays a role in how I perceive the cable:
> 
> ...



Nice write-up! Trevor is awesome and a great craftsman. I have several cables from him and they are fantastic in ergonomics, design, and sonic qualities. I prefer his cables over other aftermarket cables I have tried and order from him when I can. I’m currently waiting for my Silvergarde S3.


----------



## felix3650

Pics everyone, pics!


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

Does anyone have the Silvergarde S3 8 wire configuration? If so can you post pics? Thanks


----------



## syn959

felix3650 said:


> Pics everyone, pics!



Trevor was kind enough to send me a picture of my S3 that's coming my way soon. For this special cable I wanted something unique than what I already have and picked out the sleeve combo. I had a fun time picking from the many options available. I had ordered a different splitter, but it's not in stock so Trevor selected a perfect matching one to replace. Looking forward to getting my hands on them and hooking them up for a listen!


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

WOW that looks amazing


----------



## syn959

NEXTLEVEL5 said:


> Does anyone have the Silvergarde S3 8 wire configuration? If so can you post pics? Thanks



It looks like Trevor has a nice photo of the 8-wire S3 on his website. It's the silver/dark gray tracer one.


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

Sweet, thank you. I did not notice that was a 8-wire.


----------



## muffin9988 (Nov 16, 2018)

syn959 said:


> Trevor was kind enough to send me a picture of my S3 that's coming my way soon. For this special cable I wanted something unique than what I already have and picked out the sleeve combo. I had a fun time picking from the many options available. I had ordered a different splitter, but it's not in stock so Trevor selected a perfect matching one to replace. Looking forward to getting my hands on them and hooking them up for a listen!



Wow beautiful cable!  Is that XLR connector the "Eidolic Peerless" option on the site or something else?

Edit: Poking around more on Trevor's site and just found the answer to my own question is yes...of course Trevor has a picture labeled...duh!


----------



## felix3650

syn959 said:


> Trevor was kind enough to send me a picture of my S3 that's coming my way soon. For this special cable I wanted something unique than what I already have and picked out the sleeve combo. I had a fun time picking from the many options available. I had ordered a different splitter, but it's not in stock so Trevor selected a perfect matching one to replace. Looking forward to getting my hands on them and hooking them up for a listen!



The splitter pictured is black with new flush inlay, red and darkgrey with black tracer slim sleeves plus Eidolic EMX-4R and Peerless 4pin mini-XLR and XLR respectively. Nice config! It reminds me of this particular Draug v2 config:


----------



## thecrow

I have had the silvergarde 2 and do have the silver draug

If anyone has the silvergarde 3 and has had the silver draug as well please do leave your comparative impressions 

Thanks


----------



## syn959 (Nov 16, 2018)

muffin9988 said:


> Wow beautiful cable!  Is that XLR connector the "Eidolic Peerless" option on the site or something else?
> 
> Edit: Poking around more on Trevor's site and just found the answer to my own question is yes...of course Trevor has a picture labeled...duh!



Thanks! When I placed my order with Trevor the S3 was just released and the XLR connector didn't have a name yet. He called it XLR ultimate solid silver at the time. He sent me the preview pics/renders and I fell in love. It was also different from the Eidolic XLR on my other cables.


----------



## syn959

felix3650 said:


> The splitter pictured is black with new flush inlay, red and darkgrey with black tracer slim sleeves plus Eidolic EMX-4R and Peerless 4pin mini-XLR and XLR respectively. Nice config! It reminds me of this particular Draug v2 config:



Ha ha, thanks! Looks like you nailed my config!


----------



## Thenewguy007

NEXTLEVEL5 said:


> Does anyone have the Silvergarde S3 8 wire configuration? If so can you post pics? Thanks



I don't think Trevor made any yet. I think he is finishing the first batch of orders for the S3 before he starts taking any orders for the 8 wire version.


----------



## felix3650

syn959 said:


> Thanks! When I placed my order with Trevor the S3 was just released and the XLR connector didn't have a name yet. He called it XLR ultimate solid silver at the time. He sent me the preview pics/renders and I fell in love. It was also different from the Eidolic XLR on my other cables.





syn959 said:


> Ha ha, thanks! Looks like you nailed my config!



Yes the Peerless XLR looks really cool and is customizable too:


----------



## UsoppNoKami

Hello folks,

Popping by to share my experiences with Trevor/Norne Audio and the Silvergarde S3 cable as well as some tasty accessories.  

This is my order, sorry Trevor I can't take better pictures than you so I'll just share your website shots lol.  



 

I have tried a variety of OFC and OCC copper, silver plated copper and (claimed) silver cables from other vendors for my gear.  Unfortunately for my wallet, my headphones have a variety of different connectors, and whenever i was dissatisfied with an aspect of a new cable (e.g. handling stiffness especially), my next step was always just to buy another cable.  So I was looking to consolidate my cables if possible with the use of good adaptors, having tried some cheaper ones from China to check the concept first.  

I started off by e-mailing Trevor rather than blindly buying, and to date our e-mail trail runs 49 messages.  He is the most passionate and knowledgeable artisan for cables that I have ever met, and I cannot rate his service highly enough.  Ultimately though, the cable is there to do a job, to enable my gear to deliver the best listening experience in the most comfort.  And in this respect, Trevor's Silvergarde S3 is worthy of being called a flagship cable.

    

Characteristic of a good silver cable, the Silvergarde S3 has improved detail and extension in both bass & treble, without causing any harshness.  For more laid back headphones like my LCD2C, the Silvergarde S3 cable feels like it has given the Audeze cans a kick up the backside to wake up and not be lazy lol.  Warm, veiled, rolled off headphones will benefit from this cable's capability to enhance detail resolve, without sacrificing smoothness or creating any glare.  On the other hand, if you've never tried a good silver cable before, the improvement in bass extension may surprise you.  

  

For headphones like my Focal Elex that are very detailed and dynamic to begin with, the Silvergarde S3 is a match made in heaven.  Every aspect of the sound that we enjoy out of these headphones, is made better.  If you don't like Focals, it's OK, move along   Notice, I ordered Trevor's hypershort hard adaptor which adapted the base mini XLR connectors to 3.5mm to fit the Elex.  The adaptors are not noticeable at all, very light, easy to use & well made.  Secure connection as well, no annoying static interruptions.

     

The second last photo above shows my mini XLR to MrSpeakers headphone adaptor cables.  They are supremely light just like the rest of the Silvergarde S3 cables, but I haven't had a chance to use them as my Ether's are not yet with me.  Given the peerless build quality of the amp cable adaptor (XLR to 1/4" TRS), I expect the headphone adaptor cable will prove to be perfect.  

Before i sign off from my long winded post, I would just like to emphasise again how light and easy to handle the Norne Audio cable is. I have another silver cable that is now on my Hifiman HE-560, Furutech connectors, mundorf solder, teflon jacket etc... it's 3x heavier than Trevor's cable, it winds itself into coils and is just a pain in the behind to use.  Getting hold of a Trevor's Silvergarde S3 cable and the adaptors has improved my head-fi enjoyment tremendously in a way that cannot be quantified.

I don't know when I will need more cables haha, but i will definitely only be buying from Trevor again.  

Cheers mate, you deserve all the plaudits


----------



## syn959

UsoppNoKami said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Popping by to share my experiences with Trevor/Norne Audio and the Silvergarde S3 cable as well as some tasty accessories.
> 
> ...



I was wondering who's cables were those when I saw them on the site. Awesome config and set! I tried to order headphone adapters from Trevor before and might try again in the near future.


----------



## Richsvt

Just in case anyone was interested, I'm selling my Silvergarde S. 



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/norne-audio-silvergarde-s.893798/


----------



## Thenewguy007

So Trevor just debuted a new cable, the Einvaldi silver cable.

http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...auteur-atticus-eikon-mr-speakers-ether-2-flow

He also has a cheaper version of the Silvergard S3 cable without the textile sleeving.


----------



## ltanasom

Thenewguy007 said:


> So Trevor just debuted a new cable, the Einvaldi silver cable.
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...auteur-atticus-eikon-mr-speakers-ether-2-flow
> 
> He also has a cheaper version of the Silvergard S3 cable without the textile sleeving.


Anyone has tried Einvaldi or S3-C? How do they sound?
Thanks.


----------



## koven

Thenewguy007 said:


> So Trevor just debuted a new cable, the Einvaldi silver cable.
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...auteur-atticus-eikon-mr-speakers-ether-2-flow
> 
> He also has a cheaper version of the Silvergard S3 cable without the textile sleeving.



It's beautiful! Trevor I sent you an email just now...


----------



## Thenewguy007

ltanasom said:


> Anyone has tried Einvaldi or S3-C? How do they sound?
> Thanks.



I think they literally debuted on Black Friday, yesterday.


----------



## felix3650

There's also the Draugur Silver to check out. A 12 wire Draug Silver that is cheaper than it's higher gauge sibling.


----------



## prercursor

syn959 said:


> Trevor was kind enough to send me a picture of my S3 that's coming my way soon. For this special cable I wanted something unique than what I already have and picked out the sleeve combo. I had a fun time picking from the many options available. I had ordered a different splitter, but it's not in stock so Trevor selected a perfect matching one to replace. Looking forward to getting my hands on them and hooking them up for a listen!



Which splitter is this?


----------



## syn959

prercursor said:


> Which splitter is this?



I believe it's gunmetal with silver flush inlay.


----------



## felix3650

prercursor said:


> Which splitter is this?





syn959 said:


> I believe it's gunmetal with silver flush inlay.


Yes gunmetal, not black. I correct my previous guess


----------



## sahmen

Has anyone been in e-mail communication with Trevor (@TigzStudio ) lately?...  I have been waiting impatiently for some work related invoices from him, but he hasn't responded to my last 3 or so e-mails.  I realize how hectic things must be for him with the Black Friday sails rush, and its related heavy e-mail traffic, but I have been sending the same mail over and over again, in order to get his attention, but I've been getting only total radio silence since last Saturday (late hours)...  Does anyone have any info that could be helpful in locating or reaching him?


----------



## TigzStudio

Sahmen, sorry to hear about the emails not reaching me, I have been actually replying mostly within a few hours (except for Thanksgiving and day after).  So this has me wondering what happened to your emails.
I have sent you a quick PM right now to figure this out.


----------



## sahmen

TigzStudio said:


> Sahmen, sorry to hear about the emails not reaching me, I have been actually replying mostly within a few hours (except for Thanksgiving and day after).  So this has me wondering what happened to your emails.
> I have sent you a quick PM right now to figure this out.


No worries.  Thanks for the quick response. I've replied to your PM/


----------



## GU1DO (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi Dear Norne Audio
I want to draw your attention to the fact that your website needs to be redesigned so that it speeds up dealing with customers, cable names are confusing , details are overwhelming in cable titles , and other fine touches need to be addressed , doing business through email is impractical and prone to error , really i was excited to buy from your brand , i was referred to your cables from more than a customer but delays in responding to the emails turned me off for any further interest in your brand ,hopefully in the near future we would see improvements that would benefit all parties.


----------



## TigzStudio

GU1DO said:


> Hi Dear Norne Audio
> .



Guido,  I appreciate your feedback of course thank you for your thoughts.  
We actually have a new website under development, hopefully to launch in  January.  Obviously something like this takes a bit of time.  
There will be a cable guide finally sooner that should help to figure out the best path without having to do the work of emailing for recommendations.
In the mean time email replies I always try to keep to the same day always and within a few hours only.  If for some reason you do not receive an email reply
within 8 hours please feel free to send the email again to bump in our inbox.

I think the new site should end up helping.  But in the mean time I am of course happy to answer any email in depth and as much detail as needed.
I do have many customers with over 60 and 80+ replies in one email chain just for example, etc. So happy to go into details in email with anyone.  
Thank you again for your feedback, I am always happy to hear thoughts and I will always work at improving the web experience.


----------



## TigzStudio

prercursor said:


> Which splitter is this?


Yes Syn is correct, it is Gunmetal with flush silver inlay


----------



## GU1DO

TigzStudio said:


> Guido,  I appreciate your feedback of course thank you for your thoughts.
> We actually have a new website under development, hopefully to launch in  January.  Obviously something like this takes a bit of time.
> There will be a cable guide finally sooner that should help to figure out the best path without having to do the work of emailing for recommendations.
> In the mean time email replies I always try to keep to the same day always and within a few hours only.  If for some reason you do not receive an email reply
> ...


I appreciate your response, looking forward your new guide/website and trying your cables in another time,
wish you all the best.


----------



## 471724

Just a short note of appreciation. I just received the 6 ft. Draug V3 for my StefanAudioArt-modified Sennheiser HD800S. I am immensely impressed. The cable was a transformative experience. Remarkable, unprecedented clarity, resolution and strain-free dynamics. Head and shoulders above the cables I have previously tried, the stock wire (which isn't bad for a factory cable), Cardas Cross, Ted Allen OCC copper Litz, and Double Helix OCC copper Litz.


----------



## Shini44

Hey guys i have tested Silver Grade S2 cable on my hifiman susvara , and i compared it side to side with Toxic Cable Silver Widow.

i would like to say that Trevor's skills are really stunning, the sound quality were above that what i expected coming from Toxic Audio. out of the box like any other cable i needed time for burn in and for my head to get used to the audio, you always need at least 100 hours before you judge on a cable. 

i compared the Treble Difference on various rigs, such as WA7 (tube amp option) and m75 tube amp which is a power house. also tried it on Hugo 2 directly. i was trying to spot the changes within the setup, and this cable is so neutral and setup dependent, which shows how can it adapt and bring the best out of your setup.

now regarding sound itself, the Treble is sparkly and extended beyond what i heard on any previous silver cable, and thats shocking to me coming from SW22 cable,which is Frank's signature cable for silver lovers. the bass texture and speed is fast and transparent, and the sub bass isn't falling behind too. as for mids they are so vivid and spot on, which is hard to achieve with many cables that offers both bass and treble, thus why few resort to lyrebird or high end copper cables.

it made my Susvara's bass, to be able to reach my previous HE-6 bass speed, as for the punch the HE-6 still the winner here, yet thats to Silver S2, i dont find myself leaning toward HE-6 anymore.

even on tube amps i am having a lot fun.

now i want all my cables from now on to be from Norne Audio for sure, Mr Trevor sure earned his customers with hard work and massive amount of testing he does, before coming up with new updates which serve all the community's needs.


----------



## felix3650

Shini44 said:


> Hey guys i have tested Silver Grade S2 cable on my hifiman susvara , and i compared it side to side with Toxic Cable Silver Widow.
> 
> i would like to say that Trevor's skills are really stunning, the sound quality were above that what i expected coming from Toxic Audio. out of the box like any other cable i needed time for burn in and for my head to get used to the audio, you always need at least 100 hours before you judge on a cable.
> 
> ...


Nice impressions! Trevor really delivers with his silver cables 
Pics of your Silvergarde S2!


----------



## Shini44

felix3650 said:


> Nice impressions! Trevor really delivers with his silver cables
> Pics of your Silvergarde S2!



here is the sleeved sleeping monster  


 

next i am getting a CIEM/IEM one for my Empire Ear the Legend X and NT6-Pro.


----------



## felix3650

Shini44 said:


> here is the sleeved sleeping monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh so it's yours the one pictured on Volsund's page


----------



## Shini44

felix3650 said:


> Oh so it's yours the one pictured on Volsund's page


my cable isn't with me, i got this photo from Trevor when i was ordering :3 beside all cables looks the same when sleeved xD

will add photos once i get my new cable as well.


----------



## wanderer256

Hello,
With all these new cables appeared at Norne Audio web-site I'm a little confused which option to select. Could anybody advice which is the optimal cable from current product line for Audeze LCD-4?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## thecrow

wanderer256 said:


> Hello,
> With all these new cables appeared at Norne Audio web-site I'm a little confused which option to select. Could anybody advice which is the optimal cable from current product line for Audeze LCD-4?
> Thanks in advance!


what do you want from the cable? what doyou want to improve, come out, be accentuated, etc


----------



## ctaxxxx

wanderer256 said:


> Hello,
> With all these new cables appeared at Norne Audio web-site I'm a little confused which option to select. Could anybody advice which is the optimal cable from current product line for Audeze LCD-4?
> Thanks in advance!



If you can afford an LCD-4, I'd say go all out and get his new Flagship cable - Envaldi Reference. 

Otherwise, I'd highly recommend his Silver cables - Silvergarde, or Dragur Silver (cheapest all-silver he has).


----------



## wanderer256

thecrow said:


> what do you want from the cable? what doyou want to improve, come out, be accentuated, etc


Probably, to improve resolution and dynamics. If possible, slightly compensate known LCD-4 recess at upper midrange. Definitely do not want any additional bump at upper treble.



ctaxxxx said:


> If you can afford an LCD-4, I'd say go all out and get his new Flagship cable - Envaldi Reference....


Yes, these are variants I consider. But, for instance, will 8-wire Silvergarde still be better for LCD-4 than Envaldi or wise versa, and in what aspects?


----------



## CaptainFantastic (Dec 6, 2018)

ctaxxxx said:


> If you can afford an LCD-4, I'd say go all out and get his new Flagship cable - Envaldi Reference.



Absolutely no offense meant, but I want to point out that I do not agree with this logic. Just because someone owns a high-end unit does not mean they are not on a budget with respect to how much more they can spend on audio gear. For example, I purchased the LCD-MX4 and paid quite a bit for it. I do not regret it for a second. I can afford it, but this does not mean that the difference between a $200 or 500 cable is irrelevant to me. I just decided that the headphones are the most important element for the experience, then went for a decent AMP/DAC for this particular headphone, and at this point yes... a $300 difference (or whatever it is) is meaningful still to my budget. I want a good cable, but I wouldn't say double the price, I don't care, give me the absolute best.

Editing: I see now that you were just recommending the flagship cable but also offering suggestions on the more affordable ones. Although the point I am making about budgets stands, I see that it's not a proper response to what you stated.


----------



## thecrow (Dec 6, 2018)

wanderer256 said:


> Probably, to improve resolution and dynamics. If possible, slightly compensate known LCD-4 recess at upper midrange. Definitely do not want any additional bump at upper treble.
> 
> 
> Yes, these are variants I consider. But, for instance, will 8-wire Silvergarde still be better for LCD-4 than Envaldi or wise versa, and in what aspects?


Mmmm.. i have not heard the s3 but own the silver draug and have had the s2. I’m thinking that silver might not “cure” the recess you mention though will do well everywhere else.

However I also recently bought  the volsund and solvx3.
(I find the volsund (relative to the stock cable) and the sd work really well with my hd800 for details

However Trevor’s hybrid solvx3 has worked REALLY well with my humble lcd2. Easily my preferred option. A great pleasant surprise

So i’m thinking perhaps the top hybrid (envaldi) might be a serious contender, if i draw a long bow or two from my personal experiences with lesser gear

EDIT: I just realised the envaldi is NOT a hybrid but is pure silver - i better re read this/look into this one further....and get my facts right
EDIT EDIT: Hang on, it is a hybrid - i'm not going mad after all


As usual ymmv and ask trevor

Edit: if you do buy the envaldi then i happy for you to send me that and your lcd4 for a a month so i can give you my opinion on that combo too. Just sayin’


----------



## thecrow

oops double post


----------



## ctaxxxx (Dec 6, 2018)

wanderer256 said:


> Probably, to improve resolution and dynamics. If possible, slightly compensate known LCD-4 recess at upper midrange. Definitely do not want any additional bump at upper treble.



Most of Norne's cables are on the smoother side. I'm not sure about boosting the upper-midrange, but they can smooth over treble while keeping the extension and detail (with silver), so it may help with _perceiving_ that midrange more...

Your source would have more influence on that midrange in my experience - for example, a DS DAC vs an R2R DAC or a Tube amp.

I only suggest a headphone cable if you want *more* of *what's already there* - details, dynamics, etc.

The only time I heard a cable noticeably boost the upper mid-range is the Ares II (by Effect Audio) for IEMs. I haven't heard a headphone cable that alters a sound signature as much as an IEM cable.



wanderer256 said:


> Yes, these are variants I consider. But, for instance, will 8-wire Silvergarde still be better for LCD-4 than Envaldi or wise versa, and in what aspects?



Yeah, that's a question better suited to Trevor himself... Just email him as he's very responsive.


----------



## Thenewguy007

wanderer256 said:


> Yes, these are variants I consider. But, for instance, will 8-wire Silvergarde still be better for LCD-4 than Envaldi or wise versa, and in what aspects?



From what I got from Trevor, the Envaldi is the smoothest in treble of his silver cables & the 8-wire Silvergarde is warmer sounding than the 4-wire version. Though I remember him talking about a new experimental silver cable as well.


----------



## tim0chan

Thenewguy007 said:


> From what I got from Trevor, the Envaldi is the smoothest in treble of his silver cables & the 8-wire Silvergarde is warmer sounding than the 4-wire version. Though I remember him talking about a new experimental silver cable as well.


there's always something new lmao


----------



## claud W

Can I get a bit of help? I am a Wywires user and have been quite happy. Most of the Norne users seem to be too. I have a Senn HD 600 with a Toxic Silver Poison cable that works rather well. 
I am thinking about another headphone purchase, a Senn HD 650. Are there any Norne & HD 650 users here that may recommend a Norne wire or at least share your experience. I am not too worried about the price, since driven by a DNA Stratus, the HD 650 punches way above its weight. Just want to guild the lilley.


----------



## MattTCG (Dec 8, 2018)

claud W said:


> Can I get a bit of help? I am a Wywires user and have been quite happy. Most of the Norne users seem to be too. I have a Senn HD 600 with a Toxic Silver Poison cable that works rather well.
> I am thinking about another headphone purchase, a Senn HD 650. Are there any Norne & HD 650 users here that may recommend a Norne wire or at least share your experience. I am not too worried about the price, since driven by a DNA Stratus, the HD 650 punches way above its weight. Just want to guild the lilley.



I've had a few Norne cables on the hd650, but I think that the best of the lot was the Silvergarde. A good silver from Trevor will not disappoint. It brought a nice level of clarity to the 650 that I felt it needed. The bass bumped with a little more extension and texture. I know that there are some new models since the Silvergarde, so it might be prudent to check in with Trevor on new models.


----------



## MattTCG




----------



## claud W

Thank You Matt. I was thinking silver due to Toxic Silver Poison performance on my HD 600. It replaced a Smurf Blue Cards that was the stiffest cable I ever owned. Damn good performing cable but STIFF!! I have an email into Norne for recommendations.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

claud W said:


> Thank You Matt. I was thinking silver due to Toxic Silver Poison performance on my HD 600. It replaced a Smurf Blue Cards that was the stiffest cable I ever owned. Damn good performing cable but STIFF!! I have an email into Norne for recommendations.


Does any one have the correct email address for norne audio(trevor) ty


----------



## MattTCG

norneaudio@gmail.com


----------



## felix3650

I would also recommend the new Volsund as an all copper alternative if you don't wish to go the silver route.
But as Matt said, the Silvergarde S3 (or the new Clear variant) is the one to beat.



Stu Paddasso said:


> Does any one have the correct email address for norne audio(trevor) ty


Here you go: norneaudio@gmail.com

EDIT: Matt beat me to it


----------



## Wes S

MattTCG said:


>


I just scored that exact same cable (model and color of everything) for my Ori!  I think it should be a really good match.


----------



## Phon@ix

Does anyone have experience with the Silvergrade SX? Want to get one for my Campfire Jupiter. Think it’s a very good cable and it will push the IEMs in another League.


----------



## Viper2005

Has anyone compared the Volsund to the Zoetic? Is it a significant upgrade?


----------



## koven

Einvaldi in the house. Thanks Trevor!


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

Looks sweet. Please let us know how it's working out for you.


----------



## ltanasom

koven said:


> Einvaldi in the house. Thanks Trevor!


could you please share how it sounds?
i am waiting for mine as well.
thanks.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Thenewguy007 said:


> So Trevor just debuted a new cable, the Einvaldi silver cable.
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...auteur-atticus-eikon-mr-speakers-ether-2-flow
> 
> He also has a cheaper version of the Silvergard S3 cable without the textile sleeving.



Wow, that’s beautiful!


----------



## koven

NEXTLEVEL5 said:


> Looks sweet. Please let us know how it's working out for you.





ltanasom said:


> could you please share how it sounds?
> i am waiting for mine as well.
> thanks.



Will spend some time before I comment on sound but I must say the craftsmanship, aesthetics, and ergonomics are top notch as expected. I've had Kimber, Lazuli, and a few other much more expensive cables but I keep coming back to Norne as top bang for buck. This is now my 3rd cable from Trevor.


----------



## felix3650

koven said:


> Einvaldi in the house. Thanks Trevor!


Really nice! I bet it looks nicer in person than in photos


----------



## MasterPlanar

Wow, that's a great looking cable!


----------



## sahmen

*Hasty first impressions, after less than 24 hrs of use:  Draugur Silver
*
I purchased the Draugur to use with my Audeze LCDi4 in balanced mode, because these
Audeze IEMS only come with SE cables (standard stock cable, and Audeze Cipher cable upon
request).

Cosmetically speaking, the Draugur is a beautiful work of acute and keen craftsmanship,
belonging in the same league of excellence as all the other cables I have purchased from Norne
Audio.

However, in this particular application, the Draugur looks much thicker than the LCDi4's stock
cables I have already mentioned, but that is to be expected, as the Draugur is typically designed
to work with full size headphones. There is however an interesting ironic twist to this story of a
seemingly oversized cable, as paired, in this particular case, with the LCDi4 : the LCDi4 itself has
the peculiar characteristic of being a pair of IEMs that have been designed to perform like a fullsized
open back planar magnetic headphone.

The two might seem at first like an "odd-couple" of sorts, however, I prefer to call the meeting
of the Draugur and the LCDi4, "Beauty meets Beast," precisely because the two have a synergy
in performance that i consider to be simply electrifying.
*

 
*
About cosmetics : the bottom-line is this : the thicker size of the Draugur does not bother me
at all.. I have used the Draugur for 10-12 straight hours with the LCDi4, since the Draugur
arrived early yesterday morning, and it felt quite comfortable throughout... I personally did not
feel it producing any strain on my ears, in excess of what the smaller and lighter stock cables
already do, which is, negligible, or next to no strain at all.

So how does the Draugur sound with the LCDi4? The word "sumptuous" has been kicking
around in my head ever since I paired it with the LCDi4 (remember "Beauty with the Beast"?)
and placed them on my ears yesterday morning. On my rig, the Draugur exhibits many of the
characteristics I have come to associate with Norne Silver cables (transparency, air, great
instrument separation, great detail retrieval, an overall non-fatiguing smoothness, and sense
of refinement). However, as compared with the older Silvergarde S Clear, which I also own,
the Draugur seems to bring a little more body to midbass notes on the LCDi4, and with that, a
hint of lushness to the mids too.

 

Mind you, I am not referring to anything excessive here... The Silvergarde S already brings out
great mid-bass and sub-bass depending on the source and its related chain of components. As
compared to the Draugur however, the Silvergarde S sounds a wee bit less full-bodied in the
mids/midbass area, without necessarily sounding "thin". This property however heightens a
relatively superior sense of transparency and neutrality that the Silvergarde S seems to project.,
The Draugur, on the other hand, brings out the famous Audeze midbass and subbass, and does
so with a little more authority and slam than the Silvergarde S does, without sacrificing texture
and refinement. It also adds a wee bit of lushness to the mids that can be great in enhancing
the musicality of some content, but without necessarily sacrificing transparency or becoming
"cloudy."

There is, in other words, a "fair" trade-off here... The Draugur sounds relatively more
authoritative in the low end frequencies, and also brings a certain lushness to the table,
without sacrificing much of the apparent transparency and neutrality of the Silvergarde S.
Relatively speaking, the Silvergarde S Clear cable shows a little more transparency and
neutrality in the mids, and although bass extends on it as low as it does on the Draugur, the
midbass sounds relatively less "full," and the mids, a little less "lush." Either way, I am only
trying to describe the minor differences I have heard without meaning to suggest or play
"favorites."

I think both cables sound great, although depending on system synergy and content, there
could be times when I might see myself preferring to use one rather than the other.,.. I love
them both, and I consider myself lucky to own them both. As for the Draugur, I think it is a
winner. although it has naturally made me more curious about the Draug Silver, which I have
never heard before.

My chain:

*Metrum Acoustic Ambre(Roon) ==>> Metrum Acoustics Onyx ==>> Monolith Cavalli Liquid
Platinum (with Holy Grail Reflektor tubes) ===>> Draugur Silver + Audeze LCDi4.*

Yet to be tested also on, and soon:

*Sonore Ultrarendu ==>> Schiit Yggdrasil ==>> Violectric v281*

Needless to say : all the above represent personal and subjective impressions recorded after a relatively brief period of comparative listening.. As we always say in Audio, YMMV

*Many thanks to @TigzStudio for all his tireless and masterful artisanship,*


----------



## johnzz4 (Dec 27, 2018)

I have been on a mission for quite some time to find the best headphone cable for my system.  I've tried flagships from Forza Audio Works, DHC (Prion 4), WIreworld, and Wywires.  I've also tried both the old blue cable and newer black/white cables that come with the LCD-4.  Until now, I would have ranked the top three as follows:

1) Wireworld platinum nano
2) Audeze stock black/white
3) Wywires platinum

Going into these comparisons, I would have expected the Prion 4 to come out on top, but there's some weirdness in the treble I can't get past.  The highest frequencies - 10kHz and above - seem quite boosted in comparison with the midrange.  Timbre in general just sounds off.  It's plenty smooth with a lot of detail - just that one achilles heel, but it's a deal breaker for me.
I also have Trevor's Draug 2 cable that was my favorite in the past with my LCD X before going to the LCD 4 (which I'm currently doing comparisons with).  With the LCD 4, the Draug 2 didn't have the transparency of the top three listed above, but I enjoy its tonal balance.  Having heard some very positive reviews of the Draug Silver in the LCD 4 thread, I decided to give it a try.

In short, I'm glad I did.

The Draug Silver gets the most head time of all my cables - with me only swapping to the Wireworld from time to time.  I find the Wireworld to be the most resolving, linear cable I've heard to date.  The downside is that it can come off as analytical at times (the HD800 of cables).  The Draug Silver gets me VERY close to the Wireworld in terms of resolution, yet adds some more meat to the bones of each note which is very clear in the bass and mid-bass (the Audezes of cables).  I chalk this up to cable geometry and probably more importantly, wire gauge.  The Wireworld is 27 awg, and the Draug is significantly larger, though I don't know the exact awg equivalent.  The Draug Silver has a great 3D soundstage and excels in transparency - even more so than the Wireworld.

If I'm listening to classical, I may go for the Wireworld, and anything else, it's the Draug Silver - and sometimes I keep the Draug on for classical as well.

The Draug Silver is my favorite cable to date overall, and it's piqued my interest in the Silvergarde S3 and Clear.  I'm looking forward to giving those a try in the near future and will report back for better or worse.  I'm having difficulty picturing any improvements.

My chain is as follows for additional context:

PS Audio P3 Power Regen > Full loom of Shunyata Viper PCs > Auralic Aries G2 > Shunyata Sigma AES > Denafrips Terminator > Wireworld Platinum Balanced ICs > Wells Audio Headtrip > Draug Silver > LCD-4

Happy listening!


----------



## Muataz

Nice comparison for the cables, and if you see WW silver more analytical try the copper version


----------



## kefs

OMG Trevor,
Just stunned at how good my Silver Draug is. Only recieved today, so i have just had a very quick A-B with stock cable listening just to Classic FM via sky box into intergrated amp, just WOW!!!!! I can tell which recordings are on vinyl and which cd such is the increased insight. I'm not getting to bed tonight for sure, and i know if these are this good out of the box, there is so much more to come, plus it's good to be sat back in MY chair listening due to the extra length. Hat's off to you Trevor, and thankyou.


----------



## EricDH

kefs said:


> OMG Trevor,
> Just stunned at how good my Silver Draug is. Only recieved today, so i have just had a very quick A-B with stock cable listening just to Classic FM via sky box into intergrated amp, just WOW!!!!! I can tell which recordings are on vinyl and which cd such is the increased insight. I'm not getting to bed tonight for sure, and i know if these are this good out of the box, there is so much more to come, plus it's good to be sat back in MY chair listening due to the extra length. Hat's off to you Trevor, and thankyou.



AAAAHHH, I am eagerly awaiting my cable build to be finished. Can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## Panimation

Volsund with the HD800


----------



## Pingupenguins

Just wanted to stop by and give Trevor the thumbs up. Been buying parts from Eidolic and Trevor for a few years now. Always fun to talk to and provides personable service. Thanks again man!


----------



## fredfung28

I am waiting for my 12 wires extreme version of S3..! After communicating with Trevor for a long time, the cables will be ready for next week hopefully!
Trevor is really a very patient and nice guy, I am looking forward to receiving the cable for abyss 1266 phi, it has the largest silver gauge ever and I heard the S2 before which I have faith on this cable.


----------



## Thenewguy007

fredfung28 said:


> I am waiting for my 12 wires extreme version of S3..! After communicating with Trevor for a long time, the cables will be ready for next week hopefully!
> Trevor is really a very patient and nice guy, I am looking forward to receiving the cable for abyss 1266 phi, it has the largest silver gauge ever and I heard the S2 before which I have faith on this cable.



Lucky! I been trying over the past few months to get the extreme version, but with no luck.


----------



## tunes (Jan 14, 2019)

Thenewguy007 said:


> Lucky! I been trying over the past few months to get the extreme version, but with no luck.


Silvergarde S3- For Hifiman HE1000se
-8 1/2 foot length, pure silver occ litz wire, 4-wire x 20awg, cotton multicore 11-core - infused polymer center core - multi-layer (cotton + teflon) - pure textile, clear TPU covering
-Splitter: E-SX6TM modular titanium with black carbon fiber
-Eidolic 3. 5mm rhodium, titanium barrel TRS - R/L channel designation (clean aesthetic, showing barrels, no heatshrink)
-Furutech 1/4" (rhodium with carbon barrel).

All I can say is amazing and thank you.  This cable is well worth the wait and Trevor is a pleasure to work with.  He is always pushing the envelope for the best possible cable materials, internal configuration and cover sheathing materials.   He offers a great selection of options and works with you for the ultimate custom configuration.  He often gives cable samples for free to try during the waiting period and is always responsive to every email inquiry.  He is a one man show but with exemplary customer service.

With my new Hifiman HEKse direct from Chord DAVE, this cable is simply fantastic.  It improves every aspect of SQ over the stock cable.  It’s as if a veil has been lifted revealing more micro detail, a wider sound stage, more air around instruments, and slightly more dynamic bass impact.  Treble sibilance, however, is not increased.  It is light weight, the aesthetics are like a piece of silver jewelry, the smooth TPU and flexible feel of the cable is perfect and no has no microphonics. The cable is hand crafted to perfection.  It’s flexibility coils nicely for storage.  I also was able to connect this cable to my Focal Utopia and another wow impression, again with more microdetail retrieval (if that’s even possible with the Utopia) and a wider sound field.  I can’t wait to get another cable for this headphone as well.  Trevor did great job for a fair price and I am a satisfied customer!! I plan more purchases for future headphone nirvana.


----------



## felix3650

fredfung28 said:


> I am waiting for my 12 wires extreme version of S3..! After communicating with Trevor for a long time, the cables will be ready for next week hopefully!
> Trevor is really a very patient and nice guy, I am looking forward to receiving the cable for abyss 1266 phi, it has the largest silver gauge ever and I heard the S2 before which I have faith on this cable.


Pics when you recieve it


----------



## yellowblue (Jan 14, 2019)

Norne cables seem to be the sweet spot for the Hifiman HE-1000SE. I got my Einvaldi-cable last week and it is a sheer beauty in many ways.

I hope you understand what I mean when I compare the change from the stock cable with going from a mid-class LCD-TV to a highend LG OLED TV. The picture gets to live with much deeper blacks, the colours become beautiful and shine, you get a lot of contrast and the picture gets more 3D. The stock cable greyed out what you can get from the HE-1000SE with an endgame cable like the Nornes. This is really amazing because I really liked the HE-1000SE before I got the Einvaldi. But there is so much more to get!

Just 3D is the first thing that comes to my mind when I try to characterise the Einvaldi. The soundstage becomes bigger and much deeper. You are more able to hear the different layers of a recording and I really like its holographic sound. Radioheads "A moon shaped pool" becomes spooky real with mids to die for and the sound in different layers coming from all sides. The first time I could hear sound behind my head with a headphone. The music becomes more dynamic and smooth in the same way. Imaging is a lot better.

First I thought that most the improvement was about the mids and the wonderful integration of the bass region in the mids. And I was a little concerned about the cable sounding too dark. But after about 50 hours the cable began to shine even in the treble-region, opening up a bit. There is no emphasizing of the highs and no roll off. I wouldn´t believe that you miss any details with the Einvaldi, but maybe there is less focus on details than with the Silvergarde 3 (would be interesting to hear both cables one time). The highs are just sounding beautiful - sorry for using the same word all the time. But this is was the Einvaldi is - a highly musical and beautiful cable.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

tunes said:


> Silvergarde S3- For Hifiman HE1000se
> -8 1/2 foot length, pure silver occ litz wire, 4-wire x 20awg, cotton multicore 11-core - infused polymer center core - multi-layer (cotton + teflon) - pure textile, clear TPU covering
> -Splitter: E-SX6TM modular titanium with black carbon fiber
> -Eidolic 3. 5mm rhodium, titanium barrel TRS - R/L channel designation (clean aesthetic, showing barrels, no heatshrink)
> ...



It’s absolutely beautiful, Trevor is truly an artist!


----------



## thecrow (Jan 14, 2019)

yellowblue said:


> Norne cables seem to be the sweet spot for the Hifiman HE-1000SE. I got my Einvaldi-cable last week and it is a sheer beauty in many ways.
> 
> I hope you understand what I mean when I compare the change from the stock cable with going from a mid-class LCD-TV to a highend LG OLED TV. The picture gets to live with much deeper blacks, the colours become beautiful and shine, you get a lot of contrast and the picture gets more 3D. The stock cable greyed out what you can get from the HE-1000SE with an endgame cable like the Nornes. This is really amazing because I really liked the HE-1000SE before I got the Einvaldi. But there is so much more to get!
> 
> ...


Interesting especially versus s3

Helpa keep my interest/curiousity of the einvaldi at bay. That’s good with me already happily owning the silver draug


----------



## Thenewguy007

thecrow said:


> Interesting especially versus s3
> 
> Helpa keep my interest/curiousity of the einvaldi at bay. That’s good with me already happily owning the silver draug



How is the Silver Draug compared to your previous Silvergarde S2?

How does the sound signature differ? Brighter or warmer, bass quantity over quality or vice versa?


----------



## thecrow

Thenewguy007 said:


> How is the Silver Draug compared to your previous Silvergarde S2?
> 
> How does the sound signature differ? Brighter or warmer, bass quantity over quality or vice versa?


The s2 (NOT the current s3 which i have so far not heard) had more (tight) kick/punch on the bottom end compared to the silver draug. 

The top end is less aggressive/forward but still present on the silver draug. Really good with my hd800 and focal elear

Silver draug is a very good honest smooth cable. Gives me no fear of being dry or harsh at all

I am curious re the s3 though as that should be smoother than the s2

Ps the volsund is great with the hd800 too - wel balanced amd more “emotive”. Nice touch of warmth on bottom end


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Trevor will be sending out the S3 too me sometime soon, can’t wait to hook it up to the ZMF Verité and Abyss! Not sure why anyone would go to one of his Competitors, unless they enjoy paying too much!


----------



## pippen99

I hope you get it before March 2nd if you are coming to Louisville.  I should have my Verite by then and would like to try it on my LCD-4.


----------



## LoryWiv

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Trevor will be sending out the S3 too me sometime soon, can’t wait to hook it up to the ZMF Verité and Abyss! Not sure why anyone would go to one of his Competitors, unless they enjoy paying too much!


I also have just ordered an S3 for use with my ZMF Auteur. I am enjoying Auteur with Norne Volsund but interested in next level of detail retrieval and refinement, and trust Trevor's recommendation that large guage, pure silver is the way to go!


----------



## Wes S

I am a very happy S1 owner, and it is a super smooth and revealing, and really let my ZMF Ori sing to their full potential.  I can only imagine how much better the S3 is.


----------



## 480126

Somebody use Solvx Headthrone Adapter? Does it Change SQ?


----------



## claud W

I have joined the Norne fan club. I ordered a Silvergarde S3-C for a new pair of Senn HD 650.


----------



## Arniesb

claud W said:


> I have joined the Norne fan club. I ordered a Silvergarde S3-C for a new pair of Senn HD 650.


Im sure with such cable and stratus it will sound like High End can


----------



## claud W

Being new to Norne, How long is the wait from order to ship?


----------



## moemoney

claud W said:


> Being new to Norne, How long is the wait from order to ship?


I just order one myself this pass weekend and was informed it was shipped Wednesday.


----------



## TigzStudio

sahmen said:


> *,*





johnzz4 said:


> !





tunes said:


> .



Thank you guys for the feedback, I really appreciate the time you have spent to compare and go in-depth.  
I enjoyed reading through everything.  


Some updates:  

Quick site upgrade update:
We are still working on the new website (storefront), hopefully just a few more weeks before we can get it launched. 
We have a really cool and passionate guy helping us out with the site design.  I am quite hopeful the layout will make life a bit easier when browsing and searching.  

Order updates:
Any remaining BF event orders should hopefully all be shipped between this Friday and Monday so if you do not have a tracking in that window, please
just send me an email and I will check on it for you as soon as possible. Sincere thanks to everyone for the patience.  

For anyone that needs a status check do not hesitate to email and even bump your email in our inbox as much as you like, most important is that I get a reply as soon as I can
to everyone.  Most replies should be within a shorter period of time same day, but if it stretches beyond something like 8-12 hours please just feel free to bump your email and I will get
it if I missed it originally somehow.  

Thanks again to all for the feedback and support.


----------



## LoryWiv

TigzStudio said:


> Thanks again to all for the feedback and support.


Thank you, Trevor. The quality and value of your cables would be enough to make Norne a winner, but the fact that you communicate so well and are always a pleasure to deal with make a good thing even better!

Looking forward to my Silvergarde S3, will post some impressions once received. I know cable "burn in" evokes strong opinions both ways. I'll I settle in with mine for a bit before posting....quite sure I'll love it though and if that's expectation bias, so be it! Ultimately, it's all about the joy of music.


----------



## fredfung28

TigzStudio said:


> Thank you guys for the feedback, I really appreciate the time you have spent to compare and go in-depth.
> I enjoyed reading through everything.
> 
> 
> ...


Trevor is always the best and patient cable maker who answers my questions in details... I know I’m very troublesome but still he helps me on providing more diff braid options and answers on different stuff

After like 100mails between our communication, we have finally gone through to the last section and my ultimate S3-12wires is in progress and will be shipped very soon!!!!!

Once again thank you Trevor for helping, I believe it’s a very good cable and can be compared with other high end cable Ive owned like Prion4S and Vertere Hb double run.

I’ll write a review after receiving it!


----------



## ReigninBeard

moemoney said:


> I just order one myself this pass weekend and was informed it was shipped Wednesday.



I placed an order at the end of September which I don’t have yet. It might depend on what you have ordered.


----------



## TigzStudio

[QUOTE="ReigninBeard, post: 14739547, member: 473128".[/QUOTE]
Im sending you a PM now to check on this asap, there is likely a shipping issue here and compensation will be in order.  Either with a bonus cable or other option we offer.  


to all :
currently replying to all other emails received, should have all emails done today.


----------



## claud W

How long is the break in period for silver Norne cables? If you do not believe in cable break in, please do not respond.


----------



## kefs

claud W said:


> How long is the break in period for silver Norne cables? If you do not believe in cable break in, please do not respond.


I gave my Draug silver a full week, 24/ 7, but it will improve with each use regardless


----------



## MattTCG

Finally went all in on a Silver cable from Trevor. Pairing it with ETHER 2...should be interesting.


----------



## claud W

So Matt, which one did you order?


----------



## thecrow

for those that have used Trevor's cables for the he1000 what have you found works best?

i just picked up the he1000v2 and i'm thinking the silver draug would work best (as well as just being able to but adapters for the silver draug I already have)

I'm thinking the silvergarde 3 extra punch (particulaly on the bottom end) isn't needed with the he1000

curious to read what others have found for this HP


----------



## moemoney

thecrow said:


> for those that have used Trevor's cables for the he1000 what have you found works best?
> 
> i just picked up the he1000v2 and i'm thinking the silver draug would work best (as well as just being able to but adapters for the silver draug I already have)
> 
> ...


I have the same HPs and just order the Silvergarde 3 as well with the 17awg silver wiring, hopefully, I'll receive it within the next week or some and report back.


----------



## OldSkool

I'm stoked! I placed an order with Trevor a couple days ago for a new cable for my HD800's. I ordered the new Volsund with black fabric sleeving and silver carbon fiber inlay splitter and cable terminations.

I know the quality that Trevor puts out as years ago, I owned one of his old Norse4 cables on my HE-500's. Killer cables!


----------



## claud W

Just Damn! If the sound of my Silvergardf is half as good as Trevor's customer service, I am a Norne client.


----------



## felix3650

claud W said:


> Just Damn! If the sound of my Silvergardf is half as good as Trevor's customer service, I am a Norne client.


It is


----------



## EricDH

claud W said:


> Just Damn! If the sound of my Silvergardf is half as good as Trevor's customer service, I am a Norne client.



It's twice as good...


----------



## claud W (Feb 4, 2019)

Silvergarde S-3 C arriving tomorrow for my Senn HD 650s. Both are new and will get about a week and a half of 24/7 break-in.
I will also post a pic of cable and headphone after its cooked / broken in. Its a pretty cable. Trevor old boy, you have style!!


----------



## LoryWiv

Received my Silvergarde S3 yesterday and happily getting acquainted with it. Using my ZMF Auteur and compared to the Norne Volsund (a stellar cable in it's own right), already noting firmer bass, better detail retrieval and instrument placement / separation while still maintaining great musicality and coherence. The occasional mid-bass “murkiness” I noted previously with complex musical passages on my Volsund-cabled Auteurs is entirely absent. The treble and mids seem overall comparable to Volsund, possible upper frequencies a bit more extended without any harshness. 

Early days but with gorgeous aesthetics, fit and finish and a joy to listen to, Silvergarde S3 is a solid, serious winner. I'll report back if my impressions evolve with continued use.


----------



## thecrow

LoryWiv said:


> Received my Silvergarde S3 yesterday and happily getting acquainted with it. Using my ZMF Auteur and compared to the Norne Volsund (a stellar cable in it's own right), already noting firmer bass, better detail retrieval and instrument placement / separation while still maintaining great musicality and coherence. The occasional mid-bass “murkiness” I noted previously with complex musical passages on my Volsund-cabled Auteurs is entirely absent. The treble and mids seem overall comparable to Volsund, possible upper frequencies a bit more extended without any harshness.
> 
> Early days but with gorgeous aesthetics, fit and finish and a joy to listen to, Silvergarde S3 is a solid, serious winner. I'll report back if my impressions evolve with continued use.


I have the volsund and silver draig with my auteur and the silver cable keeps coming up as my fav. Smooth. Also really like it with my hd800

(The volsund is fantastic with my hd800. What a copper cable ahould be. Ymmv). 

Is the s3 bottom end punchy with some slam or more just tight so fat?
Keep us posted with how you find the s3 as you get used to it - I’m curious, especially with the auteur

The s2 and the sd i have had from trevor have never been dry (or over analytical)


----------



## LoryWiv

thecrow said:


> Is the s3 bottom end punchy with some slam or more just tight so fat?



So far I would say the impact on bass is tightening it up more than adding slam, but I will keep you posted.


----------



## claud W

Silvergarde S3-C and Senn HD 650.


----------



## Arniesb

Beautifull gear! Does this cable compliment HD650 well?


----------



## claud W

I think so. I just A/Bed it with my HD 800S with Platinum Wywires cable. The 650 was not as bright and the bass was not as articulate. Its 95 % of the HD 800S. It is very smooth and listenable. A good light all day listening session headphone. I did not detect any veil obscuring the music. 
Have not A/Bed it with original cord. Just connected New HD 650s to Norne cable and played continuously since last Monday afternoon.


----------



## ltanasom (Feb 12, 2019)

= )


----------



## Thenewguy007

Anyone know if Trevor is still making the Silver Draug? Seems it has been removed from his site.


----------



## thecrow

Thenewguy007 said:


> Anyone know if Trevor is still making the Silver Draug? Seems it has been removed from his site.


Yes he is


----------



## Snitte77

He is even selling silver litz separate now!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Picked up a pair of gently used Focal Utopia, that cam with a Draug 2 Cable, it is a fantastic pairing. I’m still getting the detail the Utopia is famous for, with just the right warmth to make them a great everyday can.


----------



## sahmen

I received this Silvergarde S3 cable from @TigzStudio last Friday for my new LCD-4.  Now I already own and use an assortment of Norne Audio cables for my Audeze LCD and other headphones in the Hifiman and Sennheiser series, such as the Draugs 2 and 3, the Solvine 2S, the Zoetic, and even the original Silvergarde S (Clear and non-clear versions), and all these are stellar in their own way.  However, the LCD-4 and Silvergarde S3 pairing has taken things up quite a notch, as compared to all the others... I was of course expecting to hear some kind of difference when I ordered the S3, but I did not really know exactly what kind to expect... Let me just say that this has been quite the surprise, and a mind-boggling one at that..., but in a good way...  I am hearing more detail, more transparency, clarity, extension, and you name it...  Normally, I should not be that surprised... But when you have long assumed you already have "perfection," and then something else comes out, from left field, and shows you unexpected limitations in what you took "perfection" to be... What do you do in such a situation...?  I still love all my the previous models of Norne cables I own, and I think I am going to hold on to all them, because they all still sound stellar, each in its own way, and it has taken me quite some time and investment to assemble them...

And yet, I am afraid how much this new LCD-4 + Silvergarde S3 is going to spoil me by making those previous cables sound like various shades of "inadequate." I do not have the kind of deep pockets that would enable to contemplate getting Silvergarde S3 or Draug Silver replacements for all my existing collection of aftermarket cables, and that is where things stand now.  By the way here's the "usual suspect," in its full glory :


----------



## Thenewguy007

sahmen said:


> I received this Silvergarde S3 cable from @TigzStudio last Friday for my new LCD-4.  Now I already own and use an assortment of Norne Audio cables for my Audeze LCD and other headphones in the Hifiman and Sennheiser series, such as the Draugs 2 and 3, the Solvine 2S, the Zoetic, and even the original Silvergarde S (Clear and non-clear versions), and all these are stellar in their own way.  However, the LCD-4 and Silvergarde S3 pairing has taken things up quite a notch, as compared to all the others... I was of course expecting to hear some kind of difference when I ordered the S3, but I did not really know exactly what kind to expect... Let me just say that this has been quite the surprise, and a mind-boggling one at that..., but in a good way...  I am hearing more detail, more transparency, clarity, extension, and you name it...  Normally, I should not be that surprised... But when you have long assumed you already have "perfection," and then something else comes out, from left field, and shows you unexpected limitations in what you took "perfection" to be... What do you do in such a situation...?  I still love all my the previous models of Norne cables I own, and I think I am going to hold on to all them, because they all still sound stellar, each in its own way, and it has taken me quite some time and investment to assemble them...
> 
> And yet, I am afraid how much this new LCD-4 + Silvergarde S3 is going to spoil me by making those previous cables sound like various shades of "inadequate." I do not have the kind of deep pockets that would enable to contemplate getting Silvergarde S3 or Draug Silver replacements for all my existing collection of aftermarket cables, and that is where things stand now.  By the way here's the "usual suspect," in its full glory :



What would you say would be the main change in the sound signature between the Draug 3 & the Silvergarde S3?


----------



## sahmen

Thenewguy007 said:


> What would you say would be the main change in the sound signature between the Draug 3 & the Silvergarde S3?



If you're asking about how the Draug 3 and S3 sound on the LCD-4, then I would have to do some side by side auditioning in order to give you a more accurate answer.  For now, i can provide provisional answers, along with appropriate caveats.

The Draug 3 has never ceased to amaze me in how closely it sounds like the Silvergarde S versions (Original and Clear) with the Hifiman He-1000.  I have always struggled to hear a difference when comparing those two on the He-K, although the comparisons I have done have been rather casual, so far.  , Also, I have done those comparisons only on one of my rigs (metrum Onyx ==>> Cavalli Monoprice Liquid platinum), so I do not want to consider the initial assessment to be conclusive.  I would like to compare them on my other rig (Yggdrasil A2 ==>> Violectric V281) which is more revealing, before making that assessment more definitive. Still I find the Draug 3 to be  pretty impressive, given the price Delta between the two (Draug 3 and Silvergarde S) and the fact that the Draug 3 is copper.

When it comes to the S3, what I have done so far, since receiving it, is compare it with the original Silvergarde S on the LCD-4 (on the Metrum Onyx ==>> Liquid Platinum rig), and the differences have been immediately apparent. If I'm allowed to extrapolate (from the way the Silvergarde S and the Draug 3 sound so much alike on the He-K), i would guess that the difference between the S3 and the Draug 3 (on the LCD-4) will resemble the one between the Silvergarde S3 and the original Silvergarde S, which is quite substantial.  You could take that as a provisional answer, although here too, I wouldn't want to rush to judgment... I have noticed that the LCD-4 scales very significantly upward in performance when paired with the Yggdrasil A2 ==>> Violectric V281 rig. I wouldn't want to prejudge how it might play with either the Draug 3 or the S3 on either rig until I have actually auditioned them on both rigs.

One thing I can say for sure is that the S3 is the real deal!  It does have my unequivocal thumbs up vote.  The Draug 3 too has been stellar in comparison with the Silvergarde S on one of my rigs, when paired with the HeK. Who knows : it may even have more surprises up its sleeve when compared with the S3 on the LCD-4, although the evidence I have so far seems to suggest that it might come up slightly short. Still we will have to wait and see.


----------



## MattTCG

IMO, the Draug 3 is incredibly transparent. I assumed that because the Draug 2 did such a good job softening the hd800 with a generous does of warmth that the Draug 3 would be similar. But it's really not. It is however one of my favorite Norne cables ever.


----------



## KaiserTK

My Draug3 looks like a snake, yet it does not hiss like one.


----------



## KG Jag

Still waiting on shipment (or even a communication) about my BF order--now 3 months old.  Sent second communication through Norne web site asking for order status.  Is anyone else waiting for BF orders to be filled?


----------



## felix3650

KG Jag said:


> Still waiting on shipment (or even a communication) about my BF order--now 3 months old.  Sent second communication through Norne web site asking for order status.  Is anyone else waiting for BF orders to be filled?


Just a little more patient  Trevor has been having a ton of work with past and present orders piling up so he might be a bit behind schedule. I have mine on wait too. The wait is worth it however!


----------



## Thenewguy007

KG Jag said:


> Still waiting on shipment (or even a communication) about my BF order--now 3 months old.  Sent second communication through Norne web site asking for order status.  Is anyone else waiting for BF orders to be filled?



I wouldn't be surprised he had a flood of orders during his Black Friday sale, on top of debuting a few new cables at the same time as well.

He even said, he was going to update the site soon, but that was months ago & hasn't posted on the forum in awhile as well. He's probably swamped with orders again.


----------



## TigzStudio (Feb 26, 2019)

KG Jag said:


> .



in reply to KGJag:
 I have sent you a PM to see what has happened with your order, we will resolve it asap
and compensation will be in order for you in some form.  Either way we will figure this out and have it resolved immediately.
It should have shipped long ago.  Normal email reply should always be the same day, and usually within a few hours.

edit: email was also sent to you now on this.


----------



## TigzStudio

claud W said:


> I.





sahmen said:


> .



I appreciate the posts guys, thank you again for your support.  

update to all:  
Right now all email inquiries should be replied to the same day, so if you do not have a reply in more than 12-24 hours please feel free
to bump your email in my inbox. 

In regards to the new website, the final tweaks have taken a little longer as I am still getting loads of new images
taken.  Including of various new splitter, connector and other options, etc.  But I feel it will be worth the little extra wait
on the new site.  Ease of navigation and proper site flow is my ultimate goal.  

I will try to update more frequently here as well in general. As per usual I have been working non-stop on orders,
big thanks to everyone for the recent feedback and past patience.


----------



## KG Jag

Thanks Trevor--reply email sent.


----------



## claud W

kefs said:


> I gave my Draug silver a full week, 24/ 7, but it will improve with each use regardless



Pulled Silvergarde off HD 650s and installed on HD 600s. Its very special listening to HiRez on my computer system. AND it has gotten better since I finished my week of 24/7 break in.
HD 600s have Dekoni sheepskin pads with all of the holes.


----------



## kefs

Loving my Draug Silver with Z1R's. Excellent Trevor


----------



## koven

kefs said:


> Loving my Draug Silver with Z1R's. Excellent Trevor



Draug Silver is a beauty. Is that 10ft?


----------



## Richsvt

That's a really beauty. Dang, makes me want one.


----------



## kefs

koven said:


> Draug Silver is a beauty. Is that 10ft?


It's 15ft !!!!!! 
I listen in the family living room and sit on the otherside, just the way it is.


----------



## Richsvt

wow, 15. I think the longest cable I've got is 10. Not a great one like this but super easy to coil. Must take a concerted effort to wind that one up. Something I'd be more than happy to do.


----------



## kefs

One thing would say to prospective buyers, the splitter is alot smaller than you think, so not as intrusive or bulky as you may think.


----------



## kefs

Richsvt said:


> wow, 15. I think the longest cable I've got is 10. Not a great one like this but super easy to coil. Must take a concerted effort to wind that one up. Something I'd be more than happy to do.


 Indeed super easy to coil up, no 'memory' so coils sweet every time. It is soo soft and supple, and of course there's the sound.......................


----------



## kefs

Thankyou @TigzStudio


----------



## nanosword (Mar 2, 2019)

.


----------



## tonysecretsky

@TigzStudio when the new website will be online?


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

Anyone have current shipping times for new orders? I appreciate the help


----------



## koven

Audiophonicalistic said:


> Anyone have current shipping times for new orders? I appreciate the help



Email Trevor directly, he is pretty responsive usually. norneaudio@gmail.com


----------



## snellemin

After waiting patiently for my cable from BF, I must say that I'm impressed with the new sound signature I have gotten out of my Audeze and Hifiman headphones.  It's the Silvergarde S3.


----------



## tusing (Mar 14, 2019)

Just got my cables. They look and feel beautiful!





Beautiful cables add to the overall  physical feel and experience of using a product. These definitely feel much nicer than the bulky cable included with the HD800S, and I love the silver-anodized aluminum parts. They really shine under good lighting.


----------



## TigzStudio (Mar 14, 2019)

tusing said:


> .Just got my cables.



Thank you for the post and first impression and thank you again for your support.
Definitely give your Volsund copper cable about a week or so of listening.



kefs said:


> .



Thanks again Kef, your other tracking was assigned.  Will have it sent over in email to you.



tonysecretsky said:


> @TigzStudio when the new website will be online?



I do not have the exact date yet but will post it as soon as I do.
The focus in the past couple of weeks was getting maximum orders out the door so got a little more side-tracked on finishing touches to the new site.



snellemin said:


> After waiting patiently for my cable from BF, I must say that I'm impressed with the new sound signature I have gotten out of my Audeze and Hifiman headphones.  It's the Silvergarde S3.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying it, thank you again for being so patient.


to all:
Big thanks to everyone for the support and patience during busier times.
I have a lot of tracking numbers going out for the remainder of this week.

note:  if any email has not had reply in 8-12 hours please feel free to send the email again to my inbox for a quick bump.


----------



## kefs (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks @TigzStudio.
Got a little too into Tidal recently, MQA and all that. Their choice is good, and quality across all file types is great, i tap along more than all the other streamer co i have used, but last night i listened back on random to my ogg q7 files i have ripped over the last 15 years from my own cd collection onto micro sd card, and they sound soo good, part due to the Z1R's, but greatly due to your Draug Silver, hearing backing vocals i never knew were ever there. Basically i would say don't worry about file types and quality, as long as they move you and enjoyment is attained, then job done. ( all via LG V30 quad dac)


----------



## koven

Draug Silver in the house, thanks Trevor.


----------



## MattTCG

^^ She's a beauty! For your HEK?


----------



## leftside

Any recommendations for the Focal Stellia? Thanks in advance.


----------



## koven

MattTCG said:


> ^^ She's a beauty! For your HEK?



Yes!


----------



## Thenewguy007

koven said:


> Draug Silver in the house, thanks Trevor.



How does it compared with your other cables?


----------



## audiofest2018

leftside said:


> Any recommendations for the Focal Stellia? Thanks in advance.



I just purchased a Silvergrade S3 cable from Trevor recently. It just arrived yesterday via FedEx so it is too early for me to make assessment regarding the sound signature of this cable to Stellia.  Thus far the sound signature of this pairing is pretty good.  The sound is definitely not bright if you are worried about it with this silver cable.  Image widely it is similar to Focal Utopia, slightly bigger and make you feel like you are very close to the performer if you don't mind of it.  The mid range seems better than Utopia but I am nt certain if this is due to cable or headphone.  Overall I think Silvergrade S3 is a pretty good match to Stellia.

 This is the first time I have purchased a cable from Trevor and the experience I had was just phenomenal! Trevor was extremely helpful to help me design this cable for my Stellia.  The whole process is by far the best experience I ever had of purchasing customized cable.  From the design to receive the cable it took about 3 weeks which I consider it fairly reasonable if you compared to other customized cable shop.  I would recommend you to reach out to Trevor.  He might be able to help you and design a cable to meet your need.

Good luck!


----------



## koven

Thenewguy007 said:


> How does it compared with your other cables?



I have not critically A/B'd but vs Einvaldi but it seems quite similar in sound. Both are great.


----------



## leftside

audiofest2018 said:


> I just purchased a Silvergrade S3 cable from Trevor recently. It just arrived yesterday via FedEx so it is too early for me to make assessment regarding the sound signature of this cable to Stellia.  Thus far the sound signature of this pairing is pretty good.  The sound is definitely not bright if you are worried about it with this silver cable.  Image widely it is similar to Focal Utopia, slightly bigger and make you feel like you are very close to the performer if you don't mind of it.  The mid range seems better than Utopia but I am nt certain if this is due to cable or headphone.  Overall I think Silvergrade S3 is a pretty good match to Stellia.
> 
> This is the first time I have purchased a cable from Trevor and the experience I had was just phenomenal! Trevor was extremely helpful to help me design this cable for my Stellia.  The whole process is by far the best experience I ever had of purchasing customized cable.  From the design to receive the cable it took about 3 weeks which I consider it fairly reasonable if you compared to other customized cable shop.  I would recommend you to reach out to Trevor.  He might be able to help you and design a cable to meet your need.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for that, much appreciated. I love the sound of the Stellia, but the stock cable is very microphonic with tube amps, and tubes that are quiet with other headphones are noisy with the Stellia (luckily, I do have some that are quiet though). I'll be in touch with Trevor.


----------



## guyben (Mar 22, 2019)

Just got my new Silvergrade S3 for Audeze lcd4Z. As was reiterated here many times before communication with Trevor has been nothing but exemplary. Re the cable - well this is just outstanding. Its as if a veil had been lifted and so much air is coming thru now.  And we're talking about a totl phone which i really thought was amazing with the stock cable. I was not a firm believer in the sonic impact of cables but this has truly showed me the light.
What an amazing upgrade for a very reasonable price.

Guy


----------



## MattTCG

One day I'll have an S3 for my ETHER 2...maybe.


----------



## Xcalibur255

MattTCG said:


> One day I'll have an S3 for my ETHER 2...maybe.



I see this as endgame as well.


----------



## KG Jag

Trevor--just sent you an email about the remaining cable of my November order.


----------



## TigzStudio (Mar 22, 2019)

KG Jag said:


> ..



Sorry again for my mixup on this remaining one.
I appreciate your kindness on it all and it will not be forgotten on my end in the future.
Overnight delivery is scheduled for Monday, tracking coming for you in an hour or so.



MattTCG said:


> ....



Matt email being sent your way in just a couple min. fyi.



guyben said:


> ..[



Thanks again Guy for taking the time to post your feedback, much appreciated
and I am very glad you are happy.

update:
I am catching up on emails right now, should have everything replied to within a couple hours hopefully.
Any lingering retermination work, adapters, other unique circumstance cables should all be shipped between Saturday and Monday as an fyi.
Through a lot of non-stop hard work I have finally been able to have the backlog dropped to a very reasonable level.  I can finally get at finishing off the new site as well to make things easier to navigate in the future.  
Thanks to all for for the patience and great support along the way.

p.s.
to Attillio:
to thecrow
 email coming shortly for you guys as well.


----------



## Velozity

TigzStudio said:


> Sorry again for my mixup on this remaining one.
> I appreciate your kindness on it all and it will not be forgotten on my end in the future.
> Overnight delivery is scheduled for Monday, tracking coming for you in an hour or so.
> 
> ...







The great customer service continues.  I just sent you an email as well Trevor, thanks.


----------



## ZYReady

Hi Trevor, just wanna confirm if you can ship items on time right now. I want to purchase some parts. Asking this because of my order made in Dec. 2018 canceled last month...


----------



## TigzStudio

ZYReady said:


> ..


DIY parts (ready stock diy wire and connectors) should normally ship in 1-2 business days right now.  
 I have sent a PM to get your email and see why maybe your other order cancelled, perhaps payment didn't go through for some reason.
But I will check on why and followup in email as well.  
PM just sent.


----------



## ascaso

Hi everyone,
I've always been intrigued by the purchase of a Draug for my headphones.
It gives the idea of a professionally made cable.
I just bought my ZMF Eikon and I think it's time to put them in the best working conditions.
Since the Draug is my dream I was thinking of buying that ... unless some of you who are more experienced than me about Trevor's products and Zach's ZMF, suggest something even more powerful from the Norne catalog.
My little headset is the one you see below.
Many thanks in advance.

Lu


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ascaso said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've always been intrigued by the purchase of a Draug for my headphones.
> It gives the idea of a professionally made cable.
> I just bought my ZMF Eikon and I think it's time to put them in the best working conditions.
> ...




Hi Lu,

I have both the ZMF Michanikós and the Draug 2 Cables, both are well made, and both are well made, and most importantly, both sound fantastic. I recommend that you drop Trevor an email, let him know which headphones you have, plus amps and sources. Hen tell him about the music you listen too and let him recommend a cable that fits your needs.


----------



## ascaso

Hello Wildcatsare,
thank you very much for your opinions and your suggestion.
I'll write a PM to Trevor immediately as you advised me.
Happy listening!

Lu


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ascaso said:


> Hello Wildcatsare,
> thank you very much for your opinions and your suggestion.
> I'll write a PM to Trevor immediately as you advised me.
> Happy listening!
> ...



Keep us appraised, looking forward to reading your impressions Lu!


----------



## ascaso

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Keep us appraised, looking forward to reading your impressions Lu



For sure! As soon as I finish the break-in, I will write two lines with my impressions. 
I'm sure they will be excellent. Not my two lines but the Eikon 

Lu


----------



## claud W

Ordered a ZMF Verite and a Norne Einvaldi  for it about a week ago. Trevor initiated an email conversation yesterday about new sliders etc and I changed a few trimmings. That,s just great customer service. ZMF shows you a spreadsheet so you can track your order. That’s good customer service especially with their 2 to 3 month wait. You should expect to wait because both companies are making custom hand made products.


----------



## ascaso

Zach and Trevor are excellent guys.
Pure passion!
Waiting times ... however:
"... to await a pleasure, is itself a pleasure." (cit.)

Lu


----------



## MattTCG

Okay, so I stink at photography. But here are a few pics of my Norne Draug 3 for ETHER 2. This cable is just gorgeously hand crafted. The signature is neutral and very transparent which plays nicely to complement ETHER 2. Well done Trevor!


----------



## blackdragon87

very nice cable. thinking of getting one for my audezes in the future


----------



## claud W

I don’t think you suck at photography. Nicely done.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

claud W said:


> Ordered a ZMF Verite and a Norne Einvaldi  for it about a week ago. Trevor initiated an email conversation yesterday about new sliders etc and I changed a few trimmings. That,s just great customer service. ZMF shows you a spreadsheet so you can track your order. That’s good customer service especially with their 2 to 3 month wait. You should expect to wait because both companies are making custom hand made products.



Would love to read about your results, the Vérité has moved into my top slot, and deciding on the S3 or Einvaldi.


----------



## Shiloh65

After reading this entire thread, I made an inquiry to Trevor via the website as I am looking at a couple of options for a cable for my custom K10s that I have. I will say that he replied in a quick fashion (within a few hours). He gave me a couple of options to go with for the CIEMs but upon his advice I am leaning towards ordering the Silvergarde SX and then request a custom adapter to go from 4.4mm to dual 3.5mm for use with my PHA-3 headphone amp balance out. Trevor explained that they don't have the adapters listed on the website but that he could do for me with no problem. I think that having the adapter made custom for the Silvergarde SX is the way to go. I am going to pull the trigger on the order because I feel that this is the best and hopefully final option for my K10s.


----------



## kefs

Shiloh65 said:


> After reading this entire thread, I made an inquiry to Trevor via the website as I am looking at a couple of options for a cable for my custom K10s that I have. I will say that he replied in a quick fashion (within a few hours). He gave me a couple of options to go with for the CIEMs but upon his advice I am leaning towards ordering the Silvergarde SX and then request a custom adapter to go from 4.4mm to dual 3.5mm for use with my PHA-3 headphone amp balance out. Trevor explained that they don't have the adapters listed on the website but that he could do for me with no problem. I think that having the adapter made custom for the Silvergarde SX is the way to go. I am going to pull the trigger on the order because I feel that this is the best and hopefully final option for my K10s.


You won't regret it


----------



## fredfung28

Hi, has anyone contacted Trevor recently? I could not find him for a week around. Hope to know if he is fine or not. Really want to have the speaker tap done. Thanks! I have sent 2 emails in a week but no answer...


----------



## johnzz4

Just curious why the Draug Silver never made it to the website?


----------



## MattTCG

http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...c-4-3-aftermarket-replacement-headphone-cable


----------



## johnzz4 (Apr 9, 2019)

MattTCG said:


> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...c-4-3-aftermarket-replacement-headphone-cable


That’s the Draugur which is the little brother of the Draug Silver.  I have the Draug Silver and it has plenty more wires to it and roughly double the price.

Actually, from the pictures, it seems the Draug Silver is exactly double the wires compared to the Draugur.


----------



## thecrow

johnzz4 said:


> That’s the Draugur which is the little brother of the Draug Silver.  I have the Draug Silver and it has plenty more wires to it and roughly double the price.
> 
> Actually, from the pictures, it seems the Draug Silver is exactly double the wires compared to the Draugur.


Thats what i thought and have

Maybe Trevor is trying to streamline his standard range of offerings on his website


----------



## Shiloh65

I replied to Trevor's initial response to my website enquiry and I got a reply back yesterday evening with his response and quote. He apologized profusely because his reply got saved as a draft instead and he realized it yesterday so he sent it again although this time he added a discount to my quote due to the lateness of his reply (3 days) which was unnecessary in my opinion. He is available and a stand up guy who offers outstanding customer service! @TigzStudio, I will be sending a reply with my PapPal info so you can invoice for my order.


----------



## mat.1 (Apr 11, 2019)

I haven’t got reply from Trevor since last week ?

Just got the reply from Trevor .


----------



## Shiloh65

mat.1 said:


> I haven’t got reply from Trevor since last week ?
> 
> Just got the reply from Trevor .



Awesome!


----------



## tonysecretsky

I wonder if the new site can be online before Black Friday....


----------



## whirlwind

Happy to report that I have just recently been able to grab a Draug 3 for my LCD-3 & ZMF headphones.

Enjoying it with my LCD-3 at the moment.


----------



## claud W

That granite looks like my kitchen counters. Have to remember that it makes a great photo background


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> Happy to report that I have just recently been able to grab a Draug 3 for my LCD-3 & ZMF headphones.
> 
> Enjoying it with my LCD-3 at the moment.



Let me know how the Draug 3 plays with your ZMF Cans, please!


----------



## PY034

Just received shipping update for the silvergarde S3 that I ordered. Eagerly waiting


----------



## Shiloh65

That is one sharp looking cable! Can't wait for my new Silvergarde SX to arrive for my CIEMs.


----------



## claud W

My Einvaldi has shipped.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Looking forward to reading your impressions!!!


----------



## kefs

Yes, i would love to hear about envaldi


----------



## ctaxxxx

Shiloh65 said:


> That is one sharp looking cable! Can't wait for my new Silvergarde SX to arrive for my CIEMs.


Been curious about these as well. Would like to hear your impressions later. 

I got a great deal on an 8-wire silver IEM cable in 26awg, but still curious how it compares to a 4-wire in 21awg. Big difference in thickness.


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

The Einvaldi for my Focal Utopias has been great. Has the details yet nothing harsh or negative regarding it. The voices are silky smooth with this cable. Big upgrade from stock cable and could not be happier with my purchase.


----------



## donato

I'm a Norne believer now too.  I bought an S2 from a fellow head-fier to use with my LCD-4.  I also picked up a ZMF Auteur Blackwood and had a couple folks ask me about sound comparisons on the cables I had (stock, Black Dragon, Silver Dragon, Cardas Clear Light, ZMF Michanikos) which I posted in that thread (I probably just annoyed everyone with all of my cable talk).  In any case, short of it is that the S2 was the clear favorite.  All the talk of silver potentially being bright or harsh has been entirely contrary to my experience.  The top end was if anything had a more smooth FR and significantly increased resolution and detail which helped with soundstaging.  For me, I don't see as much use going copper anymore (although maybe I haven't heard a really great copper cable).

So, I have silver fever now.  I ordered a S3-C for my new-to-me HEK V2 (thanks again @koven!).  Hopefully that is shipping any day now since I'm dying to see what the HPs can really do.  I wanted to buy some silver interconnects and saw that there is a tab on that on the Norne website, although no products listed.  I submitted an inquiry about on the website, but never heard back (in the end didn't matter since I ended up getting a fantastic deal on a closeout Wireworld Platinum Eclipse 7).  From reading the last 40-pages in this thread, it sounds like e-mailing Trevor is the better way to go.

I'd like to go either S3/Draug silver for my Ether 2 at some point (using the stock Vivo cable which seems decent).  I'm even more interested in the S3 8-wire since I can give that cable triple usage with my LCD-4, Auteur, and the Verite that i have on order, but I still haven't really seen any impressions of the S3 8-wire and if that makes much of a difference over the standard 4 wire.  

I do have sometimes have audio nervosa sometimes, but it's been really fun lately and I've been really happy with all of my latest acquisitions and my Norne S2 undoubtedly included.


----------



## blackdragon87

nice, that is a awesome looking cable !


----------



## xxx1313 (Apr 20, 2019)

Some impressions here on Norne Einvaldi with Meze Empyrean. Recently, I was lucky being able to buy a used Einvaldi cable from a nice guy here in the forum. This is my first silver/hybrid cable from Norne Audio, so I cannot comment on Einvaldi vs. other pure silver cables from Norne Audio. But I have experience with several copper and silver cables from other manufacturers, partly also in combination with the Empyrean.

What I can say, is that the Einvaldi cable excels on all fronts. Looking at the pictures, one might think that Trevor's cables could be stiff and heavy (I thought that too). They are not at all. The Einvaldi is very flexible, not heavy, and boy, what a beauty! Regarding its sound quality, it does not only outperform the stock cable of the Empyrean, but also Meze's  really good 7n copper upgrade cable (as well as a pure silver cable from another manufacturer, which I was able to try). Sure, for twice the price, the Einvaldi should sound better, and it does. My impressions of the Einvaldi are very similar those posted by @yellowblue and @NEXTLEVEL5 recently, but in combination with other high end headphones. So it seems that the Einvaldi is a great match for many headphones.

The Einvaldi offers great resolution and a really silky-smooth treble. No harshness, no siblance. But what is even more important in combination with the more or less dark sounding and laid-back Empyrean: With the Einvaldi, PRaT improves considerably, the Empyrean appears to be faster, bass is tighter and better defined. Also voices are a bit less laid-back, which improves the Empyrean with the velours pads. The Einvaldi does not completely change the relaxed sounding nature of the Empyrean (no cable can really do), but it improves this headphone in many respects. The synergy of the Einvaldi with the Empyrean with velours pads is great (a bit less so with the leather pads which are still too dark sounding)! Regarding the Empyrean, I am still hoping for more neutral and less laid-back sounding ear pads in a few months. The Einvaldi really helps to bridge that time and makes me really enjoy the Empyrean again. It is a great cable in every respect, without any drawback and obviously a great match for most high-end headphones.


----------



## donato

xxx1313 said:


> Some impressions here on Norne Einvaldi with Meze Empyrean. Recently, I was lucky being able to buy a used Einvaldi cable from a nice guy here in the forum. This is my first silver/hybrid cable from Norne Audio, so I cannot comment on Einvaldi vs. other pure silver cables from Norne Audio. But I have experience with several copper and silver cables from other manufacturers, partly also in combination with the Empyrean.
> 
> What I can say, is that the Einvaldi cable excels on all fronts. Looking at the pictures, one might think that Trevor's cables could be stiff and heavy (I thought that too). They are not at all. The Einvaldi is very flexible, not heavy, and boy, what a beauty! Regarding its sound quality, it does not only outperform the stock cable of the Empyrean, but also Meze's  really good 7n copper upgrade cable (as well as a pure silver cable from another manufacturer, which I was able to try). Sure, for twice the price, the Einvaldi should sound better, and it does. My impressions of the Einvaldi are very similar those posted by @yellowblue and @NEXTLEVEL5 recently, but in combination with other high end headphones. So it seems that the Einvaldi is a great match for many headphones.
> 
> The Einvaldi offers great resolution and a really silky-smooth treble. No harshness, no siblance. But what is even more important in combination with the more or less dark sounding and laid-back Empyrean: With the Einvaldi, PRaT improves considerably, the Empyrean appears to be faster, bass is tighter and better defined. Also voices are a bit less laid-back, which improves the Empyrean with the velours pads. The Einvaldi does not completely change the relaxed sounding nature of the Empyrean (no cable can really do), but it improves this headphone in many respects. The synergy of the Einvaldi with the Empyrean with velours pads is great (a bit less so with the leather pads which are still too dark sounding)! Regarding the Empyrean, I am still hoping for more neutral and less laid-back sounding ear pads in a few months. The Einvaldi really helps to bridge that time and makes me really enjoy the Empyrean again. It is a great cable in every respect, without any drawback and obviously a great match for most high-end headphones.



Wow, that cable is gorgeous!


----------



## interweb-tech

Just arrived today (thanks Trevor!). Vorpal Series Type 4 OCC Litz 8-wire IEM cable. Will be test driving the gorgeous and supple Vorpal with my 64 Audio U12t.


----------



## Shiloh65

Man, that is one beautiful cable! Can't wait till my Silvergarde SX is done and in my possession....


----------



## Wes S

xxx1313 said:


> Some impressions here on Norne Einvaldi with Meze Empyrean. Recently, I was lucky being able to buy a used Einvaldi cable from a nice guy here in the forum. This is my first silver/hybrid cable from Norne Audio, so I cannot comment on Einvaldi vs. other pure silver cables from Norne Audio. But I have experience with several copper and silver cables from other manufacturers, partly also in combination with the Empyrean.
> 
> What I can say, is that the Einvaldi cable excels on all fronts. Looking at the pictures, one might think that Trevor's cables could be stiff and heavy (I thought that too). They are not at all. The Einvaldi is very flexible, not heavy, and boy, what a beauty! Regarding its sound quality, it does not only outperform the stock cable of the Empyrean, but also Meze's  really good 7n copper upgrade cable (as well as a pure silver cable from another manufacturer, which I was able to try). Sure, for twice the price, the Einvaldi should sound better, and it does. My impressions of the Einvaldi are very similar those posted by @yellowblue and @NEXTLEVEL5 recently, but in combination with other high end headphones. So it seems that the Einvaldi is a great match for many headphones.
> 
> The Einvaldi offers great resolution and a really silky-smooth treble. No harshness, no siblance. But what is even more important in combination with the more or less dark sounding and laid-back Empyrean: With the Einvaldi, PRaT improves considerably, the Empyrean appears to be faster, bass is tighter and better defined. Also voices are a bit less laid-back, which improves the Empyrean with the velours pads. The Einvaldi does not completely change the relaxed sounding nature of the Empyrean (no cable can really do), but it improves this headphone in many respects. The synergy of the Einvaldi with the Empyrean with velours pads is great (a bit less so with the leather pads which are still too dark sounding)! Regarding the Empyrean, I am still hoping for more neutral and less laid-back sounding ear pads in a few months. The Einvaldi really helps to bridge that time and makes me really enjoy the Empyrean again. It is a great cable in every respect, without any drawback and obviously a great match for most high-end headphones.


WOW!


----------



## claud W

I give up!! How do you order a Silvergarde or Therium cable for my IEMs from Norne? The website has issues.


----------



## Shiloh65

claud W said:


> I give up!! How do you order a Silvergarde or Therium cable for my IEMs from Norne? The website has issues.



Use the enquiry link on the website, it will email Trevor directly and you can open an email dialogue with him and he is extremely helpful with information. You can place an order with him like that. He will invoice you via PayPal. This is how I ordered my Silvergarde SX and an adapter for my Sony PHA-3 amp balanced input.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

@interweb-tech , beautiful cable, and with my past experience with Trevor’s work it will sound even better than it looks! He must be very busy getting new cables out the door, I haven’t been able to reach for a couple weeks.


----------



## TigzStudio (Apr 26, 2019)

Wildcatsare1 said:


> .



Will have a phone call for you soon Wild.  Sorry for missing your recent call.
(edit:  just gave you a call, got VM, will try again a bit later today)



xxx1313 said:


> Some impressions here on Norne Einvaldi with Meze Empyrean.



I appreciate the thoughts and impressions, thank you very much for taking the time here. 



interweb-tech said:


> Just arrived today (thanks Trevor!). Vorpal Series Type 4 OCC Litz 8-wire IEM cable. Will be test driving the gorgeous and supple Vorpal with my 64 Audio U12t.



Glad you have it in hand and thanks again for your continued support interweb.



claud W said:


> I give up!! How do you order a Silvergarde or Therium cable for my IEMs from Norne? The website has issues.



Claud I will send you an email to see what the issue was on the Silvergarde page (it is on the website), the Therium is currently not available.
I am working on a bunch of new stuff for ciem (lower range) but Therium is getting a replacement and getting updated. 
I cannot wait until I have the new website launched asap as it will be easier for me to update as well being very nice to navigate for everyone else. 
I definitely know the frustrations of navigation on the current site. 


Will check back and followup again soon on here, thanks everyone for patience and support.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

TigzStudio said:


> Will have a phone call for you soon Wild.  Sorry for missing your recent call.
> (edit:  just gave you a call, got VM, will try again a bit later today)
> 
> @TigzStudio , out doing yard work, I have a Wells Audio Milo coming in and wanted to get your opinion on the best match for it and the WA5, both being darker amps.
> ...



Trevor, my question is in the box above.


----------



## UsoppNoKami

@TigzStudio  Trevor built me a lovely Einvaldi Reference cable that he says is tuned for maximum transparency for my ZMF Verite.

As one might expect, Einvaldi being 8-wire is heavier than my Silvergarde S3, but it's super pliable and has his signature comfort / easy handling down pat. Most importantly, the sound is great! I'm not remotely inclined to do any critical A/B listening vs the Silvergarde S3 on my various headphones, both are great cables. I'm just enjoying the music.


----------



## claud W

Got my Einvaldi, but still waiting for my Verite.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

UsoppNoKami said:


> @TigzStudio  Trevor built me a lovely Einvaldi Reference cable that he says is tuned for maximum transparency for my ZMF Verite.
> 
> As one might expect, Einvaldi being 8-wire is heavier than my Silvergarde S3, but it's super pliable and has his signature comfort / easy handling down pat. Most importantly, the sound is great! I'm not remotely inclined to do any critical A/B listening vs the Silvergarde S3 on my various headphones, both are great cables. I'm just enjoying the music.



I’d love to read about your experience with your Vérité and Norne, were you able to compare to ZMF’s Michanikós?


----------



## Velozity

I opened my Silvergarde S3 today.  Thank you Trevor @TigzStudio for a wonderfully made cable that looks exactly how I wanted.  It's a great match for my ZMF Eikon!  It feels good to know I'm done with cable upgrades after my first purchase.  Gives me more time to obsess over tube rolling, lol.


----------



## Thenewguy007

UsoppNoKami said:


> As one might expect, Einvaldi being 8-wire is heavier than my Silvergarde S3, but it's super pliable and has his signature comfort / easy handling down pat. Most importantly, the sound is great! I'm not remotely inclined to do any critical A/B listening vs the Silvergarde S3 on my various headphones, both are great cables. I'm just enjoying the music.



Would you say one cable would lean more towards warmth or dynamics?


----------



## Lucky87

Still waiting for my email quote I sent him last week I guess he is really busy or a very much needed vacation. 

Trevor when you get a chance can you give me a quote? This will be for the Meze Empyrean. Looking for the THICK silver cable see attached picture  (not shown on website PLEASE NOTE THIS IS NOT MY PICTURE )

Thanks

1. Looking for a 5 ft to a 4.4mm balanced what is the price on this $
2. Also need a 4.4mm balanced to a 4-pin adapter cable price $
3. Then a 4.4mm to a Single ended 1/4 standard price?

PLEASE NOTE THIS IS NOT MY PICTURE


----------



## TigzStudio

Lucky87 said:


> .


I was out of office one day this week (unavoidable) but am catching up on all quotes and emails.  
 I do have your email, and anticipate all emails to be replied to between this evening and tomorrow morning finally.  

to all:
I will be going through all emails to make sure I have not missed any replies, but also please feel
free to bump your email in my inbox anytime if desired.  A big thank you for hanging in there with me this week.


----------



## normie610

@TigzStudio Trevor I've been sending you so many emails lately and I didn't get any reply. Can you please send me my paypal invoice?

Thanks,
Norman


----------



## TigzStudio

normie610 said:


> @TigzStudio


Norman, this was sent a while back.  I will check maybe it was sent to the wrong email.  Will followup with you
in email shortly.  Thank you for the patience.


----------



## Shiloh65

@TigzStudio
I sent you an email earlier to see if a modification to my order could be made.

Thanks,
Lenny


----------



## TigzStudio

Shiloh65 said:


> @TigzStudio
> Lenny


Got it and just replied, not a problem to change termination still.


----------



## thecrow

anyone know the difference in sound between the silvergarde 3 and the silvergarde 3 clear?


----------



## Wes S

thecrow said:


> anyone know the difference in sound between the silvergarde 3 and the silvergarde 3 clear?


I would think not much?


----------



## Slim1970

thecrow said:


> anyone know the difference in sound between the silvergarde 3 and the silvergarde 3 clear?


Isn't it the same cable without the sleeving?


----------



## Wes S (May 7, 2019)

Slim1970 said:


> Isn't it the same cable without the sleeving?


That's what I thought.  Seems advantage of sleeve vs. unsleeved, would be weight & durability.  My original Silvergarde S(1), is quite heavy and had I not bought it second hand, would have gone with unsleeved, for the weight savings.


----------



## donato

Wes S said:


> That's what I thought.  Seems advantage of sleeve vs. unsleeved, would be weight & durability.  My original Silvergarde S(1), is quite heavy and had I not bought it second hand, would have gone with unsleeved, for the weight savings.



There is a difference in the gauge of the wire - 4x20awg vs 4x21awg which probably also accounts for the cost difference.  Trevor also said of the S3-C in an e-mail when I previously asked about the differences "It is smaller gauge and does not have all the benefits of the layered design with cotton layer and and cotton cores."  The "layered" cable is the S3.


----------



## UsoppNoKami

Wildcatsare1 said:


> I’d love to read about your experience with your Vérité and Norne, were you able to compare to ZMF’s Michanikós?



Sorry mate, I didn't order any cables from ZMF. I intended to use my Norne cables with the Verite from the start, so the latter only shipped with the stock cable, which has never seen light of day.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

UsoppNoKami said:


> Sorry mate, I didn't order any cables from ZMF. I intended to use my Norne cables with the Verite from the start, so the latter only shipped with the stock cable, which has never seen light of day.



Would you mind PMing me how the Verite and 1000SE compare? Thanks!


----------



## thecrow

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Would you mind PMing me how the Verite and 1000SE compare? Thanks!


@UsoppNoKami i’d be interested too, already having the he1000se and auteur


----------



## Jozurr

Has anyone compared the Norne Draug v3 and the volsund cables? I tried to search in this thread but couldnt find comparative impressions.

Curious to know what the differences in sound are like.


----------



## LoryWiv

Jozurr said:


> Has anyone compared the Norne Draug v3 and the volsund cables? I tried to search in this thread but couldnt find comparative impressions.
> 
> Curious to know what the differences in sound are like.



I used the Volsund for quite a time with my ZMF Auteur and upgraded to S3 which has superior detail retrieval, better high frequency extension w/o harshness sometimes associated w/silver. Sorry I don't have Draug but Volsund is a great cable, S3 even better.


----------



## normie610

@TigzStudio Trevor, I’ve received the paypal invoice and I’ve made the payment last week. Please check whether you’ve received the payment.

Norman


----------



## PY034

Einvaldi vs silvergarde s3 comparison ?


----------



## claud W

Norne Einvaldi on ZMF Verite headphones.


----------



## thecrow

claud W said:


> Norne Einvaldi on ZMF Verite headphones.


I hope there is a review/impressions coming in the near future, particularly in comparison to other norne silver cables


----------



## claud W

thecrow said:


> I hope there is a review/impressions coming in the near future, particularly in comparison to other norne silver cables


 

The only other Norne cable I have is a Silvergarde S3 for my Senn. HD 600 and 650 headphones. Sounded so good I went with Norne again. I listened to the Verite/Norne about 30 seconds while getting them situated for break in. Ooooooooooo what lovely midrange!!


----------



## Wes S

claud W said:


> Norne Einvaldi on ZMF Verite headphones.



Prettiest cable out there!


----------



## arijitroy2

interweb-tech said:


> Just arrived today (thanks Trevor!). Vorpal Series Type 4 OCC Litz 8-wire IEM cable. Will be test driving the gorgeous and supple Vorpal with my 64 Audio U12t.



Very interested to know you're impression, i too have the U12T and was looking Ares II+, but just stumbled on Norse Audio. How do you like this cable with U12T?


----------



## interweb-tech

arijitroy2 said:


> Very interested to know you're impression, i too have the U12T and was looking Ares II+, but just stumbled on Norse Audio. How do you like this cable with U12T?


It's perfect. I haven't had much time to spend with it yet but what I have spent has been great.


----------



## commtrd

Listening to my 4z thru Solvine and some just gorgeous classical spanish guitar while trading. Life doesn't get much better than this for relaxing while making money! Thanks Trevor...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

claud W said:


> Norne Einvaldi on ZMF Verite headphones.



Absolutely beautiful, how does it sound with the Vérité?


----------



## kefs

Sq between Einvaldi vs Draug silver ?


----------



## jwbrent

I’m having difficulty getting in touch with Norne Audio. I sent three different messages using the contact form on his website, and never heard back. I’m interested in the total price shipped to CA of a 4’ Silver Draug Balanced for my Utopia.


----------



## donato

jwbrent said:


> I’m having difficulty getting in touch with Norne Audio. I sent three different messages using the contact form on his website, and never heard back. I’m interested in the total price shipped to CA of a 4’ Silver Draug Balanced for my Utopia.



I'd recommend just e-mailing Trevor directly - norneaudio@gmail.com.


----------



## jwbrent

donato said:


> I'd recommend just e-mailing Trevor directly - norneaudio@gmail.com.



Thank you, email sent. I couldn’t find a phone number or email address on his site, but perhaps I didn’t look hard enough.


----------



## TigzStudio

jwbrent said:


> ..



I did get your email and sent first reply, and will have another for you not far off.
 I will take a look at the contact form regardless and make sure it is functioning properly.


----------



## panasonicst60 (May 20, 2019)

I have the focal elex. Which is the best cable I should get and why? All the other stuff is out of my price range. Either a Solv x3, Draug 2 / 3, or Volsund.

The Solv has silver and copper which is great but the gauge is lower compared to the pure copper ones....Please educate me.

I was also considering Plussound, Larvicable, or Forza AudioWorks. Anyone compared them.

Most manufacturers connectors are mainly brass, which are not great when it comes to conductivity...


----------



## kefs

panasonicst60 said:


> I have the focal elex. Which is the best cable I should get and why? All the other stuff is out of my price range. Either a Solv x3, Draug 2 / 3, or Volsund.
> 
> The Solv has silver and copper which is great but the gauge is lower compared to the pure copper ones....Please educate me.
> 
> ...


Contact Trevor, he will guide you through choices/ prices etc. He WILL help you get it right, no hard sell. @TigzStudio


----------



## Velozity

kefs said:


> Contact Trevor, he will guide you through choices/ prices etc. He WILL help you get it right, no hard sell. @TigzStudio




^ This.  I thought I knew what I wanted until I contacted Trevor.  Now I'm a proud owner of a Silvergarde S3 and I'm thankful I didn't buy a lesser cable instead.  There's something just "right" about Norne's pure silver cables.


----------



## donato

Velozity said:


> ^ This.  I thought I knew what I wanted until I contacted Trevor.  Now I'm a proud owner of a Silvergarde S3 and I'm thankful I didn't buy a lesser cable instead.  There's something just "right" about Norne's pure silver cables.



+1 on talking to Trevor and on the S3.  

I "only" have an S2 now for my Audeze/ZMF and love it; it's the best sounding cable I own (compared to 5 other cables I had).  I bought an S3-C (pictured below) for my HEK V2 (been meaning to post this pic).  Both sound great although I thought the S3-C was a bit sibilant when I first received it and it seemed to break in and smooth out (at least to my ears (flame retardant on)).  I was convinced enough to upgrade both to S3 after conversing with Trevor.  To me, cables are the last piece to really getting the most out of any setup.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Came home rom the Hospital, to a wonderful surprise, my very own S3C for my ZMF Cans, listening to the Aeolus via the Hugo2, stunning! It reminds me of the first time I heard the Draug 2, on my HD800, in my system, slack jawed that a cable, any cable could increase performance to this extent. which made me a “Norne Evangelist,” lovin’ seeing that same look from others who were skeptical.


----------



## Wes S

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Came home rom the Hospital, to a wonderful surprise, my very own S3C for my ZMF Cans, listening to the Aeolus via the Hugo2, stunning! It reminds me of the first time I heard the Draug 2, on my HD800, in my system, slack jawed that a cable, any cable could increase performance to this extent. which made me a “Norne Evangelist,” lovin’ seeing that same look from others who were skeptical.


I am getting that cable for my Aeolus, when I have the funds, and I will be done.


----------



## claud W

I sure wish Trevor would make my IEM cable before the month is over.


----------



## panasonicst60 (May 23, 2019)

So after 4 days and over 20++ emails with Trevor, I am now waiting for my S3C's! I think I found my end game cables, which makes me so pumped.

Trevor was amazing to deal with. I contacted more than a few different custom cable makers and none gave my the same customer service as he did. Trevor responded in almost every email with a long and detailed message explaining exactly what I needed to make the correct decision. Never did he ever try to up sell me. I did however went over budget 

The most important thing that other custom cable makers can learn from Trevor is the quick email responses. Us audiophiles hate that long waiting game.

Thanks to the people that advised me to reaching out to contact Trevor!


----------



## Wes S

panasonicst60 said:


> So after 4 days and over 20++ emails with Trevor, I am now waiting for my S3C's! I think I found my end game cables, which makes me so pumped.
> 
> Trevor was amazing to deal with. I contacted more than a few different custom cable makers and none gave my the same customer service as he did. Trevor responded in all most every email with a long and detailed message explaining exactly what I needed to make the correct decision. Never did he ever try to up sell me. I did however went over budget
> 
> The most important thing that other custom cable makers can learn from Trevor is the quick email responses. Us audiophiles hate that long waiting game.


I love reading this!


----------



## panasonicst60 (May 23, 2019)

Wes S said:


> I love reading this!



Thanks! I love saying it!


----------



## claud W

I am not a big email sender. I could not imagine sending a nice vendor even 10 emails about my order. We have not conversed since I ordered. I got an email from him this morning. My IEM cord will ship next week if not sooner.


----------



## commtrd

Hard to beat Norne Audio for cables and customer service IMHO. I still don't think cables make such a huge difference in SQ [personally] but there is overall a much more enjoyable experience with a nice cable and Trevor is a great guy to do business with. Someday I will get some balanced cables made for the i4 and 4z and they will be Norne again...


----------



## Mastro

Hi all, decided to upgrade the cabling on the Ether 2's and join the Norne Audio gang, if anybody can lead me by the hand and recommend where i should be putting my money on, would be greatly appreciated.
They're hooked up to the Woo Audio Fireflies amp-dac with the WA7TP tube power supply, if that helps decide which way to go.


----------



## kefs

Mastro said:


> Hi all, decided to upgrade the cabling on the Ether 2's and join the Norne Audio gang, if anybody can lead me by the hand and recommend where i should be putting my money on, would be greatly appreciated.
> They're hooked up to the Woo Audio Fireflies amp-dac with the WA7TP tube power supply, if that helps decide which way to go.


Draug Silver............


----------



## panasonicst60 (May 24, 2019)

Mastro said:


> Hi all, decided to upgrade the cabling on the Ether 2's and join the Norne Audio gang, if anybody can lead me by the hand and recommend where i should be putting my money on, would be greatly appreciated.
> They're hooked up to the Woo Audio Fireflies amp-dac with the WA7TP tube power supply, if that helps decide which way to go.



If you are looking for a slightly warmer sound with great details, go all copper. If you want a little more detail in your music but don't want to spend top dollar, go solv x3. If you want all the details and have end game cables go silver.

You can always email Trevor for the perfect recommendation.


----------



## Ruslanimus

Just received Silvergarde S3 from Trevor.Outstanding quality and another level of sound.
I wish Trevor will be able to create a 12wire silver prototype)))


----------



## Ruslanimus




----------



## Thenewguy007

Ruslanimus said:


> Just received Silvergarde S3 from Trevor.Outstanding quality and another level of sound.
> I wish Trevor will be able to create a 12wire silver prototype)))



Speaking of which, has anyone been able to buy the 8 wire version he advertised as a special order?

It been a few months & I can't say I heard anyone who purchased one. I'd love to know how it differs from the 4 wire version.


----------



## Ruslanimus

Thenewguy007 said:


> Speaking of which, has anyone been able to buy the 8 wire version he advertised as a special order?
> 
> It been a few months & I can't say I heard anyone who purchased one. I'd love to know how it differs from the 4 wire version.



S3 sounding very nice both with my Z1R and Stellia,but I prefer Focal Utopia for its neutral and more detailed sound.So I wish to buy a real hi end cable for them.Trevor offers S3Clear 4/8wire cable for Utopia.But I know that he had made 12 wire version of S3 for Abyss,for one of the Head Fiers


----------



## donato

Ruslanimus said:


> Just received Silvergarde S3 from Trevor.Outstanding quality and another level of sound.
> I wish Trevor will be able to create a 12wire silver prototype)))



The standard S3 is 4-wire.  He does also mention on his site that he makes an 8-wire.  Trevor did mention in e-mail that he has also made a 12-wire for a customer who asked for it so if that's what you want, it sounds like he can make it.  In the e-mail exchange I had with him, it did seem like it was significant diminishing returns (and the standard 4-wire S3 isn't exactly inexpensive to being with), so for me I just went with the standard 4-wire S3 (I have 3 on order so, I guess I technically say I have 12 wires on the way  ).


----------



## Wildcatsare1 (May 28, 2019)

Trevor sent me a S3C just prior to my surgery, damn, I may never go back to copper! The Vérité is such a musical headphone, the S3C maintains that, but adds a humpback whale’s salad of plankton to the mix (yes, I’m on strong pain medication). The stage opens up, fore and aft, with the imaging improving inline with the increase in information.


----------



## Mastro

panasonicst60 said:


> You can always email Trevor for the perfect recommendation.


In the process of that now......and thinking of going the Silvergarde S3 route, great guy to deal with i must say.


----------



## donato

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Trevor sent me a S3C just prior to my surgery, damn, I may never go back to copper! The Vérité is such a musical headphone, rage S3C maintains that, but adds a humpback whale’s salad of plankton to the mix (yes, I’m on strong pain medication). The stage opens up, fore and aft, with the imaging improving inline with the increase in information.



Silver sure is addicting isn't it?  I agree with everything you have to say.  Notes are also more clearly defined and it makes it easier to pick out an instrumental line.  Is so much fun.  

So now what about your interconnect...guessing that's still copper?  I asked Trevor to make me an S3 RCA interconnect (he does have a section on his website, but it's blank).  I would have also asked for an XLR too (and may do so in the future anyway) if I didn't already find a very nice one on closeout earlier this year.


----------



## Wes S

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Trevor sent me a S3C just prior to my surgery, damn, I may never go back to copper! The Vérité is such a musical headphone, rage S3C maintains that, but adds a humpback whale’s salad of plankton to the mix (yes, I’m on strong pain medication). The stage opens up, fore and aft, with the imaging improving inline with the increase in information.


After reading this post, I have never wanted this cable more, than I do now!


----------



## Lucky87

Thenewguy007 said:


> Speaking of which, has anyone been able to buy the 8 wire version he advertised as a special order?
> 
> It been a few months & I can't say I heard anyone who purchased one. I'd love to know how it differs from the 4 wire version.



I will be getting my 8 wire version tomorrow for my Empyreans...


----------



## Velozity (May 27, 2019)

Ruslanimus said:


>




That S3 is very similar to mine!  What plug is that?  Nice photo btw.


----------



## Ruslanimus

Eidolic 3.5mm rhodium


----------



## MrPretty

Velozity said:


> That S3 is very similar to mine!  What plug is that?  Nice photo btw.



Not sure about the connectors on the headphone side, but on the other end it appears to be a Furutech FT-735

http://www.furutech.com/2013/03/18/6100/


----------



## claud W

My Silvergarde S 3 IEM cord arriving tomorrow,


----------



## moemoney (May 28, 2019)

Thenewguy007 said:


> Speaking of which, has anyone been able to buy the 8 wire version he advertised as a special order?
> 
> It been a few months & I can't say I heard anyone who purchased one. I'd love to know how it differs from the 4 wire version.


 I have one but I can only compare it to the moon audio  Silver dragon in my opinion is a step up from the silver dragon definitely. Not subtle At all


----------



## audiofest2018

Finally got my ZMF Verite Ziricote today and was able to to pair with Silvergrade S3 I received from Trevor couple weeks ago.  Trevor, as always, was very helpful in helping me choose the best cable for my taste to pair with Verite.  I know I still need more time to burn-in this pair but the first impression is just great!  The sound stage is wide open with slight warm sound quality(still a tiny bit dry if I may say so but think once the burn-in is completed it will disappear)  yet without losing the details from the classical orchestra music I am listening to.  Again Trevor delivered another great cable along with one of the best customer service I have ever experienced.  Thank you!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

@audiofest2018 , thanks for the update, that’s exactly the information I’m looking for. Looks like my Vérité needs a matching S3!


----------



## Mastro

MrSpeakers  E2's will be doing a handshake with Norne Audios Silvergrade S3 real soon


----------



## lugnut

I used the Contact Us, on his website to inquire about a cable this was about 2 weeks ago. Is this the only way to reach him, or does it just take a longer period of time for a reply ?  Thanks


----------



## TigzStudio

lugnut said:


> Thanks


Sent you a PM to check on this.


----------



## Ruslanimus

If someone here has Focal Utopia with NA cables?Pls advice which cable is thebest for Utopia


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

I have the Utopias and happen to have the Silver Draug and Einvaldi. I would give the slight edge to the Einvaldi but both are excellent.


----------



## Ruslanimus

How do you which one would be better S3-S3c or Einvaldi? I am looking at 8wire or maybe even 12wire version ofS3/s3c,but I am not sure it wouldbe to bright sounding with top silver


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

I was in the same boat because I was concerned the silver wires would cause more brightness with the borderline bright utopia. The moment I tried the all silver cable my concerns went out the window. I got more detail than before but no added sibilance (Sibilance is a deal breaker to me as I am very sensitive to it)


----------



## donato

Ruslanimus said:


> How do you which one would be better S3-S3c or Einvaldi? I am looking at 8wire or maybe even 12wire version ofS3/s3c,but I am not sure it wouldbe to bright sounding with top silver





NEXTLEVEL5 said:


> I was in the same boat because I was concerned the silver wires would cause more brightness with the borderline bright utopia. The moment I tried the all silver cable my concerns went out the window. I got more detail than before but no added sibilance (Sibilance is a deal breaker to me as I am very sensitive to it)



My experience was the same.  I really dislike sibilance.  I was concerned about silver being bright, but I actually find it very well balanced.  If your upstream gear is already bright though, you'll likely get more of the same, so YMMV.

The S3 is definitely the flagship product (as compared to the S3-C).  You can ask Trevor about 8-wire (or even 12).  It likely depends on the resolving capability of your HPs (and I assume Utopias are plenty resolving) and gear.  For my Auteur, he said 8-wire was probably overkill, but I might see some slight improvement with my LCD-4.


----------



## lugnut

TigzStudio said:


> Sent you a PM to check on this.


Email sent, Thank You !


----------



## donato

Not my best photography, but my latest Norne acquisition - S3 for my Ether 2.  Wanted something a bit different, so went for purple.  Have no time to listen to it since it was my wife's b-day today.


----------



## Wes S

donato said:


> Not my best photography, but my latest Norne acquisition - S3 for my Ether 2.  Wanted something a bit different, so went for purple.  Have no time to listen to it since it was my wife's b-day today.


Wow!  I love that color


----------



## Ruslanimus

Interesting to compare Trevors Tops (S3/S3c/Einvaldi) with Dana Reference...Which one is better


----------



## TigzStudio

donato said:


> Not my best photography,


Hope your wife had a great bday!  I have another tracking coming soon for you.  Thanks again for being so kind during the process and thank you for
the support.  



Wildcatsare1 said:


> Trevor sent me a S3C just prior to my surgery, damn, I may never go back to copper! .



Hope you are recovering well buddy,  I will send you an email soon on the other item.  



audiofest2018 said:


> Finally got my ZMF Verite Ziricote today and was able to to pair with Silvergrade S3Thank you!



Thanks for the post audiofest, appreciate it!

To all just an update:  
Working long hours this weekend in the workshop, should have a lot of tracking numbers sent in email.  
Any questions or if needing update please just email me directly.  Reply back should be within hours this weekend actually.  
Thanks to all for the support and patience as always.  Without you guys I wouldn't be able to do what I love for a living.  
So I do appreciate you all.


----------



## Lucky87

Trevor were you able to get my stuff sent out today?

Thanks


----------



## TigzStudio

Lucky87 said:


> Thanks



Lucky just sent email reply on this one.


----------



## arijitroy2

Going for the Silvergarde SX for 64 Audio U12T i have. Anybody has any experience with this cable? I hope it doesn't make the treble to harsh, I do hate sibilance!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I wanted to check in with an update on the SC3c and the ZMF Vérité, in comparison to the Michanikós silver plated/copper cables from ZMF. The SC3c is like replacing a leaded glass window, I hear deeper into the soundstage, impact and dynamics (a Vérité speciality) are punchier, and each instrument is in its clearly defined space. This is one of the best cables I’ve heard to date, I imagine the full blown SC3 would rock my world!


----------



## Shiloh65

Hey Trevor,

When you get a chance, can you shoot me an email update.
Thanks


----------



## lovethatsound

Hi guys,
I've just received my Draug 3,9ft cable for my focal utopia headphones.1st of all I'd like to say it looks fantastic,build quality is 1st class.Now I'm a big fan of focal's original cable and I have tried some other well known cables with my utopia,only to be disappointed,but already only after 2 hours of listening,I can tell you I'm very impressed the way Draug 3 sounds with the utopia.I will do a full review on here in a few weeks,but I know already this cable won't be going back.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

lovethatsound said:


> Hi guys,
> I've just received my Draug 3,9ft cable for my focal utopia headphones.1st of all I'd like to say it looks fantastic,build quality is 1st class.Now I'm a big fan of focal's original cable and I have tried some other well known cables with my utopia,only to be disappointed,but already only after 2 hours of listening,I can tell you I'm very impressed the way Draug 3 sounds with the utopia.I will do a full review on here in a few weeks,but I know already this cable won't be going back.



I love the Draug line, it was my introduction to high end cable sound, had it on my HD800 and LCD3f.


----------



## whirlwind

Wildcatsare1 said:


> I love the Draug line, it was my introduction to high end cable sound, had it on my HD800 and LCD3f.



Ditto......Draug 2 for HD800....currently Draug 3  for LCD-3 pf / ZMF Atticus / ZMF Ori


----------



## Wildcatsare1

whirlwind said:


> Ditto......Draug 2 for HD800....currently Draug 3  for LCD-3 pf / ZMF Atticus / ZMF Ori



How is it for the Atticus? I’m looking at the SC3 for my Vérité and Aeolus.


----------



## arijitroy2

Shiloh65 said:


> Use the enquiry link on the website, it will email Trevor directly and you can open an email dialogue with him and he is extremely helpful with information. You can place an order with him like that. He will invoice you via PayPal. This is how I ordered my Silvergarde SX and an adapter for my Sony PHA-3 amp balanced input.



Did you get you're silvergarde SX? I am getting one for my U12T too, wanted to hear you're impressions


----------



## whirlwind

Wildcatsare1 said:


> How is it for the Atticus? I’m looking at the SC3 for my Vérité and Aeolus.



It is a great cable...I have used it most with my LCD-3 , but it is very nice with the Atticus also.


----------



## claud W

After two weeks 24/7 breaking in my ZMF Verite and Norne Einvaldi cable, I spent some time listening to them today  on my Stratus system. I have been a lover of my HD 800S with WyWires Platinum cord, but the ZMF/Norne just kicks the crap out of it. Bass goes deeper,  and is so much more articulate. Transients are lightening fast and midrange detail retrieval is a touch or so better. Overall its one super smooth dynamic combo.


----------



## Wes S

claud W said:


> After two weeks 24/7 breaking in my ZMF Verite and Norne Einvaldi cable, I spent some time listening to them today  on my Stratus system. I have been a lover of my HD 800S with WyWires Platinum cord, but the ZMF/Norne just kicks the crap out of it. Bass goes deeper,  and is so much more articulate. Transients are lightening fast and midrange detail retrieval is a touch or so better. Overall its one super smooth dynamic combo.


I can only imagine how freakin good that setup sounds!


----------



## Xcalibur255

I debated Einvaldi vs. Silvergarde for a long time then finally decided to just shelve the whole thing for the time being out of sheer indecisiveness.


----------



## bimmer100

kefs said:


> Draug Silver............


Both this and silverguard3 textile version are my favorite. Draug Silver is a bit of bling and maybe just a touch better than sg3 textile imo.... but most of my headphones are sg3 textile. I just got a same of the clear version and still evaluating the diff. Anyhow... the other Uber ultimate is the 8wire sg3 textile which I’m so excited to get really soon. Should be for on of our empyreans. My wife’s empyreans will have sg3 4wire and hope to have 8wire on mine or silver draug. Have to demo some cables first.


----------



## bimmer100

Ruslanimus said:


> S3 sounding very nice both with my Z1R and Stellia,but I prefer Focal Utopia for its neutral and more detailed sound.So I wish to buy a real hi end cable for them.Trevor offers S3Clear 4/8wire cable for Utopia.But I know that he had made 12 wire version of S3 for Abyss,for one of the Head Fiers


Whoa!! 12wire sounds insane. Overkill more like it. As 8wire already is insane amount of silver. I guess for an abyss owner that’s expected. Even my susvara I wouldn’t do more than 8wire. I have silver draug and that is plenty and perfect match imo. Curious to see what a 12wire looks like. Basically a huge thick rope? Haha.


----------



## bimmer100

donato said:


> Not my best photography, but my latest Norne acquisition - S3 for my Ether 2.  Wanted something a bit different, so went for purple.  Have no time to listen to it since it was my wife's b-day today.


Wow!!! I love this cable. Makes me want to order my next cable like this. My wife would absolutely love this for her z1r’s!!! I have the red version of this essentially for my z1r’s. She has black/grey herring version.... but wonder about having it done in purple. Sweet photo!!!


----------



## Mizicke5273

I can also confirm Draug 3 is very nice; very manageable, flexible and never in the way.  Despite how thick it is!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Mizicke5273 said:


> I can also confirm Draug 3 is very nice; very manageable, flexible and never in the way.  Despite how thick it is!



Yes the Draug 3 is a wonderful cable, very suple for its size. 

@bimmer100 , I can only imagine how the Einvaldi’s are, listening to Muddy Waters, Folk Singer, vía the Hugo2, Woo WA5, and S3c, and Vérité, the dynamics and micro-detail are some of the best I’ve ever heard, just incredibly good!


----------



## normie610

@TigzStudio Trevor, any update on my cable’s ETA?


----------



## TigzStudio

normie610 said:


> @TigzStudio Trevor, any update on my cable’s ETA?


Norman please check your email, I have sent reply.  Thanks!


----------



## claud W

I am going to try a Draugr 3 copper for my new ZMF Eikon.  Wanted a different spin. You guys think its a good cord.


----------



## thecrow

claud W said:


> I am going to try a Draugr 3 copper for my new ZMF Eikon.  Wanted a different spin. You guys think its a good cord.


I have the volsund and silver draug for my auteur

Both work well though i prefer the silver draug. I almost always prefer silver. The silver draug is detailed yet smooth

I think Trevor’s silver cables are always worth considering as they are never dry or sharp/edgy. 

YMMV

(Mind you i have a draug 3 on the way as i think that will be a nice match and maybe better suited than the volsund)


----------



## ascaso

Here we are .
Trevor's Silvergarde 3 for my ZMF Eikon, will arrive at my house next monday.
I can't wait to hear it at work. I am ultra confident that it will make my listening superlative.
I want to thank Trevor for his kindness, for all the advice he gave me and for all his support.
I also thank Wildcatsare1, because it is thanks to his advice that I contacted Trevor!
I look forward to having the Silvergarde 3 in my hands and connected to the Eikon

Lu


----------



## mat.1

Trevor , i sent you email.


----------



## claud W

thecrow said:


> I have the volsund and silver draug for my auteur
> 
> Both work well though i prefer the silver draug. I almost always prefer silver. The silver draug is detailed yet smooth
> 
> ...



I think you are right. Silver is the best of the cable metals. This morning I ordered a S3 C Silvergarde for my Eikons. I like this cord. I already have one for my Senn HD 600 & HD 650s


----------



## Lucky87

Hey guys I just received my Norne Silver clear 8 wire cable via 4.4mm connector along with the 4.4mm to 4pin and 4.4mm to SE adapters. And I must say it sounds phenomenal with my Meze Empyrean with the leather pads. With the new 4.4mm balanced I was final able to listen with the Empyrean and Sony NW-WM1Z and it sounds amazing so much detail. But as of right now the best sound I’m hearing with the new Silver cable is with the Oppo 205 > Felix Euforia > Empyreans with the Silver cable really helps with micro detail I felt the Empyrean was lacking in the beginning. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## Moon moon

Trevor, any updates on my order of the new IEM Silvergard?

Cecil


----------



## ascaso

Trevor,

the Silvergarde 3 has just arrived in his new home.
First of all, I want to tell you that it's beautiful.
A high jewelery packaging, a high-class attention to detail, a Wood Splitter that is a unique beauty ... I could go on like this for hours.

I have a day off and I could not resist and I immediately started listening to music.

Details never heard before appeared in my ears.
A bass with a lot of body, deep, control and, in short, real.
The high tones are all present and in their place.
No listening fatigue, no artificial brilliance, no artificial sensation.

The trumpets of Don Cherry, Lester Bowie and Thomas Stanko are here with me, in all their expressive power.

I know and I was expecting it, my headphone system made a leap of impressive quality and realism.

I do not know how to thank you.
I renew to you all the compliments, you are a true artist.

A hug.

Lu


----------



## donato

My latest Norne acquisition - Silvergarde S3 for ZMF/Audeze.


----------



## Wes S

donato said:


> My latest Norne acquisition - Silvergarde S3 for ZMF/Audeze.


Freakin awesome!  I love that color scheme!  Thanks for the great pic!


----------



## normie610

@TigzStudio trevor, any update on my order?


----------



## donato

B.L.U.F.: The newer S3-C had better detail and definition and was a more natural sounding cable than the previous version.  However the older S3-C could be more exciting and engaging in specific instances (although that may have been a byproduct of it's specific tuning?).  YMMV.

TL;DR version:
I've done comparisons of Norne cables to a bunch of other cables on a couple other occasions, which led me to become a Norne silver convert.  But this is my first time (but won't be the last) doing a comparison between Norne cables, in this case two versions of S3-C for my HE1000 V2.  One is the previous S3-C version (first photo with the Eidolic connectors on the headphone side) and the other is from the most recent revision that Trevor started making about a month ago or so. At first glance, the cables look pretty much the same with the obvious exception of the connectors (fortunately, that made it much easier to tell them apart).  But upon closer examination, the newer cable is a bit thinner.  I don't think it quite comes through in the last photo (older on left, newer on right).  I did go ahead and measure them with my calipers.  The older was about 1.55mm in diameter and the newer one about 1.3mm for whatever that's worth.

I did an quick initial listen comparing these two cables a few weeks ago and my impression back then was that the newer one had better resolution and soundstaging and seemed closer to the stage.  I've since change my source setup (was Yggy USB5/A2) so it's now Singxer SU-1 KTE to Holo Spring KTE via I2S -> Violectric V281 -> HEK V2.

I listened to these 7 tracks:
- Schubert Piano Quintet "The Trout" Op 114, fifth movement recorded by Andras Schiff and Hagen Quartet - 44.1/16 FLAC
- Tchaikovsky Symphony no. 6 "Pathetique", 3rd movement recorded by Evegeny Mravinsky and Leningrad Philharmonic - HD Tracks 96/24 FLAC
- The Sidewinder by Lee Morgan on The Sidewinder - 192/24 FLAC from HDTracks
- Comin' Home Baby by  Herbie Mann on At the Village Gate - 44.1/16 FLAC
- Space Cowboy by Kacey Musgraces on The Golden Hour - HDTracks 96/24 FLAC
- Get Lucky by Daft Punk on Random Access Memories - HDTracks 88.2/24 FLAC
- Havana by Camila Cabello on Camila - 44.1/16 FLAC

Playback was via Roon, upsampling set to max PCM rate (power of 2), smooth, minimum phase filter (still experimenting with these settings).   Holo Spring set to NOS.  Pre-gain input on Violectric set to -6db.

I'd say consistently across all tracks, the newer S3-C had better detail and definition.  The interesting thing was that the older cable seemed to be voiced a bit differently; Trevor said he had tuned the cable he sent me to be "extremely neutral"; it sounds like he has manufacturing tricks to tune cables (don't know the details).  When I first received the new cable I had just tested with the first 2 tracks on my Yggy , i thought the newer cable was voiced more "closer to the stage".  But after doing more recent extensive listening (with my Holo Spring), I'd say that's not quite right or at least it sounds different.  The older cabled seemed just a touch more forward.  On the Trout Quintet, the older cable highlighted the violin a bit more.  On Sidewinder, the high hat had a bit more sparkle to them.  On several tracks, it had a bit more of that electric, raise-the-hair-on-the-back-of-your-neck (ASMR?) sounds, especially on the tracks with a bit more atmosphere (eg. Comin' Home Baby, Space Cowboy).  The sound could be a bit more exciting and was generally more so with the rock/pop tracks rather than the classical and jazz ones.  The tradeoff was that it was a bit edgier at times.  There could be slight edge to some instruments and to vocal and could sound a little more exciting, but somewhat unnatural, sometimes a bit hyper real (if that makes any sense); the closest analogy I'd make was if you were using a bit too much sharpening on a photograph or using interpolation on video and getting a little bit of that soap opera effect.  it could be very enjoyable at times (esp. on more non-acoustic tracks), but not necessarily as natural (interestingly enough this similar to what I felt with my initial comparisons of the Yggy vs. Holo Spring, but it's much more pronounced in the DAC comparison).  Halfway through Get Lucky, there are some hand claps; we all know what hand claps sound like, but the newer cable just sounded a bit more natural.  In Comin' Home, the flute was more forward and exciting with the old cable, but more natural sounding with the newer.  So for me and my tastes, the newer S3-C is a "better" cable because of the better detail and definition, more natural and relaxed compared to the older S3-C.  That being said, in the scheme of things, these differences are relatively small (my DAC change made much more of a difference), but you knew that already.

I have a Silvergarde S3 on order for my hifiman, so I'll need to do another comparison when that comes in.


----------



## mixman

I have a Draugur Silver on my HEK SE. Still has a little bit of a hot treble. I am wondering if I get a Draug 3 copper cable, could I warm the SE up without loosing any detail?


----------



## thecrow

mixman said:


> I have a Draugur Silver on my HEK SE. Still has a little bit of a hot treble. I am wondering if I get a Draug 3 copper cable, could I warm the SE up without loosing any detail?


Funny you should say that: 

I have the silver draug that i have tried with the hekse and i have found i prefer the stock cable. I use the silver draug with the hd800, elear, lcd2 and auteur and it pairs up well with all of those. 

I’m assuming it’s too much of a good thing with the detailed hekse. And I’m concluding the stock cable is pretty good based on my findings

I am hoping to receive a copper draug3 soon for my hekse as I’m hoping that will pair up nicely with it and bring a nice touch to it


----------



## mixman

thecrow said:


> Funny you should say that:
> 
> I have the silver draug that i have tried with the hekse and i have found i prefer the stock cable. I use the silver draug with the hd800, elear, lcd2 and auteur and it pairs up well with all of those.
> 
> ...



 Ha, right on time then with my question. Yeah the Draug Silver doesn't brighten it, like another unnamed silver cable does, but neither does it tame the treble either. Yeah looking to tame those highs a little, not too much. I just don't want to loose that detail either. I await your review. Post up your results on the SE thread too.


----------



## thecrow (Jun 16, 2019)

mixman said:


> Ha, right on time then with my question. Yeah the Draug Silver doesn't brighten it, like another unnamed silver cable does, but neither does it tame the treble either. Yeah looking to tame those highs a little, not too much. I just don't want to loose that detail either. I await your review. Post up your results on the SE thread too.


did you try the draugur with your elex?
the silver draug was a significant upgrade for the elear v the stock cable
(mind you my balanced silver draug had a balanced connection which allowed my amp to give my elear more power v the stock single ended cable)


----------



## mixman

thecrow said:


> did you try the draugur with your elex?
> the silver draug was a significant upgrade for the elear v the stock cable
> (mind you my balanced silver draug had a balanced connection which allowed my amp to give my elear more power v the stock single ended cable)


No, sold the Elex before I got the Norne. If I get a Utopia or Stellia I will definitely look at something like a Draug for them. For something like a Empyrean, I would use the Silver.


----------



## thecrow

mixman said:


> No, sold the Elex before I got the Norne. If I get a Utopia or Stellia I will definitely look at something like a Draug for them. For something like a Empyrean, I would use the Silver.


I did demo the empyrean using my silver draug and i thought it definitely responded well. I believe Trevor has a silvergarde version tweaked for the empyrean. 

I also found, for me who prefers the brighter hd800 and the hekse, that the empys also needed a bit of eqing and bringing up a bit of the upper mids/treble. 

But for me the hekv2 (later to be upgraded to hekse)were so much more what i prefer


----------



## akb48jue

I have a quick question if i want to update my cable, what kind of options you guys' recommendations? I prefer warm sounds, now i have the  64 audio tia trio. 

Thanks.


----------



## interweb-tech

akb48jue said:


> I have a quick question if i want to update my cable, what kind of options you guys' recommendations? I prefer warm sounds, now i have the  64 audio tia trio.
> 
> Thanks.



Here's what I chose for my 64 Audio U12t

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nor...pression-thread.606500/page-241#post-14919282


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ascaso said:


> Here we are .
> Trevor's Silvergarde 3 for my ZMF Eikon, will arrive at my house next monday.
> I can't wait to hear it at work. I am ultra confident that it will make my listening superlative.
> I want to thank Trevor for his kindness, for all the advice he gave me and for all his support.
> ...



Lu, I hope you love your Silvergarde, it’ll make your ZMF Eikon sing!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

interweb-tech said:


> Just arrived today (thanks Trevor!). Vorpal Series Type 4 OCC Litz 8-wire IEM cable. Will be test driving the gorgeous and supple Vorpal with my 64 Audio U12t.



Well, how does it sound?!?!?!


----------



## interweb-tech (Jun 17, 2019)

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Well, how does it sound?!?!?!



It sounds great for what time I have spent with it. It looks fantastic with the hardware that matches the casing. I even have it coiled up right under my monitor to remind me I have been neglecting them (lol). I have had a recent influx of new (to me) headphones (HD800 & LCD-XC) so between listening to them, trying out new pads, and consulting with Trevor on new cables (chose special tuned Draug3 for the HD800 so far), I haven't picked them up much since that new cable arrived. So many things to listen to, so little time.

I will make the side note that my Audio-gd NFB-28.38 seems to be an excellent match for the HD800. No sibilance or treble harshness so far.


----------



## ascaso

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Lu, I hope you love your Silvergarde, it’ll make your ZMF Eikon sing!


For sure, my friend!
The Silvergarde is really a hard cable to beat.
With the Eikons it is a perfect match: it literally makes them fly.
ZMF Eikon and Silvergarde 3 are really a splendid pairing: the money best spent on audio for a long time.
I had no doubts, but my ears confirm it!

Lu


----------



## interweb-tech

Ordered a Norne Draug3 (all black cable w/gunmetal hardware) today for my HD800. Can't wait to hear them with some high-grade copper.  I have 2 other Draug3s already, black/grey for my HD6XX, and black/copper for my LCD-X.

Draug 3 - 4x20awg - copper occ litz - 24-wire Tri multi-conductor - ultimate copper upgrade cable -

Options: - Headphone Type: Sennheiser HD800 (Eidolic, gunmetal.) - Cable Color Choice: Black - Length: 6 ft. - Termination: Eidolic 4-pin XLR (gunmetal, rhodium plated TeCu) - Premium Splitter Options (optional): Gunmetal Triangle with deep recess logo

Thanks again to Trevor for the guidance and zero sales pressure while I kept flip-flopping between silver & copper cable choices.


----------



## donato

Ok, I finally got around to doing my cable comparison - MrSpeakers DUM, MrSpeakers Vivo, Moon Audio Silver Dragon, Norne Silvergarde S3 all in XLR

B.L.U.F.: The DUM was outclassed.  The Vivo was very good although at times a bit ripe in the bass.  Silver Dragon disappointed.  Silvergarde S3 excelled.

TL;DR version:

This is my setup
Audioquest Diamond USB -> Singxer SU-1 KTE to Holo Spring KTE via I2S (1 ft. Blue Jeans Belden HDMI) -> 0.5 m Wireworld Platinum Eclipse XLR -> Violectric V281 ->  XLR headphone cable -> Ether 2 w/suede pads.

Playback was via Roon, upsampling set to max PCM rate (power of 2), smooth, minimum phase filter (still experimenting with these settings). Holo Spring set to NOS. Pre-gain input on Violectric set to -6db.

These are the tracks I compared:
- Schubert Piano Quintet "The Trout" Op 114, fifth movement recorded by Andras Schiff and Hagen Quartet - 44.1/16 FLAC
- Tchaikovsky Symphony no. 6 "Pathetique", 3rd movement recorded by Evegeny Mravinsky and Leningrad Philharmonic - HD Tracks 96/24 FLAC
- Comin' Home Baby by Herbie Mann on At the Village Gate - 44.1/16 FLAC
- Space Cowboy by Kacey Musgraces on The Golden Hour - HDTracks 96/24 FLAC
- Get Lucky by Daft Punk on Random Access Memories - HDTracks 88.2/24 FLAC

I primarily listened to a section of a song, would swap cables, relisten to that same section with the other cable.  I would do this with all cables and go back and forth mixing up the order of the cables I listened just to better solidify my understanding of how each cable compared to the others.  I would then do this with the next section of the song and then eventually move on to different songs.  I kept the headphones on my head the whole time since I'm become quite adept at swapping cables with the HPs still on my head and could swap cables in 15-30 seconds.  This is a time consuming process, but hey what better way to be obsessive compulsive about this hobby 

Two cables that had the best microdetail and definition were the DUM and the S3.  By detail and definition, I don't mean tilted up upper end, but for me it's being able to distinctly hear the start and stop of a notes (regardless of the instrument) which allows me to better enjoy all the different musical lines happening in the music.  The Silver Dragon was a surprising disappointment here.  One thing to note on the Silver Dragon cable I had is that it was built with the adapters in the middle of the cable so that you can swap out different terminations.  I can't imagine this benefits sound.  I was even concerned to the point of using some DeOxIt on the connectors (and separated/reinserted several times to try to work it in) in case there was any corrosion or just patina on the connectors.  It didn't seem to make a difference. 

For me, I also find that the soundstaging ability also largely goes along with a cables microdetail and definition capability, although the tonal balance also affects this a bit.  The Vivo was still very good at this but on some tracks, it seemed as if the Vivo had a bit less air on top and sometimes it didn't soundstage as well.  I also found the bass to sometimes be a touch ripe on some tracks; it was often enjoyable too, but it sometimes seemed to make things just a touch muddy or wooly.  Maybe this is because I was also using the suede pads, so perhaps the Vivo is a better match to the original pads.

For my experience, I didn't find much fault with the S3 other than the price.  It's my reference since I haven't heard any better (I have done similar comparisons on my other headphones with black dragon,  cardas, ZMF michanikos, hifiman stock, zmf stock).  Plus, the build on the Norne cables seems more like a bespoke product than any of the others (not that that benefits sound quality).  I wanted something very different from my other cables so I went for the purple sleeves.

As a caveat to cable upgrades, I always caution that sound differences are relatively minor so if you haven't optimized your upstream components (or even which headphones you are using), you may not want to spend a lot on cables.  The Vivo is a very good one, perhaps the best stock cable I've heard (although the bar is pretty low in my experience...).  My experiences are with my equipment, with my ears, and my value system.  That being said, I believe that if you want to extract the most performance out of your system, you do have to upgrade your cables (hey, don't forget the interconnect from your DAC to your amp...).  As always YMMV.






*Cables from Left to right - DUM, Vivo, Silver Dragon, Silvergarde S3*





*MrSpeakers DUM cable





MrSpeakers Vivo cable





Moon Audio Silver Dragon





Norne Silvergarde S3*

(cross posted to the Ether 2 thread)


----------



## Thenewguy007

Can anyone guess on how the sound signature of a Silvergarde S3 4 wire vs 8-wire would change?

The last communication I had with Trevor was last year & gave some indication that the 8-wire would change the sound signature to be more on the warm side.
This makes sense I think, heavier or thicker guage usually means a more thicker sound in other cables!?


I haven't been able to get in contact with Trevor in a while, I'm guessing he is backed up again.


----------



## mixman

donato said:


> Ok, I finally got around to doing my cable comparison - MrSpeakers DUM, MrSpeakers Vivo, Moon Audio Silver Dragon, Norne Silvergarde S3 all in XLR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with your disappointment about the Silver Dragon cable. I just got a Silver Dragon adapter to combine with my Draug Silver cable and you know what.......It killed the sound quality of the Draug. I was so disappointed. I can't believe such an expensive adapter with a Furutech 6.3mm connector and all was so bad. The highs were decreased and the bass was also to a lesser extent. I cannot believe this is a silver cable. No more Moon Audio cables for me.


----------



## donato (Jun 20, 2019)

mixman said:


> I agree with your disappointment about the Silver Dragon cable. I just got a Silver Dragon adapter to combine with my Draug Silver cable and you know what.......It killed the sound quality of the Draug. I was so disappointed. I can't believe such an expensive adapter with a Furutech 6.3mm connector and all was so bad. The highs were decreased and the bass was also to a lesser extent. I cannot believe this is a silver cable. No more Moon Audio cables for me.



Agreed.  Not all silver cable is the same.  At a basic spec on the wires below.  I'm sure there's much more to it than just the raw amount of silver too.

Silvergarde S3
4-wire model:
4 x 20awg Silver OCC Litz - 11-core (44 total cores) - Cotton multi-core - infused polymer center core - pure textile - layered design (tri-layer)

Silver Dragon
"It is a silver conductor based cable and it uses 4 x 99.99998% UP-OCC Stranded Silver 24AWG Teflon insulated stranded conductors."

4x20 has an effective gauge of 14 (2.0809 mm^2)
4 x 24 has an effective gauge of 18 (0.8230 mm^2)
That's a pretty big difference.  I'm guessing that accounts for some of the difference in performance.


----------



## donato

mixman said:


> I agree with your disappointment about the Silver Dragon cable. I just got a Silver Dragon adapter to combine with my Draug Silver cable and you know what.......It killed the sound quality of the Draug. I was so disappointed. I can't believe such an expensive adapter with a Furutech 6.3mm connector and all was so bad. The highs were decreased and the bass was also to a lesser extent. I cannot believe this is a silver cable. No more Moon Audio cables for me.



Also, Trevor makes adapters (Solv) as well.  I've asked him to make an XLR to 1/4" S3 adapter for me too.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

donato said:


> Agreed.  Not all silver cable is the same.  At a basic spec on the wires below.  I'm sure there's much more to it than just the raw amount of silver too.
> 
> Silvergarde S3
> 4-wire model:
> ...



Exactly, Drew uses too little wire, in the wrong configuration!


----------



## mixman

donato said:


> Also, Trevor makes adapters (Solv) as well.  I've asked him to make an XLR to 1/4" S3 adapter for me too.



Yes I need to get an adapter from Trevor. I need it relatively quickly because I refuse to use the Moon Audio. I might also want to try a Solvine cable to to see what his hybrid cables sound like. If anyone has an adapter they are willing to sell pm me.



Wildcatsare1 said:


> Exactly, Drew uses too little wire, in the wrong configuration!


Exactly. One of the biggest factors to Norne’s good sound is Trevor uses larger gauges in his cable, thus giving more cable, lowering capacitance. Love my Draug Silver. It is big yet light.


----------



## ascaso

My beauties !


----------



## Wes S

ascaso said:


> My beauties !


Nice!  It has been a while, since I have seen the wood splitter, and I really dig it.


----------



## ascaso

Wes S said:


> Nice!  It has been a while, since I have seen the wood splitter, and I really dig it.


Truly a beautiful splitter.
I saw it in one of the photos Trevor sent me, and I had no doubt.
Lu


----------



## Lucky87

Thenewguy007 said:


> Can anyone guess on how the sound signature of a Silvergarde S3 4 wire vs 8-wire would change?
> 
> The last communication I had with Trevor was last year & gave some indication that the 8-wire would change the sound signature to be more on the warm side.
> This makes sense I think, heavier or thicker guage usually means a more thicker sound in other cables!?
> ...



All I know is I have the Silver 8 wire version with my Empyrean and it helped allot with the treble region not to mention Micro Detail and Bass quickness to my ears coming from a stock cable.


----------



## felix3650

ascaso said:


> My beauties !


Very nice config! Where did you get that headphone stand? Seems quite useful with that cable hanger on the back. Just what I'll need for my Auteur and incoming S3!

Oh and hello from a fellow italian


----------



## ascaso

felix3650 said:


> Very nice config! Where did you get that headphone stand? Seems quite useful with that cable hanger on the back. Just what I'll need for my Auteur and incoming S3!
> 
> Oh and hello from a fellow italian



I bought it from StudioLarmo from Poland (on Etsy).
Really well done, very stable.
The base is wide so our jewels do not inadvertently risk falling and ruining
Cheers from Genoa

Lu


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ascaso said:


> My beauties !



Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## eschell27

ascaso said:


> My beauties !



Just received a Volsund in the same colors for my Clears. Really a beautiful combo!


----------



## claud W

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Exactly, Drew uses too little wire, in the wrong configuration!



There are several things to know before making ICs and other audio cables. The primary one is how to correctly attach the terminations.also what cable formulas create what improvements.  I do not think Drew knows the secret. 
The real cable magicians like Trevor, Alex @ WyWires and a few others know the secrets and produce cables that affect the sound of your system. It would be to your advantage to seek their advice before ordering.


----------



## mixman

claud W said:


> There are several things to know before making ICs and other audio cables. The primary one is how to correctly attach the terminations.also what cable formulas create what improvements.  I do not think Drew knows the secret.
> The real cable magicians like Trevor, Alex @ WyWires and a few others know the secrets and produce cables that affect the sound of your system. It would be to your advantage to seek their advice before ordering.


I don’t think there are necessarily any “secrets” per say other than great experience and the ability to apply the knowledge from that experience. I think Trevor combines his experience with good cable science. He also uses quality wire in large gauges and tweaks that wire to get the sound he is after.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

mixman said:


> I don’t think there are necessarily any “secrets” per say other than great experience and the ability to apply the knowledge from that experience. I think Trevor combines his experience with good cable science. He also uses quality wire in large gauges and tweaks that wire to get the sound he is after.



Plus he does a lot of listening and experimenting.


----------



## claud W (Jun 23, 2019)

Several years ago, I bought expensive cables from a guy named Bob Crump. I discovered him on Audio Asylum. Bob sent me an IC to try in my system. I used it to connect my CD player. WOW!!!!, I contacted Bob to buy it. He said it was $800. I begged borrowed and scrapped up the $800 for Bob and later bought enough including silver power cords and speaker wires for a complete loam of TG Audio wires for my Cary/Merlin system.
Bob is a legend on Audio Asylum and I still get contacts wanting to buy my wires.
Bob got his wire from a company in Virginia. The name escapes me at the moment since I am an old guy. This company made Audio cables too. Bob got a sample of their wires and tried them. They sucked. Bob examined the wires and discovered that they did not know how to correctly terminate their cables, so he shared his expertise and the Synchestra Signature copper IC was born. Priced reasonably it is a great copper IC.
Sorry to be so long winded, but that's what happens when you are 71 and have been foolling around with audio for nearly 50 years.

UPDATE. The company where Bob Crump bought his wire is Luminous Audio Technology


----------



## claud W

What Norne headphone cables are you Senn HD 800 owners using on your HD 800s as well as the S model????????


----------



## interweb-tech

claud W said:


> What Norne headphone cables are you Senn HD 800 owners using on your HD 800s as well as the S model????????



I am waiting on a new Draug 3, all black with gunmetal Eidolic hardware. As described by Trevor, it will be "tuned for the HD800". Can't wait.


----------



## OldSkool

claud W said:


> What Norne headphone cables are you Senn HD 800 owners using on your HD 800s as well as the S model????????



I'm using the Volsund and love it.  I haven't heard the Draug yet so I can't compare, sorry.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

claud W said:


> What Norne headphone cables are you Senn HD 800 owners using on your HD 800s as well as the S model????????



I used the Draug when they had the HD800.


----------



## claud W

Wildcatsare1 said:


> I used the Draug when they had the HD800.



Any Draug number? Silver or copper or??


----------



## thecrow

claud W said:


> What Norne headphone cables are you Senn HD 800 owners using on your HD 800s as well as the S model????????


With a woo wa2 otl amp and metrum nos dac, i use a volsund and the silver draug

Happy with bioth. Prefer the silver draug thougb


----------



## fredfung28 (Jun 24, 2019)

My S3-12 wires arrived for a while already, I’m very happy to have it in my collection which I have the prion4, Vertere Hb double run and S3-8 S3-4 for comparison soon
I’m waiting Trevor to get me ultra shot adaptor for abyss to susvara and also the speaker tap of S3-12


----------



## donato

fredfung28 said:


> My S3-12 wires arrived for a while already, I’m very happy to have it in my collection where I have the prion4, Vertere Hb double run and S3-8 S3-4 for comparison soon
> I’m waiting Trevor to get me ultra shot adaptor for abyss to susvara and also the speaker tap of S3-12



Wow!  That'd be great to hear your impressions with those cables, esp. with your 4/8/12 wire Norne's of course.


----------



## fredfung28

A little info about the s3-12wires, it’s expensive and if you consider to get one, you should ask Trevor by email.
It’s definitely a lot better than s3-4wires in terms of the quality , details and soundstage.
However the tuning of the sound is a bit different, I will have a detailed comparison when I got the s3-8wires

I think most important is to compare it with prion4 which currently is a very top grade hp cable in the market

Trevor’s cable is the top cable company in headphone world for no doubt. However, it’s about the tuning of sound where you like it or not

I don’t agree that expensive equal to the best while Tevors cable is not very very expensive , I think it’s reasonable and impressive with its price range, plus even can beat or compare with higher price range product

For my view, S3-8 should be able to compare with prion4 and s3-12 might even able to outperform prion4

In my history of cable purchase, I bought Danacable first then change to prion 4S which is higher sheilding of prion4 after that I bought Vertere Hb double run which cost me at 3300 usd around, lastly I bought S3 4wires and 12 wires, and now 8 wires as well


----------



## mixman

fredfung28 said:


> A little info about the s3-12wires, it’s expensive and if you consider to get one, you should ask Trevor by email.
> It’s definitely a lot better than s3-4wires in terms of the quality , details and soundstage.
> However the tuning of the sound is a bit different, I will have a detailed comparison when I got the s3-8wires
> 
> ...


I would imagine the s3-8 and 12 wire would be a little warmer sounding with additional clarity?


----------



## claud W

What is Norne's best cable? The Einvaldi or the layered S3?


----------



## 514077

In fact, I've been lurking a bit, trying to figure out all the levels and names of his cables.  Could someone maybe sum them up, so I might aim for one?


----------



## commtrd

Still using my miserly Solvine and absolutely rockin' it to this day with 4z. I will upgrade to S3 when it is time to go balanced, but for now the synergy is really there, maybe it is just a great match with the Hugo 2 tending to be hyper-accurate so it is a match for sure. Can't beat Trevor's cables.


----------



## mixman

How does the Solvine sound in comparison to the Draug V3?


----------



## donato

claud W said:


> What is Norne's best cable? The Einvaldi or the layered S3?



I believe Trevor considers the layered S3 his flagship.  "best" can mean different things to different people, but for me, I'm standardizing on S3 layered.


----------



## Shiloh65

My Silvergarde SX cable and adapter came in the mail this week! Needless to say I was very happy it arrived. First impressions were "Wow, that is one sweet looking cable". I have been using it with my Noble K10's and DX220 for on the go and with a Hugo 2 at home and in the office. The sound quality of this cable is nothing short of outstanding!

@TigzStudio, You my friend are a true craftsman when it comes to these custom cables. I've seen and gone through a few and I can say that as far as I am concerned Norne Audio will be my source for aftermarket audio cables for my IEMs and Focal Clears. The wait was worth it.

Listening impressions - What can I say? Perfect? Everyone is different as far as preferences but I will say that the Silvergarde SX has opened up my K10's. Mid-range and highs are clear and articulate and I am able to pick up nuances in songs that I haven't heard before and the bass is now almost too strong for my taste. I have had to back off a couple of frequencies via equalization. This purchase was one that I will have no second thoughts or regrets about. Would recommend Trevor and Norne Audio whole heartedly!


----------



## claud W

donato said:


> I believe Trevor considers the layered S3 his flagship.  "best" can mean different things to different people, but for me, I'm standardizing on S3 layered.



Thanks. Ordered  a 4 wire one for my ZMF Eikon last night to go with my Draugr 3.


----------



## claud W

Can anyone here tell me the difference in sound quality between a Silvergarde Layered S3 4 wire and an 8 wire?


----------



## hken

claud W said:


> Thanks. Ordered  a 4 wire one for my ZMF Eikon last night to go with my Draugr 3.



That's what I have for my DIY planar headphones. Both are brilliant cables. Compare to Draug 3, my first impression on S3 is better bass and treble extension. Great dynamics and imaging and without being harsh at the same time!


----------



## hken

claud W said:


> Can anyone here tell me the difference in sound quality between a Silvergarde Layered S3 4 wire and an 8 wire?


I want to know too


----------



## Velozity

ascaso said:


> For sure, my friend!
> The Silvergarde is really a hard cable to beat.
> With the Eikons it is a perfect match: it literally makes them fly.
> ZMF Eikon and Silvergarde 3 are really a splendid pairing: the money best spent on audio for a long time.
> ...




Congrats!  Welcome to the Eikon + S3 club.


----------



## ascaso

Velozity said:


> Congrats!  Welcome to the Eikon + S3 club.



Thank you so much for the welcome.
I'm very happy to be part of the club !!!

Lu


----------



## claud W

Velozity said:


> Congrats!  Welcome to the Eikon + S3 club.



Well, I must be in the club. Waiting for Eikons and Silvergarde S3 4 wire layered.


----------



## fredfung28

Hi anyone has news from Trevor?
I didn’t receive any reply since Wednesday 
Thanks


----------



## interweb-tech

fredfung28 said:


> Hi anyone has news from Trevor?
> I didn’t receive any reply since Wednesday
> Thanks



I exchanged emails with him yesterday regarding my order in process.


----------



## fredfung28

interweb-tech said:


> I exchanged emails with him yesterday regarding my order in process.


Thanks for replying, I think he missed my message or he wait till he finish all the job of my cable and email me.
Hope to receive those items soon!
So I can compare 4,8,12 wires and also do a review of norne s3 vs dhc prion4 vs superconductor 
Plus a short review of the speaker tap of S3-12 wires


----------



## TigzStudio

Just a quick update, I took a bit of a much needed day off for 4th of July holiday, will reply to any missed emails
 as soon as possible.  

I appreciate everyones support and of course patience.  Thank you as always guys.


----------



## fredfung28

TigzStudio said:


> Just a quick update, I took a bit of a much needed day off for 4th of July holiday, will reply to any missed emails
> as soon as possible.
> 
> I appreciate everyones support and of course patience.  Thank you as always guys.


Glad to hear that, hope you are good after day off!
Hope to receive your email soon thanks!


----------



## Thenewguy007

fredfung28 said:


> Thanks for replying, I think he missed my message or he wait till he finish all the job of my cable and email me.
> Hope to receive those items soon!
> So I can compare 4,8,12 wires and also do a review of norne s3 vs dhc prion4 vs superconductor
> Plus a short review of the speaker tap of S3-12 wires



If you ever plan on selling the 8 or 12 wire versions down the line, hit me up.


----------



## fredfung28

Thenewguy007 said:


> If you ever plan on selling the 8 or 12 wire versions down the line, hit me up.


I will keep all the cables till Trevor releases it’s new flagship.
His cables are of course the top tier in headphone cable. No doubt, Cp ratio is nice and sound is very very good


----------



## fredfung28

After ordering s3-12wires and 4wires I know what Trevor wants to archive, his cables are full of passion and great tuning. Not only putting the great material but with tuning on how many strands he uses in a cable to make the sound to be the best, a very passionate cable maker


----------



## kel77

Any pictures of the 8 and 12 wire versions? I wish to see the difference in thickness with the 4 wire.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

fredfung28 said:


> Hi anyone has news from Trevor?
> I didn’t receive any reply since Wednesday
> Thanks



It’s a long holiday weekend here in the States, hopefully Trevor’s relaxing by the pool with a beer in his hand!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

fredfung28 said:


> After ordering s3-12wires and 4wires I know what Trevor wants to archive, his cables are full of passion and great tuning. Not only putting the great material but with tuning on how many strands he uses in a cable to make the sound to be the best, a very passionate cable maker



I can’t wait to hear your impressions of the S3 12 wire!!!


----------



## claud W

Wildcatsare1 said:


> It’s a long holiday weekend here in the States, hopefully Trevor’s relaxing by the pool with a beer in his hand!



PLUS 1+++++++++++


----------



## Gavin C4

Thank you Trevor for the great service and cable. The Silvergarde S3 is so amazing. Provides great clarity without any sharpness and also retains a very good bass. It achieves things that other silver cable cannot accomplish.


----------



## claud W

Trevor sent me two Draug 3s to demo last week. I wanted to try one on my HD 800S headphones that already had another vendor's $600 cord on it. The Draug 3s had different tunes. In a head to head A/B ing the two Draug 3s with the other cord, they blew the other cord out of the water. Draug 3s had more of everything. One of them had unbelievable bass for a Sennheiser headphone, let alone an HD 800. The other was a bit more balanced with a touch less bass , a tiny bit better tone and  a touch better high freqs. Most folks would love either one. I preferred the slightly more balanced one. I promptly ordered a Draug 3 for my Senn 800S and 600 & 650 and another for my ZMFs. One hell of a copper cable!!!!


----------



## Mizicke5273

claud W said:


> Trevor sent me two Draug 3s to demo last week. I wanted to try one on my HD 800S headphones that already had another vendor's $600 cord on it. The Draug 3s had different tunes. In a head to head A/B ing the two Draug 3s with the other cord, they blew the other cord out of the water. Draug 3s had more of everything. One of them had unbelievable bass for a Sennheiser headphone, let alone an HD 800. The other was a bit more balanced with a touch less bass , a tiny bit better tone and  a touch better high freqs. Most folks would love either one. I preferred the slightly more balanced one. I promptly ordered a Draug 3 for my Senn 800S and 600 & 650 and another for my ZMFs. One hell of a copper cable!!!!



What was different between the two Draug 3 cables?  I thought there was only one Druag 3.


----------



## interweb-tech

claud W said:


> Trevor sent me two Draug 3s to demo last week. I wanted to try one on my HD 800S headphones that already had another vendor's $600 cord on it. The Draug 3s had different tunes. In a head to head A/B ing the two Draug 3s with the other cord, they blew the other cord out of the water. Draug 3s had more of everything. One of them had unbelievable bass for a Sennheiser headphone, let alone an HD 800. The other was a bit more balanced with a touch less bass , a tiny bit better tone and  a touch better high freqs. Most folks would love either one. I preferred the slightly more balanced one. I promptly ordered a Draug 3 for my Senn 800S and 600 & 650 and another for my ZMFs. One hell of a copper cable!!!!



I have an HD800 tuned Draug3 arriving Saturday. Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

The Draug 3 was my absolute favorite cable for the HD800/800S!!!


----------



## mixman

claud W said:


> Trevor sent me two Draug 3s to demo last week. I wanted to try one on my HD 800S headphones that already had another vendor's $600 cord on it. The Draug 3s had different tunes. In a head to head A/B ing the two Draug 3s with the other cord, they blew the other cord out of the water. Draug 3s had more of everything. One of them had unbelievable bass for a Sennheiser headphone, let alone an HD 800. The other was a bit more balanced with a touch less bass , a tiny bit better tone and  a touch better high freqs. Most folks would love either one. I preferred the slightly more balanced one. I promptly ordered a Draug 3 for my Senn 800S and 600 & 650 and another for my ZMFs. One hell of a copper cable!!!!


Yeah I just found out from Trevor that Draug 3’s have different tunings. For instance the Draug 3 that I have has kind of blurry imaging on my HEK SE and Audeze LCD 2CB, so I gathered that it was not designed for those type of headphones. I am working with him on getting what he calls a more detailed tuning of the Draug 3, which will hopefully eliminate that fuzzy imaging I am getting from my present cable.


----------



## claud W

Yes, that was the Draug 3 that I picked for the Demo winner. A tuned one for the HD 800S. A most excellent headphone cable and VERY reasonably priced. I wonder if he has other specific tuned cables for popular headphones like my recent order for my HD 600/650s?


----------



## Wes S (Jul 12, 2019)

claud W said:


> Yes, that was the Draug 3 that I picked for the Demo winner. A tuned one for the HD 800S. A most excellent headphone cable and VERY reasonably priced. I wonder if he has other specific tuned cables for popular headphones like my recent order for my HD 600/650s?


Curious, what makes them specific?


----------



## mixman

Wes S said:


> Curious, what makes them specific?


From what I gather, the tunings are not necessarily HP specific rather than tuned differently and later matched to a specific HP. Like more warm slightly less detailed, less warm more analytical sounding...etc. From there Trevor probably determines which tuning goes better with a specific HP.


----------



## claud W

Plain Draug 3 makes HD 800 into a headbangers bass puppy. TUNED Draug 3 for your specific headphone has better tone, nice high freqs, even sparkly in some instances and just a barely discernible touch less bass. Soundstage is wider/nicer too. Its a much better balanced headphone cable. Both Draugr 3s inject life and better dynamics into the HD 800S /HD800.


----------



## LoryWiv

More kudos to Trevor:  He made me an 4-pin XLR female to 1/4 inch male adapter for my Silvergarde S3 as I changed my amp from a balanced headphone output to single ended tube amp. The adapter is flawless, with perfectly matched aesthetics to the Silvergarde S3 cable and already it is sonically outperforming the generic adapter I had been using. Norne / Trevor's work is of consistently high quality, and deserves recognition as such!


----------



## claud W (Jul 13, 2019)

To give you guys where I am at . As of this morning, I have two layered Silvergarde S3s on order for my ZMFs and my Sennheiser HD 800S. I also have two Draug 3s on order for Sennheiser HD 600 & 650 and ZMF headphones. You don't suppose I like Trevor's cables ?

What I think would be great , is if Trevor would post on this thread which headphones get the tuned treatment for which cables. I would not expect he does it for all headphones, but probably the most popular and the TOTL ones.


----------



## thecrow

claud W said:


> To give you guys where I am at . As of this morning, I have two layered Silvergarde S3s on order for my ZMFs and my Sennheiser HD 800S. I also have two Draug 3s on order for Sennheiser HD 600 & 650 and ZMF headphones. You don't suppose I like Trevor's cables ?
> 
> What I think would be great , is if Trevor would post on this thread which headphones get the tuned treatment for which cables. I would not expect he does it for all headphones, but probably the most popular and the TOTL ones.


Perhaps all these cables that Trevor has made/is making for you is the reason i have not heard back from him for over a month re cables


----------



## RubyTiger (Jul 13, 2019)

The idea of tuned cables is a very interesting development. You have to hand it to Trevor for coming up with something new. Although, it may not be feasible to do it for every hp type and system matching would still be a thing I would think.

I look forward to listening - and reading more about it here.


----------



## donato

thecrow said:


> Perhaps all these cables that Trevor has made/is making for you is the reason i have not heard back from him for over a month re cables



haha, yes, we're all keeping him quite busy.  I received S3 for my Audeze/ZMF and another S3 for my Hifiman recently.  I still have an S3 solv adapter (XLR to 1/4"), RCA interconnects, and 2 pairs of XLR interconnects on order.


----------



## claud W

I don't expect to get all of my orders until next month. The man is busy and waiting on a new shipment of wire.


----------



## donato

My latest cable comparison - Norne Silvergarde S2 vs S3 XLR terminated for Audeze/ZMF.  Last month I received my S3 (black with copper tracing) and previously owned the S2 (red and grey herringbone with the slim sleeve) which I purchased from a fellow headfier.

*Silvergarde S3*










*Silvergarde S2*










*B.L.U.F. version*: The S3 is technically superior, more refined cable than the S2, but there are a couple instances where the less refined S2 could be more exciting and tuneful.

*TL;DR version:*
This is my current setup:
Audioquest Diamond USB -> Singxer SU-1 KTE to Holo Spring KTE via I2S (0.3m Wireworld Ultraviolet HDMI) -> 0.5 m Wireworld Platinum Eclipse XLR -> Violectric V281 -> XLR headphone cable -> LCD-4 (200 ohm version).

Playback was via Roon, with DSP settings of upsampling set to max PCM rate (power of 2), precise, minimum phase filter, Audeze LCD-4 preset. Holo Spring set to NOS. Pre-gain input on Violectric set to -6db.

These are the tracks I compared:
- Schubert Piano Quintet "The Trout" Op 114, fifth movement recorded by Andras Schiff and Hagen Quartet - 44.1/16 FLAC
- Tchaikovsky Symphony no. 6 "Pathetique", 3rd movement recorded by Evegeny Mravinsky and Leningrad Philharmonic - HD Tracks 96/24 FLAC
- Comin' Home Baby by Herbie Mann on At the Village Gate - 44.1/16 FLAC
- The Sidewinder by Lee Morgan on The Sidewinder - HDTracks 192/24 FLAC
- Misguided Angel by The Cowboy Junkies on The Trinity Sessions 44.1/16 FLAC
- Get Lucky by Daft Punk on Random Access Memories - HDTracks 88.2/24 FLAC

I primarily listened to a section of a song, would swap cables, relisten to that same section with the other cable. I would then do this with the next section of the song and then eventually move on to different songs.  Sometimes I would go back to a previous section or keep going back and forth with the same section. I kept the headphones on my head the whole time since I'm become quite adept at swapping cables with the HPs still on my head and could swap cables in 15-30 seconds.  Volume would remain untouched for a given track (would adjust when switching to different tracks depending on the level for that track).

With both the Schubert and Tchaikovsky tracks, I would say the S3 seemed like I was slightly closer to the stage.  After going back forth, it became clear that the S3 was just more vivid in many regards in comparison to the S2.  There was definitely better detail and definition.  It kind of made me think of the last time my wife had our bedroom windows cleaned.  I never really thought there was an issue with our windows, but after she had them cleaned, then I was just suddenly struck with how things seemed more clear and vivid.  I hadn't realized that the uncleaned window was obscuring things ever so slightly until that slight veil was lifted.

I started listening to the two jazz tracks expecting the same with the classical tracks, but it turned out a bit different.  The S3 still is technically superior with slightly better resolution and definition, but it was the S2 that was a bit more exciting in it's own way.  Comin' Home is a live recording and as soon as the track starts you hear some low level sounds of the crowd and with the S2 that verisimilitude raised the hair on the back of my neck like there were other people in the room with me (kind of like what happens to Will Byers in Stranger Things when he senses the mind flayer).  I still heard the same sounds with the S3, but it just didn't give me those goosebumps.  Overall the PRaT just had me toe tapping more on the first half of this track.  However, that seemed to shift a bit more to the S3 with the bass solo in the second half of the track where the better definition on the S3 seemed to better drive things.

Listening to The Sidewinder, I started with the S3 and it sounded great all around including PRaT.  I was definitely toe tapping a lot to this one.  Switching back to the S2 seemed to lose just a bit of vitality compared to the S3.  Don't get me wrong; the S2 still had me toe tapping to this track, but I just seemed to get a bit more immersed with the S3 and almost couldn't stop listening.  i don't know why I felt so differently with this track as compared to Comin' Home.  I even went back to Comin' Home two more times and tried the comparison again and at different volume levels.  Same result on that track (Comin' Home) - the S2 just seemed a a bit more engaging; the S3 just seemed a little polite, no flaws, but the S2 just seemed more enjoyable on that one track.  

On Misguided Angel, the slight veiling was definitely present with the S2 in comparison to the S3.  After going back and forth with these cables so much it's much more easy to spot.  it's kind of like when someone points out the arrow in the whitespace between the E and the X in the FedEx logo on their trucks, I can't unsee (hear) it anymore.  The additional clarity on the S3 makes it just that much more engaging than the S2.

With Get Lucky, I started with the S2 cable.  Everything sounded great.  Drive from the percussion and the bass was tuneful and rhythmic .  Nice clarity on the guitar.  The Wurlitzer was there.  The handclaps sounded natural.  Just a trace of grain on the vocals.  The S3 is cleaner, in some ways more polite (bass and percussion not quite driving as hard, but cleaner).  But imaging was much more holographic.  Vocals were cleaner.  S3 definitely seems more refined.  Slightly different presentations.  S3 definitely more resolving and refined albeit a touch polite.

I didn't know how exactly how this comparison was going to turn out.  On one hand, I was wondering if there would be no difference when with the new S3 I bought in comparison to the used S2 I already owned (i.e. why did I spend my money).  I was secondarily concerned that I might then also just have confirmation bias when I listened to the new cable (i.e. okay, I spent the money for something new and shiny so it must be better).  in the end I think I was able to give these a fair review and evaluation.  I'll keep the S3 and likely put the S2 up for sale since it's largely redundant for me.  From my previous comparison with the S2 to other cables though (ZMF stock, ZMF Michanikos, Cardas, black dragon, silver dragon), I could have happily lived with it as well.

I've been finding the S3 to be such a great cable that I've standardized on it for my ZMF/Audeze, Hifiman, MrSpeakers headphones.  My wallet fears for the day when an S4 comes out... 

*** My general caveat regarding cable upgrades, I always caution that sound differences are relatively minor (and A/B comparisons emphasize this) so if you haven't optimized your upstream components (or even which headphones you are using), you may not want to spend a lot on cables. My experiences are with my equipment, with my ears, and my value system. That being said, I believe that if you want to extract the most performance out of your system, you do have to upgrade your cables (hey, don't forget the interconnect from your DAC to your amp...). As always YMMV.


----------



## interweb-tech

HD800 tuned Draug 3 in black on black with gunmetal hardware. The cable is much more flexible than my older Draug 3. Only spend a couple of hours with it but so far I love it!


----------



## donato

Spoiler: Norne Porn Warn








From nearest (right) to farthest (left)

Silvergarde S3 with Audeze LCD-4
Silvergarde S3 with Hifiman HEKv2
Silvergarde S2 ZMF Verite Ziricote
Silvergarde S3 with MrSpeakers Ether2
Silvergarde S3-C current version (forward)
Silvergarde S3-C previous version (behind)


----------



## sahmen (Jul 15, 2019)

Has anyone compared the Silvergarde S3 with the Draug Silver yet, especially for listening to Jazz or classical music?  I use a Silvergarde S3 for my Audeze LCD-4, and can also use it with my Hifiman He-1000SE with an adapter...

I am looking into getting a Draug Silver for the Hifiman He-1000SE, but I want to know whether it would bring a flavor that is significantly different to the table than what I am getting from the LCD-4's Silvergarde S3...

I also had an original Silvergarde S Clear cable for my Hifiman He-1000 v1, which I am now using for the HE-1000SE, and it already does very well with it.  So why am I curious about a Draug Silver for my He-1000SE?

Answer: Optimization!  Which is also why I upgraded from the He-1000v1 to the He-1000SE, or from an Audeze LCD-X to the LCD-4. It just doesn't seem right to make such upgrades, if one is not willing to use cables (and other components) that would squeeze the optimal best performances out of them.

Anyway, if anyone has compared the Silvergarde S3 with the Draug Silver, please share your thoughts/findings.


----------



## donato

sahmen said:


> Has anyone compared the Silvergarde S3 with the Draug Silver yet, especially for listening to Jazz or classical music?  I use a Silvergarde S3 for my Audeze LCD-4, and can also use it with my Hifiman He-1000SE with an adapter...
> 
> I am looking into getting a Draug Silver for the Hifiman He-1000SE, but I want to know whether it would bring a flavor that is significantly different to the table than what I am getting from the LCD-4's Silvergarde S3...
> 
> ...



Did you mean the Draugur Silver?  The Draug 3 is a copper cable.

I've never listened to a Draugur Silver, so I can't speak to the sound directly.  You can ask Trevor to tune the cable though.

Draugur Silver has quite a bit less silver content though, even less than the S3-C (guess that's why they're priced that way too). 

Draugur Silver - 23awg x 4
Silvergarde S3-C - 21awg x 4
Silvergarde S3 - 20awg x 4

Based on cross-sectional area of the gauge of the cables, that puts the Draugur at just half the amount of area as the S3.  I definitely don't claim to know anything about actual cable design and how much the amount of silver makes a difference but if that is a factor, then that would seem to be a pretty big difference.

Trevor did also mention he was working on an 8-wire S3-C which sounds intriguing...potentially a step up from the S3(?) and not quite as much a price jump as an S3 8-wire.


----------



## mixman (Jul 14, 2019)

sahmen said:


> Has anyone compared the Silvergarde S3 with the Draug Silver yet, especially for listening to Jazz or classical music?  I use a Silvergarde S3 for my Audeze LCD-4, and can also use it with my Hifiman He-1000SE with an adapter...
> 
> I am looking into getting a Draug Silver for the Hifiman He-1000SE, but I want to know whether it would bring a flavor that is significantly different to the table than what I am getting from the LCD-4's Silvergarde S3...
> 
> ...





donato said:


> Did you mean the Draugur Silver?  The Draug 3 is a copper cable.
> 
> I've never listened to a Draugur Silver, so I can't speak to the sound directly.  You can ask Trevor to tune the cable though.
> 
> ...



@donato - Sahmen is referring to the Draug Silver which is the sort of top of the line silver cable not including 8 and 12 wire versions of the S3 and S3-C. The Draug is the big brother of the Drauger Silver and has double the wringing - 24 wires, while the Draugur has 12 wires.

@sahmen -  I will  hopefully find out soon how the Draug Silver works with the SE. I have the Draugur Silver with it now and it sounds great. I was thinking about an 8 wire S3-C (21awg x 8 = 18awg) but Trevor mentioned the Draug & Draugur have the added benefit of improved imaging because of the wiring geometry of the cable. I can say the Draugur I have has the best imaging I have ever heard in any wire of my wire collection, which includes a Draug 3 and some silver cables from other manufacturers.


----------



## sahmen (Jul 14, 2019)

donato said:


> Did you mean the Draugur Silver?  The Draug 3 is a copper cable.
> 
> I've never listened to a Draugur Silver, so I can't speak to the sound directly.  You can ask Trevor to tune the cable though.
> 
> ...



@mixman is right... I am referring to the Draug Silver, which is the "big brother" of the Draugur Silver.  I am actually using a Draugur Silver cable with my LCDi4, and they work pretty well together, exactly as Trevor said they would.  That is partly what has made me curious about using the Draug Silver for my He-1000SE.



mixman said:


> @donato - Sahmen is referring to the Draug Silver which is the sort of top of the line silver cable not including 8 and 12 wire versions of the S3 and S3-C. The Draug is the big brother of the Drauger Silver and has double the wringing - 24 wires, while the Draugur has 12 wires.
> 
> @sahmen -  I will  hopefully find out soon how the Draug Silver works with the SE. I have the Draugur Silver with it now and it sounds great. I was thinking about an 8 wire S3-C (21awg x 8 = 18awg) but Trevor mentioned the Draug & Draugur have the added benefit of improved imaging because of the wiring geometry of the cable. I can say the Draugur I have has the best imaging I have ever heard in any wire of my wire collection, which includes a Draug 3 and some silver cables from other manufacturers.



I would really love to hear your impressions of the Draug Silver with the He1000SE, if you get to hear them paired together.  I really like the Draugur Silver with my LCDi4, and may get the Draug Silver for He-1000SE if they turn out to be as compelling together as I suspect they might be.


----------



## mixman (Jul 14, 2019)

I do have a question. I noticed there is not much talk about the Envaldi. What is the purpose of the this cable vs the S3 and what are the sound differences between the cables?


----------



## donato

mixman said:


> @donato - Sahmen is referring to the Draug Silver which is the sort of top of the line silver cable not including 8 and 12 wire versions of the S3 and S3-C. The Draug is the big brother of the Drauger Silver and has double the wringing - 24 wires, while the Draugur has 12 wires.
> 
> @sahmen -  I will  hopefully find out soon how the Draug Silver works with the SE. I have the Draugur Silver with it now and it sounds great. I was thinking about an 8 wire S3-C (21awg x 8 = 18awg) but Trevor mentioned the Draug & Draugur have the added benefit of improved imaging because of the wiring geometry of the cable. I can say the Draugur I have has the best imaging I have ever heard in any wire of my wire collection, which includes a Draug 3 and some silver cables from other manufacturers.



Hmm, that's interesting.  So the silver content in a draug silver would be the same as in an S3, but the geometry like a draug copper?  Website has descriptions of the construction and geometry for both but that doesn't translate into anything meaningful to me. It's all in how it sounds anyway.  I was under the impression that the S3 was the flagship design but perhaps @TigzStudio can clarify for us.


----------



## Phon@ix

There’s no need for me to compare my Draug Silver to other cables. Since I own one, I don’t care anymore for another... (use it with a LCD3)


----------



## sahmen

Phon@ix said:


> There’s no need for me to compare my Draug Silver to other cables. Since I own one, I don’t care anymore for another... (use it with a LCD3)



I take that as great praise for the Draug Silver.


----------



## commtrd

It would be quite beneficial to have an official accounting of all the -levels- (if that is the right description) of cables offered as it is now confusing to properly understand the benefits associated with all the different named cables. 
Then with all the -benefits- either claimed, perceived, or actually realized, buyers can then make best decisions about what cable to actually purchase with their particular headphone and dac/amp chain in mind. Example: My Solvine hybrid copper-silver (if I understand the composition correctly) in SE mode works stunningly well with my LCD4z but when it is time to get a Headamp Mini GSX amp upgrade and go full balanced, then what would be the recommended cable(s) to migrate to at that time? Also the cable for the i4 needs to be upgraded as well. These costs to upgrade cables (not inexpensive at all) are in fact what is holding up making that transition. That and the fact that what I have right now sounds so darn good that the motivation to do all this upgrading is not strong at all. 

*Anyway if Trevor could find some time to compose a list of cables, weave architectures, net wire gauge equivalents, along with associated benefits offered per level [name etc.] that would be a big help.* Example: first I have heard of an "Envaldi" cable. So how WOULD that compare to a Draug 1, 2, or 3, or a Drauger (have not heard of that one either) compared to a S1, S2, or S3? Where does a Solvine cable fit in that heirarchy? And then comes the different "architecture" of weaves that "tunes" a cable for a particular headphone? It does start to become kinda mind-boggling after a while. Then add in the materials of construction and insulators like copper, silver, and gold, with differing modalities of cloth or teflon or whatever insulators are used for each conductor along with a specific weave, and resulting net composite wire gauge,  and it becomes a mess which is seen by so many guys attempting to ask about "*What Cable Should I Order For My* XYZ bocote vs the other guy wanting a cable for his (her) ABC teak wood vs the guy wanting a cable for a single-ended LCD2c vs the ever-present HD800 treble-taming issues etc.?  And so on and so forth... And then of course, *every single one of us hears musical content in a different way, so the subjectivity of opinion runs rampant which complicates all the above by several degrees of complexity at least. Referenced subjectivity of cable benefits compounded by particular dac/amp constraints on top of all the afore-mentioned... Multiplied by reviewer subjectivity raised to the nth power by peeps wanting badly to believe that cables can "sound" a certain way all on their own, apart from system dynamics? *


----------



## Phon@ix (Jul 15, 2019)

sahmen said:


> I take that as great praise for the Draug Silver.



Yes, it is! Best hp cable I ever owned.

I‘m curious about the new Silvergarde SX (20awg) and think it will push sound quality on an impressive level..


----------



## mixman

Phon@ix said:


> Yes, it is! Best hp cable I ever owned.
> 
> I‘m curious about the new Silvergarde SX (20awg) and think it will beat all the other Norne IEM cables.


That’s why I like my cables sleeveless. This just shows off the fine craftsmanship of the Norne line.


----------



## RubyTiger (Jul 15, 2019)

The weave look's a little different between the Draug Silver and my Draug 3? May just look that way to my old eyes.

I see donato posted a similar question about the geometry above as well. The Silver is a beautiful cable and I can't wait for the day mine arrives.


----------



## 514077

I have to agree with @commtrd:  I'm at a loss when reading about these cables, with names that are, at best, opique to me.


----------



## kefs

Buying specific hand made cables is a different dealio compared to off the shelf stuff. Contact Trevor with your requirements and you will recieve all the information and help you require. @TigzStudio


----------



## TigzStudio

Hey guys, sorry for my slow email and forum replies lately.  
I definitely took some time during the July 4th holiday and weekends to relax a bit so I have been playing a bit of catchup.
Sometimes it is beneficial to take a little breather or short break from time to time and come back refreshed.  I have been at this for nearly 10 years now, so I have
noticed this to help.  This week I definitely plan to have tons shipped out.  
If you have a tracking number that has not updated yet it should be updating either today or tomorrow.
For anyone with questions on status please just email me and feel free to bump your email in my inbox (btw to Fred I will reply soon).  I am still clearing out a lot of emails
from this weekend right now, doing my best to get them all.  

In regards to different silver cables (what is the difference) it will be better laid out on the new website for sure.  
So there will be changes and improvements to help reduce confusion.  But in the mean time feel free to of course email me and ask the difference
between any particular series, I am happy to answer there for anyone in detail.  While my emails were a little slower these past few days, reply back should always be same day in normal business days/hours.  However I certainly understand that keeping things clear in regards to options (series, connectors, etc.) is the best route, so rest assured that is being taken into account for the new site.  

Thanks everyone for the patience, feedback and support.


----------



## LoryWiv

commtrd said:


> It would be quite beneficial to have an official accounting of all the -levels- (if that is the right description) of cables offered as it is now confusing to properly understand the benefits associated with all the different named cables.
> Then with all the -benefits- either claimed, perceived, or actually realized, buyers can then make best decisions about what cable to actually purchase with their particular headphone and dac/amp chain in mind. Example: My Solvine hybrid copper-silver (if I understand the composition correctly) in SE mode works stunningly well with my LCD4z but when it is time to get a Headamp Mini GSX amp upgrade and go full balanced, then what would be the recommended cable(s) to migrate to at that time? Also the cable for the i4 needs to be upgraded as well. These costs to upgrade cables (not inexpensive at all) are in fact what is holding up making that transition. That and the fact that what I have right now sounds so darn good that the motivation to do all this upgrading is not strong at all.
> 
> *Anyway if Trevor could find some time to compose a list of cables, weave architectures, net wire gauge equivalents, along with associated benefits offered per level [name etc.] that would be a big help.* Example: first I have heard of an "Envaldi" cable. So how WOULD that compare to a Draug 1, 2, or 3, or a Drauger (have not heard of that one either) compared to a S1, S2, or S3? Where does a Solvine cable fit in that heirarchy? And then comes the different "architecture" of weaves that "tunes" a cable for a particular headphone? It does start to become kinda mind-boggling after a while. Then add in the materials of construction and insulators like copper, silver, and gold, with differing modalities of cloth or teflon or whatever insulators are used for each conductor along with a specific weave, and resulting net composite wire gauge,  and it becomes a mess which is seen by so many guys attempting to ask about "*What Cable Should I Order For My* XYZ bocote vs the other guy wanting a cable for his (her) ABC teak wood vs the guy wanting a cable for a single-ended LCD2c vs the ever-present HD800 treble-taming issues etc.?  And so on and so forth... And then of course, *every single one of us hears musical content in a different way, so the subjectivity of opinion runs rampant which complicates all the above by several degrees of complexity at least. Referenced subjectivity of cable benefits compounded by particular dac/amp constraints on top of all the afore-mentioned... Multiplied by reviewer subjectivity raised to the nth power by peeps wanting badly to believe that cables can "sound" a certain way all on their own, apart from system dynamics? *



The above is interesting and well stated, but I would add that despite all of the apparent complexity outlined above, our "ace in the hole" is Trevor. I have bought several cables from Norne and in each instance, communication about the headphones I was purchasing the cable to use with, my goals / preferred sound signature, and of course budget led to a spot-on recommendation. I too would welcome more written differentiation about the options, perhaps a simple comparison grid, BUT if preparing this takes Trevor's bandwidth away from the individual attention he is able to give customers and time spent building cables, it's not the best use of time. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## thecrow

TigzStudio said:


> Hey guys, sorry for my slow email and forum replies lately.
> I definitely took some time during the July 4th holiday and weekends to relax a bit so I have been playing a bit of catchup.
> Sometimes it is beneficial to take a little breather or short break from time to time and come back refreshed.  I have been at this for nearly 10 years now, so I have
> noticed this to help.  This week I definitely plan to have tons shipped out.
> ...


Hi Trevor

I shall rebump my email. 

I hope to hear from you soon re my solvx3 and other stuff

Peter


----------



## thecrow

Phon@ix said:


> There’s no need for me to compare my Draug Silver to other cables. Since I own one, I don’t care anymore for another... (use it with a LCD3)


I pretty much feel the same with my silver draug and hd800. 

Though curious about s3


----------



## thecrow

commtrd said:


> Still using my miserly Solvine and absolutely rockin' it to this day with 4z. I will upgrade to S3 when it is time to go balanced, but for now the synergy is really there, maybe it is just a great match with the Hugo 2 tending to be hyper-accurate so it is a match for sure. Can't beat Trevor's cables.


And my little lcd2 works very well with the solvx3


----------



## donato

thecrow said:


> I pretty much feel the same with my silver draug and hd800.
> 
> Though curious about s3



I've standardized on S3 and have been very satisfied, but now you all have me curious about the Draug silver!


----------



## commtrd

My Solvine is a very nicely made cable and the 4z just rock listening to them thru the cable. At the time I finally purchase a GSX Mini (awaiting more reviews) I will necessarily have to purchase some new balanced cables for i4 and 4z headphones. At that time I -think- I would like to try the S3 in silver with the textile insulators if those are thought to be the absolute pinnacle in enabling best possible SQ. Although the cables constructed without the linens tend to be the most beautiful IMHO. However that is NOT saying the newer generation with textile insulators/wraps are not just gorgeous, they absolutely are. Of utmost importance to me as usual is the resultant SQ. But the eye-candy part is really nice too...

So what would be the most-recommended cables for both i4 and 4z? I do know I want to get at least 6' length in both this time.


----------



## donato

commtrd said:


> My Solvine is a very nicely made cable and the 4z just rock listening to them thru the cable. At the time I finally purchase a GSX Mini (awaiting more reviews) I will necessarily have to purchase some new balanced cables for i4 and 4z headphones. At that time I -think- I would like to try the S3 in silver with the textile insulators if those are thought to be the absolute pinnacle in enabling best possible SQ. Although the cables constructed without the linens tend to be the most beautiful IMHO. However that is NOT saying the newer generation with textile insulators/wraps are not just gorgeous, they absolutely are. Of utmost importance to me as usual is the resultant SQ. But the eye-candy part is really nice too...
> 
> So what would be the most-recommended cables for both i4 and 4z? I do know I want to get at least 6' length in both this time.



Best bet is to e-mail Trevor and discuss with him.  I'm guessing you aren't looking for these cables (i.e. 6ft long) for portable use and S3 might be too heavy for i4(?).  "Best" can mean different things to different people based on what your priorities are (detail? soundstaging? warmth? forgiving?).


----------



## fredfung28

TigzStudio said:


> Hey guys, sorry for my slow email and forum replies lately.
> I definitely took some time during the July 4th holiday and weekends to relax a bit so I have been playing a bit of catchup.
> Sometimes it is beneficial to take a little breather or short break from time to time and come back refreshed.  I have been at this for nearly 10 years now, so I have
> noticed this to help.  This week I definitely plan to have tons shipped out.
> ...


Thanks a lot for mentioning me! 
I will wait patiently for your email, actually you just need to tell us you need to have a break then I won’t ever bump your email at that period of time.
Take your time thank you!
My rubbish adaptor is waiting for your supreme adaptor to replace it
As well as the speaker taps! It will be a good experiment to use speaker side of my amp to see if there is sonic improvement


----------



## Phon@ix

donato said:


> I've standardized on S3 and have been very satisfied, but now you all have me curious about the Draug silver!



You can‘t go wrong with it


----------



## Windrunner

Hello Trevor,

Just sent an email inquiring about the status of a cable conversion. Hopefully that bumps it to the top of your inbox!


----------



## TigzStudio

Windrunner said:


> .


Wind, just sent you a quick PM.


----------



## coolmilo (Jul 25, 2019)

bump


----------



## astrostar59

Hi Trevor@Norne Audio. Cam you email me back re Audeze > Abyss plugs to Spain. Thanks.


----------



## sahmen

Isn't his handle rather @TigzStudio ?


----------



## claud W (Aug 5, 2019)

Received my layered S3 last week and my ZMF Eikon. Started breaking them in 24/7 late Monday afternoon. After two days, they sounded a lot better than expected. Saturday I thought they were done breaking in, but left them going until yesterday afternoon. Its a nice combo, but I switched the Verite's Einvaldi to the S3 and visa versa.
Still waiting on another S3 layered for HD 800 and an Draug 3 for the ZMFs. To the best of my knowledge, Trevor worked all weekend getting out orders.


----------



## thecrow

claud W said:


> Received my layered S3 last week and my ZMF Eikon. Started breaking them in 24/7 late Monday afternoon. After two days, they sounded a lot better than expected. Saturday I thought they were done breaking in, but left them going until yesterday afternoon. Its a nice combo, but I switched the Verite's Einvaldi to the S3 and visa versa.
> Still waiting on another S# layered for HD 800 and an Draug 3 for the ZMFs. To the best of my knowledge, Trevor worked all weekend getting out orders.


Silvergarde / einvaldi comparisons would be great when you’re ready


----------



## sahmen

thecrow said:


> Silvergarde / einvaldi comparisons would be great when you’re ready



+1 :  I am also interested in a Silvergarde S3 (or any Silvergarde) vs Draug Silver comparison, if anyone is game.  I already have 2 (4 X 21awg) Silvergardes, and the Silvergarde S3 (4 X 20awg).  I am really interested in how the Draug Silver (also 4 X 20awg) sounds in comparison with the Silvergardes.

Trevor also says he is expecting an 8-wire version of the Silvergarde S3-C, which will be an 18awg version, and it is probably going to be a-whole-nother sonic kettle of fish, even for someone like me who seems to be already "Silvergarded" to the hilt, I suspect, but we will have to wait and see about that.

I am trying to decide between getting a Draug Silver to replace one of my older Silvergarde (4 X 21awg version), or jumping on the upcoming 8-wire Silvergarde S3-C 18awg version, depending on which of the two would offer the most interesting SQ performance, as compared to the S3 and others I already have.

I listen to a lot of Jazz and classical, and I enjoy spacious and airy sound fields, with instruments well separated, sparkly and detailed but natural-sounding, and non-fatiguing treble with a lot of plankton, sumptuous sounding mids, and well textured and punchy bass.

The headphones in play are the Hifiman He-1000SE, and the Audeze LCD-4 and LCD-X .

The main comparisons I am interested in now should be between the Silvergardes (preferably S3) and the Draug Silver.

The 18 awg Silvergarde S3-C is not available yet, but it will be soon, according to @TigzStudio

Any helpful thoughts/suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 5, 2019)

sahmen said:


> +1 :  I am also interested in a Silvergarde S3 (or any Silvergarde) vs Draug Silver comparison, if anyone is game.  I already have 2 (4 X 21awg) Silvergardes, and the Silvergarde S3 (4 X 20awg).  I am really interested in how the Draug Silver (also 4 X 20awg) sounds in comparison with the Silvergardes.
> 
> Trevor also says he is expecting an 8-wire version of the Silvergarde S3-C, which will be an 18awg version, and it is probably going to be a-whole-nother sonic kettle of fish, even for someone like me who seems to be already "Silvergarded" to the hilt, I suspect, but we will have to wait and see about that.
> 
> ...


Hey there,

I have an original Silvergarde S (4 x 21awg) and would love to hear your impressions, of how compares to the S3 (4 x 20awg)?  I am wondering if I should jump of to the S3 from the S1.  I don't have the most resolving system, so not sure I would notice the difference, but I am curious.


----------



## sahmen (Aug 5, 2019)

Wes S said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I have an original Silvergarde S (4 x 21awg) and would love to hear your impressions, of how compares to the S3 (4 x 20awg)?  I am wondering if I should jump of to the S3 from the S1.  I don't have the most resolving system, so not sure I would notice the difference, but I am curious.



The 4 X 21awg Sivergarde S (Clear or Layered Sleeving) is already very great sounding, and the 2 I have were "kings of the castle" for a long time, when paired either with the Audeze or Hifiman cans. The S3 however takes things to another level in resolution, the kind one does not know is possible until one actually hears it (weird how that happens, huh?).  As to whether you will notice the difference in your system, I tend to be optimistic, because I am a never-say-never kind of guy...  However, prudence also prescribes one of those YMMV statements.

The bottomline is that the S3 clearly has a noticeable edge over the S1, although the S1 itself is by no means a slouch . (I still use my S1s regularly nowadays, because they really don't have any glaring weaknesses, and most of the time, they deliver an excellent listening experience, anyway)...  If it is possible for you to audition an S3 before buying, that would be the ideal option, as I see it.  In the meantime, the S1 experience is nothing to sneeze at.  In the end, it might depend on how pressing your curiosity is


----------



## Wes S

sahmen said:


> The 4 X 21awg Sivergarde S (Clear or Layered Sleeving) is already very great sounding, and the 2 I have were "kings of the castle" for a long time, when paired either with the Audeze or Hifiman cans. The S3 however takes things to another level in resolution, the kind one does not know is possible until one actually hears it (weird how that happens, huh?).  As to whether you will notice the difference in your system, I tend to be optimistic, because I am a never-say-never kind of guy...  However, prudence also prescribes one of those YMMV statements.
> 
> The bottomline is that the S3 clearly has a noticeable edge over the S1, although the S1 itself is by no means a slouch . (I still use my S1s regularly nowadays, because they really don't have any glaring weaknesses, and most of the time, they deliver an excellent listening experience, anyway)...  If it is possible for you to audition an S3 before buying, that would be the ideal option, as I see it.  In the meantime, the S1 experience is nothing to sneeze at.  In the end, it might depend how pressing your curiosity is


Thanks for the info!  I absolutely love my S1, and my only issue is the weight.  With the S1, I always know it is there, because of how heavy it is.   How much lighter is the S3 compared to the S1?


----------



## sahmen

Wes S said:


> Thanks for the info!  I absolutely love my S1, and my only issue is the weight.  With the S1, I always know it is there, because of how heavy it is.   How much lighter is the S3 compared to the S1?


I will call the difference in weight "negligible," because I haven't noticed any either way, although it is also true that I have not been looking for one. In terms of size, though, the S Clear version looks ever-so-slightly thinner than the versions with the textile sleeving (S1 and S3), but I suspect it is just the sleeving that makes the latter look slightly bulkier.


----------



## mixman

sahmen said:


> +1 :  I am also interested in a Silvergarde S3 (or any Silvergarde) vs Draug Silver comparison, if anyone is game.  I already have 2 (4 X 21awg) Silvergardes, and the Silvergarde S3 (4 X 20awg).  I am really interested in how the Draug Silver (also 4 X 20awg) sounds in comparison with the Silvergardes.
> 
> Trevor also says he is expecting an 8-wire version of the Silvergarde S3-C, which will be an 18awg version, and it is probably going to be a-whole-nother sonic kettle of fish, even for someone like me who seems to be already "Silvergarded" to the hilt, I suspect, but we will have to wait and see about that.
> 
> ...



Trevor mentioned the 8 wire S3-C. That's gotta look and sound monstrous. Now that, compared to the 24 wire Draug Silver, is going to be interesting. Trevor mentioned that the Draug Silver does get a soundstage boost because of it's geometry. 

Still working on getting my headphone collection together before I know which wires can and will work best with each headphone. My inclination is to do a Draug Silver and an S3 C to go long with my Draugur and Draug V3. The 8 wire S3C is tempting but at that point for me the quality of that wire may be ahead of my amplification as of now.


----------



## Wes S

sahmen said:


> I will call the difference in weight "negligible," because I haven't noticed any either way, although it is also true that I have not been looking for one. In terms of size, though, the S Clear version looks ever-so-slightly thinner than the versions with the textile sleeving (S1 and S3), but I suspect it is just the sleeving that makes the latter look slightly bulkier.


Awesome!  Thanks again.  I am happily staying with my S1, for now.


----------



## kefs

I can say that the soundstage with Draug Silver is HUGE.......


----------



## claud W

thecrow said:


> Silvergarde / einvaldi comparisons would be great when you’re ready


Yes, I think I should do that in the coming weeks for this thread.


----------



## pippen99

Received this today.  Silvergarde S3 1/4 terminated.  I will get tonight to try it out with my Verite and LCD-4 then it is off to Trevor to be reteminated in 4 pin XLR.  I have had a Zoetic and a Draug v2 formerly.  I was waffling between Draug Silver and Silvergarde S3 when this came along and was too good to pass up.  I would be interested in comparisons of those two.  Really liked the construction of the Draug


----------



## Wes S (Aug 5, 2019)

pippen99 said:


> Received this today.  Silvergarde S3 1/4 terminated.  I will get tonight to try it out with my Verite and LCD-4 then it is off to Trevor to be reteminated in 4 pin XLR.  I have had a Zoetic and a Draug v2 formerly.  I was waffling between Draug Silver and Silvergarde S3 when this came along and was too good to pass up.  I would be interested in comparisons of those two.  Really liked the construction of the Draug


Nice!  Looks like you out bid me, on that one, and you got a deal.


----------



## xxx1313

Ah, you are the one who got that beauty from Ebay. Enjoy!


----------



## Roasty

Has anyone heard from Trevor in the past few days?


----------



## commtrd

Just received my new S3 this evening. As usual, gorgeous looking. Now I need to get my GSX Mini from Justin at Headamp. Will be rockin' fer sure...


----------



## Phon@ix

Roasty said:


> Has anyone heard from Trevor in the past few days?



Got some mails on Wednesday.


----------



## thecrow (Aug 9, 2019)

Roasty said:


> Has anyone heard from Trevor in the past few days?


I got a couple of emails from Trevor the other week.

(I hope i’m not talking out of school but) i think he has some stuff that he needs to devote time to so he may not be popping in here as much at the moment

But from what others are saying he is still around


----------



## nwavesailor

commtrd said:


> Just received my new S3 this evening. As usual, gorgeous looking. Now I need to get my GSX Mini from Justin at Headamp. Will be rockin' fer sure...



I also received my S3 layered in the past week or so. Using it with a Empy and it is a very nice improvement over the stock cable and looks great as well.

I am also waiting for my GS-X mini to ship.....................


----------



## fredfung28 (Aug 9, 2019)

I REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY!!!!!!

Trevor,

Your first stone shipping day indicated in the email is actually 1/7 and saying it will be shipping in the coming Friday that week. Then! You said you will ship it in 12-24hours on 6/7, and you
DISAPPEARED!
After that, you said you need the 3D printer(which you said you can shipped on 6/7 but then suddenly neeed more to work on) for the shell of the tap which is 19/7 but you promised me to ship on 6/7,
 OK THATS FINE!
Then, you DISAPPEARED AGAIN

THE YOU answer me on 25/7 saying it will be shipped on next Wed and Thursday. Which is 31/7 or 1/8 and
you DISAPPEARED until 3/8 saying you will grab the peerless 4pin and I suppose it will be shipped on that day but then you DISAPPEARED UNTIL NOW!

I have to say I like what Trevor build and his cables quality is very very high and I love it very much, but what is going on is the promise breaks again and again. I have no idea what to say

I know Trevor has some family business to deal with in the mid of July but now is August! What should I say???

I respect Trevor and love his cables

I choose to write here because I am very very angry, I don’t want to bully or insult Trevor, but a word is a word

Doing business when you promised someone you should do what you promised but not BREAKING IT!!!

I feel no wrong to post it here as it’s been delaying again and again and again and again and again!!!
Qufgwikshdiwowndheiqobefgidowbxhdiwkabfheiwkshdbfjfocjfjeieo!


----------



## Roasty

I'd like to give him the benefit of the doubt. I've purchased cables from him before, but the latest experience doesn't seem up to his usual standards.

I ordered a silvergarde S3 and paid via PayPal. Have sent him two emails recently but no reply since 30 July.

Hope he is just busy making cables..!


----------



## fredfung28

Roasty said:


> I'd like to give him the benefit of the doubt. I've purchased cables from him before, but the latest experience doesn't seem up to his usual standards.
> 
> I ordered a silvergarde S3 and paid via PayPal. Have sent him two emails recently but no reply since 30 July.
> 
> Hope he is just busy making cables..!


I agree, Trevor has been very quick response and might have some delays sometimes
But this time is really not up to his usual standard


----------



## sahmen (Aug 9, 2019)

I think he has been dealing with some personal family issues, which I do not feel is appropriate to divulge here. That said, a few delays and missed deadlines are standard fare for @TigzStudio --that just goes with the territory, but as everyone here is aware, he always delivers eventually, and his products are works of great craftsmanship.

In that respect, he has not changed, which is why he still has so many fans on this board. I do not like the delays and missed deadlines, anymore than anyone here.  However, I understood right from the moment I started buying from him that he was always overextended, and was always trying to catch up on backed up, overdue, deliveries and work orders. One reason for that seems to be that he does not have many assistants (if he indeed has any at all), who can deliver the same quality of craftsmanship that he himself consistently does. He strikes me as someone who must personally either craft or oversee the crafting of every single cable that goes out the door, and those demanding conditions are what make the missed deadlines and delays inevitable.

I currently have a couple of orders from @TigzStudio that I have been chasing since, at least May. It took several backs and forths in
e-mail correspondence--not to mention missed deadlines and repeated reminders--before I could get price quotes for my orders, and then another similar waiting pattern before I could get an invoice and send payment, and then another waiting pattern which is still in progress till today, because I am still waiting for my orders to ship.  Agreed : this is not exactly like Amazon Prime delivery services, and that sucks sometimes, but I have learnt to live with it, because, given the quality of the products that he always ends up delivering, I have found the hassle to be worth it. Which is why I currently own more products from Norneaudio (cables, interconnects, adapters, you name it) than I care to enumerate .  I feel certain that many posters in this forum who have dealt with @TigzStudio are all too familiar with the pattern I have just described, and in that sense, I may have been preaching to a few choirs... To those posters, I apologize for the longwinded speech.  Still, I thought the present moment called for it


----------



## 514077

Roasty said:


> I'd like to give him the benefit of the doubt. I've purchased cables from him before, but the latest experience doesn't seem up to his usual standards.
> 
> I ordered a silvergarde S3 and paid via PayPal. Have sent him two emails recently but no reply since 30 July.
> 
> Hope he is just busy making cables..!


Right.  He might just be catching up.  But, I think I'll wait a bit, before committing to a purchase.


----------



## commtrd

Family problems. Give the guy a break. Talking about hand-made goods in what is after all a totally boutique industry. 
Anyway I ordered a new S3 like 5 weeks ago and took delivery yesterday. I feel that is exemplary service, considering what he is going thru (I just did last year).
I told Trevor that he could do the Therium when convenient, as I do not yet have the new GSX Mini which is -again- the same type scenario with Justin at Headamp (ordered from a small high-quality / lower volume proprietor). Will it be worth the wait? Of course. Am I without quality SQ now as it is? Of course not. I once waited over a year to get a silver cable from another person and that with very little communication as to status for months at a time.  

*Headline news guys: THE WHOLE WORLD DOES NOT REVOLVE AROUND YOU.* Sometimes there are really extenuating circumstances that must be dealt with and no they won't wait. Sometimes it just is what it is.
Taking a much longer time frame outlook, I have used Trevor's cables exclusively for several years and they have been a good investment which have well stood the test of time.


----------



## kefs

Chill........


----------



## astrostar59

Just give the guy some slack, he may have some stuff to sort more important than work. He is TOO nice IMO. Doesn't want to let folk down. I am waiting for an invoice for some plug convertors, but will wait. He will sort it.

TBH who builds stuff at this level for this price. If you really need to blow up on him, don't do it here, just quit and buy elsewhere. 
Don't like to trash reputation as it takes years to build up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fredfung28 (Aug 9, 2019)

commtrd said:


> Family problems. Give the guy a break. Talking about hand-made goods in what is after all a totally boutique industry.
> Anyway I ordered a new S3 like 5 weeks ago and took delivery yesterday. I feel that is exemplary service, considering what he is going thru (I just did last year).
> I told Trevor that he could do the Therium when convenient, as I do not yet have the new GSX Mini which is -again- the same type scenario with Justin at Headamp (ordered from a small high-quality / lower volume proprietor). Will it be worth the wait? Of course. Am I without quality SQ now as it is? Of course not. I once waited over a year to get a silver cable from another person and that with very little communication as to status for months at a time.
> 
> ...



Giving a break is fine... I don’t need the world revolve around me, but I just need someone to fulfill  what he or she promised.
Disappeared time over time makes me desperate. And delaying a promised deal date time over time is really a pain.
I understand family problem is a problem, after he dealt with  the family problem, he promised to ship at a stone delivery date but it delayed again.
It’s a forth time delay for my order with each time a stone delivery day.

I still have to say, Trevor’s cables are great, he is a very very nice guy. But delay for that much time is really pain for customer.

If he needs more time, I don’t mind he just reply or type it here that he needs more time. Then I will wait longer

I told him that it’s pain to have a stone delivery date but delay again, if he needs more time to take rest or need more time for his work, I am absolutely fine. I can wait if he really give me a STONE delivery date.


----------



## fredfung28

astrostar59 said:


> Just give the guy some slack, he may have some stuff to sort more important than work. He is TOO nice IMO. Doesn't want to let folk down. I am waiting for an invoice for some plug convertors, but will wait. He will sort it.
> 
> TBH who builds stuff at this level for this price. If you really need to blow up on him, don't do it here, just quit and buy elsewhere.
> Don't like to trash reputation as it takes years to build up.
> ...



Trevor builds great quality stuff and has a top standard as other higher pricing company. Does that mean the delivery date can be delayed again and again? 
Isn’t it a common practice that if you promised someone something, you should do it if you want to keep the reputation? ( in my case, it’s delayed again again and again) 
I don’t want to post here but it’s taken too too long for my orders with like at least three promised stone shipping date.

If promise is not a promise, so why do you say it? 
I think if it’s because of the price that is lower than other cable company, so we can tolerate the delay of delivery time. I don’t know what is the common sense right now..


----------



## Phon@ix (Aug 9, 2019)

Take it easy and be happy that you will get a very good new cable when it’s finished. I‘m in contact with Trevor since 12/2018 concerning two new cables for a friend and me. So what! I‘m very satisfied that they do such great stuff and I don’t know any company who does better cords for headphones. Take it as a patience training in our super fast world and stay curious about what you will get from Norne...


----------



## fredfung28

Phon@ix said:


> Take it easy and be happy that you will get a very good new cable when it’s finished. I‘m in contact with Trevor since 12/2018 concerning two new cables for a friend and me. So what! I‘m very satisfied that they do such great stuff and I don’t know any company who does better cords for headphones. Take it as a patience training in our super fast environment and stay curious about what you will get from Norne...


I agree Trevor’s cable can never be replaced by other high end quality cable company as I have different top cables, Trevor’s one is very delicated and I don’t have other cables that can do the sound signature like that.

I will just wait longer, and as what you said, a patience training to myself. I just can’t tolerate more at that moment earlier today, it’s so hard to wait and expect and disappointed and expect again and disappoint again...‍♂️‍♂️‍♂️


----------



## commtrd

Desperate for a headphone cable? Wow get a life. I would have to place a cable WAY DOWN on the list of things to be truly desperate for.


----------



## fredfung28

commtrd said:


> Desperate for a headphone cable? Wow get a life. I would have to place a cable WAY DOWN on the list of things to be truly desperate for.


Everyone has different standard, I treat listening to headfi as a very high priority in my life. I devote a lot of time to tune and listen to my system, I enjoy everything I did and every component I ordered.

Maybe it’s a bit exaggerated using desperate, as I don’t have much vocabulary to describe


----------



## RubyTiger

fredfung28 said:


> Everyone has different standard, I treat listening to headfi as a very high priority in my life. I devote a lot of time to tune and listen to my system, I enjoy everything I did and every component I ordered.
> 
> Maybe it’s a bit exaggerated using desperate, as I don’t have much vocabulary to describe


Please have patience.Trevor's only human and subject to the same interruption's and delays in life as the rest of us.
Rest assured that we're all in this together and will get our cables in due time.


----------



## fredfung28

RubyTiger said:


> Please have patience.Trevor's only human and subject to the same interruption's and delays in life as the rest of us.
> Rest assured that we're all in this together and will get our cables in due time.



If you think 4th time delay of the promised due time, I am not having enough patience then that’s fine.
Anyway, I will expect a longer shipping date after his 4th promised due time to me.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## nwavesailor

fredfung28 said:


> Everyone has different standard, I treat listening to headfi as a very high priority in my life. I devote a lot of time to tune and listen to my system, I enjoy everything I did and every component I ordered.
> 
> Maybe it’s a bit exaggerated using desperate, as I don’t have much vocabulary to describe



We are all here because audio is important to us and are all trying to optimize our personal systems. Life, family and health issues are way more important than any audio cable or shiny object. I understand your frustration with missed deadlines but also the other side having just lost my wife to brain cancer. 
I don't wish this on anyone, but it sure  brings into focus what is truly important in this short time we have on this planet.


----------



## fredfung28

nwavesailor said:


> We are all here because audio is important to us and are all trying to optimize our personal systems. Life, family and health issues are way more important than any audio cable or shiny object. I understand your frustration with missed deadlines but also the other side having just lost my wife to brain cancer.
> I don't wish this on anyone, but it sure  brings into focus what is truly important in this short time we have on this planet.



Thank you for your understanding and very sorry for your lost..! Missed deadline is ok, three times is ok too, forth time maybe ok as well, anyway I will expect more promised due time from any builders next time  maybe expecting 7-8  times of promised due date will be more realistic.
I hope everyone can enjoy their short time we have on this planet with their families and music.


----------



## nwavesailor

fredfung28 said:


> I hope everyone can enjoy their _short time we have on this planet_ with their families and music.



Yes!!! That is something I think I have finally learned.
Life is fragile and can also be short. 

I do hope you get your cable soon, fredfung28


----------



## commtrd

Trevor will make it up plus extra. Just work with him some it will be all good.


----------



## ascaso

Trevor is a first-class craftsman!
Like all of us, sometimes it is possible to have a little problem that delayed a commitment.
But don't worry, you won't regret having dealt with Trevor.
Lu


----------



## fredfung28

ascaso said:


> Trevor is a first-class craftsman!
> Like all of us, sometimes it is possible to have a little problem that delayed a commitment.
> But don't worry, you won't regret having dealt with Trevor.
> Lu


Yes, his work is the in the top class of the headphone world cable maker, I have his cables and it is the top class and even might be better than other famous cables I had.

This time I learned a great lesson that always we need more patience and zero expectation. I have dealt with Whiplash audio, DHC, and Headamp in the past as well, actually they all will delay but maybe not that much, anyway, I think we always should not give expectation on builders to ship orders on time and should at least expect 7-8 times delays, then I think everyone will satisfy at the end. If someone said after one week he can turn the product to you, you should at least expect 12 weeks more of waiting, if she or he ship it earlier, you should treat it as bonus and treasure it.
I think this is the best way to expect by not expecting the promise will fulfill.


----------



## commtrd

Probably not too far off the mark... I have learned to expect a product when it gets to my house. Learned that waiting a year and two months to receive a Toxic Silver Widow cable several years ago. 
For the small boutique providers of exotic gear, must learn to be very tolerant of generally non-existent scheduling. i.e. It Will Happen When It Happens etc. Strange but true apparently.


----------



## fredfung28

commtrd said:


> Probably not too far off the mark... I have learned to expect a product when it gets to my house. Learned that waiting a year and two months to receive a Toxic Silver Widow cable several years ago.
> For the small boutique providers of exotic gear, must learn to be very tolerant of generally non-existent scheduling. i.e. It Will Happen When It Happens etc. Strange but true apparently.



I am so amazed about all of you that could tolerate this loop of breaking promise of shipping date, I understand sometimes things go wrong, family problems, health problems, personally problems, workers problem..
I originally get mad on Mid of july because of the delay again and again but I decided to give Trevor to explain and he did after a while of disappearing , which I accept his delay because of his family problems, and I also said to him that, if you need more time, please feel free to say it, what I just need is a real shipping date,  no hurry, I can wait even longer given the situation of Trevor dealing with. 
After that, he gave me a stone shipping date which I really think it will come true. However, the promise was broken again. That is why I get very angry while you guys already treat this kind of delays as usual.

To me, business is about reputation not only about the product itself but also the promise, 
Promise is a very important thing, a word is a word, you promised to do it especially you are in a business, or even you are just a normal human being, you should do what you promised. IF there was something happens which makes you broke the promise, I think people will give you chance to fix your problem. However...
too many times of breaking promise really made me mad. 

I hope you understand my ANGER and 
I have to say, I still love Trevor's cables, what I want to say is, if you can't keep the promise, just don't say it, or don't disappear and say nothing. I am ok with another late shipping date but I want reason and reply, but not vanishing!!!

every time brings up about this matter.. I get myself very angry, cause I don't like people breaking its PROMISE

Trevor's cables are great but just the delay is a problem, if you guys think that I am worsening his reputation, how about thinking that this should be the time to fix this long time problem that if you can't ship things in due date, why don't you just set the due date later or don't even set a due date? Delaying once or twice I think it is very reasonable and I can accept it, but sometimes too much is too much.

I just wish that Trevor could really set a REAL STONE DELIVERY DATE rather than promising something WILL NOT achieve . That will make people more happy and won't get their expectation lost.

Am I saying something that is so harsh? I don't know, given that I am not the customers who just yell after one or two delay of its due date, I think I am fair enough to say these. 
I think Trevor will not accept my order in the future as what I did seems to worsen his reputation.
What I want to say, is really helping the situation here, I think in the world, there still have things that we could say right or wrong. After the above comments, I understand how to treat myself better by not expecting anything. But, still I want to say, as a good human being, the right to do is to keep your promise, but not breaking it again and again, it hurts, it hurts how people expects from you. I am not only saying about this business but I think it's how we should act as a human being?
Isn't it correct to keep your promise? 

Lastly, I have to say, I am still a customer who treasures and admires Norne audio's product as I am using it right now and feel there will be no replacement from others that could achieve this sound. Hope everyone will get their cables soon. and sorry for my long yelling in this two days.


----------



## sahmen

fredfung28 said:


> I am so amazed about all of you that could tolerate this loop of breaking promise of shipping date, I understand sometimes things go wrong, family problems, health problems, personally problems, workers problem..
> I originally get mad on Mid of july because of the delay again and again but I decided to give Trevor to explain and he did after a while of disappearing , which I accept his delay because of his family problems, and I also said to him that, if you need more time, please feel free to say it, what I just need is a real shipping date,  no hurry, I can wait even longer given the situation of Trevor dealing with.
> After that, he gave me a stone shipping date which I really think it will come true. However, the promise was broken again. That is why I get very angry while you guys already treat this kind of delays as usual.
> 
> ...



Hey, I understand your point completely, as I have experienced some of the frustrations you're describing (and still am), as have many posters on this forum, I presume.  Your talk about promises and staying true to one's word can also be understood within its own context, but how well does it apply here? It does not strike me as a logic one could apply to Trevor's work and business model in any rigid/non-flexible way, unless you want to imply that he is dishonest, insincere, untrustworthy, or without honor, all of which would be emphatically wrong, since Trevor is far from being any of that.  

One has to learn how to interpret Trevor's promises and deadlines, within the framework of their own logic--namely, as tentative and provisional, until they're actually fulfilled.  We all know that they eventually get fulfilled, although they do not usually follow the time-table that is provided on day one of most transactions! If you know that already, then it is also up to you to understand that the contract is going to involve a test of your own tolerance for delays and missed deadlines.  

Trevor's delivery schedule does not always follow the originally promised schedules, if they do at all, but that is not proof of insincerity or dishonor.  It simply shows that he is not in total control of his own time and production schedule, and by extension, the timing of his deliveries. Remember what I said about his always being overextended, and hence overworked? I think if you learn to live with that realization, you will be fine, and feel a lot less let-down when things do not always go according to your prior expectations,  

The question is : do you have the tolerance level it takes to accommodate this model? It seems it is that lack of tolerance which is eating at you and making you repeat the same complaints and disclaimers over and over again, since yesterday. It seems you're definitely struggling with it or with something else, although, I could be wrong. Whatever it is, I hope you overcome it, so that you can wait your turn in a more peaceful way.

Or would you feel any better if you got your money refunded by Trevor?  That is also an option, you know?


----------



## fredfung28

sahmen said:


> Hey, I understand your point completely, as I have experienced some of the frustrations you're describing (and still am), as have many posters on this forum, I presume.  Your talk about promises and staying true to one's word can also be understood within its own context, but how well does it apply here? It does not strike me as a logic one could apply to Trevor's work and business model in any rigid/non-flexible way, unless you want to imply that he is dishonest, insincere, untrustworthy, or without honor, all of which would be emphatically wrong, since Trevor is far from being any of that.
> 
> One has to learn how to interpret Trevor's promises and deadlines, within the framework of their own logic--namely, as tentative and provisional, until they're actually fulfilled.  We all know that they eventually get fulfilled, although they do not usually follow the time-table that is provided on day one of most transactions! If you know that already, then it is also up to you to understand that the contract is going to involve a test of your own tolerance for delays and missed deadlines.
> 
> ...



What you say in terms of business model will be more persuasive. Maybe it’s about the tolerance of this cable business but not about the promise itself.

I agree that he is not dishonest, insincere, untrustworthy, or without honor, that is never going to appear in my mind about Trevor.

Anyway, I won’t disclaim again. I am not that understanding and not having enough experience in this industry as I am a customer only. I simply lack of understanding in what you say, and the tolerance of this industry should be more.

I also agree on he is not in total control of his own time and production schedule, and by extension, the timing of his deliveries. But he is not dishonest, if what to interpret my view better, maybe using your explanation.. he should take more control over his own time and production schedule in order to get a more accurate due date to his customers.


----------



## TigzStudio (Aug 10, 2019)

Just an update, first of, as always I thank everyone for the patience.
My father was recently diagnosed with cancer which I have told a few folks (including Fred).  Obviously a trying time.  I have done quite well to not have this impact ship times right now of normally offered (non-custom) items.  But of course I do my best to help support him through a tough time, as such some emails have been slower recently.. 
So as of right now everything is still mostly on schedule for anyones current order (non-custom orders).  I am still shipping cables every single day right now. 
If you need to check on status please email me at the norneaudio email address, I will have same day replies all this weekend as I am working hard on all builds this weekend. 


I will preface to say I think FredFung28 is a nice guy and I have absolutely nothing against him, he has shown great support with a past custom order that was delivered to him.
I am certainly sorry when someone gets angry to the point of needing to make the posts like this here.  I am generally a very nice and calm person, and I do my best to help anyone out the best I can on their time frame needs.  This includes nice bonuses for the waits (including bonuses I have sent and am sending to Fred)   If I had his number on record I would have also given him a call today to talk things out with him (trying to locate it in past emails).  I know from long experience that if a ship deadline is missed it leads to anger, this is rule #1 of business of something to always try and avoid in my long 10 years.  Of course no one running this kind of business ever wants to disappoint anyone on a ship time, especially someone like myself.
I love what I do and I love this industry/business. 

Certainly I understand that nobody likes to wait.  Even I do not much like waiting
for my own suppliers to ship items I need for the builds.  I have had month delays before on my own parts (in the past), it is always tricky to figure out as a cable maker (you need plan A, B and C sometimes), but you do the best you can always and show your appreciation for every single customer (without my great customers I would not be at the spot I am today).  The headphone cable business is definitely not easy
nor for the faint of heart, it takes a ton of work and has taken a long time for me to get the point I am at today.
You cannot always make everyone happy in a tiemframe / transaction even though you try your best to do so.  I have been operating however for (as mentioned) 10 years now and I am sure customers on this thread can probably attest to some of the things I do to make up for any longer than normal waits for them. 

But first I must also mention that all cables and builds do have their own unique build schedule. 
So anything fully custom like Freds order will have a much longer build time than say a S3 4-wire which is a standard normal offering from the lineup and should ship in normal 2-3 week timeframes (if in stock).  Custom orders also can hit snags and take longer than expected, so you just cannot always be 100% accurate on the ship date in some of these cases.
So of course to Fred I do apologize for it taking longer than originally expected.   

I felt I should at least post a bit about the situation with Freds order here.  His orders have been fully and 100% custom, and he had ordered in the past a 12-wire custom S3 headphone cable which was delivered long ago to him (with nice bonus demo cables).  He was patient on his first custom order that was received.  Again I certainly do appreciate his past order and support, without great customers like Fred and all of you guys I would not be able to be doing what I absolutely love to do for a living these past many years. 
This more recent order of Freds was something also fully custom of which is he also getting bonuses.  His more recent build was infact so custom that it even required me to CAD/Design some special housings (in Fusion 360) for the large spade connectors he sent in.  These then had to be printed after designing which added even more time.  So just overall very tricky and 100% custom nature of the specific build.    As many CAD/ 3d printing tinkerers know you do not always get the 3d printed model perfect the first try.  It takes revisions and time to print.  But apart from this the build itself was very tricky in all aspects.  Not just on the one cable but the other adapters as well (all 12-wire 17awg silver, multi-core, etc.)

Again I know Fred is a nice guy and I have nothing against him and 100% thank him for his past patience, and actually just recently completed his full order (including bonuses). 
Of course with such custom orders I take the precise amount of time needed in order to make sure the build is 100%
perfect.  So even if someone is emailing me every single day for weeks (and posting on forum) I try not to rush the build beyond the time it truly needs to be built in.  I want everything to be perfect on the builds always and that can lead to longer time and a difficulty to get a precise time. 
Again this business is not easy, you deal with a lot of stressors.  I understand it can be hard to realize from the outside how
the tougher nature behind the scenes to run things, and not realize the stress on the cable builder trying to meet demands of varying customers.
But one thing is guaranteed, I will always do my best and I care greatly about every customer I have, including Fredfung28.
So a big thank you to everyone , and I never forget those have been kind to me during the process.   

Of course in the process you will run into things that can delay.  Such as a 3D print not coming out right and needing to be done again, or some piece to the puzzle taking longer to come in stock, etc.  So you cannot always get a perfect estimate
for customers on such custom orders/ work. 

I should mention that as I type this message now (taking me a while) it is probably going to cause me to miss a 2:00pm ship deadline today (drop off) to deliver overnight package to customer on monday.  Just an example of what can happen
with business to delay and miss a ship date.  For example emails can take many hours of a day, etc.  But I do my best to reply to every email, forum posts, etc while also trying to meet the build deadlines. 

Sorry for the longer post, and again thank you everyone for the support and patience, and
for those that sent their thoughts to me about my father I greatly appreciate that, it does mean a lot.


----------



## LoryWiv

TigzStudio said:


> Just an update, first of, as always I thank everyone for the patience.
> My father was recently diagnosed with cancer which I have told a few folks (including Fred).  Obviously a trying time.  I have done quite well to not have this impact ship times right now of normally offered (non-custom) items.  But of course I do my best to help support him through a tough time, as such some emails have been slower recently..
> So as of right now everything is still mostly on schedule for anyones current order (non-custom orders).  I am still shipping cables every single day right now.
> If you need to check on status please email me at the norneaudio email address, I will have same day replies all this weekend as I am working hard on all builds this weekend.
> ...


Trevor,

Having lost a parent to cancer several years ago allow me to offer my heartfelt best wishes to both your father and you. Balancing work / life priorities is challenging under routine circumstances, and when the unwelcome / unforseen occurs good, decent people as yourself have no other course than to adjust that balance. I find that a bit of transparency goes a long way with others, although I know it is hard to share deeply personal, painful events...but it does help to re-set expectations and most people will surprise you pleasantly by recognizing what is most important in life.

Sincere best wishes!


----------



## fredfung28

TigzStudio said:


> Just an update, first of, as always I thank everyone for the patience.
> My father was recently diagnosed with cancer which I have told a few folks (including Fred).  Obviously a trying time.  I have done quite well to not have this impact ship times right now of normally offered (non-custom) items.  But of course I do my best to help support him through a tough time, as such some emails have been slower recently..
> So as of right now everything is still mostly on schedule for anyones current order (non-custom orders).  I am still shipping cables every single day right now.
> If you need to check on status please email me at the norneaudio email address, I will have same day replies all this weekend as I am working hard on all builds this weekend.
> ...



I am sorry for my anger letting to this situation for Trevor to explain all this out. Trevor is a very kind and nice person even dealing with situation of family and customer like me who currently felt ashamed with what I did to Trevor. 

I understand the situation and feel sincerely sorry for Trevor about what happened and what he is been through right now. 

I hope everyone who is waiting their shipments from Trevor will understand that the due date is easily delayed if your order is a special custom order like mine and what Trevor and I agreed on is that it’s better to give me or other custom build orders a longer estimated waiting time than giving the quickest he can for the due date in order to lower the expecting for fast delivery to the customer.

At first week of July while Trevor said it can be shipped I don’t know it occurred needing the 3D printer and again I have mentioned it’s completely understandable if he needs more time to complete my order after knowing his father having such a sad news, I told him it’s ok to take more time and please take care and I won’t need it quick as you are facing such situation so I ask him to give me a real stone delivery but maybe at last there are still some delays in different aspects in life which I completely omitted and lost my mind to post something here to release my anger.

I am confirming here that Trevor is always a responsible person who will ship his product. For normal order (non custom) one will ship a lot quicker than the one I custom ordered. 

And at last I hope someone likes me could think more like what Sahmen said in the previous post, it’s tough in his business model given that things happen and Trevor is in small business. It’s better to expect longer delivery time than a short one from such a tough and stress business.

And next time I will help to explain when there is another person like me releasing his anger due to the delay. I hope this could makeup for what I did.

Lastly, I will complete what I promised Trevor in the past of our conversation that I will do a review of S3- 8 wires, S3- 12 wires , dhc prion 4, Vertere HB double run and Jps superconductor( demo that has returned to the dealer) 
I hope this help to introduce more about norne audio to others as well I will post it to the susvara and abyss thread. My review won’t be very detail and in good vocabulary, but I hope it will help.

Thank you


----------



## TigzStudio

LoryWiv said:


> Trevor,
> 
> Having lost a parent to cancer several years ago allow me to offer my heartfelt best wishes to both your father and you. Balancing work / life priorities is challenging under routine circumstances, and when the unwelcome / unforseen occurs good, decent people as yourself have no other course than to adjust that balance. I find that a bit of transparency goes a long way with others, although I know it is hard to share deeply personal, painful events...but it does help to re-set expectations and most people will surprise you pleasantly by recognizing what is most important in life.
> 
> Sincere best wishes!



My sincere condolences for past your loss Lory, cant imagine what you had to go through.  
Thank you kindly for the wishes.  .  I am amazed by how kind folks  and customers
have been to me with this, and the understanding.


----------



## ascaso

Be strong Trevor.
I am very sorry to hear that your dad is not healthy. Nowadays, medicine has made a lot of progress in this field and I'm sure everything will work out for the best. 
A big hug.
Lu


----------



## kefs

Peace and love to you from across the pond @TigzStudio


----------



## Marco_tam

TigzStudio said:


> My sincere condolences for past your loss Lory, cant imagine what you had to go through.
> Thank you kindly for the wishes.  .  I am amazed by how kind folks  and customers
> have been to me with this, and the understanding.



Take good care of yourself Trevor, especially in times like this. With the tragedy that happened on another cable company, I'd say we, customers, could not afford to lose you rather than you us. 
Always remember you've got the full support from us! Let's hope everything is gonna be alright!
Be strong my friend.


----------



## Wes S

I am going through the same thing, so just know that you are not alone and my prayers go out to you and your family!


----------



## thecrow

Wes S said:


> I am going through the same thing, so just know that you are not alone and my prayers go out to you and your family!


Likewise to you too


----------



## claud W

Don’t mind waiting for the good stuff. Old dudes like me and Ruby Tiger have learned patience. Trevor needs our love and support at a time like this. So please have a little patience guys.


----------



## fredfung28 (Aug 15, 2019)

Trevor,

Honestly, I don’t expect much in the ultra short adapter which you didn’t talk about in our conversation as I always think that it’s not possible to make it short. The ATL plug is so hard to make it shorter in my view.

However, you prove me wrong, I know I don’t have much saying right here as I just blamed you for your delays in my shipping. But this is crazy, what can I say about your work. It’s just beautiful and perfect.

I’m crazy about perfection as well because I always think in hifi, one small details can affect the sound in a impact that will make the sound less attractive. For example, the adaptor in my mind always makes me feel it will distort the sound. So I find people to make the best adaptor in local builder. Those works are solid of course but... it’s nothing like yours...

I have not test the sound yet as my Memory player 64 has sent to upgrade the os and hardware. But what can I say is even the adaptor, Trevor made it the best, I will certainly post a feedback after trying.


Left is Norne audio, middle and right is local builders...

For your info, both male and female plugs are from ATL with the crazy plating which is 4 layers CU/AG/AU/RH plated. The only audiophile female mini 3pin plug from the world should only be the ATL one. (Correct me if I was wrong, as I could not find any others)

I don’t know how many time I have the apologise, but even the waiting time makes me very angry, the outcome is so satisfying, now I understand why your customers said they are willing to wait longer. Norne audio's stuff is always worth waiting, next time if I order again, I willl expect a longer waiting time and will just sit and wait for the great stuff without anger!



Thanks Trevor!


----------



## MattTCG

I wanted to take few moments to discuss my journey with Trevor and Norne Audio, especially given the frustration by a few over the past few weeks. 

I've been buying cables from Trevor since the second year he was in business (Norse Audio), so about 10 years now. I've bought at least two dozen cables from him and various adapters and IC cables as well. Why so many? Because I've owned A LOT of headphones during my journey and every time I really like a headphone, I end up sending an email to Trevor asking for a Norne cable. At the end of this post I'll try to gather some of the older (and newer) Norne cables and link pics of them. 

With regard to delays and the frustration over missed deadlines. Please understand that these cables are expertly hand crafted, one by one. They are not just beautiful visually but they make the most difference sonically that I've come across with any headphone cables. Consider this...I've worked with five companies during the development and beta process for new to market headphones. And with some of those companies (Mrspeakers, hifiman) I've worked on projects spanning multiple headphones. Now, let me say this. There has not been one headphone project that I've ever been involved with where there wasn't something left on the table sonically with the stock cable, ever. It's simply a matter of economics. All headphone companies need to make a certain margin to remain profitable. 

Take my own pair of ETHER 2 headphones. The Vivo cable that is included stock is probably the best stock cable that I've ever come across for any headphone. Both sonically and functionally it is top tier. This cable is available on the Mrspeakers website for $299. The very cable sits in my desk drawer now collecting dust because I use a Draug 3 from Norne. The Draug 3 is better looking, better sounding and functionally less microphonic than the stock cable. 

This will not be a popular comment but here goes any way. I've mentioned to Trevor a few times that he should consider raising his prices. Why? Because he charges less than some of his competitors and delivers a better product. And, I often see him struggling to keep up with demand and meet deadlines. Without divulging his personal comments and business strategies, he has told me "no" each time I've mentioned this. He would rather deliver a better product and undercut the competition at the same time. Good on you Trevor. We should all take a moment to appreciate the product and pricing when it comes to deadlines. 

Please be patient with our friend here when it comes to deadline. Know that you're getting a hand crafted work of art for less than you'd get somewhere else. And understand that this guy bust his butt to get orders out, but that he has a life and that sometimes life becomes more important than work. Family issues with always take precedence and they should. We all have life crisis from time to time and have to put work aside. Personally, just last week I had to take a week off and drive to VA to take care of my mother. I own a business not unlike Trevor. Time off is unpaid and it's always difficult to give up work time, but we all do what we have to take take care of family.  Then catching up after these unexpected life events is a real challenge. But just know that while the delay is never pleasant the product is being crafted as expeditiously as possible and that you'll get a cable that you'll be proud to own each time you use it.


----------



## audiofest2018

Well said @MattTCG!  I have similar experience with several cable vendors and am now sticked with Trevor.  His cables, and especially customer service,  is by far the best I have ever received.


----------



## normie610

MattTCG said:


> This will not be a popular comment but here goes any way. I've mentioned to Trevor a few times that he should consider raising his prices. Why? Because he charges less than some of his competitors and delivers a better product. And, I often see him struggling to keep up with demand and meet deadlines. Without divulging his personal comments and business strategies, he has told me "no" each time I've mentioned this. He would rather deliver a better product and undercut the competition at the same time. Good on you Trevor. We should all take a moment to appreciate the product and pricing when it comes to deadlines.



He needs to hire people to help him out. Otherwise he’ll be losing loyal long-time customers sooner or later.


----------



## panasonicst60

normie610 said:


> He needs to hire people to help him out. Otherwise he’ll be losing loyal long-time customers sooner or later.


True. When demand exceed supply. You have to either raise prices and lose some customers or hire more people to meet the demand. Or eventually things will not turn out well.


----------



## Phon@ix (Aug 18, 2019)

panasonicst60 said:


> True. When demand exceed supply. You have to either raise prices and lose some customers or hire more people to meet the demand. Or eventually things will not turn out well.



I think you’re wrong. Hp or high end audio passionates know that there’s any other comparable hp cable brand on the market. Enthusiasts love his work and if someone has a problem to wait for a new cable => Nobody‘s forced to buy Trevors nornes.


----------



## killaHz

Hey, the Solv X3 is listed as "22awg per R/L channel," whereas the other cables tend to be listed as "per polarity."

Is the Solv 4x22, or is it 4x25 (which is the same as 2x22)?


----------



## claud W

Nice photography Matt TCG!! The bottom, last one does not have a splitter. Is it a Draug 3?


----------



## fredfung28

I actually saw Draug 3 more than S3.. does anyone prefer Draug 3 more than s3? Thinking to purchase one to try as well.(This time will expect longer delivery time and no complain~)


----------



## interweb-tech

My collection leans toward Norne cables.

1. Volgard 
2. Silvergarde S2
3. Solvine
4. Draug3
5. Draug3
6. Custom build ("step up from the Draug 3")
7. Draug3 (2019 version tuned for HD800)


----------



## Viszla

No 8 Forza Audioworks?


----------



## TigzStudio

Phon@ix said:


> .





kefs said:


> Peace and love to you from across the pond @TigzStudio


 - will have an email for you soon Kef


Marco_tam said:


> .





Wes S said:


> !





thecrow said:


> Likewise to you too


 - have a tracking for you shortly buddy.


claud W said:


> .


 - last tracking coming for you very soon, thanks Claud!

Many thanks guys, I really appreciate the thoughts.  I count myself quite lucky to have such awesome folks as customers like you all.  



MattTCG said:


> I wanted to take few moments to discuss my journey with Trevor and Norne Audio, especially given the frustration by a few over the past few weeks.
> ]



Matt thank you again for taking the time to share your experience as well, it has been a pleasure having you as a customer all these years.  
Hard to believe how quick the time has gone by.  Can't believe I will be hitting the 10 year anniversary mark.  


Update for all:
I should actually have the backlog finally cleared out by mid to late next week, including (hopefully) all reterminations as well.  
For questions on ship time, tracking or for updates please email me, and feel free as always to bump your email as much as you like in my inbox.  My reply times should be same day and within hours
right now (M-S, 7am-8pm pst).  

As always I appreciate all the posts, support, thoughts and of course feedback for me.
I am always working to improve and make the experience the best I can.  Thankful for you all.


----------



## commtrd

Trevor, gentle reminder? Therium balanced with XLR for LCDi4?

Thanx
KC


----------



## claud W

*Those Draug 3s are something else. I have an HD 600 that is 25 years old if a day. I got my HD 600/650 Draug 3 today from Trevor and installed it and listened to some Maroon 5 on my Stratus CD system. I have never heard much bass on this headphone, but now I not only hear bass, but nicely defined bass with sweet highs. ITs a whole new headphone!!*


----------



## Wes S

claud W said:


> *Those Draug 3s are something else. I have an HD 600 that is 25 years old if a day. I got my HD 600/650 Draug 3 today from Trevor and installed it and listened to some Maroon 5 on my Stratus CD system. I have never heard much bass on this headphone, but now I not only hear bass, but nicely defined bass with sweet highs. ITs a whole new headphone!!*


Awesome stuff!


----------



## coolmilo (Aug 23, 2019)

I recently purchased my first Norne headphone cable from Trevor. I purchased a Silvergarde S3 cable for my Focal Stellia Headphones. I emailed Trevor to get the ball rolling and his recommendations with respect to the best cable for my Stellia were spot on. The cable is just beautiful, like a work of art. But wow oh wow, the cable has really improved my Stellia headphone in ever aspect. I would like to know the magic sauce he uses to build cables. Whatever it is, I am a believer now. The bass, which was already pretty good on the Stellia, is more accurate and detailed. The cable opened up the soundstage too making the closed back Stellia sound like an open back headphone. But the improvement that I am enjoying the most is the mids, especially vocals. It’s hard to describe, but vocals have such a sweet sound now. My favorite improvements overall are the increased soundstage and the sweet sounding vocals.


Trevor terminated my cable with a balanced 2.5 mm connector to use with my Astell & Kern Kann Cube. I mentioned this because Trevor also sells adaptors for this connector type including 3.5 mm and balanced XLR. My friend and I tested my Stellia with Trevor’s cable and the XLR adaptor on my friend’s new Benchmark HPA4 headphone amp. This is a magical pairing!

The first thing that I am going to do after the next time I buy a new headphone is contact Trevor.


----------



## commtrd

Hey Big T are you going to build me a new Therium balanced for my LCDi4? 

Thanks  -KC-


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

coolmilo said:


> I recently purchased my first Norne headphone cable from Trevor. I purchased a Silvergarde S3 cable for my Focal Stellia Headphones. I emailed Trevor to get the ball rolling and his recommendations with respect to the best cable for my Stellia were spot on. The cable is just beautiful, like a work of art. But wow oh wow, the cable has really improved my Stellia headphone in ever aspect. I would like to know the magic sauce he uses to build cables. Whatever it is, I am a believer now. The bass, which was already pretty good on the Stellia, is more accurate and detailed. The cable opened up the soundstage too making the closed back Stellia sound like an open back headphone. But the improvement that I am enjoying the most is the mids, especially vocals. It’s hard to describe, but vocals have such a sweet sound now. My favorite improvements overall are the increased soundstage and the sweet sounding vocals.
> 
> 
> Trevor terminated my cable with a balanced 2.5 mm connector to use with my Astell & Kern Kann Cube. I mentioned this because Trevor also sells adaptors for this connector type including 3.5 mm and balanced XLR. My friend and I tested my Stellia with Trevor’s cable and the XLR adaptor on my friend’s new Benchmark HPA4 headphone amp. This is a magical pairing!
> ...



Using Norne cable from Utopia to HPA4. Love it and set for a very long time.


----------



## Ruslanimus

Just received my another top cable for Focal Utopia.Its S3 8wire with two adapters 4pin Xlr-3.5mm and 4pin xlr-4.4mm.
Build quality is amazing,it is very beautiful and premium design.


----------



## Ruslanimus




----------



## Ruslanimus




----------



## Wes S

Ruslanimus said:


>


That is one unique looking cable!  I love that splitter!


----------



## killaHz

That just elevates the heatshrink-and-paracord aesthetic to an entirely new level. I only wish there were a way to convey what kind of sound you get with that sheer mass of silver.


----------



## audiofest2018 (Aug 29, 2019)

Got my 8-wire Silvergrade S3 (8x20 awg, equivalent 17 awg) for my ZMF Verite and LCD-4 today.  What can I say!?   The built quality of this cable is just flawless to me.  Trevor has done a great job again and I thank him for making this great cable and most importantly his great customer service as always.  Trevor has apologized to me couple times for the delay of this shipment but when I opened my package today...I knew it right away the wait is totally worth it! 

Just hook up this cable with my Verite HP,  the initial listening feedback I have for this cable is overwhelmn positive.  Compared to the previously ordered Silvergrade S3 4-wire cable,  the bass seems to be more punchy/dense and extended deeper perhaps.  Sound stage wise it might be slight better for 8-wire but it is really hard to tell.  Mid-range presentation is smooth and warm.  Treble is definitely not bright (which is to my personal taste) and still maintain the warm sound characteristic from Silvergrade S3 cable.  Also when I use the 8-wire cable the background is a bit darker than 4-wire as well.   In turn of details, there is definitely a bit more subtle details in 8-wire than 4-wire.  What I mean is that 8-wire seems to present these details effortless.

I know I still  need to give this cable a bit more time to burn-in but the initial experience is just great!  Overall I think 4-wire Silvergrade S3 cable is already a great cable and would definitely recommend it.  However if you are looking for a bit extra sound quality and willing to pay extra then go for the 8-wire Silvergrade S3 cable!


----------



## sahmen

audiofest2018 said:


> Got my 8-wire Silvergrade S3 (8x17 awg) for my ZMF Verite and LCD-4 today.  What can I say!?   The built quality of this cable is just flawless to me.  Trevor has done a great job again and I thank him for making this great cable and most importantly his great customer service as always.  Trevor has apologized to me couple times for the delay of this shipment but when I opened my package today...I knew it right away the wait is totally worth it!
> 
> Just hook up this cable with my Verite HP,  the initial listening feedback I have for this cable is overwhelmn positive.  Compared to the previously ordered Silvergrade S3 4-wire cable,  the bass seems to be more punchy/dense and extended deeper perhaps.  Sound stage wise it might be slight better for 8-wire but it is really hard to tell.  Mid-range presentation is smooth and warm.  Treble is definitely not bright (which is to my personal taste) and still maintain the warm sound characteristic from Silvergrade S3 cable.  Also when I use the 8-wire cable the background is a bit darker than 4-wire as well.   In turn of details, there is definitely a bit more subtle details in 8-wire than 4-wire.  What I mean is that 8-wire seems to present these details effortless.
> 
> I know I still  need to give this cable a bit more time to burn-in but the initial experience is just great!  Overall I think 4-wire Silvergrade S3 cable is already a great cable and would definitely recommend it.  However if you are looking for a bit extra sound quality and willing to pay extra then go for the 8-wire Silvergrade S3 cable!



Thanks for your enthusiastic report.  One question about the specs of the cable : Trevor mentioned an  8-wire Silvergarde S3-C (18awg cable) to me once in e-mail, but I do not recall him mentioning an 8-wire Silvergrade S3 (8x17 awg)... Do you know whether these are two entirely different cables or whether it might be the same cable being called by two different names?


----------



## audiofest2018

@sahmen, First of all let me clarify that the cable I have is a 8-wire, 8x20 awg equivalent to 17 awg cable not 8x17 awg.  My apology for the confusion.

I think S3 and S3-C are two different cables but I don't know for sure the exact differences.  If you check Norne website it has description of these two cables.  It seems like perhaps S3-C is a clear version with no textile deign while S3 is a "pure-textile" multi-core layered design based on the website.  S3 4-wire is 4x20 awg while S3-C is 4x21 awg.  I aim not much a spec guy so I cannot tell you what this difference mean.


----------



## Wes S

audiofest2018 said:


> @sahmen, First of all let me clarify that the cable I have is a 8-wire, 8x20 awg equivalent to 17 awg cable not 8x17 awg.  My apology for the confusion.
> 
> I think S3 and S3-C are two different cables but I don't know for sure the exact differences.  If you check Norne website it has description of these two cables.  It seems like perhaps S3-C is a clear version with no textile deign while S3 is a "pure-textile" multi-core layered design based on the website.  S3 4-wire is 4x20 awg while S3-C is 4x21 awg.  I aim not much a spec guy so I cannot tell you what this difference mean.


Always best to just email Trevor, for any questions like that.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Wes S

sahmen said:


> Thanks for your enthusiastic report.  One question about the specs of the cable : Trevor mentioned an  8-wire Silvergarde S3-C (18awg cable) to me once in e-mail, but I do not recall him mentioning an 8-wire Silvergrade S3 (8x17 awg)... Do you know whether these are two entirely different cables or whether it might be the same cable being called by two different names?


They are two different cables.


----------



## killaHz

There is no 8x17 cable. It's an 8x20 cable—which is equivalent to a 4x17 cable. (AWG number declines by three when cross-sectional area doubles.)


----------



## RubyTiger (Aug 29, 2019)

I have heard the D3 (a superb cable), but not the S3. Would the S3 be a next level cable for the hd800's? I know it may be like comparing apples to oranges, both cables being great in their own way, but can anyone elaborate on the differences?


----------



## sahmen

audiofest2018 said:


> @sahmen, First of all let me clarify that the cable I have is a 8-wire, 8x20 awg equivalent to 17 awg cable not 8x17 awg.  My apology for the confusion.
> 
> I think S3 and S3-C are two different cables but I don't know for sure the exact differences.  If you check Norne website it has description of these two cables.  It seems like perhaps S3-C is a clear version with no textile deign while S3 is a "pure-textile" multi-core layered design based on the website.  S3 4-wire is 4x20 awg while S3-C is 4x21 awg.  I aim not much a spec guy so I cannot tell you what this difference mean.



I have the S3 and I know it is different from the S3-C.  The main source of confusion was the specs of wire gauge and sizes, but you have clarified that. Thanks.


----------



## sahmen

Wes S said:


> Always best to just email Trevor, for any questions like that.  Hope that helps.



I did that already, and he has responded.


----------



## Transcendent Melody (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi all just wanted to share since Trevor mentioned that this colorway is new and that i manage to get my cable sleeves to be in a black gold with black silver colorway, splitter with a black base with gold flush inlay. He also mentioned that there is a new 4 pin xlr connector where it has a black carbon ring as seen above instead of the full metal one offered in the past. Trevor also made a matching adapter for a 4 pin xlr to a 2.5mm so that i can choose to move around the house( rarely but who knows) with the headphone if i wanted to. He also made the connectors to match the sleeves where the right connector is gold and left is silver.

The cable above is the silvergarde S3 in the 4 wire config. I just wanted to say that the cable looks absolutely stunning and the sounds matches the looks of the cable. Just wanted to thank Trevor once again for spending the time to make my cable dispite his family commitment. Look forward to more cables from you in the future


----------



## Wes S (Aug 30, 2019)

Transcendent Melody said:


> Hi all just wanted to share since Trevor mentioned that this colorway is new and that i manage to get my cable sleeves to be in a black gold with black silver colorway, splitter with a black base with gold flush inlay. He also mentioned that there is a new 4 pin xlr connector where it has a black carbon ring as seen above instead of the full metal one offered in the past. Trevor also made a matching adapter for a 4 pin xlr to a 2.5mm so that i can choose to move around the house( rarely but who knows) with the headphone if i wanted to. He also made the connectors to match the sleeves where the right connector is gold and left is silver.
> 
> The cable above is the silvergarde S3 in the 4 wire config. I just wanted to say that the cable looks absolutely stunning and the sounds matches the looks of the cable. Just wanted to thank Trevor once again for spending the time to make my cable dispite his family commitment. Look forward to more cables from you in the future


Nice one!  Thanks for sharing the pics of the new colors and hardware!  Those new colors go perfect with those cans.


----------



## pippen99

+1 on the new 4 pin XLR connector.  Received my reterminated Silvergarde S3 last week.  The new connector is much lighter.  Really nice!


----------



## killaHz

That new XLR: is that the "Peerless" version?


----------



## Transcendent Melody

Matthew420 said:


> That new XLR: is that the "Peerless" version?


Nope its not the peerless the peerless version is on the norne website. This is the new 4 pin xlr offered other than the older eidolic barrel. So this will be a new option open to buyers in the future.


----------



## Tybot

Recently received a beautiful extension/adapter from Trevor to match a custom Norne cable. Looks and sounds perfect. Thanks Trevor!


----------



## Roasty

I've not had this much fun unboxing in a long time. Very impressed. Am glad Trevor also included a piece of cloth in the box, to help wipe up the drool after seeing the cable..!

First time receiving a cable that has been delivered in a sealed static bag! Amazing! 

Silvergarde S3. Can't wait to try it out later tonight!


----------



## Wes S

Roasty said:


> I've not had this much fun unboxing in a long time. Very impressed. Am glad Trevor also included a piece of cloth in the box, to help wipe up the drool after seeing the cable..!
> 
> First time receiving a cable that has been delivered in a sealed static bag! Amazing!
> 
> Silvergarde S3. Can't wait to try it out later tonight!


Beautiful!  I have to say, it is about time that the stock Eidolic 4 pin xlr finish matches the 4 pin mini xlr finish!  Well done Eidolic.


----------



## commtrd

Damn but Trevor does some beautiful work...


----------



## RubyTiger

Yep, that's a good looking cable. Congrat's man.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Wes S said:


> Beautiful!  I have to say, it is about time that the stock Eidolic 4 pin xlr finish matches the 4 pin mini xlr finish!  Well done Eidolic.



Right?  I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## xSteves

I normally lurk around but I just had to post something to say thanks to Trevor. Just recently received my Silvergarde S3 cable with some matching Headthrone Adapters (photo courtesy of Trevor). Can't say enough about the build quality and look of them. Massive props to Trevor for getting me the new gold inlay splitter, gold ring option for the termination and for getting in the Black Gold sleeving so I could get the look I wanted!

All of my cables have been from Trevor and I know for sure that he'll take care you. 100% worth the wait.


----------



## nwavesailor (Sep 7, 2019)

Silvergarde S3 for Empy and Ether 2


----------



## nwavesailor




----------



## Wes S (Sep 7, 2019)

nwavesailor said:


>


Wow!  I bet that combo sings.  End game, that is it.


----------



## nwavesailor (Sep 7, 2019)

Wes S said:


> Wow!  I bet that combo sings.  End game, that is it.



I though the Empy was pretty sweet paired with the Liquid Platinum and top notch tubes (and it IS!) but GS-X the mini is stunning!


----------



## MattTCG

nwavesailor said:


> Silvergarde S3 for Empy and Ether 2



Never thought that I'd have cable envy...now I do.


----------



## claud W

Don't you just love cable porn?? When I get my S3 layered 8 wire, I will post a pic.


----------



## killaHz

So, that faceted XLR plug: is that an update to the standard connector, an update to the Peerless, or a third model?


----------



## nwavesailor (Sep 7, 2019)

Matthew420 said:


> So, that faceted XLR plug: is that an update to the standard connector, an update to the Peerless, or a third model?



I believe it may be the new Eidolic 4 pin standard connector.


----------



## Wes S (Sep 10, 2019)

I just scored an oldie but a goodie, Norne Therium iem cable!  This cable took my Lyra II, to another level of resolution and extension on both ends.    Just thought I would show some love, for the old stuff.


----------



## commtrd

My Therium cable still performs beautifully on my i4s, and just had Trevor build me a new S3 for the LCDi4. Should be here soon, now all I need is to get the new mini amp to drive them balanced. Can't wait to see how they scale with the new amp and the new S3 cable. I will take some images and post up when all arrives.


----------



## nwavesailor

I can't comment on the LCDi4 hp, but I am using the S3 with GS-X mini and Empy's.

I LIKE it................. a lot!!!!!!!!


----------



## commtrd

I have a new S3 balanced for LCD4z to use with the new GSX Mini if I ever get it. Got the notice to pay for it but no idea when it will ship.


----------



## nwavesailor

Patience, grasshopper!!!

It IS worth the wait....................


----------



## jermaink

After an inquiry about cables to Trevor 15 months ago and a long decision making process, I finally picked up my Silvergarde S3 this morning! Took some quick pics from my phone, but I can't wait to give them a proper audition.


----------



## Wes S

commtrd said:


> My Therium cable still performs beautifully on my i4s, and just had Trevor build me a new S3 for the LCDi4. Should be here soon, now all I need is to get the new mini amp to drive them balanced. Can't wait to see how they scale with the new amp and the new S3 cable. I will take some images and post up when all arrives.


It really is staggering, what Trevor's silver cables can do with iems and full sized headphones!  My Lyra II really went up a few notches, in all aspects of the sound.  I was looking for another iem, before I got the Therium, and now I am content.  I love Norne silver!   I can only imagine, what the S3 will do for your i4s. . .


----------



## Phon@ix

Wes S said:


> I just scored an oldie but a goodie, Norne Therium iem cable!  This cable took my Lyra II, to another level of resolution and extension on both ends.    Just thought I would show some love, for the old stuff.



Cool! Your experience makes me more curious how the ordered Silvergarde SX (20awg) will sound paired with my CA Jupiter ...


----------



## Wes S

Phon@ix said:


> Cool! Your experience makes me more curious how the ordered Silvergarde SX (20awg) will sound paired with my CA Jupiter ...


I bet that would be an insanely good pairing!  The Silvergarde SX, is my next iem cable, for sure.  My CA Lyra II, sound as good as my full sized cans now, and I am not kidding.


----------



## Wes S

jermaink said:


> After an inquiry about cables to Trevor 15 months ago and a long decision making process, I finally picked up my Silvergarde S3 this morning! Took some quick pics from my phone, but I can't wait to give them a proper audition.


Love that wood splitter!


----------



## kefs

Well i for one enjoy this thread, seeing so many happy people and i feel it's the only one on headfi without an element of rude negativity. Enjoy everyone, whatever you listen to, on whatever you listen to it with. If it makes you happy, then it is good !


----------



## commtrd

Yes it is all rainbows, unicorns and joining hands singing KumBaYa  =)

But seriously Trevor's cables are functional Art pieces and very much enjoyed by all according to general consensus. Currently have Solvine and Therium in service single ended, and S3 for i4 should be delivered around Friday I think. S3 for LCD4z delivered, awaiting new mini amp to use new cables balanced.


----------



## Roasty

Hey guys. Am thinking of an aftermarket cable for my newly acquired A12T. 

Has anyone received their norne silvergarde for ciem? And what sonic improvements did you guys get from that cable? 

So many aftermarket ciem cables available and some are just stupendously priced, costing as much and even more than the iem itself..


----------



## Wildcatsare1

MattTCG said:


> I wanted to take few moments to discuss my journey with Trevor and Norne Audio, especially given the frustration by a few over the past few weeks.
> 
> I've been buying cables from Trevor since the second year he was in business (Norse Audio), so about 10 years now. I've bought at least two dozen cables from him and various adapters and IC cables as well. Why so many? Because I've owned A LOT of headphones during my journey and every time I really like a headphone, I end up sending an email to Trevor asking for a Norne cable. At the end of this post I'll try to gather some of the older (and newer) Norne cables and link pics of them.
> 
> ...




Well said Matt, I’m in full agreement. I’ve been using Trevor’s cables on a multitude of different headphones, the Utopia, HD800, Audeze/ZMF, nd they are the best I’ve heard and each one is a unique gem. I’m using the S3 now on my ZMF Cans, and compared too their well designed and built Michanikós, it has better treble soundstage and tonality.


----------



## MattTCG

Boy, the s3 getting some serious props from people I trust. The s3 is officially on my wish list.


----------



## mxroadie (Sep 19, 2019)

Just received my Silvergarde SX and I want to share some pictures of this beauty. Trevor is truly a craftsman. This is with the Eidolic titanium 2.5mm jack and SXR splitter. 

Out of my Hidition NT6, the sound is more dynamic and fuller with a slight tinge of warmth. Despite notes being weightier, the sense of speed and instrument separation that the NT6 is known for is not compromised. If anything, details are easier to pick out and bass sounds more textured. Highs still retains the sparkle but seems more composed.


----------



## claud W

S3 layered 8 wire and HD 800S.


----------



## killaHz

Wow. That thing's like a boa constrictor.


----------



## commtrd

O.M.G. Combine a new S3 with a new GSX Mini amp behind a Hugo 2 dac and be prepared to go to the next level. Nicely enhanced air and timbre are the first and most immediate improved qualities and they are not un-substantial either. 
Just a beautiful listening experience; quite humbling to be able to listen in reverence to the vocals that fairly ring out and fade to blackness.. I find it challenging to come up with combinations of words to adequately describe this particular sonic bliss. 
I believe it could be said this is close to end-game but actually that matters not. The system has been totally transformed. WOW.


----------



## commtrd

Trevor thanks from the bottom of my heart. The cables are superb and just the perfect complement to the new amp. Just gorgeous...


----------



## LoryWiv

claud W said:


> S3 layered 8 wire and HD 800S.



Congrats, @claud W. Beautiful cable and photo. Can you offer any comment on sound quality difference between the 8-wire S3 and standard?


----------



## claud W

LoryWiv said:


> Congrats, @claud W. Beautiful cable and photo. Can you offer any comment on sound quality difference between the 8-wire S3 and standard?


No. the 4 wire is on my Verite and as you can see, the 8 wire is on my Semm HD 800S.


----------



## TheHighlander

commtrd said:


> O.M.G. Combine a new S3 with a new GSX Mini amp behind a Hugo 2 dac and be prepared to go to the next level. Nicely enhanced air and timbre are the first and most immediate improved qualities and they are not un-substantial either.
> Just a beautiful listening experience; quite humbling to be able to listen in reverence to the vocals that fairly ring out and fade to blackness.. I find it challenging to come up with combinations of words to adequately describe this particular sonic bliss.
> I believe it could be said this is close to end-game but actually that matters not. The system has been totally transformed. WOW.


Im interesting in S3 and probably monday my gsx mini arrive. Nice to know about the gsx mini sounding this good. Cant wait to reach norne and try maybe a S3 8 braid for my utopias. Want a specific mix of sleeves that is listed in the S3 page, but not available to choose when I try buy the cable. 8 wire just can be order by email, right? I email norne audio but didnt get an answer yet. Well have to wait for this email. In the meantime, just drooling in the photos of this thread. Cant wait.


----------



## commtrd

I wonder: how does Trevor get that wire thru that fabric sleeve? The S3 is so supple and flexible, it is just at another level. Oh and it sounds pretty good too.   =)


----------



## protoss

I just got my Norne Draug 3 cables. Excellent cables. 

Super light weight, flexible and looks stunning.


----------



## BananaOoyoo

Considering grabbing a Norne Audio cable - are there any wire discoloration issues with the non-sleeved cables?


----------



## protoss

BananaOoyoo said:


> Considering grabbing a Norne Audio cable - are there any wire discoloration issues with the non-sleeved cables?



The draug 2 cables is a no.
Just got the Draug 3 cable. Its most likey another no 

Great cables.

The biggest con is that you will touch it alot and look at it consistently. It gets annoying lol.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

protoss said:


> The draug 2 cables is a no.
> Just got the Draug 3 cable. Its most likey another no
> 
> Great cables.
> ...


Bin there done that   lol


----------



## commtrd

My Solvine SE cable is a silver-copper hybrid in clear and I call it my "sound pipe". Still looks as good as the day I received it. 

However now with a balanced amp and using S3, it is strikingly different in how much more supple and flexible cable with textile sleeve is.


----------



## protoss (Sep 22, 2019)

Just got around to take some pic of the Draug 3 cable. Amazing again  

I think my favorite thing about the cable is the look and lightness of it.


----------



## protoss

Here is a fun cable comparison. Just for fun. The Sennys cable is a disasters! 
Stax is tie, to being great with the Draug 3


----------



## interweb-tech

Silvergarde S3 sighting! Delivered today.


----------



## nwavesailor

interweb-tech said:


> Silvergarde S3 sighting! Delivered today.




NICE! It has a classy 'grey pin striped suit' look to it...............ALL business!!!


----------



## Marutks

I ordered Silvergarde S3 Clear.  What is wait time for this cable?


----------



## Thenewguy007

Probably a few months.


----------



## vonBaron

Anyone knows how Norne compares to Arctic Cables?


----------



## interweb-tech

Their pricing differences reflect the difference in materials, design, & construction. Arctic makes a nice relatively inexpensive cable that you will be satisfied with. Norne makes a cable you will be proud to own. They both make a quality product. Norne is just higher quality.


----------



## G0rt

These Norne thingies really are quite good, aren't they.


----------



## MattTCG

Nice! Draug3?


----------



## G0rt

MattTCG said:


> Nice! Draug3?



An older Draug 2, but very flavorful. An even older Reign 8 for LCD-3f.


----------



## MattTCG

^^ Older, but still looking really good.


----------



## G0rt

MattTCG said:


> ^^ Older, but still looking really good.



Really Really good, a perfect complement to my older (2015 Q4) LCD-3f, lighter and more flexible than the Black Dragon I'd been using, brighter and so apparently more detailed as well. For me, perfect.


----------



## Wes S

Hey fellow Norne fans!  I am happy to report, I just bought an amazing looking Draug 3.  Check out this beauty!  This cable should be a great compliment to my Silvergarde S(1).  Now I am set, owning a TOTL copper and a TOTL silver cable, for my ZMF's.


----------



## krakenkr

Have anyone had their cables reterminated by Norne Audio? How should I initiate the process and how long does it roughly take? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pippen99

I recently had my Silvergarde S3 reterminated to 4 pin XLR.  Best to contact Trevor through the Norne website.  My turnaround was approximately 3 weeks.
http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/index.php?route=information/contact


----------



## LoryWiv

krakenkr said:


> Have anyone had their cables reterminated by Norne Audio? How should I initiate the process and how long does it roughly take? Thanks in advance.


As an alternative to consider, Trevor also makes very high quality adapters, as he did for my S3 when I changed from a balanced XLR amp to single ended 6.3 headphone output jack. I am very happy with mine, he even matched it aesthetically to the original cable.


----------



## Richsvt

Got an early day off so sitting with a nice craft beer and some tunes:
M5S>Norne Therium 4-wire> Cypher Labs C6


----------



## krakenkr

LoryWiv said:


> As an alternative to consider, Trevor also makes very high quality adapters, as he did for my S3 when I changed from a balanced XLR amp to single ended 6.3 headphone output jack. I am very happy with mine, he even matched it aesthetically to the original cable.


Thanks for the reminder buddy! Unfortunately my re-termination required is on the headphone side  I will try to contact Trevor and see what he says. Thank you for the help!


----------



## mixman

krakenkr said:


> Thanks for the reminder buddy! Unfortunately my re-termination required is on the headphone side  I will try to contact Trevor and see what he says. Thank you for the help!


He makes those adapters also like from an Audeze connection to a Focal connection.


----------



## Wes S

Richsvt said:


> Got an early day off so sitting with a nice craft beer and some tunes:
> M5S>Norne Therium 4-wire> Cypher Labs C6


I have the exact same cable, connectors and all, and love it!


----------



## interweb-tech

krakenkr said:


> Thanks for the reminder buddy! Unfortunately my re-termination required is on the headphone side  I will try to contact Trevor and see what he says. Thank you for the help!



FYI you didn't mention the headphones you need to adapt to/from but if it MrSpeakers headphones to Audeze/ZMF cables, I have a pair of adapters for sale in the want ads.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-...mrspeakers-ultra-short-cable-adapters.908558/


----------



## Richsvt

Wes S said:


> I have the exact same cable, connectors and all, and love it!



I know...it is me you got it from. Glad you like it. Wonderful piece.


----------



## Wes S

Richsvt said:


> I know...it is me you got it from. Glad you like it. Wonderful piece.


Sorry man!  I did not realize, who I was replying to.   Thanks again for the great deal, by the way.


----------



## thecrow

krakenkr said:


> Have anyone had their cables reterminated by Norne Audio? How should I initiate the process and how long does it roughly take? Thanks in advance.


Like everything else it will depend how busy trevor is.....and Black Friday is not far away


----------



## krakenkr

interweb-tech said:


> FYI you didn't mention the headphones you need to adapt to/from but if it MrSpeakers headphones to Audeze/ZMF cables, I have a pair of adapters for sale in the want ads.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-...mrspeakers-ultra-short-cable-adapters.908558/


Hey, thanks a lot! But the connectors are not what I'm looking for. I emailed Trevor and he would do my retermination.


----------



## krakenkr

mixman said:


> He makes those adapters also like from an Audeze connection to a Focal connection.


Thanks for letting me know! My case is kinda unusual that the 3.5mm connectors on mine worked on focal elex but it doesn't work on my Z1R...I contacted the owner and he would be reterminating my connectors. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wes S

Wes S said:


> Hey fellow Norne fans!  I am happy to report, I just bought an amazing looking Draug 3.  Check out this beauty!  This cable should be a great compliment to my Silvergarde S(1).  Now I am set, owning a TOTL copper and a TOTL silver cable, for my ZMF's.


Took delivery of this beauty yesterday, and seeing it in person, this cable just screams quality.  Having it in hand, this is the most supple and microphonic free cable, I have ever held.  Also, for as much wire there is, it is super light.  I need more time to figure out the sonic benefits, but the bass is deep and tight and so far this is the most detailed copper cable I have heard yet, in a good way.  I feel like the stage has increased in width and depth as well.  The Draug 3 is a killer cable for sure.  Back to the music.


----------



## bearFNF

OK, just read a bunch of this thread and on Norne audio's site and looking at the Draug3 or Volsund for my HD800, but I emailed Trevor to get his feedback first.
should be joining this club soon.


----------



## Eaton Liu

I'm curious how Silvergarde 3 compare with Prion 4 since Peter admited he share the concept with Norne Audio in a interview. 
https://headfonics.com/2014/10/the-cook-of-cables-peter-breaking-bradstock-speaks/


----------



## fredfung28

Eaton Liu said:


> I'm curious how Silvergarde 3 compare with Prion 4 since Peter admited he share the concept with Norne Audio in a interview.
> https://headfonics.com/2014/10/the-cook-of-cables-peter-breaking-bradstock-speaks/


I have some info about this, Norne has different sound signature than prion 4 as the braiding should be different, also Trevor told me they have changed the raw material company to another one, so I don't think S3 will be similar to prion 4. My prion 4 is waiting for re terminate the plug to 4 pin xlr. So I still haven'y have the chance to compare both.. I've been very busy recently


----------



## pippen99

I hope to way in on this at some point when all my cables are back home together.  I sent out my Silvergarde S3 to be reterminated to 4 pin XLR and just as it came home I had to send out my Prion4 for repair of an intermittent left channel.  It should be home next week.  Today I took delivery of a new Silver Verite cable.  I will have a TOTL cable shootout soon.


----------



## Eaton Liu

pippen99 said:


> I hope to way in on this at some point when all my cables are back home together.  I sent out my Silvergarde S3 to be reterminated to 4 pin XLR and just as it came home I had to send out my Prion4 for repair of an intermittent left channel.  It should be home next week.  Today I took delivery of a new Silver Verite cable.  I will have a TOTL cable shootout soon.


I’m really excited to see your comparison!


----------



## Bonddam

nwavesailor said:


>


I have this same setup. But I don't have the cable yet, I just ordered it. Went with Draug 3.


----------



## nwavesailor

Bonddam said:


> I have this same setup. But I don't have the cable yet, I just ordered it. Went with Draug 3.



Yes, it is a very nice pairing. After adding the Norne S-3 cable and Qutest, I'm good.................at least for now!


----------



## drummerdimitri

Which Norne Audio cable would you recommend for my LCD-4z? 

I'm trying to "fix" them as I find them way too dark so trying to bump that 4.5 KHz region to give them some air.


----------



## Wes S (Oct 19, 2019)

drummerdimitri said:


> Which Norne Audio cable would you recommend for my LCD-4z?
> 
> I'm trying to "fix" them as I find them way too dark so trying to bump that 4.5 KHz region to give them some air.


I am sure there might be several Norne cables that will help you, and I will recommend the Draug 3.  The Draug 3, helped open up the sound and added a bit of air with my Aeolus, which are a warmer headphone.   With the Draug 3, the soundstage definitely got wider deeper, and airier, while the bass extension got tighter and deeper, as well.   Really a spectacular cable in the way it feels in hand, looks, and sounds.  The braiding on this cable is insane, and is dang near perfect on mine.  I imagine the labor is painstakingly intense, getting things so perfect, and for the money this cable, is an incredible deal.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Wes S said:


> I am sure there might be several Norne cables that will help you, and I will recommend the Draug 3.  The Draug 3, helped open up the sound and added a bit of air with my Aeolus, which are a warmer headphone.   With the Draug 3, the soundstage definitely got wider deeper, and airier, while the bass extension got tighter and deeper, as well.   Really a spectacular cable in the way it feels in hand, looks, and sounds.  The braiding on this cable is insane, and is dang near perfect on mine.  I imagine the labor is painstakingly intense, getting things so perfect, and for the money this cable, is an incredible deal.



I have to say the Draug series have insane braiding and comendable craftsmanship however it is a bit too cluttered for my taste visually.

Would like to take the Silvergarde S3 Clear road unless this combination is not recommended as it is the most aesthetically pleasing of them all in my opinion.

Also, looking for a cable to keep for long term use with various headphones (self re-terminating if required) as I see it as a long term investment and not just for my current headphone collection.


----------



## Wes S (Oct 19, 2019)

drummerdimitri said:


> I have to say the Draug series have insane braiding and comendable craftsmanship however it is a bit too cluttered for my taste visually.
> 
> Would like to take the Silvergarde S3 Clear road unless this combination is not recommended as it is the most aesthetically pleasing of them all in my opinion.
> 
> Also, looking for a cable to keep for long term use with various headphones (self re-terminating if required) as I see it as a long term investment and not just for my current headphone collection.


Silvergarde S3C, is the next cable I plan to buy, and totally agree with you about the looks on that one.  You are way braver than me, on doing the re-termination yourself.


----------



## Eaton Liu

drummerdimitri said:


> Which Norne Audio cable would you recommend for my LCD-4z?
> 
> I'm trying to "fix" them as I find them way too dark so trying to bump that 4.5 KHz region to give them some air.


I think there are some tuned version for specific headphone to maximize their synergy. You can ask Trevor if he have a cable for the 4z.


----------



## Roasty

Just received my Silvergarde SX. 4.4mm balanced plug, for use with a 64audio A12T. 

As usual, amazing build quality. The cord is so light. Although much thicker than the stock cord, it is however much easier to handle, and tangles less easily. No discomfort/pressure when hooked over the ear. It is so soft to the touch, and so flexible too, that it hangs easily over the ear without any use of a silicon guide/brace on the cable. Slider is nice and smooth too.

I am using it with an iBasso dx220 plus a brand new amp8 module. 

First impressions:
Super smooth up top. Zero grain zero sibilance. Honey smooth. But not lacking detail. Very clear crystal highs. 

A tremendous amount of bass. Very full sounding. Almost to the point of bloated. I hope this will calm down after some use. 

Mids have so much heft and body. Stock sounds thin and lean compared to this combo (I'm guessing amp8 has a part to play too).

If I had one word to describe it, "Lush". 

Totally does not conform to common conception that silver cables are lean/bright. 

Amazing cable. Trevor has a bit of trouble keeping up with orders, the wait was long, but damn...he makes hell of a cable..!




 

Compared to stock cable


----------



## Astral Abyss

@Roasty How long did your build take?


----------



## Roasty

Astral Abyss said:


> @Roasty How long did your build take?



I think the whole process took 6 weeks thereabouts.


----------



## Wes S (Oct 23, 2019)

Roasty said:


> Just received my Silvergarde SX. 4.4mm balanced plug, for use with a 64audio A12T.
> 
> As usual, amazing build quality. The cord is so light. Although much thicker than the stock cord, it is however much easier to handle, and tangles less easily. No discomfort/pressure when hooked over the ear. It is so soft to the touch, and so flexible too, that it hangs easily over the ear without any use of a silicon guide/brace on the cable. Slider is nice and smooth too.
> 
> ...


That's awesome looking!  I did not know, that the SX came braided like that?  In the website pictures, the wire is twisted, and I am curious if you special requested the braid?  It really is a totally different experience with Norne Silver, than what everyone thinks.  My full sized Silvergarde S1, definitely has the same effect, as what you are describing.  My Silvergarde S1, is my warmest cable, and I absolutely love that.


----------



## Roasty

Wes S said:


> That's awesome looking!  I did not know, that the SX came braided like that?  In the website pictures, the wire is twisted, and I am curious if you special requested the braid?  It really is a totally different experience with Norne Silver, than what everyone thinks.  My full sized Silvergarde S1, definitely has the same effect, as what you are describing.  My Silvergarde S1, is my warmest cable, and I absolutely love that.



Yes it is also definitely my warmest silver cable. Not sure what he did or how he did it, but it's pretty amazing to get such a lush full sound. I have a 4.4mm to 2.5mm adaptor so am going to try the dx220 with the amp1 module and see if the amp8 contributed much to the sound I'm getting now. 

I didn't request for a special braid. I think the SX comes like that now.


----------



## Wes S

Roasty said:


> Yes it is also definitely my warmest silver cable. Not sure what he did or how he did it, but it's pretty amazing to get such a lush full sound. I have a 4.4mm to 2.5mm adaptor so am going to try the dx220 with the amp1 module and see if the amp8 contributed much to the sound I'm getting now.
> 
> I didn't request for a special braid. I think the SX comes like that now.


Cool, Thanks!  I like the look of that braid, vs the older twist look.


----------



## Wes S

Roasty said:


> I think the whole process took 6 weeks thereabouts.


That is actually on the faster side of things, from what I have read, and not bad considering how popular his cables are.


----------



## pippen99

That is exactly right.  If you are considering ordering a cable and do not need the Black Friday discount I would order now.  The wait time after BF will probably be much longer.


Wes S said:


> That is actually on the faster side of things, from what I have read, and not bad considering how popular his cables are.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Roasty said:


> I think the whole process took 6 weeks thereabouts.



That's cool.  I was mostly just checking.  I've got a Draug3 being made.  Been about 8 weeks now.  I'm not in a rush.


----------



## nwavesailor

You have to be close to receiving your Draug3, AA.


----------



## koudairanger

anyone know how much time it's gonna take to get some 22AWG standard copper out of norne at this moment? get kinda itchy to solder some cable for myself for some fun.


----------



## Wes S

koudairanger said:


> anyone know how much time it's gonna take to get some 22AWG standard copper out of norne at this moment? get kinda itchy to solder some cable for myself for some fun.


He ships DIY stuff, within a couple of days, and the wire is top notch.  I bought some of the SPC, and it is beautiful wire.


----------



## koudairanger

Wes S said:


> He ships DIY stuff, within a couple of days, and the wire is top notch.  I bought some of the SPC, and it is beautiful wire.


Did you use them for IEM cable or headphones? Trying to make some iem stuff but afraid 22awg could be kinda sturdy.


----------



## Wes S

koudairanger said:


> Did you use them for IEM cable or headphones? Trying to make some iem stuff but afraid 22awg could be kinda sturdy.


It is actually kind of small for 22awg, and would totally work for iems.  When I first got it, I actually questioned whether it was really 22awg, but I trust Trevor.  The wire is so supple and light, it is very easy to manage.


----------



## koudairanger

Wes S said:


> It is actually kind of small for 22awg, and would totally work for iems.  When I first got it, I actually questioned whether it was really 22awg, but I trust Trevor.  The wire is so supple and light, it is very easy to manage.


Okay... Ordered some so I don't need to wait for dhc to ship that stuff...


----------



## Wes S

koudairanger said:


> Okay... Ordered some so I don't need to wait for dhc to ship that stuff...


I think you will be impressed with the quality.  However, be real careful tinning the tips, as the insulation shrinks back super fast, because of how soft and supple it is.  I highly recommend heatsinks.


----------



## EagleWings (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey guys, a friend of mine is travelling from the US to India in 2 weeks and I want to get these 2 adapters. Do you know if these are ready to ship or made to order?

http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...Kern-ak240-ak380-ak120-ak-240-380-120-adapter
http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...nch-connector-gold-plated-compact-right-angle


----------



## Wes S (Nov 6, 2019)

EagleWings said:


> Hey guys, a friend of mine is travelling from the US to India in 2 weeks and I want to get these 2 adapters. Do you know if these are ready to ship or made to order?
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...Kern-ak240-ak380-ak120-ak-240-380-120-adapter
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...nch-connector-gold-plated-compact-right-angle


I just bought the right angle one last week.  They are ready to ship, and already made.  I am using mine, and love how small and compact it is.  I am not sure about the 2.5mm to 4 pin balanced.


----------



## EagleWings

Wes S said:


> I just bought one last week.  They are ready to ship, and already made.



Awesome, thank you.


----------



## BananaOoyoo

Trevor seems kinda busy atm. Been trying to order a cable, but worried about turnaround time since responses have been a bit hit-or-miss.


----------



## Wes S

BananaOoyoo said:


> Trevor seems kinda busy atm. Been trying to order a cable, but worried about turnaround time since responses have been a bit hit-or-miss.


Unfortunately this is how it goes.  I would just continue to email, and he will get back to you eventually, and make things right.  I would get my order in now, before black Friday, as he will be swamped.


----------



## BananaOoyoo

Wes S said:


> Unfortunately this is how it goes.  I would just continue to email, and he will get back to you eventually, and make things right.  I would get my order in now, before black Friday, as he will be swamped.



Well, I first reached out a couple months ago. Took me a couple weeks to decide on what cable I wanted to get, but it's been frustrating getting things moving since then.

He's been really nice the whole way, and his cables look great, but at this point, it's just too much of a hassle.


----------



## killaHz

You can get things done right, get them done fast, get them done cheap. But only two—at most—at the same time. Trevor is unusual in this business for choosing the combination of right and cheap.


----------



## BananaOoyoo

Matthew420 said:


> You can get things done right, get them done fast, get them done cheap. But only two—at most—at the same time. Trevor is unusual in this business for choosing the combination of right and cheap.



Yeah, everything I've seen shows me that he wants to do things right, and he's been great about talking me through cables and options. Zero complaints there.

At some point though, I don't want to keep emailing over and over asking for a response... or sit around twiddling my thumbs waiting for one. If other obligations are keeping him occupied, I fully respect that. Just sucks that I couldn't get an order placed.


----------



## Wes S (Nov 6, 2019)

BananaOoyoo said:


> Yeah, everything I've seen shows me that he wants to do things right, and he's been great about talking me through cables and options. Zero complaints there.
> 
> At some point though, I don't want to keep emailing over and over asking for a response... or sit around twiddling my thumbs waiting for one. If other obligations are keeping him occupied, I fully respect that. Just sucks that I couldn't get an order placed.


Totally get that.  I have only bought DIY stuff from him, and purchased all my Norne cables in the secondary market, so I did not have to deal with the hassle.  I do want to buy a cable directly from him some day, but don't know if I could go through all that either.  I continuously check the classifieds throughout the day, looking for my next Norne cable.


----------



## koudairanger

BananaOoyoo said:


> Yeah, everything I've seen shows me that he wants to do things right, and he's been great about talking me through cables and options. Zero complaints there.
> 
> At some point though, I don't want to keep emailing over and over asking for a response... or sit around twiddling my thumbs waiting for one. If other obligations are keeping him occupied, I fully respect that. Just sucks that I couldn't get an order placed.


agreed, and despite the fact that they forgot to add litz cables to their website and I started to know they have eidolic 4.4 plug and litz cable after I received partial wrong item from them...


----------



## Wes S

At this point, all you have to do is read through this thread, and know it is what it is.  His cables are some of the best performing, and for the price they can't be beat.  The build quality is first rate, as well.

Norne cables rock!  Keep up the good work Trevor.


----------



## Bonddam

My Skruag took 2 1/2 weeks it should be here soon. Only slow up is the fires in Cali.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Bonddam said:


> My Skruag took 2 1/2 weeks it should be here soon. Only slow up is the fires in Cali.



2.5 weeks?  Is there a fast-pass I don't know about?


----------



## Wes S

Astral Abyss said:


> 2.5 weeks?  Is there a fast-pass I don't know about?


I was wondering the same thing!  That is the fastest I have heard.


----------



## killaHz

BananaOoyoo said:


> Yeah, everything I've seen shows me that he wants to do things right, and he's been great about talking me through cables and options. Zero complaints there.
> 
> At some point though, I don't want to keep emailing over and over asking for a response... or sit around twiddling my thumbs waiting for one. If other obligations are keeping him occupied, I fully respect that. Just sucks that I couldn't get an order placed.


I’ve been there.

My experience is that he’s fine with courteous nagging.


Bonddam said:


> My *Skruag* took 2 1/2 weeks it should be here soon. Only slow up is the fires in Cali.



What’s this?


----------



## Bonddam

Maybe he’s pulling my leg and mailed me some poop. Lol


----------



## Thenewguy007

BananaOoyoo said:


> Yeah, everything I've seen shows me that he wants to do things right, and he's been great about talking me through cables and options. Zero complaints there.
> 
> At some point though, I don't want to keep emailing over and over asking for a response... or sit around twiddling my thumbs waiting for one. If other obligations are keeping him occupied, I fully respect that. Just sucks that I couldn't get an order placed.



Yeah, you gotta keep emailing him. I'm sure his backlog is massive & I'm sure some emails just get lost from inactivity, but eventually he will get to the emails.


----------



## Wes S

To all!

The classifieds have been a gold mine, with cables lately.  I just scored another Draug 3, in perfect condition, and now I have the Draug 3 in SE and Balanced, so I can enjoy the Draug goodness on both my amps.    To those that are looking to buy a Norne cable, I highly suggest keeping an eye out, in the classifieds.  As I have said before, I would love to have Trevor make me a cable personally, but really don't mind getting killer deals on second hand ones.

Happy hunting!

Wes


----------



## Bonddam

My order never made it out of California. So the hell with it I just ended up ordering an xlr to 1/4 inch adapter. So by my calculations it will be on time. Worst was Ursine as that took 8 months, by the time it came I got into high end cables. I'm going to list cables I don't use.


----------



## thecrow

Bonddam said:


> My order never made it out of California. So the hell with it I just ended up ordering an xlr to 1/4 inch adapter. So by my calculations it will be on time. Worst was Ursine as that took 8 months, by the time it came I got into high end cables. I'm going to list cables I don't use.


You mean it was never posted?


----------



## Bonddam

oh it was posted through fedex but never picked up. I have tracking number. I guess Lucifer did a number on that state.


----------



## ksorota

Matthew420 said:


> I’ve been there.
> 
> My experience is that he’s fine with courteous nagging.
> 
> ...


It's a new series that adds a bit of silver to to the mix (volsund mix I think). I'm somewhere in the queue for one of these as well... Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Bonddam

The Skruag is the new series. It will add micro detail to help my Empyrean. I was originally going to get the Draug 3 but Trevor sold me on the Skruag.


----------



## Wes S

Bonddam said:


> The Skruag is the new series. It will add micro detail to help my Empyrean. I was originally going to get the Draug 3 but Trevor sold me on the Skruag.


Funny I thought the first time you wrote Skruag, that is was a typo.  Nice to see Trevor still improving on perfection.  Is the new Skraug or Skruag, a sleeved cable or clear?


----------



## nwavesailor (Nov 12, 2019)

delete please


----------



## Bonddam

Well my cables will be arriving Friday.


----------



## Wes S

Bonddam said:


> Well my cables will be arriving Friday.


Exciting times!  I will be getting my second Draug 3 tomorrow and am pretty excited myself.  Nothing better than hooking up a TOTL cable to your favorite pair of headphones.  I have to admit, I have become a cable addict.


----------



## nwavesailor

Wes S said:


> Exciting times!  I will be getting my second Draug 3 tomorrow and am pretty excited myself.  Nothing better than hooking up a TOTL cable to your favorite pair of headphones.  I have to admit, I have become a cable addict.



@Wes S, Cable Addict AND a Tube Addict???????????????

There's help for you, my friend. You just need to admit you have this DUAL addiction!!!!!!!


----------



## Wes S (Nov 13, 2019)

nwavesailor said:


> @Wes S, Cable Addict AND a Tube Addict???????????????
> 
> There's help for you, my friend. You just need to admit you have this DUAL addiction!!!!!!!


LOL!   My name is Wes and I am a tube and cable addict, and proud of it.


----------



## Bonddam

The Skruag is amazing cable. Using my Empyrean it just sounds all that. Build quality is really good.


----------



## Wes S (Nov 14, 2019)

Bonddam said:


> The Skruag is amazing cable. Using my Empyrean it just sounds all that. Build quality is really good.


Pics? Still curious if it is sleeved or clear?  Congrats by the way!  Also, when Trevor recommended the Skruag, over the Draug 3, what was the reason?  Curious is the Draug 3 is warmer, than the Skruag?


----------



## killaHz

Wes S said:


> Pics? Still curious if it is sleeved or clear?  Congrats by the way!


And what IS it?


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

Yes, pics please


----------



## Bonddam (Nov 14, 2019)

Here’s a picture. It’s hard to see but the gold pops out in person. Very soft with nice weight to it.


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

Looks good. Is it silver or copper based?


----------



## Wes S

Bonddam said:


> Here’s a picture. It’s hard to see but the gold pops out in person. Very soft with nice weight to it.


Nice!  All copper?


----------



## Bonddam

Trevor said in a email this is copper litz with a little silver. It's in between the Draug and solv. He's going to give me more details when he catches up.


----------



## Wes S

Bonddam said:


> Trevor said in a email this is copper litz with a little silver. It's in between the Draug and solv. He's going to give me more details when he catches up.


Thanks!


----------



## nwavesailor

Bonddam said:


> The Skruag is amazing cable. Using my Empyrean it just sounds all that. Build quality is really good.



AND you can use it with your ZMF Verite as well as any other mini XLR's!

Perhaps the Empy will now stay put???


----------



## Wes S (Nov 14, 2019)

My new Draug 3 is in the house!  This cable is a match made in heaven, with my Aeolus sound wise and looks.  Love me some cables!


----------



## Wes S (Nov 14, 2019)

Matches up with my BHC pretty good, too.   The Draug 3 is the sexiest looking cable ever made, and in person looks insane!


----------



## nwavesailor

Overheard at a group session:

"Hi..........my name is Wes.............. and I have a cable _and_ tube 'problem!' "

"But I can quit ANYTIME I want to"


----------



## Wes S

Hmm . . ."overheard at a group session"  So, you were there too?


----------



## nwavesailor

YUP!!!!!!!!!!!!

DOAH.................ya caught me! I'll see you there next week, Wes.


----------



## killaHz

Jeebus. A Crack through a Draug into an Aeolus. Is it warm enough yet?


----------



## Wes S (Nov 15, 2019)

Matthew420 said:


> Jeebus. A Crack through a Draug into an Aeolus. Is it warm enough yet?


Actually it's perfect!   Funny how good hearing works.  I do like it warm, wide, thick and resolving. . .  Have you actually heard this setup or a Draug 3?  Draug 3 is all copper, but does not slack at all when it comes to detail. clarity and soundstage, with killer bass.  What's not to love, if you are going for that natural "live" and organic sound?


----------



## Liu Junyuan

Wes S said:


> My new Draug 3 is in the house!  This cable is a match made in heaven, with my Aeolus sound wise and looks.  Love me some cables!



Nice cable. Everything matches. What wood on the Aeolus matches so nicely with the Draug 3? Is that sapele?


----------



## tim0chan

Liu Junyuan said:


> Nice cable. Everything matches. What wood on the Aeolus matches so nicely with the Draug 3? Is that sapele?


Looks to be the stock sapele


----------



## Wes S

Liu Junyuan said:


> Nice cable. Everything matches. What wood on the Aeolus matches so nicely with the Draug 3? Is that sapele?


Thanks!  This was my intention, and it came out nicely.  The Aeolus is in the stock Sapele, which just happens to be my favorite ZMF wood, as well.


----------



## Wes S (Nov 16, 2019)

GOT DRAUG?


----------



## syn959 (Nov 19, 2019)

Wes S said:


> Matches up with my BHC pretty good, too.   The Draug 3 is the sexiest looking cable ever made, and in person looks insane!




Nice! Still love my BHC with HD650 and Norne cables. Some days I wish I had stopped there before I went down the head-fi rabbit hole.


----------



## GU1DO

Any Black Friday discount ?


----------



## thecrow

Anyone had any correspondence with Trevor @TigzStudio recently?
As well as not having any response to an email i bumped a few times with him (re draug3 for hekse) he hasn't been here for a fortnight and not posted for a couple of months
I hope all is ok


re headphones:
for utopias has anyone had experience with more than one of Trevor's cables (eg silver and copper or einvaldi)?
I have always enjoyed and preferred Trevor's silver cables (s2 and draug silver) except for the hekse which was too much of a good thing re detail / top end
Hence wondering what might best suit the utopia from your experiences?
(will be using with auralic taurus mkii)

cheers


----------



## Wes S

thecrow said:


> Anyone had any correspondence with Trevor @TigzStudio recently?
> As well as not having any response to an email i bumped a few times with him (re draug3 for hekse) he hasn't been here for a fortnight and not posted for a couple of months
> I hope all is ok
> 
> ...


I was kinda wondering if all is ok too.  I always thought he had Black Friday sales, but seems there would have been some mention of it already?


----------



## Dan Lee

Hey guys I have been in contact with Trevor over the last week and all is well.  I just recieved my cable in the mail and it is better than I couldve hoped for.  I do know that the wild fire issues goin on where he was at ended up causing him some delays.


----------



## bearFNF

Dan Lee said:


> Hey guys I have been in contact with Trevor over the last week and all is well.  I just recieved my cable in the mail and it is better than I couldve hoped for.  I do know that the wild fire issues goin on where he was at ended up causing him some delays.


Good to hear, the last I emailed him was when I ordered on 10/10, been patiently waiting form my Draug3 and other items...


----------



## mixman

thecrow said:


> Anyone had any correspondence with Trevor @TigzStudio recently?
> As well as not having any response to an email i bumped a few times with him (re draug3 for hekse) he hasn't been here for a fortnight and not posted for a couple of months
> I hope all is ok
> 
> ...


Yeah he emailed me early this week. He owes me an order. I suppose he is trying to clear present orders and get ready for the BF rush too.


----------



## claud W

Anyone know anything about Norne Black Friday specials?????????


----------



## Wes S

claud W said:


> Anyone know anything about Norne Black Friday specials?????????


I have been wondering this myself.


----------



## claud W

Just heard from Trevor. There will be a banner with a code on the website. Same as last year, 20% discount. I am ordering two 4.4 balanced cables. One for my Senn HD 600/650s and one for my Oppo PM-3s for use with my DAPS and an iFi Zen DAC/Amp.


----------



## Wes S

claud W said:


> Just heard from Trevor. There will be a banner with a code on the website. Same as last year, 20% discount. I am ordering two 4.4 balanced cables. One for my Senn HD 600/650s and one for my Oppo PM-3s for use with my DAPS and an iFi Zen DAC/Amp.


Nice!  Time for some silver, for my new Noble K10U's.


----------



## Sage Encore

I spoke to him too, he was going thru a bout of food poisoning as well, coupled with bush fires and the BF sales, think he is a bit overwhelmed now. My adapter is on hold as well. He will be back.


----------



## Velozity

Black Friday deal is live!  Just placed an order for a new Draug 3 in the new clear / black sleeve with wood splitter to match my incoming Atticus.  Should be an awesome match.


----------



## claud W (Nov 29, 2019)

This morning, my Black Friday purchase was two Dragur Silver headphone cables with the 4.4 TRRS balanced connection for my Oppo PM-3 and my other Black Friday purchase on Ebay of Senn HD 660S headphones.
I could not find where you are supposed to put the discount code, so I put in comments when checking out.


----------



## MrPretty

claud W said:


> This morning, my Black Friday purchase was two Dragur Silver headphone cables with the 4.4 TRRS balanced connection for my Oppo PM-3 and my other Black Friday purchase on Ebay of Senn HD 660S headphones.
> I could not find where you are supposed to put the discount code, so I put in comments when checking out.



When you go to your cart, there is a selection to "Use Coupon Code"


----------



## claud W

Thank You, Mr.Pretty. I am sure Trevor will look after me since I have other orders pending and   that is just the kind of guy he is.


----------



## killaHz

Woo-hoo! Draug time!


----------



## Emmanuel Palmer

Does anyone have an idea if the silvergrade S3 -C (clear edition) equal the Silvergrade S3 in sound quality?


----------



## Phon@ix (Nov 30, 2019)

Got my Silvergarde SX (20awg new version) for my Campfire Audio Jupiter yesterday. First Impression after a 4h listening session: Great cable! It sounds like my Draug Silvers little brother. Very smooth, resolving and open without any harshness. Very pleasant!!!



 

 

 
Thx over the pond Trevor!


----------



## Wes S

Phon@ix said:


> Got my Silvergarde SX (20awg new version) for my Campfire Audio Jupiter yesterday. First Impression after a 4h listening session: Great cable! It sounds like my Draug Silvers little brother. Very smooth, resolving and open without any harshness. Very pleasant!!!
> 
> Thx over the pond Trevor!


Awesome cable and the exact one I want for my K10U!  Congrats


----------



## donato

Emmanuel Palmer said:


> Does anyone have an idea if the silvergrade S3 -C (clear edition) equal the Silvergrade S3 in sound quality?


Do a search on this.  I believe this has been discussed a bit.  S3-C has less silver content.  It depends what you're using it for, but theoretically, the S3 will be more resolving (assuming the rest of your chain is more resolving). 

I posted the below back in may regarding S3-C vs S3.



donato said:


> There is a difference in the gauge of the wire - 4x20awg vs 4x21awg which probably also accounts for the cost difference.  Trevor also said of the S3-C in an e-mail when I previously asked about the differences "It is smaller gauge and does not have all the benefits of the layered design with cotton layer and and cotton cores."  The "layered" cable is the S3.



It's been awhile since I've done a direct comparison (have to look to see if I did a full write up or not), but with my HEK V2, my preference was with the S3.  in the end, I've standardized on the S3 for everything.


----------



## claud W

Nice pics and that is what I use for my CA Andros.


----------



## MattTCG

Just loving the build quality and beautiful sound coming from my Draug 3. Trevor, you have once again exceeded my expectation!


----------



## claud W

Matt, isn't that a hella good copper cable?? I tested one for my Senn HD 800 then bought that one, one for my Senn HD 600 & 650 and one for my ZMFs.


----------



## MattTCG

^^ Yeah, it's about as good as it gets with pure copper. Just a very even and balanced signature with great tone.


----------



## Wes S

MattTCG said:


> Just loving the build quality and beautiful sound coming from my Draug 3. Trevor, you have once again exceeded my expectation!


I like the streamlined look without the big triangle splitter on that one, and it goes well with the HD650.  I love that cable with my ZMF’s, and now want it for my HD650.  I can only imagine how good it is with the HD650.


----------



## nwavesailor

Wes S said:


> I like the streamlined look without the big triangle splitter on that one, and it goes well with the HD650.  I love that cable with my ZMF’s, and now want it for my HD650.  I can only imagine how good it is with the HD650.



As you already have the Norne cable you really like, have you considered having Trevor make you an adapter to use with your HD650?


----------



## Wes S

nwavesailor said:


> As you already have the Norne cable you really like, have you considered having Trevor make you an adapter to use with your HD650?


I am not a fan of the added bulk and look of adapters, but appreciate the idea.  I also don't like changing cables that much, for fear of wearing out the sockets, on cables and expensive headphones. So, I typically have one cable for each headphone.  Thanks for the suggestion, though!


----------



## nwavesailor

Wes S said:


> I am not a fan of the added bulk and look of adapters, but appreciate the idea.  I also don't like changing cables that much, for fear of wearing out the sockets, on cables and expensive headphones. So, I typically have one cable for each headphone.  Thanks for the suggestion, though!



For you bigger $ hp( ZMF) I can see having a great dedicated cable. For the inexpensive HD650, and knowing how nice Trevor adapters are (BTW, they are not bulky) it seemed like a  good option for the your HD650. I doubt you would 'wear out the sockets'.   Having Norne cables you know Trevor uses good connectors. I don't follow the HD650........... so are the connectors on the HD650 inputs prone to failure? 

I seem to recall that you often (or always?) buy used Norne cables. I'm sure you'll find one here on HeadFi for the HD650.


----------



## Wes S

nwavesailor said:


> For you bigger $ hp( ZMF) I can see having a great dedicated cable. For the inexpensive HD650, and knowing how nice Trevor adapters are (BTW, they are not bulky) it seemed like a  good option for the your HD650. I doubt you would 'wear out the sockets'.   Having Norne cables you know Trevor uses good connectors. I don't follow the HD650........... so are the connectors on the HD650 inputs prone to failure?
> 
> I seem to recall that you often (or always?) buy used Norne cables. I'm sure you'll find one here on HeadFi for the HD650.


I am always in the hunt for one in the classifieds.


----------



## nwavesailor

Wes S said:


> I am always in the hunt for one in the classifieds.



When you are 'In the Norne Hunt' you _will_ find what are looking for!


----------



## LoryWiv

nwavesailor said:


> As you already have the Norne cable you really like, have you considered having Trevor make you an adapter to use with your HD650?



Trevors adapters are of very high quality. He matched one with same construction and sleeving as my Silvergarde S3 and it is flawless.


----------



## nwavesailor

LoryWiv said:


> Trevors adapters are of very high quality. He matched one with same construction and sleeving as my Silvergarde S3 and it is flawless.



Yep, flawless says it all!
Trevor's adapters are not 'bulky' (they are only a few inches long) and are as well made and beautiful as his cables.


----------



## Wes S

nwavesailor said:


> Yep, flawless says it all!
> Trevor's adapters are not 'bulky' (they are only a few inches long) and are as well made and beautiful as his cables.


Point made.  The adapters are small, and great.  I don't do adapters, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## thecrow (Dec 3, 2019)

I have found the adapters have been great and very cost effective and very handy when i bought the silver draug and volsund to see what headphones work best with which cables before settling down on my preferred combos and in turn later deciding to buy an extra cable or two

@TigzStudio Trevor I hope you have received my recent emails and you get a chance to reply soon, particularly on utopia options/recommendations - thanks
peter


----------



## nwavesailor

Wes S said:


> Point made.  The adapters are small, and great.  I don't do adapters, but thanks for the suggestion.



No adapters, no socket savers, got it!


----------



## TigzStudio

Sorry guys I have not posted on here in a little while, been pretty busy of course.  I chose this year to have a tamer Black Friday
so as not to overwhelm things with too much to handle.  But with any releases originally meant to be put up on Black Friday this year they will individually have the % off on them for a while when they do go live.  Thanks to everyone for the support this BF2k19. 



> @TigzStudio Trevor I hope you have received my recent emails and you get a chance to reply soon, particularly on utopia options/recommendations - thanks
> peter



I am checking now on any emails I have missed, other folks who feel I have missed your email please simply bump in my inbox.
You should see all these replies in the next few hours as I am sorting through it right now. 

I will do some catching up and read back on the thread to see if I have missed any questions as well. 

Thank you everyone for the great support.


----------



## thecrow

TigzStudio said:


> Sorry guys I have not posted on here in a little while, been pretty busy of course.  I chose this year to have a tamer Black Friday
> so as not to overwhelm things with too much to handle.  But with any releases originally meant to be put up on Black Friday this year they will individually have the % off on them for a while when they do go live.  Thanks to everyone for the support this BF2k19.
> 
> 
> ...


It’s great to hear / read from you again. 
I hope things are ok

and i await your response and views in the utopias


----------



## GU1DO (Dec 15, 2019)

*Edit ,, Norne site is Secure , there was  problem with my payment *
*Please ignore this post .. 16/12/2019*

Guys did anybody had a suspicious payment request on there visa cards  ?
yesterday i got a payment request on my visa for the same amount of my order with Norne before two weeks , problem is that no information on the request , but it was the same amount i paid to Norne for my cables in the Black Friday,, thankfully it is a prepaid Visa so i didnt loose any money , i tried to contact Norne but i got no response since yesterday , i hope it is a false alarm , hopfully the site is not hacked also hopefully he respond as soon as possible.


----------



## killaHz

If those two entries are caused by one person committing some sort of cybercrime, it doesn’t make any sense that the cybercrime in question would be a hack of Norne’s site. He doesn’t take credit cards. Paypal does.


----------



## TigzStudio (Dec 14, 2019)

GU1DO said:


> ..



Our site is not hacked just wanted to update you.
Your order was confirmed and should be shipping this week, and we do also use something called sitelock for our actual site currently before the new site launches in about a month.  Also paypal is quite secure, any transaction with paypal is in their secure interface outside of our site.  We also do not store any payment information of any kind in our databases.  This will change when the new site launches.

p.s. I did just send you an email as well.  Your tracking will be sent Sunday evening to Monday morning.  


update for all:

To everyone else I am working on reply to all emails and sending out as many tracking numbers as possible
this weekend.  Thank you to everyone for the patience as always.


----------



## Wes S

Just noticed a new iem cable on the site!  The Therium is back, and now there is a version 2, and it looks sexy as heck.  I own 2 of the original Therium's and love them.  The version 2 is my next cable.


----------



## felix3650

Wes S said:


> Just noticed a new iem cable on the site!  The Therium is back, and now there is a version 2, and it looks sexy as heck.  I own 2 of the original Therium's and love them.  The version 2 is my next cable.


Yep. It's a mix between some of the features of the Silvergarde SX and the original Therium.
What iems are you using it with? How does it compare?


----------



## GU1DO

TigzStudio said:


> Our site is not hacked just wanted to update you.
> Your order was confirmed and should be shipping this week, and we do also use something called sitelock for our actual site currently before the new site launches in about a month.  Also paypal is quite secure, any transaction with paypal is in their secure interface outside of our site.  We also do not store any payment information of any kind in our databases.  This will change when the new site launches.
> 
> p.s. I did just send you an email as well.  Your tracking will be sent Sunday evening to Monday morning.
> ...


I appreciate the response and the detailed reply in the email , now everything make sense,
Can't wait to try your cables 

Thank you and sorry for any concern i caused.


----------



## killaHz

What I don’t understand is how the Therium 2 can be a 24 AWG 4-wire cable, but only 22 in the 8-wire version.


----------



## G0rt

Matthew420 said:


> What I don’t understand is how the Therium 2 can be a 24 AWG 4-wire cable, but only 22 in the 8-wire version.



The lower the wire gauge #, the larger the wire diameter.


----------



## killaHz

G0rt said:


> The lower the wire gauge #, the larger the wire diameter.



Yes, but more specifically, a doubling in the cross-sectional area of a wire results in a THREE-point lowering of the AWG number. If the wires are 24 AWG, going to 8-wire should result in an aggregate 21 AWG, not 22.


----------



## G0rt

Matthew420 said:


> Yes, but more specifically, a doubling in the cross-sectional area of a wire results in a THREE-point lowering of the AWG number. If the wires are 24 AWG, going to 8-wire should result in an aggregate 21 AWG, not 22.



I don't know why this would be, but I wouldnt be surprised if litz scaled differently than conventional cable.


----------



## Ta6ypeTka

fredfung28 said:


> Lastly, I will complete <...> a review of S3- 8 wires, S3- 12 wires , dhc prion 4, Vertere HB double run and Jps superconductor( demo that has returned to the dealer)
> I hope this help to introduce more about norne audio to others as well I will post it to the susvara and abyss thread. My review won’t be very detail and in good vocabulary, but I hope it will help.
> 
> Thank you



Sorry if I missed, have you done this comparison already? I'm really looking forward reading it.
Now Im owning DHC Peptide Extreme, and Im super excited about this cable, but I believe, that the discussed cables my outperform my DHC PE. And this comparison will greatly help me with the choice since it will literally review all the cables I'm interested in (probably, except the Dana top cable, but there are many comparisons of it with Prion 4 in the threads, unlike 4 vs 8 vs 12 wires S3 vs Prion 4).


----------



## fredfung28

Ta6ypeTka said:


> Sorry if I missed, have you done this comparison already? I'm really looking forward reading it.
> Now Im owning DHC Peptide Extreme, and Im super excited about this cable, but I believe, that the discussed cables my outperform my DHC PE. And this comparison will greatly help me with the choice since it will literally review all the cables I'm interested in (probably, except the Dana top cable, but there are many comparisons of it with Prion 4 in the threads, unlike 4 vs 8 vs 12 wires S3 vs Prion 4).


My prion 4 is not in abyss plug which is hard to compare 
And s3-8 has not arrived yet so I don’t know

I owned dhc prion 4 but I sold it afterwards and changed to Vertere Hb double run

Comparing prion 4 with Vertere Hb, Vertere has better quality in bass and mid is sweeter with a little warmer sound than prion 4, you can see prion 4 as a good balance cable with less character. Soundstage of Vertere is better and micro dynamic and details are more with Vertere as well

afterward I got s3-4 and s3-12 and of course... s3-12 has a lot more details and it’s in the same level of prion 4 and Vertere.
Comparing with prion 4 in my memories, I think s3-12 has a bit darker high, more rounded mid, bass is not good as Vertere but quantity is a bit more

S3-12 has a very high level of details but it presents in a relax way, mid is more gentle than prion 4. I would say Trevor’s s3-12 is more refined in my opinion. However it’s not a ab comparison so I can’t say 

base on what I have, I think Vertere is better than prion4 and s3-12 archive the similar performance of Vertere in quality side.


----------



## Ta6ypeTka

fredfung28 said:


> base on what I have, I think Vertere is better than prion4 and s3-12 archive the similar performance of Vertere in quality side.



Many thanks!


----------



## killaHz

Got my Draug 3 yesterday. I already had a pretty nice cable that I DIYed with parts I got from Norne, but the paracord scraping against my clothes was interfering with my enjoyment thereof. I thought I’d be able to get something less stethoscopic, and better looking.

But it’s just a lot better. Looks killer, sounds great, and seems extremely durable.


----------



## Wes S (Dec 21, 2019)

Matthew420 said:


> Got my Draug 3 yesterday. I already had a pretty nice cable that I DIYed with parts I got from Norne, but the paracord scraping against my clothes was interfering with my enjoyment thereof. I thought I’d be able to get something less stethoscopic, and better looking.
> 
> But it’s just a lot better. Looks killer, sounds great, and seems extremely durable.


Congrats!  That is my favorite cable.  What headphone are you using it with?  I really think the Draug 3 is the sexiest looking cable out there, and sounds as good as it looks.  I have 1 on my Aeolus and 1 on my Ori, and they jive very well, with the ZMF house sound.


----------



## killaHz

Wes S said:


> Congrats!  That is my favorite cable.  What headphone are you using it with?  I really think the Draug 3 is the sexiest looking cable out there, and sounds as good as it looks.  I have 1 on my Aeolus and 1 on my Ori, and they jive very well, with the ZMF house sound.



I’m using it with the Ether C Flow. I got a monochrome black/grey color scheme to go with the carbon fiber cups. I’ll post some pictures later; it looks dope AF. I also love the texture of the braid to fidget with. Love everything about it, really.


----------



## killaHz

Pics, so I know it happened:


----------



## Dan Lee

Not really sure what Trevor's calling this one, but I got it a month or 2 ago and forgot to post a pic of it.  Truly beautiful to look at and sounds great while possessing a flexibility that makes absolutely not sense haha.  I think I may need to get a Draug 3 at some point as well though.  This one is pure silver and I'd like to be able to compare it to a nice high quality copper cable.
  
Just in case anyone wondered, that is the first CD or physical piece of music I have purchased in at least 10 years.  Tom Macdonald is the artist and that album is called Deathreats.  If your into hip hop/rap you should check him out.

The 2nd pic is the one Trevor took to send me.  As you can see he is far better at taking pictures of his works of art than I.


----------



## nwavesailor (Dec 21, 2019)

Nice looking Norne cable, Dan Lee!

I think I'll pass on the CD..............Just a wild guess............... but not quite classic Christmas  music???


----------



## Dan Lee

Thanks kind sir.  If you like Christmas music I would say your pass is likely a solid idea haha.


----------



## nwavesailor

Thanks for playing along with me, Dan!


----------



## Dan Lee

Haha any time my friend.


----------



## Wes S (Dec 22, 2019)

Dan Lee said:


> Not really sure what Trevor's calling this one, but I got it a month or 2 ago and forgot to post a pic of it.  Truly beautiful to look at and sounds great while possessing a flexibility that makes absolutely not sense haha.  I think I may need to get a Draug 3 at some point as well though.  This one is pure silver and I'd like to be able to compare it to a nice high quality copper cable.
> 
> Just in case anyone wondered, that is the first CD or physical piece of music I have purchased in at least 10 years.  Tom Macdonald is the artist and that album is called Deathreats.  If your into hip hop/rap you should check him out.
> 
> The 2nd pic is the one Trevor took to send me.  As you can see he is far better at taking pictures of his works of art than I.


Wow!  I prefer cables without sleeving, but man that looks awesome!  I would love to know the name and how it compares to his other cables.


----------



## Bluess

Anyone try Therium 2? I'm very interested but couldn't find any review for it


----------



## normie610

Bluess said:


> Anyone try Therium 2? I'm very interested but couldn't find any review for it



I did receive a cable from Trevor a couple of months back, he said it’s a new silver cable but he didn’t mention the name. I suspect it is the Therium 2. If yes, the sound character is more refined and smooth than Therium. Notes are more focused, but it is definitely warmer than the original Therium, to a point where my PP8VS and Tia Trio sound more analog than they were before. Perhaps due to a more pronounced sub-bass and bass impact (speed is definitely improved). It’s definitely a unique sounding silver cable, perhaps the warmest silver cable I’ve ever heard.


----------



## Wes S

normie610 said:


> I did receive a cable from Trevor a couple of months back, he said it’s a new silver cable but he didn’t mention the name. I suspect it is the Therium 2. If yes, the sound character is more refined and smooth than Therium. Notes are more focused, but it is definitely warmer than the original Therium, to a point where my PP8VS and Tia Trio sound more analog than they were before. Perhaps due to a more pronounced sub-bass and bass impact (speed is definitely improved). It’s definitely a unique sounding silver cable, perhaps the warmest silver cable I’ve ever heard.


Wow!  Warmer than the original Therium?  I own 2 Theriums and they are my warmest cables.


----------



## normie610

Wes S said:


> Wow!  Warmer than the original Therium?  I own 2 Theriums and they are my warmest cables.



If what I have is the Therium 2, then yes it's warmer.


----------



## Wes S

normie610 said:


> If what I have is the Therium 2, then yes it's warmer.


Cool and good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## felix3650

normie610 said:


> I did receive a cable from Trevor a couple of months back, he said it’s a new silver cable but he didn’t mention the name. I suspect it is the Therium 2. If yes, the sound character is more refined and smooth than Therium. Notes are more focused, but it is definitely warmer than the original Therium, to a point where my PP8VS and Tia Trio sound more analog than they were before. Perhaps due to a more pronounced sub-bass and bass impact (speed is definitely improved). It’s definitely a unique sounding silver cable, perhaps the warmest silver cable I’ve ever heard.


Is it a 4-wire or an 8-wire variant? I'm guessing the 8-wire should a little more heft to the sound


----------



## normie610

felix3650 said:


> Is it a 4-wire or an 8-wire variant? I'm guessing the 8-wire should a little more heft to the sound



It’s the 4 wire


----------



## felix3650

normie610 said:


> It’s the 4 wire


Nice! I was hoping for this reply


----------



## Bluess

normie610 said:


> I did receive a cable from Trevor a couple of months back, he said it’s a new silver cable but he didn’t mention the name. I suspect it is the Therium 2. If yes, the sound character is more refined and smooth than Therium. Notes are more focused, but it is definitely warmer than the original Therium, to a point where my PP8VS and Tia Trio sound more analog than they were before. Perhaps due to a more pronounced sub-bass and bass impact (speed is definitely improved). It’s definitely a unique sounding silver cable, perhaps the warmest silver cable I’ve ever heard.


Thanks, just placed an order for my noble m3, let's see how it turns out


----------



## nwavesailor

YIKES, I was just on the Noble site and they have a IEM for $3999!!!!!


----------



## Bluess

nwavesailor said:


> YIKES, I was just on the Noble site and they have a IEM for $3999!!!!!


Not much of a surprise, IEMs are usually overpriced.


----------



## nwavesailor

Like a lot of items, if you are not on the market for something the retail cost can be a surprise when you see it. 
I know people can't believe that I bought a Meze Empy for real $$$, so I shouldn't be surprised at the cost of any audio related shiny object!


----------



## Wes S

felix3650 said:


> Nice! I was hoping for this reply


I really want to hear that new Therium 2!  I love what Trevor can do with silver, and after using the Therium 1, for a good while now, it is really hard to go back to copper.  As a closet basshead, the few Norne silver cables I have tried really satisfy.


----------



## Wes S

nwavesailor said:


> YIKES, I was just on the Noble site and they have a IEM for $3999!!!!!


They make killer iems, and are worth every penny.  My K10U with the Therium, hooked up to my S10+, sound as good as my full sized setup, and I am not kidding.  iem's have come a long way, and it is nice to see Trevor giving us more iem cable options.


----------



## Ta6ypeTka

fredfung28 said:


> My prion 4 is not in abyss plug which is hard to compare
> And s3-8 has not arrived yet so I don’t know
> 
> I owned dhc prion 4 but I sold it afterwards and changed to Vertere Hb double run
> ...



If I ask you to compare s3-12 vs Vertere?


----------



## bearFNF

Sweet, looks like my Draug3 should be delivered tomorrow...


----------



## jb122

Has anyone tried a Norne silver cable and also a Lavricables / Toxic Cables / Forza Audioworks cable and can compare their sound quality? Any comparison between the sound quality of these cables would be really helpful. I've been considering buying a Norne cable and trying to choose between these options.


----------



## tim0chan

jb122 said:


> Has anyone tried a Norne silver cable and also a Lavricables / Toxic Cables / Forza Audioworks cable and can compare their sound quality? Any comparison between the sound quality of these cables would be really helpful. I've been considering buying a Norne cable and trying to choose between these options.


Since you're in the US I think you should go for norne, even if only to avoid custom charhes


----------



## nwavesailor

I don't think I have ever had or paid a 'customs charge' here in the US. Perhaps i have just been lucky? 
I did have a JDM 'Made in Japan' watch delivered Friday and no indication of custom duties so we'll see. I hope not to get dinged. 

It sure is a real cost in most EU countries when considering buying anything that is fairly costly with the added expense to local or national governments.


----------



## LoryWiv

jb122 said:


> Has anyone tried a Norne silver cable and also a Lavricables / Toxic Cables / Forza Audioworks cable and can compare their sound quality? Any comparison between the sound quality of these cables would be really helpful. I've been considering buying a Norne cable and trying to choose between these options.


I had a Forza hybrid cable, excellent value but upon upgrading to Norne S3 pure silver definitely find the latter to be superior in both build and sonic characteristics.


----------



## Wes S

LoryWiv said:


> I had a Forza hybrid cable, excellent value but upon upgrading to Norne S3 pure silver definitely find the latter to be superior in both build and sonic characteristics.


I have had the same experience, and concur.


----------



## Marutks

Do they sound different?   I can't hear any difference between Norne S3 and Verite stock cable.


----------



## Wes S

Marutks said:


> Do they sound different?   I can't hear any difference between Norne S3 and Verite stock cable.


What is your upstream gear?


----------



## Marutks

Wes S said:


> What is your upstream gear?



Monoprice THX 887 and Burson C3X


----------



## Wes S

Marutks said:


> Monoprice THX 887 and Burson C3X


Nice!  I would say, if you don't hear a difference with cables, then save yourself a bunch of money, and stick with the stock cable.


----------



## killaHz

Marutks said:


> Do they sound different?   I can't hear any difference between Norne S3 and Verite stock cable.





Wes S said:


> Nice!  I would say, if you don't hear a difference with cables, then save yourself a bunch of money, and stick with the stock cable.



Amen. I’m always stunned when I see people trying to teach themselves not to like the stuff they already use.


----------



## Dan Lee

Wes S said:


> Wow!  I prefer cables without sleeving, but man that looks awesome!  I would love to know the name and how it compares to his other cables.


Hey Wes I originally wanted one without sleeving too until Trevor sent me a pic of this one.  After that I was like "yup thats my cable."  As far as what Trevor is calling it I don't know.  I will have to let him answer that one.  I do love it though.  

I would also love to be able to comment as to how it compares with his others, but this is my first high quality cable so it may be a bit before I can make those comparrisons.


----------



## jb122

LoryWiv said:


> I had a Forza hybrid cable, excellent value but upon upgrading to Norne S3 pure silver definitely find the latter to be superior in both build and sonic characteristics.



Thank you. I think I will go with the Norne silver cable. Is there a difference in sound between 4 and 8 wires?


----------



## Marutks

What are sonic improvements of Norne S3 cable over Verite stock cable?


----------



## Wes S

Marutks said:


> What are sonic improvements of Norne S3 cable over Verite stock cable?


I have a different ZMF headphone, and a S1not a S3, but the difference I heard coming from stock ZMF cable, was deeper, stronger and tighter bass response, better resolution from top to bottom, and better treble extension without getting harsh at all.  Overall, a fuller sound with better resolution.  Everyone always talks about silver cables enhancing top end, but what they never mention is the increase in bass response as well.    Norne's silver cables have killer bass!


----------



## Marutks

I paid Trevor for XLR -> SE adapter.   Today I got a parcel from him.  The adapter is not there.

What should I do now?


----------



## killaHz

Marutks said:


> I paid Trevor for XLR -> SE adapter.   Today I got a parcel from him.  The adapter is not there.
> 
> What should I do now?



You should email Trevor.


----------



## Marutks

Also the cable has wrong XLR connectors.  Now I have very expensive but useless cable and no adapter!


----------



## Velozity

Marutks said:


> Also the cable has wrong XLR connectors.  Now I have very expensive but useless cable and no adapter!




I know you're probably pretty upset because you were anticipating using your new cable and now you can't, but I suggest you just send Trevor an email and a PM and sit back and wait for his reply.  I know it stings extra if you ordered from the UK but trust me, if he made a mistake I'm sure he will reconcile with you and you will be much more than satisfied in the end.  Trevor is a model of integrity when it comes to his business.  You will find this thread is filled with tons of support for him and Norne Audio, so complaining publicly here may make you feel better in the moment but in the end may come back to hurt your own reputation.  Just communicate with Norne privately and trust the returns process my friend.


----------



## killaHz

Yeah, it’s not just your typical “customer service is just good business.” Trevor takes it very seriously.


----------



## felix3650

Matthew420 said:


> Yeah, it’s not just your typical “customer service is just good business.” Trevor takes it very seriously.


Yup. Completely agree. I've known Trevor for quite a while now and he's never let down anyone!


----------



## KG Jag

Although not known for rapid or even timely delivery, Trevor takes a great deal of pride in his work.  Being fair with a customer is also a cornerstone of his approach to his business and craft.  He will go beyond "good customer service" to make it right.


----------



## Marutks

You are right.  It seems this will be sorted out quickly.


----------



## Marutks

I sent this cable back.    It looks great.


----------



## TigzStudio

Marutks said:


> Also the cable has wrong XLR connectors.



First off I do apologize for the adapter not being in the parcel, as mentioned in email the tracking for it will be sent separately to your email very soon.
I myself was disappointed that you received the Eidolic rhodium 4-pin mini-xlr for ZMF on your second cable instead of your desired Furutech rhodium 4-pin mini-xlr.  I fully understand that the length of the Furutech barrel
is your preference and need, thank you for the patience on this mini-xlr brand mixup.  As mentioned in the emails sent, it is being rectified as quickly as I can for you.  


to all: 

Thank you to everyone for the patience, I have been trying to get to email as quick as I can of course but have been replying a bit slower on this thread recently.
I will be checking back to see if there are any questions I missed on this thread and reply in PM.  

As always I appreciate the feedback and support here guys.  Finally will get some new stuff launched hopefully end of this week
and will be trying to keep things updated more frequently here in the thread as well.


----------



## Thenewguy007 (Jan 21, 2020)

Marutks said:


> You are right.  It seems this will be sorted out quickly.



That was quick! Usually Trevor takes his time with email replies 

BTW Trevor, any updates to the site revamp?


----------



## thecrow

TigzStudio said:


> First off I do apologize for the adapter not being in the parcel, as mentioned in email the tracking for it will be sent separately to your email very soon.
> I myself was disappointed that you received the Eidolic rhodium 4-pin mini-xlr for ZMF on your second cable instead of your desired Furutech rhodium 4-pin mini-xlr.  I fully understand that the length of the Furutech barrel
> is your preference and need, thank you for the patience on this mini-xlr brand mixup.  As mentioned in the emails sent, it is being rectified as quickly as I can for you.
> 
> ...


Hi trevor
When you get a chance you should a see a bump (send a few days ago) of my previous email

peter


----------



## Emmanuel Palmer

I have been tracking my cable from the US to Germany, unfortunately for me it showed item delivered today but nothing was delivered i have been home since this week because i underwent an operation for my foot and i have checked my neighbours from door to door and none received anything and there was no notification in my mailbox on where or whom it was left with. Am not happy at all and i dont know if anyone here has received a norne cable in Germany and got any advice?
Emmanuel Palmer


----------



## kumar402

Emmanuel Palmer said:


> I have been tracking my cable from the US to Germany, unfortunately for me it showed item delivered today but nothing was delivered i have been home since this week because i underwent an operation for my foot and i have checked my neighbours from door to door and none received anything and there was no notification in my mailbox on where or whom it was left with. Am not happy at all and i dont know if anyone here has received a norne cable in Germany and got any advice?
> Emmanuel Palmer


I would suggest to check with the postal department. They may be able to track it down for you in case they delivered it somewhere else by mistake or may be they wrongly updated the status and will correct it.


----------



## Emmanuel Palmer

kumar402 said:


> I would suggest to check with the postal department. They may be able to track it down for you in case they delivered it somewhere else by mistake or may be they wrongly updated the status and will correct it.


I contacted the postal department (usps) was not easy to reach them though since i was calling America from Germany and waiting time was 50 minutes before i was able to speak to an agent and at the end turned out they handed it over to the German post office who then handed it over to my local custom but without notifying me. Thanks a lot for your response.


----------



## TigzStudio

Emmanuel Palmer said:


> I have been tracking my cable from the US to Germany, unfortunately for me it showed item delivered today but nothing was delivered i have been home since this week because i underwent an operation for my foot and i have checked my neighbours from door to door and none received anything and there was no notification in my mailbox on where or whom it was left with. Am not happy at all and i dont know if anyone here has received a norne cable in Germany and got any advice?
> Emmanuel Palmer



Emmanuel,
I have replied to your email on this.  While the occurrence is extremely rare (based on shipping cables every day for 10 years, and many times to Germany with success), I will get you a proper resolution  as quick as I can certainly.  It would be your local post office near where you live that would have to be contacted first (the post office that is responsible for delivery to your street delivery route).  The parcel made it to Germany, past your customs and also to your local post office.  However as I mentioned in email I think it would be good to see if delivery happens in the coming couple of days, as I have seen incorrect delivery scan before.  Basically I have seen something say it delivered when it did not, and then it showed up the next day or two.  So after these options are exhausted and If the parcel is lost, obviously I will get you as quick of a resolution that I can and will be in contact with you promptly in email to resolve.  Nobody likes a parcel being lost or delivered incorrectly, especially after anticipating it, it is a real bummer and frustrating. But again do not worry, I will take care of you either way.


----------



## TigzStudio

thecrow said:


> Hi trevor
> When you get a chance you should a see a bump (send a few days ago) of my previous email
> 
> peter



Peter I am checking now and will follow with reply, apologies for missing it.


----------



## Ta6ypeTka

Hi, Trevor,

Are there any news about my request on 12-wire silvergate for MrSpeakers (I'm the one asking via emal)?


----------



## Emmanuel Palmer

TigzStudio said:


> Emmanuel,
> I have replied to your email on this.  While the occurrence is extremely rare (based on shipping cables every day for 10 years, and many times to Germany with success), I will get you a proper resolution  as quick as I can certainly.  It would be your local post office near where you live that would have to be contacted first (the post office that is responsible for delivery to your street delivery route).  The parcel made it to Germany, past your customs and also to your local post office.  However as I mentioned in email I think it would be good to see if delivery happens in the coming couple of days, as I have seen incorrect delivery scan before.  Basically I have seen something say it delivered when it did not, and then it showed up the next day or two.  So after these options are exhausted and If the parcel is lost, obviously I will get you as quick of a resolution that I can and will be in contact with you promptly in email to resolve.  Nobody likes a parcel being lost or delivered incorrectly, especially after anticipating it, it is a real bummer and frustrating. But again do not worry, I will take care of you either way.


Ya my local post office handed it over to the custom so i will have to pick it up from them and perhaps will first have to provide the receipt so i might end up paying some import and tax fees etc. Thanks for your reply and help I'd say not so many like you in this business.


----------



## KG Jag

The Draug 3SC Silver occ litz and Copper occ litz fusion headphone cable has been announced on the Norne site:

http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...cd-2-3-4-x-xc-elex-meze-empyrean-arya-sundara


----------



## Roasty

KG Jag said:


> The Draug 3SC Silver occ litz and Copper occ litz fusion headphone cable has been announced on the Norne site:
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...cd-2-3-4-x-xc-elex-meze-empyrean-arya-sundara



Need to email him for lengths longer than 6ft?

With this new cable, does the Silvergarde S3 still remain the flagship?


----------



## KG Jag

The new cable is mid line.


----------



## nico_g

Hello Trevor,
same question here : I sent you two emails and a MP.
Thanks in advance for your answer.
Nicolas


----------



## vonBaron

Draug3SC will be good paring with FInal D8000?
I wan't high freq to will be more plesant and soft.


----------



## 471724

Just curious. I ordered a Draug 3 for my Abyss back on Jan. 6. It's going on a month so far. What is the typical wait time now days, if anything could be considered typical?


----------



## KG Jag

You delivery time will depend of your specific order and how close your order is to the Black Friday sale (Trevor is probably still filling these orders).  My experienced and educated guess is at least two months and most likely 3 to 3 1/2 months after your fully paid order was received.  It could be even longer, but I suspect that the Draug 3 orders are usually easier to fill than many of the other cable options.


----------



## pippen99

KG Jag said:


> You delivery time will depend of your specific order and how close your order is to the Black Friday sale (Trevor is probably still filling these orders).  My experienced and educated guess is at least two months and most likely 3 to 3 1/2 months after your fully paid order was received.  It could be even longer, but I suspect that the Draug 3 orders are usually easier to fill than many of the other cable options.



The time frame sounds about right.  However when I ordered my Draug v2 long ago I was told(not by Trevor) that the Draug was the most labor intensive cable Trevor offered.


----------



## KG Jag (Feb 2, 2020)

My 9 foot Draug 3 ordered during the latest Black Friday sale was delivered in less than a month (although there was another special "rush" order also in play that took much longer than promised--but well worth the wait).  A specially tuned Draug 3 (say for the HD 800) may take longer than other Draug 3 orders.  Of course all single examples do not establish a trend or pattern, only a single data point.

What only Trevor can tell you (if he wishes) is his current stock of cables, materials & parts--and any likely delivery dates of same to him.


----------



## claud W (Feb 7, 2020)

For those interested in the Silvergarde S3, here is a picture of the 4 wire and the 8 wire so you can check out the thickness. Of course the 8 wire is not as supple as the 4 wire, but is not uncomfortable to use. I now have two 8 wires. One for my ZMF Verite and one for my Senn HD 800S.


----------



## Wes S

claud W said:


> For those interested in the Silvergarde S3, here is a picture of the 4 wire and the 8 wire so you can check out the thickness. Of course the 8 wire is not as supple as the 4 wire, but is not uncomfortable to use. I now have two 8 wires. One for my ZMF Verite and one for my Senn HD 800S.


Dang!  Those cables look awesome!  I can only imagine how incredible that 8 wire is.  Thanks for posting those pics.


----------



## Bluess

quadels said:


> Just curious. I ordered a Draug 3 for my Abyss back on Jan. 6. It's going on a month so far. What is the typical wait time now days, if anything could be considered typical?


I just received my IEM cable and it took 47 days, my last headphone cable took over a month.
You'll probably get it within a few more weeks I guess


----------



## Adnan Firoze

What is the usual turnaround time for Silvergarde IEM cable (2pin, 4.4mm)? I was planning on ordering one.


----------



## felix3650 (Feb 18, 2020)

Anyone heard from Trevor lately? Sent a couple emails last weekend but with no reply. He usually replies in max 1-2 days.


----------



## mixman

Yeah he is supposed to ship me some cables and I have not heard from him in a couple of weeks. I guess he is enjoying some personal time off?


----------



## claud W (Feb 18, 2020)

In my experience, Trevor has no usual turn around time. If you want a really good cable, just order and expect it around 3 months. You might get lucky and it arrives early. After a couple of months, send him a polite email. These are not instant gratification, but well worth the wait. When you get your cables you need to put at least 100 hours of break in on them. Listen to them for one or two songs, then feed them continuous music with IEMs connected.
I sent him an email last week too, with no response so far.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

I heard from Trevor on the afternoon of Feb. 14  he gave me a tracking number on the 2 iem cables he sent me


----------



## interweb-tech (Feb 19, 2020)

Headphones come and go (my latest below) but Norne cables are forever.


----------



## TigzStudio (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey guys,
I was actually out of office unexpectedly for a few days only this week.  I did not get any kind of vacation unfortunately, when your in a business like this it is quite rare to ever be able to take more than 3-4 days off, at least in my case it is.  I think the longest amount of time I have taken off in my 10 years has been about 5 days for personal time, but that is rare.  Everything is back on track currently, and actually by the end of next week I should have the backlog finally near its lowest level in a long while. 
This will equate to quicker ship times on most items, of course special circumstance or custom cables can take longer than others. 
The new releases coming will be able to ship quicker in normal lengths.  The new website launch will be up finally I hope in late March as well. 
I will PM those that say they have not got an email reply now and then followup in email with you today.
Thank you for the patience on any delayed replies this week.  I am still going through my inbox presently to catch up on any emails I missed or questions / quotes I missed. 

But email replies as of today should be same day, please feel free to bump your email in my inbox as well. 
There are a good number of tracking numbers going out to folks today and tomorrow. 

p.s.
Felix I will send you a reply today with your images. 
mixman will send a PM now to check


----------



## Marutks

I like S3C cable


----------



## claud W

Adnan Firoze said:


> What is the usual turnaround time for Silvergarde IEM cable (2pin, 4.4mm)? I was planning on ordering one.


I think I got mine in a month or a bit more.


----------



## tim0chan

Marutks said:


> I like S3C cable


What amp is that hooked up to?


----------



## Marutks

tim0chan said:


> What amp is that hooked up to?


T4 
http://www.beezar.com/pho-bzr/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=193


----------



## claud W

Today lovin Tidal Masters on Senn HD 800 with tuned Norne Draug 3 & balanced connection.Great cable that is cheap for what does for the HD 800s.


----------



## interweb-tech

claud W said:


> Today lovin Tidal Masters on Senn HD 800 with tuned Norne Draug 3 & balanced connection.Great cable that is cheap for what does for the HD 800s.



I love mine too!


----------



## MattTCG

Well, I have to say that Trevor has outdone himself. I honestly thought that he'd coaxed all the goodness he could get out of the Draug series with the Draug 3. But the recent addition of the Draug 3 SC (silver/copper 50/50 blend) is tremendously good. Silver platted copper has been the compromise if you want to get a taste of what silver can offer but at a lower price point than pure silver. This new Draug 3 SC is a much better solution and is now my favorite Norne cable. The balance of richness and clarity is just spot on. Tone is gorgeous. Trevor continues to modify the Draug geometry to get the most from this series of cables and this one is a stunner IMO. 

Also the outer sleeving on this cable is softer than ever before. This makes using the cable a pleasure to use. I really like how it lays on my desk however I need it to without ever curling up. Reminds me of a warm piece of liquorice. If you are in the market to upgrade your headphone cable, this one needs to be on your shortlist.


----------



## lator

MattTCG said:


> Silver platted copper has been the compromise if you want to get a taste of what silver can offer but at a lower price point than pure silver. This new Draug 3 SC is a much better solution and is now my favorite Norne cable. The balance of richness and clarity is just spot on. Tone is gorgeous.


Any thoughts vs. Silvergarde S3?


----------



## MattTCG

lator said:


> Any thoughts vs. Silvergarde S3?



The S3, sadly, is not in my budget. So I haven't heard it.


----------



## Clemmaster

Owning the Draug 3 SC, I concur with MattTCG!

It looks stunning with the Stellia, too!


----------



## thecrow (Mar 5, 2020)

MattTCG said:


> Well, I have to say that Trevor has outdone himself. I honestly thought that he'd coaxed all the goodness he could get out of the Draug series with the Draug 3. But the recent addition of the Draug 3 SC (silver/copper 50/50 blend) is tremendously good. Silver platted copper has been the compromise if you want to get a taste of what silver can offer but at a lower price point than pure silver. This new Draug 3 SC is a much better solution and is now my favorite Norne cable. The balance of richness and clarity is just spot on. Tone is gorgeous. Trevor continues to modify the Draug geometry to get the most from this series of cables and this one is a stunner IMO.
> 
> Also the outer sleeving on this cable is softer than ever before. This makes using the cable a pleasure to use. I really like how it lays on my desk however I need it to without ever curling up. Reminds me of a warm piece of liquorice. If you are in the market to upgrade your headphone cable, this one needs to be on your shortlist.


Any comparisons (even if vaguely from the post) relative to other Trevor hybrids? Eg solv x3 (which i have found to be great bang for buck) or arcane (which i found to be a fun full detailed sound)


----------



## Wes S

Clemmaster said:


> Owning the Draug 3 SC, I concur with MattTCG!
> 
> It looks stunning with the Stellia, too!


You guys are making my normal Draug 3 nervous, about getting replaced soon.


----------



## felix3650

MattTCG said:


> Well, I have to say that Trevor has outdone himself. I honestly thought that he'd coaxed all the goodness he could get out of the Draug series with the Draug 3. But the recent addition of the Draug 3 SC (silver/copper 50/50 blend) is tremendously good. Silver platted copper has been the compromise if you want to get a taste of what silver can offer but at a lower price point than pure silver. This new Draug 3 SC is a much better solution and is now my favorite Norne cable. The balance of richness and clarity is just spot on. Tone is gorgeous. Trevor continues to modify the Draug geometry to get the most from this series of cables and this one is a stunner IMO.
> 
> Also the outer sleeving on this cable is softer than ever before. This makes using the cable a pleasure to use. I really like how it lays on my desk however I need it to without ever curling up. Reminds me of a warm piece of liquorice. If you are in the market to upgrade your headphone cable, this one needs to be on your shortlist.


Very nice cable Matt. Seems like you prefer the splitter-less version too


----------



## BringingthePhunk

Just throwing in my two cents with my experience with Norne Audio.

I recently got my first pair of IEMs. I was recommended Norne audio for some aftermarket cables, so I emailed Trevor, asking for his recommendations on what I should get to pair with my new IEMs. He was gracious (and patient) to answer my novice questions, and recommended me a very nice set of cables. It took a long time for him to actually ship them to me, but eventually they arrived. Unfortunately, there was a connection issue with the cables, as one side would constantly cut out, where the stock cables never had that issue. I contact Trevor about this, and he was gracious enough to replace them free of charge. The new cables worked perfectly. However, I had to remind him a few times until finally he sent it. 

I don't write this to denigrate him or to dissuade anyone from utilizing his services. I can only imagine it's because his operation is very small (maybe even a one-man show). That said, shop with Norne with confidence, because he'll do what it takes to make it right, even if it takes awhile to get there. Very pleased with my cables, in the end.


----------



## mixman

How is everyone like the sound of your Draug 3 SC cables? How do they sound in comparison to the pure silver cables?


----------



## felix3650

I might have the chance to compare the Draug 3SC to the Silvergarde S3 with my Auteur. Just waiting for Trevor's reply and I'll report back in case 
@TigzStudio


----------



## donpablo

Hello.
Anyone tried NorneAudio cables with Audioquest Nighthawk/Nightowl? I am very interested in results.

Thanks.


----------



## lator

Just wanted to share my positive experience with Norne Audio. Ordered Silvergarde S3 February 25th, parcel was shipped March 2nd and arrived in Finland March 6th. Trevor kept me updated along the way with confirmation of custom splitter choice, accurate shipping estimate and tracking information after shipping. Me and my Ether Flows couldn't be happier! Now Dan has to work his magic and produce Ether 3 with cost no object mentality and take my money


----------



## mixman

lator said:


> Just wanted to share my positive experience with Norne Audio. Ordered Silvergarde S3 February 25th, parcel was shipped March 2nd and arrived in Finland March 6th. Trevor kept me updated along the way with confirmation of custom splitter choice, accurate shipping estimate and tracking information after shipping. Me and my Ether Flows couldn't be happier! Now Dan has to work his magic and produce Ether 3 with cost no object mentality and take my money



Wow, how much extra did you have to pay to get that fast of a delivery?


----------



## lator

mixman said:


> Wow, how much extra did you have to pay to get that fast of a delivery?


I had to pay extra to Finnish government but I doubt Trevor will see any of that money


----------



## gnahra

Hi gang, I'm a bit new to the aftermarket cable world, and came across Norne and very interested in Trevor's work.
Quick question for the forum - knowing that I use exclusively IEMs, any thoughts on whether 8-braid sounds good enough to compensate for the extra bulk?  Maybe 60% of the time I am not stationary and so mobility is something I need to consider.
Thanks very much.


----------



## felix3650

gnahra said:


> Hi gang, I'm a bit new to the aftermarket cable world, and came across Norne and very interested in Trevor's work.
> Quick question for the forum - knowing that I use exclusively IEMs, any thoughts on whether 8-braid sounds good enough to compensate for the extra bulk?  Maybe 60% of the time I am not stationary and so mobility is something I need to consider.
> Thanks very much.


From some friend's experience (and some mine), the 8 wire variants feel around 10-15% better to the already totl performance of Trevor's cables. I personally would go with a 4 wire cable seeing as the 8 wire cable my iem (ISN H40) came with makes itself felt (a bit stiff and heavy and not as flexible as Trevor's cables). 
Drop Trevor a message. He can surely help you out


----------



## lator

Forgot to add picture of the happy couple.


----------



## Marutks

gnahra said:


> 8-braid sounds good enough



I am sceptical about sound improvements.  All headphone cables sound the same to me.


----------



## Wes S

Marutks said:


> I am sceptical about sound improvements.  All headphone cables sound the same to me.


You are in the wrong thread, if that is the case.


----------



## johnzz4

Marutks said:


> I am sceptical about sound improvements.  All headphone cables sound the same to me.


I wish you could stop by and listen to my DHC Prion 4 and the Norne Draug Silver in my system,  The difference is apparent, and I much prefer the Draug in my system.


----------



## Viper Necklampy (Mar 19, 2020)

johnzz4 said:


> I wish you could stop by and listen to my DHC Prion 4 and the Norne Draug Silver in my system,  The difference is apparent, and I much prefer the Draug in my system.


Wow?!
It kick-off a cables priced 4x more?
I do Wonder. No. I do think i need Silvergarde S3 and no look back, no matter what. 
If Raal Sr1a will need very very thick cable with speaker amps then, if i'll get that headphone, i think maybe i would need to upgrade to more 4 wire, total of 8 wires, heavy thick. I'm talking with Trevor. He might be very busy, because i'm bumping emails by days but no response


----------



## darmccombs

Viper Necklampy said:


> I'm talking with Trevor. He might be very busy, because i'm bumping emails by days but no response


Yeah, I'm trying to get info on which cable to order for my setup and the emails stopped also.  It sounds like email replies were spotty before the corona situation.  I'm sure the coronavirus stuff isn't helping.  Most folks lives are disrupted a bit right now, and some things are going to take longer than usual.


----------



## gnahra

darmccombs said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to get info on which cable to order for my setup and the emails stopped also.  It sounds like email replies were spotty before the corona situation.  I'm sure the coronavirus stuff isn't helping.  Most folks lives are disrupted a bit right now, and some things are going to take longer than usual.


For what it's worth, I heard back from him last night, roughly 15 hours after I had emailed him...so, he is responding/active but as you said patience is order given the circumstances.  thanks


----------



## darmccombs (Mar 19, 2020)

gnahra said:


> For what it's worth, I heard back from him last night, roughly 15 hours after I had emailed him...so, he is responding/active but as you said patience is order given the circumstances.  thanks


Well, he may be answering emails in reverse order then.  LOL    I emailed him on Monday...

It is giving me time to rethink things, which may be good.  If I take the money I was going to spend on a pricey cable, and sell my current my Z7m2 headphones, I can get into a better set of headphones.  Folks say upgrading the headphone is better than cable upgrades improvement anyway.

Or I could just take the cable money and buy toilet paper instead.  LOL


----------



## NYanakiev

I recently bought a new pair of Focal’s Utopia and started looking around for a cable upgrade. Has anyone used the Draugur Silver with these headphones?

I am also considering the Danacable Lazuli Reference. Cheers!


----------



## Chronnoisseur

Need a new cable for my HE6se headphones and the Norne cables are ones I am considering.  Also thinking about DHC.  I was wondering if I would notice a difference in the Draug 3 vs the Volsund.  Which cable would be better if I wanted the best bass from the HE6se?  Thanks


----------



## scottcw

johnzz4 said:


> I wish you could stop by and listen to my DHC Prion 4 and the Norne Draug Silver in my system,  The difference is apparent, and I much prefer the Draug in my system.



While trying to describe audio is like dancing about architecture, or something like that, could you describe the apparent differences and why you prefer the Draug?

I have a Draug 3 copper that I love with my LCD-2.2s. I am considering another Norne cable for a pair of LCD-2.1s that will be delivered tomorrow.

You also might want to update your signature.


----------



## thecrow

scottcw said:


> While trying to describe audio is like dancing about architecture, or something like that, could you describe the apparent differences and why you prefer the Draug?
> 
> I have a Draug 3 copper that I love with my LCD-2.2s. I am considering another Norne cable for a pair of LCD-2.1s that will be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> You also might want to update your signature.


If looking for non expensive cables (or something like that) i really enjoyed my solv x3 with my lcd2. Great value. 

preferred it more than my volsund for my lcd2


----------



## mixman

Has anyone tried the Draug 3SC, if so how are they? Do they compare to the silver cables?


----------



## Phon@ix

NYanakiev said:


> I recently bought a new pair of Focal’s Utopia and started looking around for a cable upgrade. Has anyone used the Draugur Silver with these headphones?
> 
> I am also considering the Danacable Lazuli Reference. Cheers!



Check with Trevor for a Draug Silver. It’s a beast of a cable. I’m waiting for my Utopia and as soon as I found a solid adapter LCD3 to Utopia for my LCD-Draug Silver Cable I will report about Utopia + Draug Silver-combo. 

BTW: Has anyone tested Utopia+Draug Silver yet?


----------



## thecrow

Phon@ix said:


> BTW: Has anyone tested Utopia+Draug Silver yet?


not yet. But hopefully soon


----------



## claud W

Has anyone heard from Trevor this week? Its been a while since he has posted.


----------



## felix3650

claud W said:


> Has anyone heard from Trevor this week? Its been a while since he has posted.


He's probably busy with something @TigzStudio


----------



## darmccombs

I sent him an email on March 20, asking him to send me an invoice so I could buy a cable we had discussed.  I never heard back.

Another member here PM'd me around March 27 asking about him.  Apparently, his emails weren't being answered either.

Looking through the thread, you can see periods where he doesn't reply to folks, so it's hard to say if this is just another bad customer service period, or whether he (or his family) got this virus.  I hope it's the former.


----------



## ksorota

I heard from Trevor last week. At that point he was doing well.

He is working to catch up on all his current orders and was hoping to get their some time this week.

His cables are definitely worth the wait, even if sometimes it’s longer than you would like. Tough to be a small operation with international interest and limited resources!

Best,


----------



## claud W

Having talked to Alex at Wywires and Trevor by email, I know that as a result of the Covid crisis, they are not shipping orders when they have finished. The less visits from the shipping person the better. They are waiting for several shipments to be ready before they ship.


----------



## Velozity (Apr 11, 2020)

claud W said:


> Has anyone heard from Trevor this week? Its been a while since he has posted.




I've exchanged several emails with him over the last same amount of days and placed an order for a new cable.  He's around, just maybe not posting here much.


----------



## Viper Necklampy

Guys he is probably very busy, running up for making cables and lot of emails. Let play some love for the great work he is doing, for his superb customer service and cables, even if sometimes slow to response, maybe because he does all this by his own


----------



## claud W

Viper Necklampy said:


> Guys he is probably very busy, running up for making cables and lot of emails. Let play some love for the great work he is doing, for his superb customer service and cables, even if sometimes slow to response, maybe because he does all this by his own


Heard from Trevor over night. He is just working to get caught up with his orders. and emails


----------



## TigzStudio

Hey guys,

Sorry for the long reply here on the forums and I hope everyone is staying safe during these unprecedented times we are in. 

Just a quick update below before I do a more in depth one.  I will read back through the thread to answer any questions as well.  

First off my business is still running normally production wise, we are online sales only with a private workshop doing builds.  So my particular business is a bit more suited
for this kind of situation fortunately.  Demand has also increased a bit in recent times.  So some preorder (out of stock) type cables could take a little longer than normal, but I still have plenty of in stock series.  I have had a few emails wondering if I am closed, etc.  Certainly the question is understandable in these times, but I am not closed, all is well on that front here.

The only impact is that we are doing less frequent physical drop offs (on purpose).  What this means is that we wait for about 15+ cable/adapter builds to complete before having a shipment dropped at FedEx, etc.  This means in some cases when someone gets a tracking number it may not actually update for a few days, or if the timing is right it would update sooner.  But again production volume is still the same as before. 

Some communications were slower in the past couple of weeks for a variety of reasons, but this week I should be caught up on everything. 
My email reply is expected to be back to same day all this week, and I will run a check to see which emails I might have missed.  With that
said please just bump your email in my inbox if you did not have a reply within 24-36 hours. 

Thank you for the patience with the slower email for a few folks in the recent week, again please email me to check on status (or bump your email if needed). 

There will be two bigger drop offs happening this week and hopefully that takes care of a lot of folks who were checking for updates.

As always thank you for the great support and patience, please stay safe!

Kind Regards,

Trevor


----------



## Velozity

TigzStudio said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry for the long reply here on the forums and I hope everyone is staying safe during these unprecedented times we are in.
> 
> ...





Keep on doing your thing, Trevor.  Thanks for the update.  I think most of us get it!  Especially those of us that are existing customers of yours.  Stay safe, stay healthy, stay sane!
Mike


----------



## scottcw

I received a Draug 3SC (silver and copper) from Trevor on Friday. Compared to the all copper Draug 3, the 3SC is better damped. This translates to less "overhang", which I equate to a speaker that stops moving when signal stops. I play guitar and I actually prefer an undamped speaker in my amps. But I like it in headphones. Bass lines specifically are cleaner and easier to follow.

Another benefit is that instruments in different frequencies don't interfere with each other. Each voice and instrument stays exactly where it should be without spilling over. At first I thought this was more space or air between voices and instruments, but more space infers that things moved in the soundstage. That's not what I am hearing. The spacing is the same, just that the damping is allowing me to hear better separation. A good analogy is a picture or video that goes from slightly out of focus to perfect focus. The images are still in the same place, but they are better defined within that space.


----------



## claud W

scottcw said:


> I received a Draug 3SC (silver and copper) from Trevor on Friday. Compared to the all copper Draug 3, the 3SC is better damped. This translates to less "overhang", which I equate to a speaker that stops moving when signal stops. I play guitar and I actually prefer an undamped speaker in my amps. But I like it in headphones. Bass lines specifically are cleaner and easier to follow.
> 
> Another benefit is that instruments in different frequencies don't interfere with each other. Each voice and instrument stays exactly where it should be without spilling over. At first I thought this was more space or air between voices and instruments, but more space infers that things moved in the soundstage. That's not what I am hearing. The spacing is the same, just that the damping is allowing me to hear better separation. A good analogy is a picture or video that goes from slightly out of focus to perfect focus. The images are still in the same place, but they are better defined within that space.


What headphones are you using with your Deaug 3SC? I think Trevor is shipping out mine this week for my Senn 650s


----------



## scottcw

claud W said:


> What headphones are you using ...



OG Audeze LCD-2.1 and 2.2, both pre-Fazor.


----------



## mixman

scottcw said:


> I received a Draug 3SC (silver and copper) from Trevor on Friday. Compared to the all copper Draug 3, the 3SC is better damped. This translates to less "overhang", which I equate to a speaker that stops moving when signal stops. I play guitar and I actually prefer an undamped speaker in my amps. But I like it in headphones. Bass lines specifically are cleaner and easier to follow.
> 
> Another benefit is that instruments in different frequencies don't interfere with each other. Each voice and instrument stays exactly where it should be without spilling over. At first I thought this was more space or air between voices and instruments, but more space infers that things moved in the soundstage. That's not what I am hearing. The spacing is the same, just that the damping is allowing me to hear better separation. A good analogy is a picture or video that goes from slightly out of focus to perfect focus. The images are still in the same place, but they are better defined within that space.


Are you saying the imaging is more precise? How about the detail? Also, how long did it take you to get your Draug S3C?


----------



## scottcw

mixman said:


> Are you saying the imaging is more precise? How about the detail?



I think my comments were pretty clear on imaging, pun intended.


----------



## gnahra

I am considering the Silvergarde or Therium as an IEM cable upgrade.  Also considering 4 versus 8 wires.
Any thoughts from this group on these questions?
Thank you


----------



## thecrow

gnahra said:


> I am considering the Silvergarde or Therium as an IEM cable upgrade.  Also considering 4 versus 8 wires.
> Any thoughts from this group on these questions?
> Thank you


i have a silvergarde with my se846 and it is great. I like that it also offers a different sound from the stock cable.

the stock cable setup gives a rich sound with some warm round tones on the bottom end whereas the silvergarde takes that sound to a more neutral angle with (pretty much) good extension on the bottom end with less emphasis on the overtones

(If I’m a bit loose on the description) it’s like having a stock se846 and a cheaters version of an andromeda (or close enough)


----------



## Stu Paddasso

gnahra said:


> I am considering the Silvergarde or Therium as an IEM cable upgrade.  Also considering 4 versus 8 wires.
> Any thoughts from this group on these questions?
> Thank you


Silvergarde is a very fast and detailed with a great  sound stage, email Trevor about his Fusion cable for tremendous bass and silky sound also great sound stage


----------



## claud W

My Draug 3 SC should arrive the last of this week. I got it for my Senn 600,650, 660S collection. I have the Draug 3, Draug 3SC and Silvergarde balanced and 4.4 balanced. I should post a pic of the best wired Senn 600 family.


----------



## sahmen

claud W said:


> My Draug 3 SC should arrive the last of this week. I got it for my Senn 600,650, 660S collection. I have the Draug 3, Draug 3SC and Silvergarde balanced and 4.4 balanced. I should post a pic of the best wired Senn 600 family.


If you would be willing to share your views about the differences in SQ between the Draug 3 and the Draug 3 SC, that would be appreciated.


----------



## claud W

My Draug 3SC with silver pin XLR and Senn HD 650s


----------



## Wes S

claud W said:


> My Draug 3SC with silver pin XLR and Senn HD 650s


Wow!  That is a killer looking cable.  I have to get one of those. . .


----------



## Slim1970

claud W said:


> My Draug 3SC with silver pin XLR and Senn HD 650s


Whoa, that cable cost more than the headphones, but it is gorgeous!


----------



## Wes S

Slim1970 said:


> Whoa, that cable cost more than the headphones, but it is gorgeous!


Price aside, the way the HD650 scale, I bet that cable definitely takes them up a few notches in performance.  The best deal in headphones, still to this day.


----------



## Viper Necklampy

Wes S said:


> Price aside, the way the HD650 scale, I bet that cable definitely takes them up a few notches in performance.  The best deal in headphones, still to this day.


I heard that it scales really well. 
However i do think that the cables looks at least  5x better than Hd650 by itself


----------



## mixman

claud W said:


> My Draug 3SC with silver pin XLR and Senn HD 650s


Nice looking cable! Would like to know what are the sonic differences between this and your other Norne cables?


----------



## claud W

mixman said:


> Nice looking cable! Would like to know what are the sonic differences between this and your other Norne cables?


No, I just got it and I want to put 150 hours of break-in on it before a/bing it with my other HD 6-- cables. I want to determine which cable goes best with which headphone.


----------



## snellemin

Trevor once again did a nice job with this cable.  Copper Silver for the Audeze EL8 T.


----------



## Viper Necklampy

snellemin said:


> Trevor once again did a nice job with this cable.  Copper Silver for the Audeze EL8 T.


Superb, update me if the sound improved by an amount please  
I have EL-8 Titanium and i love it, i Wonder how does a balanced Norne Audio cable would improve it, compared to stock SE.. I contacted Trevor and he also suggested copper/silver fusion, but I'm not sure if i should upgrade to a better closed can, even tho i love EL-8 Titanium, my fav headphone.


----------



## snellemin

Viper Necklampy said:


> Superb, update me if the sound improved by an amount please
> I have EL-8 Titanium and i love it, i Wonder how does a balanced Norne Audio cable would improve it, compared to stock SE.. I contacted Trevor and he also suggested copper/silver fusion, but I'm not sure if i should upgrade to a better closed can, even tho i love EL-8 Titanium, my fav headphone.


To my ears, I like this cable a lot over the stock.  Never liked the stock cable and used Mogami or Norne's silvergarde instead.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 22, 2020)

snellemin said:


> Trevor once again did a nice job with this cable.  Copper Silver for the Audeze EL8 T.


Nice!  Curious what the name of that beautiful looking cable is?  That looks like one, I would be interested in.


----------



## gnahra

snellemin said:


> Trevor once again did a nice job with this cable.  Copper Silver for the Audeze EL8 T.


beautiful


----------



## snellemin

Wes S said:


> Nice!  Curious what the name of that beautiful looking cable is?  That looks like one, I would be interested in.



Trevor can tell you the name, I don't know what it is called.

But here is a closer look of it.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 23, 2020)

snellemin said:


> Trevor can tell you the name, I don't know what it is called.
> 
> But here is a closer look of it.


Nice!  I have always wanted to take a look under the hood, to see how Trevor solders. This looks interesting. . .


----------



## ThanatosVI

Has someone ecperience with the Skraug Series cables?


----------



## ksorota

ThanatosVI said:


> Has someone ecperience with the Skraug Series cables?


I recently sold a Skraug cable that I had purchased over the volsund for my Ether C Flows (also sold).  The cable was a nice upgrade from the DCA Vivo cable I was using, and much better than the older DUM cable.  Simply stated...I would say that it is was slightly more resolving and dynamic, and certainly lighter, softer and more pliable than the Vivo...a really nice cable. No microphonics at all, and build was fantastic.  I would have re-terminated for my HE6SE, but instead decided to move up to the next level of hybrid cable...the wait is tough but worth it. 

You really cannot go wrong with Trevors cables!


----------



## MidFiMoney

Does Trevor respond to this forum? I’d like to get another cable from him but I can’t seem to reach him by email.


----------



## ThanatosVI

ksorota said:


> I recently sold a Skraug cable that I had purchased over the volsund for my Ether C Flows (also sold).  The cable was a nice upgrade from the DCA Vivo cable I was using, and much better than the older DUM cable.  Simply stated...I would say that it is was slightly more resolving and dynamic, and certainly lighter, softer and more pliable than the Vivo...a really nice cable. No microphonics at all, and build was fantastic.  I would have re-terminated for my HE6SE, but instead decided to move up to the next level of hybrid cable...the wait is tough but worth it.
> 
> You really cannot go wrong with Trevors cables!



What is the next Level of hybrid cable from Trevor,  and since you had them both can you give us a short comparison?


----------



## ksorota

ThanatosVI said:


> What is the next Level of hybrid cable from Trevor,  and since you had them both can you give us a short comparison?



I won’t have the new cable for at least a few weeks, but I ordered a Solvine 3 for use with an HE6se. Since its for a different headphone and over a few months time it won’t really be close to a direct comparison. I will certainly post my impressions once  i get some time on it!

The cable is not on the Norne site yet, but may be in the near future.


----------



## felix3650

Probably the Solvine 3 is similar to the Draug 3SC but a little cheaper. I don't know the details of that cable so I'm assuming based on the previous Solvine


----------



## ThanatosVI

ksorota said:


> I won’t have the new cable for at least a few weeks, but I ordered a Solvine 3 for use with an HE6se. Since its for a different headphone and over a few months time it won’t really be close to a direct comparison. I will certainly post my impressions once  i get some time on it!
> 
> The cable is not on the Norne site yet, but may be in the near future.



Yeah that's why I asked, the Website still labels volsund as new and doesn't list skraug at all for instance.

I ordered my Skraug recently,  can't wait to receive the cable


----------



## gearofwar (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi guys, I was searching all over the places and couldn't find a detailed impression of Draug v3 (copper) for MDR-Z1R. If anyone here has this combo, could you please give a detailed impression, also possibly compare to stock/Kimber cable? Thanks

I'm searching for a rich and smooth sound with a focus on naturalness, is draug 3 a good match for Z1R? I found 10k peak on Z1R is a bit annoying for pop music and female vocal.
I actually found a review of Draug 2 which said it has this rich analog sound which is the main reason drawing me to draug. I sent Trevor email but have not gotten back any response, hope he is doing ok


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

Has anyone heard from Trevor recently? I have reached out via email a handful of times and have not heard back.


----------



## ThanatosVI

NEXTLEVEL5 said:


> Has anyone heard from Trevor recently? I have reached out via email a handful of times and have not heard back.


I last heard from him last thursday. (Not awaiting any message until my order is shipped though)

I guess it is still the Sheer Volume of orders lately.


----------



## claud W

That Draug SC3 is a hell of a cable. I have Sennheiser 600, 650 and 660S headphones. When I got my new Draug 3 SC i wondered where it could the greatest good. After much thought, I installed it on my HD 660S. I then broke them in with a week of 24/7 Tidal. Just spent an hour of listening to the WeekEnd. Lots of good articulate bass, soaring highs and some of the best midrange I have heard. I need to compare this combo with the HD 600 W/ Norne Draug 3. Should be fun. Both of these combos are headphones that are great sounding and comfortable enough for hours of listening.


----------



## AudioProm

NEXTLEVEL5 said:


> Has anyone heard from Trevor recently? I have reached out via email a handful of times and have not heard back.



I didn't get reply when I sent my inquiry through the form on the website but I've gotten a reply from Trevor the next day when I sent the e-mail to INFO@NORNEAUDIO.COM. You may want to give it a try.


----------



## ThanatosVI

AudioProm said:


> I didn't get reply when I sent my inquiry through the form on the website but I've gotten a reply from Trevor the next day when I sent the e-mail to INFO@NORNEAUDIO.COM. You may want to give it a try.


The inquiry Form works, I used it weeks ago and also simply got an reply from Trevor shortly after.

Meaning you dont get a confirmation Mail, but he will still receive yours.


----------



## ntbm3

ThanatosVI said:


> The inquiry Form works, I used it weeks ago and also simply got an reply from Trevor shortly after.
> 
> Meaning you dont get a confirmation Mail, but he will still receive yours.



I have not heard from him ~ 2 weeks after a few daily emails to finalize a Draug3 build.

Just waiting for an invoice to send money....

Sent multiple follow up emails over those two weeks.

ugh


----------



## thecrow

ntbm3 said:


> I have not heard from him ~ 2 weeks after a few daily emails to finalize a Draug3 build.
> 
> Just waiting for an invoice to send money....
> 
> ...


Likewise


----------



## mixman

Same here.


----------



## normie610

Same here, I hope he’s ok


----------



## felix3650

He's fine, don't worry. @TigzStudio 
Trevor is quite busy these days so he's focusing deeply into building cables. Got in touch with him a couple days ago. Replying to a lot of emails everyday and building Draugs and Silvergardes at the same time...well you can imagine


----------



## normie610

felix3650 said:


> He's fine, don't worry. @TigzStudio
> Trevor is quite busy these days so he's focusing deeply into building cables. Got in touch with him a couple days ago. Replying to a lot of emails everyday and building Draugs and Silvergardes at the same time...well you can imagine



I’ve been bumping my emails everyday for the past two weeks to no avail.


----------



## ThanatosVI

felix3650 said:


> He's fine, don't worry. @TigzStudio
> Trevor is quite busy these days so he's focusing deeply into building cables. Got in touch with him a couple days ago. Replying to a lot of emails everyday and building Draugs and Silvergardes at the same time...well you can imagine



Exactly, 


normie610 said:


> I’ve been bumping my emails everyday for the past two weeks to no avail.



I've been in contact with him lately, my order is currently in production.
Took a while to get there,  it's simply the huge load and he prioiritizes currently orders in production I guess.


----------



## felix3650

normie610 said:


> I’ve been bumping my emails everyday for the past two weeks to no avail.


I we all start sending emails everyday like that he's going to get swamped...in the end a little more patience will reward you nicely with a product that lasts a lifetime


----------



## ksorota

I heard from Trevor recently...he is very much doing well, just very busy. New 3SC stock is still at least a few weeks away for all interested in the new cable.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

I heard from Trevor on the 7th he says he's really busy


----------



## ThanatosVI

Stu Paddasso said:


> I heard from Trevor on the 7th he says he's really busy


Same, my cables are now on the way!


----------



## ntbm3

ThanatosVI said:


> Same, my cables are now on the way!



Received and invoice last night! Also checked the website and looks like it has been updated a bunch.

look forward to my draug 3


----------



## thecrow

ntbm3 said:


> Received and invoice last night! Also checked the website and looks like it has been updated a bunch.
> 
> look forward to my draug 3


what's changed?


----------



## ntbm3

thecrow said:


> what's changed?



seems to be some new pictures and info I did. It notice when I looked through it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Phon@ix

Just got some short adapters from ebay to test my LCD ended Draug Silver with my Utopia. This cable is outstanding! Never heard a better one. I definitely have to order some well built and more comfy Norne adapters


----------



## thecrow (May 13, 2020)

Phon@ix said:


> Just got some short adapters from ebay to test my LCD ended Draug Silver with my Utopia. This cable is outstanding! Never heard a better one. I definitely have to order some well built and more comfy Norne adapters


I’m waiting for exactly the same - silver draug adapters to connect my utopia to my lcd/empyrean cable


----------



## Phon@ix (May 13, 2020)

thecrow said:


> I’m waiting for exactly the same - silver draug adapters ti connect my utopia to my lcd/empyrean cable



They’re good and do what they’ve to do, but together with the cable plugs they’re not very ergonomic for long listening sessions.

P.S.: The Utopia sounds phenomenal with the Draug Silver.


----------



## thecrow

Phon@ix said:


> They’re good and do what they’ve to do, but together with the cable plugs they’re not very ergonomic for long listening sessions.


The norne adapters i have are about 6 inches long. They work pretty well and no major issue

though i’ll probably look for a stand alone copper or silver cable for my utopias after i try the silver draug adapter


----------



## Phon@ix (May 13, 2020)

thecrow said:


> The norne adapters i have are about 6 inches long. They work pretty well and no major issue
> 
> though i’ll probably look for a stand alone copper or silver cable for my utopias after i try the silver draug adapter



Could you post some photos of your Norne adapters please. How long are all plugs together (cable plug+adapter)?


----------



## sahmen

Has anyone been able to compare any of top of the line Norne audio cables to a Danacable Lazuli Reference cable? I am particularly interested in how Norne Audio's Silver cables might compare. I'm a long term fan and patron of Norne Audio cables, but I am just curious, about these Lazuli cables which I have never heard before, just to know what they can do, which the Norne Audio cables do differently. I am particularly interested in the Lazuli Reference cable, although comparative impressions about the Ultra or Nirvana are not necessarily considered to be off-limits.

Any helpful thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## mixman

Phon@ix said:


> They’re good and do what they’ve to do, but together with the cable plugs they’re not very ergonomic for long listening sessions.
> 
> P.S.: The Utopia sounds phenomenal with the Draug Silver.


I have been trying to get Trevor to make me a Draug, but I guess he has been too busy lately. So if anyone has one to sell that fits Audeze with and XLR amp connection let me know!


----------



## thecrow

Phon@ix said:


> Could you post some photos of your Norne adapters please. How long are all plugs together (cable plug+adapter)?





about 6 inches


----------



## LoryWiv

thecrow said:


> about 6 inches


I received adapter for my Silvergarde S3 and can attest that the quality / locking mechanism are 1st rate. Adds a little weight but otherwise seamless.


----------



## Phon@ix

thecrow said:


> about 6 inches



Thank u! Looks great. I‘ve to order one.


----------



## Roasty

sahmen said:


> Has anyone been able to compare any of top of the line Norne audio cables to a Danacable Lazuli Reference cable? I am particularly interested in how Norne Audio's Silver cables might compare. I'm a long term fan and patron of Norne Audio cables, but I am just curious, about these Lazuli cables which I have never heard before, just to know what they can do, which the Norne Audio cables do differently. I am particularly interested in the Lazuli Reference cable, although comparative impressions about the Ultra or Nirvana are not necessarily considered to be off-limits.
> 
> Any helpful thoughts would be welcome.



I have had the Danacable LR and norne Silvergarde S3. 

LR suits focal Utopia quite well; highs are a bit rolled off and a bit of meat added to bass/midbass but not very tight or punchy. 

I did try the LR with my other headphones using ultrashort adaptors, but I didnt think it suited them well. 

S3 sounded airier up top with better controlled bass. 

I've since sold both. Am using cables from other manufacturers now. I ordered several to try, and ended up keeping the ones I liked the most.

Perhaps a Danacable in the Ultra or Nirvana range may be better.


----------



## thecrow

Roasty said:


> I have had the Danacable LR and norne Silvergarde S3.
> 
> LR suits focal Utopia quite well; highs are a bit rolled off and a bit of meat added to bass/midbass but not very tight or punchy.
> 
> ...


What have been your favourite cables with the utopias? have you settled on one or two ?


----------



## Roasty

thecrow said:


> What have been your favourite cables with the utopias? have you settled on one or two ?



Out of all the cables I've tried, for the Utopia I am using these, and very happy with both. 

- Moon Audio Black Dragon (an odd choice for some perhaps, but I think a very underrated cable) 
- Artic Cables silver series


----------



## ksorota

Roasty said:


> Out of all the cables I've tried, for the Utopia I am using these, and very happy with both.
> 
> - Moon Audio Black Dragon (an odd choice for some perhaps, but I think a very underrated cable)
> - Artic Cables silver series



Plot twist!


----------



## sahmen

Roasty said:


> I have had the Danacable LR and norne Silvergarde S3.
> 
> LR suits focal Utopia quite well; highs are a bit rolled off and a bit of meat added to bass/midbass but not very tight or punchy.
> 
> ...


I was just offered the opportunity to purchase a Danacables Lazuli reference cable at a significant discount, one which I could have used with my Hifiman Hekse, the Audeze  LCD-4, and X, and maybe even the Hd-800 (using short adapters where necessary).  Let me just mention how relieved I am for inquiring before pulling the trigger.

I currently use the Silvergarde S3 and S1 for both the LCD-4 and HeKSE, and have other excellent silver and copper cable options from Norne for all of these cans, and others in my little stable, so the appeal of the Lazuli Reference was not based on need, but on curiosity. Our common, and often inevitable practice of reading overhyped reviews while flying mostly blind had all but convinced me that the Lazuli Reference would constitute a substantial upgrade over my S3 for the HeKSE and the LCD-4, which are the two cans in my stable that I am most concerned about keeping optimal in performance at the moment...  Needless to say, the S3 already does an awesome, excellent job bringing out the goodies out of each... A Lazuli Reference purchase bringing a less than substantial SQ upgrade over the S3would have been rather disappointing, to say the least, and an unnecessarily costly one at that.

Yes, the ultra and nirvana also sound intriguing, but they are way out of my budget's reach at the moment, especially the nirvana, which almost cost as much as a new LCD-4. I happily opt to stay content with the S3 and my other cables from Norne Audio for now.

Thanks again.


----------



## sahmen

ksorota said:


> Plot twist!


You can say that again! You got to love the surprises one can bump into, while navigating the labyrinths of this hobby.


----------



## AudioProm

Just got this today  It's going to be a long night listening session.


----------



## sahmen

AudioProm said:


> Just got this today  It's going to be a long night listening session.


Name? What kind of silver cable is this?


----------



## AudioProm

sahmen said:


> Name? What kind of silver cable is this?



This is Norne Audio Silvergarde S3 Clear. Link below:
http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...-2-3-4-4mx-xc-x-sony-z1r-hifiman-susvara-arya


----------



## cabate (May 14, 2020)

AudioProm said:


> This is Norne Audio Silvergarde S3 Clear. Link below:
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...-2-3-4-4mx-xc-x-sony-z1r-hifiman-susvara-arya


I'm using them with my Focal Stellia's right now and they sound great!


----------



## AudioProm

cabate said:


> I'm using them with my Focal Stellia's right now and they sound great!


Yeah it definitely change the sound (ZMF Verite). It's closer to what I'm looking for in the mids and vocal area. I feel like I can still squeeze out that missing 15% of vocal's texture but I know better not to go too crazy over this


----------



## cabate

AudioProm said:


> Yeah it definitely change the sound (ZMF Verite). It's closer to what I'm looking for in the mids and vocal area. I feel like I can still squeeze out that missing 15% of vocal's texture but I know better not to go too crazy over this


True, don't go crazy. Just enjoy the music. Give them 150-200 hours of burn in and I think you will be very pleased.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

I have silvergarde S3 on my ether C flows and they totally opened up sound stage, just love them


----------



## Denosha

I went for the Volsund to pair with my Arya because I've always had a thing for textile braided cables after getting a Q-Audio French Silk cable for my LCD-2 many years ago. Love the feel, flexibility and look of these cables. The Volsund took quite a while to arrive but it was well worth the wait! This thing is a real beaut!


----------



## cabate

Denosha said:


> I went for the Volsund to pair with my Arya because I've always had a thing for textile braided cables after getting a Q-Audio French Silk cable for my LCD-2 many years ago. Love the feel, flexibility and look of these cables. The Volsund took quite a while to arrive but it was well worth the wait! This thing is a real beaut!


You're not kidding, those are beutiful! I bet they are going to sound as good as they look.


----------



## TigzStudio

Hey guys,

Sorry for my long time to update on the thread here.  First off I hope you and your loved ones are all staying safe during these times we find ourselves are in.  
A big thanks to everyone for the patience as always.  I know during these times where we are home more often, or some working from home now, things can be a bit tense or there maybe a bit more stress.
But I just want to say repeatedly, thank you very much for both the patience during this time waiting for your build, and also thank you for the great support. I want nothing more than to get some cables in your systems asap so you can listen
to great music and lower some stress levels.  
But I appreciate all of you, and while I will miss an email from time to time on accident, or I might be slower than I expected on a particular build than I would have liked in some cases, I am thankful for those that remain calm and kind with me greatly ( I do not forget you guys ).  Your kindness also means a lot to me.  

Just a note,  I should have my communications now back to same day again as of this week and through this rest of this month.  I am going through some emails now before starting a build session.  
I am also ramping up frequency again of my USPS / FedEx drop offs.  So during these times I was doing a bit less frequent drop offs but with more orders per drop off, however I am going to do more drop offs starting this week.  

For those waiting on the new batch of Draug 3SC fusion, the earliest orders for them all start shipping during this week.
For any general status check email I missed, I am checking for those now, but please feel free to send me another one anytime (a bump) if you like and I will reply back today.  Note
some emails might have to be answered this evening PST as I am doing a 12 hour build session starting at 4:30am pst.  When I get in the flow of these build sessions
I do try to limit the number of breaks so I can keep pumping out my builds and get you all the tracking numbers asap.  The more builds I get done in these sessions the more tracking numbers I can send out.  

Just know that I am very hard at work behind the scenes right now to complete all cables as quick as I possibly can, and there are some nice big drop offs happening this week.
Hopefully this will take care of the bigger majority of folks wondering where their tracking is (as always the tracking will be sent to you in email).  If you want to check on status please shoot me
a quick email with your order number.  For those waiting on quote or invoice they should also be sent out by this evening.  

Thank you again to all of you for the support, I will followup on the thread in quicker frequency during the coming weeks to check in on everyone and send updates out.   
Please continue to stay safe.


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

Thanks for the update


----------



## thecrow

TigzStudio said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry for my long time to update on the thread here.  First off I hope you and your loved ones are all staying safe during these times we find ourselves are in.
> A big thanks to everyone for the patience as always.  I know during these times where we are home more often, or some working from home now, things can be a bit tense or there maybe a bit more stress.
> ...


I hope to hear from you soon Trevor @TigzStudio re my much anticipated adapters   pleeeeeeaaassseeeee!!!


----------



## Velozity (May 26, 2020)

Proud new owner of my third Norne Audio cable.  Enter the Nameless One, a custom silver 8-wire creation by cablemaster Trevor Goldman.  Sleeve is silver/black slim herringbone.  Splitter is Wenge wood.  Connector is Oyaide P285T.  His pre-shipment picture below mine.


----------



## Astral Abyss (May 26, 2020)

Velozity said:


> Proud new owner of my third Norne Audio cable.  Enter the Nameless One, a custom silver 8-wire creation by cablemaster Trevor Goldman.  Sleeve is silver/black slim herringbone.  Splitter is Wenge wood.  Connector is Oyaide P285T.  His pre-shipment picture below mine.


It's like an M C Escher drawing.  I can't follow the lines. 

Great match of the splitter to your VCs.  Is that a Furutech plug?  Looks good.

EDIT:  NVM, Oyaide.  I was distracted by the pictures.


----------



## kali77

Just placed my first order with a silvergarde s3 clear, definitely stoked. Anyone know what the current turnaround is roughly? Thanks!


----------



## ThanatosVI

Velozity said:


> Proud new owner of my third Norne Audio cable.  Enter the Nameless One, a custom silver 8-wire creation by cablemaster Trevor Goldman.  Sleeve is silver/black slim herringbone.  Splitter is Wenge wood.  Connector is Oyaide P285T.  His pre-shipment picture below mine.


That one is amazing


----------



## koven

Any thoughts on the Oyaide 1/4" vs Eidolic? Purely an aesthetic decision?


----------



## AudioProm

kali77 said:


> Just placed my first order with a silvergarde s3 clear, definitely stoked. Anyone know what the current turnaround is roughly? Thanks!



I got the same one and it was about 2 weeks from order to it being received. Order was placed exactly a month ago. You should e-mail them directly to get better estimation.


----------



## cabate

kali77 said:


> Just placed my first order with a silvergarde s3 clear, definitely stoked. Anyone know what the current turnaround is roughly? Thanks!


Great choice, I use the same with my Focal Stellia's and they sound great! I received mine in about 5 days. But, I live close to Norne Audio and I think I got lucky with my particularly order. I would say 1-3 weeks? Chris


----------



## Velozity

koven said:


> Any thoughts on the Oyaide 1/4" vs Eidolic? Purely an aesthetic decision?





For me it was mostly an aesthetic decision.  I've ordered it on every Norne so far.  I just don't like the look of the Eidolics with all the carbon fiber.  I think the Oyaide looks more sophisticated and the Japanese build quality has a very solid, sturdy feel.  The Eidolic is an aluminum barrel mated to a multi-piece copper alloy body.  The Oyaide is CNC machined from a bar of brass and nickel-plated.


----------



## koven

Velozity said:


> For me it was mostly an aesthetic decision.  I've ordered it on every Norne so far.  I just don't like the look of the Eidolics with all the carbon fiber.  I think the Oyaide looks more sophisticated and the Japanese build quality has a very solid, sturdy feel.  The Eidolic is an aluminum barrel mated to a multi-piece copper alloy body.  The Oyaide is CNC machined from a bar of brass and nickel-plated.



Yes indeed Oyaide makes top notch stuff. I've used Eidolic on my Norne cables in the past but plan to go w/ Oyaide on my next.


----------



## LoryWiv

Velozity said:


> Proud new owner of my third Norne Audio cable.  Enter the Nameless One, a custom silver 8-wire creation by cablemaster Trevor Goldman.  Sleeve is silver/black slim herringbone.  Splitter is Wenge wood.  Connector is Oyaide P285T.  His pre-shipment picture below mine.


Beautiful, and I've water-ski'd behind thinner ropes!


----------



## felix3650

koven said:


> Any thoughts on the Oyaide 1/4" vs Eidolic? Purely an aesthetic decision?


As long as the Mfg uses high quality materials it shouldn't matter electrically. Most people go with a brand or another based on their looks. 
Furutech, Oyaide, Eidolic, Viablue, ETI, Neutrik/Rean are some of the more premium Mfg.


----------



## ThanatosVI (May 30, 2020)

My Skraug finally arrived today,  after being Stuck in customs for what felt like an eternity.

Right in time for a prolonged Weekend.

The buildquality of the cable far exceeded my expectations. It's thicker than any Stock cable I've ever seen and at the same time 10x more flexible. I am blown away.

I personally like Eidolic terminations, even though I'd have preferred the 4pin XLR displayed on the Website instead of the new one.


----------



## eschell27 (Jun 1, 2020)

Had this cable for a year or better but was browsing this thread, saw a few pics of Volsund cables and was inspired to show off mine.

I love the color combo of this cable, as soon as I saw an example of this color combo I knew it was what I wanted, still love just as much to this day. Can't forget to mention that the Volsund is an excellent match to my tastes, sound wise with the Clears. The Clears come with a 3 nice cables but they are really stiff and uncomfortable to use IMO.

Without any further ado....


----------



## Naimthatune

eschell27 said:


> Had this cable for a year or better but was browsing this thread, saw a few pics of Volsund cables and was inspired to show off mine.
> 
> I love the color combo of this cable, as soon as I saw an example of this color combo I knew it was what I wanted, still love just as much to this day. Can't forget to mention that the Volsund is an excellent match to my tastes, sound wise with the Clears. The Clears come with a 3 nice cables but they are really stiff and uncomfortable to use IMO.
> 
> Without any further ado....


I’m new to the Norne brand, tried posting a question on an older forum and was redirected here (thanks koven). 
I need what appears to be in one of the pics above.. a converter from male 4 pin to 6.5TRS to connect my Utopias to a Chord Dave. My Silvergarde cable came with the headphones, so I’m eager to try... can Trevor provide a converter or has anyone else tried an alternative quality solution ?  Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## eschell27 (Jun 2, 2020)

@Naimthatune , absolutely, Trevor can make you a silvergarde adapter in whatever length you would like. Reach out to him.

If it were me, especially with that high end of a cable and headphone, I would want the the matching cable adapter as opposed to using some other cabling.


----------



## Naimthatune

eschell27 said:


> @Naimthatune , absolutely, Trevor can make you a silvergarde adapter in whatever length you would like. Reach out to him.
> 
> If it were me, especially with that high end of a cable and headphone, I would want the the matching cable adapter as opposed to using some other cabling.


Thanks for the quick reply.  
anyone have a way of reaching Trevor?
Tried the website...
Cheers!


----------



## LoryWiv (Jun 3, 2020)

Naimthatune said:


> I’m new to the Norne brand, tried posting a question on an older forum and was redirected here (thanks koven).
> I need what appears to be in one of the pics above.. a converter from male 4 pin to 6.5TRS to connect my Utopias to a Chord Dave. My Silvergarde cable came with the headphones, so I’m eager to try... can Trevor provide a converter or has anyone else tried an alternative quality solution ?  Thanks in advance for any advice.


Yes, he made a similar  adapter for my Silvergarde which perfectly matched the cable. Email communication with him is very helpful, although may take several days. The quality of his craftsmanship and integrity of his character in dealing with customers more than makes up for any delays...worth the wait!


----------



## felix3650

Naimthatune said:


> I’m new to the Norne brand, tried posting a question on an older forum and was redirected here (thanks koven).
> I need what appears to be in one of the pics above.. a converter from male 4 pin to 6.5TRS to connect my Utopias to a Chord Dave. My Silvergarde cable came with the headphones, so I’m eager to try... can Trevor provide a converter or has anyone else tried an alternative quality solution ?  Thanks in advance for any advice.


You need this:




This is for an older model but Trevor can make it out of your Silvergarde config easily.
Reach him out by email. It's on his website. He'll reply whenever he can.


----------



## whirlwind

Anybody know the current wait times for a cable...looking at possibly this cable and I hate to bother Trevor as I know he is very busy. If nobody knows then I will contact him.

http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...cd-2-3-4-x-xc-elex-meze-empyrean-arya-sundara


----------



## Kevxl

whirlwind said:


> Anybody know the current wait times for a cable...looking at possibly this cable and I hate to bother Trevor as I know he is very busy. If nobody knows then I will contact him.
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...cd-2-3-4-x-xc-elex-meze-empyrean-arya-sundara



I finalized my Draug 3 SC order via email with Trevor about 12 days ago. At that time, he said hopefully he could ship it out in 2 weeks. 
I'll keep you posted if I got any shipping notification in these days.


----------



## whirlwind

Kevxl said:


> I finalized my Draug 3 SC order via email with Trevor about 12 days ago. At that time, he said hopefully he could ship it out in 2 weeks.
> I'll keep you posted if I got any shipping notification in these days.



Thanks for the reply


----------



## SCBob

Naimthatune said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> anyone have a way of reaching Trevor?
> Tried the website...
> Cheers!


norneaudio@gmail.com


----------



## TigzStudio

Hey guys,

Just a quick update, our website is going to be temporarily down for about 24 hours.  But please email me to check in at norneaudio@gmail.com
on your order status or quote / questions.  Orders are all shipping like normal right now, and tracking (USPS or FedEx) will be sent to your email upon shipment.  
Thank you for the patience while the site is temporarily down.

I am working on replying to all remaining emails this evening before the next 12+ hour build marathon.  
Thanks to everyone for the patience.  
I will get updates on here more frequently as well.  

p.s.
I am also still finalizing the new website during the next couple of weeks hopefully.


----------



## jaboki

Velozity said:


> Proud new owner of my third Norne Audio cable.  Enter the Nameless One, a custom silver 8-wire creation by cablemaster Trevor Goldman.  Sleeve is silver/black slim herringbone.  Splitter is Wenge wood.  Connector is Oyaide P285T.  His pre-shipment picture below mine.


this looks awesome!


----------



## cabate

TigzStudio said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a quick update, our website is going to be temporarily down for about 24 hours.  But please email me to check in at norneaudio@gmail.com
> on your order status or quote / questions.  Orders are all shipping like normal right now, and tracking (USPS or FedEx) will be sent to your email upon shipment.
> ...


Thanks for the update, do you do everything yourself?


----------



## Kevxl

whirlwind said:


> Thanks for the reply


Just to let you know that Trevor emailed me yesterday said that he’s ready to ship out my Draug 3SC on Monday. That’s just two days more than his original 2 weeks estimate and that’s with some restocking time in the beginning. 

It’s a pretty good turnaround time for custom cable.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Kevxl said:


> Just to let you know that Trevor emailed me yesterday said that he’s ready to ship out my Draug 3SC on Monday. That’s just two days more than his original 2 weeks estimate and that’s with some restocking time in the beginning.
> 
> It’s a pretty good turnaround time for custom cable.


My Skraug took quite a while longer than that, but it was worth every penny.

It's amazing what the cable did to my LCD-2C and CB. 

Can't wait for my Empyrean to arrive.


----------



## Kevxl

ThanatosVI said:


> My Skraug took quite a while longer than that, but it was worth every penny.
> 
> It's amazing what the cable did to my LCD-2C and CB.
> 
> Can't wait for my Empyrean to arrive.


Glad to hear that Draug works well with Audeze cans since I bought it for my LCD 4z.

Yeah, I think for an one-man army like Trevor here that turnaround time would be vary depends on many factors so my report here is just for the time being.

Do you reckon your cable took some time to shine? Hundred hours?


----------



## ThanatosVI

Kevxl said:


> Glad to hear that Draug works well with Audeze cans since I bought it for my LCD 4z.
> 
> Yeah, I think for an one-man army like Trevor here that turnaround time would be vary depends on many factors so my report here is just for the time being.
> 
> Do you reckon your cable took some time to shine? Hundred hours?


To clarify I got a Skraug (this is a copper + silver fusion cable which is not listed on the website. It's the entry level fusion cable)
The cable itself vastly exceeded all my expectations. The build quality is outstanding.

When Hifiman claimed "we are a headphone company, no cable company" as reason for their bad cables that come with their high end headphones, I thought it's a lame excuse.
Now that I've seen Trevors work I can understand them though. They simply gave up since aftermarket cables like Trevors are soo far ahead.

My cable sounded amazing from the beginning, however it is still in the "burn in" process. I don't burn in my gear by any means, it just happens with regular usage, so it might very well be that it improves even further.
However compared to all my stock cables it was a step up.


----------



## Kevxl

ThanatosVI said:


> To clarify I got a Skraug (this is a copper + silver fusion cable which is not listed on the website. It's the entry level fusion cable)
> The cable itself vastly exceeded all my expectations. The build quality is outstanding.
> 
> When Hifiman claimed "we are a headphone company, no cable company" as reason for their bad cables that come with their high end headphones, I thought it's a lame excuse.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. The Draug 3SC I ordered is also a fusion cable so I think the same would apply.

I actually saw Audeze rep give the same "we are not a cable company" speech on LCD-4 (or 4z?) thread lol. I totally agree. Like, what kind of resources they would have to put in to mass produce couple cables so that people won't consider aftermarket. We will still complain even if they do that.


----------



## InstantSilence

Best Norne cable for transparency and clarity?


----------



## LoryWiv

I had tried several Norne cables, all excellent, but there's no looking back since I upgraded to Silvergarde S3. Transparency, detail, clarity excel but still highly musical, no fatiguing, highs as is the stereotype of silver cables. A great cable. I never anticipated spending this amount of money on a cable but using it near daily now for over a year, I am very glad I did.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

LoryWiv said:


> I had tried several Norne cables, all excellent, but there's no looking back since I upgraded to Silvergarde S3. Transparency, detail, clarity excel but still highly musical, no fatiguing, highs as is the stereotype of silver cables. A great cable. I never anticipated spending this amount of money on a cable but using it near daily now for over a year, I am very glad I did.



I agree. Not a hint of fatigue accompanies its soaring technicalities and veil-lifting transparency/clarity. The words that comes to my mind is refinement and polish. Images are more focused. I also thought it added a hint of elegant richness to the presentation, but I will have to return to my extensive notes. I was blown away by the S3, and Trevor is a genius.


----------



## InstantSilence

Anyone selling a Norne cable? 
I would order but the time is so long?


----------



## normie610

InstantSilence said:


> Anyone selling a Norne cable?
> I would order but the time is so long?



Yeah I’d suggest you buy it second hand if you don’t have extra patience. I’m a long time customer of Trevor and own plenty of his cables (I only buy aftermarket cables from him since 2015), and yet my last order hasn’t been fulfilled. I truly appreciate his effort to compensate me for the delay, but I may have run out of patience.


----------



## InstantSilence

normie610 said:


> Yeah I’d suggest you buy it second hand if you don’t have extra patience. I’m a long time customer of Trevor and own plenty of his cables (I only buy aftermarket cables from him since 2015), and yet my last order hasn’t been fulfilled. I truly appreciate his effort to compensate me for the delay, but I may have run out of patience.


Just how long does it take?


----------



## LoryWiv (Jun 21, 2020)

Apologies, wrong thread --> deleted!


----------



## pippen99

You might have replied on the wrong thread.


LoryWiv said:


> Interesting 24 hours, as I received Thomson 6080's (1980) and tried with various drivers in my Feliks-Audio Elise.


----------



## thecrow

LoryWiv said:


> Interesting 24 hours, as I received Thomson 6080's (1980) and tried with various drivers in my Feliks-Audio Elise. Clearly, the description on page 1 of this thread that 6080's have wide stage is true...pretty cool but with some music it almost felt unnaturally wide. The overall tonality was very pleasing, bass nice and tuneful, mids lush if not quite forward enough, but the thing I couldn't get past was somewhat rolled of treble. I may offer these up for sale but am interested in the experience of others. Is this pleasing but too polite treble a 6080 trait or might a Mullard, Tung-Sol or other manufacturer add just a bit o'sparkle without crossing over into fatiguing sibilance. I know Bendix are highly regarded but they are PRICEY...worth it?
> 
> Anyway, for now it's back to my Genalex Gold Lion new production KT88's with an 6AS7G adapter. Stage a bit lacking compared to the Thomson 6080 but frequencies just right across the spectrum. Suggestions for my next 6080 venture would be appreciated!





pippen99 said:


> You might have replied on the wrong thread.


What he said


----------



## Noobzilla

I just had a random thought earlier. DAC/Amp circuitry is made of copper and so are headphones circuitry (I assume) and most cable connectors. I'm thinking perhaps the current passing through copper to silver to copper causes the difference in sound. Assuming all other factors are the same like wire thickness, I wonder if the sound would be similar if the cable only had partial silver wire vs all silver wire? ie 2 ft of silver in the middle then 2 ft of copper on each end. Meaning the current just needs to pass through some silver material to obtain silver-sound.


----------



## InstantSilence

Are Norne sikvergrade 3 bright sound?


----------



## normie610

InstantSilence said:


> Just how long does it take?



Well I’ve been exchanging emails since December 2019 to enquire about getting a new customized cable, and it took him a long time just to reply one email. After a chain of emails (which took 5 months of exchanging emails since the response time is slow), I finally decided to order 2 cables (this is in mid-May) and the invoice came in last week of May. The cables was supposed to be shipped last Wednesday (after he previously missed a deadline) but got delayed again. He did explain the reasons (which are personal) and he gave me a compensation for the delay. So you see, you will definitely need the extra extra patience before you can enjoy the beuatiful sound of his cables.

Don’t get me wrong, I love his cables (probably I currently have around 5 of his Silvergarde SX, a couple of Therium, and a few SX dongles) and they’re beautifully crafted, have incredible sound, and reasonably priced. However, I don’t have much patience anymore and would probably have to look for other alternatives in the future. In the early days, it took only less than a month from exchanging emails and having the cable shipped. I guess this is a consequence of having a thriving business and I’m truly happy for him. But again, I would have to look elsewhere for my future cable purchases.


----------



## InstantSilence

So if I order today, if I could, would I get it by Christmas?


----------



## normie610

InstantSilence said:


> So if I order today, if I could, would I get it by Christmas?



Well if you order directly from the website, it might be sooner, but I guess it will depend on the load. If you have questions about your order and try to engage him through email, it will take a long time just to get a reply.


----------



## pippen99

normie610 said:


> Well I’ve been exchanging emails since December 2019 to enquire about getting a new customized cable, and it took him a long time just to reply one email. After a chain of emails (which took 5 months of exchanging emails since the response time is slow), I finally decided to order 2 cables (this is in mid-May) and the invoice came in last week of May. The cables was supposed to be shipped last Wednesday (after he previously missed a deadline) but got delayed again. He did explain the reasons (which are personal) and he gave me a compensation for the delay. So you see, you will definitely need the extra extra patience before you can enjoy the beuatiful sound of his cables.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I love his cables (probably I currently have around 5 of his Silvergarde SX, a couple of Therium, and a few SX dongles) and they’re beautifully crafted, have incredible sound, and reasonably priced. However, I don’t have much patience anymore and would probably have to look for other alternatives in the future. In the early days, it took only less than a month from exchanging emails and having the cable shipped. I guess this is a consequence of having a thriving business and I’m truly happy for him. But again, I would have to look elsewhere for my future cable purchases.



While he may have missed a deadline that is extraordinarily fast in my past experience.


----------



## koven

InstantSilence said:


> So if I order today, if I could, would I get it by Christmas?



By Christmas is a safe bet.. 

I've ordered maybe 4-5 cables in total from Trevor.. sometimes it takes 2 weeks, sometimes it takes over a month. In any case, he always reliably delivers. Business is good so he's a busy man. I've never felt disappointed w/ the product despite any delays i.e. always worth the wait. 

Contrast this w/ the first (and last) time I ordered a DHC cable, waited 2-3 months w/ zero email responses, then had to file a chargeback for my refund.


----------



## normie610

koven said:


> By Christmas is a safe bet..
> 
> I've ordered maybe 4-5 cables in total from Trevor.. sometimes it takes 2 weeks, sometimes it takes over a month. In any case, he always reliably delivers. Business is good so he's a busy man. I've never felt disappointed w/ the product despite any delays i.e. always worth the wait.
> 
> Contrast this w/ the first (and last) time I ordered a DHC cable, waited 2-3 months w/ zero email responses, then had to file a chargeback for my refund.



You’re correct, he always delivers and I don’t have a single doubt that he will eventually fulfill the orders. Trevor is not a type of person who will run away with his customer’s money. The last 5 years of buying cables from him have proven that. But different people have different tolerances to waiting time, and I’ve reached a point where I can no longer tolerate the delays.


----------



## LoryWiv

pippen99 said:


> You might have replied on the wrong thread.


Indeed I did. Apologies. Where is the "that's embarrassing" emoji?


----------



## Marutks

Noobzilla said:


> Meaning the current just needs to pass through some silver material to obtain silver-sound.



I think there is no difference in sound.  I have got couple of S3 cables and they don't sound any different than a good copper cable  ( BlackWidow from ToxicCables ).
Silver cables look better.


----------



## Wes S

Marutks said:


> I think there is no difference in sound.  I have got couple of S3 cables and they don't sound any different than a good copper cable  ( BlackWidow from ToxicCables ).
> Silver cables look better.


That BlackWidow must be some seriously good copper, to be able to hang with the highly regarded S3.


----------



## Thenewguy007

InstantSilence said:


> So if I order today, if I could, would I get it by Christmas?



For the easier cables like the Draug, it usually ships quickly.
For the harder to make cable, like the SIlvergarde, yeah it will take awhile.


----------



## kali77

New arrivals today. S3-C for my LCD-4 and an adapter matching the S3-C to convert some other cables to 1/4” from XLR. Awesome experience with Trevor!! Highly recommended. Now time for a listen


----------



## trials1n (Jun 23, 2020)

Today I received my Norne Audio silver + copper fusion cable with a black and merlot herring bone sleeve, which matches my Focal Clears in a nice way.  I ordered on May 6th, so the total turnaround time was about 6-7 weeks for me.  Extremely happy with the cable so far.  Trevor was a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## LoryWiv

trials1n said:


> Today I received my Norne Audio silver + copper fusion cable with a black and merlot herring bone sleeve, which matches my Focal Clears in a nice way.  I ordered on May 6th, so the total turnaround time was about 6-7 weeks for me.  Couldn't be more pleased with the cable so far.  Trevor was a pleasure to deal with.


That is an exceptionally handsome cable, congrats @trials1n!


----------



## cabate

kali77 said:


> New arrivals today. S3-C for my LCD-4 and an adapter matching the S3-C to convert some other cables to 1/4” from XLR. Awesome experience with Trevor!! Highly recommended. Now time for a listen


Great cable, I use it with my Focal Stellia's and love it!


----------



## Clsmooth391

kali77 said:


> New arrivals today. S3-C for my LCD-4 and an adapter matching the S3-C to convert some other cables to 1/4” from XLR. Awesome experience with Trevor!! Highly recommended. Now time for a listen



Looks stunning. Would love to hear your impressions. Ordered it for my Utopia.


----------



## thecrow

Clsmooth391 said:


> Looks stunning. Would love to hear your impressions. Ordered it for my Utopia.


Would love to hear your impressions (with the utopia)


----------



## Clsmooth391

thecrow said:


> Would love to hear your impressions (with the utopia)



Will post my impressions vs stock when I get it.


----------



## Marutks

kali77 said:


> New arrivals today. S3-C for my LCD-4 and an adapter matching the S3-C to convert some other cables to 1/4” from XLR. Awesome experience with Trevor!! Highly recommended. Now time for a listen



Your adapter converts from 1/4” to XLR.   You can't use your adapter with your cable !


----------



## thecrow

I


Marutks said:


> Your adapter converts from 1/4” to XLR.   You can't use your adapter with your cable !


it was for “some other cables“


----------



## kali77

thecrow said:


> I
> 
> it was for “some other cables“



Correct


----------



## Noobzilla

Trying to order cables from Trevor for my copper Empyrean. I've been looking at the pics posted to get an idea. Quite bummed that Eidolic discontinued their black XLR terminations?


----------



## Zurv

kali77 said:


> New arrivals today. S3-C for my LCD-4 and an adapter matching the S3-C to convert some other cables to 1/4” from XLR. Awesome experience with Trevor!! Highly recommended. Now time for a listen



How long did it take from order to shipping/you getting it?

I'd love to get one of these, but i fear waiting forever (even a week or two is forever IMO)


----------



## kali77

Zurv said:


> How long did it take from order to shipping/you getting it?
> 
> I'd love to get one of these, but i fear waiting forever (even a week or two is forever IMO)



It was about 2.5 weeks roughly I believe... Trevor emailed me asking if I wanted to wait for the new upgraded wiring though, so that added a week or so. I am also very patient, and was not in a rush    It is a fantastic cable.


----------



## Photo

Is it normal to place an order from Norne online, and Email them about switching something in the order and them still not responding after over a week?


----------



## ThanatosVI

Photo said:


> Is it normal to place an order from Norne online, and Email them about switching something in the order and them still not responding after over a week?


Possible,  die can bump your email with an reminder every 48h.

He is extremely busy so there might be a delay in response. However I am sure that everything you want to get switched will be right in the end


----------



## Richsvt (Jul 3, 2020)

Trevor is a stright-up professional. A truly skilled craftsman. The delay is due to the fact that he is working hard. Have patience. What you are getting is not some simple cable. He will stand behind everything he does. You'd be hard pressed to find someone so dedicated and skilled at he does. I've had to wait for some stuff but was absolutely floored at what I received. I could spend time just staring at the pieces he delivers.

Use the email directly from his site, he sometimes disappears from headfi.


----------



## Photo

Richsvt said:


> Trevor is a stright-up professional. A truly skilled craftsman. The delay is due to the fact that he is working hard. Have patience. What you are getting is not some simple cable. He will stand behind everything he does. You'd be hard pressed to find someone so dedicated and skilled at he does. I've had to wait for some stuff but was absolutely floored at what I received. I could spend time just staring at the pieces he delivers.
> 
> Use the email directly from his site, he sometimes disappears from headfi.


I kinda figured that was the case. I have seen how immaculate his wires are, which was one of the main reasons I ordered one. Appreciate the response.


----------



## Richsvt

Photo said:


> I kinda figured that was the case. I have seen how immaculate his wires are, which was one of the main reasons I ordered one. Appreciate the response.




What did you order? What gear will you use it with? Just curious...


----------



## Photo

Richsvt said:


> What did you order? What gear will you use it with? Just curious...


I ordered the Draug 3SC, will use it with my Verite closed I have coming in off of my HPA-1. Hyped for a nice cable.


----------



## Richsvt

Nice. Sounds like a decent combo. That should sing for you. Please post some picts and impressions once you get it.


----------



## Photo

Richsvt said:


> Nice. Sounds like a decent combo. That should sing for you. Please post some picts and impressions once you get it.


Will do.


----------



## whirlwind

Photo said:


> I ordered the Draug 3SC, will use it with my Verite closed I have coming in off of my HPA-1. Hyped for a nice cable.



I am going to get this cable also and will be using on VC and LCD-4
Trevor is waiting on some copper splitter's with the silver inlay, and that is what I want.

Can't wait to see yours when you receive it


----------



## Wes S

whirlwind said:


> I am going to get this cable also and will be using on VC and LCD-4
> Trevor is waiting on some copper splitter's with the silver inlay, and that is what I want.
> 
> Can't wait to see yours when you receive it


Nice man!  That cable is number 1 on my wishlist at the moment, and I will own one some day.


----------



## Noobzilla (Jul 4, 2020)

Excited for mine as well. Would take 4-6 weeks. Trevor is very busy. Once I get them I will order two amps, test both, return one, then go back into hiding for several years so I don't get tempted to buy anything else.


----------



## killaHz

Noobzilla said:


> Excited for mine as well. Would take 4-6 weeks. Trevor is very busy. Once I get them I will order two amps, test both, return one, then go back into hiding for several years so I don't get tempted to buy anything else.



Man, if I had a piece of audio gear for every time I’ve said this...

Oh, wait—I do.


----------



## InstantSilence

Anyone selling a s3 for audeze?


----------



## Ruslanimus

Hello,if someone has silvergarde sx?What can you say about this cable?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Not sure if I posted in this thread before, if I did my apology for the repetition. As it isn't something common my product choice from Norne is worth mentioning. First off I agree with others that Trevor is a great craftsman, and yes he was busy years ago when I had him make a speaker tap cable for me and at times the communication did suffer, but Trevor made it right by me. Anyway, he made a speaker tap cable so that I could drive headphones from the speaker terminals of my NAD M3. Best move I have ever made and have never needed a separate headamp since. I had the cable made in two pieces (12' total) out of Solv X cable. The construction and looks are superb.


----------



## cabate

Matthew420 said:


> Man, if I had a piece of audio gear for every time I’ve said this...
> 
> Oh, wait—I do.


That's funny! So do I.


----------



## ngd3

Looks like most people order headphone cables. Anybody on this thread have pictures of their IEM cable they can post?


----------



## Richsvt

Here's an older Silvergarde with Andromeda


----------



## Richsvt

Here's some others. Some Norne (Vorpal and Therium-top and right)


----------



## Binsterrrrr

ngd3 said:


> Looks like most people order headphone cables. Anybody on this thread have pictures of their IEM cable they can post?


I have the old Norne Audio Therium 4-wire cable for my Fitear!


----------



## Zurv

i ordered Draug 3 for my Focal Utopia. Hopefully it doesn't take more than a week or two.
I wanted to get the silver (because it looks cool), but just for looks the extra money wasn't worth it. (hrmm.. the 3SC does look great tho..)


----------



## felix3650

Zurv said:


> ...*Hopefully it doesn't take more than a week or two*...


Hmmm...I don't think so


----------



## Zurv (Jul 8, 2020)

felix3650 said:


> Hmmm...I don't think so



shhhh.. i have faith.. and like faith, it is likely misplaced and it will take a stunning long time >.< (But i'd love for Norne Audio to prove us all wrong.)


----------



## Astral Abyss

Zurv said:


> shhhh.. i have faith.. and like faith, it is likely misplaced and it will take a stunning long time >.< (But i've love for Norne Audio to prove us all wrong.)


Just expect 3 months and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## deafenears

Astral Abyss said:


> Just expect 3 months and you won't be disappointed.


That's the minimum for DHC's these days...


----------



## normie610

Trevor’s 8x21 AWG copper silver fusion cable is such a beauty!


----------



## ngd3

normie610 said:


> Trevor’s 8x21 AWG copper silver fusion cable is such a beauty!


IEM cable?


----------



## normie610

ngd3 said:


> IEM cable?



Yep, I don’t have headphones


----------



## InstantSilence

Nobody selling an s3?


----------



## Zurv

normie610 said:


> Trevor’s 8x21 AWG copper silver fusion cable is such a beauty!


How long did it take from when ordered?


----------



## normie610

Zurv said:


> How long did it take from when ordered?



Forever    well it took quite long, I’ve explained in this thread actually


----------



## Stu Paddasso

normie610 said:


> Trevor’s 8x21 AWG copper silver fusion cable is such a beauty!


I have the 4 wire version(of fusion) and what it does for base and sound stage is truly amazing! But it is a little heavy how do you find the 8 wire version for comfort????


----------



## normie610

Stu Paddasso said:


> I have the 4 wire version(of fusion) and what it does for base and sound stage is truly amazing! But it is a little heavy how do you find the 8 wire version for comfort????



I’m totally fine with the comfort. Do note that I’m always using my IEMs stationary, perhaps it won’t be as comfortable if you move a lot wearing your IEMs.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

normie610 said:


> I’m totally fine with the comfort. Do note that I’m always using my IEMs stationary, perhaps it won’t be as comfortable if you move a lot wearing your IEMs.


Thanks, did Trevor ever give you a name for this cable besides fusion?


----------



## normie610

Stu Paddasso said:


> Thanks, did Trevor ever give you a name for this cable besides fusion?



Unfortunately no, he only mentioned it as fusion


----------



## Stu Paddasso

normie610 said:


> Unfortunately no, he only mentioned it as fusion


A cable this good needs a cool name!!!!!


----------



## normie610

Stu Paddasso said:


> A cable this good needs a cool name!!!!!



I would agree


----------



## cabate

normie610 said:


> Trevor’s 8x21 AWG copper silver fusion cable is such a beauty!


That is beautiful! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## normie610

cabate said:


> That is beautiful! Hope you enjoy it.



it certainly is! And yes I’m enjoying it a lot and also the 8-wire SX which is paired with my Elysium.


----------



## LoryWiv

Stu Paddasso said:


> A cable this good needs a cool name!!!!!


Fusion8! Fusionate! Fusinater!


----------



## ngd3

@normie610 

Can you share a picture of the full fusion cable?


----------



## normie610

ngd3 said:


> @normie610
> 
> Can you share a picture of the full fusion cable?



I’ve posted it in another thread. Here’s the link: 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hig...-comparisons-and-reviews.804952/post-15710495


----------



## Stu Paddasso

I've never posted pics before, how would one post pictures here using an ipad?


----------



## shafat777

Need some help. 

I currently own a 6.3mm to 4 pin xlr adapter from this seller so that i can use my balanced headphone cable with my Hagerman Tuba amp. I have the following

https://impactaudiocables.com/shop/...-series-female-4-pin-to-14-35mm-adapter-cable. 

I was wondering, since most of my cables are of thicker gauge and higher braid/ core count, will a Solvx adapters of the same type from NorneAudio would benefit my sound quality? I have looked at similar adapters from other sellers as well, and I dont know if spending the extra $$ would yield any positive results... 

These are the adapters from Norne. 
http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...r-multi-core-type-4-6-eidolic-headphone-cable

Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## thecrow

shafat777 said:


> Need some help.
> 
> I currently own a 6.3mm to 4 pin xlr adapter from this seller so that i can use my balanced headphone cable with my Hagerman Tuba amp. I have the following
> 
> ...


Trevor’s adapters are not limited to the solv x. Send him an email and ask him what the options may be at the moment.
In the past I have had a number of adapters from him

ps even though the solv x 3 cables are on the thinner side they have really impressed me with a lot of headphones. exceptional bang for buck.


----------



## ThanatosVI

thecrow said:


> Trevor’s adapters are not limited to the solv x. Send him an email and ask him what the options may be at the moment.
> In the past I have had a number of adapters from him
> 
> ps even though the solv x 3 cables are on the thinner side they have really impressed me with a lot of headphones. exceptional bang for buck.


Exactly I had him make me matching adapters for my Skraug Series cable.
So the adapter is basically the same copper/silver fusion cable


----------



## koven

Another beauty from Trevor, 'Nameless One' 21.9 AWG 8-wire w/ Oyaide terminations..


----------



## cabate

koven said:


> Another beauty from Trevor, 'Nameless One' 21.9 AWG 8-wire w/ Oyaide terminations..


Very nice!


----------



## LoryWiv

koven said:


> Another beauty from Trevor, 'Nameless One' 21.9 AWG 8-wire w/ Oyaide terminations..


Is it wrong of me to want to frame a photo of this and hang it on my wall?


----------



## ThanatosVI

LoryWiv said:


> Is it wrong of me to want to frame a photo of this and hang it on my wall?


Why settle for a photo?


----------



## LoryWiv

ThanatosVI said:


> Why settle for a photo?


Point taken, it is functional art, not just to be admired from a distance.


----------



## jaboki

Even more beautiful in person!


----------



## ThanatosVI

jaboki said:


> Even more beautiful in person!


Damn that one is sexy, what connectors are These?


----------



## jaboki

ThanatosVI said:


> Damn that one is sexy, what connectors are These?


Oyaide P285T and I requested plain black barrels for the headphone connectors to match the Hifiman Arya.


----------



## Zurv

How long did it take from order to receiving it? Less than 3 months?


----------



## jaboki

Zurv said:


> How long did it take from order to receiving it? Less than 3 months?



Just about a month? I wasn't in a rush so it wasn't really a concern of mine. Especially with Covid19 impacting everyone at the moment.


----------



## gnahra

Hi all, couple of questions I'd love some help with.
First, any thoughts on a Therium 8-wire vs. Silvergarde 4-wire for IEMs?
Second, does anyone have direct experience with either of the above and the Clone Silver?  If so, would love impressions.

Thank you


----------



## runningwitit

His replies to emails are extremely slow now, his business must have dramatically picked up!!


----------



## Noobzilla

He still replies decently fast to me, but my cables keep getting delayed


----------



## gnahra

if you hear from him, let him know a first-time customer is ready to take the dive on a set of 8-wire Silvergardes   i emailed him Saturday to work out the details


----------



## Noobzilla

gnahra said:


> if you hear from him, let him know a first-time customer is ready to take the dive on a set of 8-wire Silvergardes   i emailed him Saturday to work out the details


What's the benefit of 8-wire vs 4-wire?


----------



## shafat777

Thinking about getting a pure silver cable for my Auteur and Verite C. Can anyone give any impressions on Draugur Silver 4x 23awg as well as Silvergrade S3-C 4x21 awg cables?. Any audible difference between the two cables? Never used pure silver cables before so im just curious aboout how they sound, especially when paired with ZMF cans...

Any info would be appreciated


----------



## thecrow

shafat777 said:


> Thinking about getting a pure silver cable for my Auteur and Verite C. Can anyone give any impressions on Draugur Silver 4x 23awg as well as Silvergrade S3-C 4x21 awg cables?. Any audible difference between the two cables? Never used pure silver cables before so im just curious aboout how they sound, especially when paired with ZMF cans...
> 
> Any info would be appreciated


i have the draug silver (not draugur) and the volsund with the auteur. Both work really well. The volsund gives you more of what the auteur already offers  It does improve on the stock cable.
the silver draug gives it a bit more liveliness/energy/ (perhaps) detail and it complements it really well. For that reason i use the silver cable with it 75% of the time.
i beleive the silvergarde v the silver draug (from only what i have read - so correct me) has a bit more treble extension and a bit more punch on the lower end. But the silver draug is slightly smoother.
that’s the reason I bought the silver draug and am very happy with it. 
i am sure those that have the silvergarde versions are happy with those too. 
the silver draug is around the same price as the silvergarde (not the clear but the other).

not exactly answering your question but I hope that helps a little


----------



## InstantSilence

Is the s3 Silvergarde good for clarity in the mids? If not, what cable is?


----------



## LoryWiv

shafat777 said:


> Thinking about getting a pure silver cable for my Auteur and Verite C. Can anyone give any impressions on Draugur Silver 4x 23awg as well as Silvergrade S3-C 4x21 awg cables?. Any audible difference between the two cables? Never used pure silver cables before so im just curious aboout how they sound, especially when paired with ZMF cans...
> 
> Any info would be appreciated


I have Auteur (Walnut) with Silvergarde S3 and am very satisfied. Compared to stock cable the detail retrieval and treble extension in particular are superior but the highs remain non-fatiguing. Overall frequency balance is excellent and I've had no interest in cable rolling since acquiring the Norne for my Auteur.


----------



## nwavesailor

I also have the S-3 Silvergarde and use it with a Verite Open as well as Empy and echo the opinions of others!


----------



## thecrow

One great thing with all trevor cables (particularly silver cables) is i have never found them dry or analytical. That’s my experience with silvergarde 2, silver draug, hybrids and copper with a lot of headphones. 
having said that some hps take to silver cables better than others
With his silver cables it’s just about picking the one that suits your headphones best

all the best


----------



## thecrow

InstantSilence said:


> Is the s3 Silvergarde good for clarity in the mids? If not, what cable is?


My experience with trevor silver cables - clarity all over/everywhere


----------



## felix3650

Hmmm, seems like Trevor's on a vacation  (he really deserves it!). Last I heard from him was July 22 

@shafat777 
Another good option you might consider is the Draug 3SC. It has both copper and silver in a 50/50 ratio. Everyone I've talked to (who has one ofcourse) gives it top marks. As a plus the Draug cable is a real beauty


----------



## shafat777

Wow such informative and helpful infoo regarding my inquiry. Thank you all. 

The reason i ask is because I currently have Satin Audio Kraken II HP 8 wire (4x26awg copper + 4x26awg Silver) cable for my auteur. I also own a Forza Audio Clair hybrid for my Audeze LCd-X (which i can also use for my ZMFs). I was wondering if a pure silver cable would bring any improvement compared to my two hybrids mentioned above. Also, if it helps, I am not really looking to spend more than $450-$500. 

Thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------



## Dan Fuentes (Aug 9, 2020)

felix3650 said:


> Hmmm, seems like Trevor's on a vacation  (he really deserves it!). Last I heard from him was July 22



I talked to him on Aug 3 had a cable shipped and just received a 3-C for my Clears on the 7th. There are new metal L/R indicator caps on the connectors as opposed to the usual rubber rings.


----------



## Dan Fuentes

Dan Fuentes said:


> I talked to him on Aug 3 had a cable shipped and just received a 3-C for my Clears on the 7th. There are new metal L/R indicator caps on the connectors as opposed to the usual rubber rings.


To be clear I was waiting about a month before I contacted him on the 3rd. I didnt get a cable in 4 days lol.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Dan Fuentes said:


> I talked to him on Aug 3 had a cable shipped and just received a 3-C for my Clears on the 7th. There are new metal L/R indicator caps on the connectors as opposed to the usual rubber rings.


SWEET!!!! did you have to ask for the colour caps or are they now standard?


----------



## Dan Fuentes

Stu Paddasso said:


> SWEET!!!! did you have to ask for the colour caps or are they now standard?


They just came that way.


----------



## Zurv

Dan Fuentes said:


> To be clear I was waiting about a month before I contacted him on the 3rd. I didnt get a cable in 4 days lol.



I waited a month, contacted him.. and nothing


----------



## Noobzilla

Interconnects are arriving today!


----------



## Noobzilla

Zurv said:


> I waited a month, contacted him.. and nothing


He recently had to attend a funeral so there's been delay. He did mail my interconnects on Friday.


----------



## gnahra

FWIW, he has been very engaged from my point of view.
I emailed him on Aug 1 to get an order started; we probably exchanged a dozen emails or so since then as he helped me with my selections; got an invoice this morning from him; according to him, cables will ship in < 1 week.
So, from my point of view, very engaged and pretty darn quick.
And...I'm super excited to get my first set of Norne cables!


----------



## Noobzilla

Whoa! These interconnects make a difference vs monoprice! Also beats the Chord RCAs that I've been comparing with. I'm using RME ADI-2 dac into HeadAmp GS-X Mini. For 3 weeks I've been skeptical if the amp is even an upgrade over the integrated amp in the RME, but this is not the case anymore! The Mini does sound better. Cleaner sounding and I'm able to pick up micro details better. Ooooo what a joy!


----------



## Cat Music

Noobzilla said:


> Whoa! These interconnects make a difference vs monoprice! Also beats the Chord RCAs that I've been comparing with. I'm using RME ADI-2 dac into HeadAmp GS-X Mini. For 3 weeks I've been skeptical if the amp is even an upgrade over the integrated amp in the RME, but this is not the case anymore! The Mini does sound better. Cleaner sounding and I'm able to pick up micro details better. Ooooo what a joy!


Can you share the link of the store where you got the interconnections? I think I missed it


----------



## Noobzilla

Cat Music said:


> Can you share the link of the store where you got the interconnections? I think I missed it



Lol for some reason I thought I was replying to a different thread and was linking this Norne thread and the store. I dont see the interconnects on the website but I happen to have asked Trevor if he makes em. Huh I shouldve mentioned to him about that... maybe there's error on the website or perhaps he wants to focus on headphone cables and purposely excluded interconnects. You'll have to email him to get a quote. He offers copper, silver-plated copper, and pure silver. I got the silver-plated copper which he recommended over the pure silver. I like Trevor because he is honest with the options he offer and doesn't just try to sell the most expensive/profitable product (same case when I was deciding specs for headphone cables). 

Now waiting for the Silvergarde 4! Should be my end game once that arrives then I can hide in the cave for eternity.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 11, 2020)

Cat Music said:


> Can you share the link of the store where you got the interconnections? I think I missed it


Deleted.


----------



## LoryWiv

Noobzilla said:


> Lol for some reason I thought I was replying to a different thread and was linking this Norne thread and the store. I dont see the interconnects on the website but I happen to have asked Trevor if he makes em. Huh I shouldve mentioned to him about that... maybe there's error on the website or perhaps he wants to focus on headphone cables and purposely excluded interconnects. You'll have to email him to get a quote. He offers copper, silver-plated copper, and pure silver. I got the silver-plated copper which he recommended over the pure silver. I like Trevor because he is honest with the options he offer and doesn't just try to sell the most expensive/profitable product (same case when I was deciding specs for headphone cables).
> 
> Now waiting for the *Silvergarde 4*! Should be my end game once that arrives then I can hide in the cave for eternity.


I didn't realize there was an S4! Do you mean Silvergarde S3 4-wire?


----------



## Noobzilla

LoryWiv said:


> I didn't realize there was an S4! Do you mean Silvergarde S3 4-wire?


S4 as in S3's next version. It's pre order. 19AWG instead of 20AWG


----------



## llamaluv

Noobzilla said:


> S4 as in S3's next version. It's pre order. 19AWG instead of 20AWG


I was told a week ago that the wait time for my S4 preorder should be "about two weeks". So we ought to start seeing them out in the wild pretty soon, I'd expect...


----------



## LoryWiv

Noobzilla said:


> S4 as in S3's next version. It's pre order. 19AWG instead of 20AWG


Thanks for clarifying. That's exciting and I look forward to your impressions!


----------



## InstantSilence

What is the difference really in sound and function of the s3 and s3c?


----------



## Marutks

s3c looks different,   I think that should be only difference


----------



## claud W

Lets see. The Draug SC3 does look different because it is a silver and copper fusion cable. The S3 is Norne's top of the line cable and it is standard with 4 wires and optional with 8 or 12 wires. Are you saying that Trevor is releasing a new TOTL cable called the S4? It is a bigger cable at 19awg vs the old S3 at 20 AWG. Any other changes?


----------



## ThanatosVI

claud W said:


> Lets see. The Draug SC3 does look different because it is a silver and copper fusion cable. The S3 is Norne's top of the line cable and it is standard with 4 wires and optional with 8 or 12 wires. Are you saying that Trevor is releasing a new TOTL cable called the S4? It is a bigger cable at 19awg vs the old S3 at 20 AWG. Any other changes?


Yes he is releasing a newer likely even better Version called the S4.

No public details yet, guess we have to ask via mail


----------



## Noobzilla

claud W said:


> Lets see. The Draug SC3 does look different because it is a silver and copper fusion cable. The S3 is Norne's top of the line cable and it is standard with 4 wires and optional with 8 or 12 wires. Are you saying that Trevor is releasing a new TOTL cable called the S4? It is a bigger cable at 19awg vs the old S3 at 20 AWG. Any other changes?


No other changes as far as I know. Someone posted colored (black and red) connectors just recently so that might be a new standard with those specific connectors. I'm super duper excited and looking forward for the S4. There's absolutely no one that I've seen say that my headphone's stock cable is as good or better than non-stock.


----------



## donato

I believe Trevor received his stock of S4 cable this week.  I haven't placed an order any S4 HP cables...yet (have all S3 already).  But I do have a bunch of S4 interconnects and speaker amp taps on order since all but one of my interconnects are copper.


----------



## donato (Aug 12, 2020)

InstantSilence said:


> What is the difference really in sound and function of the s3 and s3c?



I'd recommend e-mail Trevor and talking through your setup, use, and budget.  I'll see if I previously posted a comparison of S3-C and S3 (had them both on hifiman), but it's always a case of YMMV.  Again, talk to Trevor.



Marutks said:


> s3c looks different,   I think that should be only difference



If you look at the specs, S3-C uses 21awg wire and S3 is 20awg, although it's more than just the wire gauge.

Edit: I found what I had posted previously about this. "Trevor also said of the S3-C in an e-mail when I previously asked about the differences "It is smaller gauge and does not have all the benefits of the layered design with cotton layer and and cotton cores." The "layered" cable is the S3."


----------



## interweb-tech

Norne Audio Draug 3 SC no splitter. Presently in discussion with Trevor for an S4 for my new RAD-0.


----------



## Wes S

interweb-tech said:


> Norne Audio Draug 3 SC no splitter. Presently in discussion with Trevor for an S4 for my new RAD-0.


That cable looks killer, and you beat to that one in the classifieds recently.   Great buy and I really like the idea of no splitter, and might do that on my next cable. However, I do love that classic Norne triangle splitter. . .


----------



## whirlwind

interweb-tech said:


> Norne Audio Draug 3 SC no splitter. Presently in discussion with Trevor for an S4 for my new RAD-0.




Nice.

What was the wait time for this to arrive to you ?


----------



## interweb-tech

whirlwind said:


> Nice.
> 
> What was the wait time for this to arrive to you ?



I bought it second hand so turn around was like a week.


----------



## TigzStudio

Hey guys,

First off thank you for all the patience.  I hope everyone is doing as well as can be expected during this crazy year we are in.  
Sorry for my longer reply on the thread here and I will read back and catch up on any questions. I just wanted to get a quick update first.  
The S4 did come in stock finally (after dealing with some factory level delays).  So I am working hard
to get all of those shipped out this week and next along with all other pending orders here.  
A lot of tracking numbers headed out to folks this week.  Thanks to all for hanging in there, especially to those preorders that waited the longest,
it will not be forgotten.

Please feel free to email me for a quick check on status if you have not had an email from me lately.  I have tried my best to get all email updates out,
and still have some more to send.  
I am replying back same day right now (and for the foreseeable weeks), so if anytime a reply to your email stretches longer than 24 hours please send a bump if possible.  
Email is the best way to contact as opposed to PM here.  

I hope everyone is staying safe and getting some stress relief with some great listening time.  
A big thank you to everyone for the great continued support.


----------



## kefs

Any recommendations for Audiofly AF1120 iem. Finding them a little bright on stock silver cable. Good to see Trevor messaging again.


----------



## sahmen

I would really love to know how the new Silvergarde S4 sounds and how it stacks up against the S3.  I have some S3s which already sound like "end game," and yet I cannot help being curious about the S4 and wondering whether some upgrades might be in order. Some impressions from anyone who has heard them both would be really appreciated. Of course I know the S4 is new, and I do not know whether anyone here has got to hear it as yet...


----------



## Youry

Are there any pictures to see how different color cables look like? There is a cable gallery link on their website but nothing there


----------



## thecrow

Youry said:


> Are there any pictures to see how different color cables look like? There is a cable gallery link on their website but nothing there


Look through info on each cable and you’ll see some photos on there. Not the naked cables of course like the silvergarde sc or silver draugur Of course


----------



## Youry

There is a pull down menu for Cable Color Choice but I can't find any info on the cables other than the generic picture that shows on the page


----------



## thecrow

Youry said:


> There is a pull down menu for Cable Color Choice but I can't find any info on the cables other than the generic picture that shows on the page


eg this page
http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/SilvergardeS3HeadphoneCable

scroll down and if on a mobile when you get to some pics scroll to left or right  Hope that helps a bit


----------



## Youry

thecrow said:


> eg this page
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/SilvergardeS3HeadphoneCable
> 
> scroll down and if on a mobile when you get to some pics scroll to left or right  Hope that helps a bit


Thanks but I still can't see the models for Draug 3


----------



## felix3650

Youry said:


> Thanks but I still can't see the models for Draug 3


If you search for Draug 3 or any other model Trevor has made on google images, you'll find lots of pics. I do it when I want to gather several pics of different configs and mix cable elements (like sleeve, terminations, adapters etc) in my head.


----------



## runningwitit

claud W said:


> Lets see. The Draug SC3 does look different because it is a silver and copper fusion cable. The S3 is Norne's top of the line cable and it is standard with 4 wires and optional with 8 or 12 wires. Are you saying that Trevor is releasing a new TOTL cable called the S4? It is a bigger cable at 19awg vs the old S3 at 20 AWG. Any other changes?


I wonder if the 8/12 wire version can be made for iems?

That would be freaking INSANE!!

If so, I'll take an occ silver, a occ fusion and occ copper!!!!!


----------



## felix3650

runningwitit said:


> I wonder if the 8/12 wire version can be made for iems?
> 
> That would be freaking INSANE!!
> 
> If so, I'll take an occ silver, a occ fusion and occ copper!!!!!


Hmm, maybe not that practical in a 12 wire config lol. You need to keep the iems in your ears and not have them fall out everytime the cable moves. As a 8 wire option you have the Therium 2 (22 awg).


----------



## normie610

runningwitit said:


> I wonder if the 8/12 wire version can be made for iems?
> 
> That would be freaking INSANE!!
> 
> If so, I'll take an occ silver, a occ fusion and occ copper!!!!!



Yes Trevor can make the 8-wire version for IEMs. I have one 8-wire SX and two 8-wire fusions for my IEMs. I did ask for the 12 wire version though but he said he’s not sure how it will sound on IEMs. Initially I asked for 8-wire S3 for my IEM, but he was out of stock so I decided to go for 8-wire SX and 8-wire fusions.


----------



## runningwitit

felix3650 said:


> Hmm, maybe not that practical in a 12 wire config lol. You need to keep the iems in your ears and not have them fall out everytime the cable moves. As a 8 wire option you have the Therium 2 (22 awg).


19awg all the way! The s3 sound is GRANDE!!


----------



## gnahra

normie610 said:


> Yes Trevor can make the 8-wire version for IEMs. I have one 8-wire SX and two 8-wire fusions for my IEMs. I did ask for the 12 wire version though but he said he’s not sure how it will sound on IEMs. Initially I asked for 8-wire S3 for my IEM, but he was out of stock so I decided to go for 8-wire SX and 8-wire fusions.


I also have an 8-wire silvergarde on the way for my IEMs...super excited!


----------



## gnahra

normie610 said:


> Yes Trevor can make the 8-wire version for IEMs. I have one 8-wire SX and two 8-wire fusions for my IEMs. I did ask for the 12 wire version though but he said he’s not sure how it will sound on IEMs. Initially I asked for 8-wire S3 for my IEM, but he was out of stock so I decided to go for 8-wire SX and 8-wire fusions.


@normie610 how are you enjoying your 8-wire fusion cable?
my silvergarde arrives tmw, which I can't wait to listen to, but i think I need an all-copper copper/silver fusion for one of my new IEMs to take a bit of edge off the treble while retaining stage and bass...wanted to get your opinion.
thanks!


----------



## normie610

gnahra said:


> @normie610 how are you enjoying your 8-wire fusion cable?
> my silvergarde arrives tmw, which I can't wait to listen to, but i think I need an all-copper copper/silver fusion for one of my new IEMs to take a bit of edge off the treble while retaining stage and bass...wanted to get your opinion.
> thanks!



I have two 8-wire fusions, each paired with Z1R and M5. The synergy with Z1R is excellent, it brings the lower mids more forward so the sound becomes fuller. Treble is less harsh, but I guess it’s a combination of cable and source for Z1R. Soundstage is a tad narrower but still very holographic. Resolution and treble extension is maintained.

With the M5 it gives more impact and dynamics on all aspects of the sound.


----------



## Noobzilla

S4 arriving tomorrow! Finally after 2 months of wait!


----------



## Slim1970

Noobzilla said:


> S4 arriving tomorrow! Finally after 2 months of wait!


Looking forward to hearing your impressions and comparison to the S3


----------



## nwavesailor

Noobzilla said:


> S4 arriving tomorrow! Finally after 2 months of wait!


MUST.................RESIST.....................S4.........................  (from a S3 owner!!!!)


----------



## interweb-tech

Any pics of your S4 or samples Trevor may have shared? I am in discussion with him RE: S4 for LCD-4 and matching adapters for the RAD-0


----------



## gnahra

normie610 said:


> I have two 8-wire fusions, each paired with Z1R and M5. The synergy with Z1R is excellent, it brings the lower mids more forward so the sound becomes fuller. Treble is less harsh, but I guess it’s a combination of cable and source for Z1R. Soundstage is a tad narrower but still very holographic. Resolution and treble extension is maintained.
> 
> With the M5 it gives more impact and dynamics on all aspects of the sound.


Silvergarde SX-8 is here and I'm listening to it now on my Hero.
Beautiful cable, surprisingly supple and flexible given the heft/quality of the wires.
I do think the fusion will help me better achieve the objective of attenuating the treble without neutering the bass...so I'll have to order another cable from Trevor
But so far, really loving the Silvergarde...now need to try it on my other IEMs.


----------



## felix3650

gnahra said:


> Silvergarde SX-8 is here and I'm listening to it now on my Hero.
> Beautiful cable, surprisingly supple and flexible given the heft/quality of the wires.
> I do think the fusion will help me better achieve the objective of attenuating the treble without neutering the bass...so I'll have to order another cable from Trevor
> But so far, really loving the Silvergarde...now need to try it on my other IEMs.


Pics or it didn't happen as they say


----------



## Noobzilla

My S4 is here! Will spend a couple of hours testing it. Went with all black and silver combo to go with the rest of my desk set-up.


----------



## gnahra

felix3650 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen as they say





felix3650 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen as they say


Fair enough!
Pairs beautifully with my U12t (both aesthetically and sonically).


----------



## ThanatosVI

Noobzilla said:


> My S4 is here! Will spend a couple of hours testing it. Went with all black and silver combo to go with the rest of my desk set-up.


Looks exactly like my Skraug, even the same terminations and adapter


----------



## normie610

Well how about some 8-wire Fusion porn?


----------



## gnahra

normie610 said:


> Well how about some 8-wire Fusion porn?


I’m working with Trevor to get one myself...just copycatting you!


----------



## normie610

gnahra said:


> I’m working with Trevor to get one myself...just copycatting you!



good on you mate! You won’t regret it


----------



## whirlwind (Aug 30, 2020)

Draug 3SC has been ordered....thanks to@TigzStudio  for all of your help.

Very much appreciated.


----------



## felix3650

whirlwind said:


> Draug 3SC has been ordered....thanks for all of your help @TigzStudio  for all of your help.
> 
> Very much appreciated.


Welcome to the club J 
Be sure to post pics once you receive it. You know, for archival purpouses lol


----------



## Noobzilla

I will be traveling for the weekend so I'm leaving my initial impressions here before I go. 

First noticeable difference is volume. 6ft Silvergarde (w/adapter) is easily louder vs the 3m stock Empyrean cables most likely due to shorter length? This volume difference makes testing harder because I can't just switch cables and not worry about other factors. I also slightly prefer the high gain on the amp so I why settle for less by changing to low gain. It's impossible to get the exact volume unless I adjust the RME but I try not to adjust that too much.(I just realized I could adjust volume in Windows duhh!)

I'm not sure if it's due to the single ended connection of the amp or the XLR adapter, but the Silvergarde sounds better when connected straight to the XLR (even after adjusting the volume to match the SE's). I haven't had a time to focus on the mids and highs but I can certainly say there's definitely more punch in the bass region. I now have to turn off my bass EQ on the RME. I'm running short on time so I decide to test where I would likely notice the largest difference: 1) RME amp + stock cables SE vs 2) GS-X mini + Silvergarde XLR. 

Improvement on GS-X mini vs RME amp is very very small like 3-5% (if I had a high impedance headphone it would be much higher). I honestly won't mind returning the GS-X mini, but with the addition of the Silvergarde the improvement in sound is much more noticeable by another extra 4-7% (could be partly due to amp's balanced connection) for a total of up to 7-12% improvement. That's just my subjective rating though and I notice it also depends a lot on the quality of the track. Well-recorded tracks sound even more fantastic. Overall, besides slightly better bass, it's also slightly easier for me to hear micro details. For me the biggest benefit is now being able to hear those minuscule sounds at lower volume. 

Is the amp + cable upgrade worth it? Ehhh 50/50. I'd be happy to keep just the RME + headphones + stock cables really. Amp and cables are quite expensive for that small % improvement. Definitely a big luxury splurge to satisfy my curiosity. But now that I found the answers myself, I can go back to the depths with peace of mind. 

There's still that cable burn in debate. I'll post an update in two weeks or so if I notice improvement. Otherwise I may not resurface for a long while. 



Slim1970 said:


> Looking forward to hearing your impressions and comparison to the S3


I don't have any other cables besides the stock


----------



## ThanatosVI

Noobzilla said:


> I will be traveling for the weekend so I'm leaving my initial impressions here before I go.
> 
> First noticeable difference is volume. 6ft Silvergarde (w/adapter) is easily louder vs the 3m stock Empyrean cables most likely due to shorter length? This volume difference makes testing harder because I can't just switch cables and not worry about other factors. I also slightly prefer the high gain on the amp so I why settle for less by changing to low gain. It's impossible to get the exact volume unless I adjust the RME but I try not to adjust that too much.(I just realized I could adjust volume in Windows duhh!)
> 
> ...


Silvergarde S3 or S4?


----------



## Noobzilla

ThanatosVI said:


> Silvergarde S3 or S4?


S4


----------



## interweb-tech

Noobzilla said:


> S4


Based solely on pictures posted here, the S4 looks identical to the S3. What exactly sets them apart?


----------



## felix3650 (Aug 29, 2020)

interweb-tech said:


> Based solely on pictures posted here, the S4 looks identical to the S3. What exactly sets them apart?


Most probably internal cable geometry like no. of strands, their arrangement and/or thickness plus some other tweak Trevor might have added.
Yes, it needs a small label of some sort. The heatshrinks could use a label like his past cables.


----------



## Noobzilla

interweb-tech said:


> Based solely on pictures posted here, the S4 looks identical to the S3. What exactly sets them apart?



19AWG on the S4 and 20AWG on the S3. Besides that I don't know anything else.



felix3650 said:


> Most probably internal cable geometry like no. of strands, their arrangement and/or thickness plus some other tweak Trevor might have added.
> Yes, it needs a small label of some sort. The heatshrinks could use a label like his past cables.


I agree. Some marker or label of some sort to distinguish them apart would be nice. Someone could just advertise their S3 as S4. Maybe a product card with Trevor's autograph could work too 

@TigzStudio


----------



## deafenears

Trevor mentioned a 19AWG "Coppergarde" clear in the works, likely same or similar specs as the S4 but just made with copper rather than silver.


----------



## elisiX

Love the aesthetic of these cables over most others in the market and they seem to get great reviews from owners. 

My only real experience with a custom cable is trying a friends Moon Audio Black Dragon with my Utopia (off an RME/V281 stack). I really like this cable over the stock Focal cable, both in it's sound and aesthetic. I also find the Black Dragon to be a bit 'plastic' and would prefer a braided cable. 

I'm most curious to hear of recommendations for Utopia, Stellia and Empyrean as I am a little overwhelmed with all of the Norne options. I'd most likely be going for XLR options for each with a 6.3 adapter to give the most versatility across my Hugo 2, V281 and WA2. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## kefs

elisiX said:


> Love the aesthetic of these cables over most others in the market and they seem to get great reviews from owners.
> 
> My only real experience with a custom cable is trying a friends Moon Audio Black Dragon with my Utopia (off an RME/V281 stack). I really like this cable over the stock Focal cable, both in it's sound and aesthetic. I also find the Black Dragon to be a bit 'plastic' and would prefer a braided cable.
> 
> I'm most curious to hear of recommendations for Utopia, Stellia and Empyrean as I am a little overwhelmed with all of the Norne options. I'd most likely be going for XLR options for each with a 6.3 adapter to give the most versatility across my Hugo 2, V281 and WA2. Any help is appreciated.


Contact Trevor himself, he will guide you through your best options. His service is unbeatable. @TigzStudio


----------



## donato

elisiX said:


> Love the aesthetic of these cables over most others in the market and they seem to get great reviews from owners.
> 
> My only real experience with a custom cable is trying a friends Moon Audio Black Dragon with my Utopia (off an RME/V281 stack). I really like this cable over the stock Focal cable, both in it's sound and aesthetic. I also find the Black Dragon to be a bit 'plastic' and would prefer a braided cable.
> 
> I'm most curious to hear of recommendations for Utopia, Stellia and Empyrean as I am a little overwhelmed with all of the Norne options. I'd most likely be going for XLR options for each with a 6.3 adapter to give the most versatility across my Hugo 2, V281 and WA2. Any help is appreciated.



When in doubt, contact Trevor.  Awhile back, I posted a comparison with all of the cables I had on hand which included Black Dragon and Silver Dragon (this was for LCD-4).  In the end, Silvergarde was the way to go for me and I standardized on that (have 3 pairs, one for Audeze/ZMF, Hifiman, and MrSpeakers).  Contrary to "popular" belief, I don't find silver brighter, but definitely find it resolving.  In the end, cable upgrades a relatively minor, but are necessary if you are trying to extract the most out of your system.


----------



## Jon L

Noobzilla said:


> My S4 is here! Will spend a couple of hours testing it. Went with all black and silver combo to go with the rest of my desk set-up.



Maybe I missed it, but what's the difference between Silvergarde S3 and S4?


----------



## sahmen

Agreed 100% about the Norne Silver cables, particularly about the Silvergardes, which have never sounded "wrong" with any can I have used them on, and I have tried various "grades"/gauges of silvergardes on a variety of Audeze (LCD-X, i4, and 4) and Hifiman (He 1000, Edition Xv2, and He 1000SE)... Also love the various Norne "copper" Draugs (especially the v3), but I find that when looking for the very "last word" in both detail retrieval and deep textured bass, the silvergardes almost never fail (the have actually  never failed me). The only at once exciting and maddening part of this gig for me personally, as an owner, is how they keep evolving... After collecting several a few Silvergardes, including a regular 5 ft + 0ft  long extension cord set in the S3 series, it feels both infuriating and exciting to learn of an X4, which promises to squeeze out even more Audio "presence" and goodness over an already "endgame" performing S3?  By the way, if no "endgame" is ever the real "endgame," (as one learns, sooner or later, in this hobby), why don't we just retire that word altogether to the dustbin of audio history.?

Anyway, I am still waiting to hear someone's comparison of the S3s and S4s, in order to find out exactly what sq  delta (if any) separates the two.


----------



## kefs

sahmen said:


> Agreed 100% about the Norne Silver cables, particularly about the Silvergardes, which have never sounded "wrong" with any can I have used them on, and I have tried various "grades"/gauges of silvergardes on a variety of Audeze (LCD-X, i4, and 4) and Hifiman (He 1000, Edition Xv2, and He 1000SE)... Also love the various Norne "copper" Draugs (especially the v3), but I find that when looking for the very "last word" in both detail retrieval and deep textured bass, the silvergardes almost never fail (the have actually  never failed me). The only at once exciting and maddening part of this gig for me personally, as an owner, is how they keep evolving... After collecting several a few Silvergardes, including a regular 5 ft + 0ft  long extension cord set in the S3 series, it feels both infuriating and exciting to learn of an X4, which promises to squeeze out even more Audio "presence" and goodness over an already "endgame" performing S3?  By the way, if no "endgame" is ever the real "endgame," (as one learns, sooner or later, in this hobby), why don't we just retire that word altogether to the dustbin of audio history.?
> 
> Anyway, I am still waiting to hear someone's comparison of the S3s and S4s, in order to find out exactly what sq  delta (if any) separates the two.


Any comparison between silvergarde and silver draug? ( i have silver draug i use with Sony Z1R)


----------



## deafenears

elisiX said:


> I'm most curious to hear of recommendations for Utopia, Stellia and Empyrean as I am a little overwhelmed with all of the Norne options. I'd most likely be going for XLR options for each with a 6.3 adapter to give the most versatility across my Hugo 2, V281 and WA2. Any help is appreciated.


For me, it's just aesthetics, I like to see the wires so no sleeves / clear sheathing. Also something not too heavy so 4-wires without the triangle splitter, which adds a bit more weight. If you think cables adds to the sound, I believe Trevor also makes some headphone adapters (AffinityCables on eBay too), so you could purchase a few different Norne with some adapters, swap around to try out and see which sounds better with which. Offload the spares and adapters later.


----------



## elisiX

deafenears said:


> For me, it's just aesthetics, I like to see the wires so no sleeves / clear sheathing. Also something not too heavy so 4-wires without the triangle splitter, which adds a bit more weight. If you think cables adds to the sound, I believe Trevor also makes some headphone adapters (AffinityCables on eBay too), so you could purchase a few different Norne with some adapters, swap around to try out and see which sounds better with which. Offload the spares and adapters later.



I spent a little time this past weekend ‘testing’ a few cable scenarios and I am 100% sure that there are sound differences with different cables. It’s more than just the aesthetics.

Using my Utopia and RME/V281 stack, I tried the Hart Audio XLR vs Black Dragon XLR and also OEM SE vs Black Dragon SE (using an adapter).

The differences are of course subtle, particularly with the two XLR options, though the changes I detected with the Black Dragon over the OEM cable in SE scenarios were clearly noticed.

If I were to buy a Norne cable and it sounded like the OEM SE does, I’d be a little disappointed, as I know the Black Dragon changed, and in my case improved the sound for the Utopia.

What I discovered with the Black Dragon was that none of the detail was lost, all of the clarity was there or improved, but most importantly any harshness that the Utopia can sometimes exhibit was removed in the most subtle but effective way.

I’m confident there’s a Norne option which will do the same though it sounds like I might be best to reach out to Trevor to discover that.


----------



## thecrow

I be


elisiX said:


> I spent a little time this past weekend ‘testing’ a few cable scenarios and I am 100% sure that there are sound differences with different cables. It’s more than just the aesthetics.
> 
> Using my Utopia and RME/V281 stack, I tried the Hart Audio XLR vs Black Dragon XLR and also OEM SE vs Black Dragon SE (using an adapter).
> 
> ...


trevor has a very reasonable return policy. 
though his cables are not the quickest to be made, his quality and pricing are fantastic. And he is very helpful and reasonable


----------



## sahmen

sahmen said:


> Agreed 100% about the Norne Silver cables, particularly about the Silvergardes, which have never sounded "wrong" with any can I have used them on, and I have tried various "grades"/gauges of silvergardes on a variety of Audeze (LCD-X, i4, and 4) and Hifiman (He 1000, Edition Xv2, and He 1000SE)... Also love the various Norne "copper" Draugs (especially the v3), but I find that when looking for the very "last word" in both detail retrieval and deep textured bass, the silvergardes almost never fail (the have actually  never failed me). The only at once exciting and maddening part of this gig for me personally, as an owner, is how they keep evolving... After collecting several a few Silvergardes, including a regular 5 ft + 0ft  long extension cord set in the S3 series, it feels both infuriating and exciting to learn of an X4, which promises to squeeze out even more Audio "presence" and goodness over an already "endgame" performing S3?  By the way, if no "endgame" is ever the real "endgame," (as one learns, sooner or later, in this hobby), why don't we just retire that word altogether to the dustbin of audio history.?
> 
> Anyway, I am still waiting to hear someone's comparison of the S3s and S4s, in order to find out exactly what sq  delta (if any) separates the two.


I have a draugur silver that I use with my Audeze LCDi4. It plays very nicely with it, and I see no downsides to is when using it with i4. The sound is as detailed well-extended in both directions as I seem to get when using the Silvergarde S3 with my Audeze LCD-4 or Hifiman He1000SE, although I mostly use the LCDi4 with my Kann Cube, while the LCD4 and my other cans are mostly used with my desktop rigs,  I suspect that if I were to use S3 and Draugur Silver on the same desktop rigs, the S3 will edge the Draugur Silver on technicalities such as detail retrieval, soundstage, and overall presence by a hair, but I think that is very complimentary to the Draugur Silver, as a 23 awg cable going head to head with a 20awg S3 in that scenario.   I also have the 21awg earlier siilvergarde s, and I would consider the move from the Draugur Silver to that S as more of a side-grade than an upgrade

Please note that my comments are about the Draugur Silver, rather than the Draug Silver, which I do not own, and have never heard.  I am also speaking from hunches I have, rather than any actual head to head experimentations I have made.  I tend not to bother with such experimentations, when I am getting rock-solid performances from my components, and rock-solid performances and satisfaction are all I have ever received from these Norne Silver cables.


----------



## runningwitit

Can someone pm me Trevor's address, I have a return that needs repair.
Thanks


----------



## donato

sahmen said:


> I have a draugur silver that I use with my Audeze LCDi4. It plays very nicely with it, and I see no downsides to is when using it with i4. The sound is as detailed well-extended in both directions as I seem to get when using the Silvergarde S3 with my Audeze LCD-4 or Hifiman He1000SE, although I mostly use the LCDi4 with my Kann Cube, while the LCD4 and my other cans are mostly used with my desktop rigs,  I suspect that if I were to use S3 and Draugur Silver on the same desktop rigs, the S3 will edge the Draugur Silver on technicalities such as detail retrieval, soundstage, and overall presence by a hair, but I think that is very complimentary to the Draugur Silver, as a 23 awg cable going head to head with a 20awg S3 in that scenario.   I also have the 21awg earlier siilvergarde s, and I would consider the move from the Draugur Silver to that S as more of a side-grade than an upgrade
> 
> Please note that my comments are about the Draugur Silver, rather than the Draug Silver, which I do not own, and have never heard.  I am also speaking from hunches I have, rather than any actual head to head experimentations I have made.  I tend not to bother with such experimentations, when I am getting rock-solid performances from my components, and rock-solid performances and satisfaction are all I have ever received from these Norne Silver cables.



Was the draugur silver what Trevor recommended with the i4?  I haven't gotten around to buying an upgrade cable yet for mine.  I'd probably only use with desktop use (otherwise just cipher cable).  BTW, I also have an LCD-4 and HEK SE too (and a V281 and a Yggy, but use my Holo Spring KTE these days), so I like your taste in HPs and cables


----------



## seamon

donato said:


> When in doubt, contact Trevor.  Awhile back, I posted a comparison with all of the cables I had on hand which included Black Dragon and Silver Dragon (this was for LCD-4).  In the end, Silvergarde was the way to go for me and I standardized on that (have 3 pairs, one for Audeze/ZMF, Hifiman, and MrSpeakers).  Contrary to "popular" belief, I don't find silver brighter, but definitely find it resolving.  In the end, cable upgrades a relatively minor, but are necessary if you are trying to extract the most out of your system.


Funny story, I had the Silver Dragon V3 before getting the S3 myself with the LCD 4. S3 destroys the V3. Hope the S3 is treating you well.


----------



## spw1880

Norne cables are legend. And trevor's customer service is great. I still have my silvergarde s2, its fantastic. How good is the s4?
Thanks


----------



## donato

seamon said:


> Funny story, I had the Silver Dragon V3 before getting the S3 myself with the LCD 4. S3 destroys the V3. Hope the S3 is treating you well.



Haha, yes,  The S2 I bought from you way back when (still have it...have to figure out what I should do with it) was my gateway to Norne and I've been hooked ever since.  I have a bunch of S4 interconnects hopefully on the way this week, but I have been holding off on any HP cable upgrades to S4 at this point.  Maybe when I buy a Susvara, I'll need to get something special built from Trevor.


----------



## seamon

donato said:


> Haha, yes,  The S2 I bought from you way back when (still have it...have to figure out what I should do with it) was my gateway to Norne and I've been hooked ever since.  I have a bunch of S4 interconnects hopefully on the way this week, but I have been holding off on any HP cable upgrades to S4 at this point.  Maybe when I buy a Susvara, I'll need to get something special built from Trevor.


Ah it was a S2. I also ordered some S4 interconnects a while back. I am excited to hear them!


----------



## donato

On that note of interconnects, I would mention to everyone who is upgrading their headphone cables, don't forget about your interconnects between your DAC and amp if you have separates.  I've been using some Wireworld Platinum Eclipse 7 (bought on closeout last year) which was revelatory and I'm kind of curious to see how the S4 sounds in comparison.


----------



## InstantSilence

Selling an s3 Silvergarde, eidolic, audeze zmf
Because the s4 is that much better? Love Norne stuff


----------



## doraymon

Guys is Trevor still alive and kickin''?
I dropped him an email but had no reaction.


----------



## gnahra

doraymon said:


> Guys is Trevor still alive and kickin''?
> I dropped him an email but had no reaction.


Yes I have exchanged emails with him recently...


----------



## doraymon

gnahra said:


> Yes I have exchanged emails with him recently...


Thanks


----------



## JLoud

Me too. Just got an extension cable a week or so ago. He mentioned he was swamped right now.


----------



## gnahra

doraymon said:


> Thanks


I’m by no means an expert, but what I’ve found helps is re-sending the email every few days so it pops to the top of his inbox.  He’s definitely busy, but I think responsive enough...just need to be a bit patient, I’ve found, which i think is worth it given the end product!


----------



## donato

Just received my latest from from Trevor - The XLR interconnects are S4 Silvergarde, the cable for my Hifiman HEK SE is a retermination of an S3 Silvergarde, and the RCA interconnects are Silvergarde S3.  Guess I have some listening to do


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> Just received my latest from from Trevor - The XLR interconnects are S4 Silvergarde, the cable for my Hifiman HEK SE is a retermination of an S3 Silvergarde, and the RCA interconnects are Silvergarde S3.  Guess I have some listening to do


Damn those interconnects are nice


----------



## TigzStudio

doraymon said:


> Thanks



Hey there, I sent you a quick PM to try and get this sorted about your email.
I am replying the same day to emails right now again so you should always have a reply within 24 hours.  If you do not have a reply within 24 hours, please go ahead and try sending a bump or emailing me directly instead of using the contact form.  Thanks!


----------



## doraymon

TigzStudio said:


> Hey there, I sent you a quick PM to try and get this sorted about your email.
> I am replying the same day to emails right now again so you should always have a reply within 24 hours.  If you do not have a reply within 24 hours, please go ahead and try sending a bump or emailing me directly instead of using the contact form.  Thanks!


Thanks Trev, I replied to your PM. Anyway I had sent you emails, no contact form.
It's Dom here, long time (and super happy) customer. I had to abandon my music hobby for a while for family issues and was not in touch for a couple of years...
Check your junk, maybe my emails are there.
Cheers.


----------



## Roasty

I think the website hasn't been updated.. 
Those with the S4, could you reveal the price? Big jump up from the S3?


----------



## seamon

Roasty said:


> I think the website hasn't been updated..
> Those with the S4, could you reveal the price? Big jump up from the S3?


The cult of Norne prohibits the followers to reveal pricing.


----------



## llamaluv

seamon said:


> The cult of Norne prohibits the followers to reveal pricing.



LOL, basically.

Here's mine, BTW, arrived a couple weeks ago and have been burning it in ever since. It's almost time to do some real comparisons against my favorite cable.


----------



## sahmen

llamaluv said:


> LOL, basically.
> 
> Here's mine, BTW, arrived a couple weeks ago and have been burning it in ever since. It's almost time to do some real comparisons against my favorite cable.



If this is an S4, could you kindly compare it with an S3 if that is possible? I have been loving my S3's so much so far, thinking "it can't get any better," but we all know how these things go, right?


----------



## llamaluv (Sep 19, 2020)

sahmen said:


> If this is an S4, could you kindly compare it with an S3 if that is possible? I have been loving my S3's so much so far, thinking "it can't get any better," but we all know how these things go, right?


This is my first Norne cable unfortunately. The other cable I have with the same headphone connectors and which I'll be comparing the S4 to is a Wireworld Nano Platinum Eclipse.

Edit: Due to the fact that the S4 is identical to the S3 aside from being 19 gauge instead of 20 gauge (this is true, right?), my guess is that the difference between the two would be very subtle at best. Twenty gauge is already exceptionally thick for a headphone cable, so we're very much in the land of diminishing returns at this point. That's just very much a guess though. I'd be interested to find out about any subjective impressions too.


----------



## whirlwind

I am eagerly awaiting an Draug 3SC and excited to hear it.


----------



## omoanya

Just ordered a custom Draug 3SC Fusion balanced - for Verite Open > Kann Cube  - now on to the waiting game!


----------



## runningwitit

gnahra said:


> Silvergarde SX-8 is here and I'm listening to it now on my Hero.
> Beautiful cable, surprisingly supple and flexible given the heft/quality of the wires.
> I do think the fusion will help me better achieve the objective of attenuating the treble without neutering the bass...so I'll have to order another cable from Trevor
> But so far, really loving the Silvergarde...now need to try it on my other IEMs.


Is the 8 wire occ litz?


----------



## gnahra

runningwitit said:


> Is the 8 wire occ litz?


Yes.
More specifically: 8 x 21awg pure silver occ litz w/cotton core


----------



## rayofsi

got my s4 in recently. Trevor is an outstanding person to deal with. He can take some time, but he's great to deal with. Swamped by his cult-like following i bet.

Have the S4s on the susvaras, running temp hypershort adapters to my LCD4 also. I didn't realize i had temp hypershorts until Trevor mentioned saying i owe you a pair of hypershorts built with Eidolic mini-xlrs. Honest guy to deal with for sure!


----------



## koven

rayofsi said:


> got my s4 in recently. Trevor is an outstanding person to deal with. He can take some time, but he's great to deal with. Swamped by his cult-like following i bet.
> 
> Have the S4s on the susvaras, running temp hypershort adapters to my LCD4 also. I didn't realize i had temp hypershorts until Trevor mentioned saying i owe you a pair of hypershorts built with Eidolic mini-xlrs. Honest guy to deal with for sure!



How do you like the sound? I'm waiting for my Susvara S4 as well.


----------



## rayofsi

koven said:


> How do you like the sound? I'm waiting for my Susvara S4 as well.


I went from stock to s4. So definitely big upgrade. Tried these with my lcd4 with hypershorts adapters and it was a nice upgrade from silver dragons. Need more break in time. But loving my s4s!


----------



## gnahra

My new 64a 18s with my Silvergarde SX-8.  Sublime pairing.


----------



## whirlwind

My Draug 3SC just arrived today!

Going to give it a good listen to tonight my my new ZMF VC.

Big thanks to Trevor, all of my dealings have been wonderful with Norne Audio. This is my third Draug cable and I have loved the other two and am expecting the same from this one.


----------



## Roasty

whirlwind said:


> My Draug 3SC just arrived today!
> 
> Going to give it a good listen to tonight my my new ZMF VC.
> 
> Big thanks to Trevor, all of my dealings have been wonderful with Norne Audio. This is my third Draug cable and I have loved the other two and am expecting the same from this one.



Congrats man that combo looks amazing!


----------



## Noobzilla

After a month of using the S4 and getting accustomed to it, I took out my stock cables for another a rematch. I mostly took it out since someone asked about my RME ADI2 and GS-X Mini set-up. No contest! Heck for round 2 I even gave the S4 a handicap. RME + S4 (with XLR to 4.4mm adapter) > RME + Mini + Stock cable

@Wladimir I just noticed you're viewing this thread  (S/he is the person who woke me up from my slumber). 

Back to hiding!


----------



## TigzStudio

Thanks to all for the posts and great support, I hope everyone is doing as well as can be expected lately.  Hopefully listening to as much great
music as you can.  Last night I was spinning a few records to relax a bit myself.  
I do have more fun stuff to come before the year is out for everyone.  Working very hard behind the scenes as always
to get as much as I can out the door for all.  For those doing email inquiries, if you can try to bump your emails in my inbox if you do not have a reply within 12-18 hours.  This ensures I snag any emails I might miss when in a heavier build schedule.  But I always try to get to all the same day and within hours, M-Sat.  Sundays are usually slowest for email replies.  

Just a quick update to "Domenico" specifically, I am having issues getting your emails in particular for some reason, I have sent you a quick PM again.  

Thank you everyone!  I will keep checking back here and get updates more often when able.


----------



## Wladimir

Noobzilla said:


> After a month of using the S4 and getting accustomed to it, I took out my stock cables for another a rematch. I mostly took it out since someone asked about my RME ADI2 and GS-X Mini set-up. No contest! Heck for round 2 I even gave the S4 a handicap. RME + S4 (with XLR to 4.4mm adapter) > RME + Mini + Stock cable
> 
> @Wladimir I just noticed you're viewing this thread  (S/he is the person who woke me up from my slumber).
> 
> Back to hiding!


Haha, enjoy your caving   I'm interested, is the difference in amp section between ADI-2 and Mini GS-X more pronounced with S4 than with stock cables? I'm trying to justify future upgrade to new headamp, when I get a proper cable like S4


----------



## Noobzilla

Wladimir said:


> Haha, enjoy your caving   I'm interested, is the difference in amp section between ADI-2 and Mini GS-X more pronounced with S4 than with stock cables? I'm trying to justify future upgrade to new headamp, when I get a proper cable like S4



I explained a bit here in my previous post 

There's not much improvement using stock cable with ADI-2 vs Mini. It almost seems that the stock cable was bottlenecking the Mini. Difference is slightly more pronounced with the S4. However, there's that potential adapter issue so difference might be more pronounced if I had a SE S4. 

Hopefully that correctly answered your question.


----------



## sahmen

Has anyone heard from Trevor @TigzStudio  via e-mail in the past couple of days?


----------



## ThanatosVI

sahmen said:


> Has anyone heard from Trevor @TigzStudio  via e-mail in the past couple of days?


He posted here 5 days ago, just "bump" your email


----------



## sahmen

ThanatosVI said:


> He posted here 5 days ago, just "bump" your email



Already have:  i did my third bump before posting the inquiry on this site. I've been trying to reach him since Friday via e-mail. He must be taking a break, at least, from his e-mai inbox  .  I am just attempting to order a cable from him, so there is no emergency.  But I'm eager to place the order quickly.

Patrick


----------



## paradoxper

sahmen said:


> Already have:  i did my third bump before posting the inquiry on this site. I've been trying to reach him since Friday via e-mail. He must be taking a break, at least, from his e-mai inbox  .  I am just attempting to order a cable from him, so there is no emergency.  But I'm eager to place the order quickly.
> 
> Patrick


Norne Audio are not for people in a rush.


----------



## Noobzilla

paradoxper said:


> Norne Audio are not for people in a rush.


^ This


----------



## ThanatosVI

sahmen said:


> Already have:  i did my third bump before posting the inquiry on this site. I've been trying to reach him since Friday via e-mail. He must be taking a break, at least, from his e-mai inbox  .  I am just attempting to order a cable from him, so there is no emergency.  But I'm eager to place the order quickly.
> 
> Patrick


Well all I can tell you is to have patience,  the final product is well worth the wait!
He is generally available,  so "some" customers sure are receiving answers, of course he can't work 24/7 so maybe he took the weekend off or something


----------



## sahmen

Guys, you're preaching to a choir!  I have been buying Norne Audio cables for about 4 years now, and know the score about possible delays at different levels or phases of transactions and communications.  I am just slightly more impatient now than normal, because I am sort of eager to try a cable I do not have with a new headphone I'm getting, but this is not an emergency, and I have many cables that can function perfectly as holdovers.  As for Trevor, I know he will respond sooner rather than later... So all is well, in spite of my little temporary impatience.   ... and I shall soon get over even that impatience too.


----------



## ksorota

sahmen said:


> Has anyone heard from Trevor @TigzStudio  via e-mail in the past couple of days?


Just an FYI, I had correspondence on Oct 1 regarding a cable I ordered which was about to ship...sounds like he is quite busy with a new cable geometry and lots of orders to get out.


----------



## donato

I also heard from him on Friday 10/2.


----------



## sahmen

Just heard back from Trevor, so my little drama of/with impatience is over


----------



## claud W

I am giving myself a Focal Utopia for Christmas. I am ordering a recommended cable for it now since I am a long term customer of Norne and want to get it in time for Christmas. At this point, I may get it in November, but that is wishful thinking.


----------



## JLoud

Oh man, claud W is one post away from 1,000. 
always fun to see someone roll over into a new + Head-Fier!


----------



## claud W

HOT DAMN!!!! Just ordered a headphone cable from Trevor. Can't tell you which one or I would have to kill you, but it is for a Focal Utopia and its balanced. Here we go number 1000!!


----------



## JLoud

And there we go. 1000. Congratulations!


----------



## thecrow

claud W said:


> HOT DAMN!!!! Just ordered a headphone cable from Trevor. Can't tell you which one or I would have to kill you, but it is for a Focal Utopia and its balanced. Here we go number 1000!!





JLoud said:


> And there we go. 1000. Congratulations!


There is another way to keep your thread count ticking upwards but I don’t want to give my secrets away


----------



## thecrow

thecrow said:


> There is another way to keep your thread count ticking upwards but I don’t want to give my secrets away


There is another way to keep your thread count ticking upwards but I don’t want to give my secrets away


----------



## JLoud

Oh I get it.


----------



## JLoud

Oh I get it.


----------



## sahmen

Okay guys, are there any advantages or disadvantages (SQ-related or not) between choosing either rhodium or gold connectors for headphones?  How about TRS as opposed to TS connectors?

I am sort of tired of reading conflicting expert opinions about such advantages and disadvantages. I am thinking there ought to be a simpler answer.  The cable of interest is the silvergarde S4, and yes I have asked for Trevor's advice too, but I am asking here while awaiting his input.


----------



## Roasty

sahmen said:


> Okay guys, are there any advantages or disadvantages (SQ-related or not) between choosing either rhodium or gold connectors for headphones?  How about TRS as opposed to TS connectors?
> 
> I am sort of tired of reading conflicting expert opinions about such advantages and disadvantages. I am thinking there ought to be a simpler answer.  The cable of interest is the silvergarde S4, and yes I have asked for Trevor's advice too, but I am asking here while awaiting his input.



I have no useful input. But when in doubt, choose the more expensive option.


----------



## ksorota

sahmen said:


> Okay guys, are there any advantages or disadvantages (SQ-related or not) between choosing either rhodium or gold connectors for headphones?  How about TRS as opposed to TS connectors?
> 
> I am sort of tired of reading conflicting expert opinions about such advantages and disadvantages. I am thinking there ought to be a simpler answer.  The cable of interest is the silvergarde S4, and yes I have asked for Trevor's advice too, but I am asking here while awaiting his input.


It was my main understanding that sonically they are the same, but the rhodium is a much stronger coating that will last longer. TS vs TRS depends on the headphones, trs is more flexible if your cans can accommodate.


----------



## jaboki

whirlwind said:


> My Draug 3SC just arrived today!
> 
> Going to give it a good listen to tonight my my new ZMF VC.
> 
> Big thanks to Trevor, all of my dealings have been wonderful with Norne Audio. This is my third Draug cable and I have loved the other two and am expecting the same from this one.



Just curious is this the "Einvaldi"?
http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...auteur-atticus-eikon-mr-speakers-ether-2-flow


----------



## thecrow (Oct 8, 2020)

jaboki said:


> Just curious is this the "Einvaldi"?
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...auteur-atticus-eikon-mr-speakers-ether-2-flow


as i understand it the draug3sc is copper and silver (half and half ???) but the einvaldi is mostly silver with a touch of copper.

I am happy to be corrected if wrong

http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...cd-2-3-4-x-xc-elex-meze-empyrean-arya-sundara


----------



## jaboki

thecrow said:


> as i understand it the draug3sc is copper and silver (half and half ???) but the einvaldi is mostly silver with a touch of copper.
> 
> I am happy to be corrected if wrong
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...cd-2-3-4-x-xc-elex-meze-empyrean-arya-sundara


You're probably right. For some reason I didn't see that link in the options. Thanks!


----------



## whirlwind

jaboki said:


> Just curious is this the "Einvaldi"?
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...auteur-atticus-eikon-mr-speakers-ether-2-flow




 No...my cable is the Draug 3 silver/copper, not the Einvaldi


----------



## omoanya

Just received my Fusion cables - great sound & finish. A definite improvement over stock and the 2.5 trrs balanced is a perfect fit for the Kann Cube. 
#HappyNorneCustomer


----------



## runningwitit

omoanya said:


> Just received my Fusion cables - great sound & finish. A definite improvement over stock and the 2.5 trrs balanced is a perfect fit for the Kann Cube.
> #HappyNorneCustomer


How has your cable influenced the bass and midrange departments?

Soundstage?


----------



## omoanya

runningwitit said:


> How has your cable influenced the bass and midrange departments?
> 
> Soundstage?


I haven’t gone back to the old cables to really a/b as I’m just adjusting to the overall sound, but I’d say off the bat w/ the new cables the VO’s are a little more airy and bass timing which was already great is even  better/tighter.


----------



## Viper Necklampy

ksorota said:


> It was my main understanding that sonically they are the same, but the rhodium is a much stronger coating that will last longer. TS vs TRS depends on the headphones, trs is more flexible if your cans can accommodate.


Sonically they are the same? I would not say so, i don't like Gold plating honestly, to me Rhodium is much better sounding to me, can't recall as i tried different cables the exact sonic difference, but Rhodium is just.. kinda incredible, the extension, the airiness and spaciousness, while gold is kinda cloudy to me and congesting a bit, it's just... Also Trevor i think suggests Rhodium connectors with his cables, he is the one to hear.


----------



## Sage Encore

sahmen said:


> Okay guys, are there any advantages or disadvantages (SQ-related or not) between choosing either rhodium or gold connectors for headphones?  How about TRS as opposed to TS connectors?
> 
> I am sort of tired of reading conflicting expert opinions about such advantages and disadvantages. I am thinking there ought to be a simpler answer.  The cable of interest is the silvergarde S4, and yes I have asked for Trevor's advice too, but I am asking here while awaiting his input.


Hi,
Not too sure about headphone cables but I know Shunyata do not recommend Rhodium plating for their power cords.


----------



## gnahra

Just got my 8-wire fusion cable...as usual, worth the wait.  Impeccable craftsmanship, and they are really highlighting the best of what my LX SE has to offer.  @TigzStudio thank you!


----------



## Stu Paddasso

gnahra said:


> Just got my 8-wire fusion cable...as usual, worth the wait.  Impeccable craftsmanship, and they are really highlighting the best of what my LX SE has to offer.  @TigzStudio thank you!


How are they for comfort and weight?


----------



## olle83

Trevor, can you give us any updates about the new website?


----------



## gnahra

Stu Paddasso said:


> How are they for comfort and weight?


They are obviously on the heavy side, but I’m still able to walk around with them with my DAP in my pocket.  So, I’d say workable.  I’ve asked Trevor to create a shirt clip for me that will fit this (and my Silvergarde 8-wire), which will 100% address the slight portability concerns I have.
ultimately I would say this depends on your tolerance...if you’re stationary, I have zero issues.  If you’re walking around, it’s workable but a shirt clip will make it perfectly fine.


----------



## kingy

Is it me or does anyone get replies from Trevor these days?


----------



## jaboki

kingy said:


> Is it me or does anyone get replies from Trevor these days?


He responds, it just takes a while.


----------



## JLoud

I have found that while the cables are very nice, it takes a while to get them. And communication is slow. I'm sure he is busy and this may not be his main job. One reason I am hesitating to order another cable. Just seems to take a long time and correspondence is spotty.


----------



## jaboki

JLoud said:


> I have found that while the cables are very nice, it takes a while to get them. And communication is slow. I'm sure he is busy and this may not be his main job. One reason I am hesitating to order another cable. Just seems to take a long time and correspondence is spotty.


Just curious, I wonder why everyone is in such a hurry to get an optional cable for a headphone and OEM cable they already have?


----------



## olle83

Is Trevor running the company all alone? IMO he should hire additional staff to get things rolling.


----------



## JLoud

jaboki said:


> Just curious, I wonder why everyone is in such a hurry to get an optional cable for a headphone and OEM cable they already have?


Not sure what you consider a hurry. But the last two cables I ordered took about 5-6 weeks. Not an eternity, but there are other quality sources to choose from. Not all the cables I have ordered were replacing an existing cable. Some I couldn't use the equipment till I got the cable. I could have ordered something cheap to use in the mean time I guess.


----------



## JLoud

I still consider Norne an excellent company and Trevor a good guy to work with. Just have to know what the timetable is going to be when you order.


----------



## jaboki

JLoud said:


> Not sure what you consider a hurry. But the last two cables I ordered took about 5-6 weeks. Not an eternity, but there are other quality sources to choose from. Not all the cables I have ordered were replacing an existing cable. Some I couldn't use the equipment till I got the cable. I could have ordered something cheap to use in the mean time I guess.


Haha true. 5-6 weeks doesn't impact me, but I guess it's all subjective. Cheers!


----------



## normie610

He’s starting to miss his deadlines again....ah well


----------



## Velozity

Guys just plan ahead.  Assume there will be a one month wait for your order at a minimum, but within two months is more likely.  Make your holiday purchases now, lol.


----------



## kingy

I got the reply, everything seems fine. He is overwhelmed currently. No problem.


----------



## normie610

kingy said:


> I got the reply, everything seems fine. He is overwhelmed currently. No problem.



He’s always overwhelmed


----------



## gnahra

For what it's worth, just a few thoughts. Hopefully folks that are new to Norne will find this helpful.  If you've ordered from Trevor, would be curious to hear your reactions to the following.

I've ordered and received two cables from Trevor.  Lead time was ~4-6 weeks for each, which was acceptable to me and in line with expectations that were set upfront (which I think is important).  Communication during each order was very good - if I ever thought he was a bit slow to respond, I re-sent my email with a gentle reminder, and I hear back from him.
I've found:
-his cables are meticulously crafted and the sound quality is superb
-in my opinion, the value for what I paid is top tier
-despite being a bit slow to respond from time to time, he has a high orientation towards customer service, his communications are thoughtful and thorough, and he was very patient with me while I hemmed and hawed over build details; generally a pleasure to deal with, in my opinion

So, net/net, I am a big fan and will be back to buy more cables from him.


----------



## ThanatosVI

gnahra said:


> For what it's worth, just a few thoughts. Hopefully folks that are new to Norne will find this helpful.  If you've ordered from Trevor, would be curious to hear your reactions to the following.
> 
> I've ordered and received two cables from Trevor.  Lead time was ~4-6 weeks for each, which was acceptable to me and in line with expectations that were set upfront (which I think is important).  Communication during each order was very good - if I ever thought he was a bit slow to respond, I re-sent my email with a gentle reminder, and I hear back from him.
> I've found:
> ...


I also bought from him earlier this year.
We exchanged a lot of Emails since I asked a lot about recommendations and had several custom wishes,  which were all met in the end.

The actuak build quality even exceeded my expectations.  No stock cable ever came even close

I will order again in the future that's for sure


----------



## Roasty (Oct 20, 2020)

I've had a few forum members message me asking about Norne/Trevor/his cables.

My reply is always the same.

Trevor is a good guy.
His cables are good and built so damn well.
But be prepared to wait. Be prepared for unanswered emails. Be prepared to wait some more. And then maybe some more.
*You will be rewarded for your patience.*
He should hire someone to handle the email/customer relations side of the business. And then he can concentrate fully on the cable build side.


----------



## JLoud

Roasty said:


> I've had a few forum members message me asking about Norne/Trevor/his cables.
> 
> My reply is always the same.
> 
> ...


My experience as well. I have recommended him to several people. Probably going to order another adapter from him shortly. Hopefully get it before Christmas.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Just talked to Trevor on 19th he said he's very busy and he had just finished his taxes so he has some catching up to do


----------



## asphyxiation

Dropping by here for a way, way overdue review. Bought two cables (Therium and/or Silvergarde IIRC) from Trevor a while back for my Noble K-10s and old (but handy) JH16s. Amazing craftmanship. Loved the cables; way better than the stock cables that came along with my customs.

And it doesn't stop there. Trevor's aftersales service has so far been impeccable. I see a couple of comments about the waiting time. Admittedly, the waiting time can be a tad long, but look at it this way, it's only long because the cables are popular, and it's only popular because the cables are great. No doubt the waiting time is a bit long, but you gotta wait for the good stuff.

Cheers!


----------



## JLoud

Ordered an adapter from Trevor today. Several emails back and forth. Quickly responded and mentioned he will be working all weekend in the shop. Agreed on the quality of the workmanship. I'm sure he is doing all he can to complete the orders as fast as possible. I guess not being able to keep up is a good problem to have. Especially in these times.


----------



## ThanatosVI

asphyxiation said:


> Dropping by here for a way, way overdue review. Bought two cables (Therium and/or Silvergarde IIRC) from Trevor a while back for my Noble K-10s and old (but handy) JH16s. Amazing craftmanship. Loved the cables; way better than the stock cables that came along with my customs.
> 
> And it doesn't stop there. Trevor's aftersales service has so far been impeccable. I see a couple of comments about the waiting time. Admittedly, the waiting time can be a tad long, but look at it this way, it's only long because the cables are popular, and it's only popular because the cables are great. No doubt the waiting time is a bit long, but you gotta wait for the good stuff.
> 
> Cheers!


Can you describe what the Therium cable is?
The website isn't up to date, so there are man newer releases missing.


----------



## kingy

Can you stop ordering? Let him sort out the older orders. Geesh people...


----------



## whirlwind

All of my experiences with Trevor have been very good. the communication was done in a timely manner,
Trevor was always really helpful and able to answer all of my questions.
Cable quality is impeccable IMO.
Remember at times he may be waiting on something from a supplier and with the world's problems this may take a little extra time.
As with most things being custom made patience is the key and you will be rewarded in the end.
I have loved all three Norne cables that I have owned.


----------



## MisterNguyen

Just placed an order today for a Draug 3SC. Having previously only owned Lavricables, I'm extremely excited to pair these with my Susvaras. Now to wait and suffer with the stock cable until then


----------



## LoryWiv

MisterNguyen said:


> Just placed an order today for a Draug 3SC. Having previously only owned Lavricables, I'm extremely excited to pair these with my Susvaras. Now to wait and suffer with the stock cable until then


Greta, would love to hear your comparative thoughts about the two, both well-regarded as high-end cable makers!


----------



## paradoxper

2 month turnaround always worth the wait. Great job, Trevor.


----------



## MisterNguyen

paradoxper said:


> 2 month turnaround always worth the wait. Great job, Trevor.


2 months? Well its nice to know how long mine will take since I placed it a few days ago lol


----------



## jaboki

paradoxper said:


> 2 month turnaround always worth the wait. Great job, Trevor.


Nice! What kind of wire did you get?


----------



## paradoxper

jaboki said:


> Nice! What kind of wire did you get?


That is an S4. I have an S4+ coming in as well.


----------



## ThanatosVI

paradoxper said:


> That is an S4. I have an S4+ coming in as well.


I didn't even know that there is a S4+

Whats thr difference to the regular S4?


----------



## paradoxper

ThanatosVI said:


> I didn't even know that there is a S4+
> 
> Whats thr difference to the regular S4?


The S4+ isn't really a thing.

The difference is 18.9awg in a silver occ litz and polymer vs pure textile.


----------



## qboogie

Noob question: can anyone explain the electro-acoustic difference between silvergarde S3-C  (4 core 21awg silver) cable and an 8-core 21 awg cable, custom from Norne?

Any change in power requirements or resistance?


----------



## claud W

Pretty in black. What have you got there, S3 8 wire?


----------



## ThanatosVI

Now that I finished ny dream setup I contacted Trevor for the finishing Touch.

Curious what he will recommend


----------



## thecrow

ThanatosVI said:


> Now that I finished ny dream setup I contacted Trevor for the finishing Touch.
> 
> Curious what he will recommend


Silvergarde 4


----------



## sahmen

Has anyone seen a comparative review of the S3 vs the S4 anywhere?


----------



## MisterNguyen

thecrow said:


> Silvergarde 4


Is the Silvergarde 4 something you have to personally reach out to him for? Cause I don't see it on the Norne site.


----------



## ThanatosVI

MisterNguyen said:


> Is the Silvergarde 4 something you have to personally reach out to him for? Cause I don't see it on the Norne site.


As of now, yes.
The Website isnt up to date


----------



## JLoud

Isn’t the S4 basically a slightly heavier gauge S3? I thought that was what Trevor mentioned.


----------



## jaboki

JLoud said:


> Isn’t the S4 basically a slightly heavier gauge S3? I thought that was what Trevor mentioned.



Trevor via email conversation: "The S4 is now 19awg silver occ litz instead of 20awg silver like in S3, as well as a carefully selected strand count for best sound.  This ultimately results in things like more fullness and body to go with the end-game silver occ litz detail and micro-detail.  So basically sound that you are seeking with smoothness.  "


----------



## ThanatosVI

jaboki said:


> Trevor via email conversation: "The S4 is now 19awg silver occ litz instead of 20awg silver like in S3, as well as a carefully selected strand count for best sound.  This ultimately results in things like more fullness and body to go with the end-game silver occ litz detail and micro-detail.  So basically sound that you are seeking with smoothness.  "


Sounds perfect to me.


----------



## jaboki

ThanatosVI said:


> Sounds perfect to me.


That's what I said and I followed up with an order shortly after. I'm patiently waiting for my cables


----------



## ThanatosVI

jaboki said:


> That's what I said and I followed up with an order shortly after. I'm patiently waiting for my cables


I asked trevor for recommendations,  as always I am looking for more than just a headphone cable.
Got a hunch that I might end up with a Silvergarde S4 for the Empyrean tho


----------



## Richardhoos

Hello guys, is there anyone with any familiarity with using the Denon 9200 with a Norne Audio cable? 

I’m wondering if these cables are compatible with the 9200 as I don’t see any Denons listed as options under “headphone type” on the Norne website.

Assuming there is a version compatible with the 9200, wondering if you could speak to the sound? Thanks!


----------



## jaboki

Richardhoos said:


> Hello guys, is there anyone with any familiarity with using the Denon 9200 with a Norne Audio cable?
> 
> I’m wondering if these cables are compatible with the 9200 as I don’t see any Denons listed as options under “headphone type” on the Norne website.
> 
> Assuming there is a version compatible with the 9200, wondering if you could speak to the sound? Thanks!


I would email Trevor. He's always able to source whatever isn't on his site.


----------



## Richardhoos

jaboki said:


> I would email Trevor. He's always able to source whatever isn't on his site.


Thanks Jakobi!


----------



## JLoud

Received my  adapter cables today. As always wonderful craftsmanship and fit perfectly. Thanks Trevor.


----------



## ThanatosVI

JLoud said:


> Received my  adapter cables today. As always wonderful craftsmanship and fit perfectly. Thanks Trevor.


Pics or didn't happen 😉


----------



## JLoud

Here you go. These are adapters for an Abyss cable to Focal.


----------



## ThanatosVI

JLoud said:


> Here you go. These are adapters for an Abyss cable to Focal.


Nice love the norne Logo on the L/R indicators


----------



## JLoud

Here are some more pictures of the different Norne cables I currently have.


----------



## ThanatosVI

JLoud said:


> Here are some more pictures of the different Norne cables I currently have.


Most beautiful cables on the market


----------



## JLoud

Agreed. Quality is simply fabulous.


----------



## jaboki

JLoud said:


> Here are some more pictures of the different Norne cables I currently have.


Just curious: Are you getting one for the 1266, or going super conductor route?


----------



## JLoud

I have a Silvergarde S3 that I am currently using with adapters on my Z1R. Using stock Abyss cable right now. The Norne cable is more neutral. Where the Abyss stock is V shaped. Just switched back to stock Abyss for a change of pace. Not sure about the SC. The cost is just hard to swallow. But probably eventually.


----------



## cabate

JLoud said:


> Here are some more pictures of the different Norne cables I currently have.


Great cables and really nice pictures!


----------



## ThanatosVI

For the first time I use the stock cables of my Empyrean. 

Sounds sort of lifeless when you're used to the Norne Skraug.

Also in Diskussion about a ToTL cable with trevor. Surprisingly I won't get a Silvergarde S4 but something new which doesn't even have a name yet


----------



## Roasty

ThanatosVI said:


> For the first time I use the stock cables of my Empyrean.
> 
> Sounds sort of lifeless when you're used to the Norne Skraug.
> 
> Also in Diskussion about a ToTL cable with trevor. Surprisingly I won't get a Silvergarde S4 but something new which doesn't even have a name yet



Lol what? I just emailed Trevor about an S4.. Now there is a new no name ToTL when the norne website doesn't even show the S4 yet!


----------



## ThanatosVI

Roasty said:


> Lol what? I just emailed Trevor about an S4.. Now there is a new no name ToTL when the norne website doesn't even show the S4 yet!


There are several ToTLs in the making. 
Do you get the 8 wire or 4 wire S4?

I'd say the 8 wire is still the best cable he offers, but the new one could quite possibly be better than the 4 wire Version.


----------



## Roasty

ThanatosVI said:


> There are several ToTLs in the making.
> Do you get the 8 wire or 4 wire S4?
> 
> I'd say the 8 wire is still the best cable he offers, but the new one could quite possibly be better than the 4 wire Version.



I wasn't sure what was offered for the S4, so just a general inquiry on pricing right now. 

Could the new cable be a palladium offering? I'm just looking for a cable to mate to the Utopia/Stellia, whilst I continue using the AC palladium with the Susvara.


----------



## donato

Hmmm, I'm interested to find out more about this other totl cable too.  I've been working with Trevor on an S4 for my Susvara and also speaker taps, but if there's something better out there, I'd definitely consider.  

Wasn't quite ready to go 8-wire yet since I have no idea how much of a difference that will make (and at double the cost..).  It'd be great if some 8-wire owners could directly comment on how that compared to the 4-wires.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Roasty said:


> I wasn't sure what was offered for the S4, so just a general inquiry on pricing right now.
> 
> Could the new cable be a palladium offering? I'm just looking for a cable to mate to the Utopia/Stellia, whilst I continue using the AC palladium with the Susvara.


I don't know if he has any Palladium offerings.

The cable I'm referring to is a new ToTL Copper-Silver fusion cable. With a big gauge for a real full bodied sound.
It's about as thick as a Silvergarde S4 8-wire and priced in between the 2 Silvergarde S4 versions.

He also has a new ToTL pure copper cable in the making, but that is in an even earlier phase.


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> Hmmm, I'm interested to find out more about this other totl cable too.  I've been working with Trevor on an S4 for my Susvara and also speaker taps, but if there's something better out there, I'd definitely consider.
> 
> Wasn't quite ready to go 8-wire yet since I have no idea how much of a difference that will make (and at double the cost..).  It'd be great if some 8-wire owners could directly comment on how that compared to the 4-wires.


According to Trevor the 8 wire Version has more presence factor. Meaning a more full bodied sound and notes have more weight.

Since that is exactly what I crave in sound signature,  I couldn't resist to go with one of his biggest gauges.


----------



## ksorota

The new oversized fusion cable is a 17.3 gauge equivalent cable mix of copper and silver with a new unique braid design! It sounds lovely but sadly outside of my budget for now. Should be available soon, he is going to have it before Black Friday. 

Lots of exciting news coming out of norne in the coming weeks!


----------



## ThanatosVI

ksorota said:


> The new oversized fusion cable is a 17.3 gauge equivalent cable mix of copper and silver with a new unique braid design! It sounds lovely but sadly outside of my budget for now. Should be available soon, he is going to have it before Black Friday.
> 
> Lots of exciting news coming out of norne in the coming weeks!


That's exactly the one I will be getting


----------



## claud W

Roasty said:


> I wasn't sure what was offered for the S4, so just a general inquiry on pricing right now.
> 
> Could the new cable be a palladium offering? I'm just looking for a cable to mate to the Utopia/Stellia, whilst I continue using the AC palladium with the Susvara.


You need to email Trevor and ask him what he recommends for your Utopia. Here is a pic of what he sold me for my Utopia. Its a very good cable, but it doesn't have a name. Just tell him you want Claud's Utopia Cable.


----------



## claud W

ksorota said:


> The new oversized fusion cable is a 17.3 gauge equivalent cable mix of copper and silver with a new unique braid design! It sounds lovely but sadly outside of my budget for now. Should be available soon, he is going to have it before Black Friday.
> 
> Lots of exciting news coming out of norne in the coming weeks!



Sounds like my Utopia cable in the pics.


----------



## Roasty

claud W said:


> You need to email Trevor and ask him what he recommends for your Utopia. Here is a pic of what he sold me for my Utopia. Its a very good cable, but it doesn't have a name. Just tell him you want Claud's Utopia Cable.



Thanks man. I'll inquire with Trevor! Your setup must sound as sweet as it looks!


----------



## ksorota

claud W said:


> Sounds like my Utopia cable in the pics.



Looks like your utopia cable😉


----------



## felix3650

Best is the 8-wire or even 12-wire S4. Nothing beats a heavy-wheight pure silver config


----------



## BlakeT

ThanatosVI said:


> That's exactly the one I will be getting



I am getting one for my HE1000se as well (the new Einvaldi replacement).  Can't wait for Black Friday!


----------



## claud W

Some Utopia owners complain about a lack of bass. I find nothing to complain about with my Norne Utopia combo. The bass has plenty of slam and its lightening quick.


----------



## donato

ThanatosVI said:


> According to Trevor the 8 wire Version has more presence factor. Meaning a more full bodied sound and notes have more weight.
> 
> Since that is exactly what I crave in sound signature,  I couldn't resist to go with one of his biggest gauges.



Yeah, he's mentioned the 17.3awg fusion cable to me too when I inquired about the 8-wire S4.  So perhaps this is higher on the scale than the 4-wire S4, but perhaps not compared to the 8-wire S4.  The few (non-norne) silver/copper hybrid cables I have heard I did not prefer at all compared to straight Norne silver.

The fuller bodied sound is very tempting since that's also what would be of interest to me.  Decisions...


----------



## BlakeT

Trevor said the new 17.3awg hybrid cable has the most silver of any of the current Norne flagship cables except for the Silvergarde S4 *8-wire* version.


----------



## ThanatosVI

BlakeT said:


> Trevor said the new 17.3awg hybrid cable has the most silver of any of the current Norne flagship cables except for the Silvergarde S4 *8-wire* version.


Which is true
Silvergarde S4 4-wire has 19awg silver 
The fusion has 18.9awg silver + 22awg copper (total of 17.3awg)
Silvergarde S4 8-wire has 16.8awg pure silver.


----------



## Roasty

Can someone share a pic of the S4 8 wire?


----------



## felix3650

ThanatosVI said:


> Which is true
> Silvergarde S4 4-wire has 19awg silver
> The fusion has 18.9awg silver + 22awg copper (total of 17.3awg)
> Silvergarde S4 8-wire has 16.8awg pure silver.


And there are some 12-wire variants floating around. If the 8-wire is thick, imagine  3-wires per each L+ L- / R+ R-


----------



## ThanatosVI

felix3650 said:


> And there are some 12-wire variants floating around. If the 8-wire is thick, imagine  3-wires per each L+ L- / R+ R-


I'm curious how the 12 wire variants look, however it is likely that he uses thinner single wires but more of them.
If someone has inquired about 12 wire silvergarde variants, how thick are those?

The new 17.3awg copper silver fusion cable is a 12 wire cable and still thinner than the 8 wire Silvergarde S4. It's using a completely different geometry.


----------



## claud W

So, guys, what is Horne's Skrug cable?


----------



## ThanatosVI

claud W said:


> So, guys, what is Horne's Skrug cable?


Do you mean Norne Skraug ? ( I guess autocorrect butchered your sentence)

If so, that is Nornes new entry level copper silver fusion cable. (it is a 2020 release, which is not on the norne website yet)
It's a sleeved cable  like the old volsund or the silvergard cables.

I personally really like the cable.


----------



## claud W

Thank you ThanatosVI. Trevor don't make any crappy cables.


----------



## ThanatosVI

claud W said:


> Thank you ThanatosVI. Trevor don't make any crappy cables.


That's for sure, I am totally amazed by his work.

My expectations have been exceeded by a huge margin. Now I wanna see some of his best work!

Yesterday I compared the Meze Empyrean stock cable with the Skraug, and the differences were quite big, at least on a chain like mine. YMMV


----------



## ThanatosVI

Receiving an email from Trevor always feels a little like christmas.

Who feels the same?


----------



## jaboki

ThanatosVI said:


> Receiving an email from Trevor always feels a little like christmas.
> 
> Who feels the same?


Does this mean we'll see pictures soon!?!


----------



## donato (Nov 17, 2020)

ThanatosVI said:


> Receiving an email from Trevor always feels a little like christmas.
> 
> Who feels the same?



Well, I don't know if I'd say that about just e-mail, but definitely when receiving a shipment (i have mine coming on Thursday!).


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> Well, I don't know if I'd say that about just e-mail, but definitely receiving a shipment (i have mine coming on Thursday!).


What did you order?


----------



## ThanatosVI

jaboki said:


> Does this mean we'll see pictures soon!?!


Nah, the Splitter that I will likely take has some delay, and knowing german customs it will take an extra month just for that


----------



## jaboki

ThanatosVI said:


> Nah, the Splitter that I will likely take has some delay, and knowing german customs it will take an extra month just for that


Darn!


----------



## donato

ThanatosVI said:


> What did you order?



I finally have my S4 for my Susvara and S4 speaker taps to use with my Pass X150.5 coming. i can't wait!


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> I finally have my S4 for my Susvara and S4 speaker taps to use with my Pass X150.5 coming. i can't wait!


Please Post pictures when they arrive, curious about the speaker taps


----------



## BlakeT

Just paid for my new Norne flagship cable.  Excited to give it a go once it arrives.


----------



## jaboki

BlakeT said:


> Just paid for my new Norne flagship cable.  Excited to give it a go once it arrives.


Y'all make me want to order one too...


----------



## Thenewguy007

BlakeT said:


> Just paid for my new Norne flagship cable.  Excited to give it a go once it arrives.



The S4?


----------



## curvz

ThanatosVI said:


> Nah, the Splitter that I will likely take has some delay, and knowing german customs it will take an extra month just for that



If you can, ask Trevor to ship Fedex Express. Last July they delivered to my house within 48 hours in the Netherlands (via Frankfurt I believe). They do the customs clearance in house and they sent me the bill afterwards by mail. Would assume they offer the same service in Germany and it doesn't cost that much extra.

I'll be doing the same for my order of his new mystery flagship. Just paid for that last night as well!


----------



## ThanatosVI

curvz said:


> If you can, ask Trevor to ship Fedex Express. Last July they delivered to my house within 48 hours in the Netherlands (via Frankfurt I believe). They do the customs clearance in house and they sent me the bill afterwards by mail. Would assume they offer the same service in Germany and it doesn't cost that much extra.
> 
> I'll be doing the same for my order of his new mystery flagship. Just paid for that last night as well!


Thanks I will definitely try thst.
Also going to order the Fusion Flagship among other stuff.

Actually I will also order new nameless IEMs (however non flagship, for the gym)


----------



## BlakeT

Thenewguy007 said:


> The S4?



It is a silver/copper hybrid 17.3awg 12-wire (18.9awg silver occ litz per polarity, 22.0awg copper occ litz per polarity).  I don't think it has a name yet, other than Trevor is referring to it as the new flagship cable for Norne.


----------



## ksorota

BlakeT said:


> It is a silver/copper hybrid 17.3awg 12-wire (18.9awg silver occ litz per polarity, 22.0awg copper occ litz per polarity).  I don't think it has a name yet, other than Trevor is referring to it as the new flagship cable for Norne.



Not to further complicate things but Trevor was still regarding his 8 wire S4 as his best cable - from our email conversation "our absolute top cable currently is the 16.8awg silver occ litz 8-wire Silvergarde S4". He referenced the higher overall awg of the 8 wire S4 was as good as it gets.  The 17.3 awg fusion cable is the next step above the 4 wire S4 though.  

The new cables he was referring to as his giant gauge cables...but not truly named or nameless!


----------



## BlakeT

You might be right, but in his email to me yesterday, he referred to it as the "new flagship cable".  No biggie either way.  The price for a 5-foot will be around $850.


----------



## ksorota

BlakeT said:


> You might be right, but in his email to me yesterday, he referred to it as the "new flagship cable".  No biggie either way.  The price for a 5-foot will be around $850.



It is one pretty cable for sure, and I can only imagine it sounds amazing.  Trevor mentioned Covid jacking the prices for Silver way up...


----------



## BlakeT (Nov 18, 2020)

Simply out of curiosity, what is the price for an S4 8-wire?


----------



## elira

BlakeT said:


> Simply out of curiosity, what is the price for an S4 8-wire?


If you have to ask, you can’t afford it.


----------



## koven

elira said:


> If you have to ask, you can’t afford it.


----------



## donato

BlakeT said:


> Simply out of curiosity, what is the price for an S4 8-wire?



I had Trevor price it out for me a few weeks ago.  For a 5ft HP cable for my Susvara, list price is $1,339.99.  Since I was also ordering a 5ft speaker tap cable also and since I don't know what the 8-wire sounds like, I just went with the regular 4-wire.


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> I had Trevor price it out for me a few weeks ago.  For a 5ft HP cable for my Susvara, list price is $1,339.99.  Since I was also ordering a 5ft speaker tap cable also and since I don't know what the 8-wire sounds like, I just went with the regular 4-wire.


I always wobder how people make 5ft work though.
The Arya having only 5ft on the stock cable Was what made me look into aftermarket cables in the first place.

From todays perspective I am glad that Hifiman shipped them with a way too short cable


----------



## donato

ThanatosVI said:


> I always wobder how people make 5ft work though.
> The Arya having only 5ft on the stock cable Was what made me look into aftermarket cables in the first place.
> 
> From todays perspective I am glad that Hifiman shipped them with a way too short cable



5ft works for me because my equipment rack is right next to my desk and my headphone AMP is on a shelf at the same level as my desk.  i also ordered the speaker taps in 5ft. length because that's at the bottom of the rack and the binding posts are of course on the back of the amp.  That will give me a little bit more room.


----------



## Sage Encore

Hi guys,
I received my S4 speaker tab adapter 4days ago. Previously I was using my own custom made Tellurium Black 2 speaker cables as an adapter cable. My headphone cable is the S3 4 wire. My question, will it need time for the adapter to break in too? Thank you guys.


----------



## BlakeT

ThanatosVI said:


> I always wobder how people make 5ft work though.



Same for me.  I find I need 7 feet at a minimum.


----------



## BlakeT

Sage Encore said:


> Hi guys,
> I received my S4 speaker tab adapter 4days ago.



Hey my friend! Can you post a pic, I'd be interested to see what it looks like.


----------



## ThanatosVI

BlakeT said:


> Same for me.  I find I need 7 feet at a minimum.


7ft works for me 8vis the sweetspot.

However considering that my next order is a ToTL I will go with 7


----------



## Roasty

I asked Trevor for an S4 quote recently, and he said he would get back to me, but looks like I will have to email bump him..


----------



## Sage Encore

BlakeT said:


> Hey my friend! Can you post a pic, I'd be interested to see what it looks like.


There u go Blake


----------



## loozh

Sorry another cable noob here using headphones with 2 questions.

Can anyone describe any audio difference between from a pure silver vs a pure copper cable of equal awg?

Given that Trevor is releasing a fusion that is 17.3awg which seems like a S4 4 cables + additional copper cables, does that mean it will be an enhancement of the S4 or likely bring avg of silver and copper tones?  

My assumption of it having the possibility of avg of both qualities is only because i have read multi time in this thread that pure silver sounds better than fusion but it might because of the lower awg of silver in fusion cables used compared to a pure silver cable.


----------



## ThanatosVI

loozh said:


> Sorry another cable noob here using headphones with 2 questions.
> 
> Can anyone describe any audio difference between from a pure silver vs a pure copper cable of equal awg?
> 
> ...


Silver usually brings out clearer detail and micro-detail.
Copper usually has a warmer sound signature than silver.

Fusion cables are in between,  better in detail aspects than pure copper but still warmer tone than pure silver.

Thicker cables usually give a more full bodied sound, where you feel that notes have more weight.(the description might be hard to understand until you experienced it yourself. 

The thickness part counts for both copper and silver cables.

So if you were to compare a 4 wire s4 with the new fusion cable, I'd expect:
- Similar detail retrieval 
- warmer tone on the fusion cable, which could maybe feel like slightly less detail 
- a more full bodied sound on the fusion cable

The widely held impression that silver sounds bright usually occurs when the gauge is too thin and the sound loses it's body. Norne Silvergarde don't sound thin. (Everything above 22awg should be thick enough to not sound bright,  cable geometry still plays an important role tho)


----------



## donato

I thought Trevor was sending me my S4 already, but instead it was a demo 17.3awg cable that we had been talking about too.  I have no idea if this is what the final product will look like.  I don't have my S4 yet of course to compare it, but on some quick initial listening, it sounds great without any obvious faults on initial listen (I have tried some silver coated copper cables that I didn't like much at all).


----------



## LoryWiv

donato said:


> I thought Trevor was sending me my S4 already, but instead it was a demo 17.3awg cable that we had been talking about too.  I have no idea if this is what the final product will look like.  I don't have my S4 yet of course to compare it, but on some quick initial listening, it sounds great without any obvious faults on initial listen (I have tried some silver coated copper cables that I didn't like much at all).


Beautiful. I don't think Trevor is capable of making anything but a great sounding, impeccably built cable that brings out the best in one's connected equipment to maximize musical joy.


----------



## loozh

ThanatosVI said:


> Silver usually brings out clearer detail and micro-detail.
> Copper usually has a warmer sound signature than silver.
> 
> Fusion cables are in between,  better in detail aspects than pure copper but still warmer tone than pure silver.
> ...



Wow! Thanks for the great explanation Thanatos VI !
i have a clearer understanding regarding cable performance now.

Cant wait to hear review and to test the new flagship cables.


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> I thought Trevor was sending me my S4 already, but instead it was a demo 17.3awg cable that we had been talking about too.  I have no idea if this is what the final product will look like.  I don't have my S4 yet of course to compare it, but on some quick initial listening, it sounds great without any obvious faults on initial listen (I have tried some silver coated copper cables that I didn't like much at all).


For those that prefer the sleeve of the Silvergarde,  you can order the 17.3awg fusion also as sleeved cable.


----------



## donato

ThanatosVI said:


> For those that prefer the sleeve of the Silvergarde,  you can order the 17.3awg fusion also as sleeved cable.



So far, I'm really liking the sound of this cable.  The closest comparison I can make is with my S3 that I use with my HEK SE which I can use with my Susvara with some cheap 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapters I bought on Amazon (so this may not be a fair comparison at all since I do not know the sonic impact of the adapters).  All that being said, I do find the detail and imaging to be superior with this new cable.  It's cliche to say that a veil is lfited, but that's a lot what it seems like - it's like seeing something through a pane of glass that isn't clean, everything just a bit fuzzier and then once you clean it, everything is just more clearly defined.  

The other thing that I really like so far about this cable is the additional body and warmth.  Not warmth from rolloff on the top per se.  Cymbals seemed to still have the same amount of sparkle (I'm old my my hearing is rolled off anyway).  Even though I've really come to enjoy my HEK's and now esp. my Susvara, I originally came from an LCD-4 which obviously has a very different tonal balance than the Hifiman HPs and for my bias, a touch more warmth is welcome and pleasing.

The additional clarity/detail and solidity all add up to better soundstaging, transporting me to a location.  Treveor refered to this as the "presence" you get with his higher gauge cables.  

I've done a handful of cable comparisons that I've posted in this thread in the past and I have always wondered though if the benefits are due to the cable just sounding a little louder knowing that something louder will sound better (when I do my listening comparisons, I don't adjust the volume at all, I only swap the cable. There are other methodologies I could use to compare (volume match with pink noise, long term listening), but out of practicality/simplicity, I just do the cable swap).

All of this being said and based on what I am hearing so far, I will likely change my S4 orders to the 17.3awg for my Susvara (if this were for my LCD-4, I'm not sure what I would do).  Trevor did say the pricing is a bit higher than S4 (I didn't get details yet).   

I've done a handful of cable comparisons that I've posted in this thread in the past and I have always wondered though if the benefits are due to the cable just sounding a little louder knowing that something louder will sound better (when I do my listening comparisons, I don't adjust the volume at all, I only swap the cable. There are other methodologies I could use to compare (volume match with pink noise, long term listening), but out of practicality/simplicity, I just do the cable swap).

There is a bit of a question of sleeving.  Beauty of course is in the eye of the beholder.  I don't really like the aesthetic of these cables with the transparent sleeving...unfortunately, it reminds me of transparent lamp cord (sorry!).  One "issue" though with sleeved cables is that you have no way of knowing what cable is inside.  I think Trevor said he introduced new sleeves just for S4.  Knowing what cable is inside is not a concern if you buy from Trevor directly, but only as a caveat emptor to those who buy used.

Also, when talking cable upgrades, I also always give my caveat, that these changes are relatively small.  If you're still sorting out the rest of your audio chain, cables wouldn't be the first thing I would recommend, but it is something to ultimately extract the most out of your system IMO.


----------



## rayofsi

donato said:


> So far, I'm really liking the sound of this cable.  The closest comparison I can make is with my S3 that I use with my HEK SE which I can use with my Susvara with some cheap 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapters I bought on Amazon (so this may not be a fair comparison at all since I do not know the sonic impact of the adapters).  All that being said, I do find the detail and imaging to be superior with this new cable.  It's cliche to say that a veil is lfited, but that's a lot what it seems like - it's like seeing something through a pane of glass that isn't clean, everything just a bit fuzzier and then once you clean it, everything is just more clearly defined.
> 
> The other thing that I really like so far about this cable is the additional body and warmth.  Not warmth from rolloff on the top per se.  Cymbals seemed to still have the same amount of sparkle (I'm old my my hearing is rolled off anyway).  Even though I've really come to enjoy my HEK's and now esp. my Susvara, I originally came from an LCD-4 which obviously has a very different tonal balance than the Hifiman HPs and for my bias, a touch more warmth is welcome and pleasing.
> 
> ...


Wow good to hear. I actually upgraded from s4 order to the fusion based on what Trevor told me. I have the susvara and lcd4 as my backup setup haha. Stax all the way! I did listen on the S4 for a bit, and it was very nice


----------



## BlakeT (Nov 20, 2020)

donato said:


> The other thing that I really like so far about this cable is the additional body and warmth.  Not warmth from rolloff on the top per se.  Cymbals seemed to still have the same amount of sparkle



That is what I am hoping for when this cable arrives for my HEKse.  All the detail and transparency of silver (this new fusion cable has the most silver of any Norne cable except S4 8-wire), but just a touch of added body.

I ordered clear sleeve though as to me, it has a luxurious "bling" factor and I love seeing the wire.  The clear look really pops.


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> So far, I'm really liking the sound of this cable.  The closest comparison I can make is with my S3 that I use with my HEK SE which I can use with my Susvara with some cheap 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapters I bought on Amazon (so this may not be a fair comparison at all since I do not know the sonic impact of the adapters).  All that being said, I do find the detail and imaging to be superior with this new cable.  It's cliche to say that a veil is lfited, but that's a lot what it seems like - it's like seeing something through a pane of glass that isn't clean, everything just a bit fuzzier and then once you clean it, everything is just more clearly defined.
> 
> The other thing that I really like so far about this cable is the additional body and warmth.  Not warmth from rolloff on the top per se.  Cymbals seemed to still have the same amount of sparkle (I'm old my my hearing is rolled off anyway).  Even though I've really come to enjoy my HEK's and now esp. my Susvara, I originally came from an LCD-4 which obviously has a very different tonal balance than the Hifiman HPs and for my bias, a touch more warmth is welcome and pleasing.
> 
> ...


I personally prefer the sleeved version and will order it that way. 
The premium towards the S4 4 wire isn't that big  so I'd say it's well Worth it


----------



## thecrow

donato said:


> So far, I'm really liking the sound of this cable.  The closest comparison I can make is with my S3 that I use with my HEK SE which I can use with my Susvara with some cheap 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapters I bought on Amazon (so this may not be a fair comparison at all since I do not know the sonic impact of the adapters).  All that being said, I do find the detail and imaging to be superior with this new cable.  It's cliche to say that a veil is lfited, but that's a lot what it seems like - it's like seeing something through a pane of glass that isn't clean, everything just a bit fuzzier and then once you clean it, everything is just more clearly defined.
> 
> The other thing that I really like so far about this cable is the additional body and warmth.  Not warmth from rolloff on the top per se.  Cymbals seemed to still have the same amount of sparkle (I'm old my my hearing is rolled off anyway).  Even though I've really come to enjoy my HEK's and now esp. my Susvara, I originally came from an LCD-4 which obviously has a very different tonal balance than the Hifiman HPs and for my bias, a touch more warmth is welcome and pleasing.
> 
> ...





rayofsi said:


> Wow good to hear. I actually upgraded from s4 order to the fusion based on what Trevor told me. I have the susvara and lcd4 as my backup setup haha. Stax all the way! I did listen on the S4 for a bit, and it was very nice


a little off thread:
if you both have the lcd4 and susvara can i ask if you use the lcd4 much? how close are the level fo details?

i am considering the susvara but not sure it it would be wise to pick up an lcd4 soon too. 
i feel the lcd4 gives something a little different but in real usage the susvra would be used 90% of the time


----------



## sahmen

thecrow said:


> a little off thread:
> if you both have the lcd4 and susvara can i ask if you use the lcd4 much? how close are the level fo details?
> 
> i am considering the susvara but not sure it it would be wise to pick up an lcd4 soon too.
> i feel the lcd4 gives something a little different but in real usage the susvra would be used 90% of the time




I have both, and I'd say this is one of those questions for which the answer would depend on your preferences, not to mention your own audio chain.  Details do not seem to be lacking to any significant degree worth mentioning on either of them;  it is the manner in which each of them presents the sound field where I find significant differences.  I personally prefer to see those differences in presentation as complementary, in so far as they offer me options in flavors for different listening scenarios. I do not see them as exclusive either/or choices, but of course your mileage may vary, and legitimately so, too.

Until very recently, I had the HeKSE, which is what the Susvara replaced. I used to enjoy the LCD-4 more than the HeKSE, but I found myself using the HeKSE more often because it was lighter and easier to move from one spot to another than the LCD-4 was. As I became more used to the HeKSE, it also tended to get more head and play time, and, if am being honest, the HeKSE had all the versatility and capability it required to play that role very well, without making feel me that anything important in the sound-scape was missing.  The Susvara could fill that role easily, were it not for its special amp-demands, which make it less conveniently transportable.

To either of these phones, the LCD-4 presents a competing sound signature that is different and interesting enough to deserve its own occasional head/play times, and I find that available variety of options itself to be enthralling.  It has made me understand why a significant number of head-fiers opt to own both the Susvara and one of those Abyss Headphones, especially the TC, even though I have never heard one myself.


----------



## thecrow

sahmen said:


> I have both, and I'd say this is one of those questions for which the answer would depend on your preferences, not to mention your own audio chain.  Details do not seem to be lacking to any significant degree worth mentioning on either of them;  it is the manner in which each of them presents the sound field where I find significant differences.  I personally prefer to see those differences in presentation as complementary, in so far as they offer me options in flavors for different listening scenarios. I do not see them as exclusive either/or choices, but of course your mileage may vary, and legitimately so, too.
> 
> Until very recently, I had the HeKSE, which is what the Susvara replaced. I used to enjoy the LCD-4 more than the HeKSE, but I found myself using the HeKSE more often because it was lighter and easier to move from one spot to another than the LCD-4 was. As I became more used to the HeKSE, it also tended to get more head and play time, and, if am being honest, the HeKSE had all the versatility and capability it required to play that role very well, without making feel me that anything important in the sound-scape was missing.  The Susvara could fill that role easily, were it not for its special amp-demands, which make it less conveniently transportable.
> 
> To either of these phones, the LCD-4 presents a competing sound signature that is different and interesting enough to deserve its own occasional head/play times, and I find that available variety of options itself to be enthralling.  It has made me understand why a significant number of head-fiers opt to own both the Susvara and one of those Abyss Headphones, especially the TC, even though I have never heard one myself.


I have the hekse and i find it great and very versatile. I am now looking at upgrading to susvara that i demoed with my new niimbus amp 

i also demoed the lcd4. I’m thinking the lcd4 complements the hekse but the susvara surpasses the lcd4 and hence the lcd4 will not be used much as the detailed susvara will easily win (for now)


----------



## sahmen

Gotcha! Makes sense. For some reason I did not realize you had "demoed" the LCD-4. If I had a Niimbus and had to choose between buying either a Susvara or an LCD-4, I'd also probably go for the Susvara.  In my case, I had the Lcd-4, prior to the HekSE, and then the Susvara. A Niimbus is, on the other hand, something I can only place on a wishlist for the moment, as opposed to a shopping cart 

I have got to "baby-step" my way to a Niimbus, although I am very challenged in the patience department, so the "baby-stepping" is not exactly a fun ride


----------



## thecrow

sahmen said:


> Gotcha! Makes sense. For some reason I did not realize you had "demoed" the LCD-4. If I had a Niimbus and had to choose between buying either a Susvara or an LCD-4, I'd also probably go for the Susvara.  In my case, I had the Lcd-4, prior to the HekSE, and then the Susvara. A Niimbus is, on the other hand, something I can only place on a wishlist for the moment, as opposed to a shopping cart
> 
> I have got to "baby-step" my way to a Niimbus, although I am very challenged in the patience department, so the "baby-stepping" is not exactly a fun ride


Thanks. I’ll also send through a pm soon


----------



## lycos

donato said:


> I thought Trevor was sending me my S4 already, but instead it was a demo 17.3awg cable that we had been talking about too.



Have you had a chance to compare it with Draug 3?
Also, how heavy is this cable? It looks massive and heavy. Is it comfortable to use?


----------



## audiofest2018

Got an early Christmas gift for myself early this morning.   Received a FedEx package ffrom Trevor of S4 8 wires headphone cable for my Susvara headphone.  Trevor outdid himself again!  Even when Trevor gave me couple photos for preview of this cable, still when I open the package and first time see the cable in person that WOW factor is still there.  It is just stunning to see the craftsmanship of his work...  My poor photo shot doesn't do any justice for his excellent work here.  I also attached a photo (white background) made by Trevor here for the reference.  

Also not to mention his great customer service that he constant provided me updates on the progress of the cable.  It took a little bit extra time to make this one due to the spec and length but I think the waiting is totally worthy it.

I have not had the chance to really spend time on this cable yet so can't really provide any feedback yet.  But did try it on for a brief moment this morning with my WA33 Elite amp.  My first impression which is still raw is that this cabe brings Susvara to another level (probably some due to my excitement this morning!  LOL)!  All the things I heard from people describes about Susvara's performance seems to push to another level.  The details of the music instruments, sound source and position as well as image are just clearly presented and easily identified when I listened this morning.  Solid and well defined base while treble is not bright at all.   Still need time to allow this cable to get burn-in but all I can say right now is I am definitely above 100% satisfied with this cable.

Thank you Trevor for making this great cable for me.


----------



## sahmen

audiofest2018 said:


> Got an early Christmas gift for myself early this morning.   Received a FedEx package ffrom Trevor of S4 8 wires headphone cable for my Susvara headphone.  Trevor outdid himself again!  Even when Trevor gave me couple photos for preview of this cable, still when I open the package and first time see the cable in person that WOW factor is still there.  It is just stunning to see the craftsmanship of his work...  My poor photo shot doesn't do any justice for his excellent work here.  I also attached a photo (white background) made by Trevor here for the reference.
> 
> Also not to mention his great customer service that he constant provided me updates on the progress of the cable.  It took a little bit extra time to make this one due to the spec and length but I think the waiting is totally worthy it.
> 
> ...



Veery Nice indeed.   

Now I know this is most likely a long shot, but if anyone has had the opportunity to listen to and compare this 8-wire S4 with the other yet-to-be-named 17.23 awg Silver/Copper fusion cable,  I would be very keen to hear your impressions.

I am trying to determine what the best upgrade path might be, coming from a standard 4 wire S-4.


----------



## DreamMan

Since I still listen with the original cables (XLR) on my HE-1000SE, an update would be great, so I can talk to you here. And not just imagining, what should be really different? 

Besides I don't know which cable I should look at. I think the price will be around $300. So Draug 3 or a Silvergarde S3Clean or at most (in terms of price) the new Draug 3SC in 5feet. 

Whereby the last two, actually, would go beyond the scope of my edition, because the beautiful cable still has to go to Germany and there the value added tax is also due.

Therefore now the question:
Does anybody know, because the black friday is coming closer and closer, if Trevor will participate on such an important day and it will be a little bit cheaper? 
Or how was it last year?


----------



## ThanatosVI

DreamMan said:


> Since I still listen with the original cables (XLR) on my HE-1000SE, an update would be great, so I can talk to you here. And not just imagining, what should be really different?
> 
> Besides I don't know which cable I should look at. I think the price will be around $300. So Draug 3 or a Silvergarde S3Clean or at most (in terms of price) the new Draug 3SC in 5feet.
> 
> ...


If you're looking for a great entry level cable from norne, there is also the Skraug, this is his most affordable copper-silver fusion cable.(and like nearly all 2020 Releases not listed on the website yet)

This should be in your desired price range, but best to contact trevor for actual pricing. 

I know when trevor offered black friday Deals, he usually gave 20% discount. 
However I am not sure if he will offer any deals, since even without he gets plenty of orders this year.


----------



## drewTT

Trying to decide between Einvaldi and Draug 3SC for HD800S. Anyone compare both? Does anyone have a picture of the 3SC with the clear and black cable combo?


----------



## Bonddam

draug 3sc more bass don't know how true this could be as the path of less resistance would be silver. One cable I notice improvement was Verite hybrid with 4 count. The Verite added mor detail to my Empyrean. Not sure if ZMF has the termination for 800.


----------



## ksorota

Bonddam said:


> draug 3sc more bass don't know how true this could be as the path of less resistance would be silver. One cable I notice improvement was Verite hybrid with 4 count. The Verite added mor detail to my Empyrean. Not sure if ZMF has the termination for 800.


I can confirm that he does do HD800 connectors.


----------



## Herueyes

TigzStudio said:


> lol nicely done.   Creative mind.







WhadUp Trev'... was minding my business and some dude was selling a Stellia with your Silvergarde S3 cable... 
I just couldn't say No...
Be & Stay Safe...


----------



## blackdragon87

just recentky bought a draug 3 balanced for my zmfs. excited to receive it, norne cables look very nice


----------



## LoryWiv

blackdragon87 said:


> just recentky bought a draug 3 balanced for my zmfs. excited to receive it, norne cables look very nice


Good call, ZMF w/Norne is as good as I've heard in my use case per signature below.


----------



## blackdragon87

LoryWiv said:


> Good call, ZMF w/Norne is as good as I've heard in my use case per signature below.



cool. im debating ordering another one for my other zmf headphone now that they have the bf sale


----------



## Wes S (Dec 1, 2020)

blackdragon87 said:


> just recentky bought a draug 3 balanced for my zmfs. excited to receive it, norne cables look very nice


Nice!  You really can't go wrong with the Draug 3 and ZMF's.  I use Draug 3's for both my ZMF Aeolus and Atticus and they are as good as gets, for an all copper cable.

My Draug 3s.


----------



## elira

I got lured by the Black Friday deal and ordered a couple of Drausks. What should be the expected wait time? Spring 2021?


----------



## BlakeT (Dec 1, 2020)

A package from Norne just arrived...


----------



## LoryWiv

BlakeT said:


> A package from Norne just arrived...


Beautiful. Which Norne is this?


----------



## ThanatosVI

LoryWiv said:


> Beautiful. Which Norne is this?


Looks like the new, still unnamed ToTL 17.3awg copper-silver-fusion cable.


----------



## BlakeT

ThanatosVI said:


> Looks like the new, still unnamed ToTL 17.3awg copper-silver-fusion cable.



We have a winner!  Yes, the new cable without a name.


----------



## rayofsi

Mystery totl copper/silver cable for my susvara


----------



## DreamMan

BlakeT said:


> We have a winner!  Yes, the new cable without a name.



Vykari Reference? !


----------



## sahmen

How does 


rayofsi said:


> Mystery totl copper/silver cable for my susvara



And how are you liking it with the Susvara.  I am about to trade my regular Silvergarde S4 for one of these, so I am naturally eager to know that the choice won't disappoint.  I am particularly eager to learn how it compares with the S3 or S4 driving the Susvara, but impressions without the comparison to S3 or S4 would also be welcome.


----------



## BlakeT

DreamMan said:


> Vykari Reference? !



I just checked and you are right.  The TOTL hybrid cable now has a name "Vykari Reference" it is.


----------



## killaHz

I’ve got no idea how it sounds, but that ratio of copper to silver is gorgeous. Looks like it belongs around Mr. T’s neck. And, as always, the ridiculous build quality.


----------



## ThanatosVI

killaHz said:


> I’ve got no idea how it sounds, but that ratio of copper to silver is gorgeous. Looks like it belongs around Mr. T’s neck. And, as always, the ridiculous build quality.


It is slightly more silver than in a 4 wire Silvergarde S4 and then sole copper on top!


----------



## rayofsi

sahmen said:


> How does
> 
> 
> And how are you liking it with the Susvara.  I am about to trade my regular Silvergarde S4 for one of these, so I am naturally eager to know that the choice won't disappoint.  I am particularly eager to learn how it compares with the S3 or S4 driving the Susvara, but impressions without the comparison to S3 or S4 would also be welcome.


not too much comment yet. but the cable is definitely nice. i also changed out my super symmmetry dynahi to a kevin gilmore cfa3 amp. So my susvara is getting closer to the way my Electrostats sound on my Stax T2 Diy amp.


----------



## paradoxper

rayofsi said:


> not too much comment yet. but the cable is definitely nice. i also changed out my super symmmetry dynahi to a kevin gilmore cfa3 amp. So my susvara is getting closer to the way my Electrostats sound on my Stax T2 Diy amp.


I concur. CFA3 and TC is leveled up to my 009/T2 reference of sound.

I expect your Susvara to scale just as well.

The Norne-y cables are just an extra topping.

And now all you need is the SR1a/Uberamp2.


----------



## BlakeT

Compared to my burned in stock HEKse cables, there is a very noticeable increase in clarity and detail and improved soundstage with Vykari Reference, and this is with *zero burn in* on the Vykari.  The Vykari is also really flexible which is a nice bonus.


----------



## vonnie123

quadels said:


> Just a short note of appreciation. I just received the 6 ft. Draug V3 for my StefanAudioArt-modified Sennheiser HD800S. I am immensely impressed. The cable was a transformative experience. Remarkable, unprecedented clarity, resolution and strain-free dynamics. Head and shoulders above the cables I have previously tried, the stock wire (which isn't bad for a factory cable), Cardas Cross, Ted Allen OCC copper Litz, and Double Helix OCC copper Litz.


Good to hear feedback quality of the cables.  I have used Cross and Clear myself.  What was the manufacturing and delivery time like from when you placed your order.


----------



## Sage Encore

BlakeT said:


> Compared to my burned in stock HEKse cables, there is a very noticeable increase in clarity and detail and improved soundstage with Vykari Reference, and this is with *zero burn in* on the Vykari.  The Vykari is also really flexible which is a nice bonus.


Hi Blake,
How do you think this will pair with a TC? The other option is to go for a 8-wire S4. Thank you buddy.


----------



## BlakeT

Sage Encore said:


> Hi Blake,
> How do you think this will pair with a TC? The other option is to go for a 8-wire S4. Thank you buddy.



Hey Raj!

I've never had the pleasure of listening to the TC or any other Abyss headphone, but I would really like to some time.  Perhaps some others could chime in here?


----------



## Roasty

BlakeT said:


> Hey Raj!
> 
> I've never had the pleasure of listening to the TC or any other Abyss headphone, but I would really like to some time.  Perhaps some others could chime in here?



Please send me your cable and I will gladly let you know how it goes.


----------



## BlakeT

Roasty said:


> Please send me your cable and I will gladly let you know how it goes.



Hey Roasty!  Send me your Susvara and we have a deal.  Oh, and my amp isn't going to cut it with Susvara, so I'll need your amp as well.  Cool?


----------



## Roasty

BlakeT said:


> Hey Roasty!  Send me your Susvara and we have a deal.  Oh, and my amp isn't going to cut it with Susvara, so I'll need your amp as well.  Cool?



Oh snap. my Fedex acct expired.


----------



## JLoud

My account is active. Just send everything to me and I'll check them out and let you know.


----------



## sahmen

Or we can organize an audiophile listening "meet" via zoom and checkout or even audition each others cables and audio equipments in real time... Okay, I am joking, but only half joking... Covid-Confinement has already taught people to have Zoom dance parties :







Now how about zoom guitar-listening concerts? here is "guitarist Aaron Larget-Caplan [playing] for nearly 70 people across the world through a webcam and sophisticated microphones while the audience sit on couches or in their kitchens at home drinking wine and enjoying one little respite (see full report here 
http://alcguitar.com/blog/category/new-lullaby/ )










Hey, I am not thinking of anything as ambitious as replacing your standard in person Canjams, and live shootouts and such.  It just strikes me that if people can enjoy dance parties, and live concerts via zoom,  it shouldn't be too difficult to organize smaller scale audiophile listening sessions to checkout and even audition each other's equipments in real-time... It is surely going to take some creativity and some investments in time, but the good news is that this could be a lot cheaper (not to mention "safer") for most people, than, say having to travel half-ways across the world to attend some canjam in say, Tokyo, Singapore, Los Angeles, or Never never land... in order to check out or listen to a few headphones, amps, dacs, or cables...  

At any rate, consider this as an open question : under what conditions can we get to hear and assess various audio equipment at various locations via zoom technology even if those conditions cannot be as perfect as listening in person, and on location? This might turn out not to be half as crazy as it sounds now.  Besides, this might well be pointing toward the future of the industry, depending on whether, and how soon, one can return to more "carefree" conditions, such as those of pre-pandemic normality.


----------



## vonnie123

@sahmen 

I don't think CanJam type events will ever be the same, even post-pandemic.  The sanitation requirements will be far different, as would be social distancing measures.


----------



## froger

Just succumbed to temptation and ordered the Vykari Reference cable for my HE-1000SE. Currently using S3 cable and have been enjoying it, but it seems like Vykari Reference could be an upgrade. Look forward to it, but it is likely to be a long wait, hope it will be worth the wait.


----------



## killaHz

froger said:


> Just succumbed to temptation and ordered the Vykari Reference cable for my HE-1000SE. Currently using S3 cable and have been enjoying it, but it seems like Vykari Reference could be an upgrade. Look forward to it, but it is likely to be a long wait, hope it will be worth the wait.



I can only pray that someday I have a system so thoroughly debugged that upgrading from an S3 seems worth a try.


----------



## spw1880

Has anybody have the volsund cable if may ask? I understand it is exactly like the silvergarde only that its copper. 

Perhaps you could share impressions of the volsund. Thank you


----------



## ksorota

spw1880 said:


> Has anybody have the volsund cable if may ask? I understand it is exactly like the silvergarde only that its copper.
> 
> Perhaps you could share impressions of the volsund. Thank you



It’s more or less like the draug, but with a bit of silver from my understanding!


----------



## ThanatosVI

spw1880 said:


> Has anybody have the volsund cable if may ask? I understand it is exactly like the silvergarde only that its copper.
> 
> Perhaps you could share impressions of the volsund. Thank you





ksorota said:


> It’s more or less like the draug, but with a bit of silver from my understanding!


The Volsund is thinner than the Draug and also a little cheaper.
It's a sleeved cable and therefore "looks like" a Silvergarde however it is pure copper. 

I never heard it,  but it is basically the most affordable cable in trevors line up.

The cable with a little silver is the Skraug. 
It is basically a Volsund with some additional silver. I can totally recommend it to those who don't want to break the bank. It is significantly better than all the stock cables I know.

If you want a top Performance but pure copper, I recommend the Drausk


----------



## spw1880

Thanks all for the i may be considering the drausk. 😁


----------



## thecrow

spw1880 said:


> Has anybody have the volsund cable if may ask? I understand it is exactly like the silvergarde only that its copper.
> 
> Perhaps you could share impressions of the volsund. Thank you


I have a naked volsund And a sleeved volsund. All copper. I preferred it to the draug 2 that i once had. I have not heard the draug 3. I found the d2 was a little too bottom rich for my preferences.

i enjoy the volsund with my hd800 (Sleeve version)  
I primarily used the naked version with my auteur that simply gave me “more auter“.

however my favourite cable is the silver draug that i bought a year or two ago. I preferred that over the silvergarde 2. i never heard the 3.

my next cable will most likely be the silvergarde 4

i have also found trevor’s (thinner) solv x3 hybrid to be superb value and very well balanced. 
obviously not as much detail as silver draug but the solv x3 is NOT closed or low ok detail at all

hope that helps


----------



## TigzStudio

Hey all, sorry for my longer reply on the thread here.  Thanks to all for the great support and your posts.  Also thanks to all that joined in on this years Black Friday.  I am going to read back and see what questions I may have missed and also shoot over PMs as needed.  
Note that if for some reason you do not have a same day reply via contact form on the site, please just compose a direct email to "norneaudio@gmail.com" as an alternate route _(especially if you use hotmail)_.  Right now my replies are returning back to normal again with my inbox and I should be back to the same day reply (including weekends now). Feel free to bump your email anytime in my inbox as well.  

I have been busy as always trying to keep on top of everything and get orders built as fast as my hands allow.  
So far things are going well, lots of builds finishing up this weekend and dropping on Monday.  

But I just wanted to do a quick post and say thanks as always.  The support as well as patience is greatly appreciated on my end.  I am lucky to have such great people
in the audiophile / headphone loving community for customers.   I will certainly be trying to make my posts here much more frequent with updates.  Thanks guys!  Happy Holidays.


----------



## felix3650

TigzStudio said:


> Hey all, sorry for my longer reply on the thread here.  Thanks to all for the great support and your posts.  Also thanks to all that joined in on this years Black Friday.  I am going to read back and see what questions I may have missed and also shoot over PMs as needed.
> Note that if for some reason you do not have a same day reply via contact form on the site, please just compose a direct email to "norneaudio@gmail.com" as an alternate route _(especially if you use hotmail)_.  Right now my replies are returning back to normal again with my inbox and I should be back to the same day reply (including weekends now). Feel free to bump your email anytime in my inbox as well.
> 
> I have been busy as always trying to keep on top of everything and get orders built as fast as my hands allow.
> ...


Keep it up bud! We'll always support you. I and many others here share the same sentiment of appreciation of who you are and what you do for the community!


----------



## hensi (Dec 6, 2020)

New Vykari fan here. I’ve got one on order including speaker tap adapter for my Riviera amp. Trevor was kind enough to let me upgrade an already executed S4 order.  Just look at this beautiful cable.


----------



## cabate

hensi said:


> New Vykari fan here. I’ve got one on order including spaeker tap adapter for my Riviera amp. Trevor was kind enough to let me upgrade an already executed S4 order.  Just look at this beautiful cable.


They are beautiful! Enjoy.


----------



## killaHz

A Vykari would make the rest of my gear embarrassed. Must. Win. Lotto.


----------



## SweetDaddo 2.0

Hmm any


TigzStudio said:


> Hey all, sorry for my longer reply on the thread here.  Thanks to all for the great support and your posts.  Also thanks to all that joined in on this years Black Friday.  I am going to read back and see what questions I may have missed and also shoot over PMs as needed.
> Note that if for some reason you do not have a same day reply via contact form on the site, please just compose a direct email to "norneaudio@gmail.com" as an alternate route _(especially if you use hotmail)_.  Right now my replies are returning back to normal again with my inbox and I should be back to the same day reply (including weekends now). Feel free to bump your email anytime in my inbox as well.
> 
> I have been busy as always trying to keep on top of everything and get orders built as fast as my hands allow.
> ...


Curious if I could get  some help identifying a cable. Looked through the Norne site and couldn't seem to find the material. I'll gladly post a picture in this thread but just don't have the time currently.


----------



## kefs

Any love for their Silver Draug cables, not much said on here, i wouldn't be without mine.


----------



## thecrow (Dec 7, 2020)

kefs said:


> Any love for their Silver Draug cables, not much said on here, i wouldn't be without mine.


#me_too


----------



## blackdragon87

just received my first draug 3 . really impressed with the aesthic and physical feel of it


----------



## killaHz

blackdragon87 said:


> just received my first draug 3 . really impressed with the aesthic and physical feel of it



I’ve had mine for a year and I just keep liking it better. I doubt there’s another copper cable that can touch it. Well, except for that Drausk, I guess.


----------



## blackdragon87

killaHz said:


> I’ve had mine for a year and I just keep liking it better. I doubt there’s another copper cable that can touch it. Well, except for that Drausk, I guess.


yeah def worth paying the price for one


----------



## killaHz

blackdragon87 said:


> yeah def worth paying the price for one



Just on the basis of the simple wire gauge measurements, it’s a steal. Throw in the fact that it’s heirloom quality handicraft, fuhgeddaboudit.


----------



## donato

Look what just arrived. My Vykari speaker taps with Furutech Rhodium spades!  More pictures later!


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> Look what just arrived. My Vykari speaker taps with Furutech Rhodium spades!  More pictures later!


Beautiful.
I'm glad I only bought an entry level cable earlier this year. Trevors new lineup is amazing.


----------



## ThanatosVI

I just made my flagship order.
Can't wait to receive the cables 

Hopefully customs won't take nearly as long as last time


----------



## whirlwind

kefs said:


> Any love for their Silver Draug cables, not much said on here, i wouldn't be without mine.



I plan on eventually grabbing one...I have the Draug copper and the Draug silver/copper and love them both


----------



## pippen99

ThanatosVI said:


> I just made my flagship order.
> Can't wait to receive the cables
> 
> Hopefully customs won't take nearly as long as last time


The package I just sent to Poland took 21 days.  Does that experience apply?


----------



## ThanatosVI

pippen99 said:


> The package I just sent to Poland took 21 days.  Does that experience apply?


That depends,  the actual shipping usually only takes up to a week, and then another 2-4 weeks lying around at the customs Office.

I hope that it gets processed faster this time around. 
This will finish my setup with several ToTL cables


----------



## Herueyes

donato said:


> Look what just arrived. My Vykari speaker taps with Furutech Rhodium spades!  More pictures later!



HE-6ing offa those taps?


----------



## donato

Herueyes said:


> HE-6ing offa those taps?


 
Close...Susvara


----------



## Herueyes

I’m just a simple man trying to make my way in this Head-Fiverse...🤔😳


----------



## killaHz

Herueyes said:


> I’m just a simple man trying to make my way in this Head-Fiverse...🤔😳



What the heck is that? I haven’t seen one that’s just a twist instead of a braid.


----------



## Herueyes

killaHz said:


> What the heck is that? I haven’t seen one that’s just a twist instead of a braid.



Your guess is as good as mine... I got this particular cable as part of a package deal...
Hey @TigzStudio can you identify this cable for me... it was for a Sony Z1R - terminated in 4.4mm balanced (Pentaconn)


----------



## donato

Herueyes said:


> Your guess is as good as mine... I got this particular cable as part of a package deal...
> Hey @TigzStudio can you identify this cable for me... it was for a Sony Z1R - terminated in 4.4mm balanced (Pentaconn)



That's one thing that's always tricky with the sleeved cables, no way of knowing what's inside short of having Trevor open them up (or could look up what he sold the person who bought them originally if you knew that).  Probably should just ask the person you bought them from what they are.


----------



## Herueyes

donato said:


> That's one thing that's always tricky with the sleeved cables, no way of knowing what's inside short of having Trevor open them up (or could look up what he sold the person who bought them originally if you knew that).  Probably should just ask the person you bought them from what they are.




I just asked the guy and he said he'll try to find his emails with Trevor... For now at least we can call it the "mystery cable"
or as Donald Rumsfeld would say it's an "Unknown Norne"...


----------



## paradoxper (Dec 12, 2020)

Looks like the Vanquish.

Nope 100% Zoetic.


----------



## ksorota

killaHz said:


> What the heck is that? I haven’t seen one that’s just a twist instead of a braid.


The original silverguards were twisted instead of braided. Could be all silver. Can remove the termination housing to confirm.


----------



## thecrow

Let’s call a spade a spade, hey??!!

All these “package deals” and “unknown“ or “unnamed” or “demo” cables that people talk about/sell:

i’m thinking they all mean: these were freebies/gifts from Trevor.

i’ve been the recipient of a couple myself, due to other purchases that i had ordered with Trevor 

part of Trevor’s service


----------



## paradoxper

Mysteries are no fun.   

asquare3376


----------



## Herueyes

paradoxper said:


> Looks like the Vanquish.
> 
> Nope 100% Zoetic.
> 
> ...





ksorota said:


> The original silverguards were twisted instead of braided. Could be all silver. Can remove the termination housing to confirm.



NO NO NO NO NO!!! I'm not doing that!!!



thecrow said:


> Let’s call a spade a spade, hey??!!
> 
> All these “package deals” and “unknown“ or “unnamed” or “demo” cables that people talk about/sell:
> 
> ...


SHOOOOOOOO!!!! Where do I sign up???


----------



## Herueyes

paradoxper said:


> Mysteries are no fun.
> 
> asquare3376



This is Hilarious... Where were you like 2 months ago!!!


----------



## donato

> SHOOOOOOOO!!!! Where do I sign up???



First rule of Norne club is you don't talk about Norne club


----------



## paradoxper

Herueyes said:


> This is Hilarious... Where were you like 2 months ago!!!


I...I was on another case.


----------



## Chesty

Herueyes said:


> I just asked the guy and he said he'll try to find his emails with Trevor... For now at least we can call it the "mystery cable"
> or as Donald Rumsfeld would say it's an "Unknown Norne"...


Is that "an unknown Unkown or a known Unknown?" ...  Always makes me laugh when I am reminded of this.


----------



## killaHz

Chesty said:


> Is that "an unknown Unkown or a known Unknown?" ...  Always makes me laugh when I am reminded of this.



Yeah, if you forget that tens of thousands of people died because of those known unknowns, that saying—like so many of Rummy’s sayings—was pretty funny.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Did anyone here ever get a cable for the T+A Solitaire P from Trevor?
Does he have fitting terminations? 

I asked trevor directly, but maybe I can get an answer sooner here


----------



## donato

ThanatosVI said:


> Did anyone here ever get a cable for the T+A Solitaire P from Trevor?
> Does he have fitting terminations?
> 
> I asked trevor directly, but maybe I can get an answer sooner here



Not me, but I'd be pretty sure Trevor can procure whatever connectors you need.


----------



## rayofsi

Anyone hear from Trevor in the past few days. Emailed a few times for 2 weeks now hah


----------



## normie610

rayofsi said:


> Anyone hear from Trevor in the past few days. Emailed a few times for 2 weeks now hah



Yeah, he didn’t reply my emails either.


----------



## Herueyes

rayofsi said:


> Anyone hear from Trevor in the past few days. Emailed a few times for 2 weeks now hah




I ordered something he didn't have to make... just ship out... nothing so far... but not worried about it...


----------



## elira

At least PayPal gives you 6 months to complain.


----------



## normie610

Trevor has always been like this, he will disappear for 2-3 weeks and then comes back again for a couple of weeks and disappear again and so on


----------



## ThanatosVI

It takes a while, but in the end it is always worth the wait.


----------



## ksorota

Received email from Trevor on Sunday. He is very busy with the Black Friday orders. 

He will get to you soon enough, the cables from Trevor are very much worth the patience!


----------



## normie610

ThanatosVI said:


> It takes a while, but in the end it is always worth the wait.



Yeah I know, I’ve been his loyal customer for the last 5 years. I’ve lost track of how many cables I’ve ordered from him


----------



## elira

I ordered 3 cables during the black Friday thing, but this chat set my expectations to multiple months of wait, so no hurry.


----------



## donato

Ha, I bet I have you all beat on longest time to receive an order - I placed an order for multiple cables in May of last year.  I received all the cables except a pair of RCA interconnects (I doubt interconnects are a very common build for him).  Then I basically stepped away from the hobby for awhile and didn't follow up with Trevor until I became interested again at some point after the pandemic started and we were all stuck at home.  I was going to place another order with him so i searched for my last e-mail with him and I realized I still hadn't received that cable so I followed up with Trevor (and placed more orders) and finally received it in August this year.    

All of us who have been buying from Trevor for awhile know it takes time, just keep politely following up with him every couple days.  Trevor always comes through and takes care of you and his cables are definitely worth the wait (i.e. good things come to those who wait).

Enjoy some music in the meantime:


----------



## killaHz

It’s not hard to imagine several hundred orders coming into Norne in the week following Thanksgiving. And I don’t think anyone in the industry is doing more intricate builds. He can’t be making more than ten a day, I’d bet. Last thing I want is him breaking concentration to field emails.


----------



## qboogie

Anyone with a 1266 TC care to comment on depth on the sound using Norne silver compared to JPS' superconductor or stock cable


----------



## JLoud

I have the TC with stock cable and Silvergarde 3. The stock cable is more V shaped in tone. The Silvergarde is more balanced. Neutral if you will. Fuller mid range. Matter of preference. I change them up depending on mood.


----------



## qboogie

JLoud said:


> I have the TC with stock cable and Silvergarde 3. The stock cable is more V shaped in tone. The Silvergarde is more balanced. Neutral if you will. Fuller mid range. Matter of preference. I change them up depending on mood.


Thanks for the response. A few questions, if that's okay.
1. Could you comment on whether the bass is still as impactful as the stock TC cable
2. Is the treble less sharp and grainy as the stock TC cable?

Thanks


----------



## JLoud

I don't really find the treble grainy on the stock cable. But the Norne cable is smoother up top. I find the bass impactful but not as elevated on the Norne compared to stock. For EDM or modern pop I like stock. For everything else the Norne.


----------



## Roasty

Managed to get in touch with Trevor yesterday and confirmed order for an S4 cable for use with my Stellia.

Was mulling the vykari but a 10ft length is a killer price and seemed a bit overkill for the Stellia..


----------



## ThanatosVI

Roasty said:


> Managed to get in touch with Trevor yesterday and confirmed order for an S4 cable for use with my Stellia.
> 
> Was mulling the vykari but a 10ft length is a killer price and seemed a bit overkill for the Stellia..


Oh roasty... you will give in to the Vykari call eventually!


----------



## Roasty

ThanatosVI said:


> Oh roasty... you will give in to the Vykari call eventually!



Lol! I don't know where it will fit in the lineup though.. I'm using AC palladium for susvara/Utopia, SC for TC, and Danacable LR for VO. Just waiting on the S4 for Stellia.


----------



## shafat777 (Dec 20, 2020)

I had trevor build me a cable that was supposed to have been completed and shipped 2 weeks ago, but turns out, it has yet to be shipped out. Last week i got an email saying i should get the tracking number that same day, and yet here i am still waiting for it....hopefully it ships this week but i highly doubt it.

Anyone received their tracking recently? If so, were they a rather expensive order or moderate cables?


----------



## OldSkool

thecrow said:


> i enjoy the volsund with my hd800 (Sleeve version)



Same here. Trevor makes killer cables, just be patient.

Cheers, JC


----------



## lycos

shafat777 said:


> Anyone received their tracking recently? If so, were they a rather expensive order or moderate cables?



I received my tracking no 2 weeks ago and still waiting for it to be shipped out.


----------



## donato

lycos said:


> I received my tracking no 2 weeks ago and still waiting for it to be shipped out.



That's not uncommon with Trevor.  I'd recommend just checking in with him every couple days until you see it's actually on it's way.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Yes, it is frustrating but you will get your cables! Remember Trevor is a one-man show so he's got a lot on his plate


----------



## SBranson

Glad I checked this thread, I was wondering why I hadn’t received a reply.  I’ve bought cables from Trevor before and they are an excellent product so I’ll just politely follow up and hope I get through.


----------



## lycos

Mine has just been shipped today! Cant wait to receive them!!


----------



## thecrow

Any reports/comparisons yet of Vykari versus silvergarde 3 or 4 or silver draug?

i see Vykari, s4 and drausk are now on norne website


----------



## shafat777

I just received my Drausk cable from Trevor and Im using it with my He1000se and it sounds fantastic. Definitely a huge upgrade over my Noir Hybrid from Forza. More open, layered bass without the harshness of the high end.


----------



## donato

thecrow said:


> Any reports/comparisons yet of Vykari versus silvergarde 3 or 4 or silver draug?
> 
> i see Vykari, s4 and drausk are now on norne website



I posted my comparison awhile back HERE.  My caveat would be that I had to do the comparison with adapters on the S3.


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> I posted my comparison awhile back HERE.  My caveat would be that I had to do the comparison with adapters on the S3.


Just to add for those that don't know.
Trevor also offers fitting adapters.

I ordered Vykari Type adapters for my headphones as well.


----------



## kefs

What is the Drausk please ?


----------



## deafenears

kefs said:


> What is the Drausk please ?


http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...ex-elear-utopia-sennheiser-hd800-hd800s-hd820


----------



## ThanatosVI

kefs said:


> What is the Drausk please ?


The new pure copper flagship from Norne audio.
Arguably the best pure copper cable around


----------



## thecrow

donato said:


> I posted my comparison awhile back HERE.  My caveat would be that I had to do the comparison with adapters on the S3.


Thanks for that


----------



## donato

ThanatosVI said:


> Just to add for those that don't know.
> Trevor also offers fitting adapters.
> 
> I ordered Vykari Type adapters for my headphones as well.



Good point.  I should order some of those too in my next order.


----------



## AudioDuck

ThanatosVI said:


> The new pure copper flagship from Norne audio.
> Arguably the best pure copper cable around


Hi Norne fans,

Short version: Looking for input on cable upgrading- specifically TOTL copper (Drausk vs. Wywires Platinum or others).

Longer/detailed version: I have an LCD-XC coupled to an SPL Auditor (source: Schiit Gungnir MB connected via a balanced Virtuoso R). My LCD-XC cable is stock. I LOVE how the XCs sound with excellent recordings, but am looking to get a little more warmth/body in the midrange along with smoother treble. 

In the past I have used the Moon Audio Blue Dragons on cans I liked the sound of (Shure SRH-1540s, AKG Q-701s), and Black Dragon Premiums on Focal Elears, which I ADORED but had to sell. This was so I could move to high-end *closed* cans due to tighter living quarters during the pandemic. And I must say the XCs give me a lot of the same pleasure the Elears did, while providing isolation in a noisier environment. But older/poorer recordings suffer with the stock cable.

So- my short list are, based on reading/lurking/research: Wywires Red or Platinum (likely the latter), Norne Draug 3 or Drausk (likely the latter), or Moon Audio Black Dragon Premium.

While Norne’s silver options sound like they are awesome, I’m worried clarity and extension would be promoted over midrange body/slight warmth.

My musical preferences include rock (ie. Foo Fighters, Black Keys, Spoon, Jack White), pop (ie. Khalid, Maggie Rogers, M83, Death Cab), electronica (The Crystal Method, Daft Punk, LCD Sound System), jazz (classic Miles, Norah Jones).

Any and all feedback is welcome, and happy holidays!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Does anyone know how the new drausk cable would compare to the Danacable lazuli reference cable?


----------



## Wes S

deafenears said:


> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...ex-elear-utopia-sennheiser-hd800-hd800s-hd820


Oh man!  My Draug 3 cables are getting nervous about being replaced. . .I am a pure copper guy when it comes to full sized headphones and I have got to get one of these asap.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

shafat777 said:


> I just received my Drausk cable from Trevor and Im using it with my He1000se and it sounds fantastic. Definitely a huge upgrade over my Noir Hybrid from Forza. More open, layered bass without the harshness of the high end.


I'm getting the SE tomorrow. The exact cable I want to get. Either that or the Danacable. We'll see I guess.


----------



## jaboki

Quick temperature check. 

I’ve had an open order with Trevor since October 19. Anyone get an order from him that was made after this date?


----------



## runningwitit

Covid is bad where Trevor lives. I hope he is staying healthy, if not, none of us will get anything!


----------



## kefs

I have some bits and pieces promised from before then. Its not a problem, you soon learn it's Trevors way. I wish him a great 2021 !


----------



## jaboki (Jul 16, 2022)

[update] Trevor is awesome.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I would love to place an order. But 2 months or anything close to that is a little ridiculous and too long of a wait. Shame, because I really wanted to try one of these cables.


----------



## jaboki (Jul 16, 2022)

[update] Trevor is awesome.


----------



## donato

jaboki said:


> I know he’s slow and I get that. I forgot I even placed an order. I just wanted to get a gauge of where the list is at when he originally promised he’d finish it by early November.



I'd say it's more of squeaky wheel gets the cables.  I always recommend checking in with him politely on a regular basis until you get confirmation that the package was actually shipped.


----------



## jaboki

donato said:


> I'd say it's more of squeaky wheel gets the cables.  I always recommend checking in with him politely on a regular basis until you get confirmation that the package was actually shipped.


Yea. That’s probably it. I didn’t follow up with him at all as I expected it to be done by December even if he missed his 2 weeks estimate. Almost 3 months later... I guess it’s time to learn to be a squeaky wheel. Thanks.


----------



## shafat777

+1 

Agreed. Just politely asking Trevor about the status of the order is the best approch. Hes a one man team. He has a lot on his plate as the orders keep piling on. If you are too impatient to wait, then maybe ordering from another cable maker would be your best bet. Trevor's products are legendary and he always delivers. If you have already placed an order but cant wait any longer, then just send him an email and he will refund your money, no question asked.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

jaboki said:


> Yea. I understand his work is good and is worth the wait but I just need a gauge of where I am in the line since he started with “2 weeks” back in October. So I wanted to get a gauge from the community of where I am in the line.


Soon that will be 4 months.


----------



## jaboki (Jul 16, 2022)

[update] Trevor is awesome.


----------



## shafat777

jaboki said:


> I don’t think waiting almost 3 months for something he promised in 2 weeks is being impatient. Or, am I being out of line here?


I dont think youre being out of line, however the easiest thing would be to just email and ask him. IF you are not satisfied with his answer or service, i gurantee you, he will offer refund, instantly


----------



## jaboki (Jul 16, 2022)

[update] Trevor is awesome.


----------



## shafat777

jaboki said:


> Sure. I’ll reach out again and see where it goes. But I bet you if I promised someone on this forum I’ll ship their item tomorrow and I don’t (several times), they wouldn’t be as patient as I’ve been so far. I’m just simply asking here if people have gotten orders made in October since his promise of “tomorrow” never seems to stick.


If it makes you feel better, i ordered a Silvergrade S4 cable from him at the beginning of September and it was supposed to be done in 3 weeks. I received the cable in late october but the end product was worth the wait. I emailed and reminded him once a week and in the end he explained the reason for the delay. Its by far my favorite cable and i have wayyyy more expensive cable than his and i was so happy that i decided to order another cable and some adapters from him. Just stay in touch with him, im sure theres a reason for such long delay.


----------



## claud W

Norne is a one man operation. Trevor makes GREAT cables, but because his prices are reasonable, He stays busy. If you have patience like most older people, you should buy from Trevor/Norne. If not.........


----------



## jaboki (Jul 16, 2022)

[update] Trevor is awesome.


----------



## elira

So, do you need to keep messaging him on a regular basis otherwise you will never receive your order? Because I was hoping it would eventually be shipped without me having to harass him.


----------



## claud W

No harassment. Just a friendly email, once or twice a month to get his attention. It will help move things along.


----------



## Thenewguy007

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Soon that will be 4 months.



He did mention he was getting a flood of orders during Black Friday. I was think 4+ months to clear his backlog would be normal if you ordered around the Holiday season.


----------



## AudioDuck

AudioDuck said:


> Hi Norne fans,
> 
> Short version: Looking for input on cable upgrading- specifically TOTL copper (Drausk vs. Wywires Platinum or others).
> 
> ...


UPDATE: I’ve worked with Trevor and now have a 7’ Drausk on order. Excited, though I know I need to be patient. 😊


----------



## ThanatosVI (Jan 1, 2021)

AudioDuck said:


> UPDATE: I’ve worked with Trevor and now have a 7’ Drausk on order. Excited, though I know I need to be patient. 😊


Will certainly be awesome!

At first I misread it as you had 7 Drausk on order xD


----------



## AudioDuck

ThanatosVI said:


> Will certainly be awesome!
> 
> At first I misread it as you had 7 Drausk on order xD


I fully expect the Drausk to blow the stock Audeze cable away (I’ll be using the Drausk with LCD-XCs). Woohoo!


----------



## JLoud

I've purchased 5 cables and 3 sets of adapters from Trevor, and he has always been hard to get a hold of. As has been stated he is a one man operation, so I just send an email every couple of weeks. His estimates on completion time are usually overly optimistic. However his cables are VERY nice and worth the wait. But if you do need the cable sooner than later, probably need to search out another builder.


----------



## kefs

I second that


----------



## sahmen

Edited.


----------



## paradoxper

jaboki said:


> Sure. I’ll reach out again and see where it goes. But I bet you if I promised someone on this forum I’ll ship their item tomorrow and I don’t (several times), they wouldn’t be as patient as I’ve been so far. I’m just simply asking here if people have gotten orders made in October since his promise of “tomorrow” never seems to stick.


But you are a nobody so of course leeway would vary.

If you'd read the thread or even skimmed it, you'd understand Trevor for years has maintained a nominal 2 month processing date. He also notoriously has communication that falls off.
Couple that with the current times and the holidays, you should have reasonably doubled your expected delivery date.

Measured expectations. Shrugs.


----------



## jaboki (Jan 2, 2021)

paradoxper said:


> But you are a nobody so of course leeway would vary.
> 
> If you'd read the thread or even skimmed it, you'd understand Trevor for years has maintained a nominal 2 month processing date. He also notoriously has communication that falls off.
> Couple that with the current times and the holidays, you should have reasonably doubled your expected delivery date.
> ...


Yes. But thanks for taking things out of context.

I was simply here asking a general line status question. No need for name calling or pointing fingers. I get that everyone here loves him but telling new buyers to “buzz off” doesn’t help his future customer base either. Which is the vibe I’ve been getting from most of these responses for a general status question.


----------



## paradoxper

jaboki said:


> Yes. But thanks for taking things out of context.
> 
> I was simply here asking a general line status question. No need for name calling or pointing fingers. I get that everyone here loves him but telling new buyers to “buzz off” doesn’t help his future customer base either. Which is the vibe I’ve been getting from most of these responses for a general status question.


I used your reference perfectly in context.

I didn't tell you to buzz off but rather to "read on."  

And my tone included cheek.   

Hang in there, you'll survive.


----------



## jaboki (Jan 2, 2021)

paradoxper said:


> I used your reference perfectly in context.
> 
> I didn't tell you to buzz off but rather to "read on."
> 
> ...


You didn’t tell me to buzz off but rather tell me I’m a nobody as a response to someone’s excuse for ignoring a promise made. Couple that with the responses from others to be more patient in silence away from this forum and don’t dare ask a general status question. Top that off with asking for a refund as a response when asking a general status question. Frankly, that’s a “buzz off” from many people.

We can continue to Herd Mentality on me, or I can continue with the several answers that I got that were helpful. Which was to gently follow up and I’ll be good.


----------



## paradoxper

jaboki said:


> You didn’t tell me to buzz off but rather tell me I’m a nobody as a response to someone’s excuse for ignoring a promise made. Couple that with the responses to be more patient in silence away from this forum and don’t dare ask a general status question. Top that off with asking for a refund when asking a general status question. Frankly, that’s a “buzz off” from many people.
> 
> We can continue to Herd Mentality on me, or I can continue with the several answers that I got that were helpful. Which was to gently follow up and I’ll be good.


I said you were a nobody within proper context. You seem like a dashing gentleman.

Following up seems like a rationale decision.


----------



## cabate

paradoxper said:


> I said you were a nobody within proper context. You seem like a dashing gentleman.
> 
> Following up seems like a rationale decision.


We need to state the truth here, please! Trevor makes great cables, but he's a poor businessman. I keep hearing that he's a one man show? I have a audio-video business and do most of the work myself to keep the quality of work up to my high standards. But when I'm really busy, I GET HELP! I would have been out of business years ago if I told my customers I would do a job in two weeks, and then had little to no communication for three plus months!


----------



## paradoxper (Jan 2, 2021)

cabate said:


> We need to state the truth here, please! Trevor makes great cables, but he's a poor businessman. I keep hearing that he's a one man show? I have a audio-video business and do most of the work myself to keep the quality of work up to my high standards. But when I'm really busy, I GET HELP! I would have been out of business years ago if I told my customers I would do a job in two weeks, and then had little to no communication for three plus months!


Yes. We all think we know how to run his business.

Do you recall Headamp BHSE and the massive 2 year waits? LOL
Do you recall Peter at DHC running months into processing for his cable?

Can you call Trevor nefarious for flat-out falsely claiming a 2-week turn-around. Shrugs.

Do you believe in fairytales?

I think Trevor is slow as dog. I Always call him on it. It is a reality however.

Would I ever had put down some, say, appreciable $300-800 on a cable before a thorough read of a thread, na.
Plenty of dolts put down thousands on the BHSE without taking a look.

Then they bitch.

Long lead-times happen. And when they do, they're acknowledged. RTFM.


----------



## thecrow

if there is anyone who gives a schiit........

rather than me express my views of recent posts this is a paragraph from a recent posting of @paradoxper himself 

_“My person is crabby, irritable, narcissistic and irreverent. I also give time to community and buck against the grain to succeed”_

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dcs-bartok.950771/#post-16068448

happy new year and have a nice day


----------



## paradoxper

thecrow said:


> if there is anyone who gives a schiit........
> 
> rather than me express my views of recent posts this is a paragraph from a recent posting of @paradoxper himself
> 
> ...


Except isn't quite a paragraph.


----------



## thecrow

paradoxper said:


> Except isn't quite a paragraph.


Oh, yes it is 😜


----------



## loozh

Just got my Vykari cables and my first Norne audio cable and is it a beauty!
Paring it with Meze Empyrean and Chord Hugo TT2 via 1/4". 
I am no professional reviewer but here is my 2cents.

Improvement  vs stock cable: 
Kept expecting it will just be a 10-15% improvement and probably get a sensible chuckle from this upgrade.
Boy was i wrong. it still around 10-15% improvement but now i have silly grin that i can wipe off. 10-15% is still a noticeable non-squinty eyes (ear?) difference. Wont need much focus to tell that there is a difference.

Yeah yeah, veil has lifted has been said enough. The micro details just blooms. 
Its not wiping off dust of the car front window that has been left outdoor for a yr kind of difference. 
its kinda like wiping the water of the screen from a drizzle to light rain. Details becomes more apparent although you have to focus alittle to notice due to characteristics of the empyrean.

Bass has tighten alttile too. Not going to use an analogy for how tight it is has become least i get ban.
Not sure if the bass become softer or the treble / mids got boosted. Maybe both? Still greatly enjoyable nonetheless.
Sounds like it brought the vocals alittle forward.

In all, love the build quality and sound. Puts me like i am seating amongst the band members. Really worth the upgrade. 
Once again. Thank you Trevor for your diligence and your fine works of art. Cheers to your health, success, family and love.

Pls note the Vykari cable has not be burn in yet. or does it need burn in?


----------



## ThanatosVI

loozh said:


> Just got my Vykari cables and my first Norne audio cable and is it a beauty!
> Paring it with Meze Empyrean and Chord Hugo TT2 via 1/4".
> I am no professional reviewer but here is my 2cents.
> 
> ...


Congratz!

Also ordered a Vykari for my Empyrean. 
Can't wait.

Unfortunately there are probably still a Ton of others in the queue, with higher prio


----------



## felix3650

loozh said:


> Pls note the Vykari cable has not be burn in yet. or does it need burn in?


Thanks for the impressions! 
I'd say it's your brain is getting used to a clearer window to the sound. Trevor's cables do this effect vs the stock cables most manufacturers ship with their products.

If I remember correctly, Meze did offer a bundle of Trevor's S3 with the Empyrean. A match both visually and sonically.


----------



## Garak

JLoud said:


> I've purchased 5 cables and 3 sets of adapters from Trevor, and he has always been hard to get a hold of. As has been stated he is a one man operation, so I just send an email every couple of weeks. His estimates on completion time are usually overly optimistic. However his cables are VERY nice and worth the wait. But if you do need the cable sooner than later, probably need to search out another builder.



This is a spot on description of my experiences with Trevor as well. Cable quality is superb, but I would recommend ordering them and forgetting it ever happened because any time expectations will not be met lol. I can't think of better options with quicker turnaround times though 🤷‍♂️


----------



## kefs

loozh said:


> Just got my Vykari cables and my first Norne audio cable and is it a beauty!
> Paring it with Meze Empyrean and Chord Hugo TT2 via 1/4".
> I am no professional reviewer but here is my 2cents.
> 
> ...


I gave my silver draug 2 whole weeks 24/7, sounded like a different cable altogether


----------



## thecrow

kefs said:


> I gave my silver draug 2 whole weeks 24/7, sounded like a different cable altogether


now there’s a silver draug 2???
any idea what the differences are supposed to be between sd2 amd silvergarde 4?

(i have first sd)


----------



## ThanatosVI

thecrow said:


> now there’s a silver draug 2???
> any idea what the differences are supposed to be between sd2 amd silvergarde 4?
> 
> (i have first sd)


No he gave his silver draug - two full weeks of burn in


----------



## kefs

2 whole weeks my friend,
 Not silver draug 2.
It is the only Norne cable i have, so no experience of Silvergarde i'm afraid.


----------



## thecrow

kefs said:


> 2 whole weeks my friend,
> Not silver draug 2.
> It is the only Norne cable i have, so no experience of Silvergarde i'm afraid.


Ah. Thanks


----------



## sahmen

Is there anyone who has been able to compare the Vykari to the Silvergarde S4 in performance?  I have the S4, and am contemplating trading it in for the Vykari, which I have never heard.  Naturally, I would like to have some idea as to how the pay-off (if any) might be. The Vykari would be mostly for squeezing out the last nth% of performance from my Susvara and LCD-4, so I am hoping it would perform noticeably better than S4.  I also have the S3 and other Copper and lower tier Silvergarde cables from Norne Audio to use with the cans in my stable, including the Susvara and LCD-4, so I am not too reluctant to let the S-4 go, provided the Vykari performs noticeably better than the S4, but does it?

Kindly let me have your thoughts on the matter if you're familiar with both the Vykari and the S4 or even the S3.

Thanks.


----------



## donato

sahmen said:


> Is there anyone who has been able to compare the Vykari to the Silvergarde S4 in performance?  I have the S4, and am contemplating trading it in for the Vykari, which I have never heard.  Naturally, I would like to have some idea as to how the pay-off (if any) might be. The Vykari would be mostly for squeezing out the last nth% of performance from my Susvara and LCD-4, so I am hoping it would perform noticeably better than S4.  I also have the S3 and other Copper and lower tier Silvergarde cables from Norne Audio to use with the cans in my stable, including the Susvara and LCD-4, so I am not too reluctant to let the S-4 go, provided the Vykari performs noticeably better than the S4, but does it?
> 
> Kindly let me have your thoughts on the matter if you're familiar with both the Vykari and the S4 or even the S3.
> 
> Thanks.



I posted my comparison awhile back HERE. My caveat would be that I had to do the comparison with adapters on the S3.

I too am interested too to hear what others think.  But it's probably the case that there aren't all that many Vykari out there and some of those aren't going to be upgrades from existing Silvergarde so no way to compare.


----------



## ThanatosVI

sahmen said:


> Is there anyone who has been able to compare the Vykari to the Silvergarde S4 in performance?  I have the S4, and am contemplating trading it in for the Vykari, which I have never heard.  Naturally, I would like to have some idea as to how the pay-off (if any) might be. The Vykari would be mostly for squeezing out the last nth% of performance from my Susvara and LCD-4, so I am hoping it would perform noticeably better than S4.  I also have the S3 and other Copper and lower tier Silvergarde cables from Norne Audio to use with the cans in my stable, including the Susvara and LCD-4, so I am not too reluctant to let the S-4 go, provided the Vykari performs noticeably better than the S4, but does it?
> 
> Kindly let me have your thoughts on the matter if you're familiar with both the Vykari and the S4 or even the S3.
> 
> Thanks.


Why go from S4 to Vykari and not to S4 8-wire?

The S4 8-wire is his absolute best cable, with the Vykari being somewhere in between in performance,  but closer to the S4 in price.


----------



## sahmen

ThanatosVI said:


> Why go from S4 to Vykari and not to S4 8-wire?
> 
> The S4 8-wire is his absolute best cable, with the Vykari being somewhere in between in performance,  but closer to the S4 in price.



Interesting.  Could you recommend a review comparing either S4 8-wire to a Vykari, or an S4 8 wire to a regular S4, if such reviews already exist? I would like to get some idea as to what kind of improvement I might expect if I drove these cans with an S-4 8-wire instead of a Vykari or my present S4 regular.  I have been kind of focusing on the S-4 because it is what Trevor suggested. But since I already have too many regular Norne Audio silver and copper cables, it might be time to explore what Trevor's "absolute best" can accomplish, rather than settle for another regular one or even a vykari (which sounds like an odd thing to say, since I consider the S4 and even the S3 to be already "excellent" in performance--in an "ignorance is bliss" kind of way).


----------



## thecrow

CM


sahmen said:


> Interesting.  Could you recommend a review comparing either S4 8-wire to a Vykari, or an S4 8 wire to a regular S4, if such reviews already exist? I would like to get some idea as to what kind of improvement I might expect if I drove these cans with an S-4 8-wire instead of a Vykari or my present S4 regular.  I have been kind of focusing on the S-4 because it is what Trevor suggested. But since I already have too many regular Norne Audio silver and copper cables, it might be time to explore what Trevor's "absolute best" can accomplish, rather than settle for another regular one or even a vykari (which sounds like an odd thing to say, since I consider the S4 and even the S3 to be already "excellent" in performance--in an "ignorance is bliss" kind of way).


I'm thinking maybe there is trevor’s absolute best in hybrid and trevor’s absolute best in silver


----------



## ThanatosVI

sahmen said:


> Interesting.  Could you recommend a review comparing either S4 8-wire to a Vykari, or an S4 8 wire to a regular S4, if such reviews already exist? I would like to get some idea as to what kind of improvement I might expect if I drove these cans with an S-4 8-wire instead of a Vykari or my present S4 regular.  I have been kind of focusing on the S-4 because it is what Trevor suggested. But since I already have too many regular Norne Audio silver and copper cables, it might be time to explore what Trevor's "absolute best" can accomplish, rather than settle for another regular one or even a vykari (which sounds like an odd thing to say, since I consider the S4 and even the S3 to be already "excellent" in performance--in an "ignorance is bliss" kind of way).


Unfortunately I've never seen a Review between those, which is most likely because they are still too new. 
When I inquired about the best cables he has to offer he named the S4 4-wire, S4 8-wire and the one which is by now known as Vykari (at the time of my inquiry it was still a new 17.3awg fusion cable)

He told me that the bigger gauges (Vykari and S4 8Wire) have more "presence factor", more body and weight to the sound. - So this would be what you can expect compared to the 4 wire S4.
However he didn't give any further details as to what else changes in sound signature.

Since I really liked his Skaug (entry level fusion cable), and also crave a full bodied sound, the decision fell on the Vykari for me.Especially since it is much closer to the 4 wire S4 in price than to the 8 wire version.

In your case I guess the 8 wire S4 is the best choice, since even after Vykari you might still want to know what the 8 wire S4 might do better ...


----------



## sahmen

ThanatosVI said:


> Unfortunately I've never seen a Review between those, which is most likely because they are still too new.
> When I inquired about the best cables he has to offer he named the S4 4-wire, S4 8-wire and the one which is by now known as Vykari (at the time of my inquiry it was still a new 17.3awg fusion cable)
> 
> He told me that the bigger gauges (Vykari and S4 8Wire) have more "presence factor", more body and weight to the sound. - So this would be what you can expect compared to the 4 wire S4.
> ...



Yeah, this checks out because it closely resembles what Trevor told me about the differences between the Vykari and the S4 8-wire, but without going into much detail. We seemed to settle on the Vykari admittedly by default (or sort of). because of its lower price (it was closer to the price of my 4s than the 8-wire 4s), but I would really like to know how the two (Vykari vs 8-wire 4s) compare in performance, preferably from a 3rd party, if I am to consider the S4 8-wire since the difference involves quite a substantial investment, and I wouldn't want it to be a purely "blind" buy..


----------



## donato

@ThanatosVI @sahmen, all this talk about 8-wire is probably going to be end up being bad for my wallet...

I also heard the same from Trevor.  I also ended up with Vykari sort of by default also.  I had S4 4-wire on order and he convinced me to try the Vykari..  I had priced out the 8-wire, but because I needed both a 5ft. HP cable and a 5ft. speaker tap (didn't make sense not to use Vykari if I was going to do so for the HP cable...) to use with my Susvara, but 10 ft. of 8-wire silvergarde had me balking at the price.  We all know this is steep along the diminishing returns curve and at that time I made the decision to "settle" (lol) for the Vykari.  I also partially justified it to myself that my money would be better spent in other system improvements at that time (was Spring KTE, V281 at the time).  Of course, I've upgraded my upstream components (now May KTE, Pass XP-12 and XA25) so all of this talk has me thinking.  But all that being said, I certainly have no complaints with the sound with the Vykari (personally I'm still not super fond of the bare, non-sleeved look though).

Vykari is still very new and pretty rare.  S4 is also still pretty new and fairly rare.  8-wire was always very rare and I'm sure there are very few 8-wire S4 out there.  The other way I could see doing this would be a loaner from Trevor if he's willing, but that's a fairly big ask knowing how crazy busy he already is.


----------



## audiofest2018

donato said:


> @ThanatosVI @sahmen, all this talk about 8-wire is probably going to be end up being bad for my wallet...
> 
> I also heard the same from Trevor.  I also ended up with Vykari sort of by default also.  I had S4 4-wire on order and he convinced me to try the Vykari..  I had priced out the 8-wire, but because I needed both a 5ft. HP cable and a 5ft. speaker tap (didn't make sense not to use Vykari if I was going to do so for the HP cable...) to use with my Susvara, but 10 ft. of 8-wire silvergarde had me balking at the price.  We all know this is steep along the diminishing returns curve and at that time I made the decision to "settle" (lol) for the Vykari.  I also partially justified it to myself that my money would be better spent in other system improvements at that time (was Spring KTE, V281 at the time).  Of course, I've upgraded my upstream components (now May KTE, Pass XP-12 and XA25) so all of this talk has me thinking.  But all that being said, I certainly have no complaints with the sound with the Vykari (personally I'm still not super fond of the bare, non-sleeved look though).
> 
> Vykari is still very new and pretty rare.  S4 is also still pretty new and fairly rare.  8-wire was always very rare and I'm sure there are very few 8-wire S4 out there.  The other way I could see doing this would be a loaner from Trevor if he's willing, but that's a fairly big ask knowing how crazy busy he already is.


You should ask him and see if you can get a loaner from Trevor.  I know he is extremely busy and may not respond to emails immediately but if you are willing to work the time with him I bet he will send you one for try out.  I do have S4 8-wire cable for my Susvara and I love the pairing so much I spend lots of time on Susvara these days than other canes I have.  Trevor told me the benefit of 8-wire to 4-wire is very small but pricing is double so you will have to decide if you want to go for that extra return with the price.  
With all the good review on Vykari, I have ordered one as well for my HD800S feeling that it should be a good match.  Knowing how busy he is I don't expect to get the cable soon. But I am not in a rush anyway...


----------



## ThanatosVI (Jan 5, 2021)

donato said:


> @ThanatosVI @sahmen, all this talk about 8-wire is probably going to be end up being bad for my wallet...
> 
> I also heard the same from Trevor.  I also ended up with Vykari sort of by default also.  I had S4 4-wire on order and he convinced me to try the Vykari..  I had priced out the 8-wire, but because I needed both a 5ft. HP cable and a 5ft. speaker tap (didn't make sense not to use Vykari if I was going to do so for the HP cable...) to use with my Susvara, but 10 ft. of 8-wire silvergarde had me balking at the price.  We all know this is steep along the diminishing returns curve and at that time I made the decision to "settle" (lol) for the Vykari.  I also partially justified it to myself that my money would be better spent in other system improvements at that time (was Spring KTE, V281 at the time).  Of course, I've upgraded my upstream components (now May KTE, Pass XP-12 and XA25) so all of this talk has me thinking.  But all that being said, I certainly have no complaints with the sound with the Vykari (personally I'm still not super fond of the bare, non-sleeved look though).
> 
> Vykari is still very new and pretty rare.  S4 is also still pretty new and fairly rare.  8-wire was always very rare and I'm sure there are very few 8-wire S4 out there.  The other way I could see doing this would be a loaner from Trevor if he's willing, but that's a fairly big ask knowing how crazy busy he already is.


Sorry, it's probably best for your wallet to ignore me on the forum.

A small hint, trevors cables don't scale linearly in price with additional length. 10ft (or 2x 5ft.) Of 8 wire S4 is certainly pretty expensive.
When going for a single cable 7ft. Often is much more affordable than 8ft.

I thought my upgrade path in 2020 Was impressive, but yours Puts mine to shame 
Really nice system!

Also the Vykari is available as sleeved version just like the Silvergarde.  I prefer the sleeved look and ordered it that way (needs email contact though, not available via shop and too late in your case I guess)

Furthermore I ordered a regular Silvergarde S4 4 wire 19awg custom build for my IEMs. Also something not available from the shop.
Trevor probably hates me for All my custom requests.

If I get lucky my first cable could be finished by tonight.


----------



## donato

audiofest2018 said:


> You should ask him and see if you can get a loaner from Trevor.  I know he is extremely busy and may not respond to emails immediately but if you are willing to work the time with him I bet he will send you one for try out.  I do have S4 8-wire cable for my Susvara and I love the pairing so much I spend lots of time on Susvara these days than other canes I have.  Trevor told me the benefit of 8-wire to 4-wire is very small but pricing is double so you will have to decide if you want to go for that extra return with the price.
> With all the good review on Vykari, I have ordered one as well for my HD800S feeling that it should be a good match.  Knowing how busy he is I don't expect to get the cable soon. But I am not in a rush anyway...





ThanatosVI said:


> Sorry, it's probably best for your wallet to ignore me on the forum.
> 
> A small hint, trevors cables don't scale linearly in price with additional length. 10ft (or 2x 5ft.) Of 8 wire S4 is certainly pretty expensive.
> When going for a single cable 7ft. Often is much more affordable than 8ft.
> ...



I've certainly bought my share of cables from Trevor (and I'm local to him) so I suspect he'd be willing to loan me an S4 8-wire.  I think I'm more afraid to try out an S4 8-wire suspecting I'd just buy it.  That's how I ended up with the sleeveless Vikari (was a loaner that I just kept/bought), lol.


----------



## donato

ThanatosVI said:


> Furthermore I ordered a regular Silvergarde S4 4 wire 19awg custom build for my IEMs. Also something not available from the shop.
> Trevor probably hates me for All my custom requests.
> 
> If I get lucky my first cable could be finished by tonight.


Hmm, I'be been meaning to order a cable for my LCD i4.  Wasn't sure what to go with (haven't asked Trevor yet).  Silvergarde seems like it could be heavy for iems.  were you concerned about that?  

Hope your cable get done tonight!


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> Hmm, I'be been meaning to order a cable for my LCD i4.  Wasn't sure what to go with (haven't asked Trevor yet).  Silvergarde seems like it could be heavy for iems.  were you concerned about that?
> 
> Hope your cable get done tonight!


Nah I think weight will be no issue for a 4.5ft cable.

I will tell you when I receive it, but knowing Trevor this might still take a while. 
The IEM cable Was last on my order of 5 cables.

On top German customs can be epicly slow when you're unlucky. (On my power cord order from Canada they were unusually fast tho)


----------



## normie610

donato said:


> Hmm, I'be been meaning to order a cable for my LCD i4.  Wasn't sure what to go with (haven't asked Trevor yet).  Silvergarde seems like it could be heavy for iems.  were you concerned about that?



If you’re used to heavy and thick cables with IEMs then it’s no issue. I believe I’m his first customer to receive the IEM version of S4 to be paired with my Erlkonig (which probably is the heaviest IEM out there). I have no issues in terms of comfort since I’m used to Trevor’s heavy IEM cables.

However, you need to be more careful with i4. I have always used Silvergarde SX for i4, and sometimes the right cable would fall off, detached from the socket. I think it’s the combination of pin tolerances and the weight of the cable.


----------



## LoryWiv

audiofest2018 said:


> You should ask him and see if you can get a loaner from Trevor.  I know he is extremely busy and may not respond to emails immediately but if you are willing to work the time with him I bet he will send you one for try out.  I* do have S4 8-wire cable* for my Susvara and I love the pairing so much I spend lots of time on Susvara these days than other canes I have.  Trevor told me the benefit of 8-wire to 4-wire is very small but pricing is double so you will have to decide if you want to go for that extra return with the price.
> With all the good review on *Vykari, I have ordered one* as well for my HD800S feeling that it should be a good match.  Knowing how busy he is I don't expect to get the cable soon. But I am not in a rush anyway...


Thanks @audiofest2018. You may be one of the few who can offer comparative thoughts on S4 8 wire versus Vykari from direct personal use once you receive the latter. It would be much welcomed if you can do so once you've had a chance to evaluate them both.


----------



## runningwitit

My Vorpal 8 wire is super bass anemic!
There is no mid bass, bass or sub bass!!
Defective?


----------



## audiofest2018

LoryWiv said:


> Thanks @audiofest2018. You may be one of the few who can offer comparative thoughts on S4 8 wire versus Vykari from direct personal use once you receive the latter. It would be much welcomed if you can do so once you've had a chance to evaluate them both.


Definitely will try my best but could be a while.    The only issue is that I can't do a direct A/B as S4 8-wire is for *Susvara* while Vykari is for *HD800S*


----------



## donato (Jan 5, 2021)

This thread is really lacking some cable pr0n.  I had promised to post some better pictures of my Vykari, so here are a couple.













Spoiler: EVEN MORE Norne pr0n (older)


----------



## sahmen

donato said:


> This thread is really lacking some cable pr0n.  I had promised to post some better pictures of my Vykari, so here are a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures, @donato .  And by the way, sorry for your wallet...  Still, if it is any consolation, my own wallet can't ever seem to stop looking for new ways to cause its own bereavement, so you're definitely not alone...


----------



## AudioDuck

donato said:


> This thread is really lacking some cable pr0n.  I had promised to post some better pictures of my Vykari, so here are a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[makes loud drooling sounds] Lovely shots! I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t jealous. 😊


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> This thread is really lacking some cable pr0n.  I had promised to post some better pictures of my Vykari, so here are a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What interconnects are these?
I also ordered a few 21awg fusion interconnects with Furutech connectors that he extra sourced for me


----------



## donato

ThanatosVI said:


> What interconnects are these?
> I also ordered a few 21awg fusion interconnects with Furutech connectors that he extra sourced for me



The blue RCA is an S3 and all the red/grey XLR ones are S4.


----------



## sahmen (Jan 6, 2021)

audiofest2018 said:


> Definitely will try my best but could be a while.    The only issue is that I can't do a direct A/B as S4 8-wire is for *Susvara* while Vykari is for *HD800S*



Hopefully, this wouldn't cost you an extra arm and an extra leg, but have you considered adapters enabling you to swap those cables on the headphones? Don't you expect to be ever curious about how your Vykari might sound with your Susvara, and your S4 8-wire with the HD800S?  You can custom order any of such adapters from Trevor.  I am betting you're already aware of that, but I am saying that in the remotest possibility that you might need a reminder .

Personally I have a set of Norne Audio adapters allowing the use of all cables ordered for Audeze series headphones also on Hifiman Series Headphones with the 3.5mm connectors, and cables originally ordered for these Hifiman series headphones on the Audeze headphones as well. Hell, I even ordered a Draug for my Hd800 about 4 years ago that I have exclusively used with the Audeze series headphones instead, ever since (thanks to a pair of HD800 to Audeze headphone--or head-throne--adapters). because the HD800 itself has hardly seen any head time in those 4 years.  Again, not meaning to get you to spend more money than you're willing to, but I thought I should throw that out there just in case the idea of listening to your Susvara with the Vykari occasionally is something that you might find to be tempting enough sometimes.


----------



## ThanatosVI (Jan 6, 2021)

donato said:


> The blue RCA is an S3 and all the red/grey XLR ones are S4.


Interesting, when I inquired about interconnects he only told me about pure silver and fusion interconnects,  and "smaller gauge" versions of these.
He never mentioned that there are S3 or S4 interconnects available

How long are yours?


----------



## donato

ThanatosVI said:


> Interesting, when I inquired about interconnects he only told me about pure silver and fusion interconnects,  and "smaller gauge" versions of these.
> He never mentioned that there are S3 or S4 interconnects available
> 
> How long are yours?



RCA was 0.5m and XLR are 1m and 2m.  I've talked to him about getting an S4 RCA made, but he said it'd be awhile before he could get to that.  I think any interconnects are a custom job and a lot of work for him (and we know he has a huge backlog after black Friday) which is why he doesn't put them on his web site.


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> RCA was 0.5m and XLR are 1m and 2m.  I've talked to him about getting an S4 RCA made, but he said it'd be awhile before he could get to that.  I think any interconnects are a custom job and a lot of work for him (and we know he has a huge backlog after black Friday) which is why he doesn't put them on his web site.


yeah interconnects really seem a custom thing. And the double shielded ones are very labour intensive.

Anyways, after seeing your post I inquired about those custom options, and even asked about Vykari type interconnects.
Maybe this will get a whole lot more expensive now  

I got interconnects on order already, but as long as he didn't produce them yet I'm sure he will be open to adjustments.


----------



## audiofest2018

sahmen said:


> Hopefully, this wouldn't cost you an extra arm and an extra leg, but have you considered adapters enabling you to swap those cables on the headphones? Don't you expect to be ever curious about how your Vykari might sound with your Susvara, and your S4 8-wire with the HD800S?  You can custom order any of such adapters from Trevor.  I am betting you're already aware of that, but I am saying that in the remotest possibility that you might need a reminder .
> 
> Personally I have a set of Norne Audio adapters allowing the use of all cables ordered for Audeze series headphones also on Hifiman Series Headphones with the 3.5mm connectors, and cables originally ordered for these Hifiman series headphones on the Audeze headphones as well. Hell, I even ordered a Draug for my Hd800 about 4 years ago that I have exclusively used with the Audeze series headphones instead, ever since (thanks to a pair of HD800 to Audeze headphone--or head-throne--adapters). because the HD800 itself has hardly seen any head time in those 4 years.  Again, not meaning to get you to spend more money than you're willing to, but I thought I should throw that out there just in case the idea of listening to your Susvara with the Vykari occasionally is something that you might find to be tempting enough sometimes.


Haha... you talked me into it.   I just sent an inquiry email and will see how it goes...


----------



## donato

ThanatosVI said:


> yeah interconnects really seem a custom thing. And the double shielded ones are very labour intensive.
> 
> Anyways, after seeing your post I inquired about those custom options, and even asked about Vykari type interconnects.
> Maybe this will get a whole lot more expensive now
> ...



Haha, see I guess I'm bad for your wallet too!!


----------



## lycos (Jan 9, 2021)

Shout out to Trevor @TigzStudio  for making excellent quality cables. He also has upgraded one of my cables and express posted it at his expense to make sure I receive them asap. Such an excellent service!!

I received Solvine 3 for my Elegia and Drausk for my HD800s that were purchased during last Black Friday. Sadly, my photos cannot capture how beautiful and soft they are in real life.




Drausk is a pure OCC copper with 17.7awg per polarity. It is definitely an improvement over stock Sennheiser cable and Moon Audio Black Dragon that I also owned. Black Dragon offers better clarity over stock cable – but at the expense of bump in lower treble. For a bright headphone like HD800s this is not really desirable. Drausk remarkably offers even better transparency over Black Dragon without affecting tonality.

Also, even Drausk is thicker than Black Dragon (21.5awg), it is a lot more flexible. I put Black Dragon for sale shortly.
Finally, I cannot detect microphonic with Drausk.
My only complaint to myself is I forgot to check if splitter was added on Drausk order – it can look even better with Silver splitter.

Solvine 3 also does wonder to my Elegia. With stock cable, Elegia sounds compressed and veiled. I was disappointed when trying it for first time and almost sell it straight away – but I need a closed back headphone for work so I kept it.
It is well known how bad Focal stock cable is – stiff and microphonic. That’s why I ordered an upgraded cable from Norne Audio and what a good decision it was. Solvine is one of the most beautiful cables I have ever seen and it feels nice too. No microphonic and flexible. Another big plus is it manages to lift the veil in Elegia and make it sounds more enjoyable.

In short, as many of you know, Norne Audio lead time may not be as fast as others. But at the end, the material and handiwork quality makes it worth waiting for.


(4pin XLR to 3.5mm with Drausk cable)


(Drausk, Senn stock, Solvine, Focal stock)


----------



## AudioDuck

lycos said:


> Shout out to Trevor @TigzStudio  for making excellent quality cables. He also has upgraded one of my cables and express posted it at his expense to make sure I receive them asap. Such an excellent service!!
> 
> I received Solvine 3 for my Elegia and Drausk for my HD800s that were purchased during last Black Friday. Sadly, my photos cannot capture how beautiful and soft they are in real life.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing! While I’m a little while away from getting my Drausk that is in order, I can’t wait!

I also greatly appreciate the impressions you included. I’ve used the Black Dragon before (on Focal Elears, with great results), and it is a very nice cable sonically IMHO. Great to hear that the Drausk accomplishes the Black Dragon’s strengths while maintaining clear, smooth treble and overall transparency. 

While the Drausk I’ve ordered will be used with Audeze LCD-XCs, I may plan to get a Drausk for the Elears as well (I originally sold my pair, regretted it, and fortunately found funding for a replacement pair that are currently en route). 😊


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> This thread is really lacking some cable pr0n.  I had promised to post some better pictures of my Vykari, so here are a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long is the speaker tap adapter and how long is the cable in total.

Is there a length that should not be exceeded?

Contemplating my own setup and without moving gear I would need ~3.6m (12ft.)
Or 4m to be really comfy


----------



## donato

ThanatosVI said:


> How long is the speaker tap adapter and how long is the cable in total.
> 
> Is there a length that should not be exceeded?
> 
> ...



In my case, I didn't need very long cables, so i went 5 ft. HP cable and 5 ft. for speaker tap mainly because I get all my HP cables 5ft long.  I probably didn't need quite the full 5 feet for the speaker tap cable since my equipment rack is right next to my desk, but worst case I figured I could always reterminate it as an HP cable in the future.

I can't think of any reason that there would be a max length within any reasonable distance, but ask Trevor to see if he has any thoughts.


----------



## thecrow (Jan 9, 2021)

error post

nothing to see hear


----------



## Velozity

Received my new rope..._er_...Vykari Reference.  I feel like I could lasso a bull with this thing.  Very nice @TigzStudio !


----------



## ThanatosVI

Velozity said:


> Received my new rope..._er_...Vykari Reference.  I feel like I could lasso a bull with this thing.  Very nice @TigzStudio !


Sleeved Version beautiful,  mine should be shipped soon as well


----------



## ksorota

donato said:


> In my case, I didn't need very long cables, so i went 5 ft. HP cable and 5 ft. for speaker tap mainly because I get all my HP cables 5ft long.  I probably didn't need quite the full 5 feet for the speaker tap cable since my equipment rack is right next to my desk, but worst case I figured I could always reterminate it as an HP cable in the future.
> 
> I can't think of any reason that there would be a max length within any reasonable distance, but ask Trevor to see if he has any thoughts.



I just received my re-terminated silverguard S for speaker tap to XLR use and for sake of flexibility kept the full length (6.5') incase I want to have them reterminated back into a headphone cable.  






Velozity said:


> Received my new rope..._er_...Vykari Reference. I feel like I could lasso a bull with this thing. Very nice @TigzStudio !



That is a great looking cable, I have the hardest time trying to decide on the colors to be used.  I generally go back and forth with Trevor a few times before I commit to one!


----------



## runningwitit (Jan 18, 2021)

I just received a replacement cable and needed to sand the corners to make them fit a recessed iem socket.

I'm a little po'ed because I grazed the 2 pin connector and some of the coating is gone with bare metal showing on the ends.

Question?
Does this alter the sound by much, if any at all?

Thanks!!


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

Does anyone know the differences between the Einvaldi and new Vykari? Thanks


----------



## ThanatosVI

NEXTLEVEL5 said:


> Does anyone know the differences between the Einvaldi and new Vykari? Thanks


Vykari is thicker and has more silver.

Also Vykari has a sleeved version, don't know if Einvaldi had that as well


----------



## normie610

I just received my Vykari for Diana V2 and all I can say is WOW!!!! Diana V2’s stock cable is already really really good, I was a bit worried whether Vykari can match or even surpass the stock cable. However, when I plugged in the Vykari, instantly the soundstage becomes a lot more expansive, vocals are more forward, and there’s this reverb that I haven’t heard before with the stock cable! Not to mention the improved instrument placement and separation. This really is the best cable I’ve ever heard! I’m so glad I ordered Vykari.

I also have the Vykari XLR interconnect, but I haven’t been able to try it out, since I’m still waiting for my amp to arrive. Trevor has created one hell of a cable with Vykari


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

Any pics to share?


----------



## normie610

NEXTLEVEL5 said:


> Any pics to share?



Sorry it’s still a crappy photo:


----------



## elira

I received my Drausks this week, I ordered them on Black Friday, very nice construction, super thick but flexible, I really like them.


----------



## ThanatosVI

elira said:


> I received my Drausks this week, I ordered them on Black Friday, very nice construction, super thick but flexible, I really like them.


Pictures are always weöcome


----------



## elira

One of my 3 cables


----------



## Thenewguy007

So people are starting to get their Black Friday orders coming in?


----------



## AudioDuck

elira said:


> One of my 3 cables


Cool- looks awesome! Would love your impressions on the Drausk sound when appropriate. 😊


----------



## AudioDuck

Thenewguy007 said:


> So people are starting to get their Black Friday orders coming in?


I have been in touch with Trevor about a more recent order, and he noted the Black Friday backlog would be completed this week...


----------



## thecrow

AudioDuck said:


> I have been in touch with Trevor about a more recent order, and he noted the Black Friday backlog would be completed this week...


And then the cyber monday backlog ??

(just kidding)


----------



## ThanatosVI

thecrow said:


> And then the cyber monday backlog ??
> 
> (just kidding)


And after that the pre christmas backlog. 
Trevor told me that during black friday all of his Silvergarde S4 wire Was sold out and now Vykari is sold out (silvergarde came back in few weeks ago)

So his Business was definitely booming in the last couple of months.


----------



## kefs

When i had my Silver Draug made (15ft), it took a whole roll of 100 metres plus a bit !!!!!!


----------



## KG Jag

Trevor appears to be ahead of filling Black Friday and beyond orders when compared to the last several years.  My Black Friday ordered cable is scheduled for a Monday delivery.


----------



## sahmen

KG Jag said:


> Trevor appears to be ahead of filling Black Friday and beyond orders when compared to the last several years.  My Black Friday ordered cable is scheduled for a Monday delivery.



Good to know. I have been having a harder than usual time getting him to respond to my e-mails of late.


----------



## thecrow

I just saw this - This has nothing to do with me but just letting you know if interested:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-...ic-rhodium-plated-1-4-mini-xlr-audeze.953157/


----------



## InstantSilence

Has anyone had the Drausk latest iteration, in comparison to the artic cable cupprum or similar? 

Is the Drausk good at smoothing out treble and mids?


----------



## AudioDuck

InstantSilence said:


> Has anyone had the Drausk latest iteration, in comparison to the artic cable cupprum or similar?
> 
> Is the Drausk good at smoothing out treble and mids?


I have one arriving soon, and will share impressions once it arrives and I get some time with it. There are others who have received units already, though!


----------



## cangle

Hi all, just found this thread as I'm considering a Drausk for my HD800S which arrived today. I like the stock cable but I would like one with a 4 pin xlr connection. At first I was considering just getting a 4.4 to xlr adapter but the nicer adapters I saw came close to the price of a new cable.

I have another Norne cable, the silvergarde s3-c, which I received about a month ago. Unfortunately it's been sitting as I'm awaiting a new balanced amplifier. However here's a picture of that cable:


I don't have sound impressions but the build is excellent. It's flexible, soft, and feels very premium. The mini xlr connectors are a little stiff but they do have a more solid connection to my LCD-4z then the stock connectors do.


----------



## ksorota

.  

The proper way to fix SMC connectors!


----------



## InstantSilence

ksorota said:


> .
> 
> The proper way to fix SMC connectors!


Cans look gorgeous. What is it?


----------



## ksorota (Feb 4, 2021)

InstantSilence said:


> Cans look gorgeous. What is it?



LFF Code LEX (HE5LE) transplanted into some NOS HE5 wood cups and a new from Hifiman headband, then hardwired with Norne Draug 3!

My next transplant is going to be a 4 screw HE6 into another set of wood rings i picked up with a Norne Drausk (or silvergarde S4) hardwired...photos at some point.


----------



## ThanatosVI

ksorota said:


> LFF Code LEX (HE5LE) transplanted into some NOS HE5 wood cups and a new from Hifiman headband, then hardwired with Norne Draug 3!
> 
> My next transplant is going to be a 4 screw HE6 into another set of wood rings i picked up with a Norne Drausk (or silvergarde S4) hardwired...photos at some point.


This sounds promising


----------



## AudioDuck

AudioDuck said:


> I have one arriving soon, and will share impressions once it arrives and I get some time with it. There are others who have received units already, though!


Well, the Drausk arrived! About 25 hours of burn-in completed with them (I’m going to put 50 hours on them) so far. I am SO happy with them!

I thought I’d share some listening notes I sent a friend who also has a pair of Audezes (LCD-Xs).

*All very, very positive listening impressions:*

It’s like the cable “unshackled the potential” of my LCD-XCs and really let the Gungnir shine as a source (amp: Violectric V200).
The sound is much more organic, especially the midrange. I haven’t tried the worst recordings I own yet, but harshness seems to be a thing of the past. That said, there can be “bite” and plenty of “punch” when needed. Examples: Diana Krall, Daft Punk.
Bass seems to have gained half an octave. Example: Thievery Corporation, “Sounds from the Thievery Hi-Fi”.
Detail levels are phenomenal, but without requiring you to focus on them. This prevails across a number of tracks I’ve listened to, but Sza’s “The Weekend” is a fair example (_*that bass!*_).
Timing is incredible- when beats stop/start, there is NO delay/overhang unless intended. Example: Radiohead’s “Amnesiac” album.
*Another track example:* A couple of nights ago (pre-Drausk) I played an Adele track (“Daydreamer”) and was happy how the shift to a Violectric amp (from an SPL Auditor) had given my ears a more natural presentation of her voice, even with the 50s-style miking/mixing. Then, after installing the Drausk, the change was now complete: Her voice sounds natural, fluid, and simply lovely. 

*Overall thoughts:*
It’s as if the interface between the amp/source and the LCD-XCs was opened up completely or removed. I don’t just like my head-fi setup now, instead I LOVE it. I’m honestly somewhat gobsmacked that the difference is that large.

But then I hold up the _puny_ stock cable next to the copper *rope* called Drausk... Heh. But fear not, the Drausk is incredibly flexible, comfortable to handle, and absolutely non-microphonic. The connectors are an excellent fit, nice and snug. Build quality is simply off the charts! Build time was about four-five weeks, but of course worth the wait.

Added bonus: I feel like a wannabe gangsta with my audio jewelry draped on me. 😁

And yes, it’s a *clear* Drausk! I got lucky with an early order, but Trevor will intro these properly soon.

Last but not least, Trevor is indeed both the gentleman and artisan he is reputed to be! I am thrilled and the Drausk is more than worth every penny. I’d even posit it is _excellent value_ for a near-flagship headphone like the Audeze LCD-XCs.

Happy to answer any questions- now, which album did I want to listen to next?


----------



## Roasty

Just a few pics of the Silvergarde S4 which I just received. Rhodium plugs on both ends. Will likely pair this with the Stellia. As usual, lovely workmanship by Trevor. Such a light and flexible cable. Well worth the wait!


----------



## ThanatosVI

Roasty said:


> Just a few pics of the Silvergarde S4 which I just received. Rhodium plugs on both ends. Will likely pair this with the Stellia. As usual, lovely workmanship by Trevor. Such a light and flexible cable. Well worth the wait!


Can't wait for my S4 8-wire, which should be finished early this week.

Such beautiful cables!


----------



## ksorota

AudioDuck said:


> Well, the Drausk arrived! About 25 hours of burn-in completed with them (I’m going to put 50 hours on them) so far. I am SO happy with them!
> 
> I thought I’d share some listening notes I sent a friend who also has a pair of Audezes (LCD-Xs).
> 
> ...


That is a seriously good looking Drausk (Clear FTW)


----------



## ksorota

ThanatosVI said:


> Can't wait for my S4 8-wire, which should be finished early this week.
> 
> Such beautiful cables!


I just received the same cable last week and it is easily a top tier cable.  Perfect amount of heft and flexibility...and oh yeah, it sounds fantastic. Currently wired up for HD650...but I am going to be converting it for use with another headphone in the near future!


----------



## ThanatosVI

ksorota said:


> I just received the same cable last week and it is easily a top tier cable.  Perfect amount of heft and flexibility...and oh yeah, it sounds fantastic. Currently wired up for HD650...but I am going to be converting it for use with another headphone in the near future!


That makes the cable like 3-4x as expensive as the headphone 

Is it the only headphone you use it for?


----------



## thecrow

Roasty said:


> Just a few pics of the Silvergarde S4 which I just received. Rhodium plugs on both ends. Will likely pair this with the Stellia. As usual, lovely workmanship by Trevor. Such a light and flexible cable. Well worth the wait!


if for susvara please report back with impressions


----------



## ksorota

ThanatosVI said:


> That makes the cable like 3-4x as expensive as the headphone
> 
> Is it the only headphone you use it for?


For now, yes, I am only using it with the Senns.  I am going to reterminate for 3.5 or mini xlr at some point in the near future once I can get my headphones sorted out.  

One problem I run into when ordering Norne cables is that sometimes I swap to a different headphone by the time the cable gets finished up.  I am finally in a long term ownership position with some Hifimans, and next I am looking at some PM2's to start working on.  My Drausk was coming without final terminations...It was meant for hardwire work onto a set of HE6, but I am now not sure where its going to end up!


----------



## ThanatosVI

ksorota said:


> For now, yes, I am only using it with the Senns.  I am going to reterminate for 3.5 or mini xlr at some point in the near future once I can get my headphones sorted out.
> 
> One problem I run into when ordering Norne cables is that sometimes I swap to a different headphone by the time the cable gets finished up.  I am finally in a long term ownership position with some Hifimans, and next I am looking at some PM2's to start working on.  My Drausk was coming without final terminations...It was meant for hardwire work onto a set of HE6, but I am now not sure where its going to end up!


In that case I recommend to termimate it to mini-xlr (Audeze,  ZSM, Meze standard) and fitting headthrone Adapters to whatever headphone you need.

Way cheaper and you can use all your cables with all headphones.

Several S4 8-wire cables cost a Fortune, a headthrone adapter is quite cheap.


----------



## ksorota

ThanatosVI said:


> In that case I recommend to termimate it to mini-xlr (Audeze,  ZSM, Meze standard) and fitting headthrone Adapters to whatever headphone you need.
> 
> Way cheaper and you can use all your cables with all headphones.
> 
> Several S4 8-wire cables cost a Fortune, a headthrone adapter is quite cheap.



Thats a good suggestion.  Although I do not love using those little mini adapters

I was thinking of picking up the ZMF custom connectors since I really like the colorway if Zach will sell them to me.  I do not anticipate ever owning more than one S4 and re-terminations are such an easy process to do at home that I tend to have a few ready to go (such as a set of 2.5 and 3.5s)


----------



## Wes S

ksorota said:


> .
> 
> The proper way to fix SMC connectors!


Cool project you got there Keith!  The man never sleeps. . .


----------



## ksorota

Wes S said:


> Cool project you got there Keith!  The man never sleeps. . .



I need to keep busy so I avoid wanting to buy more gear


----------



## donato

ThanatosVI said:


> In that case I recommend to termimate it to mini-xlr (Audeze,  ZSM, Meze standard) and fitting headthrone Adapters to whatever headphone you need.
> 
> Way cheaper and you can use all your cables with all headphones.
> 
> Several S4 8-wire cables cost a Fortune, a headthrone adapter is quite cheap.



I forgot to order some of these from Trevor with my last order.  Would be convenient for sure.  But I do wonder about how much the adapters degrade SQ, esp. if you're using Silvergarde.  Any idea what kind of cable he uses inside of the adapters?


----------



## ksorota

donato said:


> I forgot to order some of these from Trevor with my last order.  Would be convenient for sure.  But I do wonder about how much the adapters degrade SQ, esp. if you're using Silvergarde.  Any idea what kind of cable he uses inside of the adapters?


Trevor will use whichever wire you would prefer...of course, price will be adjusted accordingly!  Easiest to set those purchases up through email.


----------



## donato

ksorota said:


> Trevor will use whichever wire you would prefer...of course, price will be adjusted accordingly!  Easiest to set those purchases up through email.



Yeah, i only place my orders with him via e-mail (which is what I would recommend for everyone anyway).  I do have an S3 Solv XLR-1/4" adapter I had him make me awhile back that gets good use.


----------



## AudioDuck

ksorota said:


> That is a seriously good looking Drausk (Clear FTW)


Thanks- yes, have them fully burned in now and could not be happier with the sound, looks, flexibility, and feel. And, of course, ZERO microphonics. Drausk is simply an amazing cable in its class.


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> I forgot to order some of these from Trevor with my last order.  Would be convenient for sure.  But I do wonder about how much the adapters degrade SQ, esp. if you're using Silvergarde.  Any idea what kind of cable he uses inside of the adapters?


He uses the wire you request, so in my case Silvergarde S4 8-wire (basically the same as either side has after the split on the main cable)

Trevor always recommends to get them matching to your main cable.


----------



## JLoud

Trevor has made several adapters for me. He recommended getting silver as they are the most transparent. I use them with silver and copper cables with no noticeable effect on sound quality.


----------



## donato

ThanatosVI said:


> He uses the wire you request, so in my case Silvergarde S4 8-wire (basically the same as either side has after the split on the main cable)
> 
> Trevor always recommends to get them matching to your main cable.



Well, I definitely can't wait until you get your 8-wire and tell us how it sounds. Of course, my wallet is already nervous...


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> Well, I definitely can't wait until you get your 8-wire and tell us how it sounds. Of course, my wallet is already nervous...


Yeah it better be nervous xD
The price increase to All other cables in trevors limeup is significant.

However I really think it will be worth it. 

I ordered it with adapters for the Solitaire P, the first ones he ever did for the T+A headphone. 
Hope that they will fit in that recessed socket.


----------



## LoryWiv

donato said:


> I forgot to order some of these from Trevor with my last order.  Would be convenient for sure.  But I do wonder about how much the adapters degrade SQ, esp. if you're using Silvergarde.  Any idea what kind of cable he uses inside of the adapters?


Trevor made an adapter for my XLR terminated S3 that perfectly matches the cable (aesthetics and wire), and when I use it with 1/4 inch jack I can't determine any drop in sound quality.


----------



## donato

LoryWiv said:


> Trevor made an adapter for my XLR terminated S3 that perfectly matches the cable (aesthetics and wire), and when I use it with 1/4 inch jack I can't determine any drop in sound quality.



Yeah, I think that's basically the exact same S3 Solv adapter I have (going into my Pass HPA-1 below, but not connected to any HP).  He also made that one to match the S3 cable I had for my LCD-4/ZMF cans.


----------



## InstantSilence

What is the most treble and upper mid reducing,smoothig Norne cable?


----------



## Pastwa

Just to say big thanks to Trevor, for my new S4!

The sound is improving with every hour (15hrs so far). I must admit, proper gauge silver makes a massive difference, unlike typical cheap constructions (>24AWG), far from it, actually being much more musical than my stock copper cable, which was already very good (the balanced one).


----------



## ksorota

Wes S said:


> Cool project you got there Keith!  The man never sleeps. . .



Next project 🎶


----------



## misternoe

I've been considering investing in a cable from Norne for my Aryas. Was curious to hear from Norne owners that have owned copper and silver + copper hybrids. Copper is typically recommended for Aryas since they can be on the bright side. I'm considering the copper Draug 3 or the beefier Drausk, but am very curious about a hybrid option.


----------



## JLoud

I have copper, silver, and hybrid from Norne. The hybrid is the brightest. Copper emphasize the bass slightly while silver is the most neutral.


----------



## ThanatosVI

JLoud said:


> I have copper, silver, and hybrid from Norne. The hybrid is the brightest. Copper emphasize the bass slightly while silver is the most neutral.


Can you name the exact cables?
I don't think that Norne hybrids are generally the brightest in the lineup


----------



## JLoud

Silvergarde S3, Draug 3, and Draug 3SC.


----------



## JLoud

The Silvergarde are not bright at all. Very neutral.


----------



## InstantSilence

JLoud said:


> I have copper, silver, and hybrid from Norne. The hybrid is the brightest. Copper emphasize the bass slightly while silver is the most neutral.


Do you find the coppers from Norne to smooth the highs a little too?


----------



## JLoud

InstantSilence said:


> Do you find the coppers from Norne to smooth the highs a little too?


Yes. They tamed the treble on my TC compared to stock cable. I don’t find the TC bright but it did overshadow the mids. The Silvergarde balanced things out. The Draug 3 brought the treble down a little more.


----------



## AudioDuck

InstantSilence said:


> Do you find the coppers from Norne to smooth the highs a little too?


Most definitely! The Drausk smooths out excessive highs for most recordings in my setup, only leaving the brightest recordings a bit hard to listen to (with a Violectric V200 amp).


----------



## sahmen

I am still trying to figure out what the performance gap between these are :

1. 4wire Silvergarde s4 vs Vykari
2. 4 wire Silvergarde S4 vs 8-wire Silvergarde S4

and if anyone has tried both :

3. Vykari vs 8-wire Silvergarde S4

Reason : Trying to determine the appropriate upgrade path from the 4-wire Silvergarde s4 (which I own).

For use with HFM Susvara and Audeze LCD-4

Thanks.


----------



## ksorota

sahmen said:


> I am still trying to figure out what the performance gap between these are :
> 
> 1. 4wire Silvergarde s4 vs Vykari
> 2. 4 wire Silvergarde S4 vs 8-wire Silvergarde S4
> ...



I cannot give you a comparison from experience, but in a past conversation, Trevor stated the 8wire s4 was still his flagship.


----------



## ksorota

I have also heard rumors that he can make a 12wire S4🙀


----------



## AudioDuck

ksorota said:


> I have also heard rumors that he can make a 12wire S4🙀


And maybe a 24-wire Drausk?! 🤪


----------



## nwavesailor (Feb 11, 2021)

Lets not forget the much anticipated 48 wire Vykari........... 

I'm sureTrevor knows we are just trying to lighten things up after 11 months of Corona / Covid! I am a HUGE Norne fan!


----------



## spw1880

A 12 wire s4 and 24 wire vykari? Is this for real?

I have to email trevor it seems😄


----------



## JLoud

The 24 wire comes with a wire wheel to support it’s weight. You attach it to the ceiling.


----------



## jaboki

ksorota said:


> I cannot give you a comparison from experience, but in a past conversation, Trevor stated the 8wire s4 was still his flagship.


Last I spoke with him he mentioned the same:
S4-8 > Vykari > S4 > Drausk


----------



## spw1880

jaboki said:


> Last I spoke with him he mentioned the same:
> S4-8 > Vykari > S4 > Drausk


 An all silver vykari maybe a secret flagship to come .🙂 fingers crossed


----------



## ThanatosVI

spw1880 said:


> An all silver vykari maybe a secret flagship to come .🙂 fingers crossed


Basically the 8 wire Silvergarde S4 is even more than an all silver Vykari.
As in, it uses more silver than the Vykari copper and silver combined.
Geometry is also different tho

Considering that all the new cables were released last Black friday, I don't Think that any new flagship will come any time soon


----------



## ctaxxxx

JLoud said:


> I have copper, silver, and hybrid from Norne. The hybrid is the brightest. Copper emphasize the bass slightly while silver is the most neutral.





JLoud said:


> Silvergarde S3, Draug 3, and Draug 3SC.



This is interesting. I'm in the same boat - deciding a cable for the Arya's.

Do you find them equally resolving? I personally don't find the Arya's bright, but assumed all Silver would be the best option for maximum detail.

If the hybrids are bright though, do they still add heft in the bass due to the copper?


----------



## JLoud

I went with silver for my LCD4 and Abyss TC. Trevor recommended the Silvergarde as the most resolving. That was about a year ago. He has some new models out now but I think all silver is the most resolving and neutral.


----------



## Viper Necklampy (Feb 13, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> Basically the 8 wire Silvergarde S4 is even more than an all silver Vykari.
> As in, it uses more silver than the Vykari copper and silver combined.
> Geometry is also different tho
> 
> Considering that all the new cables were released last Black friday, I don't Think that any new flagship will come any time soon


W-hat is happening? Tought S4 4-wire was just the best silver and super thick for headphones at 4x19awg, but 8-wire as also Trevor says, sounds better on easier to drive headphones than Susvara/AB-1266, like He1000 and such..?


----------



## ThanatosVI

Viper Necklampy said:


> W-hat is happening? Tought S4 4-wire was just the best silver and super thick for headphones at 4x19awg, but 8-wire as also Trevor says, sounds better on easier to drive headphones than Susvara/AB-1266, like He1000 and such..?


Well the S4 is reasonably thick at 19awg.
However there are still gainz to be made and the S4 8-wire boasts beastly 16.8awg (so essentially it's twice as thick)

And yes the 8-wire Version also sounds better on easier to drive headphones.


----------



## Viper Necklampy (Feb 13, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> Well the S4 is reasonably thick at 19awg.
> However there are still gainz to be made and the S4 8-wire boasts beastly 16.8awg (so essentially it's twice as thick)
> 
> And yes the 8-wire Version also sounds better on easier to drive headphones.


Thanks, gonna ask Trevor then, i'm no expert but would think it sound better because of double internal wiring = more control of frequencies or such.
Hope it doesn't weight a ton and wouldn't cost almost double for like 4 feet


----------



## normie610

ThanatosVI said:


> Well the S4 is reasonably thick at 19awg.
> However there are still gainz to be made and the S4 8-wire boasts beastly 16.8awg (so essentially it's twice as thick)
> 
> And yes the 8-wire Version also sounds better on easier to drive headphones.



Are you also using the 8-wire with Solitaire?


----------



## ThanatosVI (Feb 13, 2021)

Viper Necklampy said:


> Thanks, gonna ask Trevor than, i'm no expert but would think it sound better because of double internal wiring = more control of frequencies or such.
> Hope it doesn't weight a ton and wouldn't cost almost double for like 4 feet


I'm no cable maker, but laws of physics state less voltage loss over large gauges, which probably is the reason for a better sound.

In audio terms you can expect a more full bodied sound with more weight to each tone.
Bass authority is also improved.

It weighs a lot for a cable, after all there is quite some metal used here.
And it also costs slightly more than twice of a regular Silvergarde S4 (it uses exactly twice the material and has a more complex manufacturing process, so to me the pricing makes sense)



normie610 said:


> Are you also using the 8-wire with Solitaire?


I will, hopefully.
Truth be told, Trevor has still to ship my Silvergarde S4 8-wire. I'm waiting extraordinarily long by now.
You know trevor, he gives a lot of due dates that he doesn't manage to Hold, and my current due date is that he will drop them off on monday.

I ordered it with mini XLR for my Empyrean and on top ordered matching S4 8-wire adapters to the Solitaire P.
However Trevor never did cables for the Solitaire P before and doesn't own the headphone himself. Given that the connector is far recessed into the earcup it might not fit in the end, hopefully it still does.


----------



## normie610

ThanatosVI said:


> I will, hopefully.
> Truth be told, Trevor has still to ship my Silvergarde S4 8-wire. I'm waiting extraordinarily long by now.
> You know trevor, he gives a lot of due dates that he doesn't manage to Hold, and my current due date is that he will drop them off on monday.
> 
> ...



Yes I know it all too well  I hope the adapter to Solitaire works!


----------



## ThanatosVI

normie610 said:


> Yes I know it all too well  I hope the adapter to Solitaire works!


Yeah me too, needless to say I will report back in here. However Trevor is a real Gentleman,  so even if it doesn't work we got it all sorted.

Hope is high that it will soon arrive here.
After that he will still manufacture my interconnects,  here I am still contemplating if I should upgrade from Silvergarde S4 to Vykari


----------



## normie610

ThanatosVI said:


> Yeah me too, needless to say I will report back in here. However Trevor is a real Gentleman,  so even if it doesn't work we got it all sorted.
> 
> Hope is high that it will soon arrive here.
> After that he will still manufacture my interconnects,  here I am still contemplating if I should upgrade from Silvergarde S4 to Vykari



I have the Vykari interconnects, but those are my only ICs so I can’t really compare the sonic qualities with others. But from a pure wire gauge perspective, Vykari is larger than the 4-wire S4 (I’m assuming you’re getting the 4-wire S4 for ICs), so like you said, it can give a fuller sound due to its size.


----------



## ThanatosVI

normie610 said:


> I have the Vykari interconnects, but those are my only ICs so I can’t really compare the sonic qualities with others. But from a pure wire gauge perspective, Vykari is larger than the 4-wire S4 (I’m assuming you’re getting the 4-wire S4 for ICs), so like you said, it can give a fuller sound due to its size.


Yeah that's what I expect to gain.
In the end I will likely upgrade to ease the mind, if I don't I will always wonder if I would have prefered the Vykari. 

And Vykari isn't that much more expensive than regular S4.

Do you have pictures of your interconnects?


----------



## donato

I'd be interested to see a picture of the Vikari interconnects too.  I almost ordered an 8-wire S4 interconnect but rethought it because it just seemed like overkill for a line level connection, but yes, Vikari isn't that much more so...


----------



## ThanatosVI (Feb 13, 2021)

normie610 said:


> I have the Vykari interconnects, but those are my only ICs so I can’t really compare the sonic qualities with others. But from a pure wire gauge perspective, Vykari is larger than the 4-wire S4 (I’m assuming you’re getting the 4-wire S4 for ICs), so like you said, it can give a fuller sound due to its size.


Just noticed from your signature that you also ordered a regular 19awg Silvergarde S4 for your IEMs
That one should also arrive for my Shure Se846.

Interesting to see so many others with those special requests


----------



## donato

ThanatosVI said:


> Just noticed from your signature that you also ordered a regular 19awg Silvergarde S4 for your IEMs
> That one should also arrive for my Shure Se846.
> 
> Interesting to see so many others with those special requests



Yeah that is interesting.  I ended up ordering a Kyvern (24awg silver litz) for my Audeze LCD-i4 based on Trevor's recommendation.


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> Yeah that is interesting.  I ended up ordering a Kyvern (24awg silver litz) for my Audeze LCD-i4 based on Trevor's recommendation.


My initial order was so much smaller, since I didn't know about the possibility of all those special requests.

At First I also ordered the Kyvern. As well as regular 21awg fusion interconnects.
Then I saw your S4 interconnects posted here and contacted Trevor again, since he initially only told me about 21awg fusion and pure silver interconnects. 

This reminded him of some special orders like Silvergarde S4 IEM cables and interconnects like S4 and Vykari.
Needless to say I went sort of crazy afterwards... but in return I have stuff that is among the very best money can buy


----------



## donato

ThanatosVI said:


> My initial order was so much smaller, since I didn't know about the possibility of all those special requests.
> 
> At First I also ordered the Kyvern. As well as regular 21awg fusion interconnects.
> Then I saw your S4 interconnects posted here and contacted Trevor again, since he initially only told me about 21awg fusion and pure silver interconnects.
> ...



Lol, yes, i'm glad to help you lighten your wallet too  

For my LCD-i4, it was just more of an experiment anyhoo.  I've only used cipher cable with LCD-i4, but am curious to try out on my desktop setup.  I don't realistically expect I'll give the LCD-i4 a a lot of ear time, but who knows.

But depending on what you have to say about the 8-wire...that may end up lightening my wallet...


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> Lol, yes, i'm glad to help you lighten your wallet too
> 
> For my LCD-i4, it was just more of an experiment anyhoo.  I've only used cipher cable with LCD-i4, but am curious to try out on my desktop setup.  I don't realistically expect I'll give the LCD-i4 a a lot of ear time, but who knows.
> 
> But depending on what you have to say about the 8-wire...that may end up lightening my wallet...


We have such "good" influence in each other. 
Of course I will Post my impressions


----------



## sahmen

Viper Necklampy said:


> but 8-wire as also Trevor says, sounds better on easier to drive headphones than Susvara/AB-1266, like He1000 and such..?





ThanatosVI said:


> And yes the 8-wire Version also sounds better on easier to drive headphones.



Okay, so does the 8-wire S4 version sound "worse," e.g. worse than the 4-wire S4, if one is going to use if for hard to drive cans?

I've been thinking of upgrading from the S4 to the 8-wire S4, but I intend to use the 8-wire mostly with the Susvara and the LCD-4, both of which are two types of "hard-to-drive."  So what does it mean, I should just stick with my 4-wire S4 and ditch the idea of upgrading altogether, or what?


----------



## ThanatosVI

sahmen said:


> Okay, so does the 8-wire S4 version sound "worse," e.g. worse than the 4-wire S4, if one is going to use if for hard to drive cans?
> 
> I've been thinking of upgrading from the S4 to the 8-wire S4, but I intend to use the 8-wire mostly with the Susvara and the LCD-4, both of which are two types of "hard-to-drive."  So what does it mean, I should just stick with my 4-wire S4 and ditch the idea of upgrading altogether, or what?


No it definitely does not sound worse on hard to drive cans.

As I interpreted his question it was wether the 8 wire only gives benefits to hard to drive headphones or also to easy to drive headphones. 

It certainly gives benefits to both!
With those cans you will certainly hear improvements when going for the 8 wire.
The question is wether the improvement is Big enough for you to justify double the price,  especially since you already have a regular S4


----------



## normie610

ThanatosVI said:


> Do you have pictures of your interconnects?



The Vykari interconnects are sleeved and shielded, as always, you can choose the color. I also attached the picture of S4 IEM cable he made for my Erlkonig


----------



## ThanatosVI

normie610 said:


> The Vykari interconnects are sleeved and shielded, as always, you can choose the color. I also attached the picture of S4 IEM cable he made for my Erlkonig


We chose the exact same color on the interconnects. So this will basically be how one of mine will look like.
Those are the double shielded variants I suppose.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## normie610

ThanatosVI said:


> We chose the exact same color on the interconnects. So this will basically be how one of mine will look like.
> Those are the double shielded variants I suppose.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Yes they’re double shielded. A bit OOT, but I just realized that seeing the picture of my IEM setup, it costs almost $9k, and yet the sound can never match my desktop setup which costs less


----------



## ThanatosVI

normie610 said:


> Yes they’re double shielded. A bit OOT, but I just realized that seeing the picture of my IEM setup, it costs almost $9k, and yet the sound can never match my desktop setup which costs less


I am not well aware of Mobile devices. Wouldn't have guessed from the picture.
For my sanity it helped a lot to have stopped counting After it was worth more than my car...


----------



## gnahra

@normie610 8-wire or bust!  i know you appreciate this....


----------



## normie610

ThanatosVI said:


> I am not well aware of Mobile devices. Wouldn't have guessed from the picture.
> For my sanity it helped a lot to have stopped counting After it was worth more than my car...



+1


----------



## normie610

gnahra said:


> @normie610 8-wire or bust!  i know you appreciate this....



That sexy beast!!


----------



## gnahra

normie610 said:


> That sexy beast!!


you can speak from direct experience my friend!


----------



## Stu Paddasso

normie610 said:


> The Vykari interconnects are sleeved and shielded, as always, you can choose the color. I also attached the picture of S4 IEM cable he made for my Erlkonig


Are you experiencing any micro-phonics with S4 iem cable?


----------



## normie610

gnahra said:


> you can speak from direct experience my friend!



Absolutely buddy!


----------



## normie610

Stu Paddasso said:


> Are you experiencing any micro-phonics with S4 iem cable?



It is slightly more microphonic than the ones with TPU jacket. Since I’m always stationary when listening to IEMs, it’s not a real issue for me.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

normie610 said:


> It is slightly more microphonic than the ones with TPU jacket. Since I’m always stationary when listening to IEMs, it’s not a real issue for me.


Thank you, I move around when listening and micro-phonics drive me nuts(short drive) so I won't put S-4 on my wish list.


----------



## Viper Necklampy

gnahra said:


> @normie610 8-wire or bust!  i know you appreciate this....


OMG i could eat it by how great it looks :F


----------



## spw1880

gnahra said:


> @normie610 8-wire or bust!  i know you appreciate this....


Is that 8 wire silvergarde clear?


----------



## ksorota

Getting dangerously close to fanboi status 🤪


----------



## ThanatosVI

ksorota said:


> Getting dangerously close to fanboi status 🤪


Beautiful


----------



## Stu Paddasso

ksorota said:


> Getting dangerously close to fanboi status 🤪


don't be cruel! name them


----------



## JLoud

ksorota said:


> Getting dangerously close to fanboi status 🤪


You have inspired me to get all my Norne cables together for a photo shoot. Stay tuned.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

JLoud said:


> You have inspired me to get all my Norne cables together for a photo shoot. Stay tuned.
> 
> 
> JLoud said:
> ...


----------



## ksorota (Feb 18, 2021)

ksorota said:


> Getting dangerously close to fanboi status 🤪




Top to Bottom. 

Silverguard S - Speaker taps to XLR adapter

Un-named HD650 Cable scored from Matttcg (hybrid)

Silverguard S4

Draug 3 - Hardwired to Code LEX

Original Draug

Incoming...new Hybrid cable


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Draug 2c, S-3, 21awg Fusion, Silvergarde, Therium 2


----------



## normie610

After around 3 weeks with the Vykari, I tried going back to my stock Diana V2 cable today and it only lasted for 3 minutes. The sound becomes less dynamic and engaging, the notes lose their weight and impact and overall it just sounds more dull. I’m pretty sure that if I’m not comparing the two at the same time, I won’t have any issues with the stock cable as I still think it sounds excellent. But side by side, it doesn’t stand a chance against Vykari. I hope it will have a good synergy with the incoming Susvara. Fingers crossed!


----------



## donato

normie610 said:


> After around 3 weeks with the Vykari, I tried going back to my stock Diana V2 cable today and it only lasted for 3 minutes. The sound becomes less dynamic and engaging, the notes lose their weight and impact and overall it just sounds more dull. I’m pretty sure that if I’m not comparing the two at the same time, I won’t have any issues with the stock cable as I still think it sounds excellent. But side by side, it doesn’t stand a chance against Vykari. I hope it will have a good synergy with the incoming Susvara. Fingers crossed!


Vykari definitely works well with the Susvara!


----------



## 471724

Just a question. Before I put in an order I kind of want to have a rough idea of how long a lead time it will take for a Drausk. After all, I'm not getting any younger. Is it more than 2 months? 3 months or more?


----------



## ksorota (Feb 19, 2021)

quadels said:


> Just a question. Before I put in an order I kind of want to have a rough idea of how long a lead time it will take for a Drausk. After all, I'm not getting any younger. Is it more than 2 months? 3 months or more?



Honestly if you want something quickly you’re going to want to buy second hand and then order from Norne for whichever specific cable you want. I found it works well to order and pay, then reach out via email to begin a line of communication. 

Ir gets Complicated though, Trevor is very passionate and is going to temp you with other things!!!  Thus delaying the process 🤪

That being said…2 months seems reasonable if you pester him enough!


----------



## JLoud

I would say two months is about right. I have ordered 5 or 6 cables from Trevor and 6-8 weeks was average.


----------



## AudioDuck

ksorota said:


> Honestly if you want something quickly you’re going to want to buy second hand and then order from Norne for whichever specific cable you want. I found it works well to order and pay, then reach out via email to begin a line of communication.
> 
> Ir gets Complicated though, Trevor is very passionate and is going to temp you with other things!!!  Thus delaying the process 🤪
> 
> That being said…2 months seems reasonable if you pester him enough!


I would actually narrow down what you want (of his products) vs your budget, then email Trevor (direct, not via the Web form) to discuss which one will work best with your tastes and gear. Agreed on end-to-end process takes about 6+ weeks, but to be fair some other companies that custom-build need the same amount of time. And it was well worth the wait IMHO.


----------



## thecrow

quadels said:


> Just a question. Before I put in an order I kind of want to have a rough idea of how long a lead time it will take for a Drausk. After all, I'm not getting any younger. Is it more than 2 months? 3 months or more?


How long is a piece of string?

Imho it depends on how full Trevor’s load is and what cables he is currently working on

he can give you that info more directly/accurately himself

i believe, from reading this thread, that some black Friday orders only went out a few weeks ago. Again, depends on his work load and the cables that he is building

If you’re lucky (ie your timing is good) it might be just a few weeks

Trevor’s cables are GREAT but there is usually some waiting period attached

and the odd cable pops up in the classifieds from time to time - that’s a reflection of how good the cables are

imho


----------



## Otter7

I didn't see any mention of the relative new Drawsk so I thought I would give my impressions.  I am using it with the Focal Stellia.  Of course it made a huge improvement over the stock cables.  Interestingly it did not change tonal balance or character of the Stellia.  It just made everything better.  Tighter, cleaner bass; better definition and image in the midrange on up.

The one sort of issue I had, was the danger associated with any improvement to your system.  It exposed some weaknesses in the rest of the system I needed to address.  I switched interconnects to improve tonal balance and definition going from Belden 1800F to Mogami 3080.  I also tried Mogami 2534 which while much better than the Belden was not as clean as the 3080.

Then there was the issue of the front end.  I was using a RPi running SqueezeLight filtered through a Schiit Wyrd.  I replaced all that with an Allo USBridge Sig directly into the Yggdrasil.  This provided a small but noticeable improvement across the board: tighter, cleaner bass and better image, depth and separation of instruments.

Overall, I whole heartedly recommend the Drawsk.  I have been a fan of litz cables for many years and it is great to see someone still making them.  For those not familiar with litz, they can be a real PITA to work with.  This makes Trevor's outstanding build quality even more impressive for the price.


----------



## jaboki (Feb 22, 2021)

4 months later, it’s arrived. ZMF 2k vs Norne S4-8.




I'll follow up with impressions after spending some time with it.


----------



## ThanatosVI

jaboki said:


> 4 months later, it’s arrived. ZMF 2k vs Norne S4-8.
> 
> 
> I'll follow up with impressions after spending some time with it.


That S4-8 is gorgeous


----------



## JLoud

And if size really does matter.......


----------



## AudioDuck

Otter7 said:


> I didn't see any mention of the relative new Drawsk so I thought I would give my impressions.  I am using it with the Focal Stellia.  Of course it made a huge improvement over the stock cables.  Interestingly it did not change tonal balance or character of the Stellia.  It just made everything better.  Tighter, cleaner bass; better definition and image in the midrange on up.
> 
> The one sort of issue I had, was the danger associated with any improvement to your system.  It exposed some weaknesses in the rest of the system I needed to address.  I switched interconnects to improve tonal balance and definition going from Belden 1800F to Mogami 3080.  I also tried Mogami 2534 which while much better than the Belden was not as clean as the 3080.
> 
> ...





AudioDuck said:


> Well, the Drausk arrived! About 25 hours of burn-in completed with them (I’m going to put 50 hours on them) so far. I am SO happy with them!
> 
> I thought I’d share some listening notes I sent a friend who also has a pair of Audezes (LCD-Xs).
> 
> ...


@Otter7
You may have missed my impressions above of the Norne Audio Drausk. Glad you like yours too! 😊


----------



## Otter7

AudioDuck said:


> @Otter7
> You may have missed my impressions above of the Norne Audio Drausk. Glad you like yours too! 😊


I guess it would have helped if I spelled it correctly. (Doh!)


----------



## LeMoviedave

Just thought I would throw this out there.  I have a 4ft, sleeved Vykari cable with furutech Rhodium plated mini-xlr headphone connectors and the furutech 4pin XLR.  It is an amazing sounding cable, but a bit heavy for me (my head is very prone to hotspots).  I also have a pair of short mini-XLR to 3.5mm Hifiman adapters also of the Vykari build.  I have been indecisively going back and forth with Trevor (who has been obscenely kind and patient with me), and every time I communicate with him, I change my mind right after words.  So, I thought I would see if anyone here was interested in buying it off me, so poor Trevor doesn't have to deal with my return.  I will offer it for straight cost, which includes the 20% black Friday discount, and I will cover the PP fees and the shipping.  I will sell the cable, and the adapters together or separately.  PM me for specific costs if you are (actually) interested.  These are pictures of the actual cable.


----------



## ThanatosVI

LeMoviedave said:


> Just thought I would throw this out there.  I have a 4ft, sleeved Vykari cable with furutech Rhodium plated mini-xlr headphone connectors and the furutech 4pin XLR.  It is an amazing sounding cable, but a bit heavy for me (my head is very prone to hotspots).  I also have a pair of short mini-XLR to 3.5mm Hifiman adapters also of the Vykari build.  I have been indecisively going back and forth with Trevor (who has been obscenely kind and patient with me), and every time I communicate with him, I change my mind right after words.  So, I thought I would see if anyone here was interested in buying it off me, so poor Trevor doesn't have to deal with my return.  I will offer it for straight cost, which includes the 20% black Friday discount, and I will cover the PP fees and the shipping.  I will sell the cable, and the adapters together or separately.  PM me for specific costs if you are (actually) interested.  These are pictures of the actual cable.


4ft is extremely short 

However, here is your chance to skip the waiting game guys^^


----------



## LeMoviedave

Well, I sit right next to my amp.


----------



## normie610

ThanatosVI said:


> 4ft is extremely short
> 
> However, here is your chance to skip the waiting game guys^^


At least with the adapter it’s a tad longer


----------



## JLoud

It might be short, but it's really thick.


----------



## Clemmaster

It is gorgeous!
Too bad I don't have Audeze/ZMF connectors...


----------



## InstantSilence

Anyone selling an s3 or something for audeze? LOL


----------



## LeMoviedave

InstantSilence said:


> Anyone selling an s3 or something for audeze? LOL


Oh, I see the Vykari isn't good enough for you, huh?


----------



## InstantSilence

LeMoviedave said:


> Oh, I see the Vykari isn't good enough for you, huh?


Haha I'd definitely consider that too. 

I wonder what the sonic differences are between the Vykari and s3/s4. 
Anyone that had both can chime in?


----------



## JLoud (Feb 26, 2021)

Here is my Norne cable collection.


----------



## JLoud

And these are some adapters and an extension cable. The adapters really increase the value proposition of good cables.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

misternoe said:


> I've been considering investing in a cable from Norne for my Aryas. Was curious to hear from Norne owners that have owned copper and silver + copper hybrids. Copper is typically recommended for Aryas since they can be on the bright side. I'm considering the copper Draug 3 or the beefier Drausk, but am very curious about a hybrid option.



I always used the Draug lineup with my HD800, in all of its iterations as well. The Draug adds a degree of warmth, improved timbre (this was the critical improvement for my taste), and added flesh to the images on the stage/studio.


----------



## ThanatosVI

This will be on its way to me soon.
Perfect match for my bronze Empyrean


----------



## jonathan c

The Vykari making itself at home. The Vykari is sonically and visually outstanding. Trevor G at Norne has immense craftsmanship and is very responsive: ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️


----------



## AudioDuck

jonathan c said:


> The Vykari making itself at home. The Vykari is sonically and visually outstanding. Trevor G at Norne has immense craftsmanship and is very responsive: ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️


Nice setup! What is your black-colored headphone amp? Is it another Woo Audio but with different tubes in place?

Enjoy the Vykari!


----------



## pippen99

It is a Woo WA3.


----------



## jonathan c

AudioDuck said:


> Nice setup! What is your black-colored headphone amp? Is it another Woo Audio but with different tubes in place?
> 
> Enjoy the Vykari!


The black one is a WA3. For the time being, the tubes are: GEC CV5008 and Siemens E88CC. The silver one is a WA6. The tubes there are RCA 5U4G and RCA 5692. The WA6 is 1st gen with the 6DE7 sockets. [I wanted to use 6SN7-type tubes with adapters.]


----------



## Stereolab42

I have a bunch of Norne cables I bought 4+ years ago with textile sleeves and wood splitters in various colors, and they all cost between 200-400$. Out of curiosity I checked the website today and it seems like only the Silvergarde is now offered with textile sleeves, and it prices out close to a grand for similar configurations. Am I missing something or is this just the new reality?


----------



## ThanatosVI

Stereolab42 said:


> I have a bunch of Norne cables I bought 4+ years ago with textile sleeves and wood splitters in various colors, and they all cost between 200-400$. Out of curiosity I checked the website today and it seems like only the Silvergarde is now offered with textile sleeves, and it prices out close to a grand for similar configurations. Am I missing something or is this just the new reality?


Norne has more cables than those offered on the website. 

The Vykari can also be ordered as sleeved cable, but is also a flagship. 

Less than a year ago I bought a Skraug, which is a sleeved entry level fusion cable.

If you're interested in sleeved options, it's probably best to send him an email and ask about offers.


----------



## DJJEZ (Mar 15, 2021)

Anyone use a norne cable with their abyss 1266tc? Thinking of a silvergarde S4 or vykari. Please post pics of your cables


----------



## JLoud

I use a Silvergarde S3 with my TC. Nice balanced sound. I find the stock 1266 a little V shaped. I still use both cables, just to change things up. Will post a picture when I get a chance.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Silvergarde S4 IEM custom build incoming:


----------



## maxpudding

I have just received my humble drausk from Trevor; straightaway, I can hear a significant difference compared to my stock ZMF cable. The bass is more pronounced with better detail and clarity when listening to the Verite Closed with the drausk. Trevor is a very gracious guy with god-level craftsmanship. It was well worth the wait for the drausk.


----------



## 471724

maxpudding said:


> I have just received my humble drausk from Trevor; straightaway, I can hear a significant difference compared to my stock ZMF cable. The bass is more pronounced with better detail and clarity when listening to the Verite Closed with the drausk. Trevor is a very gracious guy with god-level craftsmanship. It was well worth the wait for the drausk.



How long a wait time was there?


----------



## LoryWiv

ThanatosVI said:


> Silvergarde S4 IEM custom build incoming:


I have a Silvergarde S3 I am very happy with but admit I am a little jealous happy for you. Do you have any information about how it may improve upon S3 besides guage.?
In any case, that is one handsome cable, I would wear it around my neck with a tuxedo if I had anywhere formal to go.


----------



## ThanatosVI

LoryWiv said:


> I have a Silvergarde S3 I am very happy with but admit I am a little jealous happy for you. Do you have any information about how it may improve upon S3 besides guage.?
> In any case, that is one handsome cable, I would wear it around my neck with a tuxedo if I had anywhere formal to go.


Unfortunately I don't know any Details about the differences to the S3 besides gauge. 

Really curious how it feels when it is here.
4x19awg for an IEM is massive.


----------



## maxpudding

quadels said:


> How long a wait time was there?



In my case there was a problem with the wood splitter, plus the already long wait times due to the black Friday sale, so I had to wait for about 3 months, which I don’t mind really, because the overall quality of the cable is great and Trevor is very kind with giving updates on the progress of the build.


----------



## ThanatosVI (Mar 18, 2021)

A package of happyness delivered this morning.








Both are surprisingly flexible. More flexible than all my stock cables,  which is incredible considering the massive size of both


----------



## ThanatosVI

Look at that connector color matching


----------



## ctop

Beautiful cables!


----------



## Stereolab42

Silvergarde for the Abyss, couldn't resist. My Corpse Cables are great for the price but I wanted something sexier, like my older Norne Audeze and Ether cables. Was able to get this quickly since somebody had cancelled a half-finished order that was exactly the specs I wanted. Got another cable for the Stellia in production.


----------



## sahmen

ThanatosVI said:


> A package of happyness delivered this morning.
> 
> 
> Both are surprisingly flexible. More flexible than all my stock cables,  which is incredible considering the massive size of both


If you have got both the Vykari and the S4 8 wire, then I can't wait for your comparative impressions...

I'm running low on the popcorn already   





I


----------



## thecrow

sahmen said:


> If you have got both the Vykari and the S4 8 wire, then I can't wait for your comparative impressions...
> 
> I'm running low on the popcorn already
> 
> ...


#me_too


----------



## ThanatosVI

sahmen said:


> If you have got both the Vykari and the S4 8 wire, then I can't wait for your comparative impressions...
> 
> I'm running low on the popcorn already
> 
> ...





thecrow said:


> #me_too


Sorry to dissappoint, but my Vykari order took so long that I couldn't resist the urge to upgrade to the S4 8-wire. 
So this is the Vykari replacement. 

Still have Vykari interconnects on order though.


----------



## sahmen

ThanatosVI said:


> Sorry to dissappoint, but my Vykari order took so long that I couldn't resist the urge to upgrade to the S4 8-wire.
> So this is the Vykari replacement.
> 
> Still have Vykari interconnects on order though.


It will still be interesting to know how the S4 8-wire rocks. I also initially had a vykari order in the works which I am upgrading to an S4 8-wire order, depending on availability of course. Your impressions on how your S4 8-wire stacks up against any other Norne cables you have, would still interest be of interest.


----------



## DJJEZ

Anyone know why Trevor never replies? Sent so many various emails and no replies for weeks. Is he just too busy?


----------



## Stu Paddasso

ThanatosVI said:


> Look at that connector color matching


Sweet


----------



## Stu Paddasso

DJJEZ said:


> Anyone know why Trevor never replies? Sent so many various emails and no replies for weeks. Is he just too busy?


That is not uncommon it happens to most of us you just have to keep trying usually just bump your emails


----------



## elira

DJJEZ said:


> Anyone know why Trevor never replies? Sent so many various emails and no replies for weeks. Is he just too busy?


All the emails I sent him a couple of months back were replied within days. Not sure if I'm lucky.


----------



## markel

Be patient. Trevor got delayed getting back to me on a question, but he does respond.


----------



## felix3650

Trevor has his hands full with cable orders and other stuff so be patient guys. If he kept responding to all emails continously he wouldn't be building anything 😝
Once things get in control he usually goes through all emails. That's why he asks for an email bump if you didn't get a reply (the number of bumps within reason ofcourse).


----------



## cangle (Mar 22, 2021)

Got my Norne Drausk cable in the mail today. Ordered at the beginning of February so it took a bit to get here but Trevor let me know he was busy and offered an in stock cable instead so I appreciate the customer support but I just ended up waiting for the drausk. This is 6ft with hd800 connectors in gunmetal with stealth black triangle with raised silver inlay and 4pin xlr connector in gunmetal.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Opinions please, how long should an email to Trevor be? Super short and sweet because he's so busy with little time or more personal because he's a great guy and seems like a people person.   tx


----------



## ksorota

Being personable is the way to go.  

Trevor often surprises me with the amount of thought and time (since he is so busy) he puts into his messages and I like to respond in turn.  Providing as much info I can about how the latest cable is fitting my headphones and how it compares vs. stock or other Norne offerings.  If you are just "bumping" a message then no need to make it too long, but when ordering or looking for recommendations, then its good to provide a more conversational response.


----------



## cangle

ksorota said:


> Being personable is the way to go.
> 
> Trevor often surprises me with the amount of thought and time (since he is so busy) he puts into his messages and I like to respond in turn.  Providing as much info I can about how the latest cable is fitting my headphones and how it compares vs. stock or other Norne offerings.  If you are just "bumping" a message then no need to make it too long, but when ordering or looking for recommendations, then its good to provide a more conversational response.


Definitely agree with this. I was surprised to see him mention his experience with the Celestee and thoughts on the upcoming 8XX. Was fun to hear about this from someone in the industry.

Just be short and to the point and try to be polite even if your cable is taking awhile. He's a busy guy


----------



## Violent_Sneeze (Mar 24, 2021)

To those of you who have any iteration of the Silvergarde for your IEMs; did you notice that you have to play at a lower volume to achieve the same listening level? Like if I normally listen to music on my DAP at 95 volume, will I have to lower the volume to 93 or 92 to achieve the same effect? I'm asking since silver has a lower resistance than copper and everything, if that plays a factor. I'm just hoping this is the case for the 8-wire SX I'm about to order. Thanks


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Violent_Sneeze said:


> To those of you who have any iteration of the Silvergarde for your IEMs; did you notice that you have to play at a lower volume to achieve the same listening level? Like if I normally listen to music on my DAP at 95 volume, will I have to lower the volume to 93 or 92 to achieve the same effect? I'm asking since silver has a lower resistance than copper and everything, if that plays a factor. I'm just hoping this is the case for the 8-wire SX I'm about to order. Thanks


That would depend on your previous cable and how efficient it was. As for the silvergarde it's a TOTL cable!


----------



## ThanatosVI

Violent_Sneeze said:


> To those of you who have any iteration of the Silvergarde for your IEMs; did you notice that you have to play at a lower volume to achieve the same listening level? Like if I normally listen to music on my DAP at 95 volume, will I have to lower the volume to 93 or 92 to achieve the same effect? I'm asking since silver has a lower resistance than copper and everything, if that plays a factor. I'm just hoping this is the case for the 8-wire SX I'm about to order. Thanks


8-wire SX?
That sounds like an interesting cable.

What's the gauge in awg?
Is it sleeved or a clear cable?

Make sure to post pictures please


----------



## Violent_Sneeze (Mar 24, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> 8-wire SX?
> That sounds like an interesting cable.
> 
> What's the gauge in awg?
> ...


It's this one gnahra posted a while back. Trevor says it's 18.9 gauge


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Violent_Sneeze said:


> It's this one gnahra posted a while back. Trevor says it's 18.9 gauge


I'd have to make my ears do a lot of weight lifting to be about to handle that cable


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

Stu Paddasso said:


> I'd have to make my ears do a lot of weight lifting to be about to handle that cable


Lol ya, and I'll be a new breed of audiophile that complains about how heavy the cable is lol


----------



## ThanatosVI

Violent_Sneeze said:


> It's this one gnahra posted a while back. Trevor says it's 18.9 gauge


I'm really interested in how this compares to the Silvergarde S4 19awg IEM Version 

Gotta ask Trevor since I doubt anyone has both of those special request items


----------



## markel

Violent_Sneeze said:


> It's this one gnahra posted a while back. Trevor says it's 18.9 gauge


It's a bit off topic, but does anyone like using cables with this weight for IEM's?  I'm fine using the heavyweight cables with my big headphones, but these days I like a really lightweight non-microphonic cable for IEM's.


----------



## ThanatosVI

markel said:


> It's a bit off topic, but does anyone like using cables with this weight for IEM's?  I'm fine using the heavyweight cables with my big headphones, but these days I like a really lightweight non-microphonic cable for IEM's.


I can only speak for myself, but considering that cables go behind the ears on most modern IEMs I don't really feel any weight. 

I am completely immune to other weight related headphone issues others might have.
700g Audezes are also no problem


----------



## Stu Paddasso

ThanatosVI said:


> I'm really interested in how this compares to the Silvergarde S4 19awg IEM Version
> 
> Gotta ask Trevor since I doubt anyone has both of those special request items


Tell us what Trevor says, I never thought of this comparison but it is very interesting!


----------



## Stu Paddasso

markel said:


> It's a bit off topic, but does anyone like using cables with this weight for IEM's?  I'm fine using the heavyweight cables with my big headphones, but these days I like a really lightweight non-microphonic cable for IEM's.


Generally(not always) thicker cable means better sound but you have to factor in comfort to


----------



## donato (Mar 27, 2021)

My latest Norne delivery...more S4 interconnects.  The RCAs are Furutech Rhodium which is venturing into audio jewelry territory, but they do feel so much more substantial than the TeCu ones I tried before even if they probably aren't any more functional.









Spoiler: Previous Norne pr0n


----------



## markel

Stu Paddasso said:


> Generally(not always) thicker cable means better sound but you have to factor in comfort to


I guess it was a loaded question.  I have some nice thick AOL audio IEM cables  (albeit not from Trevor, so I'm sure they could be better), but the slight benefit in sound doesn't outweigh the hassle factor for IEM's.  I guess same could apply for headphone cables, but I like a nice thick headphone cable to go with my heavyweight Verite Open headphones with the heavy desert ironwood.


----------



## markel

donato said:


> My latest Norne delivery...more S4 interconnects.  The RCAs are Furutech Rhodium which is venturing into audio jewelry territory, but they do feel so much more substantial than the TeCu ones I tried before even if they probably aren't any more functional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look really nice.  Now show us everything hooked up and color coordinated.


----------



## ThanatosVI

donato said:


> My latest Norne delivery...more S4 interconnects.  The RCAs are Furutech Rhodium which is venturing into audio jewelry territory, but they do feel so much more substantial than the TeCu ones I tried before even if they probably aren't any more functional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also prefer the Furutech RCA connectors and ordered my Vykari ICs with Furutech ft-111(r) connectors.
Trying to add an XLR interconnect as well.


----------



## normie610

ThanatosVI said:


> I'm really interested in how this compares to the Silvergarde S4 19awg IEM Version
> 
> Gotta ask Trevor since I doubt anyone has both of those special request items



I have both and they sound very similar. Probably the S4 sounds a tad better at resolution and it’s a bit more analog, but overall there’s not much difference.


----------



## ThanatosVI

normie610 said:


> I have both and they sound very similar. Probably the S4 sounds a tad better at resolution and it’s a bit more analog, but overall there’s not much difference.


Wow thank you for chiming in, really didn't expect someone to have both.

Much appriciated


----------



## normie610

ThanatosVI said:


> Wow thank you for chiming in, really didn't expect someone to have both.
> 
> Much appriciated


No worries! Well pretty much all of my aftermarket cables are from Trevor so I have every iteration of Silvergarde 😅 previously his flagship was called Therium, I don’t know whether he still has it. I can also recommend his copper & silver fusion IEM cable, they sound fantastic, a perfect balance between resolution and warmth.


----------



## LoryWiv

normie610 said:


> No worries! Well pretty much all of my aftermarket cables are from Trevor so *I have every iteration of Silvergarde* 😅 previously his flagship was called Therium, I don’t know whether he still has it. I can also recommend his copper & silver fusion IEM cable, they sound fantastic, a perfect balance between resolution and warmth.


As a happy sleeved Silvergarde S3 owner, can you comment on how much difference / improvement the S4 provides?

Thanks @nornie (see what I did there?) @normie610  very much for your thoughts!


----------



## AudioDuck

normie610 said:


> I have both and they sound very similar. Probably the S4 sounds a tad better at resolution and it’s a bit more analog, but overall there’s not much difference.


Ooooh I can only imagine a Drausk interconnect! [drool]


----------



## normie610

LoryWiv said:


> As a happy sleeved Silvergarde S3 owner, can you comment on how much difference / improvement the S4 provides?
> 
> Thanks @nornie (see what I did there?) @normie610  very much for your thoughts!


I should add that my experience with Silvergarde is only for IEMs and not for headphones. S3 is aimed for headphone use, I did ask Trevor to make an IEM version but apparently the stock quantity wasn’t enough at that time. So I’m afraid I can’t provide the comparison.


----------



## gnahra

markel said:


> It's a bit off topic, but does anyone like using cables with this weight for IEM's?  I'm fine using the heavyweight cables with my big headphones, but these days I like a really lightweight non-microphonic cable for IEM's.


Well you probably know my answer as that’s my picture, but I don’t mind the weight of the cables. They are actually quite supple, not stiff at all, with zero microphonics. Having said that, I tend to use both my 8-wire norne cables while seated at my desk.


----------



## Stu Paddasso (Mar 25, 2021)

normie610 said:


> No worries! Well pretty much all of my aftermarket cables are from Trevor so I have every iteration of Silvergarde 😅 previously his flagship was called Therium, I don’t know whether he still has it. I can also recommend his copper & silver fusion IEM cable, they sound fantastic, a perfect balance between resolution and warmth.


He had Therium then Therium 2 how he's replacing it with Kyvern and I find the Fusion 21awg to be my favourite just so smooth!!


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

How many hours of burn in is recommended with the Silvergarde?


----------



## Wes S (Mar 25, 2021)

Currently working on getting a Drausk and pumped to get the Quote, hopefully any day now. . .


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Violent_Sneeze said:


> How many hours of burn in is recommended with the Silvergarde?


Full burn-in on silver cables 150 hours


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

Stu Paddasso said:


> Full burn-in on silver cables 150 hours


Cool thank you!


----------



## gnahra

normie610 said:


> I have both and they sound very similar. Probably the S4 sounds a tad better at resolution and it’s a bit more analog, but overall there’s not much difference.


@normie610 just to clarify for me, please.  I have the SX-8...so the S4 (IEM version) would be seen as the next iteration of the SX?  And you don't hear much of a difference, if I am understanding you correctly?  Just wanted to clarify that you were comparing the S4 and SX in your comment.  Thanks!


----------



## normie610

gnahra said:


> @normie610 just to clarify for me, please.  I have the SX-8...so the S4 (IEM version) would be seen as the next iteration of the SX?  And you don't hear much of a difference, if I am understanding you correctly?  Just wanted to clarify that you were comparing the S4 and SX in your comment.  Thanks!


What I understand from Trevor is that S4 was never intended to be an IEM cable. So I’m not sure whether it is the next iteration of SX. And yes I did compare SX-8 and S4 IEM.


----------



## sahmen

Guys, I would like to know how the S4 8-wire compares with the Vykari in driving the Susvara and/or the LCD-4, so if anyone has some helpful related input to contribute, their efforts would be highly appreciated. So far,  I have some experience using the regular S3 and S4 (which I already own) with both cans, and since I enjoy what I have been hearing from both, my inclination is to go for the S4 8-wire.  However, I would like some input about the Vykari too, in order to find out if it worth giving it a chance instead, at least for one of these cans, since I seem to have made a long habit of sticking with the Silvergarde line of products to the point where it's becoming almost like a dogma. Of course, the S3 and the S4 are excellent options, no doubt about it, and I wouldn't mind going for "more of the same" in the 8-wire version, but if the Vykari offers some compelling alternative I need to be aware of (as I suspect it does), I wouldn't want to be too dismissive (too quickly and too prematurely) of it either, especially since I already own a regular S-4.  Here is another way of posing the same question : for someone who is familiar with the sound of the regular S4 on the Susvara or the LCD-4, which upgrade might bring a more mind-blowing enhancement to the table : S4-8-wire or Vykari?

I have to say that I do not know how complicated or easy the question might appear to others, or how "subjective," others might consider the answer to be, but I thought I should ask anyway.  It does not hurt to be surprised, every now and then. Thanks.


----------



## Thenewguy007 (Mar 30, 2021)

I would love to hear from someone who heard the S4 & Vykari too, but I don't think I seen an owner with both cables.

Maybe if the S4 8-wire & Vykari owners can pitch in & describe what the basic improvements those cables have over stock cables to give the rest of us a clue on the sound difference between the two?


----------



## RobertSM (Mar 31, 2021)

Well now the wait begins. About a week ago I finally put an order in for a Drausk, 9 footer terminated in Eidoloc connections at the headphone end and 1/4" end. I'm doing something a little different then I usually see Norne Audio users do. I went with a Makassar Ebony wood splitter. I do really like the milled metal splitters I usually see, just wanted to try something different.

This will be my first Norne Audio headphone cable. The truth is I've actually been a fan for several years but I was having a hard time with the prices early on. I ended up going with a Moon Audio Black Dragon and that's served me well. I think it's a good cable but that's all. All along what I really had wanted was a custom beauty from Norne. So thats where I am. Super super excited to finally own, really what I always wanted.

I'll update the thread when my Drausk arrives and do the whole burn-in routine. Post impressions and share some thoughts.

This cable with be for a pair of ZMF Verite...


----------



## JLoud

Trevor truly makes beautiful cables. Excellent sounding as well of course.


----------



## jonathan c (Mar 31, 2021)

JLoud said:


> Trevor truly makes beautiful cables. Excellent sounding as well of course.


*Agreed. *I am a very happy owner of a 7’ length Vykari Reference cable (TRS amp-termination) which is used with Kennerton Gjallarhorn JM and with Focal Clear.


----------



## rayofsi

sahmen said:


> Guys, I would like to know how the S4 8-wire compares with the Vykari in driving the Susvara and/or the LCD-4, so if anyone has some helpful related input to contribute, their efforts would be highly appreciated. So far,  I have some experience using the regular S3 and S4 (which I already own) with both cans, and since I enjoy what I have been hearing from both, my inclination is to go for the S4 8-wire.  However, I would like some input about the Vykari too, in order to find out if it worth giving it a chance instead, at least for one of these cans, since I seem to have made a long habit of sticking with the Silvergarde line of products to the point where it's becoming almost like a dogma. Of course, the S3 and the S4 are excellent options, no doubt about it, and I wouldn't mind going for "more of the same" in the 8-wire version, but if the Vykari offers some compelling alternative I need to be aware of (as I suspect it does), I wouldn't want to be too dismissive (too quickly and too prematurely) of it either, especially since I already own a regular S-4.  Here is another way of posing the same question : for someone who is familiar with the sound of the regular S4 on the Susvara or the LCD-4, which upgrade might bring a more mind-blowing enhancement to the table : S4-8-wire or Vykari?
> 
> I have to say that I do not know how complicated or easy the question might appear to others, or how "subjective," others might consider the answer to be, but I thought I should ask anyway.  It does not hurt to be surprised, every now and then. Thanks.


I had the S4 4wire on my susvara, then upgraded to the Vykari. The Vykari on the Susvara was a nice upgrade, probably to do with the big gauge. I'm sure the S4 8 wire is another upgrade hah. I have tried them on the LCD4 (with adapter) and Susvara. The Large cable gauge on the Vykari was a upgrade. Wished i had kept them longer. Now running the vykari (with adapter) on Abyss TC, and its a big improvement over the stock cable for sure


----------



## AudioDuck

RobertSM said:


> Well now the wait begins. About a week ago I finally put an order in for a Drausk, 9 footer terminated in Eidoloc connections at the headphone end and 1/4" end. I'm doing something a little different then I usually see Norne Audio users do. I went with a Makassar Ebony wood splitter. I do really like the milled metal splitters I usually see, just wanted to try something different.
> 
> This will be my first Norne Audio headphone cable. The truth is I've actually been a fan for several years but I was having a hard time with the prices early on. I ended up going with a Moon Audio Black Dragon and that's served me well. I think it's a good cable but that's all. All along what I really had wanted was a custom beauty from Norne. So thats where I am. Super super excited to finally own, really what I always wanted.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I completely understand your excitement and think it’s justified. Pride of ownership is high with these. 😁

I too am a customer of Moon Audio and a fan of theirs, but Trevor’s work is on another level. It costs a bit more (but not that much, really for the copper cables), and the added time is so worth it. 

I continue to be so pleased with my Drausk, and I’m sure you will be as well.


----------



## RobertSM

AudioDuck said:


> Congratulations! I completely understand your excitement and think it’s justified. Pride of ownership is high with these. 😁
> 
> I too am a customer of Moon Audio and a fan of theirs, but Trevor’s work is on another level. It costs a bit more (but not that much, really for the copper cables), and the added time is so worth it.
> 
> I continue to be so pleased with my Drausk, and I’m sure you will be as well.



Thank you.

So it's my understanding that the Drausk model is fairly new. I was wondering if you'd like to share what headphones to pair with your Drausk and any impressions would be great too. I think because it's a new product I haven't read to many reviews yet. I really just took a leap of faith with the well earned reputation Trevor has made here on the Head-Fi forums. I figured I'd be in a good situation regardless.


----------



## AudioDuck

RobertSM said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So it's my understanding that the Drausk model is fairly new. I was wondering if you'd like to share what headphones to pair with your Drausk and any impressions would be great too. I think because it's a new product I haven't read to many reviews yet. I really just took a leap of faith with the well earned reputation Trevor has made here on the Head-Fi forums. I figured I'd be in a good situation regardless.


You are correct that the Drausk is a fairly new, and it is Trevor’s top of the line copper model.

I use mine with an Audeze LCD-XC, and it was a phenomenal upgrade from a stock cable, as well as a lower-grade Cardas-copper (notably not a Cardas-branded cable though).

To me there was more detail, smoother treble, slightly deeper bass, and a more natural sound overall. Having used the Moon Audio Blue Dragon and Black Dragon Premium (albeit with other headphones), there was a larger jump in quality from stock with the Drausk.

My LCD-XCs felt like they were reaching their potential with the new cable. It was quite striking to me.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 3, 2021)

RobertSM said:


> Well now the wait begins. About a week ago I finally put an order in for a Drausk, 9 footer terminated in Eidoloc connections at the headphone end and 1/4" end. I'm doing something a little different then I usually see Norne Audio users do. I went with a Makassar Ebony wood splitter. I do really like the milled metal splitters I usually see, just wanted to try something different.
> 
> This will be my first Norne Audio headphone cable. The truth is I've actually been a fan for several years but I was having a hard time with the prices early on. I ended up going with a Moon Audio Black Dragon and that's served me well. I think it's a good cable but that's all. All along what I really had wanted was a custom beauty from Norne. So thats where I am. Super super excited to finally own, really what I always wanted.
> 
> ...


Nice man!  We seem to be following each other from thread to thread.  You can't go wrong with Norne, as they really are the best cables out there.  I have a Draug 3 currently, and a Draug SC Fusion on the way.  I bought the Draug SC Fusion, from one of my buddies on the forum.  The Fusion is going on my Verite Closed and will arrive next week.

Check out this beauty!


----------



## RobertSM (Apr 2, 2021)

Wes S said:


> Nice man!  We seem to be following each other from thread to thread.  You can't go wrong with Norne, as they really are the best cables out there.  I have a Draug 3 currently, and a Draug SC Fusion on the way.  I bought the Draug SC Fusion, from one of my buddies on the forum.  The Fusion is going on my Verite Closed and will arrive next week.
> 
> Check out this beauty!


Nice! It's the whole great minds think alike thing going on.

I was actually in a few back and forth email exchanges with Trevor yesterday regarding my order. After consulting with him on the aesthetics of my cable and the added build time of adding a custom wood splitter i decided to make a few small changes to my order to help expedite production and maximize appeal.

I'm now doing matching Eidoloc gunmetal barrels on the mini-XLR connections and the 1/4" plug. The splitter will now be a black milled metal one with a silver inlay. This combination was suggested by Trevor. If everything goes as we hope I should have my new Drausk in a couples of weeks.


----------



## Wes S

RobertSM said:


> Nice! It's the whole great minds think alike thing going on.
> 
> I was actually in a few back and forth email exchanges with Trevor yesterday regarding my order. After consulting with him on the aesthetics of my cable and the added build time of adding a custom wood splitter i decided to make a few small changes to my order to help expedite production and maximize appeal.
> 
> I'm now doing matching gunmetal barrels on the mini-XLR connections and the 1/4" plug. The splitter will now be a black milled metal one with a silver inlay. This combination was suggested by Trevor. If everything goes as we hope I should have my new Drausk in a couples of weeks.


That sounds awesome man!  I have been chatting with Trevor about the Drausk, and was about to pull the trigger on a blacked out version.  However, I had an opportunity to buy the Drausk SC Fusion second hand and could not pass it up.  The Drausk sounds like it should be an awesome cable, and I look forward to hearing how you like it with the VC.


----------



## ksorota

Wes S said:


> Nice man!  We seem to be following each other from thread to thread.  You can't go wrong with Norne, as they really are the best cables out there.  I have a Draug 3 currently, and a Draug SC Fusion on the way.  I bought the Draug SC Fusion, from one of my buddies on the forum.  The Fusion is going on my Verite Closed and will arrive next week.
> 
> Check out this beauty!



You scored a great cable!!!  Color me jealous.


----------



## RobertSM

@Wes S 

Do you know the percentage of copper to silver in your Drausk SC? Beautiful cable!


----------



## Wes S

RobertSM said:


> @Wes S
> 
> Do you know the percentage of copper to silver in your Drausk SC? Beautiful cable!


50/50, and thanks!  I can't wait to get it, and a big thanks to you know who you are, for selling it to me!


----------



## ksorota

Wes S said:


> 50/50, and thanks!  I can't wait to get it, and a big thanks to you know who you are, for selling it to me!



Yeah, looks like a Draug 3SC 

Very hard cable to come by these days!


----------



## Wes S

ksorota said:


> Yeah, looks like a Draug 3SC
> 
> Very hard cable to come by these days!


Yes sir.  I got very lucky a friend was willing to part with it, and feel privileged to own it.


----------



## cridner93

The Norne cables that came with the Verite Open I just bought are unreal. The Draug adds so much overall presence to the low/mid compared to the stock cables. The Silver/Copper combo I've got increases the brightness. Still playing around with the two to see which I prefer more.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 10, 2021)

345



Wes S said:


> Wow!  That is a killer looking cable.  I have to get one of those. . .


So, I wrote that line above almost exactly a year ago, in regards to the Norne Draug SC Fusion.

I am happy to say, I finally got one, and man is it a special cable.  I have had several Silvergarde versions and several Draug 3 cables in the past, and the Fusion combines the best of both, with the 50/50 silver/copper mix.  This is the best cable I have heard, and I am so lucky to finally have one.   This cable adds weight and power, with detail and finesse at the same time, and is very immersive with a deep and holographic stage.  The added texture in the lower bass and mids is awesome, and the micro details in the mids and treble are coming through like never before.  Overall, the sound is very refined and balanced with good air and space between the instruments and you can really tell their was a lot of thought and design behind this cable.  Hooked up to my Verite Closed this pairing is Endgame no doubt.


----------



## whirlwind

Wes S said:


> 345
> 
> So, I wrote that line above almost exactly a year ago, in regards to the Norne Draug SC Fusion.
> 
> I am happy to say, I finally got one, and man is it a special cable.  I have had several Silvergarde versions and several Draug 3 cables in the past, and the Fusion combines the best of both, with the 50/50 silver/copper mix.  This is the best cable I have heard, and I am so lucky to finally have one.   This cable adds weight and power, with detail and finesse at the same time, and is very immersive with a deep and holographic stage.  The added texture in the lower bass and mids is awesome, and the micro details in the mids and treble are coming through like never before.  Overall, the sound is very refined and balanced with good air and space between the instruments and you can really tell their was a lot of thought and design behind this cable.  Hooked up to my Verite Closed this pairing is Endgame no doubt.


Very nice. I agree this is a very good cable....seems all of Trevor's cables are very good.


----------



## ThanatosVI

whirlwind said:


> Very nice. I agree this is a very good cable....seems all of Trevor's cables are very good.


Yeah he is in the business for quite some time, he knows how to create nothing but the very best. 

Also when comparing with other manufacturers you often see that he doesn't sell awfully thin cables to get a bigger margin on the sale.
And on his flagships you receive quite a lot of cable (physically)
My point is, considering all that they are priced very customer friendly


----------



## Wes S

ThanatosVI said:


> Yeah he is in the business for quite some time, he knows how to create nothing but the very best.
> 
> Also when comparing with other manufacturers you often see that he doesn't sell awfully thin cables to get a bigger margin on the sale.
> And on his flagships you receive quite a lot of cable (physically)
> My point is, considering all that they are priced very customer friendly


You definitely get your money's worth when going with Norne.  Best in the business.


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

It finally came!
DX300 + Norne Silvergarde SX 8-wire + final A8000

This cable is beautiful and sounds SO much better than stock. Thanks Trevor!


----------



## Wes S

Violent_Sneeze said:


> It finally came!
> DX300 + Norne Silvergarde SX 8-wire + final A8000
> 
> This cable is beautiful and sounds SO much better than stock. Thanks Trevor!


Absolutely killer looking setup!


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

Wes S said:


> Absolutely killer looking setup!


Thanks! Im surprised at how good it looks in person too lol


----------



## sahmen

The question that has been on my mind for a long time is this : How does the Vykari stack up against the Silvergarde 4 8-wire in performance?  It really boggles my mind that no-one seems to have done a head to head between those two in order to find out who is the king of the Hill when paired with any particular headphones.  Of course the S4 8-wire is the more expensive cable, but I am willing to keep an open mind about this face-off and assume (until proven otherwise) that in such price brackets, the difference in performance capabilities might not necessarily correspond to the price difference. I could be wrong, but, once again, I am keeping an open mind until I am proven wrong about that assumption.

In the meantime, may those who have auditioned the two cables speak up.  We all know there are many Vykaries and S4 8-wires out there in the wild.  I hope no-one who can address this question is keeping silent out of some kind of squeamishness


----------



## Velozity

sahmen said:


> The question that has been on my mind for a long time is this : How does the Vykari stack up against the Silvergarde 4 8-wire in performance?  It really boggles my mind that no-one seems to have done a head to head between those two in order to find out who is the king of the Hill when paired with any particular headphones.  Of course the S4 8-wire is the more expensive cable, but I am willing to keep an open mind about this face-off and assume (until proven otherwise) that in such price brackets, the difference in performance capabilities might not necessarily correspond to the price difference. I could be wrong, but, once again, I am keeping an open mind until I am proven wrong about that assumption.
> 
> In the meantime, may those who have auditioned the two cables speak up.  We all know there are many Vykaries and S4 8-wires out there in the wild.  I hope no-one who can address this question is keeping silent out of some kind of squeamishness


Why not just ask Trevor?  It's been my experience that he is as truthful as any customer reviewer would be.  He can tell you what differences you can expect.  Not many people are going to spend $2,200 on two cables to do a head-to-head comparison.


----------



## sahmen

Velozity said:


> Why not just ask Trevor?  It's been my experience that he is as truthful as any customer reviewer would be.  He can tell you what differences you can expect.  Not many people are going to spend $2,200 on two cables to do a head-to-head comparison.


Already did, repeatedly, and not gotten a straight answer, as yet.  I am not holding it against him, and wouldn't have mentioned it if you hadn't asked. Still holding out hope that someone has had the opportunity to audition both at least, even if they do not own either cable.


----------



## Thenewguy007

sahmen said:


> Already did, repeatedly, and not gotten a straight answer, as yet.  I am not holding it against him, and wouldn't have mentioned it if you hadn't asked.



I didn't get a concrete answer from him either, other than the Silvergarde was still his TOTL cable. I always thought silver & copper cable mix was worse than either pure copper or pure silver.


----------



## LoryWiv

Thenewguy007 said:


> I didn't get a concrete answer from him either, other than the Silvergarde was still his TOTL cable. I always thought silver & copper cable mix was worse than either pure copper or pure silver.


Historically I think some sought silver-copper hybrids to assure the warmth / prominent low frequencies of copper + the clarity / detail / high frequencies of silver were both present, but Trevor's silver cables break the stereotype of silver as bright or sibilant or over emphasizing treble...at least my Silvergarde S3 exhibits none of those traits. Thus, as silver is a slightly better conductor than copper I'd think of Silvergarde S4 8 wire as having an edge over Vykari from first principles. But of course,  I'm sure this will vary depending upon the headphones / synergy with the other components of one's chain. Objectivism aside, perhaps there is some magic/ alchemy involved as well as Norne's secret sauce...so yes comparisons would be welcomed.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 11, 2021)

I would not say a hybrid is better or worse than all copper or silver.  It comes down to personal preferences and synergy with rest of gear in the chain.  That's the beauty of having options, and of course the all silver cable is gonna cost more, but that does not mean it is better.


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

From what I'm hearing, the Silvergarde SX 8-wire added major presence in the vocal region, also an impressive expansion in dynamics (can be intense and explosive) and soundstage. Trevor said the larger the guage, the more presence everything has, and it really is true; i feel like i've come up to the front row and even on stage sometimes, rather than five or seven seats back. Everything sounds so BIG and magnificent as a whole. I feel like the Silvergarde totally transformed the A8000s into what they were meant to be, instead of sounding thin and somewhat lifeless with the stock cable. I think it not only solved a number of problems i had with the stock cable sound wise, but it totally exceeded my expectations on how good of an improvement i was going to actually come to realize using this cable.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Thenewguy007 said:


> I didn't get a concrete answer from him either, other than the Silvergarde was still his TOTL cable. I always thought silver & copper cable mix was worse than either pure copper or pure silver.


The whole Metallurgy topic isn't that simple.
If the "mix" is an alloy made out of copper and silver it's conductivity is significantly worse than pure copper or pure silver.

However trevor uses complete pure copper strands and complete pure silver strands. Which is the best way to do it.

Then there is silver plated copper which is yet another thing, but my knowledge isn't very firm here, so I rather avoid spreading misinformation.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 11, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> The whole Metallurgy topic isn't that simple.
> If the "mix" is an alloy made out of copper and silver it's conductivity is significantly worse than pure copper or pure silver.
> 
> However trevor uses complete pure copper strands and complete pure silver strands. Which is the best way to do it.
> ...


I get Trevor's philosophy on using the pure strands of either silver or copper, and it makes total since.  However, I would not say it is the "best" way of doing it.  I think it is one way of doing it, and a very good one, but I have heard some amazing cables with different metals and alloys mixed, as well.  When it comes to high end cables, there are different flavors for different taste and synergies, and I for one am glad for it.  Having tried several different types, I tend to prefer copper or a mix of something with copper in it.  I have had a  Silvergarde S1 and S2, and sold them both as I preferred my all copper Draug 3.  Now that I have the Draug 3SC Fusion, I can clearly hear the best traits of the silver and copper working together (a well executed design by Trevor), and it is darn near perfect for my system synergy and preferences.

As far as silver plated copper, I don't care for it at all, as most of the cables I have heard made of that material push the mids back, and boost the bass and highs.  I am a mids guy, so don't care for the SPC at all.  This is just my experience and opinion by the way.   I love me some cables,  and always upgrade them all, from the wall all the way to the headphones.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Wes S said:


> I get Trevor's philosophy on using the pure strands of either silver or copper, and it makes total since.  However, I would not say it is the "best" way of doing it.  I think it is one way of doing it, and a very good one, but I have heard some amazing cables with different metals and alloys mixed, as well.  When it comes to high end cables, there are different flavors for different taste and synergies, and I for one am glad for it.  Having tried several different types, I tend to prefer copper or a mix of something with copper in it.  I have had a  Silvergarde S1 and S2, and sold them both as I preferred my all copper Draug 3.  Now that I have the Draug 3SC Fusion, I can clearly hear the best traits of the silver and copper working together (a well executed design by Trevor), and it is darn near perfect for my system synergy and preferences.
> 
> As far as silver plated copper, I don't care for it at all, as most of the cables I have heard made of that material push the mids back, and boost the bass and highs.  I am a mids guy, so don't care for the SPC at all.  This is just my experience and opinion by the way.   I love me some cables,  and always upgrade them all, from the wall all the way to the headphones.


My comment about it being "thr best way" was from a technical standpoint. 

Pure strands have by far the best conductivity. That doesn't mean that the resulting Sound is preferable to everyone. 
So it is very well possible that you like a cable using an alloy. 
Similar to how some really like Palladium in their cables, which has absolutely terrible conductivity. (Roughly 1/6th of copper)

The whole cable topic is way more complex than it seems on the surface,  which is probably the reason most headphone manufacturers leave it to the aftermarket


----------



## Wes S

ThanatosVI said:


> My comment about it being "thr best way" was from a technical standpoint.
> 
> Pure strands have by far the best conductivity. That doesn't mean that the resulting Sound is preferable to everyone.
> So it is very well possible that you like a cable using an alloy.
> ...


Got ya, and totally agree.


----------



## RobertSM

The larger gauge of the TOTL copper Drausk was actually a huge selling point for me. I realize that many of the other Norne Audio owners have different budgets and requirements. Since this was to be my first order ever with Trevor, I decided to see what he could do with his version on a high-end copper cable.

I definitely agree that many factors come into play with one's personal system. That's the fun part in this whole adventure in audio. Making educated decisions, and seeing how they work out for you. And then taking it from that point forward.

I will say, at this point my experience with Trevor has been a very good one indeed. He has been quick with email replies and has offered great thoughts and insight into questions I've had. He's also been open about a few upcoming yet to be announced releases he's just finalizing now. He's also been open on the reality that raw materials, silver(for wire) particularly but also rhodium(for connections) had really become expensive. He's done a great job holding the line on prices but it's known that these raw material price increases are real. With that said, I can personally say that I feel like we are in great hands. We have a craftsman who isn't afraid to try new things, who isn't allowing themselves to get complacent, and who keeps on top of the game. So I guess the question of silver vs. copper vs. hybrid is really all about personal choice. I guess we can't really choose wrong.


----------



## thecrow

Any drausk versus volsund comparisons ?


----------



## iamdman

Hello,

I have ordered silver s3 clear for my VC and look forward to it! When I placed the order yesterday it said it’s in stock but do we know what the estimated shipping time would be? Hope not in months!

Thanks


----------



## Stu Paddasso

iamdman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have ordered silver s3 clear for my VC and look forward to it! When I placed the order yesterday it said it’s in stock but do we know what the estimated shipping time would be? Hope not in months!
> 
> Thanks


In stock means wire and terminations are there but it has to be made up. Times vary hope for the best!!!


----------



## RobertSM

iamdman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have ordered silver s3 clear for my VC and look forward to it! When I placed the order yesterday it said it’s in stock but do we know what the estimated shipping time would be? Hope not in months!
> 
> Thanks



Congratulations.

Why don't you drop Mr. Norne Audio aka Trevor an email. It might be good to touch base and you can get an idea of an approximate time frame.


----------



## AudioDuck

iamdman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have ordered silver s3 clear for my VC and look forward to it! When I placed the order yesterday it said it’s in stock but do we know what the estimated shipping time would be? Hope not in months!
> 
> Thanks


Times vary, but having read a lot of Norne Audio comments over time and ordered/received/fallen in love with a Norne Drausk, I’d say average build/ship time is 4-6 weeks at most. If you are in the contiguous US that may include delivery time as well.

That said, the suggestion of emailing Trevor is a very good one- he would appreciate hearing from you- he appreciates the head-fi community support!

Congratulations on ordering, Trevor’s creations are truly something- just like ZMFs from what I hear (an Atticus is on my birthday wish list). In other words, heirloom-quality gear.


----------



## iamdman

AudioDuck said:


> Times vary, but having read a lot of Norne Audio comments over time and ordered/received/fallen in love with a Norne Drausk, I’d say average build/ship time is 4-6 weeks at most. If you are in the contiguous US that may include delivery time as well.
> 
> That said, the suggestion of emailing Trevor is a very good one- he would appreciate hearing from you- he appreciates the head-fi community support!
> 
> Congratulations on ordering, Trevor’s creations are truly something- just like ZMFs from what I hear (an Atticus is on my birthday wish list). In other words, heirloom-quality gear.


Okay - I might just reach out to Trevor and see if I can get an estimate on date. Is there any specific  way to reach or just emailing norneaudio@gmail.com I got from their site would do?

thanks


----------



## RobertSM (Apr 13, 2021)

iamdman said:


> Okay - I might just reach out to Trevor and see if I can get an estimate on date. Is there any specific  way to reach or just emailing norneaudio@gmail.com I got from their site would do?
> 
> thanks



That email address is good. Or you can do what I did which is just reply to the order # confirmation email you received. That way you can now have an order number attached to all your correspondence.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

@Wes S @RobertSM 
Would be great to hear your impressions on the Drausk cable that you are getting. Am having the VO/ Draug 3 pairing and it is the best I've heard so far. Am curious to know how much further the Drausk can improve on the sound (since you guys also own the Verite). 

Keen to read the sharing from anyone with experience with both the Drausk and Draug 3 cables as well. Thanks.


----------



## RobertSM

AudioPowerHead said:


> @Wes S @RobertSM
> Would be great to hear your impressions on the Drausk cable that you are getting. Am having the VO/ Draug 3 pairing and it is the best I've heard so far. Am curious to know how much further the Drausk can improve on the sound (since you guys also own the Verite).
> 
> Keen to read the sharing from anyone with experience with both the Drausk and Draug 3 cables as well. Thanks.



Absolutely! My order is currently in production but I'll happily post impressions as soon as I receive my Drausk.


----------



## Passenger11

iamdman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have ordered silver s3 clear for my VC and look forward to it! When I placed the order yesterday it said it’s in stock but do we know what the estimated shipping time would be? Hope not in months!
> 
> Thanks


I ordered The Drausk on the 4/4 and it's going to be delivered tomorrow. From what I've read in this thread I wasn't expecting such a quick turnaround, but I knew that going in and was okay with it. I did order a standard five footer so maybe that had something to do with it..
Thanks Trevor for answering all my many questions, and for the upgraded shipping at no cost to me!


----------



## RobertSM (Apr 13, 2021)

Passenger11 said:


> I ordered The Drausk on the 4/4 and it's going to be delivered tomorrow. From what I've read in this thread I wasn't expecting such a quick turnaround, but I knew that going in and was okay with it. I did order a standard five footer so maybe that had something to do with it..
> Thanks Trevor for answering all my many questions, and for the upgraded shipping at no cost to me!



That's quick turnaround time!

I placed my order for the Drausk on March 27th. But I ordered a longer cable length, 9'. So I realize that these larger gauge cables are all hand-woven. It takes more time to physically make a longer cable vs. a shorter one. I'm sure Trevor is working away and I'll have my Drausk in no time.

@Passenger11 don't forget to share your thoughts after you've received your new cable.


----------



## fuhransahis

Looks like it'll be a Drausk party tomorrow, mine is coming in as well


----------



## AudioDuck

fuhransahis said:


> Looks like it'll be a Drausk party tomorrow, mine is coming in as well


@fuhransahis - So funny, we share the same sound signature preference, I think! We have the same amp (Echo), same HP cable (Drausk) , and I hope to get a ZMF pair of headphones (Atticus) this summer.

(I use my Drausk with the LCD-XC and LOVE it- I may have to get another one if I get the ZMF, even though I will be tempted to get a Silvergarde S3-C as an alternative to switch back and forth with a Drausk... I’ll ask for Trevor’s guidance on this when I get that far!)


----------



## thecrow (May 1, 2021)

I had an auteur with volsund and silver draug.
the volsund “amplified” what the auteur offers.
the silver draug played well with it and gave more detail and a bit more energy.

I preferred the silver draug. But both (silver and copper) are good and are different offerings 

i would recommend having/trying both
(and use adapters if your headphones have different connection)


----------



## AudioDuck

thecrow said:


> I had an auteur with volsund and silver draug.
> the volsund “amplified” what the auteur offers.
> the silver draug played well with it and gave more detail and a bit more energy.
> 
> ...


Thanks! That is very helpful. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Koei

ASR reviewed several of these cables:
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...e-audio-premium-headphone-cable-review.22457/


----------



## ThanatosVI

Koei said:


> ASR reviewed several of these cables:
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...e-audio-premium-headphone-cable-review.22457/


As always their conclusion is that all cables, dacs and amps sound exactly the same ... I really wonder how they manage to Not hear the difference between a pure copper and pure silver cable


----------



## Koei

ThanatosVI said:


> As always their conclusion is that all cables, dacs and amps sound exactly the same ... I really wonder how they manage to Not hear the difference between a pure copper and pure silver cable


Can you explain what kind of differences you are hearing?


----------



## Wes S (Apr 14, 2021)

Koei said:


> Can you explain what kind of differences you are hearing?


I'll share mine.  My experience with Trevor's cables owning a Draug 3, Silvergarde 1 and 2, and now Draug SC3 Fusion, has been that the copper has more present upper mids, and bass, and silver tends to open up the mids a bit, and add more inner detail while shifting the presence more toward the upper treble.  So I typically get a smoother, yet more detailed sound, with tighter but a bit less impactful bass and a bigger stage, with all silver.  Trevor's silver cables definitely are warmer than most, and are quite the achievement, but I still like his all copper or hybrid variants best for my preferences.  As, of right now I am really digging my Draug 3SC Fusion, but I still love my Draug 3 too and this has me very interested in the Drausk.


----------



## fuhransahis (Apr 14, 2021)

AudioDuck said:


> @fuhransahis - So funny, we share the same sound signature preference, I think! We have the same amp (Echo), same HP cable (Drausk) , and I hope to get a ZMF pair of headphones (Atticus) this summer.
> 
> (I use my Drausk with the LCD-XC and LOVE it- I may have to get another one if I get the ZMF, even though I will be tempted to get a Silvergarde S3-C as an alternative to switch back and forth with a Drausk... I’ll ask for Trevor’s guidance on this when I get that far!)


Great minds!


----------



## claud W

Anyone here upgrade their HD 6oo-XX from a Draug 3 to a Drausk? What cable sounded better and why?


----------



## Koei

Wes S said:


> I'll share mine.  My experience with Trevor's cables owning a Draug 3, Silvergarde 1 and 2, and now Draug SC3 Fusion, has been that the copper has more present upper mids, and bass, and silver tends to open up the mids a bit, and add more inner detail while shifting the presence more toward the upper treble.  So I typically get a smoother, yet more detailed sound, with tighter but a bit less impactful bass and a bigger stage, with all silver.  Trevor's silver cables definitely are warmer than most, and are quite the achievement, but I still like his all copper or hybrid variants best for my preferences.  As, of right now I am really digging my Draug 3SC Fusion, but I still love my Draug 3 too and this has me very interested in the Drausk.


Had to check the official head-fi glossary and it seems you are mostly experiencing a change in frequency response. Cool.


----------



## Wes S

Koei said:


> Had to check the official head-fi glossary and it seems you are mostly experiencing a change in frequency response. Cool.


That's cool, I have never looked at that glossary before, and what a great reference.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fuhransahis

Koei said:


> Had to check the official head-fi glossary and it seems you are mostly experiencing a change in frequency response. Cool.



Would be great if you'd be open to trying out an upgrade cable for yourself and report back with findings. Norne offers money back I believe, or you could easily sell too.


----------



## AxelCloris

Just a reminder that this thread is dedicated to impressions and discussion of Norne Audio's cables. Any who would like to debate more broad, general differences or lack thereof between cables are invited to do so in the Sound Science forum. There are numerous threads dedicated to cable debate there, but if you don't see one that matches the topics you'd like to cover you're welcome to start new ones.

Let's please keep all discussion directly related to Norne Audio in this thread. Thanks all.


----------



## ThanatosVI

I agree with the mods that this thread here should be for norne audio discussions, therefore I just repeat my question from the modded content. 

Is the Solvine still part of Trevors regular line up?


----------



## Wes S

ThanatosVI said:


> I agree with the mods that this thread here should be for norne audio discussions, therefore I just repeat my question from the modded content.
> 
> Is the Solvine still part of Trevors regular line up?


Curious about the Solvine too, and after looking at some pics, I can only imagine. . .


----------



## AudioDuck

Wes S said:


> Curious about the Solvine too, and after looking at some pics, I can only imagine. . .


I don’t believe Solvine is still available, unless it’s hiding out in Trevor’s group of IEM-only cables...?


----------



## fuhransahis

The Drausk has arrived.

Haven't had a chance for a proper listen, will do tonight!


----------



## ThanatosVI

fuhransahis said:


> The Drausk has arrived.
> 
> Haven't had a chance for a proper listen, will do tonight!


Draussk terminated in 4.4mm, pretty sadistic, must be horrible to solder.

Awesome cable tho


----------



## ksorota

AudioDuck said:


> I don’t believe Solvine is still available, unless it’s hiding out in Trevor’s group of IEM-only cables...?



Solvine is my current favorite and one of the cables that Trevor is making for me, and at least one other person. So, not dead yet. 

The more conversations you have with him the more you realize he is always working in other things and has a lot coming down the line!!!


----------



## Wes S

ksorota said:


> Solvine is my current favorite and one of the cables that Trevor is making for me, and at least one other person. So, not dead yet.
> 
> The more conversations you have with him the more you realize he is always working in other things and has a lot coming down the line!!!


That's awesome news and will be my next cable!


----------



## fuhransahis

ThanatosVI said:


> Draussk terminated in 4.4mm, pretty sadistic, must be horrible to solder.
> 
> Awesome cable tho


Imagine a 2.5mm one!

Trevor nailed it tough. Went with a 4.4mm and a 4.4mm -> 6.3mm matching adapter (arriving at a later date) as I move to diff listening stations a lot, so wanted a transportable solution


----------



## Wes S

fuhransahis said:


> Imagine a 2.5mm one!
> 
> Trevor nailed it tough. Went with a 4.4mm and a 4.4mm -> 6.3mm matching adapter (arriving at a later date) as I move to diff listening stations a lot, so wanted a transportable solution


I have dabbled with soldering and making my own cables, and could not even begin to imagine soldering a 2.5mm or a 4.4mm with all those wires.  Also, nice move with the matching adapter!  I don't do adapters, but if I did that would be the only way I would go.


----------



## ThanatosVI

fuhransahis said:


> Imagine a 2.5mm one!
> 
> Trevor nailed it tough. Went with a 4.4mm and a 4.4mm -> 6.3mm matching adapter (arriving at a later date) as I move to diff listening stations a lot, so wanted a transportable solution


I'm trying to get two adapters for my Silvergarde S4 8-wire on order, but Trevor is hard to get a hold off these days.
Basically doing the same, cable terminated on the most used connector and adapters for the rest


----------



## Guidostrunk

Wes S said:


> Curious about the Solvine too, and after looking at some pics, I can only imagine. . .


I have a solvine cable being made atm. Just waiting for the invoice lol. IIRC, Trevor said he'd have more material in by the end of this month to make more solvine cables. He's having issues getting the silver he needs. Maybe shoot him an email. I lucked out that he had just enough stock to make mine.


----------



## domi

Would the Drausk be a good choice for the ZMF Aeolus with a Feliks Echo 2?


----------



## TigzStudio

Hey guys, just a quick update here....
I have been making nice progress on the backlog and working at speeding up ship times lately on most.  I am going through my emails 
and orders this evening to make sure there is not anything I missed (Thanatos, Guido, will reply soon).  
For some reason rhodium 3-pin mini-xlr females are difficult to source at the moment so this delayed a couple orders from shipping, and some other items.
But email notifications on these will be out to those folks.  

Another quick note, the Drausk in black is now sold out, but the clear version is coming soon.  I will post an update on the site with more information
on what is available and what is sold out.  But the site will look a bit "under construction" for a day or two while I adjust it and make the changes.  

Thank you everyone for the great support and posts here, I really appreciate it.  
I have been lucky to be able to do what I love to do all these many years, and I would not be able to do that without you guys.  
Thank you!

p.s.
 I am going to read back now in the thread and PM anyone that had
questions since I last checked.


----------



## Wes S

Guidostrunk said:


> I have a solvine cable being made atm. Just waiting for the invoice lol. IIRC, Trevor said he'd have more material in by the end of this month to make more solvine cables. He's having issues getting the silver he needs. Maybe shoot him an email. I lucked out that he had just enough stock to make mine.


Good for you buddy!  That is a TOTL cable no doubt.


----------



## Wes S

domi said:


> Would the Drausk be a good choice for the ZMF Aeolus with a Feliks Echo 2?


Absolutely.  You can't go wrong with a Draug 3, and that is my favorite Norne cable with my Aeolus.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 15, 2021)

Looking at pics of the Solvine online, and that looks like the cable I am after, with more copper than silver, and I kind think that might suit me better than the Draug 3SC Fusion I have.  Anyone got a Solvine and interested in a Draug 3SC Fusion? or might be a long shot, but has anyone compared the two?


----------



## JLoud

Wes S said:


> Absolutely.  You can't go wrong with a Draug 3, and that is my favorite Norne cable with my Aeolus.


I had that exact cable with my Aeolus and it was a nice combination.


----------



## AudioDuck

Wes S said:


> Looking at pics of the Solvine online, and that looks like the cable I am after, with more copper than silver, and I kind think that might suit me better than the Draug 3SC Fusion I have.  Anyone got a Solvine and interested in a Draug 3SC Fusion? or might be a long shot, but has anyone compared the two?


While I don’t have a Solvine, @Wes S , but please PM me if you end up wanting to sell your Draug SC Fusion! 😊 I might be your buyer...


----------



## asdafaasda

New and very affordable sleeved Drausk Lite page is up

http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...rite-auteur-atticus-eikon-mr-speakers-ether-2


----------



## Wes S (Apr 15, 2021)

asdafaasda said:


> New and very affordable sleeved Drausk Lite page is up
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...rite-auteur-atticus-eikon-mr-speakers-ether-2


Awesome sauce!  Glad to see another all copper offering, and love the price.  With looks and a price like that, I bet that one is gonna keep Trevor even more busy.  Does the man ever sleep?


----------



## whirlwind

asdafaasda said:


> New and very affordable sleeved Drausk Lite page is up
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...rite-auteur-atticus-eikon-mr-speakers-ether-2


Very nice indeed.


----------



## ThanatosVI

asdafaasda said:


> New and very affordable sleeved Drausk Lite page is up
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...rite-auteur-atticus-eikon-mr-speakers-ether-2


Worthy successor of the volsund


----------



## Marutks

found this review


----------



## ThanatosVI

Marutks said:


> found this review



Can't currently watch, but is this a Video about the written audiosciencereview posted few pages ago?


----------



## Marutks

yes, it is


----------



## ThanatosVI

Marutks said:


> yes, it is


Thanks, that means I can skip watching it.
The written Review was useless already


----------



## Marutks

ThanatosVI said:


> As always their conclusion is that all cables, dacs and amps sound exactly the same ... I really wonder how they manage to Not hear the difference between a pure copper and pure silver cable



I cant hear any difference between Norne S3 silver cable and,  for example, BW copper cable. 
I use Verite headphones.


----------



## thecrow

Marutks said:


> I cant hear any difference between Norne S3 silver cable and,  for example, BW copper cable.
> I use Verite headphones.


I can hear the difference between silver draug and volsund

and did between draug2 and silvergarde 3

who knows, maybe I am kidding myself. But i hear it as a difference and i’m fine with that

take care


----------



## JLoud

I originally didn’t buy into the differences in cables. But as my system improved differences become more apparent. I can tell the difference between copper and silver rather easily now. If those differences matter to someone is a whole different conversation.


----------



## JLoud

Also the value proposition is totally a waste of time. What may seem outrageous to one person is a drop in the bucket to someone else. At this point with my system I am willing to pay Norne cable prices for the last 2-3%.


----------



## claud W

JLoud said:


> I originally didn’t buy into the differences in cables. But as my system improved differences become more apparent. I can tell the difference between copper and silver rather easily now. If those differences matter to someone is a whole different conversation.


Bingo! Most of the people that can not hear the difference a good cable makes in their system, do not have that good of a system. They would be better served by upgrading the components of their system.


----------



## Velozity

Exactly.  The system has to be resolving if you expect to hear resolving differences between headphone cables.  Same logic applies to a headphone cable upgrade as a speaker cable upgrade.


----------



## Stu Paddasso (Apr 17, 2021)

Some people only listen with their wallets the cheaper the better


----------



## ThanatosVI (Apr 17, 2021)

Stu Paddasso said:


> Some people only listen with their wallets the cheaper the better


I also know people that are perfectly happy with stock earbuds that came with their Smartphone, as long as they can turn the volume up really loud.

Some simply don't care much for Sound quality, but still like to enjoy their music.

Overall I see nothing wrong with that


----------



## TigzStudio

fuhransahis said:


> The Drausk has arrived.
> 
> Haven't had a chance for a proper listen, will do tonight!


Fuhran, thanks for the post.  Note that your 4.4mm adapter will be shipping not far off.   


To all:
I think we all are very passionate about this great hobby of ours and we all share a common goal and common ground in the end.  Enjoying our favorite music and headphones.
Everyone of course has the absolute freedom to do that however they see fit and with whatever gear they want to do it with.   So whether it is a  $200 headphone or
a $3,000 headphone, the goal is one in the same (listening to great music).  

You guys are awesome and I thank you all for the great posts along the way!  Hard to believe the first post on this thread was so long ago now.  
Nothing has brought me more joy than reading all the great emails and feedback I have had
from you guys these many years as well.  

Now that I have been doing great on my backlog in recent weeks, I will do my best to frequent here more often to check on posts and questions.  
If anyone feels I missed an email please just email me direct or bump your previous email in my inbox (or reply to your order email).  
I should have all emails completely answered very soon today.  

Thanks guys!


----------



## Chesty

Well I for one would like to extend my thanks to you Trevor for your patience in answering all my endless questions over these past months on cable choice, connectors, splitters, etc.  My Vykari Reference arrived yesterday and I am spending the weekend enjoying it immensely.


----------



## buzzlulu

Beautiful cable!
I am a new customer to Trevor (but many years here on HeadFi) and I have to say that his email correspondence and feedback has been exceptional  - and he seems like quite a nice guy to boot!

I have a Vykari on order for my Utopia's which I hope will finally put my Kimber Axios cable out to pasture.

Which of Trevor's cables have people been using with the Sony Signature Z1R closed back headphones?


----------



## ThanatosVI

buzzlulu said:


> Beautiful cable!
> I am a new customer to Trevor (but many years here on HeadFi) and I have to say that his email correspondence and feedback has been exceptional  - and he seems like quite a nice guy to boot!
> 
> I have a Vykari on order for my Utopia's which I hope will finally put my Kimber Axios cable out to pasture.
> ...


I recommend just ordering an adapter so that you xan use your Vykari for it as well


----------



## Miller (Apr 19, 2021)

After a couple of weeks wait my Vykari showed up earlier today. First and foremost communication with Trevor was an absolute pleasure, always very good response times and his estimations in terms of timing were very reliable.

I am using the Vykari on a Susvara and have just given it a short functional test. I was hooked with the first note, what a difference. It is a shame HiFiman puts such a poor performer on the can, or it is unbelievable what potential the Vykari is able to unlock.

I was explicitly looking for a hybrid copper/silver cable to maintain the smooth tonality of the Susvara and I think I have achieved exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## rayofsi

Have been using the Vykari on my Susvara and Abyss TC with adapters, finally decided to step it up. S4 order placed for my Abyss!


----------



## sahmen

rayofsi said:


> Have been using the Vykari on my Susvara and Abyss TC with adapters, finally decided to step it up. S4 order placed for my Abyss!


Is that the regular 4-wire S4 or the humongous 8-wire one/


----------



## ThanatosVI

sahmen said:


> Is that the regular 4-wire S4 or the humongous 8-wire one/


Since he wants to step it up, it has to be the 8-wire Version


----------



## rayofsi

ThanatosVI said:


> Since he wants to step it up, it has to be the 8-wire Version


Haha yes 8 wire. i think going to 4 wire pure silver won't bring any benefits. My vykari was using hypershort adapters from 2.5mm to abyss. so i think i lost a tiny bit in that.


----------



## sahmen

Speaking of the Vykari, does anyone know how it distributes its parts between Silver and copper (quantity wise)?  The 8-wire S4 is easier to figure out as it has exactly twice the mount of silver as the 4-wire S4.  Will the Vykari be a combination of an S4 and a Draug 3, for example? or an S3 and a Drausk?  i am not even sure whether one can think of the Vykari in such terms, but I thought I should ask in case there is some easier way to figure out that distribution of its Silver/copper percentages.


----------



## rayofsi

sahmen said:


> Speaking of the Vykari, does anyone know how it distributes its parts between Silver and copper (quantity wise)?  The 8-wire S4 is easier to figure out as it has exactly twice the mount of silver as the 4-wire S4.  Will the Vykari be a combination of an S4 and a Draug 3, for example? or an S3 and a Drausk?  i am not even sure whether one can think of the Vykari in such terms, but I thought I should ask in case there is some easier way to figure out that distribution of its Silver/copper percentages.


quote from Trevor
 Vykari that has 18.9awg of silver and supplements with
copper to boost gauge to 17.3awg per polarity , who wants to do the math haha, where as the S4 8 wire is 16.8awg silver occ litz


----------



## domi

Wes S said:


> Absolutely.  You can't go wrong with a Draug 3, and that is my favorite Norne cable with my Aeolus.



Awesome! I'll wait for the Draug 3 to be available again and of course I'll wait for my Aeolus to arrive first


----------



## ThanatosVI (Apr 19, 2021)

sahmen said:


> Speaking of the Vykari, does anyone know how it distributes its parts between Silver and copper (quantity wise)?  The 8-wire S4 is easier to figure out as it has exactly twice the mount of silver as the 4-wire S4.  Will the Vykari be a combination of an S4 and a Draug 3, for example? or an S3 and a Drausk?  i am not even sure whether one can think of the Vykari in such terms, but I thought I should ask in case there is some easier way to figure out that distribution of its Silver/copper percentages.


It's basically a S4 in silver (18.9awg S4 has 19awg) + 22awg copper.

That means something like roughly 2/3 silver 1/3 copper.


----------



## Velozity

ThanatosVI said:


> It's basically a S4 in silver (18.9awg S4 has 19awg) + 22awg copper.
> 
> That means something like roughly 2/3 silver 1/3 copper.



And 3/3 amazing


----------



## RobertSM (Apr 19, 2021)

It's a good day! I was just delivered my brand new Drausk, 9 footer, in black.

It's a beauty. The construction and quality is top-notch. It has a real luxurious feel to it and the braiding is meticulously done. It's perfect as far as I'm concerned.

I'll spend the next few days getting used to it and listening. I'll post my impressions later this week. But so far so good. I'm happy!

Thank you to Trevor for creating this beautiful cable. And thank you to my fellow Head-Fiers. It's really a fantastic community here on this thread and on Head-Fi in general. I realize some of you are long time customers of Norne Audio. This being my first purchase, I was able to lean on some of you more experienced owners for advice and opinions. It makes it great to get feedback from others and this is one of the reasons why I enjoy the people here. We are united by the joy of the music. And the gear is a vehicle to that end.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 19, 2021)

RobertSM said:


> It's a good day! I was just delivered my brand new Drausk, 9 footer, in black.
> 
> It's a beauty. The construction and quality is top-notch. It has a real luxurious feel to it and the braiding is meticulously done. It's perfect as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> ...


"We are united by the joy of the music. And the gear is a vehicle to that end." -  Amen to that brother! 

Congrats on joining the Norne club!

Really nice tube combo your rolling, by the way.  I love seeing top tier NOS tubes, and you definitely have some in your amp.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Wes S said:


> "We are united by the joy of the music. And the gear is a vehicle to that end." -  Amen to that brother!
> 
> Congrats on joining the Norne club!
> 
> Really nice tube combo your rolling, by the way.  I love seeing top tier NOS tubes, and you definitely have some in your amp.


Man you're on it 😂 
Those dark ones look like Brimar CV1988 lol. My favorite 6sn7 of all time.


----------



## Guidostrunk

The one on the very end looks like a Mullard metal base GZ34 rectifier.


----------



## RobertSM (Apr 19, 2021)

Guidostrunk said:


> Man you're on it 😂
> Those dark ones look like Brimar CV1988 lol. My favorite 6sn7 of all time.


Very close. Yes they are Brimar, orange print from the 1950's. But they are 6V6GT, which is a tube more commonly found in guitar amps. My ALO Audio Studio Six uses 2- 6V6GT's in the output stage. But they are definitely closely related.


Guidostrunk said:


> The one on the very end looks like a Mullard metal base GZ34 rectifier.


Close, this particular tube is a Phillips Holland metal base GZ34. It's a little brighter than the Mullard GZ34. I do own a Adzam labeled Mullard made metal base GZ34, but thats really a back up rectifier. But good eyes. Yeah, this amp is fun to roll tubes with and I sort of get obsessive with it. But at the end of the day it's alot of fun. And I love to evaluate the sound.


----------



## Guidostrunk

I hear you on the tube rolling lol. Now I'm dabbling in cables lol. This Solvine cable I have coming is my trip down the rabbit hole 😬


----------



## sahmen

Guidostrunk said:


> I hear you on the tube rolling lol. Now I'm dabbling in cables lol. This Solvine cable I have coming is my trip down the rabbit hole 😬



Looks like the Solvine has suddenly become very popular, and I wonder why.  I have a Solvine 2S with 4-pin XLR Amp and Audeze type mini XLR headphone terminations that I am willing to put in play on the market, since it is hardly getting any use, and I would like to flip it toward a possible Vykari.  Despite its not seeing much use, I have been clinging to it without knowing why--perhaps out of some kind of "hoarder's instinct"?  At any rate, I have finally mustered the "courage" to part with it, so I wish I had learnt of your search earlier.  At any rate, 

I am taking the opportunity to announce it now, because it will take me an extra effort to list it in the classifieds, and I am not there yet...  It looks like this process of "unclinging" myself from the cable is going to take a few "baby steps"


----------



## LoryWiv

RobertSM said:


> It's a good day! I was just delivered my brand new Drausk, 9 footer, in black.
> 
> It's a beauty. The construction and quality is top-notch. It has a real luxurious feel to it and the braiding is meticulously done. It's perfect as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> ...


Herbie's Audio tube dampers on the 3 leftward tubes?


----------



## RobertSM

LoryWiv said:


> Herbie's Audio tube dampers on the 3 leftward tubes?


Yep! I think that help keep vibrations in check and they may also somewhat act as a heat sink and allow the tubes to further stay cool because they increase the surface area that's in contact with the air.

And I think they look cool! 😎


----------



## Wes S

sahmen said:


> Looks like the Solvine has suddenly become very popular, and I wonder why.  I have a Solvine 2S with 4-pin XLR Amp and Audeze type mini XLR headphone terminations that I am willing to put in play on the market, since it is hardly getting any use, and I would like to flip it toward a possible Vykari.  Despite its not seeing much use, I have been clinging to it without knowing why--perhaps out of some kind of "hoarder's instinct"?  At any rate, I have finally mustered the "courage" to part with it, so I wish I had learnt of your search earlier.  At any rate,
> 
> I am taking the opportunity to announce it now, because it will take me an extra effort to list it in the classifieds, and I am not there yet...  It looks like this process of "unclinging" myself from the cable is going to take a few "baby steps"


You have a PM bro.


----------



## whirlwind

RobertSM said:


> Very close. Yes they are Brimar, orange print from the 1950's. But they are 6V6GT, which is a tube more commonly found in guitar amps. My ALO Audio Studio Six uses 2- 6V6GT's in the output stage. But they are definitely closely related.
> 
> Close, this particular tube is a Phillips Holland metal base GZ34. It's a little brighter than the Mullard GZ34. I do own a Adzam labeled Mullard made metal base GZ34, but thats really a back up rectifier. But good eyes. Yeah, this amp is fun to roll tubes with and I sort of get obsessive with it. But at the end of the day it's alot of fun. And I love to evaluate the sound.


The ECC 33 is definitely no slouch, it is a wonderful tube.
If I may ask, why the tube dampers, are the tubes microphonic ?


----------



## whirlwind

RobertSM said:


> Yep! I think that help keep vibrations in check and they may also somewhat act as a heat sink and allow the tubes to further stay cool because they increase the surface area that's in contact with the air.
> 
> And I think they look cool! 😎


Sorry, I missed this that you think they look cool......


----------



## sahmen

Wes S said:


> You have a PM bro.


Replied.


----------



## BlakeT

RobertSM said:


> Yep! I think that help keep vibrations in check and they may also somewhat act as a heat sink and allow the tubes to further stay cool because they increase the surface area that's in contact with the air.
> 
> And I think they look cool! 😎



Me too!  They also seem to have a sonic impact, which varies according to where they are placed on the tube.


----------



## Stereolab42

Focal Stellia Silvergarde has come in. The colors are a perfect complement to the headphones.

Next up: LCD-4 Silvergarde. One thing I've learned recently: if you're in a hurry there are other cable makers, even some on eBay, that can get you very good custom cables very quickly. Some even make sense as endgame cables for cheaper headphones. But they are all lacking some aspect of build quality compared to what you can get from Norne. So if you want to make the best of your TOTL, just plan for one of these.


----------



## JLoud

I'm running Silvergarde on my LCD-4 and they sound wonderful together.


----------



## asdafaasda

Received this S3-C based hybrid cable yesterday. I was looking at a Vykari but wanted something a bit lighter. Happy with the 4 pin connector recommendation to match the Furutech 3.5mm connectors. Thinking of getting an S4 IEM cable next.


----------



## AudioDuck

asdafaasda said:


> Received this S3-C based hybrid cable yesterday. I was looking at a Vykari but wanted something a bit lighter. Happy with the 4 pin connector recommendation to match the Furutech 3.5mm connectors. Thinking of getting an S4 IEM cable next.


Thanks for sharing! I didn’t know Trevor created a hybrid S3-C, that’s cool!

As I have a clear Drausk with mini-XLR headphone terminations (in use with LCD-XCs), I was thinking about getting an S3-C as the silver alternative to the Drausk to go with a Zmf Atticus this summer. Interesting to know that there’s a hybrid option too.


----------



## Wes S

Just scored a Solvine 2s, and now my Norne cable collection is complete.   I am a huge fan of copper and with these 3 options, I can really dial in the sound.  I absolutely love these cables!  

From left to Right - Draug 3s (100% copper), Solvine 2s (67%copper), Draug 3SC Fusion (50% copper)


----------



## ThanatosVI

Wes S said:


> Just scored a Solvine 2s, and now my Norne cable collection is complete.   I am a huge fan of copper and with these 3 options, I can really dial in the sound.  I absolutely love these cables!
> 
> From left to Right - Draug 3s (100% copper), Solvine 2s (67%copper), Draug 3SC Fusion (50% copper)


You need a Vykari next,  which has like 33% copper.


----------



## Wes S

ThanatosVI said:


> You need a Vykari next,  which has like 33% copper.


Not enough copper.   I am a copper guy, and 50% is as low as I go.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Wes S said:


> Not enough copper.   I am a copper guy, and 50% is as low as I go.


So you basically wait for a Draussk + some silver?


----------



## Wes S

ThanatosVI said:


> So you basically wait for a Draussk + some silver?


That would be my dream cable.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Wes S said:


> That would be my dream cable.


We should ask trevor via Mail, maybe he creates a prototype for us, when he Sees that there is demand for this Type


----------



## jonathan c

Wes S said:


> That would be my dream cable.


Call it ‘Dreaumssk’ ?


----------



## Wes S (Apr 23, 2021)

asdafaasda said:


> Received this S3-C based hybrid cable yesterday. I was looking at a Vykari but wanted something a bit lighter. Happy with the 4 pin connector recommendation to match the Furutech 3.5mm connectors. Thinking of getting an S4 IEM cable next.


I can't stop thinking about how awesome this cable looks and must sound!  I thought I was done with my collection, but this cable is seriously calling my name. 

Is this a 50/50 ratio?  I wonder how it compares to the Draug 3SC Fusion, as well?


----------



## asdafaasda

Wes S said:


> I can't stop thinking about how awesome this cable looks and must sound!  I thought I was done with my collection, but this cable is seriously calling my name.
> 
> Is this a 50/50 ratio?  I wonder how it compares to the Draug 3SC Fusion, as well?


It is a 19.6 awg per polarity, with 1 wire being the 21 awg S3-C. So it would be around 25 awg in copper in total for those 3 wires. I'll avoid discussing the cost since this was more of a custom experimental product out of respect for Trevor but I'm sure if you inquire he would be able to make something similar.


----------



## 471724

asdafaasda said:


> New and very affordable sleeved Drausk Lite page is up
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...rite-auteur-atticus-eikon-mr-speakers-ether-2



The website currently has just the Drausk Lite for all-copper Litz headphone cables. I have the original Drausk. How does the Drausk Lite differ, and is it a little less good in sound quality?


----------



## Wes S (Apr 29, 2021)

So I have been rocking with my new to me Solvine 2s hooked up to my Verite C, and this cable really is a rocker!  The Solvine's specialty is incredible bass punch and mids texture, with slightly forward vocals, and a crazy holographic stage.  There is a bit more bite with snappier transients and texture, compared to the smoother and grander sounding Draug 3SC Fusion.  I have been using a Draug 3s all copper cable for years, and just recently added some hybrid cables, I have to say there is something magical that happens with the soundstage when you mix silver with copper, and I can't get enough.

I believe I might have a special version of the Solvine, and if you look at this picture you will notice there is 2 less all copper wires per channel, compared to all other Sovline's I have seen.  I am not sure if this is where the name "2s" came from, but this ratio of copper to silver is dynamite together.  Also, this version actually is not braided, and all wires are twisted instead, which reminds me of the OG Silvergarde S that I used to own.


----------



## TigzStudio

quadels said:


> The website currently has just the Drausk Lite for all-copper Litz headphone cables....


The larger Drausk copper occ litz clear version is currently on preorder, so it just requires email contact at this time.    It is expected to start shipping (hopefully) May 10 to 12 for the earliest orders.  There are more updates coming by this weekend to the site as well.


----------



## Stereolab42

Final Silvergarde for now. LCD-4 is the second-best headphone in the world for me and therefore deserved one.


----------



## Wes S

Stereolab42 said:


> Final Silvergarde for now. LCD-4 is the second-best headphone in the world for me and therefore deserved one.


That splitter looks killer, with the color of sleeve!


----------



## sjones

Anyone with a ZMF Auteur like to opine on which cable is preferred. On the website, there's only the Silvergarde S4, S3-C, and Drausk Lite. Is there an advantage from moving up from the Drausk to the S3-C or from S3-C to S4? I currently am using the ZMF OFC cable. I thought that was clearly better than the stock cable. I hope buying a Norne would even upgrade the sound more.


----------



## pippen99

When I had the Auteur I found it a little on the bright side.  I would avoid the silver and go with copper or hybrid.


----------



## AudioDuck

sjones said:


> Anyone with a ZMF Auteur like to opine on which cable is preferred. On the website, there's only the Silvergarde S4, S3-C, and Drausk Lite. Is there an advantage from moving up from the Drausk to the S3-C or from S3-C to S4? I currently am using the ZMF OFC cable. I thought that was clearly better than the stock cable. I hope buying a Norne would even upgrade the sound more.


I would email Trevor and get his thoughts on it. He will undoubtedly have a well-informed point of view.


----------



## thecrow

sjones said:


> Anyone with a ZMF Auteur like to opine on which cable is preferred. On the website, there's only the Silvergarde S4, S3-C, and Drausk Lite. Is there an advantage from moving up from the Drausk to the S3-C or from S3-C to S4? I currently am using the ZMF OFC cable. I thought that was clearly better than the stock cable. I hope buying a Norne would even upgrade the sound more.



this was my previously stated experience, if this may help


thecrow said:


> I had an auteur with volsund and silver draug.
> the volsund “amplified” what the auteur offers.
> the silver draug played well with it and gave more detail and a bit more energy.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoryWiv

sjones said:


> Anyone with a ZMF Auteur like to opine on which cable is preferred. On the website, there's only the Silvergarde S4, S3-C, and Drausk Lite. Is there an advantage from moving up from the Drausk to the S3-C or from S3-C to S4? I currently am using the ZMF OFC cable. I thought that was clearly better than the stock cable. I hope buying a Norne would even upgrade the sound more.


Using the older Silvergarde 3 with Auteur and it is wonderful.


----------



## JLoud (May 1, 2021)

I would just say that with the Norne cables I haven’t found all silver to be bright. More neutral and resolving. I usually avoid hybrid as I find them to accentuate the treble. But I have not heard Trevor’s version of hybrid cables. Typically hybrid are silver plated copper which I don’t like. Trevor’s are completely different so I’ll leave that for someone else to comment on.


----------



## Guidostrunk

First and foremost I would like to thank Trevor for his outstanding service! What a great guy to deal with! Was patient with me throughout the whole ordering and figuring process. 

Just got this piece of artwork in the mail today. It is nothing short of stunning to look at!





The quality and craftsmanship that was put into this cable is astounding. This is my first foray into higher end cables. I was always on the fence due to skepticism. A little nudge from @ksorota after a quick pm chat and here I am with a Norne Solvine cable. 

Well it's time to get this party started. Current cable I'm using is a cheap Venus Audio cable from eBay. Will report back later after a good jam session.

PS: Thanks again Trevor for everything! You have a permanent customer going forward!


----------



## AudioDuck

Guidostrunk said:


> First and foremost I would like to thank Trevor for his outstanding service! What a great guy to deal with! Was patient with me throughout the whole ordering and figuring process.
> 
> Just got this piece of artwork in the mail today. It is nothing short of stunning to look at!
> 
> ...


Exciting and congratulations!

Photos just can’t do Trevor’s work justice, nor can they communicate the tactile experience of his cables- the quality is just more apparent in person. And that’s before you even get to hear the sound improvements. 😊

I am always going to try to find solutions where I can keep “a Trevor original”, even if that means using adapters or otherwise. They are simply exceptional.

I look forward to your listening impressions!


----------



## Wes S

Guidostrunk said:


> First and foremost I would like to thank Trevor for his outstanding service! What a great guy to deal with! Was patient with me throughout the whole ordering and figuring process.
> 
> Just got this piece of artwork in the mail today. It is nothing short of stunning to look at!
> 
> ...


Beautiful bro!  Welcome to the club!


----------



## Guidostrunk

His braiding work is impeccable!  I have pretty bad OCD and this cable is absolute perfection.


----------



## JLoud

I have several of Trevor's cables and they are all excellent. Looking to expand into interconnects.


----------



## RobertSM (May 4, 2021)

The braiding is actually one of the things I'm really appreciating on my Drausk. I think maybe because of it's a 16 wire cable I find the braide pattern pleasantly usual. I mean this cable is like a thick rope but not wily. It's actually extremely flexible and much lighter than the cable I was using that it replaced. I'm still working on impressions but I will say that the Drausk does add more dense texture to the music. There is just more weight. It's really proven to be one of the best upgrades I could have made to my system.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Man..... I don't even know where to start. Let's just say I was once a skeptic. Lol. 

To reassure my thoughts I will be having my wife this evening help me do a blind test with my old cable. Well as blind as I can do it lol. I'll have one song that I will use that I'm extremely familiar with that will start from the beginning on every cable swap. I'll be turning my back to my rig and will have her swap cables and pull off and put the cans back on my head not knowing which cable is being used. 

Now my thoughts... I started with my old cable. Played 3 songs. Switched to the Solvine and played the same 3 songs. Immediately I could hear a clarity and openess to the music that I haven't heard before. Soundstage has expanded and sounds like there is no barriers. It's extremely holographic and black in the background. I thought the old cable sounded black now I can hear like a haze or hiss? There's a veil in comparison to the Solvine. 

The imaging now is bonkers. I mean I can hear everything precisely in it's place and everything in it's place sounds more dimensional and bigger in that same place. It's so hard to describe. Even the most subtle nuances are pristine and extremely clear. 

Bass has much more grip and articulation to it. When plugging the old cable in it almost sounds like the bass is distorted when I get to my normal listening level. The impact and slam seems like it smears together somewhat. 

The midrange sounds more realistic and with the added clarity I'm able to hear subtle things that I couldn't before or weren't as pronounced. One song in particular is 
https://tidal.com/track/68018267

You can literally hear this dude breathing heavy at the beginning and a faint whistling coming from his nose. I can barely make out that detail with the old cable. Frankly I really wasn't sure what the noise was previously lol. The Solvine has everything under a microscope. I can hear everything pristinely. 

The treble comes through a lot cleaner, seems airier with more space around notes and sparkle. Old cable sounds dry and distorted in comparison playing at the same volume level. 
There's just a breathiness to the mids through the treble that sounds more real and vivid than the old cable. 


I don't know folks. This is crazy. I should have made this move a long time ago! After repeated " You gotta be kidding me!" last night , my wife came in and asked me what's wrong . Proceeded to tell her nothings wrong anymore. 😂


Will report back after my "blind" scientific experiment test tonight. Lol.

Enjoy the music folks!


----------



## JLoud

I initially bought a new cable just for length and appearance. I didn't buy they whole "cable" thing. I went from copper to silver and the difference was surprising. Really caught me off guard. I do believe your system has to be resolving enough to pick up the difference.


----------



## ThanatosVI

JLoud said:


> I initially bought a new cable just for length and appearance. I didn't buy they whole "cable" thing. I went from copper to silver and the difference was surprising. Really caught me off guard. I do believe your system has to be resolving enough to pick up the difference.


Me too, I started out with an entry level cable because the stock Arya cable was too short. I didnt Think about sound improvements. 
The cable totally surprised me and I'm glad it opened my mind to this new world


----------



## Wes S

JLoud said:


> I initially bought a new cable just for length and appearance. I didn't buy they whole "cable" thing. I went from copper to silver and the difference was surprising. Really caught me off guard. I do believe your system has to be resolving enough to pick up the difference.


Very important detail you mentioned there!  The system has to be at a certain level to hear the differences, and when it is the differences are very obivious.


----------



## JLoud

Agreed. I think most who can't hear a difference simply don't have a resolving enough system. Or feel the cost isn't justified and it influences their opinion.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Well folks.... I stopped at 7 on my super scientific blind test last night. Lol.  7 correct picks in a row and there was no need to continue. The difference between the 2 cables is very easily discernable. Actually it's not even close.
My youngest daughter (16) was able to do the same with 5 correct picks in a row. Her words were that she could tell immediately when the old cable was plugged in because the music sounded like it was smothered, and scratchy 😂

Waaaaay past my bedtime. Alarm goes off for work in 3 hours lol.

Cheers folks!


----------



## AudioDuck

Guidostrunk said:


> Well folks.... I stopped at 7 on my super scientific blind test last night. Lol.  7 correct picks in a row and there was no need to continue. The difference between the 2 cables is very easily discernable. Actually it's not even close.
> My youngest daughter (16) was able to do the same with 5 correct picks in a row. Her words were that she could tell immediately when the old cable was plugged in because the music sounded like it was smothered, and scratchy 😂
> 
> Waaaaay past my bedtime. Alarm goes off for work in 3 hours lol.
> ...


Quick note to those who may be interested: 
There are two Norne cables in classifieds here, links below. I’d snatch one up, but the plugs don’t fit. 🥲

Please note that I have no affiliation with the sellers- I’m just amazed these are available as Nornes tend to go fast! 

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds...cable-for-danclark-mrspeaker-headphones.3354/

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/norne-draug-3sc.2035/


----------



## JLoud

I saw these too, if I had a use case for them I would jumped on it. Decent price too.


----------



## shafat777

Just received my Vykari cable for my ZMF cans. First of all, these look magnificent. I cant believe trevor was able to shove all these thick gauge wires inside the connectors. It sounds excellent. It enhances the mids and vocals while also keeping the low end strong and tight. I also have the Silvergrade S4 and the main difference between these two cables are the extra layers in the high and low end that the vykari has to offer. 

It was an expensive cable, but well worth the money though, IMO. For me, it suits my VO a little better than the S4. I havent tried this cable with my VC yet. Will post of images of it soon. I highly recommed this cable. Thanks Trevor for excellent communication throughout the whole process.


----------



## sahmen

shafat777 said:


> Just received my Vykari cable for my ZMF cans. First of all, these look magnificent. I cant believe trevor was able to shove all these thick gauge wires inside the connectors. It sounds excellent. It enhances the mids and vocals while also keeping the low end strong and tight. I also have the Silvergrade S4 and the main difference between these two cables are the extra layers in the high and low end that the vykari has to offer.
> 
> It was an expensive cable, but well worth the money though, IMO. For me, it suits my VO a little better than the S4. I havent tried this cable with my VC yet. Will post of images of it soon. I highly recommed this cable. Thanks Trevor for excellent communication throughout the whole process.


Is the S4 that you have the 4-wire or the 8-wire version?  I would be interested in how the 8-wire version compares with the Vykari.


----------



## shafat777

sahmen said:


> Is the S4 that you have the 4-wire or the 8-wire version?  I would be interested in how the 8-wire version compares with the Vykari.


Mines a 4 wire version. For me, the S4 sounds best with my Auteur, while the Vykari sounds good with the VO and VC


----------



## thecrow (May 8, 2021)

shafat777 said:


> Just received my Vykari cable for my ZMF cans. First of all, these look magnificent. I cant believe trevor was able to shove all these thick gauge wires inside the connectors. It sounds excellent. It enhances the mids and vocals while also keeping the low end strong and tight. I also have the Silvergrade S4 and the main difference between these two cables are the extra layers in the high and low end that the vykari has to offer.
> 
> It was an expensive cable, but well worth the money though, IMO. For me, it suits my VO a little better than the S4. I havent tried this cable with my VC yet. Will post of images of it soon. I highly recommed this cable. Thanks Trevor for excellent communication throughout the whole process.


A couple of questions if i may.

So the vykari is (mostly) better because of the extra layers on top and bottom?

is the silvergarde more mids focussed?

is the vykari very well balanced from top to bottom?

i ask that as i am looking for a non silver cable for my utopia and susvara and wondering whether i should be looking at vykari or drausk.

i highly rate trevor’s silver cables (i currently have the silver draug and volsund for copper) but for these headphones i like what the copper is doing  more than the silver - a bit more fuller in the bottom half but not overblown at all. That’s where my preferences sit at the moment particularly in my setup for the susvara

i’m thinking maybe drausk for susvara and vykari for utopia

just curious

side note: i still enjoy all of trevor’s cables - silver, hybrid and copper cables -  with my hd800 and woo wa2 amp

thanks in advance


----------



## shafat777

thecrow said:


> A couple of questions if i may.
> 
> So the vykari is (mostly) better because of the extra layers on top and bottom?
> 
> ...


I believe it all depends on your setup and sound preference.

Since you mentioned the Susvara, i think i can chime in. I have a Hekse which is considered to be the little cousin of the susvara. Hekse doesn't sing well with the S4, mostly because its a mid/treble heavy can. the S4 further enhances the mids and highs which can make the Hekse sound a little to harsh for me. The s4, in my case, doesn't do anything to help boost the bass, which i think the Hekse can use. For that reason, i I use my Drausk for that headphone. The drausk helps bring out the mid bass while also tightening the low end a little. This results in the overall sound signature of the Hekse from treble heavy to mid-focused, while also sounding a tad bit warm.  Vykari is the middle ground between these two cables. While i have not fully experimented with the vykari with hekse, i have noticed the the sound signature to be more mid focused while also offering more layers to the high end. To me, that sounds like the perfect combo but i actually prefer the Drausk because it leaves the stock sound signature of the Hekse while only accentuating the low end. The mid and high end of the Hekse is perfect as it, IMO, so i really don't need to touch that spectrum. I was looking for a little more boost in the low end and the drausk delivers exactly that. 

The reason i prefer the S4 and the vykari with my zmf can is because i would like those cans to mimic the mids and sparkly highs of the Hekse. The vykari does this specially well with the VO, while the S4 helps my VC (warm closed end can) achieve this.  Additionally, the zmf cans are used exclusively with my ELise OTL and i have personally tube rolled that amp to be warm and gooey (KT88 powers with KEN-RAD VT-231 drivers, very warm sounding tubes). Thats why silver/hybrid cables, that can help with the high notes are my preferred cables with ZMF cans and Elise OTL. 

I strongly believe for your Susvara and Utopia, you will absolutely love the Drausk. It will give those headphones a new life with some bass boost. Let me know if i can answer anything else for you boss.


----------



## thecrow

shafat777 said:


> I believe it all depends on your setup and sound preference.
> 
> Since you mentioned the Susvara, i think i can chime in. I have a Hekse which is considered to be the little cousin of the susvara. Hekse doesn't sing well with the S4, mostly because its a mid/treble heavy can. the S4 further enhances the mids and highs which can make the Hekse sound a little to harsh for me. The s4, in my case, doesn't do anything to help boost the bass, which i think the Hekse can use. For that reason, i I use my Drausk for that headphone. The drausk helps bring out the mid bass while also tightening the low end a little. This results in the overall sound signature of the Hekse from treble heavy to mid-focused, while also sounding a tad bit warm.  Vykari is the middle ground between these two cables. While i have not fully experimented with the vykari with hekse, i have noticed the the sound signature to be more mid focused while also offering more layers to the high end. To me, that sounds like the perfect combo but i actually prefer the Drausk because it leaves the stock sound signature of the Hekse while only accentuating the low end. The mid and high end of the Hekse is perfect as it, IMO, so i really don't need to touch that spectrum. I was looking for a little more boost in the low end and the drausk delivers exactly that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. That’s great info

i found I preferred the silver draug with my auteur that i used to own. A good balance between the cable and hp

i also found the hekse and silver draug a bit too bright and shied away from it

however when i revisited it a few months later i had no issue with it and really enjoyed it. So my tip is ti revisit your hekse and s4 down the track….just in case


thanks again


----------



## sahmen (May 9, 2021)

Yes, the sound of HekSe itself evolves with time, especially as regards a certain "hotness" or 'splashiness" at the top end when relatively new or fresh out of the box. It never actually gets too aggressively peaky, piercing, or fatiguing but it tends to hover near those borders, at a couple of removes away from unpleasantness, until a few months of either 'burn-in" or psycho-acoustic adaptation (or maybe both?) have passed. After that threshold, that hotness or splashiness (or whatever one calls it) would have completely simmered down (if not disappeared completely), leaving behind only some of the best non-fatiguing top-end detail retrieval I have ever personally experienced.

As far as the copper-makes-more-bass and silver-accentuates-mids-highs theory, I used to buy into it somewhat until My Norne Draug v3 and my Silvergarde S Clear blew it all up in my face when I paired both in turns with this same HeKSE.  My experience was that the S Clear could cull out as much bass slam and texture from the HeKSE, as the Draug V3 could tease out the finest subtleties at the top.  It is the only time that I wondered why I paid extra to go full silver when the Draug V3 copper seemed as good in bringing out such niceties and finesse at both ends of the spectrum.

I have not figured out what magic Trevor works into his cables to achieve such results, and although I have moved on to a Silvergarde S3, and subsequently,  an S4 to drive my Susvara with spectacular results, I have had to suspend any belief in the idea that Silver and copper might have exclusive sonic properties that i can always personally recognize from "blind" listening experiences.... I am more inclined to think now that there are different iterations/qualities of both silver and copper with different levels of purity, and that their different sonic flavors might depend on the implementation and craftsmanship of their maker more than anything else.

Besides, I am sure this experience might be familiar to some forum members, but I have some supposedly all-silver hp cables that I purchased on e-bay several years ago, before becoming Trevor's client.  I am sad to report that those so-called "all-silver" cables don't produce anywhere near the quality I get from Trevor's silver brands or copper brands for that matter.  Such results do not surprise me anymore, nowadays.   I am now letting the results I get from each specific cable guide my expectations rather than the other way round.  That's the approach I feel most comfortable with right now. Of course other mileages and yours may vary.


----------



## Levanter

Any cable recommendation for HD650? From Norne site there are only 3 options - Silvergarde S3, S4 & Drausk Lite?
Furthermore do they sell adapters for 4.4mm to XLR? 
And as i have an incoming ZMF Auteur as well, there do they have an option for a mini XLR connector + HD650 adaptor connector


----------



## bearFNF

Levanter said:


> Any cable recommendation for HD650? From Norne site there are only 3 options - Silvergarde S3, S4 & Drausk Lite?
> Furthermore do they sell adapters for 4.4mm to XLR?
> And as i have an incoming ZMF Auteur as well, there do they have an option for a mini XLR connector + HD650 adaptor connector


I would email Trevor with these questions. He answered all my questions when I was looking for a cable for my HD800.


----------



## RobertSM

Also, Trevor posted a week or two ago that he was taking pre-orders on the new clear Drausk. This is the Norne Audio top-of-the-line flagship 100% copper, thick gauge cable. I've been extremely happy with my black Drausk! It's been a noticeable upgrade for me replacing a Moon Audio Black Dragon. No knock on the Black Dragon, the Drausk is just better. 

Something to consider as you look for a cable for your HD-650's.


----------



## JLoud

Trevor does indeed make adapters. I have bought several from him. The work very well.


----------



## AudioDuck

RobertSM said:


> Also, Trevor posted a week or two ago that he was taking pre-orders on the new clear Drausk. This is the Norne Audio top-of-the-line flagship 100% copper, thick gauge cable. I've been extremely happy with my black Drausk! It's been a noticeable upgrade for me replacing a Moon Audio Black Dragon. No knock on the Black Dragon, the Drausk is just better.
> 
> Something to consider as you look for a cable for your HD-650's.


Here is a little something to tempt you… 😊


----------



## Guidostrunk

AudioDuck said:


> Here is a little something to tempt you… 😊


What a fantastic looking cable!🤪 What cable is this?


----------



## AudioDuck

Guidostrunk said:


> What a fantastic looking cable!🤪 What cable is this?


Clear Drausk- I thought I’d do a little pre-order advertisement for Trevor. 😉

Not that he needs it, but he certainly deserves it!


----------



## RobertSM

AudioDuck said:


> Here is a little something to tempt you… 😊



I thought this was pre-order. But this looks like a clear Drausk. ????


----------



## Guidostrunk

AudioDuck said:


> Clear Drausk- I thought I’d do a little pre-order advertisement for Trevor. 😉
> 
> Not that he needs it, but he certainly deserves it!


He certainly does! Lol. Such a work of art these cables are. Have to inquire if he can do a black and clear braid with black splitter and plugs.


----------



## AudioDuck

RobertSM said:


> I thought this was pre-order. But this looks like a clear Drausk. ????


I got lucky when Trevor was looking at bringing in the clear cable materials.

I had a (black) Drausk on order at the time, but he had the new clear-jacketed wires available and asked if I’d rather have a clear-jacketed Drausk and get it sooner (he was out of the black-clad wires). I said yes, and got an “aesthetic prototype”.

❤️😊 Highly recommended. It looks and feels phenomenal- and of course the sound is stellar.


----------



## Velozity

Looky looky what Mr. FedEx brought me today... a Solvine 3!  A worthy companion to the Vykari Reference for sure.  I can definitely tell it's in the hybrid cable family.  It sounds like a junior varsity version of the Vykari, and really showcases the bass authority of the Atticus.  The Solvine has more sharpness and bite in the treble to go along with that big bass and is not nearly as refined or resolving as it's over-achieving big cousin, but it has an alluring holographic midrange that I find very attractive.  It's highlighting the best trait of these GEC L63 tubes I'm currently running.  Switching to the Vykari it's easy to see that the cost is justified for all that copper and silver.  It deserves the flagship status and "franchise tag".  If I didn't own the Vykari Reference I wouldn't feel that I'm missing anything with the Solvine.  But you know what they say, _Once you go large gauge, there's no going back_.  Solvine 3 is a highly enjoyable cable to listen to and will do very well for the intended purpose of being my travel / business trip cable.  Very well done @TigzStudio !


----------



## spw1880

Thanks Trevor for another excellent masterpiece. My new vykari sleeved sounds and looks excellent.


----------



## ThanatosVI

spw1880 said:


> Thanks Trevor for another excellent masterpiece. My new vykari sleeved sounds and looks excellent.


What a beauty, did you specifically request that XLR connector?

Usually he uses Eidolic and I don't recognize this one


----------



## spw1880

ThanatosVI said:


> What a beauty, did you specifically request that XLR connector?
> 
> Usually he uses Eidolic and I don't recognize this one


Yes its eidolic peerless eidolic 4pin XLR with titanium barrel and silver ridge insert. The standard peerless xlr comes in an aluminium barrel.


----------



## marcus2704 (May 18, 2021)

*deleted*


----------



## lucasratmundo (May 20, 2021)

I’m a bit confused with the different cable models. For copper cables, I can only see Drausk Lite on the website right now. However, I’ve been seeing posts about a Drausk (not lite?) and Draug too but I don’t see them in the website though?


----------



## RobertSM

I think Trevor is doing some shuffling with his website so maybe everything that is available isn't actually posted on the site. I know he posted here on this thread a few weeks ago that he was taking pre-orders for a clear Drausk. Myself and a few others have the black Drausk. And I know of at least one other forum member who owns a clear Drausk prototype. The black or the clear is just about personal taste. But the clear Drausk does have a cool look to it. The black is sleek and also cool.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

email Trevor he has more cables in stock than are listed on the website


----------



## Guidostrunk

Definitely send him an email. Let him know what you're looking for and go from there.


----------



## Pharmaboy

TigzStudio said:


> The larger Drausk copper occ litz clear version is currently on preorder, so it just requires email contact at this time.    It is expected to start shipping (hopefully) May 10 to 12 for the earliest orders.  There are more updates coming by this weekend to the site as well.



I'm confused as hell. I was interested in the Drausk ~2 months ago, but was waiting for other colors (besides black) to be offered. My preference was clear (shown in picture below). I had emailed Trevor about this, but clear wasn't available then.

Now the original Drausk cable is nowhere on the Norne Audio site--and instead Drausk lite _is_ there. So I'm not only no closer to getting a clear Drausk--but possibly can't get any Drausk at all. 

What?


----------



## gnahra

Pharmaboy said:


> I'm confused as hell. I was interested in the Drausk ~2 months ago, but was waiting for other colors (besides black) to be offered. My preference was clear (shown in picture below). I had emailed Trevor about this, but clear wasn't available then.
> 
> Now the original Drausk cable is nowhere on the Norne Audio site--and instead Drausk lite _is_ there. So I'm not only no closer to getting a clear Drausk--but possibly can't get any Drausk at all.
> 
> What?


IMHO, don't bother with the site.  Email him directly, as you had done before.
Neither of the cables I purchased were available on the site when I purchased them.
As I'm sure you know, I'd suggest patience when you reach out to him, and bump your email every few days if you don't hear back.


----------



## Pharmaboy

gnahra said:


> IMHO, don't bother with the site.  Email him directly, as you had done before.
> Neither of the cables I purchased were available on the site when I purchased them.
> As I'm sure you know, I'd suggest patience when you reach out to him, and bump your email every few days if you don't hear back.



That's good advice. 

But I also don't remember what the original Drausk cost (I never got that far w/it). That makes it hard to budget for this...

Do you know what a 2M clear Drausk (4-pin balanced/mini-XLRs) would cost.


----------



## Guidostrunk

gnahra said:


> IMHO, don't bother with the site.  Email him directly, as you had done before.
> Neither of the cables I purchased were available on the site when I purchased them.
> As I'm sure you know, I'd suggest patience when you reach out to him, and bump your email every few days if you don't hear back.


Exactly this ☝
My Solvine wasn't on his website either. Emailing him is the best option to get what you're looking for or at least some answers.


----------



## RobertSM (May 19, 2021)

Pharmaboy said:


> That's good advice.
> 
> But I also don't remember what the original Drausk cost (I never got that far w/it). That makes it hard to budget for this...
> 
> Do you know what a 2M clear Drausk (4-pin balanced/mini-XLRs) would cost.



So I don't know the price of your exact Drausk as you'd order it I can share the price for mine.

I did a 9'-black Drausk with upgraded Eidolic connections for both the mini-XLR connections and the same upgrade for the 1/4" Eidolic stereo plug. Note, the Eidolic connectors I upgraded to are the rhodium, gun metal grey type. Not the standard non-rhodiun type. I also paid for the upgraded FedEx shipping option. Total I was all in for $612.00

I can't say if there have been price increases. But I know copper and metals such as rhodium have really had some price increases over the last few months on the world market. I have no idea if these increases have made it into Trevor's level of production but I won't be at all surprised if they had.

Edit:

I wanted to add that my Drausk cable has been worth every penny. It's easily the highest quality headphone cable I've ever owned and adds to the overall quality and sound of my rig. This was my first purchase with Norne Audio but if the need arises again for another project I won't think twice about calling on Trevor for another custom beauty.


----------



## fuhransahis

Pharmaboy said:


> That's good advice.
> 
> But I also don't remember what the original Drausk cost (I never got that far w/it). That makes it hard to budget for this...
> 
> Do you know what a 2M clear Drausk (4-pin balanced/mini-XLRs) would cost.


The standard length Drausk was $329.99, not sure how much the extra length would add to the cost.


----------



## AudioDuck

fuhransahis said:


> The standard length Drausk was $329.99, not sure how much the extra length would add to the cost.


I think the first couple of feet are $50-70 each, then after 7-foot length it’s a lot more per foot ($100+?). The upgraded mini-XLR plugs are $30 in addition I think.


----------



## rayofsi

S4 8 wire in the house for my abyss TC. Definitely impressed in the braid! and everything else.


----------



## Levanter

I emailed Trevor 1 week ago, still no reply at all lol
Will skip Norne seeing my 1st impression isn't that good now


----------



## rayofsi

Levanter said:


> I emailed Trevor 1 week ago, still no reply at all lol
> Will skip Norne seeing my 1st impression isn't that good now


it happens.. Everyone that eventually gets their hands on his cables will only rave. Asides from the time to get a reply and cables taking a bit longer then stated, no one ever complains about craftsmanship. Happily listening to his 2 current top end cables.
8 ft 8wire silver is expensive as heck, but i had no worries about Trevor delivering.


----------



## ThanatosVI

rayofsi said:


> S4 8 wire in the house for my abyss TC. Definitely impressed in the braid! and everything else.


Welcome to the Club, best cable money can buy!


----------



## ThanatosVI

Levanter said:


> I emailed Trevor 1 week ago, still no reply at all lol
> Will skip Norne seeing my 1st impression isn't that good now


Yeah the one thing you need for Norne is patience. 

The cables are soo good that he is terribly backlogged at all times. 

If you choose to wait then it will be worth it, 
However if you expect a 2 week turnaround then I'm afraid you will have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Levanter said:


> I emailed Trevor 1 week ago, still no reply at all lol
> Will skip Norne seeing my 1st impression isn't that good now


Don't throw in the towel just yet. It's a process but you will be rewarded with a work of art.


----------



## Levanter

I don't mind waiting waiting even 1 month for the cable, but if he can't even respond to an email after 1 week for an inquiry purchase, i'd hate to imagine what the response time will be for an after sales warranty inquiry.


----------



## lucasratmundo

Trevor has just replied my inquiry and mentioned that he's planning to add many of the cables can only be ordered over email to the website this weekend. This will likely make it easier to submit orders.


----------



## ThanatosVI

lucasratmundo said:


> Trevor has just replied my inquiry and mentioned that he's planning to add many of the cables can only be ordered over email to the website this weekend. This will likely make it easier to submit orders.


I just checked if he already started, as of now the Drausk is on the website again.

I wonder which cables we might see on the website by next week.


----------



## Sean_MR

Does the Clear version of the Drausk have the exact same outer material as the original black version, just clear color instead?  Or is the insulation/sheath material different?


----------



## RobertSM

Sean_MR said:


> Does the Clear version of the Drausk have the exact same outer material as the original black version, just clear color instead?  Or is the insulation/sheath material different?



I believe it's exactly the same as the black Drausk. Just a clear jacket to show off that good looking OCC copper. But technically the same.

You can always reach out to Trevor to get the official word on this. But I'm almost certain it's the same.


----------



## RobertSM

I just checked, there had been no price increases on the Drausk since I placed my order 3 months ago.


----------



## ThanatosVI

RobertSM said:


> I just checked, there had been no price increases on the Drausk since I placed my order 3 months ago.


He didn't increase any prices yet, also the S4 still costs the same.

However given the market pressure, I guess he will have to increase the prices soon


----------



## Pharmaboy

Thanks to everyone here & these recent updates, I just put a cable in the cart. 

Next comes my usual 1-2 hrs of neurotic hesitation--then I'll make the deal.


----------



## TigzStudio

Levanter said:


> I don't mind waiting waiting even 1 month for the cable, but if he can't even respond to an email after 1 week for an inquiry purchase, i'd hate to imagine what the response time will be for an after sales warranty inquiry.



I certainly understand your frustration with an email not being replied to, but there could be an explanation you are not aware of.  
So if using using contact form on site I have had some issues lately with certain email domains (specifically yahoo and hotmail), everything else seems fine.
Please try using the direct email addy at the very bottom of the page.  It could be the case that I never got your original email in my inbox.  My email replies right now are actually within 24 hours, so anything longer than this please try a direct email or bump.  Sorry that you had the issue with the email it has happened to a few others.
 I am working on a fix for the current captcha based contact form.  Thanks for the patience.


----------



## TigzStudio

rayofsi said:


> S4 8 wire in the house for my abyss TC. Definitely impressed in the braid! and everything else.



Glad you received this safely in hand before your trip Ray, thank you again for the patience.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Just ordered 7 ft. of this rather beautiful cable (with mini-XLRs + 4-pin XLR). 

Confession: My cable jones has been in check until recently--but no more!


----------



## Sean_MR

RobertSM said:


> I believe it's exactly the same as the black Drausk. Just a clear jacket to show off that good looking OCC copper. But technically the same.
> 
> You can always reach out to Trevor to get the official word on this. But I'm almost certain it's the same.


Thanks, good to hear!  It must just be the lighting or something then, because the pictures of the black version on the site look really rugged and firm, whereas the pictures of the clear version someone posted in the thread (at least to me) have this more delicate look to them.  They look less “heavy-duty” than the black pictures.


----------



## Levanter

TigzStudio said:


> I certainly understand your frustration with an email not being replied to, but there could be an explanation you are not aware of.
> So if using using contact form on site I have had some issues lately with certain email domains (specifically yahoo and hotmail), everything else seems fine.
> Please try using the direct email addy at the very bottom of the page.  It could be the case that I never got your original email in my inbox.  My email replies right now are actually within 24 hours, so anything longer than this please try a direct email or bump.  Sorry that you had the issue with the email it has happened to a few others.
> I am working on a fix for the current captcha based contact form.  Thanks for the patience.



I actually used the direct email, not the contact form site.
Anyway I just resent the email again.


----------



## RobertSM

Sean_MR said:


> Thanks, good to hear!  It must just be the lighting or something then, because the pictures of the black version on the site look really rugged and firm, whereas the pictures of the clear version someone posted in the thread (at least to me) have this more delicate look to them.  They look less “heavy-duty” than the black pictures.



I think it's just the way they look in the pictures. In hand, my black Drausk has a real supple feel to it.


----------



## TigzStudio (May 22, 2021)

Levanter said:


> I actually used the direct email, not the contact form site.
> Anyway I just resent the email again.


Very strange did you do the linked gmail addy or info@ email, sending you a quick PM, I will figure this one out.  Thanks for the patience again.

edit:
I believe I located your email just now, will message you to confirm.  They were in the spam folder
and I did miss them.


----------



## AudioDuck

RobertSM said:


> I think it's just the way they look in the pictures. In hand, my black Drausk has a real supple feel to it.


Agreed that it must be the photo lighting giving that impression. My clear Drausk is very  supple, flows like water, and is completely non-microphonic. Yet it is obviously durable and exceptionally well made. (I think it’s my photo you are referring to)


----------



## Pharmaboy

AudioDuck said:


> Agreed that it must be the photo lighting giving that impression. My clear Drausk is very  supple, flows like water, and is completely non-microphonic. Yet it is obviously durable and exceptionally well made. (I think it’s my photo you are referring to)



I believe this is your photo below. It's what pushed me over the edge (into cable insanity):


----------



## Sean_MR

Pharmaboy said:


> I believe this is your photo below. It's what pushed me over the edge (into cable insanity):



Yeah, it’s definitely just an illusion then.  Like this picture makes the black version look like it’s a completely different outer material than yours.  But good to know they’re the same!


----------



## AudioDuck

Pharmaboy said:


> I believe this is your photo below. It's what pushed me over the edge (into cable insanity):


All part of my evil plan! Moooohaaaaha! 😈


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Pharmaboy said:


> I believe this is your photo below. It's what pushed me over the edge (into cable insanity):


Yeah that one will do it!🤣👍


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Just in new iem fusion II


----------



## ThanatosVI

Stu Paddasso said:


> Just in new iem fusion II


More details please.
Gauge, silver/copper ratio?


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Honestly don't know but it looks about the same 21awg as my old fusion with a thinner more flexible coating. Trevor says it has a higher strand count and higher quality copper!


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Oh, he also said he tested on headphones first and said it sounded really good


----------



## sahmen (May 27, 2021)

Okay, I received my S4 8-wire today, and the first question which comes to mind is whether cables also need to be subjected to "burn-in" processes like most other Audio components.  I ordinarily use all my cables as needed, and do not subject them to any  deliberate burn-in processes, even though I put most other components I have got through those processes.  Under such circumstances, the only burn-in which occurs with my cables do so by default through normal use, so the ones I habitually use tend to get all the "burn-in" I ever do,  whereas those I do not habitually use simply lie fallow, so to speak, and can do so for years.  There are cables I've had for 4-5 years which have only seen less than an hour of use, if that, not because I did not like them, but because I was in the habit of using other cables in the arsenal for certain habitually used cans, and the  "turn" of the neglected cables to be used never seem to come...

It strikes me now that I could be doing something wrong.  For one thing, if cables do require some burn-in to eventually sound their best, then it means that only the ones in my collection that get frequent play time have the opportunity to aspire to sound their best...

So am I doing something wrong by not putting my cables through formal "burn-in" processes?  I want to know what the cable "burn-in" best practices are, if there are any such processes. Any helpful thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Wes S (May 26, 2021)

sahmen said:


> Okay, I received my S4 8-wire today, and the first question which comes to mind is whether cables also need to be subjected to "burn-in" processes like most other Audio components.  I ordinarily use all my cables as needed, and do not subject any to deliberate burn-in processes, even though I put most other components I have got through those processes.  Under such circumstances, the only burn-in which occurs with my cables do so by default through normal use, so the ones I habitually use tend to get all the "burn-in" I ever do,  whereas those I do not habitually use simply lie fallow, so to speak, and can do so for years.  There are cables I've had for 4-5 years which have only seen less than an hour of use, if that, not because I did not like them, but because I was in the habit of using other cables in the arsenal for setting cans, and "turn" of the neglected cables to be used never seem to come...
> 
> It strikes me now that I could be doing something wrong.  For one thing, if cables do require some burn-in to eventually sound their best, then it means that only the ones in my collection that get frequent play time have the opportunity to aspire to sound their best...
> 
> So am I doing something wrong by not putting my cables through formal "burn-in" processes?  I want to know what the best cable "burn-in" best practices are, if there are any such processes. Any helpful thoughts would be appreciated.


I just use them knowing that in about 50 to 100 hours I will be hearing the final product, and don't make any judgment until then.


----------



## Pharmaboy (May 26, 2021)

sahmen said:


> Okay, I received my S4 8-wire today, and the first question which comes to mind is whether cables also need to be subjected to "burn-in" processes like most other Audio components.  I ordinarily use all my cables as needed, and do not subject any to deliberate burn-in processes, even though I put most other components I have got through those processes.  Under such circumstances, the only burn-in which occurs with my cables do so by default through normal use, so the ones I habitually use tend to get all the "burn-in" I ever do,  whereas those I do not habitually use simply lie fallow, so to speak, and can do so for years.  There are cables I've had for 4-5 years which have only seen less than an hour of use, if that, not because I did not like them, but because I was in the habit of using other cables in the arsenal for setting cans, and "turn" of the neglected cables to be used never seem to come...
> 
> It strikes me now that I could be doing something wrong.  For one thing, if cables do require some burn-in to eventually sound their best, then it means that only the ones in my collection that get frequent play time have the opportunity to aspire to sound their best...
> 
> So am I doing something wrong by not putting my cables through formal "burn-in" processes?  I want to know what the best cable "burn-in" best practices are, if there are any such processes. Any helpful thoughts would be appreciated.



I'm not sure "right" or "wrong" apply here. This is more a "whatever makes you most comfortable & confident" thing.

I burn-in everything audio, right down to NOS tubes and cables. With headphones & electronics I burn-in no less than 150 hrs, and in certain cases (DACs reputed to require especially long burn-in) I might go 2-3X that.

But with small stuff like tubes & cables I do burn-in more casually & for less time. I just burned in my new ForzaAudioWorks HCP Noir cable (my 2nd of these terrific copper cables I'll definitely compare to the Drausk when that arrives). Anyway, I just set it up on my side-system (headphone only) for ~4-5 days, 8-10 hrs/day. I figure it's @50 hrs burned-in now. I think that's more that enough to settle down those copper electrons and get me close to the final sound of the cable.

There's nothing especially scientific about this--but it is empiric, based on my burn-ins of past cable purchases where I heard small but noticeable changes from the cable when brand cold/new vs burned in for 50+ hrs.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Most people believe silver cables  need 150 hours of burn-in, I find the high-quality cables need less time


----------



## gnahra

sahmen said:


> Okay, I received my S4 8-wire today, and the first question which comes to mind is whether cables also need to be subjected to "burn-in" processes like most other Audio components.  I ordinarily use all my cables as needed, and do not subject any to deliberate burn-in processes, even though I put most other components I have got through those processes.  Under such circumstances, the only burn-in which occurs with my cables do so by default through normal use, so the ones I habitually use tend to get all the "burn-in" I ever do,  whereas those I do not habitually use simply lie fallow, so to speak, and can do so for years.  There are cables I've had for 4-5 years which have only seen less than an hour of use, if that, not because I did not like them, but because I was in the habit of using other cables in the arsenal for certainl habitually used cans, and the  "turn" of the neglected cables to be used never seem to come...
> 
> It strikes me now that I could be doing something wrong.  For one thing, if cables do require some burn-in to eventually sound their best, then it means that only the ones in my collection that get frequent play time have the opportunity to aspire to sound their best...
> 
> So am I doing something wrong by not putting my cables through formal "burn-in" processes?  I want to know what the cable "burn-in" best practices are, if there are any such processes. Any helpful thoughts would be appreciated.


Would love to see a picture if you don't mind sharing.
I am considering a 4-wire S4 for my IEMs....I suppose I would also love to see any 4-wire S4 pics from folks on the forum that have them, if not too much trouble. 
I already have two of Trevor's IEM cables (silvergarde 8 wire and fusion 8-wire), but am considering adding to the collection 

Thanks!


----------



## AudioDuck

Stu Paddasso said:


> Most people believe silver cables  need 150 hours of burn-in, I find the high-quality cables need less time


Multiple good/very valid points of view here. I tend subscribe to the “cables need 50-100 hours of burn-in” model, and feel personally that I’ve heard notable before/after differences. And, of course, YMMV! (Your mileage may vary)

I’d suggest giving it a try with two different cables (say, copper and silver), depending on what you have available, and see what you think. That should help you form your own view and habits for future purchases. 

P.S. This is MUCH trickier for speaker cables- I’ve had to limit burn-in there out of respect for my family (and I’m familiar with the “reverse phase method” 😊).


----------



## Stu Paddasso

I have a question I would like help with. I just got back a cable that was more than fully burn-in that I had reterminated with new pins and plug does it now need to be reburn-in?????


----------



## ThanatosVI

gnahra said:


> Would love to see a picture if you don't mind sharing.
> I am considering a 4-wire S4 for my IEMs....I suppose I would also love to see any 4-wire S4 pics from folks on the forum that have them, if not too much trouble.
> I already have two of Trevor's IEM cables (silvergarde 8 wire and fusion 8-wire), but am considering adding to the collection
> 
> Thanks!







My Silvergarde S4 IEM cable.


----------



## sahmen

gnahra said:


> Would love to see a picture if you don't mind sharing.
> I am considering a 4-wire S4 for my IEMs....I suppose I would also love to see any 4-wire S4 pics from folks on the forum that have them, if not too much trouble.
> I already have two of Trevor's IEM cables (silvergarde 8 wire and fusion 8-wire), but am considering adding to the collection
> 
> Thanks!


Okay coming up! It is in the "burn-in" cycle now.  It has only seen about 12 hours of it, but I think I am already hearing some difference, and wouldn't want to interrupt it as yet.  At some point, I shall take the shot and post it, so take heart.


----------



## Slim1970

sahmen said:


> Okay coming up! It is in the "burn-in" cycle now.  It has only seen about 12 hours of it, but I think I am already hearing some difference, and wouldn't want to interrupt it as yet.  At some point, I shall take the shot and post it, so take heart.


What headphone do you have the S4 8-wire connected too?


----------



## sahmen (May 27, 2021)

Slim1970 said:


> What headphone do you have the S4 8-wire connected too?


So far, it has been the Susvara, for these first 12 odd hours of "initiation", but you can bet that it is eventually going to make the usual rounds, i.e. get play time with the He6SE as well, and even with the Audeze LCD-X and LCD-4 as well.  I have got some norne audio adapters for Hifiman 3.5mm ==>> Audeze mini XLR termination switching    

And whiles we are at it, the following tunes from Tigran Hamasyan are among the usual suspects for testing the excavating, penetrating, and resolving powers of the cable and chain of components







There are of course many other testing samples, and this is just the beginning of what promises to be a long interesting and musically eventful ride


----------



## Slim1970

sahmen said:


> So far, it has been the Susvara, for these first 12 odd hours of "initiation", but you can bet that it is eventually going to make the usual rounds, i.e. get play time with the He6SE as well, and even with the Audeze LCD-X and LCD-4 as well.  I have got some norne audio adapters for Hifiman 3.5mm ==>> Audeze mini XLR termination switching


Nice, one cable for all. I really need to get at least one Norne cable. The S4 8-wire sounds like a beast of a cable.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Slim1970 said:


> Nice, one cable for all. I really need to get at least one Norne cable. The S4 8-wire sounds like a beast of a cable.


It is!
Can only recommend it, if your wallet can tske it


----------



## ksorota

Who would like to recommend their favorite Norne cable for on the go.  I am putting together a travel setup with some closed back headphones that will serve as my work/commuting/travel setup and dont want to be sitting around the airport with the Solvine/3SC draped on everything!

hybrid or copper only, sleeved likely...all of the iem stuff is missing from the website, so its hard to tell what each of them is all about.  The IEM fusion on the last page is pretty cool looking.  I have a note in to Trevor, but just thought i would ask the mob as well!


----------



## Velozity

ksorota said:


> Who would like to recommend their favorite Norne cable for on the go.  I am putting together a travel setup with some closed back headphones that will serve as my work/commuting/travel setup and dont want to be sitting around the airport with the Solvine/3SC draped on everything!
> 
> hybrid or copper only, sleeved likely...all of the iem stuff is missing from the website, so its hard to tell what each of them is all about.  The IEM fusion on the last page is pretty cool looking.  I have a note in to Trevor, but just thought i would ask the mob as well!




I actually bought a 6' Solvine for that same purpose.  Are you not comfortable traveling with your Solvine?  I don't know what other cable would be more travel friendly besides maybe a Drausk Lite.


----------



## ksorota

Velozity said:


> I actually bought a 6' Solvine for that same purpose.  Are you not comfortable traveling with your Solvine?  I don't know what other cable would be more travel friendly besides maybe a Drausk Lite.


It would be fine, but I would have to send it in for retermination to the Fostex connectors (and 4.4 pentacon) and if I am going to do that, then I might as well get a new cable.  My feeling is that a sleeved cable may take the abuse a little better.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

ksorota said:


> Who would like to recommend their favorite Norne cable for on the go.  I am putting together a travel setup with some closed back headphones that will serve as my work/commuting/travel setup and dont want to be sitting around the airport with the Solvine/3SC draped on everything!
> 
> hybrid or copper only, sleeved likely...all of the iem stuff is missing from the website, so its hard to tell what each of them is all about.  The IEM fusion on the last page is pretty cool looking.  I have a note in to Trevor, but just thought i would ask the mob as well!


Hi, I'll love'in! My Fusion II with tia treo and am thinking of getting 1 for my ether C flow. I find the cable to have a nice smooth full-bodied sound, warm with good detail and no harsh highs. Talk to Trevor about it he will set you straight and never upsell you.


----------



## ksorota

Stu Paddasso said:


> Hi, I'll love'in! My Fusion II with tia treo and am thinking of getting 1 for my ether C flow. I find the cable to have a nice smooth full-bodied sound, warm with good detail and no harsh highs. Talk to Trevor about it he will set you straight and never upsell you.



I messaged with Trevor and we are going to go with another Solvine, haha.  He gave me a few options, but will just stay the course and go with what I like, just drop the splitter for some extra compactness!  

Now I have to figure out what to do with the 3SC that doesnt have a mate yet


----------



## Stereolab42

Did Norne suddenly go out of business? Have not gotten a response to multiple emails and PMs I've sent over the past few weeks about a cable I mailed in for work. Complete radio silence.


----------



## fuhransahis

Stereolab42 said:


> Did Norne suddenly go out of business? Have not gotten a response to multiple emails and PMs I've sent over the past few weeks about a cable I mailed in for work. Complete radio silence.



He's in business, takes a few emails but he'll respond kindly and helpfully when he catches up, believe it's been a hectic period for him recently from what I gather


----------



## Guidostrunk

Stereolab42 said:


> Did Norne suddenly go out of business? Have not gotten a response to multiple emails and PMs I've sent over the past few weeks about a cable I mailed in for work. Complete radio silence.


Trevor was having issues with emails going into the spam folder. Keep trying lol


----------



## Stereolab42

fuhransahis said:


> He's in business, takes a few emails but he'll respond kindly and helpfully when he catches up, believe it's been a hectic period for him recently from what I gather


How many weeks and how many emails and PMs should it take? This does not bode well for any future scenario in which I would need to send in one of my three Silvergardes for repair (the cable I sent in was an earlier Norne). I can understand if there was some sort of personal emergency. But he's clearly negotiating purchases with other members as of the past few days. Trevor, please just send me back my cable, as-is if you can't perform the modification.


----------



## JLoud

I emailed him Monday and he responded Tuesday saying some issues had come up and he was behind a few days. Maybe try a new email thread instead of replying to previous emails.


----------



## Thenewguy007

Stereolab42 said:


> How many weeks and how many emails and PMs should it take? This does not bode well for any future scenario in which I would need to send in one of my three Silvergardes for repair (the cable I sent in was an earlier Norne). I can understand if there was some sort of personal emergency. But he's clearly negotiating purchases with other members as of the past few days. Trevor, please just send me back my cable, as-is if you can't perform the modification.



High volume orders & long process for building some of the more complex cables, all run by one person = long response times unfortuentely.


----------



## TigzStudio (May 29, 2021)

Stereolab42 said:


> Did Norne suddenly go out of business? Have not gotten a response to multiple emails and PMs I've sent over the past few weeks about a cable I mailed in for work. Complete radio silence.


I am sending you a PM to see what is going on with your specific email issue.


edit:  email was located in regards to your retermination, and tracking was sent.


----------



## paradoxper

Stereolab42 said:


> How many weeks and how many emails and PMs should it take? This does not bode well for any future scenario in which I would need to send in one of my three Silvergardes for repair (the cable I sent in was an earlier Norne). I can understand if there was some sort of personal emergency. But he's clearly negotiating purchases with other members as of the past few days. Trevor, please just send me back my cable, as-is if you can't perform the modification.


Probably as many as it takes. And if you don't like that, buy from someone else.

Whatever the context, and whatever your, my, our feelings, Trevor has always been slow and overworked.

No excuse. It is what it is and how it has been. 

His product speaks for itself despite the frustration beforehand.


----------



## OneEyedHito

paradoxper said:


> Probably as many as it takes. And if you don't like that, buy from someone else.
> 
> Whatever the context, and whatever your, my, our feelings, Trevor has always been slow and overworked.
> 
> ...



I’ve got over $2K wrapped up in 3 cables from Trevor. They are the best in the business for certain. There’s the saying you can have it 2 of 3 ways but not all 3, well that definitely applies here but yes maybe prices should go up a bit so he can hire an admin to kick in with the communication. I’d pay more if the service and responsiveness was better for certain.

Again as for the product A+++ and how helpful Trevor is once you get him also A+++, at the end of the day there’s too many of us and not enough of him!


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Trevor  definitely needs to clone himself


----------



## claud W

Trevor will tell you that your cable needs 300 hours of burn in. The S4 is an all silver cable and is especially hard to break in. Find a streaming provider on the internet  like Tidal. Tidal allows you to make playlists. I have five 400 + song playlists. Hook up your headphones  and Norne cable to your computer music system and let her rip. 
Here is my computer headphone system and extra Drop amp for cable break in. The SPL Phonitor has a problem. If I try to break in IEM cable, the volume automatically shuts down. The Drop amp also has a great variety of outputs.


----------



## Guidostrunk

His cables are well worth the wait.


----------



## ThanatosVI

OneEyedHito said:


> I’ve got over $2K wrapped up in 3 cables from Trevor. *They are the best in the business for certain*. There’s the saying you can have it 2 of 3 ways but not all 3, well that definitely applies here but yes maybe prices should go up a bit so he can hire an admin to kick in with the communication. I’d pay more if the service and responsiveness was better for certain.
> 
> Again as for the product A+++ and how helpful Trevor is once you get him also A+++, at the end of the day there’s too many of us and not enough of him!


I totally agree with the bolded part.
Other manufacturers also offer interesting cables, but Trevors craftmansship is just a level above.


----------



## sahmen (May 31, 2021)

*This is my S4 8-wire, between 48 and 72 hours of ongoing "burn-in,", and also not necessarily too keen on bright colors, so it might not be too photogenic in this situation :*










*On the other hand, it sounds great already, so never mind the slightly challenged photogenic demeanor.  @gnahra , this is also FYI *


----------



## ThanatosVI

sahmen said:


> *This my S4 8-wire, between 48 and 72 hours of ongoing "burn-in,", and also not necessarily too keen on bright colors, so it might not be too photogenic in this situation :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful cable. Listening to my Empyrean with it right now.

Might order a Vykari for the direct comparison some time this year.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

sahmen said:


> *This my S4 8-wire, between 48 and 72 hours of ongoing "burn-in,", and also not necessarily too keen on bright colors, so it might not be too photogenic in this situation :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so Good 👍👍👍


----------



## rayofsi

definitely liking my s4 8 wire more and more. letting it burn in here and there, still under 100 hrs on it.
i have over $2k in 2 Norne Cables, best purchases. 6ft vykari terminated for susvara and 8ft s4 8 wire terminated for abyss.


----------



## sahmen (Jun 2, 2021)

*Well gentlemen, speaking of "best purchases," the recent arrival of my 7ft S4 8-wire has had the ironic effect of cranking up my previously languishing appetite for a 7ft Vykari into overdrive, instead of satiating or appeasing my quest for the ultimate in cable performance as one would expect under "normal" circumstances..., which is where the "ironic" part comes in, but I digress.

Now in order to fund that appetite-on-steroids for the Vykari, I'm feeling compelled to let go of a few "golden oldies" (or "golden" but no so "oldies"), which is not necessarily a bad thing given how occasional "house cleaning" exercises like this one help me to keep in check some of my bad "hoarding" habits    .  

It is in the interest of determining reasonable used market prices for the following pre-owned cables that I need the help of veteran members of the forum:

1. A 15ft Norne Zoetic which is barely used, and might even need some break-in as a result (w/4-pin XLR and Hifiman HP  2.5mm terminations :*





*2. A 6ft Draug V3 cable, also w/4pin XLR, and Hifiman HP 2.5mm terminations:*






*3. A 5ft Silvergarde S3, w/ 4-pin XLR and Audeze/ZMF mini XLR terminations:*





*Helpful suggestions are welcome.*


----------



## ThanatosVI

sahmen said:


> *Well gentlemen, speaking of "best purchases," the recent arrival of my 7ft S4 8-wire has had the ironic effect of cranking up my previously languishing appetite for a 7ft Vykari into overdrive, instead of satiating or appeasing my quest for the ultimate in cable performance as one would expect under "normal" circumstances..., which is where the "ironic" part comes in, but I digress.
> 
> Now in order to fund that appetite-on-steroids for the Vykari, I'm feeling compelled to let go of a few "golden oldies" (or "golden" but no so "oldies"), which is not necessarily a bad thing given how occasional "house cleaning" exercises like this one help me to keep in check some of my bad "hoarding" habits    .
> 
> ...


Sent a pm with suggestions


----------



## Wes S

sahmen said:


> *Well gentlemen, speaking of "best purchases," the recent arrival of my 7ft S4 8-wire has had the ironic effect of cranking up my previously languishing appetite for a 7ft Vykari into overdrive, instead of satiating or appeasing my quest for the ultimate in cable performance as one would expect under "normal" circumstances..., which is where the "ironic" part comes in, but I digress.
> 
> Now in order to fund that appetite-on-steroids for the Vykari, I'm feeling compelled to let go of a few "golden oldies" (or "golden" but no so "oldies"), which is not necessarily a bad thing given how occasional "house cleaning" exercises like this one help me to keep in check some of my bad "hoarding" habits    .
> 
> ...


Damn fine cables you got there, and I am sure many are chomping at the bit to buy one!


----------



## asdafaasda

s4 iem


----------



## ThanatosVI

asdafaasda said:


> s4 iem


Welcome to the club


----------



## Stu Paddasso

asdafaasda said:


> s4 iem


Wicked !!!!


----------



## Chesty

I would once again like to extend my thanks to Norne Audio and Trevor.  Following receipt of my Vykari Reference cable for my Focal Stellia in April, my bespoke S4 8-wire cable for my Utopia has arrived.  This has a custom black sleeve with single silver tracer, which complements the silver detailing on the black Utopia nicely.  Its a long weekend here in Hong Kong, and the forecast is rain, so I am settling in for some serious listening.


----------



## jurumal

Chesty said:


> I would once again like to extend my thanks to Norne Audio and Trevor.  Following receipt of my Vykari Reference cable for my Focal Stellia in April, my bespoke S4 8-wire cable for my Utopia has arrived.  This has a custom black sleeve with single silver tracer, which complements the silver detailing on the black Utopia nicely.  Its a long weekend here in Hong Kong, and the forecast is rain, so I am settling in for some serious listening.


I'm not jealous. I'm not jealous. I'm not jealous.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Chesty said:


> I would once again like to extend my thanks to Norne Audio and Trevor.  Following receipt of my Vykari Reference cable for my Focal Stellia in April, my bespoke S4 8-wire cable for my Utopia has arrived.  This has a custom black sleeve with single silver tracer, which complements the silver detailing on the black Utopia nicely.  Its a long weekend here in Hong Kong, and the forecast is rain, so I am settling in for some serious listening.


What an awesome setup bro!


----------



## ThanatosVI

Chesty said:


> I would once again like to extend my thanks to Norne Audio and Trevor.  Following receipt of my Vykari Reference cable for my Focal Stellia in April, my bespoke S4 8-wire cable for my Utopia has arrived.  This has a custom black sleeve with single silver tracer, which complements the silver detailing on the black Utopia nicely.  Its a long weekend here in Hong Kong, and the forecast is rain, so I am settling in for some serious listening.


Great cables. Single silver tracer looks also nice.


----------



## Chesty

jurumal said:


> I'm not jealous. I'm not jealous. I'm not jealous.





Guidostrunk said:


> What an awesome setup bro!





ThanatosVI said:


> Great cables. Single silver tracer looks also nice.


Thank you all.  Setup is pretty much done for the time being.  Now I just need to settle in and enjoy it.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Chesty said:


> Thank you all.  Setup is pretty much done for the time being.  Now I just need to settle in and enjoy it.


Well do you also have Norne Interconnects to make the setup complete?


----------



## Chesty

ThanatosVI said:


> Well do you also have Norne Interconnects to make the setup complete?


Ha! Alas no, but I do have Moon Audio Silver Dragon interconnects, and I am sticking with them!


----------



## ThanatosVI

Chesty said:


> Ha! Alas no, but I do have Moon Audio Silver Dragon interconnects, and I am sticking with them!


Fair enough.
Enjoy the system


----------



## JLoud

I just got XLR interconnects from Norne for my WA33 and Blue Hawaii. One set arrived Monday the other is pending. Moved up from  Pangea cables. Seems more open sounding. Also noticed I am one step lower on my volume pot then with the other cables. Interesting 🤔. Maybe the heavier gauge is the difference?


----------



## ThanatosVI

JLoud said:


> I just got XLR interconnects from Norne for my WA33 and Blue Hawaii. One set arrived Monday the other is pending. Moved up from  Pangea cables. Seems more open sounding. Also noticed I am one step lower on my volume pot then with the other cables. Interesting 🤔. Maybe the heavier gauge is the difference?


Vykari interconnects?
Waiting on mine. The jump will be huge from some 30 Bucks interconnects.


----------



## AudioDuck

jurumal said:


> I'm not jealous. I'm not jealous. I'm not jealous.


Neither am I. Neither am I. Neither am I.


----------



## gnahra

asdafaasda said:


> s4 iem


Very nice.
Any impressions you can share with your 12t?  Any chance you have any other of Trevor’s creations you can compare with the S4?


----------



## asdafaasda

gnahra said:


> Very nice.
> Any impressions you can share with your 12t?  Any chance you have any other of Trevor’s creations you can compare with the S4?



I've only had it for a few days and initially it felt heavy on back of the ears after longer sessions but I think I'm getting more and more used to it every session. Build quality is exceptional as you'd expect from Norne and aesthetically these are exactly to my preference. Microphonics are low but present.

Not sure if I can recommend this to everybody due to the weight. You must remember this was designed for full sized headphones and it is 19awg, much more than typical IEM wires. Time will tell if I decide to keep it or go for a lighter cable. A shirt clip might help but why complicate things.

Sadly can't comment much about the sound since gear for me these days mostly boils down to just "Yup, these are pretty good!". 

I have not owned any other Norne IEM cables.


----------



## Lappy27

Hi all,

I'm looking for a short cable to link my new AK Kann Alpha to my Focal Utopia.  

3 years ago, I bought a Draug Silver from Trevor for the Utopia and iBasso DX200 with good results. I quickly sold the iBasso and the cable as I was merely using my transportable setup. 

I am now in a situation that will require significant use of a transportable setup. I bought an adapter with 4.4 TRRRS plug for my 10 feet 21 AWG solid OCC silver conductors cable but it's heavy and cumbersome.

For the headfiers that had to chance to experiment with Trevor's cables and Utopia, which is the best option in your opinion? Drausk? S4? Vykari? 

The Alpha give a large soundstage and great separation but I might want a bit more bass quantity (quality is pretty good).

Thanks for any opinion.


----------



## nonamerat

I recently received my S4 that I am using with my ZMF VO. This is my second Norne cable. My other is a Draug 3 that I use for the LCD-X and also previously the ZMFs. As always, the construction is top notch.

I am not skilled in describing sound with words so take this FWIW, but spending some time doing A/B (not blind) with the S4 and Draug 3 I have convinced myself that the S4 is a step up in detail resolution specifically in 'texture', if that makes sense. For example, for you electronic fans in Distant Lights by Zhu, there is a long hold bass note and piano type note throughout the track. Both of these notes clearly have more edge/texture to them where the Draug 3 is smoother. Matter of taste really. I wouldn't say one or the other is better and we are talking minor differences. It also pronounced the vocals slightly vs. the Draug. Overall, I would say the change is less dramatic than a pad swap for the ZMF (for those familiar with that), but it did meet my expectations. My goal was to keep the BE2 hybrid pads which provided a slight bass emphasis to the ZMF but the vocals were too recessed for my liking vs. the Verite pad. Adding the S4, to my ears, brought things back to be a little more neutral while maintaining the slight bass emphasis I was looking for from the pad swap. I want to use the word brighter here, but I know that may turn some people off. I was not expecting the overall increase in detail, that is an added bonus. Probably also worth noting that my general sound preference is neutral with a slight bass lift (I know, that's no longer neutral but you get the idea!). I'm not one to look for the ultimate smooth, warm, gooey sound. I want the most amount of detail without being fatiguing.

Oh, and the cable looks great. Let's be honest that was 80% of the reason I got it!


----------



## jurumal

nonamerat said:


> I recently received my S4 that I am using with my ZMF VO. This is my second Norne cable. My other is a Draug 3 that I use for the LCD-X and also previously the ZMFs. As always, the construction is top notch.
> 
> I am not skilled in describing sound with words so take this FWIW, but spending some time doing A/B (not blind) with the S4 and Draug 3 I have convinced myself that the S4 is a step up in detail resolution specifically in 'texture', if that makes sense. For example, for you electronic fans in Distant Lights by Zhu, there is a long hold bass note and piano type note throughout the track. Both of these notes clearly have more edge/texture to them where the Draug 3 is smoother. Matter of taste really. I wouldn't say one or the other is better and we are talking minor differences. It also pronounced the vocals slightly vs. the Draug. Overall, I would say the change is less dramatic than a pad swap for the ZMF (for those familiar with that), but it did meet my expectations. My goal was to keep the BE2 hybrid pads which provided a slight bass emphasis to the ZMF but the vocals were too recessed for my liking vs. the Verite pad. Adding the S4, to my ears, brought things back to be a little more neutral while maintaining the slight bass emphasis I was looking for from the pad swap. I want to use the word brighter here, but I know that may turn some people off. I was not expecting the overall increase in detail, that is an added bonus. Probably also worth noting that my general sound preference is neutral with a slight bass lift (I know, that's no longer neutral but you get the idea!). I'm not one to look for the ultimate smooth, warm, gooey sound. I want the most amount of detail without being fatiguing.
> 
> Oh, and the cable looks great. Let's be honest that was 80% of the reason I got it!


What wood is your VO?


----------



## nonamerat

jurumal said:


> What wood is your VO?


Desert Ironwood


----------



## Pharmaboy

nonamerat said:


> Oh, and the cable looks great. Let's be honest that was 80% of the reason I got it!



Here's how far gone I am in this hobby: I feel no shame in totally agreeing with you.

I ordered my new 7' Drausk w/transparent cover partly because of the terrific things people say about Norne cables--but also partly because the looks of this cable absolutely knock me out.

Just heard from Trevor that the cable is on the way, so it'll be "Christmas in July" for me...


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Hey does anyone know if Trevor makes a pure copper iem cable?


----------



## sahmen

Stu Paddasso said:


> Hey does anyone know if Trevor makes a pure copper iem cable?


I know that if he doesn't, he'll make one for you if you custom order it.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Stu Paddasso said:


> Hey does anyone know if Trevor makes a pure copper iem cable?


Shoot him an email.


----------



## hawk13

sahmen said:


> I know that if he doesn't, he'll make one for you if you custom order it.


What @sahmen and @Guidostrunk said. I just ordered a Vykari from him for my HEKse. He was incredible, start to finish. And he offers returns, which is rare for custom cables.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

Hi, I have 4 silver and 2 fusion norne iem cables and was just thinking about a copper to expand the collection for cable rolling. So I just wanted your thoughts on copper cable before I bothered Trever


----------



## StephenTiger

Hey Fam, any good IEMs to recommend? Broke the 4 braided I'm using recently, heard pretty much good reviews about Norse's cable. I'm into more mids, and larger soundstage, what do y'all think?


----------



## Stu Paddasso

My best iem is Jomo Trinity Brass it has the most cohesive sound signature that I've heard. I am using Norne Hyverd silver cable with it but will switch to silvergaurge when it gets back from being reterminated


StephenTiger said:


> Hey Fam, any good IEMs to recommend? Broke the 4 braided I'm using recently, heard pretty much good reviews about Norse's cable. I'm into more mids, and larger soundstage, what do y'all think?


----------



## ksorota

@Stu Paddasso @StephenTiger 

Not sure about Iem cables but i know that Trevor loves discussing cable matching! I would reach out and get the conversation rolling, who knows he might be working on some new offerings😉


----------



## Pharmaboy (Jul 16, 2021)

Recently took delivery of my new 7' Norne Audio Drausk cable with clear cover--and thanks to Trevor for great communication & customer service!

I recently compared the Drausk (which had been burned in ~25 hours) to my 2M ForzaAudioWorks HCP Noir cable (pictures below...wish there had been some sunlight). Both cables are balanced, with 4-pin XLR on the amp side & mini-XLRs on the headphone side. The amp is the Violectric V281; headphone is a silkwood ZMF Verite Open; music a wide range of blues, R&B, jazz, and classical.










*Punchline:* These 2 cables sound extremely similar. I’m really hard pressed to call out any sonic differences, no matter how minor. I _might_ hear a slightly wider channel separation on the Drausk, and might hear a touch more smoothness on it. If so (and I’m not even sure), the differences are tiny. I could never tell these apart in a blind listening test...no way.

What these 2 cables have in common are these characteristics:

These are quite physically substantial (read “not thin”) multi-strand cables. They look thick and heavy (something I prize in cables, because I'm that kind of shallow)
But neither one _feels_ thick & heavy. Quite the contrary: both feel light & supple in the hand, bend very easily, and “drape” wherever/however I want them to
Both cables have near-zero microphonics. I can slide them across my pants or shirt and hear nothing as a result
They share a refined, luminous sound I associate with fine copper cable designs: clear and shimmery highs that don’t sound piercing or edgy; a rich, wide midrange, full of spacial & sonic detail; and a natural, foundational weight in the entire bass range. Overall it's a rich, refined, musical sound...nothing ever sounds "forced."
You can’t go wrong with either cable. As high end cables go, they’re not crazy expensive (both <$500). The FAW is about 30% cheaper by length--but the Drausk is a little prettier, so we'll call it even.

Purely on the basis of looks/appearance, the Drausk takes the ribbon. It’s a beautiful cable design. The transparent covering shows off all that glittering copper wire. The interweaving of wires is tight, uniform, and very well done.

The HCP Noir has a plain black covering, but it’s also a handsome cable IMO. The interweaving of wires is slightly looser, but there’s nothing wrong with that. It looks great to me, just not quite as movie-star-pretty as the Drausk.

The only criticism I can make of the Drausk is that when you specify no price-added splitter, you actually get no splitter; whereas with the HCP Noir, when you don’t specify a price-added splitter, you get the sturdy black stock splitter. To be honest, this criticism is trivial; I got exactly what I specified w/the Drausk, which was no splitter (can’t complain about that). And the interweaving of the copper wires is so tight & well done that I don’t fear that the L vs R lead will separate further.

Finally, both ForzaAudioWorks & Norne Audio are run by extremely hardworking, dedicated owner/designers. My experience with both was very positive. Wait times can be on the long side, but in the scheme of things, it’s trivial because the cables are so worth the wait.

I can’t recommend both cables highly enough!


----------



## jurumal

Pharmaboy said:


> Recently took delivery of my new 7' Norne Audio Drausk cable with clear cover--and thanks to Trevor for great communication & customer service!
> 
> I recently compared the Drausk (which had been burned in ~25 hours) to my 2M ForzaAudioWorks HCP Noir cable (pictures below...wish there had been some sunlight). Both cables are balanced, with 4-pin XLR on the amp side & mini-XLRs on the headphone side. The amp is the Violectric V281; headphone is a silkwood ZMF Verite Open; music a wide range of blues, R&B, jazz, and classical.
> 
> ...


Would you mind comparing sonic differences between these upgrade cables and the stock cable?


----------



## Pharmaboy (Jul 17, 2021)

jurumal said:


> Would you mind comparing sonic differences between these upgrade cables and the stock cable?



ZMF recently upgraded its stock cable, at least for the VO, from the old ribbon/flat design to a woven/cloth covered copper cable. This new stock cable is what I used for the first 2 or 3 months with the VO. The sound was so outstanding, even magical to my ears, that I had no urge to try my excellent Forza HCP Noir cable with it.

Then 1-2 months ago I got the urge & switched cables. I was immediately rewarded with subtly better sound. I didn't do cable vs cable listening, switching back & forth, so pardon my lack of precision here. Here are the basics of what I heard:

The sound overall seemed "bigger," with a little more of everything that matters (bass punch/impact; soundstage space; midrange density; and dynamics). I didn't have to strain to hear these things...
I might have also heard a little more space around notes compared to stock (pretty subtle)
The already superb tone & timbre of the VO -- its voicing -- didn't change. It's still the best HP I've ever heard for conveying nuances of instrumental/vocal timbre. Still, the overall sound got a bit larger and more dynamic
Similarly, the unusually good speed & resolution of the VO didn't really change: still noteworthy, yet ear-friendly

In my experience bigger/better copper cables like the FAW HCP Noir & Norne Drausk open up the extremes of the frequency range in subtle but appreciable ways, with bass having a bit more depth & drama and the highs sounding a little smoother w/no loss of detail. I keep using the lame adjective "rich" for this sound because it's challenging to characterize sonic changes that are small but meaningful...

Overall sonic improvement w/a better cable maybe in the 5% range...? Purely subjective guess--but with a headphone of this quality, any positive changes/improvements in the sound are very welcome & satisfying.


----------



## sahmen (Jul 20, 2021)

hawk13 said:


> What @sahmen and @Guidostrunk said. I just ordered a Vykari from him for my HEKse. He was incredible, start to finish. And he offers returns, which is rare for custom cables.


If you ever get to compare the Vykari and the more standard Copper based cables, such as the Drausk, I would like to know your impressions about the sonic differences. I have found the differences between the S4 8-wire and the standard S4 to be quite interesting, and would like to know how things work on the Vykari side, beginning with how it compares with the Copper wires.

A comparison of the Vykari and standard Silver wires such as the S4 or the S3 too would be welcome.  I am not saying I expect you to have all these cables at your disposal, so please do not feel too put upon to address these questions if they're not practical.  I just thought I should ask just in case you or someone else. could help.  Thanks.


----------



## bigbeans

A favorite of mine, Vykari and ZMF Verite Closed Purple Stablized.


----------



## jurumal

bigbeans said:


> A favorite of mine, Vykari and ZMF Verite Closed Purple Stablized.


What a beaut! What kind of improvements did you notice over whichever cable you previously used with your VC?


----------



## bigbeans

jurumal said:


> What a beaut! What kind of improvements did you notice over whichever cable you previously used with your VC?


I have only used Vykari with VC. I do not possess ears gifted enough to hear the differences between cables unfortunately 😭, I purchase cables for their craftsmanship and beauty (which is evident with Vykari ).


----------



## jurumal

No worries man. Let me just point out once again how gorgeous that thing is 😍


----------



## iPaintCode

I’m curious how long is the wait from ordering to door from others over the last 3-6 months? I’m around a month and a half so far and no email response.


----------



## jurumal

iPaintCode said:


> I’m curious how long is the wait from ordering to door from others over the last 3-6 months? I’m around a month and a half so far and no email response.


I too am curious. I just placed an order for a Drausk last night. What cable did you order? When I was able to catch Trevor last, he mentioned there was a global shortage on silver. Depending on what you ordered, you may be impacted by this issue.


----------



## iPaintCode

My order is pure copper occ litzs.


----------



## jurumal

iPaintCode said:


> My order is pure copper occ litzs.


Yeah, then I don’t know.


----------



## ksorota

iPaintCode said:


> I’m curious how long is the wait from ordering to door from others over the last 3-6 months? I’m around a month and a half so far and no email response.



My experience has shown that it’s anywhere between 1 month and 1 year…but average around 4. Worth the wait though! 

Silver has been the biggest problem i think and most of the copper cables i have ordered have been in the few months time range.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

iPaintCode said:


> I’m curious how long is the wait from ordering to door from others over the last 3-6 months? I’m around a month and a half so far and no email response.


In the last year, it's been between 10 days and 5 months. Try bumping your emails that usually works


----------



## ksorota

I hate to say it, but Solvine just met is match for enjoyment!

This is a new hybrid that Trevor will be bringing out soon.  It is a quad braid cable with three conductors per strand, two copper/silver hybrid and one copper.  Generally speaking cable rolling shows nuance, but in the case of swapping from Solvine to this new hybrid... the changes were easily distinguishable.  

The new cable enhanced the clarity and sparkle in the highs and increased the engagement by upping the detail presentation.  In comparison, the Solvine sounds more mellow and smooth.  They are a great pair of cables to own!


----------



## ThanatosVI

ksorota said:


> I hate to say it, but Solvine just met is match for enjoyment!
> 
> This is a new hybrid that Trevor will be bringing out soon.  It is a quad braid cable with three conductors per strand, two copper/silver hybrid and one copper.  Generally speaking cable rolling shows nuance, but in the case of swapping from Solvine to this new hybrid... the changes were easily distinguishable.
> 
> The new cable enhanced the clarity and sparkle in the highs and increased the engagement by upping the detail presentation.  In comparison, the Solvine sounds more mellow and smooth.  They are a great pair of cables to own!


Looks gorgeous


----------



## jurumal

ksorota said:


> I hate to say it, but Solvine just met is match for enjoyment!
> 
> This is a new hybrid that Trevor will be bringing out soon.  It is a quad braid cable with three conductors per strand, two copper/silver hybrid and one copper.  Generally speaking cable rolling shows nuance, but in the case of swapping from Solvine to this new hybrid... the changes were easily distinguishable.
> 
> The new cable enhanced the clarity and sparkle in the highs and increased the engagement by upping the detail presentation.  In comparison, the Solvine sounds more mellow and smooth.  They are a great pair of cables to own!


Sound impressions always appreciated.


----------



## buzzlulu

How is that different from the Vykari?


----------



## RobertSM

ksorota said:


> I hate to say it, but Solvine just met is match for enjoyment!
> 
> This is a new hybrid that Trevor will be bringing out soon.  It is a quad braid cable with three conductors per strand, two copper/silver hybrid and one copper.  Generally speaking cable rolling shows nuance, but in the case of swapping from Solvine to this new hybrid... the changes were easily distinguishable.
> 
> The new cable enhanced the clarity and sparkle in the highs and increased the engagement by upping the detail presentation.  In comparison, the Solvine sounds more mellow and smooth.  They are a great pair of cables to own!



Congratulations.

I love the thick guage of your new cable. Has Tervor shared a name for this new cable? You've definitely piqued my interest.


----------



## AudioDuck

ksorota said:


> I hate to say it, but Solvine just met is match for enjoyment!
> 
> This is a new hybrid that Trevor will be bringing out soon.  It is a quad braid cable with three conductors per strand, two copper/silver hybrid and one copper.  Generally speaking cable rolling shows nuance, but in the case of swapping from Solvine to this new hybrid... the changes were easily distinguishable.
> 
> The new cable enhanced the clarity and sparkle in the highs and increased the engagement by upping the detail presentation.  In comparison, the Solvine sounds more mellow and smooth.  They are a great pair of cables to own!


If you don’t mind me asking, what did it cost? Might have to get one this fall or Christmas…


----------



## ThanatosVI

buzzlulu said:


> How is that different from the Vykari?


More copper, less silver and a thinner gauge.
Also less pricey.


----------



## Wes S

ksorota said:


> I hate to say it, but Solvine just met is match for enjoyment!
> 
> This is a new hybrid that Trevor will be bringing out soon.  It is a quad braid cable with three conductors per strand, two copper/silver hybrid and one copper.  Generally speaking cable rolling shows nuance, but in the case of swapping from Solvine to this new hybrid... the changes were easily distinguishable.
> 
> The new cable enhanced the clarity and sparkle in the highs and increased the engagement by upping the detail presentation.  In comparison, the Solvine sounds more mellow and smooth.  They are a great pair of cables to own!


Killer!  Thanks for sharing, and now I am lusting after another Norne cable.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Wes S said:


> Killer!  Thanks for sharing, and now I am lusting after another Norne cable.


Everything including silver is hard to get right now.

My order should be swnt out soon (at least I got a new tracking link last week)

And when I asked for New quotes he told me that his pure silver stuff might take a while.
(For fusion these new additions should be in stock though)


----------



## ksorota

ThanatosVI said:


> Everything including silver is hard to get right now.
> 
> My order should be swnt out soon (at least I got a new tracking link last week)
> 
> ...



Trevor said the same thing.  For this cable he was able to stock up on the silver/copper fusion and of all things is waiting for more of the copper stranding...quick/smart thinking on Trevors part.



buzzlulu said:


> How is that different from the Vykari?



Basically what was said above I was interested in another Solvine with fewer conductors to make it more portable and Trevor recommended trying this one out.  The combination of fewer strands and quad weave make it a bit more pliable than the druag style braid.  I do not have the copper/silver percentages, but this is a higher percentage of copper than Solvine, and probably close to 60/40 copper to silver. 



RobertSM said:


> I love the thick guage of your new cable. Has Tervor shared a name for this new cable? You've definitely piqued my interest.



I do not have a name for it yet, but he said it would be part of the regular offerings in the near future. 

It is a lovely sounding cable that elevates the detail and airiness of the headphones.  It is also my first 4.4 cable...to be used on the go with a hip dac and WA11.  Another reason I wanted to go with something a little more flexible and light.


----------



## RobertSM

ksorota said:


> Trevor said the same thing.  For this cable he was able to stock up on the silver/copper fusion and of all things is waiting for more of the copper stranding...quick/smart thinking on Trevors part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply. I will keep an eye on the new offerings from Trevor aswell.

I owned the WA11. I really loved it and only sold it, in haste, when my schedule changed just before Covid. 

Now my schedule is picking back up again and I'm actually in the need of more portable solutions. With that said I think I should be in contact with Trevor as I actually just purchased my first pair of IEMs and am now looking for a DAP. *gasp*. It's alot to think about for a lover of full sized gear. But I'm thankful that new challenges have presented themselves and have called me up. I'm sure I'll have an order in with Trevor soon to keep on with the tunes regardless of location.

All the best.


----------



## xtr4

RobertSM said:


> Thank you for your reply. I will keep an eye on the new offerings from Trevor aswell.
> 
> I owned the WA11. I really loved it and only sold it, in haste, when my schedule changed just before Covid.
> 
> ...


Get the Shanling M30 "DAP" hahahaha

Quick question about Norne website. Are the listings not showing all the new cables such as Vykari and Solvine or is it just me?


----------



## ThanatosVI

xtr4 said:


> Get the Shanling M30 "DAP" hahahaha
> 
> Quick question about Norne website. Are the listings not showing all the new cables such as Vykari and Solvine or is it just me?


Website is not up to date, best is to write an email or using the contact form.

Solvine has never been on the website for example


----------



## ksorota

RobertSM said:


> Thank you for your reply. I will keep an eye on the new offerings from Trevor aswell.
> 
> I owned the WA11. I really loved it and only sold it, in haste, when my schedule changed just before Covid.
> 
> ...


Wa11 was meant for office and travel. Great little amp with lots of power. Wa2 has taken over the office roll though...so sweet!


----------



## sahmen (Aug 20, 2021)

*Okay saludos amigos !*

Say *hola!* to my little friend... errrr* el* _*grandissimo señor vykari!   *_


----------



## ThanatosVI

sahmen said:


> *Okay saludos amigos !*
> 
> Say *hola!* to my little friend... errrr the _*grandissimo vykari!   *_


Magnificent!


----------



## bcowen

After an impatient (on my part) wait, the Drausk Lite is finally here.  Exemplary workmanship, and I love the sleeve and feel of it.





But no listening allowed until it's thoroughly cooked.


----------



## gnahra

sorry to ask the group again...has anyone tried the Silvergarde S4 for IEMs versus the S3?  and any clear sound quality improvements, if so?


----------



## mottykytu

Sorry just back to cable game after long period... Currently own a Norne Therium is it worth upgrade to the Silvergarde ? Is the different obvious? Thanks


----------



## Wes S (Aug 31, 2021)

bcowen said:


> After an impatient (on my part) wait, the Drausk Lite is finally here.  Exemplary workmanship, and I love the sleeve and feel of it.
> 
> 
> 
> But no listening allowed until it's thoroughly cooked.


Heck yeah man!  Welcome to the Norne club.

Cable cooker . . . interesting.  So once all your cables are burned in, what do you do with it?   Do you rent it out?  Seriously though that seems like a cool piece of equipment for a cable junky.


----------



## whirlwind

bcowen said:


> After an impatient (on my part) wait, the Drausk Lite is finally here.  Exemplary workmanship, and I love the sleeve and feel of it.
> 
> 
> 
> But no listening allowed until it's thoroughly cooked.


If the wait was impatient....just go ahead and listen to them as they cook....no harm no foul!


----------



## bcowen

Wes S said:


> Heck yeah man!  Welcome to the Norne club.
> 
> Cable cooker . . . interesting.  So once all your cables are burned in, what do you do with it?   Do you rent it out?  Seriously though that seems like a cool piece of equipment for a cable junky.


No, I put it on the shelf waiting for the next new cable.     72 hours of cooking made a nice improvement in the Norne.  Would have gotten there on its own just playing music, but the Cooker speeds up the process significantly.


----------



## bcowen

whirlwind said:


> If the wait was impatient....just go ahead and listen to them as they cook....no harm no foul!


But that requires even more patience.  I *do* have limits.


----------



## xirxes

Can anyone attest to any full silver offerings from Norne for full sized cans that are truly Non-micro-phonic? thanks


----------



## shafat777

xirxes said:


> Can anyone attest to any full silver offerings from Norne for full sized cans that are truly Non-micro-phonic? thanks


Silvergrade S4.


----------



## xirxes

shafat777 said:


> Silvergrade S4.


Im not too sure about this, as i have direct referal from my exact length, terminations, and wrapping i want from Norne on a Silvergarde S3 and they said it was "oddly micro-phonic". Do you have direct experience that the S4 is truly not micro-phonic?


----------



## shafat777

the s3 is a bare cable. The S4 comes with heatshrink. And as a matter of fact, i am using my S4 with my ZMF Verite Closed as we speak and it has no microphonics no matter how much it rubs up against the desk or anything else. I am indeed speaking from " direct experience".


----------



## LoryWiv (Sep 6, 2021)

xirxes said:


> Can anyone attest to any full silver offerings from Norne for full sized cans that are truly Non-micro-phonic? thanks


My Silvergarde S3 (sleeved) is the least microphonic cable I have ever used. Nothing odd at all.


----------



## ThanatosVI

xirxes said:


> Im not too sure about this, as i have direct referal from my exact length, terminations, and wrapping i want from Norne on a Silvergarde S3 and they said it was "oddly micro-phonic". Do you have direct experience that the S4 is truly not micro-phonic?


I use the Silvergarde S4 8-wire and it is truly non microphonic.

The regular S4 is just half if the same wire and therefore should be non microphonic as well.


----------



## xirxes

Thanks all! Just as a heads up for my wait to come, how long did it take to get your cables made and shipped?


----------



## lucasratmundo

xirxes said:


> Thanks all! Just as a heads up for my wait to come, how long did it take to get your cables made and shipped?



Heads up: I’ve been in touch with Trevor about the S4 and my understanding is that it’s not actually available to order right now due to shortage of materials.


----------



## LoryWiv (Sep 8, 2021)

bcowen said:


> After an impatient (on my part) wait, the Drausk Lite is finally here.  Exemplary workmanship, and I love the sleeve and feel of it.





bcowen said:


> But no listening allowed until it's thoroughly cooked.


Well sir, is the Drausk Lite well-cooked? If so, I'd love to hear your impressions. Thanks @bcowen!


----------



## mottykytu

Hi guys, how much the  Silvergarde S4 8-wire cost now and can it be used for IEM? I check the Norne Website but it seem NOT UP TO DATE  

Thank you


----------



## ThanatosVI

mottykytu said:


> Hi guys, how much the  Silvergarde S4 8-wire cost now and can it be used for IEM? I check the Norne Website but it seem NOT UP TO DATE
> 
> Thank you


S4 8-wire can not be used for IEM. (Too much wire to solder to the small connectors, doesn't fit in)

Regular S4 4 Wire can be used for IEM and that is whst I use.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

ThanatosVI said:


> S4 8-wire can not be used for IEM. (Too much wire to solder to the small connectors, doesn't fit in)
> 
> Regular S4 4 Wire can be used for IEM and that is whst I use.


How's the weight on S4 in IEM use???


----------



## ThanatosVI

Stu Paddasso said:


> How's the weight on S4 in IEM use???


Never had any issues with weight, so I am not a good source for that kind of info.

For me the weight is fine.


----------



## mottykytu

how much will the IEM Silvergarde S4 Cost? I cannot find any quote on the website for IEM version !


----------



## ThanatosVI

mottykytu said:


> how much will the IEM Silvergarde S4 Cost? I cannot find any quote on the website for IEM version !


Same as the regular version.


----------



## mottykytu

ThanatosVI said:


> Same as the regular version.


Thank you very much for your reply, it help me alot...
I'm sorry but I just back to the cable game after along time
I wonder if the S3 and s4 silvergarde is Much different? and how much improve is the S4 8 core vs the S4 4core?

Can I find the review somewhere?


----------



## bcowen

LoryWiv said:


> Well sir, is the Drausk Lite well-cooked? If so, I'd love to hear your impressions. Thanks @bcowen!


All cooked.  All's well.    

Seriously, I'm quite impressed with it.  Note that I had only the stock, base version of the Atticus cable to compare it to, but there's noticeably more harmonic detail -- the low level multiples that emanate from a note. More macro detail as well, but just more info there, not the trumped up and artificial 'in-yer-face' kind of detail.  Better bass to be sure.  With the stock cable I had the Schitt Loki's bass knob varying between 1:00 and 2:00 -- with the Drausk Lite the Loki is no longer needed (and I've in fact pulled it out of the system).  And it's not just 'more' bass, but better bass with more definition, extension, and heft.  Treble is not too much different -- both cables did fine there without any real negatives or positives to attribute (the treble just didn't/doesn't stand out one way or the other).   And I love the feel of the cable. It doesn't tangle up, slides easily on things, and while not entirely free of microphonics if it rubs on something, I attribute that more to the wood cups of the Atticus amplifying it than the cable itself. My thoughts were perfectly stated by you previously in that it's the least microphonic cable I've yet used. So a very worthwhile purchase for me, and I'm very pleased with it!


----------



## Vaiet

Hello. I was wondering if anyone knows the difference - soundwise of course - between Drausk and Drausk lite? I've sent an email about such info a long time ago, but haven't received any reply until now. I'd love to get a new cable for my ZMF Eikon LTD but it's hard to make a choice without any insight


----------



## shafat777

Vaiet said:


> Hello. I was wondering if anyone knows the difference - soundwise of course - between Drausk and Drausk lite? I've sent an email about such info a long time ago, but haven't received any reply until now. I'd love to get a new cable for my ZMF Eikon LTD but it's hard to make a choice without any insight


I believe its the number of wires per polarity. I am not exactly sure how many, but the lite uses few less wires per polarity than the big bro drausk


----------



## AudioDuck

shafat777 said:


> I believe its the number of wires per polarity. I am not exactly sure how many, but the lite uses few less wires per polarity than the big bro drausk


From what I see in my records, Drausk is 17.7 awg. While I got lucky and have an extra-thick Drausk from the early sample days of the model (below), it’s a thick, lovely copper cable with incredible presence, richness, and impact. Highly recommended.


----------



## LoryWiv

Both copper occ litz, so thickness appears to be a primary difference. As stated on the website: Drausk is 17.7 awg, Drausk Lite is 20.8 awg.


----------



## bcowen

LoryWiv said:


> Both copper occ litz, so thickness appears to be a primary difference. As stated on the website: Drausk is 17.7 awg, Drausk Lite is 20.8 awg.


Yes, that's my understanding and also my primary reason for getting the Lite over the regular Drausk.  I wanted a cable that was as light and flexible (and unobtrusive) as possible, and figured less wire mass would achieve that goal more easily.  The sonic presentation is of course the most important thing, but the ergonomics of the cable are of high importance (to me).  Happy to say that the Drausk Lite serves up a heaping plateful of both.


----------



## thecrow

I have owned a number of norne cables and at no time have i thought that their “full size” cables have been bulky. Especially for desktop listening 

if it’s for portable applications, fair enough but not for desktop.

that’s my experience


----------



## ThanatosVI

thecrow said:


> I have owned a number of norne cables and at no time have i thought that their “full size” cables have been bulky. Especially for desktop listening
> 
> if it’s for portable applications, fair enough but not for desktop.
> 
> that’s my experience


I use the Silvergarde S4 8-wire,  which is the bulkiest norne cable in the line up, and even that one is very flexible. 

Ofc thr thinner cables are even more so, but at no time you'd have to be afraid that the thick ones are stiff


----------



## bcowen

thecrow said:


> I have owned a number of norne cables and at no time have i thought that their “full size” cables have been bulky. Especially for desktop listening
> 
> if it’s for portable applications, fair enough but not for desktop.
> 
> that’s my experience


This is my first Norne so I'm just stepping my toe into the waters, but that's good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## Pharmaboy

Drausk (which I have) is described as "17.7AWG (PER POLARITY) - COPPER OCC LITZ - 16-WIRE" while Drausk Lite is described as "8-WIRE (EQUIV. 4 X 20.8AWG) - PURE COPPER OCC LITZ."

So the differences appear to be fewer & narrower wires for Drausk Lite vs Drausk.

My Drausk (with clear cover) looks big & thick--but feels light and is very flexible. Ergonomically it's a pleasure to use. 

The sound is wonderful. I compared it to my favorite aftermarket cable, ForzaAudioWorks NCP Noir MK2, and may have heard a small difference in favor of the Drausk (cable differences tend to not be large, especially when 2 excellent/similar materials cables are compared). I never use these cables for mobile application or IEMs, so really don't care as much about ergonomics as some here do. The ergonomics of the Drausk are so good that I wouldn't want any less Drausk (vis thinner/fewer cables).


----------



## ThanatosVI

Pharmaboy said:


> Drausk (which I have) is described as "17.7AWG (PER POLARITY) - COPPER OCC LITZ - 16-WIRE" while Drausk Lite is described as "8-WIRE (EQUIV. 4 X 20.8AWG) - PURE COPPER OCC LITZ."
> 
> So the differences appear to be fewer & narrower wires for Drausk Lite vs Drausk.
> 
> ...


It seems like the Drausk Lite uses half of the wire  which is otherwise exactly the same.


----------



## elira

Because of the jacket in the lite, the size is kind of the same. The lite is slightly more flexible.


----------



## Vaiet

elira said:


> Because of the jacket in the lite, the size is kind of the same. The lite is slightly more flexible.


Would you be so kind and write few words about how they sound? I mean what are the changes they bring to your headphones.


----------



## elira

Vaiet said:


> Would you be so kind and write few words about how they sound? I mean what are the changes they bring to your headphones.


I cannot discern any meaningful difference.


----------



## cangle (Sep 22, 2021)

Got a Drausk in the mail last Friday after ordering it about a month ago. It's terminated with a 4 pin xlr and 3 pin mini xlrs to connect to my 1266. Really like the look of the copper with the clear sleeving, it's my favorite looking cable by far.



I have another Drausk but in black plastic sleeving which is terminated also with a 4 pin xlr but with connectors for the HD800s. I posted a picture of it on here a while back but can post it side by side with my new one if that would be helpful for anyone.

Edit: I do not have any sound impressions of the cable at the time but as with all Norne cables that I've used, the build and ergonomics are excellent.


----------



## RobertSM

cangle said:


> Got a Drausk in the mail last Friday after ordering it about a month ago. It's terminated with a 4 pin xlr and 3 pin mini xlrs to connect to my 1266. Really like the look of the copper with the clear sleeving, it's my favorite looking cable by far.
> 
> I have another Drausk but in black plastic sleeving which is terminated also with a 4 pin xlr but with connectors for the HD800s. I posted a picture of it on here a while back but can post it side by side with my new one if that would be helpful for anyone.



I really like the look of the clear Drausk!

I have a black Drausk that looks pretty nice on my African Blackwood Verites, and sounds fantastic. Such an amazing TOTL pure copper cable. Trevor is an absolute craftsman and makes what I believe are the absolute best audiophile cables.

Enjoy your new clear Drausk!


----------



## paradoxper

cangle said:


> Got a Drausk in the mail last Friday after ordering it about a month ago. It's terminated with a 4 pin xlr and 3 pin mini xlrs to connect to my 1266. Really like the look of the copper with the clear sleeving, it's my favorite looking cable by far.
> 
> I have another Drausk but in black plastic sleeving which is terminated also with a 4 pin xlr but with connectors for the HD800s. I posted a picture of it on here a while back but can post it side by side with my new one if that would be helpful for anyone.
> 
> Edit: I do not have any sound impressions of the cable at the time but as with all Norne cables that I've used, the build and ergonomics are excellent.


My S4 is just black as I'm too reserved aesthetically but this is great. I love the pop.


----------



## ksorota

Clear Drausk is very impressive looking! 

I think i want to grab one of these, pure copper always sounds so nice!


----------



## RobertSM (Sep 22, 2021)

So, I'm glad the Silvergarde S4 came up...

I have a question that others may know the answer to.

Apparently up until about 1-2 years ago there was a silver cable in the Norne Audio lineup called either "Silver Draug" or "Draug Silver". I admit that I'm a new customer of Norne Audio and have only owned one cable(the Drausk) and I've only had that for about 5-6 months.

Does anyone know where the Silver Draug or Draug Silver fits into the Norne,  silver cable lineup? How does it compare to the Silvergarde S4? I've done some reading into the many postings in this thread over the last few years and I'm still sort of puzzled. Was this an old flagship silver cable that was then replaced by the Silvergarde line?

The specs that I've been able to locate tell me that the Draug silver was equivalent 4x20awg, 24 wire tri-muli conductor, cotton cores.

If anyone can help on this I'd be very appreciative.

Thanks


----------



## Pharmaboy

cangle said:


> Got a Drausk in the mail last Friday after ordering it about a month ago. It's terminated with a 4 pin xlr and 3 pin mini xlrs to connect to my 1266. Really like the look of the copper with the clear sleeving, it's my favorite looking cable by far.
> 
> I have another Drausk but in black plastic sleeving which is terminated also with a 4 pin xlr but with connectors for the HD800s. I posted a picture of it on here a while back but can post it side by side with my new one if that would be helpful for anyone.
> 
> Edit: I do not have any sound impressions of the cable at the time but as with all Norne cables that I've used, the build and ergonomics are excellent.


I have this same cable--the build quality, look, and feel of the cable are all very refined, as is the sound.


----------



## Wes S (Sep 23, 2021)

ksorota said:


> Clear Drausk is very impressive looking!
> 
> I think i want to grab one of these, pure copper always sounds so nice!


Pure copper definitely sounds nice, and especially for those that like their mids, and lifelike vocals.  Long live pure copper cables!


----------



## normie610

cangle said:


> Got a Drausk in the mail last Friday after ordering it about a month ago. It's terminated with a 4 pin xlr and 3 pin mini xlrs to connect to my 1266. Really like the look of the copper with the clear sleeving, it's my favorite looking cable by far.
> 
> I have another Drausk but in black plastic sleeving which is terminated also with a 4 pin xlr but with connectors for the HD800s. I posted a picture of it on here a while back but can post it side by side with my new one if that would be helpful for anyone.
> 
> Edit: I do not have any sound impressions of the cable at the time but as with all Norne cables that I've used, the build and ergonomics are excellent.


I’ll be waiting for the sound impression with TC. I‘m also looking for a cable for TC, but since Trevor’s out of stock with Vykari and S4, it got me thinking perhaps Drausk would be suitable.


----------



## cangle

normie610 said:


> I’ll be waiting for the sound impression with TC. I‘m also looking for a cable for TC, but since Trevor’s out of stock with Vykari and S4, it got me thinking perhaps Drausk would be suitable.


That was exactly the reason I went with the Drausk. I had been talking with Trevor for about 4 months in hopes that I could get a Vykari but it wasn't working out so I just went with the Drausk since the stock 1266 cable ergonomics were bothering me. I'm going to let the Drausk burn-in or at least use it for some time before comparing to the stock cable but will post here once I do.


----------



## Pharmaboy

normie610 said:


> I’ll be waiting for the sound impression with TC. I‘m also looking for a cable for TC, but since Trevor’s out of stock with Vykari and S4, it got me thinking perhaps Drausk would be suitable.


I can also strongly recommend the HCP Noir MK2 cable by ForzaAudioWorks in Poland. I have 2 of those cables and they are really fine...


----------



## cangle

Thought I'd take a side by side of my three Norne cables in case it's helpful for anyone interested in either a Drausk or Silvegarde S3-C. From left to right: Drausk with clear sleeving and copper triangle with raised silver inlay, Drausk with black sleeving and stealth black triangle with raised silver inlay, Silvergarde S3-C with clear sleeving and silver triangle with flush silver inlay. All cables are 6ft.


----------



## Sean_MR

Are the Drausk cables heavy?  I’ve been thinking about getting one for my Ironwood Verite (which is already a 600g headphone).

I absolutely love all the large gauge copper used, but wonder if it makes the cable quite heavy?


----------



## Pharmaboy

Sean_MR said:


> Are the Drausk cables heavy?  I’ve been thinking about getting one for my Ironwood Verite (which is already a 600g headphone).
> 
> I absolutely love all the large gauge copper used, but wonder if it makes the cable quite heavy?


Not heavy in the least. They look heavier than they actually are.

My single-ended 2M for the Fidelio X2s (purchased from Ghent Audio) has fewer, thinner wires + a thick rubber coating; it's definitely heavier than the 7 ft. long Drausk.


----------



## RobertSM

Sean_MR said:


> Are the Drausk cables heavy?  I’ve been thinking about getting one for my Ironwood Verite (which is already a 600g headphone).
> 
> I absolutely love all the large gauge copper used, but wonder if it makes the cable quite heavy?



Yep @Pharmaboy  is right, not heavy at all.

I'm running a African blackwood Verite(578g) with a 9 ft Drausk(black) with Eidolic rhodium mini-xlr connections. Not heavy.


----------



## ksorota

RobertSM said:


> So, I'm glad the Silvergarde S4 came up...
> 
> I have a question that others may know the answer to.
> 
> ...


While I dont have the complete answer.  Early this year (Feb) before it became impossible to get all of his silver supplies in Trevor was thinking about doing a Draug Silver v2 and even a Silver Solvine.  I would guess that it (Draug Silver) slots in under the S4 as the Draugs traditionally used a smaller gauge, and in the end I think the total gauge is what dictates the performance level.  The braiding "tunes" the cables and is the reason for the versions and different braids.  I find the new hybrid to be the best blend of detail, body, sparkle and smoothness of any of the cables i have tried from Norne (and its been a lot).  Of course I could be completely off the mark here.


----------



## cangle

Sean_MR said:


> Are the Drausk cables heavy?  I’ve been thinking about getting one for my Ironwood Verite (which is already a 600g headphone).
> 
> I absolutely love all the large gauge copper used, but wonder if it makes the cable quite heavy?


It's heavier than most stock cables I've used. But only heavier by a bit and on my 1266 and HD800 the Drausk does not pull on the headphone at all for me.


----------



## felix3650

ksorota said:


> While I dont have the complete answer.  Early this year (Feb) before it became impossible to get all of his silver supplies in Trevor was thinking about doing a Draug Silver v2 and even a Silver Solvine.  I would guess that it (Draug Silver) slots in under the S4 as the Draugs traditionally used a smaller gauge, and in the end I think the total gauge is what dictates the performance level.  The braiding "tunes" the cables and is the reason for the versions and different braids.  I find the new hybrid to be the best blend of detail, body, sparkle and smoothness of any of the cables i have tried from Norne (and its been a lot).  Of course I could be completely off the mark here.


What hybrid do you have? IEM or full size?


----------



## ksorota (Sep 24, 2021)

felix3650 said:


> What hybrid do you have? IEM or full size?



I have both the new hybrid (no other name than that i guess) and solvine. Both full sized.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nor...pression-thread.606500/page-364#post-16486854


----------



## qboogie

A while back I asked Trevor to make a custom high quality Y splitter with 3.5 mm terminations. It's using 21 AWG pure silver cable. 
A bunch of my friends and I own 99 classics and these splitters have been a great way to share music without worrying about sound degradation when using crappy splitters from Amazon.


----------



## jonathan c

ThanatosVI said:


> I use the Silvergarde S4 8-wire,  which is the bulkiest norne cable in the line up, and even that one is very flexible.


I have the Norne Vykari (not always on the website). It is quite “hefty” (a good quality!) and is indeed flexible.


----------



## lucasratmundo

I have the Drausk and Vykari. Both are very flexible. Drausk looks bulky but it's fairly light. The Vykari is more on the heavier side but overwhelmingly so.


----------



## RobertSM (Oct 1, 2021)

New to me Draug Silver.

And comparison photos of Draug Silver next to black Drausk.


----------



## ThanatosVI

RobertSM said:


> New to me Draug Silver.
> 
> And a comparison photos of Draug Silver next to black Drausk.


Impressive thickness.
Beautiful cable


----------



## Pharmaboy

RobertSM said:


> New to me Draug Silver.
> 
> And a comparison photos of Draug Silver next to black Drausk.


I don't even want _silver_ cables--but I want the one on the left!

(this is an addiction)


----------



## LoryWiv

RobertSM said:


> New to me Draug Silver.
> 
> And comparison photos of Draug Silver next to black Drausk.


My goodness @RobertSM the Drausk silver is stunning even by Trevor's high standards. Like many of his gems the Drausk silver is not on website...is it 17.7 awg like standard Drausk but silver conductor rather than copper? If so, I'm curious as to how it differs from Silvergarde S3-Claear?

Thanks for any additional information you may have, and enjoy these beautiful cables!


----------



## Chesty

RobertSM said:


> New to me Draug Silver.
> 
> And comparison photos of Draug Silver next to black Drausk.


Great looking cables, as expected from Norne Audio.  How does the Draug Silver compare to the S4-8 wire?  What does the Draug Silver comprise?


----------



## RobertSM (Oct 1, 2021)

LoryWiv said:


> My goodness @RobertSM the Drausk silver is stunning even by Trevor's high standards. Like many of his gems the Drausk silver is not on website...is it 17.7 awg like standard Drausk but silver conductor rather than copper? If so, I'm curious as to how it differs from Silvergarde S3-Claear?
> 
> Thanks for any additional information you may have, and enjoy these beautiful cables!





Chesty said:


> Great looking cables, as expected from Norne Audio.  How does the Draug Silver compare to the S4-8 wire?  What does the Draug Silver comprise?



@LoryWiv

My apologies for not making my post clear.

This cable is a "Draug Silver" with specs:

Equivalent  4x20 awg- 24-wire- Tri multi conductor(cotton cores)

I actually bought this cable, used, from a great Head-Fier from Paris, France. The cable was ordered in February 2019 and delivered in April 2019. I actually have the original order form.

This cable was a "one off" custom cable made for this order. Now from my understanding Trevor did offer a Draug Silver in his line up a few years ago. The specs and thickness and construction of this cable seem to be different then that of the standard Draug Silver. The original order form has notes that state that this cable was to be a "Custom Flagship Headphone Cable" based on a variation of the Draug geometry.

So this is really a sort of one of a kind sort of cable. The interesting thing, when I lay it next to my 100% copper Drausk, it's the same size.

I don't know how it stacks up next to a Silvergarde.

I had actually been in contact with Trevor a month or two ago about a 8-wire Silvergarde order. Unfortunately, Trevor was having trouble sourcing silver, audiophile wire. Even getting on a waitlist to order silver wasn't possible. I know with the world quickly moving to electric cars and to a solar based power supply, industry has gobbled up most of the supplies of silver. That and the fact that Covid has slowed the mining industry. Just not an ideal time for anyone to try to get their hands on silver. Look at the world markets, silver is up 70% over the last year.

So when this cable came up for sale, at a fair price, I jumped on it. Happy I did and looking forward to getting to know this cable better.

One final thing. The construction and braiding geometry is exactly the same as the Drausk. I don't know if this one off cable was a prototype of sorts that would one day turn into what is now known as the Drausk. But these cables, to my eyes look like twins. One made of copper the other of silver.


----------



## AudioDuck

Chesty said:


> Great looking cables, as expected from Norne Audio.  How does the Draug Silver compare to the S4-8 wire?  What does the Draug Silver comprise?


Bonus for using “comprise” correctly! 😁

Seriously, people misuse “composed (of)” vs. “comprised” all the time, and as a former journalist I am always thankful when it used right. Thank you.


----------



## thecrow (Oct 1, 2021)

I bought a silver draug a few years ago over the silvergarde3 or 4 (can’t remember which one but i think the 3)

before that i had the previous silvergarde

from memory (take with grain of salt) i chose the sd over the silvergarde as from conversations with trevor I thought the sd would be a bit “smoother” or slightly less forward on the upper end. That idea suited me.

it was more about being moderately tweaked in sound rather than a big difference between the two

from memory my previous silvergarde (2 from memory) was a little too energetic up top for me but i believe that was improved in later silvergardes and the silver draug.

the silvergarde 3 and 4 were more popular offerings though generally from trevor

i remember/think also my s2 had a but more tighter punchier bottom end that i really enjoyed at that time in my journey and i think the sd is more midcentric (but not overly so)

my sd is still great with my hd800 and woo wa2 amp (so is my volsund)

personally with other headphones (and my more neutral niimbus us4) i am now heading back to copper based cables (copper draug) but that’s just where i am at

that’s my experience with the s2 and sd and my understanding of later silvergardes


----------



## curvz

The past year I've spent quite some hours pouring over pictures posted in this thread when trying to decide on the looks of my cables, so I wanted to give something back to everyone who has been posting their creations here. Besides, can't have too many cable pics, right??  Top one is a black Vykari that I ordered for my Utopia last year November. For the second one I tried out something a little different and went with an all silver look for my HD800S, with a silver herring bone and a silver sleeve with copper and silver metallic tracers.

Both turned out awesome I think, and pictures don't really do them justice. Especially the tracers look so much better in person, pictures can't really capture the way the light reflects off of them. Its always a pleasure dealing with Trevor and I appreciate the efforts he makes to get me the best possible experience. Shame to hear he has such trouble sourcing silver, he was already struggling when I approached him for my second Vykari, but he had just enough wire left for my build, so think I got lucky there.


----------



## ThanatosVI

curvz said:


> The past year I've spent quite some hours pouring over pictures posted in this thread when trying to decide on the looks of my cables, so I wanted to give something back to everyone who has been posting their creations here. Besides, can't have too many cable pics, right??  Top one is a black Vykari that I ordered for my Utopia last year November. For the second one I tried out something a little different and went with an all silver look for my HD800S, with a silver herring bone and a silver sleeve with copper and silver metallic tracers.
> 
> Both turned out awesome I think, and pictures don't really do them justice. Especially the tracers look so much better in person, pictures can't really capture the way the light reflects off of them. Its always a pleasure dealing with Trevor and I appreciate the efforts he makes to get me the best possible experience. Shame to hear he has such trouble sourcing silver, he was already struggling when I approached him for my second Vykari, but he had just enough wire left for my build, so think I got lucky there.


That silver looks amazing. 
Now I know what I need for my Solitaire P when he can finally Source Vykari again


----------



## Stu Paddasso

curvz said:


> The past year I've spent quite some hours pouring over pictures posted in this thread when trying to decide on the looks of my cables, so I wanted to give something back to everyone who has been posting their creations here. Besides, can't have too many cable pics, right??  Top one is a black Vykari that I ordered for my Utopia last year November. For the second one I tried out something a little different and went with an all silver look for my HD800S, with a silver herring bone and a silver sleeve with copper and silver metallic tracers.
> 
> Both turned out awesome I think, and pictures don't really do them justice. Especially the tracers look so much better in person, pictures can't really capture the way the light reflects off of them. Its always a pleasure dealing with Trevor and I appreciate the efforts he makes to get me the best possible experience. Shame to hear he has such trouble sourcing silver, he was already struggling when I approached him for my second Vykari, but he had just enough wire left for my build, so think I got lucky there.


Oooooooh Cable Porn


----------



## curvz

ThanatosVI said:


> That silver looks amazing.
> Now I know what I need for my Solitaire P when he can finally Source Vykari again


I have been looking around for a new flagship headphone recently (sigh...) and I when came across the Solitaire P I had the exact same thought. I actually wondered if the Oyaide silver barrels that Trevor used would fit into those recessed connectors the Solitaire P has. Figure they probably won't.


----------



## ThanatosVI

curvz said:


> I have been looking around for a new flagship headphone recently (sigh...) and I when came across the Solitaire P I had the exact same thought. I actually wondered if the Oyaide silver barrels that Trevor used would fit into those recessed connectors the Solitaire P has. Figure they probably won't.


Hard to tell if they would fit, however you wouldn't see them anyways, so as long as he has fitting connectors it doesn't matter.

Really a shame that the Solitaire P has such a weird recessed connector, makss it really unnecessary hard to get After market cables.


----------



## jonathan c

ThanatosVI said:


> Hard to tell if they would fit, however you wouldn't see them anyways, so as long as he has fitting connectors it doesn't matter.
> 
> Really a shame that the Solitaire P has such a weird recessed connector, makss it really unnecessary hard to get After market cables.


On a related pet peeve: at first blush, one might think that Fostex connectors and Sennheiser 600 series connectors are interchangeable - but NOOOO !!! 😒


----------



## elira

jonathan c said:


> On a related pet peeve: at first blush, one might think that Fostex connectors and Sennheiser 600 series connectors are interchangeable - but NOOOO !!! 😒


Fostex connectors are weird.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Oct 7, 2021)

Really wanted to share a picture of my SILVERGARDE S4 for Utopia. The color matching with the Ferrum Hypsos and Ferrum OOR combo is really lovely. With a touch of bronze color highlight in both the cable and the equipment. Really a heavenly matching pair.


----------



## jurumal

My Norne “Hybrid” (name pending) arrived in the mail today and I enjoyed several hours of music through it. This cable is gorgeous. It’s braiding has fine details to it that you would have to see in person to appreciate. Despite Trevor’s recommendation for a lighter weight cylindrical splitter, I opted for the “heavier” Norne emblem cutout splitter in copper/silver. It’s still surprisingly lightweight. It didn’t seem noticeably heavier on my head compared to the the stock Arya cable. The cable is very pliable in what is definitely an improvement over the stiff and janky stock cable.

Another notable improvement is in the sound. _Please temper expectations accordingly as the impressions provided come from a cable enthusiast who enjoys improvements over changes in minutiae._ The Norne “Hybrid” maintains the musicality of the stock cable but removes a layer of fog, which improves imaging performance. You can hear it particularly in the mids which generally sounds clearer. The excessive energy in the upper mids/lower treble has been exchanged for a sweeter, more euphonic tone. It may not “cure” the Arya’s excess energy in the region but will improve upon it. The cable appears to be predominantly [75%(?)] copper with about 25%(?) silver. Whatever the makeup is, it’s a winning combination.

I only have two criticisms. First, the silver emblem cutout, which I hoped would have a “mirror-finish” to match the silver on the headphone-end terminations and maintain the continuity of the aesthetics. The matte silver I got in the end isn’t bad and doesn’t detract from the overall appearance, so minor quibble. Second criticism is the length of the headphone-end terminations appearing extended below the conductor poles. In a way, it’s something out of Norne’s control and more Eidolic’s. I believe these parts were made to accommodate recessed headphone jacks (or phones with cases) but appear to stick out too long if the jacks are flush, like on the Arya. As a snob for aesthetic continuity, I would’ve preferred to close the gap between the headphone and connectors.

The improvements over the stock cable add only to the overall experience and outweigh the criticisms. I’m very enthusiastic about my first purchase from Norne Audio as this cable has enhanced my enjoyment on one of my favorite headphones. I would *absolutely* consider Norne Audio again for a future cable upgrade.

@TigzStudio


----------



## ThanatosVI

Size comparison between Norne Silvergarde S4 8-wire and Meze Silver upgrade cable.

8x19 AWG sleeved vs 8x20 AWG non sleeved.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

ThanatosVI said:


> Size comparison between Norne Silvergarde S4 8-wire and Meze Silver upgrade cable.
> 
> 8x19 AWG sleeved vs 8x20 AWG non sleeved.


Sound comparison please!!!


----------



## ThanatosVI

Stu Paddasso said:


> Sound comparison please!!!


Have to get used to the Elite first and a few other comparisons before  that.

So this will have to wait for now


----------



## Stu Paddasso

ThanatosVI said:


> Have to get used to the Elite first and a few other comparisons before  that.
> 
> So this will have to wait for now


Sob Sob,  hate waiting (LOL)


----------



## jonathan c

Stu Paddasso said:


> Sob Sob,  hate waiting (LOL)


The new existential / sonic plight: “Waiting For Thanatot”…


----------



## Sean_MR

ThanatosVI said:


> Size comparison between Norne Silvergarde S4 8-wire and Meze Silver upgrade cable.
> 
> 8x19 AWG sleeved vs 8x20 AWG non sleeved.


Does the sleeve serve any functions acoustically (like shielding, etc)?  Or is it just aesthetic preference?


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Never know that my Draug 3 headphone cable is so important to me. Recently sent it in for re-termination to Eidolic XLR connectors.  And the waiting time in receiving it back was prolonged due to some delays by USPS. During the waiting period, I tried to make do with my existing Moon Audio Blue Dragon HP cable. While it is better than the ZMF stock cable in terms of clarity and dynamics, I find that it lacks the body and warmth vs the stock cable. And importantly, its performance loses to my regular go-to Draug 3 cable in terms of presence, stage. Additionally, it lacks the sweetness of treble, and slam of bass relatively to Draug 3. All are pure copper wires but with different number of wires used, geometry, shielding,etc. Yes, wire accounts for only that 5-10% incremental improvement at best but it does matter.

So glad I have the Draug 3 back in my possession. Beautiful looking cable. Now music is much more enjoyable again with the improvements in acoustics and aesthetics.


> >


----------



## ThanatosVI

AudioPowerHead said:


> Never know that my Draug 3 headphone cable is so important to me. Recently sent it in for re-termination to Eidolic XLR connectors.  And the waiting time in receiving it back was prolonged due to some delays by USPS. During the waiting period, I tried to make do with my existing Moon Audio Blue Dragon HP cable. While it is better than the ZMF stock cable in terms of clarity and dynamics, I find that it lacks the body and warmth vs the stock cable. And importantly, its performance loses to my regular go-to Draug 3 cable in terms of presence, stage. Additionally, it lacks the sweetness of treble, and slam of bass relatively to Draug 3. All are pure copper wires but with different number of wires used, geometry, shielding,etc. Yes, wire accounts for only that 5-10% incremental improvement at best but it does matter.
> 
> So glad I have the Draug 3 back in my possession. Beautiful looking cable. Now music is much more enjoyable again with the improvements in acoustics and aesthetics.


It does look stunning


----------



## ThanatosVI

Sean_MR said:


> Does the sleeve serve any functions acoustically (like shielding, etc)?  Or is it just aesthetic preference?


Certainly has some shielding functionality,  for details you'd have to ask trevor directly


----------



## Wes S

AudioPowerHead said:


> Never know that my Draug 3 headphone cable is so important to me. Recently sent it in for re-termination to Eidolic XLR connectors.  And the waiting time in receiving it back was prolonged due to some delays by USPS. During the waiting period, I tried to make do with my existing Moon Audio Blue Dragon HP cable. While it is better than the ZMF stock cable in terms of clarity and dynamics, I find that it lacks the body and warmth vs the stock cable. And importantly, its performance loses to my regular go-to Draug 3 cable in terms of presence, stage. Additionally, it lacks the sweetness of treble, and slam of bass relatively to Draug 3. All are pure copper wires but with different number of wires used, geometry, shielding,etc. Yes, wire accounts for only that 5-10% incremental improvement at best but it does matter.
> 
> So glad I have the Draug 3 back in my possession. Beautiful looking cable. Now music is much more enjoyable again with the improvements in acoustics and aesthetics.


The best looking cable Norne has ever made and one of the best sounding as well in my opinion.  I have the exact same cable color and all, and use it daily and plan to continue using it for as long as I am around.  Long live the Draug 3!


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Wes S said:


> The best looking cable Norne has ever made and one of the best sounding as well in my opinion.  I have the exact same cable color and all, and use it daily and plan to continue using it for as long as I am around.  Long live the Draug 3!


Well Draug 3 is now succeeded by newer Drausk. Supposed to be slightly better sound-wise but Draug 3 looks a lot more appealing to me. Yes I am a bit biased because I own one. LOL.


----------



## Wes S (Oct 23, 2021)

AudioPowerHead said:


> Well Draug 3 is now succeeded by newer Drausk. Supposed to be slightly better sound-wise but Draug 3 looks a lot more appealing to me. Yes I am a bit biased because I own one. LOL.


I imagine the Drausk sounds a bit different, but "better" might depend on preferences and synergy with the rest of the gear.  For me the Draug 3 has just the right size, weight, ergonomics, looks and sonics to match my preferences and system synergy.  I like the Draug 3 so much, I wish I would have bought another one before it was discontinued, to use with my single ended amp.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Wes S said:


> I imagine the Drausk sounds a bit different, but "better" might depend on preferences and synergy with the rest of the gear.  For me the Draug 3 has just the right size, weight, ergonomics, looks and sonics to match my preferences and system synergy.  I like the Draug 3 so much, I wish I would have bought another one before it was discontinued, to use with my single ended amp.


I like Draug 3 so much that I have a Draug 3 XLR-to-SE adapter as well.


----------



## thecrow

AudioPowerHead said:


> Well Draug 3 is now succeeded by newer Drausk. Supposed to be slightly better sound-wise but Draug 3 looks a lot more appealing to me. Yes I am a bit biased because I own one. LOL.





Wes S said:


> I imagine the Drausk sounds a bit different, but "better" might depend on preferences and synergy with the rest of the gear.  For me the Draug 3 has just the right size, weight, ergonomics, looks and sonics to match my preferences and system synergy.  I like the Draug 3 so much, I wish I would have bought another one before it was discontinued, to use with my single ended amp.


Let’s not forget the volsund that was around during the same time…..….. 

……..which I own


----------



## whirlwind (Oct 23, 2021)

All of the above mentioned copper cables are very nice quality cables.

I had a Draug 2 that I liked a lot with my HD800.....I let it go with the headphone then wished I would have kept it.

Eventually I got a Draug 3 because I missed it. I like mine on all 3 of my headphones...very versatile and euphoric sounding.

Today I am listening to it on my ZMF VC  with tubes and some slow blues....very euphoric sound


----------



## Pharmaboy

AudioPowerHead said:


> Well Draug 3 is now succeeded by newer Drausk. Supposed to be slightly better sound-wise but Draug 3 looks a lot more appealing to me. Yes I am a bit biased because I own one. LOL.


I have the Drausk (w/transparent cover) and never heard the Draug 3, so can't comment on any sonic differences.

But just like you, I love my Norne cable and wouldn't want to be without it. 

I never spent much time time comparing my TOTL copper cables (Drausk + 2 ForzaAudioWorks HCP Noir MK2) to stock cables. I did hear small but meaningful differences when I did, all in favor of the aftermarket cables. But I quickly stopped comparing cables and just used these aftermarket cables to chase the fine sound I get from my headphones (blackwood Aeolus; silkwood VO; Final D8000; ZMF Ori). With headphones of this quality, listening becomes a sonic quest, since they readily show me differences between hardware of all kinds, as well as music recordings.

To be honest about it, by now these cables serve at least partly as sonic security blankets--their sturdy appearance & dependably excellent sound reassure me I'm getting the best out of my headphones. I don't have to think about cables at all anymore.


----------



## Garak

Has anyone tried ordering the DRAUSK LITE cable recently? Is it really out of stock? Figured it would be much faster to ask you guys than wait for a response from Trevor lol.


----------



## qboogie

If anyone is interested, I am selling a Norne custom 21 AWG silver, 8-wire cable in the classifieds.


----------



## blackdragon87

Wes S said:


> The best looking cable Norne has ever made and one of the best sounding as well in my opinion.  I have the exact same cable color and all, and use it daily and plan to continue using it for as long as I am around.  Long live the Draug 3!



I too have that Draug 3. It is an excellent match with my ZMFS. Too bad its not for sale anymore on the Norne site. Wanted to get another maybe


----------



## bcowen

Garak said:


> Has anyone tried ordering the DRAUSK LITE cable recently? Is it really out of stock? Figured it would be much faster to ask you guys than wait for a response from Trevor lol.


I wouldn't rely too much on the stock status shown.  When I ordered my Drausk Lite it showed as *in* stock and I still waited quite a while for it.  Well worth the wait quite honestly, even for those of us that don't have 'patience' appearing in our list of virtues.


----------



## ThanatosVI

qboogie said:


> If anyone is interested, I am selling a Norne custom 21 AWG silver, 8-wire cable in the classifieds.


Do you nean 8x21 awg or a 8-wire cable equivalent to 4x21awg?


----------



## AudioPowerHead (Oct 23, 2021)

Pharmaboy said:


> I have the Drausk (w/transparent cover) and never heard the Draug 3, so can't comment on any sonic differences.
> 
> But just like you, I love my Norne cable and wouldn't want to be without it.
> 
> ...


“Sonic security blankets” - like the description !

To me, quality headphone cable provides the last mile delivery of sonic bliss. Something one should not ignore if already invested in reasonably good gears. I came to realise it’s importance even more recently when I was without my Draug 3.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Stu Paddasso said:


> Sound comparison please!!!


Did some (short) sound comparisons and even though I want to like the Meze cable due to the amazing look & feel, it can't hold up with the Silvergarde S4 8-wire. 

The Norne cable has more authority in the Bass and a thicker, fuller sound.
The Meze cable sounds thinner.
Both share amazing detail and imaging though. 

Considering that the Meze cable is Made specifically for the Empyrean I can see that this isn't necessarily a Bad thing for other Empyrean owners.

For me the difference is Big enough that I Think about replacing the Meze cable with a Vykari when it's back in Stock.

For the price the Meze cable is excellent though. Really wonder how it would compete with Solvine or other mid tier Norne fusion cables.
According to Trevor the said difference is also what sets his Vykari and Silvergarde S4 8-wire apart from the rest of his lineup.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

How much microphonics does the Drausk Lite have????


----------



## AudioDuck

Wes S said:


> The best looking cable Norne has ever made and one of the best sounding as well in my opinion.  I have the exact same cable color and all, and use it daily and plan to continue using it for as long as I am around.  Long live the Draug 3!


I just became the new owner of a pre-loved Draug 3, which will now be the main cable for my Focal Elears. I’m fortunate to have a Drausk as my main Stellia cable, so now I’m set. 😁 I’m thrilled, of course. 

I have a Wireworld Nano Eclipse to use for seating far away from the setup as well, but will mostly listen with the Nornes. Yay!


----------



## LevPush

Wondering if anyone bought the Drausk recently? Would love to get one for my HE1000se. What is the current wait time normally for the Drausk? Thanks.


----------



## rhart00

This has probably been asked in this thread a number of times but my searching fu didn't find anything. On norne cables, which side is the red vs. black?


----------



## Stu Paddasso

rhart00 said:


> This has probably been asked in this thread a number of times but my searching fu didn't find anything. On norne cables, which side is the red vs. black?


Use headphones or iem that you know right and left then play a song that plays a passage on one ear and match Norne cables to it.


----------



## ThanatosVI

rhart00 said:


> This has probably been asked in this thread a number of times but my searching fu didn't find anything. On norne cables, which side is the red vs. black?


You can let him add L R indicators. (Mine had it without me even requesting it)

If you already have a cable play a simple left right test track to confirm if it is connected the right way


----------



## thecrow

red = right as per usual application in that regard


----------



## AudioDuck

LevPush said:


> Wondering if anyone bought the Drausk recently? Would love to get one for my HE1000se. What is the current wait time normally for the Drausk? Thanks.


I don’t know, but I’ll say this: Anything under 3-4 months is worth it. 😉

(Yes, I’m biased- but I really love mine!)


----------



## AudioDuck

rhart00 said:


> This has probably been asked in this thread a number of times but my searching fu didn't find anything. On norne cables, which side is the red vs. black?


Good answers above, and here’s another tip: Trevor deliberately designed/builds his cables so that if you have a triangular splitter, right and left are correct if the logo is facing *out from your body/is visible* when you are wearing the headphones and they’re plugged in.


----------



## lmf22

I received my Drausk Light for the Sennheiser HD800S a few weeks ago. Thought I'll share some photos. The craftsmanship of the cable is excellent. Beautiful look and beautiful sound.


----------



## xtr4

Eidolic still has the best looking connectors IMHO


----------



## blackdragon87 (Nov 12, 2021)

hopefully there is a black friday deal this year.  interesred in getting a drausk


----------



## ThanatosVI

blackdragon87 said:


> hopefully there is a black friday deal this year.  interesred in getting a drausk


Oh there will be... there always is.


----------



## Sean_MR

ThanatosVI said:


> Oh there will be... there always is.


I’ve always wondered how he’s able to have Black Friday deals.  His cables already seem so reasonably priced for what you get, I always imagined his profit margin couldn’t be that large (I will admit I’m no finance guy).
Add to that the fact that he’s a 1-man company and I almost feel bad ordering a cable on Black Friday.  I really really want to (because I can’t afford it normally haha) but I’m conflicted at the same time because I feel like he’d be making almost no profit from my sale.  Am I just talking gibberish or does anyone feel similar?


----------



## ThanatosVI

Sean_MR said:


> I’ve always wondered how he’s able to have Black Friday deals.  His cables already seem so reasonably priced for what you get, I always imagined his profit margin couldn’t be that large (I will admit I’m no finance guy).
> Add to that the fact that he’s a 1-man company and I almost feel bad ordering a cable on Black Friday.  I really really want to (because I can’t afford it normally haha) but I’m conflicted at the same time because I feel like he’d be making almost no profit from my sale.  Am I just talking gibberish or does anyone feel similar?


Well if you order on Black friday he still earns more than if you don't order at all.
He really has good pricing compared to the competition though and you won't find better cables anywhere else either.

Yes I know I sound like a Norne shill, but I am really convinced by his quality and customer service and recommend Norne for all your cable needs


----------



## Stu Paddasso

ThanatosVI said:


> Well if you order on Black friday he still earns more than if you don't order at all.
> He really has good pricing compared to the competition though and you won't find better cables anywhere else either.
> 
> Yes I know I sound like a Norne shill, but I am really convinced by his quality and customer service and recommend Norne for all your cable needs


Agreed I always feel comfortable buying from Trevor, even if there is a long wait time. Well worth the wait.


----------



## blackdragon87

ThanatosVI said:


> Well if you order on Black friday he still earns more than if you don't order at all.
> He really has good pricing compared to the competition though and you won't find better cables anywhere else either.
> 
> Yes I know I sound like a Norne shill, but I am really convinced by his quality and customer service and recommend Norne for all your cable needs



I agree. I own three Norne cables so far and they are definately worth it


----------



## AudioDuck

Sean_MR said:


> I’ve always wondered how he’s able to have Black Friday deals.  His cables already seem so reasonably priced for what you get, I always imagined his profit margin couldn’t be that large (I will admit I’m no finance guy).
> Add to that the fact that he’s a 1-man company and I almost feel bad ordering a cable on Black Friday.  I really really want to (because I can’t afford it normally haha) but I’m conflicted at the same time because I feel like he’d be making almost no profit from my sale.  Am I just talking gibberish or does anyone feel similar?


It’s a very empathetic and thoughtful point of view, kudos to you for that!

While Trevor certainly puts love of music and artistry/high-quality product/customer service above all, I presume he still makes some profit during Black Friday sales as well. In addition, I suspect he also attracts new fans/customers then as well. 

That said, I COMPLETELY agree that at regular pricing, his cables stand above others (arguably most closely matched by Wywires and Arctic from what I’ve seen/read) and I will always, budget permitting, choose his products over others. The great customer service is a great bonus.

Without getting too dramatic, I really think we’re lucky to have him in the U.S. head-do industry, similar to Zach Mehrbach (or Nelson Pass in hi-fi), just on a smaller scale. 

That in and of itself makes me think of Trevor’s cables as collector’s items in a way… same for ZMF headphones, even though I don’t own a pair.


----------



## linshu1992

I'm interested in getting a cable especially if there's a black friday deal going on. Does he post about it on his website? In this thread? Or do we need to send him an email asking about it?


----------



## Sean_MR

AudioDuck said:


> It’s a very empathetic and thoughtful point of view, kudos to you for that!
> 
> While Trevor certainly puts love of music and artistry/high-quality product/customer service above all, I presume he still makes some profit during Black Friday sales as well. In addition, I suspect he also attracts new fans/customers then as well.
> 
> ...


@ThanatosVI and @AudioDuck 
I completely agree with everything both of you guys are saying.  I understand he likely still makes _some_ profit on Black Friday (I would hope!). I still just can't help but have this feeling of guilt about buying a BF cable. This is definitely a new feeling as I've definitely never felt guilty before about buying a product   I just picture a man buried away under hundreds of orders, working so talentedly night and day while hardly earning a penny.
...Maybe I'm just being dramatic haha.  I likely will make a purchase if he does have a BF sale.  And as you guys said, and also from reading all of the feedback in this thread, I'm sure I'll become a customer for life!


----------



## ThanatosVI

linshu1992 said:


> I'm interested in getting a cable especially if there's a black friday deal going on. Does he post about it on his website? In this thread? Or do we need to send him an email asking about it?


He usually posts about it on the website and here when the Sale Is up.


Sean_MR said:


> @ThanatosVI and @AudioDuck
> I completely agree with everything both of you guys are saying.  I understand he likely still makes _some_ profit on Black Friday (I would hope!). I still just can't help but have this feeling of guilt about buying a BF cable. This is definitely a new feeling as I've definitely never felt guilty before about buying a product   I just picture a man buried away under hundreds of orders, working so talentedly night and day while hardly earning a penny.
> ...Maybe I'm just being dramatic haha.  I likely will make a purchase if he does have a BF sale.  And as you guys said, and also from reading all of the feedback in this thread, I'm sure I'll become a customer for life!


Depending on your level of guilt just order a higher tier cable?
Without knowing numbers I believe he earns more on the higher tier stuff while the amount of actual work is similar.
I never thought about tipping him before, but maybe that helps as well.


----------



## OneEyedHito

ThanatosVI said:


> He usually posts about it on the website and here when the Sale Is up.
> 
> Depending on your level of guilt just order a higher tier cable?
> Without knowing numbers I believe he earns more on the higher tier stuff while the amount of actual work is similar.
> I never thought about tipping him before, but maybe that helps as well.


In my interaction with Trevor I have just emailed him and said “tell me how much and where to send payment please”, that way he has the freedom to be as capitalist as he wants to based on how busy he is. 

I love Trevor’s cables and he is a great craftsman but he could use help with customer service. He is too busy making us boutique cables to manage all of the inquiries he gets in a timely fashion. He is in that cliche business phase of “how much do I want to or need to grow” and we are in that King Baby syndrome of “we want what we want and we want it now”. 

Ask for a Drausk Hybrid via email and help him get that business booming.


----------



## curvz

OneEyedHito said:


> Ask for a Drausk Hybrid via email and help him get that business booming.


Please stop suggesting Norne cables! I am trying to save up for something! Not helping...   

On a related note... What's a Drausk Hybrid? Is that just a Drausk with 50/50 silver/copper with a similar AWG?

I have been intrigued by that Drausk since I noticed it features a whopping 17.7 AWG of copper, much more than my Solvine and Draug 3 SC (19.9 and 20 AWG), and only just a bit less than my Vykari has. Wonder how much of an improvement that would bring over a Solvine or Draug.


----------



## OneEyedHito (Nov 13, 2021)

curvz said:


> Please stop suggesting Norne cables! I am trying to save up for something! Not helping...
> 
> On a related note... What's a Drausk Hybrid? Is that just a Drausk with 50/50 silver/copper with a similar AWG?
> 
> I have been intrigued by that Drausk since I noticed it features a whopping 17.7 AWG of copper, much more than my Solvine and Draug 3 SC (19.9 and 20 AWG), and only just a bit less than my Vykari has. Wonder how much of an improvement that would bring over a Solvine or Draug.


Yes Silver/Copper Hyrbid, could pull a car out of a ditch in the winter with it!  Raw Materials (Silver) are likely difficult right now. 

To touch base on the Black Friday thing for a moment, giving discounts to get END OF YEAR sales in is a great business practice, not one to be mourned.  It allows for many benefits to the business owner and business owners would rather a big revenue push at years end versus a few more percentage points / profits in most instances, I speak from experience.  I am more cynical than most but as mentioned a few comments ago (by ThanatosIV I believe) just order up the line a bit to offset the Catholic Guilt if necessary.  Trevor uses TOTL Connectors, his weaves are FIRST RATE, and his sound is Top Notch.  All True Statements.


----------



## Pharmaboy (Nov 13, 2021)

AudioDuck said:


> It’s a very empathetic and thoughtful point of view, kudos to you for that!
> 
> While Trevor certainly puts love of music and artistry/high-quality product/customer service above all, I presume he still makes some profit during Black Friday sales as well. In addition, I suspect he also attracts new fans/customers then as well.
> 
> ...


I own 3 pairs of ZMF headphones--had/sold 2 other pairs--and I totally agree.

The experience of dealing with Trevor is different from that of dealing with ZMF: he's so crazy busy you have to pursue him, while Zach & Bevin, also crazy busy, somehow find time to interact with everyone in a true customer service spirit. Still, in Trevor's own way, he communicates the same devotion to customer satisfaction, and there's little doubt his cables have the  craftmanship and "made with pride" vibe very similar to ZMF's.


----------



## Pharmaboy

OneEyedHito said:


> Yes Silver/Copper Hyrbid, could pull a car out of a ditch in the winter with it!


(perhaps a small car)

I never tried this with my drausk (transparent cover--so pretty). And I never will...


----------



## Mkoll

Does anyone know when the Black Friday sale starts? Or when it started in past years?

Thanks.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Mkoll said:


> Does anyone know when the Black Friday sale starts? Or when it started in past years?
> 
> Thanks.


If I recall directly it started directly on Black friday


----------



## blackdragon87

ThanatosVI said:


> If I recall directly it started directly on Black friday



Thanks


----------



## ksorota

Spoke to Trevor about BF and his view is that it should start on the actual day.  No early releases. 

He gets enough orders already not to want to extend the sale, haha.


----------



## bfin3

How do you guys actually order the cables that aren't on the site? I've sent several emails with no response.


----------



## jaboki

bfin3 said:


> How do you guys actually order the cables that aren't on the site? I've sent several emails with no response.


That's part of the game. You send an email with what you want, and hope for a response. If you don't get a response, just follow up.


----------



## ksorota

Seems like best time to get a response is late at night or early morning! Like 10pm-5am. Varies though. 

I just send emails. I have multiple message chains that are 80+responses back and forth.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Yep folks. Be persistent. He will eventually get the ball rolling. Fantastic person to deal with. Trevor will forever have my cable business. Once you have one in your hands it doesn't take long to realize how great the quality is.


----------



## jonathan c

Guidostrunk said:


> Yep folks. Be persistent. He will eventually get the ball rolling. Fantastic person to deal with. Trevor will forever have my cable business. Once you have one in your hands it doesn't take long to realize how great the quality is.


(…as Wes might say…): ‘Long live Solvine & Vykari!’


----------



## tonysecretsky

No more IEM cables? The Norne website has not been updated for about 3years... I am used to put an order directly, rather than using the email...


----------



## Wes S

jonathan c said:


> (…as Wes might say…): ‘Long live Solvine 2s & Draug 3s!’


Close. . .but it's more like


----------



## ksorota

Wes S said:


> Close. . .but it's more like


I will let you know how the the Draug Au stacks up against Fusion and Solvine


----------



## ThanatosVI

tonysecretsky said:


> No more IEM cables? The Norne website has not been updated for about 3years... I am used to put an order directly, rather than using the email...


Actually it has been updated last year with Vykari Drausk and Silvergarde S4. 

However it's not up to date since he is flooded with work and receives tons of requests already.

The Page will update this year again though, probably on Black friday


----------



## ThanatosVI

The Black friday teaser Banner is here already,  mentioning new releases.
Hype intensifies


----------



## Fegefeuer




----------



## bfin3

ksorota said:


> Seems like best time to get a response is late at night or early morning! Like 10pm-5am. Varies though.
> 
> I just send emails. I have multiple message chains that are 80+responses back and forth.


So you're the reason he doesn't have time to respond to me!


----------



## OneEyedHito

bfin3 said:


> So you're the reason he doesn't have time to respond to me!


That’s pretty damn funny!! Well played!


----------



## ksorota

Anyone here have an Envaldi?  Not sure how many made it out into he wild, but would love to try one out at some point.  Would love to hear some comparison notes between it and the S4 or Vykari.


----------



## blackdragon87

ThanatosVI said:


> The Black friday teaser Banner is here already,  mentioning new releases.
> Hype intensifies



Thanks. Want the drausk


----------



## AudioDuck

blackdragon87 said:


> Thanks. Want the drausk


I can tell you with almost complete certainty that you’ll be happy. 😊 The clear look is so awesome, and the ergonomics and feel are great. Of course, then there’s the sound…


----------



## LevPush

Just got my Drausk 17.7 cable for my Hifiman HE1000SE. My original cable was from zmf but it was too short for my usage now so decided to try out norne's. Now I can confidently say cables do make a difference lol. Drausk has punchier low end than the zmf, which seems to be "tuned" more towards the high frequency. Not sure if this is gauge related thing though, as Drausk is much much fatter than the zmf cable. It is just warmer in general than the zmf from my first impression.


----------



## AudioDuck

LevPush said:


> Just got my Drausk 17.7 cable for my Hifiman HE1000SE. My original cable was from zmf but it was too short for my usage now so decided to try out norne's. Now I can confidently say cables do make a difference lol. Drausk has punchier low end than the zmf, which seems to be "tuned" more towards the high frequency. Not sure if this is gauge related thing though, as Drausk is much much fatter than the zmf cable. It is just warmer in general than the zmf from my first impression.


Congratulations on your new cable, welcome to the Norne club! 😉


----------



## LeMoviedave

LevPush said:


> Just got my Drausk 17.7 cable for my Hifiman HE1000SE. My original cable was from zmf but it was too short for my usage now so decided to try out norne's. Now I can confidently say cables do make a difference lol. Drausk has punchier low end than the zmf, which seems to be "tuned" more towards the high frequency. Not sure if this is gauge related thing though, as Drausk is much much fatter than the zmf cable. It is just warmer in general than the zmf from my first impression.


@LevPush What ZMF cable did you have?


----------



## LevPush

LeMoviedave said:


> @LevPush What ZMF cable did you have?


Lektrik C


----------



## LeMoviedave

LevPush said:


> Lektrik C
> 
> 
> LevPush said:
> ...


2 or 4 strands?


----------



## LevPush

LeMoviedave said:


> 2 or 4 strands?


2, why?


----------



## LeMoviedave

LevPush said:


> 2, why?


If it was 4, and you weren't still using it, I would have made you an offer.


----------



## KG Jag

Per the rotating banner on the Norne site, the Black Friday event--featuring "new releases and more specials" will start on (big surprise) the 26th.  No starting time is yet indictated.  Trevor is in the Pacific Time Zone.


----------



## sahmen (Nov 24, 2021)

*Just some 3 amigos out on a little "picnic" : S4 (8/wire), Vykari, and Drausk   *


----------



## Wes S

sahmen said:


> *Just some 3 amigos out on a little "picnic" : S4 (8/wire), Vykari, and Drausk   *


Wow!


----------



## ThanatosVI

sahmen said:


> *Just some 3 amigos out on a little "picnic" : S4 (8/wire), Vykari, and Drausk   *


I have "only" the S4 8-wire and the Vykari,  is the Drausk worth the addition if you have already the other flagships?
Do you have adapters to use the cables on several headphones as well?


----------



## curvz

ThanatosVI said:


> I have "only" the S4 8-wire and the Vykari,  is the Drausk worth the addition if you have already the other flagships?


This I would like to know too! Just judging by the AWG (and the fact that Trevor makes it) it sounds like it would be an end-game copper cable. Also curious as to the pairing with the LCD-5, as I do see an LCD-5 in my future...

That said, Trevor mentioned he is launching a new copper cable next month with a slightly bigger gauge (and a fusion too). Not sure if those are the same as what he is advertising for Black Friday though.

For now I'm saving my money for some other stuff, but I'm still lacking a pure copper Norne Audio cable so I'll have to rectify that at some point... Now that I think about it, I don't have an all-silver cable either though... oh boy...


----------



## claud W (Nov 24, 2021)

curvz said:


> This I would like to know too! Just judging by the AWG (and the fact that Trevor makes it) it sounds like it would be an end-game copper cable. Also curious as to the pairing with the LCD-5, as I do see an LCD-5 in my future...
> 
> That said, Trevor mentioned he is launching a new copper cable next month with a slightly bigger gauge (and a fusion too). Not sure if those are the same as what he is advertising for Black Friday though.
> 
> For now I'm saving my money for some other stuff, but I'm still lacking a pure copper Norne Audio cable so I'll have to rectify that at some point... Now that I think about it, I don't have an all-silver cable either though... oh boy...


Oddly enough, I have an all silver Norne cable and today, I ordered a Drausk Light. Both are terminated to use with my Senn 600, 650 and 660 S. Other end is 4.4 balanced for my DAPS and other stuff. Did not order tomorrow since discount would be small and I want to get processed before the thundering herd.


----------



## Pharmaboy

claud W said:


> thundering herd


(nice!)


----------



## whirlwind

sahmen said:


> *Just some 3 amigos out on a little "picnic" : S4 (8/wire), Vykari, and Drausk   *


Three sexy women....


----------



## sahmen (Nov 25, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> I have "only" the S4 8-wire and the Vykari,  is the Drausk worth the addition if you have already the other flagships?Y
> Do you have adapters to use the cables on several headphones as well?


Yes, I do have Trevor-made adapters that enable me to swap all three cables with all three headphones in a series of perfect permutations, although I have only used one of them so far: before the Drausk arrived, I was using the s4 8-wire with the Audeze LCD-5, and did so until the Drausk arrived. Now fresh out of the box, the Drausk--as compared to the S-4 it replaced--initially produced a rather anemic and spatially restrictive result that sounded to my ears like  a sub-par and "constipated" mess (excuse the metaphor).  That initial result made me wonder and begin to have second thoughts as to why I had made such a big deal out of owning an *all copper cabling* solution (which was, frankly, the only reason that made me go for the Drausk in the first place [place a face-palm here])...

But 24 hours of straight Drausk burn-in (and brain burn-in) later, I was singing a different tune, as the sound of the Drausk had opened up to a point where it was both unrecognizable and difficult to tell apart from the S4 8-wire on some tracks--indeed, on many tracks... It has almost brought me to the point of declaring the difference between all copper and all silver cables among Trevor's releases (from the 17.7awg mark upward) to be either highly debatable or merely "academic," as the Drausk has done a great job bridging the gap I initially perceived between its performance and that of the S4 8 wire on the LCD 5...

As a result, I would feel confident in saying that the Drausk is *that good,* which is not to say that the performance levels of all three cables are exactly and scientifically the same...  That would be probably premature.  First of all, I have to be sure that my ears are catching every little pin drop and microscopic sonic nuance when doing such comparative evaluations, but I cannot scientifically guarantee that, even though all clinical tests I have ever done in the past year or so detect no hearing impairments. My hearing is A-okay, and matches what it should ideally be for someone who is my age, according to all the experts and standard tests, which is reassuring from a strictly medical viewpoint, but somewhat limited as a standard for audiophile comparative evaluations, in my view....

 The second reason is related to how resolving my present listening chains are, which is important because all these three cables strike me as being "hyper-transparent" in reflecting the resolving power of every last component in the chain, and while my two current main chains are  at the most resolving of any chains I have ever owned, I cannot ascertain to what extent they approach the maximum point of resolution that is reachable by equipment at the "mere-mortals" tier like mine...(In parenthesis, I have read about, and sometimes, seen images of chains on head-fi that do not seem to be made for "mere mortal" audiophiles, which I mean as a compliment, in spite of being jealous, but I digress    )

To come to the point, I think the Drausk is great for capturing all aspects of staging and sonic Data and nuance from the music without giving any impression of any essential sonic information being "rolled off" or lost in the wild... I only hesitate to call *the overall quality" of sonic/technial performances between the three cables to be the same across the board, because I think the S4/8-wire and the Vykari still seem somewhat more adept at simulating the feeling or illusion of a limitless or borderless soundstage (a soundstage that is missing any hard discernible borders) than the Drausk is.

Also while the Drausk is capable of  exposing all manner of plankton and micro-detail that pertains to the music itself,  including the breathing of the musicians on occasion (when the source allows it) S4 8-wire can sometimes give the illusion of taking the listener beyond the music and the sound of breathing to the point of exposing the listener to the sound of the coins, pins, and little knick-knacks that are rattling around in the pockets of some of those same musicinas (if you will forgive the hyperbole--but I need some way to demonstrate differences that seem to be infinitesimal and fleeting here, so please bear with me),

These are impressions I have gathered in a largely ad-hoc manner without doing any strict and controlled comparative A/B testing. Such a testing would be essential since any differences I am hearing between these three cables belong in the last1-5% of detail retrieving and Staging capabilities and are therefore quite hard to pin down sometimes.

With all that said I feel confident in giving an enthusiastic thumbs up to the Drausk without any reservations at all;. I have honestly not heard anything concrete in the performance of the Drausk that might lead me to dissuade any prospective buyer from pulling the trigger, even when comparing the Drausk to the other two.

However to come directly to your question:  "is the Drausk worth the addition if you have already the other flagships?"... I have to answer *"absolutely not"* if the question involves adding the Drausk out of some kind of need. The two flagships are capable of giving plenty on that front, probably more than anyone might ever actually need or ask for.

On the other hand, how many purchases announced and discussed on head-fi actually arise from what the buyer *reasonably needs,* and who is to make the call as to what is reasonable or "worth it" in any context? As you already know, there are considerations of personal and idiosyncratic preferences that could make answers to the question as to whether something is "worth it" highly unstable and variable, which is what head-fi, and maybe all audiophilia is about--"variable and unstable," not to mention downright whimsical, volatile, and unpredictable, at least sometimes. As a case in point, I got the Drausk, because I thought i must have an "all-copper" solution, which I know is not need-based, in any way, if I am being honest... Of course, it does produce a sonic difference which may be enjoyable, but is in no way better than what S4 8-wire and Vykari are already giving and doing a great job at... So?

I could go on and tell you about other acquisitions I have been contemplating that are not need based, but if I am contemplating them, then something in my mind--e.g. my OCD-driven quest for some ideal of audio "perfection", or some sonic Holy Grail, maybe--is trying to persuade me that they're worth it, Right?  There is also the pleasure of receiving another product from the magic shop of that wizard, Trevor, a prospect which is always unbeatably delicious, irresistible, and never seems to get old. Okay I think the rest of this rant is better reserved for the Audiophiles Anonymous thread.    

Do you know I set out to respond to you with one short paragraph?  Now see what you've made me do!


----------



## ThanatosVI

sahmen said:


> Yes, I do have Trevor-made adapters that enable me to swap all three cables with all three headphones in a series of perfect permutations, although I have only used one of them so far: before the Drausk arrived, I was using the s4 8-wire with the Audeze LCD-5, and did so until the Drausk arrived. Now fresh out of the box, the Drausk--as compared to the S-4 it replaced--initially produced a rather anemic and spatially restrictive result that sounded to my ears like  a sub-par and "constipated" mess (excuse the metaphor).  That initial result made me wonder and begin to have second thoughts as to why I had made such a big deal out of owning an *all copper cabling* solution (which was, frankly, the only reason that made me go for the Drausk in the first place [place a face-palm here])...
> 
> But 24 hours of straight Drausk burn-in (and brain burn-in) later, I was singing a different tune, as the sound of the Drausk had opened up to a point where it was both unrecognizable and difficult to tell apart from the S4 8-wire on some tracks--indeed, on many tracks... It has almost brought me to the point of declaring the difference between all copper and all silver cables among Trevor's releases (from the 17.7awg mark upward) to be either highly debatable or merely "academic," as the Drausk has done a great job bridging the gap I initially perceived between its performance and that of the S4 8 wire on the LCD 5...
> 
> ...


I thoroughly enjoyed reading through the elaborate answer 
Thank you. 

I found myself with similar thoughts to those described.
After reading it I'm like "okay I don't need another cable" and yet tomorrow when the new stuff is announced I will reconsider this again,  just because collecting Trevors cables is like a hobby within this head-fi hobby...


----------



## Wes S (Nov 25, 2021)

sahmen said:


> Yes, I do have Trevor-made adapters that enable me to swap all three cables with all three headphones in a series of perfect permutations, although I have only used one of them so far: before the Drausk arrived, I was using the s4 8-wire with the Audeze LCD-5, and did so until the Drausk arrived. Now fresh out of the box, the Drausk--as compared to the S-4 it replaced--initially produced a rather anemic and spatially restrictive result that sounded to my ears like  a sub-par and "constipated" mess (excuse the metaphor).  That initial result made me wonder and begin to have second thoughts as to why I had made such a big deal out of owning an *all copper cabling* solution (which was, frankly, the only reason that made me go for the Drausk in the first place [place a face-palm here])...
> 
> But 24 hours of straight Drausk burn-in (and brain burn-in) later, I was singing a different tune, as the sound of the Drausk had opened up to a point where it was both unrecognizable and difficult to tell apart from the S4 8-wire on some tracks--indeed, on many tracks... It has almost brought me to the point of declaring the difference between all copper and all silver cables among Trevor's releases (from the 17.7awg mark upward) to be either highly debatable or merely "academic," as the Drausk has done a great job bridging the gap I initially perceived between its performance and that of the S4 8 wire on the LCD 5...
> 
> ...


So, what you are saying is that Trevor's copper and silver are both fantastic conductors with different flavors of awesome.   As, someone who has owned both a previous version Silvergarde S3 (flagship at the time) and a Draug 3s (flagship copper at the time) at the same time, I preferred the Draug.  Hence, why I don't own any all silver cables anymore.  Of course, my system is not quite as transparent as yours, but I still heard enough difference between the two to favor one over the other.  There is just something about the midrange texture I get with Trevor's all copper cables that I prefer over the usually smoother yet more resolving all silver cables. It's actually really hard to put it into words, but I can immediately hear the difference between an all copper cable and an all silver cable and the copper always engages me more.  This hobby for me is all about be engaged, with technical abilities a close second but not the first priority.


----------



## sahmen (Nov 25, 2021)

whirlwind said:


> Three sexy women....


or sexy muses or sirens, depending... on the time of day, and/or state of sobriety, among other considerations...


----------



## sahmen (Nov 25, 2021)

Wes S said:


> So, what you are saying is that Trevor's copper and silver are both fantastic conductors with different flavors of awesome.   As, someone who has owned both a previous version Silvergarde S3 (flagship at the time) and a Draug 3s (flagship copper at the time) at the same time, I preferred the Draug.  Hence, why I don't own any all silver cables anymore.  Of course, my system is not quite as transparent as yours, but I still heard enough difference between the two to favor one over the other.  There is just something about the midrange texture I get with Trevor's all copper cables that I prefer over the usually smoother yet more resolving all silver cables. It's actually really hard to put it into words, but I can immediately hear the difference between an all copper cable and an all silver cable and the copper always engages me more.  This hobby for me is all about be engaged, with technical abilities a close second but not the first priority.


Gotcha!  I think I can feel the glory of Trevor's all copper offerings quite well, at least those I have owned... And to my ears they seem to have followed an arc in their evolution that has brought them closer and closer to the silver in sound and resolving power, to a point where it is not always clear to me what separates the two... As an example, I still have my the original draug V2s that I purchased for my HD800 and HFM He500, and I never have a hard time telling the difference between the flavor of those cables (Dr. V2s) and the Silvergardes. Now that began to change with the Draug V3, at least 2 my ears...

 Of course I could be imagining some differences or similarities, but you'd agree that there is some issue when one cannot always quite tell the difference between what is solid and what one is merely imagining... Not that I am seeing anything to complain about here, since all these latest offerings in copper and silver are both so damn great sounding... Still, what keeps me coming back to silver is that I seem to have formed some mental/emotional association between the flavor of Trevor's silver based cables (including the fusion varieties such as the Vykari) and some types of Acoustic Jazz and classical titles I am fond of listening to, an association that I cannot seem to shake, although I'd agree that it is probably not all rational, as I can also savor those same titles with the all copper cables when I am not being too OCD, like on steroids  

For those acoustic jazz and classical pieces, I gotta have me some silver, but don't ask why...  I am on the other hand very comfortable listening to other types of music (Blues, Rock, EDM, Metal, etc) with the all the copper cable offerings without any fretting, even though I can also enjoy them with the all silver offerings as well... So those are my own personal idiosyncratic approaches to my listening practices...(Oh, here's one constant :  I do not like listening to the Sennheiser HD 800 with any silver based cables, so there is that, although I do not listen to that particular headphone too often anyway)

As for what makes me feel really connected (or not) to the music, I think both types of cables must be doing a great job at it in their own right, otherwise I would probably not be this gung-ho about listening and doing so for several hours at a time whenever circumstances allow it


----------



## Slim1970

sahmen said:


> Yes, I do have Trevor-made adapters that enable me to swap all three cables with all three headphones in a series of perfect permutations, although I have only used one of them so far: before the Drausk arrived, I was using the s4 8-wire with the Audeze LCD-5, and did so until the Drausk arrived. Now fresh out of the box, the Drausk--as compared to the S-4 it replaced--initially produced a rather anemic and spatially restrictive result that sounded to my ears like  a sub-par and "constipated" mess (excuse the metaphor).  That initial result made me wonder and begin to have second thoughts as to why I had made such a big deal out of owning an *all copper cabling* solution (which was, frankly, the only reason that made me go for the Drausk in the first place [place a face-palm here])...
> 
> But 24 hours of straight Drausk burn-in (and brain burn-in) later, I was singing a different tune, as the sound of the Drausk had opened up to a point where it was both unrecognizable and difficult to tell apart from the S4 8-wire on some tracks--indeed, on many tracks... It has almost brought me to the point of declaring the difference between all copper and all silver cables among Trevor's releases (from the 17.7awg mark upward) to be either highly debatable or merely "academic," as the Drausk has done a great job bridging the gap I initially perceived between its performance and that of the S4 8 wire on the LCD 5...
> 
> ...


After spending a good deal time with the LCD-5’s, I have to agree with your findings about silver cabling with them. I’m in search of a good all copper cable for them. The way you’re describing the Drausk makes that decision easy . Great job!


----------



## thecrow

sahmen said:


> or sexy muses or sirens, depending... on the time of day, and/or state of sobriety, among other considerations...


Or even to be more eloquent:

”three great sets of cans!!”


----------



## ThanatosVI

Slim1970 said:


> After spending a good deal time with the LCD-5’s, I have to agree with your findings about silver cabling with them. I’m in search of a good all copper cable for them. The way you’re describing the Drausk makes that decision easy . Great job!


Maybe wait a month until you decide on the Drausk


----------



## Slim1970

ThanatosVI said:


> Maybe wait a month until you decide on the Drausk


I've been trying many cables with the LCD-5's. So far I'm enjoying them the most FAW Noir Hybrid. I do have a balanced version of stock cable coming to replace the single ended one. We'll see how that sounds. My think with going with the Drausk over the stock is I feel the LCD-5 could use a bit more low end presence to balance out the sound better. I don't want to sacrifice any of the other sonic qualities of the headphone. If I'm sticking with copper I want the best copper cable I can get for them. The Drausk seems to fit the bill.


----------



## EMINENT

So is the concensus copper is better than silver for LCD-5.


----------



## LeMoviedave

I just checked the Norne website, and somehow saw the new fusion cable.  It then quickly disappeared.  I feel like I have just gotten away with something.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Wes S said:


> So, what you are saying is that Trevor's copper and silver are both fantastic conductors with different flavors of awesome.   As, someone who has owned both a previous version Silvergarde S3 (flagship at the time) and a Draug 3s (flagship copper at the time) at the same time, I preferred the Draug.  Hence, why I don't own any all silver cables anymore.  Of course, my system is not quite as transparent as yours, but I still heard enough difference between the two to favor one over the other.  There is just something about the midrange texture I get with Trevor's all copper cables that I prefer over the usually smoother yet more resolving all silver cables. It's actually really hard to put it into words, but I can immediately hear the difference between an all copper cable and an all silver cable and the copper always engages me more.  This hobby for me is all about be engaged, with technical abilities a close second but not the first priority.


Excellent post! 

I only have one silver cable. It seems to go well with the Aeolus, but not so much w/my other headphones.

My 3 best aftermarket cable are copper: 2 X ForzaAudioWorks HCP Noir + 1 X Norne Audio Drausk (transparent cover). I just love the sound of these copper cables. I've done little comparing, but when I did, the fully burned in Drausk seemed slightly better than the others. But all I've really concluded is that for my particular tastes, copper cables are exactly right.


----------



## blackdragon87

i see some new predamde cables and discounted democables availabe right now


----------



## bcowen

Pharmaboy said:


> Excellent post!
> 
> I only have one silver cable. It seems to go well with the Aeolus, but not so much w/my other headphones.
> 
> My 3 best aftermarket cable are copper: 2 X ForzaAudioWorks HCP Noir + 1 X Norne Audio Drausk (transparent cover). I just love the sound of these copper cables. I've done little comparing, but when I did, the fully burned in Drausk seemed slightly better than the others. But all I've really concluded is that for my particular tastes, copper cables are exactly right.


I hear more harmonic info and natural decay of notes (especially in the mids) with copper.  Silver can be faster and more detailed in the treble, but I haven't heard one (at least yet) that does the harmonic thing as well.  Just my ears and my opinion...but I'm a copper addict for sure.


----------



## LeMoviedave

Vygarde.  Just as proof


----------



## Velozity

LeMoviedave said:


> Vygarde.  Just as proof


?


----------



## LeMoviedave

Velozity said:


> ?


The name of the new fusion cable that I somehow saw on the website and then vanished.  Just proof I am not making such a tale up.


----------



## sahmen

LeMoviedave said:


> The name of the new fusion cable that I somehow saw on the website and then vanished.  Just proof I am not making such a tale up.


No you're not! Trevor mentioned it to me, and called it a "limited edition flagship" with the same gauge and properties as the Vykari, but tuned differently.  He also spoke of a possible higher gauge Drausk, but I am yet to see either one of these new products. It is interesting to hear about the little teaser which vanished so quickly...


----------



## LoryWiv

sahmen said:


> No you're not! Trevor mentioned it to me, and called it a "limited edition flagship" with the same gauge and properties as the Vykari, but tuned differently.  He also spoke of a possible higher gauge Drausk, but I am yet to see either one of these new products. It is interesting to hear about the little teaser which vanished so quickly...


It didn't vanish, it is the 3rd banner at the top of the page which is set to auto-scroll. I have corresponded with Trevor a bit about this cable and am very EXCITED and INTERESTED!!!


----------



## ThanatosVI

LoryWiv said:


> It didn't vanish, it is the 3rd banner at the top of the page which is set to auto-scroll. I have corresponded with Trevor a bit about this cable and am very EXCITED and INTERESTED!!!


The exklusive Black with blue tracer sleeve looks nice. Also loving the shot with the Liric and Stealth


----------



## sahmen (Nov 26, 2021)

On the front of the copper vs silver debate there is one point I am not completely getting: Are all copper cables created equal, even among Trevor's offerings?

Don't get me wrong... I can see and feel the uniqueness of the Drausk and its charms.  I just went back to listen to a few tracks on the LCD-5 with the Drausk after re-reading the posts of @Wes S and @Pharmaboy and there is something quite alluring, unique, and pretty addictive about its tonality (I hope that is the correct technical term) that I do not hear on either the S4 or the Vykari, although these bad boys also come with their own respective unique charms and pleasures that the Drausk cannot entirely replicate, and none of this should be surprising, as that is the way things should be...

What I am not getting is the apparently proprietary "something" or "je ne sais quoi" that is being associated with "copper" as such, the implication being that this particular  bewitching "something" that one can hear in some copper cables, can be reproduced by all copper cables... (assuming that they're all legit, that is)... I have some copper cables that were DIY'ed for me by a head-fier, years ago, and have purchased others from e-bay that sounded rather "meh" to my ears, and still do today, to the point where I would not think of using them now with any cans today if I can help it--at least I cannot imagine that happening under "normal circumstances," as long as I have Trevor's copper cables.

Even among Trevor's offerings, many of which have great reputations, I think there are palpable sonic distinctions that are legitimately discernible between, the Drausk, nad the Draugs (V2 & V3). I owned the DV3 for a long time before selling it, but it never struck me as being sonically interchangeable with the V2s, which I still have.

So my question is not whether copper cables such as the Draugs or the Drausk might have certain uniquely pleasing qualities that are exclusive to them, but whether those pleasing qualities can be unanimously located in all other cables that are legitimately designated as "copper," including my DIY'ed and e-bay models, for example, and including all the "Stock" copper (or copper-based) cables from HP manufacturers that Head-fier clients routinely reject for aftermarket offerings?

By the way, I am asking myself the same question about silver cables, and I am unable to respond in the affirmative, owing to certain previous experiences with silver and silver plated cables, that I would rather gladly forget.


----------



## maxpudding

I have just ordered the vygarde cable, so excited about this one. My previous purchase was during last year's Black Friday deal, and I had to wait for about three months to receive my cable. I'd reckon the timeline would be similar this time, but it was worth the wait.


----------



## ThanatosVI

maxpudding said:


> I have just ordered the vygarde cable, so excited about this one. My previous purchase was during last year's Black Friday deal, and I had to wait for about three months to receive my cable. I'd reckon the timeline would be similar this time, but it was worth the wait.


The Vygarde looks like Trevors improvement to the Skraug.

Gauge slightly thicker and also a sleeved cable.

A 3 month wait for Black friday purchases sounds realistic. He will probably be swarmed with orders today


----------



## sahmen

The VygardeFusion series are listed as being 20.9awg cables, so they appear to be different from the limited edition Flagship Fusion cable he mentioned.  Maybe there is more to come yet?


----------



## ThanatosVI

sahmen said:


> The VygardeFusion series are listed as being 20.9awg cables, so they appear to be different from the limited edition Flagship Fusion cable he mentioned.  Maybe there is more to come yet?


Yes that is correct. 

The Banner says new releases (plural) and Black friday exclusives, which indicates a limited sale.

Weird how it's back friday and I refresh the Norne Website most of all....


----------



## maxpudding

sahmen said:


> The VygardeFusion series are listed as being 20.9awg cables, so they appear to be different from the limited edition Flagship Fusion cable he mentioned.  Maybe there is more to come yet?


Yes, indeed there’s more to come


----------



## Wes S

bcowen said:


> I hear more harmonic info and natural decay of notes (especially in the mids) with copper.  Silver can be faster and more detailed in the treble, but I haven't heard one (at least yet) that does the harmonic thing as well.  Just my ears and my opinion...but I'm a copper addict for sure.


Well said, and that's what I did not know how to describe, but that's what I hear too.


----------



## Wes S

sahmen said:


> On the front of the copper vs silver debate there is one point I am not completely getting: Are all copper cables created equal, even among Trevor's offerings?
> 
> Don't get me wrong... I can see and feel the uniqueness of the Drausk and its charms.  I just went back to listen to a few tracks on the LCD-5 with the Drausk after re-reading the posts of @Wes S and @Pharmaboy and there is something quite alluring, unique, and pretty addictive about its tonality (I hope that is the correct technical term) that I do not hear on either the S4 or the Vykari, although these bad boys also come with their own respective unique charms and pleasures that the Drausk cannot entirely replicate, and none of this should be surprising, as that is the way things should be...
> 
> ...


I believe copper once it's at a certain level of quality (of which most big cable makers use these days, like OCC) has it's own unique sound with slight variations from thickness and geometry of the braid, etc. . .but they all possess that certain copper quality that us copper guys just love.  Silver at that same level, just sounds different and I can hear it immediately, and it's just a preference thing.  There is no right or best one.  Flagships are obviously the cables with the most labor intensive processes and some of the thickest and most expensive material so of course they are going to cost the most, but that does not mean they are what one will prefer.  Silver cost more, but that does not mean it's better than copper, they both just sound different overall.  I do know of a company that does not use silver for the same reasons I don't, and they have mentioned it a their youtube videos.  Abyss headphones is that company and they feel the same way I do about silver.  You might reach out to them, for an expert opinion and explanation.  I just don't know how to put it into words, but I love me some copper.


----------



## ThanatosVI

All the pre manufactured cables are sold out already


----------



## bcowen (Nov 26, 2021)

sahmen said:


> On the front of the copper vs silver debate there is one point I am not completely getting: Are all copper cables created equal, even among Trevor's offerings?
> 
> Don't get me wrong... I can see and feel the uniqueness of the Drausk and its charms.  I just went back to listen to a few tracks on the LCD-5 with the Drausk after re-reading the posts of @Wes S and @Pharmaboy and there is something quite alluring, unique, and pretty addictive about its tonality (I hope that is the correct technical term) that I do not hear on either the S4 or the Vykari, although these bad boys also come with their own respective unique charms and pleasures that the Drausk cannot entirely replicate, and none of this should be surprising, as that is the way things should be...
> 
> ...


In addition to what @Wes S wrote, a few things that come to mind.

There are several things that come into play with wire (copper and silver): purity (no-9's, 4-9's, 5-9's, 6'9's, etc), oxygen content (oxygen-free copper, etc), and the casting process, such as the Ohno process that leads to a larger crystal structure within the wire.  Add to that the dielectric (insulation) employed: high quality 'virgin' PVC (or recycled stuff), PTFE (teflon), and even foamed PTFE.  Going from the cheapest (low purity wire that isn't oxygen free or continuous cast with a recycled PVC dielectric...think Romex), to the most expensive with all the 9's and casting and a foamed PTFE dielectric there are a lot of differences.  Are every one of those parameters important or even audible?  I don't know.  I_ will_ say that I can easily hear the difference between cheap wire from Lowes or Home Depot and something like VH Audio's Unicrystal wire (I use the V-twist for all my interconnects, and it sounds as good or better as some fairly high dollar sets I have). And for the final ingredient, add the twisting/braiding/shielding scheme involved which can itself make a big difference. I don't know what wire Trevor is using or what particular qualities it has, but based on the final sound I'd say he's arrived at an optimum combination of everything involved. I've tried making a couple of my own HP cables and failed miserably, so I'm happy to give my money to Trevor and pursue other things. For the TL;DR version: all copper wire is not created equal. 

https://vhaudio.com/wire.html


----------



## bcowen

ThanatosVI said:


> All the pre manufactured cables are sold out already


I blame this thread.


----------



## Wes S (Nov 26, 2021)

bcowen said:


> In addition to what @Wes S wrote, a few things that come to mind.
> 
> There are several things that come into play with wire (copper and silver): purity (no-9's, 4-9's, 5-9's, 6'9's, etc), oxygen content (oxygen-free copper, etc), and the casting process, such as the Ohno process that leads to a larger crystal structure within the wire.  Add to that the dielectric (insulation) employed: high quality 'virgin' PVC (or recycled stuff), PTFE (teflon), and even foamed PTFE.  Going from the cheapest (low purity wire that isn't oxygen free or continuous cast with a recycled PVC dielectric...think Romex), to the most expensive with all the 9's and casting and a foamed PTFE dielectric there are a lot of differences.  Are every one of those parameters important or even audible?  I don't know.  I_ will_ say that I can easily hear the difference between cheap wire from Lowes or Home Depot and something like VH Audio's Unicrystal wire (I use the V-twist for all my interconnects, and it sounds as good or better as some fairly high dollar sets I have). And for the final ingredient, add the twisting/braiding/shielding scheme involved which can itself make a big difference. I don't know what wire Trevor is using or what particular qualities it has, but based on the final sound I'd say that he's arrived at an optimum mix of everything involved. I've tried making a couple of my own HP cables and failed miserably, so I'm happy to give my money to Trevor and pursue other things. For the TL;DR version: all copper wire is not created equal.
> 
> https://vhaudio.com/wire.html


. . .and here is what Abyss has to say on the subject. They take it a little further, but do touch on it a bit.


----------



## ThanatosVI

bcowen said:


> I blame this thread.


I just take pleasure in knowing that Trevors business is thriving


----------



## sahmen (Nov 26, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> All the pre manufactured cables are sold out already


I willingly own up to my "culpability" for snagging that last Drausk lite for some of my lower tier hifiman HPs that are not too often discussed on Head-fi... My Sundara, He 5XX, and He 400i also needed some Norne Audio love, So guilty as charged!

In my defense. I did not know it was the last one until I bought it... If I did, I may have left it there for someone else,... uhmmm... or maybe not


----------



## sahmen (Nov 26, 2021)

bcowen said:


> In addition to what @Wes S wrote, a few things that come to mind.
> 
> There are several things that come into play with wire (copper and silver): purity (no-9's, 4-9's, 5-9's, 6'9's, etc), oxygen content (oxygen-free copper, etc), and the casting process, such as the Ohno process that leads to a larger crystal structure within the wire.  Add to that the dielectric (insulation) employed: high quality 'virgin' PVC (or recycled stuff), PTFE (teflon), and even foamed PTFE.  Going from the cheapest (low purity wire that isn't oxygen free or continuous cast with a recycled PVC dielectric...think Romex), to the most expensive with all the 9's and casting and a foamed PTFE dielectric there are a lot of differences.  Are every one of those parameters important or even audible?  I don't know.  I_ will_ say that I can easily hear the difference between cheap wire from Lowes or Home Depot and something like VH Audio's Unicrystal wire (I use the V-twist for all my interconnects, and it sounds as good or better as some fairly high dollar sets I have). And for the final ingredient, add the twisting/braiding/shielding scheme involved which can itself make a big difference. I don't know what wire Trevor is using or what particular qualities it has, but based on the final sound I'd say he's arrived at an optimum combination of everything involved. I've tried making a couple of my own HP cables and failed miserably, so I'm happy to give my money to Trevor and pursue other things. For the TL;DR version: all copper wire is not created equal.
> 
> https://vhaudio.com/wire.html


I guess this post best explains some of the X-factors that determine what separates the "big boys" from all the the others in the boutique cable manufacturing business, which is the explanation I have been looking for.  Thanks


----------



## Pharmaboy

sahmen said:


> On the front of the copper vs silver debate there is one point I am not completely getting: Are all copper cables created equal, even among Trevor's offerings?
> 
> Don't get me wrong... I can see and feel the uniqueness of the Drausk and its charms.  I just went back to listen to a few tracks on the LCD-5 with the Drausk after re-reading the posts of @Wes S and @Pharmaboy and there is something quite alluring, unique, and pretty addictive about its tonality (I hope that is the correct technical term) that I do not hear on either the S4 or the Vykari, although these bad boys also come with their own respective unique charms and pleasures that the Drausk cannot entirely replicate, and none of this should be surprising, as that is the way things should be...
> 
> ...


Another terrific post!

This thread always interested me, but suddenly it's more interesting...


----------



## AudioDuck

Wes S said:


> I believe copper once it's at a certain level of quality (of which most big cable makers use these days, like OCC) has it's own unique sound with slight variations from thickness and geometry of the braid, etc. . .but they all possess that certain copper quality that us copper guys just love.


I completely agree with you, @Wes S ! The organic tonality and “live feel” (also referred to as “presence” I suppose) of high-end copper is exceptional in my view. 

Another company that has been copper-focused and has strong understanding of how to make the most of the metal I s (of course) Cardas. I bought a Clear Light (2m/6’) cable from them through Drop while figuring out the right match for my Elears, and will keep it because of its exceptional ergonomics vs. sound quality and the 3.5mm termination. 

It’s not at the Draug 3 level, but darn close (and I got it half off, so it was a bargain). Still, the Draug 3 is my everyday Elear cable. 

Head-to-head at the flagship level, a Drausk is likely to better for the money than a Cardas offering, IMHO- simply because the Drausk isn’t that expensive for a flagship offering, frankly. Is Cardas’ Clear flagship cable better? Perhaps, but it costs 50-100 percent more, and the Drausk is so darn good that I don’t honestly care.


----------



## domi

I have a Susvara and I was ready to pull the trigger for a Drausk. But now I see the Vygarde and of course the decision is not easy as before 

Also, the max length for the Drausk seems to have changed to 6 ft. IIRC it used to go up to 10 ft before, right?


----------



## ThanatosVI

domi said:


> I have a Susvara and I was ready to pull the trigger for a Drausk. But now I see the Vygarde and of course the decision is not easy as before
> 
> Also, the max length for the Drausk seems to have changed to 6 ft. IIRC it used to go up to 10 ft before, right?


I'd write him an email regarding the length. Custom lengths are usually possible (even stuff like 6.5ft or whatever you need)
However be aware that length increases scale exponentially in price and effort needed to produce them.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Just found a NOS cable offered for Black friday.
http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...u-cotton-audeze-ether-sennheiser-prime-he1000


----------



## AudioDuck

ThanatosVI said:


> Just found a NOS cable offered for Black friday.
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...u-cotton-audeze-ether-sennheiser-prime-he1000


“*We have located enough of the much loved legacy series "Zoetic" Copper occ litz to produce about 8 total cables, a few in 6ft. and the rest in 5 ft. length.  Extra discount applied + 20% off.”*

If I didn’t have a Draug 3, I’d strong consider this… but restraint is key in our obsession hobby.


----------



## chief79

Are there any cables for IEMs? can't seem to find any nor is 2-pin an option in the dropdown menu. Thanks!


----------



## whirlwind

My first encounter with Norne cables was a Draug 2 made for my HD800.  I loved it .

When I first seen pictures of it I thought it would be a pretty stiff cable.

I was very surprised that it was anything but that.

I now own the Draug 3 and use it on two different headphones. Very musical and never harsh.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

chief79 said:


> Are there any cables for IEMs? can't seem to find any nor is 2-pin an option in the dropdown menu. Thanks!


Yes, he has iem cables. Silver, copper and fusion you will have to email Trevor and tell him what you want.


----------



## chief79

Stu Paddasso said:


> Yes, he has iem cables. Silver, copper and fusion you will have to email Trevor and tell him what you want.


Thanks!


----------



## blackdragon87

Just ended with a vygarde adaptor. Need one for my incoming WA3


----------



## bcowen (Nov 27, 2021)

whirlwind said:


> My first encounter with Norne cables was a Draug 2 made for my HD800.  I loved it .
> 
> When I first seen pictures of it I thought it would be a pretty stiff cable.
> 
> ...


Any set of cans as gorgeous as those are deserving of a great cable.


----------



## LeMoviedave

blackdragon87 said:


> Just ended with a vygarde adaptor. Need one for my incoming WA3


Where the hell did you get a WA3?!  That would be my easy choice for my incoming Aeolus, if it was still available.


----------



## blackdragon87

LeMoviedave said:


> Where the hell did you get a WA3?!  That would be my easy choice for my incoming Aeolus, if it was still available.



ebay


----------



## ThanatosVI

Limited Drausk Fusion 17.2awg

http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...ay-2021/Drausk-Fusion-custom-made-premade-new


----------



## pippen99

ThanatosVI said:


> Limited Drausk Fusion 17.2awg
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...ay-2021/Drausk-Fusion-custom-made-premade-new


Very nice and the right termination but unfortunately too short.


----------



## blackdragon87

pippen99 said:


> Very nice and the right termination but unfortunately too short.



same here, need at least 5 feet


----------



## jonathan c

I have an order in for a 2-meter Vygarde for Sennheiser HD600 (Custom Cans mod). Eidolic 6.35mm h/p/a termination. Excited and happy to see Trevor out with new items!


----------



## SuperBurrito

I ordered the Vygarde as well.  Can't wait for these!


----------



## bigbeans

For any Vykari enthusiasts, I'm selling mine. Need to scale down  Waited months for these, sad to see them go.


https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/norne-vykari-holiday-sale.15620/


----------



## ThanatosVI

bigbeans said:


> For any Vykari enthusiasts, I'm selling mine. Need to scale down  Waited months for these, sad to see them go.
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/norne-vykari-holiday-sale.15620/


Wow you're really giving them away at an attractive price
I have my Vykari in addition to the Silvergarde S4 8-wire,  therefore I'm set.

This is a great opportunity for everyone Who needs one of the best cables in existence and can do with 5ft.

Good luck with sale.


----------



## xtr4

bigbeans said:


> For any Vykari enthusiasts, I'm selling mine. Need to scale down  Waited months for these, sad to see them go.
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/norne-vykari-holiday-sale.15620/


Wow, great price. Too bad I would've preferred it to be XLR terminated, else I would've jumped on the Audeze version. Good luck with sales


----------



## thecrow

xtr4 said:


> Wow, great price. Too bad I would've preferred it to be XLR terminated, else I would've jumped on the Audeze version. Good luck with sales


That’s $669 each, right?


----------



## linshu1992

I too would have wanted a XLR termination. Anyone knows how much (and how long) it is for Trevor to re-terminate the cable?


----------



## xtr4

thecrow said:


> That’s $669 each, right?


Yes, that's right.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

linshu1992 said:


> I too would have wanted a XLR termination. Anyone knows how much (and how long) it is for Trevor to re-terminate the cable?


He said he's not taking in cables for re-termination until Feb.


----------



## felix3650

A 4.4mm female to 4pin male adapter "could turn" those cables to a 4pin type. And the length can be extended too. The 4.4mm female plug Trevor uses is of high quality so no signal loss. Plus, it can be made the same as the Vykari.
I know you guys prefer a "clean" cable but this might be an option


----------



## xtr4

felix3650 said:


> A 4.4mm female to 4pin male adapter "could turn" those cables to a 4pin type. And the length can be extended too. The 4.4mm female plug Trevor uses is of high quality so no signal loss. Plus, it can be made the same as the Vykari.
> I know you guys prefer a "clean" cable but this might be an option


Shhhhh, don't give us ideas lol (although it has crossed my mind before)


----------



## claud W

Got my Drausk Light yesterday. Its for my Senn 660S. This is a lower impedance  HD 6XX version to use with DAPs. Will break the cord and headphone in for a week so they get familiar with each other. I'll have to post a pic since its a pretty cable


----------



## Slim1970

I'm interested in reading opinions on the new Vygarde cable once folks start to receive them.


----------



## blackdragon87 (Dec 4, 2021)

.


----------



## blackdragon87

Slim1970 said:


> I'm interested in reading opinions on the new Vygarde cable once folks start to receive them.





Slim1970 said:


> I'm interested in reading opinions on the new Vygarde cable once folks start to receive them.



same here


----------



## bcowen

claud W said:


> Got my Drausk Light yesterday. Its for my Senn 660S. This is a lower impedance  HD 6XX version to use with DAPs. Will break the cord and headphone in for a week so they get familiar with each other. I'll have to post a pic since its a pretty cable


I'm really enjoying mine plugged into ZMF Atticus.  Quite an audible improvement with break-in....I used a Cable Cooker that sped up the process, but that's 'cause I'm just that impatient.


----------



## claud W

bcowen said:


> I'm really enjoying mine plugged into ZMF Atticus.  Quite an audible improvement with break-in....I used a Cable Cooker that sped up the process, but that's 'cause I'm just that impatient.


How many cables can you cook at once? How long do they have to cook?


----------



## blackdragon87

bcowen said:


> I'm really enjoying mine plugged into ZMF Atticus.  Quite an audible improvement with break-in....I used a Cable Cooker that sped up the process, but that's 'cause I'm just that impatient.



great to know. i also ordered a drausk lite for my zmfs during the black friday deal


----------



## bcowen

claud W said:


> How many cables can you cook at once? How long do they have to cook?


You can daisy-chain them together if you have enough connectors, so the only real limit is the connector stash.  Amount of time needed varies and is dictated more by the size and thickness of the cable's dielectric than the type of cable.  In general, HP cables and most interconnects do best at around 72 hours.  Speaker cables and power cords about twice that long.  

Here's a couple DIY power cords daisy-chained to cook at the same time:






And the Drausk Lite getting its cook:


----------



## bcowen

blackdragon87 said:


> great to know. i also ordered a drausk lite for my zmfs during the black friday deal


Nice!  Bet you'll be quite happy.  Very nice step up on the ZMF stock cable.  I haven't tried any of the upgrade cables ZMF offers, went for the Norne right off based on all the positive comments and discussion (which is well warranted IMO).


----------



## blackdragon87

bcowen said:


> Nice!  Bet you'll be quite happy.  Very nice step up on the ZMF stock cable.  I haven't tried any of the upgrade cables ZMF offers, went for the Norne right off based on all the positive comments and discussion (which is well warranted IMO).



Thank you. I am very aware of the quality and craftmanship of norne cables as I own several already lol


----------



## Pharmaboy

bcowen said:


> You can daisy-chain them together if you have enough connectors, so the only real limit is the connector stash.  Amount of time needed varies and is dictated more by the size and thickness of the cable's dielectric than the type of cable.  In general, HP cables and most interconnects do best at around 72 hours.  Speaker cables and power cords about twice that long.
> 
> Here's a couple DIY power cords daisy-chained to cook at the same time:
> 
> ...


This device wins you the "Wonk of the Week" award (going away)!

Seriously, I've read about it but never saw one until now.


----------



## claud W

bcown, thanks for the info. Last question, can you cook IEM cables?


----------



## bcowen

claud W said:


> bcown, thanks for the info. Last question, can you cook IEM cables?


Don't see why not as long as adapters could be made for them.  The Cooker only has RCA jacks and speaker binding posts to connect to, so anything that doesn't fit those natively needs an adapter.  I made adapters for the Drausk Lite ZMF cable, as well as some for DCA 'phones and Sennheisers previously.


----------



## vonnie123 (Dec 5, 2021)

KG Jag said:


> Per the rotating banner on the Norne site, the Black Friday event--featuring "new releases and more specials" will start on (big surprise) the 26th.  No starting time is yet indictated.  Trevor is in the Pacific Time Zone.


Travor makes great stuff, but he is a complete flake when it comes to communicating with his customers.  I asked him for a quote a couple weeks ago back in early November, before the Black Friday rush and I got an email that a quote was forthcoming same day (which never happened). In my prior experiences with Trevor (multiple item purchases) I had to keep bugging him to respond (delays well beyond product promise dates, and no communiction about the delays).  I wasn’t going to bother this time.  After a couple of weeks without a response, I ended up going elsewhere and buying an Arctic Cable.  Trevor would be far more successful if he had organizational skills.   He makes nice cables, but the frustration communicating with him has me doing business elsewhere henceforth.  Time is valuable.


----------



## thecrow

vonnie123 said:


> Travor makes great stuff, but he is a complete flake when it comes to communicating with his customers.  I asked him for a quote a couple weeks ago back in early November, before the Black Friday rush and I got an email that a quote was forthcoming same day (which never happened). In my prior experiences with Trevor (multiple item purchases) I had to keep bugging him to respond (delays well beyond product promise dates, and no communiction about the delays).  I wasn’t going to bother this time.  After a couple of weeks without a response, I ended up going elsewhere and buying an Arctic Cable.  Trevor would be far more successful if he had organizational skills.   He makes nice cables, but the frustration communicating with him has me doing business elsewhere henceforth.  Time is valuable.


What arctic cable have you gone with?
and for which hp?


----------



## SuperBurrito

bcowen said:


> You can daisy-chain them together if you have enough connectors, so the only real limit is the connector stash.  Amount of time needed varies and is dictated more by the size and thickness of the cable's dielectric than the type of cable.  In general, HP cables and most interconnects do best at around 72 hours.  Speaker cables and power cords about twice that long.
> 
> Here's a couple DIY power cords daisy-chained to cook at the same time:
> 
> ...


Can you explain this setup a bit more - Looks like the power cables are plugged into the speaker output of a power amp.  But if the other end of the power cable is not plugged into a load, then no current would be flowing through the cable at all.  What am I missing?


----------



## SuperBurrito

vonnie123 said:


> Travor makes great stuff, but he is a complete flake when it comes to communicating with his customers.  I asked him for a quote a couple weeks ago back in early November, before the Black Friday rush and I got an email that a quote was forthcoming same day (which never happened). In my prior experiences with Trevor (multiple item purchases) I had to keep bugging him to respond (delays well beyond product promise dates, and no communiction about the delays).  I wasn’t going to bother this time.  After a couple of weeks without a response, I ended up going elsewhere and buying an Arctic Cable.  Trevor would be far more successful if he had organizational skills.   He makes nice cables, but the frustration communicating with him has me doing business elsewhere henceforth.  Time is valuable.


Seems to me that Trevor could hire someone for a few hours a day to handle all the communications so he could focus on building cables. Then the increased cable production would more than offset the expense of the new hire. But I guess he doesn't want the added complexity...


----------



## claud W

We need some eye candy. Senn HD 660S w Drausk Light w/ 4.4 balanced terminati


----------



## bcowen

SuperBurrito said:


> Can you explain this setup a bit more - Looks like the power cables are plugged into the speaker output of a power amp.  But if the other end of the power cable is not plugged into a load, then no current would be flowing through the cable at all.  What am I missing?


It is a dedicated cable conditioning device.  It generates its own signal which is applied to the output.  Cable is attached at one end to that output and at the other end to the input which completes the circuit.  Closer picture below.

https://www.thecablecooker.com/


----------



## ksorota (Dec 5, 2021)

claud W said:


> We need some eye candy. Senn HD 660S w Drausk Light w/ 4.4 balanced terminati






8’ vygarde. Lemo connections, balanced! Should have done prntaconn, but maybe in the next one!


----------



## bcowen

ksorota said:


>



Nice!!

I've always enjoyed tube porn....seems I should add cable porn to the list.


----------



## SuperBurrito

bcowen said:


> It is a dedicated cable conditioning device.  It generates its own signal which is applied to the output.  Cable is attached at one end to that output and at the other end to the input which completes the circuit.  Closer picture below.
> 
> https://www.thecablecooker.com/


That's cool.  Thanks for explaining!


----------



## blackdragon87

that vygarde in silver colour looks really great, congrats


----------



## claud W

My cable breakin kit. My Tidal playlists are the signal used 24/7.


----------



## ksorota (Dec 6, 2021)

claud W said:


> My cable breakin kit. My Tidal playlists are the signal used 24/7.


 
Got to be careful of the cable droop...you are going to get a build up of burn in a the bottom.  Really should have the cable laying flat on the table to avoid hot spots!!!


----------



## claud W

Say what???????


----------



## bearFNF (Dec 6, 2021)

ksorota said:


> Got to be careful of the cable droop...you are going to get a build up of burn in a the bottom.  Really should have the cable laying flat on the table to avoid hot spots!!!


Should have a "P" trap so all the burn-in gets stopped a the trap and does not get through to the other end. Just don't use an "S" trap as they are illegal in some areas now.


----------



## claud W

You guys are having a bit of fun with me.  If you do not believe in burnin, just try it sometime. Next time you buy a decent IEM, attach it to your rig along with whatever cable that you are going to use. Listen to the new IEM and cable for 15 to 30 minutes. Next connect it to a source that can play music 24/7. After 50-60 hours, listen to the IEM/cable. Sound better? then cook it for another 4 days. Enjoy !


----------



## ksorota

claud W said:


> You guys are having a bit of fun with me.  If you do not believe in burnin, just try it sometime. Next time you buy a decent IEM, attach it to your rig along with whatever cable that you are going to use. Listen to the new IEM and cable for 15 to 30 minutes. Next connect it to a source that can play music 24/7. After 50-60 hours, listen to the IEM/cable. Sound better? then cook it for another 4 days. Enjoy !


Yeah, Im just playing around a bit, but I do think their is something to it.  I know that some of it is adjusting to the new sound, but also, something is happening over time.


----------



## bearFNF

claud W said:


> You guys are having a bit of fun with me.  If you do not believe in burnin, just try it sometime. Next time you buy a decent IEM, attach it to your rig along with whatever cable that you are going to use. Listen to the new IEM and cable for 15 to 30 minutes. Next connect it to a source that can play music 24/7. After 50-60 hours, listen to the IEM/cable. Sound better? then cook it for another 4 days. Enjoy !


I do think burn-in a thing, in certain instances, and yes, I was having a bit of fun with you.  
Just got done plowing and shoveling a couple feet of snow and was feeling a bit punchy...


----------



## Sean_MR

Anyone have an idea of what the transparent black Drausk might look like?  I’m trying to picture the color black, but transparent, and my brain is having a bit of a hard time haha.  I ordered the black Drausk on Black Friday, but now see the option to potentially switch to the transparent color.  Just having a hard time picturing it


----------



## ksorota (Dec 6, 2021)

Sean_MR said:


> Anyone have an idea of what the transparent black Drausk might look like?  I’m trying to picture the color black, but transparent, and my brain is having a bit of a hard time haha.  I ordered the black Drausk on Black Friday, but now see the option to potentially switch to the transparent color.  Just having a hard time picturing it



Best bet is to link up transparent black draug and you will be pretty close. 

Not mine, but pretty much what you’re asking about

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nor...pression-thread.606500/page-199#post-13891903


----------



## xtr4

Sean_MR said:


> Anyone have an idea of what the transparent black Drausk might look like?  I’m trying to picture the color black, but transparent, and my brain is having a bit of a hard time haha.  I ordered the black Drausk on Black Friday, but now see the option to potentially switch to the transparent color.  Just having a hard time picturing it


Hahaha my brain almost imploded trying to figure that out initially but what it actually means is that, half the wires will be transparent sleeve, while the other half is black sleeved, so the combination would be a weave of copper and black colour.


----------



## ksorota

xtr4 said:


> Hahaha my brain almost imploded trying to figure that out initially but what it actually means is that, half the wires will be transparent sleeve, while the other half is black sleeved, so the combination would be a weave of copper and black colour.



Transparent black is a color unto itself. The whole thing would be the same. More like a translucent black. Very nice looking, almost brown but with depth.


----------



## AudioDuck

ksorota said:


> Transparent black is a color unto itself. The whole thing would be the same. More like a translucent black. Very nice looking, almost brown but with depth.


It’s worth noting that if you enjoy copper as a color/metal, the “regular” clear version is beautiful! 😁 

Also worth nothing that it is a rather thick cable (yet very pliable and easy to handle)- I bring it up because that is a LOT of black if you go all-black sleeve. Will look great for some, overly dark for others. Something to consider- if you’re into the “Matrix”-like or more tech/goth look, the black Drausk “rope” could look awesome. Or not.


----------



## Pharmaboy

AudioDuck said:


> It’s worth noting that if you enjoy copper as a color/metal, the “regular” clear version is beautiful! 😁
> 
> Also worth nothing that it is a rather thick cable (yet very pliable and easy to handle)- I bring it up because that is a LOT of black if you go all-black sleeve. Will look great for some, overly dark for others. Something to consider- if you’re into the “Matrix”-like or more tech/goth look, the black Drausk “rope” could look awesome. Or not.


I'm listening to clear Drausk right now (Final D8000 + Monoprice Liquid Gold X). 

Great cable!!!


----------



## ksorota

Pharmaboy said:


> I'm listening to clear Drausk right now (Final D8000 + Monoprice Liquid Gold X).
> 
> Great cable!!!



MP LAu is a great amp. Do you notice a sharp transition on the volume knob at around 11 o clock where volume jumps up quickly? It was one thing that killed it for me. I needed to attenuate the signal going in to keep the dial up above that level.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ksorota said:


> MP LAu is a great amp. Do you notice a sharp transition on the volume knob at around 11 o clock where volume jumps up quickly? It was one thing that killed it for me. I needed to attenuate the signal going in to keep the dial up above that level.


Oh, yeah. I use strictly low gain (high gain would be impossibly loud w/all my headphones). The dynamics and "presence" of this fine sounding amp jump up a few notches at ~10AM on the dial. This is a design flaw, for sure.

Then again, the way this amp locks in w/the Final D8000 is almost spooky. The sound w/the LGX can be scary/good when it likes the headphone in question (and it doesn't like them all, for whatever reason). It has a real thing for planars. Just switched from the Final D8000 to my other planar, the wonderful ZMF Ori. Damn, this amp lights the Ori up! 

Quirks and all, this amp is a total keeper.


----------



## ksorota

Pharmaboy said:


> Oh, yeah. I use strictly low gain (high gain would be impossibly loud w/all my headphones). The dynamics and "presence" of this fine sounding amp jump up a few notches at ~10AM on the dial. This is a design flaw, for sure.
> 
> Then again, the way this amp locks in w/the Final D8000 is almost spooky. The sound w/the LGX can be scary/good when it likes the headphone in question (and it doesn't like them all, for whatever reason). It has a real thing for planars. Just switched from the Final D8000 to my other planar, the wonderful ZMF Ori. Damn, this amp lights the Ori up!
> 
> Quirks and all, this amp is a total keeper.



With LCDx it’s apparently incredible (going to be testing this setup soon).  I would love to get one, but I’m out of the planars game currently. It did a really good job with HD800, but just lost out a bit to the quicksilver. The popping when switching gains is another annoyance that seems like a design fault.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ksorota said:


> With LCDx it’s apparently incredible (going to be testing this setup soon).  I would love to get one, but I’m out of the planars game currently. It did a really good job with HD800, but just lost out a bit to the quicksilver. The popping when switching gains is another annoyance that seems like a design fault.


Interesting you mention the Quicksilver. That's the one transformer-coupled tube amp that really interests me at this point.

But I really have to sell at least one amp (I have 7). Even for a long-time amp 'ho like me, it gets kind of silly to have this many amps...


----------



## vonnie123

thecrow said:


> What arctic cable have you gone with?
> and for which hp?


I ordered a Prisma 2.5mm balanced (to amp) with an 4-pin XLR female.  it’s an adapter cable made with Cardas 4x24.  It’s in the mail to me now.  

I also own several other Cardas 4x24 blue cables assembled by Arctic.  Also own Ion and Ion+ headphone cables (3.5mm Focal, and Dan Clark Audio headphone terminations).  Been buying from Val back from when he was on ebay.  Very dependable seller.


----------



## vonnie123

SuperBurrito said:


> Seems to me that Trevor could hire someone for a few hours a day to handle all the communications so he could focus on building cables. Then the increased cable production would more than offset the expense of the new hire. But I guess he doesn't want the added complexity...


No doubt.  He knows he has a problem with organization.  On my prior dealings, he would tell me to keep emailing him so I would pop to the top of the email stack.  I never followed up with him after this last purchase attempt.  Just decided to check with Arctic, and they offered to do a custom adapter build.  The adapter I purchased is not on the menu…..


----------



## Sean_MR (Dec 6, 2021)

AudioDuck said:


> It’s worth noting that if you enjoy copper as a color/metal, the “regular” clear version is beautiful! 😁
> 
> Also worth nothing that it is a rather thick cable (yet very pliable and easy to handle)- I bring it up because that is a LOT of black if you go all-black sleeve. Will look great for some, overly dark for others. Something to consider- if you’re into the “Matrix”-like or more tech/goth look, the black Drausk “rope” could look awesome. Or not.


I agree!  I actually really wanted the clear Drausk but I was waiting until black friday and now it's out    The clear version looked the best to me personally though.  I do also agree that the pure black with a cable that large is a bit much (for my tastes).

Also @ksorota that actually looks beautiful!  But it just looks like plain "brown" to me, is that actually transparent black?


----------



## ksorota

Sean_MR said:


> I agree!  I actually really wanted the clear Drausk but I was waiting until black friday and now it's out    The clear version looked the best to me personally though.  I do also agree that the pure black with a cable that large is a bit much (for my tastes).
> 
> Also @ksorota that actually looks beautiful!  But it just looks like plain "brown" to me, is that actually transparent black?



Looks brown, true, but that is transparent black. Here is another black, trans. Black mix. 

https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/11609402.png


----------



## thecrow

vonnie123 said:


> I ordered a Prisma 2.5mm balanced (to amp) with an 4-pin XLR female.  it’s an adapter cable made with Cardas 4x24.  It’s in the mail to me now.
> 
> I also own several other Cardas 4x24 blue cables assembled by Arctic.  Also own Ion and Ion+ headphone cables (3.5mm Focal, and Dan Clark Audio headphone terminations).  Been buying from Val back from when he was on ebay.  Very dependable seller.


Any reason you didn't go with magnus or magnus s that i think is somewhat close in price (i think)?


----------



## vonnie123 (Dec 7, 2021)

thecrow said:


> Any reason you didn't go with magnus or magnus s that i think is somewhat close in price (i think)?


I considered the Magnus S but decided on the adapter cable for more utility.  I have a variety of different type connector headphones with 4-pin XLR.  The 2.5mm connection is for balanced use with my AK DAPS: SE200 and Kann.  Val from Arctic said the Ion+ was a better fit (weight wise) for use with the DAPs. In my case, it doesn’t really matter since my portables are for home use; in rooms where I don’t have full headphone amps. 

I have a 2.5mm balanced Ion+ Focal cable and headphone connection adapters from Focal 3.5mm to ZMF/Audeze and Dan Clark.  The adapter cable I just had made lets me use the various headphones with the DAP and existing 4-pin XLRs.  I had a shorter adapter, but was concerned that the short cable was stressing the DAP jack, especially if any torque was being placed on it.


----------



## rcoleman1

Hey guys and Meze owners. Hope everyone is safe. Looking to upgrade my cable and adapters for my Meze Empyrean. I'm into cosmetics (cable has to match and look nice) as well as superb sound. I've also dealt with Trevor before in the past. Thought I'd reach out to you guys for recommendations before contacting Trevor. Love this hobby. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## curvz

rcoleman1 said:


> Hey guys and Meze owners. Hope everyone is safe. Looking to upgrade my cable and adapters for my Meze Empyrean. I'm into cosmetics (cable has to match and look nice) as well as superb sound. I've also dealt with Trevor before in the past. Thought I'd reach out to you guys for recommendations before contacting Trevor. Love this hobby. Any suggestions? Thanks.


I've been mailing with Trevor about ordering a cable that is pretty much the perfect match for a Empyrean (though I didn't own one). It's very close to this look:






The image above is for a Silvergarde (it's on his website as well), but I'll be taking the exact same sleeve for a new copper cable, which I think he will release on his website tomorrow. I really like how this cable goes with the Empyrean. I also added a nice copper splitter to complete the look.

I have also seen a variant of this where the first sleeve has only the silver metallic tracers, and the second sleeve only has the copper metallic tracers, but I do prefer the combined version.

If you are looking for a sleeved copper cable that is relatively affordable, check out his website tomorrow.


----------



## rcoleman1

@curvz Yes. I like it. Beautiful cable...I'm on it. I have to consult Trevor about a splitter and adapters. Thanks.


----------



## thecrow

rcoleman1 said:


> Hey guys and Meze owners. Hope everyone is safe. Looking to upgrade my cable and adapters for my Meze Empyrean. I'm into cosmetics (cable has to match and look nice) as well as superb sound. I've also dealt with Trevor before in the past. Thought I'd reach out to you guys for recommendations before contacting Trevor. Love this hobby. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Silver


----------



## blackdragon87

do you guys think black friday orders would be shipping in feb. or would it be probaly later

thanks


----------



## sahmen

blackdragon87 said:


> do you guys think black friday orders would be shipping in feb. or would it be probaly later
> 
> thanks


I think it all depends on the kind of *tête - à - tête* you establish with Trevor over your transaction... I should know... I have had some arrive as early as in December/January, and others as late as in May or June...I'm not complaining, either way.  I'm just saying that it pays to be insistent and regular in your communications with Trevor...  It feels like a "labor of love" but some devotion in showing your anticipation does pay off, and the end result is always worth it in my view...


----------



## maxpudding

blackdragon87 said:


> do you guys think black friday orders would be shipping in feb. or would it be probaly later
> 
> thanks


Trevor and I have been communicating by email these couple of days, he told me that he’s aiming to reduce the wait time significantly by working really hard through the holidays to ship many pending orders (I hope he has some assistants to help him out with the massive Black Friday orders). He also said to look out for new releases in 2022 as he has more 19 awg silver in stock, and more copper. Also, he has shipped my Vygarde


----------



## irishnutter

I ordered a Vygarde on Black Friday and was pleasantly surprised to get it last Thursday.  Less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Slim1970

irishnutter said:


> I ordered a Vygarde on Black Friday and was pleasantly surprised to get it last Thursday.  Less than 2 weeks.


How does the Vygarde sound?


----------



## irishnutter

I only have around 75 hours on it so far but it's very good.  I'm using it with a HEKse.  

Blacker background, more inner detail (vibrato nuances, more obvious reverb tails, clearer harmonics, etc.).  Smoothes out the treble a bit (with less hash/grain although I personally never had a problem with this).  Better bass detail.   Not sure I can hear any obvious differences in soundstage dimensions but there is definitely improved isolation and separation.   I still think the HEKse might benefit from one of Trevor's 17awg cables - but it's still pretty early in the break-in process so I'm curious what the Vygarde will sound like at 250-300 hours.


----------



## TigzStudio

Hey guys,

Thanks to everyone as always for the Black Friday support.  I am indeed working very hard through the holidays to clear everything out in a quicker manner this year (only taking the single day of the 25th off to be with my family).  So tracking numbers will be coming in full force here for BF orders.  Feel free to email me anytime for a status update and my reply back right now will be same day (hopefully just within an hour or two of receiving your email).  Always best to just use direct email to my actual email address (or also simply reply back to your order confirmation email to check for an update).  

Again, a huge thanks for the awesome support, it truly means a lot.  
Hope you all have a great new year of 2022!


----------



## blackdragon87

great to know, thanks for the update . I was lucky enough to order a vygarde adaptor and drausk lite cable this year


----------



## ThanatosVI

TigzStudio said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks to everyone as always for the Black Friday support.  I am indeed working very hard through the holidays to clear everything out in a quicker manner this year (only taking the single day of the 25th off to be with my family).  So tracking numbers will be coming in full force here for BF orders.  Feel free to email me anytime for a status update and my reply back right now will be same day (hopefully just within an hour or two of receiving your email).  Always best to just use direct email to my actual email address (or also simply reply back to your order confirmation email to check for an update).
> 
> ...


Don't overwork yourself!


----------



## SuperBurrito

TigzStudio said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks to everyone as always for the Black Friday support.  I am indeed working very hard through the holidays to clear everything out in a quicker manner this year (only taking the single day of the 25th off to be with my family).  So tracking numbers will be coming in full force here for BF orders.  Feel free to email me anytime for a status update and my reply back right now will be same day (hopefully just within an hour or two of receiving your email).  Always best to just use direct email to my actual email address (or also simply reply back to your order confirmation email to check for an update).
> 
> ...


Thank you Trevor - I'm very excited to receive the Vygarde I ordered
Best wishes for the new year!


----------



## jonathan c

Trevor the ‘cablemeister’ again!  


_Ecce Vygarde!_


----------



## Kevintj604

Looking for some Vygarde impressions. I currently own a Drausk Lite for my Radiance and love it so now i'm looking to buy a Vygarde or another Drausk Lite for my Rosson RAD-0. 

Anyone have any sound impressions of the Vygarde? I don't want to really change the sound of my Rosson at all I just want a beautiful looking and feeling cable and I know Trevor delivers the best in both those categories.


----------



## Kevintj604




----------



## Wes S

jonathan c said:


> Trevor the ‘cablemeister’ again!  _Ecce Vygarde!_


Nice looking cable!  Looks like someone is trying to max out the potential of the legendary HD650, and I imagine that's a cable that can really do it.


----------



## Pharmaboy

jonathan c said:


> Trevor the ‘cablemeister’ again!  _Ecce Vygarde!_


That is a lovely quartersawn wood table top. Mission furniture? 

Those medullary rays are beautiful, as is that warm, tobacco brown finish.


----------



## fuhransahis (Jan 6, 2022)

Pharmaboy said:


> That is a lovely quartersawn wood table top. Mission furniture?
> 
> Those medullary rays are beautiful, as is that warm, tobacco brown finish.



I can see where at least part of your affinity for ZMFs comes from 😆

(I've begun to admire woodworking more and more on my end  )


----------



## thecrow




----------



## sahmen

Careful, guys, a lot of "wood" talk deployed between men and women could be "triggering." Happy New Year, and y'all enjoy your hard won norne audio cables.


----------



## jonathan c

Wes S said:


> Nice looking cable!  Looks like someone is trying to max out the potential of the legendary HD650, and I imagine that's a cable that can really do it.


Actually, the HD-600…and it does have cnc-milled backweight / foam modifications (Custom Cans UK)…😄….Right now it is being ‘fed’ by Linear Tube Audio MZ3 via Norne Vygarde…🎼😄🥲


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 7, 2022)

Pharmaboy said:


> That is a lovely quartersawn wood table top. Mission furniture?
> 
> Those medullary rays are beautiful, as is that warm, tobacco brown finish.


Not mission…WFH desk…Those medullary rays are for the picture 😄...[medullary rays do not help me evaluate, on the PC, any bond market sector vulnerability through stochastic event analysis…🤔]


----------



## jonathan c

sahmen said:


> Careful, guys, a lot of "wood" talk deployed between men and women could _go against the grain._


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021]


----------



## LoryWiv

jonathan c said:


> Not mission…WFH desk…Those medullary rays are for the picture 😄...[medullary rays do not help me evaluate, on the PC, any bond market sector vulnerability through stochastic event analysis…🤔]


Past rays do not predict future performance?


----------



## jonathan c

LoryWiv said:


> Past rays do not predict future performance?


😂 The investment world and Head-Fi posts have an immense similarity: “ymmv” 🤔…


----------



## sahmen (Jan 8, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> 😂 The investment world and Head-Fi posts have an immense similarity: “ymmv” 🤔…


Umm, so speaking of investment, how are you liking your Vygarde's outcomes so far? How would you evaluate its performance with the HD 600, as compared to previous, or other known contenders (that is, if it is not too early to ask)?


----------



## bcowen

sahmen said:


> Umm, so speaking of investment, how are you liking your Vygarde's outcomes so far? How would you evaluate its performance with the HD 600, as compared to previous, or other known contenders (that is, if it is not too early to ask)?


Yeah, what _you_ said.  I wanna know too.  Come on @jonathan c and spill the beans.  Don't make me come over there.


----------



## AudioDuck

thecrow said:


> i found I preferred the silver draug with my auteur that i used to own. A good balance between the cable and hp


Excited that my clear Drausk has a new partner. Absolutely thrilled with how it sounds with the Wenge Auteurs (limited edition)!
(The Stellias now have a Draug 3… color match is opposite of the ideal, but I’m not going to bother to determinate)


----------



## Kevintj604




----------



## AudioDuck

Kevintj604 said:


>


Love the Radiance- great headphone, congratulations on having a cable to match!


----------



## Kevintj604

AudioDuck said:


> Love the Radiance- great headphone, congratulations on having a cable to match!


Yeah. One of my favorite headphones to be honest. With a color matched Norne Cable it's awesome.

Really great synergy with the KANN Alpha and different enough from the VC to own both.


----------



## jonathan c

sahmen said:


> Umm, so speaking of investment, how are you liking your Vygarde's outcomes so far? How would you evaluate its performance with the HD 600, as compared to previous, or other known contenders (that is, if it is not too early to ask)?


The Vygarde is a tremendous cable for the HD-600. Soundstage is wider, space between voices/instruments is ‘clearer’. Bass seems to extend deeper without ‘bloat’. The Vygarde also takes nothing away from the HD-600 midrange capabilities. At the upper end of the FR spectrum, cymbals have the right sheen and the harmonics of strings emanate in true fashion. Highest recommendation!


----------



## blackdragon87

i am interested in ordering a drausk. waiting on the new sleeve colours for 2022 first though


----------



## ThanatosVI

blackdragon87 said:


> i am interested in ordering a drausk. waiting on the new sleeve colours for 2022 first though


So you want to order a Drausk Lite?
Afaik the regular Drausk can't be sleeved.


----------



## blackdragon87

ThanatosVI said:


> So you want to order a Drausk Lite?
> Afaik the regular Drausk can't be sleeved.



sry, i meant the new colour options for the drausk in 2022

i already ordered the drausk lite for black friday


----------



## Pharmaboy

ThanatosVI said:


> So you want to order a Drausk Lite?
> Afaik the regular Drausk can't be sleeved.


I'm not sure whether it was sleeved or not--but the 1st Drausk pictures on the website showed a black Drausk (probably black PVC covering on each wire vs actual black sleeves). I preferred clear, so went with that.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Pharmaboy said:


> I'm not sure whether it was sleeved or not--but the 1st Drausk pictures on the website showed a black Drausk (probably black PVC covering on each wire vs actual black sleeves). I preferred clear, so went with that.


There are 3 pvc covered non sleeved Drausk options.
Black (non transparent), Clear and transparent black (where you can actually see the copper wire)

Drausk lite has all the textile sleeved options (like Vygarde, Silvergarde etc)

Some cables offer both, like the Vykari which was available as non sleeved clear option or sleeved option like Silvergarde. (I own a black textile sleeved Vykari for instance)


----------



## Kevintj604

Just talked to Trevor and ordered a Vygarde for my Rosson RAD-0. Looking forward to seeing another Norne in my collection. 

The stock cable that Rosson made is kinda meh and I think they deserve a lot nicer of a cable.


----------



## jonathan c (Jan 10, 2022)

ThanatosVI said:


> So you want to order a Drausk Lite?


Trevor is a _busy_ fellow:  a few Draughts Lite?
(to bide the time)…😜


----------



## ctop

Shameless plug...I have for sale a barely used Silvergarde S4 IEM cable with 2 pin connectors and terminated in 2.5mm. Thanks

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/norne-audio-silvergarde-s4-iem-cable.17934/


----------



## Marutks

Silvergarde S3 cable for sale with mini XLR connectors and terminated in 4 pin XLR connector.
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/norne-silvergarde-s3-c-pure-silver-cable-for-zmf-audeze.17898/


----------



## blackdragon87

Just received my vygarde adapter and drausk lite cable. Quality is great, thanks trevor


----------



## ToddRaymond

blackdragon87 said:


> Just received my vygarde adapter and drausk lite cable. Quality is great, thanks trevor


May I ask when you ordered 'em?  I'm considering those very items; and while I don't mind a couple month wait time, if it could be a whole lot more, then I may consider another builder.

I imagine at this point that he is about half through his Vendredi Noir orders.


----------



## blackdragon87

ToddRaymond said:


> May I ask when you ordered 'em?  I'm considering those very items; and while I don't mind a couple month wait time, if it could be a whole lot more, then I may consider another builder.
> 
> I imagine at this point that he is about half through his Vendredi Noir orders.


  From norne site during black Friday


----------



## ToddRaymond

blackdragon87 said:


> From norne site during black Friday


Copy that – thank you!


----------



## Ragnar-BY (Jan 15, 2022)

Had an unpleasant experience with Norne Audio.

Made an order through the web-store www.norneaudio.com. Ordered some connectors that were shown as "in stock". PayPal made an authorization to reserve payment. Got automatic order confirmation from Norne with information that DIY-items are normally shipped same day.

I've waited for 11 (eleven days) instead of one as promised. Nothing happened. I've wrote an email, asking to cancel my order. Nothing happened. More then two weeks passed already. PayPal does not support claims against this kind of transactions, Norne do not reply emails. I still have an $83 authorisation in my PP account. Hope it will just expire at some point.


----------



## elira

Ragnar-BY said:


> Had an unpleasant experience with Norne Audio.
> 
> Made an order through the web-store www.norneaudio.com. Ordered some connectors that were shown as "in stock". PayPal made an authorization to reserve payment. Got automatic order confirmation from Norne with information that DIY-items are normally shipped same day.
> 
> I've waited for 11 (eleven days) instead of one as promised. Nothing happened. I've wrote an email, asking to cancel my order. Nothing happened. More then two weeks passed already. PayPal does not support claims against this kind of transactions, Norne do not reply emails. I still have an $83 authorisation in my PP account. Hope it will just expire at some point.


Trevor tends to disappear from time to time. You’ll get your order eventually.


----------



## Ragnar-BY (Jan 16, 2022)

elira said:


> You’ll get your order eventually.


That’s what I’m afraid of 🤣 I needed this order in time and with this delay I’ve already figured out different solution.

Actually, after such disrespectful behavior I don’t want to buy anything from him anymore. Unfortunately, it seems that there is no way to cancel this order or deauthorize payment.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Ragnar-BY said:


> That’s what I’m afraid of 🤣 I needed this order in time and with this delay I’ve already figured out different solution.
> 
> Actually, after such disrespectful behavior I don’t want to buy anything from him anymore. Unfortunately, it seems that there is no way to cancel this order or deauthorize payment.


Just keep texting him every few days, you will get your money back.

He may be slow with orders at times, but he is certainly no scammer


----------



## Miller

Ragnar-BY said:


> That’s what I’m afraid of 🤣 I needed this order in time and with this delay I’ve already figured out different solution.
> 
> Actually, after such disrespectful behavior I don’t want to buy anything from him anymore. Unfortunately, it seems that there is no way to cancel this order or deauthorize payment.



I am bit surprised on the negative feedback, I have dealt with him now multiple times. He did not always get back instantly but the delay was certainly reasonable. Maybe he does have some private matters to take care of, but he is definitely a reliable person to make business with.


----------



## Ragnar-BY

I don’t think Norne took my money. In my PP balance it looks like pending transaction. I assume PayPal reserved a sum for authorized payment but seller did not took it. It should expire automatically at some point, at least I hope so.


----------



## fuhransahis

Ragnar-BY said:


> I don’t think Norne took my money. In my PP balance it looks like pending transaction. I assume PayPal reserved a sum for authorized payment but seller did not took it. It should expire automatically at some point, at least I hope so.



Keep emailing him once a day - he will certainly help you out and won't take your money from you like that. I have zero doubt of it, Trevor is extremely helpful and accommodating.


----------



## AudioDuck

Ragnar-BY said:


> That’s what I’m afraid of 🤣 I needed this order in time and with this delay I’ve already figured out different solution.
> 
> Actually, after such disrespectful behavior I don’t want to buy anything from him anymore. Unfortunately, it seems that there is no way to cancel this order or deauthorize payment.


What isn’t necessarily apparent is the Norne is, effectively, a one-man business. Due to this in these pandemic times Trevor/Norne is more vulnerable to illness or interruptions. 

*In general, I’d recommend giving small U.S. businesses some grace right now, as Omicron is peaking in many American communities. Many places employees are sick or dealing with ill family members/loved ones.*

That said, if you email Trevor about a refund I’m sure you will get it. To your point, your PP funds have not yet been accepted.

Trevor is among the best-if not THE best- for hand-made, high-end/high-value cables. But it’s not a standard Web store, and not somewhere I’d recommend for DIY parts. And because of his one-man business, his way of doing business unfortunately requires a lot of patience on the customer’s part. 

However, it’s ALWAYS worth it in the form of quality and customer service (albeit, again, patience is very much required). 

Probably more than you wanted to know, but I’d hate to see you write off Norne for the wrong reasons.


----------



## bcowen

AudioDuck said:


> What isn’t necessarily apparent is the Norne is, effectively, a one-man business. Due to this in these pandemic times Trevor/Norne is more vulnerable to illness or interruptions.
> 
> *In general, I’d recommend giving small U.S. businesses some grace right now, as Omicron is peaking in many American communities. Many places employees are sick or dealing with ill family members/loved ones.*
> 
> ...


Very nicely stated and I couldn't agree more.  I waited a while for my Drausk Lite, but my patience was rewarded with a superbly constructed cable that sounds great and cost much less than one of the "big" companies would likely charge.


----------



## thomasu

Trevor is such an amazing guy. I originally ordered a Zoetic cable, but after a little bit of a delay he offered to upgrade me to a new copper cable that he's been working on. I really love the way it turned out. I can't wait to try these on my Utopia


----------



## elira

thomasu said:


> Trevor is such an amazing guy. I originally ordered a Zoetic cable, but after a little bit of a delay he offered to upgrade me to a new copper cable that he's been working on. I really love the way it turned out. I can't wait to try these on my Utopia


Do you have the specs of the new cable?


----------



## thomasu

elira said:


> Do you have the specs of the new cable?


It is "8-wire copper OCC litz 19.8awg per polarity"


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Does Trevor ever lurk here?  I'd love some suggestions for a new cable for my recent purchase of Focal Utopia's - any suggestions?  My only requirements are 1) be at least 6'+ long, and 2) Match the headphones to provide the best sound possible.

So, thoughts?


----------



## deafenears

ColSaulTigh said:


> Does Trevor ever lurk here


Yes - @TigzStudio


----------



## ColSaulTigh

deafenears said:


> Yes - @TigzStudio


Thanks!

Hi @TigzStudio!  I just picked up one of your cables second hand from a board member here and wanted to treat myself to something new from you that will go well with my new Focal Utopia headphones.

Would you mind shooting me some ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Stu Paddasso

ColSaulTigh said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hi @TigzStudio!  I just picked up one of your cables second hand from a board member here and wanted to treat myself to something new from you that will go well with my new Focal Utopia headphones.
> 
> ...


Your better off emailing him directly


----------



## ThanatosVI

ColSaulTigh said:


> Does Trevor ever lurk here?  I'd love some suggestions for a new cable for my recent purchase of Focal Utopia's - any suggestions?  My only requirements are 1) be at least 6'+ long, and 2) Match the headphones to provide the best sound possible.
> 
> So, thoughts?


He does lurk here from time to time but this should be asked via Email otherwise it will most likely Fall through his radar


----------



## ksorota

Just a quick thought.  

The Vygarde cable is quickly becoming my favorite.  I have been using an LQI cable on my Focal Clears for a while and while it was not bad or offensive in any way, swapping in a Vygarde has truly opened up the dynamics and top end sparkle.  Something about Trevors fusion cables that really pull out the best in a headphone.  If you can get yourself a Solvine, Fusion, or new Vygarde I def. recommend trying them out.  

Next purchase from Trevor will be another Vygarde...or the next large guage all copper garden hose he comes up with!


----------



## SuperBurrito

ksorota said:


> The Vygarde cable is quickly becoming my favorite.  I have been using an LQI cable on my Focal Clears for a while and while it was not bad or offensive in any way, swapping in a Vygarde has truly opened up the dynamics and top end sparkle.  Something about Trevors fusion cables that really pull out the best in a headphone.  If you can get yourself a Solvine, Fusion, or new Vygarde I def. recommend trying them out.
> 
> Next purchase from Trevor will be another Vygarde...or the next large guage all copper garden hose he comes up with!


For sure.  My Vygarde is not fully broken in but I love it.  Can't believe I waited this long to upgrade from the stock Susvara cable.  More impressions later, but the Vygarde is so much more transparent and has a bigger soundstage, all while being super musical.  The cable is light and flexible, and the build quality is perfect.
Thanks Trevor!


----------



## jonathan c

SuperBurrito said:


> For sure.  My Vygarde is not fully broken in but I love it.  Can't believe I waited this long to upgrade from the stock Susvara cable.  More impressions later, but the Vygarde is so much more transparent and has a bigger soundstage, all while being super musical.  The cable is light and flexible, and the build quality is perfect.
> Thanks Trevor!


How much of the $6000 price of the Susvara ‘goes to’ the _stock_ cable?…🤷🏻😵‍💫…


----------



## ThanatosVI

jonathan c said:


> How much of the $6000 price of the Susvara ‘goes to’ the _stock_ cable?…🤷🏻😵‍💫…


Around 400$ per cable, 800$ total


----------



## SuperBurrito

Here are my Vygarde cables which I got for the Susvara.  
They are perfectly made and a meaningful upgrade from stock.  Thanks Trevor!


----------



## Slim1970

SuperBurrito said:


> Here are my Vygarde cables which I got for the Susvara.
> They are perfectly made and a meaningful upgrade from stock.  Thanks Trevor!


How do they sound?


----------



## SuperBurrito

Slim1970 said:


> How do they sound?


In short, I wish I bought them sooner.  But I'm happy I had the stock cables for 7 months to get used to the sound.  
Compared to stock, there is more detail and a bigger soundstage.  Maybe a bit more dynamics.  But at the same time, more natural sounding and less artificial.


----------



## Slim1970

SuperBurrito said:


> In short, I wish I bought them sooner.  But I'm happy I had the stock cables for 7 months to get used to the sound.
> Compared to stock, there is more detail and a bigger soundstage.  Maybe a bit more dynamics.  But at the same time, more natural sounding and less artificial.


Sounds like a nice cable. How is the bass response with the Vygarde?


----------



## SuperBurrito

Slim1970 said:


> Sounds like a nice cable. How is the bass response with the Vygarde?


I don't think I'd say that the cable provides any more bass.  Just better detail and naturalness from lows to highs.  I think the amp is way more important in changing the bass dynamics than cables.


----------



## Slim1970

SuperBurrito said:


> I don't think I'd say that the cable provides any more bass.  Just better detail and naturalness from lows to highs.  I think the amp is way more important in changing the bass dynamics than cables.


Gotcha, I just ordered one for my incoming Verite's. Now the wait begins. Question, does the order show in the transaction history after you purchase it?


----------



## shafat777

wrong post


----------



## SuperBurrito

Slim1970 said:


> Gotcha, I just ordered one for my incoming Verite's. Now the wait begins. Question, does the order show in the transaction history after you purchase it?


Yeah, I think if you had an account created with Norne and then placed the order it would show up under My Account \ View Order History.
If you bought as a guest, maybe not.  You can always email Trevor for confirmation if you can't see the order in the system.


----------



## AudioDuck

SuperBurrito said:


> Yeah, I think if you had an account created with Norne and then placed the order it would show up under My Account \ View Order History.
> If you bought as a guest, maybe not.  You can always email Trevor for confirmation if you can't see the order in the system.


I’d recommend emailing him regardless if you “blind ordered” off the site. Since Trevor is a single business person behind the site, it will help flag the order for him and he can connect with you on any details or questions.


----------



## Slim1970

SuperBurrito said:


> Yeah, I think if you had an account created with Norne and then placed the order it would show up under My Account \ View Order History.
> If you bought as a guest, maybe not.  You can always email Trevor for confirmation if you can't see the order in the system.


Thanks, it's in my order history. Oddly enough, this will be my first Norne cable. So I'm excited to hear what it sounds like. I'll be pairing it with a set of ZMF Verite Open headphones.


----------



## ksorota

Slim1970 said:


> Thanks, it's in my order history. Oddly enough, this will be my first Norne cable. So I'm excited to hear what it sounds like. I'll be pairing it with a set of ZMF Verite Open headphones.



You are in for a real treat!  Norne cables add a bit of beauty along with the function of increasing the enjoyment of headphones.  I have a second Vygrade on the way since I like it as much as I do.  The one thing that stands out from the Vygarde and Solvine is the bit of enhanced treble resolve and "sparkle".  It is as if they unlock the highs in a way you (or at least I) hadent heard before.


----------



## Slim1970

ksorota said:


> You are in for a real treat!  Norne cables add a bit of beauty along with the function of increasing the enjoyment of headphones.  I have a second Vygrade on the way since I like it as much as I do.  The one thing that stands out from the Vygarde and Solvine is the bit of enhanced treble resolve and "sparkle".  It is as if they unlock the highs in a way you (or at least I) hadent heard before.


I like a good treble response, but I also like my bass dynamic and punchy. No one is talking about the bass with Vygarde or the headphone it’s connected to. Both would help paint a more vivid picture.


----------



## ksorota

Slim1970 said:


> I like a good treble response, but I also like my bass dynamic and punchy. No one is talking about the bass with Vygarde or the headphone it’s connected to. Both would help paint a more vivid picture.



So I’m using one with Genesis G or TH900. Bass is already the star of the show on those phones. Also using with Focsl clear. The clarity of the upper frequencies Is really where the biggest changes hit you. I am confident the clarity of the lower frequencies improves, they are certainly not reduced or worse …it’s just not the thing that is most striking. 

Best part is, the enhanced treble resolve is non fatiguing, just better!


----------



## Slim1970

ksorota said:


> So I’m using one with Genesis G or TH900. Bass is already the star of the show on those phones. Also using with Focsl clear. The clarity of the upper frequencies Is really where the biggest changes hit you. I am confident the clarity of the lower frequencies improves, they are certainly not reduced or worse …it’s just not the thing that is most striking.
> 
> Best part is, the enhanced treble resolve is non fatiguing, just better!


Nice, I can't wait to get the Vygarde!!


----------



## Kevintj604

My Vygarde arrived yesterday. Perfect color match to my Rosson's. The Metallic blue has a really nice shine in the light. Weight and ergonomics are lovely. In line with my Drausk Lite. Noticeable difference in sound quality compared to the stock Rosson cable. Quite a bit more sparkle in the treble. Not more air, just more sparkle. I agree fully with the earlier posting impressions.


----------



## rcoleman1

Kevintj604 said:


> My Vygarde arrived yesterday. Perfect color match to my Rosson's. The Metallic blue has a really nice shine in the light. Weight and ergonomics are lovely. In line with my Drausk Lite. Noticeable difference in sound quality compared to the stock Rosson cable. Quite a bit more sparkle in the treble. Not more air, just more sparkle. I agree fully with the earlier posting impressions.


Yup…that’s Trevor’s work. Simply beautiful.


----------



## linshu1992

My Drausk Silver arrived yesterday. According to Trevor, this is a cable similar to S4 but with a new type of silver. I spent quite a bit time collecting sample images on this thread and I’d have to say, there are not enough of them!


----------



## RobertSM

linshu1992 said:


> My Drausk Silver arrived yesterday. According to Trevor, this is a cable similar to S4 but with a new type of silver. I spent quite a bit time collecting sample images on this thread and I’d have to say, there are not enough of them!


Congratulations!

What are you able to share about the technical specifications.


----------



## linshu1992

RobertSM said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> What are you able to share about the technical specifications.


It's 19 awg per polarity, so pretty similar to S4 4 wire.


----------



## AudioDuck

linshu1992 said:


> It's 19 awg per polarity, so pretty similar to S4 4 wire.


If you don’t mind my asking, what did cost? It’s not on the Web site yet (understandable), though I know silver sourcing and pricing may put it out of reach for some of our budgets… 😊


----------



## ColSaulTigh

linshu1992 said:


> My Drausk Silver arrived yesterday. According to Trevor, this is a cable similar to S4 but with a new type of silver. I spent quite a bit time collecting sample images on this thread and I’d have to say, there are not enough of them!


----------



## linshu1992

AudioDuck said:


> If you don’t mind my asking, what did cost? It’s not on the Web site yet (understandable), though I know silver sourcing and pricing may put it out of reach for some of our budgets… 😊


Of course! It's about $1200 for 5 ft. A tiny bit more expensive than S4 4 wire.


----------



## AudioDuck

linshu1992 said:


> Of course! It's about $1200 for 5 ft. A tiny bit more expensive than S4 4 wire.


Thank you. Yes, definitely out of my budget! 😊


----------



## LoryWiv

linshu1992 said:


> My Drausk Silver arrived yesterday. According to Trevor, this is a cable similar to S4 but with a new type of silver. I spent quite a bit time collecting sample images on this thread and I’d have to say, there are not enough of them!


Good to see the supply chain issues for silver are not prohibitive to new releases.


----------



## misterwiggles113

Pretty much decided to get the Vygarde from Norne for my new Susvara HPs. People have said that the wait from time of order is long. Just curious what the time is these days? Thank you.


----------



## ksorota

misterwiggles113 said:


> Pretty much decided to get the Vygarde from Norne for my new Susvara HPs. People have said that the wait from time of order is long. Just curious what the time is these days? Thank you.



Its Trevor's goal to get turn around time on website listed cables to 2-weeks, but I would expect for like 4 and that way you can be surprised when it comes in early. The custom wood splitters take additional time as well (handmade), so make sure you take that into consideration.


----------



## misterwiggles113 (Feb 10, 2022)

ksorota said:


> Its Trevor's goal to get turn around time on website listed cables to 2-weeks, but I would expect for like 4 and that way you can be surprised when it comes in early. The custom wood splitters take additional time as well (handmade), so make sure you take that into consideration.


Thank you. Just confirming with anyone here who uses Susvaras that this cable would be the one to get from Norne. I read somewhere on Head-Fi that a pure silver cable wasn't a good pairing these HPs. And Norne is out of stock on the S4s anyway. Any opinions? My other choice is the Forza Noir Hybrid but I expect, given this is a Norne thread that people would suggest I stick with the Vygarde


----------



## LeMoviedave

misterwiggles113 said:


> Thank you. Just confirming with anyone here who uses Susvaras that this cable would be the one to get from Norne. I read somewhere on Head-Fi that a pure silver cable wasn't a good pairing these HPs. And Norne is out of stock on the S4s anyway. Any opinions? My other choice is the Forza Noir Hybrid but I expect, given this is a Norne thread that people would suggest I stick with the Vygarde


Well, I just got my Vygarde today for use with the HEKSE, and so far so good.  My amp and (obviously) the Vygarde still have some burning in to do, so I won't have anything definitive to say till next weekend.  Trevor does have a no questions asked 30 return policy.


----------



## linshu1992

misterwiggles113 said:


> Thank you. Just confirming with anyone here who uses Susvaras that this cable would be the one to get from Norne. I read somewhere on Head-Fi that a pure silver cable wasn't a good pairing these HPs. And Norne is out of stock on the S4s anyway. Any opinions? My other choice is the Forza Noir Hybrid but I expect, given this is a Norne thread that people would suggest I stick with the Vygarde


You may be referring to comment like this: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hifiman-susvara.853031/page-793#post-16624593

But you also get plenty of people who disagrees:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hifiman-susvara.853031/page-793#post-16624635
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hifiman-susvara.853031/page-793#post-16624748

I used the drausk silver (not burnt in yet, if anyone actually cares about that) on susvara and it is a little bit brighter with more details and sparkle than the stock cable. Honestly not THAT big of a difference, and you kind of have to listen for it to notice. I think at this rate it's more about tuning your system's synergy - if your sources are already very bright and detailed (and is stretching your tolerance), a silver cable on top of it may be a bit too much. If not, I won't worry about it. Other parts of your system will have a bigger impact on the sound signature than the cable.


----------



## sahmen

Well, I consider the impact of the Silvergarde S4 8-wire on my Susvara to be more transformative than other cables... I'm coming from an S4 4-wire, which I traded in for the 8-wire.  I also have a Vykari, a Drausk, and a Cardas Clear cable, all of which are useable with the Sus, but I still find the S4 8-wire's performance to be unmatched, especially in detail retrieval, soundstage, spaciousness, and "air," smoothness, as well as bass/treble extension without the slightest hint of sibilance or fatigue.

To be fair, i do not always know how much of these effects to attribute to the cable itself, and how much to the other components in the chain. I just know that the Susvara doesn't sound this good with any of the other listed cables, none of which are slouches to begin with.

Chain (for full disclosure):

Metrum Ambre (i2s) ==>> Sonnet Morpheus ==>> Niimbus US4==>> Silvergarde S4 8-wire ==>> Susvara

YMMV


----------



## ksorota

Vygarde!


----------



## ThanatosVI

ksorota said:


> Vygarde!


Amazing color match to the headphones


----------



## xtr4

ksorota said:


> Vygarde!


I see you're a man of culture too........for owning the ECP DHSA-3F


----------



## ksorota

xtr4 said:


> I see you're a man of culture too........for owning the ECP DHSA-3F


Plays exceptionally well with the ESX900 mod...also Focal Clear!


----------



## fuhransahis

Just got my 4.4mm to dual XLR interconnect from Trevor. Simple styling to suit my setup, and was using a new setup he's trying out, per his notes:

_It is an 8-wire 19.8awg copper occ litz (per polarity) with two different sized carefully selected conductors of specific strand count. This varied conductor
size helps deliver something a bit special in the sound when combined with the right strand counts._

While I waited for his build I was using a similar interconnect by iFi... Trevor's cable removed some hints of treble splashiness I experienced while improving imaging and separation. Delivers something a bit special indeed  Just got yesterday so unsure about burn-in but after he made my Drausk and now this... I'm officially a Norne fanboy and will get every single one of my cables from him going forward.


----------



## Slade01

I've gotta comment that even if Trevor is a one-man operation - his attention to customer service is pretty amazing.  The level of engagement was quite surprising and impressive when I emailed him with some general questions.  I could clearly tell he's got a passion and commitment to quality for his craft from how he speaks about his products and designs.   That said, I went ahead with placing an order.  I'm happy to support businesses like his.  Very top-notch experience.


----------



## Slim1970

My Vygarde has shipped and should be here Tuesday. I’ll be pairing it with a ZMF Verite.


----------



## misterwiggles113

Slade01 said:


> I've gotta comment that even if Trevor is a one-man operation - his attention to customer service is pretty amazing.  The level of engagement was quite surprising and impressive when I emailed him with some general questions.  I could clearly tell he's got a passion and commitment to quality for his craft from how he speaks about his products and designs.   That said, I went ahead with placing an order.  I'm happy to support businesses like his.  Very top-notch experience.


I would agree. My first time dealing with him and he has been great. Ordered a Vygarde and there was a invoice issue. He cancelled it right away and issued a new one instantly. Can't wait to receive my cable.


----------



## LoryWiv (Feb 19, 2022)

Received Vygarde for my Focal Clear MG, wonderful cable. Aesthetically & sonically a huge step forward versus stock cable. Presence is immediately enhanced, like ascending from mid-auditorium to 5th row, and there is a winning combination of musicality with technical proficiency (detail, imaging, frequency extension) that Clear MG already had, but even more evident now with Vygarde. Perhaps this gorgeous cable is just getting out of the way and letting Clear MG shine rather than adding it's own character, but I am happy with the results. Thanks Trevor (@TigzStudio)! As always your work is impeccable and more than worth the wait.

 ​


----------



## Slim1970

My first ever creation by Trevor and I must say it’s a beauty.


----------



## hawk13

Slim1970 said:


> My first ever creation by Trevor and I must say it’s a beauty.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Slim1970

hawk13 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


It sounds the part as well. The Vygarde and Verite's are enjoying each other on my MHA200.


----------



## Roasty (Feb 22, 2022)

Slim1970 said:


> My first ever creation by Trevor and I must say it’s a beauty.



that is beautiful! is that an s4 or vygarde? 
how do u like it?
am looking for a new cable for the stellia/office setup. what sheathing option is that? can't seem to find it on the item pages.


----------



## hawk13

Roasty said:


> that is beautiful! is that an s4 or vygarde?
> how do u like it?
> am looking for a new cable for the stellia/office setup. what sheathing option is that? can't seem to find it on the item pages.


The cable @LoryWiv got looks like it was made for the Stellia. I actually had a defective stock cable come with a Stellia. I thought, “how did this even happen?” Wouldn’t happen with one of Trevor’s!


----------



## LoryWiv

hawk13 said:


> The cable @LoryWiv got looks like it was made for the Stellia. I actually had a defective stock cable come with a Stellia. I thought, “how did this even happen?” Wouldn’t happen with one of Trevor’s!


Hi @hawk13, thanks. My Norne cable is paired with Clear MG, and yes I agree they look like they could have been designed with similar aesthetics in mind. Both built beautifully and a pleasure to use!


----------



## Slim1970

Roasty said:


> that is beautiful! is that an s4 or vygarde?
> how do u like it?
> am looking for a new cable for the stellia/office setup. what sheathing option is that? can't seem to find it on the item pages.


This is the Vygarde and I love this cable with the Verite’s. It just unlocks the sound of them and enhances what they do best. The timbre of the Verite’s is perfect now. No frequency stands out, but everything just sounds "better". It's as if I’m hearing the Verite's the way Zach has tuned them.

The sleeve is the silver with metallic silver+copper tracers. I'm not sure it's option on all of Trevor's cables. 

On my Stellia’s I’m using a DHC Clone Silver, but I imagine the Norne S4 would be of similar or better performance. The Stellia's sound phenomenal with this cable. As I'm sure the S4 would too.


----------



## Roasty

Slim1970 said:


> This is the Vygarde and I love this cable with the Verite’s. It just unlocks the sound of them and enhances what they do best. The timbre of the Verite’s is perfect now. No frequency stands out, but everything just sounds "better". It's as if I’m hearing the Verite's the way Zach has tuned them.
> 
> The sleeve is the silver with metallic silver+copper tracers. I'm not sure it's option on all of Trevor's cables.
> 
> On my Stellia’s I’m using a DHC Clone Silver, but I imagine the Norne S4 would be of similar or better performance. The Stellia's sound phenomenal with this cable. As I'm sure the S4 would too.



Thanks man! have emailed Trevor to ask about it, plus an adaptor for 4.4mm to xlr in case I add a proper amp to my office setup. I saw on the website the S4 is out of stock. Will probably give the Vygarde a go.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Roasty said:


> Thanks man! have emailed Trevor to ask about it, plus an adaptor for 4.4mm to xlr in case I add a proper amp to my office setup. I saw on the website the S4 is out of stock. Will probably give the Vygarde a go.


S4 is out of stock, he apparently does have a 19awg drausk silver as alternative tho.
A clear option, pictures have been posted recently here


----------



## Noobzilla

Ha! Glad to see that Trevor is well and alive providing awesome customer service and cables. Just sent him an email to say hi before heading over here. It's been over 1.5 years since I got my S4 from him. Still happily using it! I happen to be looking at bluetooth DACs and somehow ended up looking at cables lol Always a slippery slope when I visit head-fi


----------



## Roasty

I'll probably give him a few more days to reply my email before I bump it or move on..


----------



## Slim1970

Noobzilla said:


> Ha! Glad to see that Trevor is well and alive providing awesome customer service and cables. Just sent him an email to say hi before heading over here. It's been over 1.5 years since I got my S4 from him. Still happily using it! I happen to be looking at bluetooth DACs and somehow ended up looking at cables lol Always a slippery slope when I visit head-fi


Welcome back old friend!


----------



## MisterRogersHaus (Feb 28, 2022)

Just gonna drop these here. These are custom builds from Trevor. I'll share more re: sonics soon. This is a Vykari Copper 17.3awg cable, 16wires. Can't imagine terminating any larger gauge, or more wires.


----------



## curvz

MisterRogersHaus said:


> Just gonna drop these here. These are custom builds from Trevor. I'll share more re: sonics soon. This is a Vykari Copper 17.3awg cable, 16wires. Can't imagine terminating any larger gauge, or more wires.


Very nice, I love that braid. I have a Vykari Copper on order from Trevor as well since December. He initially said he would sleeve it for me (like my other Vykari cables), but has come back to me last week saying it would be too large to put a sleeve on properly. He gave me a free upgrade to a new sleeved fusion cable he will be releasing in a few weeks, but said he would still ship me the bare Vykari Copper since I was specifically looking for a pure copper cable (which is just an awesome gesture and great customer service).


----------



## lycos (Mar 7, 2022)

My Vygarde has just arrived - its just beautiful!
Its my 3rd headphone cables from Norne after Drausk and Solvine.

Compared to prev cable, now Susvara has bigger slam, wider soundstage, more detailed and more “grandeur”. 

Its almost as big upgrade from Qutest to TT2. I just couldnt believe it!

Its also flexible, non microphonic and not easily entangled.

Thank you Trevor @TigzStudio for your magic!

I also have his new 20awg silver iem cable - but I havent had a chance to
do proper listening


----------



## shwnwllms

Just ordered my first Norne cable from Trevor @TigzStudio 

Trevor was a pleasure to deal with and now my Teak Auteur will finally get the custom cable it deserves. (Yes, I’m keeping my OG Auteur, for now anyway)

Now the waiting begins…


----------



## AudioDuck

shwnwllms said:


> Just ordered my first Norne cable from Trevor @TigzStudio
> 
> Trevor was a pleasure to deal with and now my Teak Auteur will finally get the custom cable it deserves. (Yes, I’m keeping my OG Auteur, for now anyway)
> 
> Now the waiting begins…


Very cool! What are you getting?


----------



## shwnwllms

AudioDuck said:


> Very cool! What are you getting?



Something new Trevor is working on, I don’t want to steal his thunder, but I’m sure there will be an announcement / upcoming release in the near future.


----------



## LoryWiv

shwnwllms said:


> Just ordered my first Norne cable from Trevor @TigzStudio
> 
> Trevor was a pleasure to deal with and now my Teak Auteur will finally get the custom cable it deserves. (Yes, I’m keeping my OG Auteur, for now anyway)
> 
> Now the waiting begins…


I also have an OG Auteur, with Norne S3 Silvergarde. The combo. remains magic! Can't go wrong with Trevor!


----------



## thecrow

LoryWiv said:


> I also have an OG Auteur, with Norne S3 Silvergarde. The combo. remains magic! Can't go wrong with Trevor!


I had a silver draug with my auteur and same happy response here

mind you the volsund (name from memory - copper) was also good with the auteur. Now using that cable a lot with my susvaras


----------



## jonathan c

shwnwllms said:


> Something new Trevor is working on, I don’t want to steal his thunder, but I’m sure there will be an announcement / upcoming release in the near future.


…will it send trevors through the audio world?…🤣


----------



## jonathan c

After a couple of years, I am still ecstatic about the masterpiece Vykari - the full-blown interwoven copper/silver cable:


----------



## LoryWiv

jonathan c said:


> …will it send trevors through the audio world?…🤣


it may set off a cult following: Born again Norne again!


----------



## AudioDuck

jonathan c said:


> After a couple of years, I am still ecstatic about the masterpiece Vykari - the full-blown interwoven copper/silver cable:


I’m thinking a Vygarde would be a great complement to a ZMF Auteur… (I currently use a Drausk, which is excellent as well)


----------



## jonathan c

LoryWiv said:


> it may set off a cult following: Born again Norne again!


…Neitherne Norne…?….🤣


----------



## bfin3

I've sent an email to norne about once a month since last July with no response. Can anyone who is in contact get ahold of Trevor for me? lol


----------



## jonathan c

AudioDuck said:


> I’m thinking a Vygarde would be a great complement to a ZMF Auteur… (I currently use a Drausk, which is excellent as well)


I am giving serious thought to a Vygarde for my ZMFs (with which I currently use Forza Audio Works Noir Hybrid ☑️). I use a Vygarde with Sennheiser HD600 🎼 👍:


----------



## Slade01

jonathan c said:


> I am giving serious thought to a Vygarde for my ZMFs (with which I currently use Forza Audio Works Noir Hybrid ☑️). I use a Vygarde with Sennheiser HD600 🎼 👍:


That would be a great comparison/review between the Vygarde and Noir Hybrid someday.   I was on the fence on this myself between the two when choosing a cable for my HE6seV2, but I ended up getting the Vygarde!  Though I don't think you could go wrong with either.  Dealing with Trevor and Matt respectively, both of them have serious game when it comes to their products.


----------



## jonathan c

Slade01 said:


> That would be a great comparison/review between the Vygarde and Noir Hybrid someday.   I was on the fence on this myself between the two when choosing a cable for my HE6seV2, but I ended up getting the Vygarde!  Though I don't think you could go wrong with either.  Dealing with Trevor and Matt respectively, both of them have serious game when it comes to their products.


I agree totally 😄👍


----------



## LoryWiv

Slade01 said:


> That would be a great comparison/review between the Vygarde and Noir Hybrid someday.   I was on the fence on this myself between the two when choosing a cable for my HE6seV2, but I ended up getting the Vygarde!  Though I don't think you could go wrong with either.  Dealing with Trevor and Matt respectively, both of them have serious game when it comes to their products.


I own both Norne and Forza cables. The nod goes slightly to Trevor for overall "master craftsman" quality and customization options. But I totally but agree that Matt and Forza are fantastic to deal with and hard to beat in their price category if you don't need unique sleeving or some other customization. I am very happy with my cables from both!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

jonathan c said:


> After a couple of years, I am still ecstatic about the masterpiece Vykari - the full-blown interwoven copper/silver cable:


I have that Vykari for my Susvara.    I love that cable, but Norne has pretty much become my defacto headphone cable company.  Have Silvergarde S4 for my Utopia.   Silvergarde S3C for my HE1000v2 and Draug 3SC for HD800S.   Need a cable for a ZMF Atrium.   Any recommendations?


----------



## jonathan c

I just put in an order with Trevor at Norne Audio for a 7ft Vygarde (black w/copper seam) for ZMF (Atrium / Atticus / Aeolus / Auteur / Eikon). It should look like this except for the mini-XLR headphone terminations:

  Trevor was _extremely _quick in replying to my email (in which I inquired about another Vykari…)


----------



## jcdreamer

Is the Vykari available?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

jonathan c said:


> I just put in an order with Trevor at Norne Audio for a 7ft Vygarde (black w/copper seam) for ZMF (Atrium / Atticus / Aeolus / Auteur / Eikon). It should look like this except for the mini-XLR headphone terminations:  Trevor was _extremely _quick in replying to my email (in which I inquired about another Vykari…)


That looks great


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> I just put in an order with Trevor at Norne Audio for a 7ft Vygarde (black w/copper seam) for ZMF (Atrium / Atticus / Aeolus / Auteur / Eikon). It should look like this except for the mini-XLR headphone terminations: Trevor was _extremely _quick in replying to my email (in which I inquired about another Vykari…)


Sweet!  You should probably send that to me as soon as you get it so I can properly cook it for you.  Pretty sure it won't take more than 5 or 6 months to achieve well done status.   And yes, I already made some ZMF adapters to do the job.


----------



## jonathan c

jcdreamer said:


> Is the Vykari available?


At this time, no. Trevor indicates that the price of silver is sufficiently (exorbitantly) high that to use it in the grade / proportion for the Vykari will result in a customer price beyond tolerance.


----------



## paradoxper

jonathan c said:


> At this time, no. Trevor indicates that the price of silver is sufficiently (exorbitantly) high that to use it in the grade / proportion for the Vykari will result in a customer price beyond tolerance.


Oh, don't be cheap now.


----------



## jonathan c

paradoxper said:


> Oh, don't be cheap now.


🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> Sweet!  You should probably send that to me as soon as you get it so I can properly cook it for you.  Pretty sure it won't take more than 5 or 6 months to achieve well done status.   And yes, I already made some ZMF adapters to do the job.


Those are for ZMFs? They are not temporal plates to be powered / used for solid-state conversion therapy…😒😮🤣…?


----------



## paradoxper

jonathan c said:


> 🤷🏻‍♂️


Play coy. 🤣


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> Those are for ZMFs? They are not temporal plates to be powered / used for solid-state conversion therapy…😒😮🤣…?


Well, just to nitpick, they’re for a _cable_ that is used with ZMF’s. 

And I quit doing temporal years ago.  These days it’s quantum…or nothing.


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> Well, just to nitpick, they’re for a _cable_ that is used with ZMF’s.
> 
> And I quit doing temporal years ago.  These days it’s quantum…or nothing.


 
…next step —>  quantum^quantum …😏


----------



## blackdragon87

Just placed an order for an Norne Vygarde with Black with dual metallic gold + green tracers today

Will pair it with my incoming verite closed

Pretty excited for it


----------



## Slim1970

blackdragon87 said:


> Just placed an order for an Norne Vygarde with Black with dual metallic gold + green tracers today
> 
> Will pair it with my incoming verite closed
> 
> Pretty excited for it


Great choice, I love my Vygarde with my VO’s!


----------



## shwnwllms

I was hoping to post a couple of photos of my new cable tonight but FedEx didn’t show. Might have to wait until after I’m back from my business trip.


----------



## shwnwllms

Had this beauty waiting for me when I returned from my trip. It’s something that Trevor is working on and it should be released in the near future. He was kind enough to make me one pre-release. 

Here’s a description from Trevor, no name for the cable yet, at least none that he shared with me. 

“This attached clear+black cable is something brand new, 19.0awg fusion that I just took the main stock of last week.  It has a higher copper to silver ratio, using two completely different designed wires per polarity (8-wire design).  
The sound in my view is super immersive and addicting”

Splitter is Caribbean Rosewood, Furutech rhodium ZMF headphone connectors & 2022 Eidolic 4-pin XLR rhodium (black, black metal)


----------



## AudioDuck

shwnwllms said:


> Had this beauty waiting for me when I returned from my trip. It’s something that Trevor is working on and it should be released in the near future. He was kind enough to make me one pre-release.
> 
> Here’s a description from Trevor, no name for the cable yet, at least none that he shared with me.
> 
> ...


Very, very cool- thanks for sharing! Is it more expensive than the Vygarde? Cool photos!


----------



## shwnwllms

AudioDuck said:


> Very, very cool- thanks for sharing! Is it more expensive than the Vygarde? Cool photos!



Thanks!

It’s actually a little cheaper than the Vygarde (since it’s 8 wire vs 12 wire)


----------



## Wes S

shwnwllms said:


> Had this beauty waiting for me when I returned from my trip. It’s something that Trevor is working on and it should be released in the near future. He was kind enough to make me one pre-release.
> 
> Here’s a description from Trevor, no name for the cable yet, at least none that he shared with me.
> 
> ...


Killer looking cable!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Slim1970

shwnwllms said:


> Had this beauty waiting for me when I returned from my trip. It’s something that Trevor is working on and it should be released in the near future. He was kind enough to make me one pre-release.
> 
> Here’s a description from Trevor, no name for the cable yet, at least none that he shared with me.
> 
> ...


When will this be available to buy? I think this will be a great match for my incoming HEKse’s.


----------



## shwnwllms

Slim1970 said:


> When will this be available to buy? I think this will be a great match for my incoming HEKse’s.



Timeline has already passed on when he expected to release, but I’m sure if you emailed him he would make one for you. He’s been very responsive by email, process was quick since he has the wire and new 2022 Eidolic XLR connectors in stock already.


----------



## Slim1970

shwnwllms said:


> Timeline has already passed on when he expected to release, but I’m sure if you emailed him he would make one for you. He’s been very responsive by email, process was quick since he has the wire and new 2022 Eidolic XLR connectors in stock already.


I think I'll do that, thanks!


----------



## Pharmaboy

shwnwllms said:


> Had this beauty waiting for me when I returned from my trip. It’s something that Trevor is working on and it should be released in the near future. He was kind enough to make me one pre-release.
> 
> Here’s a description from Trevor, no name for the cable yet, at least none that he shared with me.
> 
> ...



beautiful!


----------



## ksorota

Trevor had some nice new cable bags with zippers!


----------



## AudioDuck

ksorota said:


> Trevor had some nice new cable bags with zippers!


Even more to look forward to when I spring for a Vygarde this summer! 😁


----------



## ksorota

AudioDuck said:


> Even more to look forward to when I spring for a Vygarde this summer! 😁



That’s what I’ll be considering to over the next few weeks!


----------



## shwnwllms

ksorota said:


> Trevor had some nice new cable bags with zippers!


Nice, I got one of the new bags as well. What splitter is that?


----------



## ksorota (Apr 28, 2022)

shwnwllms said:


> Nice, I got one of the new bags as well. What splitter is that?



macassar ebony

Chosen to match my ESX900


----------



## jonathan c

jonathan c said:


> I just put in an order with Trevor at Norne Audio for a 7ft Vygarde (black w/copper seam) for ZMF (Atrium / Atticus / Aeolus / Auteur / Eikon)…..Trevor was _extremely _quick in replying to my email (in which I inquired about another Vykari…)


Here it is (actually came in over a week ago). It was put to use immediately, I forgot to post a photograph 🤦🏻…


----------



## AudioDuck

jonathan c said:


> Here it is (actually came in over a week ago). It was put to use immediately, I forgot to post a photograph 🤦🏻…


Gorgeous gorgeous! Yup, I might ask you in a few weeks about your exact aesthetic choices so I can have the same look with my Vygarde order as it’s intended to with the Wenge Auteur. 😁

I presume you’re enjoying it?


----------



## jonathan c

AudioDuck said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous! Yup, I might ask you in a few weeks about your exact aesthetic choices so I can have the same look with my Vygarde order as it’s intended to with the Wenge Auteur. 😁
> 
> I presume you’re enjoying it?


Indeed…both the sonics and the workmanship !


----------



## jonathan c

FYI, AudioDuck: length is 7 feet, the cable is ‘black with copper metallic tracers’, the splitter is ‘copper triangle with raised CNC black inlay’.


----------



## AudioDuck

jonathan c said:


> FYI, AudioDuck: length is 7 feet, the cable is ‘black with copper metallic tracers’, the splitter is ‘copper triangle with raised CNC black inlay’.


Thanks, Jonathan! I was considering black/copper + brown/silver sleeves with a copper/silver splitter- but now I might copy your style! Same length, too, so I don’t strangle myself while listening…


----------



## bcowen

AudioDuck said:


> Thanks, Jonathan! I was considering black/copper + brown/silver sleeves with a copper/silver splitter- but now* I might copy your style! *Same length, too, so I don’t strangle myself while listening…


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery what I usually do.


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery what I usually do.


Response #1: Let’s not forget your creation and mastery of FTFY.


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> Imitation Irritation is the sincerest form of flattery what I usually do.


Response #2:  FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021].


----------



## Pharmaboy

AudioDuck said:


> so I don’t strangle myself while listening…


You say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## blackdragon87 (Apr 30, 2022)

just a heads up, there is currently a coupon for the vygarde for 18 percent off on the site, shipping expected in early june


----------



## AudioDuck

blackdragon87 said:


> just a heads up, there is currently a coupon for the vygarde for 18 percent off on the site, shipping expected in early june


Thanks for the alert!


----------



## blackdragon87

Np. I'm considering ordering a second vygarde myself


----------



## Slim1970

Anyone try the Vygarde with the Hifiman HEKse's? The stock HEKse cable is also a hybrid, but not very well constructed. I wonder if the Vygarde sounds better or same?


----------



## sahmen

Slim1970 said:


> Anyone try the Vygarde with the Hifiman HEKse's? The stock HEKse cable is also a hybrid, but not very well constructed. I wonder if the Vygarde sounds better or same?


You can check out the review of "Stuart Brady" on the Norne Audio Vygarde page, for what it's worth .

http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=253


----------



## Slim1970

sahmen said:


> You can check out the review of "Stuart Brady" on the Norne Audio Vygarde page, for what it's worth .
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=253


Thanks! I just read it and it seems to be a very nice improvement


----------



## Slim1970

Does anyone know if you preorder this cable will you be charged now or later once the cable is being built?


----------



## ksorota

Slim1970 said:


> Does anyone know if you preorder this cable will you be charged now or later once the cable is being built?



If you order through the site you pay straight away. If you talk with Trevor direct, he will invoice and i have always paid immediately. 

Best to ask him that question, but typically i think you pay first.


----------



## sahmen

Okay, Since we're talking Vygarde I have a couple of questions: How might the Vygarde stack up against either the Silvergarde S and/or the 17.7awg Drausk for driving say the Hifiman Arya or other Hifiman headphones such as the He6SE or the Sundara for that matter?

If I already have the Silvergarde S or the Drausk, or even the Cardas clear for 3.5mm Hifiman headphones including the Arya and the He6SE, will the Vygarde bring something new to the table that is worth exploring? 

Just curious.


----------



## hk29

I got a Norne Drausk cable for my Meze emph  which I really like the sound - cleaner, more transparent, and rich sounding vs stock cables.  I got it terminated 4.4mm but I got an amp that only has 4pin xlr.  Should I get an adapter or a new cable?  I assume an adapter might introduce some "sound" nuances but probably minor? Thoughts?


----------



## fuhransahis

hk29 said:


> I got a Norne Drausk cable for my Meze emph  which I really like the sound - cleaner, more transparent, and rich sounding vs stock cables.  I got it terminated 4.4mm but I got an amp that only has 4pin xlr.  Should I get an adapter or a new cable?  I assume an adapter might introduce some "sound" nuances but probably minor? Thoughts?


I use this 4.4mm to XLR adapter from DDHiFi - great build quality and transparency.

https://audio46.com/products/dd-ddhifi-xlr44b-xlr-4pin-to-4-4mm-balanced-adapter

I keep the 4.4mm as I use my DX300 Max as a transportable sometimes but if I were to go dedicated desktop, I'd send to Trevor to get it reterminated.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

hk29 said:


> I got a Norne Drausk cable for my Meze emph  which I really like the sound - cleaner, more transparent, and rich sounding vs stock cables.  I got it terminated 4.4mm but I got an amp that only has 4pin xlr.  Should I get an adapter or a new cable?  I assume an adapter might introduce some "sound" nuances but probably minor? Thoughts?


Why not get a pigtail cable from Trevor


----------



## ThanatosVI

hk29 said:


> I got a Norne Drausk cable for my Meze emph  which I really like the sound - cleaner, more transparent, and rich sounding vs stock cables.  I got it terminated 4.4mm but I got an amp that only has 4pin xlr.  Should I get an adapter or a new cable?  I assume an adapter might introduce some "sound" nuances but probably minor? Thoughts?


Get an short adapter cable from Trevor, that uses also Drausk wire.


----------



## curvz

hk29 said:


> I got a Norne Drausk cable for my Meze emph  which I really like the sound - cleaner, more transparent, and rich sounding vs stock cables.  I got it terminated 4.4mm but I got an amp that only has 4pin xlr.  Should I get an adapter or a new cable?  I assume an adapter might introduce some "sound" nuances but probably minor? Thoughts?


I was browsing Trevor's website the other day and noticed this little device:






Very similar to what @fuhransahis posted, a bit more expensive, but I do like the look of it. Should be all you need. http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...male-converson-adapter-silver-occ-litz-solder

That said, if you plan on keeping that amp with only 4-pin XLR, might as well ask Trevor to re-terminate your cable. That makes for a better experience I think.


----------



## fuhransahis

curvz said:


> I was browsing Trevor's website the other day and noticed this little device:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well shoot that's definitely new, I'd absolutely use that and might buy one myself anyways 

On my end I prefer these types of adapters vs the pigtail ones since I just imagine they would be more transparent than the pigtails given the shorter wiring and fewer parts and likely cleaner path, even though I'm sure in the end the difference if any is small regardless.


----------



## hk29 (May 1, 2022)

Thanks for all the responses!  I initially terminated 4.4mm for the dx220max.  But I realized that my critical listening is on desktop.  I know a xlr to 4.4mm adapter is a bit more bulky which doesn't bother me.

I saw the adapter on Norne which prompted my question: $99 adapter or new cable.  I hadn't thought about re-terminating.  My gut says new cable, but it looks like the Drausk is out of stock  so thinking go with the adapter first as always good to have an adapter - right?

Decisions!  I love the Drausk - lifted the veil on the empy and a little more richness. It makes me sad when I can't use it


----------



## Stu Paddasso

hk29 said:


> Thanks for all the responses!  I initially terminated 4.4mm for the dx220max.  But I realized that my critical listening is on desktop.  I know a xlr to 4.4mm adapter is a bit more bulky which doesn't bother me.
> 
> I saw the adapter on Norne which prompted my question: $99 adapter or new cable.  I hadn't thought about re-terminating.  My gut says new cable, but it looks like the Drausk is out of stock  so thinking go with the adapter first as always good to have an adapter - right?
> 
> Decisions!  I love the Drausk - lifted the veil on the empy and a little more richness. It makes me sad when I can't use it


You could get all options and report back to us on what's the best way to go.


----------



## thecrow

hk29 said:


> Thanks for all the responses!  I initially terminated 4.4mm for the dx220max.  But I realized that my critical listening is on desktop.  I know a xlr to 4.4mm adapter is a bit more bulky which doesn't bother me.
> 
> I saw the adapter on Norne which prompted my question: $99 adapter or new cable.  I hadn't thought about re-terminating.  My gut says new cable, but it looks like the Drausk is out of stock  so thinking go with the adapter first as always good to have an adapter - right?
> 
> Decisions!  I love the Drausk - lifted the veil on the empy and a little more richness. It makes me sad when I can't use it


Did trevor mention the drausk is out of stock?


----------



## hk29

thecrow said:


> Did trevor mention the drausk is out of stock?







I probably shouldn't have said anything.  On the website it says OOS, but does that mean he just makes to order?


----------



## thecrow

hk29 said:


> I probably shouldn't have said anything.  On the website it says OOS, but does that mean he just makes to order?


Thanks for that


----------



## hk29 (May 3, 2022)

I emailed Trevor my situation and he recommended I order the adapter -- given the direct solder using silver I probably won't tell the difference.  I ordered the adapter.

Maybe later, I'll order a new cable with XLR or reterminate once I'm committed to XLR.


----------



## Stu Paddasso

That's one of the great things about Trevor, he never tries to upsell you to make more profits


----------



## LoryWiv

Stu Paddasso said:


> That's one of the great things about Trevor, he never tries to upsell you to make more profits


I have never encountered anyone in any business who appears to value his customer's satisfaction as much as Trevor. It is refreshing and inspiring. My conclusion is that his character is as strong and exemplary as his cable-building skills.


----------



## blackdragon87

drausk apperars to be back in stock


----------



## ThanatosVI

blackdragon87 said:


> drausk apperars to be back in stock


Which Version?
Clear, Black or transparent black?


----------



## linshu1992

Transparent black

http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/...ex-elear-utopia-sennheiser-hd800-hd800s-hd820


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Does anyone know the apx. wait time to have Trevor re-terminate a cable?  Or, does anyone know of any decent 2.5mm to mini-XLR adapters?


----------



## Slade01

ColSaulTigh said:


> Does anyone know the apx. wait time to have Trevor re-terminate a cable?  Or, does anyone know of any decent 2.5mm to mini-XLR adapters?



Have you tried emailing Trevor?  He is usually pretty responsive.


----------



## shafat777

Try shooting him an email. Thats the best way to communicate with him. He usually responds within 24hours


----------



## jonathan c

I’ll triplicate! Trevor has always responded _quickly _to my e-mails: on existing or potential products.


----------



## curvz (May 14, 2022)

Wanted to share some pics of my new Skollvar, which is according to Trevor named after the Norse myth of the wolf called Sköll chasing the sun (so I guess it's Sköllvar then, actually). I asked Trevor for a copper cable to go with my LCD-5, as I didn't actually have any pure copper cables that would fit the mini-XLR sockets, other than the stock Audeze cables. Initially I ordered a Vykari Copper with a sleeve (simply because I just adore the feel and heft of my regular Vykari cable), but in the end he couldn't sleeve the Vykari Copper, so he offered to upgrade me to this new cable he had been working on.

I'm not actually fully sure on the exact specs, I'll have to ask him, but I know it's a 17.3 AWG fusion cable, with mostly copper and less silver. Trevor said it was designed to give all the benefits of a large gauge copper cable, along with the benefits of silver to keep things smooth and fatigue free, which he then made in the same spec as I asked him previously for the Vykari copper.





I decided to stick with a slightly conservative look this time, with a black with silver and copper metallic sleeve, and a little splash of colour with the orange splitter. Turned out lovely I think. The pic below shows off the colour of the splitter nicely. As always though, pictures don't do justice to the metallic shine of the tracers or the splitter. Trevor also put on one of the new Eidolic XLR connectors





I've attached some more pics because, you know, can't have enough pics of Trevor's cables, right?


----------



## Slim1970

curvz said:


> Wanted to share some pics of my new Skollvar, which is according to Trevor named after the Norse myth of the wolf called Sköll chasing the sun (so I guess it's Sköllvar then, actually). I asked Trevor for a copper cable to go with my LCD-5, as I didn't actually have any pure copper cables that would fit the mini-XLR sockets, other than the stock Audeze cables. Initially I ordered a Vykari Copper with a sleeve (simply because I just adore the feel and heft of my regular Vykari cable), but in the end he couldn't sleeve the Vykari Copper, so he offered to upgrade me to this new cable he had been working on.
> 
> I'm not actually fully sure on the exact specs, I'll have to ask him, but I know it's a 17.3 AWG fusion cable, with mostly copper and less silver. Trevor said it was designed to give all the benefits of a large gauge copper cable, along with the benefits of silver to keep things smooth and fatigue free, which he then made in the same spec as I asked him previously for the Vykari copper.
> 
> ...


How do you order this cable?


----------



## Slade01

Slim1970 said:


> How do you order this cable?


You should contact Trevor directly and inquire about it.


----------



## AudioDuck

AudioDuck said:


> Thanks, Jonathan! I was considering black/copper + brown/silver sleeves with a copper/silver splitter- but now I might copy your style! Same length, too, so I don’t strangle myself while listening…


Well, I’m jumping back in the pool with the nornes… chatting with Trevor to get a Vygarde order in that matches @jonathan c ’s design choices, just with black plugs on both ends to complete the “stealth metallic” aesthetic. It will be paired with my Auteur, while the all-out copper Drausk will be paired with Eikon. 

If timing works out, I can justify the purchase as using future birthday (monetary) gifts… 🤣

Will share pics and impressions when the time comes. 

Down the road, a silver-infused Drausk (which is in Trevor’s roadmap) might be the way to go with my Stellia.


----------



## ThanatosVI

AudioDuck said:


> silver-infused Drausk (which is in Trevor’s roadmap)


During last black friday, Trevor sold a few of those.

Good looking stuff


----------



## Seamaster

Are they still in business? They used to have a large selection of adapters, now they are not on their website anymore, and their product line seems limited to a few models.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Seamaster said:


> Are they still in business? They used to have a large selection of adapters, now they are not on their website anymore, and their product line seems limited to a few models.


Yeah he is still in business.
The website is not up to date since he is swarmed with orders all the time. 

He also still makes adapters, write an emsil and tell him what you need


----------



## Seamaster

ThanatosVI said:


> Yeah he is still in business.
> The website is not up to date since he is swarmed with orders all the time.
> 
> He also still makes adapters, write an emsil and tell him what you need


Thanks, I had his cable before for my HD-800, the workmanship was outstanding.


----------



## AudioDuck

ThanatosVI said:


> Yeah he is still in business.
> The website is not up to date since he is swarmed with orders all the time.
> 
> He also still makes adapters, write an emsil and tell him what you need


By the way, there is a six-foot Norne Skoll (pure silver I think) with an XLR amp plug and a 6.3 mm pigtail for sale on eBay for $250 (a steal these days). The catch? It’s terminated in 2.5 mm headphone plugs, which are pretty uncommon, so you might need to send it Trevor for retermination… I’d buy it, but I don’t really need an all-silver cable.

(There is also a Silvergarde S3-C on eBay, more at original pricing… around $550)


----------



## jonathan c

AudioDuck said:


> Well, I’m jumping back in the pool with the nornes… chatting with Trevor to get a Vygarde order in that matches @jonathan c ’s design choices, just with black plugs on both ends to complete the “stealth metallic” aesthetic. It will be paired with my Auteur, while the all-out copper Drausk will be paired with Eikon.
> 
> If timing works out, I can justify the purchase as using future birthday (monetary) gifts… 🤣
> 
> ...


…with the +silver Drausk, it may be time for “Stellia by Starlight”…(mea culpa, Victor Young…🤣)


----------



## ColSaulTigh

I've got a Norne Einvaldi coming that's terminated in 2.5mm.  I'm going to try re-terminating it for ZMF/Meze myself.  Hopefully it won't drive me too crazy...


----------



## Velozity

ColSaulTigh said:


> I've got a Norne Einvaldi coming that's terminated in 2.5mm.  I'm going to try re-terminating it for ZMF/Meze myself.  Hopefully it won't drive me too crazy...



Ah, good buy if you bought that one in classifieds for $500.  Beat me to it   Be careful on the re-termination.  Just be sure to use high quality solder and the right tip temperature.  Why not just ship it to Trevor?


----------



## AudioDuck

Velozity said:


> Ah, good buy if you bought that one in classifieds for $500.  Beat me to it   Be careful on the re-termination.  Just be sure to use high quality solder and the right tip temperature.  Why not just ship it to Trevor?


@ColSaulTigh beat me to it as well- I was too slow! I was going to ship it to Trevor to reterminate it for ZMF- if it ever comes back around for sale, I’ll be on the lookout! 😊

Well, I’ve preordered a Vygarde instead, so all is well…


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Hmmm.... Maybe I should just ship it off to him and have him redo it.  I was going to try it myself, but now y'all got me thinking...


----------



## Pharmaboy

jonathan c said:


> “Stellia by Starlight”


a fine music/audio pun there


----------



## Marutks

Anyone interested in Silvergarde S3-C cable?  7 ft, 4 pin XLR, Furutech mini XLRs

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/norne-silvergarde-s3-c-pure-silver-cable-for-zmf-audeze.25837/


----------



## hk29

I got the 4.4mm to 4pin xlr adaptor.  It's solid and well made.  And I can't tell a sonic difference - at least on the xduoo mt604.  And on burson 3xp, the difference between the stock 4pin and the Drausk 4.4mm + adaptor is a more transparent sound bring more clarity, more precise imaging without giving up the warmth and body as I've come to appreciate copper cables.  If there is a difference, I can't tell nor do I have the equipment to do a proper a/b test.  The only thing I know is that I like it   I think it'll do quite nicely for now.  

That said, I have learned that if I can only afford one termination for full size headphones I should have stuck with 4pin as most of my critical listening will be done on desktop amps - that seems obvious as I wrote it 
Thanks Trevor for another great product!!!


----------



## jonathan c

AudioDuck said:


> @ColSaulTigh beat me to it as well- I was too slow! I was going to ship it to Trevor to reterminate it for ZMF- if it ever comes back around for sale, I’ll be on the lookout! 😊
> 
> Well, I’ve preordered a Vygarde instead, so all is well…


Good move!


----------



## BlakeT

jonathan c said:


> At this time, no. Trevor indicates that the price of silver is sufficiently (exorbitantly) high that to use it in the grade / proportion for the Vykari will result in a customer price beyond tolerance.



So that solves the riddle.... I was looking on his site yesterday and couldn't see the Vykari.  I'm glad I was an early adopter and now my Vykari has gone up in value! 

Bag the stock market and crypto, just invest in silver headphone cables.


----------



## jonathan c

BlakeT said:


> So that solves the riddle.... I was looking on his site yesterday and couldn't see the Vykari.  I'm glad I was an early adopter and now my Vykari has gone up in value!
> 
> Bag the stock market and crypto, just invest in silver headphone cables.


Or in tubes (ex GE and ECG) !!


----------



## linshu1992

BlakeT said:


> So that solves the riddle.... I was looking on his site yesterday and couldn't see the Vykari.  I'm glad I was an early adopter and now my Vykari has gone up in value!
> 
> Bag the stock market and crypto, just invest in silver headphone cables.


I have been scouting for a used Vykari forever.. How I wish I knew about norne audio just a year ago.


----------



## shwnwllms (May 22, 2022)

Looks like the Skollvar is up on the header of the site now. I’m not seeing it up for order through the store yet, however it does say limited edition and to email Trevor directly for those interested. (Also Drausk clear has been up for order as well for anyone who may have missed it)

edited to add a photo of my Skollvar


----------



## AudioDuck

shwnwllms said:


> Looks like the Skollvar is up on the header of the site now. I’m not seeing it up for order through the store yet, however it does say limited edition and to email Trevor directly for those interested. (Also Drausk clear has been up for order as well for anyone who may have missed it)
> 
> edited to add a photo of my Skollvar


Thank you! 

I presume Skollvar is higher-end/priced than Vygarde?


----------



## ThanatosVI

AudioDuck said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I presume Skollvar is higher-end/priced than Vygarde?


Yes it is.
Vygarde is a "midrange" fusion cable.
Skollvar a high end fusion 
And the Vykari still the flagship fusion cable.

Skollvar has more copper and less silver than Vykari while keeping the same massive gauge.


----------



## AudioDuck

ThanatosVI said:


> Yes it is.
> Vygarde is a "midrange" fusion cable.
> Skollvar a high end fusion
> And the Vykari still the flagship fusion cable.
> ...


Thank you, that is most helpful!

Trevor and I will be chatting about a more flagship solution for my Stellias down the road, perhaps a Skollvar is the answer. He is fond of the Stellias and very familiar with them… My Vygarde preorder is to be used with my ZMFs (Eikon/Auteur) with the alternative an extra-large-gauge Drausk early version (clear)- such an amazing cable.


----------



## ksorota

Been running the Skollvar for a few weeks against the Vygarde and I got to say, it is my new favorite.  Its surprising to me that Trevor can keep pulling more nuance out of his cables and produce more engagement simply by changing the strand geometry, gauge, and braiding, but he does.  The Skollvar is not as flexible as the Vygarde.  I like its unique color/construction as its something that is not typically done and so it adds another layer of appeal.  In comparison to the Vygarde, the Skollvar brings is a bit more air and sparkle around the music.  Tonality does not take a hit with the increased air, and the overall sound sig is just as rich, or more so than you would expect.  Detail retrieval is not noticeably  different between the two cables...its more of an overall sense of music that cable changes bring.  I know that some of this could be placebo and wanting it to sound better, but all I can say is that I really think the Skollvar is a better cable than the Vygarde in ways that I appreciate.


----------



## slazhx

Hi, Norne fan. Any recommended cable for Hifiman HE6 OG 6 screws? I am interested in Silvegarde but am afraid it might be too bright and lose the meaty sound from Draug v3. I mostly listen to metal.


----------



## ksorota

arayasg said:


> Hi, Norne fan. Any recommended cable for Hifiman HE6 OG 6 screws? I am interested in Silvegarde but am afraid it might be too bright and lose the meaty sound from Draug v3. I mostly listen to metal.


Trevor's silver cables are not bright at all.  They are smooth and detail oriented though so you may want to steer towards the Skullvor or the vykari to keep some of that "meaty" sound that you are craving.  I am a massive fan of his hybrid cables, and in the past preferred the Solvine to the S4 because the S4 was too mellow comparatively.


----------



## KenMan85

lycos said:


> My Vygarde has just arrived - its just beautiful!
> Its my 3rd headphone cables from Norne after Drausk and Solvine.
> 
> Compared to prev cable, now Susvara has bigger slam, wider soundstage, more detailed and more “grandeur”.
> ...


What splitter do you use from your benchmark? 

I always think that the splitter almost negates the benefits of after market cable / connector unless it's the same make as that headphone cable too?


----------



## AudioDuck

ThanatosVI said:


> Yes it is.
> Vygarde is a "midrange" fusion cable.
> Skollvar a high end fusion
> And the Vykari still the flagship fusion cable.
> ...


Speaking of Vygarde and pre-orders… 

Trevor has updated the listing on the Norne site to reflect Vygarde as “in stock”, and he was planning to be able to start building Vygardes again early this month. 

Any readers of this string that had a pre-order in for a Vygarde who have gotten an update? 

(I won’t bug Trevor for a while, as I pre-ordered late and am not in hurry- just curious)

Thanks-


----------



## lycos

KenMan85 said:


> I always think that the splitter almost negates the benefits of after market cable / connector unless it's the same make as that headphone cable too?



Trevor made Vygarde banana to XLR for my benchmark too.


----------



## jonathan c

KenMan85 said:


> What splitter do you use from your benchmark?
> 
> I always think that the splitter almost negates the benefits of after market cable / connector unless it's the same make as that headphone cable too?


?


----------



## Spee2k

Hi, So i'm interested in the Norne Drausk Lite 4.4mm cable for my focal radiance and would like to find out the approx waiting times ?

Infact I want something exactly like this  with copper tracers:





Can anyone help?


----------



## shwnwllms

Spee2k said:


> Hi, So i'm interested in the Norne Drausk Lite 4.4mm cable for my focal radiance and would like to find out the approx waiting times ?
> 
> Infact I want something exactly like this  with copper tracers:
> 
> ...



Lead times have been fairly quick lately but if you want to be sure just email Trevor, he’s very responsive. (Email is quicker than the form on his storefront)

norneaudio@gmail.com

Also if you are in the market for a Drausk Lite you should check out the limited edition Skollvar. It will be in the same ballpark for a much nicer cable (email Trevor directly for a quote on those)


----------



## Spee2k

shwnwllms said:


> Lead times have been fairly quick lately but if you want to be sure just email Trevor, he’s very responsive. (Email is quicker than the form on his storefront)
> 
> norneaudio@gmail.com
> 
> Also if you are in the market for a Drausk Lite you should check out the limited edition Skollvar. It will be in the same ballpark for a much nicer cable (email Trevor directly for a quote on those)


Will do. Cheers


----------



## Since1991

Does anyone know how long the Silvergarde S4 is going to be temporarily out of stock?


----------



## TigzStudio

Spee, I just sent you a reply in email.  Any other questions just send them my way via email reply and I will get back to you as quickly as I can.   


Just a quick update for those that asked here.  Earliest preorders are expected to start shipping during this week (both series), any questions on your status please just email me anytime via the email address shown at the bottom of the site or with the contact form.  You can also just reply to your original order email.  

I also plan to have all pending reterminations (cables sent in to me for connector changes) also finished this week.  Retermination tracking numbers will start
going out to folks this week.  

Any other questions please just email me directly anytime, I expect my reply time this week in email to be same day within hours.   Feel free to bump your email absolutely
anytime in my inbox as well.  
Thanks again everyone for the great support, always super appreciated on my end.


----------



## Spee2k

TigzStudio said:


> Spee, I just sent you a reply in email.  Any other questions just send them my way via email reply and I will get back to you as quickly as I can.
> 
> 
> Just a quick update for those that asked here.  Earliest preorders are expected to start shipping during this week (both series), any questions on your status please just email me anytime via the email address shown at the bottom of the site or with the contact form.  You can also just reply to your original order email.
> ...


Thanks for getting back to me. Will be placing an order with you shortly


----------



## shafat777

Norne Audio Skollvar Fusion cable + Zmf Atrium


----------



## Slade01

I just got my Norne Skollvar this morning and I have been listening to it all day long.   It is such a fantastic headphone.   Trevor's craftsmanship is unparalleled.  The cable is beautiful, and it is perfect - the missing piece to a setup I had been putting together around my ZMF Auteur / Bottlehead Crack.  The copper to silver ratio in the Skollvar is simply excellent, dare I say it surpasses all expectations, and this coming from the Vygarde which I already thought was perfection.  My impressions are similar to @ksorota where there is added air and sparkle while maintaining the richness of the mids.   Thank you @TigzStudio for another great release!


----------



## AudioDuck

shafat777 said:


> Norne Audio Skollvar Fusion cable + Zmf Atrium


Great photos, nicely done! 👍


----------



## shafat777

AudioDuck said:


> Great photos, nicely done! 👍


Thank you. Much Appreciated


----------



## ksorota

shafat777 said:


> Norne Audio Skollvar Fusion cable + Zmf Atrium


The pictures are great.  Really captures a rich mood.  

Did you have a custom weeve done on the Skollvar?  It does not look like its the same strand/weeve that I have on my cable...but it could just be the lighting.  

Keith


----------



## shafat777

ksorota said:


> The pictures are great.  Really captures a rich mood.
> 
> Did you have a custom weeve done on the Skollvar?  It does not look like its the same strand/weeve that I have on my cable...but it could just be the lighting.
> 
> Keith


NO this is a different weave indeed. TFrevor didnt have the Clear copper strands available at the moment and I needed a cable in a hurry so he made me all black one. Thsi weave, although similar looking, is also different than my Drausk copper cable as well.


----------



## Slade01

shafat777 said:


> NO this is a different weave indeed. TFrevor didnt have the Clear copper strands available at the moment and I needed a cable in a hurry so he made me all black one. Thsi weave, although similar looking, is also different than my Drausk copper cable as well.



Yeah I was wondering about that also.  Nice though! Its great how well the splitter logo goes really well with the atrium grills.  Really sharp!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

It has returned to me...my Norne Einvaldi...My precious!  Re-terminated to fit my ZMF Atrium and Meze Empyrean & Elite.

So beautiful!








Thank you Trevor for looking out for the aesthetics by recommending the silver Furutech connectors instead of the black ones I sent.  Excellent call!


----------



## AudioDuck

ColSaulTigh said:


> It has returned to me...my Norne Einvaldi...My precious!  Re-terminated to fit my ZMF Atrium and Meze Empyrean & Elite.
> 
> So beautiful!
> 
> ...


All I ask is that you drop me a line if you ever want to sell it… 😉 (I was the person right behind you when you found it)


----------



## ColSaulTigh

AudioDuck said:


> All I ask is that you drop me a line if you ever want to sell it… 😉 (I was the person right behind you when you found it)


If I ever get the urge to, I will.  But I wouldn't hold your breath - this one probably will be buried with me.


----------



## AudioDuck

ColSaulTigh said:


> If I ever get the urge to, I will.  But I wouldn't hold your breath - this one probably will be buried with me.


Thanks- totally understand, I feel the same way about my clear Drausk. 👍


----------



## Stu Paddasso

ColSaulTigh said:


> If I ever get the urge to, I will.  But I wouldn't hold your breath - this one probably will be buried with me.


Time for some grave digging!!!!!


----------



## UntilThen

ColSaulTigh said:


> It has returned to me...my Norne Einvaldi...My precious!  Re-terminated to fit my ZMF Atrium and Meze Empyrean & Elite.
> 
> So beautiful!
> 
> ...



Is that a blend of silver / copper or silver? Love the colour. Would go well with my Susvara.


----------



## ksorota

UntilThen said:


> Is that a blend of silver / copper or silver? Love the colour. Would go well with my Susvara.







Overview

The Einvaldi Reference series was born out of a hunt for the perfect cable that combines ultimate possible transparency with smooth, engaging, dynamic and toe-tapping balanced sound.  We achieved our goal by bringing this maximum possible detail and micro-detail with a large 20awg worth of silver occ litz per polarity combined with as much smoothness as possible (without coloration).  After a long and laborious testing and design phase, we achieved our goal.  When listening with the Einvaldi you get all of the fantastic clarity and detail of any of our top large gauge silver occ litz cables along with an incredible smooth engaging sound.  We feel this cable brings a perfect balance, and delivers performance on the higest level.  Whether it is for the Focal Utopia, Meze Empyrean, Sennheiser HD800/HD820, Ether 2 or even LCD-2, Focal Clear, Elegia and beyond.  All headphones will be taken to their maximum capability in the most engaging way.


----------



## Saturday

Man I tried emailing them twice and no response over a few weeks. Is this not the best way to reach them?


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Saturday said:


> Man I tried emailing them twice and no response over a few weeks. Is this not the best way to reach them?


I sent Trevor an email on a Sunday and got a response back the next day.  I know he's extremely busy, so you might want to ping him again.  Confirm you've got the right email address: Trevor Goldman <norneaudio@gmail.com>


----------



## Saturday

ColSaulTigh said:


> I sent Trevor an email on a Sunday and got a response back the next day.  I know he's extremely busy, so you might want to ping him again.  Confirm you've got the right email address: Trevor Goldman <norneaudio@gmail.com>


I see. I was emailing headphonecables@norneaudio.com that I got from the website. is this not a good address?


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Apparently not.


----------



## Saturday

ColSaulTigh said:


> Apparently not.


lol


----------



## LoryWiv

ksorota said:


> Overview
> 
> The Einvaldi Reference series was born out of a hunt for the perfect cable that combines ultimate possible transparency with smooth, engaging, dynamic and toe-tapping balanced sound.  We achieved our goal by bringing this maximum possible detail and micro-detail with a large 20awg worth of silver occ litz per polarity combined with as much smoothness as possible (without coloration).  After a long and laborious testing and design phase, we achieved our goal.  When listening with the Einvaldi you get all of the fantastic clarity and detail of any of our top large gauge silver occ litz cables along with an incredible smooth engaging sound.  We feel this cable brings a perfect balance, and delivers performance on the higest level.  Whether it is for the Focal Utopia, Meze Empyrean, Sennheiser HD800/HD820, Ether 2 or even LCD-2, Focal Clear, Elegia and beyond.  All headphones will be taken to their maximum capability in the most engaging way.


If I am reading this correctly Einvaldi is a silver-copper hybrid. Is it a step up from Vygarde or just different ratio of the 2 metals?


----------



## UntilThen

LoryWiv said:


> If I am reading this correctly Einvaldi is a silver-copper hybrid. Is it a step up from Vygarde or just different ratio of the 2 metals?



I don't see this on Norne website.


----------



## LoryWiv

UntilThen said:


> I don't see this on Norne website.


I believe it was on one of the rotation banners atop the homepage, but I also can't find it now. @ksorota, do you have any further information?


----------



## UntilThen

What I want is pure silver and it's out of stock.


----------



## ThanatosVI

UntilThen said:


> I don't see this on Norne website.


That's because it is an old model.


----------



## rollinbr

UntilThen said:


> What I want is pure silver and it's out of stock.


Matt, I think your looking for something like this...... This is the Drausk Silver Flagship that I picked up in the middle of March. It's a 16-wire (equiv. 4 x 19.0awg silver occ litz per polarity) - TPU - clear - cotton cores. Best way to find out what Trevor has in stock is to email Trevor at norneaudio@gmail.com    Just have to be patient.


----------



## UntilThen

rollinbr said:


> This is the Drausk Silver Flagship that I picked up in the middle of March. It's a 16-wire (equiv. 4 x 19.0awg silver occ litz per polarity) - TPU - clear - cotton cores.



Perfect.


----------



## UntilThen

Damm Brian, how many turkeys would that cost? That's a thick silver.


----------



## ThanatosVI

UntilThen said:


> Damm Brian, how many turkeys would that cost? That's a thick silver.


Silvergarde S4 8-wire is thick Silver  (twice as thick as the Silver Drausk)


----------



## UntilThen

ThanatosVI said:


> Silvergarde S4 8-wire is thick Silver  (twice as thick as the Silver Drausk)



Why don't you post a picture of your Silvergarde S4 8-wire.


----------



## ksorota

LoryWiv said:


> If I am reading this correctly Einvaldi is a silver-copper hybrid. Is it a step up from Vygarde or just different ratio of the 2 metals?



The information came from the wayback machine.  But yes, it is his old flagship.  It is more silver than copper and closer to the vykari level in Ag/Cu ratio.  

I have owned both a silvergard S4 and a Silver Drausk and both times I confirmed preference for the fusion type cables.  RIght now the Vygarde might be my favorite...but I am going back to a all Cu clear Drausk to try what this 17awg cable is all about.


----------



## sahmen (Jun 22, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> Why don't you post a picture of your Silvergarde S4 8-wire.


S4 8-wire coming up:


----------



## ThanatosVI

and here a size comparison to a Meze Silver upgrade cable


----------



## jonathan c

ThanatosVI said:


> and here a size comparison to a Meze Silver upgrade cable


Crocodile Dundee: “Now, that’s a cable!”


----------



## ColSaulTigh

ThanatosVI said:


> and here a size comparison to a Meze Silver upgrade cable


That Meze Silver looks a bit "copper-ish"....


----------



## ThanatosVI

ColSaulTigh said:


> That Meze Silver looks a bit "copper-ish"....


Lighting,  that was with warm light during an evening


----------



## UntilThen

sahmen said:


> S4 8-wire coming up:



That's impressive. It's an anaconda. How do you like it with Susvara?


----------



## UntilThen

ThanatosVI said:


> and here a size comparison to a Meze Silver upgrade cable



Thanks ! That's a good chunky cable.


----------



## Pharmaboy

sahmen said:


> S4 8-wire coming up:



"I like big cables and I can not lie."


----------



## sahmen

UntilThen said:


> That's impressive. It's an anaconda. How do you like it with Susvara?


It is extremely clean, spacious, highly resolving, transparent and yet smooth and non-fatiguing.  The important thing to note is that it performs all these "tricks" in a way that is unmatched by all the other norne cables I currently have, such as the Vykari, the Drausk, and other smaller gauge Silvergardes.


----------



## UntilThen

sahmen said:


> It is extremely clean, spacious, highly resolving, transparent and yet smooth and non-fatiguing.  The important thing to note is that it performs all these "tricks" in a way that is unmatched by all the other norne cables I currently have, such as the Vykari, the Drausk, and other smaller gauge Silvergardes.



Thanks looks like what I am looking for.


----------



## AudioDuck

lycos said:


> My Vygarde has just arrived - its just beautiful!
> Its my 3rd headphone cables from Norne after Drausk and Solvine.
> 
> Compared to prev cable, now Susvara has bigger slam, wider soundstage, more detailed and more “grandeur”.
> ...


My Vygarde has shipped and is inbound… much excitement! My ZMFs are waiting impatiently. 😁


----------



## lycos

AudioDuck said:


> My Vygarde has shipped and is inbound


Congrats!! Keen to see how it looks with your zmf!


----------



## lycos

lycos said:


> I also have his new 20awg silver iem cable - but I havent had a chance to
> do proper listening



Norne 20.4awg silver iem cable:



Size comparison with other 22, 24. 26awg iem cables that I have:




This cable has outstanding details, surprisingly smooth (no peakiness that cheaper silver cable usually has), sounds grand.
It works great with my Odin!

The only drawback is less punchy bass (i guess thats the drawback being pure silver). 
Im going to order a fusion instead in the future for different flavour.


----------



## Slim1970

ColSaulTigh said:


> That Meze Silver looks a bit "copper-ish"....


The Meze cable is silver plated copper.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

lycos said:


> My Vygarde has just arrived - its just beautiful!
> Its my 3rd headphone cables from Norne after Drausk and Solvine.
> 
> Compared to prev cable, now Susvara has bigger slam, wider soundstage, more detailed and more “grandeur”.
> ...



Did you A/B test your Qutest and TT2 at the same time you A/B tested your Vygarde and your prior cable?

I ask because audio memory can be very deceiving.   If you just heard the new cable and were thrilled by the sound, that may have reminded you of the time that you upgraded your Qutest to TT2.   But, unless you A/B test them at the same time, it is a dubious claim.

I own 4 Norne cables from S3 to S4 to Vykari.   I love them alll and they are my favorite cables.   I also own Hugo 2 which is similar to Qutest and TT2 and none of my cables are comparable to the improvement in sound quality from Hugo 2 to TT2.


----------



## AudioDuck

lycos said:


> Congrats!! Keen to see how it looks with your zmf!


Impressions from some listening so far are below. Photos to come soon!

I am already the proud owner of a Norne Audio Drausk, the Norne top-of-the-line pure copper cable, which I love. I currently use the Drausk with a ZMF Auteur, which is a phenomenal combination.

It was an easy choice to return to Trevor and Norne Audio for my next high-end cable purchase, this time to complement my ZMF Eikon- though of course I can use either cable with either headphone.

This time Trevor was allowing discounted pre-orders of the Vygarde, his mid-range silver/copper fusion cable. I put in my order, and as communicated up front, he built my cable once materials arrived in early June.

As before, the Norne cable arrived meticulously pacakaged in a branded box, inside which was a nice zipper pouch with the Norne logo, inside which was a branded anti-static bag with the Vygarde.

The cable is immaculately made, with gorgeous sleeving, the customary (and cool) Norne splitter and top-notch Eidolic connectors. I ordered my Vygarde with black sleeves with a copper tracer, with a copper/black splitter and gunmetal connectors. I can’t imagine a sleeved cable looking or handling/feeling any better, frankly. The braiding is precise and excellent, and the cable is completely non-microphonic.

The sound has a distinct clarity and phenomenal range- the deepest bass and extended treble is very evident. The first image that comes to mind is clear, flowing water. 

While the Drausk’s calling card is an exceptional sense of organic presence, the Vygarde seems to be defined by incredible clarity and exceptional micro-details. Acoustic guitars have simply a lifelike body, with the texture of the strings and their vibrations resonates as if they were feet away (I am currently listening to The Mountain Goats’ “Tallahassee” album). 

Yet the “organic” sound is not missing, either- listening to Tori Amos’ “The Beekeeper”, voices singing in harmony are easily placed in space and separated with air between them. Drums and bass guitar have substantial drive and PRaT, as well as nice punch. 

It is frankly going to be hard to crown a favorite between the Drausk and the Vygarde, as they both bring substantial virtues to any musical party. The Vygarde leads the contest in clarity and definition, and skews towards absolute neutral. The Drausk casts a slightly warmer glow on the stage, more like hearing a performer at your favorite pub, as opposed to the fave concert hall the Vygarde depicts. 

Fortunately, I now own and love both cables, so I can match the “venue” as needed. Thanks Trevor!

(For the record, the amp I’m using is a Woo Audio WA2 OTL tube amp, fed by a Schiit Audio Gungnir multi-bit DAC as the source.)


----------



## lycos

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Did you A/B test your Qutest and TT2 at the same time you A/B tested your Vygarde and your prior cable?



Good point. I upgraded from Qutest to TT2 a month before I upgraded from my prev cable to Vygarde.
I dont have Qutest anymore but I have Hugo2 instead. Will do a test again.


----------



## AudioDuck

AudioDuck said:


> Impressions from some listening so far are below. Photos to come soon!


Photos for those of you who might be interested. 

Of note, after doing some back-and-forth, I’ve moved the Vygarde to the Auteur and the Drausk to the Eikon. 

It may seem counterintuitive (it certainly is to me!), but the clarity and crisp imaging of the Vygarde meshes well with the Auteur- too much of a good thing, I’d have thought. And the organic, more “live pub” sound of the Drausk works really well with Eikon, too. Music works in mysterious ways…


----------



## Pharmaboy

AudioDuck said:


> Impressions from some listening so far are below. Photos to come soon!
> 
> I am already the proud owner of a Norne Audio Drausk, the Norne top-of-the-line pure copper cable, which I love. I currently use the Drausk with a ZMF Auteur, which is a phenomenal combination.
> 
> ...


Great comments!

People sometimes forget how hard it is to put into words, what you hear from audio gear...


----------



## AudioDuck

Pharmaboy said:


> Great comments!
> 
> People sometimes forget how hard it is to put into words, what you hear from audio gear...


Thanks very much! I guess the Nornes inspired me… 

In other news, I was the recipient of a very generous gift that has allowed me to purchase a pre-owned Norne… an Einvaldi. This will become my Stellia cable. It will take a couple of weeks to reach me, but it will be well worth the wait, I’m sure. 

I’ll try to be patient… thank goodness for the other Nornes that can tide me over. Heh.


----------



## jurumal

AudioDuck said:


> Thanks very much! I guess the Nornes inspired me…
> 
> In other news, I was the recipient of a very generous gift that has allowed me to purchase a pre-owned Norne… an Einvaldi. This will become my Stellia cable. It will take a couple of weeks to reach me, but it will be well worth the wait, I’m sure.
> 
> I’ll try to be patient… thank goodness for the other Nornes that can tide me over. Heh.


OCC gold conductors?


----------



## AudioDuck (Jun 29, 2022)

jurumal said:


> OCC gold conductors?


Actually, OCC silver/OCC copper hybrid. The lighting in the photo is just on the warm side.

Trevor @ Norne had this as his second-highest hybrid cable option in his lineup a year or two ago… but the pandemic drove silver prices up beyond what the market would accept.

Hence Einvaldi cables (as well as Vykari, the top-of-the-line hybrid silver/copper design) are only in the second-hand market at this point. I was very, very lucky to find one.


----------



## jurumal

Wow. Congrats! I definitely haven't seen this model before, which to mind makes it especially rare. The Vykari was the last TOTL model that generated a ton of buzz. Hope to hear one someday.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

AudioDuck said:


> Thanks very much! I guess the Nornes inspired me…
> 
> In other news, I was the recipient of a very generous gift that has allowed me to purchase a pre-owned Norne… an Einvaldi. This will become my Stellia cable. It will take a couple of weeks to reach me, but it will be well worth the wait, I’m sure.
> 
> I’ll try to be patient… thank goodness for the other Nornes that can tide me over. Heh.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Levanter

Just got the newer version of the Vygarde for my 800s few days ago and it looks great. Though there is no L/R label on the plugs so wanted to make sure, is the red color the indicator for the right cup?


----------



## AudioDuck

Levanter said:


> Just got the newer version of the Vygarde for my 800s few days ago and it looks great. Though there is no L/R label on the plugs so wanted to make sure, is the red color the indicator for the right cup?


Yes- “R” = Red = Right. 😊

And congratulations, the Vygarde is a great cable!


----------



## Levanter

AudioDuck said:


> Yes- “R” = Red = Right. 😊
> 
> And congratulations, the Vygarde is a great cable!



Lol thanks


----------



## shwnwllms (Jul 13, 2022)

Anyone have a recent cable with a Zebrano splitter? If so can you please post a photo or two? I’m trying to get an idea on whether it will work with my Buckeye Burl stabilized + Epoxy Resin VC.


----------



## TigzStudio

Levanter said:


> Just got the newer version of the Vygarde for my 800s few days ago and it looks great. Though there is no L/R label on the plugs so wanted to make sure, is the red color the indicator for the right cup?



That is correct, the red ring is for the right channel, black ring is for left.  

If you have one of the Triangle splitters on your cable, that is another way to tell right and left channel.  The logo is only on one side of the splitter,
and if you have that logo facing outward you also have it oriented correctly.


----------



## Pharmaboy

shwnwllms said:


> Anyone have a recent cable with a Zebrano splitter? If so can you please post a photo or two? I’m trying to get an idea on whether it will work with my Buckeye Burl stabilized + Epoxy Resin VC.


That is one amazing-looking VC!


----------



## Since1991

I just placed an order for a Drausk that I can use with my HD600. Does anyone know the typical wait time for the orders? Thanks.


----------



## TigzStudio

Since1991 said:


> I just placed an order for a Drausk that I can use with my HD600. Does anyone know the typical wait time for the orders? Thanks.


Since1991, I will have an ETA email for you soon, thank you for the support. 

to all:
I am working on emails that I missed recently (I was away from emailing just the past couple of days).  Please just shoot me an email
to check in any time or just to bump your email in my inbox if it has been more than 1-2 days waiting for reply.  I welcome all email bumps, so please do not
hesitate to do so.  Thank you everyone.


----------



## AudioDuck

Obligatory Norne cable photography- just received an Einvaldi Reference that has been pre-loved… 

It is a copper/silver fusion, though I choose to call it Mithril 😁. 

It sounds wonderful and I am immensely grateful to have found one, as they are no longer made due to the high price of silver wiring to Trevor’s standards. It is sonically very relaxed, yet detailed, and with great extension of bass and treble, yet without harshness in the upper frequencies. Loads of air and detail without overwhelming you with information- it’s just… there if you need it. 

The thickness/flowing ergonomics of the Einvaldi reminds me a bit of the Draug 3 I had once, though it is likely a bit chunkier. It is quite a bit lighter/thinner than my Vygarde and Drausk (partly because my Drausk is an early, larger-gauge version that I LOVE).

It’s a great link between my Stellia and the WA2. Another Norne in the stable!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

AudioDuck said:


> Obligatory Norne cable photography- just received an Einvaldi Reference that has been pre-loved…
> 
> It is a copper/silver fusion, though I choose to call it Mithril 😁.
> 
> ...


I couldn't let you post without posting it's twin!

My Einvaldi connected to my ZMF Atriums and my Woo Audio WA5-LE... Pure magic to the ears!


----------



## AudioDuck

ColSaulTigh said:


> I couldn't let you post without posting it's twin!
> 
> My Einvaldi connected to my ZMF Atriums and my Woo Audio WA5-LE... Pure magic to the ears!


MOAR MITHRIL! 
Seriously though, gorgeous goodness. Magical without a doubt!


----------



## Thenewguy007

Any ETA when the Silvergarde S4 will be back in stock?


----------



## Since1991

Thenewguy007 said:


> Any ETA when the Silvergarde S4 will be back in stock?



Trevor replied to my email with the same question saying that he’s planning on taking preorders for the Vykari first. He said he’ll be taking preorders approximately 20 days later, I received this email on June 27th. It’s been a little over 20 days so maybe I missed the preorder period for it?


----------



## Spee2k

ColSaulTigh said:


> I couldn't let you post without posting it's twin!
> 
> My Einvaldi connected to my ZMF Atriums and my Woo Audio WA5-LE... Pure magic to the ears!


Those Atriums !! 😍😍


----------



## linshu1992

Just received these beautiful adapters a few days ago! They were made from left over materials from the original Vykari. Trevor didn't have enough for an actual cable. One interesting bit about them is they are thicker than the normal Vykari. This is an early batch of Vykari where the clear jacket is thick and stiff, and then Trevor switched to the thinner jacket which is what you see on regular Vykari. I am fond of the bulkiness; it gives a hefty feel. But it won’t work as actual headphone cable because it's too stiff. I added a comparison photo of Drausk Silver (left), Vykari Fusion (middle), and this special Vykari adapter (right). 

Trevor mentioned the upcoming first batch of Vykari will be black. I'm a sucker for clear sleeves so I'll wait. But it's coming, folks!


----------



## deafenears (Jul 26, 2022)

linshu1992 said:


> Just received these beautiful adapters a few days ago! ... I added a comparison photo of Drausk Silver (left), Vykari Fusion (middle), and this *special Vykari adapter* (right).


Very nice. Do you know what female 4-pin XLR connector was used on that Vykari adapter on the right? Looks like it's more solid and better quality than the Eidolic ones beside it (@TigzStudio)


----------



## curvz

linshu1992 said:


> Just received these beautiful adapters a few days ago! They were made from left over materials from the original Vykari. Trevor didn't have enough for an actual cable. One interesting bit about them is they are thicker than the normal Vykari. This is an early batch of Vykari where the clear jacket is thick and stiff, and then Trevor switched to the thinner jacket which is what you see on regular Vykari. I am fond of the bulkiness; it gives a hefty feel. But it won’t work as actual headphone cable because it's too stiff. I added a comparison photo of Drausk Silver (left), Vykari Fusion (middle), and this special Vykari adapter (right).
> 
> Trevor mentioned the upcoming first batch of Vykari will be black. I'm a sucker for clear sleeves so I'll wait. But it's coming, folks!


That middle one is a Vykari Fusion? I wasn't even aware there was such a thing! Beautiful cable. I like it better then the regular Vykari (which is why I had mine sleeved). Should be getting a Vykari copper soon as well.

I do still intend to get a pure silver cable from Trevor, and that Drausk silver looks just stunning. Would prefer clear sleeving as well, just so I can see the silver.



deafenears said:


> Very nice. Do you know what female 4-pin XLR connector was used on that Vykari adapter on the right? Looks like it's more solid and better quality than the Eidolic ones beside it (@TigzStudio)


If I had to guess I'd say that's an Eidolic Peerless female XLR connector. Never seen one before, but looks superb. Love the Eidolic connectors.


----------



## TigzStudio

deafenears said:


> Very nice. Do you know what female 4-pin XLR connector was used on that Vykari adapter on the right? Looks like it's more solid and better quality than the Eidolic ones beside it (@TigzStudio)


It is just a titanium boot + polished silver ring on a Neutrik HD-Series female front.  I will do this sometimes to fit extra big sized cables in female connectors.  
There are no Eidolic 4-pin XLR female models in existence (just the male version currently).


----------



## Spee2k

Anyone getting any replies from Trevor? Must have sent at least 4 emails back-to-back with no response


----------



## fuhransahis

He gets held up at times but keep at it and he'll reply! I last heard from him 2 days ago.

Separate question - does anyone know if it's easy to replace the cable splitter? I.e. if I bought a used Norne cable and wanted to replace the splitter it came with?


----------



## sahmen

fuhransahis said:


> Separate question - does anyone know if it's easy to replace the cable splitter? I.e. if I bought a used Norne cable and wanted to replace the splitter it came with?


Splitter replacements : I've had to send a couple of Norne cables back to Trevor for such splitter replacement jobs. I saw that as the easiest and least complicated way to solve the problem, but depending on timing and how busy Trevor is with other jobs, the turnaround might not be as quick as one ideally desires, although the job will get done, and done well.


----------



## ThanatosVI

sahmen said:


> Splitter replacements : I've had to send a couple of Norne cables back to Trevor for such splitter replacement jobs. I saw that as the easiest and least complicated way to solve the problem, but depending on timing and how busy Trevor is with other jobs, the turnaround might not be as quick as one ideally desires, although the job will get done, and done well.


Not really feasible for customers outside the US though


----------



## elira

Spee2k said:


> Anyone getting any replies from Trevor? Must have sent at least 4 emails back-to-back with no response


I got an email from him a week ago.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Spee2k said:


> Anyone getting any replies from Trevor? Must have sent at least 4 emails back-to-back with no response


I sent him one about 5-6 weeks ago, took him 3 days to reply, but he did.  He's extremely busy, so replies might be running behind a bit.  Just be patient - he'll get with you shortly.


----------



## elira

Cables are great, support is great, Trevor is a very nice person, but you need a lot of patience when dealing with Norne.


----------



## hk29

What's the sound differences between the drausk and Vygarde?  I had the drausk which I loved - clear, rich mids without adding a lot of treble energy.  But wondering how the vygarde sounds. I searched but didn't find any impressions so apologizes if I missed them.


----------



## AudioDuck

hk29 said:


> What's the sound differences between the drausk and Vygarde?  I had the drausk which I loved - clear, rich mids without adding a lot of treble energy.  But wondering how the vygarde sounds. I searched but didn't find any impressions so apologizes if I missed them.


I have both cables and have compared them using my ZMF Auteurs and ZMF Eikons. 

My experience has been that the Drausk has slightly richer mids/organic sound, while the Vygarde has more clarity across all frequencies, with a slight tradeoff of less rich mids, but a "faster" sound with more emphasis on leading transients. So it comes down to what headphones you plan to use them with, and what your preference is. 

Trevor is exceptionally helpful and of course an expert, so you could also email him and get his feedback given your gear. 

I liked the Vygarde better with my Auteurs, and the Drausk with my Eikons. They are both excellent cables, and I love them both for different reasons. Hopefully the above helps!


----------



## hk29

Thanks! That is helpful.  I generally get the sense as you introduce more silver the sound gets clearer, spacious, and faster. 

It's for 1266TC where I'd like to tame the fast leading edges and bring out the mids so thinking copper is the right way to go.  This was my gut as I loved the drausk for when I had the empyrean and atrium.

 I feel a little weird that the drausk is so much cheaper than the stock cable, but thinking this is where norne punches above it's weight.  

ill email Trevor before buying and see. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Hypops (Aug 3, 2022)

My new Norne cable arrived yesterday (Drausk Lite). Too soon to say much about its sound qualities, but, dang, this is a visually stunning cable that also feels fantastic in my hands--especially considering that I'm upgrading from a ~$50 Hart Audio cable. First impressions: surprisingly supple, so it lays easily on my desk or lap with no noticeable microphony. Only listening impression at this point is that I now realize in retrospect how warm and bass-forward the Hart cables are by comparison. Not worse or better, just... different.

Also, Trevor was a real pleasure to deal with. In my experience, he was both responsive and generous with his emails. Highly recommended.


----------



## TigzStudio (Aug 10, 2022)

fuhransahis said:


> He gets held up at times but keep at it and he'll reply! I last heard from him 2 days ago.
> 
> Separate question - does anyone know if it's easy to replace the cable splitter? I.e. if I bought a used Norne cable and wanted to replace the splitter it came with?


I will check on your email, recently I am catching up on some missed emails/quotes lately (I was out of office a few days recently).  Anytime I even miss a single
day the emails will be piled up, but also I must ship cables when I am back in the workshop as well.  So it is a juggling / balancing act on my end in that case.  I am doing my best in this regard of course, thank you all for the patience. 
Also do not hesitate to bump your email anytime. 

The only way to replace the splitter is with retermination of the headphone cable.  I am happy to do this of course for anyone, just send me an email.  Often folks will wait until they need to change their termination (when they get a new headphone or amp).  This way they can take care of two things at once, not just the splitter alone.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Glamour shot!


----------



## LoryWiv

ColSaulTigh said:


> Glamour shot!


Functional art!


----------



## Spee2k

elira said:


> Cables are great, support is great, Trevor is a very nice person, but you need a lot of patience when dealing with Norne.


More like you need to be a saint ! 😉


----------



## ThanatosVI

Spee2k said:


> More like you need to be a saint ! 😉


Good things will come to those that are patient - Norne Audio.

Seriously, best cables in the business and Trevor is a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Hypops

Hypops said:


> My new Norne cable arrived yesterday (Drausk Lite). Too soon to say much about its sound qualities, but, dang, this is a visually stunning cable that also feels fantastic in my hands--especially considering that I'm upgrading from a ~$50 Hart Audio cable. First impressions: surprisingly supple, so it lays easily on my desk or lap with no noticeable microphony. Only listening impression at this point is that I now realize in retrospect how warm and bass-forward the Hart cables are by comparison. Not worse or better, just... different.
> 
> Also, Trevor was a real pleasure to deal with. In my experience, he was both responsive and generous with his emails. Highly recommended.


Quick follow up to my earlier post.

It feels perverse to say, but after almost two weeks, the thing I've enjoyed the most about my Norne cable is the process of disconnecting and wrapping it up for the night, followed by unrolling and plugging it back into my amp the next day. In my headphone life, I've only ever left my cables connected to an amp all the time. But I simply love _handling_ this cable and the quality connector. It's similar to why I love playing vinyl. It makes listening to music a wonderfully tactile experience. Not at all what I expected (in a good way).


----------



## bcowen

Hypops said:


> Quick follow up to my earlier post.
> 
> *It feels perverse to say*, but after almost two weeks, the thing I've enjoyed the most about my Norne cable is the process of disconnecting and wrapping it up for the night, followed by unrolling and plugging it back into my amp the next day. In my headphone life, I've only ever left my cables connected to an amp all the time. But I simply love _handling_ this cable and the quality connector. It's similar to why I love playing vinyl. It makes listening to music a wonderfully tactile experience. Not at all what I expected (in a good way).


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Incoming new Norne alert!

Found a Solvine on AudioMart and decided I must have it - so.....

Bam!















Should be here next week.  In the meantime, I guess I just have to slum it with my Einvaldi


----------



## ksorota

ColSaulTigh said:


> Incoming new Norne alert!
> 
> Found a Solvine on AudioMart and decided I must have it - so.....
> 
> ...


Solvine might be my favorite norne cable!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

The Solvine arrived today in perfect condition!  Now to spend the evening 'evaluating' it.


----------



## Delta9K

ColSaulTigh said:


> The Solvine arrived today


That large gauge wire makes for a great looking cable - Enjoy!


----------



## Thenewguy007

TigzStudio said:


> It is just a titanium boot + polished silver ring on a Neutrik HD-Series female front.  I will do this sometimes to fit extra big sized cables in female connectors.
> There are no Eidolic 4-pin XLR female models in existence (just the male version currently).



I saw this on aliexpress
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256801958343334.html

Could be a good alternative


----------



## nick97

Finally got my Drausk cable. She's beautiful Trevor, can't thank you enough!


----------



## AudioDuck

nick97 said:


> Finally got my Drausk cable. She's beautiful Trevor, can't thank you enough!


Congratulations! The Drausk is such a great cable- I’m sure it will bring you joy with the Empyreans for many years to come.


----------



## Pharmaboy

nick97 said:


> Finally got my Drausk cable. She's beautiful Trevor, can't thank you enough!


I love how the copper wire locks in with that beautiful burnt copper Empyrean screen. 

It's a beautiful cable that sounds just as good as it looks.


----------



## 6PANDEMONIUM6

The old 4-pin XLRs look different from the new ones. Was there a design change? Was it just an aesthetic change or some sort of performance change?


----------



## ColSaulTigh

6PANDEMONIUM6 said:


> The old 4-pin XLRs look different from the new ones. Was there a design change? Was it just an aesthetic change or some sort of performance change?


Pics might be helpful...


----------



## 6PANDEMONIUM6

ColSaulTigh said:


> Pics might be helpful...


I'm just comparing the XLR on yours to rollinbr's earlier post.


----------



## 6PANDEMONIUM6

This is how the new ones look. 
I think I prefer the look of the old ones actually.


----------



## Delta9K (Sep 12, 2022)

I was really impressed with a Vygarde I recently acquired so I wanted to try another cable from Norne, this time the Drausk.
Thank you Trevor!


----------



## AudioDuck

Delta9K said:


> I was really impressed with a Vygarde I recently acquired so I wanted to try another cable from Norne, this time the Drausk.
> Thank you Trevor!


Both fantastic cables. Congratulations!


----------



## qua2k (Sep 23, 2022)

In the distant future, I will be picking up a new cable but in 4 pin XLR to pair with ZMF VC/Eikon/possibly more ZMF. I am curious how the Vygarde compares to FAW's Noir Hybrid, can someone help elaborate on differences in sound, feel, rigidity, etc?


----------



## curvz

qua2k said:


> In the distant future, I will be picking up a new cable but in 4 pin XLR to pair with ZMF VC/Eikon/possibly more ZMF. I am curious how the Vygarde compares to FAW's Noir Hybrid, can someone help elaborate on differences in sound, feel, rigidity, etc?


Won't comment on the sound as I don't own the Vygarde or Noir Hybrid HPC, but I did own a Noir mk2 HPC and currently have a Noir Hybrid adapter cable (as well as some other FAW interconnects).

The FAW cables are very nice for the price, and Matt is nice to deal with. As I said, I've had a bunch of their cables and I really can't say anything bad about them. They are nice cables if you are trying to limit your spending (especially if you are in Europe, though I suppose with the current dollar prices...). They are nice to use and they feel soft to the touch, though I never did like their splitter, which is a bit too large for my preference, even if it looks nice. At their price they usually compete with stock cables from manufacturers, and for the same money I would always go with FAW.

The Norne cables are really a step up in my opinion though. The sleeves used by Trevor aren't quite as soft, but look better and feel more solid. Though this is helped also by the fact that Norne really fill out their sleeves with thicker cables, at least for the ones I have (a sleeved Skollvar and Vykari), while the FAW sleeves clearly has some give in it. The black of the Norne cables is also darker then the FAW sleeve, which you won't really notice until you see them side by side, but once you do the FAW sleeve seems a bit washed out and makes the Norne look much more premium. In terms of flexibility, I would say the FAW cables are bit more flexible, though only because the cables themselves are thinner, which makes them a bit lighter, though the splitter weighs it down again. My sleeved Norne cables are all chunky 17.3 AWG ones and I really don't have any complaints about them, though I'm partial to the hefty feel they have. The Vygarde would likely be much closer to the FAW options in terms of flexibility and weight since it is a smaller gauge.

In my opinion, if you are willing to pay the premium, the Vygarde is the better option all around. On top of everything I mentioned above, with Norne you also get the option to choose the look of your sleeve and splitter and just create a really cool look or match it to your headphones. I can't say enough good things about the metallic tracers they use in some of their sleeves either. I have never been let down by Trevor and I can honestly say that regardless of any change in sound, his cables will upgrade your headphone experience and are worth the money for that alone, in my opinion.


----------



## AudioProm

After couple delays by Fedex, it's finally here. Norne Audio Vygarde! This is not the first time I ordered from Trevor but damn, I'm still amazed on the workmanship and the feel of his cables. Many thanks to Trevor for his patience in dealing with all my questions and his recommendations in getting the look I want @TigzStudio. One of the very few people I have pleasure to deal with in this hobby.


----------



## AudioDuck

AudioProm said:


> After couple delays by Fedex, it's finally here. Norne Audio Vygarde! This is not the first time I ordered from Trevor but damn, I'm still amazed on the workmanship and the feel of his cables. Many thanks to Trevor for his patience in dealing with all my questions and his recommendations in getting the look I want @TigzStudio. One of the very few people I have pleasure to deal with in this hobby.


Such a great cable, congratulations! I use mine with the OG Auteur with great results.


----------



## AudioProm

AudioDuck said:


> Such a great cable, congratulations! I use mine with the OG Auteur with great results.


Thanks! I spent few hours going back and forth between the ZMF OFC cable and this just now. I'm 80% sure there's better clarity and small improvement of imaging with Vygarde or it could be just a placebo


----------



## Alien HP

AudioProm said:


> After couple delays by Fedex, it's finally here. Norne Audio Vygarde! This is not the first time I ordered from Trevor but damn, I'm still amazed on the workmanship and the feel of his cables. Many thanks to Trevor for his patience in dealing with all my questions and his recommendations in getting the look I want @TigzStudio. One of the very few people I have pleasure to deal with in this hobby.


It looks like a great match for the headphone. Just curious, what length is it?


----------



## Delta9K (Sep 28, 2022)

AudioProm said:


> I spent few hours going back and forth between the ZMF OFC cable and this just now. I'm 80% sure there's better clarity and small improvement of imaging with Vygarde or it could be just a placebo


Just plug your Vygarde in and run it exclusively for a couple weeks or more. Not just to break it in a bit but also to familiarize yourself with it with your system and across your library. Then after that try the ZMF cable again. Any differences to either cables favor will be more apparent and convincing, then judge. I suspect the Vygarde is plugged back in and the other cable gets put away as a spare.


----------



## AudioProm

Alien HP said:


> It looks like a great match for the headphone. Just curious, what length is it?


Mine is 5ft. The standard options from the drop down menu are 4ft, 5ft, 6ft, 7ft, 8ft, or 10ft but I'm sure Trevor can customize this to your specific length if needed be.


----------



## AudioProm

Delta9K said:


> I suspect the Vygarde is plugged back in and the other cable gets put away as a spare.


No doubt. I already put the other cable back in the case . Next one in order is to try this cable with my VO. This will be a magical weekend .


----------



## thomasu

I had the opportunity to get another cable from @TigzStudio


----------



## IvanE92 (Oct 11, 2022)

Got my first Norne cable (after stock Focal failed). So far, so good. Trevor was great - we exchanged at least a dozen emails dialing in my requirements. Highly recommended!

*Specs below:*
Drausk Lite (original) - 8-wire (equiv. 4 x 20.8awg) - Pure copper occ litz - TPU / textile sleeves - cotton core
*Options*:
- Headphone Type: Focal Stellia - 3.5mm TRS rhodium (new Silver barrel)
- Cable Termination: Eidolic 3.5mm TRS rhodium (new Silver barrel)
- Length: 5 ft.
- Drausk Lite Sleeve Choice:  Brown with copper metallic single tracer (x2) + Brown/Black stripe (x2)
- Premium Splitter Options (optional): (new) Dark Bronze with silver inlay


----------



## LoryWiv

IvanE92 said:


> Got my first Norne cable (after stock Focal failed). So far, so good. Trevor was great - we exchanged at least a dozen emails dialing in my requirements. Highly recommended!
> 
> *Specs below:*
> Drausk Lite (original) - 8-wire (equiv. 4 x 20.8awg) - Pure copper occ litz - TPU / textile sleeves - cotton core
> ...


Congrats @IvanE92. Norne cables are of best quality and not priced in the stratosphere as some competitor cables are. Also as you point out corresponding with Trevor is part of the fun: always enjoyable, collaborative and even when delays happen it's ALWAYS worth the wait. Great guy, great product.


----------



## shwnwllms

IvanE92 said:


> Got my first Norne cable (after stock Focal failed). So far, so good. Trevor was great - we exchanged at least a dozen emails dialing in my requirements. Highly recommended!
> 
> *Specs below:*
> Drausk Lite (original) - 8-wire (equiv. 4 x 20.8awg) - Pure copper occ litz - TPU / textile sleeves - cotton core
> ...



Nice looking Drausk Lite!

I just put the finishing touches on a new Vygarde with Trevor this morning for my Gold Resin VO and aesthetically it’s going to be very similar. Hope to have some photos up soon.


----------



## AudioDuck

shwnwllms said:


> Nice looking Drausk Lite!
> 
> I just put the finishing touches on a new Vygarde with Trevor this morning for my Gold Resin VO and aesthetically it’s going to be very similar. Hope to have some photos up soon.


The Vygarde is an excellent cable- I have mine “pinch-hitting” for my Einvaldi while it’s in for retermination with Trevor, and being used with my VC. It works really, really well with it. I’m truly impressed how good it is for the price.


----------



## BiscuitHammer

Been a long time lurker in the forum and finally decided to make an account not so long ago...

I've heard so many good things about Norne cable so I decided to pull the trigger and got myself my first Norne cable (Skollvar v2)! Compared to the stock cable that came with the Focal Utopia, it is definitely a noticeable upgrade in terms of comfort and sound.

The cable is thick (Trevor did tell me about this) but it is so soft and flexible. The build quality is definitely top notch and the attention to detail is really apparent.

Sonically, I heard a noticeable improvement in the timbre of my Utopia. Instruments and vocals sound more organic and have more weight in them. IMHO, Utopia can sound a tad bit too sharp at times with the stock cable, but with the Skollvar it sounds ever so lush while extending the detail even more. I feel the layering and sound stage has improved as well. Overall, it still sounds unmistakably like a Utopia but just better in everyway (without ever being sibilant).

Definitely recommend Norne and Trevor for anyone looking for upgrade cables!

P.S. would love to post pictures but I don't know how to upload the pics as there is no upload button on my site


----------



## bcowen

BiscuitHammer said:


> Been a long time lurker in the forum and finally decided to make an account not so long ago...
> 
> I've heard so many good things about Norne cable so I decided to pull the trigger and got myself my first Norne cable (Skollvar v2)! Compared to the stock cable that came with the Focal Utopia, it is definitely a noticeable upgrade in terms of comfort and sound.
> 
> ...


Use the "Attach files" button at the bottom left.


----------



## BiscuitHammer

bcowen said:


> Use the "Attach files" button at the bottom left.



For some mysterious reason the button was not there previously, but now it shows up. Thanks for the info!


As promised, here are some pics


----------



## Leonarfd

What cables are on the softest and lightest side from Norne? Might be hidden in the pages here,  but can not see to find a good answer.


----------



## ThanatosVI

BiscuitHammer said:


> For some mysterious reason the button was not there previously, but now it shows up. Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> As promised, here are some pics


What are the specs?
Gauge? Copper/Silver ratio?


----------



## sahmen

Leonarfd said:


> What cables are on the softest and lightest side from Norne? Might be hidden in the pages here,  but can not see to find a good answer.


Maybe this is because the softness and lightness also partially depend on the customized options you opt for in your order, such as types of sleeving  options available, which can vary for even for some cables with the same names, and then wire gauge and size. The "devil," in other words, may reside in details that are not always predictable in advance. In your position I would first pick the cable I want on the basis of its expected sonic performance, and then I would ask Trevor how soft and light he can make the end product in the project's execution. If there are alternatives available in his existing inventory that can be made even more light and soft without sacrificing anything in the SQ and performance department, Trevor would gladly let you know them, and that makes him the best person to ask, in my opinion. My two cents.


----------



## BiscuitHammer

ThanatosVI said:


> What are the specs?
> Gauge? Copper/Silver ratio?



It's Trevor's latest update to Skollvar. It is a hybrid cable, 50-50 silver and copper with 17.3awg in gauge equivalent. It is terminated to 4pin XLR with Eidolic connector and I got matching adapter as well (4-pin xlr to 6.3mm).


----------



## Leonarfd

Thanks I'll check and ask👍Had both stiff and soft cables over the years. One of the best feeling ones a sleeved Neotech UPOOC, though not as nice looking. 

All offerings from Norne looks great.


----------



## curvz

BiscuitHammer said:


> It's Trevor's latest update to Skollvar. It is a hybrid cable, 50-50 silver and copper with 17.3awg in gauge equivalent. It is terminated to 4pin XLR with Eidolic connector and I got matching adapter as well (4-pin xlr to 6.3mm).


Beautiful cable, like the triple colour scheme.

Question though, if you know - is the v2 the change to now be 50-50 silver/copper? I never did get the full specs from Trevor on my Skollvar (received back in May), other than him mentioning it has a higher copper to silver ratio. Also 17.3awg, but that so that means it isn't 50/50.

I just received my Vykari Copper Edition (with a little silver) this afternoon from Trevor - damn, but what a monster of a cable that is. I'll see if I can post some more pics later.


----------



## BiscuitHammer

curvz said:


> Beautiful cable, like the triple colour scheme.
> 
> Question though, if you know - is the v2 the change to now be 50-50 silver/copper? I never did get the full specs from Trevor on my Skollvar (received back in May), other than him mentioning it has a higher copper to silver ratio. Also 17.3awg, but that so that means it isn't 50/50.
> 
> I just received my Vykari Copper Edition (with a little silver) this afternoon from Trevor - damn, but what a monster of a cable that is. I'll see if I can post some more pics later.


Thanks! Your Vykari Copper looks beautiful as well, especially with that clear sleeve. It does look massive though! Do you know the main difference between Vykari Copper Edition and Drausk since both of them seems to have similar gauge?

According to Trevor, the Skollvar V2 change is to bring up the amount of silver to 50-50 with copper.


----------



## curvz (Oct 24, 2022)

BiscuitHammer said:


> Thanks! Your Vykari Copper looks beautiful as well, especially with that clear sleeve. It does look massive though! Do you know the main difference between Vykari Copper Edition and Drausk since both of them seems to have similar gauge?
> 
> According to Trevor, the Skollvar V2 change is to bring up the amount of silver to 50-50 with copper.


I am not sure about the difference honestly, I didn't enquire originally as this cable was supposed to be sleeved, which is why I didn't consider the Drausk (though Trevor later told me he couldn't sleeve it and he sent me a sleeved Skollvar instead).

All I know is this is a slightly larger gauge (17.3 versus 17.6) and the silver is a custom addition for me (suggested by Trevor). I would imagine differences to be very small between this and the Drausk. Trevor even mentioned he would not be listing this in the shop to avoid confusion with the Drausk and he didn't want two clear copper cables listed.

Edit: just learned from Trevor that it is actually a bit bigger than 17.3awg... well, it certainly feels like it!


----------



## KPzypher

It sure is purrrtier than I'd expected!!


----------



## ScornDefeat

BiscuitHammer said:


> Been a long time lurker in the forum and finally decided to make an account not so long ago...
> 
> I've heard so many good things about Norne cable so I decided to pull the trigger and got myself my first Norne cable (Skollvar v2)! Compared to the stock cable that came with the Focal Utopia, it is definitely a noticeable upgrade in terms of comfort and sound.
> 
> ...



Just here to compliment your great choice in user name!


----------



## LoryWiv (Oct 26, 2022)

I like your style, @KPzypher! Here is my Skollvar v2 --> Audeze MM-500:


----------



## LoryWiv (Oct 26, 2022)

The Skollvar v2 has joined some Norne Audio siblings already in residence:



I also have a Silvergarde S3 and Volsund, very happy with all of them.


----------



## wcrespo178

Patiently waiting for a *black friday discount code  *


----------



## AudioDuck

Happily enjoying having all my Nornes back with their ZMF “partners”, though I’ve since paired the Drausk with the VC and the Einvaldi with the Eikon. Sub-bass clinic as a result, with bass detail to spare while maintaining an absolutely magical midrange and adding some soundstage and air.

They bring out the best in each other (the added detail/speed from the Einvaldi was too much of a good thing with the VC). The more organic/slightly warm sound of the Drausk works like a charm with the VC’s high level of detail and air.

The Vygarde is also amazing with the VC.  That cable is incredible for the money, and takes the award for all-around versatility. It works very well with my Auteur too, so it will stay with the open-back for now. 😊

ZMF cans + Norne cables + OTL tube amps + R2R DACs = musical Nirvana. Could not be more pleased.


----------



## 9bphillips

What is the typical wait time for these cables?


----------



## Thenewguy007

9bphillips said:


> What is the typical wait time for these cables?



1 year.


----------



## AudioDuck

9bphillips said:


> What is the typical wait time for these cables?


Based on a couple of purchases, 4-6 weeks. Trevor tries for two weeks, but it’s tough to pull off, so figure 4-6 weeks.


----------



## 9bphillips

AudioDuck said:


> Based on a couple of purchases, 4-6 weeks. Trevor tries for two weeks, but it’s tough to pull off, so figure 4-6 weeks.


Ok cool. That isn't bad. The guy before you said a year! Lol. I was thinking nah I'm good if it's that long!


----------



## AudioDuck

9bphillips said:


> Ok cool. That isn't bad. The guy before you said a year! Lol. I was thinking nah I'm good if it's that long!


Yeah, that’s a serious exaggeration. You may need to check in with Trevor every 2-3 weeks via email, though- thankfully he doesn’t mind.


----------



## elira

9bphillips said:


> What is the typical wait time for these cables?


Usually a month or so, but if you order during the discount it might take a few months.


----------



## felix3650

Depends on Trevor's workload. If he's "free", around 2-3 weeks. If he's swamped however, a couple months or three.
Even in the worst case it's worth it imho.


----------



## ThanatosVI

9bphillips said:


> What is the typical wait time for these cables?


As others said a month Is often to be expected. 
Trevor always has black friday Deals and gets swarmed with orders, if you order during that you should expect a longer turnaround


----------



## shwnwllms

tfw you get an advanced FedEx shipping notification from Trevor for your new Vygarde 🙌🏻


----------



## shwnwllms

Damn son!  It’s more beautiful than I could have ever imagined 😍 😍😍

This Vygarde is truly a work of art. You’ve outdone yourself @TigzStudio (it sounds truly incredible on my VO & Pendant SE)

Thank you for your quality work, attention to detail and all the help throughout the design process. You are a class act through and through Trevor!


----------



## blackdragon87

wcrespo178 said:


> Patiently waiting for a *black friday discount code *



same here


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

I've sent a message to Trevor, but does anyone know if he's coming out with new cables for Black Friday?


----------



## ThanatosVI

NEXTLEVEL5 said:


> I've sent a message to Trevor, but does anyone know if he's coming out with new cables for Black Friday?


He usually has something every year. I'd assume this year will be no different


----------



## Alien HP

Drausk Lite - 12-wire (boosted, equiv. 4 x 20. 1awg) with Sash Tres


----------



## blackdragon87

I'm considering getting a drausk or maybe another Vygarde this year for black Friday


----------



## shwnwllms

Looks like Trevor will have some new models available as well


----------



## AudioDuck

shwnwllms said:


> Looks like Trevor will have some new models available as well


Oooooooh! Exciting!


----------



## shwnwllms

AudioDuck said:


> Oooooooh! Exciting!



I know. I’m kind of kicking myself for not waiting. I ordered a FAW Noir HPC MK2 for my LCD-5 with an extension to swap between my V550 Pro (XLR) & Pendant SE (1/4”). I know I’ll be happy with the cable and it’s modular system was exactly what I needed for my LCD-5 but it would have been nice to see the new offerings from Trevor first.


----------



## NEXTLEVEL5

shwnwllms said:


> Looks like Trevor will have some new models available as well


Where did you see the announcement?


----------



## shwnwllms

NEXTLEVEL5 said:


> Where did you see the announcement?


----------



## KG Jag

It's on the scrolling banner on the home page of the Norne web site.


----------



## ThanatosVI

shwnwllms said:


>


With the low key Caldera tease, prior to release


----------



## IvanE92

Can anyone recommend a good 3.5mm to 6.5mm adapter?  My Drausk Lite terminates in a 3.5 - which I love to use with my DAP - but having the option to hook up into a 6.5mm would be awesome!  The cable currently terminates with the Eidolic rhodium 3.5mm TRS.  Thoughts?  Suggestions?  Appreciated in advance.


----------



## AudioDuck

IvanE92 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good 3.5mm to 6.5mm adapter?  My Drausk Lite terminates in a 3.5 - which I love to use with my DAP - but having the option to hook up into a 6.5mm would be awesome!  The cable currently terminates with the Eidolic rhodium 3.5mm TRS.  Thoughts?  Suggestions?  Appreciated in advance.


I have the Rhodium-plated version of this adapter (slightly more costly, also available at Moon Audio): https://www.moon-audio.com/furutech-f-63-s-g.html

Furutech makes awesome plugs/metal components. Overkill? Probably. But I don’t take my adapters far, so my risk of losing one is minimal- so I figured I might as well get one I know doesn’t degrade the signal.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

IvanE92 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good 3.5mm to 6.5mm adapter?  My Drausk Lite terminates in a 3.5 - which I love to use with my DAP - but having the option to hook up into a 6.5mm would be awesome!  The cable currently terminates with the Eidolic rhodium 3.5mm TRS.  Thoughts?  Suggestions?  Appreciated in advance.


Have Trevor make one for you to match your Drausk.  Shoot him an email and he can custom build you one.


----------



## LoryWiv

Trevor also has very high quality hyper short adapters. I leave mine in the amp all the time and when I want to use the 6.3 rather than 4.4 termination I just plug the cable into the adapter already seated in the amp. Very functional


----------



## wcrespo178

Anyone else seeing no sign of deals on the site yet?


----------



## shwnwllms

wcrespo178 said:


> Anyone else seeing no sign of deals on the site yet?


He's on the West Coast (and pretty much a one man show). Give him some time.


----------



## ThanatosVI

wcrespo178 said:


> Anyone else seeing no sign of deals on the site yet?


A Skollvar V2 appeared and dissappeared a few times but nothing more yet.
However in his timezone there is still plenty of time


----------



## AcousticMatt

Hey all. I'm looking to get a Norne cable but need a recommendation. I love my ZMF headphones best with my Audeze black and white cable, but I'm selling that with my LCD4. Anyone know an equivalent or even better version from Norne?


----------



## shwnwllms (Nov 25, 2022)

AcousticMatt said:


> Hey all. I'm looking to get a Norne cable but need a recommendation. I love my ZMF headphones best with my Audeze black and white cable, but I'm selling that with my LCD4. Anyone know an equivalent or even better version from Norne?



The black and white Audeze premium cable is a hybrid so I would recommend a Vygarde. (This is a Vygarde next to a Premium Audeze copper cable for reference)


----------



## AcousticMatt

shwnwllms said:


> The black and white Audeze premium cable is a hybrid so I would recommend a Vygarde. (This is a Vygarde next to a Premium Audeze copper cable for reference)


Sweet! After doing my own research, that's what I was thinking too so glad your recommendation matched up with that. Thank you! How do you like yours vs the Audeze?


----------



## ThanatosVI

AcousticMatt said:


> Hey all. I'm looking to get a Norne cable but need a recommendation. I love my ZMF headphones best with my Audeze black and white cable, but I'm selling that with my LCD4. Anyone know an equivalent or even better version from Norne?


Valid options/upgrades would be 
3. Vygarde 
2. Skollvar
1. Vykari (if available)

Maybe he has someth limited like Drausk Fusion which would probsbly rank similar to Skollvar.


----------



## shwnwllms

AcousticMatt said:


> Sweet! After doing my own research, that's what I was thinking too so glad your recommendation matched up with that. Thank you! How do you like yours vs the Audeze?


Vygarde is hands down a better cable, but silver isn't an option for my LCD-5. I actually went with a FAW Noir HPC Mk2 to replace my stock cable for my LCD-5 (and an extension) since I use it with both my V550 Pro (XLR) and Pendant SE (6.3mm). If I hadn't bought the Pendant SE recently I probably would have stuck with the Premium Audeze Cable for my LCD-5.


----------



## AudioDuck

ThanatosVI said:


> Valid options/upgrades would be
> 3. Vygarde
> 2. Skollvar
> 1. Vykari (if available)
> ...


I continue to be amazed by how good the Vygarde is for its price. I love the Drausk as well, but they are both great tools for different purposes, and the list above is a stellar for your needs. 

Trevor’s ability to balance the benefits of the two metals is a real gift. I hope to add a Skollvar down the road if I buy another headphone (such as an LCD-3).


----------



## shwnwllms

Drausk v2 lite is up


----------



## wcrespo178

shwnwllms said:


> Drausk v2 lite is up


The sound signature of these cables are hard find. Anyone know what the Drausk lineup is known for?


----------



## AudioDuck

wcrespo178 said:


> The sound signature of these cables are hard find. Anyone know what the Drausk lineup is known for?


Based on using my “regular” Drausk (extra-thick early version) with a number of headphones (LCD-XC, Stellia, Eikon, Auteur), to my ears it has a clear OCC copper signature: Organic/“present” sound  with a warm tilt and deeper bass presence.  

(In contrast, Trevor’s fusion copper/silver cables are more detailed, with more emphasis on speedier transients, slightly more mid-to-treble emphasis, but absolutely without harshness. The most “extreme” example I have of that is the Einvaldi Reference, which is no longer made due to the high cost of OCC silver.)


----------



## shwnwllms

wcrespo178 said:


> The sound signature of these cables are hard find. Anyone know what the Drausk lineup is known for?



@TigzStudio can speak to the more nuanced differences between a Drausk, Drausk Lite & Drausk Lite (v2) based on wire gauge and cable geometry, but in general the copper cables such as Drausk will have a warmer presentation, musical and engaging with a deep textured bass

Pure silver or Hybrid cables (such as a Vygarde or Skollvar) will be more detailed, analytical with crisp extended highs and a fast attack. If your headphones already lean bright like an LCD-5 pure copper has better synergy.


----------



## Alien HP

How is Vygarde different from Scollvar?


----------



## wcrespo178

shwnwllms said:


> @TigzStudio can speak to the more nuanced differences between a Drausk, Drausk Lite & Drausk Lite (v2) based on wire gauge and cable geometry, but in general the copper cables such as Drausk will have a warmer presentation, musical and engaging with a deep textured bass
> 
> Pure silver or Hybrid cables (such as a Vygarde or Skollvar) will be more detailed, analytical with crisp extended highs and a fast attack. If your headphones already lean bright like an LCD-5 pure copper has better synergy.


Thank you! I’ll keep my hopes alive for a cheaper Vygarde today.. need it for my RAD-0.


----------



## shwnwllms

Alien HP said:


> How is Vygarde different from Scollvar?



From an email from Trevor when I ordered one of the first Skollvars

“19.0awg fusion that I just took the main stock of last week.  It has a higher copper to silver ratio, using two completely different designed
wires per polarity (8-wire design).”


----------



## illyria

Skollvar v2 is up. 

Want a new cable for my new Atriums (cocobolo) and can't make up my mind, haha. The aesthetics of the sleeveless copper and silver are tempting me more than anything else, haha.


----------



## Since1991

How can I see what the wood splitters look like? I wanted to see what they look like before ordering it.


----------



## shwnwllms

Since1991 said:


> How can I see what the wood splitters look like? I wanted to see what they look like before ordering it.



Should be some photos on his website, look around the gallery and splitter options. Some are sprinkled around on examples of the various cables. 

Here is Caribbean Rosewood and Zebrano which are the only two he currently has with the laser engraved logo (unless something’s changed in the last few weeks) Logo isn’t shown on the Zebrano but it’s the same small logo as the Caribbean Rosewood.


----------



## AudioDuck

illyria said:


> Skollvar v2 is up.
> 
> Want a new cable for my new Atriums (cocobolo) and can't make up my mind, haha. The aesthetics of the sleeveless copper and silver are tempting me more than anything else, haha.


In general, I’d say you can’t go wrong- one guiding principle: Email Trevor for feedback, and include what gear you have, what sound signature you prefer, and the  musical genres you listen to. 

He will be very busy post-Thanksgiving, so be patient, but his guidance is always helpful and he won’t push his most pricey offerings unless it’s the right sonic fit. 

The other option is to use sound signatures of the headphone and cable and try to complement each… to my ears, the Vygarde is the most versatile when I compare it to the Drausk. 

But if an organic/slightly warm presence matches your Atrium and your amplifier, it could be a great choice for you. I will say that the Drausk plus an OTL amp with an R2R DAC as the source ended up being too much warmth for me, and a hybrid cable was a good fit ultimately… but everyone is different. 

There are definite advantages to owning multiple Norne cables with a stable of headphones that use the same interface/plug; being able to swap around to find your perfect mix is a good long-term goal from my experience.


----------



## Alien HP

shwnwllms said:


> From an email from Trevor when I ordered one of the first Skollvars
> 
> “19.0awg fusion that I just took the main stock of last week.  It has a higher copper to silver ratio, using two completely different designed
> wires per polarity (8-wire design).”


Is the Scollvar better than the Vygrade? Why is it more expensive?


----------



## TigzStudio

Apologies everyone, I am a tad behind on all the updates, still working at it.  I will also work to have more information added to answer most questions.  Thanks for the patience with me.


----------



## wcrespo178

Just ordered a Vygarde with the “2022BF” code. It’s a great deal!

Supporting a small business makes it that much cooler, too 😊


----------



## Since1991

wcrespo178 said:


> Just ordered a Vygarde with the “2022BF” code. It’s a great deal!
> 
> Supporting a small business makes it that much cooler, too 😊



I tried that code and I couldn't resist the discount. Looks like I will get another Skollvar soon.


----------



## hk29

Any chance anyone has drausk, charge and the Skollvar? Interested to hear the differences esp to the skollvar?  I suspect skollvar is just cleaner, more spacious? Wondering if it looses out the midrange body the drausk provides.  Any insights appreciated.  Also emailed Trevor to find out.


----------



## kingkikapu

Anybody having difficulty applying the black friday code to Skollvar today (Sunday)?


----------



## eTHE2

Haven’t tried today, but the code was backwards on one page and correct on another page. Try the letters after the year number. Hopefully that sorts the issue.


----------



## KG Jag

On Friday I also had a problem with the backwards code copied directly from the Norne web site.


----------



## kingkikapu

Thanks for the tip about the code being backwards.  Works!


----------



## AcousticMatt

AudioDuck said:


> I continue to be amazed by how good the Vygarde is for its price. I love the Drausk as well, but they are both great tools for different purposes, and the list above is a stellar for your needs.
> 
> Trevor’s ability to balance the benefits of the two metals is a real gift. I hope to add a Skollvar down the road if I buy another headphone (such as an LCD-3).


This is great, thank you. I have the copper cable from ZMF and, although I like it a lot, when I listen with the Audeze cable, it has that ever so slight clarity and soundstage expansion as well as a tad more even in the bass when I've compared it to the ZMF copper. I seem to be preferring that consistently. 

Seems we have a similar taste in headphones. My favorite Audeze is the LCD3 and looks like we both jumped on Hot Cup Summer part II from ZMF!


----------



## UntilThen

BiscuitHammer said:


> It's Trevor's latest update to Skollvar. It is a hybrid cable, 50-50 silver and copper with 17.3awg in gauge equivalent. It is terminated to 4pin XLR with Eidolic connector and I got matching adapter as well (4-pin xlr to 6.3mm).



Anyone tried this with Susvara?


----------



## thecrow

BiscuitHammer said:


> It's Trevor's latest update to Skollvar. It is a hybrid cable, 50-50 silver and copper with 17.3awg in gauge equivalent. It is terminated to 4pin XLR with Eidolic connector and I got matching adapter as well (4-pin xlr to 6.3mm).


from Trevor’s website i do not read it as 50-50 copper and silver:

“two different conductors per each polarity (one copper occ litz and one fusion with 50% silver/50% copper occ litz).”

so half is copper and the other half is a mix/fusion (ie not only silver in the second half)


----------



## AudioDuck

thecrow said:


> from Trevor’s website i do not read it as 50-50 copper and silver:
> 
> “two different conductors per each polarity (one copper occ litz and one fusion with 50% silver/50% copper occ litz).”
> 
> so half is copper and the other half is a mix/fusion (ie not only silver in the second half)


Which would make sense- adding a lot more silver would cost a lot more, and Trevor has a gift for balancing the benefits of a copper and silver mix. 

(Side note: I believe from the looks of it, the previously-sold Einvaldi Reference is pretty exactly 50/50 OCC silver and OCC copper - and much more expensive as a result, with a pretty “fast” (ie immediate transients) and clear sound)


----------



## BiscuitHammer

thecrow said:


> from Trevor’s website i do not read it as 50-50 copper and silver:
> 
> “two different conductors per each polarity (one copper occ litz and one fusion with 50% silver/50% copper occ litz).”
> 
> so half is copper and the other half is a mix/fusion (ie not only silver in the second half)



Not sure if my Skollvar V2 is the same with the one on his website, but Trevor mentioned in the email that my custom cable is made in 12-wire configuration with 50% 20awg OCC silver and 50% 20awg OCC copper which adds up to 17.3awg total.


----------



## Otter7

Has anyone heard from Trevor via email lately?  He is normally very responsive but hasn't replied to some email I sent about some pending orders quite a while ago.  Perhaps he is on vacation?  I had placed an order for the Drausk 17.6AWG just before it went out of stock and wanted to know if he was going to be able to fulfill it or if I need to reorder it with the Drausk v2 Lite.


----------



## shwnwllms

Otter7 said:


> Has anyone heard from Trevor via email lately?  He is normally very responsive but hasn't replied to some email I sent about some pending orders quite a while ago.  Perhaps he is on vacation?  I had placed an order for the Drausk 17.6AWG just before it went out of stock and wanted to know if he was going to be able to fulfill it or if I need to reorder it with the Drausk v2 Lite.



He's busy trying to fulfill all the influx of orders from Black Friday. Even on a regular week he usually answers emails once a day at odd hours. He's going to take longer to respond due to the amount of orders he just received this past week but he will answer you in due time, just be patient, he's a one man show.


----------



## hung031086

I have a Norne Vygarde cable need to re termination. But I contacted Trevor 3 or 4 times already but no reply. It's been over 2 or 3 weeks now since I contacted him. Anyone know anyone can do that ? Very bad customer service.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

hung031086 said:


> I have a Norne Vygarde cable need to re termination. But I contacted Trevor 3 or 4 times already but no reply. It's been over 2 or 3 weeks now since I contacted him. Anyone know anyone can do that ? Very bad customer service.


Tervor is a one (ok, two) man shop, and it's the holiday season, his biggest of the year.  It probably slipped through the cracks.  Which email address are you using to contact him?


----------



## hung031086

ColSaulTigh said:


> Tervor is a one (ok, two) man shop, and it's the holiday season, his biggest of the year.  It probably slipped through the cracks.  Which email address are you using to contact him?


First email I sent him on 10/25,3 more after that a few days. I sent it via norneaudio@gmail.com and on and i used the contact on website too. I sent a few emails to this one before to ask him when I ordered a Vygarde cable for my Atrium. He was very nice and helpful. After done, it just like this, no reply at all. First I asked him about the discount code that he mentioned because I wanted to order a cable for my TH900 MK2 Pearl White and need help with the options. After that I asked for re termination for my Vygrade because I just bought Wa22 amp. Well no reply at all after 4 emails. Thats why my Vygarde is up on sell right now. Even I really like it. Just really bad service, I dont want to keep it.


----------



## shwnwllms

hung031086 said:


> First email I sent him on 10/25,3 more after that a few days. I sent it via norneaudio@gmail.com and on and i used the contact on website too. I sent a few emails to this one before to ask him when I ordered a Vygarde cable for my Atrium. He was very nice and helpful. After done, it just like this, no reply at all. First I asked him about the discount code that he mentioned because I wanted to order a cable for my TH900 MK2 Pearl White and need help with the options. After that I asked for re termination for my Vygrade because I just bought Wa22 amp. Well no reply at all after 4 emails. Thats why my Vygarde is up on sell right now. Even I really like it. Just really bad service, I dont want to keep it.


You have the correct email, sometimes things get stuck in his spam filter for no reason too. I've had that happen (don't use the form on the website, he doesn't monitor that as often). I would suggest sending a new email (don't reply to the original one in case that is lost in the spam folder), or pinging him here at @TigzStudio 

He is very responsive but this is a busy time of year for him. He has great customer service and a quality product. If you rely don't want to keep the cable though you can sell it pretty easily on the classifieds, they don't last long there as his cables are in such high demand. (what do you need it re-terminated to btw?)

He's got a lot of orders to fill from black Friday so something like a re-termination may seem simple enough but his Black Friday orders are taking priority right now. Just be patient, the wait is worth it my friend.


----------



## hung031086

I contacted him from 10/25 and 3 more after that a few days. Did he run BF deal at that time ? And its not only one email. I wanted to change from 6.3mm to XLR to used with my Wa22 and purchase another cable for my TH900 but I need help with sleeves options. He was really nice and I was really like him and his cable. But after my last 4 emails.....


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Like we've said before - he's a small business and gmail sometimes sends people (not just individual emails) to the black hole.  Hit him up again, I'm sure he'll respond.  Patience is the price we pay for quality these days.


----------



## TigzStudio

Hey everyone, thank you for the patience on slower emails the past few days.  I am working right now at getting
to any emails that were missed.  I appreciate the patience greatly on my end.


----------



## TigzStudio

hung031086 said:


> I contacted him from 10/25 and 3 more after that a few days. Did he run BF deal at that time ?


Hung, PM set, definitely it seems like your emails were getting missed somehow so I will figure out why.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

TigzStudio said:


> Hung, PM set, definitely it seems like your emails were getting missed somehow so I will figure out why.


...and THIS is why you give the small business guy the benefit of the doubt.  Thanks @TigzStudio for all you do for our community!


----------



## AudioDuck

ColSaulTigh said:


> ...and THIS is why you give the small business guy the benefit of the doubt.  Thanks @TigzStudio for all you do for our community!


Hear, hear and well put. Trevor is wonderful to deal with, and makes incredible cables.


----------



## hung031086

Well somehow my email app couldn't search his email. I just tried to go to the website to search it again and found his reply on my 10/25 email. But other ones I didn't see any reply. Im very sorry about that.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

No worries, but trust the community when we tell you who's a good egg and who's not so great.  We separate the wheat from the chaff pretty efficiently 'round here.


----------



## TigzStudio

hung031086 said:


> Well somehow my email app couldn't search his email. I just tried to go to the website to search it again and found his reply on my 10/25 email. But other ones I didn't see any reply. Im very sorry about that.


It is no problem at all, I am just glad I have located your email again.  Thanks!


----------



## KG Jag

Trevor was hard pressed even before Thanksgiving/Black Friday.  On 11/22/22 I received notice that my shipping label had been generated.  It's not moving yet -- still waiting delivery to the carrier.


----------



## TigzStudio

KG Jag said:


> Trevor was hard pressed even before Thanksgiving/Black Friday.  On 11/22/22 I received notice that my shipping label had been generated.  It's not moving yet -- still waiting delivery to the carrier.


KG,  PM sent, will be checking on your shipment.


----------



## KG Jag

Thanks Trevor -- reply sent back your way.


----------



## ThanatosVI

BiscuitHammer said:


> Not sure if my Skollvar V2 is the same with the one on his website, but Trevor mentioned in the email that my custom cable is made in 12-wire configuration with 50% 20awg OCC silver and 50% 20awg OCC copper which adds up to 17.3awg total.


Thst sounds like Skollvar V1 to me.
However I inquired about the differences few days ago, csn give a definite answer sfter that


----------



## illyria

Ordered a custom silver and copper cable with clear sleeves for my ZMF Atrium. 

Have been wanting to get a Norne Audio cable for years now and finally pulled the trigger. Beyond excited to get it.


----------



## kefs (Dec 12, 2022)

You will not regret it.
My cable in action Trevor.
https://www.head-fi.org/members/tigzstudio.29927/


----------



## AudioDuck

kefs said:


> You will not regret it.
> My cable in action Trevor.
> https://www.head-fi.org/members/tigzstudio.29927/


Very cool! What is that, a silver Drausk?


----------



## kefs

Draug Silver


----------



## AndreRitter

kskwerl said:


> No love for Norse?


Why did they ditch the cool name?


----------



## ColSaulTigh

AndreRitter said:


> Why did they ditch the cool name?


I think copyright infringement, but who knows....


----------



## shwnwllms

ColSaulTigh said:


> I think copyright infringement, but who knows....


Or possibly SEO


----------



## AudioDuck

AndreRitter said:


> Why did they ditch the cool name?


To be fair, the Nornes were the weavers of fate in Norse mythology- so not only did Trevor gain some Internet search advantages, but a more specific connection with the pantheon as well. 😁 Personally, I like it a lot! (And I LOVE the Yggdrasil logo)


----------



## TigzStudio

AudioDuck said:


> To be fair, the Nornes were the weavers of fate in Norse mythology- so not only did Trevor gain some Internet search advantages, but a more specific connection with the pantheon as well. 😁 Personally, I like it a lot! (And I LOVE the Yggdrasil logo)



I plan to make a page explaining the purpose of the name (I will soon), but you nailed it AudioDuck.   
It is all linked together.  

quick update:
Working very hard this weekend to get a bunch of tracking numbers out Monday and Tuesday.  Thanks  to everyone for the patience.  Feel free to check in any time for status.  Please use the contact form or the email listed on the bottom of the site (or both).  Another way is to simply reply to your original email you received as well.


----------



## AudioDuck

TigzStudio said:


> I plan to make a page explaining the purpose of the name (I will soon), but you nailed it AudioDuck.
> It is all linked together.
> 
> quick update:
> Working very hard this weekend to get a bunch of tracking numbers out Monday and Tuesday.  Thanks  to everyone for the patience.  Feel free to check in any time for status.  Please use the contact form or the email listed on the bottom of the site (or both).  Another way is to simply reply to your original email you received as well.


Thank you, Trevor/ @TigzStudio !

Warm wishes to you for the holidays, and thank you for your craft and artistry in 2022!

Best regards, Egil / AudioDuck


----------



## iaamap

Working with Trevor was a pleasure.  He took the time to analyze what i was trying to accomplish with my new Hifiman HE1000v2 cans.  We settled on a 18awg 12 wire pure copper wire.  The build is fantastic and the sound over stock cables is very noticeable.    Norse is committed to sound and quality at best possible prices given the hand made precision.


----------



## Otter7

Just received my recent order of Drausk v2 Lite and thought I would compare them with previous Drausk for anyone who is interested.  The Lite have a distinctly lighter signature than the previous Drausk.  That is the previous version impart much more weight to the sound particularly in the lower midrange.  I find the new version provides more definition to the sound - that is I can hear more of the the character of individual instruments.   I had planned to use the v2 Lite with my HD600, but found that was not a great pairing.  I put them one my HD650 and this was much more engaging and made.  Combined with the ZMF Lambskin Perforated pads has made the HD650 sound the best I have heard it.  I now prefer the HD650 to the HD600 in this configuration. (I have gone back and for the between the HD650 and HD600 over time.)

I also put the v2 Lite on the Empyrean.  This I found to be an excellent paring.  I find the Empyrean tend to expose any excess emphasis in the cables or amp.  The v2 Lite have a gentle and even signature that makes them sound very engaging.

These differences do not make one version necessarily better or worse than the other - they are merely different. As always, the combination of cables, headphones and amp are critical to overall enjoyment.  The previous Drausk remain happily on my Focal Clear.

I think it is worth repeating what other have commented about Trevor’s style and workmanship.  He is a pleasure to work with and provides top quality product at very reasonable prices.


----------



## AudioDuck

Otter7 said:


> Just received my recent order of Drausk v2 Lite and thought I would compare them with previous Drausk for anyone who is interested.  The Lite have a distinctly lighter signature than the previous Drausk.  That is the previous version impart much more weight to the sound particularly in the lower midrange.  I find the new version provides more definition to the sound - that is I can hear more of the the character of individual instruments.   I had planned to use the v2 Lite with my HD600, but found that was not a great pairing.  I put them one my HD650 and this was much more engaging and made.  Combined with the ZMF Lambskin Perforated pads has made the HD650 sound the best I have heard it.  I now prefer the HD650 to the HD600 in this configuration. (I have gone back and for the between the HD650 and HD600 over time.)
> 
> I also put the v2 Lite on the Empyrean.  This I found to be an excellent paring.  I find the Empyrean tend to expose any excess emphasis in the cables or amp.  The v2 Lite have a gentle and even signature that makes them sound very engaging.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new cable!

Very helpful comparison as well- much appreciated. You might find my notes in this string on the Vygarde vs. Drausk also useful. 😊


----------



## EMINENT (Friday at 7:53 PM)

Holy moly canolli... got black Friday Norne Drausk v2 in.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

EMINENT said:


> Holy moly canolli... got black Friday Norne Drausk v2 in.


I'm not usually a nylon covered cable fan, but with that red splitter, those look sharp!


----------



## EMINENT (Friday at 8:00 PM)

ColSaulTigh said:


> I'm not usually a nylon covered cable fan, but with that red splitter, those look sharp!


Thank you. It's supposed to be copper color but looks gold from my photo settings. I'm surprised how big that splitter is. It's much bigger in real life than pictures. That thing could really hurt if pressed against your body and could double as a weapon.


Edited photo to show copper traces better as they're reflective vs the red traces that aren't.


----------



## LoryWiv

EMINENT said:


> Holy moly canolli... got black Friday Norne Drausk v2 in.


That is handsome as hell! Congrats!


----------



## kefs

All bases covered thanks to Trevor.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

kefs said:


> All bases covered thanks to Trevor.


Good Lord!  Is that a Silvergarde?


----------



## kefs

ColSaulTigh said:


> Good Lord!  Is that a Silvergarde?


Draug Silver


----------



## AudioDuck

kefs said:


> Draug Silver


Fantastic setup- and gorgeous, too! Congratulations.


----------



## Pharmaboy

EMINENT said:


> Thank you. It's supposed to be copper color but looks gold from my photo settings. I'm surprised how big that splitter is. It's much bigger in real life than pictures. That thing could really hurt if pressed against your body and could double as a weapon.
> 
> 
> Edited photo to show copper traces better as they're reflective vs the red traces that aren't.


Funny to read these comments about a large splitter. When I got my Drausk cable (no covering--beautiful), I didn't like any of those big splitters I saw picture so opted for "none" -- I just assumed Trevor would put some generic/plain jane splitter on the cable. But my cable arrived with no splitter at all. It was weird.

I put something on the cable to sorta/kinda act as a splitter--more to protect the part of the cable where the woven wires "split" in the Left & Right inputs to earcups.


----------

